# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > VDSL >  VDSL στο Περιστερι

## sjm

Μένω περιοχή ΙΚΑ και θέλω να μάθω αν έχει κανείς βάλει vdsl γύρω από αυτή την περιοχή και με ποιον πάροχο.

----------


## soylis

ακομη τιποτα ?

----------


## sjm

> ακομη τιποτα ?


Αυτό λέω και εγώ. Έχουν γράψει για όλες τις άλλες περιοχές και στο Περιστέρι (τον πολυπληθέστερο δήμο) δεν υπάρχει κανένας ; Θα δούμε τι άλλο να πω. Εσύ μένεις Περιστέρι και αν "ναι" σε ποια περιοχή ; Έχεις βάλει vdsl ;

----------


## lex_luthor

> Αυτό λέω και εγώ. Έχουν γράψει για όλες τις άλλες περιοχές και στο Περιστέρι (τον πολυπληθέστερο δήμο) δεν υπάρχει κανένας ; Θα δούμε τι άλλο να πω. Εσύ μένεις Περιστέρι και αν "ναι" σε ποια περιοχή ; Έχεις βάλει vdsl ;


Φίλος στο Περιστέρι έχει VDSL Wind και είναι απόλυτα ευχαριστημένος. Μπορώ να ρωτήσω ταχύτητες και να σου πω. Το σίγουρο είναι ότι τον ακούω ενθουσιασμένο  :Wink:

----------


## sjm

> Φίλος στο Περιστέρι έχει VDSL Wind και είναι απόλυτα ευχαριστημένος. Μπορώ να ρωτήσω ταχύτητες και να σου πω. Το σίγουρο είναι ότι τον ακούω ενθουσιασμένο


Περιμένω νέα σου. Ρώτησε τον που βρίσκεται στο Περιστέρι και τι απόσταση έχει από το Α/Κ.

----------


## lex_luthor

> Περιμένω νέα σου. Ρώτησε τον που βρίσκεται στο Περιστέρι και τι απόσταση έχει από το Α/Κ.


Αυτό που μπορώ να σου πω είναι ότι μένει κοντά στο Alter και η γραμμή του... ίπταται  :Smile:

----------


## NeCrOmAnCeR19

παντως εγω κοντα στο ταχυδρομείο (βασ. αλεξάνδρου) ακόμα καμία εταιρία δεν μου δίνει VDSL εκτος του OTE....

----------


## sjm

> παντως εγω κοντα στο ταχυδρομείο (βασ. αλεξάνδρου) ακόμα καμία εταιρία δεν μου δίνει VDSL εκτος του OTE....


δεν έχουμε διαφορά στην απόσταση γιατί και εγώ είμαι κοντά στο ταχυδρομείο (βασ. Αλεξάνδρου) και το έχω ψάξει για vdsl και μου δίνουν οι cyta και forthnet μόνο. Όλοι οι άλλοι δηλ OTE, WIND δεν μου δίνουν. Παράξενο που είμαστε δίπλα δίπλα και εσένα σου δίνει ο OTE.

- - - Updated - - -




> Αυτό που μπορώ να σου πω είναι ότι μένει κοντά στο Alter και η γραμμή του... ίπταται


Τι εννοείς με το " η γραμμή του ίπταται ; "

----------


## 21706

ίπταται = πετάει

----------


## NeCrOmAnCeR19

[QUOTE=sjm;5097316]δεν έχουμε διαφορά στην απόσταση γιατί και εγώ είμαι κοντά στο ταχυδρομείο (βασ. Αλεξάνδρου) και το έχω ψάξει για vdsl και μου δίνουν οι cyta και forthnet μόνο. Όλοι οι άλλοι δηλ OTE, WIND δεν μου δίνουν. Παράξενο που είμαστε δίπλα δίπλα και εσένα σου δίνει ο OTE.

- - - Updated - - -

forthnet vdsl σε αυτη την περιοχη ?? εγω είμαι σε φορτηνετ 24μβρς αλλα vdsl γιοκ !!!

θα μας τρελάνουν !!!

----------


## sjm

> ίπταται = πετάει


Ξέρω τι πάει να πει ίπταται αλλά τώρα καταλαβαίνω ότι μάλλον θέλεις να πεις " φυσάει " δηλ ότι είναι πολύ δυνατή σύνδεση. Άκου ίπταται !!!!!

- - - Updated - - -

[QUOTE=NeCrOmAnCeR19;5097519]


> δεν έχουμε διαφορά στην απόσταση γιατί και εγώ είμαι κοντά στο ταχυδρομείο (βασ. Αλεξάνδρου) και το έχω ψάξει για vdsl και μου δίνουν οι cyta και forthnet μόνο. Όλοι οι άλλοι δηλ OTE, WIND δεν μου δίνουν. Παράξενο που είμαστε δίπλα δίπλα και εσένα σου δίνει ο OTE.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> forthnet vdsl σε αυτη την περιοχη ?? εγω είμαι σε φορτηνετ 24μβρς αλλα vdsl γιοκ !!!
> 
> θα μας τρελάνουν !!!


Προσπαθώ να βρω κάποια εξήγηση τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει. Αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι εσύ μάλλον είσαι πάνω από την Βασ.Αλεξανδρου ενώ εγώ βρίσκομαι κάτω από αυτήν προς το γήπεδο. Ίσως η Forthnet μπορεί να βάλει VDSL σε αυτούς που είναι κάτω από την Β.Αλεξανδρου αλλά δεν μπορεί να κάνει το ίδιο για αυτούς που είναι πάνω από αυτήν. Απλά βεβαίωσε με ότι κάπως έτσι είναι τα πράγματα δηλ ότι εσύ βρίσκεσαι όντως πάνω από την Αλεξάνδρου προς την πλατεία Περιστερίου. Έτσι για να μην τρελαθούμε κιόλας.

----------


## 21706

> Ξέρω τι πάει να πει ίπταται αλλά τώρα καταλαβαίνω ότι μάλλον θέλεις να πεις " φυσάει " δηλ ότι είναι πολύ δυνατή σύνδεση. Άκου ίπταται !!!!!


 :Laughing:  Στο χωριό μου λέμε πετάει!

----------


## arva

Κι εγώ έτσι το ξέρω! Πετάει!

----------


## NeCrOmAnCeR19

[QUOTE=sjm;5097631]Ξέρω τι πάει να πει ίπταται αλλά τώρα καταλαβαίνω ότι μάλλον θέλεις να πεις " φυσάει " δηλ ότι είναι πολύ δυνατή σύνδεση. Άκου ίπταται !!!!!

- - - Updated - - -




> Προσπαθώ να βρω κάποια εξήγηση τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει. Αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι εσύ μάλλον είσαι πάνω από την Βασ.Αλεξανδρου ενώ εγώ βρίσκομαι κάτω από αυτήν προς το γήπεδο. Ίσως η Forthnet μπορεί να βάλει VDSL σε αυτούς που είναι κάτω από την Β.Αλεξανδρου αλλά δεν μπορεί να κάνει το ίδιο για αυτούς που είναι πάνω από αυτήν. Απλά βεβαίωσε με ότι κάπως έτσι είναι τα πράγματα δηλ ότι εσύ βρίσκεσαι όντως πάνω από την Αλεξάνδρου προς την πλατεία Περιστερίου. Έτσι για να μην τρελαθούμε κιόλας.


οπως ακριβως τα λες !! ειμαι απο την πανω μερια. (50 μετρα βασικά απο το ταχυδρομείο..)

----------


## lex_luthor

> Στο χωριό μου λέμε πετάει!


Ίπταται, πετάει, φυσάει.... βαπτίστε το και "Σπύρος". Το θέμα είναι ότι η στην περιοχή που ανέφερα η Wind προσφέρει πολύ καλές ταχύτητες που φτάνουν τα 14Mbps. Αυτή δεν ήταν η ερώτηση;  :Smile:

----------


## Tzimakos

Vdsl και 14 mbps για μπουσουλαει παει το πραμα.. Εκτος και αν ηθελες να γραψεις 41

----------


## aguila21

Πάντως εδώ στη Νέα Ζωή που μένω,δε βλέπω να έχουμε vdsl  πριν βγει ο αιώνας...Εντάξει,"δε με χαλάει" η ταχύτητα που πιάνω 6080/1020 Kbps με τη Forthnet,διότι δεν έχω προβλήματα αποσυνδέσεων κλπ.Φυσικά δε θα με  πείραζε να πήγαινε καμιά 10αρια mbps περισσότερο!!!

----------


## balandis

τα 6 τα εχω δει κανα δυο φορες μονο....ενταξει μιλαμε για πολυ ξενερα απολυτη 4500-5300 μεγιστο. Τα 6 τα πιανω μονο με netgear και αν κατεβασω το σημα στο 6 .ας πιαναμε 10 ...1μ/β το δευτεροπλεπτο ειναι καλα τι το θελω το παραπανω.........

----------


## nikitas21

> Πάντως εδώ στη Νέα Ζωή που μένω,δε βλέπω να έχουμε vdsl  πριν βγει ο αιώνας...Εντάξει,"δε με χαλάει" η ταχύτητα που πιάνω 6080/1020 Kbps με τη Forthnet,διότι δεν έχω προβλήματα αποσυνδέσεων κλπ.Φυσικά δε θα με  πείραζε να πήγαινε καμιά 10αρια mbps περισσότερο!!!



Στη Νέα Ζωή που?

Γιατί εγώ με ΟΤΕ όταν ανεβηκα από τα 2 είχα αποσυγχρονισμούς, και τώρα σκέφτομαι για forthnet γιατί έχω ακούσει και άλλους με οκ ταχύτητες....

(Εγώ μένω κοντά στάση βλάχου, κάτω από τα σχολεία 6ο-8ο)

----------


## aguila21

> Στη Νέα Ζωή που?
> 
> Γιατί εγώ με ΟΤΕ όταν ανεβηκα από τα 2 είχα αποσυγχρονισμούς, και τώρα σκέφτομαι για forthnet γιατί έχω ακούσει και άλλους με οκ ταχύτητες....
> 
> (Εγώ μένω κοντά στάση βλάχου, κάτω από τα σχολεία 6ο-8ο)


Κι εγώ εκεί  κοντά.Στην Οσίου Δαυίδ.Στο στενό που είναι το μαγαζί του Καπλάνη.Δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα.Αυτή τη στιγμή μπαίνω με DSL Speed (DS/US) 	6301/1020 Kbps

----------


## S_Snake

ρε παιδιά ξέρει κανείς αν η forthnet στο περιστέρι είναι καλή?
γιατί τώρα έβαλα αλλά δεν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί ακόμα και σκέφτομαι μην έκανα β****** που έβγαλα την hol
εγώ μένω στην τζων κέννεντυ στην κάτω καμέλια....εκεί που είναι το 15ο γυμνάσιο

----------


## aguila21

Vdsl έβαλες; Έχει εκεί forthnet vdsl;
Εγώ πάντως με ADSL πιάνω από 5,5mbps μέχρι 6,7mbps με συνηθέστερη κλίμακα τα 5,7-6,3.Και μένω πιο πάνω,στη Νέα Ζωή

----------


## S_Snake

όχι ADSL αλλά έλεγα μήπως ξέρατε για τισ διακοπές...αν κάνει καμία για να ξέρω αν έκανα καλή επιλογή

----------


## aguila21

Σε μένα σπανίως έχει καμιά αποσύνδεση.Τον τελευταίο χρόνο 2 φορές αποσυνδέθηκε.Είναι σταθερότατη αλλά πρέπει και η καλωδίωση που έρχεται στο σπίτι σου και αυτή που έχεις μέσα στο σπίτι να είναι καλή αλλιώς θα έχεις πρόβλημα.

----------


## balandis

παιδες σε μας θα γινει τιποτα επιτελους στο περιστερι??εχουμε κανα νεο νεοτερο???

----------


## george94

Οσο ο δημαρχος επιμενει να ασφαλτοστρωθουν δρομοι για να επιτρεψει την εγκατασταση καμπινων VDSL το  Περιστερι δεν προκειται να δει αξιοπρεπεις ταχυτητες. Ερχονται εκλογες. Πιεστε τον.

----------


## balandis

ειχα ακουσει πως ειχαν παει στο δημαρχο αλλα τιποτα!!!!!μπορουμε μεσω εετ κατι???ειμαστε 10αετια στα4-5.....

----------


## george94

Το Περιστερι ειναι απο τις πιο προβηματικες ως προς την ευρυζωνικοτητα περιοχες της Αττικης με γειτονιες με καλωδιακα μηκη μεγαλυτερα των 4km απο το κεντρο του ΟΤΕ, που μετα βιας πιανουν τα 2Mbps.
Η μονη λυση ειναι με χρηση υπαιθριων καμπινων με οπτικες ινες. Παρολο που ο ΟΤΕ ειναι προθυμος να επενδυσει και η ισχυουσα ΚΥΑ του δινει την δυνατοτητα να προχωρησει και χωρις την αδεια του δημαρχου, ο δημαρχος μπορει να δημιουργησει προβληματα και απειλει να σταματησει το εργο αν ο ΟΤΕ δεν δωσει ανταποδοτικα ασφαλτοστρωνοντας δρομους.  Μετα απο αυτο ο ΟΤΕ απεσυρε το ενδιαφερον του για την περιοχη και θεωρω απολυτα δικαιολογημενα.

----------


## 21706

Το περίεργο είναι ότι η αντιπολίτευση στον δήμο
δεν το κάνει σύνθημα για τις εκλογές. Μήπως
τελικά συμφωνούν όλοι σ' αυτή την παράλογη
απόφαση; 
(Αφού δεν έχουμε ασφαλτοστρωμένους δρόμους
δεν χρειαζόμαστε ούτε τις καμπίνες σας!)

----------


## aguila21

Ναι,το δήμαρχο τον έπιασε ο πόνος για τους δρόμους.Είμαι δημότης Περιστερίου,και ιδιοκτήτης μηχανής και αυτοκινήτου,καθώς επίσης και χρήστης των ΜΜΜ.Ότι μέσο και να πάρω,μετράω λακούβες,μπαλώματα,και φρεάτια.Ιδίως η Βασιλέως Αλεξάνδρου,από τη Θηβών μέχρι τον Άγιο Αντώνιο (το κομμάτι από τη Θηβών έως τη Σαρανταπόρου περίπου λέγεται Πελασγίας) είναι γεμάτη λακούβες και φρεάτια με αποτέλεσμα να καταστρέφονται οι αναρτήσεις.Για να μη μιλήσω τι συμβαίνει στους μικρούς δρόμους.Ο δήμαρχος έχει του χρόνου εκλογές και κόβεται να δείξει έργο.Γι΄αυτό τα κάνει όλα αυτά.
Πάντως παραδόξως σήμερα το ρούτερ μου συγχρόνισε στα 8mbps!Δεν έχω δει τέτοιοι νούμερο ποτέ,το line attenuation είναι 43,5db

----------


## sprkrt

ειναι γνωστο οτι ο Δημαρχος εκει νομιζει πως ο ΟΤΕ θα του γλυψει τα ...ποδια για να βαλει vdsl. Ειναι απαραδεκτη η κατασταση. 
η μοναδικη λυση ειναι να πιεσουν οι δημοτες μπας και προχωρησουν τα εργα. Ερχονται εκλογες, καντε το τωρα!

----------


## aligatoras

Ακριβώς έτσι νόμιζε ο κ. Παχατουρίδης και εμείς οι δημότες τώρα έχουμε πάρει τα @@ μας.
Φαντάσου ότι ο ΟΤΕ ζήτησε πίσω και την προκαταβολή που είχε δώσει για την αίτηση διέλευσης. Φυσικά ο κ. Παχατουρίδης μάλλον είναι τσάμπα μάγκας αφού κάνει ότι θέλει με τα λεφτά αλλωνών. 

Ζήτησε από τον ΟΤΕ η να φτιάξει του δρόμους από όπου περάσει (γιατί οι δρόμοι στο Περιστέρι εχουν μόνο 199 λακούβες ανα τμ, να μην ξεχάσω έχουμε και υπεύθυνο αντιδήμαρο καταπολέμησης λακούβας) ή 30% λέει συνολική έκπτωση σοτυς δημότες (λες και εγώ άμα ζητήσω 30% στα δημοτικά τέλη θα μου τα δώσει αφού δεν παρακλουθώ καμία από τις εκδηλώσεις που γίνονται στο δήμο). 


Πάντως άμα θέλεις να του τα πεις από κοντά πήγαινε μια βόλτα από το Άλσος της Πόλης όπου είναι κάθε ΣΚ. Ένα καταπληκτικό άλσος (δεν ειρωνεύομαι) απλά μόνο που έγινε με τα λεφτά της περιφέρειας Αθηνών και όχι του δήμου που είναι περίπου 70+ μύρια μέσα. Βέβαια στην Ελλάδα ότι δηλώσεις είσααι και ότι πουλήσεις πιάνει. Γι αυτό και εγώ δηλώνω ότι είμαι ο αρχιτέκτονας του στέγατρου του ΟΑΚΑ, γνωστό ως στέγαστρο "ALi" και που ξέρεις μπορεί να πιάσει.

----------


## 21706

Η αντιπολίτευση στον δήμο τι κάνει; Δεν φωνάζει;

----------


## aligatoras

> Η αντιπολίτευση στον δήμο τι κάνει; Δεν φωνάζει;


Και που φωνάζει τι έγινε. Ο κ. Παχατουρίδης το έχει πιάσει καλά το νόημα. Δίνει στον λαό άρτο και θεάματα (εγώ πρωσωπικά του έχω βγάλει το παρατσούκλι Αβαρμό Junior) και είμαστε όλοι μια χαρά. Τώρα αν αυτό θα σκάσει μετά από 10 χρόνια δεν απασχολει και πολλούς. 

Θυμάσαι την Ελλάδα το 2000-2004 ; κάπως έτσι κινείται το Περιστέρι. Τα αποτέλεσματα προσεχώς. 

Επίσης του βγάζω το καπέλο γιατί έχει εφαρμόσει τέλεια το διαίρει και βασίλευε.

Τελευταίες εκλογές πήρε ~50% αφού στην αντιπολίτευση η αιώνια "αριστερά" (δεν θέλω παρεξηγήσεις και δεν ανοίγω συζήτηση) έσπασε σε 5 μέτωπα. Πως να κάνει τώρα αντιπολίτευση ;

- - - Updated - - -

Πάντως για να είμαι απόλυτα δίκαιως το θέμα του VDSL δεν απασχολεί και πολύ κόσμο.
Επικοινωνιακά ο κ. Παχατουρίδης είναι αψεγάδιαστος σε όλα τα επίπεδα. Τώρα τα υπόλοιπα συμπεράσματα δικά σας. 

Τα συμπεράσματα μου από τα 7 χρόνια που ζω σχεδόν κέντρο Περιστέρι είναι σε γενικές γραμμές θετικά. Τουλάχιστον ότι βλέπω ο δήμος είναι καθαρός, για τα σχολεία ακούω σχετικά καλές γνώμες και από πολιτιστικές εκδηλώσεις (άλλο που δεν εγκρίνω) είμαστε φουλ. Στα συν επίσης ότι πρέπει να είμαστε ο μαναδικός δήμος με 3 σταθούς μετρό.

Είπαμε δεν είναι δικό του έργο οι σταθμοί μετρό και το άλσος αλλά τουλάχιστον δείχνει ότι ξέρει να παίζει το παιχνίδι καλά.

----------


## 21706

Η ασφαλτόστρωση των δρόμων είναι θέμα
του δήμου ή της περιφέρειας Αττικής;

----------


## aligatoras

> Η ασφαλτόστρωση των δρόμων είναι θέμα
> του δήμου ή της περιφέρειας Αττικής;


Στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις είναι του δήμου. Υπάρχει κονδύλη που δεν αξιοποιείται πάει για άλλα έργα. Απλά ήθελε να εκμεταλευτεί την ευκαιρία και να βάλει τον ΟΤΕ από όπου περάσει να στρώσει και όλο το δρόμο κάτι που όμως δεν έχει κάνει με κανέναν άλλον.

----------


## dmitspan

Λίγο πιο πέρα απ'το Περιστέρι, στο Αιγάλεω, μετά την Ι. οδό προς Νίκαια έχω δει να σκάβουν αυτές τις ημέρες. Μάλλον για οπτικές θα είναι. Άντε με το καλό και στο Περιστέρι κάποια στιγμή, εδώ στη δουλειά με 2 mbit είμαστε τόσα χρόνια

----------


## Dodolo

Θα ήθελα να πω ότι γνωστός μου που μένει πολύ κοντά στο Α/Κ Περιστερίου (σχεδόν 600 μ.) επιχείρησε να αναβαθμίσει την ταχύτητά του από 30 σε 50. Μάταιος κόπος όμως. Μέχρι 37 μπορεί να πιάσει.
Φταίει ο χαλκός. Αυτή ήταν η απάντηση από τεχνικούς. Δηλαδή, αναρωτιέμαι, 50 μόνο από καμπίνα πιάνει κανείς τελικά;

----------


## balandis

σε 10 χρονια θα εχω πιασει 43 ε τοτε ας εχουμε vdsl στο περιστερι............

----------


## venumis

Πότε είναι αυτες οι εκλογές ?

Ελεος πραγματικά, εχουμε τον πολυπληθέστερο Δήμο και ακόμα και το νήμα είναι φτωχό ! 
Τι εγινε ρε παιδια ? Γιατι τέτοια αποχή ?

----------


## NeCrOmAnCeR19

> Πότε είναι αυτες οι εκλογές ?
> 
> Ελεος πραγματικά, εχουμε τον πολυπληθέστερο Δήμο και ακόμα και το νήμα είναι φτωχό ! 
> Τι εγινε ρε παιδια ? Γιατι τέτοια αποχή ?


Αφού δεν έχουμε !!!! όταν μας δώσουν θα γίνουμε πολλές !!!  :Evil:

----------


## maxtak

...πάλι κακός θα γίνω για τους φίλους μου τους οΤετζηδες...

για πιο VDSL συζητάμε όταν ο ΟΤΕς μας, ΔΕΝ έχει δυνατότητα(δεν μπορεί- είναι το ανώτατο όριο- δικές τους εκφράσεις) να δώσει στα 300μ.(με 8att.) από κέντρο πάνω από 16mbit  στο ADSL?????????????????????

----------


## venumis

@necromancer19 & @maxtac στην Πίττα του Παππού μένετε που είναι δίπλα στον ΟΤΕ και έχετε τέτοιες γραμμές ?  :Smile:  

Η πλάκα είναι οτι απάντησαν άτομα με σουπερ adsl !!! 

Ρε πατριώτες ψεκασμένοι είστε ? 

θα κανονίσουμε καμία συνάντηση να πάμε στον δήμαρχο ?

----------


## maxtak

> @necromancer19 & @maxtac στην Πίττα του Παππού μένετε που είναι δίπλα στον ΟΤΕ και έχετε τέτοιες γραμμές ?  
> 
> Η πλάκα είναι οτι απάντησαν άτομα με σουπερ adsl !!! 
> 
> Ρε πατριώτες ψεκασμένοι είστε ? 
> 
> θα κανονίσουμε καμία συνάντηση να πάμε στον δήμαρχο ?



η πιττα του παππού μάστορα είναι 30-40 μέτρα.
εγώ είμαι πίσω από την Eurobank  και εάν τα 16mbit(αντί για 24 άντε 23mbit) είναι super Adsl  τότε προς τι η κουβέντα για VDSL?????
άστο να πάειιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι.....

----------


## venumis

Ο necromancer εχει 24 εσυ είχα την εντυπωση οτι έγραφε 20mbps εκτος και αν το άλλαξες.
Δεν κατάλαβες με τι στυλ το είπα οπότε άστο !

Αν ομως πιάνεις 23 με 24 για τα δεδομένα του adsl είναι σούπερ. Τα δικά σου 16mbps για τα δεδομένα του Περιστερίου είναι τρομερά καλά.
Αυτο που λεω δεν εχει σχέση με το vdsl και δεν είπα οτι οποιος πιανει 24mbps δεν θα πρέπει να εχει vdsl. Τι σχέση εχει το ενα με το άλλο !!!

----------


## maxtak

..άλλα για άλλα...
άλλο λέει ο ένας, άλλο καταλαβαίνει ο άλλος...
συνεννόηση "χαλασμένο τηλέφωνο" (οτε)

----------


## venumis

χαχαχαχα θέλουμε και vdsl τρομάρα μας !! :ROFL:

----------


## pelopas1

ο δημαρχος εκει λεει οτι ολο εργα κανει προβαλωντας τον εαυτο του σε blogs και tv...και ακομα να αναβαθμισει την περιοχη σε vdsl?

----------


## maxtak

> ο δημαρχος εκει λεει οτι ολο εργα κανει προβαλωντας τον εαυτο του σε blogs και tv...και ακομα να αναβαθμισει την περιοχη σε vdsl?



...ναι.. κάπου δήλωσε(!!) πως θα αγοράσει τον Οτεςςςς.... μόλις ολοκληρωθεί η αγορά τοτενες θα προχωρήσει και στην αναβάθμιση του VDSL(όχι όμως το ADSL, αυτό θα παραμείνει ως έχει..!!!)

----------


## venumis

Ναι εχει αναβαθμίσει τις λακούβες !!

Θα αγοράσει τον ΟΤΕ λεει ?? 

Τι άλλο θα διαβάσουμε !

----------


## 21706

Το πρόβλημα είναι γιατί τον ψηφίζουν οι δημότες.

----------


## dmitspan

Επειδή βάζει χρωματιστές γλάστρες στα πεζοδρόμια (αλήθεια, τον ψηφίζουν επειδή και καλά κάνει την πόλη να φαίνεται πιο όμορφη. )

----------


## NeCrOmAnCeR19

> Ο necromancer εχει 24 εσυ είχα την εντυπωση οτι έγραφε 20mbps εκτος και αν το άλλαξες.
> Δεν κατάλαβες με τι στυλ το είπα οπότε άστο !
> 
> Αν ομως πιάνεις 23 με 24 για τα δεδομένα του adsl είναι σούπερ. Τα δικά σου 16mbps για τα δεδομένα του Περιστερίου είναι τρομερά καλά.
> Αυτο που λεω δεν εχει σχέση με το vdsl και δεν είπα οτι οποιος πιανει 24mbps δεν θα πρέπει να εχει vdsl. Τι σχέση εχει το ενα με το άλλο !!!


Όχι φίλε μου δεν έχω ακριβώς 24. για την ακρίβεια είμαι στα 17,300 +- κάτι ψηλά (βαριέμαι να το αλλάξω στο προφίλ μου).

είμαι στο ταχυδρομείο κοντά στην πλατεία.

Δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα με την ADSL μου εδώ και 5-6 χρόνια, απλά όλοι ψάχνουμε αυτό το κάτι παραπάνω.

----------


## balandis

ΚΑΛΑ ΕΙΣΤΕ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΠΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΕΜΕΙς ΣΤΟ ΑΓΕΙΟ ΒΑΣΙΛΕΙΟ....... :Whistle: ΠΕΤΑΜΕ ΕΙΛΙΚΡΙΝΑ :Respekt:

----------


## aligatoras

Καλημέρα παιδιά,

ξεκίνησα μια Online διαμαρτυρία έτσι για να δούμε πόσοι πραγματικά ενδιαφέρονται για να μπει η περιοχή στο πρόγραμμα του OTE για VDSL από ΚΦ. Θεωρώ ότι το Περιστέρι είναι ένας μεγάλος δήμος οπότε ο στόχος είναι 5.000 υπογραφές μέχρι τις εκλογές. Αν δεν μαζευτούν μέχρι τότε θα διαγράψω τη διαμαρτυρία.

Για να δούμε λοιπόν είμαστε τόσοι όσοι λέμε ότι είμαστε http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/vdslperisteri

----------


## maxtak

> Καλημέρα παιδιά,
> 
> ξεκίνησα μια Online διαμαρτυρία έτσι για να δούμε πόσοι πραγματικά ενδιαφέρονται για να μπει η περιοχή στο πρόγραμμα του OTE για VDSL από ΚΦ. Θεωρώ ότι το Περιστέρι είναι ένας μεγάλος δήμος οπότε ο στόχος είναι 5.000 υπογραφές μέχρι τις εκλογές. Αν δεν μαζευτούν μέχρι τότε θα διαγράψω τη διαμαρτυρία.
> 
> Για να δούμε λοιπόν είμαστε τόσοι όσοι λέμε ότι είμαστε http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/vdslperisteri


μάστορα, για να πάμε στο VDSL πρέπει να δουλεύει σωστά το ADSL πρώτα.....

----------


## spulse

> μάστορα, για να πάμε στο VDSL πρέπει να δουλεύει σωστά το ADSL πρώτα.....


Όχι. για να πάτε σε  vdsl πρέπει να φτιάξει ο ΟΤΕ υποδομή γι' αυτό. Το adsl δεν έχει καμμία σχέση.

----------


## maxtak

> Όχι. για να πάτε σε  vdsl πρέπει να φτιάξει ο ΟΤΕ υποδομή γι' αυτό. Το adsl δεν έχει καμμία σχέση.


καλα
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Very-hi...ubscriber_line

----------


## baskon

> καλα
> http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Very-hi...ubscriber_line


Μας πετάς ένα λινκ και μας λες καλα. Αληθεια διαβασες τι λεει το Link? 
Λεει : To πετυχαίνει αυτό χρησιμοποιώντας FTTN ή FTTC αρχιτεκτονική, δηλαδή ο εξοπλισμός(DSLAM) τοποθετείται σε επίπεδο γειτονιάς (συνήθως στα ΚΑΦΑΟ).
Απο τι στιγμη που μπαινει κοντα στο σπιτι σου οντως εχεις καλο ιντερνετ εκει που δεν ειχες πριν με Adsl (στο οποιο δε τοποθετειται Dslam στο Καφαο,φυσικά θεωρητικά θα μπορουσε να γινει αλλα δεν εγινε και ουτε θα γινει).

Φυσικά αυτό που αναφερει ειναι μόνο η μια υλοποιηση. Υπάρχει υλοποιηση απο Αστικο κεντρο που το Vdsl οντως δεν εχει μεγαλες διαφορες απο Adsl εκτος αν η γραμμη ειναι πολύ καλή. 
Αυτο που θα γινεται ομως σταδιακα ειναι υλοποιηση απο Καφαο που ειδικά στις προβληματικές περιοχές θα δώσει πολύ καλύτερες ταχυτητες από ότι εχουν τωρα.

----------


## jkoukos

> μάστορα, για να πάμε στο VDSL πρέπει να δουλεύει σωστά το ADSL πρώτα.....


Αν η περιοχή σου έχει αναβαθμισμένες και ενεργοποιημένες καμπίνες με VDSL, άσχετα αν είσαι σε απόσταση 4 χλμ από το αστικό κέντρο, θα πιάνεις το μέγιστο που δίνει.
Την ίδια στιγμή και στο ίδιο σπίτι, η ADSL σύνδεση (δεύτερης γραμμής) θα είναι πολύ χαμηλή.

----------


## venumis

Μπείτε όλοι στην σελίδα του facebook του δήμου Περιστερίου και γράψτε για την κατάσταση του ιντερνετ.

----------


## spulse

Φαντάζομαι αν μαζευτείτε πολλά άτομα, θα πάει το δημαρχόπουλο στον πρόεδρα του ΟΤΕ, και θα τον πείσει (με καράτε?) να τα παρατήσει όλα και να περάσει VDSL στο περιστέρι...

----------


## greg.chalk

> Καλημέρα παιδιά,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ξεκίνησα μια Online διαμαρτυρία έτσι για να δούμε πόσοι πραγματικά ενδιαφέρονται για να μπει η περιοχή στο πρόγραμμα του OTE για VDSL από ΚΦ. Θεωρώ ότι το Περιστέρι είναι ένας μεγάλος δήμος οπότε ο στόχος είναι 5.000 υπογραφές μέχρι τις εκλογές. Αν δεν μαζευτούν μέχρι τότε θα διαγράψω τη διαμαρτυρία.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Για να έχει όσο το δυνατόν μεγαλύτερη απήχηση, κάντε το ανάρτηση στο Facebook στο λογαριασμό σας ή κοινοποίηση σε κάποια ομάδα του Facebook που να έχει σχέση με το Περιστέρι όπως πχ Peristeri, κτλπ. Όσο πιο πολλοί το ξέρουν τόσο το καλύτερο.

----------


## dmitspan

> Λίγο πιο πέρα απ'το Περιστέρι, στο Αιγάλεω, μετά την Ι. οδό προς Νίκαια έχω δει να σκάβουν αυτές τις ημέρες. Μάλλον για οπτικές θα είναι. Άντε με το καλό και στο Περιστέρι κάποια στιγμή, εδώ στη δουλειά με 2 mbit είμαστε τόσα χρόνια


Πέρασα σήμερα από κει και τελικά είχαν σκάψει για να βάλουν νέα πλακάκια  :Sad: 

Μα καλά ανοίγουν που ανοίγουν το δρόμο δε μπορούν να σφυρίξουν στον ΟΤΕ να περάσουν έτσι μια οπτική να υπάρχει;

----------


## greg.chalk

Έχουμε κάποια εξέλιξη με το vdsl και τον δήμαρχο;

----------


## GreekStatistic

Εγω συμφωνω να μην επιτραπει ο ΟΤΕ η ιδιωτικη εταιρεια να σκαψει δρομους και να τα κανει που$%^ οπως συνηθως με τα συνεργεια που βαζουν και να τα παρατησει ετσι χωρις να αναλαβει να ξαναασφαλτοστρωσει αυτα που εσκαψε.
Ο ΟΤΕ μας κοροιδευει εδω περα...εγω επαιζα με 5 mbps στη hol πηγα ΟΤΕ και δε συγχρονιζε για πανω απο 5 λεπτα.Ο γνωστος τεχνικος τους και η γνωστη λυση πηγαινε το στα 2 γιατί παραπάνω δε πάει με τίποτα κτλ κτλ...
Μετα απο 12 μηνες στα 2mbps οταν ηρθε η ωρα για ανανεωση και η δεσποινις τηλεφωνητρια με χαρα ανακοινωσε οτι πλεον η μινιμουμ ταχυτητα ειναι 4 και θα παιζει εκει από την επομενη μέρα εκτοτε στα 4 σταθεροτατα.
Αυτα για τη φερεγγυοτητα του ΟΤΕ.
Και μετα μου λετε να πουμε σε αυτους τους τυπους ελατε σκαφτε εδω οπου θελετε να μας πουλατε vdsl χωρις να δεχονται το πλεον αυτονοητο δηλαδη να ξαναφτιαξουν το δρομο που θα σκαψουν.
Σε αυτο ειμαι 1000% μαζι με το δημαρχο , μπραβο του.

----------


## sdikr

> Εγω συμφωνω να μην επιτραπει ο ΟΤΕ η ιδιωτικη εταιρεια να σκαψει δρομους και να τα κανει που$%^ οπως συνηθως με τα συνεργεια που βαζουν και να τα παρατησει ετσι χωρις να αναλαβει να ξαναασφαλτοστρωσει αυτα που εσκαψε.
> Ο ΟΤΕ μας κοροιδευει εδω περα...εγω επαιζα με 5 mbps στη hol πηγα ΟΤΕ και δε συγχρονιζε για πανω απο 5 λεπτα.Ο γνωστος τεχνικος τους και η γνωστη λυση πηγαινε το στα 2 γιατί παραπάνω δε πάει με τίποτα κτλ κτλ...
> Μετα απο 12 μηνες στα 2mbps οταν ηρθε η ωρα για ανανεωση και η δεσποινις τηλεφωνητρια με χαρα ανακοινωσε οτι πλεον η μινιμουμ ταχυτητα ειναι 4 και θα παιζει εκει από την επομενη μέρα εκτοτε στα 4 σταθεροτατα.
> Αυτα για τη φερεγγυοτητα του ΟΤΕ.
> Και μετα μου λετε να πουμε σε αυτους τους τυπους ελατε σκαφτε εδω οπου θελετε να μας πουλατε vdsl χωρις να δεχονται το πλεον αυτονοητο δηλαδη να ξαναφτιαξουν το δρομο που θα σκαψουν.
> Σε αυτο ειμαι 1000% μαζι με το δημαρχο , μπραβο του.


Ξέρεις παλιότερα ο ΟΤΕ δεν είχε πρόγραμμα για 4,  είχε 2 και εως 24, δεν μπορούσανε δηλαδή να σε βάλουνε σε εως 5 ή εως 4.

Ακόμα και το ποιο σημαντικό,  ο δήμος δεν ζητάει να φτιάξουν αυτό που θα σκάψουν, ζητάει να γίνει όλος ο δρόμος, στην τελική ο ΟΤΕ στα παπακια του, εσείς θα είστε με τα εως 4

----------


## GreekStatistic

> Ξέρεις παλιότερα ο ΟΤΕ δεν είχε πρόγραμμα για 4,  είχε 2 και εως 24, δεν μπορούσανε δηλαδή να σε βάλουνε σε εως 5 ή εως 4.
> 
> Ακόμα και το ποιο σημαντικό,  ο δήμος δεν ζητάει να φτιάξουν αυτό που θα σκάψουν, ζητάει να γίνει όλος ο δρόμος, στην τελική ο ΟΤΕ στα παπακια του, εσείς θα είστε με τα εως 4


Τη συγκεκριμένη περιοδο είχε και προγραμμα εως 6 και με κατεβασανε στα 2 μετα απο τη γνωστη πραγματογνωμοσυνη των γνωστων τεχνικων τους " κατεβασε το στα 2 να ειναι σταθερο γιατι πιο πανω δε παει και δε μας επιτρεπουν εμας στον ΟΤΕ να εχουμε ασταθης γραμμες οπως οι αλλες εταιρειες".Αυτο οταν τους ειπα οτι 3 χρονια με hol πιανω 5.
Αυτα για τη σοβαροτητα του ΟΤΕ.

Τωρα οσον αφορα το δρομο εαν σκαψεις αλα ΟΤΕ σε αυτον και μετα απλα ριξεις λιγη ασφαλτο που θα κατσει μετα απο ενα μηνα και θα γινει αρδευτικο αυλακι  τοτε ευχαριστω δε θα παρω το vdsl τους.
Εαν θελουν να μου πουλησουν vdsl να φτιαξουν ενα εργο οπως πρεπει ,οχι να χαλασουν τη πολη.
Εαν οπως λες ειναι  στα παπακια τους και νομιζουν οτι εκβιαστικα πρεπει να δεχτει ο δημος τη μισοδουλεια τους με τριτοκοσμικους ορους  τοτε καλα κανει ο δημαρχος και τους εχει ριξει ακυρο στη μαπα.

----------


## sprkrt

ειχε προφιλ στα 6, αλλα το 4αρι ειναι πολυ προσφατο, μαλλον δεν υπηρχε τοτε που λες εσυ.

κατι αλλο, οι κακες γλωσσες λενε οτι ο δημαρχος δεν ζητησε μονο ασφαλτωστρωσεις αλλα και κατι αλλα πραγματακια...  :Whistle:

----------


## jkoukos

> Τωρα οσον αφορα το δρομο εαν σκαψεις αλα ΟΤΕ σε αυτον και μετα απλα ριξεις λιγη ασφαλτο που θα κατσει μετα απο ενα μηνα και θα γινει αρδευτικο αυλακι  τοτε ευχαριστω δε θα παρω το vdsl τους.
> Εαν θελουν να μου πουλησουν vdsl να φτιαξουν ενα εργο οπως πρεπει ,οχι να χαλασουν τη πολη.
> Εαν οπως λες ειναι  στα παπακια τους και νομιζουν οτι εκβιαστικα πρεπει να δεχτει ο δημος τη μισοδουλεια τους με τριτοκοσμικους ορους  τοτε καλα κανει ο δημαρχος και τους εχει ριξει ακυρο στη μαπα.


Είσαι ιδιοκτήτης ενός διαμερίσματος και εγκρίνεις, μιας και αναβαθμίζεται η περιουσία σου, στον ενοικιαστή να κάνει μερεμέτι με δικά του έξοδα, για πέρασμα σε όλα τα δωμάτια δομημένης καλωδίωσης.
Όμως ζητάς αντί να γίνει σωστή δουλειά στο μερεμέτι και πιθανόν να το ελέγξεις, να εκτελέσει εκ βάθρων σοβάτισμα και βάψιμο όλου του σπιτιού.
Ποιος ενοικιαστής θα το δεχόταν και απλά δεν θα περνούσε χύμα τα καλώδια ή ακόμη χειρότερα καρφώνοντάς τα στο σοβατεπί, με αποτέλεσμα να θέλεις περισσότερα έξοδα αποκατάστασης;

Ο ΟΤΕ δεν φτιάχνει δρόμους και δε νομίζω να είχε πρόβλημα να γίνει σωστή δουλειά από τον εργολάβο και ν' αναλάβει την αποκατάσταση των κακοτεχνιών σε λογικές απαιτήσεις.
Αυτό τουλάχιστον δείχνει η πρακτική σε όσους δήμους έχει γίνει η αναβάθμιση των υπαίθριων καμπίνων.

----------


## GreekStatistic

> ειχε προφιλ στα 6, αλλα το 4αρι ειναι πολυ προσφατο, μαλλον δεν υπηρχε τοτε που λες εσυ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> κατι αλλο, οι κακες γλωσσες λενε οτι ο δημαρχος δεν ζητησε μονο ασφαλτωστρωσεις αλλα και κατι αλλα πραγματακια...



Ας βγει τοτε ο ΟΤΕ να πει αναλαμβανω να ξαναφτιαξω τα σημεια που θα σκαψω με ευρωπαικους ορους να τον εκθεσει το δημαρχο.
Αλλα εφοσον προκειται για δημοσια κουβεντα και δημοσια τοποθετηση του δημαρχου οτι δε δινω αδεια για το συγκεκριμενο λογο και απο τον ΟΤΕ δε διαψευδουν ουτε λενε οκ θα το ξαναφτιαξω οπως πρεπει τοτε μαλλον συκοφαντια ειναι αυτο που λες.
Το πιο πιθανο ειναι οτι ο ΟΤΕ θελει μονο τα αυξημενα τελη του vdsl απο το (πολυ) κοσμο του δημου Περιστεριου αλλα δεν ειναι διατεθειμενος να κανει ενα σωστο εργο με ευρωπαικους ορους.
Ε με ορους μπανανιας , ευχαριστω δε θα παρω , σε αυτο ειμαι 1000% με το δημαρχο.

- - - Updated - - -




> Είσαι ιδιοκτήτης ενός διαμερίσματος και εγκρίνεις, μιας και αναβαθμίζεται η περιουσία σου, στον ενοικιαστή να κάνει μερεμέτι με δικά του έξοδα, για πέρασμα σε όλα τα δωμάτια δομημένης καλωδίωσης.
> Όμως ζητάς αντί να γίνει σωστή δουλειά στο μερεμέτι και πιθανόν να το ελέγξεις, να εκτελέσει εκ βάθρων σοβάτισμα και βάψιμο όλου του σπιτιού.
> Ποιος ενοικιαστής θα το δεχόταν και απλά δεν θα περνούσε χύμα τα καλώδια ή ακόμη χειρότερα καρφώνοντάς τα στο σοβατεπί, με αποτέλεσμα να θέλεις περισσότερα έξοδα αποκατάστασης;
> 
> Ο ΟΤΕ δεν φτιάχνει δρόμους και δε νομίζω να είχε πρόβλημα να γίνει σωστή δουλειά από τον εργολάβο και ν' αναλάβει την αποκατάσταση των κακοτεχνιών σε λογικές απαιτήσεις.
> Αυτό τουλάχιστον δείχνει η πρακτική σε όσους δήμους έχει γίνει η αναβάθμιση των υπαίθριων καμπίνων.


Για να χρησιμοποιεις αυτο το μακροσκελη παραλληλισμο συνεπαγεται οτι ξερεις με λεπτομερειες τη διαμαχη του δημαρχου με τον ΟΤΕ.
Ενημερωσε μας σε παρακαλω για τις λεπτομερειες της διαμαχης και οχι με παραλληλισμο να κρινουμε πιο σωστα.

----------


## sprkrt

> Ας βγει τοτε ο ΟΤΕ να πει αναλαμβανω να ξαναφτιαξω τα σημεια που θα σκαψω με ευρωπαικους ορους να τον εκθεσει το δημαρχο.
> Αλλα εφοσον προκειται για δημοσια κουβεντα και δημοσια τοποθετηση του δημαρχου οτι δε δινω αδεια για το συγκεκριμενο λογο και απο τον ΟΤΕ δε διαψευδουν ουτε λενε οκ θα το ξαναφτιαξω οπως πρεπει τοτε μαλλον συκοφαντια ειναι αυτο που λες.
> Το πιο πιθανο ειναι οτι ο ΟΤΕ θελει μονο τα αυξημενα τελη του vdsl απο το (πολυ) κοσμο του δημου Περιστεριου αλλα δεν ειναι διατεθειμενος να κανει ενα σωστο εργο με ευρωπαικους ορους.
> Ε με ορους μπανανιας , ευχαριστω δε θα παρω , σε αυτο ειμαι 1000% με το δημαρχο.


τι να πει ο ΟΤΕ; Το αυτονοητο; Σε οσους δημους εχουν γινει αναλογα εργα δεν υπηρξε προβλημα. Γιατι λοιπον στο Περιστερι υπαρχει αυτη η συζητηση;

αρα το πιο πιθανο ειναι αυτο που λενε οι κακες γλωσσες. Το οποιο ναι, ειναι οροι μπανανιας να ζητας απο ιδιωτικη εταιρια να σου φτιαξει πχ δημοτικο παντοπωλειο (λεμε τωρα ε  :Whistle: ) επειδη θα της κανεις την "χαρη" να αναβαθμισει τις υποδομες στην περιοχη σου.

----------


## GreekStatistic

> τι να πει ο ΟΤΕ; Το αυτονοητο; Σε οσους δημους εχουν γινει αναλογα εργα δεν υπηρξε προβλημα. Γιατι λοιπον στο Περιστερι υπαρχει αυτη η συζητηση;
> 
> αρα το πιο πιθανο ειναι αυτο που λενε οι κακες γλωσσες. Το οποιο ναι, ειναι οροι μπανανιας να ζητας απο ιδιωτικη εταιρια να σου φτιαξει πχ δημοτικο παντοπωλειο (λεμε τωρα ε ) επειδη θα της κανεις την "χαρη" να αναβαθμισει τις υποδομες στην περιοχη σου.


Εγω φιλε επειδη ειμαι γεννημα θρεμμα περιστεριωτης η αλλαγη προς το καλυτερο με πρασινο,πεζοδρομια,πλατειες,φωτισμο και γενικοτερα η οψη της πολης και η αναβαθμιση της επι νυν δημαρχου ειναι εντυπωσιακη και πληρως αποδεκτη απο ολους τους περιστεριωτες ανεξαρτητου παραταξης.Οταν βλεπεις ενα δημαρχο που εχει δωσει τετοια δειγματα να μπλοκαρει κατι γιατι θελει να γινει οσο το δυνατον πιο σωστα  τοτε για μενα δε μενει παρα να συμφωνησεις μαζι του.
Αυτο βεβαια για μενα που δεν ειναι κανα υπερτατο αγαθο το vdsl και δεν ειμαι διατεθειμενος να δεχτω να δωθει χρημα απο αυτα που σκαω στο δημο για να ξαναερθουν στη πρωτυτερη κατασταση οι δρομοι που θα σκαψει ο ΟΤΕ για να βαλει τα Mini dslam η να μεινουν με κακοτεχνιες.
Η πιεση θα επρεπε να ειναι προς τον ΟΤΕ να κανει σωστα μια δουλεια.
Οσο για τους αλλους δημους δε ξερω και πολλους οι δημοτες του να ειναι ευχαριστημενοι απο τη δουλεια που γινεται να ομορφυνει η πολη της οπως οι Περιστεριωτες.Μαλλον το αντιθετο.Εσυ στους αμπελοκηπους απο οτι βλεπω βεβαια που μενεις μπορει να ξερεις περισσοτερα απο εμας εδω περα για κοινωνικα παντοπωλεια και συκοφαντιες.

ps:για κανενα πολιτικο δε βαζω το χερι μου στη φωτια αλλα επιτρεψτε μας οι περιστεριωτες να ξερουμε καλυτερα

----------


## jkoukos

> Για να χρησιμοποιεις αυτο το μακροσκελη παραλληλισμο συνεπαγεται οτι ξερεις με λεπτομερειες τη διαμαχη του δημαρχου με τον ΟΤΕ.
> Ενημερωσε μας σε παρακαλω για τις λεπτομερειες της διαμαχης και οχι με παραλληλισμο να κρινουμε πιο σωστα.


Όχι, δεν έχω καμία γνώση και απλά διαφωνώ με την λογική του δημάρχου. Το έχω δει το έργο (παραπλήσιο) σε άλλες περιπτώσεις.
Δεν χρειάζεται να είσαι μέσα στα πράγματα για να καταλάβεις ότι δεν γίνεται να απαιτείς ασφαλτόστρωση όλου του δρόμου για ένα αυλάκι 15-20 εκατοστών.
Αν θέλεις σωστή δουλειά φρόντισε να απαιτήσεις και να ελέγξεις την αποκατάσταση στην πρότερη κατάσταση και όχι να γίνεις μάγκας με ξένα κόλλυβα.

----------


## sprkrt

> Εγω φιλε επειδη ειμαι γεννημα θρεμμα περιστεριωτης η αλλαγη προς το καλυτερο με πρασινο,πεζοδρομια,πλατειες,φωτισμο και γενικοτερα η οψη της πολης και η αναβαθμιση της επι νυν δημαρχου ειναι εντυπωσιακη και πληρως αποδεκτη απο ολους τους περιστεριωτες ανεξαρτητου παραταξης.Οταν βλεπεις ενα δημαρχο που εχει δωσει τετοια δειγματα να μπλοκαρει κατι γιατι θελει να γινει οσο το δυνατον πιο σωστα  τοτε για μενα δε μενει παρα να συμφωνησεις μαζι του.
> Αυτο βεβαια για μενα που δεν ειναι κανα υπερτατο αγαθο το vdsl και δεν ειμαι διατεθειμενος να δεχτω να δωθει χρημα απο αυτα που σκαω στο δημο για να ξαναερθουν στη πρωτυτερη κατασταση οι δρομοι που θα σκαψει ο ΟΤΕ για να βαλει τα Mini dslam η να μεινουν με κακοτεχνιες.
> Η πιεση θα επρεπε να ειναι προς τον ΟΤΕ να κανει σωστα μια δουλεια.
> Οσο για τους αλλους δημους δε ξερω και πολλους οι δημοτες του να ειναι ευχαριστημενοι απο τη δουλεια που γινεται να ομορφυνει η πολη της οπως οι Περιστεριωτες.Μαλλον το αντιθετο.Εσυ στους αμπελοκηπους απο οτι βλεπω βεβαια που μενεις μπορει να ξερεις περισσοτερα απο εμας εδω περα για κοινωνικα παντοπωλεια και συκοφαντιες.
> 
> ps:για κανενα πολιτικο δε βαζω το χερι μου στη φωτια αλλα επιτρεψτε μας οι περιστεριωτες να ξερουμε καλυτερα


αφου λοιπον ειναι τοσο καλος ο Δημαρχος, μεινε με τα 4mbps οταν οι υπολοιποι περνανε σιγα-σιγα στα 50.  :Smile: 
απο το περιστερι περναω πολυ συχνα λογω δουλειας, δεν ξερω για τα πεζοδρομια, αλλα οι δρομοι ειναι απο τους χειροτερους στην Αττικη.

για να μην λεω πολλα, το θεμα αυτο πρεπει να λυθει κεντρικα, ισως και με την ΕΕΤΤ. Δεν γινεται καθε δημαρχος να κανει ξεχωριστη διαπραγρατευση με τον ΟΤΕ δινοντας ετσι περιθωρια για παιχνιδια κατω απο το τραπεζι. Να μπουν συγκεκριμενοι οροι και προδιαγραφες για ολους και να προχωρησουν τα εργα αμεσα.

----------


## 21706

Οι όροι και οι προδιαγραφές είναι εδώ.

----------


## GreekStatistic

> αφου λοιπον ειναι τοσο καλος ο Δημαρχος, μεινε με τα 4mbps οταν οι υπολοιποι περνανε σιγα-σιγα στα 50.


Θα επιβιωσω και με 4 mbps internet τι να κανουμε ετσι ειναι η ζωη , το προτιμω απο το να ανοιξω τα ποδια στη θυγατρικη της deutche telekom (σαν δημοτης μιλαω).

Οσον αφορα τα περι δημαρχου κτλ σταματαω γιατι ερχονται και δημοτικες εκλογες και ειναι λιγο ακυρη η ολη φαση.

----------


## sprkrt

> Οι όροι και οι προδιαγραφές είναι εδώ.


πολυ ωραια.
αρα που κολαει το θεμα;

----------


## 21706

Μήπως στο ότι ο δήμαρχος βάζει δικούς του όρους και προδιαγραφές;

----------


## sprkrt

> Θα επιβιωσω και με 4 mbps internet τι να κανουμε ετσι ειναι η ζωη , το προτιμω απο το να ανοιξω τα ποδια στη θυγατρικη της deutche telekom (σαν δημοτης μιλαω).
> 
> Οσον αφορα τα περι δημαρχου κτλ σταματαω γιατι ερχονται και δημοτικες εκλογες και ειναι λιγο ακυρη η ολη φαση.


μα επειδη ακριβως ερχονται δημοτικες εκλογες πρεπει να συζητουνται τετοια θεματα. Μετα την απομακρυνση απο την καλπη ουδεν λαθος αναγνωριζεται

----------


## GreekStatistic

Το πιο χρησιμο ποστ για το θεμα ειναι του 21706.Δε βλεπω με βαση το νομο αυτο να μπορει εστω και να θελει ενας δημαρχος να κανει κατα το δοκουν διαπραγματευσεις και να θετει ορους μιλαμε για τυποποιημενα πραγματα και τριτους διαμεσολαβητες σε περιπτωσεις διαμαχης.
Αρα , wtf?

----------


## dmitspan

GreekStatistic βάσει των λεγόμενών σου δεν μοιάζεις για απλός δημότης Περιστερίου.. Μήπως έχεις κάποια σχέση παραπάνω με τον δήμο;

Anyway,
σχεδόν 7 χρόνια τώρα δουλεύω Αγ. Ιερόθεο και στην αρχή είχαμε 4mbit με προβλήματα και εδώ και κάτι χρόνια είμαστε στα 2. Πιο πάνω στο βουνό δηλαδή με πόσο θα συγχρονίζουν, με 512? 
Για οικιακή χρήση μπορεί να είναι όντως στα παπάκια σου τα 4 ή τα 40mbit, κι εγώ σπίτι χρόνια είχα 4αρα, στη δουλειά όμως τα πράγματα είναι διαφορετικα!
Δε μπορείς να πεις του επιχειρηματία πούλα το και αγόρασε στον Άλιμο όπου θα έχεις VDSL. 2 άτομα μαζί σε ένα γραφείο με μία γραμμή δύσκολα μπορούν να δουλέψουν ειδικά όταν ο ένας κάνει upload/download. Α ναι, θα πάω να δω καμιά μπορντό γλάστρα στο δρόμο να ξελαμπικάρω..

----------


## 21706

> Το πιο χρησιμο ποστ για το θεμα ειναι του 21706.Δε βλεπω με βαση το νομο αυτο να μπορει εστω και να θελει ενας δημαρχος να κανει κατα το δοκουν διαπραγματευσεις και να θετει ορους μιλαμε για τυποποιημενα πραγματα και τριτους διαμεσολαβητες σε περιπτωσεις διαμαχης.
> Αρα , wtf?


Υπάρχει αξιόπιστη μαρτυρία εδώ.

----------


## GreekStatistic

Εγώ θα παρακαλούσα κ θα προτεινα απο το adslgr κάποιον υπεύθυνο να επικοινωνήσει με το ΟΤΕ και με το δήμο για διευκρινήσεις και για πίεση για απαντήσεις μιας και βρισκόμαστε σε προεκλογική περίοδο και ίσως σωστα όπως ειπώθηκε πριν είναι η καταλληλότερη εποχή για πίεση.Εγώ δε θα συνεχίσω τη κουβέντα και δε συμμετέχων πλεον στο θέμα γιατί ο κύριος παραπανω παει να βγάλει κ υπάλληλο του δήμου....ημαρτον

----------


## 21706

Στη σελίδα που έδωσα παραπάνω υπάρχουν αυτά:




> Σε διαβεβαιωνω οτι η αιτηση στο Δημο Περιστεριου εγινε απο τον ΟΤΕ, μαλιστα πληρωθηκαν και τελη διελευσης στον Δημο τα οποια μετα την καταργηση του εργου λογω των προσθετων απαιτησεων του Δημου για ασφαλτοστρωσεις δρομων διεκδικηθηκαν και ανακτηθηκαν απο τον ΟΤΕ.





> Ειμαι στελεχος της υπηρεσιας του ΟΤΕ που το χειριστηκε.


΄

Όποιος τα αμφισβητεί ας μας πει τι έγινε.

----------


## dmitspan

> Εγώ θα παρακαλούσα κ θα προτεινα απο το adslgr κάποιον υπεύθυνο να επικοινωνήσει με το ΟΤΕ και με το δήμο για διευκρινήσεις και για πίεση για απαντήσεις μιας και βρισκόμαστε σε προεκλογική περίοδο και ίσως σωστα όπως ειπώθηκε πριν είναι η καταλληλότερη εποχή για πίεση.Εγώ δε θα συνεχίσω τη κουβέντα και δε συμμετέχων πλεον στο θέμα γιατί ο κύριος παραπανω παει να βγάλει κ υπάλληλο του δήμου....ημαρτον


Δε σε βγάζω υπάλληλο αλλά σε βρίσκω τόσο αρνητικό και κάθετο και δε καταλαβαίνω το γιατί, ειδικά όταν σου εξηγώ το τεράστιο πρόβλημα που υπάρχει στα απομακρυσμένα μέρη του Περιστερίου. Δεν είναι μόνο η πλατεία δημαρχείου το Περιστέρι. Τέλος πάντων το λήγω εδώ  :One thumb up:

----------


## George28K

To πρόβλημα είναι μεγάλο και δεν νομίζω να έχει αναλυθεί στην σωστή βάση. Υπάρχου περιοχές που έχουν εντελώς ασταθές internet.Έχεις καινούργιους σταθμούς μετρό που θα μπορούσαν να εγκατασταθούν επιχειρήσεις και δεν παίζει εκεί εγώ και με τέσσερα (4) είμαι καλά.

Επειδή δεν γνωρίζω τι ακριβώς έχει γίνει, θα ήθελα πάρα πολύ έαν κάποιος γνώριζε να μας έλεγε λεπτομέριες. Έαν υπάρχει δόση αλήθειας σε οτι έχει ειπωθεί είναι ΠΟΛΥ ΣΟΒΑΡΟ θέμα.

----------


## greg.chalk

Περάσανε και οι εκλογές.
Μήπως υπάρχει κάποια εξέλιξη για την περίπτωση μας;

Αν γνωρίζει κάποιος, ας μας ενημερώσει.

----------


## Tzimakos

Εγω φιλε Greekstatistic ενα πραγμα θελω να σχολιασω με ολη την καλη διαθεση..

Οταν λες οτι ο Δημαρχος ομορφαινει το περιστερι εννοεις ενεργειες οπως οι 4 κολωνες αγνωστης χρησιμοτητας κατω απο τον Δεληολανη, Θηβων και Τζων Κενεντυ που κοστισαν δεκαδες χιλιαδες ευρω, δεν εξυπηρετησαν ποτε κανεναν σκοπο ( η μαλλον σιγουρα θα εξυπηρετησαν καποιον "εργολαβικο" σκοπο ), οι οποιες μετα ξηλωθηκαν εντελως? 
Η μηπως το κολυμβητηριο στο Λοφο απεναντι απ τον Μαρινοπουλο που ειχε δηλωσει πως θα ειναι "ετοιμο" απο το 2011 και ακομα χασκει?

Δεν νομιζω πως νοιαζεται κανεις για το Περιστερι γενικα.. Ποσο μαλλον ο Οτε.. Μαρκετινγκ εχουν σπουδασει και οι μεν και οι δε..

"Ξερω του Μαρκετινγκ τα κολπα και τα χουγια, που μετατρεπει τις πατατες σε αγγουρια"    - Δημητριος Πανουσης

----------


## Dodolo

Υπάρχει κανείς κοντά στο Α/Κ Περιστερίου με vdsl; Και πόσο πιάνει;

----------


## Roulitsas

> Υπάρχει κανείς κοντά στο Α/Κ Περιστερίου με vdsl; Και πόσο πιάνει;


Αυτό είναι απο Wind VDSL όταν πρωτοβγήκε, όπου τα παλικάρια με ενημέρωναν ότι υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα στο σπίτι μου. Έκανα την αίτηση, το πήρα και τελικά δεν πήγα παραπάνω απο 18MBit ποτέ. Μετά απο παράπονα, μου κατέβασαν το πάγιο με έκπτωση στο 100% του VDSL παγίου ούτως ώστε να πληρώνω σαν να είχα ADSL. Παρ' όλα αυτά με κράτησαν με πρωτόκολλο VDSL για 6 μήνες όπου στην συνέχεια αφαίρεσαν την έκπτωση. Πλέον έληξε το 12μηνο και πληρώνω €50φέυγα για VDSL στα 18MBit!!! Εννοείται πως 1 μήνα μετά την αίτηση μου, κάνοντας ξανά το τεστ διαθεσιμότητας... δεν υπήρχε διαθεσιμότητα για το σπίτι μου!!!  :Whistle: 

Τα αποτελέσματα απο τις μετρήσεις είναι αυτά:



Με ADSL πρωτόκολλο (μπορώ να το επιλέξω στο router και να παίξω με αυτό), είμαι στα 16.9Mbit DL και 0.8MBit UL.

----------


## Dodolo

> Αυτό είναι απο Wind VDSL όταν πρωτοβγήκε, όπου τα παλικάρια με ενημέρωναν ότι υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα στο σπίτι μου. Έκανα την αίτηση, το πήρα και τελικά δεν πήγα παραπάνω απο 18MBit ποτέ. Μετά απο παράπονα, μου κατέβασαν το πάγιο με έκπτωση στο 100% του VDSL παγίου ούτως ώστε να πληρώνω σαν να είχα ADSL. Παρ' όλα αυτά με κράτησαν με πρωτόκολλο VDSL για 6 μήνες όπου στην συνέχεια αφαίρεσαν την έκπτωση. Πλέον έληξε το 12μηνο και πληρώνω €50φέυγα για VDSL στα 18MBit!!! Εννοείται πως 1 μήνα μετά την αίτηση μου, κάνοντας ξανά το τεστ διαθεσιμότητας... δεν υπήρχε διαθεσιμότητα για το σπίτι μου!!! 
> 
> Τα αποτελέσματα απο τις μετρήσεις είναι αυτά:
> 
> 
> 
> Με ADSL πρωτόκολλο (μπορώ να το επιλέξω στο router και να παίξω με αυτό), είμαι στα 16.9Mbit DL και 0.8MBit UL.


Πλάκα κάνεις! Άκουσα γι' άλλους που πιάνουν και 50... Μήπως είσαι στο όριο;

----------


## ThReSh

> Πλάκα κάνεις! Άκουσα γι' άλλους που πιάνουν και 50... Μήπως είσαι στο όριο;


Στο Περιστέρι? με 17mbps σε adsl λίγο δύσκολα να πιάνει 50 μέσω Α/Κ...

----------


## jkoukos

Σίγουρα 50 με τίποτα, όμως εξακολουθεί να έχει αρκετή διαφορά από την τιμή που θα έπρεπε να πιάνει και την υπολογίζω στα 25Mbps.

----------


## Dodolo

> Στο Περιστέρι? με 17mbps σε adsl λίγο δύσκολα να πιάνει 50 μέσω Α/Κ...


Όχι, εννοούσα ότι εφόσον είναι κοντά στο Α/Κ, θα έπρεπε να πιάνει καλύτερα ως VDSL... αλλά άγνωσται αι βουλαί των γραμμών...  :Smile:

----------


## ThReSh

δεν είναι και τόσο κοντά με 17mbps συγχρονισμό σε adsl...

----------


## snolly

Εγραψα πρωτα σε αλλο θρεντ αυτο:

Περιστέρι, περιοχή άσπρα χώματα που έχει σπίτι η κοπελιά μου μιλάμε για 0,6-0,8 mbps ταχυτητες. ουτε SD youtube δεν παιζει. οσο ρωταμε και ψαχνουμε καταληγουμε πως ο παχατουριδης δεν αφηνει από το 2004 τον ΟΤΕ να περασει γραμμες αν δεν αναλαβουν το εργο δικοι του εργολαβοι. Μολις μπηκε και στον ΟΤΕ η Deutche Telecom απεσυραν εντελως την προταση (χαθηκε και το αντιτιμο διελευσης που ειχε καταβαλει ο ΟΤΕ) και εχουν αφησει τον δημο στη μοιρα του. Μεχρι και με τον ιδιο δημαρχο μιλησαμε απο κοντα (γραπτως δεν απανταει τιποτα) και μολις του ειπαμε τα οσα εχουμε ακουσει/διαβασει για δημο και ΟΤΕ μας ειπε χαμογελαστα πως η αληθεια ειναι καπου στη μεση και ληξις. Ειναι τρελα ολο αυτο, να πρεπει να μετακομισεις λογω πρακτικα ελλειψης ιντερνετ αφου με μισο mbps δε μπορεις να κανεις τιποτα. Ουτε να δουλεψεις ουτε να ψυχαγωγηθεις.

Και το αφηνω και εδω για να σας πω τα οσα ξερω μηπως και αν συντονιστουμε μπορει να κινηθει καποια διαδικασια.

----------


## sprkrt

ναι αλλα εφτιαξε πεζοδρομια ομως!  :ROFL:

----------


## slalom

> Εγραψα πρωτα σε αλλο θρεντ αυτο:
> 
> Περιστέρι, περιοχή άσπρα χώματα που έχει σπίτι η κοπελιά μου μιλάμε για 0,6-0,8 mbps ταχυτητες. ουτε SD youtube δεν παιζει. οσο ρωταμε και ψαχνουμε καταληγουμε πως ο παχατουριδης δεν αφηνει από το 2004 τον ΟΤΕ να περασει γραμμες αν δεν αναλαβουν το εργο δικοι του εργολαβοι. Μολις μπηκε και στον ΟΤΕ η Deutche Telecom απεσυραν εντελως την προταση (χαθηκε και το αντιτιμο διελευσης που ειχε καταβαλει ο ΟΤΕ) και εχουν αφησει τον δημο στη μοιρα του. Μεχρι και με τον ιδιο δημαρχο μιλησαμε απο κοντα (γραπτως δεν απανταει τιποτα) και μολις του ειπαμε τα οσα εχουμε ακουσει/διαβασει για δημο και ΟΤΕ μας ειπε χαμογελαστα πως η αληθεια ειναι καπου στη μεση και ληξις. Ειναι τρελα ολο αυτο, να πρεπει να μετακομισεις λογω πρακτικα ελλειψης ιντερνετ αφου με μισο mbps δε μπορεις να κανεις τιποτα. Ουτε να δουλεψεις ουτε να ψυχαγωγηθεις.
> 
> Και το αφηνω και εδω για να σας πω τα οσα ξερω μηπως και αν συντονιστουμε μπορει να κινηθει καποια διαδικασια.


Ναι, στις επομενες εκλογες να βγαλετε καποιον αλλο

----------


## anthip09

Δυστυχώς το VDSL στο Περιστέρι το ξεχνάμε. Και καθώς το δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ στην ευρύτερη περιοχή είναι επιεικώς για κλάματα, σε τραγική κατάσταση, πορευόμαστε με 1 Mbps...άκουσον άκουσον..Στο πατρικό μου με 17 attenuation συγχρονίζω μετα βίας στα 12 και μου λένε ότι πρέπει να μια και ευχαριστημένος. Φυσικά δε μιλάμε από Θηβών και πάνω... εποχές dial up.....

----------


## mike_871

πηρα τηλεφωνο στον δημο περιστεριου και κανενας τους δεν ξερει για vdsl.Ροτησα καποιον στο γραφειο δημαρχου ποτε θα περαστουν οπτικες ινες και μου ειπε δεν ξεροθμε εμεις ο οτε ξερει, του λεο αφου σε συνενοηση με τον δημο γινεται αυτο και μου εδοσε εναν αλλο αριθμο να παρο τελοσ παντον δεν βλεπο να γινεται τιποτα

----------


## balandis

χλωμο το κοβω..σε 10 χρονια το κοβω θα φθασουμε τα 50 τοτε δεν θα πολυασχολουμαστε,και θα εχουμε αλλα στο κεφαλι μας :Whistle:

----------


## mike_871

http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/vdslperisteri

- - - Updated - - -




> http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/vdslperisteri


μπειτε εδω και βαλτε και εσεις την υπογραφη σας μπας και δουμε vdsl στο περιστερι

----------


## maxtak

> Δυστυχώς το VDSL στο Περιστέρι το ξεχνάμε. Και καθώς το δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ στην ευρύτερη περιοχή είναι επιεικώς για κλάματα, σε τραγική κατάσταση, πορευόμαστε με 1 Mbps...άκουσον άκουσον..Στο πατρικό μου με 17 attenuation συγχρονίζω μετα βίας στα 12 και μου λένε ότι πρέπει να μια και ευχαριστημένος. Φυσικά δε μιλάμε από Θηβών και πάνω... εποχές dial up.....





> http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/vdslperisteri
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> μπειτε εδω και βαλτε και εσεις την υπογραφη σας μπας και δουμε vdsl στο περιστερι



η ουσία είναι αυτό που γράφει ο anthip09 
οπότε μην παραμυθιαζεστε και πετάτε την "μπάλα στην εξέδρα"
εκτός και νομίζετε πως με "μια υπογραφή" θα γίνει ο ΟΤΕ εταιρεία...!

----------


## mike_871

δεν φτεει ο οτε φιλε μου

----------


## slalom

Να λεμε και ευχαριστω που κανει τέτοιες επενδυσεις

----------


## mike_871

> Να λεμε και ευχαριστω που κανει τέτοιες επενδυσεις


προς οφελος του τις κανει

----------


## sprkrt

> προς οφελος του τις κανει


οπως ολοι στον κοσμο, που ειναι το κακο;
ποιος αλλος κανει επενδυσεις;

----------


## mike_871

> οπως ολοι στον κοσμο, που ειναι το κακο;
> ποιος αλλος κανει επενδυσεις;


απλα λεω δεν ειμαστε υποχρεωμενοι να του πουμε και ευχαριστω

----------


## sprkrt

ζητησε ο ΟΤΕ να του πει κανενας "ευχαριστω";

σε χωρα που κανεις εναλλακτικος παροχος δεν βαζει το χερι στην τσεπη, ναι ο ΟΤΕ ξεχωριζει. Τοσο απλο.

----------


## mike_871

> ζητησε ο ΟΤΕ να του πει κανενας "ευχαριστω";
> 
> σε χωρα που κανεις εναλλακτικος παροχος δεν βαζει το χερι στην τσεπη, ναι ο ΟΤΕ ξεχωριζει. Τοσο απλο.


οχι δεν ειπε ο οτε εσυ ειπες να λεμε και κανενα ευχαριστω.Μετα 1996 σιγα τις επενδυσεις που εχει κανει

----------


## sprkrt

δεν εχω πει τετοιο πραγμα...

----------


## maxtak

> δεν φτεει ο οτε φιλε μου



η ευθύνη των γραμμών(καθώς και των τερματικών κλπ..κλπ), η συντήρηση τους καθώς και η αναβάθμιση αυτών(των γραμμών και των λοιπών μηχανημάτων) τίνος ευθύνη είναι ??
(ναι έχεις δίκιο δεν φταίει ο κύριος αυτών αλλά ο γείτονας!!)
 :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## mike_871

> η ευθύνη των γραμμών(καθώς και των τερματικών κλπ..κλπ), η συντήρηση τους καθώς και η αναβάθμιση αυτών(των γραμμών και των λοιπών μηχανημάτων) τίνος ευθύνη είναι ??
> (ναι έχεις δίκιο δεν φταίει ο κύριος αυτών αλλά ο γείτονας!!)


ενοω οτι δεν φτεει ο οτε που δεν μπενει vdsl  στο περιστερι

----------


## ThReSh

> η ευθύνη των γραμμών(καθώς και των τερματικών κλπ..κλπ), η συντήρηση τους καθώς και η αναβάθμιση αυτών(των γραμμών και των λοιπών μηχανημάτων) τίνος ευθύνη είναι ??
> (ναι έχεις δίκιο δεν φταίει ο κύριος αυτών αλλά ο γείτονας!!)


αναβάθμιση θα γίνει μέσω FTTC μόνο, το να πετάξει λεφτά για να βελτιώσει το adsl2+ ενώ μπορεί να πάει κατευθείαν σε VDSL είναι βλακεία...

----------


## anthip09

Το θέμα είναι απλό. Όσο το θέμα κολλάει στα ανταποδοτικά προς το Δήμο, αλλά και στην επιμονή του Δημάρχου, ως ακούγεται, να αναλάβουν το έργο δική του εργολάβοι, τότε δε θα γίνει ποτέ. Εξάλλου πολλοί έχουν διαμαρτυρηθεί προς το Δήμο αλλά απάντηση καμία. Μέσα σε αυτούς και εγώ που τους έστειλα e-mail πριν κανά μήνα αλλά απάντηση καμία και βέβαια δεν περίμενα να απαντήσουν.

----------


## george94

> δεν φτεει ο οτε φιλε μου


Ο ΟΤΕ θα κανει φετος μια ακομη προσπαθεια για να φτιαξει το Περιστερι. Αρκει να μη χρειαστει παλι να φρεζαρει και να ασφαλτοστρωσει δρομους.

----------


## mike_871

> Ο ΟΤΕ θα κανει φετος μια ακομη προσπαθεια για να φτιαξει το Περιστερι. Αρκει να μη χρειαστει παλι να φρεζαρει και να ασφαλτοστρωσει δρομους.


μακαρι να πανε ολα καλα

----------


## Dimos35

> Ο ΟΤΕ θα κανει φετος μια ακομη προσπαθεια για να φτιαξει το Περιστερι. Αρκει να μη χρειαστει παλι να φρεζαρει και να ασφαλτοστρωσει δρομους.


Ωπ, αυτά είναι πολύ καλά νέα, μια και ο λόγος σου έχει σημασία. Μακάρι φίλε μου. Σαν δημότης εκτός από το petition που υπόγραψα (και με λύπη μου βλέπω ότι έχει πολύ χαμηλή ανταπόκριση), θα στείλω ένα mail στον Δήμο προσπαθώντας να πιέσω όσο γίνεται παραπάνω.

----------


## mike_871

απαντησαν σε mail απο τον δημο περιστεριου συγκεκριμενα απο το γραφειο τυπου περιμενω τηλεφωνο για ενημερωση  :Smile:

----------


## balandis

μακαρι εχουμε πηξει ειλικρινα!!! :Whistle:

----------


## ThReSh

τα κλασικά θα του πουν, απλά επιλέγουν το τηλέφωνο για να μην υπάρχουν γραπτές αποδείξεις/email...

----------


## mike_871

μιλησα με καποιον στον οτε που ασχολειτε με επεκταση δικτυου και τετοια και μου ειπε οτι το Περιστερι και το Αιγαλεω ειναι στα αμεσα σχεδια, δεν μπορει να μου πει ακριβεις ημερομηνια αλλα μου ειπε σε λιγους μηνες  :Smile:

----------


## man with no name

Άντε μπας και δούμε και 'μεις άσπρη μέρα γιατί δεν υποφέρετε άλλο αυτή η τραγική καταστάση.
Οff topic,στις 6 γενάρη υπήρξε ένα πρόβλημα με καλώδιο του ΟΤΕ το οποίο υπέστη σοβαρή βλάβη με αποτέλεσμα να επηρεαστούν 1500 γραμμές και να μείνουν χωρίς σταθερό και ιντερνετ για έξι μέρες.
Η βλάβη επηρέασε Νέα Ζωή,Λόφο Αξιωματικών και έφτασε μέχρι το ΙΚΑ και ενώ επανήλθε η τηλεφωνία το ίντερνετ υπολειτουργεί από θέμα συχρονισμού με κάθετη πτώση της ταχύτητας.
Υπάρχουν κάποιοι συντοπίτες να μας πούν εάν έχουν κι αυτοί το ίδιο πρόβλημα;

----------


## ThReSh

> μιλησα με καποιον στον οτε που ασχολειτε με επεκταση δικτυου και τετοια και μου ειπε οτι το Περιστερι και το Αιγαλεω ειναι στα αμεσα σχεδια, δεν μπορει να μου πει ακριβεις ημερομηνια αλλα μου ειπε σε λιγους μηνες


μόνο αν το επιβεβαιώσει ο george94 θα το πιστέψω  :Razz:

----------


## romankonis

Εγώ τι σας έλεγα)))

----------


## mike_871

> Ο ΟΤΕ θα κανει φετος μια ακομη προσπαθεια για να φτιαξει το Περιστερι. Αρκει να μη χρειαστει παλι να φρεζαρει και να ασφαλτοστρωσει δρομους.


Η cyta πως περασε οπτικες ινες απο το περιστερι χωρις να ασφαλτοστρωσει δρομους?παρα μονο το ανοιγμα που εκανε 10 εκατοστα το 2012

----------


## jkoukos

Αφού δεν υπάρχει σοβαρό κράτος, κανείς ζητά ότι θέλει με τα δικά του κριτήρια, που μπορεί να τα τροποποιεί ανά περίπτωση.

----------


## mike_871

> Αφού δεν υπάρχει σοβαρό κράτος, κανείς ζητά ότι θέλει με τα δικά του κριτήρια, που μπορεί να τα τροποποιεί ανά περίπτωση.


δηλαδη αλλα κριτηρια για την cyta και αλλα για τον οτε?

----------


## jkoukos

Κοίτα άλλο πράγμα να περάσεις σε ένα δρόμο ένα καλώδιο για π.χ. 2 χιλιόμετρα και άλλο να σκάψεις τόσα χιλιόμετρα σε όλο τον δήμο αλλάζοντας και όλες τις καμπίνες.
Από την άλλη μην σου φαίνεται παράξενο κάθε δήμος να θέτει τις δικές του προδιαγραφές, όταν δεν είναι παρούσα η επίσημη πολιτεία.

----------


## mike_871

η προδιαγραφες που θετει ο δημος ειναι ο ιδιος ειτε αν ειναι 200 μετρα ειτε αν ειναι 40 χιλιομετρα

----------


## jkoukos

Τις είδες πουθενά ή μήπως υπήρξε όντως θέμα στο Περιστέρι;

----------


## mike_871

> Τις είδες πουθενά ή μήπως υπήρξε όντως θέμα στο Περιστέρι;


το θεμα ειναι οτι η cyta περασε κανονικα τις ινες τις και ο οτε δεν μπορει

----------


## jkoukos

Δεν σου απάντησαν όμως από τον δήμο ποια ήταν η αιτία της καθυστέρησης μέχρι σήμερα. Οπότε δεν μπορούμε να ξέρουμε ποια ήταν τα πραγματικά γεγονότα.
Τα μεγάλα έργα δίνουν προϋποθέσεις "ανταλλαγμάτων" για το καλό των δημοτών.

----------


## george94

> Η cyta πως περασε οπτικες ινες απο το περιστερι χωρις να ασφαλτοστρωσει δρομους?παρα μονο το ανοιγμα που εκανε 10 εκατοστα το 2012


Εισαι σιγουρος οτι η Cyta  δεν ασφαλτοστρωσε καποιο δρομο για λογαριασμο του Δημου. Οχι απαραιτητα τους δρομους που εσκαψε.

----------


## mike_871

απο το 2012 εως τωρα μονο 2 δρομακια ασφαλτοστρωθηκαν δεν ξερω αν το εκανε η cyta

----------


## maxtak

βρε συνάδελφοι γιατί δεν θέλετε να κατανοήσετε το αυτονόητο, ότι εάν ο πΟΤΕ δεν αναβαθμίσει, δεν συντηρήσει, δεν επιδιορθώσει τα δίκτυα του και τις εγκαταστάσεις του φυσικά, ΔΕΝ πρόκειται να προχωρήσει σε εγκατάσταση VDSL στο Περιστερι

----------


## balandis

ακριβως κανεις δεν κουνιεται στο περιστερι μας.Ας βαζαν τουλαχιστον ενα κεντρο ακομα να πιαναμε τουλαχιστον 1 μβς.Καλα θα ηταν πιστευω! :Wink:

----------


## boskos

> ακριβως κανεις δεν κουνιεται στο περιστερι μας.Ας βαζαν τουλαχιστον ενα κεντρο ακομα να πιαναμε τουλαχιστον 1 μβς.Καλα θα ηταν πιστευω!


Διάβασα σχεδόν το σύνολο  των σχολίων  των χριστών  για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα  ΑΛΛΑ μου κάνει φοβερή εντύπωση  το κλωθογύρισμα ( βλέπε= el.wiktionary.org/wiki/κλωθογύρισμα )
Και επί της ουσία μηδέν .
Κύριοι επί των τύπο τον υλών μήπως υπάρχουν και άλλη υπεύθυνη γιατί ένας από τους μεγαλύτερους δήμους της χώρας μας στερείτε τεχνολογία που σε όλους δήμους να θεωρείτε ενδεχόμενα πεπαλαιωμένη
ΦΥΣΙΚΟΤΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ Ο ΟΤΕ ΦΕΡΕΙ ΤΟ ΣΥΝΟΛΟ ΣΧΕΔΟΝ  ΤΗΣ ΕΥΘΗΝΗΣ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ???
 (( ΣΕ ΠΟΙΟΝ ΑΝΗΚΕΙ ΕΙΠΑΜΕ Ο ΟΤΕ ))
 ΕΤΣΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΞΕΧΝΑΜΕ ΤΗΣ ΕΠΕΝΔΥΣΗΣ ΠΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΟΥΝ!!!
 Η ΜΗΠΩΣ ΕΓΙΝΑΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΟΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΦΤΕΝΕ ΑΛΛΟΙ ΛΕΩ ΕΓΩ ΜΗΠΩΣ???.
Κύριε δήμαρχε του Περιστεριού,
 φίλτατε δήμαρχε ,
μήπως πρέπει να βάλετε κε εσείς,…
 ΛΕΩ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΒΑΛΕΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΕΣΕΙΣ ΠΛΑΤΗ...
H ΕΧΕΙ  ΧΑΘΕΙ ΚΑΘΕ ΕΥΚΑΙΡΙΑ???…
Η ΜΗΠΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΡΜΟΔΙΟΤΗΤΑ ΣΑΣ ???

----------


## ThReSh

φέρνει σχεδόν το σύνολο της ευθύνης ο ΟΤΕ που δεν δέχεται πράγματα που δεν προβλέπονται?

θυμάσαι στο στρατό τι λέγανε για πράγματα που δεν προβλέπονται?  :Razz:

----------


## mike_871

100 τηλωφωνα εκανα στον δημο ο ενας με εστελνε στον αλλον ολοι λεγανε "δεν ξερω".Εντολη δημαρχου: ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΔΕΝ ΑΠΑΝΤΩ .............

----------


## romankonis

IKA περιστερίου, περνάει δίπλα, έχει οπτική ίνα και πάει προς OTE Περιστερίου, και προς αλο δρόμο.

----------


## mike_871

> IKA περιστερίου, περνάει δίπλα, έχει οπτική ίνα και πάει προς OTE Περιστερίου, και προς αλο δρόμο.


τι εννοεις?αυτο που ειναι τις cyta?

- - - Updated - - -

 ωραια απαντηση

----------


## romankonis

Οχι, περνα απο κει και θα δεις

----------


## mike_871

> Οχι, περνα απο κει και θα δεις


Περασα εχτες δεν ειδα τιποτα

----------


## nicolasdr

Υπαρχει καποιο νεοτερο για την παροχη vdsl με δεδομενο οτι μπηκαμε στο μαρτιο?

Με εκτιμηση

----------


## george94

[QUOTE=nicolasdr;5627289]Υπαρχει καποιο νεοτερο για την παροχη vdsl με δεδομενο οτι μπηκαμε στο μαρτιο?

Με εκτιμηση[/QUOTE
Ενα νεο αιτημα κατατεθηκε απο τον ΟΤΕ στο δημο. Αναμενεται το αποτελεσμα.

----------


## romankonis

[QUOTE=george94;5627412]


> Υπαρχει καποιο νεοτερο για την παροχη vdsl με δεδομενο οτι μπηκαμε στο μαρτιο?
> 
> Με εκτιμηση[/QUOTE
> Ενα νεο αιτημα κατατεθηκε απο τον ΟΤΕ στο δημο. Αναμενεται το αποτελεσμα.


Μια χαρα

----------


## mike_871

Μια χαρα[/QUOTE]

Μια χαρα  θα ειναι αν δεχτει ο δημος....

----------


## ThReSh

μεγάλο αν...

γιατί δεν δημοσιοποιεί την απάντηση ο ΟΤΕ σε περίπτωση που είναι αρνητική?

----------


## 21706

Το ίδιο ρώτησα κι εγώ και δες εδώ τις απαντήσεις.

----------


## mike_871

> μεγάλο αν...
> 
> γιατί δεν δημοσιοποιεί την απάντηση ο ΟΤΕ σε περίπτωση που είναι αρνητική?


Την ιδια απορια εχω και εγω.
Παντως η ιστορια δειχνει οτι ο οτε δεν λεει τον λογο.

----------


## romankonis

Μη λέτε τέτοια πράγματα παιδιά))) ότι θα γίνει, θα γίνει. Ελπίζω θα έχουμε το VDSL στην περιοχή μας.

----------


## ThReSh

> Το ίδιο ρώτησα κι εγώ και δες εδώ τις απαντήσεις.


Δεν έχει κι άδικο, αλλά πρέπει να κάνει κάτι κι η αντιπολίτευση...

----------


## GORDI13

ποια αντιπολίτευση ρε φίλε? το 10%? μη λέτε φαντασίες για τον δήμαρχο. θα τον ρωτήσω σήμερα και πιστεύω να σας απαντήσω αύριο ή μεθαύριο.
υγ. θα τον ρωτήσω γιατί δεν αφήνει και το ΑΙΓΑΛΕΩ να μην έχει γρήγορο internet όχι μόνο το Περιστέρι.

----------


## romankonis

> ποια αντιπολίτευση ρε φίλε? το 10%? μη λέτε φαντασίες για τον δήμαρχο. θα τον ρωτήσω σήμερα και πιστεύω να σας απαντήσω αύριο ή μεθαύριο.
> υγ. θα τον ρωτήσω γιατί δεν αφήνει και το ΑΙΓΑΛΕΩ να μην έχει γρήγορο internet όχι μόνο το Περιστέρι.


Περιμενουμε τα νεα σου φιλε.

----------


## mike_871

> ποια αντιπολίτευση ρε φίλε? το 10%? μη λέτε φαντασίες για τον δήμαρχο. θα τον ρωτήσω σήμερα και πιστεύω να σας απαντήσω αύριο ή μεθαύριο.
> υγ. θα τον ρωτήσω γιατί δεν αφήνει και το ΑΙΓΑΛΕΩ να μην έχει γρήγορο internet όχι μόνο το Περιστέρι.


Ρωτα οσο θες ξεκαθαρη απαντηση δεν θα λαβεις

----------


## maxtak

> Ρωτα οσο θες ξεκαθαρη απαντηση δεν θα λαβεις


...από τον πΟΤΕ???

----------


## mike_871

> ...από τον πΟΤΕ???


Και απο οτε και απο τον δημαρχο

----------


## anthip09

Μα συγνώμη ρε παιδιά? δλδ τι να πει ο ΟΤΕ? ότι μου ζητάνε τον ουρανό με τ άστρα (αν ιςχυουν οςα λέγονται κ γράφονται) για να αναβαθμιςω το δίκτυο?? το θέμα ειναι καθαρά του δήμου περιστεριου που μας κρατάει στα 3,4,5 MBps με το έτσι θέλω. Ο ΟΤΕ από τη στιγμή που το κοςτος του έργου ειναι απαγορευτικό απλά δεν το προχωράει. Κ στη τελική βλέπεις κάποιους κεντρικούς δρόμους (π.τσαλδαρη, Κύπρου, κων/λεως, θηβων κλπ, αν ανήκουν στο δήμο κ όχι στην περιφέρεια) και ειναι μαύρο χαλι. Το χαντάκι των 5εκ θα τους χαλάσει δλδ.

----------


## maxtak

> Μα συγνώμη ρε παιδιά? δλδ τι να πει ο ΟΤΕ? ότι μου ζητάνε τον ουρανό με τ άστρα (αν ιςχυουν οςα λέγονται κ γράφονται) για να αναβαθμιςω το δίκτυο?? το θέμα ειναι καθαρά του δήμου περιστεριου που μας κρατάει στα 3,4,5 MBps με το έτσι θέλω. Ο ΟΤΕ από τη στιγμή που το κοςτος του έργου ειναι απαγορευτικό απλά δεν το προχωράει. Κ στη τελική βλέπεις κάποιους κεντρικούς δρόμους (π.τσαλδαρη, Κύπρου, κων/λεως, θηβων κλπ, αν ανήκουν στο δήμο κ όχι στην περιφέρεια) και ειναι μαύρο χαλι. Το χαντάκι των 5εκ θα τους χαλάσει δλδ.


για σκέψου μήπως ξεκινάς από λάθος συλλογισμό....
(ακολουθώντας τον δικό σου συλλογισμό, στους άλλους πάροχους γιατί δίνει άδεια?? για βάλε στο μυαλό σου μήπως κάτι άλλο συμβαίνει!..)

----------


## anthip09

> για σκέψου μήπως ξεκινάς από λάθος συλλογισμό....
> (ακολουθώντας τον δικό σου συλλογισμό, στους άλλους πάροχους γιατί δίνει άδεια?? για βάλε στο μυαλό σου μήπως κάτι άλλο συμβαίνει!..)


Αυτή ειναι η σκέψη μου με όσα ακούγονται κ γράφονται..δε λέω ότι ο ΟΤΕ ειναι ο Άγιος της υπόθεσης, αλλα δεν έχουμε δει κ μια σαφή θέση του δήμου στα όσα λέγονται τον τελευταίο 1,5 χρόνο.

----------


## 21706

> για σκέψου μήπως ξεκινάς από λάθος συλλογισμό....
> (ακολουθώντας τον δικό σου συλλογισμό, στους άλλους πάροχους γιατί δίνει άδεια?? για βάλε στο μυαλό σου μήπως κάτι άλλο συμβαίνει!..)


Από πού προκύπτει ότι στους άλλους πάροχους δίνει άδεια;
Έκανε κανένας από αυτούς αίτηση εργασιών εκσκαφής;

----------


## jkoukos

> για σκέψου μήπως ξεκινάς από λάθος συλλογισμό....
> (ακολουθώντας τον δικό σου συλλογισμό, στους άλλους πάροχους γιατί δίνει άδεια?? για βάλε στο μυαλό σου μήπως κάτι άλλο συμβαίνει!..)


Σε ποια άδεια άλλων παρόχων αναφέρεσαι;
Πως συγκρίνεις τυχόν σκάψιμο σε έναν δρόμο μιας X απόστασης που θα περαστεί οπτική ίνα αναβάθμισης του Bandwidth ενός DSLAM (ενός παρόχου), με το σκάψιμο 100Χ απόστασης για να περαστούν οπτικές ίνες σε *όλες* τις καμπίνες του αστικού κέντρου που ανήκει ο δήμος, άρα δεκάδες διαφορετικοί δρόμοι και γειτονιές;

----------


## mike_871

> Μα συγνώμη ρε παιδιά? δλδ τι να πει ο ΟΤΕ? ότι μου ζητάνε τον ουρανό με τ άστρα (αν ιςχυουν οςα λέγονται κ γράφονται) για να αναβαθμιςω το δίκτυο?? το θέμα ειναι καθαρά του δήμου περιστεριου που μας κρατάει στα 3,4,5 MBps με το έτσι θέλω. Ο ΟΤΕ από τη στιγμή που το κοςτος του έργου ειναι απαγορευτικό απλά δεν το προχωράει. Κ στη τελική βλέπεις κάποιους κεντρικούς δρόμους (π.τσαλδαρη, Κύπρου, κων/λεως, θηβων κλπ, αν ανήκουν στο δήμο κ όχι στην περιφέρεια) και ειναι μαύρο χαλι. Το χαντάκι των 5εκ θα τους χαλάσει δλδ.


Και οι δυο εχουν λερωμενη την φωλια τους γι'αυτο και δεν λενε τιποτα

- - - Updated - - -




> Από πού προκύπτει ότι στους άλλους πάροχους δίνει άδεια;
> Έκανε κανένας από αυτούς αίτηση εργασιών εκσκαφής;


πολλοι παροχοι εχουν περασει οπτικες ινες στο περιστερι για εταιρικα ή για αναβαθμιση του δυκτιου τους

----------


## 21706

> πολλοι παροχοι εχουν περασει οπτικες ινες στο περιστερι για εταιρικα ή για αναβαθμιση του δυκτιου τους


Για εταιρικά ή αναβάθμιση δικτύου και στον ΟΤΕ δίνει άδεια.

----------


## GORDI13

Πριν 4-5 χρονια ο ΟΤΕ ζητησε να περασει οπτικεσ ινες απο το Περιστερι, ο δημαρχος  ζητησε ανταποδοτικα τελη οπωσ ζηταει σε ολους που θελουν να κανουν εργα στο δημο. Προφανως ο ΟΤΕ δεν δεχτηκε λογω κοστους και το εργο δεν προχωρησε.Μετα απο προτροπες των αντιδημαρχων και  των δημοτων οτι δεν γινεται να μην εχει ο δημος γρηγορο ιντερνετ ο Παχατουριδης εδωσε το ΟΚ χωρις ανταποδοτικα τελη. αυτο εχει γινει εδω και ενα χρονο. Οποτε οτι δεν προχωραει πλεον το εργο ευθυνεται μονο ο ΟΤΕ. Αυτα, ουτε θεωρειεσ για πονηρεσ συναλλαγεσ ουτε τιποτα, πλεον το εργο το καθυστερει ο ΟΤΕ μονο.

----------


## ThReSh

> Πριν 4-5 χρονια ο ΟΤΕ ζητησε να περασει οπτικεσ ινες απο το Περιστερι, ο δημαρχος  ζητησε ανταποδοτικα τελη οπωσ ζηταει σε ολους που θελουν να κανουν εργα στο δημο. Προφανως ο ΟΤΕ δεν δεχτηκε λογω κοστους και το εργο δεν προχωρησε.Μετα απο προτροπες των αντιδημαρχων και  των δημοτων οτι δεν γινεται να μην εχει ο δημος γρηγορο ιντερνετ ο Παχατουριδης εδωσε το ΟΚ χωρις ανταποδοτικα τελη. αυτο εχει γινει εδω και ενα χρονο. Οποτε οτι δεν προχωραει πλεον το εργο ευθυνεται μονο ο ΟΤΕ. Αυτα, ουτε θεωρειεσ για πονηρεσ συναλλαγεσ ουτε τιποτα, πλεον το εργο το καθυστερει ο ΟΤΕ μονο.


πρώτη φορά γράφεται κάτι τέτοιο  στο forum...

----------


## GORDI13

πηρα απαντηση σε μια μερα

----------


## mike_871

> Πριν 4-5 χρονια ο ΟΤΕ ζητησε να περασει οπτικεσ ινες απο το Περιστερι, ο δημαρχος  ζητησε ανταποδοτικα τελη οπωσ ζηταει σε ολους που θελουν να κανουν εργα στο δημο. Προφανως ο ΟΤΕ δεν δεχτηκε λογω κοστους και το εργο δεν προχωρησε.Μετα απο προτροπες των αντιδημαρχων και  των δημοτων οτι δεν γινεται να μην εχει ο δημος γρηγορο ιντερνετ ο Παχατουριδης εδωσε το ΟΚ χωρις ανταποδοτικα τελη. αυτο εχει γινει εδω και ενα χρονο. Οποτε οτι δεν προχωραει πλεον το εργο ευθυνεται μονο ο ΟΤΕ. Αυτα, ουτε θεωρειεσ για πονηρεσ συναλλαγεσ ουτε τιποτα, πλεον το εργο το καθυστερει ο ΟΤΕ μονο.


Αν ηταν ετσι θα προχωραγε το εργο ο ΟΤΕ οπως στους αλλους δημους....

----------


## 21706

Πότε ακριβώς έδωσε το ΟΚ ο Δήμος στον ΟΤΕ;

----------


## mike_871

> πηρα απαντηση σε μια μερα


πισω εχει η αχλαδα την ουρα

----------


## GORDI13

σημερα εμαθα το forum φιλε

- - - Updated - - -




> Πότε ακριβώς έδωσε το ΟΚ ο Δήμος στον ΟΤΕ;


θελεισ να μαθω ή δεν πιστευεισ αυτο που γραφω? θα σου ελεγα οτι επικοινωνησε με αυτον που τουσ ειχε κανει την προταση την πρωτη φορα.

- - - Updated - - -

- - - Updated - - -




> Αν ηταν ετσι θα προχωραγε το εργο ο ΟΤΕ οπως στους αλλους δημους....


προφανως εχεισ τη θεωρεια οτι ο δημαρχος θελει να εκμεταλευτει το εργο για να οικονομισει. κανενα προβλημα φιλε δεν θα αντιδικησω μαζι σου. βεβαια μου κανει εντυπωση να παιρνεισ 100 τηλεφωνα στο δημο για να παρεισ μια απαντηση αλλα τη μυστικη συναλλαγη την ξερεισ.
Για το δημο Ανω Ραχουλας δεν ξερω να σου απαντησω.

----------


## mike_871

> σημερα εμαθα το forum φιλε
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> θελεισ να μαθω ή δεν πιστευεισ αυτο που γραφω? θα σου ελεγα οτι επικοινωνησε με αυτον που τουσ ειχε κανει την προταση την πρωτη φορα.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


Τα τηλεφωνα τα εκανα απο περιεργια να δο τι θα απαντησουν, προφανως και δεν θα επερνα απαντηση.Τις απαντησεις τις εχω παρει απο κοντα.

----------


## 21706

> θελεισ να μαθω ή δεν πιστευεισ αυτο που γραφω? θα σου ελεγα οτι επικοινωνησε με αυτον που τουσ ειχε κανει την προταση την πρωτη φορα.


Δες αυτό και θα καταλάβεις:




> Ενα νεο αιτημα κατατεθηκε απο τον ΟΤΕ στο δημο. Αναμενεται το αποτελεσμα.

----------


## mike_871

Σωστα αν ειναι ετσι οπως σου τα ειπανε γιατι δεν απανταει θετικα στο αιτημα του ΟΤΕ?

----------


## GORDI13

> Σωστα αν ειναι ετσι οπως σου τα ειπανε γιατι δεν απανταει θετικα στο αιτημα του ΟΤΕ?


2-3-2015 ειπε οτι εγινε η αιτηση.ποτε να απαντησει? φανταζομαι θα περασει και απο δημοτικο συμβουλιο.

----------


## mike_871

> 2-3-2015 ειπε οτι εγινε η αιτηση.ποτε να απαντησει? φανταζομαι θα περασει και απο δημοτικο συμβουλιο.


Μακαρι να ειναι η 3 και η τυχερη...

----------


## 21706

> 2-3-2015 ειπε οτι εγινε η αιτηση.ποτε να απαντησει? φανταζομαι θα περασει και απο δημοτικο συμβουλιο.


Ας περιμένουμε λοιπόν να δούμε σε πόσες μέρες 
θα στείλουν την απάντηση στον ΟΤΕ...

----------


## romankonis

Παιδιά, να έχετε την ελπίδα μόνο για το καλό, όχι με αυτά που λέτε....Θα έχουμε vdsl, έκαναν την αίτηση, προχωράει το θέμα, νομίζω μέχρι αρχές καλοκαιριού θα έχουμε vdsl στο Περιστέρι. Ετοιμαστείτε για νέα εποχή την σύνδεση σας, με μεγάλες ταχύτητες))) Φροντίστε να έχετε καλή καλωδίωση στο σπίτι με UTP καλωδιο))

----------


## 21706

> Παιδιά, να έχετε την ελπίδα μόνο για το καλό, όχι με αυτά που λέτε....Θα έχουμε vdsl, έκαναν την αίτηση, προχωράει το θέμα, νομίζω μέχρι αρχές καλοκαιριού τέλος του 16 θα έχουμε vdsl στο Περιστέρι. Ετοιμαστείτε για νέα εποχή την σύνδεση σας, με μεγάλες ταχύτητες))) Φροντίστε να έχετε καλή καλωδίωση στο σπίτι με UTP καλωδιο))


Fixed!

----------


## romankonis

Εχουμε νεα;

----------


## mike_871

> 2-3-2015 ειπε οτι εγινε η αιτηση.ποτε να απαντησει? φανταζομαι θα περασει και απο δημοτικο συμβουλιο.


δεν εχει περασει απο δημοτικο συμβουλιο (αν και εγινε εχτες ενα) και δεν ξερω και αν θα περασει...
τον πασχα αρχιζουν οι εργασιες αν ολα πανε καλα...και δεν υπαρχουν ελειψεις σχεδιου οπως λενε.

----------


## 21706

Αν περάσει ένας μήνας από τη στιγμή που ο ΟΤΕ θα 
καταθέσει την αίτηση εργασιών εκσκαφής χωρίς να
απαντήσει ο Δήμος η αίτηση θεωρείται αυτοδικαίως 
εγκεκριμένη. 
Προς το παρόν λόγω της προϊστορίας του θέματος
φαίνεται ότι γίνονται προφορικές συνεννοήσεις 
ώστε να πάρει ο ΟΤΕ το τελικό ΟΚ από τον Δήμο
και να καταθέσει την αίτηση εργασιών εκσκαφής.
Ας περιμένουμε λοιπόν να δούμε πού θα καταλήξουν
αυτές οι συνεννοήσεις.

----------


## mike_871

> Αν περάσει ένας μήνας από τη στιγμή που ο ΟΤΕ θα 
> καταθέσει την αίτηση εργασιών εκσκαφής χωρίς να
> απαντήσει ο Δήμος η αίτηση θεωρείται αυτοδικαίως 
> εγκεκριμένη. 
> Προς το παρόν λόγω της προϊστορίας του θέματος
> φαίνεται ότι γίνονται προφορικές συνεννοήσεις 
> ώστε να πάρει ο ΟΤΕ το τελικό ΟΚ από τον Δήμο
> και να καταθέσει την αίτηση εργασιών εκσκαφής.
> Ας περιμένουμε λοιπόν να δούμε πού θα καταλήξουν
> αυτές οι συνεννοήσεις.


τελος του μηνα μου ειπαν μεχρι να την μελετησουν

----------


## 21706

> τελος του μηνα μου ειπαν μεχρι να την μελετησουν


Ποια να μελετήσουν;

----------


## mike_871

> Ποια να μελετήσουν;


να μελετησουν το σχεδιο.και μου ειπε αν δεν εχει ελειψεις θα γινει δεκτη η αιτηση

----------


## 21706

Εντάξει, ας περιμένουμε λοιπόν...

- - - Updated - - -

Οι αιτήσεις που έχει καταθέσει ο ΟΤΕ είναι για τις παρακάτω περιοχές στο Περιστέρι.






- - - Updated - - -

Και κάπως πιο καθαρές εικόνες:
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 151967

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 151968

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 151969

- - - Updated - - -

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 151970

----------


## mike_871

εμενα παντως μου ειπε για ολο το περιστερι

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> Εντάξει, ας περιμένουμε λοιπόν...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Οι αιτήσεις που έχει καταθέσει ο ΟΤΕ είναι για τις παρακάτω περιοχές στο Περιστέρι.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Τα συνημμένα σου δε (μου) εμφανίζονται .

----------


## 21706

> Τα συνημμένα σου δε (μου) εμφανίζονται .


Τα ξαναβάζω:

----------


## romankonis

Τη τρέλα είναι αυτή? Κάποιος μας δουλεύει εδώ με ψευτικες πληροφορίες.

----------


## george94

> Τη τρέλα είναι αυτή? Κάποιος μας δουλεύει εδώ με ψευτικες πληροφορίες.


Θεωρειτε λογικο να δαπανησει ο ΟΤΕ 3 μηνες για να κανει μελετη για 500 καμπινες στο Περιστερι για να εισπραξει την αρνηση απο το Δημο; Φυσικα και οχι! Δινει αρχικα τη μελετη που εχει ετοιμασει για την περισσοτερο προβληματικη περιοχη του Περιστεριου και την υποβαλει. Αν γινει δεκτη ειναι ενα καλο μηνυμα για να προχωρησει με τι υπολοιπο. Αλλιως καλη νυκτα σας.

----------


## romankonis

> Θεωρειτε λογικο να δαπανησει ο ΟΤΕ 3 μηνες για να κανει μελετη για 500 καμπινες στο Περιστερι για να εισπραξει την αρνηση απο το Δημο; Φυσικα και οχι! Δινει αρχικα τη μελετη που εχει ετοιμασει για την περισσοτερο προβληματικη περιοχη του Περιστεριου και την υποβαλει. Αν γινει δεκτη ειναι ενα καλο μηνυμα για να προχωρησει με τι υπολοιπο. Αλλιως καλη νυκτα σας.


Ποιος λέει, ότι μέσα σε τρεις μήνες θα έχουμε πάνω από 200 νέες καμπίνες, λέμε ότι να ξεκινήσουν τα έργα.

----------


## 21706

> Ποιος λέει, ότι μέσα σε τρεις μήνες θα έχουμε πάνω από 200 νέες καμπίνες, λέμε ότι να ξεκινήσουν τα έργα.


Για να ξεκινήσουν τα έργα πρέπει ο Δήμος να δώσει το ΟΚ στον ΟΤΕ
και το πότε θα γίνει αυτό μόνο ο Δήμος το ξέρει.

----------


## nicolasdr

Το φρεατιο κοντα στην τροχαια με την πρασινη γραμμη τι σκοπο εχει? Αρχικα οκ να καλυφθουν δυσκολες περιοχες. Πχ στην αιγλης δεν συγχρονιζουν ουτε στα 2mbit λογω αποστασης περιπου 6 χιλιομετρων αλλα το φρεατιο διπλα απο την πλατεια ποιητων αν δεν υπαρχει σκοπος να μπει καμπινα τι χρειαζεται? Και αν μπει καμπινα εκει που δεν ειναι προβληματικο σημειο γιατι δεν μπαινουν καμπινες πχ και στην φωλοπουλου και στην δεληγιαννη και παει λεγοντας? Αν ηθελε σε πρωτη φαση ο οτε να καλυψει μονο προβληματικες περιοχες θα επρεπε να γινει σε αγιο ιεροθεο,λοφο αξιωματικων και ασπρα χωματα.

----------


## aret

θα ήθελα να πληροφορήσω την παρέα επειδή μένω δίπλα στη πλατεια ποιητών ότι το φρεάτιο που φαίνεται 

στις φώτο. το καπάκι του φρεατίου γράφει Cyta

----------


## nicolasdr

Αν υπαρχει καποια νεοτερη ενημερωση θα ηταν θεμιτο να αναφερθει. Δεν παρατηρω κινητικοτητα και με τετοιους ρυθμους δεν ξερω αν το 2015 θα ειναι η χρονια πληρους επεκτασης της νεας υποδομης στον Δημο αυτο. 

Με εκτιμηση

----------


## mike_871

θα περιμενουμε μεχρι το τελος του μηνα για να δουμε τι αποφαση πηρε ο δημος

----------


## mike_871

Σημερα ειδα να γινονται καποια εργα Ηρακλειδων και Ιωαννινων, για καμπινα vdsl ειναι?

----------


## Dodolo

Κι εγώ τα είδα. Λες να είναι; Μακάρι!  :Smile:

----------


## balandis

πηνειου μενω mike σε μενα κοντα λες?

----------


## mike_871

> πηνειου μενω mike σε μενα κοντα λες?


ναι κοντα σε εσενα 38.026767, 23.680582 εξω απο την σχολη οδηγων

----------


## Dodolo

Δεν θα έπρεπε όμως να είχαν αρχίσει από το Α/Κ και να πηγαίνουν προς τα πάνω;

----------


## mike_871

> Δεν θα έπρεπε όμως να είχαν αρχίσει από το Α/Κ και να πηγαίνουν προς τα πάνω;


θα αλλαξουν την καμπινα που υπαρχει εκει πρωτα http://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachme...0&d=1425569978

----------


## Dodolo

OK! Τότε θα είναι αυτό. Άντε να δούμε άσπρη μέρα...

----------


## gegeor

καλησπέρα !

εχετε ακούσει τίποτε  για  Λοφο Αξιωματικών  μερια?

----------


## balandis

:Wink: ωραιος

- - - Updated - - -

μονο για οτε η για ολους τους παροχους???μακαρι .... :Respekt:

----------


## anthip09

Γίνονται εργασίες για αλλαγή καφαο δλδ? η γενικώς σκάβουν?? καμία φωτό υπάρχει να δούμε τι γίνεται??

----------


## mike_871

Οι εργασιες ειναι απο τον ΟΤΕ αν οντως ειναι για την αλλαγη της καμπινας με καινουρια vdsl (και οχι για καποια βλαβη) τοτε θα μπουν σε ολο το Περιστερι καινουριες καμπινες για vdsl.

----------


## anthip09

Μακάρι, για να δούμε..πάντως δε βλέπω να γίνονται παρόμοιες εργασίες κάπου άλλου στο περιςτερι.

----------


## balandis

πεταμε στα 40αρια attenuation στο περιστερι..... :ROFL: ......χαχαχαχαχχα

----------


## mike_871

> Μακάρι, για να δούμε..πάντως δε βλέπω να γίνονται παρόμοιες εργασίες κάπου άλλου στο περιςτερι.


αν διαβασεις ολο νο νημα θα καταλαβεις.

----------


## anthip09

> αν διαβασεις ολο νο νημα θα καταλαβεις.


Μα το έχω διαβάσει κ εκτός αυτού ξέρω κ το γνωστό θέμα με το δήμο γι αυτο κ είμαι κ απαισιόδοξος.

----------


## 21706

> Μακάρι, για να δούμε..πάντως δε βλέπω να γίνονται παρόμοιες εργασίες κάπου άλλου στο περιςτερι.


Προς το παρόν γίνονται εργασίες στις περιοχές που φαίνονται στους χάρτες.
Για τις υπόλοιπες περιοχές δες το #193.

----------


## anthip09

Ναι έχω δει τους χάρτες που έχεις ανεβάσει. Ωραία, καλά νέα λοιπόν...άντε κ σε μας τους υπόλοιπους.

----------


## gegeor

> Προς το παρόν γίνονται εργασίες στις περιοχές που φαίνονται στους χάρτες.
> Για τις υπόλοιπες περιοχές δες το #193.


To θέμα  Περιστερι + Γρηγορο Ιντερνετ  ειναι  παλια  και πονεμενη ιστορια.....Ειμαι λιγο  αισιόδοξος  διαβάζοντας  ολο το νημα  εδω  αλλα  κρατάω  επιφυλαξεις...Ειναι πολλα τα  χρόνια που έχει  τεθει  το  πρόβλημα...:-->http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/108585
και εδω : http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/122031

αναμενω  κ παρακολουθω το  νημα εδω  και  ελπιζω.......Γερασα πλεον  και  πανω απο 4-5Mbs δεν  βλεπω....παλι καλα  δηλαδη  γιατι ξερω  οτι  υπαρχουν και χειροτερα  στον κατα τα αλλα  μεγαλυτερο Δημο... :Worthy: Lol

----------


## romankonis

38.015273, 23.693386 - και εδω κατι εχει, σημερα περασα.

----------


## mike_871

> 38.015273, 23.693386 - και εδω κατι εχει, σημερα περασα.


που ειναι αυτο?

- - - Updated - - -

εδω ειναι η παλια καμπινα 
και εδω θα μπει η καινουρια 
σορυ για την καμερα  :Razz:  για τον φωτισμο δεν φταιω εγω..

----------


## romankonis

Εκεί ήταν καμπίνα της ΔΕΗ για φωτισμό της πλατείας από πίσω αν δε κανω λαθος

----------


## mike_871

> Εκεί ήταν καμπίνα της ΔΕΗ για φωτισμό της πλατείας από πίσω αν δε κανω λαθος


δεν υπηρχε κατι

----------


## ThReSh

μεγάλο χαντάκι για οπτική, δεν νομίζω ότι είναι για VDSL/KV του OTE

----------


## Koukos

Μιλώντας με έναν τεχνικό στην Βάρκιζα μου είπε πως μετά το Μάιο θα ξεκινήσουν Περιστέρι, επίσης μου είπε κάτι περί νομοθεσίας (δεν θυμάμαι λεπτομέρειες) όπου ο δήμαρχος ΔΕΝ μπορεί να τους ζητάει ο,τι θέλει..
Απλά τέλος Μαίου λήγει η σύμβαση με μια κατασκευαστική απο'τι μου'πε οποτε δεν ξέρω εαν θα υπάρξει καθυστέρηση..

----------


## george94

Το θεμα με το Περιστερι βρισκεται ακομη σε εκκρεμοτητα.

----------


## anthip09

> Το θεμα με το Περιστερι βρισκεται ακομη σε εκκρεμοτητα.


George94 καθως είσαι μέσα στα πράγματα και έχεις καλύτερη εικόνα από εμάς, πιστεύεις ότι αυτή τη φορά είναι αισιόδαξα τα πράγματα ή θα σκοντάψει στο Δήμο πάλι το όλο θέμα???

----------


## george94

> George94 καθως είσαι μέσα στα πράγματα και έχεις καλύτερη εικόνα από εμάς, πιστεύεις ότι αυτή τη φορά είναι αισιόδαξα τα πράγματα ή θα σκοντάψει στο Δήμο πάλι το όλο θέμα???


Ελπιζω για το καλυτερο.

----------


## mike_871

σημερα περασαν τα καλωδια απο το παλιο καφαο στο μερος που θα μπει το καινουριο και εφτιαχναν το καλουπι για να πεσει το μπετον για την βαση της νεας καμπινας

- - - Updated - - -




> Το θεμα με το Περιστερι βρισκεται ακομη σε εκκρεμοτητα.


Ειχες πει οτι αν δεχτει ο δημος ειναι μια καλη κινηση ωστε να συνεχισουν τα εργα για ολο το αστικο κεντρο Περιστεριου.

- - - Updated - - -




> μεγάλο χαντάκι για οπτική, δεν νομίζω ότι είναι για VDSL/KV του OTE


δεν ειναι χαντακι για να περαση οπτικη αλλα σκαψιμο στο πεζοδρομιο γιατι θα αλλαξουν θεση στην καμπινα

----------


## mike_871

σημερα σκαβανε για την οπτικη ινα, μικρο σκαψιμο γιατι υπαρχει φρεατιο αρκετα κοντα

----------


## romankonis

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον.. ξεκίνησαν από πάνω και που θα φτάσουν, στο αστικό κέντρο του ΟΤΕ κάτω στο Περιστέρι; Μάθε της λεπτομέριες αν μπορείς.

----------


## mike_871

> Πολύ ενδιαφέρον.. ξεκίνησαν από πάνω και που θα φτάσουν, στο αστικό κέντρο του ΟΤΕ κάτω στο Περιστέρι; Μάθε της λεπτομέριες αν μπορείς.


ειπα οτι υπαρχει φρεατιο κοντα δηλαδη εχουν περασει σωληνες για οπτικη ινα απο το αστικο κεντρο μεχρι εκει

----------


## romankonis

Αν έχει κάποιος ενδιαφέρον να βοηθήσει στη δημιουργία του χάρτη στο Περιστέρι, σώστε αυτό το link https://www.google.com/maps/d/embed?...0.kSvFKM7hmYPU για να παρακολουθείτε την κατασταση αναβαθμίσεις δικτυου στο Περιστερι.

- - - Updated - - -

Σε περίπτωση ανάγκης σε ανοιγμα της πρόσβασης στους χάρτες για δημιουργεία νέων δεδομένων, στηλτε μου αίτημα για πρόσβαση. Γιατί πριν που είχε ελεύθερη πρόσβαση, καπιος έκανε μαλακίες και για αυτό είχα κλήσεις ελεύθερη πρόσβαση σε αλλαγές στον χάρτη, για αυτό το λόγω μου στέλνετε αίτημα για πρόσβαση εδώ γράφοντας το δικό σας e-mail η στην σελίδα του χάρτη. Θα προσπαθούμε να κάνουμε μαζί ότι μπορούμε για την περιοχή μας.

https://www.google.com/maps/d/embed?...0.kSvFKM7hmYPU

----------


## balandis

ρε παιδες μακαρι ειμαι πολυ κοντα πηνειου.... :Smile:

----------


## dmitspan

> δεν ειναι χαντακι για να περαση οπτικη αλλα σκαψιμο στο πεζοδρομιο γιατι θα αλλαξουν θεση στην καμπινα





> ρε παιδες μακαρι ειμαι πολυ κοντα πηνειου....





> Το θεμα με το Περιστερι βρισκεται ακομη σε εκκρεμοτητα.


Απ'τα παραπάνω προκύπτει ότι έχει ακόμη δρόμο μπροστά μέχρι να δει το Περιστέρι VDSL. Ακόμα κι ΑΝ μπει καμπίνα νέου τύπου στα έργα που γίνονται στο προαναφερθέν σημείο δεν νομίζω να είναι ενεργή.

----------


## mike_871

> Απ'τα παραπάνω προκύπτει ότι έχει ακόμη δρόμο μπροστά μέχρι να δει το Περιστέρι VDSL. Ακόμα κι ΑΝ μπει καμπίνα νέου τύπου στα έργα που γίνονται στο προαναφερθέν σημείο δεν νομίζω να είναι ενεργή.


Η καμπινα θα ειναι γινει ενεργη γιατι αλλιως δεν θα την βαζανε.
Ο δημος τωρα ειναι σε συζητησεις με τον ΟΤΕ για 60 καμπινες που εχει κανει σχεδια ο ΟΤΕ, αν ολα πανε καλα με αυτες τις καμπινες θα κανουν τα σχεδια για τις υπολοιπες.

----------


## romankonis

> Η καμπινα θα ειναι γινει ενεργη γιατι αλλιως δεν θα την βαζανε.
> *Ο δημος τωρα ειναι σε συζητησεις με τον ΟΤΕ για 60 καμπινες* που εχει κανει σχεδια ο ΟΤΕ, αν ολα πανε καλα με αυτες τις καμπινες θα κανουν τα σχεδια για τις υπολοιπες.


Αν είσαι μέσα στο θέμα και κάτι ξέρεις μάθε ακόμα πιο πολύ αν γίνεται

----------


## dmitspan

> Η καμπινα θα ειναι γινει ενεργη γιατι αλλιως δεν θα την βαζανε.
> Ο δημος τωρα ειναι σε συζητησεις με τον ΟΤΕ για 60 καμπινες που εχει κανει σχεδια ο ΟΤΕ, αν ολα πανε καλα με αυτες τις καμπινες θα κανουν τα σχεδια για τις υπολοιπες.


Αφού είναι σε συζητήσεις πώς γίνεται να είναι ενεργή; Αυτό που υποθέτω εγώ είναι ότι υπήρχε κάποιο πρόβλημα με την παλιά και αντί να ξαναβάλουν την ίδια θα βάλουν νέου τύπου για να την έχουν έτοιμη για το μέλλον εώς ότου εγκριθούν τα έργα VDSL στον δήμο. Εώς τότε όμως δε νομίζω να ρευματοδοτηθεί και να λειτουργεί σαν ενεργή VDSL η καμπίνα αλλά σαν παθητική ADSL.

----------


## mike_871

> Αφού είναι σε συζητήσεις πώς γίνεται να είναι ενεργή; Αυτό που υποθέτω εγώ είναι ότι υπήρχε κάποιο πρόβλημα με την παλιά και αντί να ξαναβάλουν την ίδια θα βάλουν νέου τύπου για να την έχουν έτοιμη για το μέλλον εώς ότου εγκριθούν τα έργα VDSL στον δήμο. Εώς τότε όμως δε νομίζω να ρευματοδοτηθεί και να λειτουργεί σαν ενεργή VDSL η καμπίνα αλλά σαν παθητική ADSL.


Επειδη μιλας υποθετικα δεν εχει νοημα να τα γραφεις.Εγω μιλαω αντικειμενικα με το τι γινεται.
Και αυτο που θα γινει ειναι οτι θα λειτουργιση κανονικα η νεα καμπινα, η προηγουμενη δεν ειχε κανενα απολυτος προβλημα.

----------


## jkoukos

Όταν λες "θα λειτουργεί κανονικά" τι εννοείς; Όπως η παλιά ή με VDSL;
Ακόμη και χωρίς ρεύμα η καμπίνα δουλεύει κανονικά όπως οι παλιές. Ρεύμα χρειάζεται για να δουλέψει το DSLAM εφόσον τοποθετηθεί και ενεργοποιηθεί.
Πάντως να ενεργοποιηθεί για VDSL μόνο μία καμπίνα σε όλο το Περιστέρι, το βλέπω χλωμό, για να μην πω αδύνατον.

----------


## toxicgarbage

παρομοιου ειδους εργα εγιναν και στο μπουρναζι κν/πολεως αλλα μικρης εκτασης.

----------


## mike_871

> παρομοιου ειδους εργα εγιναν και στο μπουρναζι κν/πολεως αλλα μικρης εκτασης.


αυτο ειναι για την cyta

- - - Updated - - -




> Όταν λες "θα λειτουργεί κανονικά" τι εννοείς; Όπως η παλιά ή με VDSL;
> Ακόμη και χωρίς ρεύμα η καμπίνα δουλεύει κανονικά όπως οι παλιές. Ρεύμα χρειάζεται για να δουλέψει το DSLAM εφόσον τοποθετηθεί και ενεργοποιηθεί.
> Πάντως να ενεργοποιηθεί για VDSL μόνο μία καμπίνα σε όλο το Περιστέρι, το βλέπω χλωμό, για να μην πω αδύνατον.


θα λειτουργιση κανονικα εννοω οτι θα γινει οτι κανει ο ΟΤΕ σε ολες τις καμπινες (και ναι θα δουλευψει κανονικα το vdsl σε αυτην την καμπινα) .

----------


## cyberten

> Αν έχει κάποιος ενδιαφέρον να βοηθήσει στη δημιουργία του χάρτη στο Περιστέρι, σώστε αυτό το link https://www.google.com/maps/d/embed?...0.kSvFKM7hmYPU για να παρακολουθείτε την κατασταση αναβαθμίσεις δικτυου στο Περιστερι.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Σε περίπτωση ανάγκης σε ανοιγμα της πρόσβασης στους χάρτες για δημιουργεία νέων δεδομένων, στηλτε μου αίτημα για πρόσβαση. Γιατί πριν που είχε ελεύθερη πρόσβαση, καπιος έκανε μαλακίες και για αυτό είχα κλήσεις ελεύθερη πρόσβαση σε αλλαγές στον χάρτη, για αυτό το λόγω μου στέλνετε αίτημα για πρόσβαση εδώ γράφοντας το δικό σας e-mail η στην σελίδα του χάρτη. Θα προσπαθούμε να κάνουμε μαζί ότι μπορούμε για την περιοχή μας.
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/d/embed?...0.kSvFKM7hmYPU


Τα όρια για το Δήμο τα έβαλες μόνος σου (π.χ. γεωγραφικά) ή τα έχεις υπολογίσει με τον τρόπο του elessargr? Τέλος θα με ενδιέφερε να συμμετέχω στο πέρασμα νέων καμπινών (τις περισσότερες τις τοποθέτησα εγώ στο Περιστέρι αλλά στο χάρτη του  elessargr) δεν ξέρω όμως αν θα προλαβαίνω να το κάνω και στις δύο σελίδες (  :Embarassed:  ). Μπορούμε να δοκιμάσουμε να μου δώσεις πρόσβαση και θα κάνω ό,τι μπορώ!

----------


## romankonis

Τα όρια του δήμου τα'χω πάρει από google και στη συνέχεια τα έβαλα στον χάρτη. Τις περισσότερες καμπίνες πήρα από τον χάρτη του elessargr και τις άλλες που είναι δικες μου. Αν θες, μπορώ να σε βάλω μέσα, γράψε το δικό σου e-mail

----------


## anthip09

Ειμαι στα 300μ απο τη νεα καμπινα αλλα δυστυχως εξυπηρετουμε απο αλλη...κριμα...

----------


## mike_871

> Ειμαι στα 300μ απο τη νεα καμπινα αλλα δυστυχως εξυπηρετουμε απο αλλη...κριμα...


αν ολα πανε καλα, συντομα θα αλλαξουν ολες τις καμπινες.

----------


## 21706

Τα όρια του Δήμου δεν συμπίπτουν με τα όρια του Α/Κ.

----------


## nicolasdr

Ας ελπισουμε πως τα εργα θα εξελλισονται με γρηγορους ρυθμους γιατι για αντικατασταση ολων των καμπινων(περιπου 430) δεν ειμαι τοσο αισιοδοξος για το διαστημα αποπερατωσης.Επιπρόσθετα υπαρχει καφαο στην Δ.φωλοπουλου στο σημειο που ερχεται καθετα η Ορφεως στον χαρτη,οποτε αν θελετε το κανετε προσθηκη.

Με εκτιμηση

----------


## anthip09

Αν και εφόσον ξεκινήσουν τα έργα λογικά θα δωθεί προτεραιότητα σε δύσκολες περιοχές όπως Ανθούπολη χρυσούπόλη ν. Ζωή και λ. Αξιωματικών, απο θηβων κ πάνω δλδ.

----------


## romankonis

> Επιπρόσθετα υπαρχει καφαο στην Δ.φωλοπουλου στο σημειο που ερχεται καθετα η Ορφεως στον χαρτη,οποτε αν θελετε το κανετε προσθηκη.
> 
> Με εκτιμηση


Οκ, είναι στον χάρτη.

----------


## Dimos35

Σα να αρχίζει να αχνοφέγγει κάτι στην άκρη του τούνελ, ομολογώ ότι για πρώτη φορά νιώθω λόγο αισιόδοξος.
Πέρασα κι εγώ πριν λίγες ημέρες στα έργα της Ιωαννίνων και έχω ιδία άποψη. 

Να κάνω όμως μια πιθανώς αφελή ερώτηση; Υπάρχει περίπτωση η νέα αυτή καμπίνα να είναι ένα mini DSLAM και να συνδεθούν άμεσα με αυτό όλες οι καμπίνες που βρίσκονται στην περιοχή αυτή; Ή τεχνικά είναι πιο δύσκολο από ότι να αλλάξουν όλες οι καμπίνες;

Το λέω γιατί αν υπήρχε τέτοια περίπτωση θα έβλεπα το noise margin  attn  μου από 49 που είναι τώρα τουλάχιστον 20-25, δηλαδή θα είχα ικανοποιητικό internet και όχι απαράδεκτο που έχω (όταν έχω).

----------


## mike_871

> Σα να αρχίζει να αχνοφέγγει κάτι στην άκρη του τούνελ, ομολογώ ότι για πρώτη φορά νιώθω λόγο αισιόδοξος.
> Πέρασα κι εγώ πριν λίγες ημέρες στα έργα της Ιωαννίνων και έχω ιδία άποψη. 
> 
> Να κάνω όμως μια πιθανώς αφελή ερώτηση; Υπάρχει περίπτωση η νέα αυτή καμπίνα να είναι ένα mini DSLAM και να συνδεθούν άμεσα με αυτό όλες οι καμπίνες που βρίσκονται στην περιοχή αυτή; Ή τεχνικά είναι πιο δύσκολο από ότι να αλλάξουν όλες οι καμπίνες;
> 
> Το λέω γιατί αν υπήρχε τέτοια περίπτωση θα έβλεπα το noise margin μου από 49 που είναι τώρα τουλάχιστον 20-25, δηλαδή θα είχα ικανοποιητικό internet και όχι απαράδεκτο που έχω (όταν έχω).


Θα πρεπει να τραβηξουν καλωδια απο αυτην την καμπινα σε ολες τις αλλες εκει γυρο.
Αφου σκαβουν που σκαβουν καλυτερα περνανε οπτικη ινα και αλλαζουν ολες τις καμπινες και για αναβαθμιση στο μελλον FTTB-FTTH

----------


## romankonis

Πριν λιγο πέρασα από εκεί και είδα ότι ετοιμάζεται βάση για την καμπίνα, και οπτική θα έρθει από κάτω για την ακρίβια από την διασταυρωση Ενίου και Αμύντορος και οπτική ίνα δεν περνάει πάντα εκεί που σκάβουν, αλλά και από της παλιές διαδρομές που έχουν κάνει για τα καλωδεια που ενώνουν τα φρεάτια του ΟΤΕ. Όπου δεν υπάρχει κατάλληλο φρεάτιο η δεν έχει καλή διαδρομή, σκάβουν το δρόμο για να βάλουν την οπτική ίνα.

----------


## mike_871

Συντομα αρχιζουν οι εργασιες για vdsl απο καμπινα στο Περιστερι

----------


## man with no name

Για πες λεπτομέρειες μην είσαι λακωνικός  :Smile:

----------


## mike_871

> Για πες λεπτομέρειες μην είσαι λακωνικός


Την Τριτη θα ξερω περισσοτερα.
Πρεπει να αλλαξω και το avatar τωρα  :Razz:

----------


## Dimos35

> Συντομα αρχιζουν οι εργασιες για vdsl απο καμπινα στο Περιστερι


 Αυτά είναι νέα  :Clap:  :Worthy:  αλλά καλά τα λέει ο από πάνω, δώσε info στον κατατρεγμένο λαό του Περιστερίου  :Laughing:

----------


## man with no name

Άντε μπας και δούμε άσπρη μέρα και μεις οι ταλαιπωρημένοι περιστεριώτες!!!

----------


## romankonis

Έλα, πες μας)))) κάτι που ξέρεις καλά))

----------


## Dodolo

Παίδες, πρέπει να το γιορτάσουμε αυτό!!!

----------


## Dark life

Εγω ο άμοιρος που μένω Σκουφά κ' Αρχιπελάγους θα δώ στον ήλιο μοίρα ή όχι?

----------


## mike_871

> Εγω ο άμοιρος που μένω Σκουφά κ' Αρχιπελάγους θα δώ στον ήλιο μοίρα ή όχι?


Πετρουπολη ενοεις?

----------


## Dark life

Πετρούπολη ακριβώς.

----------


## mike_871

> Πετρούπολη ακριβώς.


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...BB%CE%B7/page5

----------


## man with no name

mike_871 ακόμα να αλλάξεις το avatar;  :Razz:

----------


## maxtak

> mike_871 ακόμα να αλλάξεις το avatar;


..θα το αλλάξει όταν μπει μπροστά το VDSL στο Περιστέρι...  :Wink:

----------


## mike_871

> ..θα το αλλάξει όταν μπει μπροστά το VDSL στο Περιστέρι...


ακριβως οταν αρχισουν τα εργα θα το αλλαξω

----------


## balandis

περιστερι ολε οε οε οε!! :ROFL:

----------


## maxtak

> ακριβως οταν αρχισουν τα εργα θα το αλλαξω


..χεχε μα όπως έχεις πει πιο πάνω... τα έργα ξεκίνησαν...  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Razz:

----------


## anthip09

Αν εξαιρέσουμε το παραπάνω σημείο όμως που αυτά γίνονται, σκάψιμο πουθενά άλλου... :Thinking:

----------


## mike_871

> Αν εξαιρέσουμε το παραπάνω σημείο όμως που αυτά γίνονται, σκάψιμο πουθενά άλλου...


Ειπα συντομα....

----------


## Dimos35

Μπήκε και η καμπίνα, μεγάλη συγκίνηση αδέρφια  :Laughing:

----------


## romankonis

Επιτέλους! Πρώτη καμπίνα στην περιοχή μας)))) Για να δούμε τι θα έχουμε)))

----------


## Dodolo

Παίδες, ζούμε ιστορικές στιγμές!

----------


## balandis

τρεια στενα αριστερα μενω το θεμα ειναι ποτε????? :Smile: υπομονη επιτελους παοδες μπραβο στο φιλο για τη φωτογραφια!1

----------


## mike_871

> Μπήκε και η καμπίνα, μεγάλη συγκίνηση αδέρφια 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 153059


ναι και απ'οτι φενεται ειναι κεντρικη καμπινα δηλαδη θα μειραζει οπτικη σε αλλες διφυλες vdsl καμπινες

----------


## iakoboss7

μονο εγω φοβαμαι οτι εκει που την βαζουν θα πεσει κανα αμαξι πανω της και αντε γεια vdsl?

----------


## mike_871

> μονο εγω φοβαμαι οτι εκει που την βαζουν θα πεσει κανα αμαξι πανω της και αντε γεια vdsl?


την προστατευουν οι καδοι  :Razz: .
δεν τρεχουν εκει γιατι ερχονται απο στοπ

----------


## jimmyl

VDSL στο Περιστερι το 2015 , στη 3η μεγαλυτερη πολη της Ελλαδας!!!!!! , Οι καταδικασμενοι της Δυτικης Αττικης (Θριασιο Πεδιο) ποτε θα δουμε φως;

----------


## anthip09

Η 1η....άντε με το καλό κ σύντομα κ οι υπόλοιπες..

----------


## jkoukos

> VDSL στο Περιστερι το 2015 , στη 3η μεγαλυτερη πολη της Ελλαδας!!!!!! , Οι καταδικασμενοι της Δυτικης Αττικης (Θριασιο Πεδιο) ποτε θα δουμε φως;


Εδώ δεν έχει και δεν προβλέπεται σύντομα, για την 1η μεγαλύτερη πόλη της χώρας!!!

----------


## anthip09

Σύμφωνοι, αλλα εκει υπάρχουν διάφοροι λόγοι όπως έχει πει κ ο φίλος george94 σε αλλα πόστ.. Στο περιστερι όμως?

----------


## ThReSh

> Στο περιστερι όμως?


Περιστέρι δημαρχάρα...

----------


## mike_871

Σημερα μεταφερουν τις γραμμες απο το παλιο στο καινουριο καφαο

----------


## Agent_

Μου κάνει εντύπωση που το ξεκινήσανε από τόσο ψηλά... Ελπίζω να δούμε ανάπτυξη σύντομα. Εγώ είμαι κάτω κοντά στην Λεωφ Αθηνών κάτω από Θηβών και παίρνω γραμμή από ΟΤΕ Αιγάλεω με πανάθλιες ταχύτητες ενώ είμαι σχεδόν 1300 μ από τον ΟΤΕ Περιστεριού... Δεν είμαι πολύ αισιόδοξος γενικά.

----------


## 21706

Τα έργα που γίνονται είναι στην περιοχή του Α/Κ Περιστερίου, όχι του Α/Κ Αιγάλεω.

----------


## t_p

Όσοι παραμείνουν σε ADSL και μένουν κοντά στην νέα καμπίνα, θα δουν βελτίωση στις ταχύτητες του ADSL ή θα πρέπει να πάνε σε vdsl για να ξεπεράσουμε την μεγαλειώδη ταχύτητα των 3Mbps;

----------


## jkoukos

Δεν θ' αλλάξει κάτι στις ADSL συνδέσεις, όπως ισχύει και στο σύνολο σχεδόν των περιοχών που έχει γίνει η αναβάθμιση των καμπίνων.
Σε κάποιες ελάχιστες περιπτώσεις, σε συνδρομητές του ΟΤΕ (και μόνον) παρέχεται ADSL από την καμπίνα αλλά μέσω VDSL εξοπλισμού.
Το αν θα εφαρμοσθεί και στο Περιστέρι μόνο ο ΟΤΕ το γνωρίζει.

----------


## romankonis

> Όσοι παραμείνουν σε ADSL και μένουν κοντά στην νέα καμπίνα, θα δουν βελτίωση στις ταχύτητες του ADSL ή θα πρέπει να πάνε σε vdsl για να ξεπεράσουμε την μεγαλειώδη ταχύτητα των 3Mbps;


Αν το σπιτι σου ανήκει σε αυτή την καμπίνα, τότε θα έχεις κανονικά έως 24, μην ακούς κανέναν, κάνε υπομονή.

----------


## jkoukos

Δηλαδή θες να πεις ότι αυτόματα όλοι οι πελάτες ADSL του ΟΤΕ θα έχουν σύνδεση από την καμπίνα;
Δηλαδή θες να πεις ότι οι πελάτες των άλλων παρόχων (τουλάχιστον HOL και Wind) θα μπορούν να έχουν ADSL από καμπίνα;
Τπ παραπάνω ισχύει σε όλα τα αστικά κέντρα που έχει γίνει αναβάθμιση των υπαίθριων καμπίνων για να ισχύσει και στο Περιστέρι;
Μήπως γνωρίζεις σε πόσα αστικά κέντρα ισχύει αυτό;

----------


## romankonis

Μη βιάζεσαι, κάνε υπομονή και μόλις θα έχει αλλάξει καμπίνα θα δούμε αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## jkoukos

Σε ρώτησε ένας πελάτης της HOL τι ισχύει στην περίπτωση αυτή. Και απάντησες κατηγορηματικά ότι θα έχει κέρδος.
Και όταν σε ρωτάω αν όντως ισχύει, λες θα το δούμε στην πορεία. Αυτό δεν έχει γίνει πουθενά μέχρι σήμερα, σε όλη την χώρα.

----------


## romankonis

> Σε ρώτησε ένας πελάτης της HOL τι ισχύει στην περίπτωση αυτή. Και απάντησες κατηγορηματικά ότι θα έχει κέρδος.
> Και όταν σε ρωτάω αν όντως ισχύει, λες θα το δούμε στην πορεία. Αυτό δεν έχει γίνει πουθενά μέχρι σήμερα, σε όλη την χώρα.


Κάνεις λάθος, γτ στον φίλο μου οποιος μένει δίπλα από σταθμό Άλιμος, έχει γίνει για αυτό που μιλάμε. Είναι πελάτης της Forthnet.

----------


## jkoukos

Η Forthnet δεν δίνει πουθενά σύνδεση VDSL από καμπίνα και μου λες ότι υπάρχει ένας πελάτης της που έχει σύνδεση ADSL από καμπίνα του ΟΤΕ;

----------


## balandis

δεν ξερω.μακρι απλα απο σημερα παει πιο σφαιρα το σερφαρισμα...απλα πεταει και με ανοιχτο τορρεντ..ειμαι το πολυ 300 μετρα απο την καμπινα.εμενα δε με νοιαζει τα 30-50 τουλαχιστον 10 δεν το εχω δει ποτε μου....

----------


## romankonis

Ρε άνθρωπε, με κουράζεις, δε λέω ότι από καμπίνα, η forthnet δίνει μόνο από το αστικό κέντρο το ξέρουν όλοι, μην ζαλίζεις, είπα ότι αλαξαν καμπίνα και έχει γίνει αρκετή βελτίωση ταχύτητας κατά τα 5 mbps. Όσοι ανήκουν στον OTE, HOL & WIND θα έχουν περισσότερη βελτίωση ταχύτητας στο Περιστερι απο την νεα καμπινα. Σιγα σιγα σε ολη την περιοχη θα αλλάξουν τις καμπίνες.

----------


## balandis

αντε να δουμε και την επομενη :Smile:

----------


## 21706

> δεν ξερω.μακρι απλα απο σημερα παει πιο σφαιρα το σερφαρισμα...απλα πεταει και με ανοιχτο τορρεντ..ειμαι το πολυ 300 μετρα απο την καμπινα.εμενα δε με νοιαζει τα 30-50 τουλαχιστον 10 δεν το εχω δει ποτε μου....


Με εξασθένηση 43,5 dB δύσκολα θα δεις το 10 σε ADSL.

----------


## jkoukos

Έγραψες προηγούμενα επ' ακριβώς ότι "_θα έχεις κανονικά έως 24_", που τώρα το άλλαξες σε +5Mbps.
Σε όλες τις περιοχές που έγιναν αναβαθμίσεις, σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις όντως υπήρχε κάποια σχετική βελτίωση. Όχι όμως στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις, ενώ έχουν παρατηρηθεί και μερικές με χαμηλότερο συγχρονισμό.
Συνήθως η βελτίωση οφείλεται στα νέα υλικά και τις συνδέσεις, ιδιαίτερα όταν μιλάμε για προβληματικές ενώσεις από οξείδωση και κακές συνδέσεις στις παλιές οριολωρίδες της καμπίνας.
Η μεγαλύτερη βελτίωση όμως παρατηρείται όταν ενεργοποιηθεί η καμπίνα και παρέχεται υπηρεσία μέσω αυτής. Τότε όντως θα μειωθεί το crosstalk αλλά μην περιμένετε σε αποστάσεις 3+ χιλιομέτρων να δείτε δραματική αύξηση της ταχύτητας.
Το χάλκινο καλώδιο από το αστικό κέντρο μέχρι την καμπίνα και από αυτή μέχρι το σπίτι μας, εξακολουθεί να είναι το ίδιο, με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται. Το μεγάλο κέρδος το έχουν όσοι παίρνουν υπηρεσία από την καμπίνα και όχι από το αστικό κέντρο.

----------


## mike_871

μπορει με vdsl router να πιανουμε 24mbps σε καινουρια καμπινα

----------


## jkoukos

> μπορει με vdsl router να πιανουμε 24mbps σε καινουρια καμπινα


Αυτό έγραψα παραπάνω. Αλλά δεν γνωρίζουμε αν θα ισχύσει και στο Περιστέρι, όπως δεν ισχύει σε όλες τις περιοχές που έγινε η αναβάθμιση. Μακάρι να γίνει.

----------


## dareios

Καλησπέρα, να ρωτήσω κ εγώ με τη σειρά μου. Εγώ παίρνω απ'το καφάο που βρίσκεται Αρτοξίνου & Αξαρίου στην Ανθούπολη. Χώρος για την καινούρια καμπίνα δεν υπάρχει. Γίνεται να μεταφερθεί και να πάει ένα τετράγωνο μακρία ή την πατήσαμε εμείς; Αν είναι να τους πω να την βάλουν στην αυλή μου..

----------


## romankonis

> Καλησπέρα, να ρωτήσω κ εγώ με τη σειρά μου. Εγώ παίρνω απ'το καφάο που βρίσκεται Αρτοξίνου & Αξαρίου στην Ανθούπολη. Χώρος για την καινούρια καμπίνα δεν υπάρχει. Γίνεται να μεταφερθεί και να πάει ένα τετράγωνο μακρία ή την πατήσαμε εμείς; Αν είναι να τους πω να την βάλουν στην αυλή μου..


Θα βρουν χώρο, και αν θα έχεις υπηρήσιες από την νέα καμπίνα, δεν θα έχεις απολιες, 50/5 σίγουρα θα έχεις αν πας σε hol, ote, wind απο την forthnet. Τώρα που είσαι στη Forthent έχεις από το Αστικό Κέντρο.

----------


## cadworx

Στη δικιά μου περίπτωση που αλλάχτηκε καμπίνα, η καινούρια μάλλον δε χωρούσε στην προηγούμενη θέση και γι'αυτό έσκαψαν και την μετέφεραν στην απέναντι πλευρά του δρόμου.
Αν τους πείσεις όμως να τη βάλουν στην αυλή σου....  :Respekt:

----------


## MpiSkoTaKi

> Ρε άνθρωπε, με κουράζεις, δε λέω ότι από καμπίνα, η forthnet δίνει μόνο από το αστικό κέντρο το ξέρουν όλοι, μην ζαλίζεις, είπα ότι αλαξαν καμπίνα και έχει γίνει αρκετή βελτίωση ταχύτητας κατά τα 5 mbps. Όσοι ανήκουν στον OTE, HOL & WIND θα έχουν περισσότερη βελτίωση ταχύτητας στο Περιστερι απο την νεα καμπινα. Σιγα σιγα σε ολη την περιοχη θα αλλάξουν τις καμπίνες.


Με τα τωρινά δεδομένα οι ADSL συνδέσεις δεν θα δοθούν από τις νέες καμπίνες αλλά από το αστικό κέντρο απευθείας. 

Οποτε το attenuation σου αν είναι 34 θα παραμείνει 34 ή θα κατεβει 1-2 νούμερα γιατί γίνεται αλλαγή σε όλο το υλικό στην καμπίνα.

Για τον ΟΤΕ θα είναι μεγάλη επένδυση να φέρει και ADSL εξοπλισμό στις νέες καμπίνες. Οπότε δεν ξέρω αν μπορεί να το κάνει τώρα και σίγουρα αν το κάνει θα αναγκάσει τους υπόλοιπους providers να νοικιάζουν τα μηχανήματα τους και όχι να έχουν δικά τους όπως γίνεται τώρα στο DSLAM.

Ο φίλος σου λόγο αλλαγής καλωδιώσεων (στην καμπίνα εννοώ) και υλικού μπορεί να αλλάξε το noise margin οπότε  είχε βελτίωση.

Αλλα όπως λέει ο φίλος jkoukos μέχρι στιγμής σε καμία καμπίνα δεν προσφέρεται ADSL ούτε έχει βοηθήσει σημαντικά τους χρήστες να δουν διαφορά.

----------


## dmitspan

Πω ρε γκαντεμιά, αυτή η νέα καμπίνα είναι 10 στενά πιο πάνω απ΄το γραφείο που τόσα χρόνια υποφέρουμε με τα 2 mbps!
Για να βάζουν VDSL εκεί σημαίνει ότι θα προχωρήσουν τα έργα σε όλο το Περιστέρι, διαφορετικά είναι τεράστια αδικία για όλους τους υπόλοιπους να μείνουν ξεκρέμαστοι και από μεριά ΟΤΕ και από τον δήμο.

----------


## mike_871

Ο δημαρχος ειπε σημερα στο δημοτικο συμβουλιο οτι θα γινει το vdsl στο Περιστερι αλλα δεν ειπε ποτε...αυριο θα ξερω περισοτερα γιατι σημερα δεν προλαβα.

----------


## romankonis

> Ο δημαρχος ειπε σημερα στο δημοτικο συμβουλιο οτι θα γινει το vdsl στο Περιστερι αλλα δεν ειπε ποτε...αυριο θα ξερω περισοτερα γιατι σημερα δεν προλαβα.


Καλα τα νεα σου ))

----------


## jkoukos

> Για τον ΟΤΕ θα είναι μεγάλη επένδυση να φέρει και ADSL εξοπλισμό στις νέες καμπίνες. Οπότε δεν ξέρω αν μπορεί να το κάνει τώρα και σίγουρα αν το κάνει θα αναγκάσει τους υπόλοιπους providers να νοικιάζουν τα μηχανήματα τους και όχι να έχουν δικά τους όπως γίνεται τώρα στο DSLAM.


Ο εξοπλισμός που μπαίνει στις καμπίνες είναι και για τις 2 υπηρεσίες (ADSL & VDSL). Αλλού είναι το πρόβλημα και μέχρι σήμερα δεν παρέχεται ADSL από αυτόν.

----------


## slalom

Παρεχει κανονικα adsl στο χωριο μου απο τριφυλλη καινουρια καμπινα. Μεσω του ΟΤΕ και η Forthnet και οποιος αλλος δινει

----------


## 21706

> Παρεχει κανονικα adsl στο χωριο μου απο τριφυλλη καινουρια καμπινα. Μεσω του ΟΤΕ και η Forthnet και οποιος αλλος δινει


Δηλαδή όσοι έχουν ADSL πιάνουν τα 24 Mbps;

----------


## mike_871

Τον Ιουνιο θα αρχισουν τα εργα αν ολα πανε καλα.(μπορει και ftth)
Το θεμα με τον δημο ειναι οτι θελει να γινει καλη δουλεια στα πεζοδρομια και τους δρομους οπου θα γινουν τα εργα.

----------


## 21706

Από τη στιγμή που θα δώσει το ΟΚ ο δήμος στον ΟΤΕ
θα χρειαστούν 3 μήνες για να γίνει η μελέτη.
Αυτό το ΟΚ λοιπόν αναμένεται. Δες και το #224.

----------


## romankonis

> Τον Ιουνιο θα αρχισουν τα εργα αν ολα πανε καλα.(μπορει και ftth)
> Το θεμα με τον δημο ειναι οτι θελει να γινει καλη δουλεια στα πεζοδρομια και τους δρομους οπου θα γινουν τα εργα.


Τι εννοείς όταν λες μπορεί και ftth; Μπορεί να γίνει το ίδιο δίκτυο όπως έχει κάνει η forthnet στην Νέα Ζμύρνη;

----------


## 21706

Το ftth είναι όνειρο θερινής νύχτας. (Και 
ακόμα δεν πλάκωσε το καλοκαίρι).

----------


## anthip09

Δε το βλέπω πριν το 2016.... :Thumb down:

----------


## mike_871

> Από τη στιγμή που θα δώσει το ΟΚ ο δήμος στον ΟΤΕ
> θα χρειαστούν 3 μήνες για να γίνει η μελέτη.
> Αυτό το ΟΚ λοιπόν αναμένεται. Δες και το #224.


εγω μιλαω με αυτους που θα δοσουν το ΟΚ αρα ειμαι λιγο πιο μπροστα απο αυτους που θα το λαβουν

----------


## 21706

Εντάξει, να δούμε πότε θα το λάβουν...

----------


## slalom

> Δηλαδή όσοι έχουν ADSL πιάνουν τα 24 Mbps;


Ο νονος μου στα 500-700m πιανει 17mbps με forthnet-nova

----------


## 21706

> Ο νονος μου στα 500-700m πιανει 17mbps με forthnet-nova


Στα 500 μέτρα από το κέντρο είναι φυσιολογικό
να πιάνει 17 Mbps και είναι άσχετο με την καμπίνα.
Υπάρχει κανένας σε απόσταση 2 χλμ από το κέντρο
που να πιάνει 17 Mbps;

----------


## 4sonork

Να ρωτήσω κάτι αφού η cyta & η fortnet δεν δίνουν VDCL από καμπίνα  η hol και η wind δεν ξέρω άμα δίνουν ποιος ο λογως να βάλει καμπίνες ο οτε αφού η περισσότεροι είμαστε σε εναλακτικους παροχους κατά συνέπεια να μην μπορούμε να οφελειθουμε από αυτήν την αλλαγή μιας και δε δίνουν ούτε ADCL από καμπίνα η μόνη λύση είναι να πάμε όλοι στο ΟΤΕ μπας και δούμε καμιά ταχύτητα της προκοπής???

----------


## Core2Extreme

Από την στιγμή που ο πραγματικά μεγάλος επενδυτής σε σπρώξιμο χρήματος σε εξοπλισμό και υποδομές είναι ο ΟΤΕ, καλά κάνει ότι κάνει.

Αν δεν απατώμαι αν ήθελε η Φ,Χ,Ψ εταιρία να βάλει remote DSLAMs ή να αναπτύξει δικά της μικροδίκτυα ( όπως κάνουνε π.χ. οι εταιρίες στην Ρουμανία ) σύμφωνα με την ισχύουσα νομοθεσία μπορούσε, αλλά δεν ξοδεύει καμμιά τους δραχμή.

----------


## mike_871

> Να ρωτήσω κάτι αφού η cyta & η fortnet δεν δίνουν VDCL από καμπίνα  η hol και η wind δεν ξέρω άμα δίνουν ποιος ο λογως να βάλει καμπίνες ο οτε αφού η περισσότεροι είμαστε σε εναλακτικους παροχους κατά συνέπεια να μην μπορούμε να οφελειθουμε από αυτήν την αλλαγή μιας και δε δίνουν ούτε ADCL από καμπίνα η μόνη λύση είναι να πάμε όλοι στο ΟΤΕ μπας και δούμε καμιά ταχύτητα της προκοπής???


Η cyta & η fortnet δεν δινουν vdsl απο καμπινες του ΟΤΕ για δικους τους λογους, η hol και η wind δινουν και πληρωνουν τον ΟΤΕ.
Οσο για τις ταχυτητες απο καμπινα ειναι οι ιδιες σε οποιον παροχο δινει απο αυτες, μετα εξαρτατε η συνδεση του καθε παροχου με το εξωτερικο.

----------


## slalom

> Στα 500 μέτρα από το κέντρο είναι φυσιολογικό
> να πιάνει 17 Mbps και είναι άσχετο με την καμπίνα.
> Υπάρχει κανένας σε απόσταση 2 χλμ από το κέντρο
> που να πιάνει 17 Mbps;


Αυτο σου λεω, η καμπινα ειναι το νεο κεντρο
Εκει που επιανε παλια 3-5 τωρα εχει 17

Δεν εχω ρωτησει αλλους και δε μπορω να σου απαντησω

----------


## mike_871

> Αυτο σου λεω, η καμπινα ειναι το νεο κεντρο
> Εκει που επιανε παλια 3-5 τωρα εχει 17
> 
> Δεν εχω ρωτησει αλλους και δε μπορω να σου απαντησω


μηπως βαλανε minidslam?

----------


## 21706

> Αυτο σου λεω, η καμπινα ειναι το νεο κεντρο
> Εκει που επιανε παλια 3-5 τωρα εχει 17
> 
> Δεν εχω ρωτησει αλλους και δε μπορω να σου απαντησω


Στα 500 μέτρα έπιανε 3-5; Κάποια βλάβη είχε η γραμμή του και την διορθώσανε.

----------


## mike_871

> Στα 500 μέτρα έπιανε 3-5; Κάποια βλάβη είχε η γραμμή του και την διορθώσανε.


Παλια επιανε 3-5 και οταν βαλανε καινουρια καμπινα πιανει 17

----------


## 21706

Όταν έβαλαν καινούρια καμπίνα μάλλον διόρθωσαν και τη γραμμή.
Έτσι συνέχισε να παίρνει από το Α/Κ με την κανονικά ταχύτητα
για απόσταση 500 μ.

----------


## mike_871

αφου δεν εχει αποσταση 500 μετρα απο το κεντρο αλλα απο την καμπινα

----------


## 21706

> αφου δεν εχει αποσταση 500 μετρα απο το κεντρο αλλα απο την καμπινα


Δεν είπε κάτι τέτοιο. Ας μας το διευκρινίσει.

----------


## slalom

> Στα 500 μέτρα έπιανε 3-5; Κάποια βλάβη είχε η γραμμή του και την διορθώσανε.


Δεν ηταν 500, ηταν 2 χωρια πιο περα το κεντρο (και ειναι).
Απλα μπηκε τωρα καμπινα με οπτικη και παιρνει απο εκει

Διαβαστε με τη σειρα ολα τα μηνυματα να καταλαβετε

----------


## 21706

Εντάξει, τώρα είσαι σαφής.
Δεν γίνεται να διαβάζουμε όλο το νήμα
για να καταλάβουμε ένα μήνυμα.

----------


## slalom

Δυο σελιδες πριν ξεκινησε, αλλα καποιοι διαβαζουν αποσπασματικα

----------


## romankonis

Καμπίνα μπήκε με τον αριθμό 591. Σε λειτουργία θα είναι μετά το πάσχα.

----------


## balandis

καλημερα!!!!!!!θα εξυπηρετει ολη την περιοχη και προς τα εμενα προς αγειο βασιλειο,??

----------


## 21706

> καλημερα!!!!!!!θα εξυπηρετει ολη την περιοχη και προς τα εμενα προς αγειο βασιλειο,??


Μια καμπίνα με αριθμό ΧΧΧ εξυπηρετεί τα σπίτια
που ο κατανεμητής τους έχει τον ίδιο αριθμό ΧΧΧ.
Ο δικός σου κατανεμητής τι αριθμό έχει;

----------


## balandis

ωχ δεν εχω ιδεα φιλε...παντως σε λιγο καιρο θα παρω να τους ρωτησω  μετα τις γιορτες..!!

----------


## 21706

> ωχ δεν εχω ιδεα φιλε...παντως σε λιγο καιρο θα παρω να τους ρωτησω  μετα τις γιορτες..!!


Δεν είναι εύκολο να τον δεις; Συνήθως είναι στο ισόγειο.

----------


## balandis

α.....καταλαβα το κουτι ενοεις το πιασα :ROFL: θα το ελενξω.....αλλα ειμαι γυρω στα 200-300 μετρα απο αυτη την καινουργια καμπινα.... :Thinking:

----------


## dmitspan

Τελικά τι έγινε; Εγκρίθηκαν τα έργα ή ήταν πρωταπριλιάτικο αστείο; :P

----------


## mike_871

Δεν γινεται να το καθυστερισουν αλο..λογικα Ιουνιο αρχιζουν τα εργα και αρχες 2016 εχουμε διαθεσιμοτητα vdsl

----------


## man with no name

Επειδή έχω μπερδευτεί λιγάκι,όταν με το καλό αποκτήσουμε vdsl εάν θελήσεις να παραμείνεις σε adsl θα επωφεληθείς σε θέμα ταχύτητας συγχρονισμού ή θα πρέπει να πας αναγκαστικά σε vdsl;

----------


## mike_871

Το εχω ξαναγραψει οτι με vdsl router θα εχεις το μεγιστο adsl 24/1 (δεν ειναι σιγουρο ομως)

----------


## slalom

> Επειδή έχω μπερδευτεί λιγάκι,όταν με το καλό αποκτήσουμε vdsl εάν θελήσεις να παραμείνεις σε adsl θα επωφεληθείς σε θέμα ταχύτητας συγχρονισμού ή θα πρέπει να πας αναγκαστικά σε vdsl;


Θα πρεπει να παρεις vdsl

----------


## 21706

> Δεν γινεται να το καθυστερισουν αλο..λογικα Ιουνιο αρχιζουν τα εργα και αρχες 2016 εχουμε διαθεσιμοτητα vdsl


Έστειλε το ΟΚ ο δήμος στον ΟΤΕ;

----------


## mike_871

> Έστειλε το ΟΚ ο δήμος στον ΟΤΕ;


Βλεπουν τα σχεδια για τις καμπινες.
Δεν ειναι δυνατον να μπει μια καμπινα..Θα αναβαθμιστουν ολες οι καμπινες.

----------


## romankonis

> Βλεπουν τα σχεδια για τις καμπινες.
> Δεν ειναι δυνατον να μπει μια καμπινα..Θα αναβαθμιστουν ολες οι καμπινες.


Μπορείς να βγάλεις μια φωτοτυπια η ένα φωτο των σχεδίων για να δούμε και εμείς αν είναι δυνατόν)))

----------


## ThReSh

> Το εχω ξαναγραψει οτι με vdsl router θα εχεις το μεγιστο adsl 24/1 (δεν ειναι σιγουρο ομως)


με vdsl router θα έχεις μέγιστο adsl 24/1 σε adsl πακέτο?

----------


## jkoukos

Είναι το κόλπο που εφαρμόζει ο ΟΤΕ σε κάποιες προβληματικές περιοχές, βαφτίζοντας το κρέας ψάρι.
Παρέχει VDSL από την καμπίνα αλλά με ταχύτητα και τιμή ADSL, ώστε να ξεπερνά τις αντιδράσεις από τους άλλους παρόχους και την ΕΕΤΤ, αποφεύγοντας προβλήματα παρεμβολών στις συνδέσεις τους.

----------


## mike_871

> με vdsl router θα έχεις μέγιστο adsl 24/1 σε adsl πακέτο?


Αυτο ακριβως

----------


## slalom

Πρεπει να συνδεθεις στην καμπινα και μονο υπο προυποθεσεις μπορει να γινει αυτο

----------


## ThReSh

> Αυτο ακριβως


πρώτη φορά ακούω κάτι τέτοιο...

----------


## jkoukos

Εφαρμόζεται σε ελάχιστες προβληματικές περιοχές. Προφανώς δεν είναι κοινή πρακτική, καθώς θα υπονόμευε το 30άρι πακέτο.

----------


## ThReSh

εφαρμόζεται με vdsl/adsl κι όχι σκέτο adsl router?

----------


## PEPES

> εφαρμόζεται με vdsl/adsl κι όχι σκέτο adsl router?


Εφαρμόζεται μονο με vdsl ρουτερ απ οτι εχω ακουσει.

----------


## mike_871

> εφαρμόζεται με vdsl/adsl κι όχι σκέτο adsl router?


Με vdsl ρουτερ γιατι η ΕΕΤΤ δεν επιτρεπει adsl απο καφαο

----------


## romankonis

Ξεφύγαμε από το θέμα, έχουμε νέα;

----------


## ThReSh

> Με vdsl ρουτερ γιατι η ΕΕΤΤ δεν επιτρεπει adsl απο καφαο


άρα ουσιαστικά παίζεις σε VDSL αλλά με κόφτη στα 24? damn...




> Ξεφύγαμε από το θέμα, έχουμε νέα;


σαν τι νέα μέσα στο ΣΚ/μη εργάσιμη για ΔΥ?  :Razz:

----------


## Core2Extreme

> Με vdsl ρουτερ γιατι η ΕΕΤΤ δεν επιτρεπει adsl απο καφαο


Και τα RemoteDSLAM ( Mini DSLAM ) τι είναι ? δεν είναι adsl από καφάο ?

----------


## jkoukos

Αυτά λειτουργούν παλαιόθεν σε συγκεκριμένες περιπτώσεις και δεν συνδέονται μέχρι σήμερα οι άλλοι πάροχοι, παρά μόνο συνδρομητές του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## mike_871

> Και τα RemoteDSLAM ( Mini DSLAM ) τι είναι ? δεν είναι adsl από καφάο ?


Αλλη αδεια εχουν τα Mini DSLAM αλλη αδεια εχει το NGA

----------


## rikos

Αναρωτιέμαι, υπάρχει κανείς στο Περιστέρι με VDSL τώρα από Α/Κ; Δεν έχω δει κανέναν να γράφει εδώ...

----------


## mike_871

> Αναρωτιέμαι, υπάρχει κανείς στο Περιστέρι με VDSL τώρα από Α/Κ; Δεν έχω δει κανέναν να γράφει εδώ...


Αυτοι που εχουν vdsl δεν εχουν θεμα αρα δεν τους απασχολει "αυτοι περασανε το ποταμι οποτε ασε τους αλους να πνιγουν".

----------


## aligatoras

> Αυτοι που εχουν vdsl δεν εχουν θεμα αρα δεν τους απασχολει "αυτοι περασανε το ποταμι οποτε ασε τους αλους να πνιγουν".


Πάντα έτσι γίνεται στην Ελλάδα. Ή σε κάνουν και βαριέσαι και δεν ασχολείσαι άλλο. 
Έχεις κάποιο νεότερο από το δημοτικό συμβούλιο ;

----------


## sjm

Χρόνια πολλά Χριστός Ανέστη, 
Εγώ μένω κοντά στο ΙΚΑ Περιστερίου επί της Βασ. Αλεξάνδρου αλλά προς τα κάτω εννοώ προς το γήπεδο. Είμαι στην Forthnet , κάνω λοιπόν το τεστ για διαθεσιμότητα vdsl στην οδό μου και βλέπω ότι δεν είναι διαθέσιμο. Ξέρει κανείς αν πρόκειται να γίνει κάτι και να υπάρξει διαθεσιμότητα στο εγγύς μέλλον ;. Είμαι πολλά χρόνια στον εν λόγω πάροχο αλλά δεν βλέπω φως. Στην wind που τσέκαρα υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα και λέω να την κάνω για εκεί εκτός αν προκύψει κάτι με την forthnet μια και δεν πάω πολύ την wind. Σε άλλη περιπτωση τι να κάνω "ανάγκας και οι Θεοί πείθονται".

----------


## balandis

το snr απο 1.6 πηγε στο 7 δεν ξερω αν ειναι προσωρινο αλλα για να δουμε μηπως εγεινε κανα θαυμα..... :Thinking: >μακαρι....... :Smile: αν μεινει εκει με βλεπω 2μβς παραπανω ...... :Wink:

----------


## nicolasdr

Καλησπερα και χρονια πολλα με υγεια και χαρα. Παρατηρω οτι ενω υπηρχε κινητικοτητα μεχρι και πριν απο το πασχα τωρα πλεον δεν υπαρχει. Σταματησαν τα εργα? Συνεχιζουν με αργους ρυθμους? Καποιος ειχε αναφερει οτι θα ενεργοποιηθει η καμπινα/νες μετα το πασχα.

Με εκτιμηση

----------


## romankonis

> Καλησπερα και χρονια πολλα με υγεια και χαρα. Παρατηρω οτι ενω υπηρχε κινητικοτητα μεχρι και πριν απο το πασχα τωρα πλεον δεν υπαρχει. Σταματησαν τα εργα? Συνεχιζουν με αργους ρυθμους? Καποιος ειχε αναφερει οτι θα ενεργοποιηθει η καμπινα/νες μετα το πασχα.
> 
> Με εκτιμηση


Ακομα περιμενουμε.

----------


## sjm

Υπάρχει κανένας που να έχει VDSL από FORTHNET και να μένει κάτω από την ΒΑΣ.ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΥ προς το γήπεδο Ατρομήτου ;

----------


## anthip09

Έχει κολλησει το θέμα??? Κανά νεότερο???

----------


## romankonis

Τώρα ήρθε ο τεχνικός από τον ΟΤΕ και τον ρώτησα για VDSL στο Περιστερι, και είπε ότι ο Δήμαρχος ****** δεν τους αφήνει να σκάβουν τους δρόμους για να περάσουν της οπτικές ίνες.

----------


## man with no name

Φαίνεται δεν είναι στην μοίρα μας γραφτό να δούμε άσπρη μέρα...τι να πω ξενέρωσα τώρα.

----------


## balandis

αστα να πανε φιλε εχουμε μεινει στο πατο ....

----------


## jimmyl

οταν ο καθε δημαρχος θεωρει το δημο βιλαετι και τσιφλικι του αυτα συμβαινουν , αστεια ανθρωπακια σε ενα αστειο κρατος

----------


## mike_871

Ο δημος ζηταει υπογραφες και σφραγιδες στα σχεδια που εχει λαβει απο τον ΟΤΕ.
Επισεις υπαρχει ενα θεμα εκει που τα πεζοδρομια ειναι στενα.

----------


## george94

> Ο δημος ζηταει υπογραφες και σφραγιδες στα σχεδια που εχει λαβει απο τον ΟΤΕ.
> Επισεις υπαρχει ενα θεμα εκει που τα πεζοδρομια ειναι στενα.


Γιατι ο Δημος Περιστεριου ζηταει διαφορετικα απο οτι ζητησε ο δημος Ψυχικου, Κηφισιας, Βουλιαγμενης, Γλυφαδας, Βουλας, Ηλιουπολης, Νεας Σμυρνης, Παλαιου Φαληρου, Καλαμακιου κλπ; 
Οποιος δεν θελει να ζυμωσει σαραντα μερες κοσκινιζει.

----------


## mike_871

> Γιατι ο Δημος Περιστεριου ζηταει διαφορετικα απο οτι ζητησε ο δημος Ψυχικου, Κηφισιας, Βουλιαγμενης, Γλυφαδας, Βουλας, Ηλιουπολης, Νεας Σμυρνης, Παλαιου Φαληρου, Καλαμακιου κλπ; 
> Οποιος δεν θελει να ζυμωσει σαραντα μερες κοσκινιζει.


Ευλογο το ερωτημα.
Ο καθε δημος φενεται οτι εχει αλλους νομος και αρχες.
Παντως ο ΟΤΕ γιατι δεν βαζει υπογραφες στα σχεδια που κανει?Δεν το βρισκω τρελη απαιτηση απο τον δημο.

----------


## george94

> Ευλογο το ερωτημα.
> Ο καθε δημος φενεται οτι εχει αλλους νομος και αρχες.
> Παντως ο ΟΤΕ γιατι δεν βαζει υπογραφες στα σχεδια που κανει?Δεν το βρισκω τρελη απαιτηση απο τον δημο.


Σε διαβεβαιωνω οτι ολα τα σχεδια των μελετων του ΟΤΕ εχουν υπογραφες. Καποιες μαλιστα μου ειναι ιδιαιτερα οικειες

----------


## ThReSh

> Ο καθε δημος φενεται οτι εχει αλλους νομος και αρχες.


sarcasm?  :Razz:

----------


## aligatoras

> Ευλογο το ερωτημα.
> Ο καθε δημος φενεται οτι εχει αλλους νομος και αρχες.
> Παντως ο ΟΤΕ γιατι δεν βαζει υπογραφες στα σχεδια που κανει?Δεν το βρισκω τρελη απαιτηση απο τον δημο.


Πραγματικά πάντως και εμένα αυτό που γράφεις μου φαίνεται τρελό. η κάθε ιδιωτική επιχείρηση (όπως είναι πλέον ο ΟΤΕ) δεν καταθέτει σχέδια χωρίς να είναι σφραγισμένα. Επιπλέον δυστυχώς για τον κατά την προσωπική μου άποψη παρανομεί καθώς υπάρχει συγκεκριμένο νομικό πλαίσιο από την ΕΕΤΤ που ορίζει τι γίνεται σ αυτές τις περιπτώσεις. Απλά ο δήμαρχος (για τον οποίο κατά τα άλλα μόνο καλά λόγια μπορώ να πω) ασκεί πιέσεις για να λάβει το κάτι παραπάνω με βάση την εμπορική δύναμη (πληθυσμός ανά τετραγωνικό χιλιόμετρο). Από εκεί και πέρα το ερώτημα είναι πόσο έχει δικαίωμα να το τραβήξει (ηθικά, καθώς νομικά είπαμε παρανομεί ήδη) κάτι το οποίο σε ορισμένους ή πολλούς μπορεί να είναι απαραίτητο. 

Εγώ θα σας φέρω το εξής παράδειγμα. Έστω λοιπόν ότι είμαστε 50 χρονιά πριν. Όπου δεν υπήρχε αποχετευτικό στο Βυζάντιο (συγνώμη Περιστέρι ήθελα να πω) θα σας άρεσε ο δήμαρχος μας (γιατί όλοι τον έχουμε ψηφίσει) να καθυστερεί την ΕΥΔΑΠ στο έργο της γιατί της ζητούσε παραπάνω από τα προβλεπόμενα ; Μάλλον όχι και τότε φυσικά οι διαμαρτυρίες θα ήταν πολύ πιο έντονες και θα ασκούταν πίεση προς τον ίδιο να ολοκληρώσει τη διαπραγμάτευση. 

Ελπίζω να ολοκληρώσει σύντομα τη διαπραγμάτευση εξασφαλίζοντας επιπλέον παροχές για τους δημότες και να ολοκληρωθεί το έργο.

Για παράδειγμα θα μπορούσε να ζητήσει τα ακόλουθα:

1. Hot Spot σε κεντρικά σημεία του δήμου με την χορηγία του ΟΤΕ.
2. Έκπτωση σε internet και κινητή τηλεφωνία για τις υπηρεσίες του δήμου.
3. VDSL σε όποιο σχολείο ή δημοτική υπηρεσία υπάρχει διαθέσιμο (τώρα και μελλοντικά).
4. Εξασφάλιση ότι ο δήμος θα είναι από τους πρώτους όπου θα εφαρμοστούν μελλοντικά πιλοτικά προγράμματα.
άλλου είδους υπηρεσίες (μηχανογράφησης, διαδικασιών, υποστηρικτών online) στα οποία ο δήμος είναι 10 χρόνια πίσω αν όχι εξ ολοκλήρου από τον ΟΤΕ αλλά με χορηγία του ή με παροχή τεχνογνωσίας. 

Αυτά είναι μερικά από αυτά που σκέφτομαι και είναι συνήθη πρακτική να εφαρμόζονται.

----------


## george94

Συνεχιζω να μην καταλαβαινω γιατι ο ΟΤΕ νσ δωσει στον Δημο Περιστεριου κατι παραπανω απο πχ τον Δημο Γλυφαδας, οπου τα εμπορικα δεδομενα απο αποψη πιθανων εσοδων απο τη νεα υπηρεσια ειναι πολυ καλυτερα; Αντιθετα ο δημος Περιστεριου θα επρεπε να ζηταει απο τον ΟΤΕ να προχωρησει χωρις ορους οπως εκαναν οι δημαρχοι Κομοτηνης, Αλεξανδρουπολης και Ξανθης με αποτελεσμα η Θρακη σημερα να βρισκεται τηλεπικοινωνιακα 50 χρονια μπροστα απο ολες τις αλλες επαρχιακες πολεις καθως και απο πολλους δημους Αττικης και Θεσσαλονικης.

----------


## Agent_

Πιθανότατα να επισπευσθεί το έργο αν αρχίσουμε online καμπάνια κραξίματος κατά του Πάχα...

----------


## aligatoras

Ο λόγος είναι καθαρά και μόνο εμπορικός. Μιλάμε για τον 5 μεγαλύτερο δήμο στην Ελλάδα σε πληθυσμό. Προφανώς και δεν είναι υποχρεωμένος να δώσει τίποτα αυτό το είπαμε. Αλλά επίσης είναι προφανή ότι αυτή τη στιγμή διαπραγματεύονται. ο δήμος ασκεί πίεση να λάβει κάτι που δεν δικαιούτο αλλά αφού μπορεί το τραβάει και ο ΟΤΕ που θέλει γιατί χάνει εμπορικά προσπαθεί να κάνει κάποια χατίρια χωρίς να μπει πολύ μέσα το έργο. όσο δύσκολο και να μας φαίνεται είναι απλοί αριθμοί.

----------


## slalom

> *Ελπίζω να ολοκληρώσει σύντομα τη διαπραγμάτευση εξασφαλίζοντας επιπλέον παροχές για τους δημότες και να ολοκληρωθεί το έργο.*
> Για παράδειγμα θα μπορούσε να ζητήσει τα ακόλουθα:
> 
> 1. Hot Spot σε κεντρικά σημεία του δήμου με την χορηγία του ΟΤΕ.
> 2. Έκπτωση σε internet και κινητή τηλεφωνία για τις υπηρεσίες του δήμου.
> 3. VDSL σε όποιο σχολείο ή δημοτική υπηρεσία υπάρχει διαθέσιμο (τώρα και μελλοντικά).
> 4. Εξασφάλιση ότι ο δήμος θα είναι από τους πρώτους όπου θα εφαρμοστούν μελλοντικά πιλοτικά προγράμματα.
> άλλου είδους υπηρεσίες (μηχανογράφησης, διαδικασιών, υποστηρικτών online) στα οποία ο δήμος είναι 10 χρόνια πίσω αν όχι εξ ολοκλήρου από τον ΟΤΕ αλλά με χορηγία του ή με παροχή τεχνογνωσίας. 
> 
> Αυτά είναι μερικά από αυτά που σκέφτομαι και είναι συνήθη πρακτική να εφαρμόζονται.


Πολλες ειδησεις βλεπεις.

1-4 γιατι να τα δωσει ο ΟΤΕ? Εχει καποια υποχρεωση σε καποιο Δημο?

Μ'αυτα που ζηταει ο Δημαρχος σας, και τελευταιοι να μεινετε, δε βλεπω να σκαβει κανενας

----------


## aligatoras

Να το ξεκαθαρίσω γιατί προφανώς δεν είναι ξεκάθαρο. Δεν είμαι υπερ. του δημάρχου *με τη συγκεκριμένη κίνηση* κατά είμαι και μάλιστα το έχω γράψει πολλές φορές. 

Απλά γράφω τι πιστεύω ότι γίνεται αυτή τη στιγμή. Ο ΟΤΕ έχει κάθε δικαίωμα να σκάψει σύμφωνα με τη νομοθεσία και την ΕΕΤΤ αν είναι απόλυτα νόμιμος. Για να τον πιέζει ο δήμος (ο οποίος παρανομεί) κάτι άλλο συμβαίνει. Στις εποχές που ζούμε κανείς δεν θέλει να χάνει χρήματα.

----------


## sdikr

> Ο λόγος είναι καθαρά και μόνο εμπορικός. Μιλάμε για τον 5 μεγαλύτερο δήμο στην Ελλάδα σε πληθυσμό. Προφανώς και δεν είναι υποχρεωμένος να δώσει τίποτα αυτό το είπαμε. Αλλά επίσης είναι προφανή ότι αυτή τη στιγμή διαπραγματεύονται. ο δήμος ασκεί πίεση να λάβει κάτι που δεν δικαιούτο αλλά αφού μπορεί το τραβάει και ο ΟΤΕ που θέλει γιατί χάνει εμπορικά προσπαθεί να κάνει κάποια χατίρια χωρίς να μπει πολύ μέσα το έργο. όσο δύσκολο και να μας φαίνεται είναι απλοί αριθμοί.


Και στον ΟΤΕ αριθμοί είναι και σου λέει Περιστέρι όχι
 :Wink:

----------


## mike_871

> Να το ξεκαθαρίσω γιατί προφανώς δεν είναι ξεκάθαρο. Δεν είμαι υπερ. του δημάρχου *με τη συγκεκριμένη κίνηση* κατά είμαι και μάλιστα το έχω γράψει πολλές φορές. 
> 
> Απλά γράφω τι πιστεύω ότι γίνεται αυτή τη στιγμή. Ο ΟΤΕ έχει κάθε δικαίωμα να σκάψει σύμφωνα με τη νομοθεσία και την ΕΕΤΤ αν είναι απόλυτα νόμιμος. Για να τον πιέζει ο δήμος (ο οποίος παρανομεί) κάτι άλλο συμβαίνει. Στις εποχές που ζούμε κανείς δεν θέλει να χάνει χρήματα.


O δημος μπορει να πει μεγαλυτερο χαντακι και καλη αποκατασταση πεζοδρομιου και δρομου, δηλαδη μεγαλυτερα εξοδα για αυτον που θελει να σκαψει οποτε ο δημος μπορει εμμεσα να αποτρεψει τα εργα.

----------


## aligatoras

> O δημος μπορει να πει μεγαλυτερο χαντακι και καλη αποκατασταση πεζοδρομιου και δρομου, δηλαδη μεγαλυτερα εξοδα για αυτον που θελει να σκαψει οποτε ο δημος μπορει εμμεσα να αποτρεψει τα εργα.


Mike να με συγχωρέσεις αλλά παρανομεί το είπαμε. Διάβασε τι προβλέπει η νομοθεσία και η ΕΕΤΤ.

----------


## anthip09

Το θέμα ειναι ότι δεν τον γράφει στα παπάκια του ο ΟΤΕ και να προχωρήσει το έργο ως προβλέπεται...διότι με παχα δήμαρχο βδσλ ξεχάστε το

----------


## george94

Ο mike εχει δικιο. Η ΚΥΑ θετει το πλαισιο, εχει ομως δημιουργικη ασαφεια ως προς το ειδος και τον τροπο αποκαταστασης της μικροταφρου, δινοντας τη δυνατοτητα στις τεχνικες υπηρεσιες των δημων να ζητουν ο,τι αυτες κρινουν απαραιτητο αυξανοντας με τον τροπο αυτο σημαντικα το κοστος κατασκευης. Σε ενα εργο αναβαθμισης δικτυου το χωματουργικο κοστος ειναι απο μονο του ιδιαιτερα σημαντικο και δεν μπορει να αυξανεται αναλογα με τις απαιτησεις καθε δημου. Ο ΟΤΕ προσφερει ενα συγκεκριμενο τροπο αποκαταστασης, που για τους περισσοτερους δημους γινεται αποδεκτο - υπαρχει ηδη αξιολογο δειγμα γραφης. Δεν κατανοω γιατι οτι ειναι αποδεκτο απο τους περισσοτερους δεν γινεται δεκτο και απο τους υπολοιπους.

----------


## GORDI13

<<Δεν κατανοω γιατι οτι ειναι αποδεκτο απο τους περισσοτερους δεν γινεται δεκτο και απο τους υπολοιπους.>>
 Από τα χειροτέρα επιχειρήματα, δηλαδή αν το κάνουν οι πολλοί ας το κάνουν όλοι!
Μια ερώτηση  αν ξέρεις. Ο ΟΤΕ έχει δικά του συνέργια για το έργο ή τα αναθέτει σε ιδιωτικά συνέργεια?

----------


## george94

> <<Δεν κατανοω γιατι οτι ειναι αποδεκτο απο τους περισσοτερους δεν γινεται δεκτο και απο τους υπολοιπους.>>
>  Από τα χειροτέρα επιχειρήματα, δηλαδή αν το κάνουν οι πολλοί ας το κάνουν όλοι!
> Μια ερώτηση  αν ξέρεις. Ο ΟΤΕ έχει δικά του συνέργια για το έργο ή τα αναθέτει σε ιδιωτικά συνέργεια?


Οι γενικευσεις δεν βοηθουν. Η εμπειρια δειχνει οτι τα διεθνη προτυπα καθοριζονται απο το τι ειναι αποδεκτο για τους περισσοτερους. Στην συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση η ευθυνη ειναι της πολιτειας και εκεινων που συνεταξαν την ΚΥΑ αφηνοντας σημεια που δεν διευκρινιζονται επαρκως. Ο ΟΤΕ υλοποιει το εργο σε συνεργασια με την Κοινοπραξια JP AVAX-ΑΚΤΩΡ, η οποια εχει αναλαβει την κατασκευη.

----------


## GORDI13

O δήμος εχει ζητήσει απο τον ΟΤΕ εγγυησεις οτι θα αποκαταστησει τυχον κακοτεχνιες κατα τη διαρκεια του εργου. Ο λογος ειναι επειδη διαφορετικα θα επωμιστει το κοστος για τις διορθωσεις των δρομων.Ο ΟΤΕ απαντησε οτι δεν μπορει να δωσει αυτες τις εγγυησεις καθως το εργο εκτελειται απο ιδιωτικα συνεργεια και οχι απο τον ιδιο.(με καθε επιφυλαξη η απαντηση καθως ετσι μου την μετεφεραν).Η αισθηση παντως ειναι οτι θα βρεθει λυση και το εργο θα προχωρησει.

----------


## george94

> O δήμος εχει ζητήσει απο τον ΟΤΕ εγγυησεις οτι θα αποκαταστησει τυχον κακοτεχνιες κατα τη διαρκεια του εργου. Ο λογος ειναι επειδη διαφορετικα θα επωμιστει το κοστος για τις διορθωσεις των δρομων.Ο ΟΤΕ απαντησε οτι δεν μπορει να δωσει αυτες τις εγγυησεις καθως το εργο εκτελειται απο ιδιωτικα συνεργεια και οχι απο τον ιδιο.(με καθε επιφυλαξη η απαντηση καθως ετσι μου την μετεφεραν).Η αισθηση παντως ειναι οτι θα βρεθει λυση και το εργο θα προχωρησει.


Σε καθε εργο που γινεται ο ΟΤΕ καταθετει στο δημο εγγυητικη επιταγη για χρηση σε περιπτωση μη ικανοποιητικης αποκστασης. Επισης ο ΟΤΕ δεν κατασκευαζει κανενα εργο με δικα του συνεργεια αλλα χρησιμοποιει υπεργολαβους. Για ολα τα εν λογω εργα η κατασκευη γινεται απο την κοινοπραξια JP Avax και Ακτωρ, τις δυο μεγαλυτερες ελληνικες κατασκευαστικες εταιριες. Η επιλογη αυτη εχει υψηλοτερο κοστος για τον ΟΤΕ - το εργο υλοποιειται με ιδια κεφαλαια - εξασφαλιζει ομως υψηλοτερη ποιοτητα κατασκευης, που ειναι εμφανης και στα εργα που εχουν ηδη υλοποιηθει. Αρα τιποτε απο αυτα που σου ειπαν δεν στεκουν. Οποιος δεν θελει να μαγειρεψει σαραντα μερες κοσκινιζει. Ο χρονος που κυλαει ειναι σε βαρος των δημοτων γιατι η υπομονη του ΟΤΕ εξαντλειται.

----------


## jimmyl

για να ξεκινησει το εργο σε εναν δημο πρεπει να να κανει  καποια αιτηση ο ΟΤΕ και να εγκριθει απο το δημοτικο συμβουλιο ;

----------


## mike_871

> Σε καθε εργο που γινεται ο ΟΤΕ καταθετει στο δημο εγγυητικη επιταγη για χρηση σε περιπτωση μη ικανοποιητικης αποκστασης. Επισης ο ΟΤΕ δεν κατασκευαζει κανενα εργο με δικα του συνεργεια αλλα χρησιμοποιει υπεργολαβους. Για ολα τα εν λογω εργα η κατασκευη γινεται απο την κοινοπραξια JP Avax και Ακτωρ, τις δυο μεγαλυτερες ελληνικες κατασκευαστικες εταιριες. Η επιλογη αυτη εχει υψηλοτερο κοστος για τον ΟΤΕ - το εργο υλοποιειται με ιδια κεφαλαια - εξασφαλιζει ομως υψηλοτερη ποιοτητα κατασκευης, που ειναι εμφανης και στα εργα που εχουν ηδη υλοποιηθει. Αρα τιποτε απο αυτα που σου ειπαν δεν στεκουν. Οποιος δεν θελει να μαγειρεψει σαραντα μερες κοσκινιζει. Ο χρονος που κυλαει ειναι σε βαρος των δημοτων γιατι η υπομονη του ΟΤΕ εξαντλειται.


Απο τον δημο μου ειπαν οτι λειπουν καποια χαρτια, το εχει πει στον ΟΤΕ και δεν εχει απαντηση.

----------


## george94

Τι ναναι τα χαρτια που ζηταει ο Δημος και δεν του δινει ο ΟΤΕ; Να υποθεσω οτι βρηκαν τις υπογραφες στα σχεδια;

----------


## mike_871

> Τι ναναι τα χαρτια που ζηταει ο Δημος και δεν του δινει ο ΟΤΕ; Να υποθεσω οτι βρηκαν τις υπογραφες στα σχεδια;


καποιες καμπινες θελουν ξανα μελετη γιατι τα πεζοδρομια ειναι στενα, αδειες απο φυσικο αεριο, αρχαιολογικα.

----------


## george94

Ευχαριστα νεα για Περιστερι.

----------


## Dimos35

Εμένα πάντως η υπομονή μου και η καλή μου διάθεση ετελείωσαν.

Η δήμος φαίνεται ότι δεν δίνει την πρέπουσα σημασία και μάλλον δεν έχει κατανοήσει τη σπουδαιότητα του έργου.

Στη γειτονιά μου κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι έρχεται και κάπoιος τεχνικός από Hol, Forthnet, OTE, ότι έχει ο καθένας τελος πάντων και προσπαθεί να εξηγήσει στον κάθε ένα που δεν ξέρει (και καλά κάνει) τις έννοιες , Attenuation, παλαιωμένος χαλκός, θόρυβος κλπ. Θα τους εξηγήσω λοιπόν (στους γείτονες) ποιος κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι υπεύθυνος για το χάλι των γραμμών μας και να μην αναζητούν ευθύνες στους παρόχους.

ΥΓ. Και σιγά δηλαδή την ποιότητα των δρόμων που έχουμε και φοβόμαστε ότι δεν θα ξαναγίνουν όπως ήταν.

Edit: Ταυτόχρονα γράφαμε με τον George. Πες φίλε μου τίποτα παραπάνω .... :Clap:

----------


## george94

Ζητηθηκε απο τον ΟΤΕ να ερθει να παραλαβει την αδεια.

----------


## mike_871

> Ζητηθηκε απο τον ΟΤΕ να ερθει να παραλαβει την αδεια.


Κατι εκανα και εγω  :Smile: 

- - - Updated - - -

Το θεμα τωρα ειναι ποτε θα κανει την μελετη και τα σχεδια ο ΟΤΕ για τις υπολοιπες καμπινες.

----------


## george94

Φετος η μελετη, ολοκληρωση το 2016.

----------


## man with no name

> Φετος η μελετη, ολοκληρωση το 2016.


Eίναι σίγουρο αυτό;

----------


## george94

Η πρωτη φαση, για την οποια ο ΟΤΕ πηρε αδεια, φετος. Το υπολοιπο η μελετη φετος και αν δοθει αδεια ολοκληρωση υλοποιησης το 2016.

----------


## ThReSh

κάτι είναι κι αυτό...

----------


## mike_871

μιλαμε για περιπου 50 καμπινες στην πρωτη φαση Χρυσουπολη και Αγ.Βασιλειο

----------


## maxtak

..κι όπως έχουμε πει πάμπολλες φορές... " η ημιμάθια είναι χειρότερη από την αμάθεια" και γίνεται και επικίνδυνη όταν ο ημιμαθής επηρεάζει "κόσμο"
 :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## Dimos35

> μιλαμε για περιπου 50 καμπινες στην πρωτη φαση Χρυσουπολη και Αγ.Βασιλειο


 :Rock guitar:  Αυτά είναι. Λογικά μέσα σε αυτές είναι και η δική μου.

----------


## balandis

και μενα τζαμι!!!!!

----------


## anthip09

Κάποιο νεότερο??

----------


## balandis

τελευταια κανα δυο πρωινα δεν ειχα internet και τηλεφωνο λετε να παιζει καμμια αναβαθμιση???ειχε και ο απο πανω με αλλη εταιρεια το ιδιο θεμα.....

----------


## greg.chalk

Καλημέρα, μένω στο λόφο Αξιωματικών και λίγο πιο κάτω από το στενό μου έχουν κορδέλα και χαρτί που λέει ότι θα γίνουν εκσκαφές για εργασίες του ΟΤΕ.

Μήπως γνωρίζετε αν είναι για καμπίνα VDSL; Ρωτάω γιατί είχε αναφερθεί ότι οι πρώτες καμπίνες δεν θα είναι στον λόφο Αξιωματικών. Παραθέτω φωτογραφίες μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς.

edit: Δεν μπορώ να ανεβάσω φωτογραφίες προς το παρόν, θα ανεβάσω το μεσημέρι.

----------


## gegeor

> Καλημέρα, μένω στο λόφο Αξιωματικών και λίγο πιο κάτω από το στενό μου έχουν κορδέλα και χαρτί που λέει ότι θα γίνουν εκσκαφές για εργασίες του ΟΤΕ.
> 
> Μήπως γνωρίζετε αν είναι για καμπίνα VDSL; Ρωτάω γιατί είχε αναφερθεί ότι οι πρώτες καμπίνες δεν θα είναι στον λόφο Αξιωματικών. Παραθέτω φωτογραφίες μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς.
> 
> edit: Δεν μπορώ να ανεβάσω φωτογραφίες προς το παρόν, θα ανεβάσω το μεσημέρι.


Καλημέρα  γείτονα  και   εγω μένω  Κατσαντωνη κοντα  στα  σχολεια  ..Σε ποιο σημείο  ειδες  αυτες  τις εργασιες?

----------


## greg.chalk

Πιερίας και Πρεβέζης γωνία είναι η τρύπα. Θα ανεβάσω foto μόλις μπορέσω.

----------


## gegeor

θα  κανω κ εγω μια βολτα  απο το  σημειο να  δω αν κ βλεπω  οτι  ειναι εσωτερικα σε στενο, λογικα  κ χωρις να  ειμαι σιγουρος  εαν προκειται για καμπινα vdsl δεν  θα  επρεπε να  ειναι  επι της Κενεντυ?
τι να  πω  μακαρι  ......μπας κ δουμε  μια  ασπρη μερα κ εδω πανω

----------


## greg.chalk

Και εγώ αυτό σκέφτηκα. Βέβαια στα 10 μέτρα περίπου είναι και η παλιά καμπίνα, οπότε ίσως να την βάλουν εκεί, επειδή εκεί είναι και η παλιά. 
Ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω, απλώς υποθέσεις κάνω. Ίσως και να μην έχει σχέση με VDSL.

----------


## mike_871

ανεβασε εικονες να δουμε αν ειναι για vdsl ή καποια βλαβη (το πιο πιθανο δηλαδη).Γιατι η αδεια δεν εχει βγει ακομα....απ'οσο ξερω

----------


## greg.chalk



----------


## mike_871

λογικα ειναι για καινουρια καμπινα!!!!!αν αυριο σκαψουν ολη την διαδρομη απο την καμπινα μεχρι την τρυπα ειναι για να μεταφερουν τις γραμμες στην καινουρια καμπινα

----------


## greg.chalk

Μακάρι. Μήπως θέλεις να βγάλω φωτογραφία μέσα στην τρύπα;

----------


## mike_871

> Μακάρι. Μήπως θέλεις να βγάλω φωτογραφία μέσα στην τρύπα;


οχι για να εχουν βαλει κορδελες παει να πει οτι θα σκαψουν ολη την διαδρομη.
Και εκει που ειναι το σκαψιμο θα μπει η καινουρια καμπινα

----------


## Agent_

Μάλλον μεταφορά καμπίνας είναι. αν ήταν VDSL θα είχανε περάσει και την ίνα πριν σκάψουν.

----------


## mike_871

> Μάλλον μεταφορά καμπίνας είναι. αν ήταν VDSL θα είχανε περάσει και την ίνα πριν σκάψουν.


την ινα την περνανε αργοτερα, πρωτα στηνουν την καμπινα

----------


## gegeor

> την ινα την περνανε αργοτερα, πρωτα στηνουν την καμπινα


Mε προβληματιζει  το μερος  που έχουν σκαψει,  εννοω  εκει απο οσο μπορω να  δω   ειναι  προσοψη  μαγαζιου  η  κατι   τετοιο...υπαρχει  περιπτωση  να  βαλουν καμπινα  ετσι  ξερα  μπροστα σε  προσοψη  ?


Ετσι  βλεπω  στην φωτο  κ δεν εχω περασει  ακομα  απο το σημειο να  δω

----------


## mike_871

το πεζοδρομιο δεν ανηκει στο μαγαζι, νομιζω θα εχει ενα κενο αναμεσα στην τζαμαρια και την καμπινα για να περνανε οι ανθρωποι

----------


## Chakra

Εγώ πάντως στον Αγιο Αντώνη πιάνω 50/5.....τρελές ταχύτητες !

----------


## Dodolo

Θα πρέπει να είσαι δίπλα στο Α/Κ. Τυχεράκια!!!

----------


## romankonis

> Εγώ πάντως στον Αγιο Αντώνη πιάνω 50/5.....τρελές ταχύτητες !


Γύρω στα 300 μέτρα βρίσκεσε από το ΟΤΕ και δεν είναι περίεργο.

----------


## sjm

> Γύρω στα 300 μέτρα βρίσκεσε από το ΟΤΕ και δεν είναι περίεργο.


τι να του πεις τωρα του τυπου οτι επιασε jackpot και λιγο ειναι.

----------


## greg.chalk

Ρώτησα και μου είπαν ότι θα γίνει μεταφορά καμπίνας. Δεν ξέρουν πότε θα γίνει VDSL. Κρίμα γιατί πραγματικά είχα χαρεί πάρα πολύ αυτές τις μέρες. Ήμουν συνέχεια με ένα χαμόγελο μόνο και μόνο με την σκέψη για VDSL! Χαχα!

----------


## rikos

Κι εγώ στον Αγ. Αντώνη χαίρομαι την 30άρα μου!!!

----------


## man with no name

Σήμερα που πήγα στον ΟΤΕ να πληρώσω τον λογαριασμό ρώτησα μια υπάλληλο τι γίνεται με το vdsl και μου είπε ότι κάποιες περιοχές είναι στο σχέδιο να μπεί οπτική ίνα,προς λύπη μου η Νέα Ζωή δεν είναι στα αρχικά σχέδια.

----------


## mi_ka1981

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Θα ήθελα αν είναι εύκολο τη γνώμη σας για το παρακάτω θέμα. Είμαι 1 χρόνο στο Περιστέρι-Νέα Ζωή, τέρμα Αγίου Βασιλείου κοντά στην Αγία Τριάδα. Είχα για 2 χρόνια Forthnet και αποφάσισα να πάω στον ΟΤΕ λόγω κυρίως του sports pack που προσφέρει. Όταν έμενα στο Ίλιον, είτε με ΟΤΕnet που είχα παλαιότερα είτε με Forthnet, κλείδωνα γύρω στα 10 mbps και ήμουν ικανοποιημένος. Όταν πήγα στο Περιστέρι (δεν είχα ιδέα για το πρόβλημα) όταν μετέφερα τη γραμμή κλπ και ήρθε τεχνικός από Forthnet για το ίντερνετ και το "πιάτο", με ενημέρωσε αφού έκανε έλεγχο πως εδώ που είμαι αν πιάνω 5 mbps να καλώ και τους γείτονες σε πάρτι!!! Όντως 1 χρόνο που είμαι εδώ, πιάνω γύρω στα 3-4 και σπάνια αγγίζω τα 5! Έκανα λοιπόν την αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ όπως προανέφερα και την Τετάρτη έγινε η αλλαγή. Χθες λοιπόν, ετοιμαζόμουν να πάω στα ΕΛΤΑ να πάρω το ρούτερ που μου είχαν στείλει από τον ΟΤΕ. Το απόγευμα με επισκέφτηκε ένας νεαρός από τη wind (όντως είναι από εκεί). Εγώ, παρόλο που είμαι πολύ δύσπιστος απέναντι στη συγκεκριμένη εταιρία (όσο αφορά τα κινητά έχω σύνδεση COSMOTE από το 1999) με το που μου είπε ότι υπάρχει μια προσφορά για ίντερνετ με οπτικές ίνες που προσφάτως πέρασαν στην περιοχή στο δικό τους δίκτυο έκατσα να τον ακούσω. Μου είπε επίσης πως δε θα πιάνω φυσικά ούτε 24 mbps αλλά θα ανέβει σίγουρα 4-5 mbps η ταχύτητα που έχω τώρα. Η προσφορά αφορούσε τις πρώτες 15 οικογένειες στην περιοχή εδώ. Αφού κάτσαμε και μιλήσαμε αρκετή ώρα, με έπεισε και είπα να το δοκιμάσω αφού σκέφτηκα πόσο χειρότερα να γίνει και επίσης ήξερα ότι με τον DSLAM τόσο μακριά δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να υπάρξει βελτίωση στο άμεσο μέλλον. Επίσης, είχε μια καλή προσφορά για τα κινητά, οπότε έκανα τελικά το πακέτο για 3play ουσιαστικά ξέροντας βέβαια ότι η wind δεν έχει και το καλύτερο σήμα, αλλά πλέον πιστεύω ότι με όλους τους παρόχους  θα έχουμε θέματα, όπως έχω και εγώ και με την COSMOTE που το σήμα "καμπάνα" είναι μεγάλη μούφα! Το θέμα είναι ότι μπαίνοντας στο forum προσπάθησα να το ψάξω για παρόμοιες περιπτώσεις και έπεσα στη συζήτησή σας. 

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν ισχύει όντως αυτό που γράφουν κάποιοι για απατεωνιά όσο αφορά τις οπτικές ίνες δηλ. το ότι στο σπίτι έρχεται η γραμμή με χαλκό οπότε δεν υπάρχει ουσιαστική διαφορά και αν ισχύει αυτό και για το δίκτυο της wind. Επίσης τι μου προτείνετε να κάνω για το θέμα ιντερνετ. Να πάω στη wind ή να περιμένω μέχρι το 2016 για το VDSL του ΟΤΕ, αν και στο τελευταίο μήνυμα γράφει κάποιος πως δεν είναι στα αρχικά σχέδια η περιοχή εδώ.
Υ.Γ. Σκέφτομαι να πάω και στη COSMOTE όσο αφορά τα κινητά και να τους πω πως έχω αυτή την προσφορά από wind και είμαι 16 χρόνια συνδρομητής σας. Μπορείτε να την φθάσετε? Αν όχι bye bye...
Ζητώ συγνώμη για το τεράστιο κείμενο, ήθελα απλά να σας κατατοπίσω γιατί θέλω να αποφύγω δυσάρεστες εξελίξεις!

----------


## mike_871

Μπαρουφες ειναι αυτα που λεει η wind για δικο τις δικτυο και οτι θα εχεις καλυτερες ταχυτητες, ολοι απο το κεντρο θα σου δοσουν απο τις γραμμες χαλκου του ΟΤΕ.
Σιγουρα αν παρεις τηλεφωνο τον ΟΤΕ θα σου δοσουν καλυτερη προσφορα.
Αν δεν μπουν καινουριες καμπινες τιποτα δεν θα αλλαξει

----------


## spulse

Ναι η wind έχει δικό της δίκτυο οπτικών ινών μέχρι τον πελάτη, δορυφόρους και ένα μικρό πλανήτη σε διπλανό ηλιακό σύστημα. Εκεί έχουν και τα κεντρικά τους λόγο καλύτερου φορολογικού συστήματος. Να δώ πότε θα δημιουργήσουν ένα αυστηρότερο πλαίσιο για τις εταιρίες τηλεπωλήσεων...

----------


## mi_ka1981

Σας ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Δηλαδή μου προτείνετε να το ακυρώσω και να μείνω στον ΟΤΕ μέχρι να μπουν όποτε μπουν οι καινούριες καμπίνες? Άρα δεν ισχύει ότι έστω και έτσι με τις οπτικές ίνες της wind στο δικό της δίκτυο δε θα ανέβει η ταχύτητα? Επειδή μου είπε πως έχουν περάσει στο δικό τους δίκτυο δηλ. στα γύρω τετράγωνα της περιοχής. Το δικό μας κέντρο του ΟΤΕ είναι κοντά στον Άγιο Αντώνη από όσο ξέρω, καμία σχέση με εδώ.Ψέματα μου είπε δηλαδή?

----------


## jkoukos

Προφανώς δεν κατάλαβες ότι η Wind δεν έχει οπτικές ίνες μέσω των οποίων συνδέονται οι οικιακές γραμμές.
Όλοι μα όλοι, συνδεόμαστε στο (όποιο) αστικό κέντρο, μέσω κάποιας καμπίνας, χρησιμοποιώντας το χάλκινο δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ.
Όλοι οι πάροχοι έχουν τον εξοπλισμό τους στο ίδιο αστικό κέντρο. Οπότε τίποτα δεν αλλάζει σε όποιον κι αν πας.
Μόνο αν γίνει αναβάθμιση των υπαίθριων καμπίνων του ΟΤΕ στην περιοχή σου, θα δεις άσπρη μέρα με το VDSL.
Μέχρι τότε, αυτά που σου ανέφεραν είναι απλά μπαρούφες για να σε κάνουν πελάτη τους.

----------


## george94

Η wind έχει μόνο τον αέρα που δείχνει στις διαφημίσεις της. Μου είχε έρθει και μένα ένας καλοντυμένος χαμογελαστός νεαρός, χτύπαγε όλα τα κουδούνια της πολυκατοικία και μου πούλαγε μπαρούφες για το δίκτυο οπτικών ινών της Wind στην περιοχή μου. Με πέτυχε σε ώρα που είχα χρόνο και διάθεση, τον άκουσα δείχνοντας ενδιαφέρον ζητώντας τα στοιχεία του και μετά αφού τον ξεμπρόστιασα του παρουσιάστηκα σαν στέλεχος της ΕΕΤΤ και του είπα ότι θα κάνω καταγγελία εναντίον της εταιρίας του γιατί παραπλανά τον κόσμο. Έφυγε σχεδόν κλαίγοντας. Αλλά τι φταίει αυτός; Οι τύποι είναι απατεώνες.
Αρχές Ιουλίου αρχίζουν τα έργα στο Περιστέρι με στόχο το συγκεκριμένο τμήμα να δοθεί εμπορικά εντός του 2015.

----------


## mi_ka1981

Ευχαριστώ πολύ παίδες, να'στε καλά. Μάλλον θα του ρίξω άκυρο. Παρόλο που υπέγραψα, τη Δευτέρα μου είπε θα τα καταθέσει. Έτσι κι αλλιώς νομίζω έχω πάλι 14 εργάσιμες μέρες για να ξαναλλάξω πάροχο χωρίς να πληρώσω πρόστιμο.

----------


## balandis

και γω 2η σταση μενω πριν το αγειο βασιλειο.ολες οι γραμμες χαλια ειναι πιανω 4-5 με hol..και το πειραζω με το netgear η το tp-link na piasv 1,5-2 mbs παραπανω.χλωμο μας κοβω εχω ξενερωσει πληρως αν το ηξερα απο πιο μικρος θα αγοραζα σπιτι πιο κοντα στο κεντρο.αυτα υπομονη......... :One thumb up:

----------


## anthip09

> Η wind έχει μόνο τον αέρα που δείχνει στις διαφημίσεις της. Μου είχε έρθει και μένα ένας καλοντυμένος χαμογελαστός νεαρός, χτύπαγε όλα τα κουδούνια της πολυκατοικία και μου πούλαγε μπαρούφες για το δίκτυο οπτικών ινών της Wind στην περιοχή μου. Με πέτυχε σε ώρα που είχα χρόνο και διάθεση, τον άκουσα δείχνοντας ενδιαφέρον ζητώντας τα στοιχεία του και μετά αφού τον ξεμπρόστιασα του παρουσιάστηκα σαν στέλεχος της ΕΕΤΤ και του είπα ότι θα κάνω καταγγελία εναντίον της εταιρίας του γιατί παραπλανά τον κόσμο. Έφυγε σχεδόν κλαίγοντας. Αλλά τι φταίει αυτός; Οι τύποι είναι απατεώνες.
> Αρχές Ιουλίου αρχίζουν τα έργα στο Περιστέρι με στόχο το συγκεκριμένο τμήμα να δοθεί εμπορικά εντός του 2015.


Φίλε George καλημέρα. Έχεις μήπως μια εικόνα για ποιες συγκεκριμένες περιοχές του περιστεριού μιλάμε για εντός του 2015; Είμαι άσπρα χώματα κοντά στο νεκροταφείο.

----------


## balandis

ουαου  γιατι ειρθε ο τεχνικος της hol μια μερα που δεν ειχα internet το πρωι και του ειπα για την καμπινα στην πλατεια δεγλερη δεν ειχε ιδεα!!!!!

----------


## aguila21

Εγώ πάντως στη Νέα Ζωή,στη στάση Βλάχου,πιάνω με τη forthnet περίπου 6mbps.Το σημαντικότερο είναι ότι είναι σταθερή η σύνδεση.Και δεν αλλάζω τη forthnet με τίποτα.Αν βάλουν vdsl μπορεί να κάνω το βήμα,αλλά σκέφτομαι τα 10 ευρώ.Είναι 120 ευρώ το χρόνο,όχι μικρό ποσό...Αλλά δεν το βλέπω σύντομα.Όπως όταν είχαμε pstn μέχρι να πάμε στην ΑDSL είχαμε πληρώσει τα μαλλιοκέφαλά μας.

----------


## snolly

> Αρχές Ιουλίου αρχίζουν τα έργα στο Περιστέρι με στόχο το συγκεκριμένο τμήμα να δοθεί εμπορικά εντός του 2015.


αλήθεια ξέρουμε περιοχές; παίζει τίποτα προς Χρυσούπολη;

----------


## soulfreem

Στο ικα κοντα ειναι οριακα απο θεμα αποστασης

- - - Updated - - -

Παντως ειχανε πει οτι το 2015 θα γαζωσουν οπτικες ινες το περιστερι αλλα ειχαν αντιπαραθεσεις απο τον δημαρχο

----------


## aligatoras

Κάποιο νεότερο από τα άτομα που παρακολουθούν το θέμα ; Κοντεύει να καλυφθεί όλη η Αθήνα εκτός από το Περιστέρι και για να είμαι ξεκάθαρος βλέπω σε όλες τις περιοχές που κυκλοφορώ καμπίνες VDSL (Πεύκη, Μοσχάτο, Πειραιά) εκτός από εκεί που μένω. Επιπλέον γίνεται παντού σταδιακή ενεργοποίηση ακόμα και στο πολύπαθο Χαλάνδρι.

----------


## mike_871

σε λιγες μερες θα δουμε τι θα κανει ο ΟΤΕ

----------


## aligatoras

> σε λιγες μερες θα δουμε τι θα κανει ο ΟΤΕ


Τι ακριβώς περιμένουμε από τον ΟΤΕ. Σ' έχασα ;

----------


## anthip09

Θεωρητικά αρχές Ιουλίου ξεκινάει η τοποθέτηση 50 νέων καμπίνων από τον ΟΤΕ.θεωρητικα πάντα....

----------


## man with no name

Γνωρίζουμε σε περιοχές θα τοποθετηθούν;

----------


## anthip09

> Γνωρίζουμε σε περιοχές θα τοποθετηθούν;


Αυτό μόνο ο φίλος George μπορεί να μας το πει που έχει πληροφόρηση εκ των έσω.

----------


## man with no name

Μάλιστα,τότε ας μας πει ο george αν έχει κάποια νέα πληροφόρηση(ελπίζω να γίνει κάτι και στη Νέα Ζωή) γιατί δεν πάει άλλο αυτή η κατάσταση.

----------


## balandis

ε ναι πηξαμε δεν παει αλλο λιγο παραπανω ...

----------


## mike_871

εχω γραψει που ειναι αυτες οι περιπου 60 καμπινες

----------


## anthip09

> εχω γραψει που ειναι αυτες οι περιπου 60 καμπινες


Σε ποιο post?? θύμησες μας

----------


## mike_871

> Σε ποιο post?? θύμησες μας


#405 σελιδα 27, Χρυσουπολη,Αγ.Βασιλειο.

- - - Updated - - -

Αυτες τις μερες θα μαθω ακριβως ποιες καμπινες (αριθμο καμπινας) θα αναβαθμιστουν.

----------


## balandis

δηλαδη θα μπορεσει να μας δωσει vdsl και η hol....τις νοικιαζουν ετσι δεν ειναι??

----------


## anthip09

> #405 σελιδα 27, Χρυσουπολη,Αγ.Βασιλειο.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Αυτες τις μερες θα μαθω ακριβως ποιες καμπινες (αριθμο καμπινας) θα αναβαθμιστουν.


Ωχ κατάλαβα. Δλδ εμείς στα άσπρα χώματα με τα 4mbps καλό 2016?? αν μάθεις κάνε ένα κόπο να μας ενημερώσεις.

----------


## iakinthos

Σήμερα που πέρασα έξω από το Αττικό Νοσοκομειο, σκάβουν για τοποθέτηση οπτικής ίνας......η διαδρομή είναι από το Νοσοκομείο προς τα σχολεία, οπότε αυτό το κομμάτι υπάγεται στο Α.Κ. Περιστερίου

----------


## mike_871

> Σήμερα που πέρασα έξω από το Αττικό Νοσοκομειο, σκάβουν για τοποθέτηση οπτικής ίνας......η διαδρομή είναι από το Νοσοκομείο προς τα σχολεία, οπότε αυτό το κομμάτι υπάγεται στο Α.Κ. Περιστερίου


στο Χαιδαρι ειναι αυτη η περιοχη

- - - Updated - - -




> Σήμερα που πέρασα έξω από το Αττικό Νοσοκομειο, σκάβουν για τοποθέτηση οπτικής ίνας......η διαδρομή είναι από το Νοσοκομείο προς τα σχολεία, οπότε αυτό το κομμάτι υπάγεται στο Α.Κ. Περιστερίου


απο την vodafone ειναι για καποια εταιρια

- - - Updated - - -

587 563 590 596 458 591 468 592 595 593 594 598 481 483 498 499 494 476 463 475 456 492 479 482 498 483 498 596 594 497 496 493 469 488 492 479 482 456 
Αυτες ειναι καποιες καμπινες αλλα δεν φενεται να αρχιζουν τον Ιουλιο.
Ας με διορθωση ο george αν ξερει κατι παραπανω.

----------


## george94

Τα δεδομένα σου είναι σωστά. Οι εργασίες θα ξεκινήσουν μέσα στο καλοκαίρι μετά την ολοκλήρωση των έργων στο Ν. Ηράκλειο.

----------


## NeCrOmAnCeR19

Καλημέρα στους γείτονες.

Σήμερα το πρωί καθώς περνούσα στην Βασιλέως Αλεξάνδρου στην αρχή της απο Αγ. Αντώνιο είχαν αρχίσει να σκάβουν ένα αυλάκι στην άκρη του δρόμου. 

είχαν μάλιστα και χαρτάκια κολλημένα που έλεγαν πως γίνονται εργασίες οπτικών ινών.

----------


## Dodolo

Ναι το είδα κι εγώ. Να είναι τα έργα για τις νέες καμπίνες;

----------


## mike_871

Ειναι απο την vodafone για δικτυο κορμου (αστικο κεντρο χαιδαριου - αστικο κεντρο περιστεριου)  και για συνδεση καποιου με οπτικη ινα

----------


## aligatoras

George and Mike έχουμε κάποιο νεότερο ; Απλά περιμένουμε ;

----------


## slalom

Μη ρωτατε και 10 μερες, απο το 2016 και βλεπετε

----------


## snolly

> 587 563 590 596 458 591 468 592 595 593 594 598 481 483 498 499 494 476 463 475 456 492 479 482 498 483 498 596 594 497 496 493 469 488 492 479 482 456 
> Αυτες ειναι καποιες καμπινες αλλα δεν φενεται να αρχιζουν τον Ιουλιο.
> Ας με διορθωση ο george αν ξερει κατι παραπανω.


πως μπορεί κάποιος να βρει σε ποια καμπινα υπάγεται;

----------


## mike_871

απο τον κατανεμητη της πολυκατοικιας σου ή ακολουθα το καλωδιο του ΟΤΕ που πρεπει να πηγενει σε ενα τετοιο box

----------


## snolly

ευχαριστώ. στην 498 ειμαι  :One thumb up:

----------


## Dodolo

Κι η δική μου μέσα είναι!  :Smile:

----------


## snolly

Τελικά οι εργασίες οπτικής ίνας στην περιοχή είναι για το VDSL από τον ΟΤΕ ή για κάποια εταιρεία από τη Vodafone;

----------


## anthip09

George 94, mike 871, δώστε κανα update. Δε κουνιέται φύλο στο περιστέρι.

----------


## jimmyl

Και θα αργησει να κουνηθει φιλε μου, ηταν η κατασταση προβληματικη τωρα απογινε για τα καλα

----------


## anthip09

> Και θα αργησει να κουνηθει φιλε μου, ηταν η κατασταση προβληματικη τωρα απογινε για τα καλα


Τι έγινε? τα σπάσανε με το δήμαρχο? πάλι????

----------


## maxtak

> Τι έγινε? τα σπάσανε με το δήμαρχο? πάλι????


..!!.. τα σπάσανε με τον εαυτόν τους φαίνεται...>!!!

(..η ημιμαθια είναι χειρότερη από την αμάθεια..!!)

----------


## anthip09

> ..!!.. τα σπάσανε με τον εαυτόν τους φαίνεται...>!!!
> 
> (..η ημιμαθια είναι χειρότερη από την αμάθεια..!!)


Ημιμαθια σε ποιο πράγμα ακριβώς? στο οτι τόσο καιρό το έργο είχε κολλήσει στο δήμο? και στη τελική αν εσυ ξέρεις τι ακριβώς συμβαίνει και καθυστερεί το πράγμα, ενημέρωσε και μας που δεν ξέρουμε.

----------


## george94

Λίγο υπομονή. Ξέρετε πολλές ιδιωτικές επενδύσεις να υλοποιούνται στη χώρα τη συγκεκριμένη εποχή;

----------


## anthip09

> Λίγο υπομονή. Ξέρετε πολλές ιδιωτικές επενδύσεις να υλοποιούνται στη χώρα τη συγκεκριμένη εποχή;


Φίλε George δυστυχώς δε μπορούμε να κάνουμε κ κάτι άλλο  :Smile:  απλά το σάπιο δίκτυο της περιοχής δεν παλευεται άλλο. Δεν είναι οτι συγχρονιζουμε στα 4-5 Mbps (και ακόμα χαμηλότερα αρκετοί στο περιστέρι) αλλά ακόμα κ σ αυτές τις ταχύτητες το adsl έχει καταντήσει τραγικό. Στη δίκη μου περίπτωση για παράδειγμα που δήλωσα βλάβη την περασμένη Παρασκευή με ενημέρωσαν απο τη συτα προχθές οτι υπάρχει καλωδιακή βλάβη στην περιοχή με αναμενόμενη αποκατάσταση την 17.8. Κ φυσικά είναι συχνό το φαινόμενο αυτό. 
Όπως και να χει, γνωρίζεις κάποιο χρονοδιάγραμμα εργασιών?

----------


## maxtak

> Ημιμαθια σε ποιο πράγμα ακριβώς? στο οτι τόσο καιρό το έργο είχε κολλήσει στο δήμο? και στη τελική αν εσυ ξέρεις τι ακριβώς συμβαίνει και καθυστερεί το πράγμα, ενημέρωσε και μας που δεν ξέρουμε.





> Φίλε George δυστυχώς δε μπορούμε να κάνουμε κ κάτι άλλο  απλά το σάπιο δίκτυο της περιοχής δεν παλευεται άλλο. Δεν είναι οτι συγχρονιζουμε στα 4-5 Mbps (και ακόμα χαμηλότερα αρκετοί στο περιστέρι) αλλά ακόμα κ σ αυτές τις ταχύτητες το adsl έχει καταντήσει τραγικό. Στη δίκη μου περίπτωση για παράδειγμα που δήλωσα βλάβη την περασμένη Παρασκευή με ενημέρωσαν απο τη συτα προχθές οτι υπάρχει καλωδιακή βλάβη στην περιοχή με αναμενόμενη αποκατάσταση την 17.8. Κ φυσικά είναι συχνό το φαινόμενο αυτό. 
> Όπως και να χει, γνωρίζεις κάποιο χρονοδιάγραμμα εργασιών?


εν ολίγοις μόνος σου απάντησες στην ερώτηση που μου έκανες...
(αν κάποιοι πιστεύουν πως το "σάπιο δίκτυο"!! θα μεταμορφωθεί "αν" μπουν καμπίνες πλανώνται πλάνην οικτρά...!!!)

----------


## anthip09

> εν ολίγοις μόνος σου απάντησες στην ερώτηση που μου έκανες...
> (αν κάποιοι πιστεύουν πως το "σάπιο δίκτυο"!! θα μεταμορφωθεί "αν" μπουν καμπίνες πλανώνται πλάνην οικτρά...!!!)


Να έξ όσον γνωρίζω η κάθε νέα καμπίνα θα συνδέεται απο το Α/Κ με νέα οπτική ίνα.οποτε μένει ίδιο το κομμάτι χαλκού απο τη νέα καμπίνα μέχρι το σπίτι του καθενός. Ε όπως και να το κάνουμε άλλο 2,9 χλμ όπως συμβαίνει στη δίκη μου περίπτωση με σάπιο δίκτυο και άλλο 70μ απο το σημείο που βρίσκεται η καμπίνα.
Πως αλλιώς θα δουλέψει το Vdsl δλδ? δεν εχει απολύτως κανένα νόημα να αλλάξεις καμπίνες χωρίς να τις διασυνδέσεις με οπτική ίνα.

----------


## maxtak

> Να έξ όσον γνωρίζω η κάθε νέα καμπίνα θα συνδέεται απο το Α/Κ με νέα οπτική ίνα.οποτε μένει ίδιο το κομμάτι χαλκού απο τη νέα καμπίνα μέχρι το σπίτι του καθενός. Ε όπως και να το κάνουμε άλλο 2,9 χλμ όπως συμβαίνει στη δίκη μου περίπτωση με σάπιο δίκτυο και άλλο 70μ απο το σημείο που βρίσκεται η καμπίνα.
> Πως αλλιώς θα δουλέψει το Vdsl δλδ? δεν εχει απολύτως κανένα νόημα να αλλάξεις καμπίνες χωρίς να τις διασυνδέσεις με οπτική ίνα.


Τα Dslam είναι καλοσυντηρημένα και ρυθμισμένα σωστά??/ (ή μήπως και αυτά είναι στην ίδια κατάσταση με το "σάπιο δίκτυο"????)

----------


## george94

> Τα Dslam είναι καλοσυντηρημένα και ρυθμισμένα σωστά??/ (ή μήπως και αυτά είναι στην ίδια κατάσταση με το "σάπιο δίκτυο"????)


Γιατί δεν ρωτάς τους κατοίκους στου Ζωγράφου, του Καλαμακίου, της Γλυφάδας, της Βούλας, της Βουλιαγμένης, της Τερψιθέας, του Ψυχικού, του Χολαργού, της Αγίας Παρασκευής, του Αμαρουσίου, της Πεντέλης, της Κηφισιάς, της Νέας Κηφισιάς κλπ για το πόσο σάπια είναι τα DSLAM και το δίκτυο του VDSL;

----------


## anthip09

> Τα Dslam είναι καλοσυντηρημένα και ρυθμισμένα σωστά??/ (ή μήπως και αυτά είναι στην ίδια κατάσταση με το "σάπιο δίκτυο"????)


Δε μπορώ να ξέρω τι παίζει με τα dslam αλλά εσυ παραπάνω αναφέρθηκες στο σαπιο δίκτυο κ σου απάντησα πως αυτό θα αλλαχθεί.

----------


## maxtak

> Δε μπορώ να ξέρω τι παίζει με τα dslam αλλά εσυ παραπάνω αναφέρθηκες στο σαπιο δίκτυο κ σου απάντησα πως αυτό θα αλλαχθεί.



δεν αναφέρθηκα μόνο στο δίκτυο(αυτό το ανέφερες εσύ και γιαυτό πιάστηκα και ξεκίνησα από αυτό, αν και έτσι όπως το αναφέρεις πάλι δεν δίνει λύση, αλλά ούτε και ασπιρίνη).... Το δίκτυο, τα dslam, η εκπαίδευση και γνώση των τεχνικών, η γενικότερη συντήρηση και σωστή ρύθμιση μηχανημάτων είναι μερικά από αυτά που είναι προαπαιτουμενα πριν γίνει η μετάβαση σε vdsl και που φυσικά για το Περιστέρι είναι όνειρα θερινής νυκτός...!!.

----------


## 21706

> δεν αναφέρθηκα μόνο στο δίκτυο(αυτό το ανέφερες εσύ και γιαυτό πιάστηκα και ξεκίνησα από αυτό, αν και έτσι όπως το αναφέρεις πάλι δεν δίνει λύση, αλλά ούτε και ασπιρίνη).... Το δίκτυο, τα dslam, η εκπαίδευση και γνώση των τεχνικών, η γενικότερη συντήρηση και σωστή ρύθμιση μηχανημάτων είναι μερικά από αυτά που είναι προαπαιτουμενα πριν γίνει η μετάβαση σε vdsl και που φυσικά για το Περιστέρι είναι όνειρα θερινής νυκτός...!!.


Τώρα έτσι που τα λες ο ΟΤΕ θ' απασχολήσει για το
Περιστέρι άσχετους τεχνικούς που δεν έχουν ιδέα
για τη συντήρηση και σωστή ρύθμιση μηχανημάτων
και θα εγκαταστήσει ένα σάπιο δίκτυο vdsl με
άχρηστα vdslam.
Ενδιαφέρουσες πληροφορίες...

----------


## george94

> Τώρα έτσι που τα λες ο ΟΤΕ θ' απασχολήσει για το
> Περιστέρι άσχετους τεχνικούς που δεν έχουν ιδέα
> για τη συντήρηση και σωστή ρύθμιση μηχανημάτων
> και θα εγκαταστήσει ένα σάπιο δίκτυο vdsl με
> άχρηστα vdslam.
> Ενδιαφέρουσες πληροφορίες...


Φαντάζομαι ότι θα θεωρείς ότι οι τεχνικοί των εναλλακτικών είναι καλύτερα καταρτισμένοι.
Γιαυτό όταν κάνει ο ΟΤΕ προσλήψεις τεχνικών (παρεπιπτόντως είναι ο μόνος που κάνει) όλοι σκοτώνονται να έρθουν σε αυτόν.

----------


## 21706

> Φαντάζομαι ότι θα θεωρείς ότι οι τεχνικοί των εναλλακτικών είναι καλύτερα καταρτισμένοι.
> Γιαυτό όταν κάνει ο ΟΤΕ προσλήψεις τεχνικών (παρεπιπτόντως είναι ο μόνος που κάνει) όλοι σκοτώνονται να έρθουν σε αυτόν.


Δεν είναι προφανής ο σαρκασμός;

----------


## maxtak

> Τώρα έτσι που τα λες ο ΟΤΕ θ' απασχολήσει για το
> Περιστέρι *άσχετους τεχνικούς που δεν έχουν ιδέα
> για τη συντήρηση και σωστή ρύθμιση μηχανημάτων*
> και θα εγκαταστήσει ένα σάπιο δίκτυο vdsl με
> άχρηστα vdslam.
> Ενδιαφέρουσες πληροφορίες...


εσύ το είπες αυτό..!!αλλά η υπάρχουσα κατάσταση και ρύθμιση μηχανημάτων (dslam κλπ)  και δικτύου όπως έχει διαμορφωθεί και συνεχώς επιδεινώνεται  την τελευταία,τουλάχιστον, πενταετία αποδεικνύει το παραπάνω...(εκτός και κάποιος ισχυριστεί πως φταίει,ας πούμε ο καιρός, ο γερμανος, ο Κινέζος ίσως και ο δήμαρχος ο προϊστάμενος, η έλλειψη προσωπικού και δεν ξέρω ποιος άλλος.!!!!)

----------


## 21706

Άσε, προτιμώ να εγκαταλείψω αυτή τη συζήτηση
γιατί ό,τι και να πω θα παρεξηγηθώ.

----------


## romankonis

Ηρεμήστε και κάντε υπομονή.

----------


## balandis

δεν μπορουν να βαλουν ενα κεντρο ακομα??ειμαστε μισο μυριο και ειναι απαρεδκτο στην εποχη μας με 4-5 μβς.στην ευρωπη η αλλου ενα παλικαρι ανεβαζε απο τορρεντ και ειχε το κουτακι απο speedtest στα 1041 μβς.ελεος με μας εδω...οταν γερασω και δεν θα ασχολουμαι πια τοτε ισως.....

----------


## netblues

Κεντρο? Το 2015? Προφανως και οχι. Η τεχνολογια ειναι ωριμη και το vdsl ειναι σε φαση εξαπλωσης.  Το κοστος νεου κεντρου και της αλλαγης οδευσης του χαλκου ειναι πολυ μεγαλυτερο απο το vdsl.  Ασε που το τελικο αποτελεσμα θα ειναι χειροτερο απο πλευρας μηκους καλωδιου. Το περιστερι πληθυσμιακα ειναι πολυ καλη περιπτωση για αναπτυξη οποιουδηποτε δικτυου, οποτε καποτε θα γινει σιγουρα. Το οτι υπηρχαν θεματα με το δημο δεν βοηθησε ιδιατερα. Επισης τα capital controls δεν βοηθανε. 
Δεν ξερω ειδικα κατι για τα συνεργεια vdsl, αλλα ξερω πολυ καλα οτι οι τεχνικες εταιρειες που κανουν εργολαβιες, πληρωνουν τους εργατες μετρητα καθε παρασκευη, και με τα cc παγωσαν τα παντα.
Τα εργο vdsl ειναι σαφες οτι τα κανουν ιδιωτες εργολαβοι, και αν κρινω απο τα διαφορα βανακια στους δρομους, πρεπει να παιζουν και διαφορες υπεργολαβιες (αλλος το κοψιμο, αλλος τη καμπινα αλλος τις ινες) Σιγουρα χωρις μετρητο το πραγμα δεν τρεχει.  Υπομονή.

----------


## snolly

Μην τσακώνεστε και κάντε υπομονή. Εδώ κάνω υπομονή εγώ με γραμμή που κλειδώνει στα 1,6mbps και δεν ειναι σταθερη. Παω στη Google ο ιδιος και τους ρωταω ο,τι θελω.

----------


## jimmyl

Εχουμε περασει τα συνορα  της υπομονης , τωρα βρισκομασται σε αλλη χωρα

----------


## aligatoras

Να υποθέσω ότι δεν έχουμε κάποιο νεότερο.

----------


## snolly

Εχω την αισθηση πως εχουν παγωσει τα εργα επ αοριστο λογω capital controls. Εγω πλεον δε βλεπω πουθενα στην περιοχη κινητικοτητα.

----------


## Nikiforos

> Εχω την αισθηση πως εχουν παγωσει τα εργα επ αοριστο λογω capital controls. Εγω πλεον δε βλεπω πουθενα στην περιοχη κινητικοτητα.


Τα εργα της VDSL δεν εχουν σχεση με τα C.C, το Σαββατο ειχα παει σε περιοχες οπως Παιανια και απο εκει γυρω, πχ Ντραφι και τα περιγυρα και ειδα να γινονται κανονικα τα εργα, σκαμενοι δρομοι με οπτικες ινες, καφαο κατω και κουτια VDSL να ξεφυτρωνουν σαν τα μανιταρια!
Στο Περιστερι δεν ηθελε ο Δημαρχος απ οσο εχω μαθει για να μην χαλασουν οι δρομοι και τα πεζοδρομια....
εδω στην δουλεια εχουμε ΟΤΕ με 4mbps με προβληματα αποσυνδεδεων και πολυ μεγαλο Attuenation δυστυχως ειμαστε αρκετα μακρια απο το κεντρο.
Επισης θελουν να εξαπλωσουν το δικτυο σε δυσκολες περιοχες ετσι εχει πιαστει πρωτα η επαρχια και τα δυσκολα μερη μακρια απο τα κεντρα των μεγαλων πολεων. Υπομονη σε μερικο καιρο ολοι θα εχουμε VDSL 50mbps....

----------


## snolly

ισχυει αλλα υποτιθεται πως τα βρηκε ΟΤΕ και Παχα και γι αυτο ξεκινησαν τα εργα. Γιατι σταματησαν δεν ξερω

----------


## anthip09

> ισχυει αλλα υποτιθεται πως τα βρηκε ΟΤΕ και Παχα και γι αυτο ξεκινησαν τα εργα. Γιατι σταματησαν δεν ξερω


Γιατί ποτέ άρχισαν? μια καμπίνα έβαλαν στην πλατεία Αγίου ιερόθεού και αυτή όσο ξέρω δεν εχει ενεργοποιηθεί καν

----------


## Nikiforos

εγω εχω γυρισει ολο το Περιστερι δεν ειδα κατι σχετικο εκτος αυτο που αναφερει ο φιλος απο πανω.

----------


## snolly

> Γιατί ποτέ άρχισαν? μια καμπίνα έβαλαν στην πλατεία Αγίου ιερόθεού και αυτή όσο ξέρω δεν εχει ενεργοποιηθεί καν


για καμπίνες δεν ξερω. σε δρομους ομως (πανω απο 3) εχω δει σκαψιματα για εργασιες οπτικης ινας και ξαναμπαλωμα του δρομου. αλλα μετα τα CC δεν ειδα αλλα σκαψιματα.

----------


## MitsosGate13

> Τα εργα της VDSL δεν εχουν σχεση με τα C.C, το Σαββατο ειχα παει σε περιοχες οπως Παιανια και απο εκει γυρω, πχ Ντραφι και τα περιγυρα και ειδα να γινονται κανονικα τα εργα, σκαμενοι δρομοι με οπτικες ινες, καφαο κατω και κουτια VDSL να ξεφυτρωνουν σαν τα μανιταρια!


προς ενημερωση, στην Παιανια οι καμπινες εχουν μπει απο τα μεσα Απριλιου, τωρα σιγα σιγα ολοκληρωνονται τα εργα, το ιδιο και στις αλλες περιοχες. Τα capital controls σκοτωσαν τις καμπινες για εμας στο Μαρκοπουλο

----------


## Nikiforos

Ελπιζω και εμεις εκει που εχουμε δημαρχο τον Ψινακη να δουμε τπτ γιατι τωρα και εκει χαλια ολα....
και φυσικα και στην Αθηνα κεντρο κοντα αλλα εγω εχω και 10mbps στο εξοχικο 4 με προβληματα θα επιανε οπως και εχουν αλλοι γειτονες.
Τι να πουμε υπομονη, ειναι στο προγραμμα πιστευω να εχουμε ολοι τουλαχιστον μεχρι το τελος του 2016.

----------


## griniaris

> Μην τσακώνεστε και κάντε υπομονή. Εδώ κάνω υπομονή εγώ με γραμμή που κλειδώνει στα 1,6mbps και δεν ειναι σταθερη. *Παω στη Google ο ιδιος και τους ρωταω ο,τι θελω*.


 :ROFL:  :Respekt:  :Worthy:

----------


## mike_871

Τελος Οκτωβρη θα μπουν 32 καμπινες και μετα αλλες 13 και μετα βλεπουμε Kappa
Mεσα στο 2016 ολο το Περιστερι  :Smile:

----------


## snolly

> Τελος Οκτωβρη θα μπουν 32 καμπινες και μετα αλλες 13 και μετα βλεπουμε Kappa


απο τη στιγμη που μπαινει η καμπινα δινεται και η υπηρεσια στους καταναλωτες ή όχι;

----------


## mike_871

> απο τη στιγμη που μπαινει η καμπινα δινεται και η υπηρεσια στους καταναλωτες ή όχι;


Λογικα αυτες που θα βαλουν πρωτα θα εχουν διαθεσιμοτητα vdsl νωριτερα.

----------


## man with no name

mike_81,για Νέα Ζωή έχεις καμιά πληροφορία;

----------


## Nikiforos

για κεντρο Αθηνας και τα περιγυρα εχουμε τιποτις???

----------


## psolord

Ελα ρε φιλε αυτα ειναι.

Απο εγκυρη πηγη?

----------


## Kaizokugari

Έχουμε κανά νεότερο παιδιά; Ακόμα στους ελέγχους διαθεσιμότητας του ΟΤΕ δε μου βγάζει διαθέσιμο VDSL. Υπάρχει πουθενά πρόγραμμα εργασιών να δούμε αν γίνεται κάτι; 

Η πλάκα είναι οτι πριν 2010 με Forthnet έχω χρονίσει και στα 8 mbps και τώρα με τον ΟΤΕ με το ζόρι στα 4 (εννοείται οτι με το που μου είπαν τα γνωστά έβγαλα το 24αρι πρόγραμμα και το κανα 4αρι) και πλέον δε μπορώ ούτε format να κάνω, δε μιλάμε για προγράμματα της σχολής και προσομοιωτές και ιστορίες, μόνο το steam να βάλω να κατεβάσει το Library είμαι τελειωμένος, θα θέλει σίγουρα εβδομάδες.

----------


## anthip09

Μπα...Δε κουνιέται φύλλο

----------


## mike_871

τελος Oκτωβριου ειπαμε

----------


## hablando

Για να δούμε...

----------


## psolord

Εγω δε βλεπω να κουνιεται φυλο.

Στη Λουτσα εχουν σκαψει ολους τους δρομους.

Πλακα θα εχει να παρω στο εξοχικο πρωτα VDSL.  :onetooth:

----------


## Nikiforos

καλημερα, πρωτα θα παρουμε στα εξοχικο και μετα στο Περιστερι.....καθε μερα εδω ειμαι σε ολα τα περιγυρα και δεν κουναει τιποτα, ονειρα θερινης νυκτος που λενε.....

----------


## romankonis

Ποιος σας φτεει που ψηφίσατε τον *** δήμαρχο περιστερίου; και μην ακούτε υποσχέσεις για τα τέλη οκτωβρίου.

----------


## snolly

> Ποιος σας φτεει που ψηφίσατε τον *** δήμαρχο περιστερίου; και μην ακούτε υποσχέσεις για τα τέλη οκτωβρίου.


δεν μας το υποσχεται ο μαυρογιαλουρος ρε μαν, τα παιδια που εχουν inside info το λενε

----------


## Nikiforos

> Ποιος σας φτεει που ψηφίσατε τον *** δήμαρχο περιστερίου; και μην ακούτε υποσχέσεις για τα τέλη οκτωβρίου.


καλημερα και ποιος ειπε οτι ολοι μενουμε Περιστερι? εμενα η δουλεια ειναι εκει και υποφερουμε με το χαλια ιντερνετ....και με ΟΤΕ κιολας.
Ο δημαρχος καλος ειναι ομως φτιαχνει αλλα πραγματα που αλλοι ισως δεν φτιαχνουν ποτε!

----------


## romankonis

Τι έκανε; Έφταξαν τους δρόμους γύρω από το δημαρχείο του περιστερίου και έβαλαν σωλήνες για παροχή νερού στα δέντρα και φυτά και πήρε τα χρήματα τα οποία ανήκουν στον δήμο. Αυτό έκανε και τίποτα άλλο.

----------


## Nikiforos

ναι αυτα εκανε, και κλεινει και καμια τρυπα στον δρομο καλα δεν ειναι? απο αλλους που το μονο που κανουν να ξηλωνουν κεραιες κινητης.....βλεπε Κακλαμανη.....

----------


## snolly

> τελος Oκτωβριου ειπαμε


 αν μπορεις και ξερεις μπορεις να μας δωσεις καμια λεπτομερεια παραπανω; τελος Οκτωβρη ξεκινανε να βαζουν καμπινες; πότε θα δωσουν υπηρεσια; παιζει να ξερουμε τετοιες πληροφοριες;

ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## ShadowBall

Πιστεύω πως ο mike_871 παίζει να τρολλάρει. Μόνο και μόνο που έγραψε "Kappa" στο τέλος του προτελευταίου του ποστ. Αν όχι πάντως αν υπάρχει καμιά πληροφορία για την περιοχή της Ανθούπολης let us know please.

----------


## romankonis

Παιδιά, θα έχουμε VDSL στο Περιστέρι από το 2016, μη τρελένετε, και FTTH τέλει 2016 - αρχές του 2017.

Η αναβάθμιση δικτύου γίνεται σταδιακά. Δεν βάζουν μια οπτική ίνα για μια καμπίνα, οποία βρίσκεται 2-3 χιλιόμετρα από το αστικό κέντρο, και μετά στην άλλη καμπίνα η οποία βρίσκεται πάλι 1-2-3 χιλιόμετρα μακριά. Μη τρελένετε με τα νούμερα τα οποία σας έγραψε ο άνθρωπος. Η αναβάθμιση δικτύου γίνεται σταδιακά. 

*Το Περιστέρι θα έχει VDSL.* *Μόνο ΟΤΕ ξερει ποτε και που θα γίνουν τα έργα.*

----------


## Νέφερ

Παίδες, η κεντρική καμπίνα έχει εγκατασταθεί στην Ιωαννίνων και μετράμε αντίστροφα πλέον. Υπομονή.

----------


## romankonis

Την έβαλαν πριν το καλοκαίρι, είναι απλή καμπίνα και δεν είναι κεντρική.

----------


## snolly

το ολο θεμα ειναι πως θα ενημερωθουμε οταν η υπηρεσια ειναι διαθεσιμη. δυστυχως ο ΟΤΕ δεν εχει φορμα να σε ειδοποιησει οταν και αν ειναι ετοιμο. πρεπει να πηγαινεις να τσεκαρεις μονος σου. και παλι δεν ξερω ποσο ενημερωμενο ειναι το site. υπαρχει περιπτωση να υπαρχει διαθεσιμη η υπηρεσια και το site να δειχνει πως δεν υπαρχει. μου έχεο συμβει στο νεο φαληρο που τηλεφωνικως τελικα μου ειπαν πως υπαρχει διαθεσιμη υπηρεσια.

----------


## Dimos35

Μα γι αυτό υπάρχει το νήμα αυτό, για να ενημερωνόμαστε  :Smile:  Είμαι σίγουρος ότι εμείς θα μάθουμε πρώτοι πότε θα ενεργοποιηθούν οι νέες καμπίνες που θα μπουν. 

Στο θέμα μας. Αυτό που έχει πει ο Mike πιστεύω ότι ισχύει. Έχει αποδείξει ότι δε λέει φίδια.

Επίσης την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα (Τετάρτη 14/10 μεσημέρι) είδα ένα μικρό van με 2 άτομα μέσα σταματημένους δίπλα στο καφάο που με εξυπηρετεί. Ο συνοδηγός είχε ανοίξει ένα μπλοκ και σημείωνε κάτι. Δεν κατέβηκε κανείς και σε 1 λεπτό έφυγαν. Το φορτηγάκι αυτό έγραφε στο πλάι "Εργασίες ΟΤΕ" και από κάτω είχε τα στοιχεία μιας άλλης (τεχνικής) εταιρείας την οποία όμως δε συγκράτησα.
Περιοχή: Τέρμα Αγίου Βασιλείου, οδός Αλκίμου, τελευταία καμπίνα πριν το βουνο. Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι αρχίζει ο προγραμματισμός των εργασιών. Αυτά.  :Clap:

----------


## romankonis

Αυτά που έγραψες για τους τεχνικούς, *είναι η καθημερινή τους δουλειά*. *Δεν θα μπουν νέες καμπίνες τώρα ουτε αύριο ούτε σε 1 μήνα*. *Από αρχές 2016 θα ξεκινήσουν τα έργα ΟΤΕ στο Περιστέρι.*

----------


## rikos

Κυριακή κοντή γιορτή! Τώρα κοντεύουμε τέλος Οκτωβρίου. Οπότε, θα δούμε. Αλλά αν υπάρχει και μικρή καθυστέρηση, ε, στην Ελλάδα είμαστε!!!
Υπομονή!

----------


## mike_871

Μεσα σε 20 μερες θα αρχισουν τα εργα για τις 30 καμπινες, μετα αλλες 15 και εστειλαν απο τον ΟΤΕ σχεδια για αλλες 15 να παρουν αδεια απο τον δημο.

----------


## romankonis

Γέλιο και κλάμα...σκέψου καλά πριν πεις κάτι. Τέλει Οκτωβρίου και μετά άλλες 20 μέρες, τώρα πάμε για τον Νοέμβριο μήνα :-D μετά θα πεις για καθυστέρηση τι άλλο θα διαβάσουμε εδώ; 

Η διαθεσιμότητα VDSL στο Περιστέρι θα είναι από το 2016. Για απόλυτη σιγουριά καλύτερα να μας πει ο george.

----------


## aligatoras

Δυστηχώς θα συμφωνήσω με τον @romankonis.
@mike_871 δυστηχώς φίλε μου όσο καλό και inside info έχεις ο δήμαρχος στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα τα έχει κάνει σκατά. Το γράφω ξανά για να μην παραξηγηθώ στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα και μόνο. 

Από εκεί και πέρα δεν έχει νόημα να γράφουμε και να ρωτάμε ξανά και ξανά. όσοι κυκλοφορούμε στο Περιστέρι θα δούμε εργασίες. Απ όταν δείτε τις εργασίες και τις πρώτες καμπίνες να υπολογίζεται περίπου άλλους 3-6 μήνες για εμπορική διαθεσιμότητα.

Οπότε για να μη λέμε μπαρούφες μεταξύ μας πριν τον Ιούνιου του 2016 εγώ δεν ευελπιστώ ότι θα υπάρχει άνθρωπος με vdsl από καφάο.

----------


## romankonis

Έτσι, μέχρι να μπούνε νέες καμπίνες και να δοθεί η διαθεσιμότητα, θα περάσουν από 3 έως 6 μήνες.

----------


## Agent_

Καλά βρε παιδιά μας δίνει ο άνθρωπος έστω και αυτή την πληροφόρηση και σας πειράζει ότι δεν έπεσαν μέσα τα λεγόμενα του για τέλος Οκτωβρίου; Εδώ στην χώρα όλα με τα τελευταία δρώμενα έχουν γίνει ένα μπάχαλο και σας κάνει εντύπωση ότι δεν έπεσε μέσα το χρονοδιάγραμμα που μας έδωσε;

----------


## anthip09

Κ γω με κάποιους οτετζηδες που μίλαγα για καλοκαίρι 2016 μου είπαν πανω κάτω.

----------


## mike_871

Δεν μιλησα για διαθεσιμοτητα αλλα ποτε θα μπουν οι καμπινες, τεσπα εγω φταιω που ασχολουμαι.

----------


## romankonis

Καλύτερα να αφήσουμε το θέμα μας εκεί που είναι και αν κάποιος θα διαπιστώσει στο δρόμο εργασίες OTE θα τους ρωτήσει σχετικά με τα έργα τους και θα μας πει τις λεπτομεριες που έμαθε από τους τεχνικούς. Πιστευω πως όλα τα αλλα δεν έχουν νόημα για να συνεχιστεί αυτή η συζήτηση που εχουμε τώρα. 

Δεν φτεει κανείς από τους μέλους της συζήτησης. Όλοι έχουν  δικαίωμα να εκφράσουν την γνώμη και της πληροφορείς που έχουν. Μπορεί να είναι αληθινές και ψευτικες, κανείς δεν ξέρει. Το μόνο που μπορώ να πω, ότι καλύτερα να αφήσουμε το θέμα και θα περιμένουμε της εργασίες OTE στους δρόμους του Περιστερίου.

----------


## jimmyl

Δεν υπαρχει  λογος για κοντρες ορε παλληκαρια , οτι πληροφοριες εχει ο καθενας τις καταθετει.Το θεμα δεν εξαρταται απο εμας .Και εγω ειχα την πληροφορια απο πολυ γνωστο μελος του foroum που κατα τεκμηριο εχει εγκυρες πληροφοριες οτι θα ξεκινουσαν τα εργα στον Ασπροπυργο τον Σεπτεμβριο,οσο τα ειδατε εσεις αλλο τοσο τα ειδα και εγω ,ηρθαν και τα capital control και οτι εργο γινοταν η σταματησε η πηγε πισω .Μονο υπομονη μπορουμε να κανουμε

----------


## Core2Extreme

Κλασική συνήθεια του Έλληνα ( ή καλύτερα ΕΛΛΗΝΑΡΑ ) να τσακώνεται.

Πρωτού κατηγορίσετε κόσμο, να σας υπενθυμίσω ότι *ΣΤΟ OFFICIAL WEBSITE ΤΟΥ ΟΤΕ έβγαζε ότι το VDSL 50 & 30 ΘΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΔΙΑΘΕΣΙΜΟ ΤΟΝ ΑΥΓΟΥΣΤΟ ΤΟΥ 2015 ΣΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΟΧΗ ΜΟΥ ΣΤΗΝ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΑ ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣ. ΠΕΡΙΤΤΟ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΩ ΠΩΣ ΤΩΡΑ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΔΟΤΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΤΑ ΠΡΩΤΑ ΚΑΦΑΟΥ ΕΔΩ, ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΔΙΑΘΕΣΙΜΟΤΗΤΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ ΤΕΛΗ ΔΕΚΕΜΒΡΙΟΥ*

Ο ίδιος ο ΟΤΕ έπεσε οικτρά έξω.
Και εδώ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ θέματα με τον δήμο.

----------


## psolord

Λοιπόν, γύρναγα σήμερα από το σούπερ μάρκετ και στο δρόμο βλέπω ένα αμάξι του ΟΤΕ.

Στο καπάκι κάνω δεξιά, κατεβαίνω κάτω και πάω και ρωτάω τον τεχνικό (ο οποίος είχε παρακολουθήσει τη σκηνή και με κοίταγε με απορία-και με φόβο μη σας πω  :Razz: ) :

- Φιλαράκο, ξέρεις πότε θα περαστούν οι γραμμές για VDSL?

Αφού χαλάρωσε ο τύπος, μου εξήγησε τα εξής.

Όντως το θέμα με το Δήμο έχει λυθεί. Το VDSL του Περιστερίου είναι ένα έργο που θα ολοκληρωθεί μέσα στο 2016. Λογικό αφού έχουμε Νοέμβρη. Όντως υπάρχει μία καμπίνα VDSL στη περιοχή της Πλατείας Δέγλερη, αλλά είναι άδεια. Ούτε οπτική ίνα δεν έχει πάει εκεί.

Κατά τα λοιπά, θα ξεκινήσουν από Χρυσούπολη και θα κατέβουν προς τα κάτω. Δηλαδή από Δυτικά προς Ανατολικά.

Ακριβείς χρόνους δεν ήξερε να μου πει, αλλά είναι κοντή Γιορτή πλέον.  :Smile:

----------


## romankonis

Εγώ τη σας έλεγα; Kαλα έκανες psolord's που πηγές και τον ρώτησες!  :One thumb up:

----------


## a4ex

Έκανα πριν μια βδομάδα αίτηση για 24ara στον ΟΤΕ και μου ανακοίνωσαν ότι δεν έχουν θέση στο καφαο. Για VDSL να μη ρωτήσω καθόλου καλύτερα.

----------


## romankonis

Και τι έκανες;

----------


## Νέφερ

Ρε παιδιά, τις τελευταίες μέρες η Wind έκανε κάτι μικρά έργα για τη εγκατάσταση μιας καμπινούλας στη στάση του Α13 στη Θηβών κοντά στη έξοδο από το μετρό Ανθούπολης για Παναγή Τσαλδάρη.
Λέτε να άρχισαν να βάζουν και άλλες καμπίνες πέρα από αυτή στη Δέγλερη?

----------


## mike_871

Αυτες ειναι για τις συγκοινωνιες να σου λενε ποτε θα ερθει το λεωφορειο,θερμοκρασια κά.

Απο τον δημο μου ειχαν πει οτι ολες οι αδειες ετοιμες και θα ξεκινησουν μεχρι 10 Νοεμβρη.(το πρωτο ισχυει σιγουρα)
Απο τον ΟΤΕ μου ειπαν οταν τελειωσουν τα εργα βορεια προαστεια και λεωφορο μαραθωνος θα ερθουν Περιστερι , Πετρουπολη (υπολογιζει να αρχισουν τα εργα τον Ιανουαριο).

----------


## Νέφερ

ΑΑΑΑΑ χαχαχαχα.
Και χάρηκα λίγο ο άτιμος... τέλος πάντων....
Μήπως έχουμε κανένα νέο πέρι έργων για καμπίνες στη Χρυσούπολη mike?

----------


## psolord

Ωπα κάτσε αυτό είναι ενδιαφέρον.

Πως σου λένε πότε θα έρθει το λεωφορείο δηλαδή?  :Razz: 

Όχι τίποτα άλλο, γιατί σε λίγο ούτε αμάξι δεν θα μπορούμε να έχουμε.

----------


## mike_871

http://oasth.gr/#el/thlefwniko-susth...dikoi-stasewn/
http://www.skai.gr/news/technology/a...o-tin-telelog/

----------


## psolord

:One thumb up:

----------


## romankonis

> Ωπα κάτσε αυτό είναι ενδιαφέρον.
> 
> Πως σου λένε πότε θα έρθει το λεωφορείο δηλαδή? 
> 
> Όχι τίποτα άλλο, γιατί σε λίγο ούτε αμάξι δεν θα μπορούμε να έχουμε.


Κάθε χρόνο λόγω της δουλειας πηγενω στο Βέλγιο, και εκεί όλα τα λεωφορεία και όλες οι στάσεις έχουν αυτό το σύστημα χρόνια)) Απλά, μεχρει να έρθει κάτι καινουρειο και αξιόπιστο στη Ελλάδα θα περάσουν χρόνια))) E, που ζούμε :Wink: ))

----------


## Νέφερ

Και συγνώμη ρε πεδιά για να μην ανοίξω άλλο thread τσάμπα.
Όταν με το καλό γίνουν διαθέσιμες η υπηρεσίες FTTH στην Ελλάδα,
τα έργα που γίνονται τώρα θα είναι αρκέτα έτσι ώστε η αναβάθμiση από VDSL σε FTTH να είναι με μια απλή αλλαγή πακέτου
ή θα γίνουν ένα σωρό σκαψίματα πάλι και θα έχουμε πάλι να κάνουμε με άδειες και σουξου μουξου?

**Ευχαριστώ Mike για τα καλά νέα!

----------


## jkoukos

Με τις νέες καμπίνες έχουμε FTTC. Για να φθάσουμε στο FTTH/B θα χρειαστεί να συνδεθεί με οπτική ίνα κάθε οικοδομή με την καμπίνα (αντί του υπάρχοντος χάλκινου καλωδίου).
Άρα πάλι σκαψίματα και μάλιστα πολύ περισσότερα, εφόσον θα γίνουν για όλες τις οικοδομές.

----------


## dimitris_13

> Απο τον ΟΤΕ μου ειπαν οταν τελειωσουν τα εργα βορεια προαστεια και λεωφορο μαραθωνος θα ερθουν Περιστερι , Πετρουπολη (υπολογιζει να αρχισουν τα εργα τον Ιανουαριο).


Eπιβεβαιωνω και εγω αυτο που ειπες. Χτες στην Λεωφορο Θησεως περνουσαν οπτικη ινα μεσα στους σωληνες. Επιασα κουβεντα με εναν εργατη (αρχικα τον ρωτησα απο που περνανε την οπτικη ινα) και μου ειπε πως μετα θα πανε στο Περιστερι. Πιστευω αυτο θα γινει το 2016 γιατι στο ΑΚ Ανοιξης δεν εχουν τελειωσει τα εργα και μετα θα παρει σειρα το ΑΚ Εκαλης. 
Υπομονη εσεις στο Περιστερι.

----------


## psolord

https://youtu.be/TlBrQjKBFaU?t=43

 :Razz:

----------


## balandis

επιτελους ανασες...αντε κανα χρονο να τελειωνουμε ......

----------


## griniaris

Παντως στην οδο περικλεους οποιος περναει απο εκει θα δει οτι στα δεξια οπως ανεβαινουμε, σκαβουν καθε 4-5 τετραγωνα. 
Απο οτι ειδα στα γρηγορα (οκ τρεχω λιγο παραπανω με το αμαξι χαχαχα) σε καθε ''τρυπα'' καταληγουν αρκετα μεγαλα πλαστικα καναλια (σωληνες).

Ελπιζω να εχουν σχεση με ΟΤΕ.

----------


## toxicgarbage

http://www.linksa.gr/  αν δεν κανω λαθος ειναι η εταιρια η οποια υλοποιει τα εργα στην  δροσια/αγιο στεφανο(ακομα εκει ειναι,εχουν περασει τις ινες αλλα οχι τισ καμπινες)

----------


## gkkal

στο υψος σαπφους και ναουσης στο περιστερι
τωρα δεν ξερω αν θα δουμε καμια διαφορα εμεις εδω πανω που πιανουμε 1,7 mbps αλλα το ανεβασα μηπως ξερετε τιποτα

----------


## mike_871

Αρχισαν τα εργα για vdsl απο καμπινα επισης σκαψανε και Αγ.Βασιλειου και Εσπεριδων και Ερμιονιδων, 4 μερες επεσα εξω σορυ κι'ολας κυριε romankonis

----------


## romankonis

χαχαχα τι θες να μου πεις με αυτα? αρχισαν, αρχισαν με το καλο, απλα δεν ειναι καλο να τρεχεις μπροστα απο το τρενο κυριε.

----------


## Νέφερ

πωπωπωπω ΝΑΤΑ ΜΑΣ!!
Σπουδαία νέα μπράβο mike!
Τώρα όμως πως θα το κάνουν?? Θα εγκαταστήσουν καμπίνες παντού και μετά θα περάσουν οπτική ίνα ή μία μία της περιοχές θα τις τελειώνουν εντελώς και μετά θα προχωράνε?

----------


## mike_871

αυτες τις καμπινες που θα βαλουν θα περασουν και ρευμα και οπτικη ινα, δηλαδη θα ειναι ολοκληρωμενη η καμπινα, οπως την πρωτη που βαλανε

----------


## balandis

επιτελους να ξεπηξουμε..... :Worthy: απο πιο κεντρο θα περνουμε η θα υπαρχει και αλλο??η απο την καμπινα της γειτονιας??καποια αναλυση....

----------


## jkoukos

Στις νέες καμπίνες ο ΟΤΕ τοποθετεί ενεργό εξοπλισμό xDSL. Με απλά λόγια πρόκειται για κανονικό DSLAM, στο οποίο καταλήγει η σύνδεση με το διαδίκτυο μέσω οπτικής ίνας.
Ουσιαστικά φέρνει κοντά μας το αστικό κέντρο (όσον αφορά το διαδίκτυο) εκμηδενίζοντας τα προβλήματα συγχρονισμού λόγω μεγάλης απόστασης.

----------


## balandis

μπομπα ..αχχααχα :ROFL:

----------


## Νέφερ

Εύχομαι 50αρες ταχύτητες σε όλους...
4.8 ρημαδο χιλιόμετρα απόσταση από το Α/Κ του Περιστερίου έχω...

----------


## makfil

> πωπωπωπω ΝΑΤΑ ΜΑΣ!!
> Σπουδαία νέα μπράβο mike!
> Τώρα όμως πως θα το κάνουν?? Θα εγκαταστήσουν καμπίνες παντού και μετά θα περάσουν οπτική ίνα ή μία μία της περιοχές θα τις τελειώνουν εντελώς και μετά θα προχωράνε?


Η διαδικασία είναι 1) να εγκατασταθούν πρώτα οι νέες καμπίνες στη θέση ή δίπλα από τις παλιές, 2) να μεταφερθούν τα τηλεφωνικά ζευγάρια στο ένα τμήμα της νέας καμπίνας, 3) να εγκατασταθούν όλα τα απαραίτητα εξαρτήματα στο υπόλοιπο τμήμα της καμπίνας, 4) να συνδεθεί η καμπίνα με οπτική ίνα μα το ΑΚ και 5) να συνδεθεί η καμπίνα με το δίκτυο της ΔΕΗ.

Μτά την ολοκλήρωση αυτών των εργασιών, θα περάσει λίγος χρόνος για την ενεργοποίηση του νέου δικτύου, μετά από σχετική άδεια της ΕΕΤΤ.

----------


## Dimos35

Μετά τα ευχάριστα που διάβασα, βγήκα για βολτίτσα να δω με τα μάτια μου τα έργα.
ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ: Ακολουθούν σκληρές εικόνες, απομακρύνετε τα παιδιά και λοιπές ευπαθείς ομάδες από τα monitor.

Κορίνθου και Αγ. Βασιλειου

Εσπερίδων και Αγ. Βασιλείου

Πολυγνώτου και Αγ. Βασιλείου. Εδώ έχουν βάλει κορδέλα και καλούν τους κάτοχους να πάρουν τα αυτοκίνητα τους.

Ναούσης και Σαπφούς.

----------


## balandis

ανυπομονω φιλαρακι ..αγειου βασιλειου που ειναι αυτα μενω δυο στασεις πριν το τερμα αγειου βασιλειου...οδος πηνειου...

----------


## psolord

Στις ειδήσεις των εννέα:

Προσοχή προσοχή. Νέα τρέλα βαράει το Περιστέρι. Πολίτες εθεάθησαν να βγάζουν φωτογραφίες τα έργα του ΟΤΕ.

 :Razz:

----------


## Dimos35

> ανυπομονω φιλαρακι ..αγειου βασιλειου που ειναι αυτα μενω δυο στασεις πριν το τερμα αγειου βασιλειου...οδος πηνειου...


Είσαι λίγο πιο χαμηλά από αυτά που ανέβασα. 
Η πρώτη φωτογραφία είναι πάνω από το τέρμα του Αγ. Βασιλείου, η δεύτερη ακριβώς απέναντι από το τέρμα. Η τρίτη είναι λίγο πάνω από τη Ναούσης (3-4 στενά).

Πέρασα και από την περιοχή σου. Λογικά θα παίρνεις από την καμπίνα Χαλέπα και Σπερχειού. Βάζω σημερινή φωτογραφία.  :Smile: 


- - - Updated - - -




> Στις ειδήσεις των εννέα:
> 
> Προσοχή προσοχή. Νέα τρέλα βαράει το Περιστέρι. Πολίτες εθεάθησαν να βγάζουν φωτογραφίες τα έργα του ΟΤΕ.


Χχαχχαχαχαχχχα. Μέχρι και μεροκάματο τσάμπα θα πήγαινα να κάνω μπας και τελειώσουν πιο γρήγορα.  :Laughing:

----------


## mike_871

479 θα αναβαθμιστει λογικα στην βδομαδα που μας ερχεται

----------


## balandis

δηλαδη θα αλλαξει το attenuation και θα πιανουμε δεν με νοιαζει ας ειναι και 35-40 αντι 50 απο 5..αχαχχαχαχαχα

----------


## makfil

Αυτό που με προβληματίζει είναι ότι στις φωτο που ανέβηκαν δεν βλέπω καμία καμπίνα (δίφυλλη, τρίφυλλη) από αυτές που έχουν τοποθετηθεί στις περιοχές της Αττικής και στην υπόλοιπη Ελλάδα.

----------


## mike_871

> Αυτό που με προβληματίζει είναι ότι στις φωτο που ανέβηκαν δεν βλέπω καμία καμπίνα (δίφυλλη, τρίφυλλη) από αυτές που έχουν τοποθετηθεί στις περιοχές της Αττικής και στην υπόλοιπη Ελλάδα.


επειδη πρωτα τις ξηλωνουν κανουν βαση απο μπετο και μετα τις βαζουν

----------


## makfil

Αυτό το γνωρίζω, αλλά σε καμία φωτο δεν είδα νέα καμπίνα και με προβλημάτισε.
Ας περιμένουμε και θα δούμε.

----------


## mike_871

> Αυτό το γνωρίζω, αλλά σε καμία φωτο δεν είδα νέα καμπίνα και με προβλημάτισε.
> Ας περιμένουμε και θα δούμε.


πως να δεις καμπινα αφου ακομα δεν εριξαν ουτε το μπετον?

----------


## slalom

> επειδη πρωτα τις ξηλωνουν κανουν βαση απο μπετο και μετα τις βαζουν


Η δικια μου δεν ξηλωθηκε, η βαση μπηκε απο κατω

----------


## Νέφερ

Λοιπόν, πέρασα από τη καμπίνα 499 στο ύψος της Σαπφούς το πρώι και είδα ένα τεχνικό που δούλευε εκεί. (Αν είδα καλά το φορτηγάκι που είχε κουβάλαγε κομμάτια καμπίνας αλλα δεν είμαι σίγουρος)
Μου είπε ότι μέσα σε ένα μήνα θα έχουν αναβαθμίσει όλες τις καμπίνες και έπειτα θα σκάψουν για οπτική και τον Ιανουάριο λογικά θα πέρασουν τους σωλήνες με την ίνα.

----------


## danaos130

Λοιπον.....πολυ καλησπερα σας
Σαν κατοικος και εγω του Περιστεριου (Νεα Ζωη) μπορω με χαρα να ενημερωσω οσους ενδιαφερονται οτι τα εργα απο οτι εχω δει ξεκινησαν.( Γεια σου mike με τις φωτο σου) Σε εμενα τουλαχιστον στην περιοχη μου αλλαζουν το καφαο σε καμπινα. Ειχα ενημερωση απο φιλο οτι τελος του χρονου θα ειχα vdsl. Οπως δειχνει μαλλον θα εχω. ουαουυυυυυ!!!!!
Αυριο ευελπιστω να εχω και φωτο απο τις εργασιες.......
Ζουμε ιστορικες στιγμες κυριοι....................................................και ξανα μανα ουαουυυυυυυ.
Η υπ΄αριθμ. 496 καμπινα μπηκε και ειναι στη θεση της.   Πω πω ομορφιες.......Το απογευμα φωτο....!!!!!!

----------


## psolord

Παιδιά μόλις δω έργα στο καφαο της γειτονιας μου, θα στήσω ψησταριά, θα βγάλω boombox, φιλαράκια μπύρες κλπ και θα γυρίσω βιντεάκι για Youtube!  :Razz:

----------


## man with no name

danaos130 σε ποιο ύψος της Νέας Ζωής γιατί είμαστε γειτονάκια...

----------


## danaos130

> danaos130 σε ποιο ύψος της Νέας Ζωής γιατί είμαστε γειτονάκια...


Εσπεριδων. Στο τερμα του λεωφορειου του Αγ. Βασιλειου απεναντι ειναι η καμπινα φρεσκια φρεσκια και κατασπρη    λολ

----------


## man with no name

Για Νέα Ζωή έχεις καμιά πληροφορία;

----------


## danaos130

Ε τι πληροφορια να εχω εκτος απο το οτι ξεκινησαν και μπαινουν καμπινες???? το πολυ σε 2 μηνες θα ειναι ολα πιστευω εν ενεργεια. Απο την στιγμη που ξεκινησει να μπαινει καμπινα βαλε και κανα 2μηνο το αργοτερο. Ενδεχομενως σε αλλους πολυ πιο γρηγορα εφοσον η οπτικη ινα εχει περαστει εως καποιο σημειο. Δεν ειμαι και γνωστης επι του θεματος αλλα πιστευω σε κανα διμηνο ολη η περιοχη θα φυσαει.........................!!!!!!
Την Κυριακη αναψε και κανα κερι στην εκκλησια .....για καλο και για κακο.
Εγω παντως ολως τυχαιως την Κυριακη που μας περασε ειχα κανει στο σπιτι αγιασμο. *Επιασε*. αχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ¨)

----------


## man with no name

Λαμπάδα μέχρι το μπόι μου θα ανάψω,άντε με το καλό γιατί δεν αντέχω άλλο με 2mbps.

----------


## Core2Extreme

> Ε τι πληροφορια να εχω εκτος απο το οτι ξεκινησαν και μπαινουν καμπινες???? το πολυ σε 2 μηνες θα ειναι ολα πιστευω εν ενεργεια. Απο την στιγμη που ξεκινησει να μπαινει καμπινα βαλε και κανα 2μηνο το αργοτερο. Ενδεχομενως σε αλλους πολυ πιο γρηγορα εφοσον η οπτικη ινα εχει περαστει εως καποιο σημειο. Δεν ειμαι και γνωστης επι του θεματος αλλα πιστευω σε κανα διμηνο ολη η περιοχη θα φυσαει.........................!!!!!!
> Την Κυριακη αναψε και κανα κερι στην εκκλησια .....για καλο και για κακο.
> Εγω παντως ολως τυχαιως την Κυριακη που μας περασε ειχα κανει στο σπιτι αγιασμο. *Επιασε*. αχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ¨)


Μακάρι να ήταν 2 μήνες για να είναι έτοιμα από την αρχική τοποθέτηση των καμπίνων. Αλλά δεν είναι έτσι.
4-4μιση μήνες από την τοποθέτηση των πρώτων καμπίνων ίσως.
2 μήνες σχεδόν αποκλείεται για να μην στο αποκλείσω παντελώς.

----------


## danaos130

> Μακάρι να ήταν 2 μήνες για να είναι έτοιμα από την αρχική τοποθέτηση των καμπίνων. Αλλά δεν είναι έτσι.
> 4-4μιση μήνες από την τοποθέτηση των πρώτων καμπίνων ίσως.
> 2 μήνες σχεδόν αποκλείεται για να μην στο αποκλείσω παντελώς.


οκ τα ξαναλεμε σε 2 μηνες

----------


## Core2Extreme

> οκ τα ξαναλεμε σε 2 μηνες


Τι θα στοιχηματίσουμε ?
Μπουκάλι στα μπουζούκια ?
Βλέπω ότι είσαι πολύ σίγουρος, οπότε να βάλουμε κάτι να πιείς κανά μπουκαλάκι τζάμπα σε 2 μήνες από τώρα  :Very Happy:

----------


## danaos130

> Τι θα στοιχηματίσουμε ?
> Μπουκάλι στα μπουζούκια ?
> Βλέπω ότι είσαι πολύ σίγουρος, οπότε να βάλουμε κάτι να πιείς κανά μπουκαλάκι τζάμπα σε 2 μήνες από τώρα


Σε 2 μηνες



Επειδη εδω δεν μπηκα ουτε για να βαλω στοιχηματα αλλα ποσο μαλλον να το παιξω ειδημονας σε πραγματα που δεν γνωριζω Αυτο ηταν το τελευταιο ποστ απο εμενα. Και για καποιους υποψην οτι δεν ειμαι νεο μελος οπως εμφανιζετε στο προφιλ μου και δει ''πονηριδης'' απλα προς ενημερωση αυτος ειναι απλα νεος λογαριασμος. Το νοημα του φορουμ και των αναρτησεων του καθενος εδω μεσα ειναι πιστευω προς οφελος της ενημερωσης μας διοτι αν ειχαμε σαφη ενημερωση απο τους παροχους κλπ κλπ δεν θα υπηρχε η αναγκη να ποσταρουμε εδω. Για στοιχηματα και αντιπαραθεσεις οπως και για αλλα πολλα υπαρχουν αλλες σελιδες. Εγω ειπα 2 μηνες αλλος θα πει 4 ο επομενος 6 και ο μεθεπομενος του αγιου ανημερα. Οκ λοιπον ας μπει και στην δευτερα παρουσια. Αν ειναι να γραφουμε κατι και να το κανουμε αστειο με το φοβο να το συνεχισουμε σε αντιπαραθεση του στυλ  ''εγω ξερω καλυτερα εσυ δεν ξερεις 'η ακομα παραπερα εγω την εχω μεγαλυτερη απο εσενα κλπ κλπ'' δεν εχει νοημα να ποσταρω κατι παραπανω.   Ευχαριστω.

----------


## mike_871

> Τι θα στοιχηματίσουμε ?
> Μπουκάλι στα μπουζούκια ?
> Βλέπω ότι είσαι πολύ σίγουρος, οπότε να βάλουμε κάτι να πιείς κανά μπουκαλάκι τζάμπα σε 2 μήνες από τώρα


Ψαχνεις για τσαμπα μπουκαλια μου φενεται αχαχαχ  :ROFL:

----------


## balandis

αχαχαχαχχαχαχα μπραβο ρε φιλε .... :ROFL:

----------


## jkoukos

> Ε τι πληροφορια να εχω εκτος απο το οτι ξεκινησαν και μπαινουν καμπινες???? το πολυ σε 2 μηνες θα ειναι ολα πιστευω εν ενεργεια. Απο την στιγμη που ξεκινησει να μπαινει καμπινα βαλε και κανα 2μηνο το αργοτερο. Ενδεχομενως σε αλλους πολυ πιο γρηγορα εφοσον η οπτικη ινα εχει περαστει εως καποιο σημειο. Δεν ειμαι και γνωστης επι του θεματος αλλα πιστευω σε κανα διμηνο ολη η περιοχη θα φυσαει.........................!!!!!!


Πολύ σίγουρο σε βλέπω (για το 2μηνο). Που είδες να περνούν οπτικές ίνες; Σωλήνες πέρασαν και αργότερα οι οπτικές.

Έσκαψαν πρώτη φορά και τοποθέτησαν την καμπίνα σου.
Θα σκάψουν 2η φορά, αν δεν το έχουν κάνει ήδη, για να φθάσει ο σωλήνας στην καμπίνα σου. Αργότερα θα περαστεί η οπτική ίνα.
Θα σκάψουν 3η φορά για να συνδεθεί η καμπίνα σου με το δίκτυο της ΔΕΗ.
Κατόπιν θα μπει ο ενεργός εξοπλισμός αρχίζοντας έλεγχοι και ρυθμίσεις αυτού. Αν όλα πάνε καλά, η καμπίνα θα δοθεί σε υπηρεσία.

Αν βάλεις ότι έχουμε αρκετές μέρες αργιών λόγω εορταστικής περιόδου, να εύχεσαι η σύνδεσή σου να γίνει πριν τις Απόκριες.

----------


## Νέφερ

Λοιπόν τα έργα από αυτά που πέρασα και είδα σήμερα πάνε καλά αν όχι με ραγδαίο ρυθμό.
Οι φωτογραφίες είναι από 3 διαφορετικές καμπίνες. Την 499, αυτή στη στροφή του 748 για τέρμα χρυσούπολης και μία στην Αιτωλών κοντά στη πλατεία Πολυτεχνείου.

----------


## aligatoras

Αν και δυστυχώς οι καμπίνες της γειτονιάς μου δεν είναι μέσα σ αυτές που αναβαθμιστούν τα νέα δεν μπορεί παρά μόνο να είναι εκπληκτικά για το Περιστέρι.

Εμπορικά θα περιμένουν να τελειώσουν όλα τα έργα και να δώσουν τη διαθεσιμότητα.

----------


## danaos130

> Πολύ σίγουρο σε βλέπω (για το 2μηνο). Που είδες να περνούν οπτικές ίνες; Σωλήνες πέρασαν και αργότερα οι οπτικές.
> 
> Έσκαψαν πρώτη φορά και τοποθέτησαν την καμπίνα σου.
> Θα σκάψουν 2η φορά, αν δεν το έχουν κάνει ήδη, για να φθάσει ο σωλήνας στην καμπίνα σου. Αργότερα θα περαστεί η οπτική ίνα.
> Θα σκάψουν 3η φορά για να συνδεθεί η καμπίνα σου με το δίκτυο της ΔΕΗ.
> Κατόπιν θα μπει ο ενεργός εξοπλισμός αρχίζοντας έλεγχοι και ρυθμίσεις αυτού. Αν όλα πάνε καλά, η καμπίνα θα δοθεί σε υπηρεσία.
> 
> Αν βάλεις ότι έχουμε αρκετές μέρες αργιών λόγω εορταστικής περιόδου, να εύχεσαι η σύνδεσή σου να γίνει πριν τις Απόκριες.


Mπααααα Χριστουγεννα του 2023 για να ειμαστε και σιγουροι.

----------


## Νέφερ

Παιδιά ηρεμήστε και μην κολλάτε σε 1-2 μήνες. Αυτή την υπηρεσία την περιμένουμε ΧΡΟΝΙΑ τώρα και θα ήταν λίγο χαζό να αρχίσουμε να τσακωνόμαστε τώρα που γίνονται έργα. Όσοι θέλουν να βοηθήσουν με ενημερώσεις για τα έργα καλώς. Όποιος δεν έχει τίποτα καλό να πει καλύτερα να μην σχολιάσει καθόλου.

----------


## Core2Extreme

> Mπααααα Χριστουγεννα του 2023 για να ειμαστε και σιγουροι.


Τυχαίο άραγε το ότι αυτό είναι το πολλοστό account σου ?

Με τέτοια συμπεριφορά...

----------


## danaos130

> Τυχαίο άραγε το ότι αυτό είναι το πολλοστό account σου ?
> 
> Με τέτοια συμπεριφορά...


Λοιπον επειδη πολλες εξυπναδες και μαλλον δεν καταλαβαινεις τα Ελληνικα που διαβαζεις ή μαλλον τα ερμηνευεις οπως εσυ νομιζεις.
Δεν ειναι το πολοστο account μου. Ειχα αλλο ενα απλα δεν εχω πια το email και ετσι εκανα καινουργιο. (πρεπει να δινω και εξηγησεις....)
Οσο για την συμπεριφορα μου ξεκινα να διαβαζεις απο την αρχη και μετα να βγαζεις συμπερασματα.
Και απαντω οπως απαντανε καποιοι μεσα σε αυτους και εσυ.
Και το αρχισες εσυ το πανυγηρι και μας βαζεις και χερι τωρα?????

'''Τι θα στοιχηματίσουμε ?
Μπουκάλι στα μπουζούκια ?
Βλέπω ότι είσαι πολύ σίγουρος, οπότε να βάλουμε κάτι να πιείς κανά μπουκαλάκι τζάμπα σε 2 μήνες από τώρα ''   ετσι για να μην ξεχνιομαστε.......''

Η δικια σου συμπεριφορα ηταν καλυτερη ε?  Μηνυματακι εξυπναδας???? Με ξερεις και απο χτες????  Δεν εχω ρε φιλε ουτε το μπουκαλι σου αναγκη ουτε τιποτα. Και στοιχηματα στο στοιχημαν  οχι εδω.
Εδω προφανως ειναι φορουμ ενημερωσης. Και αν θελεις να κανεις πλακιτσα μαθε τουλαχιστον να την κανεις με τετοιο τροπο ωστε να μην προσβαλεις τον αλλο.
Και μπορεις αν μη τι αλλο να το συνεχισεις........ωστε να με δικαιωσεις στα λεγομενα μου. Βεβαια τροπους συμπεριφορας δεν θα σου μαθω εγω αφου προφανως δεν εχεις μαθει μεχρι τωρα. Αλλα Ημαρτον να μας βαζεις και χερι?????

----------


## prince72

Πολυ ωραια.
Ξερεις κανενας εαν εχει δει καμια καμπινα στη Αγια αναστασια περιοχη.
Ακομα εαν γνωριζει κανενας τι εξωπλισμος ειναι αυτος σε αυτες τις καινουργιες καμπινες.
Παραδειγμα ποσους χρηστες υποστηριζουν (δηλαδη τις συνολικες πορτες),
το bandwidth της καμπινας με την οπτικη, εαν οι καμπινες υποστηριζουν vdsl vectoring,
τον κατασκευαστη των DSLAM, και διαφορα αλλα.
Καλο ειναι να γνωριζουμε κατι

----------


## griniaris

Δεν ξερω τι ακριβως σχεδιαζουν να κανουν... και τι χρονοδιαγραμμα παραδοσης εχουν....

ΑΛΛΑ σημερα βλεπω τα μικρα ασπρα φορτηγακια να τρεχουν πανικοβλητα περα-δωθε. 

Αλλα γραφουν Τεχνικη υποστηριξη πελατων..... 

ΚΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΝΑΒΑΘΜΙΣΗ ΔΙΚΤΥΟΥ..... απο οτι προλαβα στα γρηγορα να δω. 

πολλα περα-δωθε.. πρεπει να ειδα σε 3 ωρες τουλαχιστον 12-14 φορες φορτηγακια. 


Αντε με το καλο.. η ουρα εμεινε..  :Smile:

----------


## Atallos

Η 496 ειναι up and running

Ρε συ Δαναος , πραγματικα πρεπει να μενεις καπου απεναντι

----------


## romankonis

VDSL θα δοθεί στη υπηρεσία από αρχές 2016. Θα αναβαθμίσουν όλες παλιές καμπίνες.

----------


## theodore13

Για Ανθούπολη σύνορα με Ίλιον ξέρετε κάτι?

----------


## danaos130

[QUOTE=Atallos;5819782]Η 496 ειναι up and running

¨)¨)¨)¨)¨)¨)

----------


## Νέφερ

Σήμερα έσκαψαν μια τρύπα κοντά στη καμπίνα 483 όπου υπάγομαι. (Φώτο 1)
Μήπως θα μεταφέρουν την 483 (Φώτο 2) στην τρύπα αυτή ή είναι κάτι άλλο, μπορείτε να μου το εξηγήσετε?? 
Επίσης έχουμε εξελίξεις στην καμπίνα στην Αιτωλών (Φώτο 3) καθώς και στην 499 (Φώτο 4).

----------


## johnny 6

Παιδια εγω μενω Καπεταν Χορνα αρχες στο δρομο Αγ.Βασιλειου και εχω οτε ...λογικα με πιανουν οι καινουργιες καμπινες για vdsl?

----------


## jimmyl

ΑΝΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΑ ΔΙΚΑ ΜΑΣ ΟΙ ΛΕΥΤΕΡΕΣ

----------


## dionisis1925

Έλεγα και εγώ τι διάολο σκάβουν σε Δέγλερη και στην Περικλέους...άντε μπας και δούμε άσπρη μέρα :P

----------


## Νέφερ

Η καμπίνα 499 ειναι έτοιμη.

----------


## romankonis

Παιδιά, τι βιάζεστε; Έτσι ή αλλιώς μετά από 3 - 6 μήνες θα δοθεί η καμπίνα στην υπηρεσία. Χαλαρώστε))) Περισσότεροι θα αποκτήσουν VDSL από το καλοκαίρι. Στην Πρέβεζα, είχαν βάλει πριν ένα χρόνο και πέρασαν την οπτική ίνα.Ακόμα τίποτα. Relax  :Wink:

----------


## Core2Extreme

> Η καμπίνα 499 ειναι έτοιμη.


Την άνοιξες και είδες μέσα όλο τον εξοπλισμό, συνδεδεμένα τα πάντα, έφτασε η ίνα από το Α/Κ στην καμπίνα αυτή κλπ ?

( άσχετο που ότι η διάθεση γίνεται όταν είναι έτοιμο όλο το έργο, δεν δίνονται μεμονωμένες καμπίνες )

----------


## shocked

> Παιδιά, τι βιάζεστε; Έτσι ή αλλιώς μετά από 3 - 6 μήνες θα δοθεί η καμπίνα στην υπηρεσία. Χαλαρώστε))) Περισσότεροι θα αποκτήσουν VDSL από το καλοκαίρι. Στην Πρέβεζα, είχαν βάλει πριν ένα χρόνο και πέρασαν την οπτική ίνα.Ακόμα τίποτα. Relax


τουλαχιστον μπαινει καμπινα.

----------


## Atallos

Εσπεριδων κ Αγ Βασιλειου σημερα παντως εχουν ερθει απο τις 8 η ωρα κ ακομα δεν εχουν φυγει , δεν ξερω τι ακριβως κανουν και δεν ειχα ιντερνετ/τηλ για 8 ωρες
Ενω την αλλη φορα ειχαν τοποθετησει την καμπινα κανονικα , σημερα φαινεται οτι συνδεεουν την αλλη?

----------


## balandis

και γω δεν ειχα φιλε για κανα 4ωρο ευτυχως ειρθε και ειμαι σε αδεια...παλι καλα,

----------


## jkoukos

Στις 2φυλες καμπίνες μπαίνουν νέες οριολωρίδες και μεταφέρονται σε αυτές τα χάλκινα καλώδια της παλιάς καμπίνας. Οπότε λογικά υπάρχει διακοπή των υπηρεσιών για κάποιες ώρες.
Στις 3φυλες καμπίνες, διατηρούνται οι παλιές οριολωρίδες, οπότε δεν υπάρχει διακοπή των υπηρεσιών και τελειώνουν νωρίτερα.

----------


## danaos130

> Την άνοιξες και είδες μέσα όλο τον εξοπλισμό, συνδεδεμένα τα πάντα, έφτασε η ίνα από το Α/Κ στην καμπίνα αυτή κλπ ?
> 
> ( άσχετο που ότι η διάθεση γίνεται όταν είναι έτοιμο όλο το έργο, δεν δίνονται μεμονωμένες καμπίνες )


Ρε φιλε Ημαρτον
Σε ολους θα απαντας ετσι με υφος ειρωνικο συνεχεια?  Γιατι το κανεις αυτο??? Εχεις καποιο λογο ή ετσι εχεις μαθει να κανεις παντα???? Εχεις πληροφοριες και δεν μας τις λες???  Γιατι συμπεριφερεσαι ετσι????  Εκτος και ειναι το χουι σου να σπας τα νευρα του κοσμου. Αφου δεν ξερεις τιποτα για την περιοχη ασε να μιλανε αυτοι που ξερουν. Ημαρτον.................. η υπομονη εχει και ΟΡΙΑ

----------


## Νέφερ

> Την άνοιξες και είδες μέσα όλο τον εξοπλισμό, συνδεδεμένα τα πάντα, έφτασε η ίνα από το Α/Κ στην καμπίνα αυτή κλπ ?
> 
> ( άσχετο που ότι η διάθεση γίνεται όταν είναι έτοιμο όλο το έργο, δεν δίνονται μεμονωμένες καμπίνες )



Έτοιμη από την άποψη ότι είναι στημένη και περιμένει οπτική ίνα.
Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι πολυ δύσκολο να καταλάβεις τη εννοώ άμα παρακολουθείς το θέμα.

----------


## amadeusex

> Εσπεριδων κ Αγ Βασιλειου σημερα παντως εχουν ερθει απο τις 8 η ωρα κ ακομα δεν εχουν φυγει , δεν ξερω τι ακριβως κανουν και δεν ειχα ιντερνετ/τηλ για 8 ωρες
> Ενω την αλλη φορα ειχαν τοποθετησει την καμπινα κανονικα , σημερα φαινεται οτι συνδεεουν την αλλη?



Και εγώ εδώ μένω και μου συνδεσαν λάθος την γραμμή (είχα αλλον αριθμό). 

Κατέβηκα λοιπόν και πιάσαμε την κουβέντα με τους τεχνικούς. 
Επί λέξη μου είπαν "μη χαίρεσαι άδικα - θα πάρει 2-3 μήνες"

----------


## Core2Extreme

> Ρε φιλε Ημαρτον
> Σε ολους θα απαντας ετσι με υφος ειρωνικο συνεχεια?  Γιατι το κανεις αυτο??? Εχεις καποιο λογο ή ετσι εχεις μαθει να κανεις παντα???? Εχεις πληροφοριες και δεν μας τις λες???  Γιατι συμπεριφερεσαι ετσι????  Εκτος και ειναι το χουι σου να σπας τα νευρα του κοσμου. Αφου δεν ξερεις τιποτα για την περιοχη ασε να μιλανε αυτοι που ξερουν. Ημαρτον.................. η υπομονη εχει και ΟΡΙΑ


Τις παρατηρήσεις σου αλλού μεγάλε.

Το ποιός δεν ξέρει τίποτα φαίνεται.

Είδες τοποθετημένη την καμπίνα και είδες VDSL2 εσύ.

Ο Νέφερ γράφει "έτοιμη η 499".
Επειδή ο κόσμος δεν γνωρίζει θα νομίζει ότι μπορεί να πάει να παραγγείλει VDSL είτε από τον OTE είτε από άλλη εταιρία, για αυτό διευκρινίζω πως δεν είναι τίποτα "έτοιμο" ουσιαστικά.
Μπήκε η καμπίνα στην θέση της.
Σκάψανε τριγύρω και περάσανε τις σωλήνες.

Για να παραδοθεί η καμπίνα σε λειτουργεία υπάρχουνε ακόμα 20 πρέπει... πρέπει να μπεί ο εξοπλισμός, πρέπει να πάει η ΔΕΗ να δώσει ρεύμα, να πάει η ίνα από το ΑΚ μέχρι το κάθε ΚΑΦΑΟΥ, να μπούνε όλα τα ΚΑΦΑΟΥ του παρόντως Α/Κ, να ρυθμιστούνε και να τεσταριστούνε, να πάρουνε έγκριση από την ΕΕΤΤ, και τότε και μόνο δίνεται εμπορικά η υπηρεσία.

Σύμφωνα με τις γνώσεις σου αυτό θα γίνει σε κάτι λιγότερο από 2 μήνες από σήμερα.

----------


## romankonis

Και τι τώρα κάθε φορά όταν θα βάλουν καινούρια καμπίνα θα χρειαστεί να το αναφέρουμε και να φωνάζουμε (βάλανε καμπίνα, πέρασαν την ίνα, βάλανε εξοπλισμό, συνδέθηκε με ΔΕΗ) παιδική χαρά είμαστε,  σαν κάτι φανταστικό από τον ουρανό μας έπεσε ?))) αντε να βγάλετε selfe και με τους τεχνικούς)))) αλήθεια μου θυμίζει την παιδική χαρά... Καλύτερα να μιλήσετε με την τεχνική υποστήριξη όπου ανήκει η γραμμή σας και να ζητήσετε να σάς ενημερώσουν αν πλέον έχετε δυνατότητα για να αποκτήσετε VDSL υπηρεσία. Το θεωρώ σωστό και αξιόπιστο από αυτό που γίνεται εδώ στο θέμα.

----------


## Νέφερ

Συγνώμη αν σας ενόχλησαν οι φωτογραφίες που ανεβάζω αλλά δεν έχουν σκοπό να παραπλανήσουν το κόσμο στο να νομίζει ότι θα έχουμε VDSL αύριο.
Ο σκοπός μου είναι να ενημερώσω όσους από εδώ τους ενδιαφέρει για το τι γίνεται με τα έργα γιατί όπως πολύ σώστα είπε ο Core, δεν είναι όλοι εδώ γνώστες του θέματος.
Όμως αποκαλόντας αυτές τις προσπάθειες "Παιδική χαρά" δείχνει μια συμπεριφορά μηδενικού σεβασμού προς τον άλλον και ένα τελείως ανάγωγο άτομο.
Εγώ θα συνεχίσω αυτό που κάνω και θα σταματήσω μόνο όταν ένα διαχειριστής του site κρίνει ότι είναι λάθος.

----------


## Atallos

> Και τι τώρα κάθε φορά όταν θα βάλουν καινούρια καμπίνα θα χρειαστεί να το αναφέρουμε και να φωνάζουμε (βάλανε καμπίνα, πέρασαν την ίνα, βάλανε εξοπλισμό, συνδέθηκε με ΔΕΗ) παιδική χαρά είμαστε,  σαν κάτι φανταστικό από τον ουρανό μας έπεσε ?))) αντε να βγάλετε selfe και με τους τεχνικούς)))) αλήθεια μου θυμίζει την παιδική χαρά... Καλύτερα να μιλήσετε με την τεχνική υποστήριξη όπου ανήκει η γραμμή σας και να ζητήσετε να σάς ενημερώσουν αν πλέον έχετε δυνατότητα για να αποκτήσετε VDSL υπηρεσία. Το θεωρώ σωστό και αξιόπιστο από αυτό που γίνεται εδώ στο θέμα.


Αν ζεις στο Περιστερι , ξερεις τι παιζει με την περιοχη και το ιντερνετ
Ολα αυτα λοιπον ειναι christmas came early για ολους εμας

Δεν βλεπω κατι κακο στο να ποσταρει ο αλλος οτι αρχισαν τα εργα και στην δικη του γειτονια , ενημερωση κανει ο ανθρωπας
Στην τελικη , οποιος δεν θελει δεν διαβαζει . That simple

----------


## Core2Extreme

> Συγνώμη αν σας ενόχλησαν οι φωτογραφίες που ανεβάζω αλλά δεν έχουν σκοπό να παραπλανήσουν το κόσμο στο να νομίζει ότι θα έχουμε VDSL αύριο.
> Ο σκοπός μου είναι να ενημερώσω όσους από εδώ τους ενδιαφέρει για το τι γίνεται με τα έργα γιατί όπως πολύ σώστα είπε ο Core, δεν είναι όλοι εδώ γνώστες του θέματος.
> Όμως αποκαλόντας αυτές τις προσπάθειες "Παιδική χαρά" δείχνει μια συμπεριφορά μηδενικού σεβασμού προς τον άλλον και ένα τελείως ανάγωγο άτομο.
> Εγώ θα συνεχίσω αυτό που κάνω και θα σταματήσω μόνο όταν ένα διαχειριστής του site κρίνει ότι είναι λάθος.


Καλά κάνεις και ενημερώνεις.
Όποιου δεν του αρέσει, ας κάνει ignore ή τα στραβά μάτια.

----------


## psolord

> Και εγώ εδώ μένω και μου συνδεσαν λάθος την γραμμή (είχα αλλον αριθμό). 
> 
> Κατέβηκα λοιπόν και πιάσαμε την κουβέντα με τους τεχνικούς. 
> Επί λέξη μου είπαν "μη χαίρεσαι άδικα - θα πάρει 2-3 μήνες"


H φραση μη χαιρεσαι αδικα και η φραση θα παρει 2-3 μηνες, δεν ανηκουν στη  ιδια προταση!

Μονο 2-3 μηνες? Ρε γιουπι λεμε! Τοσο καιρο περιμενουμε. Χρονια.  :Razz:

----------


## romankonis

Μηδενική κατανόηση)) Λέω, δεν έχετε άλλη δουλειά εκτός από αυτό :Wink: ) Μένω στο Περιστέρι, είμαι απόλυτα ευχαριστημένος από την γραμμή που έχω. Δεν λέω ότι κάποιος κάνει κάτι κακό, απλά υπάρχουν άλλα πράγματα τα οποία πρέπει να έχουν την προσοχή όχι οι καμπίνες))) για μένα δεν έχει καμία σημασία οι.φωτογραφίες, έκανα την αίτηση και μόλις θα έχει διαθεσιμότητα, θα ενημερώσουν. Απλά κάντε υπομονή)))

----------


## Atallos

> Μηδενική κατανόηση)) Λέω, δεν έχετε άλλη δουλειά εκτός από αυτό) Μένω στο Περιστέρι, είμαι απόλυτα ευχαριστημένος από την γραμμή που έχω. Δεν λέω ότι κάποιος κάνει κάτι κακό, απλά υπάρχουν άλλα πράγματα τα οποία πρέπει να έχουν την προσοχή όχι οι καμπίνες))) για μένα δεν έχει καμία σημασία οι.φωτογραφίες, έκανα την αίτηση και μόλις θα έχει διαθεσιμότητα, θα ενημερώσουν. Απλά κάντε υπομονή)))


Προφανως τοτε δεν εισαι με 3,5 mb εδω και καμια 10αρια χρονια
Εκτος κ αν εισαι και σου φτανουν ,εκει παω πασο

Το point της ολης υποθεσης ειναι οτι ο δημαρχος αρνιοταν περισματικα να ξεκινησουν τα εργα και τωρα ξαφνικα βλεπουμε δουλεια κ μαλιστα με γοργους ρυθμους
Απο εκει πηγαζει ο ενθουσιασμος ολων

----------


## Νέφερ

Ειλικρινά δεν καταλαβαίνω τι θες μας κάνεις να καταλάβουμε.
Το νήμα δεν δημιουργήθηκε για να κάνουμε "υπομονή" αλλά για ενημέρωση και άμα γίνεται κιόλας, συνεχής.
Η άποψη σου για το ότι πρέπει να κάνουμε υπομονή είναι σώστη όμως είναι η ΔΙΚΙΑ σου άποψη και διαφέρει από των υπολοίπων και αυτό πρέπει να το σεβαστείς.
Κανένας δεν έχει προσπαθήσει να κάνει την άποψη του νόμο εδώ μέσα παρά μόνο εσύ αυτή τη στιγμή.

Όπως και να έχει αυτή η άσκοπη συζήτηση έγινε ήδη κουραστική, άμα έχω περισσότερα νέα θα ανεβάσω τις επομένες μέρες για όποιον τον ενδιαφέρει.  :Smile:

----------


## slalom

> Έτοιμη από την άποψη ότι είναι στημένη και περιμένει οπτική ίνα.
> Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι πολυ δύσκολο να καταλάβεις τη εννοώ άμα παρακολουθείς το θέμα.


Να μην εννοεις τιποτα, πες τοποθετηθηκε η καινουρια καμπινα.

----------


## mike_871

Κρατηστε το νημα σε ενα επιπεδο..νεοτερα απο βδομαδα

----------


## sdikr

Τι θα λέγατε να πάτε για κανά ποτάκι, ή για ότι θέλετε ώστε να χαλαρώσετε λίγο

----------


## balandis

υπομονη σημερα δεν ειχα internet ολο το πρωι.τωρα θα τρωγομαστε εμεινε η ουρα παιδες :Wink:

----------


## amadeusex

> H φραση μη χαιρεσαι αδικα και η φραση θα παρει 2-3 μηνες, δεν ανηκουν στη  ιδια προταση!
> 
> Μονο 2-3 μηνες? Ρε γιουπι λεμε! Τοσο καιρο περιμενουμε. Χρονια.


Φίλε μη νομίζεις πως δεν χαίρομαι - πολύ περισσότερο από ότι φαντάζεσαι...

Όταν μετακόμισα εδώ τον Μάιο και έκανα τη σύνδεση για το τηλέφωνο έπαθα την πλάκα μου ... Με υποτιθέμενη (πάντα) 24άρα έχω στην καλύτερη περίπτωση 2Mbit (ούτε καν, αν δεν κάνω reboot πέφτει και στα 800Κbit)

Με όσα έμαθα για την κατάσταση εδώ (δήμαρχος, τεράστια απόσταση από το dslam κοκ) δεν είχα καμία ελπίδα για γρήγορο Internet.

Επίσης να αναφέρω ότι ήρθα στην Ελλάδα το 2003 και είχα στην Γερμανία (τότε !)ήδη 2Mbit dsl. 

Χρησιμοποιώ το διαδίκτυο επαγγελματικά και πρέπει να ανταλλάσσω μεγάλα αρχεία με συνεργάτες μου και έχω απογοητευτεί με την κατάσταση εδώ.

Συμφωνώ λοιπόν, και οι 2&3 μήνες λαμβάνοντας υπ' όψιν την επικρατούσα κατασταση δεν είναι Τίποτα  :Smile:

----------


## baskon

> Το point της ολης υποθεσης ειναι οτι ο δημαρχος αρνιοταν περισματικα να ξεκινησουν τα εργα και τωρα ξαφνικα βλεπουμε δουλεια κ μαλιστα με γοργους ρυθμους
> Απο εκει πηγαζει ο ενθουσιασμος ολων


Εχω ξαναπει την αποψη μου οτι ο δημαρχος επαιξε καποιο μικρο ρολο..
Με το που τελειωσαν με τις υπολοιπες περιοχες απο τον οτε που θεωρουσαν οτι θα βγαλουν περισσοτερα λεφτα, προχωραν και στις δικες μας.. Ξαφνικα ολοι οι δημαρχοι του περιστεριου, πετρουπολεως κλπ απο κει που δεν αφηναν τα εργα τα αφηνουν...Not..
Ο οτε ειχε βρει τη δικαιολογια-καραμελα, πλεον ασχολειται και με τα δυτικα ...και βρισκει τις λυσεις στις οποιες ενστασεις δημαρχων..
Αντε να γινει το περιστερι να παρουμε και εμεις σειρα

----------


## jimmyl

ΘΑ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΗΣΩ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΠΡΟΛΑΛΗΣΑΝΤΑ

----------


## Νέφερ

Παιδιά, νιώθω πολύ μεγάλη συγκίνηση χαχαχαχα.  :Crying: 
Η καμπίνα όπου υπάγομαι (483) πρόκειται να γίνει 3φυλλη.

Επίσης:

----------


## Dodolo

Σόρρυ ρε παίδες;
Ποια η διαφορά μεταξύ τρίφυλλης και δίφυλλης;

----------


## balandis

που ειναι ακριβως η 483 φιλε και γω περιστερι ειμαι για πες μας σε παρακαλω!!

----------


## Νέφερ

> που ειναι ακριβως η 483 φιλε και γω περιστερι ειμαι για πες μας σε παρακαλω!!

----------


## balandis

καλα κοντα ειναι ωραια πραγματα!!ειμαι κανα 200αρι μετρα πιστευω απο κει!!αντε επιτελους........................ :Respekt:

----------


## iKoms

Να ρωτήσω κάτι και εγώ ρε παιδιά... πως ξέρουμε σε ποιά καμπίνα υπαγόμαστε; Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να το ξέρουμε;

----------


## makfil

Αν μένεις σε πολυκατοικία, θα δεις τον αριθμό του KV στο κουτί του ΟΤΕ στο υπόγειο.
Σε μονοκατοικία θα δεις το κουτί στην κολώνα που σε τροφοδοτεί.

----------


## metalover

Αντε ρε παιδια και στα δικα μας εδω στο κεντρο του περιστεριου  :Smile:

----------


## PEPES

> Σόρρυ ρε παίδες;
> Ποια η διαφορά μεταξύ τρίφυλλης και δίφυλλης;


Το εξηγει εδω http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...1%CE%B9/page42  post#616

----------


## mike_871

> Εχω ξαναπει την αποψη μου οτι ο δημαρχος επαιξε καποιο μικρο ρολο..
> Με το που τελειωσαν με τις υπολοιπες περιοχες απο τον οτε που θεωρουσαν οτι θα βγαλουν περισσοτερα λεφτα, προχωραν και στις δικες μας.. Ξαφνικα ολοι οι δημαρχοι του περιστεριου, πετρουπολεως κλπ απο κει που δεν αφηναν τα εργα τα αφηνουν...Not..
> Ο οτε ειχε βρει τη δικαιολογια-καραμελα, πλεον ασχολειται και με τα δυτικα ...και βρισκει τις λυσεις στις οποιες ενστασεις δημαρχων..
> Αντε να γινει το περιστερι να παρουμε και εμεις σειρα


Μην εισαι τοσο σιγουρος για αυτο...
Το Περιστερι ηταν απο τους πρωτους δημους που ειχε κανει αιτηση ο ΟΤΕ για να βαλει καμπινες vdsl,
μαλιστα ειχε πληρωση κι'ολας για τελη,αδειες κτλ οχι 1 αλλα 3 φορες και για "διαφορους λογους" η αιτηση δεν προχωραγε,
τα συμπερασματα δικα σου.

----------


## iKoms

> Αν μένεις σε πολυκατοικία, θα δεις τον αριθμό του KV στο κουτί του ΟΤΕ στο υπόγειο.
> Σε μονοκατοικία θα δεις το κουτί στην κολώνα που σε τροφοδοτεί.


Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Dodolo

> Το εξηγει εδω http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...1%CE%B9/page42  post#616


Στραβομάρα μου! Σε ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Athanasiosd

Μένω λίγο πιο πάνω κοντά στην Αίγλης. Την Παρασκευή το πρωί που έφευγα με το αυτοκίνητο, πέρασα και είδα που πιο χαμηλά στην Σπερχειού εγκαθιστούσαν την καμπίνα. Σταμάτησα και τους ρώτησα πότε θα κινηθούν προς τα πάνω. Δυστυχώς δεν είχαν υπόψη το πρόγραμμα, αλλά ένας από αυτούς μου ανέφερε ότι υπάρχει περίπτωση να σταματήσουν τα έργα εντελώς, δεν μου έδωσε παραπάνω πληροφορίες.

Έχει κανείς υπόψη αν έχει υπάρξει κάποια εμπλοκή ή εν πάσει περιπτώσει έχει εμφανιστεί κάποιο πρόβλημα; 

Προφανώς όλα αυτά αφορούν τις καμπίνες και μόνο.

----------


## Athanasiosd

Ας το απαντήσω μόνος μου, σήμερα παρατήρησα ότι δίπλα στο ΚΑΦΑΟ επί της Αίγλης υπάρχει μια τρύπα στο έδαφος. Θεωρώ ότι είναι προεργασία για αντικατάσταση με καμπίνα. Οπότε, όποιο κι αν ήταν το πιθανό πρόβλημα, τα έργα μάλλον δεν σταμάτησαν αλλά αντίθετα κινούνται προς τα πάνω. 

Για όσους θέλουν να μάθουν ακριβώς πού, ορίστε το σημείο του ΚΑΦΑΟ.

----------


## Νέφερ

Δεν θα σταματήσουνε μιας και δεν υπάρχει άλλος χρόνος.
Ο ΟΤΕ έχει πληρώσει έναν εργολάβο να κάνει όλες αυτές τις εργασίες και αν αρχίσουν οι καθυστερήσεις και περάσουν την καθορισμένη ημερομηνία που έχει αναγραφεί για την ολοκλήρωσει των πρώτων έργων τότε ο εργολάβος θα πρέπει να πληρώσει τον ΟΤΕ για αθέτηση υπόσχεσης και δεν νομίζω να το θέλουν καθόλου αυτό.

Επίσης πιστέυω οτί μιας και έχουν αρχίσει τις εργασίες και είναι ήδη σε αρκετά προχωρημένο στάδιο με ανοιχτές τρύπες παντού, δεν νομίζω να τους άφηνε ο Παχατουρίδης ο ίδιος να σταματήσουνε όταν αυτοί γουστάρουν γιατί ο τύπος έχει κόμπλεξ με το να είναι ο δήμος στη πένα.

Αυτά είναι όλα η άποψη μου.

----------


## snolly

498 εδω, πρεπει να εντοπισω που ειναι η καμπίνα μου να παω να κερασω τους εργατες  :Smile: 

η ερώτηση είναι πως μαθαίνουμε πως είμαστε πλήρως ετοιμοι; απο το site του ΟΤΕ για διαθεσιμοτητα πχ;

----------


## romankonis

Κάλεσε στην υπηρεσία όπου ανήκει η γραμμή σου και ζήτησε να σε ενημερώσουν μόλις θα έχει διαθεσιμότητα εκεί που μένεις.

----------


## balandis

να ρωτησω  απο το κεντρο θα παιρνουμε η θα αλλαξουν ολες τις καμπινες η καποιες??και θα παιρνουμε αυτες τις καμπινες??ειμαι hol vodafone....

----------


## Nikiforos

καλησπέρα! πριν 2 μερες πριν το weekend αλλαξαν ενα παλιο ΚΑΦΑΟ με καμπινα VDSL στην Αγιου Βασιλειου ψηλα και αλλο ενα προς το βουνο.
Εμαθα απο πρωην τεχνικο ΟΤΕ οτι εχει ηδη περασμενες οπτικες ινες απο παλια μεσα σε σωληνωσεις στον δρομο.
Γνωριζει κανεις κατι? επισης μια μερα στην δουλεια δεν ειχαμε ιντερνετ και κανενα τηλεφωνο οπως και οι αλλοι εδω γυρω.
Δεν ξερω τι αλλαγες εγιναν σχετικα με το ΚΑΦΑΟ αλλα εχουμε τα ιδια στατιστικα στα ιδια χαλια, πχ down attuenation 49.


```
Upstream Rate (Kbps)
	864
Downstream Rate (Kbps)
	4096
Upstream Margin
	6
Downstream Margin
	1
Downstream Line Attenuation
	49
Upstream Line Attenuation
	27
```

SNR down 1?  :Thinking:

----------


## Core2Extreme

> καλησπέρα! πριν 2 μερες πριν το weekend αλλαξαν ενα παλιο ΚΑΦΑΟ με καμπινα VDSL στην Αγιου Βασιλειου ψηλα και αλλο ενα προς το βουνο.
> Εμαθα απο πρωην τεχνικο ΟΤΕ οτι εχει ηδη περασμενες οπτικες ινες απο παλια μεσα σε σωληνωσεις στον δρομο.
> Γνωριζει κανεις κατι? επισης μια μερα στην δουλεια δεν ειχαμε ιντερνετ και κανενα τηλεφωνο οπως και οι αλλοι εδω γυρω.
> Δεν ξερω τι αλλαγες εγιναν σχετικα με το ΚΑΦΑΟ αλλα εχουμε τα ιδια στατιστικα στα ιδια χαλια, πχ down attuenation 49.
> 
> 
> ```
> Upstream Rate (Kbps)
> 	864
> ...


Για να μην είχατε υπηρεσίες, οι καμπίνα στην οποία υπάγεστε αλλάχθηκε με 2φυλη καινούργια.
Μέχρι να μπεί ο "τερματικός" εξοπλισμός, και να ζητήσετε να μπείτε σε VDSL συνδρομή ( είναι στο χέρι του ΟΤΕ αν θα βάλει τους ADSL2+ συνδρομητές πάνω στο xDSLAM μέσα στην καμπίνα ) δεν θα δείς διαφορά στην γραμμή σας.

Κάνε ένα reboot το modem, λογικά θα επανέλθει και το SnR σου εκεί που ήταν.

----------


## Nikiforos

ωραιος ευχαριστω για την απαντηση! ελπιζω το boss να θελησει να παμε σε VDSL οταν με το καλο ερθει! :P

----------


## Νέφερ

Με ανοιχτές τρύπες και τα καλώδια εκτεθειμένα, αυτή η βροχή μου έχει αλλάξει τα φώτα.
Έχει πέσει το ίντερνετ 7-8 φορές και το ping είναι στο ταβάνι  :Sad: .
Μη γίνει τίποτα χειρότερο και τρέχουμε.

----------


## mike_871

http://www.tovima.gr/relatedarticles...le/?aid=753192 
Φεβρουαριο τα εργα για τις υπολοιπες καμπινες στο Περιστερι.
Μαρτιο και Μαιο διαθεσιμοτητα vdsl (περιπου).

----------


## balandis

ωραια!!!μπραβο φιλε!!!!θα παρουμε vdsl και οι εναλλακτικοι η πρεπει να παμε στον οτε???

----------


## mike_871

> ωραια!!!μπραβο φιλε!!!!θα παρουμε vdsl και οι εναλλακτικοι η πρεπει να παμε στον οτε???


ΟΤΕ,wind,vodafone μεχρι στιγμης δινουν vdsl και απο καμπινα

----------


## balandis

sorry απλα απο καμπινα δηλαδη απο το κουτι της κοντινης περιοχης,ειμαι vodafone-αγειο βασιλειο δηλαδη ποσα μετρα θα εχουμε αποσταση απο την καμπινα αν ξερεις φιλαρακι??

----------


## jkoukos

Αυτό μόνο εσύ μπορείς να το απαντήσεις, αφού μόνο εσύ μπορείς ξέρεις την καμπίνα που συνδέεται η οικοδομή σου και πόσα μέτρα είναι μακρυά.

----------


## jimmyl

Η ΑΝΑΒΑΘΜΙΣΗ ΣΤΟ ΘΡΙΑΣΙΟ ΠΕΔΙΟ ΟΛΟ ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΝΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΚΙΝΑΕΙ

----------


## balandis

οκ ειμαι κοντα μαλλον οταν πρωτοεβαλα γραμμη πριν 7 χρονια  καπου ειχε παει ο οτετζης και γυρισε.μαλλον κοντα ειμαι θα ειχε παει με τα ποδια.....να ενεργοποιησει τη γραμμη.

----------


## Νέφερ

Ο ΟΤΕ (ή οι εργολάβοι) έχει αφήσει στο πάρκο πάνω στη Χρυσούπολη, κοντά στο δρόμο για το εκκλησάκι, γύρω στις 12 με 13 γιγάντιες κουλούρες με σωλήνα μάυρο καθώς είναι και παρκαρισμένα εκεί και αρκετά εργατικά οχήματα. (Ολά αυτά δεν ήταν εκεί την Πέμπτη 100%)
Επίσης έχουν βάλει λώρίδες στα πεζοδρόμια στη δεξία πλευρά όλης της Αίγλης με μηνύματα να μην είναι παρκαρισμένα αμάξια εκεί στις 30-11.
Πιθανότατα θα σκάψουν για οπτική.

----------


## balandis

αντε να εχουμε και εμεις επιτελους internet  της προκοπης.δεν εχω δει ποτε το κοντερ να πηγαινει με πειραγμενο snr πανω απο 6,8 μβς.....δεν ειχα net ενα πρωινο για να κανα 5ωρο μαλλον ειχε επηρεαστει η γραμμη μου.

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλημέρα! ενημερωνω οτι Αγιου Βασιλειου ψηλα προς το βουνο μπηκαν καμπινες VDSL, νομιζω η καθετη οδος ειναι Κορινθου και λιγο ποιο πριν σε μια αλλη καθετο εχει αλλο ενα, μαλιστα σπασανε και στα 2 σημεια σωληνες νερου παλιες σιδερενιες στα ρολογια και τρεχανε οι υδραυλικοι.....
επισης ειδα οτι εχουν βαλει σε καθετους δρομους και ψηλα στην Αγ.Βασιλειου εκει που ειναι το τερμα των λεωφορειων δλδ, κορδελες και λενε να μην παρκαρει κανεις γιατι κανει εργα ο ΟΤΕ για επεκταση του δικτυου του.

----------


## makfil

Όσοι ενδιαφέρονται για τις θέσεις των νέων KV, δείτε τις θέσεις των παλιών σ' αυτό το χάρτη. Φυσικά, δεν έχουν χαρτογραφηθεί όλα τα KV στο Περιστέρι και αλλού αλλά μπορείτε να πάρετε μια ιδέα.

Δίπλα σ' αυτά θα μπουν τα νέα και οι κόκκινες πινέζες θα γίνουν πράσινες, όταν ενεργοποιηθεί το νέο δίκτυο, όπως φαίνονται στις περιοχές που έχει ενεργοποιηθεί.

----------


## Nikiforos

ωραιο δεν το ηξερα! thanks! ωπα την εχει! Εσπεριδων ειναι, στην Κορινθου κατι εκαναν σε ενα ΚΑΦΑΟ αλλα δεν αλλαξαν αυτο! σορρυ μπερδεψα την οδο! 
Ερωτηση : Ας πουμε οτι εχουμε καμπινες VDSL αλλα παραμενουμε σε ADSL εως 24mbps, θα εχουμε 24 ή οχι ?

----------


## mike_871

> ωραιο δεν το ηξερα! thanks! ωπα την εχει! Εσπεριδων ειναι, στην Κορινθου κατι εκαναν σε ενα ΚΑΦΑΟ αλλα δεν αλλαξαν αυτο! σορρυ μπερδεψα την οδο! 
> Ερωτηση : Ας πουμε οτι εχουμε καμπινες VDSL αλλα παραμενουμε σε ADSL εως 24mbps, θα εχουμε 24 ή οχι ?


Αν εχεις ΟΤΕ μπορει να εχεις 16Mbps με adsl modem και 24 με vdsl modem αλλα δεν ειναι σιγουρο

----------


## jimmyl

Το πιθανοτερο ειναι οχι , ισως βελτιωθει η τωρινη ταχυτητα , αυτο που λες γινεται σε καποιες λιγες περιοχες και σιωπηρα αν δεν κανω λαθος

----------


## Nikiforos

και τα 16 ειναι πολυ καλα, ειχαμε στην δουλεια εως 24 και επιανε καπου 5 και ολο επεφτε συνεχεια, τελικα βαλαμε 4αρι πακετο και παλι ποτε ποτε εχει θεμα. Εχει και attuenation 49 στο down. 
Εκει που μπηκε η καμπινα τωρα ηταν το καφαο μας. Οποτε αντε να δουμε. Και τα 16 καλα ειναι αλλα πρεπει να παμε σε πακετο εως 24 γιατι εχει 4αρι.
Επειδη δεν ειναι δικια μου η δουλεια εξαρταται απο τα αφεντικα τι θα κανουμε, αλλα ειναι 2 και ο ενας παιρνει απο του μαγαζιου και ο αλλος εχει δικο του.
Γιατι να πληρωνουν 2 adsl, να βαλουμε VDSL στο μαγαζι να δωσω και στους αλλους! σωστος???  :One thumb up:

----------


## balandis

καλημερα!!vdsl δεν θα μπει??δενπρεπει να πιανουμε με την απαραδεκτη λεξη εως 50???

----------


## jimmyl

ΑΠ ΤΗ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΜΠΕΙ ΚΑΜΠΙΝΑ VDSL ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΤΟ ΕΩΣ  50 , ΓΙΑΤΙ Η ΑΠΟΣΤΑΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΚΑΜΠΙΝΑ ΕΩΣ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΤΑΝΑΛΩΤΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΜΙΚΡΗ

----------


## Nikiforos

> καλημερα!!vdsl δεν θα μπει??δενπρεπει να πιανουμε με την απαραδεκτη λεξη εως 50???


Kαλημερα! αν αναφερεσαι για αυτα που ειπα απο πανω πριν, ειναι η δουλεια μου εκει κοντα και δεν εξαρταται απο εμενα αν θα βαλουμε VDSL οταν με το καλο υπαρχει διαθεσιμοτητα. Εγω φυσικα θα προσπαθησω να πεισω τα αφεντικα να βαλουμε. Περισσοτερο με ενδιαφερει να σταθεροποιηθει το ιντερνετ γιατι η δουλεια μας δουλευει πολυ με ιντερνετ και εχουμε προβληματα με τις διακοπες και τις καθυστερησεις. Η ταχυτητα δεν μας πειραζει τοσο. Αν ηταν το σπιτι μου φυσικα και θα ηθελα, αλλα και θα εβαζα VDSL 50!




> ΑΠ ΤΗ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΜΠΕΙ ΚΑΜΠΙΝΑ VDSL ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΤΟ ΕΩΣ  50 , ΓΙΑΤΙ Η ΑΠΟΣΤΑΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΚΑΜΠΙΝΑ ΕΩΣ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΤΑΝΑΛΩΤΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΜΙΚΡΗ


στην VDSL δεν υπαρχει ΕΩΣ, πιανεις οτι λεει συνηθως εκτος αν εχει προβλημα το κομματι απο την καμπινα μεχρι την πολυκατοικια μας, ή εσωτερικες καλωδιωσεις που ειναι ο παλιος καλος χαλκος (ζευγος) και οχι φυσικα οπτικες ινες.
Αλλα γραφε με μικρα και οχι με κεφαλαια γιατι απαγορευετε απο τους κανονισμους του forum, ειναι σαν να φωναζεις στους κανονες του chat και θα στην πουν οι admins.
Aν το διορθωσεις τωρα κανω και εγω edit.

----------


## mike_871

> καλημερα!!vdsl δεν θα μπει??δενπρεπει να πιανουμε με την απαραδεκτη λεξη εως 50???


Λεγαμε για αυτους που θα κρατησουν adsl συνδεση και αν θα δουν διαφορά.
Οσοι αναβαθμισουν την συνδεση τους απο adsl σε vdsl εννοειται οτι θα εχουν εως 30/2.5 ή 50/5 και λογικα να κλειδωνουν το μεγιστο του πακετου 
γιατι οι καμπινες δεν ξεπερουν τα 300 μετρα αποσταση απο τα σπιτια (στο Περιστερι)

- - - Updated - - -




> ΑΠ ΤΗ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΜΠΕΙ ΚΑΜΠΙΝΑ VDSL ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΤΟ ΕΩΣ  50 , ΓΙΑΤΙ Η ΑΠΟΣΤΑΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΚΑΜΠΙΝΑ ΕΩΣ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΤΑΝΑΛΩΤΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΜΙΚΡΗ


Και στο vdsl απο καμπινα υπαρχει ΕΩΣ γιατι σε μερικες περιπτωσεις η αποσταση απο την καμπινα ειναι μεγαλη και δεν πιανει το μεγιστο του πακετου

----------


## balandis

ε ναι ειπα και γω γιατι ειμαι απο το τερμα του αγειου βασιλειου δυο στασεις κανα 500αρι μετρα.αντε επιτελους αγανακτησαμε τοσα χρονια . :Wink:  :Respekt:

----------


## Nikiforos

> ε ναι ειπα και γω γιατι ειμαι απο το τερμα του αγειου βασιλειου δυο στασεις κανα 500αρι μετρα.αντε επιτελους αγανακτησαμε τοσα χρονια .


η καμπινα ειναι στην Αγιου Βασιλειου και Εσπεριδων γωνια, καθε μερα την βλεπω, εκαναν και ζημια εκει περα και στο καφαο στην Κορινθου & Αγιου Βασιλειου με τα σκαψιματα και εστειλα υδραυλικους.
Καλα δεν λεω οτι φταινε αυτοι γιατι οι σωληνες ηταν σαπιοι και μονο απο το κουνημα με τα κομπρεσερ εσπασαν.
Γιατι αν σκεφτομασταν ετσι δλδ να μην σκαβουμε μην γινουν ζημιες σε παλιες σωληνωσεις νερου, τοτε πουθενα δεν θα επρεπε να βαλουν VDSL.
Aφου εισαι κοντα πηγαινε μια βολτα Εσπεριδων και Αγ.Βασιλειου να δεις την καμπινα VDSL απο κοντα.  :One thumb up:

----------


## balandis

ωραια θα παω καποια στιγμη.... :Wink:  :One thumb up:

----------


## Nikiforos

εγω πηγα για να δω την βλαβη στα υδραυλικα γιατι σε τετοια εταιρια ειμαι, και ηρθαν στην αρχη τα παλικαρια απο τον ΟΤΕ και ηθελαν υδραυλικους μαστορες για τις επισκευες.
Ελπιζω μονο να μην πηραν νερα τα καλωδια και εχουμε αλλα....

----------


## balandis

τεχνικοι πρωτης κατηγοριας....

----------


## Nikiforos

> τεχνικοι πρωτης κατηγοριας....


κοιτα για τις ζημιες στους σωληνες δεν φταινε αυτοι, οταν σκαβεις πχ με κομπρεσερ δεν ξερεις τι εχει απο κατω, μονο απο το ταρακουνημα σπασανε οι σωληνες σε ρολογια κατοικιων. Λογικο ειναι οτι ειναι πολλων χρονων σιδηροσωληνες και εχουν λιωσει-σαπισει με τα χρονια.
Κανονικα ολες θελουν αλλαγη αλλα ποιος καθεται να τις αλλαξει? μετα κατηγορουν αδικως τα εργα του ΟΤΕ οτι κανουν τις ζημιες. 
Εγω που τις ειδα απο κοντα ολες ειναι σαπιες. Και οι υδραυλικοι βαζουν κατι βιδωτα ρακορ συνδεσης για να ενωσουν τα κομμενα τμηματα, τα αλλα μενουν τα ιδια.
Τωρα εχουν κλεισει τις τρυπες κτλ, ας ελπισουμε να ειναι οκ τα νερα μην εχουμε ιστοριες και μας χαλανε και τις γραμμες μας!

----------


## balandis

χωρις αναβαθμίσεις σε όλα πρεπει να γινονται, αλλα μονο το χρημα να παιρνουν...από υδαυλικα μεχρι...

----------


## grovolis

Ίσως έχει ξανά απαντηθεί αλλά υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να βρω σε πια καμπίνα είμαι συνδεδεμένος (πχ υπάρχει μια 3 στενά κάτω από μένα την ίδια ευθεία με το σπίτι μου και καμία άλλη εκεί τριγύρω) λογικά παίρνω από αυτήν?

----------


## balandis

δυστηχως ουτε εγω ξερω να σου πω... :Thinking: ουτε για μενα δεν ξερω που ειμαι :Whistle:

----------


## mike_871

σαν Περιστεριοτες επρεπε να διαβασεται τουλαχιστον αυτο το νημα...http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...1%CE%B9/page32

----------


## makfil

> Αν εχεις ΟΤΕ μπορει να εχεις 16Mbps με adsl modem και 24 με vdsl modem αλλα δεν ειναι σιγουρο


Για να ξεκαθαρίσουμε τα θέματα, η νέα καμπίνα θα έχει σε ένα τμήμα της την παλιά συνδεσμολογία του χάλκινου δικτύου που υποστηρίζει τηλεφωνία και adsl και στο άλλο τμήμα της την απαραίτητη υποδομή (minidslam κλπ) που είναι συνδεδεμένη με οπτική ίνα με το ΑΚ.

Έτσι, η μεν τηλεφωνία και το adsl θα εξακολουθήσουν να παρέχονται με τον ίδιο τρόπο, όπως και πριν, και για το vdsl θα συνδέεται το ζευγάρι του συνδρομητή με μια από τις διαθέσιμες πόρτες του minidslam. Είναι προφανές ότι, 1) οι συνδρομητές του vdsl που θα εξυπηρετούνται από κάθε καμπίνα είναι περιορισμένοι αφού οι πόρτες του minidslam είναι περιορισμένες και 2) οι ταχύτητες vdsl θα είναι στο ανώτατο όριο αφού οι συνδρομητές δεν θα απέχουν παραπάνω από 180-200μ. από το KV και επομένως δεν υπάρχουν σημαντικές απώλειες σ' αυτό το μήκος του χάλκινου δικτύου.

Με την ευκαιρία, ξαναλέω ότι ο χάρτης που ανέβασα με τις καμπίνες που έχουν χαρτογραφηθεί είναι με κόκκινες πινέζες, δηλαδή είναι οι παλιές που παρέχουν adsl. Όταν αντικατασταθούν από τις νέες και ενεργοποιηθεί το δίκτυο, αυτός που τροφοδοτεί με στοιχεία το χάρτη θα τις αλλάξει σε πράσινες, όπως είναι σε άλλες περιοχές.

----------


## Nikiforos

@makfill δλδ ενας χρηστης που εχει ADSL εως 24 που πριν ειχε εκει περα ψηλα στο Περιστερι ταχυτητα 4-5mbps θα δει κοντα στα 24 ή 24 ή θα παραμεινει το ιδιο? αν φυσικα δεν παει σε VDSL συνδρομη, αυτο ειναι το ερωτημα. 
ο χαρτης που ανεβασες δειχνει καμπινα VDSL που ειδα απο κοντα, εκει ανηκει η δουλεια μου, αλλα δεν ξερω αν θα θελουνε τα bosses να βαλουν VDSL μπορει να πανε σε ADSL εως 24 γιατι τωρα εχουμε 4αρα συνδεση, οταν ειχαμε εως επιανε 5mbps. Το attuenation ειναι χαλια, γιαυτο λεω θα δουμε διορθωση ή θα ειναι ακριβως τα ιδια?
μαλιστα οταν εβαλαν την καμπινα μας ειχαν κοπει ολες οι γραμμες μας (4 στο συνολο μαζι με τα σπιτια), ουτε ιντερνετ ουτε τηλ σχεδον ολη μερα. Και μας ειχαν ειδοποιησει απο πριν.

Για τους φιλους ποιο πανω που λεγανε πως καταλαβαινουν που ανηκουν, σας κοπηκε το σταθερο και το ιντερνετ? ηταν Τριτη 17 που ξεκινησαν και οι διακοπες ηταν Τεταρτη 18 Νοε, αν ειχατε διακοπες τοτε εκει ανηκετε.
Εμεις Τεταρτη 18 δεν ειχαμε τπτ κομμενα ολα σχεδον απο νωρις το πρωι και εφτιαξαν το απογευμα.

----------


## mike_871

> Για να ξεκαθαρίσουμε τα θέματα, η νέα καμπίνα θα έχει σε ένα τμήμα της την παλιά συνδεσμολογία του χάλκινου δικτύου που υποστηρίζει τηλεφωνία και adsl και στο άλλο τμήμα της την απαραίτητη υποδομή (minidslam κλπ) που είναι συνδεδεμένη με οπτική ίνα με το ΑΚ.
> 
> Έτσι, η μεν τηλεφωνία και το adsl θα εξακολουθήσουν να παρέχονται με τον ίδιο τρόπο, όπως και πριν, και για το vdsl θα συνδέεται το ζευγάρι του συνδρομητή με μια από τις διαθέσιμες πόρτες του minidslam. Είναι προφανές ότι, 1) οι συνδρομητές του vdsl που θα εξυπηρετούνται από κάθε καμπίνα είναι περιορισμένοι αφού οι πόρτες του minidslam είναι περιορισμένες και 2) οι ταχύτητες vdsl θα είναι στο ανώτατο όριο αφού οι συνδρομητές δεν θα απέχουν παραπάνω από 180-200μ. από το KV και επομένως δεν υπάρχουν σημαντικές απώλειες σ' αυτό το μήκος του χάλκινου δικτύου.
> 
> Με την ευκαιρία, ξαναλέω ότι ο χάρτης που ανέβασα με τις καμπίνες που έχουν χαρτογραφηθεί είναι με κόκκινες πινέζες, δηλαδή είναι οι παλιές που παρέχουν adsl. Όταν αντικατασταθούν από τις νέες και ενεργοποιηθεί το δίκτυο, αυτός που τροφοδοτεί με στοιχεία το χάρτη θα τις αλλάξει σε πράσινες, όπως είναι σε άλλες περιοχές.


Οταν λες οι πορτες του Minidslam ειναι περιορισμενες τι εννοεις??δεν θα μπορουν να βαλουν ολοι vdsl?
Αν ο ΟΤΕ θεωρηση την περιοχη προβληματικη (λογο αποστασης απο το Α/Κ) δεν θα μεταφερει ολους τους πελατες του σε adsl απο καμπινα?
Επισεις εμεις "τροφοδοτουμε" τον χαρτη με τις καμπινες!!

----------


## makfil

> @makfill δλδ ενας χρηστης που εχει ADSL εως 24 που πριν ειχε εκει περα ψηλα στο Περιστερι ταχυτητα 4-5mbps θα δει κοντα στα 24 ή 24 ή θα παραμεινει το ιδιο? αν φυσικα δεν παει σε VDSL συνδρομη, αυτο ειναι το ερωτημα. 
> ο χαρτης που ανεβασες δειχνει καμπινα VDSL που ειδα απο κοντα, εκει ανηκει η δουλεια μου, αλλα δεν ξερω αν θα θελουνε τα bosses να βαλουν VDSL μπορει να πανε σε ADSL εως 24 γιατι τωρα εχουμε 4αρα συνδεση, οταν ειχαμε εως επιανε 5mbps. Το attuenation ειναι χαλια, γιαυτο λεω θα δουμε διορθωση ή θα ειναι ακριβως τα ιδια?
> μαλιστα οταν εβαλαν την καμπινα μας ειχαν κοπει ολες οι γραμμες μας (4 στο συνολο μαζι με τα σπιτια), ουτε ιντερνετ ουτε τηλ σχεδον ολη μερα. Και μας ειχαν ειδοποιησει απο πριν.
> 
> Για τους φιλους ποιο πανω που λεγανε πως καταλαβαινουν που ανηκουν, σας κοπηκε το σταθερο και το ιντερνετ? ηταν Τριτη 17 που ξεκινησαν και οι διακοπες ηταν Τεταρτη 18 Νοε, αν ειχατε διακοπες τοτε εκει ανηκετε.
> Εμεις Τεταρτη 18 δεν ειχαμε τπτ κομμενα ολα σχεδον απο νωρις το πρωι και εφτιαξαν το απογευμα.



Το adsl και η τηλεφωνία δεν θα αλλάξουν σε τίποτε αφού απλά αυτό που υπάρχει στο παλιό KV θα μεταστεγαστεί στο νέο.
Για όποιον συνδρομητή θελήσει να βάλει vdsl, ο τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ θα πάει στη νέα καμπίνα και θα συνδέσει το ζευγάρι του σε μια πόρτα του minidslam.

Οι πόρτες είναι περιορισμένες και γι' αυτό ο ΟΤΕ δεν τις δίνει εύκολα στους εναλλακτικούς παρόχους, πολύ περισσότερο όταν μερικοί απ' αυτούς του βάζουν φέσι (πχ HOL).

Για να πιάνεις 4 σημαίνει ότι είσαι πολύ μακρά από το ΑΚ και δεν θ' αλλάξει τίποτε μετά την ενεργοποίηση του νέου δικτύου, εκτός αν συνδεθείς σε vdsl.





> Οταν λες οι πορτες του Minidslam ειναι περιορισμενες τι εννοεις??δεν θα μπορουν να βαλουν ολοι vdsl?
> Αν ο ΟΤΕ θεωρηση την περιοχη προβληματικη (λογο αποστασης απο το Α/Κ) δεν θα μεταφερει ολους τους πελατες του σε adsl απο καμπινα?
> Επισεις εμεις "τροφοδοτουμε" τον χαρτη με τις καμπινες!!


Για τις πόρτες και τη μεταφορά των συνδέσεων του παλιού KV στο νέο έγραψα παραπάνω.

Ο χάρτης τροφοδοτείται από αυτόν που τον δημιούργησε και τον ανέβασε. Επειδή έχω χαρτογραφήσει τις θέσεις και τα στοιχεία των νέων καμπινών σε δύο μεγάλους δήμους, αλλά δεν είχα φωτο από τις καμπίνες, όπως βάζει σε όλες τις νέες, του ζήτησα να μου επιτρέψει να τις περάσω χωρίς φωτο για να ενημερωθεί ο χάρτης αλλά δεν δέχτηκε.



ΥΓ
Και για να ξεκαθαρίσουμε το θέμα του adsl, η νέα καμπίνα έχει την υποδομή για να "ανεβάσει" τις ταχύτητες του adsl αλλά ο ΟΤΕ δεν το κάνει για πολλούς λόγους.

----------


## 26gDaVinci

Οπως ειπε ο makfill αυτα ισχυουν  για τις καινουργιες καμπινες.Στην  περιοχη μου το αστικο κεντρο(αργους) που ανηκα, ηταν 5 χιλιομετρα με πολλα προβληματα στις συνδεσεις απο 1  εως 6 mbps.  ΟΤΕ μου ελεγε μονο VDSL θα δωσουν οι καμπινες γιατι δεν τους επιτρεπει η  Ε.Ε.Τ.Τ να δωσουν adsl,οποτε προχωρησα σε VDSL και με συνδεσανε στην καμπινα με 50/5 μεγιστο συχρονισμο (ειχα πριν πακετο εως 24).
Φιλος κολλητος που δουλευει στον Οτε μου ειπε οτι στην καμπινα που ειμαι συνδεδεμενος, το max των συνδρομητων (VDSL-πόρτες)που μπορει να δωσει η  καμπινα ειναι 60 με τις υπαρχουσες καρτες .

----------


## balandis

δηλαδη θα πρεπει να παμε στον οτε για vdsl??και οποιος προλαβει??και γιατι mini δεν πρεπι να παρουμε ολοι vdsl αφου γινονται εργα??αν μπορειτε να μου πειτε εμενα λειγει το συμβολαιο του χρονου τον αυγουστο.

----------


## makfil

Όπως καταλαβαίνεις, μέσα στην καμπίνα δεν χωράει το/α δωμάτιο/α που διαθέτει ο ΟΤΕ στα ΑΚ για τα dslam.
Μέσα στην καμπίνα μπαίνει ένα minidslam με δυνατότητες που μπορούν να καλύψουν τις στατιστικά αναμενόμενες συνδέσεις vdsl για κάθε KV.
Είναι προφανές ότι τα minidslam δεν μπορούν να καλύψουν τις ανάγκες ΟΛΩΝ των συνδρομητών ενός KV, αν ΟΛΟΙ αποφάσιζαν να βάλουν vdsl.

----------


## mike_871

> Όπως καταλαβαίνεις, μέσα στην καμπίνα δεν χωράει το/α δωμάτιο/α που διαθέτει ο ΟΤΕ στα ΑΚ για τα dslam.
> Μέσα στην καμπίνα μπαίνει ένα minidslam με δυνατότητες που μπορούν να καλύψουν τις στατιστικά αναμενόμενες συνδέσεις vdsl για κάθε KV.
> Είναι προφανές ότι τα minidslam δεν μπορούν να καλύψουν τις ανάγκες ΟΛΩΝ των συνδρομητών ενός KV, αν ΟΛΟΙ αποφάσιζαν να βάλουν vdsl.


απλα προσθετουν καρτες vdsl.

----------


## balandis

αντε λιγο υπομονη ακομα .... :One thumb up:

----------


## slalom

> Όπως καταλαβαίνεις, μέσα στην καμπίνα δεν χωράει το/α δωμάτιο/α που διαθέτει ο ΟΤΕ στα ΑΚ για τα dslam.
> Μέσα στην καμπίνα μπαίνει ένα minidslam με δυνατότητες που μπορούν να καλύψουν τις στατιστικά αναμενόμενες συνδέσεις vdsl για κάθε KV.
> Είναι προφανές ότι τα minidslam δεν μπορούν να καλύψουν τις ανάγκες ΟΛΩΝ των συνδρομητών ενός KV, αν ΟΛΟΙ αποφάσιζαν να βάλουν vdsl.


Μη προκαλεις πανικο
Το αστικο κεντρο καλυπτει οσο καλυπτουν (ας πουμε) 50 καμπινες που του ανοικουν, οποτε τα νουμερα ειναι αναλογα
Ολοι μπορουν να παρουν απο την καμπινα

----------


## Νέφερ

Τα έργα για εγκατάσταση οπτικής ίνας στην Αίγλης.

----------


## makfil

> Μη προκαλεις πανικο
> Το αστικο κεντρο καλυπτει οσο καλυπτουν (ας πουμε) 50 καμπινες που του ανοικουν, οποτε τα νουμερα ειναι αναλογα
> Ολοι μπορουν να παρουν απο την καμπινα


Σωστή πληροφορία έδωσα και όχι πανικό, όπως νομίζεις.
Έγραψα "δεν μπορούν να καλύψουν τις ανάγκες *ΟΛΩΝ* των συνδρομητών *ενός KV*, αν *ΟΛΟΙ* αποφάσιζαν να βάλουν vdsl".

Ακόμη και για adsl ο ΟΤΕ απαντάει στους εναλλακτικούς ότι δεν έχει πόρτες να τους διαθέσει και εσύ λες ότι έχει vdsl για ΟΛΟΥΣ !!!

----------


## Nikiforos

Σήμερα είδα εργασίες και σκαψίματα ψηλά στην Αγιου Βασιλειου, καθως και στην οδο Αλκιμου κοντα στο τερμα της κατω απο το βουνο, καθως και σε καθετους αυτων των 2.
Επισης εχουν βαλει κορδελες για σκαψιματα αλλα χωρις ακομα να ξεκινησουν σε μεγαλο μηκος της Αγ.Βασιλειου εκει που ειναι το τερμα των λεωφορειων.
Ειδα επισης εργασιες και σε κοντινα ΚΑΦΑΟ αυτων αλλα εκει δεν εχει καμπινες VDSL, αυτη που ειπαμε ειναι στην Αγ.Βασιλειου και Εσπεριδων γωνια.

----------


## Dimos35

> Σωστή πληροφορία έδωσα και όχι πανικό, όπως νομίζεις.
> Έγραψα "δεν μπορούν να καλύψουν τις ανάγκες *ΟΛΩΝ* των συνδρομητών *ενός KV*, αν *ΟΛΟΙ* αποφάσιζαν να βάλουν vdsl".
> 
> Ακόμη και για adsl ο ΟΤΕ απαντάει στους εναλλακτικούς ότι δεν έχει πόρτες να τους διαθέσει και εσύ λες ότι έχει vdsl για ΟΛΟΥΣ !!!


Φίλε χωρίς διάθεση αντιπαράθεσης επέτρεψε μου να αμφιβάλλω (για να μην πω ότι είμαι σίγουρος ότι έχεις άδικο) για τα λεγόμενα σου.
Υπάρχει χρήστης εδώ (george94) που τον σέβομαι για την παρουσία του και έχει αποδείξη διαχρονικά τα λεγόμενα του που λέει ότι η κάθε νέου τύπου καμπίνα μπορεί να δεχθεί μέχρι 288 VDSL συνδέσεις με προσθήκη καρτών. Στην περιοχή μας είναι τέτοια η πυκνότητα των καμπινών που επαρκούν και με το παραπάνω για όλους μας.

----------


## makfil

> Φίλε χωρίς διάθεση αντιπαράθεσης επέτρεψε μου να αμφιβάλλω (για να μην πω ότι είμαι σίγουρος ότι έχεις άδικο) για τα λεγόμενα σου.
> Υπάρχει χρήστης εδώ (george94) που τον σέβομαι για την παρουσία του και έχει αποδείξη διαχρονικά τα λεγόμενα του που λέει ότι η κάθε νέου τύπου καμπίνα μπορεί να δεχθεί μέχρι 288 VDSL συνδέσεις με προσθήκη καρτών. Στην περιοχή μας είναι τέτοια η πυκνότητα των καμπινών που επαρκούν και με το παραπάνω για όλους μας.


I rest my case ...

----------


## hablando

Και απο Γεροσταθη...

----------


## balandis

δυο στενα αριστερα ειμαι.......... :Wink:

----------


## 10101

> Τα έργα για εγκατάσταση οπτικής ίνας στην Αίγλης.


στην Αίγλης νομίζω εκεί συνδέομαι που έχει το καφαο στην σταση, απέχω βέβαια 200 μέτρα περίπου, μπορεί και λίγο παραπάνω

----------


## balandis

υπαρχει κουτι του οτε σε καθε γειτονια η ανα καμποσα στενα.. :Thinking: δεν το εχω ελενξει ακομη... :Thinking:

----------


## Νέφερ

Μπήκε η οπτική στην Αίγλης και έχουν κλείσει οι τρύπες. Τώρα σκάψαν στην Ναούσης και θα κατευθυνθούν προς τις καμπίνες 481,483 και 499.

----------


## Core2Extreme

Οι σωλήνες είναι.
Βάλανε και την ίνα ?

----------


## romankonis

Μίλησα με την Forthnet και με ενημέρωσαν ότι πλέον *Forthnet δίνει VDSL από καμπίνα*. Για αλλαγή πακέτου από ADSL σε VDSL πληρώνουμε +10 παραπάνω. Απεριόριστα σταθερά και 12 ώρες κινητά. Τέλεια. ADSL 24.90€ -> VDSL = 34.90€ το μήνα.  :One thumb up:

----------


## Νέφερ

Φίλε Core δεν βάζω και το χέρι μου στη φωτιά αλλά πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να έχει περαστεί και οπτική στο σωλήνα. Για να επιβεβαιώσω θα ρωτήσω τους εργάτες αύριο.

----------


## spsomas

> Μίλησα με την Forthnet και με ενημέρωσαν ότι πλέον *Forthnet δίνει VDSL από καμπίνα*. Για αλλαγή πακέτου από ADSL σε VDSL πληρώνουμε +10 παραπάνω. Απεριόριστα σταθερά και 12 ώρες κινητά. Τέλεια. ADSL 24.90€ -> VDSL = 34.90€ το μήνα.


Μακάρι να είναι αλήθεια αλλά κάτι επίσημο στην ιστοσελίδα της δεν υπάρχει. Ούτε καν στην αναζήτηση το έχει. Βάζω τηλέφωνο δίπλα σε καφάο (σε άλλη περιοχή) και λέει ότι δεν παρέχετε τέτοια υπηρεσία. Μακάρι να αλλάξει τακτική γιατί έτσι χάνει πολύ κόσμο.

----------


## romankonis

Τηλεφώνησε στο 13831 και θα πιστέψεις.

----------


## psolord

> Μίλησα με την Forthnet και με ενημέρωσαν ότι πλέον *Forthnet δίνει VDSL από καμπίνα*. Για αλλαγή πακέτου από ADSL σε VDSL πληρώνουμε +10 παραπάνω. Απεριόριστα σταθερά και 12 ώρες κινητά. Τέλεια. ADSL 24.90€ -> VDSL = 34.90€ το μήνα.


Για ποιο πακέτο ζητούν +10€ όμως?

----------


## romankonis

VDSL 50/5, Απεριόριστα σταθερά και 12 ώρες κινητά

----------


## psolord

Want!  :Worthy:

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλησπέρα! σήμερα έκαναν σκαψίματα και στην Αλκιμου ψηλα (ειναι η παραλληλη της Αγιου Βασιλειου προς τα δεξια οπως ανεβαινουμε).
Ωραια εχουμε εξελιξεις σιγα σιγα, αρχιζω να ζηλευω που δεν μενω Περιστερι ή μηπως να μετακομισω στην δουλεια?  :Thinking: 
γιατι εμας εδω κοντα στο κεντρο Αθηνας μας εχουν ξεχασμενους!  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## ThReSh

> Μίλησα με την Forthnet και με ενημέρωσαν ότι πλέον *Forthnet δίνει VDSL από καμπίνα*. Για αλλαγή πακέτου από ADSL σε VDSL πληρώνουμε +10 παραπάνω. Απεριόριστα σταθερά και 12 ώρες κινητά. Τέλεια. ADSL 24.90€ -> VDSL = 34.90€ το μήνα.


Στον έλεγχο διαθεσιμότητας βέβαια @@... 

Προφανώς εννοώ για άλλη περιοχή που έχει εδώ και χρόνια τα νέα KV.

----------


## Nikiforos

Φιλος τεχνικος στον ΟΤΕ μου εχει πει πως η 4net δεν παιρνει απο ΟΤΕ VDSL και πρεπει να δινει απο δικες της καμπινες που σημαινει πως πρεπει να ειμαστε παρα πολυ κοντα στο κεντρο της για να εχουμε.
Αν αληθευει αυτο τοτε πρεπει να αλλαξουμε εταιρια οταν ειναι. Δλδ πχ η wind, hol κτλ δινουν....
δεν γνωριζω αν αληθευει, αμα ξερει κανεις ας μας πει, τωρα τι ειπε καποιος στο τηλ εμενα δεν μου λεει κατι. 
Οσοι δοκιμασουν διαθεσιμοτητα και δεν ειναι κοντα σε κεντρο θα δουν οτι δεν δινει!

----------


## mike_871

> Μπήκε η οπτική στην Αίγλης και έχουν κλείσει οι τρύπες. Τώρα σκάψαν στην Ναούσης και θα κατευθυνθούν προς τις καμπίνες 481,483 και 499.


Μονο σωληνες περνανε στην αρχη, η οπτικη ινα μπαινει αργοτερα.

----------


## romankonis

*Δεν είπα ότι σε όλες περιοχές δίνει από καμπίνα.*

*Πριν λίγο έμαθα από έναν γνωστό μου που δουλεύει στην Forthnet, *πιθανόν από τον φεβρουάριο θα δοθει VDSL στο Περιστέρι η Forthnet.* Σιγά - σιγά θα δοθεί από καμπίνα σε όλες της περιοχές και περιφέριες όπου έχει VDSL, και μπορούμε να το δούμε, αν η Forthnet δίνει VDSL στην περιοχή μας τρέχοντας σε αυτή την σελίδα - http://www.forthnet.gr/iServices.aspx?a_id=2087

----------


## Nikiforos

> *Δεν είπα ότι σε όλες περιοχές δίνει από καμπίνα.*
> 
> *Πριν λίγο έμαθα από έναν γνωστό μου που δουλεύει στην Forthnet, *πιθανόν από τον φεβρουάριο θα δοθει VDSL στο Περιστέρι η Forthnet.* Σιγά - σιγά θα δοθεί από καμπίνα σε όλες της περιοχές και περιφέριες όπου έχει VDSL, και μπορούμε να το δούμε, αν η Forthnet δίνει VDSL στην περιοχή μας τρέχοντας σε αυτή την σελίδα - http://www.forthnet.gr/iServices.aspx?a_id=2087


Μακάρι! δυστυχως δεν ξερω καπου που να εχει να το τσεκαρω, στην δουλεια μου και στο σπιτι δεν εχει ακομα VDSL γενικα.

----------


## Νέφερ

> Μονο σωληνες περνανε στην αρχη, η οπτικη ινα μπαινει αργοτερα.


Πίστευα ότι άμα έχουν ρίξει μπετό και έχει κλείσει η τρύπα τότε πρέπει να είναι ολοκληρωμένο αλλά με αυτά που μου λέτε μάλλον όχι ακόμα η οπτική.
Sorry για τη παραπληροφόρηση guys.

----------


## ThReSh

> *Δεν είπα ότι σε όλες περιοχές δίνει από καμπίνα.*
> 
> *Πριν λίγο έμαθα από έναν γνωστό μου που δουλεύει στην Forthnet, *πιθανόν από τον φεβρουάριο θα δοθει VDSL στο Περιστέρι η Forthnet.* Σιγά - σιγά θα δοθεί από καμπίνα σε όλες της περιοχές και περιφέριες όπου έχει VDSL, και μπορούμε να το δούμε, αν η Forthnet δίνει VDSL στην περιοχή μας τρέχοντας σε αυτή την σελίδα - http://www.forthnet.gr/iServices.aspx?a_id=2087


Αν συγκρίνω αυτό το post με τα υπόλοιπα 3 σημερινά σου...




> Μίλησα με την Forthnet και με ενημέρωσαν ότι πλέον *Forthnet δίνει VDSL από καμπίνα*. Για αλλαγή πακέτου από ADSL σε VDSL πληρώνουμε +10 παραπάνω. Απεριόριστα σταθερά και 12 ώρες κινητά. Τέλεια. ADSL 24.90€ -> VDSL = 34.90€ το μήνα.





> Τηλεφώνησε στο 13831 και θα πιστέψεις.





> VDSL 50/5, Απεριόριστα σταθερά και 12 ώρες κινητά



Το "πλέον η Forthnet δίνει VDSL από καμπίνα", ερμηνεύεται σε "ΠΙΘΑΝΟΝ από Φεβρουάριο στο Περιστέρι" ? Ξέχασες να γράψεις κάτι παραπάνω ή τα είχες πει τις προηγούμενες μέρες?

Σε ποιες περιοχές δίνει από καμπίνα btw?

----------


## slalom

Μαλλον δινουν απο τις ηδη ενεργες, οπως Wind/HOL
Μου εβγαλε διαθεσιμοτητα και ειμαι ηδη στη HOL

----------


## teo74

καλημέρα,θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν εχουμε καμια πληροφορηση για εργα vdsl και προς τη μερια του γηπεδου του ατρομητου και αγια τριαδα.

----------


## psolord

Φίλε μου θα ερθουν και σε εμας σιγα σιγα.

Ειχα ποσταρει πριν απο καιρό, τι μου ειχε πει τεχνικος του ΟΤΕ, ότι τα έργα θα πάνε από την Δυση προς την Ανατολη, όπως και γίνεται.

----------


## teo74

ευχαριστω ...και κουραγιο!

----------


## psolord

Και καλώς ήλθες στο forum!

 :Welcome:

----------


## teo74

καλως σας βρηκα!



> Και καλώς ήλθες στο forum!

----------


## Core2Extreme

> Πίστευα ότι άμα έχουν ρίξει μπετό και έχει κλείσει η τρύπα τότε πρέπει να είναι ολοκληρωμένο αλλά με αυτά που μου λέτε μάλλον όχι ακόμα η οπτική.
> Sorry για τη παραπληροφόρηση guys.


Έτσι περνάνε τους σωλήνες.
Μετά την ίνα την περνάνε με "εμφύσηση".

π.χ. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8YH5E-8KUs

----------


## psolord

:Worthy:

----------


## ThReSh

> Μαλλον δινουν απο τις ηδη ενεργες, οπως Wind/HOL
> Μου εβγαλε διαθεσιμοτητα και ειμαι ηδη στη HOL


Και σε ελάχιστες περιοχές, πχ όχι στην δικιά μου όπως έγραψα σε προηγούμενο post...

----------


## mike_871

> καλημέρα,θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν εχουμε καμια πληροφορηση για εργα vdsl και προς τη μερια του γηπεδου του ατρομητου και αγια τριαδα.


Φεβρουαριο

----------


## Core2Extreme

mike για την Άνοιξη έχεις κανά νέο ?

----------


## Νέφερ

Παιδιά σήμερα έχουν σκάψει τελείως την Λυσιμάχου μέχρι τη Καμπίνα 483. Δεν έχω internet όλο το πρωί. Πήγα και εγώ λοιπόν από περιέργια να δω τι γίνεται. Παρατήρησα τα μηχανήματα που είδα στο video που είχε στείλει ο Core για πέρασμα ίνας με εμφύσηση και ρώτησα αν έχει περαστεί οπτική στο σωλήνα. Πράγματι παιδιά εκείνη την ώρα περνούσαν ίνα στο σωλήνα. Ρώτησα αν έχει γίνει αυτό και στην Αίγλης και μου είπε ναι (Το είχα μυριστεί ο σκύλος). Για διαθεσιμότητα μου είπε το πολύ σε δύο μήνες για τις πρώτες αυτές καμπίνες και αν είμαστε τυχεροί μπορεί και αρχές Φλεβάρη.

Πάω να ανάψω κερί στην εκκλησία.

----------


## psolord

Τι δουλειά έχει η εκκλησία αφού το ιντερνετ είναι του διαβόλου!  :onetooth: 

Για μισό λεπτό όμως.

Πως θα δώσουν internet στις τελευταίες καμπίνες Δυτικά, αυτές που φτιάχνονται τώρα πρώτες δηλαδή, αφού το κέντρο είναι Ανατολικά?

Δεν πρέπει να ενωθούν όλες οι καμπίνες μέχρι το κέντρο, για να πάει αλυσιδωτά το ιντερνετ και στις Δυτικές?

Εκτός αν η κάθε καμπίνα έχει δική της οπτική με το κέντρο, πράγμα που δεν μου φαίνεται λογικό. Δεν ξέρω. :Thinking:

----------


## georgepar

Παιδιά τα πράγματα έχουν ώς εξής: Σε καμπίνα VDSL του ΟΤΕ δεν μπορεί να δώσει ο πάροχος υπηρεσία VDSL. Για να μπορέσει να δώσει ο πάροχος πρέπει να στήσει δική του καμπίνα δίπλα απο του ΟΤΕ. Υπάρχουν πολλοί συνδρομητές στα βόρεια προάστια όπου έχουν την καμπίνα απέναντι από το σπίτι τους και ο πάροχος τους δίνει VDSL από το Α/Κ του ΟΤΕ που βρίσκεται στα 400 - 500 μέτρα , με αποτέλεσμα να ζητούν 50/5 και να παίρνουν τελικά 30/2.5 με πραγματική ταχύτητα τα 20mbps.

----------


## sdikr

> Παιδιά τα πράγματα έχουν ώς εξής: Σε καμπίνα VDSL του ΟΤΕ δεν μπορεί να δώσει ο πάροχος υπηρεσία VDSL. Για να μπορέσει να δώσει ο πάροχος πρέπει να στήσει δική του καμπίνα δίπλα απο του ΟΤΕ. Υπάρχουν πολλοί συνδρομητές στα βόρεια προάστια όπου έχουν την καμπίνα απέναντι από το σπίτι τους και ο πάροχος τους δίνει VDSL από το Α/Κ του ΟΤΕ που βρίσκεται στα 400 - 500 μέτρα , με αποτέλεσμα να ζητούν 50/5 και να παίρνουν τελικά 30/2.5 με πραγματική ταχύτητα τα 20mbps.



Φυσικά και μπορεί να δώσει ο παρόχος απο καμπίνα, ο ΟΤΕ παρέχει χονδρική
Αυτή την στιγμή που μιλάμε, δίνουν hol/vodafone,  wind,  κάτι ακούστηκε ότι θα ξεκινήσει και η forthnet και η Cyta δεν παρέχει

----------


## georgepar

Το παράδειγμα που ανέφερα είναι από πελάτη cyta στα Β.προάστια

----------


## sdikr

> Το παράδειγμα που ανέφερα είναι από πελάτη cyta στα Β.προάστια


Δεν λες αυτό ποιο πάνω, λες οτι κανένας δεν μπορει να δώσει, υπάρχει μια μικρή διαφορά δεν νομίζεις;
Ακόμα και η cyta αν θέλει μπορεί να δώσει, απλά δεν θέλει

----------


## Dark life

Πριν μια ώρα που πέρασα απο την Δέγλερη υπήρχε συνεργείο στην γωνία Αινείου με αγίου Ιερώθεου και ολοκαίνουργια καμπίνα. Νομίζω ήταν άδεια ακόμα. 
Αλλά σαφώς προχωρούν τα έργα. Αριθμός καμπίνας 489 αν θυμάμαι σωστά.

----------


## 10101

υπάρχει τρόπος να βρούμε σε ποιο καφαο συνδεόμαστε ?

----------


## Nikiforos

> Παιδιά τα πράγματα έχουν ώς εξής: Σε καμπίνα VDSL του ΟΤΕ δεν μπορεί να δώσει ο πάροχος υπηρεσία VDSL. Για να μπορέσει να δώσει ο πάροχος πρέπει να στήσει δική του καμπίνα δίπλα απο του ΟΤΕ. Υπάρχουν πολλοί συνδρομητές στα βόρεια προάστια όπου έχουν την καμπίνα απέναντι από το σπίτι τους και ο πάροχος τους δίνει VDSL από το Α/Κ του ΟΤΕ που βρίσκεται στα 400 - 500 μέτρα , με αποτέλεσμα να ζητούν 50/5 και να παίρνουν τελικά 30/2.5 με πραγματική ταχύτητα τα 20mbps.


αν ηταν ετσι θα υπηρχε VDSL μονο απο ΟΤΕ!!! εκτος βεβαια αν καποιος ειναι παρα πολυ κοντα στο κεντρο που συνδεετε πχ μεχρι 200μετρα οποτε απο εκει θα μπορουσε να παρει VDSL αφου δεν θα χρειαζοταν καμπινα.
Οπως τα λεει ο sdikr ειναι, και εγω ετσι γνωριζω απο φιλους στον ΟΤΕ. 
Το μονο που ακουσα (off the record) ειναι οτι οι πελατες του ΟΤΕ εχουν πρωτη προτεραιοτητα εναντι των αλλων παροχων στην παροχη VDSL απο καμπινες, και ειναι λογικο εφοσον ειναι του ΟΤΕ!
Επισης η forthnet ειναι σε αυτες που δεν δινουν απο καμπινες παρα μονο απο κεντρο, τουλαχιστον ετσι ηταν μεχρι που μου το ειχαν πει, τωρα δεν ξερω αν εχει αλλαξει κατι απο τοτε.

----------


## sdikr

> αν ηταν ετσι θα υπηρχε VDSL μονο απο ΟΤΕ!!! εκτος βεβαια αν καποιος ειναι παρα πολυ κοντα στο κεντρο που συνδεετε πχ μεχρι 200μετρα οποτε απο εκει θα μπορουσε να παρει VDSL αφου δεν θα χρειαζοταν καμπινα.
> Οπως τα λεει ο sdikr ειναι, και εγω ετσι γνωριζω απο φιλους στον ΟΤΕ. 
> Το μονο που ακουσα (off the record) ειναι οτι οι πελατες του ΟΤΕ εχουν πρωτη προτεραιοτητα εναντι των αλλων παροχων στην παροχη VDSL απο καμπινες, και ειναι λογικο εφοσον ειναι του ΟΤΕ!
> Επισης η forthnet ειναι σε αυτες που δεν δινουν απο καμπινες παρα μονο απο κεντρο, τουλαχιστον ετσι ηταν μεχρι που μου το ειχαν πει, τωρα δεν ξερω αν εχει αλλαξει κατι απο τοτε.


Δεν υπάρχει κάποια προτεραιότητα, κάποια στιγμή θα πρέπει να σταματήσει αυτό με τις φήμες και το άκουσα και μου είπανε,  αν οι παρόχοι θεωρούν ότι έχουν θέμα και μπορούν να το αποδείξουν τότε είμαι σίγουρος οτι η ΕΕΤΤ θα τους ακούσει και θα πράξει τα δεόντα

----------


## Nikiforos

Αυτοι που μου ειπαν ειναι τεχνικοι στον ΟΤΕ αυτοι τα φτιαχνουν, τωρα τι να σου πω, αμα ηταν απλα φημη ή επειδη το διαβασα απο καποιον ασχετο παντελως, δεν θα το εγραφα καν, εγω λογικο το βλεπω, οπως και οτι στις καλωδιακες βλαβες πρωτη προτεραιοτητα εχουν οι πελατες του ΟΤΕ και μετα οι αλλοι. Τωρα οτι και να λεμε αυτα ειναι "off the record" δεν θα τα παραδεχτει ποτε κανεις και δε νομιζω οτι μπορει κανεις να το αποδειξει κιολας, γιαυτο και εγω κακως τα λεω στην τελικη.....δεν ειπε κανεις οτι επιτρεπονται αυτα τα πραγματα, εγω λεω απλα τι γινεται στην πραξη ομως.
Οποιος θελει το πιστευει, οποιος δεν θελει οχι, εγω το πιστευω 100% παντως.
Επειδη πρεπει να σηκωθω νωρις το πρωι την κανω, καληνυχτα σε ολους!  :Smile:

----------


## slalom

Ολοι πελατες του ΟΤΕ ειμαστε, με το δικτυο του συνδεομαστε

----------


## dimhack

παρακολουθώ αρκετο καιρό αυτή την ενότητα.
Η δικιά μου ενημέρωση είναι η εξής, και δεν έχω λόγο να μην πιστέψω την πηγή μου μιας και σε ότι μου ειπε ηταν μέσα σε όλα.

τα έργα στο περιστέρι σταμάτησαν λόγο καταγγελιών που έκαναν η πολίτες του περιστεριου για διακοπές στης γραμμές τούς λόγο έργων, κάποιος που έμενε χωρίς τηλέφωνο για δυο μέρες έπαιρνε κατευθείαν στον ΟΤΕ η στον παροχο του τηλέφωνο και απειλούσε, με αποτέλεσμα να σταματήσουν τα έργα και να μεταφερθούν στην Πετρούπολη όπου και έχουν ξεκινήσει. όταν με το κάλο τελειώσουν θα κατεβούν στο περιστέρι και με βάση τούς χρόνους που άκουσα μας βλέπω από πασχα και μετά.

----------


## Νέφερ

> παρακολουθώ αρκετο καιρό αυτή την ενότητα.
> Η δικιά μου ενημέρωση είναι η εξής, και δεν έχω λόγο να μην πιστέψω την πηγή μου μιας και σε ότι μου ειπε ηταν μέσα σε όλα.
> 
> τα έργα στο περιστέρι σταμάτησαν λόγο καταγγελιών που έκαναν η πολίτες του περιστεριου για διακοπές στης γραμμές τούς λόγο έργων, κάποιος που έμενε χωρίς τηλέφωνο για δυο μέρες έπαιρνε κατευθείαν στον ΟΤΕ η στον παροχο του τηλέφωνο και απειλούσε, με αποτέλεσμα να σταματήσουν τα έργα και να μεταφερθούν στην Πετρούπολη όπου και έχουν ξεκινήσει. όταν με το κάλο τελειώσουν θα κατεβούν στο περιστέρι και με βάση τούς χρόνους που άκουσα μας βλέπω από πασχα και μετά.


Μα δεν έχει σταματήσει τίποτα.
Κανονικα δουλεύουν. Εδώ στη Χρυσούπολη μέχρι τις 8 του έβλεπα μου δούλευαν την 483.

----------


## Mars_Man

Στην Επίκουρου στο Μπουρνάζι.

----------


## romankonis

Δεν είναι του ΟΤΕ

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλησπέρα! παντως επειδη καθε μερα περιφερομαι στο Περιστερι ψηλα γινονται κανονικα τα εργα, τιποτα δεν εχει σταματησει, δεν ξερω πως υπαρχει τετοια ενημερωση. Τουλαχιστον ψηλα δλδ στην Αγιου Βασιλειου, Αλκιμου και στα περιγυρα. Οπως ειδη ενημερωσα και το δειχνει και ο χαρτης που εχει ηδη ποσταριστει το link του εδω μεσα, στην Αγιου Βασιλειου και Εσπεριδων μπηκε την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα και καμπινα VDSL.
Εννοειτε οτι λογω των εργων μπορει να γινει διακοπη γραμμων για 1-2μερες δε νομιζω οτι αυτος ειναι πολυς χρονος. Αλλα ουτε μερικα τηλεφωνα ή καταγγελια για 1-2 μερες διακοπης υπηρεσιων μπορουν να σταματησουν ηδη προγραμματισμενα εργα!!!
Την Παρασκευη παλι σε καθετους της Αγιου Βασιλειου (δεν θυμαμαι τις οδους) αλλα ποιο χαμηλα απο την Μυστριωτη δουλευε κομπρεσερ καργα και εσκαφεας για τα εργα του ΟΤΕ.
Μαλιστα σε δρομους εκει γυρω αλλα και ψηλα στην Αγ.Βασιλειου στο τερμα των λεωφορειων και σε καθετους εχουν κορδελες λευκες-κοκκινες που λενε εργα ΟΤΕ για επεκταση δικτυου, μην παρκαρετε και τετοια.

----------


## Νέφερ

Δεν έχουμε κάνα χάρτη να βάλουμε και που έχουν μπει οι σωλήνες???

----------


## 10101

Μια απορία που έχω....Γτι παρέχονται των 50 mbits ? εφώσον υποθετικά η οπτική ίνα η ταχύτητα της μπορεί να φτάσει μέχρι 1 petabit/s ποιοι ειναι οι περιορισμοί ?

----------


## romankonis

Το χάλκινο καλώδιο από την καμπίνα μέχρι το σπίτι σου έχει Περιορισμό 100 mbps up/down

----------


## 10101

> Το χάλκινο καλώδιο από την καμπίνα μέχρι το σπίτι σου έχει Περιορισμό 100 mbps up/down


οκ αν τραβούσα θεωρητικά μια οπτική ίνα απο την καμπίνα μεχρι το σπιτι μου ?

- - - Updated - - -

----------


## romankonis

Πήγαινε στο κατάστημα του ΟΤΕ εκεί θα μάθεις όλα αναλυτικά εδώ μόνο θεωρία.

----------


## mike_871

> οκ αν τραβούσα θεωρητικά μια οπτική ίνα απο την καμπίνα μεχρι το σπιτι μου ?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -


θα παρεις οσα Gbps θελεις με το αναλογο κοστος βεβαια

----------


## netblues

> παρακολουθώ αρκετο καιρό αυτή την ενότητα.
> Η δικιά μου ενημέρωση είναι η εξής, και δεν έχω λόγο να μην πιστέψω την πηγή μου μιας και σε ότι μου ειπε ηταν μέσα σε όλα.
> 
> τα έργα στο περιστέρι σταμάτησαν λόγο καταγγελιών που έκαναν η πολίτες του περιστεριου για διακοπές στης γραμμές τούς λόγο έργων, κάποιος που έμενε χωρίς τηλέφωνο για δυο μέρες έπαιρνε κατευθείαν στον ΟΤΕ η στον παροχο του τηλέφωνο και απειλούσε, με αποτέλεσμα να σταματήσουν τα έργα και να μεταφερθούν στην Πετρούπολη όπου και έχουν ξεκινήσει. όταν με το κάλο τελειώσουν θα κατεβούν στο περιστέρι και με βάση τούς χρόνους που άκουσα μας βλέπω από πασχα και μετά.


Η πηγη σου στερειται λογικης. Για το απειλουσε, εχουμε πηξει στους τζαμπα μαγκες. Οποτε συμπεραινουμε οτι α. Στην Πετρουπολη δεν απειλει κανεις, και β. Μετα το πασχα οι τσαμπα μαγκες φευγουν απο το περιστερι, οποτε σταματανε οι απειλες και μπορουν τα συνεργεια να σκαψουν.

----------


## ThReSh

> Το χάλκινο καλώδιο από την καμπίνα μέχρι το σπίτι σου έχει Περιορισμό 100 mbps up/down


Ασφαλώς κι όχι..

Ο περιορισμός διαφέρει ανάλογα την απόσταση από την καμπίνα, τις τεχνολογίες που χρησιμοποιούνται και την ποιότητα εσωτερικής καλωδίωσης του σπιτιού. Ακόμα και τώρα υπάρχουν άτομα που έχουν attainable rate 130Mbps χωρίς χρήση g.vector ή g.fast...

----------


## iKoms

Δεν ξέρω αν έχει προστεθεί αυτή η φωτογραφία αλλά μιας και ήμουν εκεί βόλτα με το σκύλο την έβγαλα φωτο για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται..
Αριθμός 475 στην Μενίπου.



Υπάρχει κάποια εφαρμογή για να βάζουμε στον χάρτη τις περιοχής τις καμπίνες;

----------


## psolord

Αυτος μεσα στο σπιτι, με ενα τρυπανι, εχει ftth!  :Razz:

----------


## ThReSh

Αυτός λογικά θα ακούει τα fans  :Razz:

----------


## Dimos35

> Δεν ξέρω αν έχει προστεθεί αυτή η φωτογραφία αλλά μιας και ήμουν εκεί βόλτα με το σκύλο την έβγαλα φωτο για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται..
> Αριθμός 475 στην Μενίπου.
> 
> 
> 
> Υπάρχει κάποια εφαρμογή για να βάζουμε στον χάρτη τις περιοχής τις καμπίνες;


Είδα ότι μπήκε η καμπίνα που φωτογράφισες. Έβαλα κι εγώ πράμα σήμερα στον χάρτη. Ήταν ευκαιρία να κάνω και λίγο περπάτημα.  :Cool:

----------


## iKoms

> Είδα ότι μπήκε η καμπίνα που φωτογράφισες. Έβαλα κι εγώ πράμα σήμερα στον χάρτη. Ήταν ευκαιρία να κάνω και λίγο περπάτημα.


Ναι τελικά βρήκα πως τις βάζουμε στο χάρτη, για όσους ενδιαφέρονται εδώ:
http://fttxgr.eu/index

----------


## 10101

Υπάρχει τρόπος να μάθω σε ποιο καφαο συνδέομαι;.....
δεν υπάρχει πουθενά κοντά καφαο σε εμένα το πιο κοντινό στο σπίτι μου είναι αυτό στην καμπίνα 594...

----------


## balandis

περασα απο μενιππου ηταν η γειτονια μου για 20 χρονια.......και την ειδα την καμπινα

----------


## Νέφερ

> Υπάρχει τρόπος να μάθω σε ποιο καφαο συνδέομαι;


Αν διαβάσεις το νήμα έχουμε πει πως πολλές φορές.

----------


## dimhack

Εύχομαι να κάνει λάθος η πηγή μου και να μην έχουμε εκπλήξεις. Ισωβς επειδη τους έχω πρήξει, να μου λένε άλλα νταλον μια και με έχουν πάρει στο ψιλό, αφου κάθε πρωί που τον βλέπω το πρώτο πράγμα πριν την καλημέρα είναι πότε θα πάρουμε απο της νέες καμπίνες που μπορεί να έχουν τοποθετηθεί σε άλλα σημεία αλλά στην δικιά μου καμπίνα καμιά αλλαγή σύντομα δεν πρόκειται  να συμβεί.

από τα 7 πήγα στα 2 και όταν μίλησα μαζί του για να δω το τι ακριβώς συμβαίνει, άκουσα τα παραπάνω που ανάρτησα στο προηγούμενο ποστ. τι να πω ίσως με δουλεύουν, το να στερούνται απο πληροφορία είναι λίγο δύσκολο μιας και τα έργα ελέγχονται και απο εκεί.

----------


## romankonis

Παιδιά, μήπως να αφήσετε τους τεχνικούς να κάνουν τις δουλειές τους; Τα 90% των μηνυμάτων στο θέμα το τελεύτεο καιρό είναι για πέταμα. Ένας τρέχει, αλός πιέζει τους τεχνικούς και άλλα πράγματα που μου προκαλούν μόνο μια ερώτηση: Περιστεριώτες, έχετε τρελαθεί τελείως; Είχαμε πει εκατοντάδες φορές: Όλα στην ώρα τους, μην τρέξετε και μην πιέζετε τους τεχνικούς, εσείς τη δουλειά έχετε εκεί; Δεν ανήκει τίποτα στο εαυτό σας, τίποτα. Ότι έχει προγραμματίσει ΟΤΕ, θα πραγματοπιειθεί, και όχι όταν θέλετε εσείς. Αλήθεια, σαν μικρά παιδιά. Με συγχωρείτε για τον τρόπο που σας λέω, αλλά να μιλάω διαφορετικά,  δεν γίνεται. Το μόνο που μπορεί να κάνετε καλό για τους χρήστες του φορυμ και κατοίκους περιστερίου, να ησυχάσετε, όποιος θέλει, πάει και βγάζει φωτογραφίες και ανεβάζει στον χάρτη η εδώ και να κάνετε μια και καλή υπομονή μεχρει να ολοκληρώσουν όλες ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΙΣΜΈΝΕΣ ΕΡΓΑΣΊΕΣ ΤΟΥ OTE ΣΤΟ ΠΕΡΙΣΤΈΡΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΔΟΘΟΎΝ ΟΙ ΚΑΜΠΊΝΕΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΊΑ. Δεν έπεσε αστέρι από τον ουρανό πάνω στο κεφαλι μας, δεν έχει γίνει τίποτα φανταστικό. Ναι, κάποιοι καφούνται με χαμηλό συγχρονισμό λόγω της αποστάσεις από το αστικό κέντρο, και όχι. Δεν έχει ρόλο ποιον πάροχο έχεις, όλοι οι πάροχοι δίνουν από ΚΑΙΝΟΎΡΙΕΣ καμπίνες VDSL. Όταν θα τσεκάρετε στην σελίδα του παρόχου για την διαθεσιμότητα στην διεύθυνση που μένετε, και θα σας βγάλει την διαθεσιμότητα, τότε μπορείτε να προχωρήσετε την αίτηση σας για αλλαγή πακέτου, αν όχι, περιμένεται η καλητερα πάτε στο κατάστημα του ΟΤΕ για να σας ενημερώσουν ποιο αναλυτικά. Καλά χριστούγεννα παιδιά)))

----------


## Νέφερ

> Παιδιά, μήπως να αφήσετε τους τεχνικούς να κάνουν τις δουλειές τους; Τα 90% των μηνυμάτων στο θέμα το τελεύτεο καιρό είναι για πέταμα. Ένας τρέχει, αλός πιέζει τους τεχνικούς και άλλα πράγματα που μου προκαλούν μόνο μια ερώτηση: Περιστεριώτες, έχετε τρελαθεί τελείως; Είχαμε πει εκατοντάδες φορές: Όλα στην ώρα τους, μην τρέξετε και μην πιέζετε τους τεχνικούς, εσείς τη δουλειά έχετε εκεί; Δεν ανήκει τίποτα στο εαυτό σας, τίποτα. Ότι έχει προγραμματίσει ΟΤΕ, θα πραγματοπιειθεί, και όχι όταν θέλετε εσείς. Αλήθεια, σαν μικρά παιδιά. Με συγχωρείτε για τον τρόπο που σας λέω, αλλά να μιλάω διαφορετικά,  δεν γίνεται. Το μόνο που μπορεί να κάνετε καλό για τους χρήστες του φορυμ και κατοίκους περιστερίου, να ησυχάσετε, όποιος θέλει, πάει και βγάζει φωτογραφίες και ανεβάζει στον χάρτη η εδώ και να κάνετε μια και καλή υπομονή μεχρει να ολοκληρώσουν όλες ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΙΣΜΈΝΕΣ ΕΡΓΑΣΊΕΣ ΤΟΥ OTE ΣΤΟ ΠΕΡΙΣΤΈΡΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΔΟΘΟΎΝ ΟΙ ΚΑΜΠΊΝΕΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΊΑ. Δεν έπεσε αστέρι από τον ουρανό πάνω στο κεφαλι μας, δεν έχει γίνει τίποτα φανταστικό. Ναι, κάποιοι καφούνται με χαμηλό συγχρονισμό λόγω της αποστάσεις από το αστικό κέντρο, και όχι. Δεν έχει ρόλο ποιον πάροχο έχεις, όλοι οι πάροχοι δίνουν από ΚΑΙΝΟΎΡΙΕΣ καμπίνες VDSL. Όταν θα τσεκάρετε στην σελίδα του παρόχου για την διαθεσιμότητα στην διεύθυνση που μένετε, και θα σας βγάλει την διαθεσιμότητα, τότε μπορείτε να προχωρήσετε την αίτηση σας για αλλαγή πακέτου, αν όχι, περιμένεται η καλητερα πάτε στο κατάστημα του ΟΤΕ για να σας ενημερώσουν ποιο αναλυτικά. Καλά χριστούγεννα παιδιά)))


Πραγματικά δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να καταλάβεις την κατάσταση και γιατί υπάρχει τόσο ανυπομονησία.
Μόνο ένα πράγμα θα σου πώ.
Δεν μπορώ να δω 480p video αυτή τη στιγμή.
Το ξέρω ότι δεν μου χρωστάνε και τίποτα αλλά σύγνωμη 24mbps πληρώνω ή 4? 
Εσύ έχεις 15 σχέδον, με τα τωρινά δεδομένα και τις απαιτήσεις του internet είσαι πολύ καλά.

Όλα όσα λέμε ειναι δικαιολογημένα και όχι μία αλλά εκατό φορές.

----------


## jkoukos

Σαν το Περιστέρι (προβληματική περιοχή) υπάρχουν δεκάδες σε όλη την χώρα.
Κάποιες ήδη έχουν VDSL και έχουν ησυχάσει. Σε άλλες (όπως εσείς) οι εργασίες προχωρούν και σύντομα θα αναβαθμιστείτε, ενώ υπάρχει και οι πλειοψηφία για τις οποίες δεν υπάρχει ακόμη προγραμματισμός.

Είναι ίδιον του ανθρώπου, να γίνεται ανυπόμονος λίγο πριν φθάσει στον προορισμό. Σαν τους ταξιδιώτες, που σηκώνονται με την προσγείωση κι ενώ το αεροπλάνο ακόμη τροχοδρομεί.
Ότι και να ρωτάτε (τεχνικούς, εργάτες κλπ), η υπηρεσία θα δοθεί σύμφωνα με τον προγραμματισμό και όχι νωρίτερα, ακόμη και αν ακούτε να δουλεύουν οι ανεμιστήρες της καμπίνας έξω από το παραθύρι σας.
Πότε θα γίνει αυτό; Οι τεχνικοί δεν το γνωρίζουν παρά μόνο η αρμόδια υπηρεσία στα Μέγαρο. Υπομονή λοιπόν. Έχετε φάει το βόδι και σας μένει η ουρά.

----------


## freak27

Εγω τι να πω που ειμαι Περιστερι ρε παιδια και το δικτυο μου ειναι απο την κωλ0-Πετρουπολη??? Ολοι θα χουν VDSL στα απο κατω στενα και εγω θα κοιταω σαν τον ηλιθιο.

Αραξτε. Ερχεται :P

----------


## romankonis

Κάνεις λάθος που μου λες ότι δεν καταλαβαίνω το τι γίνεται πάνω στην περιοχή μας με την ταχύτητα. Λες για 24 και 4, φίλε μου, ο καθένας ξέρει και εσύ ξέρεις ότι δεν υπάρχει το 24, υπάρχει έως 24 και αυτό από τη εξαρτάται; Όλοι ξέρουμε. Έχεις επιλογή να πληρώνεις για τα έως 24 και για τα 4  :Wink:  Τώρα, που βάζουν καινούρεις οπτικές γραμμές και καμπίνες, αλλάζουν τα δεδομένα. Τώρα, καλό θα είναι να κιτάτε στην εςωτορικές σας γραμμές των σπιτιών σας, και φυσικά μη ξεχνάμε για τα παλιά, χάλκινα καλώδια που δεν αλλάζουν, τα οποία φτάνουν στο σπίτι μας από την καμπίνα. Εκεί μπορεί να υπάρχουν βλάβες, και να μην φτάνει η ταχύτητα στα 50/5. Κανείς δεν ξέρει, και εδώ όλοι πάροχοι λένε έως 50. Μπορώ να φανταστώ τι πανικός θα γίνει όταν θα ξεκινήσουν οι πρώτες συνδέσεις με αλλαγή πακέτου από ADSL σε VDSL. Αυτό είναι το μέλλον)))

----------


## balandis

εχω δει καινουργιες καμπινες παντου.....στη γειτονια μου στα 100 :Wink:  :One thumb up:  :Respekt:  :Worthy:  :Smile:  μετρα,πηνειου,μενιπου και πλατεια δεγλερη.υπομονη ......ΕΡΧΕΤΑΙ..ΕΡΧΕΤΑΙ!!!!!!

----------


## satpit

> Εγω τι να πω που ειμαι Περιστερι ρε παιδια και το δικτυο μου ειναι απο την κωλ0-Πετρουπολη??? Ολοι θα χουν VDSL στα απο κατω στενα και εγω θα κοιταω σαν τον ηλιθιο.
> 
> Αραξτε. Ερχεται :P


Υπομονη και αραγμα...καποια στιγμη θα ερθει και στην Πετρουπολη!!!Οταν ενεργοποιηθουν τα πιο κατω στενα ομως, εκει που εισαι, βρες κανα ψαγμενο απο εκεινα τα στενα και φτιαξτε ενα ασυρματο link με τη δικη του vdsl.Πολλα μπορεις να κανεις και δε χρειαζεται στην τελικη να ειναι και απο τα πιο κατω στενα...μπορει να ειναι και στην αλλη ακρη της Αττικης.

----------


## Nikiforos

> Υπομονη και αραγμα...καποια στιγμη θα ερθει και στην Πετρουπολη!!!Οταν ενεργοποιηθουν τα πιο κατω στενα ομως, εκει που εισαι, βρες κανα ψαγμενο απο εκεινα τα στενα και φτιαξτε ενα ασυρματο link με τη δικη του vdsl.Πολλα μπορεις να κανεις και δε χρειαζεται στην τελικη να ειναι και απο τα πιο κατω στενα...μπορει να ειναι και στην αλλη ακρη της Αττικης.


καλημερα! κοσμος το κανει αυτο και μοιραζεται και το κοστος! ετσι ο αλλος δεν ειναι και αναγκη να βαλει! αμα εχει και 50mbps φτανει και περισσευει κιολας! κανεις και ενα Wifi ap για ολη την γειτονια αμα λαχει.... :Laughing:

----------


## 10101

ξεκινάνε από πάνω προς τα κάτω να βάζουν τις καμπίνες ?

----------


## balandis

ναι γυρω γυρω εχουν βαλει στην περιοχη μου εχω δει αρκετες αγειο βασιλειο,πλατεια δεγλερη κτλ...

----------


## nkladakis

Δεν θέλω να σας απογοητεύσω, άλλα στην δικιά μου περίπτωση χρειαστήκαν 6 μήνες να πάρω vdsl από την στιγμή που στήθηκε η καμπίνα.

Το σημαντικό νέο για όλους όσους περιμένουν VDSL πιστεύω ότι είναι το ομολογιακό που έβγαλε ο ΟΤΕ πριν κανένα μήνα για 500 εκατομμύρια εύρω.
30.000 καμπίνες  Χ 30.000 εύρω  για κάθε μια χρειαζονται 1 δις περίπου  +  τα χρήματα που θέλουν για φάσματα  και επενδύσεις 4G 5G κλπ.
Άρα αντί να περιμένετε στα πεζοδρόμια..... ποτέ θα εμφανιστούν τα συνεργεία, καλύτερα να κοιτάτε ποσά λεφτά τραβάει από την αγορά ο ΟΤΕ. :Smile:

----------


## 10101

και όλες αυτές οι καμπίνες καταλήγουν στο dslam μετά. σωστά ?

----------


## Core2Extreme

> Εύχομαι να κάνει λάθος η πηγή μου και να μην έχουμε εκπλήξεις. Ισωβς επειδη τους έχω πρήξει, να μου λένε άλλα νταλον μια και με έχουν πάρει στο ψιλό, αφου κάθε πρωί που τον βλέπω το πρώτο πράγμα πριν την καλημέρα είναι πότε θα πάρουμε απο της νέες καμπίνες που μπορεί να έχουν τοποθετηθεί σε άλλα σημεία αλλά στην δικιά μου καμπίνα καμιά αλλαγή σύντομα δεν πρόκειται  να συμβεί.
> 
> από τα 7 πήγα στα 2 και όταν μίλησα μαζί του για να δω το τι ακριβώς συμβαίνει, άκουσα τα παραπάνω που ανάρτησα στο προηγούμενο ποστ. τι να πω ίσως με δουλεύουν, το να στερούνται απο πληροφορία είναι λίγο δύσκολο μιας και τα έργα ελέγχονται και απο εκεί.


Μην ξαναπείς αυτή την μπαρούφα.
Δεν υφίσταται ούτε κατά διάνοια τέτοιο πράγμα.

----------


## Νέφερ

Σήμερα έσκαψαν και έβαλαν σωλήνες στη Δέγλερη. Με αυτό συνδέθηκε και ο σωλήνας της Αίγλης από αυτά που κατάλαβα.
Τώρα για όποιον ξέρει, θα το πάνε σερί με σωλήνα προς το DSLAM του Περιστερίου ή θα κάνουν και άλλες καμπίνες αναβάθμιση πρώτα?

----------


## slalom

> και όλες αυτές οι καμπίνες καταλήγουν στο dslam μετά. σωστά ?


Οι καμπινες θα εχουν mini DSLAM μεσα

----------


## Nikiforos

καλημερα! εχουν βαλει κορδελες στην Αγιου Βασιλειου πριν τη Ναουσης δλδ πριν το παρκακι, για σκαψιματα για επεκταση δικτυου ΟΤΕ λενε.
Το πριν εννοω προς το βουνο δλδ.

----------


## Core2Extreme

> Σήμερα έσκαψαν και έβαλαν σωλήνες στη Δέγλερη. Με αυτό συνδέθηκε και ο σωλήνας της Αίγλης από αυτά που κατάλαβα.
> Τώρα για όποιον ξέρει, θα το πάνε σερί με σωλήνα προς το DSLAM του Περιστερίου ή θα κάνουν και άλλες καμπίνες αναβάθμιση πρώτα?


Μην μπερδεύεσαι.

Από το Αστικό Κέντρο φεύγει η ίνα, η οποία καταλήγει στο κάθε νέο ΚΑΦΑΟΥ.
Το DSLAM του Περιστερίου όπως λες, το DSLAM στο Α.Κ. θα παραμείνει ως έχει για να εξυπηρετεί τους απλούς ADSL2+ συνδρομητές.
Μόνο τα νέα ΚΑΦΑΟΥ για VDSL2 θα συνδεθούν με το ΑΚ μέσω οπτικής.

----------


## romankonis

Τώρα που πέρασα, είδα αυτό στην οδό Κωστα Βαρναλη.

----------


## Νέφερ

Και στο μπουρνάζι που πέρασα με το αμάξι, έχουν σκάψει πάρα πολλές λωρίδες αλλά το παράξενο είναι ότι τα χαρτιά για την απαγόρευση του παρκαρίσματος δεν έχουν πάνω το όνομα του ΟΤΕ.
Περίεργο όμως γιατί το σκάψιμο είναι σε πάρα πολλά σημεία. Δεν ξέρω ποιος άλλος θα έσκαβε τόσο πολύ πέρα από τον ΟΤΕ.  :Thinking:

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλημέρα! ενημερωνω οτι σημερα συνεχιζονται τα σκαψιματα και το περασμα οπτικης ινας στο υπολοιπο κομματι της Αγιου Βασιλειου μεχρι την Ναουσης (στο παρκακι).
Προσοχη θα υπαρχει κυκλοφοριακο κομφουζιο οπως και χτες για τα αλλα κομματια καθως καταλαμβανουν μερος του δρομου τα συνεργεια.

----------


## romankonis

Ναι και στο μπουρναζι είδα, εκεί που έβγαλα φωτογραφίες στην διασταύρωση Kosta Varnali kai Roupel έχει καινούργιο φρεατειο αλλά δεν έγραψε πάνω τίποτα για των ΟΤΕ. Αλλά καταλήγει στον ΟΤΕ.

- - - Updated - - -

Από Forthnet

- - - Updated - - -

Forthnet

----------


## Νέφερ

Χμμμ αν η Forthnet δίνει από 16 Φλεβάρη, αυτό υπονοεί ότι ο ΟΤΕ θα δίνει πχ. απο αρχές?? (Έτσι μου έιχε πει ο τεχνικός, ότι αν είμαστε τυχεροί μπορεί να έχουμε από αρχές.)

----------


## makfil

Διαβάζοντας τις τελευταίες σελίδες, είδα ότι πολλοί συζητούν το θέμα του vdsl από τη Forthnet.
Θέλω να επισημάνω ότι με τη φετινή της προσφορά Super Play δίνει ελεύθερη τηλεφωνία (απερ. σε σταθερά + κινητά), vdsl 50 (ΚΑΙ από KV, όπως έμαθα από το support) και Full Pack Nova στα 59,90€, για πάντα.

Το καλό είναι ότι δίνει την προσφορά και στους ήδη υφιστάμενους συνδρομητές. Το μόνο θέμα είναι να εξακολουθεί να τη δίνει όταν ολοκληρωθούν οι εργασίες και ενεργοποιηθεί το νέο δίκτυο και στο Περιστέρι.

- - - Updated - - -




> Χμμμ αν η Forthnet δίνει από 16 Φλεβάρη, αυτό υπονοεί ότι ο ΟΤΕ θα δίνει πχ. απο αρχές?? (Έτσι μου έιχε πει ο τεχνικός, ότι αν είμαστε τυχεροί μπορεί να έχουμε από αρχές.)


Οι τεχνικοί που εκτελούν το έργο, εάν εννοείς αυτούς, δεν γνωρίζουν τον προγραμματισμό του ΟΤΕ και πότε θα ενεργοποιηθεί το νέο δίκτυο. Πάντως, από όσα διαβάζω σ' αυτό το νήμα, δεν είναι εύκολο να ολοκληρωθεί όλο το έργο τόσο σύντομα.

----------


## romankonis

> Χμμμ αν η Forthnet δίνει από 16 Φλεβάρη, αυτό υπονοεί ότι ο ΟΤΕ θα δίνει πχ. απο αρχές?? (Έτσι μου έιχε πει ο τεχνικός, ότι αν είμαστε τυχεροί μπορεί να έχουμε από αρχές.)


Σωστά, ΟΤΕ θα δοθεί εκείνες τις καμπίνες που έβαλαν πάνω στη διαθεσιμότητα από αρχές του 2016. Μην αρχίζουμε τα ίδια πότε και πότε, απλά μια φορά την εβδομάδα για να τσεκάρετε την διαθεσιμότητα είναι αρκετά για να είστε ενημερωμένοι.

----------


## Dodolo

Ενημέρωση για την πρόοδο του έργου.
Περνώντας σήμερα το πρωί από τη Σπερχειού, τράβηξα τη φώτο.
Επομένως, το έργο συνεχίζεται! 
Έρχεται η ώρα μας!!!

----------


## iKoms

Στη Μενίπου έχουν περάσει ήδη την οπτική..

----------


## aligatoras

Καλησπέρα σ' όλους.

Έχω δει το σχετικό νήμα με τις καμπίνες που πρόκειται να εγκατασταθούν. Γνωρίζει κάποιος αν πρόκειται να κατέβουν ή σ ποια φάση την Πελοπίδα ;

----------


## snolly

Καλημέρα,

είδα τον χάρτη με τις καμπίνες, από ό,τι βλέπω ο Νέφερ έχει συμπληρώσει τις περισσότερες και τον ευχαριστούμε. Δε μπορώ να εντοπίσω που είναι η 498 που είναι η δικιά μου ενώ έχω βρεί την 499. Νέφερ αν τυχόν γνωρίζεις ρίξε σήμα  :Smile:  ευχαριστώ  :Smile:

----------


## ngc4486

Καλημέρα,

Εχουν ξεκινησει εργασίες για το περασμα οπτικών ινών και στο Λόφο Αξιωματικών, συγκεκριμένα στην οδο μπιζανίου (κάθετη στη θηβών) αλλα και πιο ψηλά στην Πάρνηθος (κάθετη στη Τζ. Κεννεντυ)

----------


## psolord

:Clap:  :Thumbs up:  :Yahooooo: 

Αν δε το καταλάβατε εκεί κοντά μένω!  :Razz: 

Μέχρι πόσα μέτρα πρέπει να έχω απόσταση από το mini dslam για να πάρω 5/50?

----------


## ThReSh

Και με 500m έισαι ok αν δεν είναι τελείως χάλι ο χαλκός από την καμπίνα μέχρι το σπίτι...

----------


## psolord

Με το attenuation που έχω τώρα, θα έπρεπε να έχω μέγιστο 18mbit και πιάνω 16mbit. Άρα πρέπει να είναι αρκετά καλή η γραμμή έτσι δεν είναι?

Έχω φίλους ποιο κοντά στο dslam και συγχρονίζουν 2-3mbit παρακάτω.

----------


## jkoukos

Μια χαρά είσαι. Τα 18Mbps του calculator είναι με 6 SNR και ιδανική γραμμή χωρίς καθόλου απώλειες από ενώσεις, θόρυβο κλπ.

----------


## psolord

:One thumb up:

----------


## dionisis1925

> Εγω τι να πω που ειμαι Περιστερι ρε παιδια και το δικτυο μου ειναι απο την κωλ0-Πετρουπολη??? Ολοι θα χουν VDSL στα απο κατω στενα και εγω θα κοιταω σαν τον ηλιθιο.
> 
> Αραξτε. Ερχεται :P



Φίλε μένω στην Σκουφά...σε νιώθω..:P

----------


## satpit

> Φίλε μένω στην Σκουφά...σε νιώθω..:P


Και εγω...ελα γειτονα δες εδω... :Embarassed: 
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...64#post5838264

----------


## theodore13

Αν ενεργοποιηθεί η Vdsl θα περάσουν και γραμμές? Γιατί ακόμη περιμένουμε για τηλέφωνο.

----------


## jkoukos

Περνάνε μόνο οπτική ίνα από το αστικό κέντρο μέχρι την υπαίθρια καμπίνα.
Αν δεν μπορείς να συνδεθείς λόγω μη ύπαρξης ελεύθερου χάλκινου ζεύγους από την καμπίνα μέχρι το σπίτι σου, δυστυχώς η κατάσταση θα παραμείνει η ίδια.
Aν από την άλλη δεν υπάρχει ελεύθερο ζεύγος από αστικό κέντρο μέχρι την καμπίνα, τότε λύνεται το θέμα με την νέα voip τηλεφωνική υπηρεσία του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## theodore13

Από οτι μου είπαν στον ΟΤΕ δεν υπάρχει χώρος στο καφάο. Με τις καινούργιες καμπίνες δεν λύνεται το πρόβλημα?

----------


## Nikiforos

> Από οτι μου είπαν στον ΟΤΕ δεν υπάρχει χώρος στο καφάο. Με τις καινούργιες καμπίνες δεν λύνεται το πρόβλημα?


καλημερα! το εχει παθει μια φιλη μου και περιμενει χρονια και ακομα δεν εχει!!! και εδω στο forum ετυχε σε 2 ατομα αν θυμαμαι καλα! ειναι ολα τα ζευγαρια κατελημενα αλλα σε αυτους οχι στο καφαο αλλα στον κατανεμητη της πολυκατοικιας τους!!!! οποτε ειτε καποιοι εχουν απο 2 νουμερα ή παραπανω και πρεπει καποιος να διακοψει την τηλεφωνια του. Αυτο με την διακοπη ισχυει και για εσενα. Τωρα με τις καμπινες VDSL δεν γνωριζω αν θα εχει περισσοτερες θεσεις για τηλεφωνια. Βλεπω οτι ξηλωνουν τα παλια ΚΑΦΑΟ και μπαινει καμπινα.

----------


## balandis

στη γειτονια μου στα 150 μετρα εχει μπει καινουργια του οτε.θα παρουμε vdsl κανονικα??θα νοικιασει τη γραμμη η hol??το συμβολαιο μου ληγει πολυ μακρια του χρονου το καλοκαιρι.καμμια απαντηση :Thinking: λογικα θα παρουμε κανονικα μολις ενεργοποιηθουν??ευχαριστω..

----------


## romankonis

Στην οδό Theokritou 23 έσκαψαν και πέρασαν την ίνα, δεν γνωρίζω αν είναι οτε η όχι. Πάει προς το πάνω στην οδό Theokritou.

----------


## griniaris

Λιγο offtopic μιας και λεμε για Περιστερι...... Αλλα εχουν ξεκινησει ταυτοχρονα και σκαβουν στην Πετρουπολη.
Το γνωστο ''αυλακι'' θα τριγυρναει και στην Πετρουπολη.  :Smile:

----------


## kosath

> Λιγο offtopic μιας και λεμε για Περιστερι...... Αλλα εχουν ξεκινησει ταυτοχρονα και σκαβουν στην Πετρουπολη.
> Το γνωστο ''αυλακι'' θα τριγυρναει και στην Πετρουπολη.


Καλησπέρα, σε ποιο σημείο στην Πετρούπολη;
Ευχαριστώ...

----------


## romankonis

Καλά νέα για όλους.  

Μέχρι τον Μάρτιο +5 - 10 μέρες θα ολοκληρωθούν όλα τα έργα του ΟΤΕ για VDSL σε όλη την χώρα. Το Περιστέρι,  θα έχει VDSL από αρχές Φεβρουαρίου.

----------


## Nikiforos

> Καλά νέα για όλους.  
> 
> Μέχρι τον Μάρτιο +5 - 10 μέρες θα ολοκληρωθούν όλα τα έργα του ΟΤΕ για VDSL σε όλη την χώρα. Το Περιστέρι,  θα έχει VDSL από αρχές Φεβρουαρίου.


καλημερα! απο το στομα σου και στου Θεου το αυτι! αλλα οκ για το Περιστερι, στο κεντρο Αθηνας δεν εχει γινει τπτ ομως! εδω περα Κυψελη δεν υπαρχει απολυτως τιποτα και στα περιγυρα. Ποιος το λεει οτι μεχρι τοτε θα ολοκληρωθουν? ειναι πολυ κοντα δε νομιζω πως προλαβαινουν!!!! δεδομενου μαλιστα οτι μεσολαβουν γιορτες με αργιες!

----------


## rikos

Ωραία νέα!
Δηλαδή θα δώσουν VDSL στο Περιστέρι μόλις είναι έτοιμες όλες οι καμπίνες ή θα δώσουν πρώτα σε αυτές που έχουν ήδη αλλάξει και μετά στις άλλες;

----------


## romankonis

Για το κέντρο δεν γνωρίζω τίποτα, μόνο τα σχεδια είδα. Για καμπίνες, ξέρω ότι θα δοθούν στην υπηρεσία.

----------


## Nikiforos

> Για το κέντρο δεν γνωρίζω τίποτα, μόνο τα σχεδια είδα. Για καμπίνες, ξέρω ότι θα δοθούν στην υπηρεσία.


μπορεις να παραθεσεις το link? στην δουλεια μαλλον θα καταφερω να βαλουμε, αλλα σπιτι δεν εχω ουτε 10mbps και παλι καλα γιατι στο Περιστερι με οσους ξερω αλλα και στην δουλεια ουτε 5!

----------


## romankonis

> μπορεις να παραθεσεις το link? στην δουλεια μαλλον θα καταφερω να βαλουμε, αλλα σπιτι δεν εχω ουτε 10mbps και παλι καλα γιατι στο Περιστερι με οσους ξερω αλλα και στην δουλεια ουτε 5!


Δεν υπάρχει link, ήμουνα στο μέγαρο του οτε, γιατί  συνεργαστούμε μαζί Megaline & OTE, και είδα εκεί τα σχέδια.

----------


## Nikiforos

> Δεν υπάρχει link, ήμουνα στο μέγαρο του οτε, γιατί  συνεργαστούμε μαζί Megaline & OTE, και είδα εκεί τα σχέδια.


α οκ, καλα ευχαριστω δεν πειραζει θα ρωτησω κατ φιλους και εγω στον ΟΤΕ να μαθω.  :One thumb up:

----------


## iKoms

Σάββατο πρωί-πρωί έργα για πέρασμα οπτικής, οδός Αδμήτου!!!



Επίσης ανοικτά καπάκια κατα μήκος της Αγ. Ιεροθέου μέχρι το Νεκροταφείο Αγ. Βασιλείου.

Άντε να δούμε τι θα δούμε με τον νέο χρόνο  :Worthy:  :Worthy:

----------


## mike_871

> Ωραία νέα!
> Δηλαδή θα δώσουν VDSL στο Περιστέρι μόλις είναι έτοιμες όλες οι καμπίνες ή θα δώσουν πρώτα σε αυτές που έχουν ήδη αλλάξει και μετά στις άλλες;


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...1%CE%B9/page44 #658

----------


## slalom

> Καλά νέα για όλους.  
> 
> Μέχρι τον Μάρτιο +5 - 10 μέρες θα ολοκληρωθούν όλα τα έργα του ΟΤΕ *για VDSL σε όλη την χώρα*. Το Περιστέρι,  θα έχει VDSL από αρχές Φεβρουαρίου.


Ουτε το 1/3 δεν εχουν κανει ακομα, που τα ειδες αυτα???

----------


## jimmyl

ο φιλος μας romankonis ειναι τουλαχιστον υπεραισιοδοξος οταν μιλαει για μαρτιο(ελπιζω να εννοει το 2016) , θελω να κραταω μικρο καλαθι οσον αφορα αυτα τα θεματα γιατι απο λογια χορτασαμε εργα δεν βλεπουμε

----------


## Νέφερ

> ο φιλος μας romankonis ειναι τουλαχιστον υπεραισιοδοξος οταν μιλαει για μαρτιο(ελπιζω να εννοει το 2016) , θελω να κραταω μικρο καλαθι οσον αφορα αυτα τα θεματα γιατι απο λογια χορτασαμε εργα δεν βλεπουμε


Πως να δεις έργα για το Περιστέρι από τον Ασπρόπυργο?!?!?! :ROFL: 
Βάζω πια το χέρι μου στη φωτιά με όλοι τη δουλειά που έχει γίνει.
Φεβρουάριο-Μάρτιο η δυτική πλευρά του Περιστερίου θα έχει VDSL.

----------


## jkoukos

> Ουτε το 1/3 δεν εχουν κανει ακομα, που τα ειδες αυτα???


Μάλλον εννοεί αυτά που έχουν ήδη προγραμματιστεί, διαφορετικά έχεις σωστή απορία.

Έχουν αναβαθμίσει ~5000 καμπίνες, από τις ~30000 όλης της χώρας. Αν βγάλουμε 10000, από τις οποίες μερικές (2000) θα καλυφθούν από το ευρωπαϊκό πρόγραμμα των "Λευκών-Αγροτικών περιοχών" και οι άλλες (8000) που βρίσκονται περιμετρικά και πλησίον των αστικών κέντρων οπότε οι χρήστες καλύπτονται από αυτά, μας μένουν ακόμη 15000 καμπίνες για αναβάθμιση.
Βάζουμε στοίχημα πότε θα ολοκληρωθεί σε αυτές;  :Razz:

----------


## slalom

Γραφει "σε ολη τη χωρα" ας γραψει αυτο που εννοει, παιδακια ειμαστε?

Δίνω τουλαχιστον μια πενταετια για πανελλαδικη καλυψη

----------


## grovolis

Υπάρχει περίπτωση και μόνο που κάνουν έργα να υπάρχουν σκαμπανεβάσματα στον συγχρονισμό? Εδώ και κάποιες μέρες κλειδώνω από 4 έως 6 mbps και επηρεάζεται το upload επίσης (έχει πέσει μέχρι 650) ελπίζω να είναι από τα έργα :P

----------


## Nikiforos

> Υπάρχει περίπτωση και μόνο που κάνουν έργα να υπάρχουν σκαμπανεβάσματα στον συγχρονισμό? Εδώ και κάποιες μέρες κλειδώνω από 4 έως 6 mbps και επηρεάζεται το upload επίσης (έχει πέσει μέχρι 650) ελπίζω να είναι από τα έργα :P


κατι σου χαλασαν μαλλον.....αμα δεν φτιαξει περιμενε καμια 2 μερες δηλωσε το βλαβη να το δουνε.

----------


## grovolis

> κατι σου χαλασαν μαλλον.....αμα δεν φτιαξει περιμενε καμια 2 μερες δηλωσε το βλαβη να το δουνε.


Θα περιμένω γιατί είμαι κοντά στην καμπίνα που είπε κάποιος φίλος παραπάνω ότι πέρασαν κοντά στην john kennedy ίσως είναι από αυτό! (μακάρι)

----------


## Nikiforos

και εμενα στην δουλεια οταν εφτασαν στην δικια μας ειχαμε χασει τα παντα για πολλες ωρες σχεδον μερα ολοκληρη, μετα εκανε νουμερα αλλα τωρα ειναι και λιγο καλυτερα απο πριν τα στατιστικα στο adsl router.
Eπειδη εχουμε 4αρι πακετο δεν ξερω αν θα επιανε κατι παραπανω ισως και να επιανε.

----------


## jimmyl

Δεν θελω να δω τα εργα στο Περιστερι , στον Ασπροπυργο θελω να δω

----------


## romankonis

Παίδια, ότι είδα στα χαρτιά, είχα γράψει εδώ στο θέμα. Στην Αθήνα θα ολοκληρωθούν τον Μάρτιο μήνα. Αλλά αυτά που μου είπαν ότι δε θα αλλάξουν όλες καμπίνες, ισχύει. Που; Δεν είπαν. Αυτές που είχαν βάλει πριν και αυτές που βάζουν τώρα όλες θα δοθούν τον Μάρτιο μήνα. Έτσι μου είπαν.

----------


## jkoukos

Λογικά δεν αλλάζουν τις καμπίνες που είναι περιμετρικά του αστικού κέντρου όπου δουλεύει σε κανονικές ταχύτητες το VDSL.
Συνήθως η απόσταση αυτή είναι 600-800 μέτρα, ανάλογα την κατάσταση του χάλκινου δικτύου.

----------


## sprkrt

εχω την εντυπωση πως στις νεες καμπινες θα μπουν μονο οσοι εχουν VDSL. Αν τους βαλουν ολους, και πιανουν 24/1, ποιος θα βαλει πχ vdsl 30/2.5 ?

----------


## romankonis

Όσοι έχουν ADSL, δεν θα αλλάξει τίποτα, επειδή η γραμμή σας τερματίζει στην ADSL κάρτα του αστικού κέντρου. Για να πιάσετε τα 30 και τα 50 χρειάζεται να κάνετε αλλαγή πακέτου από ADSL to VDSL. Μέχρι τότε, τα στατιστικά της γραμμής, παραμένουν ίδια.

----------


## romankonis

Στην οδό Karkavitsa, θα περάσουν την ίνα. Μετρό Ανθούπολη.

----------


## amadeusex

> Υπάρχει περίπτωση και μόνο που κάνουν έργα να υπάρχουν σκαμπανεβάσματα στον συγχρονισμό? Εδώ και κάποιες μέρες κλειδώνω από 4 έως 6 mbps και επηρεάζεται το upload επίσης (έχει πέσει μέχρι 650) ελπίζω να είναι από τα έργα :P


Εγω εδω και 2 εβδομαδες εχω αναβαθμιστει στα 4.5 Mbit/s απο τα (στην καλυτερη περιπτωση) 1.9 που ειχα. Συνηθως εβλεπα στο ρουτερ συγχρονισμο μεταξυ 0.8 και 1.3 Mbit/s
Μενω ερμιονιδων και εσπεριδων 50μ απο το κουτι και η συνδρομη μου ειναι υποτιθεμενη 24αρα.

----------


## grovolis

> Εγω εδω και 2 εβδομαδες εχω αναβαθμιστει στα 4.5 Mbit/s απο τα (στην καλυτερη περιπτωση) 1.9 που ειχα. Συνηθως εβλεπα στο ρουτερ συγχρονισμο μεταξυ 0.8 και 1.3 Mbit/s
> Μενω ερμιονιδων και εσπεριδων 50μ απο το κουτι και η συνδρομη μου ειναι υποτιθεμενη 24αρα.


Εμένα τελικά με ενημέρωσαν ότι προσωρινά μέχρι να ολοκληρωθούν τα έργα στην περιοχή πρέπει να υπομένω χαμηλές ταχύτητες, αυτό σημαίνει ότι εδώ και 1.5 βδομάδα κλειδώνω 2,6 εως 3 mbps! Αν είναι για καλό χαλάλι!

----------


## Jazzer

Πέρασαν 8.5 χρόνια από την ημερομηνία επιστολής μας στον ΟΤΕ για το internet στο Λόφο Αξιωματικών στο Περιστέρι.
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...%BD?highlight=
Χθες διαπίστωσα ότι η οπτική ίνα που ξεκίνησε από την οδό Μπιζανίου έχει φτάσει στην οδό Τζων Κέννεντυ, περίπου 700 μέτρα κοντά από το σπίτι μου. Κάλλιο αργά παρά ποτέ, ίσως να δούμε VDSL μέσα στο 2016, κρατάω μικρό καλάθι βέβαια !  :Razz:

----------


## Nikiforos

καλημερα! οπου εχουν μπει καμπινες VDSL περνανε μετα την οπτικη ινα, υπαρχει ενημερωση οτι μεχρι και τον Φεβρουαριο αντε Μαρτιο το πολυ του 2016 θα εχει εμπορικη διαθεση απο ΟΤΕ ομως, τωρα με αλλους παροχους αγνωστο αν θα δινουν...

----------


## Jazzer

> καλημερα! οπου εχουν μπει καμπινες VDSL περνανε μετα την οπτικη ινα, υπαρχει ενημερωση οτι μεχρι και τον Φεβρουαριο αντε Μαρτιο το πολυ του 2016 θα εχει εμπορικη διαθεση απο ΟΤΕ ομως, τωρα με αλλους παροχους αγνωστο αν θα δινουν...


Εδώ στο Λόφο Αξιωματικών πάντως ούτε μια καμπίνα δεν έχει τοποθετηθεί μέχρι στιγμής. Μόνο το γνωστό αυλάκι οπτικής ίνας με μεταλλικά καπάκια στο οδόστρωμα ανά 300 μέτρα περίπου.

----------


## gegeor

> Πέρασαν 8.5 χρόνια από την ημερομηνία επιστολής μας στον ΟΤΕ για το internet στο Λόφο Αξιωματικών στο Περιστέρι.
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...%BD?highlight=
> Χθες διαπίστωσα ότι η οπτική ίνα που ξεκίνησε από την οδό Μπιζανίου έχει φτάσει στην οδό Τζων Κέννεντυ, περίπου 700 μέτρα κοντά από το σπίτι μου. Κάλλιο αργά παρά ποτέ, ίσως να δούμε VDSL μέσα στο 2016, κρατάω μικρό καλάθι βέβαια !


χαχαχα,  καλημέρα αδερφέ......Στα είπα  εγώ.......πλησιάζει  η  ώρα.......ελπίζω.....Καλή χρονιά με υγεία

----------


## Jazzer

> χαχαχα,  καλημέρα αδερφέ......Στα είπα  εγώ.......πλησιάζει  η  ώρα.......ελπίζω.....Καλή χρονιά με υγεία


Είδες για πότε πέρασαν τα 8.5 χρόνια από τότε που στείλαμε την επιστολή μας ;  :Razz:  Ελπίζω να μην περιμένουμε πολύ ακόμα ! Έχει ενδιαφέρον να δούμε μέχρι που θα φτάσει η οπτική ίνα και πόσες καμπίνες θα μπουν για να μας καλύψουν. Καλή χρονιά και σε σένα !  :One thumb up:

----------


## Nikiforos

H ενημερωση ειναι για οσες περιοχες του Περιστεριου εχουν καμπινες. Αυτο που λεω μου το ειπαν τεχνικοι του ΟΤΕ που εκαναν την εγκατασταση προσωπικα και οχι μονο ενας. Τους προμηθευαμε εξαρτηματα για να επισκευασουν τα ρολογια της ΕΥΔΑΠ και τις διαρροες.

----------


## Jazzer

> H ενημερωση ειναι για οσες περιοχες του Περιστεριου εχουν καμπινες. Αυτο που λεω μου το ειπαν τεχνικοι του ΟΤΕ που εκαναν την εγκατασταση προσωπικα και οχι μονο ενας. Τους προμηθευαμε εξαρτηματα για να επισκευασουν τα ρολογια της ΕΥΔΑΠ και τις διαρροες.


Mακρυά από διαρροές, όχι τίποτα άλλο, αλλά μη σαπίσει και ο πολύτιμος χαλκός τους, που τον έχουμε πληρώσει χρυσάφι όλα αυτά τα χρόνια !  :Laughing:

----------


## mike_871

> Έχει ενδιαφέρον να δούμε μέχρι που θα φτάσει η οπτική ίνα και πόσες καμπίνες θα μπουν για να μας καλύψουν.


Ολες οι καμπινες θα αλλαξουν, βγαζουν την παλια και βαζουν καινουρια.

- - - Updated - - -




> Εδώ στο Λόφο Αξιωματικών πάντως ούτε μια καμπίνα δεν έχει τοποθετηθεί μέχρι στιγμής.


Φεβρουαριο θα αρχισουν να τις αλλαζουν

----------


## Nikiforos

> Mακρυά από διαρροές, όχι τίποτα άλλο, αλλά μη σαπίσει και ο πολύτιμος χαλκός τους, που τον έχουμε πληρώσει χρυσάφι όλα αυτά τα χρόνια !


Στην Αγ.Βασιλειου τουλαχιστον κοπηκαν απο ρολογια ολοι οι σωληνες χαλκου παροχης νερου.....τις επισκευαζαν ομως αμεσως χωρις να χρειαζεται επεμβαση της ΕΥΔΑΠ και μικρης διαρκειας διακοπες νερου στον καθενα.

----------


## MpiSkoTaKi

mike_871 για Κολωνό έχεις ακούσει τίποτα ?





> Ολες οι καμπινες θα αλλαξουν, βγαζουν την παλια και βαζουν καινουρια.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Φεβρουαριο θα αρχισουν να τις αλλαζουν

----------


## mike_871

> mike_871 για Κολωνό έχεις ακούσει τίποτα ?


απ'οτι ξερω οχι το 2016, γιατι ακολουθει περιστερι-πετρουπολη και μπορει αιγαλεω-ιλιον.

----------


## Mirmidon

Καλή μέρα και καλή χρονιά σε όλους. 

Άντε να δούμε VDSL όλοι εδώ στο Περιστέρι (και σε όλη την Ελλάδα βέβαια). Ωστόσο όταν έκανα μια βόλτα στα μαγαζιά και καλά ότι ενδιαφερόμουν για VDSL σύνδεση και στα 5 (OTE, Forthnet Wind Vodafone Cyta) οι πωλητές είχαν μαύρα μεσάνυχτα για το τι γίνεται με τις εγκαταστάσεις καμπινών. Το λογικό θα ήταν να γνωρίζουν κάτι για να κερδίσουν τον υποψήφιο πελάτη για VDSL σύνδεση.

----------


## Jazzer

> Καλή μέρα και καλή χρονιά σε όλους. 
> 
> Άντε να δούμε VDSL όλοι εδώ στο Περιστέρι (και σε όλη την Ελλάδα βέβαια). Ωστόσο όταν έκανα μια βόλτα στα μαγαζιά και καλά ότι ενδιαφερόμουν για VDSL σύνδεση και στα 5 (OTE, Forthnet Wind Vodafone Cyta) οι πωλητές είχαν μαύρα μεσάνυχτα για το τι γίνεται με τις εγκαταστάσεις καμπινών. Το λογικό θα ήταν να γνωρίζουν κάτι για να κερδίσουν τον υποψήφιο πελάτη για VDSL σύνδεση.


Δεν έχουν λόγο να γνωρίζουν για την πρόοδο των έργων, από τη στιγμή που δεν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα ακόμα. Όταν και εφόσον τελειώσουν τα έργα και γίνει εμπορικά διαθέσιμο το VDSL σε νέες περιοχές, τότε και μόνο θα ασχοληθούν με το δικό τους κομμάτι, τις πωλήσεις.

----------


## Tzimakos

Ελα ρε Λοφε των Αξιωματικων.

Αποψε το ανακαλυψα το θεμα παιδες και εχω χεστει πανω μου.. Αντε να δουμε και μεις πολιτισμο μετα απο τοσα χρονια.. 

Προτεινω Barbeque-πανηγυρι στη Ματινα ή κρασια στο Αποσπερις οταν βαλουν τις πρωτες καμπινες στο Λοφο..

Εγω μενω, υπομενω και περιμενω τσιγαρο αναμμενο, στην Σαγγαριου.

Μητσος

----------


## Mirmidon

Εδώ στο Λόφο είμαστε όλοι οι ακρίτες!  :Wink: 

Πάντως να πω ότι άμα είναι να πάνε τις τιμές στο Θεό τότε είναι δώρον άδωρο, και ας βάλουν καμπίνες έξω από τα σπίτια μας. Πεντακόσια ευρό το χρόνο (περίπου) είναι αυτά, τουλάχιστον. Μερικοί τα μετράμε, τι να κάνουμε; :Crying:

----------


## Tolis77

> Ελα ρε Λοφε των Αξιωματικων.
> 
> Αποψε το ανακαλυψα το θεμα παιδες και εχω χεστει πανω μου.. Αντε να δουμε και μεις πολιτισμο μετα απο τοσα χρονια.. 
> 
> Προτεινω Barbeque-πανηγυρι στη Ματινα ή κρασια στο Αποσπερις οταν βαλουν τις πρωτες καμπινες στο Λοφο..
> 
> Εγω μενω, υπομενω και περιμενω τσιγαρο αναμμενο, στην Σαγγαριου.
> 
> Μητσος


Στην Σαγγαριου πέρνουν τηλέφωνο απο το Αιγάλεω  :Laughing:

----------


## psolord

> Εδώ στο Λόφο είμαστε όλοι οι ακρίτες! 
> 
> Πάντως να πω ότι άμα είναι να πάνε τις τιμές στο Θεό τότε είναι δώρον άδωρο, και ας βάλουν καμπίνες έξω από τα σπίτια μας. Πεντακόσια ευρό το χρόνο (περίπου) είναι αυτά, τουλάχιστον. Μερικοί τα μετράμε, τι να κάνουμε;


Γιατί είναι 500 ευρώ το χρόνο?

Η Wind μου είχε πει ότι ήθελε +10 ευρώ από ότι πληρώνω τώρα για 3/30.

Τώρα πληρώνω 22, άρα 32*12=384.

Αλλά μάλλον μιλάς για 5/50 οπότε οκ.

Και πάλι πιστεύω ότι θα πέσουν οι τιμές. Κάποτε πληρώναμε 40 το μήνα για 384kbits.

----------


## slalom

Εγω δινω 31€ για 50ρα, για ψαχτειτε λιγο

----------


## psolord

Καλά η Wind μου το είχε πει αυτό πριν κάνα χρόνο. Τώρα δεν ξέρω τι παίζει. Είχα κάνει διετές συμβόλαιο τότε.

Όταν θα έρθει η ώρα θα το δω.

- - - Updated - - -

+5 ευρώ το μήνα λέει η Wind τώρα για 5/50.

Αλλά ας μην κάνουμε derail. Sorry που απάντησα αρχικά στο σχόλιο του φίλου για το κόστος. :S

----------


## mike_871

δες και τα ψιλα γραμματα κατω κατω 
* Η προσφορά ισχύει για τους πρώτους 6 μήνες. Για το επόμενο διάστημα έως και τη συμπλήρωση 24 μηνών η τιμή διαμορφώνεται στα 10,00 €. Απαιτείται ελάχιστη υποχρεωτική παραμονή 6 μηνών στην υπηρεσία.

----------


## balandis

εχουμε κανα νεοτερο παιδες η ακομα πρεπει να περιμενουμε μεχρι την ανοιξη ???ευχαριστω......

----------


## JohnyDiam

Εργα επι της Αναγεννησεως στην Χρυσουπολη

----------


## balandis

αντε και κοντευουμε ανυπομονω να ξεκολλησω απο αυτο το 4αρι.... :Smile:

----------


## Jazzer

Γειά σας ορέ Λοφιώτες, είμαστε αρκετοί βλέπω !!  :Razz:  Για να δούμε μέχρι που θα σκάψουν για την οπτική, θα περάσουν και από τους γύρω δρόμους ή μόνο πάνω στην οδό Τζων Κέννεντυ; Mένω επί της οδού Μπαρουξή, πάντως από την οδό παλαιάς καβάλας και μετά παίρνουν τηλεφωνία και internet από το Αιγάλεω.

----------


## Mirmidon

Και στην Κέννεντυ να μείνουν οι εγκαταστάσεις μας κάνει σαν απόσταση!

----------


## grovolis

Μένω τζον Κεννεντυ (ψηλά) στην διασταύρωση με Φαβιέρου και ήρθε σήμερα τεχνικός σπίτι (ΟΤΕ) για μία βλάβη και μου είπε με σιγουριά ότι τα έργα στον λόφο αξιωματικών θα έχουν ολοκληρωθεί έως το καλοκαίρι! Αλήθεια, ψέμματα θα δείξει.

----------


## freak27

Αυτο που ακουσα απο διαφορετικες πηγες ειναι πως Μαιο θα ενεργοποιηθει η υπηρεσια ταυτοχρονα σε Περιστερι-Πετρουπολη. Νομιζω οτι καλα πανε τα εργα, αν αρχισουν και Πετρουπολη τελη Ιανουαριου τα εργα οπως εχω ακουσει, τοτε το εφικτο εως πολυ λογικο.

----------


## 4sonork

> Γειά σας ορέ Λοφιώτες, είμαστε αρκετοί βλέπω !!  Για να δούμε μέχρι που θα σκάψουν για την οπτική, θα περάσουν και από τους γύρω δρόμους ή μόνο πάνω στην οδό Τζων Κέννεντυ; Mένω επί της οδού Μπαρουξή, πάντως από την οδό παλαιάς καβάλας και μετά παίρνουν τηλεφωνία και internet από το Αιγάλεω.


Για τη περιοχή του λιουμι μιλάς ή προς το κάμπινγκ γιατί με μπέρδεψες... Εγώ τέρμα μπαρουξη γωνιά με παλαιάς καβάλας που είμαι περνώ από Περιστέρι πάντως 3.8 κm lol

----------


## Jazzer

> Για τη περιοχή του λιουμι μιλάς ή προς το κάμπινγκ γιατί με μπέρδεψες... Εγώ τέρμα μπαρουξη γωνιά με παλαιάς καβάλας που είμαι περνώ από Περιστέρι πάντως 3.8 κm lol


Χαχαχα παίζει να μένουμε απέναντι ο ένας από τον άλλο !!  :Laughing:  Εμείς έχουμε 57ρια τηλέφωνα, υπαγόμαστε στο Α/Κ που βρίσκεται στον Άγιο Αντώνιο. Πιο κάτω από εμάς, τα τηλέφωνα είναι από το Αιγάλεω.

----------


## 4sonork

> Χαχαχα παίζει να μένουμε απέναντι ο ένας από τον άλλο !!  Εμείς έχουμε 57ρια τηλέφωνα, υπαγόμαστε στο Α/Κ που βρίσκεται στον Άγιο Αντώνιο. Πιο κάτω από εμάς, τα τηλέφωνα είναι από το Αιγάλεω.


Άμα σου πω ότι με έβαλες σε σκέψεις τι θα πεις..  Εγώ είμαι με  59 έχει γίνει μεταφορά από Αιγάλεω η γραμμή έχει πλάκα να μείνω στην απέξω  :ROFL:

----------


## Jazzer

> Άμα σου πω ότι με έβαλες σε σκέψεις τι θα πεις..  Εγώ είμαι με  59 έχει γίνει μεταφορά από Αιγάλεω η γραμμή έχει πλάκα να μείνω στην απέξω


Μη σε απασχολεί η μεταφορά της γραμμής, το θέμα είναι να παίρνεις τηλεφωνία και internet από καφάο που συνδέεται με το Α/Κ στον Άγιο Αντώνιο. Το μαθαίνεις εύκολα αυτό, ρωτώντας τον πάροχο σου.

----------


## toxicgarbage

δεν βλεπω να υπαρχει προοδος,ουτε εδω ουτε στο fttxgr,συνεχιζονται τα εργα κανονικα;;κατεβαινουν προς νεα ζωη ή πηγαινουν προς ανθουπολη;

----------


## chdarmas

> Αυτο που ακουσα απο διαφορετικες πηγες ειναι πως Μαιο θα ενεργοποιηθει η υπηρεσια ταυτοχρονα σε Περιστερι-Πετρουπολη. Νομιζω οτι καλα πανε τα εργα, αν αρχισουν και Πετρουπολη τελη Ιανουαριου τα εργα οπως εχω ακουσει, τοτε το εφικτο εως πολυ λογικο.




ισχύει για Πετρούπολη ρε φίλε; επίσημο;

έχω ξενερώσει με τα 4mbps!    :Worthy:  :Worthy:

----------


## Mirmidon

Εγώ το έκοψα το σταθερό και την ADSL εννοείται.Θα την βγάλω με καρτο-internet 15 Euro τα 10 GB μέχρι να μπουν οι VDSL. Όσο ποιο πολύ αργήσουν τόσο ποιο πολύ θα κερδίζω. Έκοψα συμβόλαιο κινητό 25 συν σταθερό άλλα 25, το 50αρικο το κάνω ότι θέλω. στην τελική ποιο γρήγορα είναι με το LTE της κάρτας από το ψωροADSL της σταθερής. Άμα δεν κατεβάζεις πολλά GB με 30 ευρώ την βγάζεις το μήνα και μένουν και 20 για σουβλάκια  :ROFL: 

Στο κάτω κάτω και νέα σύνδεση να κάνω θα χαρίσουν το εφ άπαξ νέας σύνδεσης. Ήδη ο ΟΤΕ το χαρίζει.Οι άλλοι θα είναι βλάκες να μην ακολουθήσουν.

----------


## Nikiforos

Και για Πετρουπολη και Ιλιον αντε τυχεροι, τι να πουμε εμεις στο κεντρο?

----------


## romankonis

Μίλησα με την Forthnet, και είπαν ότι στο Περιστέρι θα δίνουν από καμπίνα και στο βροχο που πάει η γραμμή μου, υπάρχει δυνατότητα για VDSL. Αλλά, για να κάνω αίτηση, μπορώ να την κάνω, στα τέλει του Φεβρουαρίου. Ανθουπολη, καφαο 511. Θα την αλλάξουν πολύ σύντομα. Στο δικό τους σύστημα, έχουν βάλει την διαθεσιμότητα και ημερομηνία εργασιών.

----------


## Mirmidon

Το γεγονός είναι κύριοι και κυρίες ότι τα έργα προχωρούν και θα ολοκληρωθούν. Μη ξεχνάμε ότι πια ο ΟΤΕ ανήκει σε Γερμανούς (D.T.) και αυτοί δεν αστειεύονται. Υπομονή λοιπόν μέχρι να έρθει του καθενός η σειρά να μπορέσουμε όσοι ενδιαφερόμαστε να κάνουμε αίτηση για VDSL. Ένα είναι σίγουρο πάντως, ο δήμος μας θα πάψει να ανήκει σε εκείνους με τη χαμηλότερη ποιότητα και μέση ταχύτητα ευρυζωνικών συνδέσεων στην Αττική.  :One thumb up:

----------


## Νέφερ

Σήμερα είδα τεχνικούς με ανοιχτά τα καπάκια στην Αίγλης.Είχαν κάτι τραπεζάκια με πολύ μικρό μαύρο σωλήνα πάνω και κάτι άλλα μικρά μηχανήματα. Πιθανότατα* πρέπει να έχουν αρχίσει να περνούν ίνα στους σωλήνες αν δεν το είχαν κάνει πριν.

----------


## jimmyl

Μαλλον ειναι περασμα οπτικης ινας με τη μεθοδο της εμφυσησης

----------


## anthip09

Πέρα απο τις καμπίνες που ήταν στο αρχικό πλάνο να τοποθετηθούν (γύρω στις 50 καμπίνες όπως γράφουν κάποιοι φίλοι παραπανω στο θεμα), με τις υπόλοιπες τι γίνεται? υπάρχει κάποιο χρονοδιάγραμμα?

----------


## Νέφερ

Έχουν ξεκινήσει και τα έργα για τη τροφοδότησει των καμπινών της Χρυσούπολης με ρεύμα.
Οι εικόνες είναι από τη καμπίνα 591 και 593.

----------


## mike_871

αντε σιγα σιγα να εχουμε ολοι vdsl  :Smile:

----------


## balandis

εχουμε κανα νεο παιδες??ποτε υπολογιζεται πρεπει να γινουν ολες οι εργασιες..////?????????

----------


## romankonis

Τέλει φεβρουαρίου

----------


## griniaris

Προχτες ειχαν εργα ηλεκτροδοτησης και για την 596.

Ναουσης και δημητροκαλη Ανθουπολη.

----------


## toxicgarbage

Ποτε θα κατεβουν προς στραβωνος να γελασει και εμας το χειλακι μας;;;; :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:

----------


## Dark life

Για όσους έχουν FB.... Πίστευα ότι ο δήμαρχος ήταν από την αρχή αντίθετος και τώρα πάει να πάρει και τις δάφνες....

http://www.facebook.com/andreas.pach...type=3&theater

----------


## mike_871

> Για όσους έχουν FB.... Πίστευα ότι ο δήμαρχος ήταν από την αρχή αντίθετος και τώρα πάει να πάρει και τις δάφνες....
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/andreas.pach...type=3&theater


οτι δεν μπορεις να αποφυγης καλυτερα απολαυσε το!!

----------


## Nikiforos

Ετσι ακριβως!!! ναι εχει χαλια δρομους αλλα αληθεια μπαλωνουν σχετικα γρηγορα σημαντικες και μεγαλες λακουβες-χαρους.
Ελπιζω με τις επομενες βροχες να μην βρουμε και τις καμπινες μεσα σε τπτ τρυπες....

----------


## Tolis77

Χα χα χα !!!
Απίστευτος ο δήμαρχος !!!
Αφού έγινε το αυτονόητο και μάλιστα καθυστερημένα, θέλει και να πούμε και μπράβο .

----------


## p2014

το dslam ειναι μεσα στην καμπινα και καταληγει με την οπτικη ινα σε ενα μεγαλο switch   στο κεντρο μεσα, ενας CISCO 7600 μετα σε εναν  BRAS SERVER καιμετα κολλανε σε ISP

----------


## chdarmas

αν δεις τα σχόλια απο κάτω του λένε και ευχαριστώ τα χαπατα.   :Clap:

----------


## balandis

ας το παρουμε πρωτα και δεν μας νοιαζει ειναι ανεπιτρεπτο ενετι 2016 με 4μβς.αντε!!!!

----------


## Νέφερ

Σήμερα κουβάλησα τεχνικό του ΟΤΕ για κάτι προβλήματα που είχα μέχρι το σπίτι.
Στη συζήτηση τον ρώτησα για το VDSL με θέματα ταχύτητες ADSL εφότου δώθει το VDSL (ιδιές ακριβώς θα μείνουν  :Evil: ) και για το πολυπόθητο πΟΤΕ θα μπει (περίπου 1 μήνα).

Μου είπε κάτι όμως που με έπιασε τελείως αδιάβαστο και δεν ήξερα ότι ίσχυε... (Στράβωσα όταν μου το είπε)..

Έχει ο ΟΤΕ πολιτική που βάζει σε καινούργιες περιοχές για αρχή (2+ μήνες) 30αρα ΜΟΝΟ????
Υπάρχει κάτι τέτοιο? Δεν αμφισβητώ τον τύπο φαινόταν αρκετά έξυπνος (Τεχνικός είναι προφανώς  :Clap: ) αλλά και πάλι

Σε περιοχές όπως τη Νέα Σμύρνη είδα ότι όλοι βάλαν 50αρες κατευθείαν.  :Crying: 
Θα μας κάνουν τέτοια χαλάστρα??? Ας μου πει κάποιος που γνωρίζει.

----------


## netblues

Πολυ μαρεσουν οι εξυπνοι τεχνικοι με αποψη σε εμπορικες πολιτικες.
Προφανως ειτε προσπαθησε να το παιξει φωτεινος παντογνωστης και επεκταθηκε και σε αλλα θεματα, ειτε αλλο εννουσε και αλλο ειπε.
Σε καθε περιπτωση, μεχρι τωρα οποια καμπινα ενεργοποιηθει, εχει διαθεσιμες ολες τις υπηρεσιες.
Αν κανω το δικηγορο του διαβολου, μπορει αυτο να ειναι ενα νεο κολπο grosso του cosmoποτε για να αποκλεισει στην αρχη ολους τους υπολοιπους που δεν πουλανε 30/2.5  Σατανικό σαν σκεψη, σε καθε περιπτωση

----------


## Tzimakos

Καλα ενταξει ο Παχα ηταν που ηταν, πλεον το τερματισε..

Ρε παιδια γραφτε του ολοι στο facebook να μην νομιζουν οι ανθρωποι οτι ειναι κανενας τεχνολογικος Μεσσιας κιολας..Εγω μολις του εγραψα.

----------


## Core2Extreme

> Σήμερα κουβάλησα τεχνικό του ΟΤΕ για κάτι προβλήματα που είχα μέχρι το σπίτι.
> Στη συζήτηση τον ρώτησα για το VDSL με θέματα ταχύτητες ADSL εφότου δώθει το VDSL (ιδιές ακριβώς θα μείνουν ) και για το πολυπόθητο πΟΤΕ θα μπει (περίπου 1 μήνα).
> 
> Μου είπε κάτι όμως που με έπιασε τελείως αδιάβαστο και δεν ήξερα ότι ίσχυε... (Στράβωσα όταν μου το είπε)..
> 
> Έχει ο ΟΤΕ πολιτική που βάζει σε καινούργιες περιοχές για αρχή (2+ μήνες) 30αρα ΜΟΝΟ????
> Υπάρχει κάτι τέτοιο? Δεν αμφισβητώ τον τύπο φαινόταν αρκετά έξυπνος (Τεχνικός είναι προφανώς ) αλλά και πάλι
> 
> Σε περιοχές όπως τη Νέα Σμύρνη είδα ότι όλοι βάλαν 50αρες κατευθείαν. 
> Θα μας κάνουν τέτοια χαλάστρα??? Ας μου πει κάποιος που γνωρίζει.


Epic Technician Μπαρούφα award.

----------


## Νέφερ

> Epic Technician Μπαρούφα award.


Ειλικρινά το εύχομαι.
Άμα θα βάλω VDSL θα πάω για ότι καλύτερο υπάρχει.
Αλήθεια Core πώς είναι η διαφορά VDSL και ADSL για σένα μετά από αρκετό καιρό χρήσης?

----------


## Core2Extreme

Like day & night.

Μέρα με τη νύχτα δηλαδή.

Το download πάει τάπα, με τις 2 γραμμές μαζί κατεβάζω full blu-ray σε λιγότερο από 1μιση ώρα.
Το upload επιτέλους είναι υπολογίσιμο και όχι ανύπαρκτο ( 0.8Mbps της ADSL2+ ).

Υπερ-ικανοποιημένος πρός το παρών ( φτου φτου )

----------


## Νέφερ

> Like day & night.
> 
> Μέρα με τη νύχτα δηλαδή.
> 
> Το download πάει τάπα, με τις 2 γραμμές μαζί κατεβάζω full blu-ray σε λιγότερο από 1μιση ώρα.
> Το upload επιτέλους είναι υπολογίσιμο και όχι ανύπαρκτο ( 0.8Mbps της ADSL2+ ).
> 
> Υπερ-ικανοποιημένος πρός το παρών ( φτου φτου )


Έχει βελτίωση σε latency/ping ή τα ίδια?

----------


## slalom

> Το download πάει τάπα, με τις 2 γραμμές μαζί κατεβάζω full blu-ray σε λιγότερο από 1μιση ώρα.


20GB την ωρα, ενα 30ρι τη μιαμιση

Εκτος αν λες για 50ρι δισκακι

----------


## griniaris

> 20GB την ωρα, ενα 30ρι τη μιαμιση
> 
> Εκτος αν λες για 50ρι δισκακι


 :Offtopic: 

50 + 50 = 100 / 8 = 12,5  * 60 * 30 =  22500 / 1024 =  *21,97 GB ταινειων σε μιση ωρα.*

----------


## slalom

Το ιδιο δε λεμε?

----------


## Core2Extreme

> Έχει βελτίωση σε latency/ping ή τα ίδια?


Ping τα ίδια.
Με το μεγαλύτερο upload έχω όμως την δυνατότητα για gaming + skype ενώ το torrent seedάρει στα 450kb/s ( αφήνω 100kbp/s ρέστα ).




> 20GB την ωρα, ενα 30ρι τη μιαμιση
> 
> Εκτος αν λες για 50ρι δισκακι


50GB disc.
Combined οι γραμμές μου δίνουν average speed ( continuous ) 11.2MB/s. 1 ώρα 17 λεπτά τα 50GB.

Το μόνο που θα ήθελα παραπάνω πλέον είναι το upload.
Να ήταν από 10Mbps upload η κάθε γραμμή αντί για 5 και είμαι κομπλέ.

----------


## balandis

πετας ...if i could fly see the world in my eyes... :Respekt:

----------


## Core2Extreme

Σύντομα έρχεται και η δικιά σου η τυχερή ώρα  :Smile: 

( ψιλο-άσχετο, αν δούνε οι έξω πανηγύρια μου για 2* 50/5 VDSL2 γραμμές με κόστος ~100€/μήνα... θα μας πάρουνε με τις πέτρες... ειδικά οι Ρουμάνοι και τα τυχερά αμερικανάκια που έφτασε Google Fiber @ home... )

----------


## Nikiforos

καλημερα! ο αδερφος μου μενει Περιστερι κοντα στην Α' Περιστεριου (Τζον Κεννεντυ δλδ), εκει δεν εχει ακομα καμπινες VDSL? ξερει κανεις? πηγε να κανει αιτηση forthnet 3play και του ειπαν οτι δεν εχει διαθεσιμο ζευγος στο ΚΑΦΑΟ ή απο αυτο και πρεπει να περιμενει να κοψει καποιος το σταθερο του και θα μπει σε λιστα αναμονης!!!! δλδ αγνωστο ποτε! 
καμια ιδεα? αν μπουν καμπινες δεν θα εχει προβλημα δλδ? γιατι του ειπαν οτι δεν ειναι να γινουν εργα στην περιοχη για τετοια αναβαθμιση.
Δεν ξερω αν εχει σχεση με τις καμπινες VDSL γιαυτο ρωταω.

----------


## balandis

αχχαχαχαχαχα ωραιος ο core2extreme.νικηφορε μην καθεστε και πιστευετε τον καθe ασχετο της τενικης υποστηριξης.οι διπλα απο μενα δεν εχουν χρονια τωρα δεν ξερω αν το εχουν κοιταξει το τηλεφωνικο θεμα.παντως ειμαστε τελειως πιτα παντου.αντε να μπει το vdsl.

----------


## Nikiforos

Στην σελιδα της 4net δεν δειχνει καν την οδο του στην διαθεσιμοτητα, ενω στου ΟΤΕ λεει οτι εχει μονο ADSL.
Θα παει να κανει αιτηση σε ΟΤΕ και μετα αμα ειναι αλλαζει....σωστος?  :One thumb up: 
ε οπου νανε θα φτασει και εκει η VDSL.

----------


## Core2Extreme

Αν είναι last mile το θέμα διαθεσιμότητας γραμμών δεν θα αλλάξει αυτό με τα νέα ΚΑΦΑΟΥ δυστυχώς.

----------


## Nikiforos

καλησπέρα, αν ειναι ετσι αστα να πανε τον βλεπω για δορυφορικο ιντερνετ! αφου δεν τον ενδιαφερει το κατεβασμα και το online gaming δεν θα εχει προβλημα παντως. Μονο απο πλευρας κοστους βεβαια.

----------


## Νέφερ

> καλησπέρα, αν ειναι ετσι αστα να πανε τον βλεπω για δορυφορικο ιντερνετ! αφου δεν τον ενδιαφερει το κατεβασμα και το online gaming δεν θα εχει προβλημα παντως. Μονο απο πλευρας κοστους βεβαια.


Άμα δεν τον ενδιαφέρει τα mb και το ping, πέστου να πάει στο Γερμανό νά πάρει internet USB stick με συμβόλαιο και θα τον βολέψει καλύτερα.

----------


## Nikiforos

δυστυχως δεν γινεται, ειναι σε μονοκατοικια, με πολυκατοικιες γυρω γυρω, ειναι δικο του το σπιτι και καμια εταιρια δεν εχει εκει καλο σημα ουτε καν για ομιλια!
και επειδη ουτε η ψηφιακη TV πιανει και μαλιστα με εξωτερικη κεραια, ετσι κι αλλιως θελει nova ή ote TV.
Eλεγα μπας και αμα μπουν και εκει καμπινες VDSL φτιαξει κατι αλλα μαλλον οχι.

----------


## Jazzer

> δυστυχως δεν γινεται, ειναι σε μονοκατοικια, με πολυκατοικιες γυρω γυρω, ειναι δικο του το σπιτι και καμια εταιρια δεν εχει εκει καλο σημα ουτε καν για ομιλια!
> και επειδη ουτε η ψηφιακη TV πιανει και μαλιστα με εξωτερικη κεραια, ετσι κι αλλιως θελει nova ή ote TV.
> Eλεγα μπας και αμα μπουν και εκει καμπινες VDSL φτιαξει κατι αλλα μαλλον οχι.


Η οπτική ίνα στο λόφο αξιωματικών έχει φτάσει 250 μέτρα πριν την ΔΟΥ επί της Τζον Κέννεντυ. Μένει να δούμε πόσο θα επεκταθεί ακόμα το έργο. Υπομονή λοιπόν, θα φανεί στους επόμενους μήνες πόσες νέες καμπίνες vdsl και που θα τοποθετηθούν.

----------


## Nikiforos

> Η οπτική ίνα στο λόφο αξιωματικών έχει φτάσει 250 μέτρα πριν την ΔΟΥ επί της Τζον Κέννεντυ. Μένει να δούμε πόσο θα επεκταθεί ακόμα το έργο. Υπομονή λοιπόν, θα φανεί στους επόμενους μήνες πόσες νέες καμπίνες vdsl και που θα τοποθετηθούν.


ευχαριστω κοντα ειναι! αλλα λυνει το προβλημα η τοποθετηση καμπινας με την χωρητικοτητα στα ζευγη του καφαο? μιλαμε και για τηλεφωνια οχι μονο ιντερνετ.

----------


## Jazzer

> ευχαριστω κοντα ειναι! αλλα λυνει το προβλημα η τοποθετηση καμπινας με την χωρητικοτητα στα ζευγη του καφαο? μιλαμε και για τηλεφωνια οχι μονο ιντερνετ.


Δεν είμαι σε θέση να γνωρίζω τη χωρητικότητα σε ζεύγη καλωδίων στις νέες καμπίνες. Το λογικό είναι να υπάρξει μεγαλύτερη χωρητικότητα σε διαθέσιμα ζεύγη μετά την αναβάθμιση τους. Αν κάποιος συμφορουμίτης έχει καλύτερη πληροφόρηση ή εμπειρία ως χρήστης πάνω σε συτό το θέμα, ας μας διαφωτίσει.  :Smile:

----------


## nkladakis

> Δεν είμαι σε θέση να γνωρίζω τη χωρητικότητα σε ζεύγη καλωδίων στις νέες καμπίνες. Το λογικό είναι να υπάρξει μεγαλύτερη χωρητικότητα σε διαθέσιμα ζεύγη μετά την αναβάθμιση τους. Αν κάποιος συμφορουμίτης έχει καλύτερη πληροφόρηση ή εμπειρία ως χρήστης πάνω σε συτό το θέμα, ας μας διαφωτίσει.


Ο ΟΤΕ δίνει πια voip. 
Δεν χρειαζονται πια τα καλωδια απο αστικο μεχρι καμπίνα. 
Αν υπαρχει καλωδιο απο το σπιτι μεχρι την καμπινα δεν θα εχει κανενα θεμα.

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλημέρα, το σπιτι ειναι μονοκατοικια παρατημενη επι χρονια και το αγορασε και το εφτιαξε, δεν ειχε πριν τηλεφωνο ουτε και εχει καλωδια καπου.
επειδη πηγε στην 4νετ δεν του ειπαν ακριβως τι προβλημα υπαρχει, μονο οτι δεν υπαρχει διαθεσιμο ζευγος για να του δωσουν και περιμενει καποιος να κοψει το τηλεφωνο!!!! ετσι μπαινει σε λιστα αναμονης. Εννοειτε οτι τελικα δεν εκανε αιτηση, θα κανει σε ΟΤΕ.
Οποτε 2 μπορω να σκεφτω εγω, ειτε οτι δεν εχει αναμονη για το σπιτι του απο το ΚΑΦΑΟ και πρεπει να περαστει ολη αυτη η αποσταση, οποτε για 1 μονο σπιτι δεν το κανουν φυσικα. Και 2ον οτι μπορει να μην εχει απο το κεντρο τους μεχρι το ΚΑΦΑΟ. Οποτε δεν μιλαμε μονο για τηλ αλλα και για ιντερνετ ADSL αφου ακομα δεν εχει εκει καμπινες. Στην 2η περιπτωση ομως μπορει να εχει διαθεσιμοτητα απο ΟΤΕ. Στην σελιδα της 4νετ στην διαθεσιμοτητα δεν εχει ουτε την οδο, ενω στον ΟΤΕ λεει οτι εχει ADSL προς το παρον.
Και το ερωτημα μου ειναι αμα βαλουν καμπινες VDSL γιατι κοντευουν να πανε εκει θα λυθει το προβλημα? ή παλι δεν θα εχει ζευγος διαθεσιμο?
αλλιως η μονη λυση θα ειναι το δορυφορικο 3play internet.

----------


## jkoukos

Αν δεν έχει συνδεθεί η οικοδομή με το δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ, θα πρέπει να κάνει σχετικό αίτημα.  Φυσικά κάνουν συνδέσεις ακόμη και για μια γραμμή.

Αν είναι συνδεδεμένη η οικοδομή αλλα δεν υπάρχει ενεργή σύνδεση,  ενδέχεται  μην υπάρχει ελεύθερο ζεύγος από το αστικό κέντρο και έως την καμπίνα.  Στην περίπτωση αυτή αναγκαστικά μπαίνει σε λίστα προταιρεότητας ή υπομονή μέχρι να γίνει αναβάθμιση του δικτύου. 

Αν γίνει αναβάθμιση της καμπίνας με νέου τύπου και ταυτόχρονα παροχή voip τηλεφωνίας,  λογικά δεν υπάρχει θέμα , αρκεί να ειναι συνδεδεμένη η οικοδομή με την καμπίνα ή θα πρέπει να συνδεθεί με αυτήν.

----------


## Nikiforos

οπως του ειπαν δεν υπαρχει ελευθερο ζευγος δεν του εξηγησαν ακριβως πως και γιατι, ομως ειπαν οτι στην περιοχη ο ΟΤΕ δεν κανει αναβαθμιση δικτυου οποτε πρεπει να μπει σε λιστα αναμονης και αν τυχει καποιος να κοψει το σταθερο του τοτε θα παρει εφοσον μαλιστα φτασει η σειρα του.
Επειδη ομως τετοια θεματα με την forthnet ακρη δεν βγαζεις αφου ο ΟΤΕ ειναι υπευθυνος για το δικτυο, του ειπα να κανει εκει αιτηση και θα δουμε και αυτοι τι θα του πουν.
Οποτε το θεμα δλδ δεν εχει να κανει με καμπινες VDSL, δλδ και καμπινα να μπει εκει παλι αμα δεν υπαρχει ζευγος δεν θα αλλαξει κατι, σωστα?

----------


## jkoukos

Για voip τηλεφωνία φυσικά και αλλάζει με τις νέες καμπίνες. 
Στην περίπτωση αυτή έρχεται μέσω της οπτικής ίνας μαζι με το DSL σήμα και όχι μέσω του χάλκινου καλωδίου όπως σε PSTN ή ISDN τηλεφωνία.

----------


## Nikiforos

σορρυ δεν καταλαβα τι εννοεις. Voip τηλεφωνια μπορεις να εχεις και με το χαλκινο ζευγος οπως και παλια. Εγω μιλαω και για ιντερνετ. Οταν λενε δεν εχει για το σπιτι σου διαθεσιμο ζευγος, αμα μπουν καμπινες VDSL μετα θα εχει? αυτο ρωταω....
ως γνωστον με τις καμπινες VDSL δεν ερχεται στο σπιτι μας η οπτικη ινα. Δεν ειναι FTTH. 
Θα λυθει το προβλημα του ή οχι αμα μπουν καμπινες? γιατι αμα περιμενει καποιος να κοψει το σταθερο και να ειναι και σε λιστα αναμονης ποιος ξερει ποσοι περιμενουν! ζησε Μαη μου να φας τρυφυλι! τοτε πρεπει να παει σε δορυφορικο 3play (προφανως απο 4νετ λογω τιμης).
Και δορυφορικη TV συνδρομητικη πρεπει να βαλει ετσι κι αλλιως, γιατι δεν πιανει και ψηφιακα καναλια εκει κατω που ειναι το σπιτι.

----------


## jkoukos

Τα έχεις λίγο μπερδεμένα.
Μέχρι σήμερα η παραδοσιακή τηλεφωνία (PSTN ή ISDN) έρχεται στο σπίτι μας μέσω ενός χάλκινου καλωδίου που ξεκινά από το οικείο αστικό κέντρο και μέσω μιας καμπίνας.
Από το ίδιο χάλκινο καλώδιο περνά και το DSL σήμα, αυτό που εσύ ονομάζεις Internet.

Όταν γίνεται αλλαγή της καμπίνας, αυτό που ουσιαστικά γίνεται είναι να βάζουν σε αυτή ένα DSL DSLAM που συνδέεται με το αστικό κέντρο μέσω οπτικής ίνας και όχι χάλκινο καλώδιο.
Στην καμπίνα εξακολουθεί να έρχεται η παραδοσιακή τηλεφωνία (PSTN ή ISDN) μέσω του ίδιου χάλκινου καλωδίου και απλά συνδέεται στο DSL σήμα. Άρα για να έχεις τηλεφωνία πρέπει να υπάρχει ελεύθερο ζεύγος από το αστικό κέντρο.

Όμως αν πάρουμε από τον ΟΤΕ voip τηλεφωνία, αυτή πλέον δεν έρχεται στην καμπίνα από το χάλκινο καλώδιο, αλλά μαζί με το DSL σήμα της οπτικής ίνας. Άρα δεν σε απασχολεί αν υπάρχει ή όχι ελεύθερο χάλκινο ζεύγος από το αστικό κέντρο. Το μόνο που χρειάζεσαι είναι να είναι συνδεδεμένο το σπίτι σου με την καμπίνα.

----------


## Nikiforos

τώρα κατάλαβα καλύτερα, οι πάροχοι που μέχρι τώρα έδιναν VOIP πχ Netone-vivodi που ειχα και αλλοι, περνουσαν πανω απο pstn με το παλιο χαλκινο ζευγος. Το VOIP του ΟΤΕ θα περναει πανω απο οπτικες ινες (απο την καμπινα μεχρι το κεντρο δλδ) καλα καταλαβα?
Σχετικα με τα αλλα που λες επειδη το σπιτι ειναι μονοκατοικια απο το 60κατι και εγινε ανακατασκευη τα παντα, δεν υπηρχε σταθερο τηλεφωνο, ουτε βρεθηκε κατι στα σκαψιματα ακομα και στο πεζοδρομιο ή κοντα στον δρομο. Οποτε φαινεται οτι προφανως ειναι η περιπτωση που δεν εχει απο την καμπινα ή ΚΑΦΑΟ ζευγος μεχρι το σπιτι. 
Και τι γινεται σε αυτη την περιπτωση? φανταζομαι βεβαια αμα ειναι ετσι το θεμα δεν εχει σχεση με VDSL και προφανως και καμπινες να μπουν δεν θα αλλαξει κατι.
Εγραψα σε αλλο σχετικο θεμα επειδη δεν αφορα την VDSL τελικα, οποτε σας ευχαριστω ολους για τις απαντησεις.

----------


## mike_871

> Σχετικα με τα αλλα που λες επειδη το σπιτι ειναι μονοκατοικια απο το 60κατι και εγινε ανακατασκευη τα παντα, δεν υπηρχε σταθερο τηλεφωνο, ουτε βρεθηκε κατι στα σκαψιματα ακομα και στο πεζοδρομιο ή κοντα στον δρομο. Οποτε φαινεται οτι προφανως ειναι η περιπτωση που δεν εχει απο την καμπινα ή ΚΑΦΑΟ ζευγος μεχρι το σπιτι.


Μπορει σε κοντινο box να εχει διαθεσιμο ζευγος απο το box μεχρι το καφαο οποτε μενει να σου τραβηξουν ενα καλωδιο απο το box μεχρι το σπιτι.

----------


## jkoukos

Το voip δουλεύει μέσω της DSL σύνδεσης. Αν αυτή έρχεται μέσω χάλκινου καλωδίου από το αστικό κέντρο ή μέσω οπτικής ίνας στην καμπίνα, είναι αδιάφορο.
Απλά στην πρώτη περίπτωση έχει όλα τα μειονεκτήματα διαθεσιμότητας ζεύγους.
Αν η περιοχή δεν έχει τις νέες καμπίνες ή είσαι κοντά στο αστικό κέντρο, τότε συνδέεσαι με χάλκινο καλώδιο.
Αν όμως συνδεθείς με την νέα καμπίνα τότε ναι, θα έχεις voip μέσω οπτικής ίνας.

Αν η οικοδομή δεν έχει συνδεθεί ποτέ με το δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ, τότε θα πρέπει να γίνει σχετικό αίτημα προς αυτόν. Εκεί θα σας ενημερώσουν για τις προϋποθέσεις που πρέπει να υπάρχουν.
Μου φαίνεται όμως παράξενο 30 χρόνια να μην ήταν συνδεδεμένη η οικοδομή με το δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ. Μήπως υπάρχει φυσική καλωδιακή σύνδεση και απλά έγινε διακοπή κάποια στιγμή της τηλεφωνικής υπηρεσίας;
Σε κάθε περίπτωση μόνο στο αστικό κέντρο της περιοχής θα λάβετε σωστή ενημέρωση.

----------


## Nikiforos

καλησπέρα, τελικα πηγε σε Γερμανο για ΟΤΕ δλδ και παλι του ειπαν τα ιδια με την 4νετ. Οπως καταλαβε και αυτος γιατι δεν ξερει απο τετοια, δεν υπαρχει διαθεσιμο ζευγος απο το ΚΑΦΑΟ μεχρι το σπιτι του! πως γινεται δεν ξερω, παντως εχει τυχει και σε νεοτερες οικοδομες και μαλιστα πολυκατοικιες.
Επειδη το θεμα τωρα δεν εχει να κανει πλεον με VDSL το εγραψα εδω, αμα θελετε συνεχιζουμε εκει, ευχαριστω!  :One thumb up:  http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...41#post5870641

----------


## johnny_gra

καμια ενημερωση για εμας που μενουμε στην πλατεια δεγλερη αλλα κατω απτην τρε ζολι? πρεπει να κανουμε καμια ενεργεια για να προλαβουμε την γραμμη vdsl? εδω παντως το ιντερνετ ειναι χαλια. μεχρι 4-5 με το ζορι

----------


## Nikiforos

νομιζω εκει γυρω εχουν βαλει καμπινες VDSL δεν εχεις δει κατι?

----------


## Νέφερ

> καμια ενημερωση για εμας που μενουμε στην πλατεια δεγλερη αλλα κατω απτην τρε ζολι? πρεπει να κανουμε καμια ενεργεια για να προλαβουμε την γραμμη vdsl? εδω παντως το ιντερνετ ειναι χαλια. μεχρι 4-5 με το ζορι


Έχουν μπει καμπίνες εκεί και μάλιστα με ρεύμα και ίνα. (Είδα μαύρο σωλήνα στη 591 που ανεβαίνει τη κολόνα της ΔΕΗ που δεν υπήρχε πριν, παρόλα αυτά δεν ακουγέται κάτι από τη καμπίνα)
Πιθανότατα τώρα μπαίνεις στο περίμενε για την έγκριση της ΕΕΤΤ (Δεν νομίζω να αργίσει).

----------


## Kootoomootoo

> Έχουν μπει καμπίνες εκεί και μάλιστα με ρεύμα και ίνα. (Είδα μαύρο σωλήνα στη 591 που ανεβαίνει τη κολόνα της ΔΕΗ που δεν υπήρχε πριν, παρόλα αυτά δεν ακουγέται κάτι από τη καμπίνα)
> Πιθανότατα τώρα μπαίνεις στο περίμενε για την έγκριση της ΕΕΤΤ (Δεν νομίζω να αργίσει).


Χαζή ερώτηση αλλά δεν θα έπρεπε να έπαιρνε την έγκριση πριν τις εργασίες;

----------


## Νέφερ

> Χαζή ερώτηση αλλά δεν θα έπρεπε να έπαιρνε την έγκριση πριν τις εργασίες;


Να σου πω την αλήθεια με αυτό και εγώ και έχω μπερδευτεί.
Με αυτά που έχουν υποθεί νόμιζα ότι είναι στο τέλος.

----------


## Kootoomootoo

Περίεργο, υπάρχει κάποια περίπτωση να μην δώσει την έγκριση η ΕΕΤΤ;

----------


## johnny_gra

εχουν βαλει καμπινες πανω απτην δεγλερη. προς χωραφα κλπ. Απο κατω, δηλαδη στο αστυνομικο τμημα και στην πλατεια αγιας μαρινας δεν εχω δει κατι. Υπαρχει περιπτωση να μεινουμε στην απ εξω? τι σημαινει η εγκριση απο την ΕΕΤΤ?

----------


## Core2Extreme

Μετά την ρευματοδότηση συνήθως τοποθετείται ο ενεργός εξοπλισμός ( VDSL2AM ) και τέλος αφού γίνουν οι απαραίτητες ρυθμίσεις, παίρνει την έγκριση της ΕΕΤΤ και έρχεται η εμπορική διαθεσιμότητα.

----------


## Νέφερ

Μπήκε ρεύμα στη 494 και στη 499.

----------


## johnny_gra

υπαρχουν σε καποιο χαρτη οι κωδικοι ωστε να καταλαβαινουμε σε ποιους δρομους ειναι οταν ποσταρει καποιος αλλος?

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλημέρα! ναι αυτά τα νούμερα δεν ξέρω τι είναι, πως ξέρετε ποια είναι τα λενε πανω τους? και πως ξερουμε εμεις που ειναι αυτα? οπως ειπε ο φιλος απο πανω εχει κανεναν χαρτη κατι?

----------


## toxicgarbage

Fttxgr.eu

----------


## griniaris

> Fttxgr.eu


Με προλαβες... αυτο εψαχνα αλλα λογω δουλειας δεν προλαβα..  :Smile:

----------


## johnny_gra

ειναι σιγουρα αυτες ολες? γιατι εγω εχω βρει καποιες στην οδο θαλη που αλλαξανε(η μπηκαν καινουργιες γιατι δεν ξερω αν υπηρχαν πριν) τις οποιες ο χαρτης δεν τις εχει. 
επισης θα αλλαξουν ολες?
πως μπορω να βρω σε ποια καμπινα ανηκω?

----------


## griniaris

> ειναι σιγουρα αυτες ολες? γιατι εγω εχω βρει καποιες στην οδο θαλη που αλλαξανε(η μπηκαν καινουργιες γιατι δεν ξερω αν υπηρχαν πριν) τις οποιες ο χαρτης δεν τις εχει. 
> επισης θα αλλαξουν ολες?
> πως μπορω να βρω σε ποια καμπινα ανηκω?


1) στο συνδεσμο αυτο καταχωρουνται οσες καμπινες εχουμε βρει εμεις σαν πολιτες. 
   οποτε μπορει να υπαρχουν κιαλλες αλλα να μην τις εχει καταχωρησει καποιος.
2) το που ανηκεις θα το βρεις απο τον κατανεμητη σου.
Αν ειναι σχετικα καινουρια πολυκατοικια τοτε στην εισοδο στο ισογειο εκει που ειναι ολες οι τηλ γραμμες.... εχει κατι νουμερα.
Αν ειναι πιο παλια... τοτε απεξω εχει συνηθως κατι γκρι κουτακια(αν δεν τα εχουν βαψει) οπου επισης εχει κατι νουμερα.

----------


## johnny_gra

> 1) στο συνδεσμο αυτο καταχωρουνται οσες καμπινες εχουμε βρει εμεις σαν πολιτες. 
>    οποτε μπορει να υπαρχουν κιαλλες αλλα να μην τις εχει καταχωρησει καποιος.
> 2) το που ανηκεις θα το βρεις απο τον κατανεμητη σου.
> Αν ειναι σχετικα καινουρια πολυκατοικια τοτε στην εισοδο στο ισογειο εκει που ειναι ολες οι τηλ γραμμες.... εχει κατι νουμερα.
> Αν ειναι πιο παλια... τοτε απεξω εχει συνηθως κατι γκρι κουτακια(αν δεν τα εχουν βαψει) οπου επισης εχει κατι νουμερα.


Ευχαριστω!
Επειδη ομως το κουτι το εχουν βαψει ξερεις αν υπαρχει αλλος τροπος να μαθω σε ποια καμπινα ανηκω? ισως αν παρω τηλεφωνο στον οτε?

----------


## Kootoomootoo

> Ευχαριστω!
> Επειδη ομως το κουτι το εχουν βαψει ξερεις αν υπαρχει αλλος τροπος να μαθω σε ποια καμπινα ανηκω? ισως αν παρω τηλεφωνο στον οτε?


https://statheri.vodafone.gr/availability θα σου βγάλει σε ποιο κέντρο ανήκεις

----------


## romankonis

Έχετε νέα;

----------


## Νέφερ

Πέρα από της ηλεκτροδοτήσεις, τίποτα...
Περίμενα να έρθει 16 Φεβρουαρίου για να δω άμα θα γίνει τίποτα αλλά μάλλον θα πάμε μέχρι και αρχές Μάρτη.

----------


## romankonis

Πήγα στο κατάστημα Forthnet - Peristeri και η κοπέλα μου λέει, από τέλει φεβρουαρίου θα έχει διαθεσιμότητα τα 95%. γελάω...θα συμφωνήσετε ότι θα δούμε το VDSL από το καλοκαίρι))) Ανόητοι ανθρωποι Forthnet

----------


## johnny_gra

ξερουμε παντως αυτα εργα που γινονται στο μετρο στην ανθουπολη αν εχουν σχεση με το θεμα μας?

----------


## Νέφερ

> Πήγα στο κατάστημα Forthnet - Peristeri και η κοπέλα μου λέει, από τέλει φεβρουαρίου θα έχει διαθεσιμότητα τα 95%. γελάω...θα συμφωνήσετε ότι θα δούμε το VDSL από το καλοκαίρι))) Ανόητοι ανθρωποι Forthnet


Να τα καταγράφεις αυτά να τους κάνεις blackmailing μετά όταν δεν μπει!  :Laughing: 

Πάντως ξεφτύλα να έχουνε ρεύμα οι καμπίνες και να ενεργοποιηθούν το καλοκαίρι.
Πόσο μάλλον που εγώ δεν θα είμαι Ελλάδα τότε και έχω κάνει μαύρα μάτια να το δω.  :Crying:

----------


## Mirmidon

> Πήγα στο κατάστημα Forthnet - Peristeri και η κοπέλα μου λέει, από τέλει φεβρουαρίου θα έχει διαθεσιμότητα τα 95%. γελάω...θα συμφωνήσετε ότι θα δούμε το VDSL από το καλοκαίρι))) Ανόητοι ανθρωποι Forthnet


Αν και πάντα είναι καλό να "κρατάς μια πισινή" ωστόσο με τους ρυθμούς που γίνονται τα έργα δε νομίζω η σχετική "πισινή" να είναι τέτοιας διάρκειας  :Laughing:

----------


## romankonis

> ξερουμε παντως αυτα εργα που γινονται στο μετρο στην ανθουπολη αν εχουν σχεση με το θεμα μας?


Είναι τα έργα της ΔΕΗ

----------


## Pokas

Υπομονή guys. 
Από την έναρξη των έργων μέχρι το να παρέχουν υπηρεσίες οι καμπίνες μεσολαβούν κατά μέσο όρο 5 μήνες. Δίνονται όλες οι καμπίνες μαζί σχεδόν, εκτός από αυτές που παρουσιάζουν προβλήματα για κάποιους λόγους. 
Τώρα για το Περιστέρι που είναι τεράστιο αυτό ίσως αγγίξει και τους 6 - 7 μήνες.  + 10- 20 ημέρες οι εναλλακτικοί.

----------


## griniaris

Αν το παρωμοιασουμε με ενα εταιρικο δικτυο....  πρωτα στηνονται ολα, μετα ελεγχονται για την σωστη και απροσκοπτη λειτουργια τους, και μετα παραδιδεται.
Δεν μπορεις πχ να παραδωσεις ενα-ενα τα γραφεια να λειτουργουν.   ολα μαζι θα παραδωθουν. 

Προφανως κατι τετοιο κανει και ο οτε. αφου τεθουν ολες οι καμπινες σε λειτουργια, θα γινουν οι απαραιτητοι ελεγχοι και ρυθμισεις και μετα θα παραδοθει.

----------


## Mirmidon

> Υπομονή guys. 
> Από την έναρξη των έργων μέχρι το να παρέχουν υπηρεσίες οι καμπίνες μεσολαβούν κατά μέσο όρο 5 μήνες. Δίνονται όλες οι καμπίνες μαζί σχεδόν, εκτός από αυτές που παρουσιάζουν προβλήματα για κάποιους λόγους. 
> Τώρα για το Περιστέρι που είναι τεράστιο αυτό ίσως αγγίξει και τους 6 - 7 μήνες.  + 10- 20 ημέρες οι εναλλακτικοί.



Αυτά που γράφεις που τα ξέρεις;

- - - Updated - - -




> Αν το παρωμοιασουμε με ενα εταιρικο δικτυο....  πρωτα στηνονται ολα, μετα ελεγχονται για την σωστη και απροσκοπτη λειτουργια τους, και μετα παραδιδεται.
> Δεν μπορεις πχ να παραδωσεις ενα-ενα τα γραφεια να λειτουργουν.   ολα μαζι θα παραδωθουν. 
> 
> Προφανως κατι τετοιο κανει και ο οτε. αφου τεθουν ολες οι καμπινες σε λειτουργια, θα γινουν οι απαραιτητοι ελεγχοι και ρυθμισεις και μετα θα παραδοθει.


Καμία σχέση. Αυτά είναι υποθέσεις. Επειδή έχω δουλέψει σε εταιρία τηλ/νιών τα έργα ΔΕΝ ολοκληρώνονται έτσι κύριοι. Κάθε ένας κόμβος πχ μόλις στηθεί και ρευματοδοτηθει τεστάρεται και παραδίδεται για να "τυπώνει" χρήμα.  :Wink:

----------


## griniaris

> Αυτά που γράφεις που τα ξέρεις;
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Καμία σχέση. Αυτά είναι υποθέσεις. Επειδή έχω δουλέψει σε εταιρία τηλ/νιών τα έργα ΔΕΝ ολοκληρώνονται έτσι κύριοι. Κάθε ένας κόμβος πχ μόλις στηθεί και ρευματοδοτηθει τεστάρεται και παραδίδεται για να "τυπώνει" χρήμα.


Φυσικα και ειναι υποθέσεις... Γιαυτο και γραφω.... ''προφανως''.   


Μιας και εχεις δουλεψει οπως λες σε εταιρία τηλ/νιών......  Τι χρονοδιαγραμμα δινεις εσυ για καμπινα που εχει ρευματοδοτηθει εδω και 10 μερες??  ποτε θα παραδωθει?

----------


## Pokas

> Αυτά που γράφεις που τα ξέρεις;
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Καμία σχέση. Αυτά είναι υποθέσεις. Επειδή έχω δουλέψει σε εταιρία τηλ/νιών τα έργα ΔΕΝ ολοκληρώνονται έτσι κύριοι. Κάθε ένας κόμβος πχ μόλις στηθεί και ρευματοδοτηθει τεστάρεται και παραδίδεται για να "τυπώνει" χρήμα.


Από την κατασκευή της Αγίας Παρασκευής, του Χαλανδρίου, του Π. Ψυχικού κλπ κλπ. Έτσι έγινε σε αυτές τις περιοχές, μπορείς να διαβάσεις και τα σχετικά μηνύματα που αφορούν αυτές τις περιοχές. 
Επίσης αν δεν με απατά η μνήμη μου κάτι τέτοιο έχει αναφέρει και ο George94 ο οποίος ξέρει πολύ καλά τον σχεδιασμό εκ των έσω.

----------


## Mirmidon

> Φυσικα και ειναι υποθέσεις... Γιαυτο και γραφω.... ''προφανως''.   
> 
> 
> Μιας και εχεις δουλεψει οπως λες σε εταιρία τηλ/νιών......  Τι χρονοδιαγραμμα δινεις εσυ για καμπινα που εχει ρευματοδοτηθει εδω και 10 μερες??  ποτε θα παραδωθει?


Αυτό μπορεί να στο πει με σιγουριά κάποιος που δουλεύει στο σχετικό έργο. Πάντως η περάτωσή του δεν θα κρατήσει και 7 μήνες που γράφετε ποιο πάνω μην τρελαίνεστε. Οι καμπίνες παραμένουν στην ιδιοκτησία του ΟΤΕ και οι εναλλακτικοί εξακολουθούν να φιλοξενούνται όπως ακριβώς γίνεται στα Α/Κ. Και μην ξεχνάμε ότι ο ΟΤΕ είναι Γερμανικής ιδιοκτησίας εταιρία και οι Γερμανοί είναι κομματάκι ποιο αυστηροί με τα χρονοδιαγράμματα από ότι εμείς οι Ελληνες. Οι παλαιές χρονοτριβές τύπου δημοσίου έχουν κοπεί μαχαίρι.  :Laughing:

----------


## romankonis

Καλά...μας κοροϊδεύουν...το μόνο καλό που έχει γίνει παιδιά, είναι τα έργα που είχαν ξεκινήσει στην περιοχή μας και τώρα σταμάτησαν. Πότε θα τα ολοκληρώσουν, μόνο ΟΤΕ ξέρει. Να ξέρετε, όταν σας λένε ότι δεν έχει θύρα, σας κοροϊδεύουν. Γιατί σε κάθε καινούρια καμπίνα αν χρειαστεί, εύκολα γίνεται τοποθέτηση καινούριες ρεγκλετες για τους καταναλωτές και προτεραιότητα έχουν οι πελάτες ΟΤΕ και μετά υπόλοιποι. Νομίζω ότι όταν θα δοθούν οι καμπίνες στην διαθεσιμότητα, τα 99% θα αποκτήσουν VDSL. Περιμένουμε το καλοκαίρι η τον Απρίλιο και Μάιο μήνα.

----------


## Pokas

> Αυτό μπορεί να στο πει με σιγουριά κάποιος που δουλεύει στο σχετικό έργο. Πάντως η περάτωσή του δεν θα κρατήσει και 7 μήνες που γράφετε ποιο πάνω μην τρελαίνεστε. Οι καμπίνες παραμένουν στην ιδιοκτησία του ΟΤΕ και οι εναλλακτικοί εξακολουθούν να φιλοξενούνται όπως ακριβώς γίνεται στα Α/Κ. Και μην ξεχνάμε ότι ο ΟΤΕ είναι Γερμανικής ιδιοκτησίας εταιρία και οι Γερμανοί είναι κομματάκι ποιο αυστηροί με τα χρονοδιαγράμματα από ότι εμείς οι Ελληνες. Οι παλαιές χρονοτριβές τύπου δημοσίου έχουν κοπεί μαχαίρι.


Εννοείται αυτά που λες αλλά κοιτάμε και τι έχει γίνει στις περατώσεις των προηγούμενων έργων στις άλλες περιοχές. 
Δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει ακόμα αλλά η κάθε καμπίνα έχει τρομερή γραφειοκρατεία για να περάσει απο την ΕΕΤΤ με τους περιορισμούς που είχε θέσει. Παλιά ήταν 6μήνες απο την εγκατάσταση η παροχή υπηρεσιών, αυτό σταδιακά έπεσε στους 3 μήνες και δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει ακόμα...

----------


## jkoukos

> Αυτά που γράφεις που τα ξέρεις;


Όλη η προηγούμενη εμπειρία σε όσα αστικά κέντρα ανά την χώρα έχει ολοκληρωθεί η αναβάθμιση των υπαίθριων καμπίνων.
Αρχικά η υπηρεσία παρεχόταν 6 μήνες από την έναρξη των εργασιών και στην πορεία έπεσε στους 4 περίπου. Μετά ήλθαν τα capital controls.
Ούτως ή άλλως ο κανονισμός της ΕΕΤΤ απαιτεί διάστημα 4 μηνών για παροχή νέων υπηρεσιών μετά από αδειοδότηση.




> Καμία σχέση. Αυτά είναι υποθέσεις. Επειδή έχω δουλέψει σε εταιρία τηλ/νιών τα έργα ΔΕΝ ολοκληρώνονται έτσι κύριοι. Κάθε ένας κόμβος πχ μόλις στηθεί και ρευματοδοτηθει τεστάρεται και παραδίδεται για να "τυπώνει" χρήμα.


Κι όμως κι εδώ ισχύουν άλλα. Αρχικά ενεργοποιούνταν όλες οι καμπίνες του αστικού κέντρου, ταυτόχρονα. Στην πορεία άλλαξε η διαδικασία και ενεργοποιούνται ομάδες μιας περιοχής, αλλά και πάλι όχι μεμονωμένα μία-μία μόνη της.
Το ότι έχει ρευμαδοτηθεί μια καμπίνα δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι έτοιμη για υπηρεσία. Υπάρχουν ακόμη να γίνουν ρυθμίσεις, δοκιμές-έλεγχοι καλής λειτουργίας και γραφειοκρατικές διαδικασίες.

Χοντρικά κάτω από 4μηνο δεν υπάρχει δυνατότητα εκ του κανονισμού και σ' αυτό το διάστημα κατάφερε να φθάσει πέρυσι τέτοιον καιρό. Με τα cc υπάρχουν αρκετά προβλήματα, όχι μόνον στο OTE αλλά και στις εργολαβικές εταιρείας όπως και αυτές των κατασκευών και πρώτων υλών.

----------


## Mirmidon

Εντάξει αλλά όχι και 6 μήνες που γράφει ο καθένας. Έλεος ποια με την κάθε  αοριστία, που βασίζεται σε υποθέσεις, στην Ελλάδα. Εκτός αν τις καμπίνες τις μπλοκάρουν τώρα οι.....αγρότες  :Laughing:  (Αν και νομίζω μπορούν να έρθουν ή έρχονται με πλοία).

----------


## makfil

> Εντάξει αλλά όχι και 6 μήνες που γράφει ο καθένας. Έλεος ποια με την κάθε  αοριστία, που βασίζεται σε υποθέσεις, στην Ελλάδα. Εκτός αν τις καμπίνες τις μπλοκάρουν τώρα οι.....αγρότες  (Αν και νομίζω μπορούν να έρθουν ή έρχονται με πλοία).


Σου θυμίζω ότι λίγο πιο πάνω έγραφες ότι κάθε κόμβος παραδίνεται μόλις ολοκληρωθεί και αν δεν αντιδρούσε συμφορουμίτης θα έμενε η δική σου λανθασμένη (παρα)πληροφορία.

Η πραγματικότητα περιγράφεται πλήρως και ακριβέστατα από τον jkoukos.

----------


## jkoukos

> Εντάξει αλλά όχι και 6 μήνες που γράφει ο καθένας. Έλεος ποια με την κάθε  αοριστία, που βασίζεται σε υποθέσεις, στην Ελλάδα. Εκτός αν τις καμπίνες τις μπλοκάρουν τώρα οι.....αγρότες  (Αν και νομίζω μπορούν να έρθουν ή έρχονται με πλοία).


Σε κάποιες ελάχιστες περιπτώσεις, το 6μηνο έχει παραβιαστεί για διάφορους λόγους.
Η πραγματικότητα είναι ότι κανείς δεν ξέρει, ούτε καν ο ίδιος ο ΟΤΕ και γι' αυτό ποτέ δεν προβαίνει σε αναγγελία εκ των προτέρων για τα χρονοδιαγράμματα διάθεσης της υπηρεσίας, παρά μόνο την έναρξη των εργασιών σε ένα αστικό κέντρο.

- - - Updated - - -

Προσωπικά είχα προβλέψει από τον Νοέμβρη ότι θα είσαστε τυχεροί αν ενεργοποιηθεί η υπηρεσία πριν τις Απόκριες. Έχετε ακριβώς έναν μήνα περιθώριο.  :Smile: 
Τα έργα ξεκίνησαν αρχές Νοέμβρη, οπότε χοντρικά πάμε για την περίοδο του Πάσχα, αλλά όχι παντού.

----------


## Core2Extreme

Καθολικά πριν το καλοκαίρι το βλέπω χλωμό.
Μερικώς ( κάποιος αριθμός καμπίνων ) μέχρι ή ακριβώς μετά το Πάσχα αρκετά ως πάρα πολύ πιθανό.

----------


## jkoukos

Προφανώς έχεις δίκιο, αφού δεν ξεκίνησαν ταυτόχρονα σε όλα τα σημεία οι εργασίες.

----------


## Mirmidon

> Σε κάποιες ελάχιστες περιπτώσεις, το 6μηνο έχει παραβιαστεί για διάφορους λόγους.
> Η πραγματικότητα είναι ότι κανείς δεν ξέρει, ούτε καν ο ίδιος ο ΟΤΕ και γι' αυτό ποτέ δεν προβαίνει σε αναγγελία εκ των προτέρων για τα χρονοδιαγράμματα διάθεσης της υπηρεσίας, παρά μόνο την έναρξη των εργασιών σε ένα αστικό κέντρο.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Προσωπικά είχα προβλέψει από τον Νοέμβρη ότι θα είσαστε τυχεροί αν ενεργοποιηθεί η υπηρεσία πριν τις Απόκριες. Έχετε ακριβώς έναν μήνα περιθώριο. 
> Τα έργα ξεκίνησαν αρχές Νοέμβρη, οπότε χοντρικά πάμε για την περίοδο του Πάσχα, αλλά όχι παντού.


Αν, και το τονίζω, ΑΝ δοθούν κατά το Πάσχα και εμείς οι απλοί πελάτες αποκτήσουμε τη δυνατότητα να βάλουμε VDSL μας βλέπω εδώ στο Περιστέρι να βαράμε τα όπλα για καιρό μετά την Ανάσταση και τα αρνιά στις σούβλες.  :ROFL: 

Αυτό θα είναι και ευζωνική ανάσταση φέτος. Οι ταχύτητες θα ανέλθουν στους ουρανούς (των speed tests).  :Laughing: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Σου θυμίζω ότι λίγο πιο πάνω έγραφες ότι κάθε κόμβος παραδίνεται μόλις ολοκληρωθεί και αν δεν αντιδρούσε συμφορουμίτης θα έμενε η δική σου λανθασμένη (παρα)πληροφορία.
> 
> Η πραγματικότητα περιγράφεται πλήρως και ακριβέστατα από τον jkoukos.


Και ποια είναι αυτή η  λανθασμένη (παρα)πληροφορία, παρακαλώ; Μπερδεύετε την παράδοση με την εμπορική διάθεση ή κάνω λάθος;

----------


## jkoukos

Καλή και μεταφορική Ανάσταση θα κάνετε.  :Razz: 

Όταν λέμε για την ολοκλήρωση των εργασιών και την χρονική περίοδο αυτής, είναι αυτονόητο ότι αναφερόμαστε στην εμπορική διάθεση και όχι κάτι άλλο.
Εξάλλου σαν χρήστες της υπηρεσίας, αυτό μας ενδιαφέρει και όχι πότε ο Χ εργολάβος θα παραδώσει την καμπίνα στον ΟΤΕ, για ν' αναλάβει ο Ψ εργολάβος τις επόμενες εργασίες κ.ο.κ.
Μόνο τότε ξεκινά να ρέει το χρήμα προς το Μέγαρο, άσχετα τι έχουν κατά νου οι Γερμανοί με τα χρονοδιαγράμματα (άσε που ούτε και αυτοί γνωρίζουν με ακρίβεια).

----------


## makfil

> Και ποια είναι αυτή η  λανθασμένη (παρα)πληροφορία, παρακαλώ; Μπερδεύετε την παράδοση με την εμπορική διάθεση ή κάνω λάθος;



Αυτή εδώ.





> Εντάξει αλλά *όχι και 6 μήνες που γράφει ο καθένας. Έλεος ποια με την κάθε  αοριστία, που βασίζεται σε υποθέσεις, στην Ελλάδ*α. Εκτός αν τις καμπίνες τις μπλοκάρουν τώρα οι.....αγρότες  (Αν και νομίζω μπορούν να έρθουν ή έρχονται με πλοία).


Αμφισβήτησες το 6μηνο που έγραψαν συμφορουμίτες και το χαρακτήρισες αοριστία που βασίζεται σε υποθέσεις.
Και πρόσθεσες ότι "τα έργα ΔΕΝ ολοκληρώνονται έτσι. Κάθε ένας κόμβος πχ μόλις στηθεί και ρευματοδοτηθει τεστάρεται και παραδίδεται για να "τυπώνει" χρήμα".

Όσοι συμμετέχουν στη συζήτηση και περιμένουν το vdsl στο Περιστέρι, ενδιαφέρονται για το πότε θα ενεργοποιηθεί το νέο δίκτυο και όχι πότε θα παραδοθεί είτε το έργο τοποθέτησης της καμπίνας είτε της ηλεκτροδότησής της είτε του ελέγχου καλής λειτουργίας. Ενδιαφέρονται για το πότε να δοθεί από τον ΟΤΕ σε εκμετάλλευση.
Και ο jkoukos έδωσε τη σωστή απάντηση στο θέμα, όπως έγραψα παραπάνω.


Edit
Την ώρα που έγραφα, απάντησε πάλι ο Jkoukos επιβεβαιώνοντας τα παραπάνω.

----------


## Mirmidon

> Αυτή εδώ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Αμφισβήτησες το 6μηνο που έγραψαν συμφορουμίτες και το χαρακτήρισες αοριστία που βασίζεται σε υποθέσεις.
> Και πρόσθεσες ότι "τα έργα ΔΕΝ ολοκληρώνονται έτσι. Κάθε ένας κόμβος πχ μόλις στηθεί και ρευματοδοτηθει τεστάρεται και παραδίδεται για να "τυπώνει" χρήμα".
> 
> Όσοι συμμετέχουν στη συζήτηση και περιμένουν το vdsl στο Περιστέρι, ενδιαφέρονται για το πότε θα ενεργοποιηθεί το νέο δίκτυο και όχι πότε θα παραδοθεί είτε το έργο τοποθέτησης της καμπίνας είτε της ηλεκτροδότησής της είτε του ελέγχου καλής λειτουργίας. Ενδιαφέρονται για το πότε να δοθεί από τον ΟΤΕ σε εκμετάλλευση.
> ...


Και από πότε οι υποθέσεις συνιστούν πληροφορία (ή και παραπληροφορηση αν θέλεις). Όλοι μας εδώ που γράφουμε δεν είμαστε σε θέση να ξέρουμε ακριβώς πως εκτελείται το συγκεκριμένο έργο και ο καθένας μας παρέχει την εκτίμησή του βασιζόμενος στην εμπειρία του. Προσωπικά εμμένω στην θέση/εκτίμησή μου. Δεν θα πάει καλοκαίρι για να δούμε εμπορική διάθεση από το συγκεκριμένο έργο.Εδώ θα είμαστε και θα το δούμε.  :Smile: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Καλή και μεταφορική Ανάσταση θα κάνετε. 
> 
> Όταν λέμε για την ολοκλήρωση των εργασιών και την χρονική περίοδο αυτής, είναι αυτονόητο ότι αναφερόμαστε στην εμπορική διάθεση και όχι κάτι άλλο.
> Εξάλλου σαν χρήστες της υπηρεσίας, αυτό μας ενδιαφέρει και όχι πότε ο Χ εργολάβος θα παραδώσει την καμπίνα στον ΟΤΕ, για ν' αναλάβει ο Ψ εργολάβος τις επόμενες εργασίες κ.ο.κ.
> Μόνο τότε ξεκινά να ρέει το χρήμα προς το Μέγαρο, άσχετα τι έχουν κατά νου οι Γερμανοί με τα χρονοδιαγράμματα (άσε που ούτε και αυτοί γνωρίζουν με ακρίβεια).


Σαφέστατα έτσι πρέπει να είναι. Τέλος πάντων ας αφήσουμε τα πράγματα να κυλήσουν και με το πέρας των έργων και την εμπορική διάθεση να απολαύσουμε όσοι το αποφασίσουμε ταχύτητες επιπέδου VDSL.

Καλή Ανάσταση σε όλους  :Wink:

----------


## slalom

Τρωγεστε για βλακειες. Εφοσον μπηκαν οι καμπινες, θα παρετε, τι σε ενα, τι σε δυο μηνες
Οσο χρειαστει

----------


## balandis

σε μενα ειναι ετοιμες δηλαδη εχει μπει ασφαλτος μετα την τοποθετηση καμπινων.ρε παιδες εδω ειμαστε για να βοηθαμε ο ενας τον αλλον οχι να τρωγομαστε.υπομονη τωρα που μπηκαν οι καμπινες!!!!! :One thumb up:

----------


## messalius

Ο Διόνυσος δόθηκε στις 15 Ιανουαρίου, έχει χαμηλή πολυπλοκότητα η περιοχή μεν, αλλα απο την τοποθέτηση μέχρι την διαθεσιμότητα περασαν 3,5-4 μήνες. Το Περιστέρι δεν θα παει πανω απο 5

----------


## grovolis

Εδώ στον λόφο αξιωματικών δεν έχουν ξεκινήσει καν αν δεν κάνω λάθος!

----------


## Pokas

> Εντάξει αλλά όχι και 6 μήνες που γράφει *ο καθένας*. Έλεος ποια με την κάθε  αοριστία, που βασίζεται σε υποθέσεις, στην Ελλάδα. Εκτός αν τις καμπίνες τις μπλοκάρουν τώρα οι.....αγρότες  (Αν και νομίζω μπορούν να έρθουν ή έρχονται με πλοία).


Ένας απο αυτούς είσαι και εσύ. Ο καθένας μας παρέχει πληροφόρηση με βάση τις γνώσεις του, την πληροφορηση που μπορεί να έχει ή/και την εμπειρία του. Προφανώς και ελπίζω να πέσω έξω σε αυτό που έγραψα αλλά το Περιστέρι είναι μια τεράστια περιοχή με πολύ διαφορετική ρυμοτόμηση και δεν νομίζω να ολοκληρωθεί στον ίδιο χρόνο που ολοκληρώθηκαν άλλες περιοχές.

----------


## Mirmidon

> Εδώ στον λόφο αξιωματικών δεν έχουν ξεκινήσει καν αν δεν κάνω λάθος!


Τον γαμπρό τον ξυρίζουν τελευταίο. :Laughing: 

Αν δεν μπει και στον Λόφο καμπίνα δεν πρόκειται να δείτε VDSL και οι υπόλοιποι  :ROFL:  (αστειεύομαι αλλά είναι πραγματικότητα).

Πάω να ψήσω καφεδάκι βλέποντας τη θέα προς θάλασσα από το παράθυρό μου.  :Whistle: 


Καλή μέρα σε όλους.

----------


## snolly

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.

Θα άξιζε τον κόπο ενδεχομένως από τώρα αν κάποιος είναι σε εναλλάκτικο να μεταβεί στον ΟΤΕ για να είναι "έτοιμος" να πάρει VDSL άμεσα;

Είμαι στη Forthnet με "ληγμένο" συμβόλαιο απλά φοβάμαι να πάω στον ΟΤΕ (με τον οποίο είχα κάτω από 1mbps ενώ με τη Forthnet έχω 1,5).

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Mirmidon

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους.
> 
> Θα άξιζε τον κόπο ενδεχομένως από τώρα αν κάποιος είναι σε εναλλάκτικο να μεταβεί στον ΟΤΕ για να είναι "έτοιμος" να πάρει VDSL άμεσα;
> 
> Είμαι στη Forthnet με "ληγμένο" συμβόλαιο απλά φοβάμαι να πάω στον ΟΤΕ (με τον οποίο είχα κάτω από 1mbps ενώ με τη Forthnet έχω 1,5).
> 
> Ευχαριστώ.


Προσωπικά συνιστώ να μείνεις εκεί που είσε μέχρι το πέρας των εργασιών. Αυτήν την αμεσότητα στη διάθεση οποιασδήποτε υπηρεσίας από τον ΟΤΕ την πληρώνεις παραπάνω ξέρεις.
 Από την άλλη έχει αρχίσει να δίνει κάτι προσφορές με δώρο τα πάγια 3 μηνών κλπ. Αν πιστεύεις ότι σε συμφέρει κάνεις την κίνηση. Το θέμα είναι ότι και οι εναλλακτικοί όταν θα κάνουν τις δικές τους προσφορές (αν τις κάνουν) τελευταίοι εσύ θα είσε δεμένος με το συμβόλαιο στον ΟΤΕ και απλά θα κοιτάς τις ευκαιρίες που έχασες.

----------


## snolly

> Προσωπικά συνιστώ να μείνεις εκεί που είσε μέχρι το πέρας των εργασιών. Αυτήν την αμεσότητα στη διάθεση οποιασδήποτε υπηρεσίας από τον ΟΤΕ την πληρώνεις παραπάνω ξέρεις.
>  Από την άλλη έχει αρχίσει να δίνει κάτι προσφορές με δώρο τα πάγια 3 μηνών κλπ. Αν πιστεύεις ότι σε συμφέρει κάνεις την κίνηση. Το θέμα είναι ότι και οι εναλλακτικοί όταν θα κάνουν τις δικές τους προσφορές (αν τις κάνουν) τελευταίοι εσύ θα είσε δεμένος με το συμβόλαιο στον ΟΤΕ και απλά θα κοιτάς τις ευκαιρίες που έχασες.


το κόστος και οι προσφορές είναι δευτερέυον και δε με απασχολεί.

το όλο θέμα είναι αν θα παρω εξισου γρηγορα VDSL αν ειμαι ήδη στον ΟΤΕ ή αν είμαι σε εναλλακτικό.

----------


## toxicgarbage

ειμαι ο μονος που πιστευω πως το 2017 θα με βρει στα 4mbs ???απλα δειτε ποτε ξεκινησαν οι εργασιες,που ειναι τωρα,και ποσο εχουν να καλυψουν ακομα.... :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Evil:

----------


## mike_871

> ειμαι ο μονος που πιστευω πως το 2017 θα με βρει στα 4mbs ???απλα δειτε ποτε ξεκινησαν οι εργασιες,που ειναι τωρα,και ποσο εχουν να καλυψουν ακομα....


απo σενα εξαρταται

----------


## slalom

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους.
> 
> Θα άξιζε τον κόπο ενδεχομένως από τώρα αν κάποιος είναι σε εναλλάκτικο να μεταβεί στον ΟΤΕ για να είναι "έτοιμος" να πάρει VDSL άμεσα;
> 
> Είμαι στη Forthnet με "ληγμένο" συμβόλαιο απλά φοβάμαι να πάω στον ΟΤΕ (με τον οποίο είχα κάτω από 1mbps ενώ με τη Forthnet έχω 1,5).
> 
> Ευχαριστώ.


Πηγαινε HOL και περιμενε να αναβαθμιστεις

----------


## kosath

Καλημέρα! Προτείνω να κάνουμε όλοι αιτήσεις ενδιαφέροντος σιγά σιγά στην inalan γιατί δεν τα βλέπω θετικά τα πράγματα. Μένω Πετρούπολη βέβαια αλλά στη Μεταμόρφωση που εργάζομαι ως ΙΤ (Ερμού), έχουν μπει οι καμπίνες από το καλοκαίρι αλλά οι τεχνικοί πΟΤΕ που σταματάω στο δρόμο όταν τους βλέπω (έχω γίνει ρόμπα) δεν ξέρουν πότε θα τις ενεργοποιήσουν (8 μήνες μετά)!!! Και φυσικά βάλαμε Inalan και είδαμε την υγειά μας. Είμαστε 70+ άτομα και το ίντερνετ απλά πετάει (100/100)...

Σκεφτείτε το - μας συμφέρει όλους!

-Το ίδιο μήνυμα σχεδόν, το έγραψα και το forum VDSL Πετρούπολη και δεν θα ήθελα να διαγραφεί το μήνυμά μου ως off topic γιατί αν δεν είχε σχέση με το VDSL Περιστέρι (και Πετρούπολη φυσικά), δεν θα το ανέφερα. Απλά μην συνεχίσετε τα σχόλια για Inalan εδώ - υπάρχει σχετικό forum

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## romankonis

Πρώτα δες τον χάρτη επέκτασης δικτύου και θα καταλάβεις ότι τώρα δεν γίνεται να πάνε στο Περιστέρι. Είπαν το 2017. Μην αρχίζουμε τώρα μπλα μπλα.

----------


## Mirmidon

Αν επεκταθούν σε μεγάλο βαθμό στο λεκανοπέδιο και κρατήσουν τις τιμές στα σημερινά επίπεδα τους κλείνουν το σπιτάκι των υπολοίπων.  :Laughing:

----------


## toxicgarbage

> απo σενα εξαρταται


να παρω κασμα και να ξεκινησω;;

----------


## Mirmidon

> να παρω κασμα και να ξεκινησω;;


Έπρεπε να είχες ξεκινήσει ήδη  :ROFL:

----------


## Νέφερ

Πάντως στην Ανθούπολη στο μετρό έχει γίνει ο χαμός.
Έχουν ανοίξει τρύπες παντού και βάζουν μαύρο σωλήνα.
Το αστείο όμως είναι οτι εκεί έχουν βάλει ταμπέλες με το όνομα της ΔΕΗ(?)(Τοξότης κάτι τέτοιο λέει, είναι κίτρινες οι ταμπέλες) πάνω.
Αν γνωρίζει κάποιος για το τι γίνεται, να με διαφωτίσει και μένα παρακαλώ πολύ...

EDIT: Και μια καμπίνα μπαίνει κάτω από το νεκροταφείο στη ευθεία για μετρό Ανθούπολης.

----------


## anthip09

Εχω προσέξει και εγώ αυτά τα έργα. Γίνονται σε πολλά σημεία στο περιστερι. ΔΕΔΔΗΕ γράφουν πάντως οι πινακίδες. Πάντως η δικιά μου καμπίνα η 454 ειναι η τελευταία στην Αλκίμου που δεν εχει αντικατασταθεί με νέα, ενώ η 456 200μ ποιο πανω ειναι καινούργια  :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:

----------


## romankonis

Τα έργα αυτά είναι για το καινούριο κτίριο δίπλα στην Ανθουπολη και εκτός από αυτά ετοιμασαν σωλήνες για ΔΕΗ και ΟΤΕ. Ταυτόχρονα για να μην έχουν κλείσει την Θηβών. Τα έργα συνεχίζονται. Υπομονή.

- - - Updated - - -

Θα ήθελα να ξέρω τι κτίριο θα είναι αυτό που είναι στο μετρό... Εμπορικό κέντρο? Ευτυχώς έχει πάρκινγκ.

----------


## Mirmidon

> Τα έργα αυτά είναι για το καινούριο κτίριο δίπλα στην Ανθουπολη και εκτός από αυτά ετοιμασαν σωλήνες για ΔΕΗ και ΟΤΕ. Ταυτόχρονα για να μην έχουν κλείσει την Θηβών. Τα έργα συνεχίζονται. Υπομονή.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Θα ήθελα να ξέρω τι κτίριο θα είναι αυτό που είναι στο μετρό... Εμπορικό κέντρο? Ευτυχώς έχει πάρκινγκ.


Πρόκειται για το 2ο και νέο Α/Κ του ΟΤΕ για το δήμο Περιστερίου................






 :ROFL: .......φυσικά πλάκα κάνω......... :Laughing:

----------


## snolly

παρακολουθω το θρεντ με αγωνία. εχουμε πλεον κανενα estimate για παροχη υπηρεσιας; αν οχι μπορουμε να μαθουμε απο καπου;

----------


## Core2Extreme

> παρακολουθω το θρεντ με αγωνία. εχουμε πλεον κανενα estimate για παροχη υπηρεσιας; αν οχι μπορουμε να μαθουμε απο καπου;


Αν υπήρχε αυτή η δυνατότητα δεν θα είχε γραφτεί ήδη λες ?

Δεν υπάρχει τέτοια δυνατότητα.

----------


## snolly

> Αν υπήρχε αυτή η δυνατότητα δεν θα είχε γραφτεί ήδη λες ?
> 
> Δεν υπάρχει τέτοια δυνατότητα.


ανα διαστηματα καποια παιδια που εχουν ακρες στο δημο και στον οτε μας ενημερωνουν σχετικα γι αυτο και ρωτησα.

----------


## mike_871

δεν λεω ημερομηνιες γιατι αν πεσω εξω εστω και 2-3 μερες θα αρχισεται να φωναζεται παλι.. οποτε καθιστε ετσι και περιμενετε

----------


## man with no name

Mike μήπως έχεις καμιά πληροφόρηση για Νέα Ζωή;

----------


## balandis

για ποτε λενε ρε παιδια,πειτε μας σας παρακαλω,ειμαστε λιγο ανυπομονοι εγω βασικα,δεν το παιζω πολυξερος σαν καποιους,λεμε τωρα!!αν εχεις κανα νεο mike πες μας please???ευχαριστω!!!

----------


## mike_871

> Mike μήπως έχεις καμιά πληροφόρηση για Νέα Ζωή;


οτι λεει το avatar φετος θα εχουμε vdsl

----------


## Νέφερ

> Καλημέρα,
> 
> είδα τον χάρτη με τις καμπίνες, από ό,τι βλέπω ο Νέφερ έχει συμπληρώσει τις περισσότερες και τον ευχαριστούμε. Δε μπορώ να εντοπίσω που είναι η 498 που είναι η δικιά μου ενώ έχω βρεί την 499. Νέφερ αν τυχόν γνωρίζεις ρίξε σήμα  ευχαριστώ


Στο άκυρο σήμερα τη βρήκα.

----------


## snolly

> Στο άκυρο σήμερα τη βρήκα.


θεούλης. θυμάσαι οδό/οδούς; την έχεις βάλει στο χάρτη; γιατί εγώ δε μπορώ να την εντοπίσω με τίποτα. απο ότι βλεπω καινουρια ειναι αυτή ε;

- - - Updated - - -




> Στο άκυρο σήμερα τη βρήκα.


επίσης τι ΏΡΑ την βρηκες;  :Razz:

----------


## romankonis

Πολλά ερωτήματα, μηδενικά αποτελέσματα. Περιμένετε καλοκαίρι.

----------


## Jazzer

Πάντως στο λόφο αξιωματικών έχει σταματήσει η τοποθέτηση της οπτικής ίνας επί της οδού Τζον Κέννεντυ, στο ύψος της πλατείας. Τοποθετήθηκε το σχετικό μεταλλικό καπάκι και έκλεισε το φρεάτιο, εδώ και 2 μήνες. Από τότε σταμάτησαν τα έργα, εύχομαι να συνεχίσουν με την οπτική ίνα σύντομα.  :Thinking:

----------


## man with no name

Jazzer στο μεταλλικό καπάκι έχει το λογότυπο του ΟΤΕ;Σε ρωτάω γιατί στη Βύρωνος που σκάψανε προς το τέλος του Νοεμβρίου του 2015 στο καπάκι δεν αναγράφει τίποτα.

----------


## Jazzer

> Jazzer στο μεταλλικό καπάκι έχει το λογότυπο του ΟΤΕ;Σε ρωτάω γιατί στη Βύρωνος που σκάψανε προς το τέλος του Νοεμβρίου του 2015 στο καπάκι δεν αναγράφει τίποτα.


Παρόλο που έχω περάσει με τα πόδια από κοντά, δεν πρόσεξα τέτοια λεπτομέρεια. Ποιός άλλος όμως να έχει τοποθετήσει οπτικές στην περιοχή ; Ο ΟΤΕ είναι σίγουρα...

----------


## man with no name

Bασικά όταν είχαν έρθει να βάλουν την απαγορευτική ταινία και τα ενημερωτικά χαρτακιά,θυμάμαι ότι πρέπει να είχα δεί και βανάκι του ΟΤΕ.Φυσικά όταν τελειώσαν τα έργα και ακολούθησα το χαντάκι μέχρι το τελειώμα του,προς μεγάλη μου απογοήτευση δεν έιδα να αναγράφει ΟΤΕ στο καπάκι.
Ένα άλλο περίεργο,δεν σκάψανε πουθενά αλλού εδώ κοντά και αυτό μου προκαλεί έντονο προβληματισμό.

----------


## romankonis

Πλέον θα ασχοληθούν μόνο με την περιοχή Ανθούπολη και σιγά - σιγά με τα υπολοιπα. Όχι ημερομηνίες, όχι διαθεσιμότητα...μόνο έργα και τίποτα άλλο. Εμπορική διαθεσιμότητα προς το καλοκαίρι.

Κάντε υπομονή.

----------


## 10101

Eμένα στη Forthnet μου είπαν τέλη Φεβρουαρίου θα σας τηλεφωνήσουμε για το vdsl........
λέτε να με θυμηθούν  :Very Happy: DDDDDD μακάρι :P 

λέτε να συνδέσουν πρώτα αυτούς που μένουν εκεί που έχουν γίνει ήδη οι εγκαταστάσεις ?
η θα πρέπει να γίνουν σε όλο το περιστέρι.....

----------


## Νέφερ

Μου ψηθύρισαν μες τον Μάρτιο σήμερα για Χρυσούπολη... Δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να το πιστέψω αλλά η ΔΕΗ πέρασε.

----------


## 10101

> Μου ψηθύρισαν μες τον Μάρτιο σήμερα για Χρυσούπολη... Δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να το πιστέψω αλλά η ΔΕΗ πέρασε.


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mirmidon

> Μου ψηθύρισαν μες τον Μάρτιο σήμερα για Χρυσούπολη... Δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να το πιστέψω αλλά η ΔΕΗ πέρασε.


Στο αυτάκι γλυκά γλυκά ;    :ROFL:   :Laughing:

----------


## snolly

> Μου ψηθύρισαν μες τον Μάρτιο σήμερα για Χρυσούπολη... Δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να το πιστέψω αλλά η ΔΕΗ πέρασε.


μακάρι  :Smile:

----------


## romankonis

Από 25/02 μέχρι 15/04 περιμενετε αποσυνδεσεις και αλλά διαφορετικά θέματα με την σύνδεση σας στην περιοχή Περιστερίου, επιδή ξεκινάνε τα έργα. Αν έχετε γνωστούς στην Κατεχάκη, στην περιοχή του σταθμού Κατεχάκης, να τους πείτε θα έχουν αποσυνδέσεις και αλλά θέματα με το δίκτυο. Επιδή μπενουν νέες καμπίνες στη οδό Λυμπεροπούλου και Καπετάν Χρονα και όχι μόνο.  :One thumb up:

----------


## Νέφερ

Ήταν να πληρώσω το λογαριασμό και αντί να πάω στο Γερμανό πήγα στο ΟΤΕshop (ΑΚ). Εκεί μίλησα με υπάλληλο για τη κατάσταση της Χρυσούπολης και τις ταχύτητες και ότι δεν γινέται να έχεις 4 από 24αρι πακέτο αλλιώς να πάω 4αρι πακέτο.Οποτέ του λέω δικαιούμαι τουλάχιστον να ξέρω πότε θα δω φως στο τέλος του τούνελ με VDSL.Αυτός δεν ήξερε τη να απαντήσει και πήγε να ρωτήσει τη προϊσταμένη του και εκείνη από αυτά που είδα πρέπει να πήρε τηλέφωνο κάπου και να ρώτησε.Μετά γύρισε και μου είπε ότι σε πρώτη φάση θα ενεργοποιηθεί η Χρυσούπολη το Μάρτιο λόγω απόστασης και μέχρι τέλος Απριλίου θα καλύπτεται όλο το Περιστέρι με καμπίνα και ΑΚ.Αυτό το σκηνικό παίχτηκε.

----------


## snolly

> Ήταν να πληρώσω το λογαριασμό και αντί να πάω στο Γερμανό πήγα στο ΟΤΕshop (ΑΚ). Εκεί μίλησα με υπάλληλο για τη κατάσταση της Χρυσούπολης και τις ταχύτητες και ότι δεν γινέται να έχεις 4 από 24αρι πακέτο αλλιώς να πάω 4αρι πακέτο.Οποτέ του λέω δικαιούμαι τουλάχιστον να ξέρω πότε θα δω φως στο τέλος του τούνελ με VDSL.Αυτός δεν ήξερε τη να απαντήσει και πήγε να ρωτήσει τη προϊσταμένη του και εκείνη από αυτά που είδα πρέπει να πήρε τηλέφωνο κάπου και να ρώτησε.Μετά γύρισε και μου είπε ότι σε πρώτη φάση θα ενεργοποιηθεί η Χρυσούπολη το Μάρτιο λόγω απόστασης και μέχρι τέλος Απριλίου θα καλύπτεται όλο το Περιστέρι με καμπίνα και ΑΚ.Αυτό το σκηνικό παίχτηκε.


σε ευχαριστουμε πολύ για την πληροφόρηση. εγω μιλησα πριν λιγο με 13888 και δεν μου εδωσαν καμια πληροφορια, το μονο που εβλεπαν ειναι πως δεν υπαρχει διαθεσιμη υπηρεσια, ουτε καν οτι γινονται εργα. πρεπει να ειναι call center απλα εκει με manual.

εν το μεταξυ αν ειχα 4 που λες θα εκανα παρτυ. μιλαμε για 0,75mbps στη χρυσουπολη...

----------


## 10101

> σε ευχαριστουμε πολύ για την πληροφόρηση. εγω μιλησα πριν λιγο με 13888 και δεν μου εδωσαν καμια πληροφορια, το μονο που εβλεπαν ειναι πως δεν υπαρχει διαθεσιμη υπηρεσια, ουτε καν οτι γινονται εργα. πρεπει να ειναι call center απλα εκει με manual.
> 
> εν το μεταξυ αν ειχα 4 που λες θα εκανα παρτυ. μιλαμε για 0,75mbps στη χρυσουπολη...


εγώ τόσο πιάνω και μένω Χρυσούπολη 3~4 Mbps αλλά δεν μου είναι αρκετό.....
πόσο μάλλον το 0.75 που λες....
όταν θες να κατεβάσεις Blu-ray ταινία 25 ή 50 GB ή όταν θες να κατεβάσεις ένα παιχνίδι όπου είναι 50 GB, ebooks, music όλη την Wikipedia κτλπ. Τότε λογικό είναι να θέλεις παραπάνω από 3~4.... κάτι που είναι 50 GB θέλει περίπου  50000MB/(4/8=0.5 MB/s)=100000sec/60=1666mins/60=27 hourssssss οπότε είναι out of question για εμένα.....

πόσο μάλλον για τα δεδομένα της ταχύτητας σου

----------


## snolly

αν υπαρχει συσκευη iOS στην πριζα (που κανει αυτοματα updates - backups) δεν υπαρχει internet στο σπιτι. αν μιλαει καποιος στο skype (φωνη μονο) και καποιος πατησει refresh στο facebook τελειωνουν ολα. για τετοιες συνθηκες μιλαμε.

το downloading (blu-ray) κλπ το παλευω με scheduling (τη νυχτα και οταν ειμαστε στη δουλεια) και ειμαι ΟΚ, θελει για 1 ταινια 4 μερες αλλα αν τα εχεις προγραμματισμενα ολα παιζει.

----------


## Jazzer

> Ήταν να πληρώσω το λογαριασμό και αντί να πάω στο Γερμανό πήγα στο ΟΤΕshop (ΑΚ). Εκεί μίλησα με υπάλληλο για τη κατάσταση της Χρυσούπολης και τις ταχύτητες και ότι δεν γινέται να έχεις 4 από 24αρι πακέτο αλλιώς να πάω 4αρι πακέτο.Οποτέ του λέω δικαιούμαι τουλάχιστον να ξέρω πότε θα δω φως στο τέλος του τούνελ με VDSL.Αυτός δεν ήξερε τη να απαντήσει και πήγε να ρωτήσει τη προϊσταμένη του και εκείνη από αυτά που είδα πρέπει να πήρε τηλέφωνο κάπου και να ρώτησε.Μετά γύρισε και μου είπε ότι σε πρώτη φάση θα ενεργοποιηθεί η Χρυσούπολη το Μάρτιο λόγω απόστασης *και μέχρι τέλος Απριλίου θα καλύπτεται όλο το Περιστέρι με καμπίνα και ΑΚ.Αυτό το σκηνικό παίχτηκε*.


Mε συγχωρείς πολύ, αλλά η εν λόγω κυρία λέει ανακρίβειες. Μα είναι δυνατόν να καλυφθεί ένας αρκετά μεγάλος (με πολλά καφάο) σε έκταση δήμος μέχρι το τέλος Απριλίου ; Απαιτούνται σκαψίματα σε πάρα πολλές οδούς, οπτικές ίνες, αλλαγή καφάο, ρευματοδότησή τους κλπ. Mέχρι το τέλος του έτους ακούγεται πιο εφικτό η κάλυψη με vdsl ενός μεγάλου δήμου σαν το Περιστέρι.  :Smile:

----------


## Νέφερ

> Mε συγχωρείς πολύ, αλλά η εν λόγω κυρία λέει ανακρίβειες. Μα είναι δυνατόν να καλυφθεί ένας αρκετά μεγάλος (με πολλά καφάο) σε έκταση δήμος μέχρι το τέλος Απριλίου ; Απαιτούνται σκαψίματα σε πάρα πολλές οδούς, οπτικές ίνες, αλλαγή καφάο, ρευματοδότησή τους κλπ. Mέχρι το τέλος του έτους ακούγεται πιο εφικτό η κάλυψη με vdsl ενός μεγάλου δήμου σαν το Περιστέρι.


Για το δεύτερο έχω και εγώ απορία μιας και πέρασε τώρα πολύ καιρός από τότε που μπήκαν.
Δεν ξέρω μπορεί να κάνει θαύμα ο ΟΤΕ.

----------


## romankonis

> Mε συγχωρείς πολύ, αλλά η εν λόγω κυρία λέει ανακρίβειες. Μα είναι δυνατόν να καλυφθεί ένας αρκετά μεγάλος (με πολλά καφάο) σε έκταση δήμος μέχρι το τέλος Απριλίου ; Απαιτούνται σκαψίματα σε πάρα πολλές οδούς, οπτικές ίνες, αλλαγή καφάο, ρευματοδότησή τους κλπ. *Mέχρι το τέλος του έτους ακούγεται πιο εφικτό η κάλυψη με vdsl ενός μεγάλου δήμου σαν το Περιστέρι*.


Πολύ σωστά! Τα Εργα στο Περιστέρι *θα ολοκληρωθούν μέχρι τέλος του 2016*. *Ούτε Πετρούπολη, χρυσούπολη, ανθούπολη και τα υπολίπα δεν θα έχουν διαθεσιμότητα στο κοντινό μέλλον*. Το μόνο που ισχει τώρα, είναι το έξεις. Αρχίζουν τα έργα από σήμερα στο δήμο Περιστερίου. ΜΕχρει τέλος του 2016 θα έχουν ολοκληρωθεί. *Η ΔΙΑΘΕΣΙΜΟΤΗΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΞΑΡΤΆΤΑΙ ΑΠΌ ΤΗΝ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΔΌΤΗΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΜΠΊΝΑΣ*!*Κάποια τμήματα* θα δοθούν στην εμπορική διαθεσιμότητα προς το καλοκαίρι 2016 *όχι περιοχή - περιοχές. Μόνο τμήματα*.

----------


## Jazzer

> Πολύ σωστά! Τα Εργα στο Περιστέρι *θα ολοκληρωθούν μέχρι τέλος του 2016*. *Ούτε Πετρούπολη, χρυσούπολη, ανθούπολη και τα υπολίπα δεν θα έχουν διαθεσιμότητα στο κοντινό μέλλον*. Το μόνο που ισχει τώρα, είναι το έξεις. Αρχίζουν τα έργα από σήμερα στο δήμο Περιστερίου. ΜΕχρει τέλος του 2016 θα έχουν ολοκληρωθεί. *Η ΔΙΑΘΕΣΙΜΟΤΗΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΞΑΡΤΆΤΑΙ ΑΠΌ ΤΗΝ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΔΌΤΗΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΜΠΊΝΑΣ*!*Κάποια τμήματα* θα δοθούν στην εμπορική διαθεσιμότητα προς το καλοκαίρι 2016 *όχι περιοχή - περιοχές. Μόνο τμήματα*.


Δεν είναι μικρός σε έκταση δήμος το Περιστέρι. Μιλάμε για μια περιοχή με έκταση περίπου 10.000 στρέμματα γης. Είναι πυκνοκατοικημένος δήμος, με στενούς δρόμους και σίγουρα πολλά καφάο. Συμφωνώ μαζί σου, τα έργα θα κρατήσουν αρκετούς μήνες μέσα στη χρονιά, αν όλα πάνε καλά.

----------


## iKoms

> .....αν όλα πάνε καλά.


Αυτό ακριβώς! ...γιατί συνήθως δεν πάνε όλα καλά ! 
Ας ελπίσουμε όμως αυτή τη φορά να πάνε! :Worthy:

----------


## Νέφερ

> Πολύ σωστά! Τα Εργα στο Περιστέρι *θα ολοκληρωθούν μέχρι τέλος του 2016*. *Ούτε Πετρούπολη, χρυσούπολη, ανθούπολη και τα υπολίπα δεν θα έχουν διαθεσιμότητα στο κοντινό μέλλον*. Το μόνο που ισχει τώρα, είναι το έξεις. Αρχίζουν τα έργα από σήμερα στο δήμο Περιστερίου. ΜΕχρει τέλος του 2016 θα έχουν ολοκληρωθεί. *Η ΔΙΑΘΕΣΙΜΟΤΗΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΞΑΡΤΆΤΑΙ ΑΠΌ ΤΗΝ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΔΌΤΗΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΜΠΊΝΑΣ*!*Κάποια τμήματα* θα δοθούν στην εμπορική διαθεσιμότητα προς το καλοκαίρι 2016 *όχι περιοχή - περιοχές. Μόνο τμήματα*.


Νιώθω ότι αυτό που λες είναι αρκετά παρατραβηγμένο αλλά μόνο ο χρόνος θα μας πει την αληθεία.
Αν αφήσουν καμπίνες ανενεργές 1 χρόνο, ε εντάξει τι να πω πια..

----------


## romankonis

Ο καθενός θέλει να πιστεύει και να ακούει μόνο αυτό που πιστεύει.

----------


## Νέφερ

Άκυρο αλλά σε πολλά στενά κοντά στο πεζόδρομο έχουν βάλει κορδέλες και χαρτιά που γράφουν έργα για οπτική ίνα έως 3/3.

----------


## Mirmidon

> Ο καθενός θέλει να πιστεύει και να ακούει μόνο αυτό που πιστεύει.


Να το διορθώσω λίγο...   Κάποιοι διαβάζουν ότι καταλαβαίνουν ενώ κάποιοι άλλοι καταλαβαίνουν ότι διαβάζουν. 

Όποιος κατάλαβε κατάλαβε.

----------


## romankonis

> Να το διορθώσω λίγο...   Κάποιοι διαβάζουν ότι καταλαβαίνουν ενώ κάποιοι άλλοι καταλαβαίνουν ότι διαβάζουν. 
> 
> Όποιος κατάλαβε κατάλαβε.


Ετσι  :One thumb up:

----------


## Mirmidon

Άσχετο, κατά το ήμισυ, με το θέμα αλλά σχετικό με το Περιστέρι. Το Σάββατο 5 Μαρτίου η εκπομπή «Στη γειτονιά μας» στον Alpha στις 18:00 θα είναι αφιερωμένη στον Δήμο μας. Όσοι την χάσουν αλλά τους ενδιαφέρει μπορούν να δουν το σχετικό επεισόδιο στο webtv  στην ιστοσελίδα του σταθμού. Άννα Μπιθικώτση, Αγγελική Δαλιάνη, Κώστας Ευριπιώτης, Γιώργος Κορακάκης και Παναγιώτης Μάρκου (του Ατρόμητου), Γιώργος Χριστοφιλόπουλος, πατήρ Αλέξανδρος (Εκκλησία της Ευαγγελιστρίας), Νικολέτα Ρεπάνη Λιάκου, Νίκος Θεοδοσίου, καθώς και άλλοι, θα είναι οι καλεσμένοι της εκπομπής για να μιλήσουν για το Περιστέρι και την ιστορία του. Για να θυμούνται οι παλιοί και να μαθαίνουν οι νέοι.  :Wink:

----------


## griniaris

Στην θηβων... απο την Π.τσαλδαρη προς πειραια..  εχουν βαλει κορδελες και λεει οτι θα κανουν εργα για 3 μερες η ΤΟΞΟΤΗΣ ΑΕ.
και στην διασταυρωση θηβων και τσαλδαρη ειναι 2 καρουλια με πλαστικο σωληνα περιπου 5 εκατοστα διαμετρο.  
Για να δουμε...

----------


## romankonis

> Στην θηβων... απο την Π.τσαλδαρη προς πειραια..  εχουν βαλει κορδελες και λεει οτι θα κανουν εργα για 3 μερες η ΤΟΞΟΤΗΣ ΑΕ.
> και στην διασταυρωση θηβων και τσαλδαρη ειναι 2 καρουλια με πλαστικο σωληνα περιπου 5 εκατοστα διαμετρο.  
> Για να δουμε...


Είναι τα έργα της ΔΕΗ. Γίνεται αναβάθμιση δικτύου ηλεκτροδότησης περιοχής Ανθούπολης.

----------


## griniaris

μα η Ανθουπολη ειναι απο την αλλη μερια...  :Thinking:

----------


## anthip09

Όντως είναι έργα της ΔΕΗ και γίνονται σε διάφορα σημεία του Περιστερίου.

----------


## Mirmidon

Το Περιστέρι ανασκάπτεται από άκρη σε άκρη. Προσοχή μην μπερδεύουμε τα έργα κύριοι.  :Laughing:

----------


## anthip09

:ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 
ακριβως αυτό...εκει που δεν κουνιοταν φύλο, πλάκωσαν όλοι μαζί...

----------


## romankonis

> μα η Ανθουπολη ειναι απο την αλλη μερια...


Πιο αναλυτικα, γύρω στην περιοχή του σταθμού Ανθουπολης. Τίποτα ενδιαφέρον για αυτους, που περιμένουν ΟΤΕ.

----------


## romankonis

Στην περιοχή πεζοδρομίου. Ναι, είναι τα έργα για οπτική ίνα, και τα έργα είναι του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## psolord

:One thumb up:

----------


## Jazzer

Οι φωτογραφίες είναι από ποιές οδούς ;

----------


## Mirmidon

> Στην περιοχή πεζοδρομίου. Ναι, είναι τα έργα για οπτική ίνα, και τα έργα είναι του ΟΤΕ.


Φίλε Ρώσος είσε; Βλέπω οι φωτογραφίες ανέβηκαν σε ρωσικό site.

----------


## romankonis

> Οι φωτογραφίες είναι από ποιές οδούς ;



Theokritou - Irodotou - Ithomis - Sevastias

- - - Updated - - -




> Φίλε Ρώσος είσε; Βλέπω οι φωτογραφίες ανέβηκαν σε ρωσικό site.


Ναι  Mirmidon

----------


## romankonis

Τσαλδαρη απο 01/03 εως 03/03 - Τα εργα της Wind.

----------


## Νέφερ

Η wind για εταιρία το κάνει ή για να συμβάλλει στο έργο του ΟΤΕ?

----------


## makfil

Οι εναλλακτικοί σκάβουν για να φτάσει η ίνα τους μέχρι το ΑΚ του ΟΤΕ και όχι για να συμβάλλουν στο έργο του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## Mirmidon

> Οι εναλλακτικοί σκάβουν για να φτάσει η ίνα τους μέχρι το ΑΚ του ΟΤΕ και όχι για να συμβάλλουν στο έργο του ΟΤΕ.


Πολύ σωστά. Ας μην μπερδεύουμε τις βούρτσες με τις .... τσατσάρες!!!!!

----------


## Νέφερ

> Οι εναλλακτικοί σκάβουν για να φτάσει η ίνα τους μέχρι το ΑΚ του ΟΤΕ και όχι για να συμβάλλουν στο έργο του ΟΤΕ.


Χμμμ όταν λες η ίνα τους, εγώ νόμιζα ότι νοικιάζουν τις γραμμές του ΟΤΕ (χαλκός και οπτική).
Μπορούν να βάλουν δικές τους ίνες?

----------


## balandis

και γω :Thinking:

----------


## jkoukos

Μπορεί να περνάνε οπτική ίνα προς το αστικό κέντρο για αναβάθμιση του δικτύου τους. Όχι προς υπαίθρια καμπίνα.
Μπορεί πάλι να την περνάνε προς κάποια επιχείρηση ή εταιρεία, που θέλει σύνδεση με οπτική ίνα.
Οποιοσδήποτε θέλει και έχει τις οικονομικές δυνατότητες, μπορεί να αιτηθεί σύνδεση με οπτική ίνα.

----------


## griniaris

Το παραξενο παντως ειναι το εξης....  Απο εκει που σκαβουν μεχρι το Α/Κ η αποσταση ειναι 1.050 μετρα.  
Αν προκειται για επιχειρηση... ποιος θα επωμιστει το κοστος της οπτικης ινας για αυτη την αποσταση? 
Αν προκειται για επιχειρηση....  δεν υπαρχει τοσο μεγαλου μεγεθους επιχειρηση σε εκεινη την μικρη περιοχη που να δικαιολογει την ινα και το κοστος της.

Αν προκειται για αναβαθμιση του δικτυου της WIND ....  τοτε... απο το Α/Κ μεχρι ???  που θα καταληξει η ινα? σε απλο καταστημα WIND?

Σορυ για το offtopic απλα αναρωτιεμαι για ποιο λογο οντως ειναι η ινα.

----------


## slalom

Μπορει να συνδεει κεντρο με κεντρο

----------


## Mirmidon

Βασικά ..... σκασίλα μας. :Laughing:

----------


## jkoukos

> Το παραξενο παντως ειναι το εξης....  Απο εκει που σκαβουν μεχρι το Α/Κ η αποσταση ειναι 1.050 μετρα.  
> Αν προκειται για επιχειρηση... ποιος θα επωμιστει το κοστος της οπτικης ινας για αυτη την αποσταση? 
> Αν προκειται για επιχειρηση....  δεν υπαρχει τοσο μεγαλου μεγεθους επιχειρηση σε εκεινη την μικρη περιοχη που να δικαιολογει την ινα και το κοστος της.
> 
> Αν προκειται για αναβαθμιση του δικτυου της WIND ....  τοτε... απο το Α/Κ μεχρι ???  που θα καταληξει η ινα? σε απλο καταστημα WIND?
> 
> Σορυ για το offtopic απλα αναρωτιεμαι για ποιο λογο οντως ειναι η ινα.


Για οποιονδήποτε λόγο μπορεί να είναι. Κάνε μια ερώτηση στον εργολάβο.
Μην σου φαίνεται παράξενο, ότι υπάρχουν πολλές επιχειρήσεις που έχουν τέτοια σύνδεση και αντέχουν το αυξημένο κόστος (4φήφιο νούμερο).
4-5 οικοδομές παρακάτω από το σπίτι μου, δικηγορική εταιρεία συνδέθηκε με οπτική ίνα της Forthnet, πριν από 5 μήνες. Έβλεπα το σκάψιμο από τον κεντρικό δρόμο να έρχεται προς τα πάνω και αναρωτιόμουν γιατί πρόκειται. Όταν περνούσαν την οπτική ίνα, το έμαθα από τους τεχνικούς.

----------


## makfil

> Χμμμ όταν λες η ίνα τους, εγώ νόμιζα ότι νοικιάζουν τις γραμμές του ΟΤΕ (χαλκός και οπτική).
> Μπορούν να βάλουν δικές τους ίνες?


Κάθε εναλλακτικός αναπτύσσει το δικό του δίκτυο με ίνες από το βασικό του κέντρο προς όλα τα ΑΚ του ΟΤΕ μέσα από τους δρόμους που του δίνει άδεια ο αντίστοιχος δήμος και σε συγκεκριμένο χρονικό διάστημα εκτέλεσης του έργου. Καμιά φορά ο εναλλακτικός κατασκευάζει και δίκτυο ίνας προκειμένου να εξυπηρετήσει είτε μεγάλη επιχείρηση είτε σημαίνον στέλεχος εταιρείας (θυμάμαι την περίπτωση του τέως Γεν. Διευθυντή της Voda από την έδρα της εταιρείας στη βίλα του στη Φιλοθέη).

Σε ότι αφορά στην απορία σου, πράγματι, οι εναλλακτικοί νοικιάζουν τη διαδρομή 1) για adsl από το ΑΚ (όπου έχουν φτάσει με τη δική τους ίνα και μέσω του δικού τους dslam) μέχρι το KV μέσω του παλιού χάλκινου δικτύου του ΟΤΕ και 2) για vdsl από το KV (μέσω της ίνας του ΟΤΕ) και μέσω του δικού τους minidslam μέσα στο KV.

----------


## balandis

να ρωτησω κατι αν μπορει καποιος να μου πει,δεν εχω δει ποτε dslam αλλης εταιρειας εκτος απο τον οτε.αφου εχουν που βρισκονται>>?????ευχαριστω.

----------


## makfil

Στο μεν ΑΚ του ΟΤΕ, οι εναλλακτικοί έχουν τα dslam τους σε ξεχωριστό χώρο και στα KV του νέου δικτύου (γκρι καμπίνες) σε ξεχωριστό χώρο από εκείνον που βρίσκεται το δίκτυο της τηλεφωνίας (στη δεξιά πλευρά στις 3φυλλες καμπίνες).

----------


## romankonis

Η ίνα αυτή, ανήκει στον καινουριο εμπορικό κέντρο ΚΩΤΣΌΒΟΛΟΣ που άνοιξε σημερα στην Ανθούπολη.

----------


## balandis

ok ευχαριστω πολυ. :Wink:

----------


## griniaris

> Η ίνα αυτή, ανήκει στον καινουριο εμπορικό κέντρο ΚΩΤΣΌΒΟΛΟΣ που άνοιξε σημερα στην Ανθούπολη.


Οντως?  καλα που ζω εγω? δεν ειχα ιδεα οτι θα ανοιγε καταστημα.

----------


## romankonis

Το Περιστέρι αρχίζει να ζει με γρήγορους ρυθμούς.

----------


## Mirmidon

> Οντως?  καλα που ζω εγω? δεν ειχα ιδεα οτι θα ανοιγε καταστημα.


Και το άλλο στην Πατρών στο παρκάκι μεταξύ Πελασγίας και Δωδεκανήσου, στο Mymarket δίπλα θα κλείσει δλδ? Τι νόημα έχει στην Ανθούπολη. Στη Ζωοδόχο Πηγή έχει πάλι κι άλλο κατάστημα. Δηλαδή 3 στο Περιστέρι;

----------


## jkoukos

> ... και 2) για vdsl από το KV (μέσω της ίνας του ΟΤΕ) και μέσω του δικού τους minidslam μέσα στο KV.





> Στο μεν ΑΚ του ΟΤΕ, οι εναλλακτικοί έχουν τα dslam τους σε ξεχωριστό χώρο και στα KV του νέου δικτύου (γκρι καμπίνες) σε ξεχωριστό χώρο από εκείνον που βρίσκεται το δίκτυο της τηλεφωνίας (στη δεξιά πλευρά στις 3φυλλες καμπίνες).


Οι εναλλακτικοί δεν έχουν δικό τους εξοπλισμό μέσα στην καμπίνα. Μακάρι να είχαν τέτοια δυνατότητα και να πλήρωναν μόνο για την οπτική ίνα, άσε που θα μπορούσαν να περάσουν την δικιά τους.
Η καμπίνα έχει εξοπλισμό μόνον του ΟΤΕ. Ουσιαστικά (στο δεξί μέρος που αναφέρεις) υπάρχει ένα miniDSLAM με αρχική δυνατότητα 288 πορτών.
Οι άλλοι πάροχοι, νοικιάζουν την υπηρεσία DSL που παίρνουν από αυτό τον εξοπλισμό. Η οποία υπηρεσία συνδέεται σε ένα switch με την δικιά τους τηλεφωνία, που έρχεται από το αστικό κέντρο με το παλιό χάλκινο καλώδιο, για να καταλήξει στη συνέχεια στα σπίτια μας.
Και γι' αυτό όσοι παίρνουν σύνδεση από καμπίνα, έχουν τα ίδια στοιχεία VLAN ID κλπ και για οποιαδήποτε αλλαγή (π.χ. SNR) γίνεται αίτημα από τον πάροχο προς τον ΟΤΕ, πράγμα που δεν ισχύει στις περιπτώσεις παροχής υπηρεσίας από το αστικό κέντρο με το δικό τους εξοπλισμό.

----------


## man with no name

> Και το άλλο στην Πατρών στο παρκάκι μεταξύ Πελασγίας και Δωδεκανήσου, στο Mymarket δίπλα θα κλείσει δλδ? Τι νόημα έχει στην Ανθούπολη. Στη Ζωοδόχο Πηγή έχει πάλι κι άλλο κατάστημα. Δηλαδή 3 στο Περιστέρι;


Το καταστημα που αναφέρεις έκλεισε και μεταφέρθηκε στην Ανθούπολη.

----------


## balandis

αρα δεν θα εχουμε καλη ταχυτητα vdsl με vodafone  που ειμαι οταν θα δωσει η υπηρεσια.??παντως ολες οι καμπινες εχουν αλλαχτει.να παω στον οτε τον ιουλιο που λειγει το συμβολαιο??

----------


## romankonis

Όλες καμπίνες)))) ούτε τα 25%. Τα ίδια, και τα ίδια μιλάμε και μιλάμε. Από το καλοκαίρι, κάντε έλεγχο διαθεσιμότητας.

----------


## mike_871

> αρα δεν θα εχουμε καλη ταχυτητα vdsl με vodafone  που ειμαι οταν θα δωσει η υπηρεσια.??


Μια χαρα ταχυτητα θα πιανεις αφου απο την ιδια καμπινα δινουν και vodafone και οτε

- - - Updated - - -




> Όλες καμπίνες)))) ούτε τα 25%. Τα ίδια, και τα ίδια μιλάμε και μιλάμε. Από το καλοκαίρι, κάντε έλεγχο διαθεσιμότητας.


Οι καμπινες που εχουν μπει θα εχουν διαθεσιμοτητα πολυ νωριτερα, λογικα τον Απριλιο

----------


## Mirmidon

> Μια χαρα ταχυτητα θα πιανεις αφου απο την ιδια καμπινα δινουν και vodafone και οτε
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Οι καμπινες που εχουν μπει θα εχουν διαθεσιμοτητα πολυ νωριτερα, λογικα τον Απριλιο


Έτσι ακριβώς είναι. Είπαμε ότι είναι έτοιμο δίδεται στην κυκλοφορία για να "τυπώνει φράγκα".

----------


## Νέφερ

> Μια χαρα ταχυτητα θα πιανεις αφου απο την ιδια καμπινα δινουν και vodafone και οτε
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Οι καμπινες που εχουν μπει θα εχουν διαθεσιμοτητα πολυ νωριτερα, λογικα τον Απριλιο


Αυτό λέω και εγώ ρε Mike,
οι καμπίνες που μπήκαν το Νοέμβριο έχουν όλες ρεύμα 100%. Μου φαίνεται απίστευτο να τις αφήσουν έτσι και μαζί με αυτά που είπαν στον ΟΤΕ άλλο τόσο

----------


## balandis

αντε μακαρι παιδια ανυπομονω τοσο πολυ,ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις :Wink:

----------


## Mirmidon

Δεν ξέρω αν επιτρέπεται να παραθέσω σύνδεσμο όπως τον παρακάτω, αλλά όποιος θέλει να διαβάσει σχετικά με το τι είναι το (καφαο) KV, μπορεί να βρει ένα σύντομο άρθρο σχετικά

http://www.pcsteps.gr/18891-%CE%BA%C...D%CE%B5%CE%B9/

----------


## balandis

σημερα βαρανε τρυπανια στη γειτονια μου ....μαλλον απο τον οτε ειναι δεν εχω δει ακομα.σε λιγο παω για δουλεια.οδος πηνειου :Smile:

----------


## Mirmidon

> σημερα βαρανε τρυπανια στη γειτονια μου ....μαλλον απο τον οτε ειναι δεν εχω δει ακομα.σε λιγο παω για δουλεια.οδος πηνειου


Ωραια μέρα διαλέξανε. Θα βρέξει θα μπάσουν και νερά τα ανοίγματα. Θαυμάσια.  :Laughing: 

Εγώ εν το μεταξύ ανακάλυψα ότι η καμπίνα μου είναι ούτε 15 μέτρα από το σπίτι μου. Ίσως διαλέξω  50αρα άμα διατεθεί  :Smile: 


http://www.meridianoutpost.com/resou...nload-time.php

----------


## balandis

νομιζω τις κλεισαν δεν πολυπροσεξα κουρασμενος απο τη δουλεια,και μενα η καμπινα το κουτι ειναι το πολυ μεχρι 200 μετρα.

----------


## ahi

Τέλος Φεβρουαρίου έβαλα νέα γραμμή στον ΟΤΕ κοντά στην πλατεία Δέγλερη. Ο τεχνικός που ήρθε σπίτι μου είπε ότι το πολύ μέχρι τέλη Μαρτίου θα έχω vdsl. Οι καμπίνες στην περιοχή είναι έτοιμες και περιμένουν την έγκριση από τα κεντρικά. Μάλιστα μου είπε ότι όταν θα αρχίσουν να δίνουν την υπηρεσία θα με πάρει ο ίδιος τηλέφωνο. Λίγη υπομονή παίδες...

----------


## romankonis

Τέτοια παραμυθια  ακούμε καθημερινά. ))))

----------


## ahi

Εγώ ανέφερα τι μου είπε...Εγώ παραμύθια δεν λέω...Εκτός και αν αναφέρεσαι στο τεχνικό του ΟΤΕ...Αλλά επειδή είχα προσωπική επαφή δεν μου φαινόταν να λέει παραμύθια...

----------


## Mirmidon

Για να δούμε..... :Thinking:

----------


## grovolis

Φιλιατρών, Άνω λόφος αξιωματικών έχουν σκάψει γύρο γύρο από την καμπίνα της γειτονιάς μου χωρίς να έχουν αφαιρέσει το παλιό κουτί ακόμα! Φώτο το βράδυ!

----------


## atux_null

προς το παρόν τα έργα VDSL του ΟΤΕ στο Περιστέρι περιορίζονται στο κομμάτι πάνω από την Δωδεκανήσου προς τον ΑΓ. ΒΑΣΙΛΕΙΟ και προς Πετρούπολη. Άντε να κατέβουν προς τα κάτω να αρχίσουμε και εμείς να βλέπουμε φως.

----------


## Mirmidon

> Φιλιατρών, Άνω λόφος αξιωματικών έχουν σκάψει γύρο γύρο από την καμπίνα της γειτονιάς μου χωρίς να έχουν αφαιρέσει το παλιό κουτί ακόμα! Φώτο το βράδυ!


Θα συνεχίσεις εσύ στη βραδινή βάρδια;  :ROFL:

----------


## grovolis

> Θα συνεχίσεις εσύ στη βραδινή βάρδια;


Δυστυχώς όχι μιας και από φαίνεται δεν πρόκειται για VDSL καθώς πέρασα πριν λίγο και είχαν κλείσει ήδη τις τρύπες χωρίς να αλλαχθεί η καμπίνα! Αλλά είχαν σκάψει αριστερά δεξιά και μπροστά από την καμπίνα τι να πω τσάμπα χάρηκα!

----------


## Mirmidon

> Δυστυχώς όχι μιας και από φαίνεται δεν πρόκειται για VDSL καθώς πέρασα πριν λίγο και είχαν κλείσει ήδη τις τρύπες χωρίς να αλλαχθεί η καμπίνα! Αλλά είχαν σκάψει αριστερά δεξιά και μπροστά από την καμπίνα τι να πω τσάμπα χάρηκα!


Κρίμα. Λυπάμαι πολύ φίλε μου.  :Crying: 

Ωστόσο δε μπορεί θα βάλουνε και εκεί.Να είσε σίγουρος. :Wink:

----------


## Mirmidon

Καλή Σαρακοστή σε όλους.  :One thumb up: 


Και σύντομα VDSL στα σπίτια μας.  :Worthy:

----------


## Νέφερ

Ξέχασα να πω ότι είδα τεχνικό σε καμπίνα (499) το Σάββατο.
Η συγκεκριμένη έχει ρεύμα.
Να προσθέσω ότι οι καμπίνες που έχουν ρεύμα (και έχουν κλείσει τις τρύπες από τα έργα της ΔΕΗ), τα ανεμιστηράκια τους μέσα δουλεύουν.

----------


## psolord

Μέχρι να ενεργοποιήσουν το δίκτυο, θα έχουν χαλάσει τα ανεμιστηράκια!  :Razz:

----------


## Mirmidon

> Μέχρι να ενεργοποιήσουν το δίκτυο, θα έχουν χαλάσει τα ανεμιστηράκια!


Νταξ, απλά θα πρέπει να κατέβεις στη δικιά σου καμπίνα και να τα ξεσκονίσεις λίγο. Στάξε τους και λίγο λαδάκι (και φαγητού κάνει) και θα πάρουν μπροστά στο πι και φι.

----------


## johnny_gra

παντως εδω στην θαλη, στην ηδη τοποθετημενη καμπινα εδω κ 1 μηνα, εχουν σκαψει γυρω γυρω και καπου ειδα κ κοντα στην γεροσταθη αλλη μια καμπινα που εχουν σκαψει. δεν ξερω τι σημαινει αυτο

----------


## Mirmidon

> παντως εδω στην θαλη, στην ηδη τοποθετημενη καμπινα εδω κ 1 μηνα, εχουν σκαψει γυρω γυρω και καπου ειδα κ κοντα στην γεροσταθη αλλη μια καμπινα που εχουν σκαψει. δεν ξερω τι σημαινει αυτο


Οι πρώτοι 100 μήνες είναι δύσκολοι φίλε. Έχεις ψωμιά ακόμα μέχρι να δεις φως.

----------


## johnygr1

Χρυσούπολη ψηλά, κοντά στο κολυμβητήριο σήμερα  :Wink:

----------


## ThReSh

Use the Printscreen Luke  :Razz:

----------


## mike_871

Μια χαρα  :One thumb up:

----------


## Νέφερ

Εμένα τίποτα ακόμα κοντά στο Γήπεδο της Χρυσούπολης..

----------


## Mirmidon

> Χρυσούπολη ψηλά, κοντά στο κολυμβητήριο σήμερα


Καλορίζικος. Τώρα hoist the colors  και καλά κατεβάσματα με τις....μπάντες.    :Laughing:

----------


## Stilskin

Ελεγχος για διαθεσιμότητα Vdsl στην οδό Γεροστάθη στην Ανθούπολη μιας και είδα διαθεσιμότητα στην περιοχή του συνφορουμίτη.
Και ναι υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα στην Cosmote αλλά ακόμα κανένας εναλλακτικός πάροχος δεν δίνει Vdsl στην περιοχή. Απο την εμπειρία σας πόσο καιρό θα πρέπει να περιμένω ακόμα για διαθεσιμότητα απο τους εναλλακτικούς παρόχους?

----------


## balandis

ουτε εμενα πηνειου απο hol,καποιος που να ξερει κανα νεοτερο??ευχαριστουμε.

----------


## romankonis

ΣΤΗΝ ΙΩΑΝΝΙΝΩΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΔΙΑΘΕΣΗΜΟΤΗΤΑ

----------


## mike_871

> Ελεγχος για διαθεσιμότητα Vdsl στην οδό Γεροστάθη στην Ανθούπολη μιας και είδα διαθεσιμότητα στην περιοχή του συνφορουμίτη.
> Και ναι υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα στην Cosmote αλλά ακόμα κανένας εναλλακτικός πάροχος δεν δίνει Vdsl στην περιοχή. Απο την εμπειρία σας πόσο καιρό θα πρέπει να περιμένω ακόμα για διαθεσιμότητα απο τους εναλλακτικούς παρόχους?


σε 10 μερες περιπου απο Απριλιο δηλαδη

----------


## Stilskin

Αντε με το καλό να αρχίσει η διαθεσιμότητα απο Wind γιατί με 4Mbit δεν παλευεται η κατάσταση.

----------


## psolord

> Use the Printscreen Luke


 :onetooth:

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Ανάσταση στο Περιστέρι, βλέπω. Από Μαρτιο 2016 ξεκινησε τελικά η εμπορική διαθεσιμοτητα του VDSL από καμπίνα. Πρέπει να βρουμε ποιος το είχε προβλέψει σωστά.

 :Razz:

----------


## Stilskin

Ανάσταση σε ενα μικρό ποσοστό θα έλεγα καλύτερα.  :Smile:  Πάντως το καλό είναι οτι προχωράνε αρκετά γρήγορα τα έργα. Με το τέλος της εγκατάστασης της καμπίνας μετά απο σχεδόν ενα δίμηνο είναι ενεργοποιημένη και μπορείς να κάνεις αίτηση.
Να δούμε αν όντως ισχύει και το 10ημερο για τους εναλλακτικούς όσον αφορά την διαθεσιμότητα τους.

----------


## Mirmidon

Εμένα μου βγάζει αυτό. Τα πεδία τα συμπλήρωνα όπως πάντα. Δοκίμασα και μερικές άλλες άσχετες διευθύνσεις (σπίτια φίλων, πάντα στο Περιστέρι) και με εκείνες τα αποτελέσματα βγαίνουν κανονικά. Γνωρίζει κανείς γιατί;

----------


## 10101

> Εμένα μου βγάζει αυτό. Τα πεδία τα συμπλήρωνα όπως πάντα. Δοκίμασα και μερικές άλλες άσχετες διευθύνσεις (σπίτια φίλων, πάντα στο Περιστέρι) και με εκείνες τα αποτελέσματα βγαίνουν κανονικά. Γνωρίζει κανείς γιατί; 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 168585


μπορεί να μην έχουν μέσα στη βάση τους τη διεύθυνση σου.
αυτό το λάθος μου το έβγαζε εμένα όταν έβαζα αριθμούς που δεν υπήρχαν........
γτ έψαχνα να βρω τη διαθεσιμότητα σε άλλες περιοχές κ έβαζα λάθος τον αριθμό........
αλλά μετά χρησιμοποίησα το street view και όλα κομπλέ (βρήκα από εκεί τους αριθμούς  :Wink: )

----------


## satpit

> Ανάσταση στο Περιστέρι, βλέπω. Από Μαρτιο 2016 ξεκινησε τελικά η εμπορική διαθεσιμοτητα του VDSL από καμπίνα. Πρέπει να βρουμε ποιος το είχε προβλέψει σωστά.


Νατος ο υπαιτιος... :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle: 




> http://www.tovima.gr/relatedarticles...le/?aid=753192 
> Φεβρουαριο τα εργα για τις υπολοιπες καμπινες στο Περιστερι.
> Μαρτιο και Μαιο διαθεσιμοτητα vdsl (περιπου).

----------


## Mirmidon

> μπορεί να μην έχουν μέσα στη βάση τους τη διεύθυνση σου.
> αυτό το λάθος μου το έβγαζε εμένα όταν έβαζα αριθμούς που δεν υπήρχαν........
> γτ έψαχνα να βρω τη διαθεσιμότητα σε άλλες περιοχές κ έβαζα λάθος τον αριθμό........
> αλλά μετά χρησιμοποίησα το street view και όλα κομπλέ (βρήκα από εκεί τους αριθμούς )


Καταλαβαίνω ότι προσπαθείς να βοηθήσεις, αλλά η διεύθυνσή μου μια χαρά είναι (μένω κιόλας)  :Laughing: Συν τοις άλλοις, μέχρι πριν μια εβδομάδα περίπου που παρακολουθούσα την διαθεσιμότητα, έβγαζε αποτελέσματα μια χαρά. Τώρα είτε ενημερώνουν την db τους για διαθεσιμότητα, είτε έχει υπερφορτωθεί από requests και βγάζει αυτό το αόριστο αποτέλεσμα.... 

Ευχαριστώ πάντος.

- - - Updated - - -




> Νατος ο υπαιτιος...


Ρε φίλε αυτή η είδηση είναι περσινή και την ξέρουμε εδώ και μήνες..   :RTFM:

----------


## satpit

> Ρε φίλε αυτή η είδηση είναι περσινή και την ξέρουμε εδώ και μήνες..


Απαντησα σε συγκεκριμενο ερωτημα...το οτι ειναι περσινη δεν εχει να κανει με το ποιος προβλεψε αυτο που ρωτησε καποιο αλλο μελος του forum. :RTFM:

----------


## snolly

εμενα χρυσουπολη ακομα βγαζει μη διαθεσιμο παντως  :Sad: 

edit:

πήρα στο 13888. ακομη δεν εχουν παρει το οκ για το VDSL, το εχουν ομως παρει για την ευρυζωνικη τηλεφωνια. από μέρα σε μέρα μου είπαν.

----------


## grovolis

> εμενα χρυσουπολη ακομα βγαζει μη διαθεσιμο παντως 
> 
> edit:
> 
> πήρα στο 13888. ακομη δεν εχουν παρει το οκ για το VDSL, το εχουν ομως παρει για την ευρυζωνικη τηλεφωνια. από μέρα σε μέρα μου είπαν.


Αλίμονο να μην είχαν πάρει για ευρυζωνική τηλεφωνία  :ROFL:  άντε με το καλό και στα δικά μας!

----------


## jkoukos

Τέτοια χαζά, μία να σου δείχνει διαθεσιμότητα με το τηλέφωνο αλλά όχι με την διεύθυνση (ή το ανάποδο), ή να μην σου δείχνει ούτε σε ADSL, έχουν παρατηρηθεί σχεδόν σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις που μια περιοχή ετοιμάζεται για υπηρεσία από καμπίνα. Το πληροφοριακό σύστημα παθαίνει ένα κοκομπλόκο και δείχνει άλλα ντ' άλλων, ενώ και οι υπάλληλοι δεν έχουν ιδέα.

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> Νατος ο υπαιτιος...


We have a winner here  :Very Happy: .

- - - Updated - - -




> Ανάσταση σε ενα μικρό ποσοστό θα έλεγα καλύτερα.


Από κάπου θα ξεκινουσε η διαθεσιμοτητα. Κανείς δεν περίμενε ταυτόχρονη 100% κάλυψη με το γυρισμα ενός διακοπτη. Η αρχή έγινε και είναι πλέον θέμα χρόνου να επεκταθεί η κάλυψη στην ευρύτερη περιοχή. Καλά κατεβασματα λοιπόν  :Smile:  .

----------


## balandis

επιτελους να ξεπηξουμε  :ROFL:

----------


## Mirmidon

> επιτελους να ξεπηξουμε


Ναι έχουνε να κατέβουν ολόκληρα Bluray....... :Laughing: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Τέτοια χαζά, μία να σου δείχνει διαθεσιμότητα με το τηλέφωνο αλλά όχι με την διεύθυνση (ή το ανάποδο), ή να μην σου δείχνει ούτε σε ADSL, έχουν παρατηρηθεί σχεδόν σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις που μια περιοχή ετοιμάζεται για υπηρεσία από καμπίνα. Το πληροφοριακό σύστημα παθαίνει ένα κοκομπλόκο και δείχνει άλλα ντ' άλλων, ενώ και οι υπάλληλοι δεν έχουν ιδέα.


Προφανώς. Οι άνθρωποι απλά κάνουν τη δουλειά τους. 

- - - Updated - - -




> We have a winner here .
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Από κάπου θα ξεκινουσε η διαθεσιμοτητα. Κανείς δεν περίμενε ταυτόχρονη 100% κάλυψη με το γυρισμα ενός διακοπτη. Η αρχή έγινε και είναι πλέον θέμα χρόνου να επεκταθεί η κάλυψη στην ευρύτερη περιοχή. Καλά κατεβασματα λοιπόν  .


Εγώ το είχα πει πριν κάτι μέρες ότι θα δίνονται καμπίνες καμπίνες ανάλογα με την ενεργοποίηση. Ορίστε, εκ των πραγμάτων έτσι είναι, το βλέπετε και μονοί σας.  :Wink:

----------


## jkoukos

Στην πραγματικότητα, αυτό που έχει ειπωθεί και ισχύει τον τελευταίο χρόνο είναι να δίνεται σε υπηρεσία ομάδα καμπίνων μιας περιοχής.
Όχι μεμονωμένα μία-μία μόλις ολοκληρώνονται οι εργασίες αλλά ούτε και όλες μαζί, όπως γινόταν τον πρώτο καιρό.

----------


## Mirmidon

> Στην πραγματικότητα, αυτό που έχει ειπωθεί και ισχύει τον τελευταίο χρόνο είναι να δίνεται σε υπηρεσία ομάδα καμπίνων μιας περιοχής.
> Όχι μεμονωμένα μία-μία μόλις ολοκληρώνονται οι εργασίες αλλά ούτε και όλες μαζί, όπως γινόταν τον πρώτο καιρό.


Έγραψα " καμπίνες καμπίνες " αλλά όχι τυχαία φίλε μου.  :Wink:

----------


## jkoukos

Συγνώμη για την παρανόηση, αλλά όπως το έγραψες είναι διφορούμενο.

----------


## Mirmidon

> Συγνώμη για την παρανόηση, αλλά όπως το έγραψες είναι διφορούμενο.


Ω παρακαλώ. Συγχωρεμένος. Στο κάτω κάτω σωστά έχω επίσης γράψει σε αυτό το forum ότι άλλοι διαβάζουν ότι καταλαβαίνουν και άλλοι καταλαβαίνουν ότι διαβάζουν.  :Wink:

----------


## snolly

με 10 αριθμους διαφορα στην οδο (πχ 35 και 45) παιρνω διαφορετικο αποτελεσμα στη διαθεσιμοτητα ΟΤΕ. lol.

----------


## georgepar

Πιθανότατα θα είσαι σε άλλο
ΚΑΦΑΟ

----------


## Mirmidon

> Πιθανότατα θα είσαι σε άλλο
> ΚΑΦΑΟ


Ναι του έρχεται σιγά σιγά το VDSL μη πάθει και τίποτα με τα απότομα.  :ROFL:

----------


## snolly

ειλικρινα οταν ενεργοποιηθει θα φωναξω φιλους στο σπιτι και θα κανω κανονικο παρτι

----------


## balandis

ακριβως να ερθω και  :ROFL: εγω????

----------


## satpit

> ειλικρινα οταν ενεργοποιηθει θα φωναξω φιλους στο σπιτι και θα κανω κανονικο παρτι


Φαντασου να ειχες τη δυνατοτητα να συνδεθεις και με οπτικη ινα στο δικτυο της ιναλαν, με 100/100 Mbps Download/Upload, τι θα γινοταν στο σπιτι??? :Whistle:  :Whistle:

----------


## Mirmidon

> Φαντασου να ειχες τη δυνατοτητα να συνδεθεις και με οπτικη ινα στο δικτυο της ιναλαν, με 100/100 Mbps Download/Upload, τι θα γινοταν στο σπιτι???


Εδώ μιλάμε για VDSL στο Περιστέρι φίλε. Μην ξεφεύγεις του θέματος.

----------


## snolly

ασε που ακομα καλυπτουν 2 οικοδομικα τετραγωνα ολα κι ολα αυτοι. τι νοημα εχει η διαφημιση;

----------


## romankonis

Έχουμε νέα;

----------


## balandis

εμενα ηρθε ο οτε το πρωι εχουν σκαψει σεδυο σημεια .δεν ξερω τι θα περασουν οπτικη ινα??ξερει κανεις τι να ειναι??σαν να βλεπεις δυο λακουβες... :Thinking:

----------


## romankonis

Φρεάτια.

----------


## atux_null

ήδη έχουν ξεκινήσει και σε κανά 2 σημεία που είδα κάτω από το Λακιώτη προς Σύρου.

----------


## balandis

φρεατια για να περασουν καλωδια??λετε για αυτο γυρισα και ειδα τη γραμμη χαλια απο τη δουλεια??

----------


## Νέφερ

Είμαστε σε περίεργη φάση αυτή τη στιγμή.
Κάποιες τελευταίες καμπίνες στη Χρυσούπολη περνούν ρεύμα τώρα.
Εν μέρη ώρες ώρες βλέπω φορτηγάκια ΟΤΕ να κάνουν βόλτες σε έτοιμες καμπίνες (με ρεύμα).
Αν θα έπρεπε να υποθέσω θα έλεγα ότι κάνουν τους πρώτους ελέγχους (ΕΕΤΤ?).
Πιθανότατα με το Πάσχα να έχουμε τις πρώτες συνδέσεις.
Πάντως μπούρδες μου είπαν στον ΟΤΕ για Μάρτιο τελικά.  :Sorry:

----------


## georgepar

Εγώ πάντως έκανα αίτηση, την Τρίτη με ενημέρωσαν πως θα παραλάβω εξοπλισμό και θα περιμένω τηλέφωνο από τον τεχνικό για την σύνδεση..Παίρνω από την 494 όπου φαίνεται πως έχει παραδοθεί για υπηρεσίες!

----------


## romankonis

> Εγώ πάντως έκανα αίτηση, την Τρίτη με ενημέρωσαν πως θα παραλάβω εξοπλισμό και θα περιμένω τηλέφωνο από τον τεχνικό για την σύνδεση..Παίρνω από την 494 όπου φαίνεται πως έχει παραδοθεί για υπηρεσίες!


Τυχερούλης)) Να'σε καλά))

----------


## balandis

που εισαι ακριβως georgepar ????

----------


## georgepar

> που εισαι ακριβως georgepar ????


Όταν λές ακριβώς, ελπίζω μην εννοείς οδό αριθμό και κουδούνι! :Razz:   .Κοντά στο μπάσκετ της Χρυσούπολης

----------


## Hetfield

Γιατι δεν υπαρχει καθολου κινιτικοτητα κοντα στον σταθμο ανθουπολης;

----------


## grovolis

> Γιατι δεν υπαρχει καθολου κινιτικοτητα κοντα στον σταθμο ανθουπολης;


Φοβάται ο Δήμαρχος μην του χαλάσουν το οδόστρωμα!  :ROFL:  Είπε στον ΟΤΕ και 2 χιλιοστά να σκάψεις πρέπει να περάσεις όλο το δρόμο με νέα άσφαλτο  :ROFL:

----------


## Νέφερ

> Όταν λές ακριβώς, ελπίζω μην εννοείς οδό αριθμό και κουδούνι!  .Κοντά στο μπάσκετ της Χρυσούπολης


Σε πια καμπίνα υπάγεσαι?

----------


## man with no name

Στην 494,το αναφέρει στη σελίδα 75,πόστ 1124.

----------


## Mirmidon

> Όταν λές ακριβώς, ελπίζω μην εννοείς οδό αριθμό και κουδούνι!  .Κοντά στο μπάσκετ της Χρυσούπολης


Μάλλον θα θέλει να σου στείλει ......λουλουδάκια..... Τώρα με την VDSL είσε περιζήτητο στεφάνι.... :ROFL:

----------


## balandis

αχαχχαχαχαχα θα αναψουμε και λαμπαδα το πασχα :ROFL:

----------


## danaos130aup

> Όταν λές ακριβώς, ελπίζω μην εννοείς οδό αριθμό και κουδούνι!  .Κοντά στο μπάσκετ της Χρυσούπολης


H 494 καμπινα σε ποιες οδους ειναι???? Εχω την εντυπωση οτι κατι λαθος κανεις.   

οκ την βρηκα    πολυ κοντα ειμαστε

----------


## georgepar

> αχαχχαχαχαχα θα αναψουμε και λαμπαδα το πασχα


Με πήρε το πρωί ο τεχνικός είμαι ήδη συνδεδεμένος σε 50 VDSL. To θεικό είναι πως θα παραλάβω τον εξοπλισμό αύριο οπότε πιθανόν σήμερα δεν θα έχω ούτε τηλέφωνο ούτε ιντερνετ μιάς και ο παλιός router μου δεν παίζει VOBB... Οπότε λαμπάδα 1 μήνα πρίν το Πάσχα σίγουρα ανάψαμε!

----------


## man with no name

Α ρε τυχερακιά!!!
Να δώ πότε θα δούμε και εμείς το φως το αληθινό.

----------


## georgepar

> Α ρε τυχερακιά!!!
> Να δώ πότε θα δούμε και εμείς το φως το αληθινό.


Αφού έγινε η αρχή και σε τόσο λίγο χρονικό διάστημα από τα έργα ξεκίνα την αντίστροφη μέτρηση!

----------


## man with no name

Πόσο καιρός πέρασε από τα έργα μέχρι την διαθεσιμότητα;

----------


## Mirmidon

> Α ρε τυχερακιά!!!
> Να δώ πότε θα δούμε και εμείς το φως το αληθινό.


Όταν θα έρθει το Άγιον Φως από τα Ιεροσόλυμα. :Wink:

----------


## man with no name

> Όταν θα έρθει το Άγιον Φως από τα Ιεροσόλυμα.


Μπα δε το βλέπω τόσο σύντομα  :Sad:

----------


## georgepar

> Πόσο καιρός πέρασε από τα έργα μέχρι την διαθεσιμότητα;


Τα πρώτα έργα στη Χρυσούπολη ξεκίνησαν γύρω στα μέσα Δεκέμβρη. Βάλε και πόσες αργίες υπήρξαν έως τώρα, μέσα Μαρτίου παραδόθηκαν κάποιες καμπίνες οπότε σε 3 μήνες χοντρικά.

----------


## Mirmidon

> Μπα δε το βλέπω τόσο σύντομα


Μα εγώ επίτηδες δεν έγραψα ποιο έτος. :ROFL:

----------


## man with no name

Α... εντάξει δεν το κατάλαβα  :Razz:

----------


## balandis

μπαλωσανε και τισ λακουβες στη γειτονια μου,εμεινε η ουρα παιδες ...ζητω :Wink:

----------


## man with no name

> μπαλωσανε και τισ λακουβες στη γειτονια μου,εμεινε η ουρα παιδες ...ζητω


Ε πες και περιοχή  :Thinking:

----------


## wizzad

Καμπίνα 456, οι εργασίες ξεκίνησαν αρχές Φεβρουαρίου, 15/02 είχαν τελειώσει. Στις 13/02 είχαμε και μια διακοπή για 10-12 ώρες. Όταν ρώτησα τα μαστόρια αν οι εργασίες είναι για VDSL μου είπαν όχι...

Το Σάββατο είδα στο cosmote.gr ότι μου είχε ξεκλειδώσει η διαθεσιμότητα για VDSL, έκανα αίτηση, με πήραν και τηλέφωνο για επιβεβαίωση, και προχωράμε...

Περιττό να σας πω ότι ετοιμάζω VDSL πάρτυ με αρνιά και γουρουνοπούλες για την ημέρα της σύνδεσης/ενεργοποίησης

----------


## man with no name

Για κάποιους τυχερούς το Πάσχα ήρθε νωρίτερα  :ROFL:

----------


## Jazzer

Μεγειές συμπολίτες !  Άντε και στις δικιές μας vdsl γραμμές  !  :Smile:

----------


## balandis

περιστερι πηνειου,δυο στασεις προν το τερμα του λεωφορειου αγειος βασιλειος.ενδιαμεσα νεα ζωη-χρυσουπολη.κατατοπιστικος??? :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## man with no name

Μάλιστα...άντε να έρχονται σιγά σιγά και στη Νέα Ζωή.

----------


## anthip09

> Καμπίνα 456, οι εργασίες ξεκίνησαν αρχές Φεβρουαρίου, 15/02 είχαν τελειώσει. Στις 13/02 είχαμε και μια διακοπή για 10-12 ώρες. Όταν ρώτησα τα μαστόρια αν οι εργασίες είναι για VDSL μου είπαν όχι...
> 
> Το Σάββατο είδα στο cosmote.gr ότι μου είχε ξεκλειδώσει η διαθεσιμότητα για VDSL, έκανα αίτηση, με πήραν και τηλέφωνο για επιβεβαίωση, και προχωράμε...
> 
> Περιττό να σας πω ότι ετοιμάζω VDSL πάρτυ με αρνιά και γουρουνοπούλες για την ημέρα της σύνδεσης/ενεργοποίησης


Εγώ ειμαι στην 454, 150μ παρακάτω, η οποία ακομα δεν εχει αλλαχτεί με καινούργια  :Evil:  και ούτε φαίνεται φως στον ορίζοντα... :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:

----------


## georgepar

Μετά την σύνδεση σε VDSL αλλά ακόμα με το παλιό ADSL router ιδού τα αποτελέσματα. Έως χθές κλείδωνα max στα 3,4mbps με  Line Attenuation στα 50db!
Άυριο τα καλύτερα!

----------


## mike_871

> Καμπίνα 456, οι εργασίες ξεκίνησαν αρχές Φεβρουαρίου, 15/02 είχαν τελειώσει. Στις 13/02 είχαμε και μια διακοπή για 10-12 ώρες. Όταν ρώτησα τα μαστόρια αν οι εργασίες είναι για VDSL μου είπαν όχι...


Προφανως σου ειπαν οχι γιατι απλα συνεδεαν-μετεφεραν τα τηλεφωνικα καλωδια στην απο την παλια ρεγκλετα στην καινουρια

- - - Updated - - -




> Μετά την σύνδεση σε VDSL αλλά ακόμα με το παλιό ADSL router ιδού τα αποτελέσματα. Έως χθές κλείδωνα max στα 3,4mbps με  Line Attenuation στα 50db!
> Άυριο τα καλύτερα!


μια χαρα  :One thumb up:  πρεπει να'νε η πρωτη συνδεση adsl και μετα vdsl απο καμπινα (στο Περιστερι)

----------


## georgepar

> Προφανως σου ειπαν οχι γιατι απλα συνεδεαν-μετεφεραν τα τηλεφωνικα καλωδια στην απο την παλια ρεγκλετα στην καινουρια
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> μια χαρα  πρεπει να'νε η πρωτη συνδεση adsl και μετα vdsl απο καμπινα (στο Περιστερι)


Μου είπε ο τεχνικός το πρωί πως σύνδεσε και μία 30αρα μαζί με τη δικιά μου!

----------


## Stilskin

Αυτά είναι!!! Απόλαυσε για λίγες ώρες μέχρι να σου φέρουν το vdsl router την αναβάθμιση αυτή γιατί με τα 50 Mbps πραγματικά θα πετάς.  :Smile: 

Αντε να παίρνουν και σειρά διαθεσιμότητας και ενεργοποίησης Vdsl οι εναλλακτικoί πάροχοι γιατί ενώ απο Cosmote βγάζει διαθεσιμότητα για Vdsl δυστυχώς δεν ισχύει ακόμα κάτι τέτοιο για τους εναλλακτικούς.

----------


## Mirmidon

Ξαφνικά πήρε φωτιά αυτό το νήμα εδώ. :Thinking:

----------


## psolord

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 168824
> 
> Μετά την σύνδεση σε VDSL αλλά ακόμα με το παλιό ADSL router ιδού τα αποτελέσματα. Έως χθές κλείδωνα max στα 3,4mbps με  Line Attenuation στα 50db!
> Άυριο τα καλύτερα!


Πολύ καλή η σύγκρισή σου!

Ευχαριστούμε!  :One thumb up:

----------


## romankonis

> Αυτά είναι!!! Απόλαυσε για λίγες ώρες μέχρι να σου φέρουν το vdsl router την αναβάθμιση αυτή γιατί με τα 50 Mbps πραγματικά θα πετάς. 
> 
> Αντε *να παίρνουν και σειρά διαθεσιμότητας και ενεργοποίησης Vdsl οι εναλλακτικoί πάροχοι* γιατί ενώ απο Cosmote βγάζει διαθεσιμότητα για Vdsl δυστυχώς δεν ισχύει ακόμα κάτι τέτοιο για τους εναλλακτικούς.


Έως 14 εργάσιμες μέρες χρειάζεται να δώσουν την διαθεσιμότητα και άλλοι.

----------


## Hetfield

Παντως το Περιστερι θα καλυπτεται με vdsl κατα το 1/5. Θα κατεβουν τα εργα προς τα κατω;

----------


## toxicgarbage

> Παντως το Περιστερι θα καλυπτεται με vdsl κατα το 1/5. Θα κατεβουν τα εργα προς τα κατω;


απο οτι εχω καταλαβει τα εργα στο περιστερι για τις περαιτερω αλλαγες καμπινων εχουν σταματησει,και γινονται τα αναλογα εργα στην πετρουπολη.απο το fttx εχω δει οτι μπαινουν νεες καμπινες εκει.
εγω παντως αναμενω αδεια προσωπικης εργασιας με τον κασμα μου ανα χειρας!!! :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## romankonis

> Παντως το Περιστερι θα καλυπτεται με vdsl κατα το 1/5. Θα κατεβουν τα εργα προς τα κατω;


Ναι, και πολύ σύντομα. Κάντε υπομονή.

----------


## freak27

Στην Πετρουπολη ενεργοποιηθηκε VDSL 3 εβδομαδες μετα την καμπινα στο ΚΑΦΑΟ της Φοινικων

----------


## mike_871

> Στην Πετρουπολη ενεργοποιηθηκε VDSL 3 εβδομαδες μετα την καμπινα στο ΚΑΦΑΟ της Φοινικων


επειδη παιρνει απο την καμπινα που εχει μπει απο τον Δεκεμβρη

----------


## freak27

> επειδη παιρνει απο την καμπινα που εχει μπει απο τον Δεκεμβρη


Thank you, ραδιο-αρβυλα τοτε οποιος μου ειπε οτι τους ειδε πριν 3 εβδομαδες περιπου να σκαβουν και να κανουν εργασιες για να βαλουν καμπινα. Ποτε ξεκινησαν τοσο νωρις τα εργα στην Πετρουπολη και εμεις το πηραμε χαμπαρι την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα?

----------


## georgepar

Εύχομαι και στα δικά σας συντοπίτες!!

----------


## romankonis

Συγχαρητήρια!  :One thumb up:

----------


## Mirmidon

> Εύχομαι και στα δικά σας συντοπίτες!!


Την καμπίνα την έχεις πάνω από τα 50 μέτρα από την είσοδο του σπιτιού σου;

----------


## georgepar

> Την καμπίνα την έχεις πάνω από τα 50 μέτρα από την είσοδο του σπιτιού σου;


Γύρω στα 150-200 μέτρα είναι.

----------


## Jazzer

Το attainable rate είναι ακόμα μεγαλύτερη απόλαυση να το βλέπεις, 103 mbps !
Μεγειές και πάλι !  :Smile:

----------


## Mirmidon

> Γύρω στα 150-200 μέτρα είναι.


Ευχαριστώ.Αναρωτιέμαι έγω που την έχω στα 15-20 μέτρα (απέναντι πεζοδρόμιο) τι θα πιάνω......ο αετός   :Thinking:  Μάλλον περίπου τα ίδια.  :Laughing:

----------


## mike_871

> Ευχαριστώ.Αναρωτιέμαι έγω που την έχω στα 15-20 μέτρα (απέναντι πεζοδρόμιο) τι θα πιάνω......ο αετός


135Μbps, τουλαχιστον στην αρχη, οταν αρχιζουν να βαζουν και οι αλλοι vdsl θα πεσει λιγο

----------


## Mirmidon

> 135Μbps, τουλαχιστον στην αρχη, οταν αρχιζουν να βαζουν και οι αλλοι vdsl θα πεσει λιγο


Με αυτά που γράφεις θα χάσεις το γαλόνι του Expert φίλε.  :Whistle:

----------


## mike_871

> Με αυτά που γράφεις θα χάσεις το γαλόνι του Expert φίλε.


Τι δεν καταλαβες φιλε μου? να το εξηγησω (μηπως οτι το 135Mbps αντιστοιχη στο μεγιστο τις γραμμης?)

----------


## romankonis

> Ευχαριστώ.Αναρωτιέμαι έγω που την έχω στα 15-20 μέτρα (απέναντι πεζοδρόμιο) τι θα πιάνω......ο αετός   Μάλλον περίπου τα ίδια.


Αυτό δεν πρέπει να σε ενοχλεί καθόλου.
Τώρα που θα έχεις διαθεσιμότητα για 50/5 βάλε, και μελλοντικά άνετα θα μπορέσεις να πας στο πακέτο 100/50.

----------


## man with no name

> Εύχομαι και στα δικά σας συντοπίτες!!Συνημμένο Αρχείο 168876


Εύγε!!!
Κάνε και μια ενημέρωση στο προφίλ σου,να φύγει το 4096/1024  :Razz:

----------


## Νέφερ

> Με αυτά που γράφεις θα χάσεις το γαλόνι του Expert φίλε.


Δεν έγραψε κάτι λάθος.
Αρχικά δείχνει υψηλό νούμερο γιατί είναι μόνος και μετά όσο θα συνδέονται σε VDSL καμπίνα περισσότεροι τότε θα πέφτει.

----------


## Dimos35

> Εύχομαι και στα δικά σας συντοπίτες!!


Ωραίος!!! Καλορίζικη η σύνδεση.
Άνοιξες τον δρόμο και για μας τους υπόλοιπους.
Δυστυχώς η δική μου καμπίνα δεν έχει ακόμα ούτε καν ρεύμα (495 τέρμα Αλκίμου). Που θα πάει όμως, κοντός ψαλμός  ....

----------


## metalover

Με γεια φίλε η γραμμή, άντε να δούμε κ εμείς στο κέντρο του περιστερίου πότε θα δούμε άσπρη μέρα που δεν έχουν σκάψει καν ακόμα...  :Smile:

----------


## danaos130aup

Αυτα ειναι!!!!!!   Για να δουμε θα ειμαι ο επομενος?????     :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## atux_null

τώρα όμως που ο ΟΤΕ θα τα γυρίσει όλα σε voip θα πέσει πολύ το crosstalk από τις παρεμβολές ISDN/PSTN, οπότε θα φτιάξουν αρκετά τα πράγματα στους συγχρονισμούς.

----------


## georgepar

> Αυτα ειναι!!!!!!   Για να δουμε θα ειμαι ο επομενος?????


Αδερφέ αντίστροφή μέτρηση και λίγο υπομονή , μετά θα απολαύσεις!!

----------


## Νέφερ

> Αδερφέ αντίστροφή μέτρηση και λίγο υπομονή , μετά θα απολαύσεις!!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 168889


#ΌτανοΟΤΕβοηθάειτηπειρατεία  :Razz:

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Με γεια και καλοδουλευτη η γραμμη  :One thumb up: , αλλά κρυψε ρε συ τα ονόματα από το screenshot  :Razz: .

----------


## mike_871

FTTH 1Gbps στο Περιστερι Kappa

----------


## Mirmidon

> Αδερφέ αντίστροφή μέτρηση και λίγο υπομονή , μετά θα απολαύσεις!!


Δίσκοι.....υπάρχουν...... :Laughing:

----------


## georgepar

> FTTH 1Gbps στο Περιστερι Kappa Συνημμένο Αρχείο 168900


χαχαχαχα!

----------


## Kootoomootoo

4 λεπτά για 1 gb? 
Keepo

----------


## satpit

> FTTH 1Gbps στο Περιστερι Kappa Συνημμένο Αρχείο 168900


Τα σπασατε ολα!
Δε μπορω,παρα να σας ευχηθω...Καλό ριζική η FTT  :Whistle: !!
Είσαι αλανι μεγάλο λεμεεεεεεε mike!!! :Respekt:

----------


## Νέφερ

> Τα σπασατε ολα!
> Δε μπορω,παρα να σας ευχηθω...Καλό ριζική η FTT !!
> Είσαι αλανι μεγάλο λεμεεεεεεε mike!!!


Είναι photoshop, δεν είναι πραγματικό.

----------


## Atallos

> Ωραίος!!! Καλορίζικη η σύνδεση.
> Άνοιξες τον δρόμο και για μας τους υπόλοιπους.
> Δυστυχώς η δική μου καμπίνα δεν έχει ακόμα ούτε καν ρεύμα (495 τέρμα Αλκίμου). Που θα πάει όμως, κοντός ψαλμός  ....


Πως ξερεις αν εχει ρευμα η οχι?

Στην 496 (Αγ Βασιλειου κ Εσπεριδων ) εχουν ερθει να σκαψουν 4-5 φορες παντως

----------


## satpit

> Είναι photoshop, δεν είναι πραγματικό.


Αφού το πα....ότι είναι αλανι!!!! :Whistle:  :Whistle:

----------


## Νέφερ

> Πως ξερεις αν εχει ρευμα η οχι?


Από τα ανοίγματα που έχει η καμπίνα για να αναπνέει θα πρέπει να ακούγονται τα ανεμιστηράκια.
Συνήθως αυτό γίνεται κατευθείαν από όταν κλείσουν τις τρύπες.

PS. Τα ανεμιστηράκια της καμπίνας μου είναι πιο αθόρυβα από του υπολογιστή μου.  :Crying:

----------


## danaos130aup

> Πως ξερεις αν εχει ρευμα η οχι?
> 
> Στην 496 (Αγ Βασιλειου κ Εσπεριδων ) εχουν ερθει να σκαψουν 4-5 φορες παντως


απο οτι ειδες την τελευταια φορα που ηρθαν εκλεισαν τα παντα αρα ρευμα εβαλαν, μενει μονο να την ενεργοποιησουν
Αυριο κιολας παω να δω αν δουλευει κατι????   *Η 496 εχει ρευμα τα ανεμιστηρια σκουζουν     ετοιμασου* 

- - - Updated - - -

απο οτι τσεκαρω και η 492 Σπερχειου γυρω-γυρω ειναι οκ-δινει διαθεσιμοτητα

----------


## Dimos35

> Πως ξερεις αν εχει ρευμα η οχι?
> 
> Στην 496 (Αγ Βασιλειου κ Εσπεριδων ) εχουν ερθει να σκαψουν 4-5 φορες παντως


Το ξέρω γιατί είναι από τις λίγες καμπίνες που δεν έχουν σκάψει για ρεύμα από τότε που την τοποθέτησαν. 
Επίσης καθέ λίγο και λιγάκι γυρίζω σαν το πρεζάκι  :ROFL:  στις καμπίνες να δω αν δουλεύουν τα ανεμιστηράκια μέσα.
Ε στην δική μου δεν δουλεύει τίποτα. 
Στις υπόλοιπες γύρω γύρω, όπως και αυτή που αναφέρεις όλα είναι έτοιμα, συμφωνούμε.

----------


## atux_null

Καλημέρα παίδες. κάπου υπήρχε ένα link όπου βάζαμε τα vdsl KVs. το έχει κάποιος για να το ενημερώσουμε αντίστοιχα?

----------


## balandis

παλι σκαβουνε σε μενα μιλαμε δεν υπαρχει αυτο το πραμα :ROFL:

----------


## satpit

> Καλημέρα παίδες. κάπου υπήρχε ένα link όπου βάζαμε τα vdsl KVs. το έχει κάποιος για να το ενημερώσουμε αντίστοιχα?


Μπορείς να τις προσθέσεις εδώ οπως και  εδω.

----------


## atux_null

> Μπορείς να τις προσθέσεις εδώ οπως και  εδω.


Σ' ευχαριστώ SATPIT.
Αγαπητοί συμπολίτες Περιστεριώτες (όχι δεν πάω για δήμαρχος), με όλο το θάρρος, υπάρχει περίπτωση να εντάξουμε στα παραπάνω links τις καμπίνες που γνωρίζει ο καθένας μας.
έτσι θα ξέρουμε τι γίνεται στην περιοχή μας.

----------


## Atallos

> Το ξέρω γιατί είναι από τις λίγες καμπίνες που δεν έχουν σκάψει για ρεύμα από τότε που την τοποθέτησαν. 
> Επίσης καθέ λίγο και λιγάκι γυρίζω σαν το πρεζάκι  στις καμπίνες να δω αν δουλεύουν τα ανεμιστηράκια μέσα.
> Ε στην δική μου δεν δουλεύει τίποτα. 
> Στις υπόλοιπες γύρω γύρω, όπως και αυτή που αναφέρεις όλα είναι έτοιμα, συμφωνούμε.


Aρα απλα περιμενουμε ποτε θα την ενεργοποιησουν για να αρχιζουν να δινουν διαθεσιμοτητα
Δοκιμασα χτες σε Wind/Cosmote αλλα εφαγα ακυρο

----------


## 10101

επειδη εμενα το κουτί του οτε είναι ψηλά(στο σπίτι μου) και δεν έχω πρόσβαση ώστε να προσδιορίσω σε ποια καμπίνα ανήκω, μήπως υπάρχει κάποιος άλλος τρόπος να μάθω τον 3ψήφιο αριθμό?

----------


## wizzad

> Καμπίνα 456, οι εργασίες ξεκίνησαν αρχές Φεβρουαρίου, 15/02 είχαν τελειώσει. Στις 13/02 είχαμε και μια διακοπή για 10-12 ώρες. Όταν ρώτησα τα μαστόρια αν οι εργασίες είναι για VDSL μου είπαν όχι...
> 
> Το Σάββατο είδα στο cosmote.gr ότι μου είχε ξεκλειδώσει η διαθεσιμότητα για VDSL, έκανα αίτηση, με πήραν και τηλέφωνο για επιβεβαίωση, και προχωράμε...
> 
> Περιττό να σας πω ότι ετοιμάζω VDSL πάρτυ με αρνιά και γουρουνοπούλες για την ημέρα της σύνδεσης/ενεργοποίησης



Λοιπόν, Σάββατο η αίτηση, χθές πρωί έγινε η σύνδεση (!!!!!!) σήμερα φέρνουν τον ρούτερ!!!

Απο χθες το πρωί το Draytek μου δεν συγχρονίζει, περιμένω το ρουτεράκι για να βάλω μπρος το μTorrent.... η λίστα είναι καμια 400αρία TB :-D

Σταματάω γιατί απο τα δάκρυα γλιστράνε τα δάχτυλα μου στο keyboard !!!

----------


## jimmyl

δεν γραφει το νουμερο της καμπινας στο εξωτερικο μερος του κουτιου;

----------


## Dimos35

> Λοιπόν, Σάββατο η αίτηση, χθές πρωί έγινε η σύνδεση (!!!!!!) σήμερα φέρνουν τον ρούτερ!!!
> 
> Απο χθες το πρωί το Draytek μου δεν συγχρονίζει, περιμένω το ρουτεράκι για να βάλω μπρος το μTorrent.... η λίστα είναι καμια 400αρία TB :-D
> 
> Σταματάω γιατί απο τα δάκρυα γλιστράνε τα δάχτυλα μου στο keyboard !!!


Άντε με το καλό.
Για να σχολιάσω λίγο την τελευταία σου πρόταση, καθώς σε κάποιους θα φανεί υπερβολική, θα εξηγήσω γιατί έχεις δίκιο πώς έχουν τα πράγματα στη δική μου περίπτωση με 3 -3,5 Mbps.

Είμαστε 4 στο σπίτι (ζωή να έχουμε). Οι συσκευές που συνδέονται στο wi-fi μου είναι: 2 desktop, 1 laptop, 4 smartphones, 2 tablets, ένα android tv box (που δεν μπορώ να το ευχαριστηθώ όπως θέλω, HD ούτε στον ύπνο μου), 1 PS3, 1 Wii.

Μπορείτε να φανταστείτε τι γίνεται φαντάζομαι ε; 
Έρχεται αναβάθμιση για παράδειγμα σε 1 παιχνίδι του PS και μπορεί να είναι 5GB.
Θέλω να στριμάρω έναν αγώνα να γουστάρω και αν κάποιος βλέπει youtube  ...αρχίζουν τα όργανα.

Ήρθε μετά από χρόνια η κόρη του γείτονα που χώρισε, ξανά στο πατρικό της με το παιδάκι της. Μου ζήτησε τον κωδικό για να μπορεί να βλέπει το παιδί της καμιά ταινία παιδική .... μπορείς να μην τον δώσεις;

Και όλα αυτά ισχύουν όταν δεν έχω disconnects, λόγω βροχής, ανάποδου Ερμή κλπ κλπ.

Ναι και σε μένα θα τρέξουν δάκρυα μόλις συνδεθώ. :Smile:

----------


## 10101

> δεν γραφει το νουμερο της καμπινας στο εξωτερικο μερος του κουτιου;


κομπλέ το είδα με το street view :P

----------


## trickius

> Το ξέρω γιατί είναι από τις λίγες καμπίνες που δεν έχουν σκάψει για ρεύμα από τότε που την τοποθέτησαν. 
> Επίσης καθέ λίγο και λιγάκι γυρίζω σαν το πρεζάκι  στις καμπίνες να δω αν δουλεύουν τα ανεμιστηράκια μέσα.
> Ε στην δική μου δεν δουλεύει τίποτα. 
> Στις υπόλοιπες γύρω γύρω, όπως και αυτή που αναφέρεις όλα είναι έτοιμα, συμφωνούμε.


Ελπίζω να μην πέσεις σαν την δική μου περίπτωση που ήταν από τις καμπίνες που είχαν πρόβλημα με ρεύμα. Εγώ πάντως μετράω περίπου δίμηνο επιπλέον για να έρθει vdsl ενώ η υπόλοιπη Παλλήνη παίζει.

----------


## Dimos35

> Ελπίζω να μην πέσεις σαν την δική μου περίπτωση που ήταν από τις καμπίνες που είχαν πρόβλημα με ρεύμα. Εγώ πάντως μετράω περίπου δίμηνο επιπλέον για να έρθει vdsl ενώ η υπόλοιπη Παλλήνη παίζει.


Ευχαριστώ για τη συμπαράσταση, εύχομαι να λυθεί γρήγορα το πρόβλημα σου. Το περίεργο είναι ότι δίπλα (μισό μέτρο) ακριβώς από το καφάο υπάρχει κολώνα της ΔΕΗ..... τέλος πάντων όσο και να αργήσει, μόνο η ουρά έμεινε, τόσα χρόνια έχω αντέξει, ας περιμένουμε λίγο ακόμα.

----------


## shakta7

Υπαρχει περιπτωση να μην ειναι αναβαθμησμενες ολες οι διευθυνσεις στο site της cosmote ? Γιατι βλεπω εχει δωσει διαθεσημοτητα στην καμπηνα 482 σε μια διευθηνση και εγω που ειμαι λιγο πιο διπλα αλλα ειμαι σε αυτην την καμπινα δεν μου δινει!

----------


## jkoukos

> Λοιπόν, Σάββατο η αίτηση, χθές πρωί έγινε η σύνδεση (!!!!!!) σήμερα φέρνουν τον ρούτερ!!!
> 
> Απο χθες το πρωί το Draytek μου δεν συγχρονίζει, περιμένω το ρουτεράκι για να βάλω μπρος το μTorrent.... η λίστα είναι καμια 400αρία TB :-D
> 
> Σταματάω γιατί απο τα δάκρυα γλιστράνε τα δάχτυλα μου στο keyboard !!!


Αν άλλαξες πάροχο, τότε το μόνο που χρειάζεται για να συγχρονίσει (σε ADSL) είναι τα στοιχεία σύνδεσης του ΟΤΕ. Αν δεν τα έχεις ήδη, ζήτα να σου τα στείλουν με sms.
Η συσκευή του ΟΤΕ χρειάζεται για συγχρονισμό σε VDSL, αν η δικιά σου δεν είναι συμβατή.

----------


## danaos130aup

Η 496 εχει παρει ρευμα. Ακουσα τα ανεμιστηρια που γουργουριζαν. Οι καμπινες που εχουν μπει και αλλαχθει μεσα στον Απριλιο θα ειναι ολες οκ. Αυτη την ενημερωση εχω.

----------


## Kootoomootoo

αν κάνεις έλεγχο στην ιστοσελίδα της hol https://statheri.vodafone.gr/availability με διεύθυνση σου βγάζει το κέντρο

----------


## danaos130aup

- - - Updated - - -

Αρχικό μήνυμα από wizzad 
Εμφάνιση μηνυμάτων
Καμπίνα 456, οι εργασίες ξεκίνησαν αρχές Φεβρουαρίου, 15/02 είχαν τελειώσει. Στις 13/02 είχαμε και μια διακοπή για 10-12 ώρες. Όταν ρώτησα τα μαστόρια αν οι εργασίες είναι για VDSL μου είπαν όχι...

Το Σάββατο είδα στο cosmote.gr ότι μου είχε ξεκλειδώσει η διαθεσιμότητα για VDSL, έκανα αίτηση, με πήραν και τηλέφωνο για επιβεβαίωση, και προχωράμε...

Περιττό να σας πω ότι ετοιμάζω VDSL πάρτυ με αρνιά και γουρουνοπούλες για την ημέρα της σύνδεσης/ενεργοποίησης

*
Για τις γουρνοπουλες ντουμπεκι ε???? χαχαχαχαχαχα*

- - - Updated - - -




> Υπαρχει περιπτωση να μην ειναι αναβαθμησμενες ολες οι διευθυνσεις στο site της cosmote ? Γιατι βλεπω εχει δωσει διαθεσημοτητα στην καμπηνα 482 σε μια διευθηνση και εγω που ειμαι λιγο πιο διπλα αλλα ειμαι σε αυτην την καμπινα δεν μου δινει!


Ναι υπαρχει   παρε και ρωτα τους

- - - Updated - - -




> Το ξέρω γιατί είναι από τις λίγες καμπίνες που δεν έχουν σκάψει για ρεύμα από τότε που την τοποθέτησαν. 
> Επίσης καθέ λίγο και λιγάκι γυρίζω σαν το πρεζάκι  στις καμπίνες να δω αν δουλεύουν τα ανεμιστηράκια μέσα.
> Ε στην δική μου δεν δουλεύει τίποτα. 
> Στις υπόλοιπες γύρω γύρω, όπως και αυτή που αναφέρεις όλα είναι έτοιμα, συμφωνούμε.



Μας βλεπω να κανουμε τα βραδυα περιπολα μπας και παει κανεις και κλεισει τις τρυπες χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## snolly

> Άντε με το καλό.
> Για να σχολιάσω λίγο την τελευταία σου πρόταση, καθώς σε κάποιους θα φανεί υπερβολική, θα εξηγήσω γιατί έχεις δίκιο πώς έχουν τα πράγματα στη δική μου περίπτωση με 3 -3,5 Mbps.
> 
> Είμαστε 4 στο σπίτι (ζωή να έχουμε). Οι συσκευές που συνδέονται στο wi-fi μου είναι: 2 desktop, 1 laptop, 4 smartphones, 2 tablets, ένα android tv box (που δεν μπορώ να το ευχαριστηθώ όπως θέλω, HD ούτε στον ύπνο μου), 1 PS3, 1 Wii.
> 
> Μπορείτε να φανταστείτε τι γίνεται φαντάζομαι ε; 
> Έρχεται αναβάθμιση για παράδειγμα σε 1 παιχνίδι του PS και μπορεί να είναι 5GB.
> Θέλω να στριμάρω έναν αγώνα να γουστάρω και αν κάποιος βλέπει youtube  ...αρχίζουν τα όργανα.
> 
> ...


1,7 mbps εδω. μενω μονο με την κοπελια μου. αν θελω να παιξω ενα παιχνιδι δεν βαζουμε τα iPhones στις πριζες μη τυχον και εχει να κανει κανενα app update.

----------


## johnny_gra

πως μπορουμε να δουμε σε ποια καμπινα ειμαστε αν το κουτι εχει βαφτει? εψαξα να δω απο καναν γειτονα αλλα δεν. υπαρχει περιπτωση να ξερουν στον οτε αμα παρω τηλεφωνο? επισης εχω κανει βολτες εδω γυρω αλλα δεν βλεπω καποια καμπινα στον δρομο. ειναι δυνατον να ειναι καπου που να μην την βλεπουμε? υπαρχει μια αλλα νομιζω οτι ειναι σχετικα μακρια για να ανηκω εκει. ανα ποσα τετραγωνα βαζουν καμπινες? παιζει ας πουμε μια καμπινα να ειναι για 5-6 οικοδομικα τετραγωνα? εχει τετοιο capacity?

----------


## 10101

> πως μπορουμε να δουμε σε ποια καμπινα ειμαστε αν το κουτι εχει βαφτει? εψαξα να δω απο καναν γειτονα αλλα δεν. υπαρχει περιπτωση να ξερουν στον οτε αμα παρω τηλεφωνο? επισης εχω κανει βολτες εδω γυρω αλλα δεν βλεπω καποια καμπινα στον δρομο. ειναι δυνατον να ειναι καπου που να μην την βλεπουμε? υπαρχει μια αλλα νομιζω οτι ειναι σχετικα μακρια για να ανηκω εκει. ανα ποσα τετραγωνα βαζουν καμπινες? παιζει ας πουμε μια καμπινα να ειναι για 5-6 οικοδομικα τετραγωνα? εχει τετοιο capacity?


και εγώ ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα είχα αλλά τελικά βρήκα το κουτί όπου έγγραφε τον αριθμό και ήταν 1~2 σπίτια δίπλα από το δικό μου(χρησιμοποίησα Street View) περνούσαν τα καλώδια του σπιτιού μου από αέρος και συνδεόντουσαν σε αυτό  :Wink: 

- - - Updated - - -

από ότι είδα την καμπίνα 483 την έχουν με ρεύμα

- - - Updated - - -

βέβαια με τα πλακάκια να είναι χάλια

----------


## Νέφερ

> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> από ότι είδα την καμπίνα 483 την έχουν με ρεύμα
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> βέβαια με τα πλακάκια να είναι χάλια


Η δικιά μου είναι....
Μου έρχεται ειλικρινά σου μιλάω να πάω και να βάλω τα πλακάκια μόνος μου...
3 μέρες τώρα έτσι είναι, έλεος δηλαδή.

----------


## 10101

> Η δικιά μου είναι....
> Μου έρχεται ειλικρινά σου μιλάω να πάω και να βάλω τα πλακάκια μόνος μου...
> 3 μέρες τώρα έτσι είναι, έλεος δηλαδή.


ωχχχ κατάλαβα....... δυστυχώς είναι και δικιά μου xaxaxaxa
τουλάχιστον εσύ μια χαρά είσαι έχεις και πάροχο cosmote κατευθείαν σύνδεση θα κάνεις με το καλό όταν θα βάλουν τα πλακάκια σε 1 μήνα(και να είναι και σε διαθεσιμότητα)......
είσαι και κοντά με τέτοιο ping.....
εγώ θα πρέπει να περιμένω 1 μήνα και δέκα ημέρες :P

----------


## Mirmidon

> ωχχχ κατάλαβα....... δυστυχώς είναι και δικιά μου xaxaxaxa
> τουλάχιστον εσύ μια χαρά είσαι έχεις και πάροχο cosmote κατευθείαν σύνδεση θα κάνεις με το καλό όταν θα βάλουν τα πλακάκια σε 1 μήνα(και να είναι και σε διαθεσιμότητα)......
> είσαι και κοντά με τέτοιο ping.....
> εγώ θα πρέπει να περιμένω 1 μήνα και δέκα ημέρες :P


Είπαμε.....καλό Πάσχα.... :Laughing:

----------


## slalom

> Λοιπόν, Σάββατο η αίτηση, χθές πρωί έγινε η σύνδεση (!!!!!!) σήμερα φέρνουν τον ρούτερ!!!
> 
> Απο χθες το πρωί το Draytek μου δεν συγχρονίζει, περιμένω το ρουτεράκι για να βάλω μπρος το μTorrent.... η λίστα είναι καμια *400αρία TB :-D*
> 
> Σταματάω γιατί απο τα δάκρυα γλιστράνε τα δάχτυλα μου στο keyboard !!!


Με 20GB/ωρα ειναι 850 μερες, αμα θες βοηθεια σφυρα!

----------


## computer

Μενω Αγιου Βασιλειου κ διασταύρωση   Καπεταν Χρονα τι γινεται με vdsl?δεν μου βγαζει διαθεσιμοτητα vdsl.

----------


## Dimos35

> Μενω Αγιου Βασιλειου κ διασταύρωση   Καπεταν Χρονα τι γινεται με vdsl?δεν μου βγαζει διαθεσιμοτητα vdsl.


Στην περιοχή αυτή δεν έχουν αλλαχτεί ακόμα οι καμπίνες (εκτός αν έχω χάσει κάτι). Υπομονή.

----------


## 10101

επιτέλους διαθεσιμότητα από την καμπίνα 483!!!!  :Clap:  εγω θα περιμένω άλλες 10 μέρες....

----------


## Νέφερ

> επιτέλους διαθεσιμότητα από την καμπίνα 483!!!!  εγω θα περιμένω άλλες 10 μέρες....


Με τρολάρεις ρε πρωτοπριλιάτικα?
Δεν μου βγάζει τίποτα ούτε με τηλέφωνο ούτε με διεύθυνση.

----------


## 10101

xaxaxaxa είναι η μέρα σήμερα :P

----------


## danaos130aup

> Με τρολάρεις ρε πρωτοπριλιάτικα?
> Δεν μου βγάζει τίποτα ούτε με τηλέφωνο ούτε με διεύθυνση.


Στην εσκασε χαχαχαχχαχαχα :Clap:

----------


## Mirmidon

> xaxaxaxa είναι η μέρα σήμερα :P


Ντροπή σου, να παίζεις με τον πόνο των συνδημοτών σου.

----------


## wizzad

> Άντε με το καλό.
> Για να σχολιάσω λίγο την τελευταία σου πρόταση, καθώς σε κάποιους θα φανεί υπερβολική, θα εξηγήσω γιατί έχεις δίκιο πώς έχουν τα πράγματα στη δική μου περίπτωση με 3 -3,5 Mbps.
> 
> Είμαστε 4 στο σπίτι (ζωή να έχουμε). Οι συσκευές που συνδέονται στο wi-fi μου είναι: 2 desktop, 1 laptop, 4 smartphones, 2 tablets, ένα android tv box (που δεν μπορώ να το ευχαριστηθώ όπως θέλω, HD ούτε στον ύπνο μου), 1 PS3, 1 Wii.
> 
> Μπορείτε να φανταστείτε τι γίνεται φαντάζομαι ε; 
> Έρχεται αναβάθμιση για παράδειγμα σε 1 παιχνίδι του PS και μπορεί να είναι 5GB.
> Θέλω να στριμάρω έναν αγώνα να γουστάρω και αν κάποιος βλέπει youtube  ...αρχίζουν τα όργανα.
> 
> ...



Μόλις περιέγραψες την ζωή μου προ VDSL. Πρόσθεσε στα παραπάνω και ότι είμαι επαγγελματιας πληροφορικής και ουσιαστικά βγάζω το ψωμί μου απο το Internet (απομακρυσμένη σύνδεση σε πελάτες, upload αρχειων, κλπ).

Κλάμα απερίγραπτης συγκίνησης !!!

- - - Updated - - -

[QUOTE=danaos130aup;5907825]- - - Updated - - -


*
Για τις γουρνοπουλες ντουμπεκι ε???? χαχαχαχαχαχα*

- - - Updated - - -




ΑΧΧΑΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΧΑΑΧΑΧΑΧ

----------


## danaos130aup

[QUOTE=wizzad;5910470]Μόλις περιέγραψες την ζωή μου προ VDSL. Πρόσθεσε στα παραπάνω και ότι είμαι επαγγελματιας πληροφορικής και ουσιαστικά βγάζω το ψωμί μου απο το Internet (απομακρυσμένη σύνδεση σε πελάτες, upload αρχειων, κλπ).

Κλάμα απερίγραπτης συγκίνησης !!!

- - - Updated - - -




> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> *
> Για τις γουρνοπουλες ντουμπεκι ε???? χαχαχαχαχαχα*
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> ...


Ε μα το VDSL αργα η γρηγορα θα ερθει σε ολους, τις γουρνοπουλες δεν βλεπω.....χαχαχαχαχα :ROFL:  *αντε εστω κανα πανσετακι κανα λουκανικο  κατι ......*

----------


## 10101

Aπό τις 25 καμπίνες που έχουν ήδη ετοιμαστεί εδώ και έναν μήνα τώρα,μόνο οι 7 είναι σε διαθεσιμότητα  :
456,591,492,493,499,494,593
χωρίς διαθεσιμότητα : 475,463,468,589,564,565,592,479,496,497,495,482,595,481,594,598,483,498

----------


## kosath

> Aπό τις 25 καμπίνες που έχουν ήδη ετοιμαστεί εδώ και έναν μήνα τώρα,μόνο οι 7 είναι σε διαθεσιμότητα  :
> 456,591,492,493,499,494,593
> χωρίς διαθεσιμότητα : 475,463,468,589,564,565,592,479,496,497,495,482,595,481,594,598,483,498


Έχεις κάποια έγκυρη πηγή;

----------


## 10101

> Έχεις κάποια έγκυρη πηγή;


δε χρειάστηκε διότι στο site της cosmote μπορείς να κοιτας την διαθεσιμότητα.....
οπότε αυτό που έκανα είναι να βρω τις καμπίνες με τη βοήθεια αυτού του site http://fttxgr.eu/map.
και μετά ελέγχοντας τις διευθύνσεις στο site της cosmote για πιθανή διαθεσιμότητα......
μου πήρε περίπου 1 ώρα :P

----------


## Athanasiosd

Πράγματι η 593 έχει ήδη, καθώς το πρωί της Παρασκευής ο τεχνικός σύνδεε κάποιον τυχερό. Έκανα κι εγώ αίτηση την ίδια μέρα. Όποιος είναι στην 593 ας σπεύσει.

----------


## gegeor

Καλημέρα  :Smile: 

Ξέρει κανείς  για Λόφο Αξιωματικών  πότε περίπου κ  εαν  θα  έρθουν προς τα εδω?
ευχαριστω :Smile:

----------


## gegeor

σε ευχαριστω φιλε romankonis

μακαρι  να δουμε  και εδω ασπρη μερα  έστω κ  απο χειμώνα.... :Wink:

----------


## johnny_gra

εχουν σταματησει να βαζουν νεες καμπινες?

----------


## anthip09

Εγώ πάντως στην περιοχη μου (άσπρα χώματα) αλλά και γενικά στο περιστερι, δεν βλέπω περαιτέρω εργασίες, δυστυχώς.

----------


## grovolis

> Εγώ πάντως στην περιοχη μου (άσπρα χώματα) αλλά και γενικά στο περιστερι, δεν βλέπω περαιτέρω εργασίες, δυστυχώς.


Εμείς στον λόφο αξιωματικών δεν είδανε να ξεκινάνε καν, φαντάζομαι μετά το Πάσχα αν αρχίσουν θα είμαστε τυχεροί. Ένας τεχνικός που είχε έρθει σπίτι για βλάβη είχε πει από το καλοκαίρι θα αρχίσουν να δίνονται οι πρώτες στον Λόφο, αλλά όσο περνάει ο καιρός το κόβω κομματάκι δύσκολο.

----------


## romankonis

Λόφο αξιωματικών - εργασίες από τις αρχές ιουλίου, διαθεσιμότητα από τον οκτώβριο.

----------


## grovolis

> Λόφο αξιωματικών - εργασίες από τις αρχές ιουλίου, διαθεσιμότητα από τον οκτώβριο.


Χαχαχαχ φανταστικά και Σεπτέμβρη μετακομίζω!!

----------


## alexvsbcity

romankonis επειδή φαίνεται ότι έχεις μια κάποια ενημέρωση, στα άσπρα χώματα ακριβώς 3 καμπίνες από την τελευταία που έχει εγκατασταθεί, 460 η δική μου 463 η τελευταία που έχει εγκατασταθεί προς τα εμένα υπάρχει χρονοδιάγραμμα για το πότε θα συνεχίσουν οι εργασίες;

----------


## romankonis

> romankonis επειδή φαίνεται ότι έχεις μια κάποια ενημέρωση, στα άσπρα χώματα ακριβώς 3 καμπίνες από την τελευταία που έχει εγκατασταθεί, 460 η δική μου 463 η τελευταία που έχει εγκατασταθεί προς τα εμένα υπάρχει χρονοδιάγραμμα για το πότε θα συνεχίσουν οι εργασίες;


Για αυτές, δεν γνωρίζω.

----------


## 10101

nefer έχουμε καμία πληροφορία αν βάλανε τα πλακάκια στη καμπίνα 483 ? :P

----------


## Νέφερ

> nefer έχουμε καμία πληροφορία αν βάλανε τα πλακάκια στη καμπίνα 483 ? :P


Ακόμα έτσι είναι. 
Για φτύσιμο είναι όλοι τους.

----------


## griniaris

γιατι για φτυσιμο ρε παιδια? 

Εχετε σκεφτει μηπως υπαρχουν και αλλες εκδοχες? 
Μπορει να υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα και να μην θελουν να βαλουν πλακακια.

Δηλαδη αν το κλεισουν και σε 1 βδομαδα πχ ξανασκαψουν ?  τι θα πειτε?  Σπαταλη χρηματων? 

Μπορει να ειναι και κατι αλλο που δεν εχουμε καν ιδεα οτι μπορει να συμβαινει. 

Οποτε ψυχραιμια και συντομα ολοι θα παρουμε Vdsl.  :Smile:

----------


## atux_null

Κ. Βάρναλη & Ραιδεστού έχουν αφήσει από χθες πολυσωλήνια και είδα να ξεφορτώνουν εξοπλισμό. δεν είδα βεβαια αν αφορά ΟΤΕ ή άλλο πάροχο.

----------


## Νέφερ

> γιατι για φτυσιμο ρε παιδια? 
> 
> Εχετε σκεφτει μηπως υπαρχουν και αλλες εκδοχες? 
> Μπορει να υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα και να μην θελουν να βαλουν πλακακια.
> 
> Δηλαδη αν το κλεισουν και σε 1 βδομαδα πχ ξανασκαψουν ?  τι θα πειτε?  Σπαταλη χρηματων? 
> 
> Μπορει να ειναι και κατι αλλο που δεν εχουμε καν ιδεα οτι μπορει να συμβαινει. 
> 
> Οποτε ψυχραιμια και συντομα ολοι θα παρουμε Vdsl.


Δεν έχεις καταλάβεις γιατί είμαι τόσο επιθετικός εναντίον τους.

Έχουν κλείσει όλο το πεζοδρόμιο για 10 πλακάκια και έχει μείνει έτσι μισό μήνα τώρα. 

Επίσης το τσιμέντο που έχουν βάλει για τα πλακάκια έχει γίνει πέτρα και πρέπει τώρα να το σπάσουν και να βάλουν άλλο. 

Απαράδεχτοι και αδικαιολόγητοι.

----------


## Mirmidon

> Κ. Βάρναλη & Ραιδεστού έχουν αφήσει από χθες πολυσωλήνια και είδα να ξεφορτώνουν εξοπλισμό. δεν είδα βεβαια αν αφορά ΟΤΕ ή άλλο πάροχο.


Εκεί είναι το 3ο ΚΑΠΗ Περιστερίου.VDSL για τα γερόντια, πολύ ωραία. Θα μπαίνει ο συνταξιούχος στο e-ΙΚΑ να κλείνει ραντεβού με υψηλές ταχύτητες.  :Smile:

----------


## atux_null

> Εκεί είναι το 3ο ΚΑΠΗ Περιστερίου.VDSL για τα γερόντια, πολύ ωραία. Θα μπαίνει ο συνταξιούχος στο e-ΙΚΑ να κλείνει ραντεβού με υψηλές ταχύτητες.


αχαχαχαχαχ, καλό. εδώ  και λίγους μήνες στην ευθεία προς Κων/πόλεως είχε περάσει και η forthnet.

----------


## Νέφερ

Η κατάσταση, μισό μήνα τώρα.
Τα δίχτυα τα έβγαλαν οι κάτοικοι για να περνάνε σαν άνθρωποι. (Η καμπίνα δουλεύει με ρεύμα κανονικά αλλά χωρίς διαθεσιμότητα.)

----------


## mike_871

> Η κατάσταση, μισό μήνα τώρα.
> Τα δίχτυα τα έβγαλαν οι κάτοικοι για να περνάνε σαν άνθρωποι. (Η καμπίνα δουλεύει με ρεύμα κανονικά αλλά χωρίς διαθεσιμότητα.)


Kακος βγαλανε το πλεγμα, μπορει καποιος να σκονταψει και μετα να βριζει τον ΟΤΕ.
Επισεις αυτος ειναι ενας απο τους λογους που δεν "προχωραγε" με τον δημο Περιστεριου (θετικο για τον δημο), γιατι ο δημος ζηταγε το σκαψιμο και το μπαλωμα να γινει την ιδια μερα.

----------


## 10101

> Η κατάσταση, μισό μήνα τώρα.
> Τα δίχτυα τα έβγαλαν οι κάτοικοι για να περνάνε σαν άνθρωποι. (Η καμπίνα δουλεύει με ρεύμα κανονικά αλλά χωρίς διαθεσιμότητα.)


pfff..........

βρήκα tutorial στο youtube πάμε να τα βάλουμε μόνοι μας ?

----------


## Dodolo

> Aπό τις 25 καμπίνες που έχουν ήδη ετοιμαστεί εδώ και έναν μήνα τώρα,μόνο οι 7 είναι σε διαθεσιμότητα  :
> 456,591,492,493,499,494,593
> χωρίς διαθεσιμότητα : 475,463,468,589,564,565,592,479,496,497,495,482,595,481,594,598,483,498


Μπράβο για την τόση δουλειά που έκανες. Να προσθέσω ότι δεν έχει δαθεσιμότητα και η 476. 
Υπομονή…

----------


## krikelis

στη σικυωνος στον αγιο ιεροθεο η κοσμοτε δινει διαθεσιμοτητα vdsl ,οι εναλλακτικοι οχι,ρωτησα καποιον απο αυτους και μου ειπαν οτι δεν ξερουν ποτε θα εχουν.ποσο καιρο θελουν οι παροχοι για να αρχισουν να δεινουν κιαυτοι,γνωριζει καποιος;

----------


## Stilskin

Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και στην Γεροστάθη. Απο εναλλακτικούς παρόχους τίποτα ακόμα. 15 εργάσιμες έχουν πεί μέλη απο το φόρουμ και ευελπιστώ να ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο.

Edit. Είμαστε στην 14η εργάσιμη στην Γεροσταθη.Αυριο έρχεται το Vdsl απο εναλλακτικούς!!!!       


Και μετά ξύπνησα...  :Smile:

----------


## psolord

> στη σικυωνος στον αγιο ιεροθεο η κοσμοτε δινει διαθεσιμοτητα vdsl ,οι εναλλακτικοι οχι,ρωτησα καποιον απο αυτους και μου ειπαν οτι δεν ξερουν ποτε θα εχουν.ποσο καιρο θελουν οι παροχοι για να αρχισουν να δεινουν κιαυτοι,γνωριζει καποιος;


Αυτό με ενδιαφέρει και εμένα. 

Ξέρει κάποιος?

----------


## ToAlani

> στη σικυωνος στον αγιο ιεροθεο η κοσμοτε δινει διαθεσιμοτητα vdsl ,οι εναλλακτικοι οχι,ρωτησα καποιον απο αυτους και μου ειπαν οτι δεν ξερουν ποτε θα εχουν.ποσο καιρο θελουν οι παροχοι για να αρχισουν να δεινουν κιαυτοι,γνωριζει καποιος;





> Αυτό με ενδιαφέρει και εμένα. 
> 
> Ξέρει κάποιος?


Αν βιάζεσαι πήγαινε στον ΟΤΕ και σε ένα χρόνο το γυρνάς σε εναλλακτικούς και πάλι... αλλιώς υπομονή μερικούς μήνες.

----------


## Kootoomootoo

α βρε αλάνι!  :ROFL: 
νομίζω ότι είναι θέμα χρόνου μέχρι να δούνε και οι εναλλακτικοί ότι υπάρχει μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον

----------


## ToAlani

> α βρε αλάνι! 
> νομίζω ότι είναι θέμα χρόνου μέχρι να δούνε και οι εναλλακτικοί ότι υπάρχει μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον


Man είμαι wind, με συμβόλαιο... τη μέρα που δοθεί vdsl στα άσπρα-χώματα (περιστέρι) σπάω συμβόλαιο απλά, χωρίς μα και μου...

Όσο μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον και να υπάρξει.. τις παιδικές ασθένειες των εναλλακτικών δε θα τις φάω στη μάπα... 1 χρόνο ΟΤΕ σίγα για ένα 50άρικο παραπάνω... θα έχω την υγειά μου και την ηρεμία μου.

----------


## Νέφερ

Όποιος είναι πλακατζής (πλακάκια όχι ανέκδοτα) και θέλει να βγάλει κάνα εκατοστάρικο, να μου στείλει PM.
Οι εργολάβοι αδυνατούν να βάλουν μερικά πλακάκια και να δώσουν τη καμπίνα στον ΟΤΕ.

----------


## Mirmidon

> Man είμαι wind, με συμβόλαιο... τη μέρα που δοθεί vdsl στα άσπρα-χώματα (περιστέρι) σπάω συμβόλαιο απλά, χωρίς μα και μου...
> 
> Όσο μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον και να υπάρξει.. τις παιδικές ασθένειες των εναλλακτικών δε θα τις φάω στη μάπα... 1 χρόνο ΟΤΕ σίγα για ένα 50άρικο παραπάνω... θα έχω την υγειά μου και την ηρεμία μου.


Πως είσε τόσο σίγουρος; Έχεις ξανακάνει πελάτης στο μαγαζί;

----------


## slalom

> Man είμαι wind, με συμβόλαιο... τη μέρα που δοθεί vdsl στα άσπρα-χώματα (περιστέρι) σπάω συμβόλαιο απλά, χωρίς μα και μου...
> 
> Όσο μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον και να υπάρξει.. τις παιδικές ασθένειες των εναλλακτικών δε θα τις φάω στη μάπα... 1 χρόνο ΟΤΕ σίγα για ένα 50άρικο παραπάνω... θα έχω την υγειά μου και την ηρεμία μου.


Μια χαρα δινουν και οι εναλλακτικοι. Μη ξεχνας οτι αν συνδεθεις σε καμπινα απο εναλλακτικο, στην ουσια παιρνεις απο ΟΤΕ

Οποτε οταν ερθει η στιγμη, ζητας αναβαθμιση της γραμμης

----------


## mike_871

> Μη ξεχνας οτι αν συνδεθεις σε καμπινα απο εναλλακτικο, στην ουσια παιρνεις απο ΟΤΕ


Η πορτα ο χαλκος και η οπτικη ινα ειναι ιδια, μετα παιζει ρολο το δικτυο του καθε παροχου με εσωτερικο και εξωτερικο

----------


## slalom

Εγω αναφερθηκα στη σταθεροτητα της συνδεσης
Εσυ εχεις παρατηρησει τετοιο προβλημα που περιγραφεις?

----------


## ahi

Πλέον και η καμπίνα 589 δίνει διαθεσιμότητα...Όσοι είστε πλατεία Δέγλερη και παίρνετε από την 589 μπορείτε να κάνετε αίτηση...

----------


## Mirmidon

> Πλέον και η καμπίνα 589 δίνει διαθεσιμότητα...Όσοι είστε πλατεία Δέγλερη και παίρνετε από την 589 μπορείτε να κάνετε αίτηση...


Και για εναλλακτικούς εννοείς;

----------


## ahi

Όχι για ΟΤΕ λέω...Δεν ξέρω σε πόσο διάστημα δίνουν οι αλλοι

----------


## Mirmidon

> Όχι για ΟΤΕ λέω...Δεν ξέρω σε πόσο διάστημα δίνουν οι αλλοι


Θα έπρεπε να το διευκρινίσεις φίλε. Έστω. 

Πάντως στην Αμύντορος στο ύψος της Δέγλερη δεν δίνει ούτε ο ΟΤΕ

----------


## romankonis

> Πλέον και η καμπίνα 589 δίνει διαθεσιμότητα...Όσοι είστε πλατεία Δέγλερη και παίρνετε από την 589 μπορείτε να κάνετε αίτηση...


Πως το κατάλαβες)))

----------


## ahi

> Πως το κατάλαβες)))


Έχω κληρονομικό χάρισμα.... :Smile: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Θα έπρεπε να το διευκρινίσεις φίλε. Έστω. 
> 
> Πάντως στην Αμύντορος στο ύψος της Δέγλερη δεν δίνει ούτε ο ΟΤΕ


Η Αμυντορος πρέπει λογικά να παίρνει από την 564...η οποία δεν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί ακόμα...αν είσαι αρχή Αμυντορος απέναντι στην Αινειου θα βλέπεις την 589 ...σε απόσταση 30 μέτρων αλλά vdsl γιοκ...λίγη υπομονή ακόμα για σένα.... :Smile:

----------


## danaos130aup

καμπινα 496 εχει διαθεσιμοτητα

οσοι ειστε κοντα ελεγξτε για διαθεσιμοτητα    σιγουρα εχουν δωσει και σε αλλες γυρω γυρω.........Την τεταρτη μαλλον θα βγαλω την πρωτη Ανασταση. Το Πασχα ηρθε νωριτερα για εμενα. χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## Kootoomootoo

Χρηστός Ανέστη!  :One thumb up: 
τελικά πολύ γρήγορα η διαθεσιμότητα

----------


## danaos130aup

> Χρηστός Ανέστη! 
> τελικά πολύ γρήγορα η διαθεσιμότητα


Ε βεβαια γρηγορα. Απλα ειχαμε και καποιες κακες Πυθιες εδω μεσα. Την τεταρτη φερτε λαμπαδες θα δωσω φως αχαχαχαχαχαχ

----------


## 10101

Perfecttttttt....... ακριβώς 20 μέτρα αριστερά από το σπίτι μου έχουν ήδη διαθεσιμότητα The Irony

----------


## Mirmidon

> Έχω κληρονομικό χάρισμα....
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Η Αμυντορος πρέπει λογικά να παίρνει από την 564...η οποία δεν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί ακόμα...αν είσαι αρχή Αμυντορος απέναντι στην Αινειου θα βλέπεις την 589 ...σε απόσταση 30 μέτρων αλλά vdsl γιοκ...λίγη υπομονή ακόμα για σένα....


Εκεί που περιγράφεις είναι τέρμα Αμύντορος. Τα νούμερα στις οδούς σε όλους τους δήμους πάντα ξεκινάνε με προσανατολισμό από το Δημαρχείο, με εξαίρεση τον δήμο Αθηναίων που ξεκινάνε από την Ακρόπολη.

----------


## snolly

η 499 δινει, η 496 δινει, η 498 που ειμαι εγω δε δινει - σα να κυνηγαω να πηρουνιασω ελια μεσα στη σαλατα και να μου γλυστραει ειναι

----------


## Mirmidon

> Ε βεβαια γρηγορα. Απλα ειχαμε και καποιες κακες Πυθιες εδω μεσα. Την τεταρτη φερτε λαμπαδες θα δωσω φως αχαχαχαχαχαχ


Εγώ πάντως το είχα πει ότι θα δίδονται σε εμπορική κίνηση όσες καμπίνες ενεργοποιούνται σαν VDSL,και κάποιοι "καλοπροαίρετοι" έπεσαν να με "φάνε". Ορίστε κύριοι, η πραγματικότητα μιλάει μόνη της.

- - - Updated - - -




> η 499 δινει, η 496 δινει, η 498 που ειμαι εγω δε δινει - σα να κυνηγαω να πηρουνιασω ελια μεσα στη σαλατα και να μου γλυστραει ειναι


Βάλε δακτυλάκια...... :Laughing:

----------


## snolly

> Τα νούμερα στις οδούς σε όλους τους δήμους πάντα ξεκινάνε με προσανατολισμό από το Δημαρχείο, με εξαίρεση τον δήμο Αθηναίων που ξεκινάνε από την Ακρόπολη.


στη Θεσσαλονίκη ξεκινάνε από την Πλατεία βαρδαρίου οι οριζόντιες και από τη θάλασσα οι κάθετες

----------


## jkoukos

> Εγώ πάντως το είχα πει ότι θα δίδονται σε εμπορική κίνηση όσες καμπίνες ενεργοποιούνται σαν VDSL,και κάποιοι "καλοπροαίρετοι" έπεσαν να με "φάνε". Ορίστε κύριοι, η πραγματικότητα μιλάει μόνη της.


Στην πραγματικότητα άλλο πράγμα είχες πει και μετά συμφώνησες όταν σου είπαμε τι ισχύει το τελευταίο χρόνο από άλλες περιοχές.



> Καμία σχέση. Αυτά είναι υποθέσεις. Επειδή έχω δουλέψει σε εταιρία τηλ/νιών τα έργα ΔΕΝ ολοκληρώνονται έτσι κύριοι. Κάθε ένας κόμβος πχ μόλις στηθεί και ρευματοδοτηθει τεστάρεται και παραδίδεται για να "τυπώνει" χρήμα.


Λέγαμε ότι η πρακτική δείχνει για περίοδο 4-6 μηνών από την έναρξη των εργασιών. Τα έργα ξεκίνησαν αρχές Νοέμβρη και αναφέραμε ότι χοντρικά πάμε για την περίοδο του Πάσχα (μ.ο 5μηνο), αλλά όχι παντού, ανά ομάδες μιας περιοχής.

----------


## danaos130aup

> Εγώ πάντως το είχα πει ότι θα δίδονται σε εμπορική κίνηση όσες καμπίνες ενεργοποιούνται σαν VDSL,και κάποιοι "καλοπροαίρετοι" έπεσαν να με "φάνε". Ορίστε κύριοι, η πραγματικότητα μιλάει μόνη της.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Βάλε δακτυλάκια......


Ψαχνεις να βρεις ακρη???? Εδω μολις γραψεις οτι εχεις διαθεσιμοτητα σε καταριετε ο αλλος που δεν εχει παρει ακομα. Αλλα ειπαμε να ψοφησει η κατσικα του γειτονα. Δεν κοιταμε την καμπουρα μας

----------


## GeoHet

Επιτελους VDSL! Πηρα τηλεφωνο σημερα τον ΟΤΕ και απο Τεταρτη περιμενω τον εξοπλισμο (να σημειωσω οτι μενω τερμα Αγ.Βασιλειου). Αντε να αφησουμε πισω τα 4mbps  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## satpit

> Τα νούμερα στις οδούς σε όλους τους δήμους πάντα ξεκινάνε με προσανατολισμό από το Δημαρχείο, με εξαίρεση τον δήμο Αθηναίων που ξεκινάνε από την Ακρόπολη.


Εδώ μιλάμε για VDSL στο Περιστέρι φίλε, μην ξεφεύγεις του θέματος!!!

----------


## spulse

> Αλλα ειπαμε να ψοφησει η κατσικα του γειτονα.


Έχει κατσίκα ο γείτονας???  :Evil:  *Να του καεί το video*  :Laughing:

----------


## Mirmidon

> Στην πραγματικότητα άλλο πράγμα είχες πει και μετά συμφώνησες όταν σου είπαμε τι ισχύει το τελευταίο χρόνο από άλλες περιοχές.
> 
> 
> Λέγαμε ότι η πρακτική δείχνει για περίοδο 4-6 μηνών από την έναρξη των εργασιών. Τα έργα ξεκίνησαν αρχές Νοέμβρη και αναφέραμε ότι χοντρικά πάμε για την περίοδο του Πάσχα (μ.ο 5μηνο), αλλά όχι παντού, ανά ομάδες μιας περιοχής.


Έτσι όπως το θέτετε γιατί δεν υπολογίζετε από πότε βγήκε η κάθε καμπίνα από το εργοστάσιο παραγωγής της; Το έργο αυτό φίλε μου δεν ξεκίνησε Νοέμβρη αλλά πολύ ποιο πριν κατά τον σχεδιασμό του από την Cosmote. Τον Νοέμβρη άρχισαν κάποιες εγκαταστάσεις.Τώρα αν θεωρηθεί τη μεταφορά καμπινών έναρξη έργου τότε.......

Επιμένω στην θέση μου μιας και αυτό στην ουσία αυτό που είπα γίνεται. Εγκατάσταση, ρευματοδότηση , ενεργοποίηση/έλεγχος καλής λειτουργίας, παράδοση σε κίνηση.

- - - Updated - - -




> Εδώ μιλάμε για VDSL στο Περιστέρι φίλε, μην ξεφεύγεις του θέματος!!!


Το παρέθεσα για να βοηθήσω μην τυχόν και μερικοί θα ψάχνουν τις καμπίνες αλλού για αλλού.

- - - Updated - - -

Άντε και καλά κατεβάσματα τώρα.  :One thumb up:

----------


## jkoukos

> Έτσι όπως το θέτετε γιατί δεν υπολογίζετε από πότε βγήκε η κάθε καμπίνα από το εργοστάσιο παραγωγής της; Το έργο αυτό φίλε μου δεν ξεκίνησε Νοέμβρη αλλά πολύ ποιο πριν κατά τον σχεδιασμό του από την Cosmote. Τον Νοέμβρη άρχισαν κάποιες εγκαταστάσεις.Τώρα αν θεωρηθεί τη μεταφορά καμπινών έναρξη έργου τότε.......


Ξέρεις τώρα για ποια περιοχή υπάρχει έναρξη σχεδιασμού;
Ξέρεις τώρα πόσες καμπίνες έχουν παραγγελθεί και πόσες από αυτές είναι έτοιμες για οποιαδήποτε περιοχή της χώρας;
Αυτό όμως που γνωρίζουμε με τα βεβαιότητας, είναι πότε ακριβώς ξεκίνησαν οι εργασίες αναβάθμισης σε όλες τις περιοχές (προφανώς από μέλη που κατοικούν σε αυτές) και πότε ξεκίνησε η διάθεση της υπηρεσίας.
Οι εργασίες δεν είναι μόνο τοποθέτηση των καμπίνων, αλλά και σκάψιμο για την οπτική ίνα, το ρεύμα της ΔΕΗ, τον εξοπλισμό και τις λοιπές εργασίες. Μάντεψε τι ισχύει σήμερα και τι πριν από 1,5 χρόνο.  :Wink:

----------


## danaos130aup

> Έχει κατσίκα ο γείτονας???  *Να του καεί το video*



χαχαχαχαχα καλοοοοο

- - - Updated - - -




> Επιτελους VDSL! Πηρα τηλεφωνο σημερα τον ΟΤΕ και απο Τεταρτη περιμενω τον εξοπλισμο (να σημειωσω οτι μενω τερμα Αγ.Βασιλειου). Αντε να αφησουμε πισω τα 4mbps


Και εσυ τεταρτη ε?   να βρεθουμε να το καψουμε. Αν και εγω εχω την εντυπωση οτι θα μπω σε νεες περιπετειες. Ιδωμεν

- - - Updated - - -

----------


## GeoHet

Χαχαχα θα δειξει φιλε! Κλασικα πιστευω καποια μαλακια θα γινει αλλα προς το παρον αναμενουμε το 50αρι  :Very Happy:

----------


## satpit

> Το παρέθεσα για να βοηθήσω μην τυχόν και μερικοί θα ψάχνουν τις καμπίνες αλλού για αλλού.


Προφανώς...αλλα τις καμπινες τις βρισκουν οσοι ξερουν, αλλα και οσοι θελουν να μαθουν εδώ οπως και  εδω.



> Άντε και καλά κατεβάσματα τώρα.


Τωρα γι αυτο...θα σου πρω το εξης:Δεν ειναι ολοι που θα καταφυγουν στο VDSL για τα κατεβασματα, αλλα για να αποκτησουν μια καλη ταχυτητα στο Internet και να μπορουν να σερφαρουν 2-4 ατομα μεσα σε 1 σπιτι αξιοπρεπως, χωρις σπασιματα στην προβολη 1 video απο το youtube, χωρις κολληματα στο σερφαρισμα, να εχουν εστω τη δυνατοτητα να βαλουν μια iptv, (εστω και τη νομιμη...βλεπε otetv, holtv κλπ) ακομα και γι αυτους που δουλευουν μερικες φορες από το σπιτι και δεν μπορουν να ανεβασουν ή περιμενουν ωρες για να ανεβει 1 αρχειο που θελουν σε 1 server.
Μακαρι να ειχαν ολοι τη δυνατοτητα (οικονομικη, γνωριμιων και τεχνογνωσιας κλπ) και να εβαζαν 1 point to point link και να απολαμβαναν αυτο που πολλοι εδω και 1 5ετια εχουν απο τις αναβαθμισεις του ΟΤΕ σε αλλες περιοχες.*Τα 5 χρονια ειναι πολλα!!!*Πιστεψε με ειναι πολλοι αυτοι που το εχουν κανει...ακομα και στη γειτονια σου!!!Χαζεψε καμια μερα το τι γινεται στις ταρατσες και θα το καταλαβεις.

----------


## jimmyl

Αλλο Ζωγραφου , αλλο Δυτικα Προαστια,αλλο εξωτικα προαστια (Ασπροπυργος)

----------


## Mirmidon

> ".......Μακαρι να ειχαν ολοι τη δυνατοτητα (οικονομικη, γνωριμιων και τεχνογνωσιας κλπ) και να εβαζαν 1 point to point link και να απολαμβαναν αυτο που πολλοι εδω και 1 5ετια εχουν απο τις αναβαθμισεις του ΟΤΕ σε αλλες περιοχες.*Τα 5 χρονια ειναι πολλα!!!*Πιστεψε με ειναι πολλοι αυτοι που το εχουν κανει...ακομα και στη γειτονια σου!!!Χαζεψε καμια μερα το τι γινεται στις ταρατσες και θα το καταλαβεις......"


Ομολογώ ότι αυτό δε το κατάλαβα καθόλου και αν γίνεται να μου το εξηγήσει κάποιος έχει καλώς. :Thinking: 

Το ότι αν δεν υπήρχε ρήτρα από Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση για τη χαμηλή διείσδυση VDSL συνδέσεων, ακόμα σε ADSL της πλάκας θα έμενε όλη η Ελλάδα.Αυτό το ΜΕΧΡΙ 24Mbits για δε το χώνεψα ποτέ μου σαν πελάτης και σαν άνθρωπος.

Τα (συγκεντρωτικά) χάλια τα βλέπει κανείς σε πρόσφατη (προχθεσινή) έκθεση της ΕΕΤΤ :
http://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/a...news_0483.html

".....•    Oι γραμμές λοιπών τεχνολογιών παρέμειναν σε χαμηλά επίπεδα με ποσοστό της τάξης του 0,3%. 
•    Η πλειονότητα των γραμμών (83%) αντιστοιχεί σε ονομαστικές ταχύτητες άνω των 10Mbps. Αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι οι γραμμές υψηλών ταχυτήτων (άνω των 30 Mbps) συνιστούν πλέον το 5,5% του συνόλου των ευρυζωνικών γραμμών έναντι 3,23% στο τέλος του 2014, κυρίως ως αποτέλεσμα της αύξησης του αριθμού των γραμμών VDSL......"


Κοινώς γιατί να σου δώσει εσένα και εμένα VDSL αφού τα τσεπώνει από το ADSL (ο κάθε πάροχος) και σου λέει ".....Η πλειονότητα των γραμμών (83%) αντιστοιχεί σε ονομαστικές ταχύτητες άνω των 10Mbps.." όπως γράφει και η ΕΕΤΤ."  Το να παρέχει VDSL θα του κοστίσει και θα πρέπει να το παρέχει φτηνά για να έχει πελατεία και να είναι και ανταγωνιστικός. Και το τελευταίο το κάνανε γαργάρα όλοι οι πάροχοι στην Ελλάδα. Ευτυχώς που τα βλέπουν από έξω  αυτά και ξέρουν για τις πραγματικές ανάγκες του καταναλωτή, οι οποίες είναι ακριβώς όπως τις περιέγραψες παραπάνω, και "τους βάζουν χέρι" για τις σχεδόν μηδενικές (3,23% έλεος) VDSL συνδέσεις, με αποτέλεσμα να τρέχουν τώρα να αλλάζουν καμπίνες κλπ κλπ.

----------


## 10101

Τελικά είχα δίκιο είμαι ο πιο άτυχος άνθρωπος που υπάρχει η καμπίνα έχει μπει ενάμισι μήνα τώρα και θα ενεργοποιηθεί τότε, ούτε πάσχα δηλαδή : 


nefer μου φαίνεται τελικά θα είμαστε από αυτούς που θα κάνουν καλά Χριστούγεννα

----------


## Νέφερ

Μόλις μου έβγαλε και εμένα για Ιούνιο 2016.

Χα.

Γελάω.


Άντε για με τα μπούρ****.

----------


## danaos130aup

> Τελικά είχα δίκιο είμαι ο πιο άτυχος άνθρωπος που υπάρχει η καμπίνα έχει μπει ενάμισι μήνα τώρα και θα ενεργοποιηθεί τότε, ούτε πάσχα δηλαδή : 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 169355
> 
> nefer μου φαίνεται τελικά θα είμαστε από αυτούς που θα κάνουν καλά Χριστούγεννα


Να κοιτας καθε μερα για διαθεσιμοτητα. Καθε μερα δινουν και καμπινες. Θα παρεις και λειαν συντομως αν εισαι κοντα σε αυτες που πηραμε τελευταια. Ειναι θεμα ημερων.

----------


## 10101

> Να κοιτας καθε μερα για διαθεσιμοτητα. Καθε μερα δινουν και καμπινες. Θα παρεις και λειαν συντομως αν εισαι κοντα σε αυτες που πηραμε τελευταια. Ειναι θεμα ημερων.


ναι είμαι κοντά σε μία η οποία είναι στα 100 max απόσταση και είχα την ατυχία πάλι να μη συνδέομε σε αυτήν..... εδώ που τα λέμε παίζει να μην υπήρχε τίποτα εκεί πριν 40-45 χρόνια

----------


## Jazzer

Δε χρειάζεται να κοιτάει κάθε μέρα, ένα τηλ. για εκδήλωση ενδιαφέροντος στο 13888 και σε καλούν όταν υπάρχει διαθέσιμη υπηρεσία.

----------


## Mirmidon

> Τελικά είχα δίκιο είμαι ο πιο άτυχος άνθρωπος που υπάρχει η καμπίνα έχει μπει ενάμισι μήνα τώρα και θα ενεργοποιηθεί τότε, ούτε πάσχα δηλαδή : 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 169355
> 
> nefer μου φαίνεται τελικά θα είμαστε από αυτούς που θα κάνουν καλά Χριστούγεννα


Καλά μη το δένεις κι όλα, μπορεί να δώσουν και νωρίτερα.

----------


## danaos130aup

> Δε χρειάζεται να κοιτάει κάθε μέρα, ένα τηλ. για εκδήλωση ενδιαφέροντος στο 13888 και σε καλούν όταν υπάρχει διαθέσιμη υπηρεσία.


Ναι οπως καλεσαν και εμενα χαχχαχχαχαχαχαχαχα :Clap:

----------


## Core2Extreme

Ηρεμήστε λιγάκι.

----------


## Mirmidon

> Ηρεμήστε λιγάκι.


Ναι ρε παίδες ηρεμήστε, είναι θέμα 2-3 μηνών να πάρετε επιτέλους VDSL.

----------


## Νέφερ

Οι περισσότεροι έχουν πάρει και έχουν φύγει από τα 4mbps στη Χρυσούπολη.

Οι άλλοι στο κέντρο έχουν καλές ταχύτητες ADSL οπότε δεν τους νοιάζει τόσο πολύ.

Εμείς θα πάμε Ιούνιο με το ίδιο πρόβλημα και εγώ θα λείπω όταν θα μπει.

Καλή φάση. Ωραία πράγματα.

----------


## 10101

> Οι περισσότεροι έχουν πάρει και έχουν φύγει από τα 4mbps στη Χρυσούπολη.
> 
> Οι άλλοι στο κέντρο έχουν καλές ταχύτητες ADSL οπότε δεν τους νοιάζει τόσο πολύ.
> 
> Εμείς θα πάμε Ιούνιο με το ίδιο πρόβλημα και εγώ θα λείπω όταν θα μπει.
> 
> Καλή φάση. Ωραία πράγματα.


+ότι εμείς είμαστε και πιο ψηλά
θα ήθελα να μάθω ακριβώς πως δίνουν την διαθεσιμότητα?
δεδομένου ότι η καμπίνα είναι εκεί με ρέυμα τουλάχιστον  1 μήνα

----------


## satpit

> Aπό τις 25 καμπίνες που έχουν ήδη ετοιμαστεί εδώ και έναν μήνα τώρα,μόνο οι 7 είναι σε διαθεσιμότητα  :
> 456,591,492,493,499,494,593
> χωρίς διαθεσιμότητα : 475,463,468,589,564,565,592,479,496,497,495,482,595,481,594,598,483,498


Προσφατα προστεθηκε απο καποιο αλλο μελος στο χαρτη η 476 στην Πηνειου & Αιτωλων, ενω σημερα προσθεσα εγω και την 590 στην Πευκων.
Οποτε ειναι 27 με αυτες τις 2, ισως και περισσοτερες που δεν εχουν καταχωρηθει στο χαρτη και ισως και αυτες οι 2 τελευταιες να εχουν ετοιμαστει, καθοσον να ειχαν κατασκευαστει μαζι με τις αλλες (Νοεμβριο-Δεκεμβριο 2015).

----------


## 10101

> Προσφατα προστεθηκε απο καποιο αλλο μελος στο χαρτη η 476 στην Πηνειου & Αιτωλων, ενω σημερα προσθεσα εγω και την 590 στην Πευκων.
> Οποτε ειναι 27 με αυτες τις 2, ισως και περισσοτερες που δεν εχουν καταχωρηθει στο χαρτη και ισως και αυτες οι 2 τελευταιες να εχουν ετοιμαστει, καθοσον να ειχαν κατασκευαστει μαζι με τις αλλες (Νοεμβριο-Δεκεμβριο 2015).


θα τις ρίξω πάλι σήμερα μια ματιά να δω ποιες έγιναν διαθεσιμες απο αυτές που δν ήταν, και θα τις γράψω εδώ

----------


## Dark life

> Προσφατα προστεθηκε απο καποιο αλλο μελος στο χαρτη η 476 στην Πηνειου & Αιτωλων, ενω σημερα προσθεσα εγω και την 590 στην Πευκων.
> Οποτε ειναι 27 με αυτες τις 2, ισως και περισσοτερες που δεν εχουν καταχωρηθει στο χαρτη και ισως και αυτες οι 2 τελευταιες να εχουν ετοιμαστει, καθοσον να ειχαν κατασκευαστει μαζι με τις αλλες (Νοεμβριο-Δεκεμβριο 2015).


To κακό ξέρεις ποιο είναι ... Ότι όπως φαίνεται και στην φώτο από την καμπίνα στην Πεύκών, άλλα και στην 452 της Πετρούπολης κάποια κ@λοπαιδα άρχισαν την ζωγραφική. Μα γιατί σε αυτή την χώρα, να μην αφήνουν κάτι καινούργιο και καθαρό για κάποιο μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα?????

----------


## 10101

διαθέσιμες : 456,463,492,493,494,496,497,499,589,590,591,592,593,598
Τον Ιούνιο : 475,476,479,481,483,495,498,564,565,594,595

μη διαθέσιμες : 468 και 482 που σημαίνει ότι αυτές μάλλον θα μπουν πριν τον Ιούνιο

----------


## romankonis

> Μα γιατί σε αυτή την χώρα, να μην αφήνουν κάτι καινούργιο και καθαρό για κάποιο μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα?????


Επειδή έτσι τους έμαθαν οι γονείς και καλές παρέες. Ελλειψη εκπαίδευσης.

----------


## 10101

> To κακό ξέρεις ποιο είναι ... Ότι όπως φαίνεται και στην φώτο από την καμπίνα στην Πεύκών, άλλα και στην 452 της Πετρούπολης κάποια κ@λοπαιδα άρχισαν την ζωγραφική. Μα γιατί σε αυτή την χώρα, να μην αφήνουν κάτι καινούργιο και καθαρό για κάποιο μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα?????


soooooooooooooo trueeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

- - - Updated - - -




> Επειδή έτσι τους έμαθαν οι γονείς και καλές παρέες. Ελλειψη εκπαίδευσης.


soooooooooooooo trueeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## nicolasdr

Καλησπερα, για την περιοχη του μπουρναζιου υπαρχει καποιο νεοτερο? Παντα λαμβανοντας υποψιν και την πληθυσμιακη πυκνοτητα..

----------


## romankonis

> Καλησπερα, για την περιοχη του μπουρναζιου υπαρχει καποιο νεοτερο? Παντα λαμβανοντας υποψιν και την πληθυσμιακη πυκνοτητα..


Όσο ξέρω, προς τέλος του 2016.

----------


## krikelis

> διαθέσιμες : 456,463,492,493,494,496,497,499,589,590,591,592,593,598
> Τον Ιούνιο : 475,476,479,481,483,495,498,564,565,594,595
> 
> μη διαθέσιμες : 468 και 482 που σημαίνει ότι αυτές μάλλον θα μπουν πριν τον Ιούνιο


 στο αγιο ιεροθεο και για την ακριβεια στη διασταυρωσεις θαλη και τανταλου ,επι της θαλη ,και θαλη και πυθιας παλι επι της θαλη υπαρχουν δυο φρεσκιες καμπινες.η πρωτη ειναι καινουργια ενω η δευτερη αντικατεστησε παλιο καφαο.ξερουμε κατι για το ποτε θα δωσουν;

----------


## danaos130aup

> Χαχαχα θα δειξει φιλε! Κλασικα πιστευω καποια μαλακια θα γινει αλλα προς το παρον αναμενουμε το 50αρι


Ελα σε ψαχνουν απο το πρωι. Ποια Τεταρτη εμενα με συνδεσαν σημερα εσενα σε ψαχνει μου ειπε ο τεχνικος χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## rasta_vrasta

> Ελα σε ψαχνουν απο το πρωι. Ποια Τεταρτη εμενα με συνδεσαν σημερα εσενα σε ψαχνει μου ειπε ο τεχνικος χαχαχαχαχα



Oλα κομπλε?

Ξερουμε περιπου ποτε θα αρχισουν να δινουν και οι υπολοιποι παροχοι διαθεσιμοτητα?

----------


## danaos130aup

> Oλα κομπλε?
> 
> Ξερουμε περιπου ποτε θα αρχισουν να δινουν και οι υπολοιποι παροχοι διαθεσιμοτητα?


ολα καλα καμπανα που λενε          για τους αλλους εγω οχι δεν ξερω

----------


## agellioforos

πρεπει να εχουν αρχισει να δινουν. Στη 497 καμπινα στην οδο κορινθου η forthnet βγαζει διαθεσιμοτητα. ειδα και ενα τεχνικο του οτε. και τον ρωτησα αν στην 488 καμπινα θα εχει διαθεσιμοτητα και μου ειπε σε καμια 10 μερες θα εχουν ολες οι καμπινες που βαλανε απλα περιμενουν να συνδεθουν με τη Δεη. Βεβαια στο site του Οτε σε μερικες καμπινες οπως 495 -488-498 λεει διαθεσιμο τον ιουνιο.

----------


## danaos130aup

Αν τον ειδες σημερα ειναι αυτος που συνδεσε εμενα χαχαχαχαχαχαχα
Οτι σου ειπε ισχυει. Ειναι γνωστης.

----------


## agellioforos

Ναι σημερα τον ειδα πριν μια ωρα. Καπιον τυχερακια συνδεσε, μπορει και εσενα. αντε καλοριζικο το vdsl

----------


## danaos130aup

> Ναι σημερα τον ειδα πριν μια ωρα. Καπιον τυχερακια συνδεσε, μπορει και εσενα. αντε καλοριζικο το vdsl


Εμενα συνδεσε ενα ευσομουλης με μουσι χαχαχχαχαχαχχα.     Thankssssssssssss     και στα δικα σου

----------


## rasta_vrasta

> πρεπει να εχουν αρχισει να δινουν. Στη 497 καμπινα στην οδο κορινθου η forthnet βγαζει διαθεσιμοτητα. ειδα και ενα τεχνικο του οτε. και τον ρωτησα αν στην 488 καμπινα θα εχει διαθεσιμοτητα και μου ειπε σε καμια 10 μερες θα εχουν ολες οι καμπινες που βαλανε απλα περιμενουν να συνδεθουν με τη Δεη. Βεβαια στο site του Οτε σε μερικες καμπινες οπως 495 -488-498 λεει διαθεσιμο τον ιουνιο.


496 παντως δεν δινουν ακομα Forthnet/Wind

----------


## Dodolo

> Ελα σε ψαχνουν απο το πρωι. Ποια Τεταρτη εμενα με συνδεσαν σημερα εσενα σε ψαχνει μου ειπε ο τεχνικος χαχαχαχαχα


Καλορίζικη!!! Να τη χαρείς στο έπακρο!!! Η τηλεφωνία voip?

----------


## danaos130aup

> Καλορίζικη!!! Να τη χαρείς στο έπακρο!!! Η τηλεφωνία voip?



Μην με ρωτησεις πως και γιατι προσωρινα δεν θα γυρισω σε voip. Εγω. Κανονικα σε γυριζουν αυτοματα.

----------


## johnny_gra

> στο αγιο ιεροθεο και για την ακριβεια στη διασταυρωσεις θαλη και τανταλου ,επι της θαλη ,και θαλη και πυθιας παλι επι της θαλη υπαρχουν δυο φρεσκιες καμπινες.η πρωτη ειναι καινουργια ενω η δευτερη αντικατεστησε παλιο καφαο.ξερουμε κατι για το ποτε θα δωσουν;


και γω εκει κοντα μενω. ειναι καιρο αυτες οι καμπινες. δεν ξερω κατι για διαθεσιμοτητα. αν ξερει και καποιος να μας πει γιατι τα εργα εχουν σταματησει εκει, καθως πιο κατω προς την πλατεια της αγιας μαρινας δεν εχουν βαλει νεες καμπινες

----------


## Kootoomootoo

> ολα καλα καμπανα που λενε          για τους αλλους εγω οχι δεν ξερω


Η φωτογραφία που έχεις βάλει για το speedtest δεν φαίνεται, πρέπει να βάλεις τον κώδικα που λέει για φορουμ ή την εικόνα απευθείας (  ) btw καλορίζικα η γραμμή

----------


## 10101

> Η φωτογραφία που έχεις βάλει για το speedtest δεν φαίνεται, πρέπει να βάλεις τον κώδικα που λέει για φορουμ ή την εικόνα απευθείας ( Συνημμένο Αρχείο 169430 ) btw καλορίζικα η γραμμή


και τι δε θα έδινα για ένα τέτοιο ping
αν παίζεις τρελά παιχνίδια φίλε μου, αυτό το Πινγκ είναι απλά απίστευτο!!!!!



κοίτα εμένα για κλάματα
4 upload ? full streammmmmmm twitch :P
στο λολ μαξ 50 έχεις στο GO θα είσαι σαν να έχεις hack
έτσι από περιέργεια πόσο έιχες πριν ?


ξέρει κανείς πόσο θα έχω εγώ αν ποτέ με το καλό.....

----------


## danaos130aup

> και τι δε θα έδινα για ένα τέτοιο ping
> αν παίζεις τρελά παιχνίδια φίλε μου, αυτό το Πινγκ είναι απλά απίστευτο!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> κοίτα εμένα για κλάματα
> 4 upload ? full streammmmmmm twitch :P
> στο λολ μαξ 50 έχεις στο GO θα είσαι σαν να έχεις hack
> έτσι από περιέργεια πόσο έιχες πριν ?


To ping   εχει πεσει για πλακα στα παιχνιδια στο μισο και κατω.   π.χ απο 80-100 στο 40 armored warfare και στο warthunder apo 90-100 se 50. Πεταει λεμε

- - - Updated - - -




> Η φωτογραφία που έχεις βάλει για το speedtest δεν φαίνεται, πρέπει να βάλεις τον κώδικα που λέει για φορουμ ή την εικόνα απευθείας ( Συνημμένο Αρχείο 169430 ) btw καλορίζικα η γραμμή


Ναι θα το ρυθμισω απλα πεταω τωρα χαχαχχαχαχαχαχχχαχα

- - - Updated - - -




> Η φωτογραφία που έχεις βάλει για το speedtest δεν φαίνεται, πρέπει να βάλεις τον κώδικα που λέει για φορουμ ή την εικόνα απευθείας ( Συνημμένο Αρχείο 169430 ) btw καλορίζικα η γραμμή



Ψαχνω κατι π.χ για signature αλλα δεν το βρισκω. Χαχαχαχαχ μαλλον απο την χαρα μου τα ματια μου κανουν πουλακια  :ROFL: 

- - - Updated - - -




> και τι δε θα έδινα για ένα τέτοιο ping
> αν παίζεις τρελά παιχνίδια φίλε μου, αυτό το Πινγκ είναι απλά απίστευτο!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> κοίτα εμένα για κλάματα
> 4 upload ? full streammmmmmm twitch :P
> στο λολ μαξ 50 έχεις στο GO θα είσαι σαν να έχεις hack
> έτσι από περιέργεια πόσο έιχες πριν ?
> ...


Για stream θα δουμε το βραδυ. Να δουμε τι πουλια πιανουμε χαχαχαχχαχαχα

----------


## Kootoomootoo

> και τι δε θα έδινα για ένα τέτοιο ping
> αν παίζεις τρελά παιχνίδια φίλε μου, αυτό το Πινγκ είναι απλά απίστευτο!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> κοίτα εμένα για κλάματα
> 4 upload ? full streammmmmmm twitch :P
> στο λολ μαξ 50 έχεις στο GO θα είσαι σαν να έχεις hack
> έτσι από περιέργεια πόσο έιχες πριν ?
> ...


Για το ping μπορείς να βάλεις fast path αλλά θα χάσεις 1 με 2 mbits οπότε άστο καλύτερα  :ROFL:  εγώ με Forthnet έχω κάτω από 50 ms προς Αγγλία, σε google, youtube, skroutz άμα κάνω ping από cmd έχω σταθερά 4 ms

----------


## danaos130aup

> Για το ping μπορείς να βάλεις fast path αλλά θα χάσεις 1 με 2 mbits οπότε άστο καλύτερα  εγώ με Forthnet έχω κάτω από 50 ms προς Αγγλία, σε google, youtube, skroutz άμα κάνω ping από cmd έχω σταθερά 4 ms


Ειμαι σε fastpath και δεν εχασα καθολου

----------


## Kootoomootoo

Έχεις attainable rate πολύ παραπάνω από την ταχύτητα που συγχρονίζεις, ο φίλος πάνω που έγραψε για το ping είναι σε adsl και δεν έχει και κάποιο attainable rate παραπάνω από αυτό που συγχρονίζει σίγουρα

----------


## Dodolo

> Μην με ρωτησεις πως και γιατι προσωρινα δεν θα γυρισω σε voip. Εγω. Κανονικα σε γυριζουν αυτοματα.


OK. Δεν σε ρωτάω. Καλό σερφάρισμα  :Smile:

----------


## Mirmidon

> Ειμαι σε fastpath και δεν εχασα καθολου


Πόση απόσταση έχεις με την καμπίνα;

----------


## danaos130aup

> Πόση απόσταση έχεις με την καμπίνα;


  υπολογισε 1μιση τετραγωνο

----------


## snolly

Καλο Ιουνιο εμεις. Θα τσεκαρω εγω βεβαια καθε 2-3 μερες τη σελιδα του ΟΤΕ μηπως και τυχον δωσουν πιο νωρις απο αυτο που γραφουν.

----------


## danaos130aup

> Καλο Ιουνιο εμεις. Θα τσεκαρω εγω βεβαια καθε 2-3 μερες τη σελιδα του ΟΤΕ μηπως και τυχον δωσουν πιο νωρις απο αυτο που γραφουν.


Ποιο γρηγορα θα παρεις

----------


## Mirmidon

Ευχαριστώ. Καλά κατεβάσματα τώρα.  :One thumb up:

----------


## mike_871

> Ελα σε ψαχνουν απο το πρωι. Ποια Τεταρτη εμενα με συνδεσαν σημερα εσενα σε ψαχνει μου ειπε ο τεχνικος χαχαχαχαχα


Για γουρουνοπουλο ουτε λεξη? :Razz: 
Αντε σιγα σιγα να βαλουν παντου καινουριες καμπινες

----------


## Mirmidon

> Για γουρουνοπουλο ουτε λεξη?
> Αντε σιγα σιγα να βαλουν παντου καινουριες καμπινες


Εγώ  :Chef:  αρκούμαι και σε ένα κατσικάκι γάλακτος.....

----------


## danaos130aup

> Για γουρουνοπουλο ουτε λεξη?
> Αντε σιγα σιγα να βαλουν παντου καινουριες καμπινες


A ολα κι ολα εγω δεν εταξα τιποτα. Αλλα μην λετε τετοια γιατι εχουμε και καλοθελητες εδω μεσα και κανουν παραπονα στους διαχειριστες και σβηνουν μηνυματα. χαχαχαχαχχαχαχαχ
Οποιος ειναι φιλος ας κοπιασει  :Clap:

----------


## 10101

πείρα τηλ και τους είπα να μου βάλουν fastpath , από αυτό πόσο μεγάλη διαφορά θα δω?

----------


## mike_871

> πείρα τηλ και τους είπα να μου βάλουν fastpath , από αυτό πόσο μεγάλη διαφορά θα δω?
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 169442


εγω παντως εχω 6ms στο speedtest με adsl fast path wind και 58ms στο lol east, 3400 μετρα απο αστικο κεντρο

----------


## Kootoomootoo

> εγω παντως εχω 6ms στο speedtest με adsl fast path wind και 58ms στο lol east, 3400 μετρα απο αστικο κεντρο


Έχεις την ip του server;

----------


## mike_871

> Έχεις την ip του server;


tracert 31.186.224.42
tracert 95.172.65.100

----------


## Kootoomootoo

Στην 1η μου έβγαλε 51 στο τελευταίο hop (αν λέγεται έτσι), στην δεύτερη Forthnet με 4 ms και μετά timeout μήπως υπάρχει απευθείας σύνδεση με τον σερβερ και λόγο του ddos firewall το έκανε αυτό;

----------


## danaos130aup

> Έχεις attainable rate πολύ παραπάνω από την ταχύτητα που συγχρονίζεις, ο φίλος πάνω που έγραψε για το ping είναι σε adsl και δεν έχει και κάποιο attainable rate παραπάνω από αυτό που συγχρονίζει σίγουρα


Το ξερω γιαυτο υπαρχει και ενδεχομενο να μπω σε πιλοτικο για 100αρα μιας και ειχα το προνομιο να ειμαι απο τους πρωτους. Θα δουμε.....

----------


## Kootoomootoo

> Το ξερω γιαυτο υπαρχει και ενδεχομενο να μπω σε πιλοτικο για 100αρα μιας και ειχα το προνομιο να ειμαι απο τους πρωτους. Θα δουμε.....


Δεν το δίνουν μόνο σε εταιρίες; Έχω δει άλλα 2 άτομα μόνο εδώ σε όλο το φορουμ να έχουν το πιλοτικό αλλά μήπως ο ΟΤΕ το κάνει όταν βλέπει ότι δεν υπάρχει κάποια κίνηση με το δίκτυο;

----------


## danaos130aup

> Δεν το δίνουν μόνο σε εταιρίες; Έχω δει άλλα 2 άτομα μόνο εδώ σε όλο το φορουμ να έχουν το πιλοτικό αλλά μήπως ο ΟΤΕ το κάνει όταν βλέπει ότι δεν υπάρχει κάποια κίνηση με το δίκτυο;


Αν εχεις μπαρμπα στη Κορωνη ολα γινονται   λολ

----------


## Kootoomootoo

Πριν πόσους μήνες ξεκίνησαν οι εργασίες για την καμπίνα σου;
Στον κόσμο του OTE όλα είναι δυνατά! Καλά κατεβάσματα!  :Clap:

----------


## Νέφερ

Δεν πρόκειται να γίνει πιλοτικό τέτοιου σκέλους τόσο μακριά από το ΑΚ.

Το λογικό είναι να γίνει προσπάθεια σε πιο μικρή περιοχή ή τουλάχιστον πιο κοντά.

----------


## danaos130aup

> Δεν πρόκειται να γίνει πιλοτικό τέτοιου σκέλους τόσο μακριά από το ΑΚ.
> 
> Το λογικό είναι να γίνει προσπάθεια σε πιο μικρή περιοχή ή τουλάχιστον πιο κοντά.


οκ αφου το λες εσυ

- - - Updated - - -




> Πριν πόσους μήνες ξεκίνησαν οι εργασίες για την καμπίνα σου;
> Στον κόσμο του OTE όλα είναι δυνατά! Καλά κατεβάσματα!


3μιση με 4 σε αντιθεση με κατι πυθιες που ελεγαν 6

----------


## 10101

> εγω παντως εχω 6ms στο speedtest με adsl fast path wind και 58ms στο lol east, 3400 μετρα απο αστικο κεντρο


Σήμερα θα μου το φτιάξουν.....λογικά και εγώ πάνω κάτω το ίδιο θα έχω..... μακάρι δηλαδή :P 
γιατί δε παλευόταν με 90~100 + spikess

- - - Updated - - -

54ms στο battlefield 4 omg όπου είχα 100~150
είναι σουπερ smooth σα να παίζεις campaign

----------


## Kootoomootoo

Έχει όντως μεγάλη διαφορά, στα πόσα κλειδώνεις τώρα;

----------


## 10101

> Έχει όντως μεγάλη διαφορά, στα πόσα κλειδώνεις τώρα;


στα 6~7

στο NA του λολ έχω 169ms σταθερό playable

----------


## Kootoomootoo

Πολύ καλά είναι, καλό online gaming  :Razz:

----------


## 10101

> Πολύ καλά είναι, καλό online gaming


hahahaha thankssssss  :Wink:

----------


## danaos130aup

Εχτες λοιπον κατεβασα την πρωτη μου ταινια.
Ενα θα σας πω.........ΦΕΡΤΕ ΣΚΛΗΡΟΥΣ ΝΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΓΕΜΙΖΩΩΩΩΩΩ   XAXAXAXAXAXXAXAXAXAXA

OYTE ΤΣΙΓΑΡΟ ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΛΑΒΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ!!!!! :Clap:     ΧΩΡΙΣ ΥΠΕΡΒΟΛΗ    ΚΑΙ ΠΑΡΑΛΛΗΛΑ ΕΠΑΙΖΑ ΚΑΙ GAME ONLINE ΧΩΡΙΣ ΘΕΜΑ     ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧ!!!!
ΤΟ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ ΣΕ ΑΛΛΗ ΔΙΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΛΕΜΕ  :Worthy:

----------


## Mirmidon

> Εχτες λοιπον κατεβασα την πρωτη μου ταινια.
> Ενα θα σας πω.........ΦΕΡΤΕ ΣΚΛΗΡΟΥΣ ΝΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΓΕΜΙΖΩΩΩΩΩΩ   XAXAXAXAXAXXAXAXAXAXA
> 
> OYTE ΤΣΙΓΑΡΟ ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΛΑΒΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ!!!!!    ΧΩΡΙΣ ΥΠΕΡΒΟΛΗ    ΚΑΙ ΠΑΡΑΛΛΗΛΑ ΕΠΑΙΖΑ ΚΑΙ GAME ONLINE ΧΩΡΙΣ ΘΕΜΑ     ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧ!!!!
> ΤΟ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ ΣΕ ΑΛΛΗ ΔΙΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΛΕΜΕ


To peiratiko, το peiratiko σάλπαρε, σάλπαρε λέμε λεμεεεεεεε   :Laughing:  :ROFL:

----------


## danaos130aup

> To peiratiko, το peiratiko σάλπαρε, σάλπαρε λέμε λεμεεεεεεε


καλοοοοοοο!!!!!

----------


## Kenzu44

Μπραβο σε οσους μπορουν να βαλουν vdsl με τις καινουργιες καμπινες.Εγω ειμαι απο τους ατυχους διοτι η μιση γειτονια μου εχει vdsl διαθεσιμοτητα και εγω για 5 σπιτια διαφορα δεν παιρνω και ουτεβλεπω να παιρνω για πολυ καιρο ακομη. Μενω επι τις λαςκαρεως και αγιου ελευθεριου.Ειναι πραγματι ειρωνια να κανω download με 230kb. Αν ξερει κανεις και μπορει να μου πει πως και αν μπορω να κανω κατι ωστε να μπορεσουμε να δουμε και εμεις λιγο φως!

----------


## danaos130aup

> Μπραβο σε οσους μπορουν να βαλουν vdsl με τις καινουργιες καμπινες.Εγω ειμαι απο τους ατυχους διοτι η μιση γειτονια μου εχει vdsl διαθεσιμοτητα και εγω για 5 σπιτια διαφορα δεν παιρνω και ουτεβλεπω να παιρνω για πολυ καιρο ακομη. Μενω επι τις λαςκαρεως και αγιου ελευθεριου.Ειναι πραγματι ειρωνια να κανω download με 230kb. Αν ξερει κανεις και μπορει να μου πει πως και αν μπορω να κανω κατι ωστε να μπορεσουμε να δουμε και εμεις λιγο φως!


Κανε λιγο υπομονη

----------


## Mirmidon

> Μπραβο σε οσους μπορουν να βαλουν vdsl με τις καινουργιες καμπινες.Εγω ειμαι απο τους ατυχους διοτι η μιση γειτονια μου εχει vdsl διαθεσιμοτητα και εγω για 5 σπιτια διαφορα δεν παιρνω και ουτεβλεπω να παιρνω για πολυ καιρο ακομη. Μενω επι τις λαςκαρεως και αγιου ελευθεριου.Ειναι πραγματι ειρωνια να κανω download με 230kb. Αν ξερει κανεις και μπορει να μου πει πως και αν μπορω να κανω κατι ωστε να μπορεσουμε να δουμε και εμεις λιγο φως!


Καλό κουράγιο φιλαράκο.... :Crying:

----------


## Νέφερ

Μας το τρίβουν στη μούρη τώρα....

 :Crying:

----------


## jimmyl

Να σας καει η καμπινα και να λιωσει ο χαλκος και να γινει σουπα , και να τυφλωθει η οπτικη ινα , την αγανακτηση μου μεσα

----------


## GeoHet

> Κανε λιγο υπομονη


Φιλε ασε με trollαρε ο τεχνικος του ΟΤΕ. Με παιρνει τηλ τη Δευτερα ενω δουλευα και μου λεει σας το εχω συνδεσει ολα οκ μου λεει. Με πιανει μια ξενερα του λεω φιλε ακομα περιμενω το router και μου λεει οκ αρα το αφηνω οπως πριν γιατι δεν θα συγχρονιζα μεχρι να παρω το router. Σημερα παρελαβα το Speedport και γω και περιμενω αυριο θα με παρει τηλεφωνο ξανα που θα το συνδεσει παλι  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Απο την 497 παιρνεις? Θελω να καταλαβω ποσο μακρια της εισαι για ταχυτητες. Εγω Κερασουντος ειμαι και την βλεπω απο το μπαλκονι την καμπινα χαχαχα. Οποτε πιστευω θα ειμαστε σφαιρα  :Wink:

----------


## Atallos

Απο τους υπολοιπους παροχους ποτε να περιμενουμε για τις πιο προσφατες καμπινες ?

----------


## GeoHet

> Απο τους υπολοιπους παροχους ποτε να περιμενουμε για τις πιο προσφατες καμπινες ?


Απ'οτι εχω καταλαβει εφοσον καλυψει ο ΟΤΕ οπως θελει τις νεες καμπινες τοτε θα δωσει και σε αλλους. Για παραδειγμα γειτονας με HOL στην 497 που ειμαι και γω, του ειπαν οτι δεν γνωριζουν κατι ακομα και θα περιμενουν ενημερωση απο τον ΟΤΕ.

----------


## jkoukos

> Φιλε ασε με trollαρε ο τεχνικος του ΟΤΕ. Με παιρνει τηλ τη Δευτερα ενω δουλευα και μου λεει σας το εχω συνδεσει ολα οκ μου λεει. Με πιανει μια ξενερα του λεω φιλε ακομα περιμενω το router και μου λεει οκ αρα το αφηνω οπως πριν γιατι δεν θα συγχρονιζα μεχρι να παρω το router. Σημερα παρελαβα το Speedport και γω και περιμενω αυριο θα με παρει τηλεφωνο ξανα που θα το συνδεσει παλι   Απο την 497 παιρνεις? Θελω να καταλαβω ποσο μακρια της εισαι για ταχυτητες. Εγω Κερασουντος ειμαι και την βλεπω απο το μπαλκονι την καμπινα χαχαχα. Οποτε πιστευω θα ειμαστε σφαιρα


Η καμπίνα δίνει ταυτόχρονα ADSL και VDSL. Απορώ γιατί σου είπε ο τεχνικός ότι δεν θα συγχρονίζεις αν δεν βάλεις την νέα συσκευή. Απλά θα είχες ADSL και μάλιστα με μεγάλο συγχρονισμό λόγω μικρότερης απόστασης.

----------


## GeoHet

Το ξερω αλλα εκεινη τη στιγμη δε σκεφτομουν ημουν στη δουλεια  :Sad:  Τελοσπαντων δε με πειραξε ιδιαιτερα αυριο θα το λιωσω  :One thumb up:   :Worthy:

----------


## Mirmidon

> Φιλε ασε με trollαρε ο τεχνικος του ΟΤΕ. Με παιρνει τηλ τη Δευτερα ενω δουλευα και μου λεει σας το εχω συνδεσει ολα οκ μου λεει. Με πιανει μια ξενερα του λεω φιλε ακομα περιμενω το router και μου λεει οκ αρα το αφηνω οπως πριν γιατι δεν θα συγχρονιζα μεχρι να παρω το router. Σημερα παρελαβα το Speedport και γω και περιμενω αυριο θα με παρει τηλεφωνο ξανα που θα το συνδεσει παλι   Απο την 497 παιρνεις? Θελω να καταλαβω ποσο μακρια της εισαι για ταχυτητες. Εγω Κερασουντος ειμαι και την βλεπω απο το μπαλκονι την καμπινα χαχαχα. Οποτε πιστευω θα ειμαστε σφαιρα





> Η καμπίνα δίνει ταυτόχρονα ADSL και VDSL. Απορώ γιατί σου είπε ο τεχνικός ότι δεν θα συγχρονίζεις αν δεν βάλεις την νέα συσκευή. Απλά θα είχες ADSL και μάλιστα με μεγάλο συγχρονισμό λόγω μικρότερης απόστασης.


Άσε που οι καμπίνες ειναι κοντά στα σπίτια μας και με VDSL δεν τίθεται σημαντικό θεμα μείωσης, λόγω απόστασης,της ταχύτητας όπως με το ADSL

----------


## Νέφερ

Αυτό το ότι έχουν κάποιες καμπίνες τα πάντα (ρεύμα εξοπλισμό κτλ).

Και θα δοθούν το Ιούνιο.... Γιατί περνάει ασχολίαστο?...

----------


## danaos130aup

> Να σας καει η καμπινα και να λιωσει ο χαλκος και να γινει σουπα , και να τυφλωθει η οπτικη ινα , την αγανακτηση μου μεσα


Για ποιον τα λες αυτα ρε φιλε?

- - - Updated - - -




> Η καμπίνα δίνει ταυτόχρονα ADSL και VDSL. Απορώ γιατί σου είπε ο τεχνικός ότι δεν θα συγχρονίζεις αν δεν βάλεις την νέα συσκευή. Απλά θα είχες ADSL και μάλιστα με μεγάλο συγχρονισμό λόγω μικρότερης απόστασης.


Γιατι πολυ απλα του εκανε βαθμονομηση για VDSL και δεν επιτρεπεται ADSL απο καμπινα. Γινεται μονο σε εξαιρετικες περιπτωσεις. Και ο τεχνικος ουτε νομιμοποιειτε αλλα ουτε προκειται να κανει τετοιο πραγμα οταν ολα ειναι οκ και η μ@λ@κια ειναι δικια τους οταν δεν παιρνουν απο πριν τηλεφωνο να ειδοποιησουν. Αυτο  θα παθαινα και εγω απλα ετυχε και ημουν σπιτι. Και αφου με συνδεσαν και κατα τυχη ειχε μαζι του ρουτερ ο τεχνικος μου το αφησε. Γιατι οι μπαγλαμαδες με πηραν την αλλη μερα για να κλεισουμε ραντεβου λεει να ερθει ο τεχνικος να κανει την αλλαγη ενω ημουν απο την προηγουμενη συνδεμενος. Μην γραφεις οτι θελεις (στο εχω ξαναπει αλλα με γραφεις κανονικα και κανεις κακο στον κοσμο αλλα δεν εννοεις να καταλαβεις) και το παλιο ρουτερ δεν συγχρονιζει ετσι ευκολα.

- - - Updated - - -




> Αυτό το ότι έχουν κάποιες καμπίνες τα πάντα (ρεύμα εξοπλισμό κτλ).
> 
> Και θα δοθούν το Ιούνιο.... Γιατί περνάει ασχολίαστο?...


Αυτον τον Ιουνιο που το βρηκατε????? Ποιος σας το ειπε????

- - - Updated - - -




> Φιλε ασε με trollαρε ο τεχνικος του ΟΤΕ. Με παιρνει τηλ τη Δευτερα ενω δουλευα και μου λεει σας το εχω συνδεσει ολα οκ μου λεει. Με πιανει μια ξενερα του λεω φιλε ακομα περιμενω το router και μου λεει οκ αρα το αφηνω οπως πριν γιατι δεν θα συγχρονιζα μεχρι να παρω το router. Σημερα παρελαβα το Speedport και γω και περιμενω αυριο θα με παρει τηλεφωνο ξανα που θα το συνδεσει παλι   Απο την 497 παιρνεις? Θελω να καταλαβω ποσο μακρια της εισαι για ταχυτητες. Εγω Κερασουντος ειμαι και την βλεπω απο το μπαλκονι την καμπινα χαχαχα. Οποτε πιστευω θα ειμαστε σφαιρα


496 θα πιανεις ακριβως 49999/4999 μην το ψαχνεις καθολου. Αρα την Δευτερα εσενα εψαχνε μου το ειπε.

----------


## Νέφερ

> Αυτον τον Ιουνιο που το βρηκατε????? Ποιος σας το ειπε????


Ίσως δεν το έγραψα σωστά.
Εννοώ γιατί δεν έχουμε σχολιάσει ότι κάποιες καμπίνες που είχαν μπει πρώτες (π.χ 483) και έχουν τα πάντα μέσα, δεν δόθηκαν τώρα μαζί με όλες τις άλλες και θα πάνε Ιούνιο. (Ο έλεγχος διαθεσιμότητας αυτό λέει).
Μου φαίνεται απίστευτα παράλογο. (Νιώθω γκαντέμης έως αηδίας μιας και νόμιζα ότι θα ήμουν από τους πρώτους που θα έβαζε)

----------


## danaos130aup

> Ίσως δεν το έγραψα σωστά.
> Εννοώ γιατί δεν έχουμε σχολιάσει ότι κάποιες καμπίνες που είχαν μπει πρώτες (π.χ 483) και έχουν τα πάντα μέσα, δεν δόθηκαν τώρα μαζί με όλες τις άλλες και θα πάνε Ιούνιο. (Ο έλεγχος διαθεσιμότητας αυτό λέει).
> Μου φαίνεται απίστευτα παράλογο. (Νιώθω γκαντέμης έως αηδίας μιας και νόμιζα ότι θα ήμουν από τους πρώτους που θα έβαζε)


Ετσι οπως το λες, ναι ,εχεις δικιο απλα μηπως εχει προκυψει κανα θεμα το οποιο δεν ηταν προβλεψιμο, αλλιως δεν υπαρχει λογος. Εγω πιστεω θα παρεις πολυ πολυ νωριτερα.
Ξερεις πως αλλαζουν αυτα προς το καλυτερο ή προς το χειροτερο. Αυτη την στιγμη παντως ολα πανε προς το καλυτερο, οποτε πιστευω πολυ νωριτερα.

----------


## GeoHet

> Για ποιον τα λες αυτα ρε φιλε?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Γιατι πολυ απλα του εκανε βαθμονομηση για VDSL και δεν επιτρεπεται ADSL απο καμπινα. Γινεται μονο σε εξαιρετικες περιπτωσεις. Και ο τεχνικος ουτε νομιμοποιειτε αλλα ουτε προκειται να κανει τετοιο πραγμα οταν ολα ειναι οκ και η μ@λ@κια ειναι δικια τους οταν δεν παιρνουν απο πριν τηλεφωνο να ειδοποιησουν. Αυτο  θα παθαινα και εγω απλα ετυχε και ημουν σπιτι. Και αφου με συνδεσαν και κατα τυχη ειχε μαζι του ρουτερ ο τεχνικος μου το αφησε. Γιατι οι μπαγλαμαδες με πηραν την αλλη μερα για να κλεισουμε ραντεβου λεει να ερθει ο τεχνικος να κανει την αλλαγη ενω ημουν απο την προηγουμενη συνδεμενος. Μην γραφεις οτι θελεις (στο εχω ξαναπει αλλα με γραφεις κανονικα και κανεις κακο στον κοσμο αλλα δεν εννοεις να καταλαβεις) και το παλιο ρουτερ δεν συγχρονιζει ετσι ευκολα.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


Χαχαχα ναι ασε με πηρε τηλεφωνο την ωρα που λες οτι με εψαχνε. Αλλα κλασικα οπως ειπαμε καποια μαλακια εγινε τουλαχιστον αυτη ηταν οτι δεν υπαρχει συνεννοηση μεταξυ τεχνικων και λοιπων του ΟΤΕ  :ROFL:

----------


## Mirmidon

Αμυντορος στο ύψος της Πλατείας Δεγλερη το γύρισαν σε "Διαθεσιμο από Ιούνιο 2016"  :One thumb up: 

Από το Αστυνομικό τμήμα και κάτω όμως δεν βγάζει διαθεσιμότητα.

----------


## snolly

όλη μέρα στο repeat

----------


## jkoukos

> Γιατι πολυ απλα του εκανε βαθμονομηση για VDSL και δεν επιτρεπεται ADSL απο καμπινα. Γινεται μονο σε εξαιρετικες περιπτωσεις. Και ο τεχνικος ουτε νομιμοποιειτε αλλα ουτε προκειται να κανει τετοιο πραγμα οταν ολα ειναι οκ και η μ@λ@κια ειναι δικια τους οταν δεν παιρνουν απο πριν τηλεφωνο να ειδοποιησουν. Αυτο  θα παθαινα και εγω απλα ετυχε και ημουν σπιτι. Και αφου με συνδεσαν και κατα τυχη ειχε μαζι του ρουτερ ο τεχνικος μου το αφησε. Γιατι οι μπαγλαμαδες με πηραν την αλλη μερα για να κλεισουμε ραντεβου λεει να ερθει ο τεχνικος να κανει την αλλαγη ενω ημουν απο την προηγουμενη συνδεμενος. Μην γραφεις οτι θελεις (στο εχω ξαναπει αλλα με γραφεις κανονικα και κανεις κακο στον κοσμο αλλα δεν εννοεις να καταλαβεις) και το παλιο ρουτερ δεν συγχρονιζει ετσι ευκολα.


Δεν είσα καλά ενημερωμένος.
Ο εξοπλισμός της καμπίνας δίνει σε κάθε πόρτα *ταυτόχρονα* ADSL και VDSL. Ανάλογα το modem που συνδέεις στην γραμμή, έχεις τον αντίστοιχο συγχρονισμό. Τόσο απλά. Μια δοκιμή θα σε πείσει. 
Αυτό που λες ότι δεν επιτρέπεται ADSL από καμπίνα, είναι σωστό αν το συμβόλαιό σου είναι για ADSL. Αν όμως είναι για VDSL (όπως τώρα) δεν ισχύει.
Μια χαρά δουλεύουν όλες οι συσκευές (και το παλιό router), αρκεί να έχουν τις σωστές ρυθμίσεις. Αν είσαι στον ίδιο πάροχο δεν χρειάζεται καμία αλλαγή για ADSL από καμπίνα. Όπως δούλευε από το αστικό κέντρο, θα δουλεύει και από την καμπίνα.
Μήπως με πέρασες για άλλο μέλος; Πότε μου "την έχεις ξαναπεί";

----------


## Dodolo

Καμπίνες 479 & 476: Ενώ μέχρι χθες έλεγε διαθέσιμο τον Ιούνιο του 2016, τώρα Διαθέσιμο στην περιοχή σας. Όσοι πιστοί, κάντε αίτηση…

----------


## danaos130aup

> Καμπίνες 479 & 476: Ενώ μέχρι χθες έλεγε διαθέσιμο τον Ιούνιο του 2016, τώρα Διαθέσιμο στην περιοχή σας. Όσοι πιστοί, κάντε αίτηση…


Ειδατε??? Δικαιωνομαι!!! Σας ειπα μην ανησυχειτε θα παρετε νωριτερα!!!!!

----------


## Mirmidon

> Καμπίνες 479 & 476: Ενώ μέχρι χθες έλεγε διαθέσιμο τον Ιούνιο του 2016, τώρα Διαθέσιμο στην περιοχή σας. Όσοι πιστοί, κάντε αίτηση…


Σημαντικό. Ευχαριστούμε για την ειδοποίηση. Θα περιμένω ανάλογα και στη δική μου.  :One thumb up: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Ειδατε??? Δικαιωνομαι!!! Σας ειπα μην ανησυχειτε θα παρετε νωριτερα!!!!!


Σωστός ο παίχτης.  :One thumb up:

----------


## GeoHet

ΚΑΙ ΠΕΤΑΩ ΨΗΛΑ  :Respekt:

----------


## griniaris

> ΚΑΙ ΠΕΤΑΩ ΨΗΛΑ


Ζηλεψα...  :Sad:

----------


## GeoHet

Κοιτα ειμαι διπλα στην καμπινα και αποτι φαινεται ολα καλα με τον χαλκο απο εκει και μεχρι στη μπριζα του σπιτιου μου, οποτε ολα τελεια!

Μην απογοητευεσαι φιλε ας ευχαριστηθουμε το VDSL  :Cool:

----------


## danaos130aup

> Κοιτα ειμαι διπλα στην καμπινα και αποτι φαινεται ολα καλα με τον χαλκο απο εκει και μεχρι στη μπριζα του σπιτιου μου, οποτε ολα τελεια!
> 
> Μην απογοητευεσαι φιλε ας ευχαριστηθουμε το VDSL


Στο ειπα φυσεκι θα ειναι χαχαχαχαχαχα. Καντην και fastpath αν θελεις και πεζεις παιχνιδια online και εισαι τουμπανο. Καλοριζικη. Βεβαια σου ριχνω λιγο στο upload εχεις 4996 και εχω 4999 χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ :Clap:

----------


## jkoukos

@danaos130aup, έχουμε κάποια απάντηση στο ερώτημα;

----------


## GeoHet

> Στο ειπα φυσεκι θα ειναι χαχαχαχαχαχα. Καντην και fastpath αν θελεις και πεζεις παιχνιδια online και εισαι τουμπανο. Καλοριζικη. Βεβαια σου ριχνω λιγο στο upload εχεις 4996 και εχω 4999 χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ


Χαχαχαχα τουμπανο λεμε!  :ROFL:  Το attainable με κανει να σκεφτομαι ομως παραπανω  :Razz:

----------


## teo74

καλησπέρα στους τυχερούς vdsl κατοχους...γνωρίζουμε ποτε θα ξεκινησουν τα εργα περιοχη αγιας τριαδας εδώ στο περιστερι?(γηπεδο ατρομητου)...ευχαριστω

----------


## Kenzu44

Εχει κανεις κανα νεο ποτε θα βαλουν και αμα vdsl για 489 , 464 και γενικοτερα απο αγ ελευθεριου και προς πελοπιδα?

----------


## Νέφερ

483333333
ΔΙΑΘΕΣΙΜΟ ΣΤΗ ΠΕΡΙΟΧΗ ΣΑΣ 

ΓΟΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΑΟΥΥΥΥΥ!

Έγινε αίτηση,ενεργοποίηση αύριο.

----------


## Atallos

Τοσο asap γινονται οι ενεργοποιησεις στο VDSL η απλα παιζει ρολο οτι ειναι ΟΤΕ?

----------


## Mirmidon

> Τοσο asap γινονται οι ενεργοποιησεις στο VDSL η απλα παιζει ρολο οτι ειναι ΟΤΕ?


Είναι ήδη πελάτης και κάνει αναβάθμιση.

- - - Updated - - -




> Εχει κανεις κανα νεο ποτε θα βαλουν και αμα vdsl για 489 , 464 και γενικοτερα απο αγ ελευθεριου και προς πελοπιδα?


Μόνο κάποιος από τον ίδιο τον ΟΤΕ μπορεί να ξέρει και θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον κάποιος, από το τμήμα marketing ίσως, να έγραφε δυο λόγια εδώ στο forum. Οι υπόλοιποι μόνο εικασίες μπορούν να κάνουν.

----------


## Νέφερ

Κάνω αναβάθμιση και έχω ήδη το Speedport i2 οπότε δεν περιμένω για εξοπλισμό. Είναι το 90% της καθυστέρησης νομίζω.

----------


## Dodolo

> Κάνω αναβάθμιση και έχω ήδη το Speedport i2 οπότε δεν περιμένω για εξοπλισμό. Είναι το 90% της καθυστέρησης νομίζω.


Πες μας νέα και δώσε και τα νέα σου στατιστικά. Άντε με το καλό!!!

----------


## anthip09

Καλοριζικες σε όλους παιδιά..ρουφήξτε τα MB  :ROFL:

----------


## 10101

> 483333333
> ΔΙΑΘΕΣΙΜΟ ΣΤΗ ΠΕΡΙΟΧΗ ΣΑΣ 
> 
> ΓΟΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΑΟΥΥΥΥΥ!
> 
> Έγινε αίτηση,ενεργοποίηση αύριο.


yessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
λογικά εγώ καμιά 10αριά μέρες πρέπει να περιμένω....αλλά όπως και να έχει καλύτερα από το να περιμένω 2 μήνες χαχαχαχ :P
Άντε καλά κατεβάσματα να έχουμε  :Wink:

----------


## Mirmidon

> yessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
> λογικά εγώ καμιά 10αριά μέρες πρέπει να περιμένω....αλλά όπως και να έχει καλύτερα από το να περιμένω 2 μήνες χαχαχαχ :P
> Άντε καλά κατεβάσματα να έχουμε


Δίσκοι.....υπάρχουν. :Laughing:

----------


## chdarmas

για Πετρούπολη έλεγξε κανείς διαθεσιμότητα;

είδα πέρασαν τα <κουτιά> στα κάθετα στενα της σκουφά   :Cool:

----------


## Mirmidon

> για Πετρούπολη έλεγξε κανείς διαθεσιμότητα;
> 
> είδα πέρασαν τα <κουτιά> στα κάθετα στενα της σκουφά


Γράφει το θέμα, διάβασέ το.

----------


## LEFTERIS733

για την καμπινα 561 υπαρχει καποια πληροφορια?αυτες που ειναι πιο ψηλα, στον ιδιο δρομο, εχουν αλλαχτει εδω και πανω απο 2 μηνες...αυτη ακομα

----------


## ToAlani

> Τοσο asap γινονται οι ενεργοποιησεις στο VDSL η απλα παιζει ρολο οτι ειναι ΟΤΕ?


Παίζει ρόλο ότι είναι ΟΤΕ.

Φίλος γύρισε από HOL -> OTE σε 2 μέρες τα είχε όλα ready.

----------


## 10101

nefer , τελικά σε συνδέσανε ?

----------


## Νέφερ

Όχι, υπάρχει καθυστέρηση.
Θα περιμένω μέχρι αύριο προτού αρχίσω τα τηλέφωνα.

----------


## Stilskin

Ελα μωρή Wind!!! Είσαι πολύ μπροστά τελικά!!!  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Clap:  :One thumb up:  :Laughing: 

Ο πρώτος εναλλακτικός πάροχος που δίνει Vdsl μέσω καμπίνας στην περιοχή μου. Σε έλεγχο που έκανα σε Forthnet και Voda δεν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα.

Αντε να κάνουμε αίτηση και εμείς για να παίρνουμε σειρά για ενεργοποιηση.

----------


## 10101

50 mbps από forthnet στη καμπίνα μου !!!  :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy: 
όσοι έχετε forth πάρτε τηλ 483 καμπίνα

----------


## griniaris

Που βρισκεται η 483 ?

----------


## snolly

> Ελα μωρή Wind!!! Είσαι πολύ μπροστά τελικά!!!



και σε μενα στην 498 δινει μονο η Wind και σε αλλον φιλο στο Περιστερι παλι δινει μονο η Wind.

και επειδη εγω θυμαμαι το 2007 που εμεινα χωρις ιντερνετ και τηλεφωνο για 1+ χρονο με την tellas μηπως απλα λενε ψεματα για τη διαθεσιμοτητα για να προσελκυσουν τον πελατη και μετα τον καθυστερουν απλα μεχρι οντως να υπαρχει διαθεσιμοτητα;

----------


## Kenzu44

Και εμενα παιδες μου δεινει η wind και οχι ο οτε!Αν και βρισκομαι 5 σπιτια μακρια απ την διαθεσιμοτιτα. Υπαρχει περιπτωση να δωσει η wind ενω ο οτε δεν σου δεινει;

----------


## Stilskin

Χωρίς να είμαι εντελώς αντίθετος στο σκεπτικό σου, η δική μου άποψη είναι γιατί να το κάνει τώρα συγκεκριμμένα και οχι πριν ενα μήνα που ενεργοποιήθηκε η καμπίνα? Τότε θα εγκλώβιζε περισσότερους υποψήφιους πελάτες.
Ηδη έχουν αργήσει να δώσουν οι εναλλακτικοί απο τις ενεργοποιημένες καμπίνες. Σύμφωνα με αναφορές μελών συνήθως παίρνει 2-3 εβδομάδες.
Σήμερα το μεσημέρι μόλις επιστρέψω απο την εργασία θα επικοινωνήσω μαζί τους.

----------


## Atallos

> Χωρίς να είμαι εντελώς αντίθετος στο σκεπτικό σου, η δική μου άποψη είναι γιατί να το κάνει τώρα συγκεκριμμένα και οχι πριν ενα μήνα που ενεργοποιήθηκε η καμπίνα? Τότε θα εγκλώβιζε περισσότερους υποψήφιους πελάτες.
> Ηδη έχουν αργήσει να δώσουν οι εναλλακτικοί απο τις ενεργοποιημένες καμπίνες. Σύμφωνα με αναφορές μελών συνήθως παίρνει 2-3 εβδομάδες.
> Σήμερα το μεσημέρι μόλις επιστρέψω απο την εργασία θα επικοινωνήσω μαζί τους.


Ριξε μια ενημερωση αν θες με το τι σου ειπαν

----------


## Νέφερ

Λοιπόν η γραμμή ακόμα δεν είναι έτοιμη αλλά πάρτε μια ιδέα. (Δεν έχω τηλέφωνο)

Παλιά στοιχεία περίπου 4.6km από το ΑΚ.



VDSL 150m~ από τη καμπίνα.




Περιμένω να φτιάξει λίγο η γραμμή όταν μπει και το τηλέφωνο. (Ακόμα δεν έχω λάβει μήνυμα ότι έχουν ολοκληρωθεί η εργασίες προφανώς.)

----------


## johnny_gra

και μενα στην 587 μου δινει η wind και καμια αλλη εταιρεια.

----------


## romankonis

Έκανα έλεγχο στην περιοχή μου δίπλα απω το σταθμό μετρό Ανθούπολης και μου βγάζει διαθεσημότητα στην wind. Μίλησα και με τεχνικό τμήμα της wind και επιβεβαίωσαν ότι μπορώ να κάνω την αίτηση. Στην ερώτηση μου, γιατί cosmote δεν μου βγάζει την διαθεσιμότητα και η καμπίνα 511 όπου έρχεται η γραμμή μου δεν έχει αλλάξει, μου λέει, ότι αν η wind περνάει της δικές της γραμμές και έχει δικό τους εξοπλιζμό στην περιοχή τότε μπορεί να δώσει διαθεσιμότητα. Ρωτάω, είμαι μακριά περίπου 2 χιλιόμετρα και με ενημέρωσε ότι για την διεύθυνση μου υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα. Για να ξέρουμε τη ταχυτα θα έχω, πρεπει να υπάρχει σύνδεση, τωρα δεν μπορούν να μου πουν για μέγιστη ταχύτητα.

----------


## agellioforos

H wind εχει συνδεση το καινουργιο καταστημα του κωτσοβολου στο μετρο της ανθουπολης με δικες της γραμμες.

----------


## romankonis

> H wind εχει συνδεση το καινουργιο καταστημα του κωτσοβολου στο μετρο της ανθουπολης με δικες της γραμμες.


Το ξερω αυτο)

----------


## agellioforos

> και σε μενα στην 498 δινει μονο η Wind και σε αλλον φιλο στο Περιστερι παλι δινει μονο η Wind.
> 
> και επειδη εγω θυμαμαι το 2007 που εμεινα χωρις ιντερνετ και τηλεφωνο για 1+ χρονο με την tellas μηπως απλα λενε ψεματα για τη διαθεσιμοτητα για να προσελκυσουν τον πελατη και μετα τον καθυστερουν απλα μεχρι οντως να υπαρχει διαθεσιμοτητα;


μπες και δες για διαθεσημοτιτα  στο site της forthnet βαζοντας το τηλεφωνο σου σαν υφισταμενος συνδρομητης και οχι απο διευθυνση

- - - Updated - - -

Εμενα η forthnet μου δειχνει διαθεσημοτιτα με τον τηλ. αριθμο αλλα οχι με τι διευθυνση μου, αριθμος καμπινας 488. Τους πηρα τηλεφωνο και δινουν vdsl κανονικα.Γιαυτο παρτε τηλεφωνα και μην εμπιστευεστε μονο τις μηχανες αναζητησης.

----------


## Stilskin

Εκανα αίτηση αναβάθμισης σε Vdsl. Απο την εξυπηρέτηση πελατών μου είπαν οτι η ενεργοποιηση συνήθως γίνεται μετά απο 8-10 εργάσιμες ημέρες.
Αντε να ξεκολλήσουμε απο τα 4Mbit. Καιρός ήταν!  :Smile:

----------


## ikaros1981

Καλησπέρα. Εκανα και εγω τηλεφωνικα αίτηση στην wind γιατι μου δεινει διαθεσιμοτητα. Η απορια μου ειναι οτι ανηκω στη  καμπινα 482 στην χρυσουπολη και η καμπινα δεν εχει μεσα τιποτα. Εχω παει παρα πολλες φορες να ακουσω τα ανεμιστηράκια αλλα δεν ακουγεται τιποτα. Υποψιν η καμπινα ειναι τριπλή. Πως γινεται να με συνδεσουν με αδεια μεσα την καμπινα?

----------


## Atallos

> Εκανα αίτηση αναβάθμισης σε Vdsl. Απο την εξυπηρέτηση πελατών μου είπαν οτι η ενεργοποιηση συνήθως γίνεται μετά απο 8-10 εργάσιμες ημέρες.
> Αντε να ξεκολλήσουμε απο τα 4Mbit. Καιρός ήταν!


Τι παιζει με router και οταν κανεις αναβαθμιση σε VDSL?

----------


## psolord

Εμένα γιατί μου βγάζει η Wind διαθεσιμότητα VDSL ενώ μένω στα Εκατόδενδρα (Πελασγίας και Θηβών πάνω στο λόφο)? :Thinking:

----------


## shakta7

> Καλησπέρα. Εκανα και εγω τηλεφωνικα αίτηση στην wind γιατι μου δεινει διαθεσιμοτητα. Η απορια μου ειναι οτι ανηκω στη  καμπινα 482 στην χρυσουπολη και η καμπινα δεν εχει μεσα τιποτα. Εχω παει παρα πολλες φορες να ακουσω τα ανεμιστηράκια αλλα δεν ακουγεται τιποτα. Υποψιν η καμπινα ειναι τριπλή. Πως γινεται να με συνδεσουν με αδεια μεσα την καμπινα?



482 και εγω και η forthnet μου δινει κανονικα! τουσ εχω παρει τηλ και περιμενω να με καλεσουν ...

----------


## jkoukos

> ... μου λέει, ότι αν η wind περνάει της δικές της γραμμές και έχει δικό τους εξοπλιζμό στην περιοχή τότε μπορεί να δώσει διαθεσιμότητα. Ρωτάω, είμαι μακριά περίπου 2 χιλιόμετρα και με ενημέρωσε ότι για την διεύθυνση μου υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα. Για να ξέρουμε τη ταχυτα θα έχω, πρεπει να υπάρχει σύνδεση, τωρα δεν μπορούν να μου πουν για μέγιστη ταχύτητα.


Για να μην γράψω τίποτα βαρύ, απλά λέει χαζομάρες.
Κανείς πάροχος δεν περνά δικές του γραμμές στην χώρα μας *και όλοι* χρησιμοποιούν το χάλκινο καλώδιο του ΟΤΕ. Το μόνο δίκτυο που έχουν είναι οι οπτικές ίνες των αστικών κέντρων και των επαγγελματικών συνδέσεων.
Κανείς πάροχος δεν έχει δικό του εξοπλισμό στις καμπίνες του ΟΤΕ *και όλοι* παρέχουν (όπου το κάνουν), νοικιάζοντας την υπηρεσία από τον εξοπλισμό του ΟΤΕ.

- - - Updated - - -




> Λοιπόν η γραμμή ακόμα δεν είναι έτοιμη αλλά πάρτε μια ιδέα. (Δεν έχω τηλέφωνο)
> Περιμένω να φτιάξει λίγο η γραμμή όταν μπει και το τηλέφωνο. (Ακόμα δεν έχω λάβει μήνυμα ότι έχουν ολοκληρωθεί η εργασίες προφανώς.)


Για βάλε το τηλέφωνο στην συσκευή του ΟΤΕ, διότι λογικά πρέπει να σ' έχουν γυρίσει σε VOIP.

----------


## Νέφερ

> Για βάλε το τηλέφωνο στην συσκευή του ΟΤΕ, διότι λογικά πρέπει να σ' έχουν γυρίσει σε VOIP.


Όλα καλά με το τηλέφωνο αλλά γενικά δεν συγχρονίζω όσο θέλω.
Ερώτηση jkouko.
Τόσα πολλά errors συνήθως δεν είναι κακό σημάδι?

----------


## jkoukos

Δεν υπάρχει κάποιο στάνταρτ, διότι εξαρτάται η χρονική διάρκεια, το μέγεθος και το πλήθος των διακινούμενων δεδομένων κλπ.
Χοντρικά αν σου ανεβάζει χιλιάδες μέσα σε λίγα λεπτά υπάρχει θέμα, αλλά αν έχεις π.χ. 2000 CRC σε πάνω από 24 ώρες, μπορεί να μην το σκέφτεσαι. Τα FEC μην τα πολυκοιτάς.

Να έχεις υπόψιν ότι το VDSL είναι περισσότερο ευαίσθητο από το ADSL και βέλτιστη πρακτική είναι, αν έχεις PSTN τηλεφωνία το σήμα να διαχωρίζεται στην πρώτη πρίζα του σπιτιού με splitter και μετά να συνδέονται σε αυτό όλες οι άλλες πρίζες. Αν έχεις VOIP τηλεφωνία, ο router πρέπει να παίρνει πρώτος την σύνδεση και από αυτόν όλες οι άλλες τηλεφωνικές πρίζες του σπιτιού.

Τι εννοείς δεν συγχρονίζεις όσο θέλεις; 50/5 είναι ο συγχρονισμός σου. Πόσο περίμενες να έχεις;
Τελικά σου άλλαξαν την τηλεφωνία σε VOIP;

----------


## mike_871

> H wind εχει συνδεση το καινουργιο καταστημα του κωτσοβολου στο μετρο της ανθουπολης με δικες της γραμμες.


καμια σχεση με το vdsl

----------


## davidcas

Καλησπέρα,

εκανα κι εγω σημερα αιτηση στην WIND, καθως μου εδωσε διαθεσιμότητα. Είμαι στη Χρυσούπολη. Καμπίνα δεν γνωρίζω. 10 μερες ειπαν.

----------


## Stilskin

> Τι παιζει με router και οταν κανεις αναβαθμιση σε VDSL?


Σου δίνουν δικό τους ρούτερ με χρησιδάνειο χωρίς χρέωση. Μόλις διακόψεις την υπηρεσία σου ζητούν την επιστροφή του ρούτερ.

----------


## Hetfield

Κατι μου λεει οτι θα την πατησετε με τη WIND.

----------


## Stilskin

Προσωπικά χαμένος δεν είμαι. Εχω double play με 17 ευρώ στην Wind αλλά λόγω απόστασης εχω χαμηλή ταχύτητα adsl. Το μόνο ζητούμενο για μένα είναι η ταχύτητα και γι'αυτο έκανα και την αίτηση για vdsl. Πριν 2 μήνες έκανα ανανέωση στην wind και δεν φευγω απο άλλο πάροχο σπάζοντας το συμβόλαιο γιατί έβγαλε πρώτη διαθεσιμότητα στην περιοχή μου (μετά απο την cosmote εννοείται).
Αρα και ακόμα να μην ενεργοποιηθώ στην ημερομηνία που μου είπαν δεν υπάρχει λόγος να αγχωθώ.  :Cool:

----------


## Atallos

> Κατι μου λεει οτι θα την πατησετε με τη WIND.


Γιατι ετσι?

Εκανα κι εγω αιτηση
20ε τελος ενεργοποιησης , μεσα στη βδομαδα μου ειπε οτι θα ερθει τεχνικος

Για να δουμε

----------


## Mirmidon

> Γιατι ετσι?
> 
> Εκανα κι εγω αιτηση
> 20ε τελος ενεργοποιησης , μεσα στη βδομαδα μου ειπε οτι θα ερθει τεχνικος
> 
> Για να δουμε


Η Cosmote ΔΕΝ ΧΡΕΩΝΕΙ πια τέλος ενεργοποίησης. Κανονικά θα πρέπει να ακολουθήσουν και οι υπόλοιποι.

----------


## ThReSh

> Όλα καλά με το τηλέφωνο αλλά γενικά δεν συγχρονίζω όσο θέλω.
> Ερώτηση jkouko.
> Τόσα πολλά errors συνήθως δεν είναι κακό σημάδι?
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 169706


Τι εννοείς δεν συγχρονίζεις όσο θες? Τέρμα 4996/49998 είσαι...

----------


## Stilskin

> Η Cosmote ΔΕΝ ΧΡΕΩΝΕΙ πια τέλος ενεργοποίησης. Κανονικά θα πρέπει να ακολουθήσουν και οι υπόλοιποι.


Να έριχνε και τις τιμές της και ας ΧΡΕΩΝΕ το τέλος ενεργοποιησης.  :Laughing:

----------


## Mirmidon

> Να έριχνε και τις τιμές της και ας ΧΡΕΩΝΕ το τέλος ενεργοποιησης.


ΜΕ αυτό το κόλπο σου τα παίρνει η Wind

Και οι 2 για 24 μήνα για 50αρες VDSL με Double Play.

Wind
Για νέο αριθμό είναι : Τέλος ενεργοποίησης.:75,00€ +20€ τέλος ενεργοποίησης VDSL+22€ Double Play+5€ 6 πρώτους μήνες/10€ από 7ο μέχρι 24ο μήνα. Απεριόριστες αστικές και υπεραστικές κλήσεις 300'/μήνα προς όλα τα ελληνικά κινητά.Τελική 38,75€ το μήνα με τα εφάπαξ

Για υφιστάμενο αριθμό Τέλος ενεργοποίησης.: 35,00€ +20€ τέλος ενεργοποίησης VDSL (λογικά εννοεί μεταφορά από άλλο πάροχο).+22€ Double Play +5€ 6 πρώτους μήνες/10€ από 7ο μέχρι 24ο μήνα. Απεριόριστες αστικές και υπεραστικές κλήσεις 300'/μήνα προς όλα τα ελληνικά κινητά. Αυτό βγάζει περί τα 33€ το μήνα με τα εφάπαξ.

Cosmote flat 39,9€ το μήνα, ούτε τέλη μεταφοράς ούτε ενεργοποίησης. Απεριόριστα Σταθερά + 30’ προς Κινητά+ VDSL.


Σιγά τη διαφορά.

----------


## mobilegr

Κάτι δεν πάει καλά. Μένω Μπουρνάζι μεταξύ πλατείας και Αγ. Πάυλου και ενω η Cosmote δεν δίνει διαθεσιμότητα  vdsl η Wind με αναζήτση διεύθυνσης δίνει. Να σημειώσω οτι δεν έχω δει εργασίες ή καινούργιες καμπίνες στη περιοχή.

----------


## mike_871

> ΜΕ αυτό το κόλπο σου τα παίρνει η Wind
> 
> Και οι 2 για 24 μήνα για 50αρες VDSL με Double Play.
> 
> Wind
> Για νέο αριθμό είναι : Τέλος ενεργοποίησης.:75,00€ +20€ τέλος ενεργοποίησης VDSL+22€ Double Play+5€ 6 πρώτους μήνες/10€ από 7ο μέχρι 24ο μήνα. Απεριόριστες αστικές και υπεραστικές κλήσεις 300'/μήνα προς όλα τα ελληνικά κινητά.Τελική 38,75€ το μήνα με τα εφάπαξ
> 
> Για υφιστάμενο αριθμό Τέλος ενεργοποίησης.: 35,00€ +20€ τέλος ενεργοποίησης VDSL (λογικά εννοεί μεταφορά από άλλο πάροχο).+22€ Double Play +5€ 6 πρώτους μήνες/10€ από 7ο μέχρι 24ο μήνα. Απεριόριστες αστικές και υπεραστικές κλήσεις 300'/μήνα προς όλα τα ελληνικά κινητά. Αυτό βγάζει περί τα 33€ το μήνα με τα εφάπαξ.
> 
> ...


γιατι δεν πας στα 360 λεπτα που ειναι πιο κοντα με τα 300? και 44 ευρω τον μηνα δηλαδη +10 τον μηνα εχει μεγαλη διαφορα

----------


## slalom

> Έκανα έλεγχο στην περιοχή μου δίπλα απω το σταθμό μετρό Ανθούπολης και μου βγάζει διαθεσημότητα στην wind. Μίλησα και με τεχνικό τμήμα της wind και επιβεβαίωσαν ότι μπορώ να κάνω την αίτηση. Στην ερώτηση μου, γιατί cosmote δεν μου βγάζει την διαθεσιμότητα και η καμπίνα 511 όπου έρχεται η γραμμή μου δεν έχει αλλάξει, μου λέει, ότι αν η wind περνάει της δικές της γραμμές και έχει δικό τους εξοπλιζμό στην περιοχή τότε μπορεί να δώσει διαθεσιμότητα. Ρωτάω, είμαι μακριά περίπου 2 χιλιόμετρα και με ενημέρωσε ότι για την διεύθυνση μου υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα. Για να ξέρουμε τη ταχυτα θα έχω, πρεπει να υπάρχει σύνδεση, τωρα δεν μπορούν να μου πουν για μέγιστη ταχύτητα.


Τοτε θα πρεπει να σου δωσουν γραμμη 50/10

----------


## mike_871

> Κάτι δεν πάει καλά. Μένω Μπουρνάζι μεταξύ πλατείας και Αγ. Πάυλου και ενω η Cosmote δεν δίνει διαθεσιμότητα  vdsl η Wind με αναζήτση διεύθυνσης δίνει. Να σημειώσω οτι δεν έχω δει εργασίες ή καινούργιες καμπίνες στη περιοχή.


κατι εχουν κανει λαθος στην wind και βγαζει διαθεσιμοτητα vdsl σε ολο το Περιστερι  :ROFL:

----------


## Stilskin

> Για υφιστάμενο αριθμό Τέλος ενεργοποίησης.: 35,00€ +20€ τέλος ενεργοποίησης VDSL (λογικά εννοεί μεταφορά από άλλο πάροχο).+22€ Double Play +5€ 6 πρώτους μήνες/10€ από 7ο μέχρι 24ο μήνα. Απεριόριστες αστικές και υπεραστικές κλήσεις 300'/μήνα προς όλα τα ελληνικά κινητά. Αυτό βγάζει περί τα 33€ το μήνα με τα εφάπαξ.
> 
> Cosmote flat 39,9€ το μήνα, ούτε τέλη μεταφοράς ούτε ενεργοποίησης. Απεριόριστα Σταθερά + 30’ προς Κινητά+ VDSL.
> 
> 
> Σιγά τη διαφορά.


Σίγουρα για κάποιον που δεν ξέρει απο έρευνα αγοράς το παράδειγμα σου ίσως και να τον πείσει. Ομως ξεχνάς και οτι υπάρχουν πολλοί πελάτες που με την διαδικασία της φορητότητας έχουν πετύχει τιμή Vdsl με 20 ευρώ το μήνα. 
Θα συμφωνήσω και με τον mike_871 οτι θα πρέπει να συγκρίνεις και τα 300 λεπτά που δίνει η Wind με τα 360 που προσφέρει η Cosmote και οχι με τα 30 που μας δίνεις ως παράδειγμα.
Κάνε τους υπολογισμούς σου πάλι και πες μας αν όντως ακόμα συμφέρει η Cosmote.


Στην δική μου περίπτωση θα έχω το πακέτο Vdsl 50Mbps με αστικά-υπεραστικά και 300 λεπτά προς κινητά με 22 ευρώ για το πρώτο εξάμηνο και μετά με 27 ευρώ ενω η Cosmote για το ίδιο πρόγραμμα αλλά μια ώρα παραπάνω σε κινητά το χρεώνει 43.90 ευρώ.
Στο τέλος της διετίας θα έχω πληρώσει 415 ευρώ λιγότερα στην Wind.
Σιγά την διαφορά............  :Laughing: 

Υ.γ. Μίλησα για υφισταμενους πελάτες αλλά και για νέους πάλι η Wind είναι φθηνότερη.

- - - Updated - - -




> κατι εχουν κανει λαθος στην wind και βγαζει διαθεσιμοτητα vdsl σε ολο το Περιστερι


Τελικά τους πήρε όλους ο άνεμος!
Καλά έλεγα οτι η Wind είναι πολύ μπροστά!!!  :Whistle:   :Worthy:   :Twisted Evil:

----------


## jimmyl

Στα δυο χρονια 415 ευρω , δηλαδη 1,75 ευρω την ημερα , ισως αξιζει , ισως και οχι

----------


## Stilskin

Τα τελευταία 10 χρόνια που έχω φύγει απο οτε θα έλεγα οτι μάλλον αξίζει.  :Thinking:

----------


## jimmyl

10 χρονια πελατης στη forthnet χωρις κανενα προβλημα , οταν ζητησα ενα router γιατι το δικο μου καηκε δεν μου εδωσαν , και μετα απο 2  μηνες μου εκοψαν τη συνδεση γιατι λεει υπεβαλα αιτηση διακοπης χωρις να εχω υποβαλει εγω τιποτα , υστερα απο απιστευτη ταλαιπωρια και αμετρητα τηλεφωνα μονο ενας χριστιανος μου ειπε οτι μπορει να ειναι συστημικο λαθος, δεν δεχθηκαν το λαθος τους και εγω λοιπον τους χαιρετησα, ειναι και που θα πεσεις

----------


## Stilskin

> 10 χρονια πελατης στη forthnet χωρις κανενα προβλημα , οταν ζητησα ενα router γιατι το δικο μου καηκε δεν μου εδωσαν , και μετα απο 2  μηνες μου εκοψαν τη συνδεση γιατι λεει υπεβαλα αιτηση διακοπης χωρις να εχω υποβαλει εγω τιποτα , υστερα απο απιστευτη ταλαιπωρια και αμετρητα τηλεφωνα μονο ενας χριστιανος μου ειπε οτι μπορει να ειναι συστημικο λαθος, δεν δεχθηκαν το λαθος τους και εγω λοιπον τους χαιρετησα, *ειναι και που θα πεσεις*


+1 στα υπογραμμισμένα.

----------


## Mirmidon

> Σίγουρα για κάποιον που δεν ξέρει απο έρευνα αγοράς το παράδειγμα σου ίσως και να τον πείσει. Ομως ξεχνάς και οτι υπάρχουν πολλοί πελάτες που με την διαδικασία της φορητότητας έχουν πετύχει τιμή Vdsl με 20 ευρώ το μήνα. 
> Θα συμφωνήσω και με τον mike_871 οτι θα πρέπει να συγκρίνεις και τα 300 λεπτά που δίνει η Wind με τα 360 που προσφέρει η Cosmote και οχι με τα 30 που μας δίνεις ως παράδειγμα.
> Κάνε τους υπολογισμούς σου πάλι και πες μας αν όντως ακόμα συμφέρει η Cosmote.
> 
> 
> Στην δική μου περίπτωση θα έχω το πακέτο Vdsl 50Mbps με αστικά-υπεραστικά και 300 λεπτά προς κινητά με 22 ευρώ για το πρώτο εξάμηνο και μετά με 27 ευρώ ενω η Cosmote για το ίδιο πρόγραμμα αλλά μια ώρα παραπάνω σε κινητά το χρεώνει 43.90 ευρώ.
> Στο τέλος της διετίας θα έχω πληρώσει 415 ευρώ λιγότερα στην Wind.
> Σιγά την διαφορά............ 
> 
> ...


Ξεκολλήστε λίγο. Δεν δίνει ούτε η Wind.Προσπαθεί να ψαρέψει πελάτες. Αν δεν δώσει ο ΟΤΕ δεν δίνει ούτε κανένας άλλος. 

Στη Νέα Ζωή και στο Λόφο Αξιωματικών δείχνει διαθεσιμότητα (υποτίθεται) η Wind.Μην τρελαίνεστε.ΔΕΝ δίνει ακόμα. Πας παραγγέλνεις και μετά μένεις με το @#$@ στο χέρι περιμένοντας ενεργοποίηση και χάνεις τυχών αλλαγές στις προσφορές των άλλων πάροχων ιδίως τώρα που πλησιάζει Πάσχα. :ROFL:

----------


## Νέφερ

Πάντως παιδιά...
Ωραίο πράγμα το VDSL.
Ειδικά όταν έρχεσαι από 3mbps.
Δεν κολλάει πραγματικά πουθενά. (Φορτώνω 8k video στο youtube με 5 συσκευές συνδεδεμένες.)
Ας δούμε αφού βάλουμε όλοι, αν ο ΟΤΕ θα κάνει κίνηση για FTTH.

----------


## PYLEAS

Δυστυχως και μακαρι να βγω ψευτης αλλα οσοι κανατε στην wind πεσατε στο κολπο του ψαρεματος. Ναι σιγουρα και η wind καποια στιγμη θα παρεχει vdsl.
Απλα σας ψαρεψε για να αλλαξετε παροχο. Θα σας δωσει μολις γινει η μεταφορα adsl με καποια δικαιολογια και vdsl θα δειτε οταν θα δινουν ολοι περαν του ΟΤΕ. Αν δεν δωσει ο ΟΤΕ μην περιμενετε απο αλλους. Και το ''εχουμε δικο μας δικτυο ειναι μουφα''. Και αν εχουν ειναι πολυ περιορισμενο. Ποιος κανει επενδυση και ειδικα σημερα?????. Πρωτα δινει ο ΟΤΕ και μετα οτι ειπε ο κουκος.   Πως ειναι δυνατον να δινει αλλος και να μην δινει ο ΟΤΕ????? Αν μπορειτε ακυρωστε το (συμβουλη μου). Και εγω καποτε παραλιγο να την πατησω. Διοτι στα λενε τοσο ωραια και εσυ εισαι καμμενος απο τις χαλια γραμμες και ολα ακουγονται ωραια στα αυτια. Αλλα δεν ειναι.........Αν δεν δινει ο ΟΤΕ δεν δινει κανεις.

- - - Updated - - -




> Όλα καλά με το τηλέφωνο αλλά γενικά δεν συγχρονίζω όσο θέλω.
> Ερώτηση jkouko.
> Τόσα πολλά errors συνήθως δεν είναι κακό σημάδι?
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 169706


Και εγω θελω 300/150 αλλα δεν παει. χαχαχαχαχαχα :Clap: 
Μια χαρα εισαι δεν παει παραπανω.
Για τα λαθη δεν ειναι κατι ιδιαιτερο. Αλλαξε κανα καλωδιο εσωτερικα στο σπιτι μηπως εχει κανα προβλημα. Εννοω αυτο που παει στο ρουτερ. Αλλιως εισαι οκ.   Καλοριζικο

- - - Updated - - -




> κατι εχουν κανει λαθος στην wind και βγαζει διαθεσιμοτητα vdsl σε ολο το Περιστερι


Σε ολη την Μεσογειο θα δωσουν αυτοι σε λιγο. Μουφααααααααααααααα  :Clap:  :Clap: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Η καμπίνα δίνει ταυτόχρονα ADSL και VDSL. Απορώ γιατί σου είπε ο τεχνικός ότι δεν θα συγχρονίζεις αν δεν βάλεις την νέα συσκευή. Απλά θα είχες ADSL και μάλιστα με μεγάλο συγχρονισμό λόγω μικρότερης απόστασης.


Προτεινω να μην το κανει κανεις που εχει vdsl ουτε για πλακα.
1. Δεν χρονιζεις φουλ
2. παιρνει αλλο προφιλ και οταν πας να βαλεις παλι το vdsl ρουτερ κλειδωνει χαμηλα και βρες μετα να στο αλλαξουν. Ουτε για πλακα δεν το συνιστω

- - - Updated - - -




> Ξεκολλήστε λίγο. Δεν δίνει ούτε η Wind.Προσπαθεί να ψαρέψει πελάτες. Αν δεν δώσει ο ΟΤΕ δεν δίνει ούτε κανένας άλλος. 
> 
> Στη Νέα Ζωή και στο Λόφο Αξιωματικών δείχνει διαθεσιμότητα (υποτίθεται) η Wind.Μην τρελαίνεστε.ΔΕΝ δίνει ακόμα. Πας παραγγέλνεις και μετά μένεις με το @#$@ στο χέρι περιμένοντας ενεργοποίηση και χάνεις τυχών αλλαγές στις προσφορές των άλλων πάροχων ιδίως τώρα που πλησιάζει Πάσχα.


Ετσι ακριβως!!!!!!

----------


## psolord

Ειμαι ηδη στη Wind απο το 2004 και ειμαι μια χαρα.

Εκανα αιτηση στο 13800 για το χαβαλε παντως.

Της λεω κοπελια σιγουρα εχω διαθεσιμοτητα? Κοιταω τωρα που μιλαμε το χαρτη με τις καμπινες και δεν βλεπω κατι κοντα στο σπιτι μου.

Μου λεει ναι βεβαιως, το κοιταξα σε δυο συστηματα. Ο μονος περιορισμος ειναι οτι μπορειτε να παρετε 5/50 και  οχι 10/50.

Πωπω της λεω σοβαρα, κατασταφηκαμε! χαχα

Τεσπα θα δουμε πως θα παει. 8 μερες λεει θελει η διαδικασια.

----------


## PYLEAS

σε ποια καμπινα εισαι????
Θες να κανεις κανε αλλα εγω σου λεω ειναι μουφα. Και βλαβη να δωσεις στην wind αυτοι την μεταφερουν στον ΟΤΕ.  Ακομα δεν ξεκινησε καλα καλ ο ΟΤΕ ακι δινει η wind??? Δεν σου φαινεται παραξενο????
Κανε και πες μου μετα.
Και οι γραμμες ειναι 50/5.  Για να κανει καποιος δικο του δικτυο μιλαμε για πολυ μεγαλη επενδυση που δεν την κανει κανεις, και δεν συμφερει να την κανει οταν εχει υφισταμενο δικτυο. Κανε οτι σε φωτισει ο Θεος.
Η μονη περιπτωση για εκτος 30/2,5 και 50/5 ειναι να παιρνεις αποκλειστικα απο ιδιοκτητο δικτυο  που δεν πιστευω οτι διαθετει κανεις εκτος απο τον ΟΤΕ σε μεγαλο ευρος.
Αν παλι εδωσε και σε παροχο ο ΟΤΕ που ειναι πολυ νωρις 50/5 θα εχεις δεν υπαρχει κατι αλλο.

----------


## amadeusex

> Δυστυχως και μακαρι να βγω ψευτης αλλα οσοι κανατε στην wind πεσατε στο κολπο του ψαρεματος. Ναι σιγουρα και η wind καποια στιγμη θα παρεχει vdsl.
> Απλα σας ψαρεψε για να αλλαξετε παροχο. Θα σας δωσει μολις γινει η μεταφορα adsl με καποια δικαιολογια και vdsl θα δειτε οταν θα δινουν ολοι περαν του ΟΤΕ. Αν δεν δωσει ο ΟΤΕ μην περιμενετε απο αλλους. Και το ''εχουμε δικο μας δικτυο ειναι μουφα''. Και αν εχουν ειναι πολυ περιορισμενο. Ποιος κανει επενδυση και ειδικα σημερα?????. Πρωτα δινει ο ΟΤΕ και μετα οτι ειπε ο κουκος.   Πως ειναι δυνατον να δινει αλλος και να μην δινει ο ΟΤΕ????? Αν μπορειτε ακυρωστε το (συμβουλη μου). Και εγω καποτε παραλιγο να την πατησω. Διοτι στα λενε τοσο ωραια και εσυ εισαι καμμενος απο τις χαλια γραμμες και ολα ακουγονται ωραια στα αυτια. Αλλα δεν ειναι.........Αν δεν δινει ο ΟΤΕ δεν δινει κανεις.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Και εγω θελω 300/150 αλλα δεν παει. χαχαχαχαχαχα
> Μια χαρα εισαι δεν παει παραπανω.
> Για τα λαθη δεν ειναι κατι ιδιαιτερο. Αλλαξε κανα καλωδιο εσωτερικα στο σπιτι μηπως εχει κανα προβλημα. Εννοω αυτο που παει στο ρουτερ. Αλλιως εισαι οκ.   Καλοριζικο



Εδώ και καιρό παρακολουθώ την διαθεσιμότητα vdsl παράλληλα στην cosmote και την wind (ο πάροχος μου).

Πριν 10 μέρες λοιπόν η σελίδα της cosmote μου έδειξε για πρώτη φορά διαθεσιμότητα υπηρεσίας vdsl με την διεύθυνση. Αμέσως έλεγξα και στη σελίδα της wind όπου μέσω της διεύθυνσης μου έδειχνε και εκεί διαθεσιμότητα - μέσω του αριθμού τηλεφώνου όμως όχι. Τους παίρνω λοιπόν τηλέφωνο και μου είπαν ότι στο σύστημα τους φαίνεται μη διαθέσιμο για μένα. 

Λίγες μέρες αργότερα πλέον είναι διαθέσιμο και το παρήγγειλα την Κυριακή. Λογικά τα μέσα της επόμενης εβδομάδας θα έχω πλέον vdsl 50αρι με απεριόριστα σταθερά και 300' σε ελληνικά κινητά για 25€ μηνιαίως. Μετά από 6 μήνες θα πληρώνω 30 αλλά θα έχω το δικαίωμα να σπάσω το συμβόλαιο χωρίς πρόστιμο.

Το αντίστοιχο πακέτο cosmote στοιχίζει 15 € παραπάνω το μήνα.

Οι γραμμές είναι του OTE και είναι χάλια για όλους. 

Στη γειτονιά μου κάνεις δεν έχει γρήγορο Adsl - ανεξαρτήτως παροχου - γιατί το dslam είναι σχεδόν 3 χλμ μακριά.

Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί να μην επιλέξω (η μάλλον να συνεχίσω να είμαι στην) wind.

----------


## PYLEAS

> Εδώ και καιρό παρακολουθώ την διαθεσιμότητα vdsl παράλληλα στην cosmote και την wind (ο πάροχος μου).
> 
> Πριν 10 μέρες λοιπόν η σελίδα της cosmote μου έδειξε για πρώτη φορά διαθεσιμότητα υπηρεσίας vdsl με την διεύθυνση. Αμέσως έλεγξα και στη σελίδα της wind όπου μέσω της διεύθυνσης μου έδειχνε και εκεί διαθεσιμότητα - μέσω του αριθμού τηλεφώνου όμως όχι. Τους παίρνω λοιπόν τηλέφωνο και μου είπαν ότι στο σύστημα τους φαίνεται μη διαθέσιμο για μένα. 
> 
> Λίγες μέρες αργότερα πλέον είναι διαθέσιμο και το παρήγγειλα την Κυριακή. Λογικά τα μέσα της επόμενης εβδομάδας θα έχω πλέον vdsl 50αρι με απεριόριστα σταθερά και 300' σε ελληνικά κινητά για 25€ μηνιαίως. Μετά από 6 μήνες θα πληρώνω 30 αλλά θα έχω το δικαίωμα να σπάσω το συμβόλαιο χωρίς πρόστιμο.
> 
> Το αντίστοιχο πακέτο cosmote στοιχίζει 15 € παραπάνω το μήνα.
> 
> Οι γραμμές είναι του OTE και είναι χάλια για όλους. 
> ...


Οκ καντο και πες μας εδω θα ειμαστε. Και αφου ειχαν διαθεσιμοτητα γιατι δεν σε πειραν αυτοι για αναβαθμιση να κονομησουν??? Τις γραμμες του ΟΤΕ χρησιμοποιουμε ολοι ομως.......οεο. Για να δουμε λοιπον κοντα ειναι το θεμα.

----------


## Atallos

Στους ηδη πελατες της Wind γιατι να λενε ψεμματα tho?
Μπορουσε στη δικη μου περιπτωση πχ να μου πει , δεν βλεπω διαθεσιμοτητα 

Το να τραβηξει 2-3 εβδομαδες παραπανω την αιτηση δεν αλλαζει κατι
Εκτος αν εχουν παρει γραμμη να λενε σε ολους ετσι και μετα να ριχνουν ακυρα ακομα και σε πελατες , πραγμα που προσωπικα μου φαινεται δυσκολο

----------


## PYLEAS

> Στους ηδη πελατες της Wind γιατι να λενε ψεμματα tho?
> Μπορουσε στη δικη μου περιπτωση πχ να μου πει , δεν βλεπω διαθεσιμοτητα 
> 
> Το να τραβηξει 2-3 εβδομαδες παραπανω την αιτηση δεν αλλαζει κατι
> Εκτος αν εχουν παρει γραμμη να λενε σε ολους ετσι και μετα να ριχνουν ακυρα ακομα και σε πελατες , πραγμα που προσωπικα μου φαινεται δυσκολο


Οκ καλοριζικα να ειναι λοιπον

----------


## Νέφερ

> Τι εννοείς δεν συγχρονίζεις όσο θέλεις; 50/5 είναι ο συγχρονισμός σου. Πόσο περίμενες να έχεις;
> Τελικά σου άλλαξαν την τηλεφωνία σε VOIP;


Είμαι VOIP.
Είπα ότι δεν συγχρονίζω όσο ήθελα γιατί έπιανε κάτι 41mbps στα speedtest αλλά το βράδυ ανέβηκε οπότε μάλλον ήταν προσωρινό.

----------


## PYLEAS

> Είμαι VOIP.
> Είπα ότι δεν συγχρονίζω όσο ήθελα γιατί έπιανε κάτι 41mbps στα speedtest αλλά το βράδυ ανέβηκε οπότε μάλλον ήταν προσωρινό.


Οτι γραφει το ρουτερ. Τα τεστ παντα θα ειναι διαφορετικα. Μην δινεις σημασια. Κανε το ookla speedtest και κανε και στους 4-5 που δινει Αθηνα. Αν παρεις κοινη μετρηση να μου σφυριξεις. Ειναι τελειως διαφορετικα.

- - - Updated - - -




> Στους ηδη πελατες της Wind γιατι να λενε ψεμματα tho?
> Μπορουσε στη δικη μου περιπτωση πχ να μου πει , δεν βλεπω διαθεσιμοτητα 
> 
> Το να τραβηξει 2-3 εβδομαδες παραπανω την αιτηση δεν αλλαζει κατι
> Εκτος αν εχουν παρει γραμμη να λενε σε ολους ετσι και μετα να ριχνουν ακυρα ακομα και σε πελατες , πραγμα που προσωπικα μου φαινεται δυσκολο


Sorry αλλα οταν λεμε εχουμε διαθεσιμοτητα μεσα στο πολυ 10 μερες μην σου πω νωριτερα πρεπει να εισαι κομπλε. Αμα λες 2-3 βδομαδες δεν εχεις διαθεσιμοτητα αλλα θα αποκτησεις. Ε και σε 4-5 χρονια θα εχει ολη η Ελλαδα. Δεν εχει λογικη αυτο. Ή εχεις ή δεν εχεις. Βεβαια και σε 2-3 μηνες θα εχουν ολοι οι παροχοι λογικα. αυτο τι σημαινει οτι εχουν τωρα διαθεσιμοτητα??????
Εγω δεν προτεινα σε κανεναν να αλλαξει παροχο απλα ειπα την γνωμη μου. Αλλιως να μην μιλαμε για τιποτα. 
Και ειπα στο αρχικο μηνυμα μακαρι να βγω ψευτης οχι σαν κατι αλλους που καταριουνται οσους ειναι τυχεροι και αποκτουν vdsl. Υπαρχει και τετοιο μηνυμα παραπανω.

----------


## Mirmidon

> ...........Sorry αλλα οταν λεμε εχουμε διαθεσιμοτητα μεσα στο πολυ 10 μερες .........


Ακριβώς αυτό απαιτεί και η ΕΕΤΤ, μην ξεχνάτε.

----------


## Stilskin

> Ξεκολλήστε λίγο. Δεν δίνει ούτε η Wind.Προσπαθεί να ψαρέψει πελάτες. Αν δεν δώσει ο ΟΤΕ δεν δίνει ούτε κανένας άλλος. 
> 
> Στη Νέα Ζωή και στο Λόφο Αξιωματικών δείχνει διαθεσιμότητα (υποτίθεται) η Wind.Μην τρελαίνεστε.ΔΕΝ δίνει ακόμα. Πας παραγγέλνεις και μετά μένεις με το @#$@ στο χέρι περιμένοντας ενεργοποίηση και χάνεις τυχών αλλαγές στις προσφορές των άλλων πάροχων ιδίως τώρα που πλησιάζει Πάσχα.


Αν δεν κατάλαβες το πόστ μου περί διαθεσιμότητας σε όλο το Περιστέρι απο την Wind ήταν χιουμοριστικό. Εννοείται οτι αν δεν δείς διαθεσιμότητα στην καμπίνα σου απο την Cosmote είναι σίγουρο οτι δεν πρόκειται να έχεις Vdsl.
Στην δική μου περίπτωση ήδη υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα απο Cosmote εδώ και εναμιση μήνα και απλά έκανα αίτηση στην Wind για Vdsl. Τώρα αν θα μου δώσει Vdsl μεθαυριο ή σε ενα μήνα δεν με πολυενδιαφέρει γιατί ξέρω είναι θέμα ημερών να αρχίσουν να προσφέρουν vdsl μέσω καμπίνας και οι εναλλακτικοί.


Υ.γ. Περιμένω προσφορά της Cosmote για 50αρα Vdsl με δώρο αρνάκι στην σούβλα και κοκορετσάκι και έφυγα κατευθειαν για αίτηση φορητότητας.  :Laughing:

----------


## jkoukos

> Είμαι VOIP.
> Είπα ότι δεν συγχρονίζω όσο ήθελα γιατί έπιανε κάτι 41mbps στα speedtest αλλά το βράδυ ανέβηκε οπότε μάλλον ήταν προσωρινό.


Άλλο πράγμα η ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού και άλλο η πραγματική ταχύτητα στο διαδίκτυο. 
Η πρώτη είναι αυτή που δείχνει το modem και έχει να κάνει με το συμβόλαιο, την απόσταση από το DSLAM και την ποιότητα του δικτύου στην περιοχή σου.
Η δεύτερη είναι μικρότερη της πρώτης, περίπου 15% στο ADSL και 5% στο VDSL, λόγω του overhead και των πρωτοκόλλων επικοινωνίας.  Επιπλέον παίζει ρόλο ο εκάστοτε πάροχος με τις ρυθμίσεις που εφαρμόζει και τα κυκλώματα διασύνδεσης που έχει.

Όσον αφορά τα online test, δεν είναι τα πλέον αξιόπιστα και ειδικά αν γίνονται ασύρματα. Καλύτερη εικόνα έχουμε οταν κατεβάζουμε ταυτόχρονα 2-3 μεγάλα αρχεία από καποιον γρήγορο ftp server, συνδεδεμένοι ενσύρματα.

- - - Updated - - -




> ΜΕ αυτό το κόλπο σου τα παίρνει η Wind
> 
> Και οι 2 για 24 μήνα για 50αρες VDSL με Double Play.
> 
> Wind
> Για νέο αριθμό είναι : Τέλος ενεργοποίησης.:75,00€ +20€ τέλος ενεργοποίησης VDSL+22€ Double Play+5€ 6 πρώτους μήνες/10€ από 7ο μέχρι 24ο μήνα. Απεριόριστες αστικές και υπεραστικές κλήσεις 300'/μήνα προς όλα τα ελληνικά κινητά.Τελική 38,75€ το μήνα με τα εφάπαξ
> 
> Για υφιστάμενο αριθμό Τέλος ενεργοποίησης.: 35,00€ +20€ τέλος ενεργοποίησης VDSL (λογικά εννοεί μεταφορά από άλλο πάροχο).+22€ Double Play +5€ 6 πρώτους μήνες/10€ από 7ο μέχρι 24ο μήνα. Απεριόριστες αστικές και υπεραστικές κλήσεις 300'/μήνα προς όλα τα ελληνικά κινητά. Αυτό βγάζει περί τα 33€ το μήνα με τα εφάπαξ.
> 
> ...


Συγκρίνεις παϊδάκια με πασατέμπο. Για κάνε την σύγκριση στα αντίστοιχα πακέτα:
Στην Wind έχεις (25,99€*6)+(30,99€*18)+35+20=768,76€ το 24μηνο ή 32,03€ ανά μήνα.
Στον ΟΤΕ έχεις (43,90€*24)+31,23=1084,83€ το 24μηνο ή 45,2€ ανά μήνα.

Σιγά την διαφορά! Μόλις 316,07€ το 24μηνο ή 13,17€ ανά μήνα.

Ακόμη και το μικρότερο πακέτο του ΟΤΕ, που χρησιμοποίησες στην σύγκριση, βγαίνει ακριβότερο κατά 220,07€ το 24μηνο ή 9,17€ ανά μήνα.

----------


## Mirmidon

> Αν δεν κατάλαβες το πόστ μου περί διαθεσιμότητας σε όλο το Περιστέρι απο την Wind ήταν χιουμοριστικό. Εννοείται οτι αν δεν δείς διαθεσιμότητα στην καμπίνα σου απο την Cosmote είναι σίγουρο οτι δεν πρόκειται να έχεις Vdsl.
> Στην δική μου περίπτωση ήδη υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα απο Cosmote εδώ και εναμιση μήνα και απλά έκανα αίτηση στην Wind για Vdsl. Τώρα αν θα μου δώσει Vdsl μεθαυριο ή σε ενα μήνα δεν με πολυενδιαφέρει γιατί ξέρω είναι θέμα ημερών να αρχίσουν να προσφέρουν vdsl μέσω καμπίνας και οι εναλλακτικοί.
> 
> 
> Υ.γ. Περιμένω προσφορά της Cosmote για 50αρα Vdsl με δώρο αρνάκι στην σούβλα και κοκορετσάκι και έφυγα κατευθειαν για αίτηση φορητότητας.



Μέσα. Και εγώ το ίδιο.....Το κοκορετσάκι θα τους κλείσει το σπιτάκι  :Laughing:  :Chef:  Σπληναντεράκια 50Mbps.

Ερώτηση κρίσεως. Στο VDSL με VOIP τηλεφωνία χρειαζόμαστε νέες συσκευές τηλεφώνου; Στη διάταξη στο σπίτι splitter για διαχωρισμό όπως στην ADSL2+;

- - - Updated - - -




> Άλλο πράγμα η ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού και άλλο η πραγματική ταχύτητα στο διαδίκτυο. 
> Η πρώτη είναι αυτή που δείχνει το modem και έχει να κάνει με το συμβόλαιο, την απόσταση από το DSLAM και την ποιότητα του δικτύου στην περιοχή σου.
> Η δεύτερη είναι μικρότερη της πρώτης, περίπου 15% στο ADSL και 5% στο VDSL, λόγω του overhead και των πρωτοκόλλων επικοινωνίας.  Επιπλέον παίζει ρόλο ο εκάστοτε πάροχος με τις ρυθμίσεις που εφαρμόζει και τα κυκλώματα διασύνδεσης που έχει.
> 
> Όσον αφορά τα online test, δεν είναι τα πλέον αξιόπιστα και ειδικά αν γίνονται ασύρματα. Καλύτερη εικόνα έχουμε οταν κατεβάζουμε ταυτόχρονα 2-3 μεγάλα αρχεία από καποιον γρήγορο ftp server, συνδεδεμένοι ενσύρματα.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> ...


Δε ξέρω που τα βρήκες αυτά αλλά δε δίνω βάση. Εγώ έκανα έλεγχο χτες από τις ιστοσελίδες και των δύο, στις οποίες έχουν online προσφορές.

- - - Updated - - -




> Πάντως παιδιά...
> Ωραίο πράγμα το VDSL.
> Ειδικά όταν έρχεσαι από 3mbps.
> Δεν κολλάει πραγματικά πουθενά. (Φορτώνω 8k video στο youtube με 5 συσκευές συνδεδεμένες.)
> Ας δούμε αφού βάλουμε όλοι, αν ο ΟΤΕ θα κάνει κίνηση για FTTH.


Για στάσου ρε φίλε. 8k video σε οθόνη με τι max ανάλυση το βλέπεις; Τι νόημα έχει πχ να βλέπεις 8k video σε 1080p;

----------


## jkoukos

> Δε ξέρω που τα βρήκες αυτά αλλά δε δίνω βάση. Εγώ έκανα έλεγχο χτες από τις ιστοσελίδες και των δύο, στις οποίες έχουν online προσφορές.


Ποια νούμερα αμφισβητείς; Από την επίσημη ιστοσελίδα και των 2 τα πήρα.
Της Wind είναι ακριβώς αυτά που έγραψες κι εσύ.
Του ΟΤΕ είναι στην ιστοσελίδα της προσφοράς συν τα 31,23€ που αφορά το τέλος φορητότητας και τεχνηέντως δεν το αναφέρει, αλλά το ανακαλύπτεις αν προχωρήσεις την αίτηση. Αυτό σε νέα γραμμή γίνεται 36,09€.

- - - Updated - - -




> Ερώτηση κρίσεως. Στο VDSL με VOIP τηλεφωνία χρειαζόμαστε νέες συσκευές τηλεφώνου; Στη διάταξη στο σπίτι splitter για διαχωρισμό όπως στην ADSL2+;


1. Όχι, απλά αντί για splitter που είχαμε μέχρι τώρα, η γραμμή που πάει στις τηλεφωνικές πρίζες πρέπει να συνδεθεί σε μία από τις εξόδους PHONE του router. Αν έχεις μόνο μία τηλεφωνική συσκευή, την συνδέεις κατευθείαν στον router.

2. Splitter, φίλτρα κλπ, κανονικά δεν χρειάζονται. Μόνον αν δεν μπορεί να μπει ο router στην πρώτη πρίζα του σπιτιού και όλες οι άλλες πρίζες να συνδέονται σε αυτόν, τότε χρησιμοποιείται splitter στον router και υποχρεωτικά φίλτρο σε κάθε τηλεφωνική συσκευή.

----------


## davidcas

> Πάντως παιδιά...
> (Φορτώνω 8k video στο youtube με 5 συσκευές συνδεδεμένες.)


Φαντάζομαι πως το φορτώνεις...επειδη μπορείς, ετσι για να βγαλεις το αχτι σου απο τα 3 mbit που ειχες. 

8Κ Video, what's the point? Δεν εχεις που να το παιξεις (αν εχεις, πες μας που εισαι να 'ρθουμε με pop corn  :Smile:  )

----------


## Νέφερ

> Φαντάζομαι πως το φορτώνεις...επειδη μπορείς


Κάνω πολλά πράγματα που δεν έκανα με τη προηγούμενη σύνδεση και αυτό είναι για μένα ένα καλό παράδειγμα. 

Δεν υπάρχουν 8k οθόνες ακόμα πάντως. (Εκτός από κάτι εκθεσιακά τέρατα της LG :P)

----------


## Mirmidon

> Ποια νούμερα αμφισβητείς; Από την επίσημη ιστοσελίδα και των 2 τα πήρα.
> Της Wind είναι ακριβώς αυτά που έγραψες κι εσύ.
> Του ΟΤΕ είναι στην ιστοσελίδα της προσφοράς συν τα 31,23€ που αφορά το τέλος φορητότητας και τεχνηέντως δεν το αναφέρει, αλλά το ανακαλύπτεις αν προχωρήσεις την αίτηση. Αυτό σε νέα γραμμή γίνεται 36,09€.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 1. Όχι, απλά αντί για splitter που είχαμε μέχρι τώρα, η γραμμή που πάει στις τηλεφωνικές πρίζες πρέπει να συνδεθεί σε μία από τις εξόδους PHONE του router. Αν έχεις μόνο μία τηλεφωνική συσκευή, την συνδέεις κατευθείαν στον router.
> 
> 2. Splitter, φίλτρα κλπ, κανονικά δεν χρειάζονται. Μόνον αν δεν μπορεί να μπει ο router στην πρώτη πρίζα του σπιτιού και όλες οι άλλες πρίζες να συνδέονται σε αυτόν, τότε χρησιμοποιείται splitter στον router και υποχρεωτικά φίλτρο σε κάθε τηλεφωνική συσκευή.


Για το πρώτο. Δεν το κάνεις λίγο ποιο λιανά αυτό το τεχνηέντως; Εγώ δε βλέπω κάτι τέτοιο στην τελική τιμή. Προχωράς την αίτηση κανονικά χωρίς θέμα.




Για το δεύτερο, ευχαριστώ για την πληροφορία.

----------


## Kenzu44

παιδες παντως αμα ξερει κανεις ποτε θα μπουνε καινουργιες καμπινες αγ Ελευθεριου και πελοπιδα θα χαιρομουν πολυ να μαθω!

----------


## jkoukos

> Για το πρώτο. Δεν το κάνεις λίγο ποιο λιανά αυτό το τεχνηέντως; Εγώ δε βλέπω κάτι τέτοιο στην τελική τιμή. Προχωράς την αίτηση κανονικά χωρίς θέμα.


Καταρχήν επιμένω ότι το πακέτο που δείχνεις δεν συγκρίνεται με της Wind. Έχει 30' σε κινητά έναντι των 300' της δεύτερης. Για σύγκριση επιλέγουμε το μεγάλο πακέτο των 360' που είναι στα 43,99€.
Η διαφωνία σου προφανώς είναι τα 31,23€ της φορητότητας, διότι στα υπόλοιπα δεν υπάρχει αμφισβήτηση, απλή αριθμητική είναι.

Το πακέτο DP έχει 2 υπηρεσίες (τηλεφωνία, διαδίκτυο) που έχουν τις δικές τους διακριτές χρεώσεις (πάγιες και εφάπαξ) και απλά ο κάθε πάροχος δίνει σχετική έκπτωση είτε ενιαία ως σύνολο είτε μεμονωμένα σε αυτές.
Σύμφωνα με τον επίσημο τιμοκατάλογο, η φορητότητα του τηλεφωνικού αριθμού (χωρίς αυτόν δεν υπάρχει Internet) έχει κόστος 31,23€


Αυτό που αναφέρεται στην ιστοσελίδα είναι δωρεάν η ενεργοποίηση του DSL. Αν προχωρήσεις στην online αίτηση, θα το διαπιστώσεις όταν την ολοκληρώσεις στο αποδεικτικό που θα σου βγάλει, διότι μέχρι το σημείο που δείχνεις δεν φαίνεται αν είναι νέα γραμμή ή φορητότητα από άλλον πάροχο. Θα το διαπιστώσεις και στην τηλεφωνική κλήση επιβεβαίωσης που θα ακολουθήσει για να ολοκληρωθεί το αίτημα, αλλά και το σπουδαιότερο στον πρώτο λογαριασμό που θα πάρεις.


Μόλις πριν ένα μήνα ήρθα στον ΟΤΕ και ισχύουν αυτά που αναφέρω. Βλέπεις μου χρεώθηκε κανονικά η φορητότητα του αριθμού (25,39€ + 23% ΦΠΑ) και δωρεάν ήταν η ενεργοποίηση του DSL για την οποία δεν υπάρχει σχετική χρέωση.
Αλλά ακόμη κι αν εσένα στο κάνουν δώρο, μιλάμε για μείον 31,23€ (1,3€/μήνα), οπότε η τελική διαφορά με την Wind είναι 284,40€ το 24μηνο ή 11,87€ ανά μήνα.

----------


## Mirmidon

> Καταρχήν επιμένω ότι το πακέτο που δείχνεις δεν συγκρίνεται με της Wind. Έχει 30' σε κινητά έναντι των 300' της δεύτερης. Για σύγκριση επιλέγουμε το μεγάλο πακέτο των 360' που είναι στα 43,99€.
> Η διαφωνία σου προφανώς είναι τα 31,23€ της φορητότητας, διότι στα υπόλοιπα δεν υπάρχει αμφισβήτηση, απλή αριθμητική είναι.
> 
> Το πακέτο DP έχει 2 υπηρεσίες (τηλεφωνία, διαδίκτυο) που έχουν τις δικές τους διακριτές χρεώσεις (πάγιες και εφάπαξ) και απλά ο κάθε πάροχος δίνει σχετική έκπτωση είτε ενιαία ως σύνολο είτε μεμονωμένα σε αυτές.
> Σύμφωνα με τον επίσημο τιμοκατάλογο, η φορητότητα του τηλεφωνικού αριθμού (χωρίς αυτόν δεν υπάρχει Internet) έχει κόστος 31,23€
> 
> 
> Αυτό που αναφέρεται στην ιστοσελίδα είναι δωρεάν η ενεργοποίηση του DSL. Αν προχωρήσεις στην online αίτηση, θα το διαπιστώσεις όταν την ολοκληρώσεις στο αποδεικτικό που θα σου βγάλει, διότι μέχρι το σημείο που δείχνεις δεν φαίνεται αν είναι νέα γραμμή ή φορητότητα από άλλον πάροχο. Θα το διαπιστώσεις και στην τηλεφωνική κλήση επιβεβαίωσης που θα ακολουθήσει για να ολοκληρωθεί το αίτημα, αλλά και το σπουδαιότερο στον πρώτο λογαριασμό που θα πάρεις.
> 
> ...


To πακέτο που επέλεξα είναι γιατί τα "δωρεάν" λεπτά ομιλίας μου είναι αδιάφορα και εντόπισα την ποιο φτηνή λύση ανά πάροχο για 50αρι VDSL, μιας και μόνο αυτό δεν το δίνουν. Για τα υπόλοιπα αν είναι όντως όπως τα λες πάω πάσο. Το τεχνηέντως πάντως το χρησιμοποιούν όλοι οι πάροχοι με τις χρεώσεις τους και δεν το εννοώ μόνο για το τέλος ενεργοποίησης.Αν ψάξει κανείς λίγο θα καταλάβει και τις υπόλοιπες περιπτώσεις που εννοώ. Η Cosmote απλά έχει ενσωματώσει κάποιες στα πακέτα και είναι λίγο ποιο ακριβή. Αν δεν το κάνανε όλοι τότε εκείνος που θα το έκανε θα έπρεπε να κλείσει την άλλη μέρα λόγω αθέμιτου ανταγωνισμού και παραπλάνησης του καταναλωτικού κοινού.....ΧΧχμμμ ωπ ωπ γράψε λάθος. Εδώ είναι Βαλκάνια και όχι Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες, Μ. Βρετανία, Ολλανδία.....κλπ κλπ....Ξεχάστηκα.  :Smile:

----------


## jkoukos

H Cosmote συμφέρει οικονομικά μόνο στα πακέτα 3Play, δηλαδή με TV. Ακόμη καλύτερα αν συνδυαστεί και με κινητή τηλεφωνία. Στα πακέτα DP είναι απλά ασύμφορη. 
Ακόμη και στο "οικονομικότερο" πακέτο που λες, πάλι είναι κατά πολύ ακριβότερη και όχι λίγο που αναφέρεις.
Κρυφές χρεώσεις δεν έχει κανένας, θα ήταν εξάλλου παράνομο. Απλά τα ψιλά γράμματα συνήθως δεν κοιτάμε. Όμως όλες οι χρεώσεις αναφέρονται στους επίσημους τιμοκαταλόγους και να τους διαβάσεις θα έχεις ιδία γνώμη. Μην κοιτάς μόνο τα μεγάλα γράμματα των προσφορών.

- - - Updated - - -

Αα, επειδή μου διάφυγε. Αν δεν σ' ενδιαφέρουν τα "δωρεάν"λεπτά ομιλίας, τότε η Wind είναι ακόμη φθηνότερη (και όλοι οι άλλοι) από την Cosmote.
To 50άρι VDSL είναι στα 17€, και προσθέτεις 5€ για 6μηνο και 10€ το υπόλοιπο 18μηνο, οπότε η διαφορά εκτοξεύεται. Αλλά τεχνηέντως (?) δεν επέλεξες αυτό στην σύγκριση.

----------


## Mirmidon

> H Cosmote συμφέρει οικονομικά μόνο στα πακέτα 3Play, δηλαδή με TV. Ακόμη καλύτερα αν συνδυαστεί και με κινητή τηλεφωνία. Στα πακέτα DP είναι απλά ασύμφορη. 
> Ακόμη και στο "οικονομικότερο" πακέτο που λες, πάλι είναι κατά πολύ ακριβότερη και όχι λίγο που αναφέρεις.
> Κρυφές χρεώσεις δεν έχει κανένας, θα ήταν εξάλλου παράνομο. Απλά τα ψιλά γράμματα συνήθως δεν κοιτάμε. Όμως όλες οι χρεώσεις αναφέρονται στους επίσημους τιμοκαταλόγους και να τους διαβάσεις θα έχεις ιδία γνώμη. Μην κοιτάς μόνο τα μεγάλα γράμματα των προσφορών.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Αα, επειδή μου διάφυγε. Αν δεν σ' ενδιαφέρουν τα "δωρεάν"λεπτά ομιλίας, τότε η Wind είναι ακόμη φθηνότερη (και όλοι οι άλλοι) από την Cosmote.
> To 50άρι VDSL είναι στα 17€, και προσθέτεις 5€ για 6μηνο και 10€ το υπόλοιπο 18μηνο, οπότε η διαφορά εκτοξεύεται. Αλλά τεχνηέντως (?) δεν επέλεξες αυτό στην σύγκριση.



Έχεις έρωτα με την wind βλέπω. :Laughing:  Και είσε συνδρομητής Cosmote.Φοβερός συνδυασμός. :ROFL: 

Ευχαριστώ για το πατρονάρισμα αλλά αυτά τα έχω δει ήδη. :Wink:  Αυτό αυτή τη στιγμή βγάζει 29,7 το μήνα για 24 μήνες τεχνηέντως. :Whistle:

----------


## snolly

Ο ΟΤΕ με δείχνει ακόμα Ιούνιο 2016 (με διεύθυνση) 
η φορθνετ με δειχνει μη διαθεσιμο (με διευθυνση)
η φορθνετ με δειχνει διαθεσιμο 50ρα (με αριθμό συνδεσης - είμαι υφιστάμενος συνδρομητής)

WTF

----------


## Mirmidon

> Ο ΟΤΕ με δείχνει ακόμα Ιούνιο 2016 (με διεύθυνση) 
> η φορθνετ με δειχνει μη διαθεσιμο (με διευθυνση)
> η φορθνετ με δειχνει διαθεσιμο 50ρα (με αριθμό συνδεσης - είμαι υφιστάμενος συνδρομητής)
> 
> WTF


Είναι ένα απλό Ελληνικό μπάχαλο. :ROFL:

----------


## alexvsbcity

Στα άσπρα χώματα,  είμαι δύο καμπίνες μακριά από την τελευταία που έχει φτιαχτεί για vdsl και η wind δείχνει ότι μπορώ να το ενεργοποιήσω. 
Τους πήρα τηλέφωνο,  η κοπέλα που μίλησα δεν ήταν και πολύ σχετική ψιλό παπαγάλια μου τα έλεγε και φυσικά δεν επεμεινα απλά προχώρησα με την αίτηση (είμαι ήδη συνδρομητης) και μου είπε σε 14 ημερολογιακές και θα πληρώσω και 20ε για την ενεργοποίηση.

----------


## jkoukos

Off Topic





> Έχεις έρωτα με την wind βλέπω. Και είσε συνδρομητής Cosmote.Φοβερός συνδυασμός.


Και που να ήξερες ότι ήμουν πριν 13+ χρόνια στην HOL/Vodafone. Αλλά θέλοντας OTE TV, έψαξα αναλυτικά, ζήτησα προσφορές απ' όλους και κατέληξα ότι οικονομικό συμφέρον έχω μόνο στην Cosmote. Αν ήθελα μόνο DP, ήταν μακράν ο ακριβότερος πάροχος.
Έρωτα, οπαδός και κολλημένος δεν είμαι με κανέναν. Πληρώνω υπηρεσία, αλλά μέχρι εκεί που με συμφέρει, επιλέγοντας χωρίς παρωπίδες.




> Ευχαριστώ για το πατρονάρισμα αλλά αυτά τα έχω δει ήδη. Αυτό αυτή τη στιγμή βγάζει 29,7 το μήνα για 24 μήνες τεχνηέντως.


Τα 29,7€ που αναφέρεις είναι για *νέα γραμμή*. Για κάνε οnline αίτηση στο ΟΤΕ και πες μου προχωρά η αίτηση αφού δεν έχεις αριθμό τηλεφώνου καθώς θέλεις νέα γραμμή;  :Wink: 
Πρώτα κάνεις την αίτηση για νέα τηλεφωνική σύνδεση (36,09€ εφάπαξ) και όταν τον πάρεις προχωράς στην online. Μπορείς βέβαια να τα κάνεις και τα 2 μαζί σε κατάστημα Oteshop ή Γερμανό και τότε βλέπουμε τι προσφορά ισχύει.

Και για να έχουμε όλα τα δεδομένα σύγκρισης σε *φορητότητα*:
WIND VDSL 50, (6*22€)+(18*27€)+35+20=673€ το 24μηνο ή 28,04€ ανά μήνα.
Το VDSL 50 της Cosmote είναι (24*39,90€)+31,23=988,83€ το 24μηνο ή 41,20€ ανά μήνα. Ακριβότερη κατά 46,93%.
Οικονομικότερα είναι σε VDSL 30, που έχουμε (24*35,90€)+31,23=892,83€ το 24μηνο ή 37,20€ ανά μήνα. Πάμε καλύτερα, μόλις 32,68% ακριβότερη.

Τα αντίστοιχα δεδομένα σε *νέα γραμμή*:
WIND VDSL 50, (6*22€)+(18*27€)+75+20=713€ το 24μηνο ή 29,71€ ανά μήνα.
Το VDSL 50 της Cosmote, (24*39,90€)+36,03=993,66€ το 24μηνο ή 41,40€ ανά μήνα. Ακριβότερη κατά 39,35%.
Σε VDSL 30, (24*35,90€)+36,03=897,66€ το 24μηνο ή 37,40€ ανά μήνα. Ουάου, σπάσαμε τα κοντέρ. Μόλις 25,84% ακριβότερη!!!

Πάλι καλά που στην Cosmote δίνουν δωρεάν το τέλος ενεργοποίησης του DSL ενώ στην Wind τα πληρώνεις όλα, που παρεμπιπτόντως πάλι στην Cosmote καταλήγουν αυτά τα ποσά.

----------


## romankonis

Έμαθα κάτι και *όσοι έχουν κάνει την αίτηση για φορητότητα στη wind, την έχετε πατήσει, μόνο σε περίπτωση αλλαγής της καμπίνας υπάρχει δυνατότητα για vdsl και σε απόσταση 800 μέτρων από το OTE.* Αν η καμπίνα δεν έχει αλλάξει δεν μπορείτε να κάνετε αίτηση, η wind με αυτό το τρόπο άρχισε να μαζευει του πελάτες. Εγώ τους κάλεσα να μάθω για τα πακέτα και στη συνέχεια η κοπέλα προχωρεισε να κάνει την μεταφορά της γραμμής, μεχρει να το καταλάβω την έχω **** και είπα ότι τέτια κόλπα δεν παίζουν εδώ και της είπα μια κι καλή ευχή)) αρχίζουν να ρωτάνε αφμ, όνομα επωνυμο και αλλά προσωπικά δεδομένα..... *Αυτο που έκανε η wind είναι μια μεγάλη m@*a! Προσοχή!* *Διαθεσιμότητα υπάρχει μόνο εκεί όπου έχει μπει καινούρια καμπίνα!* *Αν η καμπίνα σας έχει αλλάξει πριν μήνες και στο cosmote βγάζει διαθεσιμότητα, τότε όντως υπάρχει δυνατότητα για vdsl!* *Μπορεί να υπάρχει λάθος, αλλά ότι κάνετε μόνο με την δική σας ευθύνη.* 

_Μην βιάζεστε, περιμένετε  ακόμα 4-6 μήνες , και αν βλέπετε ότι περνάνε οπτικές ίνες  και βάζουν καμπίνες τότε κάντε ελέγχους στο cosmote και προχωρήστε στην ανανέωση η μεταφορά της γραμμής. Καλή τύχη._

----------


## Atallos

Δηλαδη πως ακριβως περιμενες να παρεις VDSL χωρις να εχουν φτιαχτει καμπινες?
Μαγικα?

----------


## romankonis

> Δηλαδη πως ακριβως περιμενες να παρεις VDSL χωρις να εχουν φτιαχτει καμπινες?
> Μαγικα?


Μαλλον ετσι νομιζουν αυτοί που έκαναν την αίτηση)))

- - - Updated - - -

Έκανα έλεγχο με τον αριθμό μου στην forthnet και μου δίνει διαθεσιμότητα για vdsl 50 )))) έχουν τρελαθεί η όχι))

----------


## gegeor

Η Wind  δινει κ εδω  Λοφο Αξιωματικων  VDSL  ενω  ΔΕΝ εχει  ξεκινησει ΚΑΝΕΝΑ απολυτως  εργο  και  καμμια καμπινα  ΔΕΝ εχει μπει.... 
μαλλον ειναι  Magic  VDSL ή  μηπως  virtual?? :Wink: 

δεν παμε  καλα....γεγονος......

----------


## slalom

> Έμαθα κάτι και *όσοι έχουν κάνει την αίτηση για φορητότητα στη wind, την έχετε πατήσει, μόνο σε περίπτωση αλλαγής της καμπίνας υπάρχει δυνατότητα για vdsl και σε απόσταση 800 μέτρων από το OTE.* Αν η καμπίνα δεν έχει αλλάξει δεν μπορείτε να κάνετε αίτηση, η wind με αυτό το τρόπο άρχισε να μαζευει του πελάτες. Εγώ τους κάλεσα να μάθω για τα πακέτα και στη συνέχεια η κοπέλα προχωρεισε να κάνει την μεταφορά της γραμμής, μεχρει να το καταλάβω την έχω **** και είπα ότι τέτια κόλπα δεν παίζουν εδώ και της είπα μια κι καλή ευχή)) αρχίζουν να ρωτάνε αφμ, όνομα επωνυμο και αλλά προσωπικά δεδομένα..... *Αυτο που έκανε η wind είναι μια μεγάλη m@*a! Προσοχή!* *Διαθεσιμότητα υπάρχει μόνο εκεί όπου έχει μπει καινούρια καμπίνα!* *Αν η καμπίνα σας έχει αλλάξει πριν μήνες και στο cosmote βγάζει διαθεσιμότητα, τότε όντως υπάρχει δυνατότητα για vdsl!* *Μπορεί να υπάρχει λάθος, αλλά ότι κάνετε μόνο με την δική σας ευθύνη.* 
> 
> _Μην βιάζεστε, περιμένετε  ακόμα 4-6 μήνες , και αν βλέπετε ότι περνάνε οπτικές ίνες  και βάζουν καμπίνες τότε κάντε ελέγχους στο cosmote και προχωρήστε στην ανανέωση η μεταφορά της γραμμής. Καλή τύχη._


Απλα αν δεν τηρησουν το συμβολαιο (δηλαδη να δωσουν VDSL) φευγεις χωρις ποινη

----------


## romankonis

> Απλα αν δεν τηρησουν το συμβολαιο (δηλαδη να δωσουν VDSL) *φευγεις χωρις ποινη*


πραγματικά πιστεύεις;

----------


## slalom

Ναι, γιατι δεν τηρηθηκε συμβολαιο, εχεις αλλη αποψη?

----------


## romankonis

Δεν νομίζω ότι γίνεται χωρίς ποινή, αν θέλουν, θα βρουν τον τρόπο.

----------


## slalom

Δικαστικα? Χαμενοι απο χερι

Μακροπροθεσμα (σε λιγους μηνες) θα δωσουν VDSL 
Ετσι συνεβη και στην περιπτωση μου, εληγε το συμβολαιο, η 4νετ δε θα μου εδινε, οι καμπινες ειχαν αλλαχτει
οποτε τσιμπησα καλη τιμη στη HOL και πηγα. Απλα περιμενα 2-3 μηνες με ΑDSL μεχρι να ενεργοποιηθει το VDSL

----------


## snolly

Εγω προσωπικά δεν πιστεύω κανέναν αν δεν τον δω διαθεσιμο στη σελιδα του ΟΤΕ που ειναι και δικες του οι υποδομες στην τελικη. Αλλιως βλεπω ανανεωση συμβολαιου, δεσμευση και μετα καυγαδες στα τηλεφωνα επειδη δε μπορουν να δωσουν υπηρεσια.

----------


## romankonis

> Εγω προσωπικά δεν πιστεύω κανέναν αν δεν τον δω διαθεσιμο στη σελιδα του ΟΤΕ που ειναι και δικες του οι υποδομες στην τελικη. Αλλιως βλεπω ανανεωση συμβολαιου, δεσμευση και μετα καυγαδες στα τηλεφωνα επειδη δε μπορουν να δωσουν υπηρεσια.


Έχω γνωστούς στον OTE και μου είπαν ότι OTE δίνει στους ενναλακτικούς πληροφορίες για διαθεσιμότητα μόνο σε περίπτωση αν γύρω από την παλιά καμπίνα υπάρχει καινούρια καμπίνα (minidslam), και από κει περνάει το σήμα. Μόνο σε απόσταση 800 μέτρων. Για αυτό το λόγο το κάνουν άλλες εταιρείες. Θα πάω τώρα στη Forthnet να δω τι θα μου πουν εκεί και μπορεί να κάνω αίτηση για VDSL αφού μου βγάζε διαθεσιμότητα με βάση του τηλεφωνικού αριθμού.

----------


## rikos

Σε cosmote πόσες μέρες θέλει για ενεργοποίηση; Δεν νομίζω να παίρνει σαν τους άλλους παρόχους, σωστά;

----------


## Mirmidon

> Έχω γνωστούς στον OTE και μου είπαν ότι OTE δίνει στους ενναλακτικούς πληροφορίες για διαθεσιμότητα μόνο σε περίπτωση αν γύρω από την παλιά καμπίνα υπάρχει καινούρια καμπίνα (minidslam), και από κει περνάει το σήμα. Μόνο σε απόσταση 800 μέτρων. Για αυτό το λόγο το κάνουν άλλες εταιρείες. Θα πάω τώρα στη Forthnet να δω τι θα μου πουν εκεί και μπορεί να κάνω αίτηση για VDSL αφού μου βγάζε διαθεσιμότητα με βάση του τηλεφωνικού αριθμού.


Άρα ο πελάτης δεν θα πιάνει τη μέγιστη ταχύτητα που θα έπιανε αν το VDSL του ερχότανε από την πρώτη καμπίνα που συνδέεται.

- - - Updated - - -




> Σε cosmote πόσες μέρες θέλει για ενεργοποίηση; Δεν νομίζω να παίρνει σαν τους άλλους παρόχους, σωστά;


Αφού έχεις γιατί ρωτάς;

----------


## grovolis

Βγάζει και σε μένα η wind αλλά δεν παίζει με τίποτα, μένω ψηλά στον λόφο. Πάντως λέει " Βάσει των μετρήσεών μας* το WIND VDSL είναι διαθέσιμο για τη γραμμή σου." το αστεράκι δεν είδα να το εξηγεί κάπως αλλά σίγουρα κρύβει παγίδα" :P

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλημερα, σε ελεγχο που εκανα με 2 τηλεφωνικα νουμερα στην οδο Αγιου Βασιλειου ψηλα κοντα στο τερμα λεωφορειων βγαζει οτι εχει διαθεσιμοτητα ακομα και 50mbps....απλα ενημερωνω.  :One thumb up: 
περιττο να πω οτι σε ADSL δεν ειδαμε την παραμικρη βελτιωση σε τιποτα, αμα δεν παμε σε VDSL δεν υπαρχει ελπιδα δλδ.

----------


## rikos

- - - Updated - - -



Αφού έχεις γιατί ρωτάς;[/QUOTE]

Δεν ρωτάω για μένα. Φίλος έκανε αίτηση εδώ και 1 εβδομάδα κι ακόμη να του το ενεργοποιήσουν. Γι’ αυτό...

----------


## georgepar

> Καλημερα, σε ελεγχο που εκανα με 2 τηλεφωνικα νουμερα στην οδο Αγιου Βασιλειου ψηλα κοντα στο τερμα λεωφορειων βγαζει οτι εχει διαθεσιμοτητα ακομα και 50mbps....απλα ενημερωνω. 
> περιττο να πω οτι σε ADSL δεν ειδαμε την παραμικρη βελτιωση σε τιποτα, αμα δεν παμε σε VDSL δεν υπαρχει ελπιδα δλδ.


Δυστυχώς σε ADSL οι ταχύτητες θα παραμείνουν οι ίδιες δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξει κάτι οπότε το VDSL είναι απλά μονόδρομος. Στο λέω γιατί είμαι από τους τυχερούς που κλείνω ήδη 3 εβδομάδες σε VDSL στην περιοχή της Χρυσούπολης

----------


## romankonis

Λιπών, πήγα στο κατάστημα forthnet και με ενημέρωσαν ότι OTE τους έδωσε διαθεσιμότητα από την 18/04/2016 - τελικά έκανα την αίτηση και μου έδωσαν technicolor tg788vn v2 και είπαν μια βδομάδα περίπου. Ελπίδα πεθενει τελευτεα))) Για να δούμε....Θα μου έρθουν 2 λογαριασμοί - Πρώτο για τον περίοδο απρίλιος μάιος για σταθερο + κινητά και adsl και δεύτερο λογοριασμό 20 euro αναβαθμιση γραμμής και 10 ευρώ vdsl. Από τον ιούνιο κανονικά λογοριασμοί για vdsl + δωρεάν κινητά 720 λεπτά και απεριόριστο σταθερό 34.90 Ρώτησα για περίπτωση αν δε θα είναι δυνατή σύνδεση vdsl, θα πληρώσω τα 30 ευρώ; Μου απάντησαν ότι - δεν θα πληρώσω τίποτα και θα γυριούν την γραμμή adsl χωρίς να πληρωσω κατι παραπάνω.  :One thumb up:

----------


## snolly

απο οσο αντιλαμβανομαι το εργο ειναι του ΟΤΕ. ζητω συγγνωμη αν εχει ξαναειπωθει αλλα ο ΟΤΕ δινει στους εναλλακτικους ΕΠΙ ΤΟΠΟΥ προσβαση να παρεχουν την υπηρεσια ή πχ πρωτα δινει ο οτε και μετα απο Χ καιρο οι εναλλακτικοι; αν ειναι το ιδιο να κανω την αιτηση στη φορθνετ που ειμαι ηδη συνδρομητης να τελειωνω.

----------


## Nikiforos

http://www.forthnetvdsl.gr/
Προς το παρόν, δεν είναι δυνατή η παροχή υπηρεσιών με ταχύτητες VDSL στη γραμμή σας.
τα 2 νουμερα που ειπα δινει ο ΟΤΕ και δεν δινει η Forthnet.

----------


## Stilskin

> απο οσο αντιλαμβανομαι το εργο ειναι του ΟΤΕ. ζητω συγγνωμη αν εχει ξαναειπωθει αλλα ο ΟΤΕ δινει στους εναλλακτικους ΕΠΙ ΤΟΠΟΥ προσβαση να παρεχουν την υπηρεσια ή πχ πρωτα δινει ο οτε και μετα απο Χ καιρο οι εναλλακτικοι; αν ειναι το ιδιο να κανω την αιτηση στη φορθνετ που ειμαι ηδη συνδρομητης να τελειωνω.


Μετά απο κάποιο διάστημα οι εναλλακτικοί δίνουν Vdsl. Αυτό τις περισσότερες φορές δεν μπορείς να το προσδιορίσεις επακριβώς. Στην δική μου καμπίνα έχoυν περάσει σχεδόν 40 μέρες απο τοτε που εδωσε διαθεσιμότητα η Cosmote.

----------


## Nikiforos

> Μετά απο κάποιο διάστημα οι εναλλακτικοί δίνουν Vdsl. Αυτό τις περισσότερες φορές δεν μπορείς να το προσδιορίσεις επακριβώς. Στην δική μου καμπίνα έχoυν περάσει σχεδόν 40 μέρες απο τοτε που εδωσε διαθεσιμότητα η Cosmote.


40 μερες και εδωσε εναλλακτικος? εννοεις την wind?

----------


## snolly

> Μετά απο κάποιο διάστημα οι εναλλακτικοί δίνουν Vdsl. Αυτό τις περισσότερες φορές δεν μπορείς να το προσδιορίσεις επακριβώς. Στην δική μου καμπίνα έχoυν περάσει σχεδόν 40 μέρες απο τοτε που εδωσε διαθεσιμότητα η Cosmote.


μαλιστα. αρα το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι πρωτος θα δωσει ο ΟΤΕ. αρα αναμονη να δωσει στο site του ο ΟΤΕ διαθεσιμοτητα.

----------


## Stilskin

Ναι για την Wind αναφερομαι. Μιλάω αποκλειστικά για την δική μου περίπτωση που η καμπίνα έχει ήδη αλλαχθεί, είναι ενεργοποιημένη και πσρέχεται και πρόσβαση μέσω Cosmote.
Για 100% σιγουριά θα περιμένω τις επόμενες μέρες ενημέρωση απο την Wind για την πορεία της ενεργοποιησης.

----------


## Nikiforos

> Ναι για την Wind αναφερομαι. Μιλάω αποκλειστικά για την δική μου περίπτωση που η καμπίνα έχει ήδη αλλαχθεί, είναι ενεργοποιημένη και πσρέχεται και πρόσβαση μέσω Cosmote.
> Για 100% σιγουριά θα περιμένω τις επόμενες μέρες ενημέρωση απο την Wind για την πορεία της ενεργοποιησης.


ποσο καιρο πηρε απο τοτε που ειχε ο οτε διαθεσιμοτητα μεχρι να αρχισει να δινει και η wind?

----------


## Stilskin

Τελικά διορθώνω την προηγούμενη απάντηση μου! Ακριβώς ενας μήνας πέρασε απο τότε που έδωσε διαθεσιμότητα η Cosmote στην καμπίνα μου.

----------


## Nikiforos

1 μηνας μεχρι που δινει και η wind εννοεις απο την ιδια? δεν καταλαβα....

----------


## Atallos

Στην 496 παντως ο ΟΤΕ εδωσε διαθεσιμοτητα στις 11 Απριλιου αν δεν κανω λαθος 
Μετα απο μια βδομαδα ακριβως , δηλαδη στι 18 , αρχισε να δινει και η Wind

----------


## Stilskin

> 1 μηνας μεχρι που δινει και η wind εννοεις απο την ιδια? δεν καταλαβα....


Yea man!

----------


## Mirmidon

Από τα όσα διαβάζω διανύουμε μια μεταβατική μπαχαλοπερίοδο  :Laughing:  για την εμπορική διάθεση των VDSL υπηρεσιών στον Δήμο μας. Κοντεύουμε Πάσχα και σιγά σιγά διατίθενται και από εναλλακτικούς. Και θα αναστηθεί και η οικονομία μας (λεγόμενα πρωθυπουργού μας). Μέγα έτος το 2016.  :Clap:

----------


## aret

> Λιπών, πήγα στο κατάστημα forthnet και με ενημέρωσαν ότι OTE τους έδωσε διαθεσιμότητα από την 18/04/2016 - τελικά έκανα την αίτηση και μου έδωσαν technicolor tg788vn v2 και είπαν μια βδομάδα περίπου. Ελπίδα πεθενει τελευτεα))) Για να δούμε....Θα μου έρθουν 2 λογαριασμοί - Πρώτο για τον περίοδο απρίλιος μάιος για σταθερο + κινητά και adsl και δεύτερο λογοριασμό 20 euro αναβαθμιση γραμμής και 10 ευρώ vdsl. Από τον ιούνιο κανονικά λογοριασμοί για vdsl + δωρεάν κινητά 720 λεπτά και απεριόριστο σταθερό 34.90 Ρώτησα για περίπτωση αν δε θα είναι δυνατή σύνδεση vdsl, θα πληρώσω τα 30 ευρώ; Μου απάντησαν ότι - δεν θα πληρώσω τίποτα και θα γυριούν την γραμμή adsl χωρίς να πληρωσω κατι παραπάνω.


Ακριβώς την ίδια ενημέρωση είχα και εγώ, περιμένω από βδομάδα για ενεργοποίση, περιοχή αγιου Ιωάννη Θεολόγου κοντά στο Μπουρνάζι.
Μόλις δύο μέρες έχουν που δίνουν VDSL στο Περιστέρι

----------


## romankonis

Τελικά έμαθα πω μας βγάζει διαθεσιμότητα. Χάλκινο καλώδιο από το καφαο καταλήγει στην κοντινή VDSL καμπίνα (miniDslam) και για αυτό το λόγω μας δίχνει διαθεσιμότητα. Μπορεί η ταχύτητα να μην είναι στα 49 όμως, όταν θα αλλάξουν το καφαο και θα μπει VDS καμπίνα εκεί που μένετε θα πιάνετε κανονικα τα 48-49. Δεν υπάρχει ανησυχία για να προχωρήσετε σε αναβάθμιση από ADSL σε VDSL.  :One thumb up:

----------


## slalom

BS
Καμπινα δε δινει σε καμπινα

----------


## romankonis

Είσαι σίγουρος :Wink: )))

----------


## ThReSh

Έτσι όπως το έγραψες δεν μπορεί να είναι σίγουρος, ούτε εγώ καταλαβαίνω με σιγουριά τι εννοείς...

Το FTTC  υλοποιείται με οπτική ίνα από το Α/Κ (Αστικό Κέντρο) προς το νέο KV/ΚΑΦΑΟΥ (aka Υπαίθρια καμπίνα vdsl) κι από εκεί φεύγει χαλκός για τα σπίτια...

Το να πηγαίνει χαλκός από "καφάο" που έγραψες σε vdsl καμπίνα (mini-dslam), δλδ σε άλλο πάλι "καφάο" πρώτη φορά το ακούω/βλέπω. Άσε που δεν έχει καμία λογική τα "mini-dslam" (είτε adsl είτε vdsl) να παίζουν πάνω σε χαλκό...

----------


## Mirmidon

Κλείδωσε και η έκτακτη εισφορά στις συνδέσεις internet (μαζί με τις αυξήσεις στο τέλος κινητής τηλ/νιας και συνδρομητικής τηλ/σης). :Crying:

----------


## slalom

> Είσαι σίγουρος)))


Σκεψου ποσες συνδεσεις πρεπει να εχει η πρωτη καμπινα αν δινει σε καμποσες αλλες

----------


## romankonis

Για να μη πω πολλά, όσοι έχετε forthnet, wind, cosmote καλέστε στην τεχνική εξυπηρέτηση και ρωτήστε. Θα σας το εξηγήσουν.

----------


## snolly

Γνωμη μου. Αν ο ΟΤΕ δν σας δειχνει διαθεσιμοτητα μην προχωρατε σε αιτησεις με τους εναλλακτικους.

----------


## romankonis

> Γνωμη μου. Αν ο ΟΤΕ δν σας δειχνει διαθεσιμοτητα μην προχωρατε σε αιτησεις με τους εναλλακτικους.


Άργησες)))

----------


## Mirmidon

> Άργησες)))


Μάλλον εσύ βιάστηκες  :Laughing:

----------


## romankonis

> Μάλλον εσύ βιάστηκες


Όχι, αφού δεν χάνω τίποτα))) θα πιάσω γύρω στα 40 οκ) κάτω από τα 40, περιμένω μεχρει  να μπει καινούρια καμπίνα και θα έχω 48-49)) η αν θέλω αλλάζω το πρόγραμμα χωρίς να πληρώσω κάτι.

----------


## jkoukos

> Τελικά έμαθα πω μας βγάζει διαθεσιμότητα. Χάλκινο καλώδιο από το καφαο καταλήγει στην κοντινή VDSL καμπίνα (miniDslam) και για αυτό το λόγω μας δίχνει διαθεσιμότητα. Μπορεί η ταχύτητα να μην είναι στα 49 όμως, όταν θα αλλάξουν το καφαο και θα μπει VDS καμπίνα εκεί που μένετε θα πιάνετε κανονικα τα 48-49. Δεν υπάρχει ανησυχία για να προχωρήσετε σε αναβάθμιση από ADSL σε VDSL.


Οι πληροφορίες σου είναι λανθασμένες.
Η κάθε υπαίθρια καμπίνα συνδέεται με οπτική ίνα ή/και (παλιά/νέα) χαλκό με το αστικό κέντρο και με χαλκό με τις οικοδομές μας. Καμία καμπίνα δεν συνδέεται με άλλη.

----------


## romankonis

Ξανά έκανα έλεγχο σημερα και έβγαλε αυτό  - *Προς το παρόν, δεν είναι δυνατή η παροχή υπηρεσιών με ταχύτητες VDSL έως 50 Mbps στη γραμμή σας*. xaxaxaxaxaxa Πήγα στο κατάστημα και *ακύρωσα σύνδεση για vdsl* για να μην έχω κάποια προβλήματα μετά ))) Σκεφτικάκαι καλύτερα να περιμένω  μεχρει να βάλουν καινούρια καμπίνα και θα μου βγάλει διαθεσιμότητα και cosmote και άλλες εταιρίες. Ο υπάλληλος στο κατάστημα περιστερίου μου λέει ότι σήμερα υπάρχει προβήμα στο σηστημα, του λέω χέστηκα κάνε ακύρωση))) Άρχισε να μου εξηγεί τα δικά του, του λέω, μπορείς νακαταλάβεις  ένα πράγμα! Δεν άλλαξαν καμπίνα, η γραμμή μου ανήκει στο παλιό καφαο. Γύρω δεν υπάρχουν vdsl καμπίνες. Δεν ακούει))) Συνεχίζει τα δικά του. Λέω, δεν με εινδιαφέρει. Κανε ακύρωση))) και θα περιμενω καλύτερα όταν cosmote θα αλλάξει το καφαο και θα μπει vdsl καμπίνα. Ο εξοπλισμός θα πρέπει να θέρετε  στο κατάστημα αν θα κάνετε ακύρωση. Τελικά έκανε αυτό που ήθελα και όλα καλά)))

----------


## Mirmidon

> Ξανά έκανα έλεγχο σημερα και έβγαλε αυτό  - *Προς το παρόν, δεν είναι δυνατή η παροχή υπηρεσιών με ταχύτητες VDSL έως 50 Mbps στη γραμμή σας*. xaxaxaxaxaxa Πήγα στο κατάστημα και *ακύρωσα σύνδεση για vdsl* για να μην έχω κάποια προβλήματα μετά ))) Σκεφτικάκαι καλύτερα να περιμένω  μεχρει να βάλουν καινούρια καμπίνα και θα μου βγάλει διαθεσιμότητα και cosmote και άλλες εταιρίες. Ο υπάλληλος στο κατάστημα περιστερίου μου λέει ότι σήμερα υπάρχει προβήμα στο σηστημα, του λέω χέστηκα κάνε ακύρωση))) Άρχισε να μου εξηγεί τα δικά του, του λέω, μπορείς νακαταλάβεις  ένα πράγμα! Δεν άλλαξαν καμπίνα, η γραμμή μου ανήκει στο παλιό καφαο. Γύρω δεν υπάρχουν vdsl καμπίνες. Δεν ακούει))) Συνεχίζει τα δικά του. Λέω, δεν με εινδιαφέρει. Κανε ακύρωση))) και θα περιμενω καλύτερα όταν cosmote θα αλλάξει το καφαο και θα μπει vdsl καμπίνα. Ο εξοπλισμός θα πρέπει να θέρετε  στο κατάστημα αν θα κάνετε ακύρωση. Τελικά έκανε αυτό που ήθελα και όλα καλά)))


Όταν σου είπα εγώ ότι βιάστηκες μου έλεγες τα δικά σου.  :Laughing:  :ROFL:  :Whistle:

----------


## romankonis

> Όταν σου είπα εγώ ότι βιάστηκες μου έλεγες τα δικά σου.



Δεν Βιαστικα)) Απλά όταν είδα διαθεσιμότητα λέω πωωωω πάω να κάνω την αίτηση αφού αν θα υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα θα μπορέσω να ακυρώσω την αίτηση)) Τελικά έγινε αυτό που έγινε))) δεν είμαι απογοητευμένος))  :ROFL:  Μια βόλτα ))

----------


## Mirmidon

> Δεν Βιαστικα)) Απλά όταν είδα διαθεσιμότητα λέω πωωωω πάω να κάνω την αίτηση αφού αν θα υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα θα μπορέσω να ακυρώσω την αίτηση)) Τελικά έγινε αυτό που έγινε))) δεν είμαι απογοητευμένος))  Μια βόλτα ))


Εντάξει ίσως εκεί στη Ρωσία εσείς δε το λέτε βιασύνη αυτό. Πάω πάσο. Άλλη χώρα άλλα ήθη.

Δε ξέρω πόσα χρόνια είσε εδώ στην Ελλάδα, άλλα θα έπρεπε να καταλάβεις, κάποια στιγμή, πως πάνε τα πράγματα εδώ σε όλους τους τομείς. Δεν είναι τίποτα για βιασύνες.  :Wink:

----------


## Stilskin

Η Wind σήμερα σε έλεγχο δεν βγάζει διαθεσιμότητα στην καμπίνα μου. Εχουν μπερδέψει για τα καλά τα μπούτια τους μπορώ να πώ.

----------


## romankonis

> Εντάξει ίσως εκεί στη Ρωσία εσείς δε το λέτε βιασύνη αυτό. Πάω πάσο. Άλλη χώρα άλλα ήθη.


Βιαστικά και δεν βιαστικά απλά για την δική μου εμπειρία το έκανα αυτό μπορεί να βοηθήσει σε κάποιον άλλων αυτό))) Τώρα θέλω να δω τι θα κάνουν οι άλλοι που έκαναν την αίτηση)))

----------


## Nikiforos

στην δουλεια καναμε αιτηση σημερα για VDSL 30 απο ADSL 4mbps....αντε για να δουμε!!!!  :One thumb up:

----------


## romankonis

> Η Wind σήμερα σε έλεγχο δεν βγάζει διαθεσιμότητα στην καμπίνα μου. Εχουν μπερδέψει για τα καλά τα μπούτια τους μπορώ να πώ.


Έκανα και εγώ τώρα στη wind - Βάσει των μετρήσεών μας* το WIND VDSL είναι διαθέσιμο για τη γραμμή σου.  :ROFL:

----------


## Atallos

> Η Wind σήμερα σε έλεγχο δεν βγάζει διαθεσιμότητα στην καμπίνα μου. Εχουν μπερδέψει για τα καλά τα μπούτια τους μπορώ να πώ.



Το ιδιο κι εδω

----------


## Mirmidon

Μα εγώ έγραψα, όταν αρχίσαμε να βλέπουμε διαθεσιμότητα σε γειτονιές που δεν έχει γίνει αντικατάσταση καμπίνας,  ότι πρόκειται περί ενός απλού Ελληνικού μπάχαλου. Όποιος δεν κατάλαβε ότι διάβασε και διάβασε ότι κατάλαβε, φέρει και την ευθύνη των πράξεών του. Όπως όλοι μας.  :One thumb up:

----------


## Atallos

Δεν εχει να λεει αν ηταν σε περιοχες με καμπινα η οχι  . Σημερα δεν βγαζει ουτε κι εκει που εχει καμπινα που δινει ηδη ο ΟΤΕ
Προφανως τον παιζουν , ελπιζω απλα οτι εκει που εχει καμπινες η διαθεσιμοτητα ισχυει

----------


## Mirmidon

Ομαδικώς κιόλας. Δείτε ακόμα και σήμερα τι βγάζει η Wind στο Λόφο Αξιωματικών.  :ROFL:

----------


## romankonis

Αν θα ενεργοποιηθούν γραμμές, παρακαλώ ενημερώστε μας.

----------


## atux_null

σχετικά με την wind ότι διεύθυνση και να έβαλα στο Περιστέρι μου έβγαλε 'Βάσει των μετρήσεών μας* το WIND VDSL είναι διαθέσιμο για τη γραμμή σου. '.   ότι ναναι. είμαι σε περιοχή που δεν έχουν ξεκινήσει ακόμη το σκάψιμο.

----------


## amadeusex

Βασει των μετρησεων τους ειστε μαλλον καπου οπου εχει "κοντα" σας καποια απο τις καινουργιες καμπινες με αλγοριθμους που βασιζονται σε δεδομενα χαρτων.

Παρακολουθουσα την διαθεσιμοτητα στον ΟΤΕ και στη Wind παραλληλα και μου εδειχνε και στις δυο σελιδες μη διαθεσιμο. Την προηγουμενη Πεμπτη εδειχνε και στις δυο "VDSL διαθεσιμο" και στις δυο εταιρειες με βαση τη διευθυνση.
Με τον αριθμο μου ομως (της WIND) στην σελιδα της WIND εδειχνε μη διαθεσιμο. Τους πηρα τηλεφωνο και μου ειπαν οτι μπορει να δειχνει διαθεσιμο αλλα υπαρει μια ανακριβεια οσον αφορα τα δεδομενα των χαρτων - ο τελικος ελεγχος μπορει να γινει μονο με τον αριθμο σου (στην σελιδα του παροχου σου μονο) επειδη ετσι διαταυρωνεται μεσω του βρογχου αν η γραμμη σου ειναι μεσω καινουργιας καμπινας (KV με DSLAM). Για ευνοητους λογους λοιπον δεν μπορεις να εισαι 100% σιγουρος για το αν το vdsl ειναι διαθεσιμο αν δεν ξερεις σε ποια καπινα εισαι συνδεδεμενος και αν εχει αναβαθμιστει.

Η προγνωση των τεχνικων που εκαναν την εγκατασταση της καινουργιας καμπινας (αρχες Ιανουαριου αν θυαμαι καλα) για διαθεσιμοτητα τον Απριλιο ηταν ακριβης.

Η αιτηση εγινε λοιπον την Κυριακη - το VDSL Router (που δεν με ενθουσιαζει αν και φαινεται να κανει καλα τη δουλεια του) ηρθε την Τριτη και αναμενω να γινει η ενεργοποιηση (μου ειπαν σε 10 ημερολογιακες μερες).

 Η εν λογω καμπινα ειναι η εξης http://fttxgr.eu/map?id=2375

----------


## Mirmidon

> Βασει των μετρησεων τους ειστε μαλλον καπου οπου εχει "κοντα" σας καποια απο τις καινουργιες καμπινες με αλγοριθμους που βασιζονται σε δεδομενα χαρτων.
> 
> Παρακολουθουσα την διαθεσιμοτητα στον ΟΤΕ και στη Wind παραλληλα και μου εδειχνε και στις δυο σελιδες μη διαθεσιμο. Την προηγουμενη Πεμπτη εδειχνε και στις δυο "VDSL διαθεσιμο" και στις δυο εταιρειες με βαση τη διευθυνση.
> Με τον αριθμο μου ομως (της WIND) στην σελιδα της WIND εδειχνε μη διαθεσιμο. Τους πηρα τηλεφωνο και μου ειπαν οτι μπορει να δειχνει διαθεσιμο αλλα υπαρει μια ανακριβεια οσον αφορα τα δεδομενα των χαρτων - ο τελικος ελεγχος μπορει να γινει μονο με τον αριθμο σου (στην σελιδα του παροχου σου μονο) επειδη ετσι διαταυρωνεται μεσω του βρογχου αν η γραμμη σου ειναι μεσω καινουργιας καμπινας (KV με DSLAM). Για ευνοητους λογους λοιπον δεν μπορεις να εισαι 100% σιγουρος για το αν το vdsl ειναι διαθεσιμο αν δεν ξερεις σε ποια καπινα εισαι συνδεδεμενος και αν εχει αναβαθμιστει.
> 
> Η προγνωση των τεχνικων που εκαναν την εγκατασταση της καινουργιας καμπινας (αρχες Ιανουαριου αν θυαμαι καλα) για διαθεσιμοτητα τον Απριλιο ηταν ακριβης.
> 
> Η αιτηση εγινε λοιπον την Κυριακη - το VDSL Router (που δεν με ενθουσιαζει αν και φαινεται να κανει καλα τη δουλεια του) ηρθε την Τριτη και αναμενω να γινει η ενεργοποιηση (μου ειπαν σε 10 ημερολογιακες μερες).
> 
>  Η εν λογω καμπινα ειναι η εξης http://fttxgr.eu/map?id=2375



Κατά τα άλλα :




Εγώ λέω να κόψουν τη φούντα εκεί στην Wind και να διευκρινίσουν όπως οφείλουν, αυτά που αναγκάζεσαι να γράψεις εσύ, που δεν είναι και η δουλεια σου στο κάτω κάτω. Με τέτοιο προφίλ εταιρίας, όσο φτηνά πακέτα και να διαθέσουν θα πρέπει να είναι κάποιος εντελώς αφελής για να πάει να τους πληρώσει και από πάνω. Δεν θα ξέρεις τι θα σου ξημερώσει με δαύτους.

----------


## Atallos

> Βασει των μετρησεων τους ειστε μαλλον καπου οπου εχει "κοντα" σας καποια απο τις καινουργιες καμπινες με αλγοριθμους που βασιζονται σε δεδομενα χαρτων.
> 
> Παρακολουθουσα την διαθεσιμοτητα στον ΟΤΕ και στη Wind παραλληλα και μου εδειχνε και στις δυο σελιδες μη διαθεσιμο. Την προηγουμενη Πεμπτη εδειχνε και στις δυο "VDSL διαθεσιμο" και στις δυο εταιρειες με βαση τη διευθυνση.
> Με τον αριθμο μου ομως (της WIND) στην σελιδα της WIND εδειχνε μη διαθεσιμο. Τους πηρα τηλεφωνο και μου ειπαν οτι μπορει να δειχνει διαθεσιμο αλλα υπαρει μια ανακριβεια οσον αφορα τα δεδομενα των χαρτων - ο τελικος ελεγχος μπορει να γινει μονο με τον αριθμο σου (στην σελιδα του παροχου σου μονο) επειδη ετσι διαταυρωνεται μεσω του βρογχου αν η γραμμη σου ειναι μεσω καινουργιας καμπινας (KV με DSLAM). Για ευνοητους λογους λοιπον δεν μπορεις να εισαι 100% σιγουρος για το αν το vdsl ειναι διαθεσιμο αν δεν ξερεις σε ποια καπινα εισαι συνδεδεμενος και αν εχει αναβαθμιστει.
> 
> Η προγνωση των τεχνικων που εκαναν την εγκατασταση της καινουργιας καμπινας (αρχες Ιανουαριου αν θυαμαι καλα) για διαθεσιμοτητα τον Απριλιο ηταν ακριβης.
> 
> Η αιτηση εγινε λοιπον την Κυριακη - το VDSL Router (που δεν με ενθουσιαζει αν και φαινεται να κανει καλα τη δουλεια του) ηρθε την Τριτη και αναμενω να γινει η ενεργοποιηση (μου ειπαν σε 10 ημερολογιακες μερες).
> 
>  Η εν λογω καμπινα ειναι η εξης http://fttxgr.eu/map?id=2375



Στην ιδια καμπινα ειμαστε , εγω εκανα αιτηση Δευτερα και μου ειπαν μεσα στη βδομαδα . Δεν τους πιστεψα ποτε βεβαια

----------


## Stilskin

Μίλησα πρίν λίγο με την εξυπηρέτηση πελατών για την μη διαθεσιμότητα και μπορώ να πώ και εκεί τα έχουν μπερδέψει. Τους εμφανίζει οτι όντως δεν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα Vdsl στην γραμμή μου και όταν τους ενημέρωσα οτι πρίν λίγες μέρες έκανα αίτηση αναβάθμισης μου είπαν οτι δεν βλέπουν κάποια αίτηση αναβάθμισης. Βλέπουν την τελευταία συνομιλία μαζί τους αλλά οχι οτι έκανα τηλεφωνική αίτηση για Vdsl. 
Εφόσον ούτε αίτηση αναβάθμισης βλέπουν αλλά δεν υπάρχει και η δυνατότητα αναβάθμισης μάλλον παραιτούμαι αυτή την στιγμή για αίτηση vdsl.
Οταν βάλουν μια τάξη και ξεμπερδέψουν και οι ίδιοι τι ακριβώς συμβαίνει τότε το ξανασυζητάμε.
Για καλό και για κακό ίσως να περιμένουμε και κάποιους άλλους σοβαρούς εναλλακτικούς μπας και καταλάβουμε πότε θα έχουν πρόσβαση στις καμπίνες οι εναλλακτικοί πάροχοι.

----------


## romankonis

Πήρα μια κλήση πριν λίγο από την forthnet και με ενημέρωσαν ότι όντως δεν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα, ήρθε τεχνικός και διαπίστωσε ότι δεν υπάρχει vdsl καμπίνα και δεν μπορεί να γίνει αλλαγη με τίποτα μεχρει νά μπει καινούρια vdsl καμπίνα. Ζήτησαν συγνώμη και μόλις θα είναι διαθέσιμο θα με ενημερώσουν. Αυτά)))  :One thumb up:

----------


## Mirmidon

> Μίλησα πρίν λίγο με την εξυπηρέτηση πελατών για την μη διαθεσιμότητα και μπορώ να πώ και εκεί τα έχουν μπερδέψει. Τους εμφανίζει οτι όντως δεν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα Vdsl στην γραμμή μου και όταν τους ενημέρωσα οτι πρίν λίγες μέρες έκανα αίτηση αναβάθμισης μου είπαν οτι δεν βλέπουν κάποια αίτηση αναβάθμισης. Βλέπουν την τελευταία συνομιλία μαζί τους αλλά οχι οτι έκανα τηλεφωνική αίτηση για Vdsl. 
> Εφόσον ούτε αίτηση αναβάθμισης βλέπουν αλλά δεν υπάρχει και η δυνατότητα αναβάθμισης μάλλον παραιτούμαι αυτή την στιγμή για αίτηση vdsl.
> Οταν βάλουν μια τάξη και ξεμπερδέψουν και οι ίδιοι τι ακριβώς συμβαίνει τότε το ξανασυζητάμε.
> Για καλό και για κακό ίσως να περιμένουμε και κάποιους άλλους σοβαρούς εναλλακτικούς μπας και καταλάβουμε πότε θα έχουν πρόσβαση στις καμπίνες οι εναλλακτικοί πάροχοι.





> Πήρα μια κλήση πριν λίγο από την forthnet και με ενημέρωσαν ότι όντως δεν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα, ήρθε τεχνικός και διαπίστωσε ότι δεν υπάρχει vdsl καμπίνα και δεν μπορεί να γίνει αλλαγη με τίποτα μεχρει νά μπει καινούρια vdsl καμπίνα. Ζήτησαν συγνώμη και μόλις θα είναι διαθέσιμο θα με ενημερώσουν. Αυτά)))


Τελικά κάποιο εναλλακτικοί πάροχοι πήγαν να το παίξουν έξυπνοι και θα μείνουν με.....τη γλύκα. Αυτά δεν είναι σοβαρά πράγματα. Από το πως αντιμετωπίζεις τον πελάτη φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα και τι είδους εταιρία είσε. Θα έγραφα "ντροπή τους" αλλά γνωρίζω καλά ότι δεν έχουν ούτε τσίπα ούτε μπέσα. Ζητάνε τα λεφτά μας δηλαδή τον κόπο και τον μόχθο μας και αντί να μας σέβονται μας περιγελούν και μας υποτιμούν. :Thumb down:

----------


## Atallos

> Μίλησα πρίν λίγο με την εξυπηρέτηση πελατών για την μη διαθεσιμότητα και μπορώ να πώ και εκεί τα έχουν μπερδέψει. Τους εμφανίζει οτι όντως δεν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα Vdsl στην γραμμή μου και όταν τους ενημέρωσα οτι πρίν λίγες μέρες έκανα αίτηση αναβάθμισης μου είπαν οτι δεν βλέπουν κάποια αίτηση αναβάθμισης. Βλέπουν την τελευταία συνομιλία μαζί τους αλλά οχι οτι έκανα τηλεφωνική αίτηση για Vdsl. 
> Εφόσον ούτε αίτηση αναβάθμισης βλέπουν αλλά δεν υπάρχει και η δυνατότητα αναβάθμισης μάλλον παραιτούμαι αυτή την στιγμή για αίτηση vdsl.
> Οταν βάλουν μια τάξη και ξεμπερδέψουν και οι ίδιοι τι ακριβώς συμβαίνει τότε το ξανασυζητάμε.
> Για καλό και για κακό ίσως να περιμένουμε και κάποιους άλλους σοβαρούς εναλλακτικούς μπας και καταλάβουμε πότε θα έχουν πρόσβαση στις καμπίνες οι εναλλακτικοί πάροχοι.


Σε ποια καμπινα εισαι?
Eιναι ενεργοποιημενη?

----------


## ThReSh

> Οι πληροφορίες σου είναι λανθασμένες.
> Η κάθε υπαίθρια καμπίνα συνδέεται με οπτική ίνα ή/και (παλιά/νέα) χαλκό με το αστικό κέντρο και με χαλκό με τις οικοδομές μας. Καμία καμπίνα δεν συνδέεται με άλλη.


Quoted for emphasis...

----------


## Stilskin

> Σε ποια καμπινα εισαι?
> Eιναι ενεργοποιημενη?


Στην 463. Ενεργοποιημένη είναι και δίνει διαθεσιμότητα εδω και ενα μήνα η Cosmote.

----------


## 10101

τη δευτέρα που το έλεγξα έλεγε διαθέσιμο στη γραμμή σας για αναβάθμιση κ όταν τους πείρα τηλ μου είπαν σε μία εβδομάδα θα έχεις(μέχρι κ ρουτερ μου έχουν δώσει)..........
γτ στο site βγάζει αυτό τώρα ?

----------


## Stilskin

Γιατί επικρατεί ενας μικρός χαμός. Τελικά οι μόνοι που έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί ανήκουν στην Cosmote.
Για τους εναλλακτικούς παρόχους όπως καταλαβαίνεις επικρατεί ενα αλαλούμ.

----------


## Νέφερ

Βάλτε Cosmote ή περιμένετε για μετά το Πάσχα.
Εγώ αυτό λέω.

Mike όταν βάλεις 50άρα, θέλω avatar για FTTH στο Περιστέρι μετά.  :Cool: 

Άρε τη έχουμε να τραβήξουμε άμα ο καθένας θα θέλει ίνα μέχρι το σπίτι του μετά.
Χαχαχα έχουνε να δούνε τα μάτια σας.....

----------


## 10101

Μια εβδομάδα μου είχαν πει εμένα......
εντωμεταξύ για κάποιο λόγο μου το γυρίσανε σε interleaved από fast path...... πάλι 100 ping....

----------


## aret

Πήρα forthnet λεγοντάς τους ότι δεν μου εμφανίζει πλέον διαθεσιμότητα, όπως και την εξελιξη της αίτησης μου. Αφού σαν βρεγμένη γάτα μου είπε ο άνθρωπος από το helpdesk ότι δε φαίνεται καμμία αίτηση για Vdsl, τους πέθανα ρωτώντας τους πως θα μου επιστραφούν τα χρήματα απο το 13831 (περίπου στο 1,50 με 2 ευρώ) εξαιτίας της αμέλειας τους; Μου λένε οι τύποι ότι δεν το κάναν επίτηδες και δεν υπάρχει τέτοια επολογή για να μου επιστραφούν τα λεφτά μου. Τους ρωτώ τότε να φύγω κ να μην πληρώσω το πέναλτι αφού δεν έχω συμπληρώσει 2 χρόνια, γιατί δεν ήταν στις προθέσεις μου  :Razz: ; μου λένε δεν είναι το ίδιο πράγμα χαχαχα δεν τους πιάνεις πουθενά λέμε, Οπότε προχωρώ κανονικά σε καταγγελία

----------


## 10101

> Πήρα forthnet λεγοντάς τους ότι δεν μου εμφανίζει πλέον διαθεσιμότητα, όπως και την εξελιξη της αίτησης μου. Αφού σαν βρεγμένη γάτα μου είπε ο άνθρωπος από το helpdesk ότι δε φαίνεται καμμία αίτηση για Vdsl, τους πέθανα ρωτώντας τους πως θα μου επιστραφούν τα χρήματα απο το 13831 (περίπου στο 1,50 με 2 ευρώ) εξαιτίας της αμέλειας τους; Μου λένε οι τύποι ότι δεν το κάναν επίτηδες και δεν υπάρχει τέτοια επολογή για να μου επιστραφούν τα λεφτά μου. Τους ρωτώ τότε να φύγω κ να μην πληρώσω το πέναλτι αφού δεν έχω συμπληρώσει 2 χρόνια, γιατί δεν ήταν στις προθέσεις μου ; μου λένε δεν είναι το ίδιο πράγμα χαχαχα δεν τους πιάνεις πουθενά λέμε, Οπότε προχωρώ κανονικά σε καταγγελία


online την έκανες ?

----------


## aret

Ναι online, αλλα αφού είχα πρώτα επισκεφτεί το τοπικο κατάστημα περιστεριου όπου κ οι δυο υπάλληλοι μου πρότειναν να συνεχίσω αφού υπήρχε διαθεσιμότητα  :Thumb down:

----------


## 10101

> Ναι online, αλλα αφού είχα πρώτα επισκεφτεί το τοπικο κατάστημα περιστεριου όπου κ οι δυο υπάλληλοι μου πρότειναν να συνεχίσω αφού υπήρχε διαθεσιμότητα


Σε κατάστημα την έκανα εγώ την αίτηση και μου το υπογράψανε το χαρτί κιόλας  :Cool: 
οπότε κομπλέ αν δε γίνει κάτι μέσα στις επόμενες ημέρες θα τους πάρω τηλέφωνο.....

----------


## Jazzer

Ενδιαφέρον. Κάποιοι δίνουν VDSL και κάποιοι άλλοι VVDSL, δηλαδή Virtual VDSL !  :Razz:

----------


## Stilskin

Καλά δεν είναι κάτι που γίνεται πρώτη φορά. Πάντα πρώτος στις ενεργοποιημένες καμπίνες δίνει ο Οτε και μετά απο κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα δίνουν και οι εναλλακτικοί.
Το μόνο κακό της υπόθεσης ήταν οτι βιάστηκαν να δείξουν πλασματικη διαθεσιμότητα κάποιοι πάροχοι και γι'αυτο έγινε ενα μικρό μπάχαλο.

----------


## romankonis

Να ξέρετε, ότι στο κατάστημα Forthnet περιστερίου οι υπάλληλοι χαζοί, δεν ξέρουν τίποτα και ο σκοπός τους είναι να πουλάνε την υπηρεσία οποία  δεν υπάρχει))) Το ίδιο ισχύει και με τους υπαλλήλους του καταστήματος wind περιστερίου δίπλα με το κατάστημα forthnet. Δεν ντρέπονται! Το μόνο καλό είναι, ότι πήρα μια κλήση από την forthnet και ζήτησαν συγνώμη και άλλη μια συγνώμη για τον βλ*** υπάλληλο))) Με αυτό το σκοπό ήθελαν να μαζέψουν τους πελάτες με χαμηλότερες τιμές από cosmote))) Πάντως όταν πήγα στο αστικό κέντρο ote περιστερίου και μίλησα εκεί λενε δεν υπάρχει δυνατότητα αναβάθμισης αν δεν έχει μπει καινούρια καμπίνα με vdsl εξοπλιζμό.

----------


## Kenzu44

Και να λοιπον που ξαναγυριζουμε στο θεμα μας! Εχει κανεις πληροφοριες η κατι για το ποτε θα μπουνε καινουργιες καμπινες στο υπολοιπο περιστερι; Ευχαριστω!

----------


## romankonis

> Και να λοιπον που ξαναγυριζουμε στο θεμα μας! Εχει κανεις πληροφοριες η κατι για το ποτε θα μπουνε καινουργιες καμπινες στο υπολοιπο περιστερι; Ευχαριστω!


Καλοκαιρι  :Wink:

----------


## Kenzu44

ευχαριστω! Ευχομαι να ξεκινησουν απο αγ ελευθεριου και να πανε πελοπιδα και μετα προς λοφο!

----------


## alexvsbcity

Και στο site της Wind πλέον δεν δίνει διαθεσιμότητα παντού όπως προχθές ούτε και στον δικό μου αριθμό στον οποίο δέχτηκαν κανονικά την αίτηση, οπότε και γυρνάμε πάλι στην υπομονή. Δύο καμπίνες μακριά είναι τι σκατά, θα έρθουν σύντομα.

- - - Updated - - -

Με καλέσανε πριν λίγο από ACS για την παραλαβή του modem...

----------


## griniaris

> Καλοκαιρι


Κανεις δεν ξερει....   Τελειως υποθετικη απαντηση.... 

Απλα η λογικη λεει οτι θα εχουν τελειωσει αυτες που ξεκινησαν του Περιστεριου και Πετρουπολης οποτε θα συνεχισουν για τις υπολοιπες.

----------


## Mirmidon

> Κανεις δεν ξερει....   Τελειως υποθετικη απαντηση.... 
> 
> Απλα η λογικη λεει οτι θα εχουν τελειωσει αυτες που ξεκινησαν του Περιστεριου και Πετρουπολης οποτε θα συνεχισουν για τις υπολοιπες.


Άρα μπορεί και να πάει μετά το καλοκαίρι. :Laughing: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Και στο site της Wind πλέον δεν δίνει διαθεσιμότητα παντού όπως προχθές ούτε και στον δικό μου αριθμό στον οποίο δέχτηκαν κανονικά την αίτηση, οπότε και γυρνάμε πάλι στην υπομονή. Δύο καμπίνες μακριά είναι τι σκατά, θα έρθουν σύντομα.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Με καλέσανε πριν λίγο από ACS για την παραλαβή του modem...


!@#!#! μάντολες. Ακόμα δείχνει  :Laughing: 



Εκτός και αν έχουν διορθώσει τα μισά.

----------


## snolly

Παιδιά η Wind δειχνει διαθεσιμο VDSL στο περιστερι και σε ασχετες περιοχες που δεν εχουν μπει ακομα καν καμπινες. Ειναι εξισου απατεωνες με τοτε που λεγοντουσαν Τελάς.

Και αν οπως λενε αλλα παιδια εδω μεσα οι εναλλακτικοι δινουν κανα μηνα μετα τον ΟΤΕ οποιος εκανε ηδη αιτηση και ανανεωση συμβολαιου θα πρεπει να κανει κι αλλο υπομονη γιατι την πατησε.

----------


## 10101

Πριν δύο μέρες έλεγε διαθέσιμο...χθες έλεγε μη διαθεσιμο και σήμερα που κοίταξα λέει διαθεσιμο για αναβάθμιση......ότι νά'ναι λένε.....αν δε το ενεργοποιήσουν μέχρι την δευτέρα θα τους πάρω τηλ γτ κάτι για ένα μήνα ακούω ενω εμένα μία εβδομάδα μου είπαν

----------


## Mirmidon

> Παιδιά η Wind δειχνει διαθεσιμο VDSL στο περιστερι και σε ασχετες περιοχες που δεν εχουν μπει ακομα καν καμπινες. Ειναι εξισου απατεωνες με τοτε που λεγοντουσαν Τελάς.
> 
> Και αν οπως λενε αλλα παιδια εδω μεσα οι εναλλακτικοι δινουν *κανα μηνα μετα τον ΟΤΕ* οποιος εκανε ηδη αιτηση και ανανεωση συμβολαιου θα πρεπει να κανει κι αλλο υπομονη γιατι την πατησε.



Αυτό που το είδατε γραμμένο;

- - - Updated - - -




> Πριν δύο μέρες έλεγε διαθέσιμο...χθες έλεγε μη διαθεσιμο και σήμερα που κοίταξα λέει διαθεσιμο για αναβάθμιση......ότι νά'ναι λένε.....αν δε το ενεργοποιήσουν μέχρι την δευτέρα θα τους πάρω τηλ γτ κάτι για *ένα μήνα* ακούω ενω εμένα μία εβδομάδα μου είπαν


Ότι να ΄ναι ακούς μου φαίνεται.

----------


## amadeusex

Οτι να'ναι - ακρως ελληνικες συνθηκες θα ελεγα ...

Υπομονη - που θα παει καποια στιγμη θα εχουμε μια συνδεση της προκοπης, 2016 γραφει το κοντερ αλλωστε - τοσα χρονια υπομονη κανουμε ολοι ...

Το Router ειναι εδω απο την τριτη - δυστυχως δεν θα ειμαι εδω ολη την επομενη εβδομαδα και η Γυναικα μου δεν θα μπορεσει να μου πει αν η υποτιθεμενη αναβαθμιση θα πραγματοποιηθει ... Για να δουμε  :Smile:

----------


## Kleido

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.

Θέλω να μοιραστώ μαζί σας & την δική μου ιστορία. Μένω στον Λόφο δίπλα στην καμπίνα http://fttxgr.eu/map?id=2469. Από το 2011 έχω Forthnet παίζοντας γύρω στα 4 Μb/s. Είμαι με ανοιχτό συμβόλαιο (έχει λήξει) εδώ κ κανα χρόνο γιατί έχω σκοπό να φύγω για Cosmote μεριά μόλις αλλαχτεί η καμπίνα & μπορώ να έχω VDSL. Πριν μερικές μέρες, όπως πολλοί, διαπίστωσα ότι forthnet+wind μου έδιναν διαθεσιμότητα vdsl. Έχω και το προπολεμικό router TG585 που κάθε 1 ώρα θέλει restart γιατί χάνω ταχύτητα & δεν μου το αλλάζουν παρά μόνο αν κάνω νέο συμβόλαιο μαζί τους. Eπειδή παρατηρώ συστηματικά την πρόοδο των νέων καμπινων & βλέποντας ότι εκεί που μένω δεν υπάρχει ακόμα φως είπα να καλέσω forthnet να μου πουν τι παίζει. Μου λένε προχτές ότι υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα vdsl & όταν τους λέω "παιδιά δεν παίζει, δεν έχουν αλλάξει καμπίνες ούτε 1 χλμ γύρω μου" με συνδέουν με τα φυντάνια του τεχνικού τμήματος που μου λένε ότι μπορείτε να απολαμβάνετε vdsl από άλλη καμπίνα πιο μακρυά, θα το ρυθμίσουμε. Προχωράω σε ανανέωση συμβολαίου (ήμουν χαζός,το ήξερα) & μου λένε σε 10 μέρες θα είστε ΟΚ. Σήμερα με παίρνουν & μου λένε ότι δυστυχώς δεν μπορούμε να σας προσφέρουμε ακόμα VDSL οπότε δεν κάνουμε νέο συμβόλαιο & παραμένετε ως έχει (πάλι καλά). Τουλάχιστον γλίτωσα το νέο συμβόλαιο οπότε κάνω υπομονή για Cosmote μόλις αλλάξουν οι καμπίνες κοντά μου.

Και κάτι σημαντικό:

Eπειδή έχω φίλη που δουλεύει στον ΟΤΕ στο σχεδιασμό του χρονοδιαγράμματος για τις νέες καμπίνες στο Περιστέρι σας μεταφέρω ακριβώς ότι μου είπε σήμερα.
"*Oι νέες καμπίνες που έχουν μπεί στη περιοχή της πλατείας Δέγλερη κοντά στην Πετρούπολη, αν και είναι στον δήμο Περιστερίου, αφορούν το έργο που έγινε στην Πετρούπολη. Δεν έχουν να κάνουν με το σχεδιασμό του χρονοδιαγράμματος  στο Περιστέρι. Για το Περιστέρι το χρονοδιάγραμμα έχει ως εξής. Αρχίζουν να αλλάζουν πρώτα οι καμπίνες κάτω από την Θηβών σε πρώτη φάση και στη συνέχεια πάνω από την Θηβών."*  

Μεταφέρω τι μου είπε..

Υπομονή!

----------


## Mirmidon

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους.
> 
> Θέλω να μοιραστώ μαζί σας & την δική μου ιστορία. Μένω στον Λόφο δίπλα στην καμπίνα http://fttxgr.eu/map?id=2469. Από το 2011 έχω Forthnet παίζοντας γύρω στα 4 Μb/s. Είμαι με ανοιχτό συμβόλαιο (έχει λήξει) εδώ κ κανα χρόνο γιατί έχω σκοπό να φύγω για Cosmote μεριά μόλις αλλαχτεί η καμπίνα & μπορώ να έχω VDSL. Πριν μερικές μέρες, όπως πολλοί, διαπίστωσα ότι forthnet+wind μου έδιναν διαθεσιμότητα vdsl. Έχω και το προπολεμικό router TG585 που κάθε 1 ώρα θέλει restart γιατί χάνω ταχύτητα & δεν μου το αλλάζουν παρά μόνο αν κάνω νέο συμβόλαιο μαζί τους. Eπειδή παρατηρώ συστηματικά την πρόοδο των νέων καμπινων & βλέποντας ότι εκεί που μένω δεν υπάρχει ακόμα φως είπα να καλέσω forthnet να μου πουν τι παίζει. Μου λένε προχτές ότι υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα vdsl & όταν τους λέω "παιδιά δεν παίζει, δεν έχουν αλλάξει καμπίνες ούτε 1 χλμ γύρω μου" με συνδέουν με τα φυντάνια του τεχνικού τμήματος που μου λένε ότι μπορείτε να απολαμβάνετε vdsl από άλλη καμπίνα πιο μακρυά, θα το ρυθμίσουμε. Προχωράω σε ανανέωση συμβολαίου (ήμουν χαζός,το ήξερα) & μου λένε σε 10 μέρες θα είστε ΟΚ. Σήμερα με παίρνουν & μου λένε ότι δυστυχώς δεν μπορούμε να σας προσφέρουμε ακόμα VDSL οπότε δεν κάνουμε νέο συμβόλαιο & παραμένετε ως έχει (πάλι καλά). Τουλάχιστον γλίτωσα το νέο συμβόλαιο οπότε κάνω υπομονή για Cosmote μόλις αλλάξουν οι καμπίνες κοντά μου.
> 
> Και κάτι σημαντικό:
> 
> Eπειδή έχω φίλη που δουλεύει στον ΟΤΕ στο σχεδιασμό του χρονοδιαγράμματος για τις νέες καμπίνες στο Περιστέρι σας μεταφέρω ακριβώς ότι μου είπε σήμερα.
> "*Oι νέες καμπίνες που έχουν μπεί στη περιοχή της πλατείας Δέγλερη κοντά στην Πετρούπολη, αν και είναι στον δήμο Περιστερίου, αφορούν το έργο που έγινε στην Πετρούπολη. Δεν έχουν να κάνουν με το σχεδιασμό του χρονοδιαγράμματος  στο Περιστέρι. Για το Περιστέρι το χρονοδιάγραμμα έχει ως εξής. Αρχίζουν να αλλάζουν πρώτα οι καμπίνες κάτω από την Θηβών σε πρώτη φάση και στη συνέχεια πάνω από την Θηβών."*  
> 
> ...


Κατ' αρχήν σε ευχαριστούμε που μοιράστηκες την περιπέτειά σου με την Forthnet. Δεν είσε χαζός φίλε μου, απλά δεν είχες ενημέρωση. Ένα δεν καταλαβαίνω εγώ όμως. Γιατί δεν ρώτησες πρώτα τη φίλη σου για το τι παίζει και ξεκίνησες με το τι θα σου πουν από Forthnet. Εδώ νομίζω ότι έσφαλες. Από την άλλη μεριά η φίλη σου μάλλον δε σου τα είπε καλά. Πιστεύω ακράδαντα ότι οι πληροφορίες που μας παραθέτεις εδώ δεν είναι οι πραγματικές. Αυτό που σου λέω δε το λέω τυχαία, αλλά για λόγους αρχής δεν θα επεκταθώ άλλο, για την ώρα. Στην τελική η φίλη σου μας λέει ότι οι καμπίνες που έχουν ήδη αλλαχτεί υπάγονται και συνδέονται στο κέντρο της Πετρούπολης;  :Thinking:

----------


## Stilskin

Δεν ρωτάς την φίλη σου να ρωτήσει κάποιο προιστάμενο πότε θα έχουν διαθεσιμότητα οι εναλλακτικοί στις ενεργοποιημένες καμπίνες στην Ανθούπολη?
Γιατί αυτό είναι το φλέγον ζήτημα. Να έχεις δυνατότητα Vdsl στην καμπίνα σου αλλά να μην μπορείς να συνδεθείς με Vdsl σε εναλλακτικό πάροχο αλλά μόνο στην Cosmote.

----------


## Kleido

Κοίτα γιαυτό γράφω ότι "μεταφέρω ότι μου είπε" όσον αφορά τις πληροφορίες που παρέθεσα. Μου φαίνεται κ μένα περίεργο. Αυτό που κατάλαβα είναι ότι οι καμπίνες που έχουν αλλαχτεί στο Περιστέρι στα όρια της Πετρούπολης αφορούσαν σχεδιασμό για το έργο που έγινε στην Πετρούπολη.

----------


## romankonis

Ναι, εκείνες καμπίνες ανήκουν στο αστικό κέντρο Πετρούπολης.

----------


## Kleido

> Ναι, εκείνες καμπίνες ανήκουν στο αστικό κέντρο Περιστερίου.


Ναι ανήκουν στο Α/Κ Περιστερίου αλλά σύμφωνα με ότι μου είπε ήταν δρομολογημένες στο σχεδιασμό υλοποίησης του προγράμματος της Πετρούπολης. Το χρονοδιάγραμμα του Περιστερίου δηλαδή τώρα ξεκινάει.

----------


## Mirmidon

> Ναι ανήκουν στο Α/Κ Περιστερίου αλλά σύμφωνα με ότι μου είπε ήταν δρομολογημένες στο σχεδιασμό υλοποίησης του προγράμματος της Πετρούπολης. Το χρονοδιάγραμμα του Περιστερίου δηλαδή τώρα ξεκινάει.


Trolol  :Laughing:  :ROFL: 

Δηλαδή οι 493 496 497 492 456 είναι σύνορα. :Laughing: 

Πολύ χοντρά σύνορα ρε φίλε τι να σου πω.Όπως λέμε Ελλάδα είναι μέχρι την Λαμία :ROFL: 

Και γιατί να έχουν αφήσει καμπίνες στην Πετρούπολη προς Περιστέρι, παλιές; (487, 485, 463 κλπ) :Thinking: 

Εγώ γνωρίζω το εξής :


Στις αρχές του 2016 η κάλυψη VDSL θα επεκταθεί σε ΕΥΚΑΡΠΙΑ, ΕΚΑΛΗ, ΘΡΑΚΟΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΕΣ, ΘΡΙΑΣΙΟ,  ΛΕΥΚΑ, Δ. ΜΕΓΑΡΟ, ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ,ΝΤΡΑΦΙ, ΠΕΝΤΕΛΗ, ΠΕΡΙΣΤΕΡΙ, ΠΕΤΡΟΥΠΟΛΗ,ΧΑΡΙΛΑΟΥ,  ενώ θα ακολουθήσουν αρκετές ακόμη περιοχές.

----------


## panos19744

Μένει κανείς Αγίου Βασιλείου? Εγώ έχω adsl με 5.00 download και 0.70 upload.Πληρώνω για 24.....Μπορώ να κάνω κάτι εγώ για να μεγαλώσω τις ταχύτητες? ή είναι θέμα του οτε??

----------


## agellioforos

> Μένει κανείς Αγίου Βασιλείου? Εγώ έχω adsl με 5.00 download και 0.70 upload.Πληρώνω για 24.....Μπορώ να κάνω κάτι εγώ για να μεγαλώσω τις ταχύτητες? ή είναι θέμα του οτε??


κανε ελενχο διαθεσιμοτητας αν μπορεις να πας σε vdsl απο adsl στο site του ote.

----------


## Stilskin

"Βάσει των μετρήσεών μας* το WIND VDSL είναι διαθέσιμο για τη γραμμή σου."


Τελικά εμφανίστηκε πάλι διαθεσιμότητα απο την Wind στην καμπίνα μου, αλλά το μάθαμε το μάθημα μας. Η υπομονή είναι αρετή!  :Smile:

----------


## Mirmidon

> Μένει κανείς Αγίου Βασιλείου? Εγώ έχω adsl με 5.00 download και 0.70 upload.Πληρώνω για 24.....Μπορώ να κάνω κάτι εγώ για να μεγαλώσω τις ταχύτητες? ή είναι θέμα του οτε??


Είναι θέμα απόστασης από το Α/Κ (Αστικό Κέντρο) στο οποίο συνδέεται η τηλεφωνική γραμμή σου. Το σήμα ADSL/ADSL2+ μέχρι να φτάσει σε σένα υφίσταται εξασθένηση, η οποία οφείλεται κυρίως στην αντίσταση του χαλκού, αν θυμάσαι από το φυσική λυκείου (όχι απαραίτητα δέσμης/κατεύθυνσης). Από το παρακάτω διάγραμμα φαίνεται (μωβ γραμμή), βάσει των όσων γράφεις για την ταχύτητά σου, ότι λογικά η γραμμή σου τερματίζει στο modem σου γύρω στα 3Km μακρυά από το Α/Κ του ΟΤΕ. άρα δεν μπορείς να κάνεις τίποτα απολύτως. Περιμένεις, όπως όλοι μας, τον ΟΤΕ να αλλάξει την καμπίνα (KV) κοντά στο σπίτι σου και βάζεις VDSL πληρώνοντας μερικά Ευρό παραπάνω κάθε μήνα.

----------


## Nikiforos

> Μένει κανείς Αγίου Βασιλείου? Εγώ έχω adsl με 5.00 download και 0.70 upload.Πληρώνω για 24.....Μπορώ να κάνω κάτι εγώ για να μεγαλώσω τις ταχύτητες? ή είναι θέμα του οτε??


καλημερα, αμα δεις προηγουμενο ποστ μου εγραψα οτι στην δουλεια μου καναμε αιτηση VDSL 30 ειχε ερθει μια κοπελα απο εκει ειπε εχει και 50, εχουν βαλει καμπινες στην περιοχη, αν εισαι επανω στην Αγ.Βασιλειου εχει κανονικα!
δες εκει στον δρομο κοντα σου εχει καμια καμπινα?

----------


## jimmyl

Στο ΘΡΙΑΣΙΟ παντως που μενω εγω (ΑΣΠΡΠΥΡΓΟΣ) δεν εχει γινει απολυτως τιποτα οσον αφορα την αλλαγη στις καμπινες

----------


## amadeusex

Εδώ είναι ο χάρτης με τις καμπίνες (KV) που έχουν αναβαθμιστει

http://fttxgr.eu/map?

----------


## dmitspan

Φίλος που μένει προς το βουνό (από Αγ. Ιεροθέου αριστερά δλδ) έχουν βάλει νέες καμπίνες, μη λειτουργικές ακόμα. Πιο κάτω όμως στο ύψος της Αγ. Ιεροθέου δεν έχουν βάλει. Και μιλάμε για απόσταση μικρή από την πλατεία Δέγλερη. Πότε θα προχωρήσουν εκεί χαμηλά τα έργα;

----------


## GeoHet

> Μένει κανείς Αγίου Βασιλείου? Εγώ έχω adsl με 5.00 download και 0.70 upload.Πληρώνω για 24.....Μπορώ να κάνω κάτι εγώ για να μεγαλώσω τις ταχύτητες? ή είναι θέμα του οτε??


Φιλε μενω στην Κερασουντος και παιρνω απο την 497 που ειναι ψηλα στην Αγ.Βασιλειου. Λογικα θα εχεις διαθεσιμοτητα. Με τον ΟΤΕ εχω εδω και 2 εβδομαδες 50αρι VDSL και πεταει. Παραθετω αλλη μια τα στατιστικα για να παρεις μια ιδεα.

----------


## Kootoomootoo

> Φιλε μενω στην Κερασουντος και παιρνω απο την 497 που ειναι ψηλα στην Αγ.Βασιλειου. Λογικα θα εχεις διαθεσιμοτητα. Με τον ΟΤΕ εχω εδω και 2 εβδομαδες 50αρι VDSL και πεταει. Παραθετω αλλη μια τα στατιστικα για να παρεις μια ιδεα.


Βάλε και fast path να έχεις πιο λίγο ping

----------


## balandis

πηνειου,θυατειρων εχουμε κανα νεο στα 100-200 μετρα ειναι η 467 εχει δωσει οοτε??

----------


## Dodolo

> πηνειου,θυατειρων εχουμε κανα νεο στα 100-200 μετρα ειναι η 467 εχει δωσει οοτε??


Η συγκεκριμένη καμπίνα έχει ενεργοποιηθεί εδώ και 1 εβδομάδα. Ο ΟΤΕ έχει δώσει ήδη…

----------


## Mirmidon

> Βάλε και fast path να έχεις πιο λίγο ping


Για να αρχίσει να χάνει πακέτα ε;

----------


## mike_871

> Για να αρχίσει να χάνει πακέτα ε;


στα 30 μετρα απο την καμπινα και απ'οτι φενεται καλη γραμμη δεν χανει τιποτα

----------


## GeoHet

> στα 30 μετρα απο την καμπινα και απ'οτι φενεται καλη γραμμη δεν χανει τιποτα


Θα κανω μια δοκιμη και θα το πακολουθησω.

----------


## Mirmidon

> Θα κανω μια δοκιμη και θα το πακολουθησω.


Μια....δοκιμή θα σε πείσει. :Laughing:

----------


## jkoukos

> Για να αρχίσει να χάνει πακέτα ε;


Με 122Mbps max rate, για ποιον λόγο να χάνει πακέτα; Κοίτα που είναι Attenuation, SNR και Power. Έχει πολλές δυνατότητες η γραμμή.
Μην συγκρίνεις περιπτώσεις όπου έχουμε χάλια χαρακτηριστικά στην γραμμή και προσπαθούμε να την ξεζουμίσουμε με όσον το δυνατόν χαμηλότερο SNR, την εξασθένιση στα ουράνια και ταυτόχρονα λειτουργία FastPath.

----------


## Mirmidon

> Με 122Mbps max rate, για ποιον λόγο να χάνει πακέτα; Κοίτα που είναι Attenuation, SNR και Power. Έχει πολλές δυνατότητες η γραμμή.
> Μην συγκρίνεις περιπτώσεις όπου έχουμε χάλια χαρακτηριστικά στην γραμμή και προσπαθούμε να την ξεζουμίσουμε με όσον το δυνατόν χαμηλότερο SNR, την εξασθένιση στα ουράνια και ταυτόχρονα λειτουργία FastPath.


Τώρα μπορεί να μην έχει.Θα τα ξαναπούμε όμως όταν θα μπούνε και άλλοι στο χορό (καμπίνα του). :Wink:

----------


## jkoukos

Έχεις καταλάβει ότι πλέον το ζευγάρι του δεν γειτονεύει με άλλα 299 για μεγάλη απόσταση, αλλά με όσα έχει το καλώδιο που φέρνει την σύνδεση στην οικοδομή, το οποίο δεν έχει καμία ενδιάμεση σύνδεση;
Το μεγάλο θέμα του crosstalk υπάρχει κυρίως στην πρώτη περίπτωση και τώρα εξαλείφθηκε.

----------


## Mirmidon

> Έχεις καταλάβει ότι πλέον το ζευγάρι του δεν γειτονεύει με άλλα 299 για μεγάλη απόσταση, αλλά με όσα έχει το καλώδιο που φέρνει την σύνδεση στην οικοδομή, το οποίο δεν έχει καμία ενδιάμεση σύνδεση;
> Το μεγάλο θέμα του crosstalk υπάρχει κυρίως στην πρώτη περίπτωση και τώρα εξαλείφθηκε.


To θέμα του crosstalk ΔΕΝ έχει εξαλειφθεί ακόμα, τελείως. Οι VDSL/VDSL2 γραμμές είναι ακόμα ποιο ευαίσθητες σε crosstalk, μιας και οι συχνότητες των σημάτων είναι ποιο υψηλές, συγκριτικά με των αντίστοιχων ADSL2+. Και από το τα δεδομένα των μodems που δείχνουν αρκετοί πελάτες εδώ, έχω την εντύπωση ότι ούτε vectoring δεν γίνεται σωστά (ή και καθόλου). Κανονικά θα έπρεπε οι πελάτες (από ότι φαίνεται) να έχουν 100Mbps downlink.Αντί αυτού έχουν περί τα 50Μbps, και οι γραμμές τους τερματίζουν 100-150 μέτρα από τις καμπίνες από τις οποίες εξυπηρετούνται. Φαίνεται δηλαδή, βάση των πραγματικών ταχυτήτων τους να πιάνουν ταχύτητες λες και πιάνουν το 100% της ταχύτητας της γραμμής τους και βρίσκονται περί τα 750-800 μέτρα από την καμπίνα, δηλαδή από το ποιο γρήγορο κομμάτι του δικτύου!!! Με 3db downlink attenuation θα έπρεπε, ο φίλος παραπάνω, να πιάνει τo 99% της μέγιστης ταχύτητας!!!



Το μοναδικό παγκοσμίως, full vectoring εθνικό δίκτυο βρίσκεται στο Βέλγιο, υλοποίηση των  Belgacom και Alcatel Lucent. Ξεκίνησε το 2014. Ένας άλλος μεγάλος πάροχος ή Eircom, με  Huawei εξοπλισμό, υποτίθεται ότι θα ήταν αυτή η πρώτη (τέλος του 2014 θα ήταν έτοιμο το δίκτυο) εταιρία παγκοσμίως με υποστήριξη vectoring στο εθνικό της δίκτυο, αλλά ακόμα το στήνει.Η BT στην Μ.Βρετανία πριν ένα χρόνο περίπου έστησε τις πρώτες 100 vectoring καμπίνες και έδινε δυνατότητα να υπολογίζει ο πελάτης κατά τον έλεγχο διαθεσιμότητας και την πραγματική του ταχύτητα βάση της εξασθένησης στη γραμμή του!!!!! Στην "μπανανία" που ζούμε τι παίζει;  :Laughing:  Στην μπανανία μας λοιπόν την πολυαγαπημένη, ολόκληρο το δίκτυο σταθερής είναι στημένο σε *Local loop unbundling (LLU or LLUB)* (από την καμπίνα της Cosmote εξυπηρετούνται διάφοροι πάροχοι) και επειδή αυτή η αρχιτεκτονική φυσικού δικτύου είναι *ΑΣΥΜΒΑΤΗ ΜΕ ΤΟ VECTORING*, θα τρώμε crosstalk με τη σέσουλα. :ROFL:

----------


## Hetfield

Το crosstalk ακομα υπαρχει, ομως δεν εφαρμοζεται ακομα το vectoring.
Επιπλεον, οι παροχοι χρησιμοποιουν το δικτυο προσβασης του ΟΤΕ για να δωσουν VDSL2 (σε αντιθεση με το ADSL που χρησιμοποιουσαν μονο το τελευταιο μιλι, κοινως LLU), οποτε το Vectoring μπορει να εφαρμοστει για ολους τους παροχους.

----------


## balandis

μπορω να ρωτησω την εεττ ποση ταχυτητα πρεπει να πιανω στη περιοχη μου και αν μπορω να προβω σε καταγγελια.παλι επεσε ο συχρονισμος νομιζω μας δουλευουν χωρις να εχω προβλημα και αποσυνδεσεις.θα κερδισω κατι ??η αδικος κοπος ,σοορρυ εκτος θεματος αλλα ειμαι περιστεριωτης ,καποια βοηθεια??ευχαριστω.

----------


## GeoHet

> Μια....δοκιμή θα σε πείσει.


Το ειχα δοκιμασει στην προηγουμενη συνδεση πριν το VDSL και τα αποτελεσματα ηταν τραγικα. Βεβαια τωρα η καμπινα ειναι πολυ κοντα οποτε βλεπουμε...

----------


## Mirmidon

> μπορω να ρωτησω την εεττ ποση ταχυτητα πρεπει να πιανω στη περιοχη μου και αν μπορω να προβω σε καταγγελια.παλι επεσε ο συχρονισμος νομιζω μας δουλευουν χωρις να εχω προβλημα και αποσυνδεσεις.θα κερδισω κατι ??η αδικος κοπος ,σοορρυ εκτος θεματος αλλα ειμαι περιστεριωτης ,καποια βοηθεια??ευχαριστω.


Όχι δεν μπορείς.Η μέγιστη ταχύτητα των ευρυζωνικών συνδέσεων (xDSL) εξαρτάται κυρίως από την απόσταση πομπού (πάροχος υπηρεσίας) και δέκτη (πελάτης). Μπορείς να δεις εδώ περίπου πόσο πιάνουν και οι άλλοι χρήστες που είναι κοντά σου ---->  ΥΠΕΡΙΩΝ

- - - Updated - - -




> Το crosstalk ακομα υπαρχει, ομως δεν εφαρμοζεται ακομα το vectoring.
> Επιπλεον, οι παροχοι χρησιμοποιουν το δικτυο προσβασης του ΟΤΕ για να δωσουν VDSL2 (σε αντιθεση με το ADSL που χρησιμοποιουσαν μονο το τελευταιο μιλι, κοινως LLU), οποτε το Vectoring μπορει να εφαρμοστει για ολους τους παροχους.


Τα γράφεις λίγο μπερδεμένα. Για xDSL οι συνδέσεις είναι shared LLU και VPU type C. Στις ADSL που γράφεις στην παρένθεση ο χαλκός που φέρει (εξυπηρετεί) την υπηρεσία περνάει μέσα από κατανεμητή του πάροχου *ΜΕΣΑ* στο Α/Α της Cosmote (προην ΟΤΕ). Για τις VDSL, βάση VPU type C μέσω της οπτικής προς την καμπίνα η υπηρεσία πάει από την Cosmote και στην καμπίνα γίνεται διαχωρισμός (split) στον εκεί κατανεμητή. Οι πάροχοι συνήθως έχουνε δικό τους δύκτιο μόνον για να συνδέσουν μεταξύ τους τα δικά τους Α/Κ και μέχρι τα MDF τους μέσα στα A/K της Cosmote. Το κομμάτι του δικτύου από την υπαίθρια καμπίνα (KV/kafao/ KabelVerzweiger/καλώδιο-κατανεμητής ή όπως το λένε σε διάφορα χωριά) μέχρι το σπίτι του κάθε πελάτη ανήκει στον πελάτη και το διαθέτει σε όποιον πάροχο επιθυμεί να τον εξυπηρετήσει.Ονομάζονται F2 (Καλώδια Δευτερεύουσας Διανομής).Το "last mile" είναι αυτά τα καλώδια προς κάθε σπίτι/πολυκατοικία κλπ.

Το vectoring σε LLU δίκτυο είναι πρακτικά αδύνατον (για την ώρα). Ούτε η Cosmote δεν το υποστηρίζει ακόμα. To τεστάρανε για λογαριασμό της DT από το 2013 (σελ.25)και υποτίθεται θα έπρεπε να είναι διαθέσιμο το 2015. (Διαβάστε κάτω κάτω τι γράφουν οι ίδιοι) ----> Cosmote Infrastructure 

In 2016, the Group intends to further increase its 4G/4G+ population coverage, as well as its VDSL coverage. Moreover, it is ready to launch the Vectoring technology for fixed-line Internet speeds up to 100 Mbps, *provided it receives permission from the regulatory authorities.*


Προσωπική εκτίμηση : Αν δεν προτιμήσουν αρκετοί πελάτες VDSL συνδέσεις ΔΕΝ πρόκειται να δούμε vectoring στο Ελλαδιστάν.  :Laughing:

----------


## Hetfield

Μα δεν λενε οτι δεν μπορουν να εφαρμοσουν την τεχνικη.
Μπορει να εφαρμοστει, αρκει να ξεκαθαρισει το τοπιο στο δικτυο προσβασης και να το διαχειριζεται αποκλειστικα ο ΟΤΕ (να δινει bitstream access) μεχρι και το τελευταιο μιλι, οπως γινεται και στο vdsl μεσω KV.

Πιστευω πως θα ηταν μια λυση win-win για οτε, εναλλακτικους (θα μπορουν να δινουν ακομα και adsl χωρις απωλειες) καθως επισης και τους καταναλωτες.

----------


## Kenzu44

Ας φυγουμε απο τα 200kb download που σχεδον το μεγαλυτερο ποσοστο ειναι τωρα και βλεπουμε για τα περι victoria kai lulu που γραφετε εδω! ✌️Μπορω να ρωτησω για αλλαγη καφαο σημερον η μερα ;η ειναι αδυνατο; Αρχιζει και μου την δινει να ξερω οτι ο διπλα μου εχει vdsl και εγω ειμαι στα 1,9!

----------


## Mirmidon

> Μα δεν λενε οτι δεν μπορουν να εφαρμοσουν την τεχνικη.
> Μπορει να εφαρμοστει, αρκει να ξεκαθαρισει το τοπιο στο δικτυο προσβασης και να το διαχειριζεται αποκλειστικα ο ΟΤΕ (να δινει bitstream access) μεχρι και το τελευταιο μιλι, οπως γινεται και στο vdsl μεσω KV.
> 
> Πιστευω πως θα ηταν μια λυση win-win για οτε, εναλλακτικους (θα μπορουν να δινουν ακομα και adsl χωρις απωλειες) καθως επισης και τους καταναλωτες.


Φυσικά όχι. Τις αδυναμίες του δεν τις παραδέχεται επίσημα κανείς πάροχος. Το θέμα είναι καθαρά οικονομικό και ας λένε περί άδειας από ΕΕΤΤ.  :Wink: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Ας φυγουμε απο τα 200kb download που σχεδον το μεγαλυτερο ποσοστο ειναι τωρα και βλεπουμε για τα περι victoria kai lulu που γραφετε εδω! ������✌️Μπορω να ρωτησω για αλλαγη καφαο σημερον η μερα ;η ειναι αδυνατο; Αρχιζει και μου την δινει να ξερω οτι ο διπλα μου εχει vdsl και εγω ειμαι στα 1,9!


Αν και καθήμενος ορθώς μιλάς.  :Laughing: 

Αλλαγή καφαο δεν έχει νόημα.

----------


## Nikiforos

> Βάλε και fast path να έχεις πιο λίγο ping


με fast path εχουμε και λιγοτερη ταχυτητα οπως γινεται με την ADSL που εχανα 2,5mbps?
δεν ξερω αν στην VDSL γινεται το ιδιο παντως στην ADSL κερδιζεις ping και χανεις μερικη ταχυτητα και οκ αν ειχες πολλα mbps αν ειχες λιγα ομως....εγω απο 10 πηγαινα 7.5mbps και το αναποδο, 2 φορες ειχα αλλαξει (με pstn γραμμη).

----------


## Kootoomootoo

Στην adsl χάνεις γιατί συγχρονίζεις όσο πάει η γραμμή σου, αλλά στην vdsl που είναι από kv δεν χάνεις τίποτα γιατί στην ουσία μπορείς να πιάσεις πολύ περισσότερα από 50 αν υπήρχε και άλλο πακέτο

----------


## Nikiforos

> Στην adsl χάνεις γιατί συγχρονίζεις όσο πάει η γραμμή σου, αλλά στην vdsl που είναι από kv δεν χάνεις τίποτα γιατί στην ουσία μπορείς να πιάσεις πολύ περισσότερα από 50 αν υπήρχε και άλλο πακέτο


μαλλον ετσι πρεπει να ειναι! καλα κατσε να βαλουμε στην δουλεια μου και θα δουμε, αλλα εχουν κανει αιτηση για 30mbps.

----------


## GeoHet

> μαλλον ετσι πρεπει να ειναι! καλα κατσε να βαλουμε στην δουλεια μου και θα δουμε, αλλα εχουν κανει αιτηση για 30mbps.


Αν εισαι στον ΟΤΕ για 5 ευρω παραπανω καντο 50

----------


## Nikiforos

OTE εχουμε αλλα δεν ειναι στο χερι μου, στην δουλεια μου ειναι βλεπεις οποτε δεν μπορω να κανω κατι εγω  :Sad:

----------


## ThReSh

> Προσωπική εκτίμηση : Αν δεν προτιμήσουν αρκετοί πελάτες VDSL συνδέσεις ΔΕΝ πρόκειται να δούμε vectoring στο Ελλαδιστάν.


Κακά τα ψέματα, αν ενημερώνεται ο κόσμος για παροχή μέσω  FTTC, διότι φοβάται ακόμα τα "έως", αργά ή γρήγορα όλοι εκεί θα πάνε...

----------


## Mirmidon

> Κακά τα ψέματα, αν ενημερώνεται ο κόσμος για παροχή μέσω  FTTC, διότι φοβάται ακόμα τα "έως", αργά ή γρήγορα όλοι εκεί θα πάνε...


Αν....υπάρχουν λεφτά.  :Laughing:

----------


## panos19744

Μένω στην πλατεία μετά το τέρμα του 823.Δεν ξέρω από καμπίνες κλπ το site του οτε λέει ότι δεν είναι διαθέσιμη η vdsl.Ενώ στην wind λέει ότι μπορώ να βάλω....Λένε μαλακίες?

----------


## anthip09

> Μένω στην πλατεία μετά το τέρμα του 823.Δεν ξέρω από καμπίνες κλπ το site του οτε λέει ότι δεν είναι διαθέσιμη η vdsl.Ενώ στην wind λέει ότι μπορώ να βάλω....Λένε μαλακίες?


Τις ίδιες μπούρδες μου έλεγε η wind όταν μου έβγαζε διαθεσiμότητα γιa vdsl στο πατρικό μου από Α/Κ (απόσταση 1170μ σύμφωνα με τη cyta). Είχαν σπάσει τα τηλ να το δοκιμάσω...Ε το δοκίμασα...χειρότερα από adsl...χαχαχα..αν δε δίνει διαθεσιμότητα ο ΟΤΕ τότε όχι δεν δίνει ούτε η wind.

----------


## panos19744

Ναι αυτό σκέφτηκα..Λέω να αλλάξω σύνδεση όταν έρθει η inalan εδώ.Μέχρι τότε καλό είναι και το 5αρι..  :Razz:

----------


## Nikiforos

να κοιτατε πρωτα διαθεσιμοτητα απο τον ΟΤΕ. Των εναλλακτικων λενε οτι νανε....πρωτα γινεται απο ΟΤΕ και μετα απο μερικο καιρο απο εναλλακτικους, απο μερικους εχει αναφερθει ποσο καιρο εκανε.

----------


## GeoHet

> Ναι αυτό σκέφτηκα..Λέω να αλλάξω σύνδεση όταν έρθει η inalan εδώ.Μέχρι τότε καλό είναι και το 5αρι..


Ρε συ εχει 2 καμπινες πολυ κοντα μεταξυ τους. Μια πιανει στην κορινθου και μια πιο κατω κοντα στο τερμα του 823, μπορεις να τις παρατηρησεις και ο ιδιος δηλαδη. Μου κανει εντυπωση που δεν εχεις διαθεσιμοτητα. Δεν παιρνεις ενα τηλεφωνο να σου πουν σιγουρα?

----------


## ThReSh

> Αν....υπάρχουν λεφτά.


Για ΟΤΕ ναι, για εναλλακτικούς είναι αρκετά φτηνότερα...

----------


## panos19744

> Ρε συ εχει 2 καμπινες πολυ κοντα μεταξυ τους. Μια πιανει στην κορινθου και μια πιο κατω κοντα στο τερμα του 823, μπορεις να τις παρατηρησεις και ο ιδιος δηλαδη. Μου κανει εντυπωση που δεν εχεις διαθεσιμοτητα. Δεν παιρνεις ενα τηλεφωνο να σου πουν σιγουρα?


 Είδα τον χάρτη χθες και δείχνει μόνο ADSL εδώ...

----------


## Mirmidon

> Είδα τον χάρτη χθες και δείχνει μόνο ADSL εδώ...


Ο χάρτης ενημερώνεται από το κοινό και μάλιστα τελευταίος. Μόνο ο πάροχος που θα επιλέξεις θα σου πει στα σίγουρα αν έχεις διαθεσιμότητα για το τηλεφωνικό αριθμό ή την διεύθυνση που θα τους πεις.

----------


## GeoHet

> Είδα τον χάρτη χθες και δείχνει μόνο ADSL εδώ...


Αφου σου λεω ειμαι κοντα σου και εχω. Δες και στην εικονα απο κατω τις καμπινες που λεω. Παρε τηλ τον ΟΤΕ καλυτερα..



Οι 2 πρασινες πινεζες επι τις Αγ.Βασιλειου ειναι καμπινες KV

----------


## snolly

> Μένω στην πλατεία μετά το τέρμα του 823.Δεν ξέρω από καμπίνες κλπ το site του οτε λέει ότι δεν είναι διαθέσιμη η vdsl.Ενώ στην wind λέει ότι μπορώ να βάλω....Λένε μαλακίες?


ναι. για να προσελκυσουν πελατες και μετα να τους εχουν στο περιμενε.

----------


## Νέφερ

Παιδιά με τα έργα στο υπόλοιπο Περιστέρι τι γίνεται?
Δεν θα συνεχίσουν?

----------


## Mirmidon

Μετ' εμποδίων οι επενδύσεις στις τηλεπικοινωνίες.Γιατί κινδυνεύουν να «παγώσουν» τα έργα αναβάθμισης υποδομών

Θέμα: Αντικαθίσταται ο Γενικός Γραμματέας Επικοινωνιών κ. Δ. Τζώρτζης

Διαβάστε γιατί καθυστερούν να υλοποιηθούν και κινδυνεύουν να παγώσουν τα σχετικά έργα.  :Thumb down: 

"Όσον αφορά το Εθνικό Ευρυζωνικό Σχέδιο (ΕΕΣ) προχώρησαν μεν οι τυπικές διαδικασίες για να μπορούν να υλοποιηθούν έργα ύψους περίπου 400 εκατ. ευρώ από τον πρώην, πλέον, γενικό γραμματέα Επικοινωνιών Δημήτρη Τζώρτζη, ωστόσο δεν φαίνεται να υπάρχει πολιτική βούληση για την υλοποίηση του σχεδίου."  :Thumb down:  :Mad:

----------


## nkladakis

> ωστόσο δεν φαίνεται να υπάρχει πολιτική βούληση για την υλοποίηση του σχεδίου."



πρώτα ψηφίζετε τον "γελαστό" και μετά  .... θέλετε και καμπίνες ... :Razz:

----------


## Mirmidon

> πρώτα ψηφίζετε τον "γελαστό" και μετά  .... θέλετε και καμπίνες ...


Και που να δεις τι έχει να γίνει έτσι και αποποινικοποιήσουν τη φούντα. :Laughing:

----------


## mike_871

> Μετ' εμποδίων οι επενδύσεις στις τηλεπικοινωνίες.Γιατί κινδυνεύουν να «παγώσουν» τα έργα αναβάθμισης υποδομών
> 
> Θέμα: Αντικαθίσταται ο Γενικός Γραμματέας Επικοινωνιών κ. Δ. Τζώρτζης
> 
> Διαβάστε γιατί καθυστερούν να υλοποιηθούν και κινδυνεύουν να παγώσουν τα σχετικά έργα. 
> 
> "Όσον αφορά το Εθνικό Ευρυζωνικό Σχέδιο (ΕΕΣ) προχώρησαν μεν οι τυπικές διαδικασίες για να μπορούν να υλοποιηθούν έργα ύψους περίπου 400 εκατ. ευρώ από τον πρώην, πλέον, γενικό γραμματέα Επικοινωνιών Δημήτρη Τζώρτζη, ωστόσο δεν φαίνεται να υπάρχει πολιτική βούληση για την υλοποίηση του σχεδίου."


Δεν εχει σχεση με το FTTC αυτο, μια χαρα προχωρανε τα εργα

----------


## anthip09

Με το συμπάθειο φίλε mike αλλά εδώ και 2-3 μήνες δε κουνιέται φύλλο...μπήκαν αυτ'ες οι 20-25 καμπίνες και τέλος..εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν έχω δει έργα πουθενα στο Περιστέρι.

----------


## Nikiforos

καλησπερα, αμα δεις και στο forum εδω σε αλλες περιοχες βλεπω οτι βαζουν. Τωρα στο Περιστερι δεν εχω δει αλλου προς το παρον εκτος απο τα γνωστα που εβαλαν.
Επισης εχω γνωστους μου στις Σπετσες και με ενημερωσαν οτι εβαλαν και εκει προσφατα!!!!

----------


## slalom

Απο Σπετσες ειναι ο Προεδρος ρε συ!

----------


## Nikiforos

> Απο Σπετσες ειναι ο Προεδρος ρε συ!


ποιος προεδρος???? της δημοκρατιας?  :Laughing:

----------


## mike_871

> Με το συμπάθειο φίλε mike αλλά εδώ και 2-3 μήνες δε κουνιέται φύλλο...μπήκαν αυτ'ες οι 20-25 καμπίνες και τέλος..εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν έχω δει έργα πουθενα στο Περιστέρι.


Μιλαω γενικα, στο Περιστερι θα αρχισουν Μαιο-Ιουνιο

----------


## jimmyl

Δεν νομιζω να εχει σχεση με τον ΟΤΕ, ο ΟΤΕ ειναι πλεον ιδιωτικη εταιρια δεν χρειαζεται αδεια απο το κρατος για να κανει επενδυσεις , και με κυριο μετοχο πλεον την DT

----------


## Mirmidon

> Δεν νομιζω να εχει σχεση με τον ΟΤΕ, ο ΟΤΕ ειναι πλεον ιδιωτικη εταιρια δεν χρειαζεται αδεια απο το κρατος για να κανει επενδυσεις , και με κυριο μετοχο πλεον την DT


Κάνεις μεγάλο λάθος. Με την ΕΕΤΤ ακέφαλη όλα πάνε πίσω.

----------


## jimmyl

Πως ακριβως εμπλεκεται η ΕΕΤΤ στην αναβαθμιση των υποδομων του ΟΤΕ;

----------


## Mirmidon

> Πως ακριβως εμπλεκεται η ΕΕΤΤ στην αναβαθμιση των υποδομων του ΟΤΕ;


Στο πέρας των εργασιών ελέγχει και δίνει την τελική έγκριση για τη σωστή εγκατάσταση/λειτουργία τους βάση των Ευρωπαϊκών/Ελληνικών κανονισμών, νόμων και regulations και χρονοδιαγραμμάτων. Για περισσότερα http://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/E...GreekLaw/Laws/

----------


## jkoukos

Το άρθρο δεν αναφέρεται στις επενδύσεις του ΟΤΕ στο VDSL, αλλά στα προβλήματα αδειοδότησης των συχνοτήτων της κινητής και των αδειών που λήγουν σύντομα.
Στην πρώτη περίπτωση, μια χαρά παίρνει τις εγκρίσεις ο ΟΤΕ με την υπογραφή του αντιπροέδρου της ΕΕΤΤ και δουλεύει σε όλη την χώρα. Στην δεύτερη περίπτωση για τους διαγωνισμούς και τις αποφάσεις χρειάζεται ολομέλεια και ο Πρόεδρος.

----------


## Mirmidon

> Το άρθρο δεν αναφέρεται στις επενδύσεις του ΟΤΕ στο VDSL, αλλά στα προβλήματα αδειοδότησης των συχνοτήτων της κινητής και των αδειών που λήγουν σύντομα.
> Στην πρώτη περίπτωση, μια χαρά παίρνει τις εγκρίσεις ο ΟΤΕ με την υπογραφή του αντιπροέδρου της ΕΕΤΤ και δουλεύει σε όλη την χώρα. Στην δεύτερη περίπτωση για τους διαγωνισμούς και τις αποφάσεις χρειάζεται ολομέλεια και ο Πρόεδρος.


Εκτελεί και τα καθήκοντα του προέδρου όμως, με αποτέλεσμα να υπάρχουν σε θέματα αρμοδιότητας και των δύο θέσεων καθυστερήσεις, πιστεύω.

Όσων αφορά το άρθρο, πιστεύω ότι δεν το διάβασες ολόκληρο, και παραθέτω :

"Ταυτόχρονα δεν προχωρά η ενσωμάτωση της Ευρωπαϊκής Οδηγίας 2014/61/ΕΕ: «Μέτρα μείωσης κόστους ανάπτυξης ευρυζωνικών δικτύων», με αποτέλεσμα η χώρα να απειλείται πλέον με κυρώσεις και πρόστιμα από την Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση λόγω του ότι δεν έχει ενσωματώσει την εν λόγω οδηγία στο Εθνικό Δίκαιο. Η ΕΕΤΤ (Εθνική Επιτροπή Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Ταχυδρομείων) έκλεισε ένα χρόνο χωρίς πρόεδρο, με αποτέλεσμα να μην μπορεί να παίξει τον ρόλο της σε μια σειρά από ζητήματα ρύθμισης της αγοράς, προώθησης δευτερογενούς θεσμικού πλαισίου και αναλύσεων της αγοράς.*Χωρίς να αξιοποιούνται μένουν και τα κονδύλια* που έχουν προβλεφθεί από τη νέα χρηματοδοτική περίοδο για τον κλάδο. *Στο τμήμα τους που αφορά το Εθνικό Ευρυζωνικό Σχέδιο (ΕΕΣ) προχώρησαν μεν οι τυπικές διαδικασίες για να μπορούν να υλοποιηθούν έργα ύψους περίπου 400 εκατ. ευρώ από τον πρώην, πλέον, γενικό γραμματέα Επικοινωνιών Δημήτρη Τζώρτζη, ωστόσο δεν φαίνεται να υπάρχει πολιτική βούληση για την υλοποίηση του σχεδίου.* *Τυχόν αλλαγή του ΕΕΣ σημαίνει ότι και αυτές οι επενδύσεις θα καθυστερήσουν.*


Αν έχεις όρεξη, διάβασε από εδώ την Ευρωπαϊκή οδηγία στην οποία αναφέρεται το άρθρο, για να καταλάβεις περισσότερα. :Wink:

----------


## slalom

> ποιος προεδρος???? της δημοκρατιας?


Ο Τσαμαζ, ή τουλαχιστον εχει σπιτι εκει

----------


## Mirmidon

Γνώμες για το Cosmote Speed booster;  :Thinking:

----------


## anthip09

Χρήσιμο, αλλά εξαιρετικά λίγα τα γίγα...ακόμα και τα 40 που δίνει σε προσφορά.

----------


## jkoukos

> Αν έχεις όρεξη, διάβασε από εδώ την Ευρωπαϊκή οδηγία στην οποία αναφέρεται το άρθρο, για να καταλάβεις περισσότερα.


Επειδή το διάβασα, σου λέω ότι δεν έχει καμία σχέση το θέμα του προέδρου της ΕΕΤΤ, των προβλημάτων που σωστά αναφέρει το άρθρο, με την επένδυση του ΟΤΕ στην ανάπτυξη του VDSL. Και γι' αυτό δεν αναφέρεται, σε αντίθεση με το υπαρκτό πρόβλημα της κινητής ευρυζωνικότητας.
Ο αντιπρόεδρος μπορεί να εκτελεί χρέη προέδρου, αλλά υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις που χρειάζεται απαρτία που δεν υπάρχει.

----------


## Kenzu44

Εγω παντως που εχω στικακι 30giga για να βλεπω κανα βιντεακι στο youtube στην δουλεια,το βαζω στα 360p γιατι αλλιως δεν με φτανουν το μηνα! Ειναι πολυ λιγα τα 40! Αλλα αμα μπορεις και θελεις παραπανω δεν βλεπω το γιατι να μην το κανεις ομως!θα πετας με 100!

----------


## Mirmidon

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω, πείτε μας όσοι έχετε βάλει VDSL πρακτικά τι ταχύτητες έχετε στο DL για 30Mbps και 50Mbps. Παρατηρείτε την απώλεια 3% λόγο overhead που υπάρχει στις VDSL συνδέσεις;

----------


## Nikiforos

καλημερα! αυτα με το cosmote booster δεν ειναι καλυτερα να τα συζηταμε στο θεμα του στις ειδησεις? http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...-Speed-Booster εδω λεμε για VDSL στο Περιστερι....

----------


## Mirmidon

> καλημερα! αυτα με το cosmote booster δεν ειναι καλυτερα να τα συζηταμε στο θεμα του στις ειδησεις? http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...-Speed-Booster εδω λεμε για VDSL στο Περιστερι....


Ναι σωστά, αλλά το έθεσα εδώ γιατί πιστεύω ότι μερικώς έχει σχέση με το VDSL και γενικά αλλά και με το Περιστέρι (και όπου δεν έχουν προχωρήσει τα έργα). Προσωπικά πιστεύω λοιπόν ότι έβγαλαν αυτήν ακριβώς την υπηρεσία για τον απλούστατο λόγο του ότι τα έργα που σχετίζονται με τις ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις υψηλών ταχυτήτων, VDSLx/FTTH/FTTB, είτε πρόκειται να συνεχίσουν με πολύ αργούς ρυθμούς είτε πρόκειται να παγώσουν για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα.Έτσι λοιπόν στο μεταξύ εκεί στην Cosmote σκεφτήκανε αυτήν την υπηρεσία, για να μας τα πάρουν, μιας και δεν μπορούν να μας τα πάρουν από τις VDSLx/FTTH/FTTB, τις οποίες ναι μεν είμαστε διατεθειμένοι να πληρώσουμε με αντάλλαγμα τις υψηλές ταχύτητες αλλά αυτοί δεν διαθέτουν εμπορικά ακόμα. :Thumb down: 


Αν πχ είχαμε FTTH το speed booster το γράφαμε κανονικά. Άλλο λόγο δεν βλέπω εγώ. :Wink:

----------


## ThReSh

> Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω, πείτε μας όσοι έχετε βάλει VDSL πρακτικά τι ταχύτητες έχετε στο DL για 30Mbps και 50Mbps. Παρατηρείτε την απώλεια 3% λόγο overhead που υπάρχει στις VDSL συνδέσεις;


Ναι προφανώς υπάρχει χασούρα στο thoughput λόγω overhead...

----------


## Mirmidon

> Ναι προφανώς υπάρχει χασούρα στο thoughput λόγω overhead...


Ναι αυτό το γνωρίζω ήδη. Πρακτικά πόσο το υπολογίζετε όσοι έχετε ρωτάω.

----------


## ThReSh

> Ναι αυτό το γνωρίζω ήδη. Πρακτικά πόσο το υπολογίζετε όσοι έχετε ρωτάω.


Συνήθως παίζω 5.8ΜΒ/sec, οπότε 46.4Mbps...

----------


## Νέφερ

> Συνήθως παίζω 5.8ΜΒ/sec, οπότε 46.4Mbps...


Που τα πιάνεις αυτά όμως?
Στα speedtest?
Εγώ μόνο εκεί βλέπω τέτοια νούμερα.

----------


## ThReSh

> Που τα πιάνεις αυτά όμως?
> Στα speedtest?
> Εγώ μόνο εκεί βλέπω τέτοια νούμερα.


Τι σημασία έχει? Από την στιγμή που ρωτάει πόση είναι η χασούρα των overheads πρέπει να αναφέρουμε το μέγιστο νούμερο που έχουμε πιάσει...

Δεν ρωτάει πόσο συνήθως κατεβάζουμε για να του πούμε τον μέσο όρο...

For the record κι από private torrent trackers πιάνω αντίστοιχο νούμερο, όχι μόνο speedtest...

----------


## man with no name

Σήμερα πέρνωντας από την Καραισκάκη είδα νέα καμπίνα  και αγανάκτησα.Λέω,είναι δυνατόν μια οδός που είναι κοντά στον ΟΤΕ να έχουν τοποθετήσει νεά καμπίνα και περιοχές όπως πχ. η Νέα Ζωή,ο Λόφος Αξιωματικών να μην έχουν ξεκινήσει τα έργα,έλεος δηλαδή τι πρέπει να γίνει η δεύτερη παρουσία για να αποκτήσουμε vdsl;

----------


## Mirmidon

> Σήμερα πέρνωντας από την Καραισκάκη είδα νέα καμπίνα  και αγανάκτησα.Λέω,είναι δυνατόν μια οδός που είναι κοντά στον ΟΤΕ να έχουν τοποθετήσει νεά καμπίνα και περιοχές όπως πχ. η Νέα Ζωή,ο Λόφος Αξιωματικών να μην έχουν ξεκινήσει τα έργα,έλεος δηλαδή τι πρέπει να γίνει η δεύτερη παρουσία για να αποκτήσουμε vdsl;


Την καμπίνα την είδες. Τον χάρτη όμως δεν τον ενημέρωσες. Ε;

----------


## jimmyl

> Σήμερα πέρνωντας από την Καραισκάκη είδα νέα καμπίνα  και αγανάκτησα.Λέω,είναι δυνατόν μια οδός που είναι κοντά στον ΟΤΕ να έχουν τοποθετήσει νεά καμπίνα και περιοχές όπως πχ. η Νέα Ζωή,ο Λόφος Αξιωματικών να μην έχουν ξεκινήσει τα έργα,έλεος δηλαδή τι πρέπει να γίνει η δεύτερη παρουσία για να αποκτήσουμε vdsl;


Πρεπει να περασουν πολλες παρουσιες για να δουμε φως

----------


## romankonis

Είπαμε 100 φορές, αυτό το καλοκαίρι η περιοχή μας θα γεμίζει από καμπίνες. Δεν μποριτε να κάνετε υπομονή όλα τα θέλετε εδώ και τώρα! Πρώτα θα πάνε από το αστικό κέντρο από κάτω μεχρει Θηβών και μετά από Θηβών και πάνω.

----------


## Mirmidon

> Είπαμε 100 φορές, αυτό το καλοκαίρι η περιοχή μας θα γεμίζει από καμπίνες. Δεν μποριτε να κάνετε υπομονή όλα τα θέλετε εδώ και τώρα! Πρώτα θα πάνε από το αστικό κέντρο από κάτω μεχρει Θηβών και μετά από Θηβών και πάνω.


Ποιος μιλάει...Εδώ εσύ πήγες και έκανες αίτηση μόλις είδες διαθεσιμότητα (πλασματική) και την ακύρωσες μετά άρον άρον και μιλάς για τα παιδιά; :Whistle: 

Και βγάλε αυτό το Vivodi από το προφίλ σου. Βγάζει μάτια. :ROFL:

----------


## romankonis

Διάβασε καλά τα μηνύματα πριν μιλήσεις! Τι σε νοιάζει τι έκανα εγώ. Θα σου δώσω λογαριασμό;

----------


## Pokas

Ημαρτον, σαν παιδια κάνετε, το έχετε τσακίσει το thread με τα off topic και ανόητα σχόλια.

----------


## slalom

> Ναι αυτό το γνωρίζω ήδη. Πρακτικά πόσο το υπολογίζετε όσοι έχετε ρωτάω.


Κατεβαζω καρφωμενο 5,5Mbyte/sec

----------


## Mirmidon

> Τι σημασία έχει? Από την στιγμή που ρωτάει πόση είναι η χασούρα των overheads πρέπει να αναφέρουμε το μέγιστο νούμερο που έχουμε πιάσει...
> 
> Δεν ρωτάει πόσο συνήθως κατεβάζουμε για να του πούμε τον μέσο όρο...
> 
> For the record κι από private torrent trackers πιάνω αντίστοιχο νούμερο, όχι μόνο speedtest...



Θες να πεις private peers ή encrypted downloads. Από trackers δεν μπορείς να κατεβάσεις torrent φίλε μου.Κάθε "tracker" server παρακολουθεί που βρίσκονται αντίγραφα των αρχείων στους peers.  :Wink:

----------


## bitman

> Κατεβαζω καρφωμενο 5,5Mbyte/sec


έχουν αρχίσει να δίνουν και άλλοι πάροχοι εκτός από τον οτε?
για τις καμπίνες που υπάρχουν εδώ και 2 μήνες

----------


## Mirmidon

> Κατεβαζω καρφωμενο 5,5Mbyte/sec


Από ότι καταλαβαίνω η χασούρα είναι παραπάνω από 3% του VDSL, αλλά σίγουρα καμία σχέση με το 20% του ADSL2+.  :One thumb up:

----------


## slalom

> έχουν αρχίσει να δίνουν και άλλοι πάροχοι εκτός από τον οτε?
> για τις καμπίνες που υπάρχουν εδώ και 2 μήνες


Δεν ειμαι Περιστερι αν ρωτας αυτο

----------


## Nikiforos

καλησπέρα, ενημερωνω για την δουλεια μου, σημερα μας κοψανε το ιντερνετ περιπου απο τις 11:30 και μεχρι τις 15:00 + που εφυγα δεν ειχαμε ουτε καν γραμμη, δλδ στο adsl router δεν αναβε adsl και internet. Εχω παρει 4 τηλεφωνα διοτι ειμαστε εταιρια και ειχαμε δουλειες να κανουμε και δεν μας ειδοποιησαν οτι θα το κοψουν! ειπαν οτι αλλαζουν πορτα κατι για μικτονομηση κτλ. Επισης μου ηρθε ενα mini UPS δωρεαν που το βαζουμε λεει στο VDSL router! εχει επιλογες για τασεις μεχρι το πολυ 12V και εχει και εξοδο 5V 1A. Αυριο ειπαν θα με παρει τηλ ενα κουριερ να κανονισουμε ραντεβου για να φερουν το VDSL router. 
Επισης μου ειπαν οτι η συνδεση θα ειναι γραμμη VDSL αλλα αμα εχω πανω το ADSL router παιζει σαν ADSL! ισχυει αυτο ή λενε βλακειες και γιαυτο ειναι νεκρη η γραμμη?

----------


## sdikr

> καλησπέρα, ενημερωνω για την δουλεια μου, σημερα μας κοψανε το ιντερνετ περιπου απο τις 11:30 και μεχρι τις 15:00 + που εφυγα δεν ειχαμε ουτε καν γραμμη, δλδ στο adsl router δεν αναβε adsl και internet. Εχω παρει 4 τηλεφωνα διοτι ειμαστε εταιρια και ειχαμε δουλειες να κανουμε και δεν μας ειδοποιησαν οτι θα το κοψουν! ειπαν οτι αλλαζουν πορτα κατι για μικτονομηση κτλ. Επισης μου ηρθε ενα mini UPS δωρεαν που το βαζουμε λεει στο VDSL router! εχει επιλογες για τασεις μεχρι το πολυ 12V και εχει και εξοδο 5V 1A. Αυριο ειπαν θα με παρει τηλ ενα κουριερ να κανονισουμε ραντεβου για να φερουν το VDSL router. 
> Επισης μου ειπαν οτι η συνδεση θα ειναι γραμμη VDSL αλλα αμα εχω πανω το ADSL router παιζει σαν ADSL! ισχυει αυτο ή λενε βλακειες και γιαυτο ειναι νεκρη η γραμμη?


home σύνδεση πληρώνεις, δεν μπορείς να θέλεις άλλη υποστήριξη,  κακός δεν έχεις backup,  κανονικά ναι δουλεύουν τα adsl σαν adsl modem σε vdsl γραμμή

----------


## griniaris

> home σύνδεση πληρώνεις, δεν μπορείς να θέλεις άλλη υποστήριξη, * κακός δεν έχεις backup,*  κανονικά ναι δουλεύουν τα adsl σαν adsl modem σε vdsl γραμμή


  + 1000

----------


## romankonis

> καλησπέρα, ενημερωνω για την δουλεια μου, σημερα μας κοψανε το ιντερνετ περιπου απο τις 11:30 και μεχρι τις 15:00 + που εφυγα δεν ειχαμε ουτε καν γραμμη, δλδ στο adsl router δεν αναβε adsl και internet. Εχω παρει 4 τηλεφωνα διοτι ειμαστε εταιρια και ειχαμε δουλειες να κανουμε και δεν μας ειδοποιησαν οτι θα το κοψουν! ειπαν οτι αλλαζουν πορτα κατι για μικτονομηση κτλ. Επισης μου ηρθε ενα mini UPS δωρεαν που το βαζουμε λεει στο VDSL router! εχει επιλογες για τασεις μεχρι το πολυ 12V και εχει και εξοδο 5V 1A. Αυριο ειπαν θα με παρει τηλ ενα κουριερ να κανονισουμε ραντεβου για να φερουν το VDSL router. 
> Επισης μου ειπαν οτι η συνδεση θα ειναι γραμμη VDSL αλλα αμα εχω πανω το ADSL router παιζει σαν ADSL! ισχυει αυτο ή λενε βλακειες και γιαυτο ειναι νεκρη η γραμμη?


Για να καταλάβω, υπάρχουν νέες καμπίνες γύρω;

----------


## Nikiforos

> home σύνδεση πληρώνεις, δεν μπορείς να θέλεις άλλη υποστήριξη,  κακός δεν έχεις backup,  κανονικά ναι δουλεύουν τα adsl σαν adsl modem σε vdsl γραμμή


ποιος μιλησε για home συνδεση? στο ονομα εταιριας ειναι η συνδεση και ειναι εταιρικη.....
το θεμα backup δεν ευθυνομαι εγω δεν ειναι δικη μου η εταιρια να κανω οτι θελω!




> Για να καταλάβω, υπάρχουν νέες καμπίνες γύρω;


φυσικα εδω και αρκετο καιρο, εχει ολη η Αγιου Βασιλειου ψηλα τουλαχιστον και εκει γυρω γενικα. Αναφερομαι στην περιοχη που ειναι οι αφετηριες των λεοφορειων μεχρι τα περιγυρα στο νεκροταφειο. Δεν γνωριζω για ποιο μακρια.
και 50 mbps δινουν αλλα δεν θελανε.

----------


## sdikr

> ποιος μιλησε για home συνδεση? στο ονομα εταιριας ειναι η συνδεση και ειναι εταιρικη.....
> το θεμα backup δεν ευθυνομαι εγω δεν ειναι δικη μου η εταιρια να κανω οτι θελω!
> 
> 
> 
> φυσικα εδω και αρκετο καιρο, εχει ολη η Αγιου Βασιλειου ψηλα τουλαχιστον και εκει γυρω γενικα. Αναφερομαι στην περιοχη που ειναι οι αφετηριες των λεοφορειων μεχρι τα περιγυρα στο νεκροταφειο. Δεν γνωριζω για ποιο μακρια.
> και 50 mbps δινουν αλλα δεν θελανε.


Στο όνομα της εταιρίας και είναι Home σύνδεση, δεν υπάρχει διαφορετική υποστήριξη

----------


## Nikiforos

γιατι ειναι home συνδεση? τι εννοεις? ποια η λογικη σου? οταν κανουμε κατι με τον ΟΤΕ ερχεται εκπροσωπος στην εταιρια ποτε δεν παμε σε καταστημα.
Γιατι οι VDSL θες να πεις ειναι μονο για σπιτια και οχι για επιχειρησεις και εταιριες? πες τα ολα τα καταλαβουμε.....
και δλδ στην τελικη πρεπει να σεβονται μονο τις εταιριες και για τους απλους πολιτες - ιδιωτες στα τετοια τους?
επειδη δεν ανακατευομαι εγω με το τι κανουν δεν ξερω τι πακετο εχουν κανει αλλα νομιζω ειναι αυτο COSMOTE Business Double Play VDSL 30 Basic
https://www.cosmote.gr/fixed/sl/2015...stLayoutId=412 εχουμε και πακετο με κινητα με κατι τετραψηφια νουμερα.

----------


## mike_871

> home σύνδεση πληρώνεις, δεν μπορείς να θέλεις άλλη υποστήριξη,  κακός δεν έχεις backup,  κανονικά ναι δουλεύουν τα adsl σαν adsl modem σε vdsl γραμμή


πως ξερεις τη συνδεση εχει?

----------


## Nikiforos

> πως ξερεις τη συνδεση εχει?


εγω δεν ξερω καλα καλα.....ηρθε μια κοπελα απο την cosmote και τα κανονισε με το αφεντικο δεν ξερω τι πακετο εχουν κανει παντως ειναι business σιγουρα! 
δεν ξερει απλα θελει να μου την λεει, δεν πειραζει κλασικα το εχουμε συνηθισει....

πηρα τηλ στην δουλεια και ρωτησα, τελικα ειναι business το πακετο αυτο που ειπα πριν. Το ιντερνετ ακομα δεν εχει επανελθει και η γραμμη δειχνει νεκρη.....
εχω πει να εχουμε καποιο backup αλλα ολοι θελουν να κανουν οικονομιες ε τι να πω!!!!
εγω ειμαι ιδιωτης και σπιτι εχω backup και εξοχικο και Αθηνα με δεδομενα κινητης με στικακι 4G μεχρι και εξωτερικη κεραια πανελ 4g εχω!!! + backup adsl vpn φιλων ασυρματα εξωτερικα.

----------


## sdikr

> γιατι ειναι home συνδεση? τι εννοεις? ποια η λογικη σου? οταν κανουμε κατι με τον ΟΤΕ ερχεται εκπροσωπος στην εταιρια ποτε δεν παμε σε καταστημα.
> Γιατι οι VDSL θες να πεις ειναι μονο για σπιτια και οχι για επιχειρησεις και εταιριες? πες τα ολα τα καταλαβουμε.....
> και δλδ στην τελικη πρεπει να σεβονται μονο τις εταιριες και για τους απλους πολιτες - ιδιωτες στα τετοια τους?
> επειδη δεν ανακατευομαι εγω με το τι κανουν δεν ξερω τι πακετο εχουν κανει αλλα νομιζω ειναι αυτο COSMOTE Business Double Play VDSL 30 Basic
> https://www.cosmote.gr/fixed/sl/2015...stLayoutId=412 εχουμε και πακετο με κινητα με κατι τετραψηφια νουμερα.





> πως ξερεις τη συνδεση εχει?


Δεν υπάρχει adsl/vdsl σύνδεση που να έχει κάτι διαφορετικό σαν όρους απο τις Home συνδέσεις τι ποιο απλό;

----------


## Nikiforos

> Δεν υπάρχει adsl/vdsl σύνδεση που να έχει κάτι διαφορετικό σαν όρους απο τις Home συνδέσεις τι ποιο απλό;


μπορεις να το εξηγησεις καλυτερα γιατι συνεχιζω να μην καταλαβαινω?
η γραμμη ειναι στο ονομα εταιριας και εχουμε business πακετο και πριν και μετα με την VDSL πως γινεται να ειναι home συνδεση τελικα?
και ακομα και να ηταν να υποθεσω και παλι αυτο τους δινει δικαιωμα να κανουν οτι βλακεια τους κατεβει και να ειμαστε ΧΩΡΙΣ ιντερνετ απο το πρωι γυρω στις 11 ή 11:30 μεχρι τωρα? και δεν ξερω για ποσο ακομα?

----------


## sdikr

> μπορεις να το εξηγησεις καλυτερα γιατι συνεχιζω να μην καταλαβαινω?
> η γραμμη ειναι στο ονομα εταιριας και εχουμε business πακετο και πριν και μετα με την VDSL πως γινεται να ειναι home συνδεση τελικα?
> και ακομα και να ηταν να υποθεσω και παλι αυτο τους δινει δικαιωμα να κανουν οτι βλακεια τους κατεβει και να ειμαστε ΧΩΡΙΣ ιντερνετ απο το πρωι γυρω στις 11 ή 11:30 μεχρι τωρα? και δεν ξερω για ποσο ακομα?


Μια σύνδεση εταιρική με sla και με ρήτρες κοστίζει πάνω απο 700 ευρώ τον μήνα για 1024kbps, ακόμα και σε εκείνη, το να είσαι χωρίς internet για μερικές μέρες μέσα στον χρόνο είναι φυσιολογικό.

Το ότι έχουν το business στο όνομα τις υπηρεσίας δεν την κάνει εταιρική

----------


## Nikiforos

δηλαδη στην σελιδα που εδειξα που λεει πακετα business και πας στις επιλογες για επαγγελματιες-επιχειρησεις δεν θεωρουνται εταιρικα? δε νομιζω οτι ειναι ετσι, τοτε γιατι τα διαχωριζουν? 
μερικες μερες ιντερνετ εκτος εγω ειχα καταφερει να παρω πιστωση παλια με ΟΤΕ......και δικαιουμαστε αμα ειναι για μερες βεβαια.
Μηπως περασε ρευμα στην γραμμη και εκαψε το modem????  :Thinking:

----------


## sdikr

> δηλαδη στην σελιδα που εδειξα που λεει πακετα business και πας στις επιλογες για επαγγελματιες-επιχειρησεις δεν θεωρουνται εταιρικα? δε νομιζω οτι ειναι ετσι, τοτε γιατι τα διαχωριζουν? 
> μερικες μερες ιντερνετ εκτος εγω ειχα καταφερει να παρω πιστωση παλια με ΟΤΕ......και δικαιουμαστε αμα ειναι για μερες βεβαια.
> Μηπως περασε ρευμα στην γραμμη και εκαψε το modem????


Διάβασε τους όρους, τους έχουν σε pdf,  

Mike διάβασε τους και εσύ ώστε να ξέρεις στο μέλλον

----------


## Nikiforos

που ειναι αυτοι οι οροι και δεν τους βλεπω?

μου κανει παντως εντυπωση οτι στο ADSL router δεν αναβουν τα λαμπακια του adsl και internet, βασικα οκ το internet λογικο, αλλα το adsl σημαινει οτι δεν βλεπει γραμμη. Πολυ περιεργο! ελπιζω να μου φερουν αυριο το vdsl router να το βαλω πανω να δω.
Σε ολους θα δινουν αυτο το mini UPS 12V ??? http://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachme...268509&thumb=1
ξερουμε αν τα τηλεφωνα θα παιζουν VOIP? μου ειπαν οχι.....αλλα το vdsl router λογικα θα εχει πανω υποδοχες για συσκευες τηλεφωνικες.

----------


## sdikr

> που ειναι αυτοι οι οροι και δεν τους βλεπω?
> 
> μου κανει παντως εντυπωση οτι στο ADSL router δεν αναβουν τα λαμπακια του adsl και internet, βασικα οκ το internet λογικο, αλλα το adsl σημαινει οτι δεν βλεπει γραμμη. Πολυ περιεργο! ελπιζω να μου φερουν αυριο το vdsl router να το βαλω πανω να δω.
> Σε ολους θα δινουν αυτο το mini UPS 12V ??? http://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachme...268509&thumb=1
> ξερουμε αν τα τηλεφωνα θα παιζουν VOIP? μου ειπαν οχι.....αλλα το vdsl router λογικα θα εχει πανω υποδοχες για συσκευες τηλεφωνικες.


Τέρμα κάτω αριστερά,  https://www.cosmote.gr/fixed/ote-Web...shs_261015.pdf

----------


## Mirmidon

> που ειναι αυτοι οι οροι και δεν τους βλεπω?
> 
> μου κανει παντως εντυπωση οτι στο ADSL router δεν αναβουν τα λαμπακια του adsl και internet, βασικα οκ το internet λογικο, αλλα το adsl σημαινει οτι δεν βλεπει γραμμη. Πολυ περιεργο! ελπιζω να μου φερουν αυριο το vdsl router να το βαλω πανω να δω.
> Σε ολους θα δινουν αυτο το mini UPS 12V ??? http://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachme...268509&thumb=1


Η ΕΕΤΤ έχει εκδώσει έναν οδηγό καταναλωτή που έχει πληροφορίες σχετικά. Οδηγός καταναλωτή διάβασε στη σελίδα 14 σχετικά με τις βλάβες.

----------


## Nikiforos

> Τέρμα κάτω αριστερά,  https://www.cosmote.gr/fixed/ote-Web...shs_261015.pdf


οk thanks, αν και δεν καταλαβαινω αυτο που ειπες πως προκυπτει αλλα πρεπει να τους διαβασω ποιο αναλυτικα και αμα καταλαβω παλι.




> Η ΕΕΤΤ έχει εκδώσει έναν οδηγό καταναλωτή που έχει πληροφορίες σχετικά. Οδηγός καταναλωτή διάβασε στη σελίδα 14 σχετικά με τις βλάβες.


πολυ ωραιο αυτο! δεν το ειχα δει, thanks!  :One thumb up:

----------


## Atallos

Πηρα στη Wind να δω τι παιζει με την αιτηση απο την προηγουμενη Δευτερα και μου ειπαν οτι προχωρησε κανονικα
Αυριο θα παραλαβω router και μεχρι Πεμπτη θα ερθει ο τεχνικος

Ερωτηση though

Ο τεχνικος τι κανει για να με συνδεσει στο VDSL ? Η δουλεια του ειναι απλα στην καμπινα η χρειαζεται να κανει κατι στο σπιτι?
Also , στο router θα χρειαστει εγω να κανω κατι?

Thanks οποιος κανει τον κοπο

----------


## Nikiforos

Τελικα πηραν τηλ απο ΟΤΕ και ειπαν αυριο πρωι να παμε σε oteshop ή Γερμανο να παραλαβουμε το μηχανημα εμεις, γιατι μαλλον δεν παιζει επειδη εχει πανω adsl router....
ας ελπισουμε να ειναι αυτο γιατι δεν βρισκουν αλλο προβλημα!!!!! ενω υποτιθεται οτι στην VDSL γραμμη παιζει με ADSL router αλλα με ταχυτητες ADSL!
παντως δεν ειναι σωστο να προχωρανε στην αλλαγη της γραμμης απο ADSL σε VDSL με την λογικη οτι παιζει με το ADSL router και να μην σου εχουν στειλει ακομα το VDSL!!!
γιατι οριστε τωρα τι εγινε.....αυτο θα μπορουσε να ειχε αποφευχθει αν φυσικα οντως φταιει αυτο. Οπως και να εχει ειναι λαθος κινηση αυτη!

----------


## Mirmidon

> Πηρα στη Wind να δω τι παιζει με την αιτηση απο την προηγουμενη Δευτερα και μου ειπαν οτι προχωρησε κανονικα
> Αυριο θα παραλαβω router και μεχρι Πεμπτη θα ερθει ο τεχνικος
> 
> Ερωτηση though
> 
> Ο τεχνικος τι κανει για να με συνδεσει στο VDSL ? Η δουλεια του ειναι απλα στην καμπινα η χρειαζεται να κανει κατι στο σπιτι?
> Also , στο router θα χρειαστει εγω να κανω κατι?
> 
> Thanks οποιος κανει τον κοπο


Ο τεχνικός θα έρθει να μετρήσει με όργανο τη γραμμή σου να δει τι ταχύτητα πιάνει στον κατανεμητή σου στο κουτί (είσοδο ή υπόγειο) που σου ενεργοποιούν τη σύνδεση και στο διαμέρισμα σου. Θα σου βάλει και το Modem και θα σου πει πως να κανεις reset άμα χρειάζεται, πως να συνδέσεις τηλεφωνικές συσκευές και στο τέλος συμπληρώνει και ένα 2πλοτυπο χαρτί που σου δίνει αντίγραφο με τις μετρήσεις που πήρε.

----------


## bitman

> Ο τεχνικός θα έρθει να μετρήσει με όργανο τη γραμμή σου να δει τι ταχύτητα πιάνει στον κατανεμητή σου στο κουτί (είσοδο ή υπόγειο) που σου ενεργοποιούν τη σύνδεση και στο διαμέρισμα σου. Θα σου βάλει και το Modem και θα σου πει πως να κανεις reset άμα χρειάζεται, πως να συνδέσεις τηλεφωνικές συσκευές και στο τέλος συμπληρώνει και ένα 2πλοτυπο χαρτί που σου δίνει αντίγραφο με τις μετρήσεις που πήρε.


ελπίζω να με δω και εμένα να συνδέομαι πριν το πάσχα :P
έκανα την αίτηση την προηγούμενη δευτέρα και έχω ήδη το ρούτερ
επίσης έχω εδώ και κάμποσες μέρες από τότε που έκανα την αίτηση θέματα με το τηλ.
όταν κάποιος καλεί σπίτι πάει το Ιντερνετ
είχα και fast path μου το βγάλανε.....
ξέρει κανείς γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό?

----------


## Mirmidon

> home σύνδεση πληρώνεις, δεν μπορείς να θέλεις άλλη υποστήριξη,  κακός δεν έχεις backup,  κανονικά *ναι δουλεύουν τα adsl σαν adsl modem σε vdsl γραμμή*


Αυτό που λες δεν παίζει φίλε. Αν η γραμμή γίνει VDSL τέλος το ADSL2+ modem.

VDSL2 frequencies

----------


## Pokas

> Αυτό που λες δεν παίζει φίλε. Αν η γραμμή γίνει VDSL τέλος το ADSL2+ modem.
> 
> VDSL2 frequencies


δουλέυει με κόφτη στα 15-16Mbps, Μην βιάζεσαι, είναι δοκιμασμένο.

Ο εξοπλισμός στις καμπίνες δουλεύει και σε failover ADSL αν χρειαστεί

----------


## Nikiforos

και κατι αλλο που εμαθα ομως τωρα, λενε οτι με την VDSL δεν ειναι συμβατα ΟΛΑ τα ADSL routers! στην γραμμη εχουμε αυτο εδω http://www.airties.com.tr/datasheets/RT211EN_DS.pdf αμα εβαζα πανω αυτο το 108 κατι το ΖΤΕ που εδινε το conex μου ειπε φιλος τεχνικος οτε οτι θα επαιζε κανα 19αρι mbps. Εμ δεν το ειπε κανεις και δεν το σκεφτηκα κιολας!
το λεω αν εχει κανεις αλλος το ιδιο προβλημα να βαλει πανω το adsl router που δινει ο ΟΤΕ και οχι του εμποριου!

----------


## Pokas

> και κατι αλλο που εμαθα ομως τωρα, λενε οτι με την VDSL δεν ειναι συμβατα ΟΛΑ τα ADSL routers! στην γραμμη εχουμε αυτο εδω http://www.airties.com.tr/datasheets/RT211EN_DS.pdf αμα εβαζα πανω αυτο το 108 κατι το ΖΤΕ που εδινε το conex μου ειπε φιλος τεχνικος οτε οτι θα επαιζε κανα 19αρι mbps. Εμ δεν το ειπε κανεις και δεν το σκεφτηκα κιολας!
> το λεω αν εχει κανεις αλλος το ιδιο προβλημα να βαλει πανω το adsl router που δινει ο ΟΤΕ και οχι του εμποριου!


έχω βάλει αρχαία μοντεμ πάνω σε VDSL και δουλέψανε, με κόφτη στα 15-16 Mbps

----------


## Nikiforos

οπως ειπα το παραπανω που δειχνω, δειχνει την γραμμη νεκρη απο το πρωι στις 11:30 μεχρι τωρα.....
ειπαν απο ΟΤΕ για καποιο λογο φταιει το adsl router και αυριο με το που ανοιξει οτεσοπ παω εκει παιρνω το vdsl router το ριχνω πανω και βλεπουμε.
Το σφαλμα μου ειναι οτι δεν σκεφτηκα να δοκιμασω το ΖΤΕ μπας και.....

----------


## Pokas

> οπως ειπα το παραπανω που δειχνω, δειχνει την γραμμη νεκρη απο το πρωι στις 11:30 μεχρι τωρα.....
> ειπαν απο ΟΤΕ για καποιο λογο φταιει το adsl router και αυριο με το που ανοιξει οτεσοπ παω εκει παιρνω το vdsl router το ριχνω πανω και βλεπουμε.


ναι το είδα, μακάρι να σου δουλέψει και να φταίει το μοντεμ. Fingers crossed.

----------


## Mirmidon

> δουλέυει με κόφτη στα 15-16Mbps, Μην βιάζεσαι, είναι δοκιμασμένο.
> 
> Ο εξοπλισμός στις καμπίνες δουλεύει και σε failover ADSL αν χρειαστεί


Το είπες και μόνος σου αλλά δεν το κατάλαβες. Το modem δουλεύει σε ADSL με ATM encapsulation (Layer 2 transport communication), επειδή έγινε failover σε αυτό και όχι σε VDSL με EFM encapsulation (L2 transport com.). Σε VDSL γραμμή λοιπόν το ADSL δεν θα παίξει ποτέ.

----------


## Nikiforos

> ναι το είδα, μακάρι να σου δουλέψει και να φταίει το μοντεμ. Fingers crossed.


μακαρι λεω και εγω γιατι αλλιως την βαψαμε! 5 φορες το εχουμε δηλωσει βλαβη! και στην γραμμη λενε οτι δεν βρισκουν τιποτα!
παντως τονιζω ολοι ειπανε οτι παιζει με adsl router σε vdsl γραμμη και το ιδιο μου ειπε και φιλος τεχνικος ΟΤΕ που κανει αυτη την δουλεια.
απλα λενε οτι καποια adsl routers τυγχανει να μην ειναι συμβατα και δειχνουν οτι δεν υπαρχει γραμμη. Τωρα τι να πω!

----------


## Mirmidon

> μακαρι λεω και εγω γιατι αλλιως την βαψαμε! 5 φορες το εχουμε δηλωσει βλαβη! και στην γραμμη λενε οτι δεν βρισκουν τιποτα!
> παντως τονιζω ολοι ειπανε οτι παιζει με adsl router σε vdsl γραμμη και το ιδιο μου ειπε και φιλος τεχνικος ΟΤΕ που κανει αυτη την δουλεια.
> απλα λενε οτι καποια adsl routers τυγχανει να μην ειναι συμβατα και δειχνουν οτι δεν υπαρχει γραμμη. Τωρα τι να πω!


Η γραμμή τότε συμπεριφέρεται σαν ADSL με αντίστοιχες συχνότητες και πρωτοκολλα. Άρα παύει να είναι VDSL.

----------


## Nikiforos

> Η γραμμή τότε συμπεριφέρεται σαν ADSL με αντίστοιχες συχνότητες και πρωτοκολλα. Άρα παύει να είναι VDSL.


Ειπα εγω κατι διαφορετικο στα προηγουμενα posts μου?  :Thinking: 
το προβλημα ειναι οτι κανουν μετατροπη της γραμμης ΠΡΙΝ στειλουν το VDSL router και ΧΩΡΙΣ ενημερωση με αποτελεσμα να ειμαστε σχεδον ολη την μερα σημερα χωρις ιντερνετ σε εταιρια οχι σε σπιτι.
Υποτιθεται οτι ενα ADSL router παιζει πανω σε γραμμη VDSL αλλα εχει ταχυτητες ADSL. Αυτο που εχουμε εμεις δεν παιζει ομως για αγνωστο λογο και αντι να περιμενω τηλεφωνα κτλ απο κουριερ και ποτε θα ερθει εδωσαν εντολη αυριο πρωι πρωι να παω σε οτεσοπ ή Γερμανο να το παρω να το βαλω πανω να δουμε αν θα παιζει, σε περιπτωση που δειχνει παλι οτι δεν υπαρχει γραμμη ειπαν να παρω να το ξαναδηλωσω βλαβη.

----------


## ThReSh

> Θες να πεις private peers ή encrypted downloads. Από trackers δεν μπορείς να κατεβάσεις torrent φίλε μου.Κάθε "tracker" server παρακολουθεί που βρίσκονται αντίγραφα των αρχείων στους peers.


Private torrent site εννοούσα που είναι μόνο με invite/register, πρέπει να κρατάς ratio και παίζουν seedboxes...

----------


## Mirmidon

Θα το εκτιμούσα αν είχαμε εκπροσώπους γραμμών στα 30Mbps Περιστέρι VDSL από καμπίνα να μας πουν ταχύτητες και γενικές εντυπώσεις.  :headscratch: 


(Αν και νομίζω όσοι έχουν βάλει VDSL δεν ασχολούνται πια με εμάς τους πληβείους και το πτωχό thread, "που να τους καεί το modem" που λένε.....οκ πλάκα κάνω, να είναι όλοι καλά και να χαίρονται τις υπηρεσίες τους)    :Laughing:

----------


## Nikiforos

αμα δουλεψει θα γραψω εντυπωσεις, θα κανω και δοκιμη ενα dvd linux απο το ntua FTP να δουμε και ταχυτητα!  :One thumb up:

----------


## ThReSh

> Θα το εκτιμούσα αν είχαμε εκπροσώπους γραμμών στα 30Mbps Περιστέρι VDSL από καμπίνα να μας πουν ταχύτητες και γενικές εντυπώσεις.


Aπό την στιγμή που μιλάμε για ίδιους συγχρονισμούς και FTTC/VDSL, ίδιο throughput έχουμε πάνω κάτω, δεν αλλάζει κάτι βάση περιοχής από ότι έχω προσέξει τα τελευταία 3 χρόνια που παρακολουθώ γενικότερα το FTTC/VDSL...

----------


## Pokas

> Το είπες και μόνος σου αλλά δεν το κατάλαβες. Το modem δουλεύει σε ADSL με ATM encapsulation (Layer 2 transport communication), επειδή έγινε failover σε αυτό και όχι σε VDSL με EFM encapsulation (L2 transport com.). Σε VDSL γραμμή λοιπόν το ADSL δεν θα παίξει ποτέ.


Δεν ξερω για ποιο λογο εχεις να πεις κατι αντιθετο. Μπες στην λογικη του καταναλωτη και οχι του τεχνικου. Εχεις ενεργοποιημενη υπηρεσια vdsl, αν χαλασει ο εξοπλισμος σου βαζεις ενα adsl modem και 90% παιζεις με adsl. Κανεις δεν ειπε οτι βαζεις το adsl modem και δουλευεις με vdsl.

----------


## Mirmidon

> Δεν ξερω για ποιο λογο εχεις να πεις κατι αντιθετο. Μπες στην λογικη του καταναλωτη και οχι του τεχνικου. Εχεις ενεργοποιημενη υπηρεσια vdsl, αν χαλασει ο εξοπλισμος σου βαζεις ενα adsl modem και 90% παιζεις με adsl. Κανεις δεν ειπε οτι βαζεις το adsl modem και δουλευεις με vdsl.


Γιατί απλούστατα η διατύπωση των προτάσεων σου περιέγραφαν ότι βάζεις ADSL2+ modem σε VDSL γραμμή και έπαιζε, κάτι που είναι αδύνατον να συμβεί οπουδήποτε στον κόσμο.Δεν εξηγούσες πουθενά, ούτως ώστε να το καταλάβει και όποιος δεν γνωρίζει, ότι σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση γίνεται μετάβαση (failover) της γραμμής από VDSL σε ADSL και η γραμμή παύει να λειτουργεί σαν VDSL.Είναι δηλαδή ένας μηχανισμός εκτάκτου ανάγκης για να μην μείνει ο πελάτης χωρίς internet για χρονικό διάστημα που η γραμμή του δεν λειτουργεί σαν VDSL υπηρεσία την οποία πληρώνει. Αυτή τη δυνατότητα θα πρέπει να την επιτρέπει και η αντίστοιχη καμπίνα αλλά πολύ περισσότερο *ΚΑΙ Ο ΠΑΡΟΧΟΣ*  της υπηρεσίας.

Καλό είναι να προσέχετε μερικοί αυτά που θέλετε να περιγράψετε πως θα γράψετε, γιατί ο κάθε αναγνώστης/χρήστης του forum δεν βρίσκεται μέσα στο κεφάλι σας και πολύ περισσότερο δεν έχει και τις γνώσεις να καταλάβει από τα συμφραζόμενα και να βγάλει σωστά συμπεράσματα.

----------


## georgepar

> Θα το εκτιμούσα αν είχαμε εκπροσώπους γραμμών στα 30Mbps Περιστέρι VDSL από καμπίνα να μας πουν ταχύτητες και γενικές εντυπώσεις. 
> 
> 
> (Αν και νομίζω όσοι έχουν βάλει VDSL δεν ασχολούνται πια με εμάς τους πληβείους και το πτωχό thread, "που να τους καεί το modem" που λένε.....οκ πλάκα κάνω, να είναι όλοι καλά και να χαίρονται τις υπηρεσίες τους)



Είμαι ένα μήνα ήδη σε VDSL 50/5 από καμπίνα. Εννοείται έχουν τελειώσει ότι προβλήματα αποσυνδέσεων , το απίστευτο σύρσιμο τα Σ/Κ με τα 3,7 mbps κτλ. Για download σε utottent μιλάμε για τρελές καταστάσεις. Όσον αφορά το θέμα που αναφέρατε πιο πάνω τις 2 πρώτες μέρες λόγω του ότι δεν είχα παραλάβει τον ρούτερ κλείδωνα στα 18500/1024 με τον ADSL2

----------


## Mirmidon

> Είμαι ένα μήνα ήδη σε VDSL 50/5 από καμπίνα. Εννοείται έχουν τελειώσει ότι προβλήματα αποσυνδέσεων , το απίστευτο σύρσιμο τα Σ/Κ με τα 3,7 mbps κτλ. Για download σε utottent μιλάμε για τρελές καταστάσεις. Όσον αφορά το θέμα που αναφέρατε πιο πάνω τις 2 πρώτες μέρες λόγω του ότι δεν είχα παραλάβει τον ρούτερ κλείδωνα στα 18500/1024 με τον ADSL2


Προφανώς το router σου υποστηρίζει και ADSL/ADSL2+ και VDSL/VDSL2.Ή έβαλες απλά το παλιό ADSL2+;

----------


## georgepar

> Προφανώς το router σου υποστηρίζει και ADSL/ADSL2+ και VDSL/VDSL2.Ή έβαλες απλά το παλιό ADSL2+;


Προφανώς υποστηρίζει ADSL/ADSL2+ και όχι VDSL μιλάμε για έναν router 10ετίας Linksys WAG200G.

----------


## Mirmidon

> Προφανώς υποστηρίζει ADSL/ADSL2+ και όχι VDSL μιλάμε για έναν router 10ετίας Linksys WAG200G.


Ok Έβαλες το παλιό σου.Η Wind για παράδειγμα 3 χρόνια πριν έδινε το ZXDSL 931WII που υποστηρίζει ITU-T G.992.1/ G.992.3/ G.992.5 ADSL/ADSL2/ADS2+ ITU-T G.993.2 VDSL2 standard.

----------


## jkoukos

To DSLAM της καμπίνας μπορεί να δώσει υπηρεσία ADSL και VDSL, χωρίς καμία ενέργεια από τον τεχνικό. Δεν πρόκειται για failover αλλά για δυνατότητα των συγκεκριμένων DSLAM.
Ανάλογα την συσκευή που θα συνδέσουμε και φυσικά το πακέτο που έχουμε συμφωνήσει, θα γίνει και ο κατάλληλος συγχρονισμός.
Τα Speedport του ΟΤΕ, έχουν εξαρχής την δυνατότητα αλλά και τις κατάλληλες ρυθμίσεις για κάθε υπηρεσία. Μία ρύθμιση για PTM και VLAN ID και άλλη μία για ATM και VPI/VCI.

Σε όσους μέχρι σήμερα έκαναν μεταφορά για VDSL από καμπίνα και ενεργοποιήθηκε η υπηρεσία πριν παραλάβουν τη νέα συσκευή, κατά 99% έπαιξε η παλιά κανονικά με ADSL συγχρονισμό. Βάζοντας τη νέα, ή άλλη δικιά τους συμβατή με το VDSL, είχαν τον σωστό συγχρονισμό.

Επιπλέον υπάρχουν και περιπτώσεις, σε ελάχιστες περιοχές στην χώρα, όπου ο ΟΤΕ παρέχει συνδέσεις ADSL μόνο σε δικούς του πελάτες από τις καμπίνες. Στην περίπτωση αυτή ο συγχρονισμός με ADSL συσκευή γίνεται σε περίπου 14-18Mbps λόγω κανονισμού της ΕΕΤΤ. Όμως βάζοντας μία VDSL συσκευή, ο συγχρονισμός γίνεται σε VDSL αλλά με ταχύτητα στο μέγιστο του ADSL συμβολαίου (24/1).

Την δυνατότητα αυτή των DSLAM μπορεί να την χρησιμοποιήσει ο ΟΤΕ στο μέλλον, παρέχοντας είτε ADSL είτε VDSL από καμπίνα στην χοντρική σε όλους τους παρόχους. Έτσι ανάλογα την συμφωνία με τον Χ πάροχο θα λαμβάνει αυτόματα την ανάλογη υπηρεσία, χωρίς καμία άλλη επέμβαση. Ήδη έχει βγάλει εγκεκριμένο τιμολόγιο χοντρικής και είναι στο χέρι των παρόχων να το ζητήσουν.

----------


## Pokas

> Γιατί απλούστατα η διατύπωση των προτάσεων σου περιέγραφαν ότι βάζεις ADSL2+ modem σε VDSL γραμμή και έπαιζε, κάτι που είναι αδύνατον να συμβεί οπουδήποτε στον κόσμο.Δεν εξηγούσες πουθενά, ούτως ώστε να το καταλάβει και όποιος δεν γνωρίζει, ότι σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση γίνεται μετάβαση (failover) της γραμμής από VDSL σε ADSL και η γραμμή παύει να λειτουργεί σαν VDSL.Είναι δηλαδή ένας μηχανισμός εκτάκτου ανάγκης για να μην μείνει ο πελάτης χωρίς internet για χρονικό διάστημα που η γραμμή του δεν λειτουργεί σαν VDSL υπηρεσία την οποία πληρώνει. Αυτή τη δυνατότητα θα πρέπει να την επιτρέπει και η αντίστοιχη καμπίνα αλλά πολύ περισσότερο *ΚΑΙ Ο ΠΑΡΟΧΟΣ*  της υπηρεσίας.
> 
> Καλό είναι να προσέχετε μερικοί αυτά που θέλετε να περιγράψετε πως θα γράψετε, γιατί ο κάθε αναγνώστης/χρήστης του forum δεν βρίσκεται μέσα στο κεφάλι σας και πολύ περισσότερο δεν έχει και τις γνώσεις να καταλάβει από τα συμφραζόμενα και να βγάλει σωστά συμπεράσματα.


Οι απαντήσεις πάνε σε ερωτήσεις συγκεκριμένες αλλά τεσπα. Θα προσέχω τι λέω. έχεις δίκιο. βασικά έχεις πάντα δίκιο, οπότε σου ζητώ συγγνώμη αν έβγαλες λάθος συμπέρασμα.

----------


## sdikr

> Αυτό που λες δεν παίζει φίλε. Αν η γραμμή γίνει VDSL τέλος το ADSL2+ modem.
> 
> VDSL2 frequencies


Το να μην ξέρεις οτι παίζει οκ το δεχόμαστε, το να το λές με τέτοια σιγουριά όμως οχι!
Οπότε Μάθε πρώτα πως δουλεύουν τα πράγματα εδώ στην Ελλάδα στην πράξη και όχι στην Θεωρία και μετά γράφε με τόση σιγουριά

----------


## Mirmidon

> Το να μην ξέρεις οτι παίζει οκ το δεχόμαστε, το να το λές με τέτοια σιγουριά όμως οχι!
> Οπότε Μάθε πρώτα πως δουλεύουν τα πράγματα εδώ στην Ελλάδα στην πράξη και όχι στην Θεωρία και μετά γράφε με τόση σιγουριά


Διάβασε *προσεκτικά και πάνω από μια φορά* μέχρι να κατανοήσεις τι γράφω και τι εννοώ στα posts μου, από το post που παραθέτεις και μετά. Δεν θα επεκταθώ άλλο επί του προκειμένου.

----------


## jkoukos

Έκανες παράθεση, συγκεκριμένη δήλωση του sdikr θεωρώντας ότι είναι λάθος. Όλοι συμφωνούμε με την δήλωση του sdikr και μόνο εσύ διαφωνείς.
Ο sdikr, αναφέρει επί λέξη "_ναι δουλεύουν τα adsl σαν adsl modem σε vdsl γραμμή_ και του απάντησες επί λέξη "_Αυτό που λες δεν παίζει φίλε. Αν η γραμμή γίνει VDSL τέλος το ADSL2+ modem_".
Το να διαβάσουμε τα υπόλοιπα που γράφεις μετά την δήλωσή σου δεν έχει νόημα. Πες βρε αδελφέ ένα mea culpa, να προχωρήσουμε παρακάτω.

----------


## Mirmidon

> Έκανες παράθεση, συγκεκριμένη δήλωση του sdikr θεωρώντας ότι είναι λάθος. Όλοι συμφωνούμε με την δήλωση του sdikr και μόνο εσύ διαφωνείς.
> Ο sdikr, αναφέρει επί λέξη "_ναι δουλεύουν τα adsl σαν adsl modem σε vdsl γραμμή_ και του απάντησες επί λέξη "_Αυτό που λες δεν παίζει φίλε. Αν η γραμμή γίνει VDSL τέλος το ADSL2+ modem_".
> Το να διαβάσουμε τα υπόλοιπα που γράφεις μετά την δήλωσή σου δεν έχει νόημα. Πες βρε αδελφέ ένα mea culpa, να προχωρήσουμε παρακάτω.


Λοιπόν να το γράψω λίγο διαφορετικά μπας και γίνω κατανοητός και από εσάς. 

Όταν βάζεις ADSL/2+ modem στη γραμμή και συγχρονίσει η γραμμή παύει να είναι VDSL και με την αυτόματη αλλαγή γίνεται ADSL/2+ To να τη θεωρεί κάποιος VDSL είναι λάθος. Όχι μόνο Internet δε θα είχε αλλά ούτε καν συγχρονισμό.

Όταν βάζεις VDSL/2 modem στη γραμμή και συγχρονίσει η γραμμή είναι VDSL, όπως προβλέπεται από το εκάστοτε συμβόλαιο.

Ορισμένοι (δεν γνωρίζω για όλους) πάροχοι διαθέτουν CPEs (Customer Premises Equipment, το γράφω γενικά για να καλύψω κάθε xDSL σύνδεση) τα οποία υποστηρίζουν και τα τέσσερα είδη xDSL. Αυτά είναι και τα προτιμότερα, γιατί σε οποιαδήποτε περίπτωση πχ δεν έχουμε VDSL λόγω βλάβης κάπου στο κέντρο του παρόχου (όχι στην καμπίνα/στην κάρτα που μας εξυπηρετεί), να εξακολουθούμε να έχουμε υπηρεσία TCP/IP (top level of OSI model), και να κάνουμε την δουλειά μας με ικανοποιητική, για τα δεδομένα, ταχύτητα UL/DL. Αν η βλάβη είναι στην κάρτα στην καμπίνα που μας εξυπηρετεί (θα έχουνε και κάποιο στη γειτονιά πρόβλημα), πιθανόν να μην έχουμε IP (αλλά ίσως έχουμε voice πχ VPU Type C) και ότι modem και να βάλουμε δεν θα έχουμε καν συγχρονισμό.

Αυτά τα ολίγα και ευχαριστώ για της βοηθητικές επισημάνσεις.  :One thumb up: 

Ξέφυγα λίγο από το απλό και κατανοητό γράψιμο τώρα, γιατί στοχεύω σε αναγνώστες που φαίνεται ότι έχουν γνώσεις παραπάνω του μέσου όρου. Συνήθως προσπαθώ να τα γράφω απλοϊκά, θεωρώντας ότι οι γνώσεις μου, θα γίνουν κατανοητές και χρήσιμες, σε όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερους αναγνώστες, που πιθανόν να μην έχουν γνώσεις τηλεπικοινωνιών, αλλά καταφεύγουν στο foum του ADSLGR.com για μια βοήθεια κλπ. :Wink: 

Ζητώ κατανόηση για τυχών ανακρίβειες και λάθη που ίσως έχω γράψει και θεωρώ κάθε σωστή διόρθωση καλοδεχούμενη, μιας και έτσι βοηθιόμαστε όλοι.

----------


## jkoukos

> Όταν βάζεις ADSL/2+ modem στη γραμμή και συγχρονίσει η γραμμή παύει να είναι VDSL και με την αυτόματη αλλαγή γίνεται ADSL/2+ To να τη θεωρεί κάποιος VDSL είναι λάθος. Όχι μόνο Internet δε θα είχε αλλά ούτε καν συγχρονισμό.


Το υπογραμμισμένο είναι λάθος όταν μιλάμε για το DSLAM των καμπίνων. Εκεί είναι η διαφωνία μας.
Όποιο ADSL2+ modem κι αν βάλεις σε γραμμή VDSL, θα συγχρονίσει σε ADSL2+. Είναι future αυτών των DSLAM (και όχι failover), παρέχοντας ταυτόχρονα ADSL2+ και VDSL.

Υπάρχουν δεκάδες περιπτώσεις που γίνεται αυτό σήμερα στην χώρα μας, αλλά και 'σύ μπορείς πολύ εύκολα να το διαπιστώσεις αν έχεις σύνδεση από καμπίνα.
Υπάρχει και η περίπτωση να έχεις ταυτόχρονα 2 router στην ίδια γραμμή, με το ένα να συγχρονίζει σε VDSL και το άλλο σε ADSL. Λάθος μου, μπερδεύτηκα. Μπορεί η 2η συσκευή να είναι ADSL router, αλλά πίσω από το Speedport θα δουλεύει ως απλό router κάνοντας απλά ταυτόχρονη κλήση ΡΡΡ, κάτι που είναι άσχετο με την λειτουργία του modem.

----------


## sdikr

> Λοιπόν να το γράψω λίγο διαφορετικά μπας και γίνω κατανοητός και από εσάς. 
> 
> Όταν βάζεις ADSL/2+ modem στη γραμμή και συγχρονίσει η γραμμή παύει να είναι VDSL και με την αυτόματη αλλαγή γίνεται ADSL/2+ To να τη θεωρεί κάποιος VDSL είναι λάθος. Όχι μόνο Internet δε θα είχε αλλά ούτε καν συγχρονισμό.
> 
> Όταν βάζεις VDSL/2 modem στη γραμμή και συγχρονίσει η γραμμή είναι VDSL, όπως προβλέπεται από το εκάστοτε συμβόλαιο.
> 
> Ορισμένοι (δεν γνωρίζω για όλους) πάροχοι διαθέτουν CPEs (Customer Premises Equipment, το γράφω γενικά για να καλύψω κάθε xDSL σύνδεση) τα οποία υποστηρίζουν και τα τέσσερα είδη xDSL. Αυτά είναι και τα προτιμότερα, γιατί σε οποιαδήποτε περίπτωση πχ δεν έχουμε VDSL λόγω βλάβης κάπου στο κέντρο του παρόχου (όχι στην καμπίνα/στην κάρτα που μας εξυπηρετεί), να εξακολουθούμε να έχουμε υπηρεσία TCP/IP (top level of OSI model), και να κάνουμε την δουλειά μας με ικανοποιητική, για τα δεδομένα, ταχύτητα UL/DL. Αν η βλάβη είναι στην κάρτα στην καμπίνα που μας εξυπηρετεί (θα έχουνε και κάποιο στη γειτονιά πρόβλημα), πιθανόν να μην έχουμε IP (αλλά ίσως έχουμε voice πχ VPU Type C) και ότι modem και να βάλουμε δεν θα έχουμε καν συγχρονισμό.
> 
> Αυτά τα ολίγα και ευχαριστώ για της βοηθητικές επισημάνσεις. 
> ...


Το vdsl, adsl είναι το  φυσικό κομμάτι της σύνδεσης,  αν έχει πρόβλημα ο πάροχος στο κέντρο εσύ θα συνεχίσεις να έχεις vdsl/adsl απο την καμπίνα,  η καμπινα απο την άλλη δεν θα μπορεί να σου δώσει tcp/ip γιατί στο κέντρο θα έχει πρόβλημα ο παροχος

Μια και μιλάς για Osi,  το adsl/vdsl είναι το νούμερο 1,  το tcp/ip  είναι το νούμερο 4,  νούμερο 4 χωρίς νούμερο 1 δεν έχεις

----------


## Nikiforos

καλησπέρα! τελικά έχω καλα νεα, σημερα πήγα στον ΟΤΕ στο Περιστερι και πηρα το VDSL router, οντως υποστηριζει και VOIP αλλα εμεις ακομα δεν τα εχουμε ετσι, ειναι αυτο εδω https://www.cosmote.gr/fixed/documen...d-eb0bb869eece το εβαλα στην γραμμη και παλι ηταν νεκρη.....αρα αλλου το προβλημα! τελικα ηρθε τεχνικος προς το μεσημερι, που ηταν παρα πολυ εξυπηρετικος και πηγε και στην καμπινα VDSL που ειναι ποιο κατω οχι εκει που νομιζα. Το προβλημα ηταν ενα φιλτρο που βαζουν εκει οπως ειπε (δεν ξερω εγω απο καμπινες) και δεν ειχε πατησει καλα το ενα καλωδιο αυτος που το εβαλε ηταν στον αερα, ετσι δεν υπηρχε γραμμη απλα. Αυτο ηταν ολο. Επιασε 30mbps μια χαρα τωρα. Το θεμα ειναι οτι τωρα ειμαι σπιτι και ηθελα να μπω με teamviewer να ριξω κανα screenshot να κανω καμια δοκιμη απο τον server και δεν μπορω να μπω λεει δεν τρεχει το teamviewer στον partner.....δεν ξερω τι εγινε παλι! ή τα παιξε ο server ή τα παιξε η VDSL ή απλα θελει καμια πορτα τιποτα ανοιγμα αλλα πριν δεν ειχα για το teamviewer!
επισης το courier εφερε το VDSL router και το εστειλα πισω γιατι ειχα ηδη παρει, μου ειπαν στο oteshop οτι αμα ερθει αλλο πρεπει να το δωσω πισω αλλιως χρεωνεται το 2ο, επισης το παλιο ADSL το 108 κατι δεν ειναι αναγκη να το δωσουμε πισω. Εγω το εβαλα σαν AP να καλυψω κατι γραφεια.

----------


## Dodolo

> καλησπέρα! τελικά έχω καλα νεα, σημερα πήγα στον ΟΤΕ στο Περιστερι και πηρα το VDSL router, οντως υποστηριζει και VOIP αλλα εμεις ακομα δεν τα εχουμε ετσι, ειναι αυτο εδω https://www.cosmote.gr/fixed/documen...d-eb0bb869eece το εβαλα στην γραμμη και παλι ηταν νεκρη.....αρα αλλου το προβλημα! τελικα ηρθε τεχνικος προς το μεσημερι, που ηταν παρα πολυ εξυπηρετικος και πηγε και στην καμπινα VDSL που ειναι ποιο κατω οχι εκει που νομιζα. Το προβλημα ηταν ενα φιλτρο που βαζουν εκει οπως ειπε (δεν ξερω εγω απο καμπινες) και δεν ειχε πατησει καλα το ενα καλωδιο αυτος που το εβαλε ηταν στον αερα, ετσι δεν υπηρχε γραμμη απλα. Αυτο ηταν ολο. Επιασε 30mbps μια χαρα τωρα. Το θεμα ειναι οτι τωρα ειμαι σπιτι και ηθελα να μπω με teamviewer να ριξω κανα screenshot να κανω καμια δοκιμη απο τον server και δεν μπορω να μπω λεει δεν τρεχει το teamviewer στον partner.....δεν ξερω τι εγινε παλι! ή τα παιξε ο server ή τα παιξε η VDSL ή απλα θελει καμια πορτα τιποτα ανοιγμα αλλα πριν δεν ειχα για το teamviewer!
> επισης το courier εφερε το VDSL router και το εστειλα πισω γιατι ειχα ηδη παρει, μου ειπαν στο oteshop οτι αμα ερθει αλλο πρεπει να το δωσω πισω αλλιως χρεωνεται το 2ο, επισης το παλιο ADSL το 108 κατι δεν ειναι αναγκη να το δωσουμε πισω. Εγω το εβαλα σαν AP να καλυψω κατι γραφεια.


Δώσε και στατιστικά αύριο! Άντε να κάνεις τη δουλειά σου σαν άνθρωπος...

----------


## bitman

για εναλλακτικούς μετά τις γιορτές η ενεργοποίηση του vdsl (για αυτές τις καμπίνες που είναι διαθέσιμες δύο εβδομάδες τώρα από cosmote)

- - - Updated - - -




> για εναλλακτικούς μετά τις γιορτές η ενεργοποίηση του vdsl (για αυτές τις καμπίνες που είναι διαθέσιμες δύο εβδομάδες τώρα από cosmote)


καλή vdsl ανάσταση να έχουμε....

----------


## Nikiforos

> Δώσε και στατιστικά αύριο! Άντε να κάνεις τη δουλειά σου σαν άνθρωπος...


οκ θα το προσπαθησω. Ελπιζω μην επαθε τιποτα ο server και εχω αλλα τωρα! 
παντως κατι emails που εστειλα ηταν αισθητη η διαφορα! πριν ειχαμε 4mbps!

καλα βλακεια εκανα.....ξεχασα να αλλαξω ip ειτε στο ρουτερ ειτε στον server ειχα πριν 192.168.1.254 και τωρα εχει .1 γιαυτο δεν παιζει το teamviewer + λαθος DNS.

----------


## Stilskin

> για εναλλακτικούς μετά τις γιορτές η ενεργοποίηση του vdsl (για αυτές τις καμπίνες που είναι διαθέσιμες δύο εβδομάδες τώρα από cosmote)
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> καλή vdsl ανάσταση να έχουμε....


Εμείς που έχουμε κλείσει 5 εβδομάδες που έχει δώσει η Cosmote διαθεσιμότητα στην καμπίνα μου?  :Laughing: 

Καλά για αυριο δεν περιμένουμε το θαυμα. Ας φάμε το αρνάκι μας και απο εβδομάδα όταν το χωνέψουμε όλοι ας αρχίσουν τις ενεργοποιήσεις.  :Smile:

----------


## Atallos

Προσωπικα για αυριο μου ειπαν απο Wind , αν κ το βλεπω χλωμο

----------


## bitman

> Εμείς που έχουμε κλείσει 5 εβδομάδες που έχει δώσει η Cosmote διαθεσιμότητα στην καμπίνα μου? 
> 
> Καλά για αυριο δεν περιμένουμε το θαυμα. Ας φάμε το αρνάκι μας και απο εβδομάδα όταν το χωνέψουμε όλοι ας αρχίσουν τις ενεργοποιήσεις.


το θέμα είναι ότι εγώ έχω περίεργες αποσυνδέσεις που δεν είχα πριν(όταν παίρνει κάποιος τηλ πάει η γραμμή. επίσης τα snr margin ανεβοκατεβαίνουν χωρίς να είναι σταθερά(όλα αυτά γίνονται από τότε που έκανα την αίτηση για vdsl) 

επίσης 4~5 ημέρες πριν από την αίτηση για vdsl είχα κανει fastpath αίτηση όλα κομπλέ όμως, το ping μου ήταν μια χαρά μέχρι που πήγε ξανά στα ύψη για κάποιο λόγο.
μήπως έχει κανείς καμιά ιδέα γτ γίνεται αυτό ?
φοβάμαι να πάρω ξανά εντωμεταξύ την forthnet(για να τους ρωτήσω για το fastpath) γιατί τους τα είχα πρήξει για το vdsl

----------


## Nikiforos

καλυτερα μετα το Πασχα γιατι αμα την πατησετε σαν εμενα στην δουλεια θα σας αφησουν εκτος ιντερνετ για ολες τις αργιες μετα απο Τεταρτη εχει παλι..... :Laughing:

----------


## bitman

> Προσωπικα για αυριο μου ειπαν απο Wind , αν κ το βλεπω χλωμο


είχες κάνει την δήλωση από την προηγούμενη δευτέρα ?
επίσης πόσο καιρό έχει δώσει διαθεσιμότητα η cosmote σε σένα?

- - - Updated - - -




> καλυτερα μετα το Πασχα γιατι αμα την πατησετε σαν εμενα στην δουλεια θα σας αφησουν εκτος ιντερνετ για ολες τις αργιες μετα απο Τεταρτη εχει παλι.....


εγώ είμαι σαν offline αυτές τις μέρες(με όλα αυτά τα τεχνικά προβλήματα που μου συμβαίνουν τελευταία) :P
αν κάποιος πάρει τηλ κοκάλωσα στο lol(online game) για 2 λεπτά και όταν ξανά συνδεθώ, είναι όλοι σε φάση να με βρίζουν :P

----------


## Atallos

> είχες κάνει την δήλωση από την προηγούμενη δευτέρα ?
> επίσης πόσο καιρό έχει δώσει διαθεσιμότητα η cosmote σε σένα?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> εγώ είμαι σαν offline αυτές τις μέρες(με όλα αυτά τα τεχνικά προβλήματα που μου συμβαίνουν τελευταία) :P
> αν κάποιος πάρει τηλ κοκάλωσα στο lol(online game) για 2 λεπτά και όταν ξανά συνδεθώ, είναι όλοι σε φάση να με βρίζουν :P


Yeh απο προηγουμενη Δευτερα
2 βδομαδες αν δεν κανω λαθος δινει διαθεσιμοτητα στη 496

----------


## bitman

> Yeh απο προηγουμενη Δευτερα
> 2 βδομαδες αν δεν κανω λαθος δινει διαθεσιμοτητα στη 496


εμένα στο chat όπου μίλησα μαζί τους(για την αίτηση vdsl) μου είπαν "Δε βλέπω κάτι στο σύστημα(ημερομηνία για την ενεργοποίηση), οπότε μάλλον μετά τις γιορτές".......πφφφφ

----------


## Atallos

Προχτες που μιλησα τηλεφωνικα ηταν σιγουρος ο τυπος οτι δεν θα παει μετα το πασχα και οτι θα ερθει Πεμπτη ( αυριο ) ο τεχνικος μιας κ Παρασκευη ειναι αργια

----------


## balandis

ρε παιδες να παω σε μαγαμι του οτε να ρωτησω για vdsl ??η θα την πατησω.η 476 einai sta 200 μετρα απο εμενα τελικα ειχα κανει λαθος.τι να κανω δεν παλευεται αλλο αυτη η κατασταση.μπορει καποιος να μου πει??

----------


## bitman

> Προχτες που μιλησα τηλεφωνικα ηταν σιγουρος ο τυπος οτι δεν θα παει μετα το πασχα και οτι θα ερθει Πεμπτη ( αυριο ) ο τεχνικος μιας κ Παρασκευη ειναι αργια


ο τεχνικός γτ θα έρθει ?
για να βάλει το ρουτερ?

- - - Updated - - -




> ρε παιδες να παω σε μαγαμι του οτε να ρωτησω για vdsl ??η θα την πατησω.η 476 einai sta 200 μετρα απο εμενα τελικα ειχα κανει λαθος.τι να κανω δεν παλευεται αλλο αυτη η κατασταση.μπορει καποιος να μου πει??


αν συνδέεσαι σε αυτή τότε ναι μπορείς ακόμα και να τους πάρει τηλ αν είσαι συνδρομητής τους και να ζητήσεις vdsl

----------


## Atallos

> ο τεχνικός γτ θα έρθει ?
> για να βάλει το ρουτερ?


Για να κανει την ενεργοποιηση

----------


## bitman

> Για να κανει την ενεργοποιηση


μα δε νομίζω να χρειάζεται να έρθει ο τεχνικός......αν σου έχουν δώσει το ρουτερ εσύ απλά το συνδέεις και βάζεις τα στοιχεία σου...... αν σου το εχουν ενεργοποιήσει
αν δε σου το έχουν δώσει τότε ναι λογικά θα φέρει και το ρουτερ μαζί

----------


## Stilskin

Μου έφεραν χθές το ρούτερ. Εχει 2 προφίλ, ενα για adsl και ενα για vdsl.
Οταν αναβαθμιστεί η γραμμή σε vdsl λογικά θα επιλεχθεί αυτόματα το προφίλ για vdsl. 
Είστε σίγουροι οτι θα πρέπει να περάσουμε και τα στοιχεία μας?

----------


## Nikiforos

> μα δε νομίζω να χρειάζεται να έρθει ο τεχνικός......αν σου έχουν δώσει το ρουτερ εσύ απλά το συνδέεις και βάζεις τα στοιχεία σου...... αν σου το εχουν ενεργοποιήσει
> αν δε σου το έχουν δώσει τότε ναι λογικά θα φέρει και το ρουτερ μαζί


τιποτα στοιχεια δεν βαζεις στο ρουτερ! εγω εβαλα και μου την ειπε ο τεχνικος.....τα εχει ετοιμα, μονο αμα θες κατι αλλο κανεις, πχ να ανοιξεις πορτες κτλ.
Τεχνικος ΔΕΝ ερχεται κανονικα εκτος αν εχεις βλαβη οπως εγινε σε εμενα στην δουλεια που βαλαμε VDSL.
To router κανονικα ερχεται με κουριερ το βαζεις και παιζει, εχει οδηγιες μαζι δεν ειναι τιποτα δυσκολο.
Απλα υποψην εχει ip 192.168.1.1 αντιθετα με αλλα του ΟΤΕ που ειχαν 192.168.1.254 αν εχετε μηχανηματα με καρφωτες ips πρεπει να τις αλλαξετε ή να αλλαξετε στο router γιατι την πατησα εγω που ξεχαστηκα.




> Μου έφεραν χθές το ρούτερ. Εχει 2 προφίλ, ενα για adsl και ενα για vdsl.
> Οταν αναβαθμιστεί η γραμμή σε vdsl λογικά θα επιλεχθεί αυτόματα το προφίλ για vdsl. 
> Είστε σίγουροι οτι θα πρέπει να περάσουμε και τα στοιχεία μας?


αν μιλας για ΟΤΕ δεν περνας στοιχεια , οπως εγραψα πριν μου την ειπε ο τεχνικος και μου το εκανε reset οταν ηρθε!
ειχα βαλει το username και pass που ειχαμε στην ADSL συνδεση, προφανως δεν ισχυει τωρα....αν θυμαμαι καλα κατι με otenet@otenet κατι ειχε σαν username.

----------


## Atallos

> μα δε νομίζω να χρειάζεται να έρθει ο τεχνικός......αν σου έχουν δώσει το ρουτερ εσύ απλά το συνδέεις και βάζεις τα στοιχεία σου...... αν σου το εχουν ενεργοποιήσει
> αν δε σου το έχουν δώσει τότε ναι λογικά θα φέρει και το ρουτερ μαζί


Τι να σου πω , μου ειπαν οτι θα ερθει μεχρι την Πεμπτη
Το ρουτερ το εχω ηδη

----------


## Nikiforos

δεν χρειαζεται να ερθει τεχνικος, για ποιον λογο να ερθει? μονο αν υπαρχει τεχνικο προβλημα θα ερθει εφοσον δηλωθει βλαβη αλλιως δεν ερχεται κανενας.
Τονιζω οτι λεω αφορα τον ΟΤΕ δεν ξερω οι εναλλακτικοι τι κανουν....

----------


## Stilskin

> αν μιλας για ΟΤΕ δεν περνας στοιχεια , οπως εγραψα πριν μου την ειπε ο τεχνικος και μου το εκανε reset οταν ηρθε!
> ειχα βαλει το username και pass που ειχαμε στην ADSL συνδεση, προφανως δεν ισχυει τωρα....αν θυμαμαι καλα κατι με otenet@otenet κατι ειχε σαν username.


Για Wind αναφέρομαι.

----------


## Nikiforos

οταν λεμε κατι προτεινω να λεμε και ποιον παροχο αφορα γιατι γινεται χαμος εδω μεσα. Μπορει αναλογα τον παροχο να κανουν αλλα πραγματα.
Οσον αφορα τον ΟΤΕ τεχνικος ερχεται ΜΟΝΟ αν δηλωθει βλαβη, το router ειναι plug n play στοιχεια ΔΕΝ βαζουμε εμεις τιποτα, εκτος απο ρυθμισεις αλλες που τυχον θελουμε βεβαια, το βαζεις και παιζει.
Επισης ερχεται με κουριερ.

----------


## Atallos

Κι εγω για Wind μιλουσα

----------


## Nikiforos

βλεπετε? γιαυτο λεω να λεμε ο καθενας και για ποιον παροχο μιλαμε!
ο ΟΤΕ δινει αυτο το VDSL router https://www.cosmote.gr/fixed/documen...d-eb0bb869eece
οποιος θελει να το δει εχει αναλυτικοτατες οδηγιες στο pdf.

----------


## Atallos

> δεν χρειαζεται να ερθει τεχνικος, για ποιον λογο να ερθει? μονο αν υπαρχει τεχνικο προβλημα θα ερθει εφοσον δηλωθει βλαβη αλλιως δεν ερχεται κανενας.
> Τονιζω οτι λεω αφορα τον ΟΤΕ δεν ξερω οι εναλλακτικοι τι κανουν....


Σε γειτονα συμφορουμιτη παντως πηγε τεχνικος στην ενεργοποιηση , απο ΟΤΕ

----------


## Nikiforos

> Σε γειτονα συμφορουμιτη παντως πηγε τεχνικος στην ενεργοποιηση , απο ΟΤΕ


για ποιον λογο? εμενα 3 ατομα απο τον ΟΤΕ ολοι ειπαν οτι δεν παει εκτος αν υπαρχει προβλημα.

----------


## balandis

oxi ειμαι vodafone..σε τρεις μηνες ληγει το συμβολαιο,δεν εχω ιδεα σε ποια καμπινα θα ειμαι πως μπορω να δω ειμαι θυατειρων.

----------


## Dodolo

> oxi ειμαι vodafone..σε τρεις μηνες ληγει το συμβολαιο,δεν εχω ιδεα σε ποια καμπινα θα ειμαι πως μπορω να δω ειμαι θυατειρων.


Δεν πιστεύω ότι ανήκεις στην 476. Είναι πιο κοντά. Μάλλον στην 492. Τα μικρά κουτιά του ΟΤΕ στα σπίτια αναγράφουν την καμπίνα.

----------


## balandis

αυριο λεω να παρω τον οτε εαν υπαρχει την εκανα δυο μηνες μενουν 40 ευρα..και αντιο............

----------


## Atallos

Δεν ξερουν τι τους γινεται τελικα

Πηρα ξανα στη Wind σημερα και μου ειπε οτι για να ερθει τεχνικος θα χρεωθει . Της λεω εσεις μου ειπατε οτι θα ερθει τεχνικος για να γινει η ενεργοποιηση . Οτι να ναι . Οταν ρωτησα ποτε θα γινει η ενεργοποιηση κ οτι περασαν 10 μερες , η απαντηση ηταν " Δεν ξερω " . 

Δεν περιμενα να γινει τιποτα σημερα αλλα το τερματισαν με τις random απαντησεις καθε φορα που παιρνω τηλ

----------


## Nikiforos

καλημερα! παρουσιαζω τα στατιστικα απο VDSL2 OTE
με κατεβασμα dvds linux απο FTP ntua κατεβαζει με 2.4 MB/sec θεωρω οτι θα επρεπε να ηταν παραπανω τουλαχιστον 2.8 με 2.9 μιας και εγω οταν κανω δοκιμες με την ADSL μου κατεβαζω παντα στο οριο της γραμμης μου δλδ με 10mbps ΑDSL μου εδειχνε 1mb/sec.
Στο speedtest ocla δειχνει 27 και κατι ψιλα και 2 κατι upload.
Το καλο με το router που δωσανε ειναι οτι επιτελους υποστηριζει το noip!
το κακο ειναι οτι εχει εσωτερικη κεραια wifi και αδυναμο σημα σε σχεση με ολα τα αλλα ΖΤΕ κτλ ακομα και οταν το trasmit power ειναι στο 100% εχει ρυθμισεις 20, 40, 60, 80 και 100.



```
 Link Status Up
Modulation Type VDSL2
Actual Rate(Up/Down) 2490/29993 kbps
Attainable Rate(Up/Down) 26194/117657 kbps
Noise Margin(Up/Down) 36.3/31.4 dB
Line Attenuation(Up/Down) 11.5/5.5 dB
Output Power(Up/Down) -8.6/10.8 dBm
Data Path(Up/Down) Fast/Interleaved
Interleave Depth(Up/Down) 1/1201
Interleave Delay(Up/Down) 0/10 ms
INP(Up/Down) 0/4.5 symbols
Profile 17a
LinkEncap G.993.2_Annex_K_PTM
CRC Errors(Up/Down) 0/168
FEC Errors(Up/Down) 0/52260
```

----------


## Pokas

> καλημερα! παρουσιαζω τα στατιστικα απο VDSL2 OTE
> με κατεβασμα dvds linux απο FTP ntua κατεβαζει με 2.4 MB/sec θεωρω οτι θα επρεπε να ηταν παραπανω τουλαχιστον 2.8 με 2.9 μιας και εγω οταν κανω δοκιμες με την ADSL μου κατεβαζω παντα στο οριο της γραμμης μου δλδ με 10mbps ΑDSL μου εδειχνε 1mb/sec.
> Στο speedtest ocla δειχνει 27 και κατι ψιλα και 2 κατι upload.
> Το καλο με το router που δωσανε ειναι οτι επιτελους υποστηριζει το noip!
> το κακο ειναι οτι εχει εσωτερικη κεραια wifi και αδυναμο σημα σε σχεση με ολα τα αλλα ΖΤΕ κτλ ακομα και οταν το trasmit power ειναι στο 100% εχει ρυθμισεις 20, 40, 60, 80 και 100.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Από συγχρονισμό μια χαρά νομίζω είσαι!
Κατέβασμα θεωρώ δοκιμάζεις όχι ασύρματα ε;
Για δοκίμασε και Nvidia να κατεβάσεις.
μπορείς να γυρίσεις και σε fastpath άνετα αν κάνετε Voip κλήσεις και skype (εταιρεία νομίζω είχες πει οτι είναι σωστά :Wink: 

Όπως και να έχει, νομίζω οτι θα είσαι καλύτερα απο το παρελθόν!  :One thumb up:

----------


## Nikiforos

ναι με καλωδιο ειμαι σε PC, οχι δεν ασχολουμαστε με τετοια πραγματα.

link για nvidia? τι ακριβως να κατεβασω?

----------


## ThReSh

Drivers  :Razz:

----------


## Nikiforos

ok.....τελικα ποιο γρηγορα παει!!! μαλιστα βλεπω να ξεπερναει την ταχυτητα που θα επρεπε δλδ δεν θα επρεπε να ηταν το πολυ κοντα στα 3mb/sec?

----------


## amadeusex

> ok.....τελικα ποιο γρηγορα παει!!! μαλιστα βλεπω να ξεπερναει την ταχυτητα που θα επρεπε δλδ δεν θα επρεπε να ηταν το πολυ κοντα στα 3mb/sec?


30 mbit/s είναι 3.75 Megabytes/s  αν υπολογίζεται ως 1000 kbytes to megabyte me 1024 kbytes είναι 3.66  :Smile:

----------


## griniaris

> 30 mbit/s είναι 3.75 Megabytes/s  αν υπολογίζεται ως 1000 kbytes to megabyte me 1024 kbytes είναι 3.66


Θεωρητικα ειναι   1 Βyte =  8 bit
οποτε για τα  30Mbps    =     ( 30 / 8 )  MB/s    =    3,75 MB/s   το θεωρητικο μεγιστο της γραμμης για το download οπως εγραψε και ο amadeusex πιο πανω.

Παντως καλοριζικη και καλοδουλευτη η γραμμη..  :Smile:

----------


## ThReSh

Βγάλε κάνα 10% και κάτι ψιλά για overheads και είσαι μέσα  :Razz:

----------


## Nikiforos

καλησπερα! ευχαριστω ρε παιδια! δυστυχως ειναι στην δουλεια μου, την Τεταρτη παλι.....τωρα θα βολευτω με τα 8 κατι mbps που εχω πλεον, απο 10 εγιναν 8 σιγα σιγα.....μια χαρα!
να δω ποτε θα ερθει η VDSL εδω στο κεντρο Αθηνας! 
αμα εβλεπε το σπιτι μου την δουλεια θα εστηνα μια εξωτερικη ασυρματη ζευξη 5ghz αc dual polatiry και θα εδινα και εγω κατι να βαζαμε 50αρα να ειχα και εγω!  :One thumb up:

----------


## Mirmidon

> Θεωρητικα ειναι   1 Βyte =  8 bit
> οποτε για τα  30Mbps    =     ( 30 / 8 )  MB/s    =    3,75 MB/s   το θεωρητικο μεγιστο της γραμμης για το download οπως εγραψε και ο amadeusex πιο πανω.
> 
> Παντως καλοριζικη και καλοδουλευτη η γραμμη..


Σωστός ο παίχτης. Αν και δεν πρέπει να ξεχνάμε περί τα 3% απώλειες λόγο overhead. Οπότε ο φίλος Nikiforos, αν δεν ήταν burst αυτό το νούμερο στο donload από Nvidia, πιάνει. 3,6χ1024χ8=29491,2+3%=30376  :One thumb up: 

 Καλορίζικη και από εμένα.  :Wink: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Βγάλε κάνα 10% και κάτι ψιλά για overheads και είσαι μέσα


Τα overheads σε EFM encapsulation,VDSL2 είναι 3%. Το 10% με 15% (20% όταν πρόκειται για Siemens κέντρα), υπάρχει σε ΑΤΜ encaptulation πχ ADSL2+

----------


## Nikiforos

> Καλορίζικη και από εμένα.


ευχαριστω! αργοτερα να δουμε πως παει ισως να την κανουμε 50αρα και τα τηλεφωνα σε VOIP, εχουμε και 2η γραμμη που ειναι φυσικα PSTN και νομιζω αξιζει να ειναι VOIP για να δινει λιγοτερα.
Το θεμα ειναι οτι σκεφτομαστε αμα πεσει το ιντερνετ παπαλα και τα τηλεφωνα, και οταν εισαι εταιρια αυτο ειναι θεμα! 
βεβαια θα ερθει καποια χρονια που ΟΛΑ θα ειναι αναγκαστικα VOIP οπως μου εχουν πει.

----------


## mike_871

> ευχαριστω! αργοτερα να δουμε πως παει ισως να την κανουμε 50αρα και τα τηλεφωνα σε VOIP, εχουμε και 2η γραμμη που ειναι φυσικα PSTN και νομιζω αξιζει να ειναι VOIP για να δινει λιγοτερα.
> Το θεμα ειναι οτι σκεφτομαστε αμα πεσει το ιντερνετ παπαλα και τα τηλεφωνα, και οταν εισαι εταιρια αυτο ειναι θεμα! 
> βεβαια θα ερθει καποια χρονια που ΟΛΑ θα ειναι αναγκαστικα VOIP οπως μου εχουν πει.


σου δινουν Ups και σιγα σιγα θα βαζουν και ups στις καμπινες

----------


## Nikiforos

ναι μας δωσανε ενα miniUps 12V το πολυ ειναι λιγο ποιο μεγαλα απο τα μεγαλα powerbanks.
επειδη ηδη εχουμε δυνατο και μεγαλο UPS δεν το βαλαμε στο router ομως.
Εγω δεν ειπα αμα κλεισει το ρευμα ομως, γιατι αμα κλεισει το ρευμα και το τηλεφωνικο κεντρο θα ειναι εκτος ετσι κι αλλιως.
Το προβλημα ειναι αμα πεσει το ιντερνετ δεν εχεις και τηλεφωνα. 
Τα ιδια δεν παθαινα μια στο τοσο βεβαια με vivodi και netone?

----------


## mike_871

> ναι μας δωσανε ενα miniUps 12V το πολυ ειναι λιγο ποιο μεγαλα απο τα μεγαλα powerbanks.
> επειδη ηδη εχουμε δυνατο και μεγαλο UPS δεν το βαλαμε στο router ομως.
> Εγω δεν ειπα αμα κλεισει το ρευμα ομως, γιατι αμα κλεισει το ρευμα και το τηλεφωνικο κεντρο θα ειναι εκτος ετσι κι αλλιως.
> Το προβλημα ειναι αμα πεσει το ιντερνετ δεν εχεις και τηλεφωνα. 
> Τα ιδια δεν παθαινα μια στο τοσο βεβαια με vivodi και netone?


δεν πευτει το Internet.lol

----------


## Nikiforos

πεφτει φυσικα αν υπαρχει τεχνικη βλαβη! πως εγινε δλδ προχτες απο τις 11 το πρωι μεχρι χτες το μεσημερι να μην εχουμε ιντερνετ ενω ειχαμε τηλεφωνο κανονικα?
με ενεργοποιημενη την VDSL και το σωστο ρουτερ επανω στην γραμμη! αρα αμα καποιος κανει πατατα μπορει να συμβει.
Αυτο φοβουνται, εγω προτεινα να κανουμε τα 2 νουμερα σε VOIP ωστε να μην εχει δευτερη PSTN σε ξεχωριστο λογαριασμο.

----------


## mike_871

αλλο πραγμα πευτει το Internet και αλλο πραγμα δεν εχουμε Internet επειδη καποιος εκανε βλακεια

----------


## Mirmidon

> σου δινουν Ups και σιγα σιγα θα βαζουν και ups στις καμπινες


Οι καμπίνες έχουν μια κάποια αυτονομία μέσω των μπαταριών που διαθέτουν. Δες στο κάτω μέρος της φωτογραφίας.

----------


## slalom

Η δικια μου καμπινα δεν εχει

----------


## griniaris

> καλησπερα! ευχαριστω ρε παιδια! δυστυχως ειναι στην δουλεια μου, την Τεταρτη παλι.....τωρα θα βολευτω με τα 8 κατι mbps που εχω πλεον, απο 10 εγιναν 8 σιγα σιγα.....μια χαρα!
> να δω ποτε θα ερθει η VDSL εδω στο κεντρο Αθηνας! 
> *αμα εβλεπε το σπιτι μου την δουλεια θα εστηνα μια εξωτερικη ασυρματη ζευξη 5ghz αc dual polatiry* και θα εδινα και εγω κατι να βαζαμε 50αρα να ειχα και εγω!


1ον ξερεις καλυτερα απο πολλους οτι μπορεις να χρησιμοποιησεις το δικτυο του  awmn για να φτασεις σπιτι σου.
Δεν χρειαζεται απεθειας λινκ.   :Wink:    Δοξα το Θεο ειμαστε πολλοι κομβοι στο περιστερι για να βολευτεις. 
(συναγουμουνιτης εδω.. χααχχαχα)


2ον γιατι AC ?  \Κναι με Α πας καλα... και με Ν πολυ καλυτερα.   Με το AC οσα λινκ στησαμε ταλαιπωρηθηκαμε να τα στησουμε. Και μενουν και αναξιοποιητα.  :Smile:  

σορυ για το    :Offtopic:

----------


## PEPES

> Το είπες και μόνος σου αλλά δεν το κατάλαβες. Το modem δουλεύει σε ADSL με ATM encapsulation (Layer 2 transport communication), επειδή έγινε failover σε αυτό και όχι σε VDSL με EFM encapsulation (L2 transport com.). Σε VDSL γραμμή λοιπόν το ADSL δεν θα παίξει ποτέ.


Παιζει κανονικοτατα.Το εχω δοκιμασει στην γραμμη μου και επιανε και 20+ οχι μονο 15-16...

----------


## Nikiforos

Off Topic





> 1ον ξερεις καλυτερα απο πολλους οτι μπορεις να χρησιμοποιησεις το δικτυο του  awmn για να φτασεις σπιτι σου.
> Δεν χρειαζεται απεθειας λινκ.     Δοξα το Θεο ειμαστε πολλοι κομβοι στο περιστερι για να βολευτεις. 
> (συναγουμουνιτης εδω.. χααχχαχα)


γεια σου συναδελφε! ξερεις ομως οτι πολλοι εχουν προβληματα και δεν εχουν ολοι δικτυα σε Ν οποτε μειωνεται τραγικα η ταχυτητα? στο εξοχικο πχ μετα απο 19-20hops εχω δραματικη μειωση ταχυτητας που στελνω με VPN.
Mε Α για να πας καλα πρεπει να παιζουν τελεια, σε Ν εχει περισσοτερες ανοχες. Μετα απο μερικα hops η VDSL δεν θα ειναι VDSL οταν φτασει στον προορισμο της.
Τωρα εχω 8mbps και αμα κανω ενα b/w test στο εξοχικο ζητημα αμα πιανω κοντα στα 4 στις καλες μερες, αν εχει προβληματα μπορει και 2 mbps μιλαω για το speedtest okla.
Και αλλα τραγικα πραγματα πχ να μην παιζουν videos στο youtube, αλλα μην τα αναλυσω εδω τωρα.
Οποτε δεν θα το ρισκαρα χωρις απευθειας συνδεση. Αν ομως βαλουν VDSL σε γειτονικες περιοχες του ΠΕριστεριου πχ Αιγαλεω, Νικαια κτλ μπορω να βγαλω απευθειας link. Hδη εχω δλδ με αυτα τα 2 μερη.
Σου στελνω PM να μην τα λεμε εδω αυτα.
	





> αλλο πραγμα πευτει το Internet και αλλο πραγμα δεν εχουμε Internet επειδη καποιος εκανε βλακεια


δλδ θες να πεις οτι αμα εχουμε VDSL δεν πεφτει ΠΟΤΕ μα ΠΟΤΕ???? αδυνατω πραγματικα να το πιστεψω!
αν ειναι ετσι θα ηθελα καποια ποιο επιστημονικη εξηγηση για να καταλαβω για ποιον λογο δεν γινεται να πεφτει ΠΟΤΕ σε σχεση με την ADSL.

----------


## psolord

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> γεια σου συναδελφε! ξερεις ομως οτι πολλοι εχουν προβληματα και δεν εχουν ολοι δικτυα σε Ν οποτε μειωνεται τραγικα η ταχυτητα? στο εξοχικο πχ μετα απο 19-20hops εχω δραματικη μειωση ταχυτητας που στελνω με VPN.
> Mε Α για να πας καλα πρεπει να παιζουν τελεια, σε Ν εχει περισσοτερες ανοχες. Μετα απο μερικα hops η VDSL δεν θα ειναι VDSL οταν φτασει στον προορισμο της.
> Τωρα εχω 8mbps και αμα κανω ενα b/w test στο εξοχικο ζητημα αμα πιανω κοντα στα 4 στις καλες μερες, αν εχει προβληματα μπορει και 2 mbps μιλαω για το speedtest okla.
> Και αλλα τραγικα πραγματα πχ να μην παιζουν videos στο youtube, αλλα μην τα αναλυσω εδω τωρα.
> ...


To ΠΟΤΕ πιθανότατα είναι υπερβολή.

Σίγουρα όμως θα είναι πολύ πιο σταθερό. Μικρότερη απόσταση γαρ.

----------


## Nikiforos

καλημερα, ακριβως γιαυτο δεν θελουν λοιπον να κανουν τα τηλεφωνα VOIP, γιατι οταν θα αρχισουν καποια στιγμη τα παρατραγουδα δεν θα εχουμε τηλεφωνα, και οταν εισαι εταιρια ειναι πολυ σημαντικο αυτο, δεν ειμαστε σε σπιτι....
πριν που ειχαμε ADSL ηταν σχεδον καθημερινες οι αποσυνδεσεις. Δυσκολο λοιπον ακομα και απο συνηθεια και μονο να πιστεψεις οτι θα ειναι σταθερη εντελως. Οταν θα εχουμε FFTH το συζηταμε.
Παντως θελουν δεν θελουν καποια μερα αναγκαστικα ΟΛΑ θα γινουν VOIP, τιποτα δεν θα παιζει απευθειας.

----------


## mike_871

> Οι καμπίνες έχουν μια κάποια αυτονομία μέσω των μπαταριών που διαθέτουν. Δες στο κάτω μέρος της φωτογραφίας.


δεν ειναι καμπινα του ΟΤΕ αυτη

----------


## Nikiforos

καλημερα! το mini ups μεχρι 12V που μας εδωσε ο ΟΤΕ για το VDSL router ειναι αυτο ακριβως : http://www.conceptum.gr/eksoplismos/...-42-39/miniups
βασικα ειναι κατι σαν power bank με επιλογη τασης εξοδου ομως και εχει και μια usb 5V 1A εξοδο μπροστα.
Επισης βλεπω στο site να λεει 2200mah X 4 αρα το κοβω να εχει μεσα 4 μπαταριες 18650 των 2200mah η μια. http://www.ivapour-elixir.co.uk/medi...m/img_1013.jpg
αυτο το miniUPS το δινουν σε ολους? γιατι εμεις επειδη ειπαμε οτι εχουμε και συναγερμο στην γραμμη μας ειπαν οτι θα μας δωσουν και ενα τετοιο.
Ξεχασα να πω ηρθε προηγουμενη μερα με αλλο κουριερ και ΟΧΙ μαζι με το router! 

Υ.Γ σε καθε post μου σε αυτο το θεμα αναφερομαι σε OTE VDSL και ΜΟΝΟ! δεν γνωριζω τι κανουν οι εναλλακτικοι παροχοι....

----------


## Mirmidon

> δεν ειναι καμπινα του ΟΤΕ αυτη


Είναι τραβηγμένη πάνω από 3 χρόνια πριν.

----------


## mike_871

> Είναι τραβηγμένη πάνω από 3 χρόνια πριν.


δεν βαζανε μπαταριες λογο κοστους

----------


## Mirmidon

> δεν βαζανε μπαταριες λογο κοστους


Ok Άπιστε Θωμά. Τσίμπα μια άλλη μπας και πεισθείς 




Είναι τύπου Γ2 (για όσους γνωρίζουν) και οι μπαταρίες βρίσκονται κάτω δεξιά.

----------


## mike_871

βαλε οσες φωτο θες εγω σου λεω τι γινεται στην πραξει και οχι στα σχεδια και στις θεωριες

----------


## Mirmidon

> βαλε οσες φωτο θες εγω σου λεω τι γινεται στην πραξει και οχι στα σχεδια και στις θεωριες


Μπορείς να αμφισβητείς όσο θέλεις. Δημοκρατία έχουμε. 

Στην πράξη γίνεται αυτό που φαίνεται στις φωτογραφίες.

----------


## jkoukos

Δεν έγραψε κανείς ότι δεν υπάρχει πρόβλεψη για μπαταρίες στις καμπίνες, αλλά τι ισχύει στην πραγματικότητα.

Στην δεύτερη φωτογραφία δεν υπάρχουν μπαταρίες, ο χώρος είναι άδειος όπως στις περισσότερες καμπίνες που υπάρχουν σήμερα σε υπηρεσία. Μόνο σε λίγες έχουν τοποθετηθεί και αυτό το γνωρίζουν από πρώτο χέρι όλοι οι χρήστες όταν γίνεται διακοπή της ΔΕΗ στην περιοχή τους. Υπάρχουν δεκάδες σχετικές αναφορές από μέλη του φόρουμ, αλλά και από τον γνωστό Γιώργο παλαιότερα.

Η πρώτη φωτογραφία, χωρίς να είμαι απόλυτα βέβαιος, πρέπει να είναι από καμπίνα με το DSLAM κάποιου παρόχου, έξω από αστικό κέντρο του ΟΤΕ ή ακόμη και από αυτές του δημόσιου δικτύου ΣΥΖΕΥΞΙΣ.

----------


## Pokas

'Οπως είχε πει και ο george94, ένας απο τους υπευθυνους ανάπτυξης δικτύων NGA του ΟΤΕ στην Ελλάδα, UPS θα εγκατασταθούν στις καμπίνες εν ευθέτω χρόνο καθώς η επένδυση ήταν μεγάλη και προτεραιότητα έχει η ολοκλήρωση εγκατάστασης καμπινών και μετά η αδιάλλειπτη λειτουργία τους. Πάντως στα Βριλήσσια απο το 2014 μέχρι και σήμερα όταν πέφτει το ρεύμα δεν υπάρχει Internet  που σημαίνει οτι ακόμα δεν έχουν κάνει κάτι.

----------


## Mirmidon

Καλή Ανάσταση και καλό Πάσχα σε όλους.  :One thumb up: 

Προσοχή στην κατανάλωση των ιερών μας πατροπαράδοτων σφαγίων, παντός είδους. Με το μαλακό παιδιά και μην οδηγήσετε άμα πιείτε  :Wink:

----------


## balandis

καλη ανασταση και σε σενα,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Wink:

----------


## Mirmidon

Χρηστός Ανέστη. Καλημέρα σε όλους. 

Εχτές πέρασα από την Δερβενακίων πριν το γήπεδο του Ατρόμητου, στο φανάρι επί της Θηβών, υπάρχει παλιά καμπίνα και ακριβώς δίπλα έχουν στήσει τη βάση για νέα καμπίνα με τα καινούρια καλώδια. Έχουν τοποθετήσει ένα διχτυ και οι πλάκες στο πεζοδρόμιο είναι καινούριες. Φαίνεται ότι οι εργασίες έχουν μείνει στη μέση.

----------


## romankonis

Πάσχα έχει ο λαός, όλα κλειστά.

----------


## Mirmidon

> Πάσχα έχει ο λαός, όλα κλειστά.


Σώωωωπα.

----------


## Jazzer

Μας τάξατε κοκορέτσια και λοιπά ψητά οι ενεργοποιημένοι vdslάδες του Περιστερίου για το Πάσχα αλλά τίποτα ! Τουλάχιστον να φέρουμε ένα σκληρό να κατεβάσουμε "διανομές" ;  :Razz:

----------


## romankonis

> Σώωωωπα.


Μας συγχωρείς κύριε, ξεχάσαμε να σας ενημερώσουμε.

----------


## mike_871

> Μας συγχωρείς κύριε, ξεχάσαμε να σας ενημερώσουμε.


δεν βγαζουν νοημα αυτα που γραφεις

----------


## balandis

ξερουμε τι θα γινει και ποτε??καποια τελευταια ενημερωση??

----------


## Mirmidon

> ξερουμε τι θα γινει και ποτε??καποια τελευταια ενημερωση??



Κάτσε ρε συ να χωνέψουμε σαν άνθρωποι. :Laughing:

----------


## balandis

ενταξει μην βαρατε ερωτηση εκανα ελεος!!!!

----------


## bitman

καλησπέρα, 
μήπως πείρε κανείς τηλέφωνο εναλλακτικό πάροχο για να μάθει πότε θα γίνουν οι συνδέσεις ? 
γτ έχουν περάσει ήδη 10 μέρες(και κάτι παραπάνω για κάποιες άλλες καμπίνες....μέχρι μεγάλη πέμπτη δουλεύανε)

εγώ τους έχω πάρει αρκετές φορές και τους έχω πρήξει :P

----------


## Stilskin

Ακρα του τάφου σιωπή. Σήμερα είδα εναν τεχνικό να έχει παρκάρει δίπλα στην καμπίνα που συνδέομαι. Επειδή όμως ήταν μέσα στο αυτοκίνητο και εγω οδηγούσα δεν σταμάτησα να τον ρωτήσω αν γνωρίζει τίποτα για ενεργοποιηση εναλλακτιών παρόχων απο την καμπίνα.
Στο γυρισμό πέτυχα άλλον τεχνικό στην Αγίου Βασιλείου να έχει ανοίξει την καμπίνα και να κάνει εργασίες. Πέρασα μετά απο την δική μου καμπίνα να δώ μήπως πετύχαινα τον τεχνικό αλλά είχε φύγει.

Εφόσον έχουμε πάρει και μόντεμ και κάθε μέρα το site της Wind αναφέρει οτι υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα πιστευω οτι η ουρά μας έμεινε.  :Smile:

----------


## rasta_vrasta

Μου εστειλαν μηνυμα οτι ενεργοποιησαν το VDSL απο Wind αλλα δεν ειμαι σπιτι να τσεκαρω atm
Τα username/pass που μου εστειλαν που ακριβως τα βαζω εφοσον το router εχει τα δικα του τα default?

Nvm το βρηκα

- - - Updated - - -

Eχω συγχρονισει αλλα δεν εχω internet προς το παρον
Μιλησα με την "τεχνικη υποστηριξη" aka μια κοπελα που με το ζορι ηξερε πως να σεταρω το ρουτερ για το VDSL και μου ειπε πως θα με παρει τεχνικος

Αναμενω..

----------


## Nikiforos

καλησπέρα δοκιμασες να μπεις στο router? εχεις ενεργο dhcp στο pc σου? μηπως εχει αλλη ip τωρα το μηχανακι? επαθα και εγω κατι τετοια γιαυτο τα λεω.
Ποιο μηχανημα εχεις για VDSL router? τα λαμπακια ειναι αναμενα αυτα που πρεπει? και για το ιντερνετ? ή οχι?
μηπως θελει username + pass ή ειναι αυτοματα οπως απο ΟΤΕ?

----------


## rasta_vrasta

Το Zyxel μου εδωσαν , το λαμπακι του internet ειναι κοκκινο
Username/pass μου εδωσαν και τα εβαλα κανονικα

----------


## Nikiforos

μαλιστα τοτε κατι συμβαινει με αυτο, μηπως θελει κανενα @ κατι διπλα οπως βαζαμε παλια? πχ με otenet βαζαμε @otenet.gr κτλ. Λεω μπας και!
παντως στην δουλεια μου βαλαμε απο ΟΤΕ VDSL 30 και δεν δωσανε username και password, εχει αυτοματα δεν θελει τιποτα.

----------


## rasta_vrasta

Δεν νομιζω , εφοσον εχει συγχρονισει κατι αλλο παιζει

----------


## mike_871

> Το Zyxel μου εδωσαν , το λαμπακι του internet ειναι κοκκινο
> Username/pass μου εδωσαν και τα εβαλα κανονικα


το πιο πιθανο ειναι να μην παιρνει Ip

----------


## rasta_vrasta

> το πιο πιθανο ειναι να μην παιρνει Ip


Τι προβλεπεται αν δεν παιρνει IP ?

----------


## Nikiforos

> Δεν νομιζω , εφοσον εχει συγχρονισει κατι αλλο παιζει


εντελως διαφορετικο πραγμα ο συχρονισμος με τους κωδικους, οταν ειναι λαθος οι κωδικοι το λαμπακι του ιντερνετ δεν παιζει και δεν εχεις γιατι απλα δεν παιρνει ip φυσικα! ο συχρονισμος ειναι καθαρα θεμα της γραμμης. Δηλαδη με λιγα λογια γινεται να συχρονιζεις αλλα αμα δεν ειναι σωστοι οι κωδικοι δεν εχεις ιντερνετ γιατι δεν παιρνεις ip.
Aυτα τα εχω παθει πολλες φορες σε ADSL αλλα και στην VDSL γιατι εβαλα τους παλιους που ειχαμε απο την ADSL και μετα μου την ειπε ο τεχνικος.....
βεβαια δεν εφταιγε αυτο μονο γιατι ειχε αρχικα προβλημα η γραμμη στην καμπινα, αλλα οταν το εφτιαξε ειδε το ιντερνετ οτι δεν ειχε και εφτασε και στους κωδικους.

----------


## rasta_vrasta

Φανταστηκα οτι δεν θα συγχρονιζε καν αν ηταν λαθος οι κωδικοι αλλα δεν παιζει 
Μαλιστα τους εβαλε και η ιδια η κοπελα , τους εβαλα εγω , την εβαλα να αλλαξει το pass και να το ξαναβαλω εγω αλλα τζιφος

----------


## mike_871

> Τι προβλεπεται αν δεν παιρνει IP ?


περιμενεις μεχρι να το φτιαξουν (ενοειτε οτι εχεις παρει τηλεφωνο και εχεις ενημερωση για την βλαβη)

----------


## Nikiforos

οπως και να εχει δεν παιρνει ip ειναι ασχετο με το συχρονισμο παντως αυτο, ο συχρονισμος ειναι θεμα του modem, οι κωδικοι και ip θεμα του router.
Καποιος καπου εχει κανει πατατα αμα ειναι οκ οι κωδικοι τοτε.

----------


## rasta_vrasta

> περιμενεις μεχρι να το φτιαξουν (ενοειτε οτι εχεις παρει τηλεφωνο και εχεις ενημερωση για την βλαβη)


Yeh πηρα , ηρθε και μηνυμα οτι εχει δηλωθει κ θα με παρει καποια στιγμη τεχνικος

----------


## bitman

> Yeh πηρα , ηρθε και μηνυμα οτι εχει δηλωθει κ θα με παρει καποια στιγμη τεχνικος


forthnet είμαι αλλά ακόμα να ΄μου έρθει μήνυμα εμένα  :Sad: 

a sorry wind είσαι...

----------


## Mirmidon

> Yeh πηρα , ηρθε και μηνυμα οτι εχει δηλωθει κ θα με παρει καποια στιγμη τεχνικος


Νομίζω το θέμα πρέπει να σταματήσει εδώ.Δεν είμαστε στο χώρο του φίλου και δεν γνωρίζουμε τι ακριβώς συμβαίνει στο modem  και στη γραμμή του.Το να προσπαθούμε να κάνουμε τον τεχνικό, μπορεί να περιπλέξει τα πράγματα. Θα περιμένουμε να μάθουμε τι έκανε ο τεχνικός. Ελπίζουμε να μας ενημερώσεις. Καλά και σύντομα ξεμπερδέματα και με το καλό να χαρείς την γραμμή σου.

----------


## amadeusex

> Μου εστειλαν μηνυμα οτι ενεργοποιησαν το VDSL απο Wind αλλα δεν ειμαι σπιτι να τσεκαρω atm
> Τα username/pass που μου εστειλαν που ακριβως τα βαζω εφοσον το router εχει τα δικα του τα default?
> 
> Nvm το βρηκα
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Eχω συγχρονισει αλλα δεν εχω internet προς το παρον
> Μιλησα με την "τεχνικη υποστηριξη" aka μια κοπελα που με το ζορι ηξερε πως να σεταρω το ρουτερ για το VDSL και μου ειπε πως θα με παρει τεχνικος
> ...


Φίλε το ίδιο και εδώ (wind)

Το ρούτερ συγχρονισμένο στα 49998 χωρίς πρόσβαση όμως ... Δεν προρω να πάρω IP με ότι κωδικό και να έχω προσπαθήσει. 

Δε βαριέσαι Πάσχα ήταν λίγο παραπάνω κοκορέτσι και τσίπουρο κάποιο καλώδιο είναι απ'εξω κάποιο κουμπί δεν πατήθηκε ... Στην Ελλάδα είμαστε το'χω συνηθίσει πια - δεν γίνεται ομαλά και ανοδυνα τίποτα εδώ.

Υπομονή 1-2 μέρες έμειναν  :Smile:

----------


## Nikiforos

ξερουμε αν δινει η Forthnet απο καμπινα γιατι ενδιαφερεται φιλος? μιλαω κοντα στην Αγιου Βασιλειου ψηλά ποιο πανω απο το νεκροταφειο.
παντως στην διευθυνση της δουλειας μου δεν δινει διαθεσιμοτητα ενω εχουμε βαλει απο ΟΤΕ.

----------


## balandis

πηγα σε oteshop και εχει διαθεσιμουηυα ο οτε στη περιοχη μου,δυο στασεις πριν το τελος αγειου βασιλειου.απλα ληγει το συμβολαιο ιουλιο και θα θελω γυρω στο 200αρικο αλλαγη παροχου ,τα υελη κτλ.παντως το ηδα μεσα απο το μηχανημα τους.τι να κανω??

----------


## bitman

> ξερουμε αν δινει η Forthnet απο καμπινα γιατι ενδιαφερεται φιλος? μιλαω κοντα στην Αγιου Βασιλειου ψηλά ποιο πανω απο το νεκροταφειο.
> παντως στην διευθυνση της δουλειας μου δεν δινει διαθεσιμοτητα ενω εχουμε βαλει απο ΟΤΕ.


εμένα που μένω λιγάκι πιο ψηλά μου είπαν ότι δεν ξέρουν κ ότι αργίες κτλπ μπλα μπλα μπλα λες και οι αργίες ήταν πολλές μέρες 3 μέρες είχαν από ΄σήμερα δουλεύουν ! 
αλλά φυσικά δε ξέρουν τπτ!

----------


## Nikiforos

> εμένα που μένω λιγάκι πιο ψηλά μου είπαν ότι δεν ξέρουν κ ότι αργίες κτλπ μπλα μπλα μπλα λες και οι αργίες ήταν πολλές μέρες 3 μέρες είχαν από ΄σήμερα δουλεύουν ! 
> αλλά φυσικά δε ξέρουν τπτ!


δηλαδη σου ειπαν οτι θα υπαρξει διαθεσιμοτητα συντομα ή αμα θελει κανεις να βαλει θα πρεπει να παει σε αλλην εταιρια?

----------


## bitman

> δηλαδη σου ειπαν οτι θα υπαρξει διαθεσιμοτητα συντομα ή αμα θελει κανεις να βαλει θα πρεπει να παει σε αλλην εταιρια?


μου είπαν να μην ανησυχώ , θα σας ενημερώσουμε όταν.......καλά ναι άμα δεν είχα συμβόλαιο εγώ θα το γυρνούσα σε cosmote αν μπορεί ο φίλος σου να πάει cosmote χίλιες φορές με οτε tv είναι το τέλειο πακέτο
και καλά επίσης μου είπαν ότι μπορεί να ενεργοποιηθεί και αυτές τις δύο μέρες που μένουν......ναι σίγουρα.....

----------


## jkoukos

Όσοι έχετε συγχρονισμό σε VDSL αλλά δεν παίρνετε ΙΡ, τσεκάρετε αν στο πεδίο VLAN ID υπάρχει η τιμή 835.

----------


## bitman

ξέρουμε τίποτα για νέες καμπίνες και στην νέα ζωή?
ρωτάει ένας φίλος μου

----------


## amadeusex

> Όσοι έχετε συγχρονισμό σε VDSL αλλά δεν παίρνετε ΙΡ, τσεκάρετε αν στο πεδίο VLAN ID υπάρχει η τιμή 835.


Φίλε οι ρυθμίσεις είναι εντάξει.
Κάποιος κάπου δεν έκανε αυτό που έπρεπε να κάνει για να λειτουργήσει σωστά ή αναβάθμιση.

Same shit different day.

----------


## mike_871

> Φίλε οι ρυθμίσεις είναι εντάξει.
> Κάποιος κάπου δεν έκανε αυτό που έπρεπε να κάνει για να λειτουργήσει σωστά ή αναβάθμιση.
> 
> Same shit different day.


Επιτηδες το κανει ο ΟΤΕ στους ενναλακτικους

----------


## bitman

> Επιτηδες το κανει ο ΟΤΕ στους ενναλακτικους


για αυτό κ εγώ θα έχω σε κανα μήνα αν γίνονται τέτοια
από τις 18 περιμένω  :Sad:

----------


## amadeusex

> Επιτηδες το κανει ο ΟΤΕ στους ενναλακτικους


Εννοείται ότι το κάνουν εσκεμμένα ... 

Από μένα πάντως ο ΟΤΕ δεν θα ξαναπάρει φράγκο.

Ζητανε 50% παραπάνω για τις υπηρεσίες που παρέχουν οι άλλες εταιρείες. Ανεπίτρεπτο για μια εταιρεία που εκμεταλλεύεται τις υποδομές που έχουν χρηματοδοτηθεί από το κράτος.

Κι ας περίμενα τότε 15 μέρες για να με συνδέσουμε στη wind περισυ, και ας περιμένω και άλλη μια εβδομάδα για να λειτουργήσει ή VDSL σύνδεση.

Ποτέ ξανά ...

Είχα σύνδεση σε όλες τις εταιρείες. ΟΤΕ TELLAS HOL ON CYTA και τώρα WIND.

Ή ποιότητα της σύνδεσης/ταχύτητα του ίντερνετ πάντα εξαρτάται από την απόσταση στο DSLAM (για ADSL). 

Στο πιο ακριβό σπίτι είχα την πιο χάλια γραμμή (βούλα στα εφοπλιστικα Cosmote 768kb το 2007).

Για μένα είναι κάτι σαν την βενζίνη. Παντού είναι ή ίδια ...

----------


## bitman

> Εννοείται ότι το κάνουν εσκεμμένα ... 
> 
> Από μένα πάντως ο ΟΤΕ δεν θα ξαναπάρει φράγκο.
> 
> Ζητανε 50% παραπάνω για τις υπηρεσίες που παρέχουν οι άλλες εταιρείες. Ανεπίτρεπτο για μια εταιρεία που εκμεταλλεύεται τις υποδομές που έχουν χρηματοδοτηθεί από το κράτος.
> 
> Κι ας περίμενα τότε 15 μέρες για να με συνδέσουμε στη wind περισυ, και ας περιμένω και άλλη μια εβδομάδα για να λειτουργήσει ή VDSL σύνδεση.
> 
> Ποτέ ξανά ...
> ...


το πακέτο με το ote tv είναι μια χαρά είναι 15 ευρώ πιο φθινότερα απο nova και χίλιες φορές καλύτερη tv , τι να το κάνω το ελληνικο πρωτάθλημα ??????? μέχρι και f1 έχει το άλλο

αν μιλάς μόνο για double play ναι είναι πιο ακριβά αλλά το triple play τους είναι πολύ καλύτερο από όλους

- - - Updated - - -

εγώ έχω και nova(με φορτηνετ ) και οτε tv οπότε ναι χίλιες φορές οτε tv

----------


## Nikiforos

Off Topic


		Που το ειδατε ρε παιδια οτι το οτε tv 3play ειναι ποιο φτηνο απο nova 3 play??????  :Thinking: 
δεν μιλαμε για ΕΙΔΙΚΕΣ προσφορες μιλαμε για τις κανονικες τιμες....
το πακετο που εχω σε ADSL με 720 λεπτα σε κινητα + 50 sms δινω 10 ευρω κατω απο τον ΟΤΕ που δινει μονο 30΄λεπτα σε κινητα...
και γλιτωνω και απο το κινητο γιατι δεν βαζω ποτε πακετα ομιλιας αφου χρησιμοποιω το σταθερο παντου (μεσω vpn+zoiper+asterisk).

----------


## Hetfield

Off Topic


		Εδω και 3-4 σελιδες μονο για VDSL στο Περιστερι δεν μιλατε παντως  :Thumb down:

----------


## Mirmidon

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Εδω και 3-4 σελιδες μονο για VDSL στο Περιστερι δεν μιλατε παντως


Εσύ έχεις VDSL2 και μάλλον δεν μένεις Περιστέρι, οπότε τι σκας;

----------


## ThReSh

> Εννοείται ότι το κάνουν εσκεμμένα ... 
> Ζητανε 50% παραπάνω για τις υπηρεσίες που παρέχουν οι άλλες εταιρείες. Ανεπίτρεπτο για μια εταιρεία που εκμεταλλεύεται τις υποδομές που έχουν χρηματοδοτηθεί από το κράτος.


Ζητάνε παραπάνω γιατί δεν επιτρέπεται να έχουν τιμές κοντά με αυτές των άλλων για λόγους ανταγωνισμού...

Αν ο ΟΤΕ έβαζε πχ τις υπηρεσίες του στην ίδια τιμή ή ελάχιστα πιο πάνω από τους εναλλακτικούς, όλοι θα γυρνούσαμε σε αυτόν και οι υπόλοιποι θα έκλειναν...

----------


## amadeusex

> το πακέτο με το ote tv είναι μια χαρά είναι 15 ευρώ πιο φθινότερα απο nova και χίλιες φορές καλύτερη tv , τι να το κάνω το ελληνικο πρωτάθλημα ??????? μέχρι και f1 έχει το άλλο
> 
> αν μιλάς μόνο για double play ναι είναι πιο ακριβά αλλά το triple play τους είναι πολύ καλύτερο από όλους
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> εγώ έχω και nova(με φορτηνετ ) και οτε tv οπότε ναι χίλιες φορές οτε tv



Ναι εχεις δικιο - παντα για τηλεφωνια και ιντερνετ μιλαω. Δεν βλεπω τηλεοραση εδω και 20 χρονια  :Smile:

----------


## Mirmidon

> Ζητάνε παραπάνω γιατί δεν επιτρέπεται να έχουν τιμές κοντά με αυτές των άλλων για λόγους ανταγωνισμού...
> 
> Αν ο ΟΤΕ έβαζε πχ τις υπηρεσίες του στην ίδια τιμή ή ελάχιστα πιο πάνω από τους εναλλακτικούς, όλοι θα γυρνούσαμε σε αυτόν και οι υπόλοιποι θα έκλειναν...


Και γιατί να κλείσουν δηλαδή; ας έριχναν και άλλο τις τιμές τους. Υποτίθεται ο ανταγωνισμός αυτό πρέπει να πετυχαίνει.Αυτό που περιγράφεις εσύ είναι καρτελ-οποίηση.Και στο κάτω κάτω ας έκλειναν. Αν δεν τους σηκώνει το μέγεθος της αγοράς ας έκλειναν μια ώρα αρχύτερα. Δείτε τι έγινε στην σταθερή....Lanet, Οn,κλπ.

----------


## Nikiforos

> εμένα που μένω λιγάκι πιο ψηλά μου είπαν ότι δεν ξέρουν κ ότι αργίες κτλπ μπλα μπλα μπλα λες και οι αργίες ήταν πολλές μέρες 3 μέρες είχαν από ΄σήμερα δουλεύουν ! 
> αλλά φυσικά δε ξέρουν τπτ!


καλημερα! οταν μαθεις νεα θα μας ενημερωσεις οσον αφορα την VDSL της Forthnet? οσον αφορα τον ΟΤΕ ο φιλος δεν θελει εκει επειδη ειναι ακριβα. Επισης εχει double play δεν ενδιαφερεται για τηλεοραση καθολου.
Και δεν ειναι και τοσο ευκολο να αλλαξει εταιρια 1ον επειδη θα πληρωσει τελη αποσυνδεσης εφοσον ειναι σε ενεργο συμβολαιο και 2ον γιατι δεν θελει να μεινει καμια μερα χωρις υπηρεσιες, και πριν πει κανεις οτι αυτο δεν γινεται, οταν εγω απο οτε πηγα σε 4νετ εμεινα χωρις τηλεφωνο και ιντερνετ κοντα 2 εβδομαδες και ειπαν οτι ηταν βλαβη που εφταιγε ο ΟΤΕ.....
εδω και στην δουλεια απο ADSL πηγαμε σε VDSL 30 με ΟΤΕ και μας αφησαν χωρις ιντερνετ 1,5 μερα σχεδον και ειμαστε εταιρια και φαγαμε μεγαλη νιλα!

----------


## ToAlani

Κανένα νεότερο με το πως προχωράνε οι εργασίες για VDSL στο Περιστέρι έχουμε;

Κάποια νέα καμπίνα ή αν γίνονται εργασίες κάπου;

----------


## bitman

> καλημερα! οταν μαθεις νεα θα μας ενημερωσεις οσον αφορα την VDSL της Forthnet? οσον αφορα τον ΟΤΕ ο φιλος δεν θελει εκει επειδη ειναι ακριβα. Επισης εχει double play δεν ενδιαφερεται για τηλεοραση καθολου.
> Και δεν ειναι και τοσο ευκολο να αλλαξει εταιρια 1ον επειδη θα πληρωσει τελη αποσυνδεσης εφοσον ειναι σε ενεργο συμβολαιο και 2ον γιατι δεν θελει να μεινει καμια μερα χωρις υπηρεσιες, και πριν πει κανεις οτι αυτο δεν γινεται, οταν εγω απο οτε πηγα σε 4νετ εμεινα χωρις τηλεφωνο και ιντερνετ κοντα 2 εβδομαδες και ειπαν οτι ηταν βλαβη που εφταιγε ο ΟΤΕ.....
> εδω και στην δουλεια απο ADSL πηγαμε σε VDSL 30 με ΟΤΕ και μας αφησαν χωρις ιντερνετ 1,5 μερα σχεδον και ειμαστε εταιρια και φαγαμε μεγαλη νιλα!


οκ, θα πάρω τηλ αύριο... σε καμια εβδομάδα θα μου πουν λογικά, εκτός κ αν γίνει κανένα θαύμα κ το φ΄τιάξουν αύριο

- - - Updated - - -

εδώ που κοιτάω πάντως συνέχεια δεν έχει βγει κάτι νεότερο...



I'm so so disappointed about that μόλις αρχίσει η εξεταστική μου θα έχω vdsl έτσι όπως πάει

----------


## ThReSh

> Και γιατί να κλείσουν δηλαδή; ας έριχναν και άλλο τις τιμές τους. Υποτίθεται ο ανταγωνισμός αυτό πρέπει να πετυχαίνει.Αυτό που περιγράφεις εσύ είναι καρτελ-οποίηση.Και στο κάτω κάτω ας έκλειναν. Αν δεν τους σηκώνει το μέγεθος της αγοράς ας έκλειναν μια ώρα αρχύτερα. Δείτε τι έγινε στην σταθερή....Lanet, Οn,κλπ.


Γιατί αν ο ΟΤΕ πουλάει χονδρική πχ 10 euro στους εναλλακτικούς και πουλάει και λιανική 10 euro σε μας, αυτοί θα αναγκάζονται να πουλάνε αρκετά κάτω του κόστους για να τους επιλέγει κάποιος...

Νομίζεις ότι θα βγαίνουν?

----------


## rasta_vrasta

Ηρθε τεχνικος σημερα , αν και το ιντερνετ ειχε ερθει ελαχιστα πιο πριν
Ολα κομπλε δουλευει , καρφωμενο στα 50 

Ευτυχως δεν χρεωσε ο ανθρωπας και εκανε κ δουλεια γιατι αλλαξε πυκνωτες κ ιστοριες

----------


## bitman

> Ηρθε τεχνικος σημερα , αν και το ιντερνετ ειχε ερθει ελαχιστα πιο πριν
> Ολα κομπλε δουλευει , καρφωμενο στα 50 
> 
> Ευτυχως δεν χρεωσε ο ανθρωπας και εκανε κ δουλεια γιατι αλλαξε πυκνωτες κ ιστοριες


Στο δικό σου κουτι(σπιτιού σου), τα έκανε αυτά ?

----------


## rasta_vrasta

Ναι στο δικο μου

----------


## psolord

Πυκνωτές στο κουτί ;  :Thinking:

----------


## rasta_vrasta

Στην πριζα εννοουσα , οχι στο εξωτερικο κουτι

----------


## Nikiforos

> Ηρθε τεχνικος σημερα , αν και το ιντερνετ ειχε ερθει ελαχιστα πιο πριν
> Ολα κομπλε δουλευει , καρφωμενο στα 50 
> 
> Ευτυχως δεν χρεωσε ο ανθρωπας και εκανε κ δουλεια γιατι αλλαξε πυκνωτες κ ιστοριες


καλησπέρα για ποια εταιρια μιλαμε?

----------


## rasta_vrasta

Για Wind

----------


## Nikiforos

> Για Wind


σορρυ αλλα εχουμε μπερδευτει εδω μεσα δεν ξερουμε ο καθενας σε τι παροχο αναφερεται.
και ασχοληθηκε με πριζες εσωτερικες αφιλοκερδως? μπραβο στην wind!!!  :One thumb up: 
καλα πυκνωτες που ειχε ομως?  :Thinking:

----------


## rasta_vrasta

Αφιλοκερδως ακριβως δεν ηταν , απλα στο τηλεφωνο ειχε ειπωθει απο την μερια της Wind οτι δεν θα χρεωσουν μιας κ ηταν απο δικη τους ευθυνη
Ομως ηταν ηρθε ο τεχνικος εγω ειχα ιντερνετ , που σημαινει οτι αν ηθελε να χρεωσει , μπορουσε να το κανει . Τουλαχιστον ετσι μου ειπε

Παραπανω λεπτομερειες δεν ξερω μιας κ δεν ημουν σπιτι

----------


## mike_871

> Αφιλοκερδως ακριβως δεν ηταν , απλα στο τηλεφωνο ειχε ειπωθει απο την μερια της Wind οτι δεν θα χρεωσουν μιας κ ηταν απο δικη τους ευθυνη
> Ομως ηταν ηρθε ο τεχνικος εγω ειχα ιντερνετ , που σημαινει οτι αν ηθελε να χρεωσει , μπορουσε να το κανει . Τουλαχιστον ετσι μου ειπε
> 
> Παραπανω λεπτομερειες δεν ξερω μιας κ δεν ημουν σπιτι


Αλλαξες (εσυ) κατι και ηρθε το ιντερνετ?αν οχι, τοτε φταιει ο παροχος σου και ελεγε παπαριες ο κυριος τεχνικος

----------


## rasta_vrasta

Οχι δεν αλλαξα κατι εγω

----------


## jkoukos

> καλα πυκνωτες που ειχε ομως?


Ήταν της μόδας παλαιότερα, να βάζουν πρίζες με αντιπαρασιτικά κυκλώματα. Κάποιες εκτός των πυκνωτών είχαν και varistors για προστασία από υπερτάσεις. Όμως όλα αυτά δημιουργούν πρόβλημα στις συχνότητες του DSL.

----------


## Mirmidon

Ο τεχνικός μάλλον καλά τα λέει για τη χρέωση, μιας και για το τμήμα της καλωδίωσης από το κουτί του κτιρίου που βρίσκεται η γραμμή του πελάτη και μέσα στο κτίριο μέχρι κάθε τερματική πρίζα, υπεύθυνος είναι ο πελάτης και για οποιαδήποτε επέμβαση πρέπει να επέμβει ηλεκτρολόγος που φυσικά τον πληρώνει ο εκάστοτε πελάτης.

----------


## amadeusex

Ετοιμο εδω απο την WIND μετα απο καποιες δυσκολιες - που κανεις δεν ξερει τι ηταν τελικα - τρεχει σφαιρα ! 

Επιτελους !

----------


## Nikiforos

> Ήταν της μόδας παλαιότερα, να βάζουν πρίζες με αντιπαρασιτικά κυκλώματα. Κάποιες εκτός των πυκνωτών είχαν και varistors για προστασία από υπερτάσεις. Όμως όλα αυτά δημιουργούν πρόβλημα στις συχνότητες του DSL.


thanks για την επεξηγηση! για να πω την αληθεια ποτέ δεν εχω δει!




> Ετοιμο εδω απο την WIND μετα απο καποιες δυσκολιες - που κανεις δεν ξερει τι ηταν τελικα - τρεχει σφαιρα ! 
> Επιτελους !


με γεια! καλοριζικη η γραμμη! αντε και στα δικα μας οι ανυVDSLακιδες.....ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ  :Laughing: 
ωραιο δειχνει το Zyxel το μενου πολυ ωραιο, θελω και εγω!

----------


## Mirmidon

> ..........ωραιο δειχνει το Zyxel το μενου πολυ ωραιο, θελω και εγω!......


Υπάρχει στην αγορά. :Whistle:

----------


## Nikiforos

> Υπάρχει στην αγορά.


VDSL υπαρχει εδω σπιτι μου ομως ΟΕΟ?????  :Thinking:

----------


## mike_871

> Ο τεχνικός μάλλον καλά τα λέει για τη χρέωση, μιας και για το τμήμα της καλωδίωσης από το κουτί του κτιρίου που βρίσκεται η γραμμή του πελάτη και μέσα στο κτίριο μέχρι κάθε τερματική πρίζα, υπεύθυνος είναι ο πελάτης και για οποιαδήποτε επέμβαση πρέπει να επέμβει ηλεκτρολόγος που φυσικά τον πληρώνει ο εκάστοτε πελάτης.


διαβασε καλυτερα, γραφει οτι ειχε ιντερνετ πριν ερθει ο τεχνικος, αρα τι προβλημα ειχε η καλωδιωση του?

----------


## Mirmidon

> διαβασε καλυτερα, γραφει οτι ειχε ιντερνετ πριν ερθει ο τεχνικος, αρα τι προβλημα ειχε η καλωδιωση του?


Μια χαρά διάβασα. Μιλάω για την ιστορία με τους πυκνωτές. Και επιμένω ΔΕΝ ήταν υποχρεωμένος να κάνει επέμβαση στην καλωδίωση/εξοπλισμό πρίζες κλπ, η οποία πρέπει να ζητείται και να χρεώνεται. Το μόνο που δεν ξέρουμε είναι γιατί το έκανε και κυρίως αν είχε συγκατάθεση του πελάτη.

----------


## Dodolo

Συνέχεια για τις νέες καμπίνες. Περνώντας από τη Δημ. Γούναρη, είδα μια ξέμπαρκη vdsl καμπίνα. Την ανέβασα και στο fttxgr. 
Όποιος είναι κοντά και ενδιαφέρεται, ας ψάξει τη διαθεσιμότητα…

----------


## jkoukos

> Μια χαρά διάβασα. Μιλάω για την ιστορία με τους πυκνωτές. Και επιμένω ΔΕΝ ήταν υποχρεωμένος να κάνει επέμβαση στην καλωδίωση/εξοπλισμό πρίζες κλπ, η οποία πρέπει να ζητείται και να χρεώνεται. Το μόνο που δεν ξέρουμε είναι γιατί το έκανε και κυρίως αν είχε συγκατάθεση του πελάτη.


Πολλοί το κάνουν. Ιδιαίτερα τώρα με το voip, αρκετοί κάνουν ελέγχους στην πρώτη πρίζα ή βοηθούν στην συνδεσμολογία καθώς είναι νέο φρούτο για τους πελάτες του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## Nikiforos

> Πολλοί το κάνουν. Ιδιαίτερα τώρα με το voip, αρκετοί κάνουν ελέγχους στην πρώτη πρίζα ή βοηθούν στην συνδεσμολογία καθώς είναι νέο φρούτο για τους πελάτες του ΟΤΕ.


και εμας στην δουλεια που εχουμε πολλα καλωδια σε μια ντουλαπα με switch, patch panels και αλλα τετοια και γινεται χαμος εκει μεσα ειναι και το adsl/vdsl router και οι τεχνικοι αμα ερχονται κανουν και εκει ελεγχο.
Γιατι μπορει να ειναι κατι λαθος, αμα ειναι ολα σωστα τοτε ψαχνονται αλλου. Και αυτος που ηρθε για την VDSL πρωτα εκει τσεκαρε που δεν ειχε καθολου γραμμη και μετα πηγε στην καμπινα οπου εκει ηταν το λαθος αυτου που το συνδεσε.
Παντως του αρεσαν γιατι ειπε συγχαρητηρια για τον ηλεκτρολογο μας!  :Smile:

----------


## Mirmidon

Αρκετα ενδιαφέρον κύριοι. Επίσης ευχαριστούμε και τον φίλο για την ενημέρωση της νέας καμπίνας. :One thumb up:

----------


## psolord

> Συνέχεια για τις νέες καμπίνες. Περνώντας από τη Δημ. Γούναρη, είδα μια ξέμπαρκη vdsl καμπίνα. Την ανέβασα και στο fttxgr. 
> Όποιος είναι κοντά και ενδιαφέρεται, ας ψάξει τη διαθεσιμότητα…


 :One thumb up:

----------


## bitman

forthnet ακόμα ????

- - - Updated - - -

πάει στα γεράματα θα δω vdsl

----------


## snolly

καλημερα και καλοριζικη η γραμμη. εισαι σε σημειο (καμπινα) που η Wind δινει διαθεσιμοτητα ενω ο ΟΤΕ οχι;

----------


## grovolis

Μπαίνει καμπίνα αυτή την στιγμή που μιλάμε κοντά στην τζον Κένεντι εκεί που κάνει στροφή το 730 για όσους ξέρουν στο φανάρι της Θηβών!

----------


## Kootoomootoo

Και τώρα σε live μετάδοση παρακολουθούμε την εγκατάσταση της καμπίνας μόνο στο adslgr

----------


## Mirmidon

> Μπαίνει καμπίνα αυτή την στιγμή που μιλάμε κοντά στην τζον Κένεντι εκεί που κάνει στροφή το 730 για όσους ξέρουν στο φανάρι της Θηβών!


Ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση. Εχτές είδα ένα βαν του ΟΤΕ, λευκό με το σήμα μπλε, στην καμπίνα στο φανάρι της Πελασγίας με τη Θηβών. Ο χάρτης δείχνει την 943 εκεί νομίζω.

----------


## Jazzer

Κι όμως είναι σημαντική είδηση, πιθανότατα σημαίνει ότι θα ξεκινήσουν τα έργα στο Λόφο Αξιωματικών. Άλλωστε η οπτική ίνα έχει φτάσει από πριν τα Χριστούγεννα 500 μέτρα πιο πάνω (επί της Τζον Κέννεντυ δηλαδή) από εκεί που τοποθετήθηκε η καμπίνα σήμερα, ακριβώς απέναντι από την πλατεία.

----------


## Mirmidon

> Κι όμως είναι σημαντική είδηση, πιθανότατα σημαίνει ότι θα ξεκινήσουν τα έργα στο Λόφο Αξιωματικών. Άλλωστε η οπτική ίνα έχει φτάσει από πριν τα Χριστούγεννα 500 μέτρα πιο πάνω (επί της Τζον Κέννεντυ δηλαδή) από εκεί που τοποθετήθηκε η καμπίνα σήμερα, ακριβώς απέναντι από την πλατεία.


Η ίνα που λες είναι μέχρι την εφορία νομίζω.

----------


## Jazzer

> Η ίνα που λες είναι μέχρι την εφορία νομίζω.


Όχι, έχει φτάσει ακριβώς απέναντι από την πλατεία, εκεί που ήταν παλιά το ψητοπωλείο "Μάκης", πριν κλείσει.
Παρακολουθούμε στενά τα έργα !  :Razz:

----------


## Mirmidon

> Όχι, έχει φτάσει ακριβώς απέναντι από την πλατεία, εκεί που ήταν παλιά το ψητοπωλείο "Μάκης", πριν κλείσει.
> Παρακολουθούμε στενά τα έργα !


Αν λες αυτήν την πλατεία οκ, δεν είχα ενημέρωση σχετικά. Νόμιζα ότι ήταν μέχρι την εφορία. Σε ευχαριστούμε και εσένα.

----------


## gegeor

> Κι όμως είναι σημαντική είδηση, πιθανότατα σημαίνει ότι θα ξεκινήσουν τα έργα στο Λόφο Αξιωματικών. Άλλωστε η οπτική ίνα έχει φτάσει από πριν τα Χριστούγεννα 500 μέτρα πιο πάνω (επί της Τζον Κέννεντυ δηλαδή) από εκεί που τοποθετήθηκε η καμπίνα σήμερα, ακριβώς απέναντι από την πλατεία.


καλησπέρα
που μπηκε  η καμπινα?  γιατι  εγω πηγα μια βολτα πριν λιγο  στο  σημειο που  είπε ο φιλος πριν και  γυρω αλλα δεν ειδα  τιποτα απολυτως ,ουτε καμπινα..... :Sad:

----------


## amadeusex

> καλημερα και καλοριζικη η γραμμη. εισαι σε σημειο (καμπινα) που η Wind δινει διαθεσιμοτητα ενω ο ΟΤΕ οχι;


Φιλε επειδη οι εγκαταστασεις ειναι του ΟΤΕ πρεπει να σου δειχνει διαθεσιμοτητα απο τον ΟΤΕ (πρωτιστως) ΚΑΙ απο τον εναλλακτικο παροχο. Ακομα πιο καλα ειναι να διαταυρωσεις αν το KV στο οποιο εισαι συνδεδεμενος ειναι αναβαθμισμενο και εν λειτουργεια.
Ριξε και μια ματια εδω: http://fttxgr.eu/map

----------


## Jazzer

> Αν λες αυτήν την πλατεία οκ, δεν είχα ενημέρωση σχετικά. Νόμιζα ότι ήταν μέχρι την εφορία. Σε ευχαριστούμε και εσένα.


Ναι, δίπλα ακριβώς από το περίπτερο στην φωτογραφία υπάρχει φρεάτιο.




> καλησπέρα
> που μπηκε  η καμπινα?  γιατι  εγω πηγα μια βολτα πριν λιγο  στο  σημειο που  είπε ο φιλος πριν και  γυρω αλλα δεν ειδα  τιποτα απολυτως ,ουτε καμπινα.....


Γιώργο δεν πέρασα ακόμα από εκεί για να έχω εικόνα. Βασίστηκα καθαρά στην πληροφορία που μας έδωσε ο grovolis.

----------


## gegeor

> Ναι, δίπλα ακριβώς από το περίπτερο στην φωτογραφία υπάρχει φρεάτιο.
> 
> 
> Γιώργο δεν πέρασα ακόμα από εκεί για να έχω εικόνα. Βασίστηκα καθαρά στην πληροφορία που μας έδωσε ο grovolis.


Πήγα  κατά  τις  3+  απο εκει που βγαινει το 730  στην θηβων ..δεν  εχει  τιποτα  φιλε,πηγα δεξια  απο media και παλι δεξια  στο  1ο μεσα  ,τιποτα
κατεβηκα απο τα  φαναρια Δεληολανη  απεναντι προς  γηπεδο  Ατρομ.  κ παλι τιποτα

δεν ξερω  ειτε  εγω  δεν  ειδα  ειτε  ο φιλος  εννοουσε αλλο σημειο  ή  ειδε  κατι  αλλο?
με  το μηχανακι πηγα παντως...μακαρι  εγω  να  εχω  στραβομαρα  χεχεχε

Αν πας κ βρεις κατι  πες εεεεεε
θανκς

----------


## Jazzer

> Πήγα  κατά  τις  3+  απο εκει που βγαινει το 730  στην θηβων ..δεν  εχει  τιποτα  φιλε,πηγα δεξια  απο media και παλι δεξια  στο  1ο μεσα  ,τιποτα
> κατεβηκα απο τα  φαναρια Δεληολανη  απεναντι προς  γηπεδο  Ατρομ.  κ παλι τιποτα
> 
> δεν ξερω  ειτε  εγω  δεν  ειδα  ειτε  ο φιλος  εννοουσε αλλο σημειο  ή  ειδε  κατι  αλλο?
> με  το μηχανακι πηγα παντως...μακαρι  εγω  να  εχω  στραβομαρα  χεχεχε
> 
> Αν πας κ βρεις κατι  πες εεεεεε
> θανκς


Παίζει δίσκος jazz αυτή τη στιγμή, δύσκολο να πάω να τσεκάρω !  :Razz:  Ας μας δώσει φωτό ή τοποθεσία από google maps, αν έχει την καλοσύνη ο συμφορουμίτης μας να χαρούμε !  :Smile:

----------


## ToAlani

Να μια καινούργια καμπίνα...

----------


## ngc4486

> Πήγα  κατά  τις  3+  απο εκει που βγαινει το 730  στην θηβων ..δεν  εχει  τιποτα  φιλε,πηγα δεξια  απο media και παλι δεξια  στο  1ο μεσα  ,τιποτα
> κατεβηκα απο τα  φαναρια Δεληολανη  απεναντι προς  γηπεδο  Ατρομ.  κ παλι τιποτα
> 
> δεν ξερω  ειτε  εγω  δεν  ειδα  ειτε  ο φιλος  εννοουσε αλλο σημειο  ή  ειδε  κατι  αλλο?
> με  το μηχανακι πηγα παντως...μακαρι  εγω  να  εχω  στραβομαρα  χεχεχε
> 
> Αν πας κ βρεις κατι  πες εεεεεε
> θανκς


Πρέπει να είναι θηβών και δερβενακείων γωνία εκεί στρίβει το 730, στο σημείο είχε αναφερθεί οτι είχε κατασκευαστεί η βάση της καμπίνας πριν το πάσχα!

----------


## Mirmidon

> Πρέπει να είναι θηβών και δερβενακείων γωνία εκεί στρίβει το 730, στο σημείο είχε αναφερθεί οτι είχε κατασκευαστεί η βάση της καμπίνας πριν το πάσχα!


Αν λες εκείνη στη βάση του πυλώνα της ΔΕΗ δεν υπάρχει καν στο χάρτη με τις καμπίνες.Υπάρχει μόνον η άλλη ποιο πάνω στην Λυκοσούρας/Κέννεντυ γωνία.

----------


## ngc4486

> Αν λες εκείνη στη βάση του πυλώνα της ΔΕΗ δεν υπάρχει καν στο χάρτη με τις καμπίνες.Υπάρχει μόνον η άλλη ποιο πάνω στην Λυκοσούρας/Κέννεντυ γωνία.


Λέω για την 328, χθες είδα είχαν αφαιρέσει το προστατευτικό πλεγμα που είχαν τις προηγουμενες μερες γύρω απο την τσιμεντενια βάση, σήμερα δεν πέρασα.

----------


## Mirmidon

> Λέω για την 328, χθες είδα είχαν αφαιρέσει το προστατευτικό πλεγμα που είχαν τις προηγουμενες μερες γύρω απο την τσιμεντενια βάση, σήμερα δεν πέρασα.


Μας μπέρδεψες. Στο άλλο έλεγες για καμπίνα στη στροφή του 730 που όντως στρίβει στην Κεννεντυ από την Θηβών. :Laughing:

----------


## ngc4486

> Μας μπέρδεψες. Στο άλλο έλεγες για καμπίνα στη στροφή του 730 που όντως στρίβει στην Κεννεντυ από την Θηβών.


Οντως μπήκε νέα καμπίνα τελικά εκεί, πέρασα τώρα

----------


## Mirmidon

> Οντως μπήκε νέα καμπίνα τελικά εκεί, πέρασα τώρα


Εκείνη έλεγα προχτές ότι την είδα το Μ Σάββατο με το δίχτυ. Τελικά τη βάλανε. Πυρετωδώς σαν μοτεράκια πάνε  :One thumb up: 

Μπορεί η οικονομία να μην απογειώθηκε μετά το Πάσχα, η Cosmote όμως εκτοξεύτηκε. :Laughing:

----------


## Nikiforos

καλησπέρα, αν ειναι δυνατον θα βαλουν VDSL στην Κενεντυ και στην γυρω περιοχη και ο αδερφος μου εχει εκει κοντα δικια του μονοκατοικια και δεν υπαρχει καν τηλεφωνικη γραμμη απο το ΚΑΦΑΟ!!!  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Twisted Evil:  :Thumb down: 
πραγματικα αδικο και αισχος!  :No no:

----------


## psolord

Τωρα θα βαλει VDSL και θα εχει voip και θα ειναι και πιο γρηγορος απο σενα!  :Razz: 

Εξοχα, ερχονται προς τη γειτονια μου, αλλα εχουν δρομο ακομα.

----------


## Nikiforos

ειχα ξαναρωτησει σε καποιο θεμα εδω μεσα, αλλα και τεχνικους ΟΤΕ και ειπαν οτι δεν εχει σχεση το ενα με το αλλο.
Η VDSL ειναι απο τις καμπινες οπτικες ινες μεχρι το κεντρο, δεν αλλαζει κατι στην συνδεση απο το καφαο με τα σπιτια! 
συνεπως εφοσον δεν υπαρχει γραμμη θα συνεχισει να μην υπαρχει.
Οπως του ειπαν ή πρεπει να γινουν εργα αναβαθμισης δικτυου για περισσοτερες γραμμες κτλ ή καποιος να διακοψει την γραμμη του δλδ να μην εχει σταθερο και παλι πρεπει να μπει σε λιστα αναμονης, προς το παρον δεν εχει κανει καποια αιτηση γιατι πηγε σε oteshop αλλα και Γερμανο και ειπαν οτι δεν μπορει να βαλει κατι επειδη δεν υπαρχει γραμμη....

----------


## jkoukos

Θα έπρεπε να κάνει αίτηση για σύνδεση τηλεφωνικής γραμμής, ώστε να μπει στην λίστα αναμονής και αργότερα κανόνιζε για το DSL.
Τώρα χωρίς να είναι στην λίστα, απλά περιμένει πότε θα γίνει αναβάθμιση του καλωδιακού δικτύου.

----------


## Nikiforos

ευχαριστω του το εχω πει ηδη, αλλα τελικα το παρατησε το θεμα γιατι ετυχαν αλλα και δεν περισευει μια τωρα.

----------


## jkoukos

Άρα τα "άδικα και αίσχος" δεν ισχύουν εφόσον δεν κάνει αίτημα.

----------


## Nikiforos

Φυσικα και ισχυουν γιατι δεν υπαρχει γραμμη! σου ειπα με το αιτημα παιρνεις σειρα ξερεις ποσοι περιμενουν? αφου πρεπει να διακοψει καποιος το τηλεφωνο του και περιμενουν παρα πολλοι αλλοι. Δλδ ζησε Μαη μου να φας τρυφιλι που λενε. Ειναι δυνατον την σημερον ημερα με ποσες νεες τεχνολογιες να μην υπαρχει γραμμη για απλο τηλεφωνο??? αν ειναι δυνατον!!!! ΑΙΣΧΟΣ και παλι!!!!
Δεν καταλαινω και πως γινεται να μην υπαρχει γραμμη δηλαδη. Αφησαν πχ λιγοτερα ζευγη? Οπως εχω καταλαβει και VDSL να βαλουν δεν θα αλλαξει κατι. Μια μερα βρηκα και εναν τεχνικο που εκανε ενημερωση για VDSL και ειπε οτι θα παει να δει οταν του το ειπα και δεν ξερω τι εκανε, κρατησε το κινητο μου αλλα δεν με πηρε.

----------


## grovolis

Με συγχωρείτε παιδιά το έγραψα βιαστικά το μήνυμα και δεν ξαναμπήκα από εκείνη την ώρα, η καμπίνα είναι ακριβώς εδώ που βλέπετε την παλιά τώρα. 

https://goo.gl/maps/kiawozzEBRR2

Επειδή την είχαν ανοιχτή, το ένα φύλλο ήταν άδειο και ο υπάλληλος δούλευε μόνο στο ένα προς το παρόν. Αν έχει ξανά-αναφερθεί συγνώμη για την "τσάμπα" χαρά που σας έδωσα!

----------


## Mirmidon

> Φυσικα και ισχυουν γιατι δεν υπαρχει γραμμη! σου ειπα με το αιτημα παιρνεις σειρα ξερεις ποσοι περιμενουν? αφου πρεπει να διακοψει καποιος το τηλεφωνο του και περιμενουν παρα πολλοι αλλοι. Δλδ ζησε Μαη μου να φας τρυφιλι που λενε. Ειναι δυνατον την σημερον ημερα με ποσες νεες τεχνολογιες να μην υπαρχει γραμμη για απλο τηλεφωνο??? αν ειναι δυνατον!!!! ΑΙΣΧΟΣ και παλι!!!!
> Δεν καταλαινω και πως γινεται να μην υπαρχει γραμμη δηλαδη. Αφησαν πχ λιγοτερα ζευγη? Οπως εχω καταλαβει και VDSL να βαλουν δεν θα αλλαξει κατι. Μια μερα βρηκα και εναν τεχνικο που εκανε ενημερωση για VDSL και ειπε οτι θα παει να δει οταν του το ειπα και δεν ξερω τι εκανε, κρατησε το κινητο μου αλλα δεν με πηρε.


Και τι είναι ο ΟΤΕ, πυθία ή στατιστική υπηρεσία, να μετράει γραμμές στην καμπίνα και διαμερίσματα στα γύρω κτήρια.Δεν παίζει με τίποτα φίλε αυτό που λες, είσε τελείως λάθος.Ο άλλος μπορεί να μην θέλει σταθερό (ιδίως σήμερα με τα κινητά) ή μπορεί να επικοινωνεί μα σήματα καπνού ή με περιστεράκια. Ο ΟΤΕ δε μπορεί να μυρίζει τα νύχια του ποιος έχει και ποιος θέλει γραμμή. Αλλά έχουμε μάθει μόνο να τα χώνουμε παντού σε αυτή την χώρα.


Πρέπει να υπάρχει απαραιτήτως αίτηση. Ειδεμή θα δει ο πελάτης γραμμή του του Αγίου Ποτέ.  :Laughing:

----------


## Nikiforos

> Και τι είναι ο ΟΤΕ, πυθία ή στατιστική υπηρεσία, να μετράει γραμμές στην καμπίνα και διαμερίσματα στα γύρω κτήρια.Δεν παίζει με τίποτα φίλε αυτό που λες, είσε τελείως λάθος.Ο άλλος μπορεί να μην θέλει σταθερό (ιδίως σήμερα με τα κινητά) ή μπορεί να επικοινωνεί μα σήματα καπνού ή με περιστεράκια. Ο ΟΤΕ δε μπορεί να μυρίζει τα νύχια του ποιος έχει και ποιος θέλει γραμμή. Αλλά έχουμε μάθει μόνο να τα χώνουμε παντού σε αυτή την χώρα.
> Πρέπει να υπάρχει απαραιτήτως αίτηση. Ειδεμή θα δει ο πελάτης γραμμή του του Αγίου Ποτέ.


Δεν ξερω ποια ειναι η διαδικασια πως δλδ βρισκουν ποσες γραμμες να τραβανε μεχρι το καφαο, το θεμα ειναι οτι εδω πχ στην κυψελη που γινεται χαμος απο διαμερισματα και οροφους μεχρι και 9οροφες δεν εχω ακουσει ποτε κατι τετοιο, στην πολυκατοικια μου εχουν κανει επιπλεον 2 διαμερισματα και εχουμε και αλλα 4 ζευγη καβατζα ακομα!
εκει στο Περιστερι ειναι χαμηλες οι πολυκατοικιες και εχει και μονοκατοικιες και δεν εχουν ζευγη? πως γινεται αυτο?
οταν πας να κανεις αιτηση γιατι πηγε και 4νετ και σε Γερμανο για ΟΤΕ αρνηθηκαν λεγοντας οτι δεν μπορει να κανει επειδη δεν υπαρχει διαθεσιμη γραμμη στην περιοχη του...
θελει αλλου ειδους αιτηση απο τα κεντρικα του ΟΤΕ για την παροχη ΜΟΝΟ γραμμης και οταν ρωτησε του ειπαν οτι η λιστα αναμονης ειναι τεραστια (πρεπει καποιος να κοψει την γραμμη του ή αν τυχει και επισκευασουν καποιο προβληματικο ζευγος που τωρα το εχουν εκτος λειτουργιας πραγμα δυσκολο) και προτειναν ειτε δορυφορικο, ειτε μεσω κινητης που επισης εχει εκει προβληματικο σημα με ολες τις εταιριες. Γιατι μπορει να παρει χρονια.....και αλλοι εδω μεσα (σε αλλα θεματα) περασαν απο 2 εως και 3 χρονια και ακομα περιμενουν.....τον Αγιο Βασιλη.....
Επειδη δεν ξερουμε σιγουρα πως βγαζουν ποσα ζευγαρια να αφηνουν απο το καφαο σε καθε γειτονια μπορει 100% να μην φταιει ο ΟΤΕ, πχ εγω με το μυαλο μου τωρα λεω μπορει εκει που ηταν μονοκατοικια καποτε να ηταν χωραφι και να μην αφησαν αναμονες, μπορει και να αφησαν και αλλες γραμμες και καποιοι εχουν απο PSTN απο 2 γραμμες ο καθενας.
Επισης στο σπιτι στον δικο του τοιχο εχει κουτι ΟΤΕ με γραμμη και παιρνει αλλος απο εκει!!!! ενω κανονικα θα επρεπε να ηταν δικο του αφου ειναι στον τοιχο του!
Αυτο με την αιτηση εχεις δικιο αλλα οταν σου λενε οτι δεν ξερουν ΠόΤΕ θα εχει εσυ τι θα κανεις? μπορει να πας να βαλεις πχ δορυφορικο και μετα να ερθει και να πληρωνεις τα μυαλοκεφαλα σου και απο τις 2 πλευρες, και επειδη τωρα δεν παιζει χρημα δεν εκανε ουτε αιτηση γραμμης τελικα. Aν και δεν συμφωνω μαζι του με αυτο, του ειπα να παει στα κεντρικα για αιτηση γραμμης και δεν με ακουει!  :Twisted Evil: 
Μου φαινεται αμα ερθει το FTTH θα δει ποιο γρηγορα γραμμη...... :Worthy:  :Respekt: 
αυτά......δεν αναφερομαι αλλο στο θεμα αυτο μιας και δεν θα γινει τιποτα με την VDSL και οπως ειδα παραπανω εχουν ηδη φτασει στην γειτονια του οι καμπινες...κριμα και αδικο πραγματικα!  :Lock:

----------


## Mirmidon

> Δεν ξερω ποια ειναι η διαδικασια πως δλδ βρισκουν ποσες γραμμες να τραβανε μεχρι το καφαο, το θεμα ειναι οτι εδω πχ στην κυψελη που γινεται χαμος απο διαμερισματα και οροφους μεχρι και 9οροφες δεν εχω ακουσει ποτε κατι τετοιο, στην πολυκατοικια μου εχουν κανει επιπλεον 2 διαμερισματα και εχουμε και αλλα 4 ζευγη καβατζα ακομα!
> εκει στο Περιστερι ειναι χαμηλες οι πολυκατοικιες και εχει και μονοκατοικιες και δεν εχουν ζευγη? πως γινεται αυτο?
> οταν πας να κανεις αιτηση γιατι πηγε και 4νετ και σε Γερμανο για ΟΤΕ αρνηθηκαν λεγοντας οτι δεν μπορει να κανει επειδη δεν υπαρχει διαθεσιμη γραμμη στην περιοχη του...
> θελει αλλου ειδους αιτηση απο τα κεντρικα του ΟΤΕ για την παροχη ΜΟΝΟ γραμμης και οταν ρωτησε του ειπαν οτι η λιστα αναμονης ειναι τεραστια (πρεπει καποιος να κοψει την γραμμη του ή αν τυχει και επισκευασουν καποιο προβληματικο ζευγος που τωρα το εχουν εκτος λειτουργιας πραγμα δυσκολο) και προτειναν ειτε δορυφορικο, ειτε μεσω κινητης που επισης εχει εκει προβληματικο σημα με ολες τις εταιριες. Γιατι μπορει να παρει χρονια.....και αλλοι εδω μεσα (σε αλλα θεματα) περασαν απο 2 εως και 3 χρονια και ακομα περιμενουν.....τον Αγιο Βασιλη.....
> Επειδη δεν ξερουμε σιγουρα πως βγαζουν ποσα ζευγαρια να αφηνουν απο το καφαο σε καθε γειτονια μπορει 100% να μην φταιει ο ΟΤΕ, πχ εγω με το μυαλο μου τωρα λεω μπορει εκει που ηταν μονοκατοικια καποτε να ηταν χωραφι και να μην αφησαν αναμονες, μπορει και να αφησαν και αλλες γραμμες και καποιοι εχουν απο PSTN απο 2 γραμμες ο καθενας.
> Επισης στο σπιτι στον δικο του τοιχο εχει κουτι ΟΤΕ με γραμμη και παιρνει αλλος απο εκει!!!! ενω κανονικα θα επρεπε να ηταν δικο του αφου ειναι στον τοιχο του!
> Αυτο με την αιτηση εχεις δικιο αλλα οταν σου λενε οτι δεν ξερουν ΠόΤΕ θα εχει εσυ τι θα κανεις? μπορει να πας να βαλεις πχ δορυφορικο και μετα να ερθει και να πληρωνεις τα μυαλοκεφαλα σου και απο τις 2 πλευρες, και επειδη τωρα δεν παιζει χρημα δεν εκανε ουτε αιτηση γραμμης τελικα. Aν και δεν συμφωνω μαζι του με αυτο, του ειπα να παει στα κεντρικα για αιτηση γραμμης και δεν με ακουει! 
> Μου φαινεται αμα ερθει το FTTH θα δει ποιο γρηγορα γραμμη......
> αυτά......δεν αναφερομαι αλλο στο θεμα αυτο μιας και δεν θα γινει τιποτα με την VDSL και οπως ειδα παραπανω εχουν ηδη φτασει στην γειτονια του οι καμπινες...κριμα και αδικο πραγματικα!


Σε καταλαβαίνω αλλά όσο δεν κάνει αίτηση, γραμμή δεν πρόκειται να δει. Και δεν φταίει κανένας σε αυτό παρά ο ίδιος. Εγώ στη θέση του, θα είχα κάνει αίτηση εδώ και δεκαετίες. Επιφυλάσσομαι βέβαια για το αν συμβαίνει κάτι άλλο που εδώ δεν φαίνεται από τις περιγραφές.

Νομίζω ότι είναι καλή ευκαιρία να κάνει τώρα που αλλάζουν οι καμπίνες, μπας και του τραβήξουν καμιά γραμμή. Κοίτα λίγο στο site της ΕΕΤΤ, ψάξτε το λίγο κάτι παίζει σχετικά. Τη σήμερον ημέρα ο βρόγχος από τη καμπίνα μέχρι το σπίτι ανήκει στον πελάτη, όπως όλοι γνωρίζουμε. Πάντως κάντε κάτι τώρα που γυρίζει.

----------


## Nikiforos

σιγουρα πρεπει να κανει αιτηση παροχης γραμμης που γινεται ΜΟΝΟ απο τα κεντρικα του ΟΤΕ στο Περιστερι, Γερμανος και αλλοι παροχοι δεν προχωρανε τετοια πραγματα σου λενε δεν εχει γραμμη και τελος.
Αυτο που ειπανε ειναι οτι δεν υπαρχει γραμμη απο το ΚΑΦΑΟ μεχρι το σπιτι του. Δλδ τι να γινει τωρα να σκαφτει ο δρομος για ενα ζευγος ποσα μετρα αποσταση? να μπει εναεριο που δεν εχει κολονες κιολας η περιοχη?
οποτε και αιτηση να κανει μπορει να περασουν χρονια. Επειδη εχω διαβασει πολλες περιπτωσεις οπως ειπα αλλοι που εκαναν περασαν και 2 και 3 χρονια και δεν εχουν ακομα!
Για να γινει αυτο να εχει δλδ γραμμη δεν προκειτε να σκαφτει ο δρομος για ενα σπιτι, πρεπει καποιος λοιπον να διακοψει την δικια του ή να επισκευασουν χαλασμενα ζευγη ΑΝ υπαρχουν!
και στην 1η περιπτωση οταν παει αυτος να βαλει μετα αυτος θα παθει το ιδιο!!!!
για μενα κανονικα επρεπε οταν κανει καποιος αιτηση να αλλαξουν ολο το καλωδιο απο το καφαο μεχρι την οδο εκεινη να βαλουν περισσοτερα ζευγη με ποιο πολλες αναμονες, αλλα δεν το κανουν....οποτε ναι πιστευω οτι σε αυτο φταιει ο ΟΤΕ. Γιατι σε αλλα εργα πχ στης ΔΕΗ σκαβουν δρομους σπανε πεζοδρομια κτλ σε μια βλαβη εδω γιατι δεν κανουν το αυτονοητο? επειδη βαριουνται? επειδη δεν βγαζουν χρηματα? επειδη δεν συμφερει οικονομικα? δεν ειναι δυνατον να λες στον πελατη δεν ξερουμε ΠΟΤΕ θα εχεις γραμμη γιατι πρεπει καποιος να καταργησει την δικια του και η λιστα αναμονης ειναι τεραστια! μου ειχε πει νουμερο και ξεχασα, οταν το ακουσα επαθα φρικη!
αμα ειναι καμια βιλα σε κανα βουνο κανενος κυφηνα θα βαλουν 40 κολονες σε ολη την βουνοπλαγια για να παρει ενα σπιτι γραμμη.....και μη πει κανεις ψεματα γιατι τα ξερω.....
που να δεις στο εξοχικο που ειναι με κολονες το μερος και δεν εχει στο σπιτι μου και οι γειτονικες δεν εχουν καλωδια γιατι ειναι ολα ασυνδετα!
αν ηθελα εκει γραμμη θα ηταν χειροτερα τα πραγματα! ας ειναι καλα το awmn που δινω εκει σταθερο και ιντερνετ....
επειδη δεν εχουν σχεση αυτα με την VDSL ας το αφησουμε το θεμα, θα προσπαθησω να τον πεισω να παει να κανει αιτηση. Ευχαριστω ολους για τις επισυμανσεις!  :One thumb up: 

Σορρυ ξεχασα να πω καλημερα πριν! το πρωινο ξυπνημα φταιει  :Sad:

----------


## jkoukos

Νικηφόρε ότι και να λέμε είναι άσκοπο. Αν δεν υπάρξει σχετικό αίτημα για σύνδεση τηλεφωνικής γραμμής (και όχι υπηρεσία DSL), αυτόματα δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να υπάρξει λύση.
Ας πούμε ότι χτίζεις τώρα μια οικοδομή. Μαζί με τις σχετικές αιτήσεις σε ΔΕΗ, ΔΕΥΑΠ πρέπει να γίνει αντίστοιχο αίτημα προς τον ΟΤΕ για να συνδεθεί με αυτούς. Από αυτά που αναφέρεις δεν γνωρίζουμε αν έχει γίνει καταρχήν καλωδιακή σύνδεση ή όχι. Σε κάθε περίπτωση πρέπει να υπάρχει αίτημα ανοικτό για να σε συνδέσει κάποια στιγμή, αλλιώς δεν σε λαμβάνει υπόψιν αφού φαίνεται ότι δεν ενδιαφέρεσαι.

Τα εξωτερικά επίτοιχα κουτιά (διαφόρων μορφών) ανήκουν στον ΟΤΕ και όχι στους χρήστες. Είναι κοινή πρακτική (ειδικά στις μονοκατοικίες) όταν δεν υπάρχουν κολώνες, να τοποθετείται ένα τέτοιο κουτί σε κάποια οικοδομή και από αυτό να παίρνει αριθμός άλλων γειτονικών οικοδομών. Το δικό μας κουτί σε τέτοια περίπτωση είναι χωνευτό και όχι επίτοιχο.

----------


## Kenzu44

Καλησπερα. Μηδειας και αγ. Βασιλειου ειδα κατι πλεγματα και τρυπες παλι... Δεν ξερω αμα ειναι για καμπινα,απλα ενημερωνω!

----------


## douke

Καλώς σας βρίσκω. Πολύ καιρό μέλος αλλά ποτέ δεν εχω επικοινωνήσει μαζί σας.
Καλή αρχή λοιπόν. Είμαι ο Γιάννης από το Περισττερι :Smile:

----------


## douke

Καλημέρα.

Ας περιγράψω και εγώ το ατελείωτο χάος που υπάρχει στις εγκαταστάσεις Α/Κ VDSL. 
Μένω περιστέρι Άγιο Γεώργιο κοντά στον Άγιο Ιερόθεο. 18/4/2016 μπαίνω στο site της wind και κοιτάζω διαθεσιμότητα με τον αριθμό τηλεφώνου μιας και είμαι συνδρομητής στη WIND και δείχνει πως είναι διαθέσιμο.

Παίρνω 1277 και ρωτάω πάλι για διαθεσιμότητα και από εκεί με διαβεβαιώνουν πως σαφώς υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα και σε 10 ημέρες θα έχω VDSL στο σπίτι μου και θα μου αποσταλεί και ο εξοπλισμός .

Αναφέρω πως ο ΟΤΕ δεν έχει διαθεσιμότητα και μου απαντούν πως αυτοί έχουν και το ότι δεν έχει ο ΟΤΕ δεν τους αφορά.
Χαρούμενος που από τα 3.8 θα βρεθώ στα 50 Μbps ζούσα το όνειρό μου. Παραλαμβάνω τον εξοπλισμό και ξανακαλώ 2 φορές ανά 2-3 ημέρες για να μάθω την πρόοδο της σύνδεσης και με διαβεβαιώνουν πάλι πως σαφώς και όλα πάνε καλά παρ ότι δεν έχουν άμεσα εικόνα αλλά το σίγουρο είναι πως στο 10ήμερο όλα θα έχουν τελειώσει.

Περνάνε οι γιορτές του Πάσχα και καλώ την πρώτη εργάσιμη που ήταν ή 4/5/2016 αλλά αυτή τη φορά το σκηνικό αλλάζει.

- Δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα.
-Μα μου είπατε πως όλα ήταν οκ και μου στείλατε και εξοπλισμό.
-Δυστυχώς υπήρχε λάθος στο σύστημα και δεν φταίμε εμείς αλλά το σύστημα και όσο για τον εξοπλισμό θα στείλουμε να τον δώσετε πίσω.
-Γιατί δεν αφήνετε ενεργή την αίτηση μου προκειμένου να περιμένω έως ότου υπάρξει VDSL. Αφού  το λάθος είναι δικό σας καθώς και το σύστημα που συμβουλεύεστε.
-Όχι το λάθος είναι του συστήματος και θα πάρουμε πίσω τον εξοπλισμό και όταν δείτε ότι υπάρχει πάλι διαθεσιμότητα στο σύστημα ξανακαλέστε μας.
-@@--$&*^(^ )

Τα σχόλια δικά σας αγαπητοί συμπάσχοντες!!!

- - - Updated - - -

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλησπέρα, εγώ θα τους έλεγα μολών λαβέ.....και με την forthnet είχε γίνει το ίδιο. Από ΟΤΕ έχεις διαθεσιμότητα τωρα;δε νομίζω ότι γίνεται να μην έχει ο ΟΤΕ αλλά να έχει εναλλακτικός!

----------


## jimmyl

> Καλημέρα.
> 
> Ας περιγράψω και εγώ το ατελείωτο χάος που υπάρχει στις εγκαταστάσεις Α/Κ VDSL. 
> Μένω περιστέρι Άγιο Γεώργιο κοντά στον Άγιο Ιερόθεο. 18/4/2016 μπαίνω στο site της wind και κοιτάζω διαθεσιμότητα με τον αριθμό τηλεφώνου μιας και είμαι συνδρομητής στη WIND και δείχνει πως είναι διαθέσιμο.
> 
> Παίρνω 1277 και ρωτάω πάλι για διαθεσιμότητα και από εκεί με διαβεβαιώνουν πως σαφώς υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα και σε 10 ημέρες θα έχω VDSL στο σπίτι μου και θα μου αποσταλεί και ο εξοπλισμός .
> 
> Αναφέρω πως ο ΟΤΕ δεν έχει διαθεσιμότητα και μου απαντούν πως αυτοί έχουν και το ότι δεν έχει ο ΟΤΕ δεν τους αφορά.
> Χαρούμενος που από τα 3.8 θα βρεθώ στα 50 Μbps ζούσα το όνειρό μου. Παραλαμβάνω τον εξοπλισμό και ξανακαλώ 2 φορές ανά 2-3 ημέρες για να μάθω την πρόοδο της σύνδεσης και με διαβεβαιώνουν πάλι πως σαφώς και όλα πάνε καλά παρ ότι δεν έχουν άμεσα εικόνα αλλά το σίγουρο είναι πως στο 10ήμερο όλα θα έχουν τελειώσει.
> ...


Αγαπητε φιλε πρωτα πρωτα καλως ηρθες στο forum , οσον αφορα την περιπετεια σου , πρωτα θα τσεκαρεις αν δινει διαθεσιμοτητα ο ΟΤΕ , και μετα απο 10 περιπου μερες θα τσεκαρεις τους αλλους παροχους

----------


## gegeor

> Καλώς σας βρίσκω. Πολύ καιρό μέλος αλλά ποτέ δεν εχω επικοινωνήσει μαζί σας.
> Καλή αρχή λοιπόν. Είμαι ο Γιάννης από το Περισττερι


Καλώς ήρθες φίλε Γιάννη  :Smile:

----------


## Stilskin

> Αγαπητε φιλε πρωτα πρωτα καλως ηρθες στο forum , οσον αφορα την περιπετεια σου , πρωτα θα τσεκαρεις αν δινει διαθεσιμοτητα ο ΟΤΕ , και μετα απο 10 περιπου μερες θα τσεκαρεις τους αλλους παροχους


Στην δική μου περίπτωση πάντως ακόμα και αν είμαι στην τελική ευθεία της ενεργοποίησης απο την Wind οι άλλοι πάροχοι ακόμα δεν δείχνουν διαθεσιμότητα μέσω αναζήτησης στις ιστοσελίδες τους.

----------


## jimmyl

> Στην δική μου περίπτωση πάντως ακόμα και αν είμαι στην τελική ευθεία της ενεργοποίησης απο την Wind οι άλλοι πάροχοι ακόμα δεν δείχνουν διαθεσιμότητα μέσω αναζήτησης στις ιστοσελίδες τους.


Αν δεν δωσει πρωτα ο ΟΤΕ δεν νομιζω να μπορουν να δωσουν πρωτα οι υπολοιποι

----------


## Stilskin

> Αν δεν δωσει πρωτα ο ΟΤΕ δεν νομιζω να μπορουν να δωσουν πρωτα οι υπολοιποι


Εχει δώσει εδω και 1 1/2 μήνα ο Οτε.

----------


## jimmyl

> Εχει δώσει εδω και 1 1/2 μήνα ο Οτε.


Μηπως υπαρχει καποιο τεχνικο ζητημα ;

----------


## bitman

περιμένω περιμένω εγώ....... υποτίθετε ότι σήμερα θα γίνει η αλλαγή.....

----------


## ToAlani

> Καλημέρα.
> 
> Ας περιγράψω και εγώ το ατελείωτο χάος που υπάρχει στις εγκαταστάσεις Α/Κ VDSL. 
> Μένω περιστέρι Άγιο Γεώργιο κοντά στον Άγιο Ιερόθεο. 18/4/2016 μπαίνω στο site της wind και κοιτάζω διαθεσιμότητα με τον αριθμό τηλεφώνου μιας και είμαι συνδρομητής στη WIND και δείχνει πως είναι διαθέσιμο.
> 
> Παίρνω 1277 και ρωτάω πάλι για διαθεσιμότητα και από εκεί με διαβεβαιώνουν πως σαφώς υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα και σε 10 ημέρες θα έχω VDSL στο σπίτι μου και θα μου αποσταλεί και ο εξοπλισμός .
> 
> Αναφέρω πως ο ΟΤΕ δεν έχει διαθεσιμότητα και μου απαντούν πως αυτοί έχουν και το ότι δεν έχει ο ΟΤΕ δεν τους αφορά.
> Χαρούμενος που από τα 3.8 θα βρεθώ στα 50 Μbps ζούσα το όνειρό μου. Παραλαμβάνω τον εξοπλισμό και ξανακαλώ 2 φορές ανά 2-3 ημέρες για να μάθω την πρόοδο της σύνδεσης και με διαβεβαιώνουν πάλι πως σαφώς και όλα πάνε καλά παρ ότι δεν έχουν άμεσα εικόνα αλλά το σίγουρο είναι πως στο 10ήμερο όλα θα έχουν τελειώσει.
> ...


Καλησπέρα, απλά είσαι άλλο ένα θύμα των εναλλακτικών παρόχων. Δεν μου φαίνεται καθόλου παράλογο αυτό που έγινε.

Και εγώ WiND είμαι.. μέχρι να δώσει VDSL ο ΟΤΕ.. μετά απλά σπάω συμβόλαιο.. δε θα κάτσω να παίζω με τους εναλλακτικούς.

Έχω εντοπίσει σε vdsl από φίλους κάτι download speed limit caps σε single http file download. Τα οποία δε μου αρέσουνε καθόλου..
50Mbps πληρώνω τόσα θέλω τέλος.

----------


## Stilskin

> Μηπως υπαρχει καποιο τεχνικο ζητημα ;


Επικοινώνησα με την εξυπηρέτηση πελατών να ρωτήσω για την πορεία της αίτησης μου αλλά δυστυχώς δεν είχαν κάποια πιθανή ημερομηνία ενεργοποιησης. Η αίτηση έγινε 23/04 και συνήθως θελει 10+ εργάσιμες μέρες για να γίνει η αναβάθμιση.
Αν αφαιρέσουμε και τις αργίες του Πάσχα, το πιο πιθανό είναι να πάμε για την άλλη εβδομάδα.

----------


## ksarex

Καλησπέρα,

Παρακολουθώ το ζήτημα μέρες αλλά πιστεύω ότι από σήμερα μπορεί να μην το ξαναδώ για αυτό και ποστάρω. Εγώ είχα την αίτηση μου στην forthnet στην κατάσταση "υπό κατασκευή" από 20/4. Σήμερα πέρασε ο τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ από την καμπίνα μου 483 και με συνεδεσε. Από οτι καταλαβαίνω η αναμονή τελειώνει και για κάποιους από τους απο πάνω. Τέρμα πλέον τα 3,5 Μbps...

----------


## davidcas

Καλησπέρα,

ενεργοποιηθηκα κι εγω σημερα απο WIND. Χρυσουπολη στην Αίγλης. Δεν γνωρίζω σε ποιο KV συνδεεομαι.

Το πρωι κοπηκε η DSL, και σε 2-3 λεπτα που επανήλθε ήταν VDSL, επαιρνα IP αλλα δεν ειχα internet. Μετα απο μια ώρα μου έστειλε η wind τους κωδικους και ολα ΟΚ. 

Κλειδωνω στα 50000/4996         (D/U)

Attainable: 57.268/20.616        (D/U)

Attenuation: 6.8db / 12.5db   (D/U)


Speedtest.net -> 45.64/4.62   33ms ping (πολύ δεν ειναι;   :Sad:   )

Μεχρι στιγμης εχει κανει δυο αποσυνδέσεις. Θα το παρακολουθήσω. Γενικοτερα κατεβαζω με 5.5-5.8MB/sec σταθερά

Να σημειώσω πως μολις εβαλα τους κωδικους, το router της wind κατεβαζε με 18mbit (speedtest)  με τo ADSL profile (μαλλον) και με reset που δοκίμασα δεν αλλαζε κατι. Χρειαστηκε να μπω στο router, να σβήσω το ADSL profile για να λειτουργήσει σαν VDSL. Εχει συμβει σε καποιον άλλον;

- - - Updated - - -




> Καλησπέρα,
> 
> Παρακολουθώ το ζήτημα μέρες αλλά πιστεύω ότι από σήμερα μπορεί να μην το ξαναδώ για αυτό και ποστάρω. Εγώ είχα την αίτηση μου στην forthnet στην κατάσταση "υπό κατασκευή" από 20/4. Σήμερα πέρασε ο τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ από την καμπίνα μου 483 και με συνεδεσε. Από οτι καταλαβαίνω η αναμονή τελειώνει και για κάποιους από τους απο πάνω. Τέρμα πλέον τα 3,5 Μbps...


Γεια σου φίλε,

το fastpath mode, το ζητησες εσύ ή το δίνει σε όλους η ForthNet;

0db attenuation; wow!

----------


## Kootoomootoo

Για το ping μπορείς να βάλεις fast path, το ζητάς εσύ και παρέχεται δωρεάν

----------


## davidcas

> Για το ping μπορείς να βάλεις fast path


Xμμ...αυτο το αιτουμαι ξεχωριστά;

----------


## jkoukos

Το αλλάζει ο ΟΤΕ, αλλά το ζητάς τηλεφωνικώς από την Wind για να κάνει το σχετικό αίτημα.

----------


## davidcas

> Το αλλάζει ο ΟΤΕ, αλλά το ζητάς από την Wind για να κάνει το σχετικό αίτημα.


OK. Σ ευχαριστώ. Θα το προχωρήσω

----------


## shakta7

Στην 482 εχει συνδεθει κανεις;

----------


## bitman

ξέρει κανείς γιατί γράφει αυτό εδώ όταν προσπαθώ να συνδεθώ στο vdsl "Concentra​tor not reachable"
έχω το ρουτερ MediaAccess TG788vn v2 (της forthnet)
adsl έχει μια χαρά από 2 πήγε 13 mbps αλλά συνεχίζει μετά από μια ολόκληρη ημέρα να μη μπορεί να συγχρονιστεί σε vdsl.

συνδέομε στην ίδια καμπίνα με το παιδί(ksarex - που έγγραψε παραπάνω) που συνδέθηκε χτες και κλείδωσε 50αρι.....οπότε δε μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί γίνετε αυτό σε μένα...... λέτε να φταίει το ρουτερ?(γιατί αυτό το interface που βλέπω στην παραπάνω εικόνα δεν υπάρχει στο ρουτερ μου...το λινκ status που λέει) ή να έχουν θέμα οι γραμμές μέχρι το σπίτι μου ?(το οποίο φοβάμαι ότι δε μπορεί και να φτιαχτεί σύντομα...  :Sad: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Καλησπέρα,
> 
> Παρακολουθώ το ζήτημα μέρες αλλά πιστεύω ότι από σήμερα μπορεί να μην το ξαναδώ για αυτό και ποστάρω. Εγώ είχα την αίτηση μου στην forthnet στην κατάσταση "υπό κατασκευή" από 20/4. *Σήμερα πέρασε ο τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ από την καμπίνα μου 483 και με συνεδεσε. Από οτι καταλαβαίνω η αναμονή τελειώνει και για κάποιους από τους απο πάνω.* Τέρμα πλέον τα 3,5 Μbps...


και μένα με συνέδεσε χτες μόνο που δε πιάνω την 50αρα μόνο την adsl η οποία ανέβηκε από 2 σε 13 mbps

----------


## Pokas

> ξέρει κανείς γιατί γράφει αυτό εδώ όταν προσπαθώ να συνδεθώ στο vdsl "Concentra​tor not reachable"
> έχω το ρουτερ MediaAccess TG788vn v2 (της forthnet)
> adsl έχει μια χαρά από 2 πήγε 13 mbps αλλά συνεχίζει μετά από μια ολόκληρη ημέρα να μη μπορεί να συγχρονιστεί σε vdsl.
> 
> συνδέομε στην ίδια καμπίνα με το παιδί(ksarex - που έγγραψε παραπάνω) που συνδέθηκε χτες και κλείδωσε 50αρι.....οπότε δε μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί γίνετε αυτό σε μένα...... λέτε να φταίει το ρουτερ?(γιατί αυτό το interface που βλέπω στην παραπάνω εικόνα δεν υπάρχει στο ρουτερ μου...το λινκ status που λέει) ή να έχουν θέμα οι γραμμές μέχρι το σπίτι μου ?(το οποίο φοβάμαι ότι δε μπορεί και να φτιαχτεί σύντομα... 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> ...


Μήπως έχει κάποια επιλογή όπως τα speedport να επιλέξεις να συγχρονιστεί μόνο με VDSL ;

----------


## bitman

> Μήπως έχει κάποια επιλογή όπως τα speedport να επιλέξεις να συγχρονιστεί μόνο με VDSL ;


ναι έχει 3 επιλογές adsl , internet_vdsl και internet2_vdsl μόνο που βάζω τους user και το pass σε ένα από αυτά τα δύο έχοντας βέβαια αποσυνδεθεί από το adsl αλλά μου βγάζει πάλι αυτό το μήνυμα "Concentra​tor not reachable"

- - - Updated - - -

τους είχα πάρει τηλ και τους το είχα αναφέρει αλλά μου  είπαν ότι οι ρυθμίσεις θα περάσουν αυτόματα από το σύστημα μας στο ρουτερ σας το βράδυ μετά της 12 αλλά ούτε αυτό έγινε, τους πείρα πάλι σήμερα το πρωί και μου είπαν ότι αν συνεχιστεί το πρόβλημα θα το προωθήσουμε σε τεχνικό ότι και καλά να συμπληρωθούν 24 ώρες....... βέβαια το παιδί παραπάνω έχει κατευθείαν με το που συνδέθηκε 50αρα και αυτό είναι που με προβληματίζει περισσότερο

----------


## Pokas

> ναι έχει 3 επιλογές adsl , internet_vdsl και internet2_vdsl μόνο που βάζω τους user και το pass σε ένα από αυτά τα δύο έχοντας βέβαια αποσυνδεθεί από το adsl αλλά μου βγάζει πάλι αυτό το μήνυμα "Concentra​tor not reachable"
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> τους είχα πάρει τηλ και τους το είχα αναφέρει αλλά μου  είπαν ότι οι ρυθμίσεις θα περάσουν αυτόματα από το σύστημα μας στο ρουτερ σας το βράδυ μετά της 12 αλλά ούτε αυτό έγινε, τους πείρα πάλι σήμερα το πρωί και μου είπαν ότι αν συνεχιστεί το πρόβλημα θα το προωθήσουμε σε τεχνικό


Internet έχεις;
Αυτό που σου αναφέρω έχει να κάνει με το modulation και όχι τόσο με τα στοιχεία της σύνδεσης, ίσως είναι στο DSL link menu . Βέβαια δεν το ξέρω το μηχάνημα για να σε βοηθήσω..
Αν τα έχεις δοκιμασει όλα και δεν κάνει τίποτα εγώ προσωπικά θα του έκανα και ένα hard reset μήπως πάρει ρυθμίσεις όπως σου είπαν.

----------


## bitman

> Internet έχεις;
> Αυτό που σου αναφέρω έχει να κάνει με το modulation και όχι τόσο με τα στοιχεία της σύνδεσης, ίσως είναι στο DSL link menu . Βέβαια δεν το ξέρω το μηχάνημα για να σε βοηθήσω..
> Αν τα έχεις δοκιμασει όλα και δεν κάνει τίποτα εγώ προσωπικά θα του έκανα και ένα hard reset μήπως πάρει ρυθμίσεις όπως σου είπαν.


του έκανα ένα hard reset αλλά από τι φαίνεται πάλι συνδέετε στο adsl και πάλι βγάζει error στο vdsl
" Επίσης γιατί πιάνω 13 mbps κανονικά 24αρι δεν έπρεπε να πιάνω ? " <--βασικά παίζει να ήταν βλακεία αυτό που είπα
anyway μάλλον πολύ φοβάμαι ότι μπορεί να έχουν θέμα οι γραμμές είτε του σπιτιού είτε μέχρι το σπίτι από καμπίνα
η να έχει θέμα η τηλεφωνική πρίζα η συγκεκριμένη
αν δε συγχρονιστεί μέχρι της 3 το μεσημέρι θα το μεταφέρω σε μία άλλη τηλ πρίζα για να το κοιτάξω αν δουλεύει εκεί
μπορεί να φταίει και η εγκατάσταση που έχω κάνει(φίλτρο συνδέω πάνω το τηλ και το ρούτερ και συνδέετε στη τηλ πρίζα)

- - - Updated - - -

θα δοκιμάσω να το συνδέσω απευθείας με την τηλ πρίζα χωρίς τηλέφωνο και φίλτρο <--- το κοίταξα αλλά ούτε έτσι γίνετε κάτι

- - - Updated - - -

τώρα μένει να το κοιτάξω σε μία άλλη τηλ πρίζα αλλά δε παίζει να φταίει αυτό

- - - Updated - - -

τα snr της γραμμής μου πως αλλιώς μπορώ να τα κοιτάξω ? διότι το interface αυτού του ρουτερ δε τα δείχνει

----------


## Pokas

> του έκανα ένα hard reset αλλά από τι φαίνεται πάλι συνδέετε στο adsl και πάλι βγάζει error στο vdsl
> " Επίσης γιατί πιάνω 13 mbps κανονικά 24αρι δεν έπρεπε να πιάνω ? " <--βασικά παίζει να ήταν βλακεία αυτό που είπα
> anyway μάλλον πολύ φοβάμαι ότι μπορεί να έχουν θέμα οι γραμμές είτε του σπιτιού είτε μέχρι το σπίτι από καμπίνα
> η να έχει θέμα η τηλεφωνική πρίζα η συγκεκριμένη
> αν δε συγχρονιστεί μέχρι της 3 το μεσημέρι θα το μεταφέρω σε μία άλλη τηλ πρίζα για να το κοιτάξω αν δουλεύει εκεί
> μπορεί να φταίει και η εγκατάσταση που έχω κάνει(φίλτρο συνδέω πάνω το τηλ και το ρούτερ και συνδέετε στη τηλ πρίζα)
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


υπάρχει περιορισμός απο την ΕΕΤΤ για αυτό πιάνεις 13.
άπαξ και υπαρχει συγχρονισμός δεν νομίζω οτι έχει νόημα να μεταφέρεις σε άλλη πρίζα αλλά μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις, βάλτο στην πρώτη πρίζα του σπιτιού.

ανέβασε μια photo με τα στατιστικά του router να δουμε τι δείχνει

----------


## bitman

είναι πολύ χάλια το interface δε γράφει τα στατιστικά της γραμμής
snr, line attenuation

----------


## Pokas

> είναι πολύ χάλια το interface δε γράφει τα στατιστικά της γραμμής
> snr, line attenuation


κατι δεν έχει τουλάχιστον; το 13 απο που το βλέπεις;

----------


## bitman

> κατι δεν έχει τουλάχιστον; το 13 απο που το βλέπεις;


DSL Connection  


 Link Information



Uptime: 0 days, 0:18:15 

DSL Type: ITU-T G.992.5 Annex A (ADSL2+ over POTS) 

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 887 / 14.076 

Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]: 10,67 / 62,43

----------


## Pokas

> DSL Connection  
> 
> 
>  Link Information
> 
> 
> 
> Uptime: 0 days, 0:18:15 
> 
> ...


μονο αυτά ; δεν έχει κανένα κουμπι More info ;

----------


## bitman

> μονο αυτά ; δεν έχει κανένα κουμπι More info ;


ωχ ναι είμαι βλακας σορρυ :P

μισό λεπτό γτ είμαι και από το λάπτοπ και δεν έχω πρόγραμμα για screenshot

- - - Updated - - -



- - - Updated - - -


αυτό εδώ μου βγάζει ΄κάθε φορά που προσπαθώ να κάνω σύνδεση με vdsl

- - - Updated - - -



δε μπαίνει σε κανένα από τα δύο vdsl
και με σωστά στοιχεία που δίνω

εφόσον μπορούν και απομακρυσμένα να το ελέγξουν δε χρειάζεται να έρθει κάποιος τεχνικός να δει το ρουτερ(ρυθμίσεις κτλπ)

- - - Updated - - -

εδώ και ένα 10λεπτο προσπαθεί να κάνει conncting να το αφήσω ? 

- - - Updated - - -

από μόνο του(δεν είχα πατήσει κάτι εγώ).

----------


## snolly

> Καλημέρα.
> 
> Ας περιγράψω και εγώ το ατελείωτο χάος που υπάρχει στις εγκαταστάσεις Α/Κ VDSL. 
> Μένω περιστέρι Άγιο Γεώργιο κοντά στον Άγιο Ιερόθεο. 18/4/2016 μπαίνω στο site της wind και κοιτάζω διαθεσιμότητα με τον αριθμό τηλεφώνου μιας και είμαι συνδρομητής στη WIND και δείχνει πως είναι διαθέσιμο.
> 
> Παίρνω 1277 και ρωτάω πάλι για διαθεσιμότητα και από εκεί με διαβεβαιώνουν πως σαφώς υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα και σε 10 ημέρες θα έχω VDSL στο σπίτι μου και θα μου αποσταλεί και ο εξοπλισμός .
> 
> Αναφέρω πως ο ΟΤΕ δεν έχει διαθεσιμότητα και μου απαντούν πως αυτοί έχουν και το ότι δεν έχει ο ΟΤΕ δεν τους αφορά.
> Χαρούμενος που από τα 3.8 θα βρεθώ στα 50 Μbps ζούσα το όνειρό μου. Παραλαμβάνω τον εξοπλισμό και ξανακαλώ 2 φορές ανά 2-3 ημέρες για να μάθω την πρόοδο της σύνδεσης και με διαβεβαιώνουν πάλι πως σαφώς και όλα πάνε καλά παρ ότι δεν έχουν άμεσα εικόνα αλλά το σίγουρο είναι πως στο 10ήμερο όλα θα έχουν τελειώσει.
> ...


Wind <3 - το εγραψα μερικες σελιδες πισω πως αυτο θα κανουν

- - - Updated - - -

Για να καταλαβω, οπου εχουν μπει καμπινες σε καποιες (τυχαια) εχει δοθει διαθεσιμοτητα και σε καποιες οχι; διαβαζω απο πολυ κοντινους γειτονες πως ενεργοποιηθηκαν και για μενα το site του ΟΤΕ λεει Ιουνιο 2016.

----------


## bitman

*είμαι super απελπισμένος από αυτή τη κατάσταση.....ξέρετε μήπως φταίνε οι γραμμές...φαίνεται εδώ κανένα πρόβλημα να έχει και να μην υποστηρίζει vdsl?
συγνώμη αν έχω γίνει σπαμ αλλά δε ξέρω που αλλού να απευθυνθώ με γράφουν στο τηλεφωνικό κέντρο κάθε φορά που τους αναφέρω το πρόβλημα
*
Uptime: 0 days, 1:59:22 

DSL Type: ITU-T G.992.5 Annex A (ADSL2+ over POTS) 

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 890 / 15.182 

Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]: 41,26 / 634,30 

Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 12,3 / 13,5 

Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 5,1 / 8,5 

SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 14,6 / 13,9 

System Vendor ID (Local/Remote): TMMB / ---- 

Chipset Vendor ID (Local/Remote): BDCM / BDCM 

Loss of Framing (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Signal (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Power (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Link (Remote): - 

Error Seconds (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

FEC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 13.790 

CRC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 0 

HEC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 0

----------


## davidcas

Απρόσμενα γρήγορη η ανταπόκριση της Wind στο αίτημα για fastpath. 

Τηλεφωνησα χτες και ανεφερα το πρόβλημα με το υψηλό ping. Σε 15 λεπτά μου ήρθε μήνυμα πως το πρόβλημα βρίσκεται στον Βροχο (τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο) (sic)

Σήμερα το πρωι η ταχύτητα που κλειδώνω έπεσε κατα 1.5 mbit (περιπου 48.500) αλλα το Ping κατέβηκε στα 7ms

Attainable Net Data Rate: 50.098/22.093 (οριακό)

Αποσυνδέσεις δεν παρατηρώ προς το παρόν.

(WIND, Χρυσούπολη, Αίγλης)

----------


## bitman

> Απρόσμενα γρήγορη η ανταπόκριση της Wind στο αίτημα για fastpath. 
> 
> Τηλεφωνησα χτες και ανεφερα το πρόβλημα με το υψηλό ping. Σε 15 λεπτά μου ήρθε μήνυμα πως το πρόβλημα βρίσκεται στον Βροχο (τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο) (sic)
> 
> Σήμερα το πρωι η ταχύτητα που κλειδώνω έπεσε κατα 1.5 mbit (περιπου 48.500) αλλα το Ping κατέβηκε στα 7ms
> 
> Attainable Net Data Rate: 50.098/22.093 (οριακό)
> 
> Αποσυνδέσεις δεν παρατηρώ προς το παρόν.
> ...


δε μου φαίνεται καθόλου απρόσμενο εμένα με αυτά που περνάω με τη forthnet
χτες έγινε εμένα η σύνδεση vdsl και ακόμα περιμένω στα 13 κλειδώνω.. μέσω adsl τεχνολογίας από καλώδια οπτικής ίνας
για κάποιο λόγο δεν έχουν τροποποιήσει το vdsl ενώ με έχουν συνδέσει με την καμπίνα

----------


## Pokas

> *είμαι super απελπισμένος από αυτή τη κατάσταση.....ξέρετε μήπως φταίνε οι γραμμές...φαίνεται εδώ κανένα πρόβλημα να έχει και να μην υποστηρίζει vdsl?
> συγνώμη αν έχω γίνει σπαμ αλλά δε ξέρω που αλλού να απευθυνθώ με γράφουν στο τηλεφωνικό κέντρο κάθε φορά που τους αναφέρω το πρόβλημα
> *
> Uptime: 0 days, 1:59:22 
> 
> DSL Type: ITU-T G.992.5 Annex A (ADSL2+ over POTS) 
> 
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 890 / 15.182 
> 
> ...


Μπορείς να δεις στο μενού του DSL connection, όχι σε αυτό που πόσταρες, τι επιλογές έχει; μήπως έχει κάποιο κουμπί configuration;

----------


## bitman

> Μπορείς να δεις στο μενού του DSL connection, όχι σε αυτό που πόσταρες, τι επιλογές έχει; μήπως έχει κάποιο κουμπί configuration;


σαν επιλογή εχει αυτό εδώ(pick a task) : 




το οποίο με βγάζει εδώ :

----------


## Pokas

> σαν επιλογή εχει αυτό εδώ(pick a task) :


Μάλλον δεν είσαι χρήστης με δικαιώματα..
Δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ κάτι, σε βαζω σε κόπο, αλλά μπορείς να ποστάρεις τι έχει μέσα στις ρυθμίσεις του internet_VDSL και internet2_VDSL;

Αλλά το πρόβλημα αυτή τη στιγμή είναι το modulation.

δήλωσε και μια βλάβη, εφόσον σε έχουν βεβαιώσει οτι ενεργοποιήθηκες.

- - - Updated - - -

Αν δεν μπορείς να βρεις λύση στο τηλέφωνο, μπορείς να ποστάρεις στο forum στο θέμα VDSL forthnet support, απαντάνε τεχνικοι συνήθως.

----------


## bitman

> Μάλλον δεν είσαι χρήστης με δικαιώματα..
> Δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ κάτι, σε βαζω σε κόπο, αλλά μπορείς να ποστάρεις τι έχει μέσα στις ρυθμίσεις του internet_VDSL και internet2_VDSL;
> 
> Αλλά το πρόβλημα αυτή τη στιγμή είναι το modulation.
> 
> δήλωσε και μια βλάβη, εφόσον σε έχουν βεβαιώσει οτι ενεργοποιήθηκες.


καθόλου κόπο σιγα  :Wink:  μισο λεπτάκι

----------


## Pokas

> καθόλου κόπο σιγα  μισο λεπτάκι


τώρα ρίχνω λάδι στη φωτιά αλλά 99% με ενα router εμπορίου ακόμα και με ενα της πλάκας speedport θα έπαιζες σε VDSL...

- - - Updated - - -




> καθόλου κόπο σιγα  μισο λεπτάκι


βλέπεις εκεί που λέει VPI VCI;

δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι κενό, πρέπει να λέει 835 αν είσαι απο καμπίνα και 1102  αν είσαι απο ΑΚ, νομιζω..

----------


## Atallos

Δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι καθεσαι και γραφεις στο forum αντι να μιλησεις με την Forthnet

----------


## davidcas

> δε μου φαίνεται καθόλου απρόσμενο εμένα με αυτά που περνάω με τη forthnet
> χτες έγινε εμένα η σύνδεση vdsl και ακόμα περιμένω στα 13 κλειδώνω.. μέσω adsl τεχνολογίας από καλώδια οπτικής ίνας
> για κάποιο λόγο δεν έχουν τροποποιήσει το vdsl ενώ με έχουν συνδέσει με την καμπίνα


Και σε μένα αυτο συνέβη μολις ενεργοποιηθηκε η VDSL. Το router δουλευε σαν ADSL και δεν άλλαζε οσες επανεκκινήσεις κι αν του έκανα. Διέγραψα το ADSL Profile μεσω του μενού του, και ετσι αναγκαστικά έπαιξε σε VDSL.

----------


## jkoukos

> καθόλου κόπο σιγα  μισο λεπτάκι


Όχι αυτό, αλλά εκείνο που εμφανίζεται όταν πατήσεις πάνω δεξιά το "Details".

----------


## bitman

> Όχι αυτό, αλλά εκείνο που εμφανίζεται όταν πατήσεις πάνω δεξιά το "Details".

----------


## Pokas

μήπως να κάνεις αυτό που λέει ο Davidcas;

----------


## bitman

> μήπως να κάνεις αυτό που λέει ο Davidcas;


τα privilege του user δε με αφήνουν να κάνω κανένα configuration είναι πολύ limited




> τώρα ρίχνω λάδι στη φωτιά αλλά 99% με ενα router εμπορίου ακόμα και με ενα της πλάκας speedport θα έπαιζες σε VDSL...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> βλέπεις εκεί που λέει VPI VCI;
> 
> δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι κενό, πρέπει να λέει 835 αν είσαι απο καμπίνα και 1102  αν είσαι απο ΑΚ, νομιζω..


εδώ που είναι για adsl λέει 835..... : Συνημμένο Αρχείο 170356
άρα συνδέομε κανονικά στην καμπίνα , απλά για κάποιο λόγο δεν έχουν βάλει ρυθμίσεις και στο vdsl(τα έχουν κενά)

----------


## ThReSh

> Απρόσμενα γρήγορη η ανταπόκριση της Wind στο αίτημα για fastpath. 
> 
> Τηλεφωνησα χτες και ανεφερα το πρόβλημα με το υψηλό ping. Σε 15 λεπτά μου ήρθε μήνυμα πως το πρόβλημα βρίσκεται στον Βροχο (τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο) (sic)
> 
> Σήμερα το πρωι η ταχύτητα που κλειδώνω έπεσε κατα 1.5 mbit (περιπου 48.500) αλλα το Ping κατέβηκε στα 7ms
> 
> Attainable Net Data Rate: 50.098/22.093 (οριακό)
> 
> Αποσυνδέσεις δεν παρατηρώ προς το παρόν.
> ...


Να checkάρεις την καλωδίωση του σπιτιού...

----------


## Pokas

> τα privilege του user δε με αφήνουν να κάνω κανένα configuration είναι πολύ limited
> 
> 
> 
> εδώ που είναι για adsl λέει 835..... : Συνημμένο Αρχείο 170356
> άρα συνδέομε κανονικά στην καμπίνα , απλά για κάποιο λόγο δεν έχουν βάλει ρυθμίσεις και στο vdsl(τα έχουν κενά)


δεν μπορώ να δω το συνημμένο, δεν το βγάζει.
Να φανταστώ εσύ δεν μπορείς να αλλάξεις κάτι ε;
FYI διάβασα λίγο για το πρόβλημα σου στο google πολλοί χρήστες απλά άλλαξαν μόντεμ. Κυνήγα το με forthnet...

----------


## bitman

> δεν μπορώ να δω το συνημμένο, δεν το βγάζει.
> Να φανταστώ εσύ δεν μπορείς να αλλάξεις κάτι ε;
> FYI διάβασα λίγο για το πρόβλημα σου στο google πολλοί χρήστες απλά άλλαξαν μόντεμ. Κυνήγα το με forthnet...


αυτό πως φαίνεται είναι καλό http://www.skroutz.gr/s/7326658/TP-LINK-TD-W9970.html ?

----------


## Pokas

> αυτό πως φαίνεται είναι καλό http://www.skroutz.gr/s/7326658/TP-LINK-TD-W9970.html ?


αυτό πραγματικά θα πρέπει να το κρίνουν τα άλλα μελη του forum, εγώ προσωπικα πχ δεν είμαι καθόλου ευχαριστημένος με TP LINK γιατί κολλάνε ενώ DRAYTEK αγοράζω με κλειστά μάτια. 
Σε αυτή την αγορά είναι ότι πληρώνεις παίρνεις αλλά και που θα τύχεις....

----------


## Alexaras

Ξερουμε τιποτα για Οδο Αλκιμου κανεις vdsl απο Wind; Εχω το καφαο 20μετρα πισω απο το σπιτι μου και σκεφτομαι να το ενεργοποιησω..

----------


## slalom

Το 9980 που εχω δεν κολλαει ποτέ, και αυτο που εβαλες καλο θα ειναι

----------


## bitman

Κομπλέ μου το έφτιαξαν, thankssssss Forthnetttttttttt!!!!!
its super duper fasttttttttt

----------


## Pokas

> Κομπλέ μου το έφτιαξαν, thankssssss Forthnetttttttttt!!!!!
> its super duper fasttttttttt


 :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap: 
τι ήταν έμαθες;

----------


## bitman

> τι ήταν έμαθες;


μάλλον έπρεπε να το αφήσω να κάνει connecting μέχρι να συγχρονιστεί, συγνώμη για όσους ζάλισα :P

----------


## Pokas

> μάλλον έπρεπε να το αφήσω να κάνει connecting μέχρι να συγχρονιστεί, συγνώμη για όσους ζάλισα :P


Τουλάχιστον συγχρόνισε στα 50? στείλε ενα screenshot να σε χαρούμε!

----------


## bitman

> Τουλάχιστον συγχρόνισε στα 50? στείλε ενα screenshot να σε χαρούμε!


 :Wink:

----------


## amadeusex

Καλησπερα φιλοι μου.

Μετα απο σχεδον μια εβδομαδα (απο την προηγουμενη Τεταρτη) με 50αρα VDSL της WIND καποια συμπερασματα.

Κατα την αλλαγη της γραμμης απο ADSL σε VDSL εμεινα μια μερα χωρις ιντερνετ. Δεν ειχα IP. Την επομενη μερα 
εφ' οσον καλεσα την τεχνικη υποστηριξη ηρθε ενας τεχνικος (ευγενεστατος ο Νικος) για να ερευνησουμε το θεμα.

2.5 ωρες παιδευοταν ο ανθρωπος με συνεχη επικοινωνια με το κεντρο και το αποτελεσμα ηταν αρνητικο - μολις 
ειπαμε οτι μαλλον δεν θα βγαλουμε ακρη το προβλημα λυθηκε απο μονο του. IP και ολα δουλευαν κανονικα.

Ο Desktop υπολογιστης μου ειναι σε αλλο δωματιο και επικοινωνουσε με το ρουτερ ασυρματα. Μεσω Speedtest (Ookla)
αλλα και αλλων ανεξαρτητων σελιδων η ταχυτητα εφτανε στην καλυτερη περιπτωση τα 17 Mbit/s.
Downloads απο το Easybytez εφταναν στην καλυτερη των περιπτωσεων τα 2.1 MB/s (παλι εκει γυρω στα 15-18 Mbit/s)

Σημερα λοιπον με αφορμη ενα καινουργιο πληκτρολογιο περασα μια βολτα απο τον Κωτσοβολο και πηρα αυτο εδω:

http://www.kotsovolos.gr/site/comput...pa4010-500mbps

H διαφορα στα Speedtest (ookla) εδω


Απο Easybytez και το FTP του OTE απο 4 εως 4.5 ΜΒ/s

Το γεγονος οτι θα υπηρχαν απολειες απο την ασυρματη συνδεση μου ηταν γνωστο αλλα δεν περιμενα να ειναι τοσο μεγαλη η διαφορα.
Μεχρι να μετακομισω εδω βεβαια ο Desktop ηταν παντα συνδεδεμενος στο Ρουτερ μεσω LAN και οι ταχυτητα της συνδεσης μου μεχρι πριν μια
εβδομαδα δεν εφτανε για να δω καποια διαφορα στην ταχυτητα.

Αυτα απο 'μενα - Κατα τ'αλλα μια χαρα ειμαι με τη WIND.

----------


## Dimos35

> Ξερουμε τιποτα για Οδο Αλκιμου κανεις vdsl απο Wind; Εχω το καφαο 20μετρα πισω απο το σπιτι μου και σκεφτομαι να το ενεργοποιησω..


Αλκίμου που; Σου δίνει διαθεσιμότητα VDSL ο ΟΤΕ;
Αν ναι τότε απευθύνσου στη Wind.

In other news ... επιτέλους σήμερα σκάψανε την καμπίνα που ανήκω (495, τέρμα Αλκίμου) για ρεύμα. Ε, Ε, εεεεεέρχεται. Υπομονή για κανένα εικοσαήμερο θέλω να ελπίζω.

----------


## Dodolo

Νέα τοποθετηθείσα καμπίνα στη Χρυσοστόμου Σμύρνης, στην πλατεία με τα αγάλματα... Προχωράει σταθερά το έργο…

----------


## anthip09

Πέρασα νωρίτερα το μεσημέρι από Αρκαδίας και 25ης Μαρτίου και από Κύπρου χαμηλά προς Π. Τσαλδάρη. Εργασίες στο φουλ για οπτική ίνα.

----------


## Atallos

> Ξερουμε τιποτα για Οδο Αλκιμου κανεις vdsl απο Wind; Εχω το καφαο 20μετρα πισω απο το σπιτι μου και σκεφτομαι να το ενεργοποιησω..


Εγω που ειμαι στην καμπινα της Εσπεριδων παντως εχω εδω και μια βδομαδα απο Wind

----------


## amadeusex

> Εγω που ειμαι στην καμπινα της Εσπεριδων παντως εχω εδω και μια βδομαδα απο Wind


Εγω παιρνω απο αυτην:
http://fttxgr.eu/map?id=2375

WIND και εγω 50αρι vdsl επισης εδω και μια εβδομαδα

----------


## Atallos

Yeh στην ιδια εισαι

----------


## agellioforos

> Ξερουμε τιποτα για Οδο Αλκιμου κανεις vdsl απο Wind; Εχω το καφαο 20μετρα πισω απο το σπιτι μου και σκεφτομαι να το ενεργοποιησω..


 χθες εβαλαν ρευμα.

----------


## nicolasdr

Καλημέρα,αφού ξεκίνησαν και τα έργα στην κύπρου,ευελπιστώ να φτάσουν σχετικά σύντομα στο ύψος του 14ου γυμνασίου προς αντικατάσταση της άθλιας καμπίνας που βρίσκεται εκει  :Smile:

----------


## anthip09

> Καλημέρα,αφού ξεκίνησαν και τα έργα στην κύπρου,ευελπιστώ να φτάσουν σχετικά σύντομα στο ύψος του 14ου γυμνασίου προς αντικατάσταση της άθλιας καμπίνας που βρίσκεται εκει


Αν δε κάνω λάθος πήγαινε προς τη μεριά της Π. Μελά.

----------


## panos19744

Δύο με τρία στενά πάνω από το σπίτι μου έχει καινούρια καμπίνα ο οτε αλλά στο site του οτε μου λέει δεν μπορώ να βάλω vdsl.Λογικά δεν θα παίρνω από εκεί ιντερνετ ε;

----------


## Alexaras

Θα παω να τσεκαρω το κουτι γιατι δεν ειμαι σιγουρος πιο ειναι,ειμαι Αλκιμου και Πηνειου απο Wind λενε εχει κανονικα σημερα που μιλησα παλι να το ερευνησω το θεμα

----------


## jkoukos

> Δύο με τρία στενά πάνω από το σπίτι μου έχει καινούρια καμπίνα ο οτε αλλά στο site του οτε μου λέει δεν μπορώ να βάλω vdsl.Λογικά δεν θα παίρνω από εκεί ιντερνετ ε;


Μπορεί να μην έχει ακόμη ενεργοποιηθεί. Υπομονή λίγο καιρό ακόμη.

----------


## panos19744

Με τον αριθμό σταθέρου μου λέει ότι έχω διαθέσιμη vdsl εώς 30 αλλά με την διεύθηνση δεν μου βγάζει τίποτα διαθέσιμο...

----------


## jkoukos

Σε ADSL δεν πρόκειται να δεις καμία διαφορά. Πάλι από αστικό κέντρο θα είναι η σύνδεση.
Σε VDSL όμως από καμπίνα, η διαφορά θα είναι χαώδης.

- - - Updated - - -

Περίεργο μου φαίνεται να σου δίνει μόνο 30άρι από καμπίνα. Συνήθως αυτό γίνεται αν είσαι μακρυά από το DSLAM, που εικάζω ότι πρόκειται για αστικό κέντρο και όχι από καμπίνα.

----------


## snolly

ειλικρινα δεν εχω καταλαβει με ποια σειρα ενεργοποιουν ήδη εγκατεστημένες καμπίνες ή αν είναι απλά μια τυχαιότητα  :Smile:

----------


## Mirmidon

> ειλικρινα δεν εχω καταλαβει με ποια σειρα ενεργοποιουν ήδη εγκατεστημένες καμπίνες ή αν είναι απλά μια τυχαιότητα


Η αριθμοδότηση των καμπινών πάντως γίνεται ως εξής :

Με σημείο αναφοράς το Α/Κ η εκάστοτε περιοχή χωρίζεται σε 4 τεταρτημόρια με κάθετο άξονα την νοητή γραμμή από το Α/Κ προς τον βορρά και τον νότο.

Με φορά την κατεύθυνση των δεικτών του ρολογιού, ξεκινάει η αριθμοδότηση των καμπινών κατά τεταρτημόρια και όσο η κάθε καμπίνα βρίσκεται σε απόσταση μεγαλύτερη από το Α/Κ σε σχέση με προηγούμενη, τότε η αρίθμηση αυξάνεται.

Αν κάποιος δει με προσοχή το χάρτη των καμπινών θα παρατηρήσει ότι στο 1ο τεταρτημόριο βρίσκονται οι περισσότερες καμπίνες που έχουν  αντικατασταθεί και δοθεί σε κίνηση. Βάσει των παραπάνω μπορεί κανείς να υπολογίσει περίπου πως πάει το όλο έργο και πότε περίπου θα αναβαθμιστεί η καμπίνα που τον εξυπηρετεί . :Wink:

----------


## agellioforos

> Θα παω να τσεκαρω το κουτι γιατι δεν ειμαι σιγουρος πιο ειναι,ειμαι Αλκιμου και Πηνειου απο Wind λενε εχει κανονικα σημερα που μιλησα παλι να το ερευνησω το θεμα


Εισαι χαμηλα στην αλκιμου. νομιζα οτι ελεγες για τη καμπινα που ειναι στην οδο αλκιμου. οποτε λογικα πρεπει να παιρνεις απο τη 492 η οποια ειναι ειδη ενεργοποιημενη και δινει διαθεσιμοτητα ο οτε οποτε μπορει και η wind.

----------


## snolly

> Η αριθμοδότηση των καμπινών πάντως γίνεται ως εξής :
> 
> Με σημείο αναφοράς το Α/Κ η εκάστοτε περιοχή χωρίζεται σε 4 τεταρτημόρια με κάθετο άξονα την νοητή γραμμή από το Α/Κ προς τον βορρά και τον νότο.
> 
> Με φορά την κατεύθυνση των δεικτών του ρολογιού, ξεκινάει η αριθμοδότηση των καμπινών κατά τεταρτημόρια και όσο η κάθε καμπίνα βρίσκεται σε απόσταση μεγαλύτερη από το Α/Κ σε σχέση με προηγούμενη, τότε η αρίθμηση αυξάνεται.
> 
> Αν κάποιος δει με προσοχή το χάρτη των καμπινών θα παρατηρήσει ότι στο 1ο τεταρτημόριο βρίσκονται οι περισσότερες καμπίνες που έχουν  αντικατασταθεί και δοθεί σε κίνηση. Βάσει των παραπάνω μπορεί κανείς να υπολογίσει περίπου πως πάει το όλο έργο και πότε περίπου θα αναβαθμιστεί η καμπίνα που τον εξυπηρετεί .


δεν ισχυει αυτο τουλαχιστον στις ενεργοποιησεις γιατι νομιζω η 499 παιρνει η 497 παιρνει και η 498 δεν παιρνει  :Sad:

----------


## computer

Η wind μου βγαζει διαθεσιμοτητα Καπετάν Χρόνα ενώ η cosmote όχι!!Πως γινεται αυτο? :Thinking:

----------


## Nikiforos

> Η wind μου βγαζει διαθεσιμοτητα Καπετάν Χρόνα ενώ η cosmote όχι!!Πως γινεται αυτο?


καλημερα, απλα βλακειες της wind.....μη δινεις σημασια, 99% λαθος του συστηματος! εγινε και με αλλους και με wind και με forthnet!

----------


## teo74

καλημέρα και απο μενα!ξεκινησε και η αντικατασταση της καμπινας επι σοφοκλη βενιζελου και παπανικολη γωνια περιοχη αγιας τριαδας(τσαλαβουτα)!!!!μολις 20 μετρα απο το Σπιτι μου!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Mirmidon

> καλημέρα και απο μενα!ξεκινησε και η αντικατασταση της καμπινας επι σοφοκλη βενιζελου και παπανικολη γωνια περιοχη αγιας τριαδας(τσαλαβουτα)!!!!μολις 20 μετρα απο το Σπιτι μου!!!!!!!!!!!


Κάτω από το γήπεδο Ατρόμητου στα ταχυδρομεία κοντά σαν να λέμε. Μην ξεχάσεις να ενημερώσεις τον χάρτη με τις καμπίνες με φωτό αν γίνεται  :One thumb up:

----------


## teo74

Ένα τετράγωνο πιο κάτω από τα επτά!βέβαια είναι σε κατάσταση γιαπί...αλλά υπομονή...ιδού και η φωτο..η παλιά καμπίνα κείτεται νεκρή στο χωμα!

----------


## jkoukos

Νεκρή δεν είναι ακόμη, διότι δουλεύει η γραμμή σου. Απλά την ετοιμάζουν σιγά-σιγά για απόσυρση.
Μόλις μπει η καινούργια, θα έχουμε ανοικτή επέμβαση και μεταφορά των χάλκινων καλωδίων στην νέα.

----------


## teo74

> Νεκρή δεν είναι ακόμη, διότι δουλεύει η γραμμή σου. Απλά την ετοιμάζουν σιγά-σιγά για απόσυρση.
> Μόλις μπει η καινούργια, θα έχουμε ανοικτή επέμβαση και μεταφορά των χάλκινων καλωδίων στην νέα.


Αμήν ..άντε να δούμε το φως το αληθινοοοο

----------


## jkoukos

Θέλει δουλειά ακόμη. Να έρθουν οι οπτικές και το ρεύμα, να μπει και δοκιμασθεί ο εξοπλισμός και λίγη γραφειοκρατεία.
Γενικά όμως έχετε φάει το βόδι και μένει η ουρά του.

----------


## Mirmidon

> Θέλει δουλειά ακόμη. Να έρθουν οι οπτικές και το ρεύμα, να μπει και δοκιμασθεί ο εξοπλισμός και λίγη γραφειοκρατεία.
> Γενικά όμως έχετε φάει το βόδι και μένει η ουρά του.


Αιωνία η μνήμη στην ουρά τότε.  :Bless: 


Πάντως έχω να παρατηρήσω ότι η αναβάθμιση δια της αντικατάστασης των καμπινών έχει αρχίσει να γίνεται ολίγον τι .... άναρχα. :Whistle:

----------


## teo74

Κάθε μέρα προσευχομουν...θεε μου κάνα να αλλάξουν τη δική μου πρωτααα!

----------


## Stilskin

> καλημερα, απλα βλακειες της wind.....μη δινεις σημασια, 99% λαθος του συστηματος! εγινε και με αλλους και με wind και με forthnet!


Εγω θα έλεγα απο προσωπική εμπερία οτι υπάρχει πολύ μεγάλη πιθανότητα όντως να υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα απο την Wind με την μοναδική προυπόθεση να δίνει διαθεσιμότητα ο Οτε στην καμπίνα μας.
Ακόμα και σήμερα που αναβαθμίστηκε η γραμμή μου σε Vdsl η Forthnet - Vodafone μέσω των ιστοσελίδων τους δείχνουν οτι δεν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα για την διευθυνση μου!

----------


## Nikiforos

καλημερα, δε νομιζω οτι μπορει να δινει εναλλακτικος χωρις να δινει ο ΟΤΕ! αφου μονος σου ειπες οτι προυποθεση ειναι να δινει διαθεσιμοτητα ο ΟΤΕ στην καμπινα μας! αρα?

----------


## Stilskin

Καλημέρα! Τα ίδια λέμε απλά δεν διάβασες όλο το μήνυμα μου! Εννοείται οτι πρέπει να δίνει ο Οτε διαθεσιμότητα για να μπορέσουν να δώσουν και οι εναλλακτικοί!

Το θέμα είναι οτι ακόμα και να υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα απο τους εναλλακτικούς όπως στην Wind στην δική μου περίπτωση, οι υπόλοιποι εναλλακτικοί μέσω της αναζήτησης στις ιστοσελίδες ακόμα και τώρα δεν δίνουν διαθεσιμότητα!!!
Αν θές μπορείς να μου το εξηγήσεις πως γίνεται αυτό?
Αρα ποιον απο τους 2 να πιστέψω? Την Wind ή τους άλλους???  :Whistle:  :Thinking:

----------


## snolly

εγω δεν το ρισκαρω να κανω αιτησεις οσο δε δινει διαθεσιμοτητα ο ΟΤΕ. ακομα λεει : "Ιουνιος 2016"

----------


## Mirmidon

> Καλημέρα! Τα ίδια λέμε απλά δεν διάβασες όλο το μήνυμα μου! Εννοείται οτι πρέπει να δίνει ο Οτε διαθεσιμότητα για να μπορέσουν να δώσουν και οι εναλλακτικοί!
> 
> Το θέμα είναι οτι ακόμα και να υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα απο τους εναλλακτικούς όπως στην Wind στην δική μου περίπτωση, οι υπόλοιποι εναλλακτικοί μέσω της αναζήτησης στις ιστοσελίδες ακόμα και τώρα δεν δίνουν διαθεσιμότητα!!!
> Αν θές μπορείς να μου το εξηγήσεις πως γίνεται αυτό?
> Αρα ποιον απο τους 2 να πιστέψω? Την Wind ή τους άλλους???


Σου είναι δύσκολο να καταλάβεις ότι σε κοροϊδεύουν γιατί αυτό γίνεται στην ουσία. Άλλο τι μπορεί να δείχνει και άλλο τι μπορεί να κάνει στην πραγματικότητα. Θα νομίζεις ότι δίνει πχ η Wind γιατί έτσι δείχνει το site  θα πας να κάνεις αίτηση και θα μείνεις με την .....αίτηση στο χέρι. :Thumb down:  Αυτό στο χωριό μου λέγεται απατεωνιά.  :No no: 

Στις ΗΠΑ κλείνουν ολόκληρες εταιρίες αν διαπιστωθεί κάτι τέτοιο. Στα μπαχαλο-βαλκάνια όμως βρίσκεις ανυποψίαστους καταναλωτές με το τσουβάλι και ένεκα της   ανυπαρξίας ουσιαστικής προστασίας παρατηρούνται φαινόμενα σαν αυτό που περιγράφεται σε αυτό το forum σε αρκετά σημεία. Τουλάχιστον η Cosmote δεν σε κοροϊδεύει στο θέμα της διαθεσιμότητας. 

Η αρχή του τέλος της "προβατοποίηση" του εαυτού μας ξεκινάει πρώτα από εμάς τους ίδιους. Καλά κάνουν λοιπόν και αναρωτιούνται αρκετοί εδώ τι συμβαίνει, αλλά παιδιά πρέπει να το καταλάβετε ότι αν ήρθατε εδώ να λύσετε τις απορίες σας και δεν δέχεστε με τίποτα τι σας λέει ο άλλος και αν δεν διαθέτετε κριτική σκέψη, μην περιμένετε απαντήσεις στις απορίες σας, όχι μόνον εδώ αλλά και πουθενά. Δώστε και λίγο χρόνο και διαβάστε όσο μπορείτε παλιά μυνήματα μερικές σελίδες πίσω για να καταλάβετε τι τρέχει και να ψυλλιαστείτε και λίγο. :Wink:

----------


## jimmyl

> Σου είναι δύσκολο να καταλάβεις ότι σε κοροϊδεύουν γιατί αυτό γίνεται στην ουσία. Άλλο τι μπορεί να δείχνει και άλλο τι μπορεί να κάνει στην πραγματικότητα. Θα νομίζεις ότι δίνει πχ η Wind γιατί έτσι δείχνει το site  θα πας να κάνεις αίτηση και θα μείνεις με την .....αίτηση στο χέρι. Αυτό στο χωριό μου λέγεται απατεωνιά. 
> 
> Στις ΗΠΑ κλείνουν ολόκληρες εταιρίες αν διαπιστωθεί κάτι τέτοιο. Στα μπαχαλο-βαλκάνια όμως βρίσκεις ανυποψίαστους καταναλωτές με το τσουβάλι και ένεκα της   ανυπαρξίας ουσιαστικής προστασίας παρατηρούνται φαινόμενα σαν αυτό που περιγράφεται σε αυτό το forum σε αρκετά σημεία. Τουλάχιστον η Cosmote δεν σε κοροϊδεύει στο θέμα της διαθεσιμότητας. 
> 
> Η αρχή του τέλος της "προβατοποίηση" του εαυτού μας ξεκινάει πρώτα από εμάς τους ίδιους. Καλά κάνουν λοιπόν και αναρωτιούνται αρκετοί εδώ τι συμβαίνει, αλλά παιδιά πρέπει να το καταλάβετε ότι αν ήρθατε εδώ να λύσετε τις απορίες σας και δεν δέχεστε με τίποτα τι σας λέει ο άλλος και αν δεν διαθέτετε κριτική σκέψη, μην περιμένετε απαντήσεις στις απορίες σας, όχι μόνον εδώ αλλά και πουθενά. Δώστε και λίγο χρόνο και διαβάστε όσο μπορείτε παλιά μυνήματα μερικές σελίδες πίσω για να καταλάβετε τι τρέχει και να ψυλλιαστείτε και λίγο.


Οι περισσοτεροι δεν διαθετουν ΠΑΙΔΕΙΑ  ποσο μαλλον καταναλωτικη ΠΑΙΔΕΙΑ

----------


## jkoukos

> Σου είναι δύσκολο να καταλάβεις ότι σε κοροϊδεύουν γιατί αυτό γίνεται στην ουσία. Άλλο τι μπορεί να δείχνει και άλλο τι μπορεί να κάνει στην πραγματικότητα. Θα νομίζεις ότι δίνει πχ η Wind γιατί έτσι δείχνει το site  θα πας να κάνεις αίτηση και θα μείνεις με την .....αίτηση στο χέρι. Αυτό στο χωριό μου λέγεται απατεωνιά.


Νομίζω ότι κατάλαβες λάθος.
Στο αμέσως προηγούμενο μήνυμα, αναφέρει ότι ήδη έχει αναβαθμισθεί σε VDSL από καμπίνα και απορεί γιατί οι άλλοι 2 πάροχοι δεν δίνουν διαθεσιμότητα.



> Ακόμα και σήμερα που αναβαθμίστηκε η γραμμή μου σε Vdsl η Forthnet - Vodafone μέσω των ιστοσελίδων τους δείχνουν οτι δεν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα για την διευθυνση μου!


Το γιατί δεν δίνουν οι άλλοι είναι καθαρά δικό τους θέμα. Μπορεί να μην είναι έτοιμοι ή να μην έχουν έλθει σε συμφωνία με τον ΟΤΕ ή κάτι άλλο. Αυτοί χάνουν έσοδα.

----------


## Mirmidon

> Νομίζω ότι κατάλαβες λάθος.
> Στο αμέσως προηγούμενο μήνυμα, αναφέρει ότι ήδη έχει αναβαθμισθεί σε VDSL από καμπίνα και απορεί γιατί οι άλλοι 2 πάροχοι δεν δίνουν διαθεσιμότητα.
> 
> 
> Το γιατί δεν δίνουν οι άλλοι είναι καθαρά δικό τους θέμα. Μπορεί να μην είναι έτοιμοι ή να μην έχουν έλθει σε συμφωνία με τον ΟΤΕ ή κάτι άλλο. Αυτοί χάνουν έσοδα.


Σε αυτόν άμεσα απευθύνομαι στην πρώτη πρόταση μόνον. Στη συνέχεια (από το "θα νομίζεις..." κλπ) χρησιμοποιώ το πρώτο πρόσωπο χάριν του παραδείγματος. Έχει και ένα "π.χ." στην ίδια πρόταση και δεν σημαίνει προ Χριστού, το χ είναι με μικρό επίτηδες. Δεν αναφέρομαι απευθείας στον ίδιο. :Yawn:

----------


## Stilskin

> Σου είναι δύσκολο να καταλάβεις ότι σε κοροϊδεύουν γιατί αυτό γίνεται στην ουσία. Άλλο τι μπορεί να δείχνει και άλλο τι μπορεί να κάνει στην πραγματικότητα. Θα νομίζεις ότι δίνει πχ η Wind γιατί έτσι δείχνει το site  θα πας να κάνεις αίτηση και θα μείνεις με την .....αίτηση στο χέρι. Αυτό στο χωριό μου λέγεται απατεωνιά.


Ευχαριστώ την Wind που με την *κοροϊδία* της  κατάφερα να αλλάξω ταχύτητα στο προφίλ μου. Η πλάκα ήταν οτι ποτέ δεν κράτησα αίτηση στα χέρια μου.  :Whistle:  :Razz:  Ολα έγιναν μέσω internet και τηλεφωνικής επικοινωνίας. :One thumb up: 
Πάντως στο δικό μου χωριό η Wind έκανε σωστά την δουλειά της ενώ οι υπόλοιποι υποθέτω οτι ξεκίνησαν νωρίτερα τις καλοκαιρινές διακοπές.





> Σε αυτόν άμεσα απευθύνομαι στην πρώτη πρόταση μόνον. Στη συνέχεια (από το "θα νομίζεις..." κλπ) χρησιμοποιώ το πρώτο πρόσωπο χάριν του παραδείγματος. Έχει και ένα "π.χ." στην ίδια πρόταση και δεν σημαίνει προ Χριστού, το χ είναι με μικρό επίτηδες. Δεν αναφέρομαι απευθείας στον ίδιο.


Εχασα ενα λεπτό για να διαβάσω το εκτός τόπου και χρόνου μύνημα σου καθώς και να σου απαντήσω. Επειδή πιστευω το σωστό είναι να κάνουμε καλύτερη διαχείριση του χρόνου μας, θα σου πρότεινα να κάνεις και εσυ το ίδιο πρίν απαντήσεις στα σχόλια του κάθε συγγραφέα.  :Wink: 
Ετσι για το σωστό της υπόθεσης, και για να μην γράφουμε σεντόνια δίχως ουσία.

- - - Updated - - -

----------


## Mirmidon

> Ευχαριστώ την Wind που με την *κοροϊδία* της  κατάφερα να αλλάξω ταχύτητα στο προφίλ μου. Η πλάκα ήταν οτι ποτέ δεν κράτησα αίτηση στα χέρια μου.  Ολα έγιναν μέσω internet και τηλεφωνικής επικοινωνίας.
> Πάντως στο δικό μου χωριό η Wind έκανε σωστά την δουλειά της ενώ οι υπόλοιποι υποθέτω οτι ξεκίνησαν νωρίτερα τις καλοκαιρινές διακοπές.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Εχασα ενα λεπτό για να διαβάσω το εκτός τόπου και χρόνου μύνημα σου καθώς και να σου απαντήσω. Επειδή πιστευω το σωστό είναι να κάνουμε καλύτερη διαχείριση του χρόνου μας, θα σου πρότεινα να κάνεις και εσυ το ίδιο πρίν απαντήσεις στα σχόλια του κάθε συγγραφέα. 
> Ετσι για το σωστό της υπόθεσης, και για να μην γράφουμε σεντόνια δίχως ουσία.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -


Είσαι και εσύ της υπόθεσης και αδυνατείς να κατανοήσεις παίρνοντας τα τοις μετρητοίς. Ποιος σου είπε ότι στο παράδειγμα "φωτογραφίζω" εσένα. Το φαινόμενο κάποιων παρόχων για διαθεσιμότητα VDSL σε αντίθεση με την πραγματικότητα περιέγραφα. Στο κάτω κάτω να μην ρώταγες "......Το θέμα είναι οτι ακόμα και να υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα απο τους εναλλακτικούς όπως στην Wind στην δική μου περίπτωση, οι υπόλοιποι εναλλακτικοί μέσω της αναζήτησης στις ιστοσελίδες ακόμα και τώρα δεν δίνουν διαθεσιμότητα!!!Αν θές μπορείς να μου το εξηγήσεις πως γίνεται αυτό?Αρα ποιον απο τους 2 να πιστέψω? Την Wind ή τους άλλους???............"

Αν παρακολουθούσες το thread θα διαπίστωνες ότι σε αρκετές περιπτώσεις και η Wind δείχνει διαθεσιμότητα δίχως να την παρέχει, τη στιγμή που ούτε η Cosmote διέθετε. Συμπέρασμα : Οι databases διαθεσιμότητας στις ιστοσελίδες των παρόχων ΔΕΝ είναι αξιόπιστες Το ότι η περίπτωσή σου ήταν διαφορετική δεν είναι και ο κανόνας.

Το έχω ξαναπεί ότι μερικοί εδώ καταλαβαίνετε ότι διαβάζετε και μερικοί διαβάζετε ότι καταλαβαίνετε. Δεν πειράζει δικαίωμα στη ζωή έχουμε όλοι.

----------


## Stilskin

> Είσαι και εσύ της υπόθεσης και αδυνατείς να κατανοήσεις παίρνοντας τα τοις μετρητοίς. Ποιος σου είπε ότι στο παράδειγμα "φωτογραφίζω" εσένα. Το φαινόμενο κάποιων παρόχων για διαθεσιμότητα VDSL σε αντίθεση με την πραγματικότητα περιέγραφα. Στο κάτω κάτω να μην ρώταγες "......Το θέμα είναι οτι ακόμα και να υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα απο τους εναλλακτικούς όπως στην Wind στην δική μου περίπτωση, οι υπόλοιποι εναλλακτικοί μέσω της αναζήτησης στις ιστοσελίδες ακόμα και τώρα δεν δίνουν διαθεσιμότητα!!!Αν θές μπορείς να μου το εξηγήσεις πως γίνεται αυτό?Αρα ποιον απο τους 2 να πιστέψω? Την Wind ή τους άλλους???............"
> 
> Αν παρακολουθούσες το thread θα διαπίστωνες ότι σε αρκετές περιπτώσεις και η Wind δείχνει διαθεσιμότητα δίχως να την παρέχει, τη στιγμή που ούτε η Cosmote διέθετε. Συμπέρασμα : Οι databases διαθεσιμότητας στις ιστοσελίδες των παρόχων ΔΕΝ είναι αξιόπιστες Το ότι η περίπτωσή σου ήταν διαφορετική δεν είναι και ο κανόνας.
> 
> Το έχω ξαναπεί ότι μερικοί εδώ καταλαβαίνετε ότι διαβάζετε και μερικοί διαβάζετε ότι καταλαβαίνετε. Δεν πειράζει δικαίωμα στη ζωή έχουμε όλοι.


Ρητορικής σημασίας ήταν η ερώτηση μου αλλά προφανώς δεν έγινε κατανοητό. Δεν πειράζει.  :Smile: 
Εκτός απο τον άμεσα "θιγόμενο" αφού δικό μου κείμενο παρέθεσες και πάνω σε αυτό εξαπέλυσες την επίθεση, μπορείς να διαπιστώσεις οτι και άλλος χρήστης κατάλαβε οτι τα λεγόμενα σου φωτογραφίζουν άμεσα εμένα.

Αρα καλό είναι να προσέχεις εσυ ο ίδιος τι γράφεις γιατί φαίνεται οτι η τελευταία πρόταση σου ισχύει ακριβώς και για σένα. 

Οσον αφορά τώρα την διαθεσιμότητα θα καταντήσω κουραστικός λέγοντας για άλλη μια φορά "Cosmote πρώτα και μετά οι υπόλοιποι."
Για την εγκυρότητα στις ιστοσελίδες τους ακόμα και τηλεφωνικά να ρωτήσεις το ίδιο θα σου πούν. Οτι βλέπουν στο σύστημα τους, αντίστοιχα αποτελέσματα δίνει και η σελίδα του εκάστοτε παρόχου. Τουλάχιστον έτσι έγινε στην δική μου περίπτωση στην Wind καθώς και σε άλλες 3 περιπτώσεις γνωστών που προσπάθησαν να μάθουν διαθεσιμότητα μέσω της εξυπηρέτησης πελατών.
Μετοχές δεν έχω πάντως στην Wind. Αλλά δεν μπορώ να αφήσω ασχολίαστο το γεγονός οτι και οι άλλοι πάροχοι σε μερικές περιπτώσεις δεν είναι ενημερωμένοι.

Για μένα η όλη υπόθεση έληξε ιδανικά.  :One thumb up:  Τωρα απλά απολαμβάνω την αναβαθμισμένη σύνδεση μου.

----------


## mike_871

Ειναι στο χερι του καθε παροχου αν θελει να δωσει υπηρεσιες απο τις καινουριες καμπινες, εχει δυνατοτητα να δωσει μετα απο 10 μερες απ'οταν δωσει υπηρεσιες ο οτε,
σε καποιες καμπινες μπορει και να μην δωσει καθολου υπηρεσιες (εναλλακτικος παροχος).

----------


## Hetfield

Η Wind ακομα δινει διαθεσιμοτητα στην περιοχη της Ανθουπολης.

----------


## Stilskin

Σε ορισμένες καμπίνες που είναι ενεργοποιημένες όντως υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα απο την Wind. Μια απο αυτές είναι και η 463 στην οποία υπάγομαι.

----------


## romankonis

Χίλιες φορές είπαμε..... Αν ΟΤΕ δίνει διαθεσιμότητα, τότε υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα, αν όχι, όχι. Τι δεν καταλάβετε..

----------


## Hetfield

> Χίλιες φορές είπαμε..... Αν ΟΤΕ δίνει διαθεσιμότητα, τότε υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα, αν όχι, όχι. Τι δεν καταλάβετε..


Αυτο που λες ισχυει τις περισσοτερες φορες αλλα οχι παντα. 
Μαλλον καποιος αλλος δεν καταλαβαινει.

----------


## toxicgarbage

Έργα πλεον γίνονται στην περιοχή του αγίου αντωνίου,καθώς επίσης και στην περικλέους στην κηπούπολη

----------


## Kenzu44

> Έργα πλεον γίνονται στην περιοχή του αγίου αντωνίου,καθώς επίσης και στην περικλέους στην κηπούπολη


Επιτελους ενα μνμ διαφορετικο. Δεν ξερω γιατι,αλλα τελευταια μονο flame υπαρχει εδω να διαβασεις!
Υπαλληλος του οτε μου ειπε και αυτος οπως ενα μελος εδω παλαιοτερα οτι ολο το περιστερι θα εχει vdsl μεχρι το τελος του 2016! Μακαρι μπας και δουμε ασπρη μερα και εμεις που εχουμε 2αρα συνδεση ακομα!

----------


## Kootoomootoo

> Επιτελους ενα μνμ διαφορετικο. Δεν ξερω γιατι,αλλα τελευταια μονο flame υπαρχει εδω να διαβασεις!
> Υπαλληλος του οτε μου ειπε και αυτος οπως ενα μελος εδω παλαιοτερα οτι ολο το περιστερι θα εχει vdsl μεχρι το τελος του 2016! Μακαρι μπας και δουμε ασπρη μερα και εμεις που εχουμε 2αρα συνδεση ακομα!


Μάλλον θα στο είπε εδώ ο george94, ότι λέει ισχύει πάντα

----------


## Mirmidon

> Επιτελους ενα μνμ διαφορετικο. Δεν ξερω γιατι,αλλα τελευταια μονο flame υπαρχει εδω να διαβασεις!
> Υπαλληλος του οτε μου ειπε και αυτος οπως ενα μελος εδω παλαιοτερα οτι ολο το περιστερι θα εχει vdsl μεχρι το τελος του 2016! Μακαρι μπας και δουμε ασπρη μερα και εμεις που εχουμε 2αρα συνδεση ακομα!


Αυτό το ξέρουμε εδώ και μήνες.  :Whistle:

----------


## toxicgarbage

ισχύει,και εγω εχω βαρεθεί να διαβάζω για την wind εδω  :Evil: 
πάντως στην περιοχή του μετρό εχουν σκάψει τις παλιές καμπίνες για αλλαγή,αυτο είδα σήμερα τουλάχιστον.

----------


## mike_871

> πάντως στην περιοχή του μετρό εχουν σκάψει τις παλιές καμπίνες για αλλαγή,αυτο είδα σήμερα τουλάχιστον.


ναι Μαιο-Ιουνιο θα τις αλλαξουν ολες το εχω ξαναγραψει

----------


## Mirmidon

> ναι Μαιο-Ιουνιο θα τις αλλαξουν ολες το εχω ξαναγραψει


Όλες;  Σε ποιο από τα 2 μετρό;

----------


## anthip09

Στον Αγ. Αντώνη. Πέρασαν οπτική απο Κύπρου προς Σοφ. Βενιζέλου και στην Αρκαδίας & 25ης Μαρτίου.

----------


## Jazzer

Χωρίς καμία απολύτως διάθεση γκρίνιας, απλά σε μια προσπάθεια να καταλάβουμε πως προχωράνε τα έργα στο Περιστέρι, σκέφτομαι το εξής : 
Εντάξει με τα έργα στην Κηπούπολη, οι άνθρωποι είχαν ταχύτητες 3-4 mbps το πολύ, δίκαια λοιπόν ξεκίνησαν από εκεί να τοποθετούν καμπίνες vdsl. Στην περιοχή μου (λόφος αξιωματικών) παίζουμε με 7-8 mbps, στη Νέα Ζωή ακόμα χειρότερα, 5-6 mbps. Ποιά η λογική να βάζουν τώρα καμπίνες γύρω γύρω από το Α/Κ στον Άγιο Αντώνιο, όταν ήδη είχαν 14-15 mbps κι εμείς να περιμένουμε ακόμα ; 'Εχω την αίσθηση ότι ενώ ξεκίνησαν πρώτα τα έργα από τις πιο απομακρυσμένες περιοχές του Περιστερίου, τώρα το πάνε όπως να'ναι...  :Thinking:

----------


## Kenzu44

> Χωρίς καμία απολύτως διάθεση γκρίνιας, απλά σε μια προσπάθεια να καταλάβουμε πως προχωράνε τα έργα στο Περιστέρι, σκέφτομαι το εξής : 
> Εντάξει με τα έργα στην Κηπούπολη, οι άνθρωποι είχαν ταχύτητες 3-4 mbps το πολύ, δίκαια λοιπόν ξεκίνησαν από εκεί να τοποθετούν καμπίνες vdsl. Στην περιοχή μου (λόφος αξιωματικών) παίζουμε με 7-8 mbps, στη Νέα Ζωή ακόμα χειρότερα, 5-6 mbps. Ποιά η λογική να βάζουν τώρα καμπίνες γύρω γύρω από το Α/Κ στον Άγιο Αντώνιο, όταν ήδη είχαν 14-15 mbps κι εμείς να περιμένουμε ακόμα ; 'Εχω την αίσθηση ότι ενώ ξεκίνησαν πρώτα τα έργα από τις πιο απομακρυσμένες περιοχές του Περιστερίου, τώρα το πάνε όπως να'ναι...



Καλα τα λες! Η λογικη ελεγε οτι πρεπει να φτιαξουν τις γειτονιες με το μεγαλυτερο προβλημα και μετα να πηγαινουν σε αυτες με το μικροτερο! Απλα το μονο που ευχομαι ειναι να γινουν στο 16 και να εχουμε ολοι στο περιστερι vdsl.(αν και πολυ φοβαμαι ουτε το 2018 δεν με βλεπω στην νεα ζωη αλλα τεσπα μακαρι να βαλουν παντου!)

----------


## anthip09

> Χωρίς καμία απολύτως διάθεση γκρίνιας, απλά σε μια προσπάθεια να καταλάβουμε πως προχωράνε τα έργα στο Περιστέρι, σκέφτομαι το εξής : 
> Εντάξει με τα έργα στην Κηπούπολη, οι άνθρωποι είχαν ταχύτητες 3-4 mbps το πολύ, δίκαια λοιπόν ξεκίνησαν από εκεί να τοποθετούν καμπίνες vdsl. Στην περιοχή μου (λόφος αξιωματικών) παίζουμε με 7-8 mbps, στη Νέα Ζωή ακόμα χειρότερα, 5-6 mbps. Ποιά η λογική να βάζουν τώρα καμπίνες γύρω γύρω από το Α/Κ στον Άγιο Αντώνιο, όταν ήδη είχαν 14-15 mbps κι εμείς να περιμένουμε ακόμα ; 'Εχω την αίσθηση ότι ενώ ξεκίνησαν πρώτα τα έργα από τις πιο απομακρυσμένες περιοχές του Περιστερίου, τώρα το πάνε όπως να'ναι...


Συμφωνώ μαζί σου απόλυτα. Άσε που οι δρομοι περιμετρικά του Αγ. Αντώνη καλύπτονται λογικά με Vdsl. απο το Α.Κ οποτε δεν μπορω να καταλάβω γιατί συνέχισαν εκεί τα έργα. Όπως και να χει πάντως ειναι θετικό που αυτά προχωράνε οποτε αργά η γρήγορα θα καλυφθουμε και εμείς.

----------


## Kootoomootoo

Μήπως τους ανάγκασε ο δήμος να κάνουν και εκεί έργα;

----------


## Mirmidon

Αν δεν εξηγήσει εδώ κάποιος, από την ίδια την Cosmote, πως εξελίσσεται το έργο μόνο να παρακολουθούμε θα μπορούμε μέχρι να τελειώσει. Εγώ πιστεύω ότι προχωράει με γοργούς ρυθμούς πάντως.

----------


## man with no name

'Οπως είχα γράψει και σε παλαιότερο πόστ,δεν είναι λογικό να καλύπτεις πρώτα περιοχές που είναι κοντά στο κέντρο του Περιστερίου και να αφήνεις έξω π.χ Νέα Ζωή και Λόφο Αξιωματικών.Έγω από τα μέσα Νοεμβρίου είμαι με 1mbps ,αν είναι δυνατόν,έλεος ρε ΟΤΕ.

----------


## slalom

Μπορει να ξεκινανε απο εκει οι ινες και να απλωνονται προς την περιφερεια

----------


## jimmyl

Μονο οσοι εμπλεκονται αμεσα στο εργο μπορουν να εχουν σαφη εικονα για το πως και το γιατι

----------


## balandis

σκεφτομαι να παω οτε αυριο τελικη το εχω παλεψει με τη vodafone πολλες φορες.ισχυει το vdsl προγραμμα 50 μβς με 39.90 απεριοριστα σταθερα και 30 προς κινητα,ειναι μεσα το παγιο και ο φορος??ξερει καποιος να μου πει???αλλιως εφυγα!!!

----------


## ToAlani

Εγώ που είμαι Καρυάτιδος & Αγίου Βασιλείου κοντά και τα έργα σταματήσανε μερικά τετράγωνα ποιο πάνω πως πρέπει να αισθάνομαι δηλαδή.. φίλος μου μένει Άγιο Αντώνη και έχει VDSL 50άρα από το Κέντρο του ΟΤΕ... μα στα 700 μέτρα είναι..
και τώρα κάνουν έργα και θα αλλάξουν τις καμπίνες της γειτονιάς του... στα Άσπρα Χώματα.. τίποτα...

----------


## mike_871

> Εγώ που είμαι Καρυάτιδος & Αγίου Βασιλείου κοντά και τα έργα σταματήσανε μερικά τετράγωνα ποιο πάνω πως πρέπει να αισθάνομαι δηλαδή.. φίλος μου μένει Άγιο Αντώνη και έχει VDSL 50άρα από το Κέντρο του ΟΤΕ... μα στα 700 μέτρα είναι..
> και τώρα κάνουν έργα και θα αλλάξουν τις καμπίνες της γειτονιάς του... στα Άσπρα Χώματα.. τίποτα...


Για 1 μηνα διαφορά ειναι το προβλημα σου? Δεν καταλαβαινω.
Οποιος θελει να συνεισφέρει στην οργανωση και στον σχεδιασμο ας κανει αιτημα στον ΟΤΕ

----------


## alexvsbcity

Το ένας μήνας από που προκύπτει; Γιατί αν είναι να μπουν καμπίνες σε 1 μήνα οκ όλα καλά. Είμαι και εγώ λίγο πιο πέρα από το φίλο και ότι τα έργα σταμάτησαν 2 τετράγωνα πιο πάνω είναι λίγο πίκρα.

----------


## Mirmidon

Παιδιά καταλάβετε κάτι, τα έργα δεν σταμάτησαν. Θα ολοκληρωθούν κανονικά. Χαλιέστε χωρίς λόγο.

----------


## toxicgarbage

> Παιδιά καταλάβετε κάτι, τα έργα δεν σταμάτησαν. Θα ολοκληρωθούν κανονικά. Χαλιέστε χωρίς λόγο.


εμεις περιμένουμε τόσο καιρό απο τότε που ξεκίνησαν τα έργα να μπει η καμπίνα και σε εμας και βγάζουμε καντήλες τώρα που  φύγανε μακριά.
μαικ 1 μήνα έκαναν να βαλουν οσες εχουν βαλει;;;ημαρτον,άνοιξε τον χάρτη,δες πόσες κόκκινες εχει ο χάρτης,πόσες πράσινες εχουν μπει τόσο καιρό που γίνονται τα έργα και θα καταλάβεις.

----------


## romankonis

Διαθεσιμότητα από αρχές Σεπτεμβρίου για αυτές που βάζουν τώρα. Περιμένετε. Λόφο Αξιωματικών ξεκίνημα έργων από τον Ιούλιο. Εδώ κλείνει το θέμα ποτέ και γιατί. Έργα ξεκίνησαν, και εδώ δε σας άρεσε από που άρχισαν. Ξέχασαν να σας ρωτήσουν. Αρκετά. Τώρα περιμένετε. Μέχρι τέλος της χρονιάς θα ολοκληρωθούν όλα τα έργα στο Περιστέρι. Σιγά σιγά θα πάτε σε VDSL.

----------


## mike_871

> εμεις περιμένουμε τόσο καιρό απο τότε που ξεκίνησαν τα έργα να μπει η καμπίνα και σε εμας και βγάζουμε καντήλες τώρα που  φύγανε μακριά.
> μαικ 1 μήνα έκαναν να βαλουν οσες εχουν βαλει;;;ημαρτον,άνοιξε τον χάρτη,δες πόσες κόκκινες εχει ο χάρτης,πόσες πράσινες εχουν μπει τόσο καιρό που γίνονται τα έργα και θα καταλάβεις.


Αν διαβασεις το νημα θα καταλαβεις βαριεμαι να τα ξαναγραφω

----------


## snolly

σημερα οπως κατεβαινα την Εδέσσης με το αυτοκινητο ειδα ειχε τοποθετηθει η 495 (καινουρια) αλλα διπλα της ειχε μια μεγαλη τρυπα στο πεζοδρομιο, φαινεται να μην την εχουν τελειωσει δηλαδη

----------


## atux_null

καλημέρα σας. στην Βάρναλη προς Κων/λεως έχει τεχνικούς του ΟΤΕ εδώ και ένα 10ήμερο έχουν ανοίξει τα φρεάτια τους και ρίχνους ίνες. Σήμερα μίλησα μαζί τους και μου είπαν ότι απλώνουν για το vdsl στην περιοχή. όσοι κινηθείτε προς τα εκεί θα τους δείτε εκεί.

----------


## ToAlani

> Για 1 μηνα διαφορά ειναι το προβλημα σου? Δεν καταλαβαινω.
> Οποιος θελει να συνεισφέρει στην οργανωση και στον σχεδιασμο ας κανει αιτημα στον ΟΤΕ


Ποιον ένα μήνα.. για ένα εξάμηνο διάφορά το κόβω.. μη σου πω.. και βάλε. Τέσπα υπομονή.

----------


## jkoukos

> Αυτο που λες ισχυει τις περισσοτερες φορες αλλα οχι παντα. 
> Μαλλον καποιος αλλος δεν καταλαβαινει.


Με ποιον μαγικό τρόπο μπορεί να δώσει κανονικά VDSL η Wind από καμπίνα, αν δεν δίνει ο ΟΤΕ;
Όλοι οι πάροχοι, *νοικιάζουν* την υπηρεσία από τον ΟΤΕ, από τον δικό του εξοπλισμό. Αν δεν δώσει ο ΟΤΕ, κανείς άλλος δεν μπορεί να δώσει VDSL.
Μήπως εννοείς κάτι άλλο, οπότε συγνώμη για την παρέμβαση;

----------


## Dimos35

> σκεφτομαι να παω οτε αυριο τελικη το εχω παλεψει με τη vodafone πολλες φορες.ισχυει το vdsl προγραμμα 50 μβς με 39.90 απεριοριστα σταθερα και 30 προς κινητα,ειναι μεσα το παγιο και ο φορος??ξερει καποιος να μου πει???αλλιως εφυγα!!!


Καλησπέρα. Το θέμα με ενδιαφέρει καθώς έχω δέσμευση με Vodafone ένα χρόνο ακόμα. Τι εννοείς το έχεις παλέψει; Έχεις διαθεσιμότητα από ΟΤΕ αρκετό καιρό και σου λένε ότι αυτοί δεν δίνουν; Έχεις μιλήσει μαζί τους και τι έχει ειπωθεί;




> σημερα οπως κατεβαινα την Εδέσσης με το αυτοκινητο ειδα ειχε τοποθετηθει η 495 (καινουρια) αλλα διπλα της ειχε μια μεγαλη τρυπα στο πεζοδρομιο, φαινεται να μην την εχουν τελειωσει δηλαδη


Η 495 (Εδέσσης και Αλκίμου) έχει τοποθετηθεί από το 2015. Απλά τώρα σκάβουν για σύνδεση με ρεύμα. Το περιμένω πώς και πώς καθώς από αυτή εξυπηρετούμαι.  :Smile:

----------


## Spanos

Πέρασα απο Τζουμαγιάς (Αγία Τριάδα) σήμερα και τσουπ...

http://fttxgr.eu/map?id=2843

----------


## psolord

:One thumb up:

----------


## balandis

εκανα αιτηηση σε cosmote περιμενω μολις 2-3 μερες.εχω παρει ηδη και το ρουτερακι!!

----------


## snolly

> εκανα αιτηηση σε cosmote περιμενω μολις 2-3 μερες.εχω παρει ηδη και το ρουτερακι!!


απο ποια καμπίνα παιρνεις;

----------


## ToAlani

> εκανα αιτηηση σε cosmote περιμενω μολις 2-3 μερες.εχω παρει ηδη και το ρουτερακι!!


Άρχοντας!  :One thumb up:

----------


## romankonis

Τυχεροί)) με το καλό παιδιά  :Wink:

----------


## balandis

δεν εχω ιδεα σε ποια καμπινα θα ειμαι,βασικα δε με νοιαζει  ας ποιανω την ταχυτητα που πρεπει και ολα καλα!!

----------


## Agent_

Με μεγάλη χαρά παρατήρησα ότι ξεκίνησε το σκάψιμο ακόμα και στη περιοχή που καλύπτεται από το A/K Αιγάλεω!!! Είναι το μπλόκ μεταξύ Τζών Κένεντι και Λεωφ. Αθηνών. Πάρα πολύ θετικό ότι θα γίνει υπαγωγή στο κέντρο του Περιστερίου.  :Clap: 
Έρχεται το τέλος στην πολυετή ταλαιπωρία με τις άθλιες ταχύτητες και υπηρεσίες λόγο αποσυνδέσεων! Έχω φτάσει στο σημείο να παίζω με PCC για να φτάσω το 1mb/s σε download και φυσικά να πληρώνω δύο συνδέσεις.

----------


## Tzimakos

> Χωρίς καμία απολύτως διάθεση γκρίνιας, απλά σε μια προσπάθεια να καταλάβουμε πως προχωράνε τα έργα στο Περιστέρι, σκέφτομαι το εξής : 
> Εντάξει με τα έργα στην Κηπούπολη, οι άνθρωποι είχαν ταχύτητες 3-4 mbps το πολύ, δίκαια λοιπόν ξεκίνησαν από εκεί να τοποθετούν καμπίνες vdsl. Στην περιοχή μου (λόφος αξιωματικών) παίζουμε με 7-8 mbps, στη Νέα Ζωή ακόμα χειρότερα, 5-6 mbps. Ποιά η λογική να βάζουν τώρα καμπίνες γύρω γύρω από το Α/Κ στον Άγιο Αντώνιο, όταν ήδη είχαν 14-15 mbps κι εμείς να περιμένουμε ακόμα ; 'Εχω την αίσθηση ότι ενώ ξεκίνησαν πρώτα τα έργα από τις πιο απομακρυσμένες περιοχές του Περιστερίου, τώρα το πάνε όπως να'ναι...


Φιλε και συντροφε λοφιωτη Jazzer, μακαρι να ειμαι καχυποπτος και να μην ισχυει αλλα μυριζει τιρινίνι και τατσι-μητσι-κωτση με τους επιχειρηματιες της Βεακη που κακα τα ψεμματα, ειναι η μηχανη που κοβει χρημα του Περιστεριου. 

Υ.Γ. Ειμαι Σαγγαριου πανω απο Θηβων και βλεπω να ζυγωνουν απο Δερβενακιων, Παπανικολη και Τζουμαγιας και τρελαινομαι.

----------


## Spanos

> Φιλε και συντροφε λοφιωτη Jazzer, μακαρι να ειμαι καχυποπτος και να μην ισχυει αλλα μυριζει τιρινίνι και τατσι-μητσι-κωτση με τους επιχειρηματιες της Βεακη που κακα τα ψεμματα, ειναι η μηχανη που κοβει χρημα του Περιστεριου. 
> 
> 
> Υ.Γ. Ειμαι Σαγγαριου πανω απο Θηβων και βλεπω να ζυγωνουν απο Δερβενακιων, Παπανικολη και Τζουμαγιας και τρελαινομαι.


Στον Οικονομου απ εξω ειναι, εχουν κανει μονο το φρεατιο προς το παρόν. Ας ελπισουμε οτι θα πανε προς τα πανω  :Razz:  Εγω μονο το καφαο θελω να μου αλλαξουν που ειναι σαπιο, αναλογα με τις μερες ακουω θορυβο στο τηλέφωνο...

----------


## Jazzer

Η μέχρι τώρα εξέλιξη των έργων δείχνει ότι ασχολούνται με μια μόνο περιοχή κάθε φορά που προχωρούν σε τοποθέτηση καμπίνων. Αν το συνεχίσουν με αυτό το μοτίβο, κι επειδή τώρα ασχολούνται με την περιοχή γύρω από τον Αγ. Αντώνιο, καλό φθινόπωρο εμείς οι υπόλοιποι...

----------


## ToAlani

> Η μέχρι τώρα εξέλιξη των έργων δείχνει ότι ασχολούνται με μια μόνο περιοχή κάθε φορά που προχωρούν σε τοποθέτηση καμπίνων. Αν το συνεχίσουν με αυτό το μοτίβο, κι επειδή τώρα ασχολούνται με την περιοχή γύρω από τον Αγ. Αντώνιο, καλό φθινόπωρο εμείς οι υπόλοιποι...


Δεν έχεις άδικο.. θα πω.. καλό 2017.

Αλλά εδώ έρχεται και το θέμα.. το VDSL 2 είναι για 100Mbps
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Very-h...scriber_line_2

Και από το 2017 θα αρχίσει και η inalan τα έργα στο περιστέρι. 100/100Mbps μέσω οπτικών...

----------


## romankonis

Inalan 2017 στο Περιστέρι)))))  ούτε 2018)) δε θα πάνε ούτε Πειραιά ούτε Περιστέρι.

----------


## Tzimakos

Συντροφοι Λοφιωτες εχω νεα. 

Κατεβαινοντας την Τζων Κενεντυ πριν απο ενα τεταρτο ειδα σκαμμενα 2 σημεια. Ενα στο στενο της Ματινας  μεσα, οπως το ειδα απο Τζων Κενεντυ πρεπει να ειναι η γωνια Παρνηθος και Μεσσηνιας. Δευτερο μπροστα απο την σταση Γρηγορη. 
Τριτο και καλυτερο σημειο διπλα απο το σπιτι μου, Ελευθεριας και Νικης το οποιο δεν εχει σκαφτει ακομα αλλα ειδα ανθρωπο του ΟΤΕ να εχει κατσει και να μελεταει με ανοιχτο το καφαο, του επιασα την κουβεντα και μου ειπε πως και οι αλλοι δυο μαλλον για αλλαγη καμπινας εχουν ερθει. 

Παραθετω screenshots απο google maps των  σημειων που ειδα..   Άντε και στα δικα μας οι ελευθερες.

----------


## ToAlani

> Inalan 2017 στο Περιστέρι)))))  ούτε 2018)) δε θα πάνε ούτε Πειραιά ούτε Περιστέρι.


Τι να σου πω ρε φίλε μπορεί να έχεις και δίκιο.. εγώ πάντως έκανα αίτηση.. με πήρανε τηλέφωνο την επόμενη μέρα και μου είπαν αρχές 2017 έρχονται Περιστέρι

Τώρα να είπαν ράδιο αρβύλα... οκ μπορεί.. αλλά αν έρθουν.. απλά θα πάω. Το 100/100 είναι κλάσεις ανώτερο από το 50/10 του Vdsl που δείνουν... αν ήταν 100/50 το VDSL ή έστω 50/50 θα το σκευτόμουν

----------


## gEck0

Καλησπέρα σε όλους τους συνχωριανούς!

Μια μέρα εκεί που καθόμουν στον κήπο μια κυρία με ενημέρωσε στο τηλέφωνο ότι πλέον μπορώ να συνδεθώ σε vdsl και όχι στο κόμβο του οτέ στο κέντρο του χωριού μας. Επιτέλους λέω καταλάβανε ότι είναι λίγο μεγάλο το χωριό και ολόκληρες περιοχές όπως και λίγο κάτω από την πλατεία δέγλερη που βρίσκομαι ήταν σε οριακές αποστάσεις για adsl. Από τα 4,5km πλέον η καμπίνα είναι στα 150m!

Ταχύτητες πριν 4800/870 kbps αρκετά σταθερά.

H πρώτη μου χαζή ερώτηση ήταν η εξής: Γιατί αφού υπάρχει κόμβος δίπλα μου δεν μεταφέρεται αυτόματα η σύνδεσή μου εκεί όπως έχει για να λέω και ότι έχω τα 24mbps που πληρώνω; _Απάντηση: δεν έχει adsl o κόμβος... είναι vdsl._
Ναι αλλά εγώ πληρώνω ένα πακέτο 24/1 και δεν με ενδιαφέρει τι τεχνολογίες χρησημοποιείς για να το πετύχεις. Αφού και οι ονομασίες στα πακέτα δεν λένε adsl ή vdsl αλλά 24L.. 24XL... 30L κλπ.. γιατί να με ενδιαφέρει αν αν θα είναι G.993.2 ή G.992.5 ή ότι άλλο... ταχήτητες πληρώνω. Aν είναι vdsl πάλι περιορισμένο δεν θα είναι στην ταχήτητα που πληρώνω??_Απάντηση: Έτσι θα μπορούν και οι εναλλακτικοί πάροχοι να δώσουν υπηρεσίες από τον κόμβο (δεν κατάλαβα!)._

Αφού λοιπόν η τιμή του πακέτου που είχα μετά από 3 μήνες τζάμπα, ήταν σχεδόν στο 1€ διαφορά λέω να κάνω την αλλαγή και παράλληλα να δω πως θα γίνει η διαμόρφωση του εξοπλισμού αφού για να παίξουν τα τηλέφωνα θα πρέπει να έχω το modem-router τού ote.

Οι πρώτη αλλαγή έγινε με μεταφορά της γραμμής στον καινούριο κόμβο.
Αποτέλεσμα: down=19000 up=300!! (μέτρηση με 2 modem - ote και προηγούμενο cisco και με 2ο φίλτρο - ολόιδιο up)
1η αναφορά για βλάβη στην οποία η μέτρηση έγινε στον 2ο όροφο αφού ο τεχνικός τους είπε να την γυρίσουν σε vdsl για να μετρήσει άρα το αποτέλεσμα ήταν να μην μάθω ποτέ γιατί 300 kbps up.

Πλέον 29999/2499 kbps και attainable στο θεό... 

Aλλαγή σε modem-router ote (λίγο πιο παλιό speedport entry 2i)... συνεχείς αποσυνδέσεις... κατευθείαν αλλαγή στο νεόφερτο πάλι ίδιο αλλά έχει και cosmote πάνω γραμμένο και ενεργοποίηση και των τηλεφώνων...

Αποτέλεσμα πάνω από 6 "αποσυνδέσεις" ανά ώρα! Δεν δείχνει να αποσυνδέεται η γραμμή αλλά όλα τα connections κανουν timeouts και "επανσυνδέομαι" μετά από λίγο. Μετράω από ενσύρματο, ασύρματο, ασύρματο στο Fon και σηκώνω και τηλ δεν δουλεύει τίποτα και μέσα το modem δείχνει connected και μετράει λεπτά online!!
2η αναγγελία βλάβης και περιμένω μετανιώνοντας την ώρα και τη στιγμή που είπα να κάνω την αλλαγή...!

Παρατηρήσατε τίποτα τέτοιο εχτές μήπως είχε πρόβλημα γενικότερα κανένας κόμβος??

----------


## Mirmidon

> Τι να σου πω ρε φίλε μπορεί να έχεις και δίκιο.. εγώ πάντως έκανα αίτηση.. με πήρανε τηλέφωνο την επόμενη μέρα και μου είπαν αρχές 2017 έρχονται Περιστέρι
> 
> Τώρα να είπαν ράδιο αρβύλα... οκ μπορεί.. αλλά αν έρθουν.. απλά θα πάω. Το 100/100 είναι κλάσεις ανώτερο από το 50/10 του Vdsl που δείνουν... αν ήταν 100/50 το VDSL ή έστω 50/50 θα το σκευτόμουν


Μπράβο. Αυτή είναι σωστή κίνηση για να μην γράφεις ανακρίβειες και ασυναρτησίες, όπως κάνουν μερικοί μερικοί εδώ. :One thumb up: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Καλησπέρα σε όλους τους συνχωριανούς!
> 
> Μια μέρα εκεί που καθόμουν στον κήπο μια κυρία με ενημέρωσε στο τηλέφωνο ότι πλέον μπορώ να συνδεθώ σε vdsl και όχι στο κόμβο του οτέ στο κέντρο του χωριού μας. Επιτέλους λέω καταλάβανε ότι είναι λίγο μεγάλο το χωριό και ολόκληρες περιοχές όπως και λίγο κάτω από την πλατεία δέγλερη που βρίσκομαι ήταν σε οριακές αποστάσεις για adsl. Από τα 4,5km πλέον η καμπίνα είναι στα 150m!
> 
> Ταχύτητες πριν 4800/870 kbps αρκετά σταθερά.
> 
> H πρώτη μου χαζή ερώτηση ήταν η εξής: Γιατί αφού υπάρχει κόμβος δίπλα μου δεν μεταφέρεται αυτόματα η σύνδεσή μου εκεί όπως έχει για να λέω και ότι έχω τα 24mbps που πληρώνω; _Απάντηση: δεν έχει adsl o κόμβος... είναι vdsl._
> Ναι αλλά εγώ πληρώνω ένα πακέτο 24/1 και δεν με ενδιαφέρει τι τεχνολογίες χρησημοποιείς για να το πετύχεις. Αφού και οι ονομασίες στα πακέτα δεν λένε adsl ή vdsl αλλά 24L.. 24XL... 30L κλπ.. γιατί να με ενδιαφέρει αν αν θα είναι G.993.2 ή G.992.5 ή ότι άλλο... ταχήτητες πληρώνω. Aν είναι vdsl πάλι περιορισμένο δεν θα είναι στην ταχήτητα που πληρώνω??_Απάντηση: Έτσι θα μπορούν και οι εναλλακτικοί πάροχοι να δώσουν υπηρεσίες από τον κόμβο (δεν κατάλαβα!)._
> 
> ...


Υπάρχει και άλλος φίλος που έγραφε πριν μερικές ημέρες, πως έβαλαν VDSL στην εταιρία που δουλεύει εδώ στο Περιστέρι και δεν είχαν τηλέφωνα για καμιά δυο ημέρες αλλά στο τέλος το έφτιαξαν. Πιστεύω και σε εσένα θα διορθωθεί σύντομα το πρόβλημα. Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι όλοι οι πάροχοι είναι υποχρεωμένοι να αποζημιώσουν τον πελάτη για το χρονικό διάστημα που έμεινε δίχως τις υπηρεσίες που προβλέπονται στο συμβόλαιο.

----------


## jkoukos

> ... Το 100/100 είναι κλάσεις ανώτερο από το 50/105 του Vdsl που δείνουν... αν ήταν 100/50 το VDSL ή έστω 50/50 θα το σκευτόμουν


Fixed.  :Razz: 
Από καμπίνα 50/5. Μόνο από αστικό κέντρο 50/10, όσοι πάροχοι το δίνουν, γιατί δεν το δίνουν όλοι.

----------


## Jazzer

> Συντροφοι Λοφιωτες εχω νεα. 
> 
> Κατεβαινοντας την Τζων Κενεντυ πριν απο ενα τεταρτο ειδα σκαμμενα 2 σημεια. Ενα στο στενο της Ματινας  μεσα, οπως το ειδα απο Τζων Κενεντυ πρεπει να ειναι η γωνια Παρνηθος και Μεσσηνιας. Δευτερο μπροστα απο την σταση Γρηγορη. 
> Τριτο και καλυτερο σημειο διπλα απο το σπιτι μου, Ελευθεριας και Νικης το οποιο δεν εχει σκαφτει ακομα αλλα ειδα ανθρωπο του ΟΤΕ να εχει κατσει και να μελεταει με ανοιχτο το καφαο, του επιασα την κουβεντα και μου ειπε πως και οι αλλοι δυο μαλλον για αλλαγη καμπινας εχουν ερθει. 
> 
> Παραθετω screenshots απο google maps των  σημειων που ειδα..   Άντε και στα δικα μας οι ελευθερες.Συνημμένο Αρχείο 170581Συνημμένο Αρχείο 170582Συνημμένο Αρχείο 170583


Ευχαριστούμε για την πληροφόρηση ! Δυστυχώς βρίσκομαι εκτός Αθηνών αυτές τις μέρες και δεν έχω εικόνα. Κοντά από το σημείο που αναφέρεις, έχει σταματήσει η οπτική ίνα που τοποθετήθηκε λίγο πριν τα χριστούγεννα, μπορείς να δεις και το σχετικό φρεάτιο, είναι επί της Τζον Κένεντυ, ακριβώς απέναντι από την πλατεία. Ενημέρωσε μας σε παρακαλώ αν έχουμε εξελίξεις, είμαστε αρκετοί λοφιώτες που διαβάζουμε το παρόν θέμα.  :Smile:

----------


## Mirmidon

> Ευχαριστούμε για την πληροφόρηση ! Δυστυχώς βρίσκομαι εκτός Αθηνών αυτές τις μέρες και δεν έχω εικόνα. Κοντά από το σημείο που αναφέρεις, έχει σταματήσει η οπτική ίνα που τοποθετήθηκε λίγο πριν τα χριστούγεννα, μπορείς να δεις και το σχετικό φρεάτιο, είναι επί της Τζον Κένεντυ, ακριβώς απέναντι από την πλατεία. Ενημέρωσε μας σε παρακαλώ αν έχουμε εξελίξεις, είμαστε αρκετοί λοφιώτες που διαβάζουμε το παρόν θέμα.


Αν δεν κάνω λάθος η ίνα έχει σταματήσει στο ύψος της ΔΟΥ Περιστερίου. Τα υπόλοιπα ήταν σκαψίματα. Έχει αλλάξει κάτι;

----------


## Jazzer

> Αν δεν κάνω λάθος η ίνα έχει σταματήσει στο ύψος της ΔΟΥ Περιστερίου. Τα υπόλοιπα ήταν σκαψίματα. Έχει αλλάξει κάτι;


Η ίνα έχει σταματήσει εκεί ακριβώς που ανέφερα. Η φρέσκια πληροφόρηση του Τζιμάκου ίσως και να σημαίνει ότι θα ξεκινήσουν τα έργα στο λόφο. Θα φανεί τις επόμενες ημέρες !  :Smile:

----------


## gegeor

> Η ίνα έχει σταματήσει εκεί ακριβώς που ανέφερα. Η φρέσκια πληροφόρηση του Τζιμάκου ίσως και να σημαίνει ότι θα ξεκινήσουν τα έργα στο λόφο. Θα φανεί τις επόμενες ημέρες !


Πέρασα  από τα σημεία  που ανέφερε  ο  φίλος  κ  πράγματι(επιτέλους ύστερα  από 9? 10? πόσα δεν  θυμάμαι χρόνια --Jazzer, εσύ  ξέρεις για τι μιλάω :Smile: ) σκάβουν......ναι  ο  ΟΤΕ σκάβει//// :Clap: 
Επίσης  επί της Κέννεντυ  είδα δεξιά όπως ανεβαίνουμε στο ίδιο ύψος (περίπου) σκαμμένο σημείο-φρεάτιο  με  οπτικές φόρα παρτίδα, 4 μπλε  σωλήνες  πρόλαβα να δω

ερώτηση αν  ξέρει κάποιος  : η  Οπτική θα συνεχίσει μέχρι  επάνω? αν  ναι  περίπου που θα φτάσει  και  πότε? δύσκολα  ρωτάω  το ξέρω  ....

είναι   αυτό  που  λένε  ,αν δεν το  δω με  τα μάτια μου δεν το πιστεύω.......

----------


## mike_871

> Πέρασα  από τα σημεία  που ανέφερε  ο  φίλος  κ  πράγματι(επιτέλους ύστερα  από 12+ πόσα δεν  θυμάμαι χρόνια --Jazzer, εσύ  ξέρεις για τι μιλάω) σκάβουν......ναι  ο  ΟΤΕ σκάβει////
> Επίσης  επί της Κέννεντυ  είδα δεξιά όπως ανεβαίνουμε στο ίδιο ύψος (περίπου) σκαμμένο σημείο-φρεάτιο  με  οπτικές φόρα παρτίδα, 4 μπλε  σωλήνες  πρόλαβα να δω
> 
> ερώτηση αν  ξέρει κάποιος  : η  Οπτική θα συνεχίσει μέχρι  επάνω? αν  ναι  περίπου που θα φτάσει  και  πότε? δύσκολα  ρωτάω  το ξέρω  ....
> 
> είναι   αυτό  που  λένε  ,αν δεν το  δω με  τα μάτια μου δεν το πιστεύω.......


φιλε μου ολες οι απαντησεις ειναι μεσα στο νημα, ψαξε και θα τις βρεις

----------


## balandis

Modulation Type VDSL2 
Actual Rate(Up/Down) 4996/49998 kbps 
Attainable Rate(Up/Down) 45626/108295 kbps 
Noise Margin(Up/Down) 30.1/22.4 dB 
Line Attenuation(Up/Down) 9.6/4.6 dB 
Output Power(Up/Down) -5.8/14.5 dBm 
Data Path(Up/Down) Fast/Interleaved 
Interleave Depth(Up/Down) 1/1325 
Interleave Delay(Up/Down) 0/10 ms 
INP(Up/Down) 0/4.5 symbols 
Profile 17a 
LinkEncap G.993.2_Annex_K_PTM 
CRC Errors(Up/Down) 0/0 
FEC Errors(Up/Down) 0/0..........................δεν υπαρχει και δεν το πιστευω!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Worthy:

----------


## Kootoomootoo

Βάλε και fast path  :Razz: 
καλά κατεβάσματα

----------


## balandis

μια χαρα ο λαθη!!!!νομιζω οτι ονειρευομαι!!!αχαχαχαχαχαχαχ

----------


## psolord

Τις πέρασε τις εξετάσεις η γραμμή με άριστα!  :Laughing: 

Με γειες!  :One thumb up: 

Όπως είπε και ένα παλικάρι παραπάνω και έλιωσα, άντε και σε μας τις ελεύθερες! (epic  :ROFL:  )

----------


## balandis

ευχαριστω δεν περιμενα ποτε να δω 49,998 κλβ/ς ααχαχχαχααχαχ

----------


## Tzimakos

Μην ανησυχειτε, εχω ηδη αγορασει σκηνη απ το πρακτικερ, πανω να παρω και στρωμα αερα και τη στηνω στη Τζων Κενεντυ.

Για ό,τι βλεπω θα ενημερωνω

----------


## Mirmidon

> Η ίνα έχει σταματήσει εκεί ακριβώς που ανέφερα. Η φρέσκια πληροφόρηση του Τζιμάκου ίσως και να σημαίνει ότι θα ξεκινήσουν τα έργα στο λόφο. Θα φανεί τις επόμενες ημέρες !


Θαυμάσια. Και η πλάκα ήταν ότι μερικοί εδώ έγραφαν ότι στο Λόφο τα έργα πάνε για Φθινόπωρο. Πόσο άσχετοι είναι άραγε;  :ROFL:  Το VDSL ήρθε, έφτασε, ψεκάζει με fresh air 




Εύγε και στον φίλο balandis ναι χαίρεται τη γραμμή και καλά κατεβάσματα.  :One thumb up:

----------


## balandis

ευχαριστω φιλε,κατεβαζει αβερτα δεν προλαβαινω να κατεβαζω....χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα :ROFL:

----------


## Mirmidon

> ευχαριστω φιλε,κατεβαζει αβερτα δεν προλαβαινω να κατεβαζω....χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα


Φαντάζομαι έχεις κάργα αποθηκευτικό χώρο.  :Clap: 

Να επιλέγεις Hitachi https://www.backblaze.com/blog/hard-...stats-Q1-2016/  Είναι οι ποιο αξιόπιστοι γιατί με τόσα downloads άμα αρχίσουν να σκάνε οι δίσκοι θα πρέπει να τα ....ξανά κατεβάσεις.  :Laughing:

----------


## mike_871

> Θαυμάσια. Και η πλάκα ήταν ότι μερικοί εδώ έγραφαν ότι στο Λόφο τα έργα πάνε για Φθινόπωρο. Πόσο γελοίοι είναι άραγε;


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...87#post5925387  #1613

----------


## balandis

αχχαχαχαχαχα γεμισα ηδη,οχι ενταξει πλακα κανω!!! :ROFL:

----------


## Mirmidon

> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...87#post5925387  #1613


Δηλαδή υπέθεσες ότι φωτογραφίζω εσένα; Όχι

----------


## mike_871

> Δηλαδή υπέθεσες ότι φωτογραφίζω εσένα;


οχι, απλα ο καθενας γραφει οτι του καπισει

----------


## Mirmidon

Από ότι φαίνεται λοιπόν τα έργα συνεχίζονται Γύρο από το γήπεδο Ατρόμητου και στο Λόφο Αξιωματικών. Μένει να δούμε πότε θα αρχίσουν και στη Νέα Ζωή. Μιλάμε για κεντρικά σημεία στην αρχή και σε δεύτερο χρόνο σε επίπεδο κατανεμητών γειτονιάς.

----------


## snolly

Πριν 30 λεπτα οδηγώντας στην Εδέσσης που ειναι η 495 (και σας ειπα πριν 2 μερες πως εχει μπει η καμπινα αλλα εχει μια σκαμενη τρυπα διπλα) ειχε συνεργειο και η τρυπα ειχε κλεισει. Και παρκαρισμενο βανακι και εργατες κι απ' όλα.

Λιγο πιο κατω με το αυτοκινητο παλι πετυχα παλι μπλε βαν του ΟΤΕ. Αρα τα εργα συνεχιζονται κανονικα. Υπομονη.

----------


## gEck0

Το παραμύθι...
Link Status Up
Modulation Type VDSL2
Actual Rate(Up/Down) 2495/29970 
kbpsAttainable Rate(Up/Down) 32826/108916  :Cool: 
kbpsNoise Margin(Up/Down) 37.8/31.9 
dBLine Attenuation(Up/Down) 8.8/4.1 
dBOutput Power(Up/Down) -7.7/10.9 
dBmData Path(Up/Down) Fast/Fast
Interleave Depth(Up/Down) 1/1
Interleave Delay(Up/Down) 0/0 
msINP(Up/Down) 0/0 
symbolsProfile 17a
LinkEncap G.993.2_Annex_K_PTM
CRC Errors(Up/Down) 0/0
FEC Errors(Up/Down) 0/0

Η πραγματικότητα...


..όταν είναι χαμηλά δεν έχω ούτε τηλέφωνο... disconnections και errors κανενα!!!

----------


## zenith

εξηγησε λιγο το γραφημα για να καταλαβω τι εννοεις.δεν καταλαβαινω την απογοητευση σου.
δεν φαινεται καλα.
Ποια η ταχυτητα?, (εκει που τερματιζει το γραφημα). 
οταν κανεις τι?
 κατεβαζεις torrent?
 ftp?
δεν εχεις 30mbit?
εισαι ασυρματα στο ρουτερ?




> ..όταν είναι χαμηλά δεν έχω ούτε τηλέφωνο...


τι εννοεις?

----------


## Hetfield

> Το παραμύθι...
> Link Status Up
> Modulation Type VDSL2
> Actual Rate(Up/Down) 2495/29970 
> kbpsAttainable Rate(Up/Down) 32826/108916 
> kbpsNoise Margin(Up/Down) 37.8/31.9 
> dBLine Attenuation(Up/Down) 8.8/4.1 
> dBOutput Power(Up/Down) -7.7/10.9 
> dBmData Path(Up/Down) Fast/Fast
> ...


Μου μυριζει προβληματικη καλωδιωση στο χωρο σου. Επισης, γυρνα τη γραμμη σου σε interleave mode.
Οι VDSL γραμμες δεν σηκωνουν πολλους πειραματισμους.

----------


## ThReSh

> Οι VDSL γραμμες δεν σηκωνουν πολλους πειραματισμους.


Μια χαρά σηκώνουν αρκεί να είσαι μέσω FTTC κι η εσωτερική καλωδίωση να είναι ok...

----------


## Hetfield

> Μια χαρά σηκώνουν αρκεί να είσαι μέσω FTTC κι η *εσωτερική καλωδίωση* να είναι ok...


Με λιγα λογια δεν σηκωνουν πειραματισμους.

----------


## ThReSh

> Με λιγα λογια δεν σηκωνουν πειραματισμους.


Διαφωνώ, στο χέρι του καθενός είναι να φτιάξει την καλωδίωσή του σπιτιού του...

----------


## Mirmidon

> Διαφωνώ, στο χέρι του καθενός είναι να φτιάξει την καλωδίωσή του σπιτιού του...


Το ότι φτιάχνει κάποιος την καλωδίωση στο σπίτι του δεν αποτελεί κίνηση πειραματισμού αλλά τάξης. Τώρα οτιδήποτε άλλο οδηγεί με μαθηματική ακρίβεια σε μπάχαλο. Ιδίως από τη στιγμή που δεν γνωρίζει τι κάνει. Και φυσικά από το μπάχαλο δεν επηρεάζεται μόνον μια VDSL γραμμή. Ελπίζω να έγινα αντιληπτός.

----------


## ThReSh

Όταν λέω στο "χέρι του" δεν εννοώ να το κάνει μόνος του, αλλά ότι είναι δικιά του ευθύνη/πρόβλημα και θέμα δικής του θέλησης για να λυθεί/φτιαχτεί...

Κράζουμε τους παρόχους από την μία, αλλά από την άλλη δεν φτιάχνουμε τα δικά μας?

----------


## Mirmidon

> Όταν λέω στο "χέρι του" δεν εννοώ να το κάνει μόνος του, αλλά ότι είναι δικιά του ευθύνη/πρόβλημα και θέμα δικής του θέλησης για να λυθεί/φτιαχτεί...
> 
> Κράζουμε τους παρόχους από την μία, αλλά από την άλλη δεν φτιάχνουμε τα δικά μας?


Έτσι όπως το θέτεις ναι σωστά είναι τα όσα υποστηρίζεις.


Πέτυχα και το εξής που αφορά όχι μόνον το Περιστέρι αλλά και όλους τους κάτοχους και υποψήφιους πελάτες VDSL συνδέσεων. 


Στο παρακάτω βίντεο η Chief Officer Νομικών και Ρυθμιστικών Θεμάτων Ομίλου ΟΤΕ, δήλωσε μεταξύ άλλων : 

«Έχουμε επενδύσει κυρίως σε δίκτυα και τεχνολογίες νέας γενιάς πάνω από 2 δισ ευρώ την τελευταία πενταετία, ενώ υλοποιούμε για την τρέχουσα τετραετία επενδύσεις ύψους 1,3 δισ ευρώ για να μπορούμε να προσφέρουμε όλο το φάσμα των σύγχρονων τηλεπικοινωνιακών υπηρεσιών. Μάλιστα η πρόθεσή μας είναι, εφόσον μας το επιτρέψει το ρυθμιστικό πλαίσιο, να μπορέσουμε να υλοποιήσουμε την τεχνολογία Vectoring που θα μας επιτρέψει να προσφέρουμε, άμεσα, ταχύτητες πάνω από 100 Mbps στους καταναλωτές». 




Δε μπορώ να καταλάβω το πρόβλημα τους, από τη στιγμή που η Inalan έστω και αργά αλλά σταθερά παρέχει τέτοιου είδους υπηρεσίες. :Thinking:

----------


## Pokas

> Έτσι όπως το θέτεις ναι σωστά είναι τα όσα υποστηρίζεις.
> 
> 
> Πέτυχα και το εξής που αφορά όχι μόνον το Περιστέρι αλλά και όλους τους κάτοχους και υποψήφιους πελάτες VDSL συνδέσεων. 
> 
> 
> Στο παρακάτω βίντεο η Chief Officer Νομικών και Ρυθμιστικών Θεμάτων Ομίλου ΟΤΕ, δήλωσε μεταξύ άλλων : 
> 
> «Έχουμε επενδύσει κυρίως σε δίκτυα και τεχνολογίες νέας γενιάς πάνω από 2 δισ ευρώ την τελευταία πενταετία, ενώ υλοποιούμε για την τρέχουσα τετραετία επενδύσεις ύψους 1,3 δισ ευρώ για να μπορούμε να προσφέρουμε όλο το φάσμα των σύγχρονων τηλεπικοινωνιακών υπηρεσιών. Μάλιστα η πρόθεσή μας είναι, εφόσον μας το επιτρέψει το ρυθμιστικό πλαίσιο, να μπορέσουμε να υλοποιήσουμε την τεχνολογία Vectoring που θα μας επιτρέψει να προσφέρουμε, άμεσα, ταχύτητες πάνω από 100 Mbps στους καταναλωτές». 
> ...


Μέσω vectoring θελουν και εννοεί/λέει η κυρία, οχι με ίνα στο σπίτι δυστυχως..

----------


## ThReSh

> Δε μπορώ να καταλάβω το πρόβλημα τους, από τη στιγμή που η Inalan έστω και αργά αλλά σταθερά παρέχει τέτοιου είδους υπηρεσίες.


this...

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...87%CE%AD%CF%82

----------


## balandis

παιδια δεν ηξερα και δεν τους ειπα με βαλαν voip,μπορω να το αλλαξω σε κανονικη συνδσεη??μπορω να βαλω τα δικα μου vdsl router??καμμια γνωμη???

----------


## mike_871

> παιδια δεν ηξερα και δεν τους ειπα με βαλαν voip,μπορω να το αλλαξω σε κανονικη συνδσεη??μπορω να βαλω τα δικα μου vdsl router??καμμια γνωμη???


την πατησες

----------


## ThReSh

> την πατησες


Μέχρι το 2018 νομίζω όλοι εκεί θα έχουμε πάει...

----------


## teo74

Ανέβασα άλλη μια..παπανικολη και Κιλκίς γωνια!Είναι η 321..

----------


## Jazzer

Για να μαθαίνουν μερικοί που μας αποκάλεσαν γελοίους επειδή δεν πιστεύαμε εύκολα τις υποσχέσεις του οτε για έργα στο λόφο αξιωματικών, περιμένοντας σπό το 2007. Φαίνεται ότι ήρθε η ώρα αν και άργησαν 9 χρόνια...

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...%BD?highlight=

----------


## jkoukos

Έμπλεξε διαφωνώντας με τα τότε σχέδια του Χατζηδάκη για το FTTH και μετά άλλαξε ο κόσμος όπως τον ξέραμε, λόγω της κρίσης.
Οπότε προχώρησε μόνος στο VDSL, αλλά και πάλι στο Περιστέρι βρήκε μπροστά του τον δήμο και τον προσπέρασε για άλλες πολιτείες.

----------


## mike_871

> Για να μαθαίνουν μερικοί που μας αποκάλεσαν γελοίους επειδή δεν πιστεύαμε εύκολα τις υποσχέσεις του οτε για έργα στο λόφο αξιωματικών, περιμένοντας σπό το 2007. Φαίνεται ότι ήρθε η ώρα αν και άργησαν 9 χρόνια...
> 
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...%BD?highlight=


δεν φταιει ο ΟΤΕ για τα 9 χρονια

----------


## Jazzer

Δεν έχει καμία σημασία πια ποιος φταίει, αν ήταν ο δήμος, ο οτε ή ο χατζηπετρής...
Το καλό είναι ότι επιτέλους θα αποκτήσουμε vdsl, κάλλιο αργά παρά ποτέ !  :Smile:

----------


## mike_871

> Δεν έχει καμία σημασία πια ποιος φταίει, αν ήταν ο δήμος, ο οτε ή ο χατζηπετρής...


Εχει σημασια, και στην προταση σου "φενεται" να εννοεις τον ΟΤΕ οποτε ειναι πρεπον να ξεκαθαρισει αυτο για να μην υπαρχουν υποθεσεις και παρεξηγησεις.

----------


## Jazzer

> Εχει σημασια, και στην προταση σου "φενεται" να εννοεις τον ΟΤΕ οποτε ειναι πρεπον να ξεκαθαρισει αυτο για να μην υπαρχουν υποθεσεις και παρεξηγησεις.


Δεν πρόκειται να παίξουμε μαζί τουλάχιστον, το παιχνίδι υπερασπιστής vs κατήγορος οτε. Παρέθεσα γεγονότα, την κίνηση δηλαδή που είχαμε κάνει το 2007 και την υπόσχεση για έργα στο λόφο αξιωματικών που είχαμε λάβει στην απαντητική επιστολή.
Καμία υπόθεση και καμία απολύτως παρεξήγηση. Δεν έχει νόημα να το συζητήσουμε δημόσια αυτό, αν είσαι λοφιώτης και έχεις διάθεση, κερνάω καφέ ή μπύρα και τα λέμε από κοντά.  :Smile:

----------


## gegeor

9 χρόνια.......ιιιιιιιιιι  γεράσαμε  αγαπητέ Jazzer ..Τουλάχιστον φαίνεται ότι  σε αυτή  την  ζωή θα προλάβουμε  γρήγορο  Internet στον Λόφο ...Πρώτα ο Θεός  πάντα....

τώρα το ποιος  φταίει  για την  "καθυστέρηση"  είναι μεγάλη  συζήτηση..και ίσως δεν  έχει κ νόημα πλέον...
Τον Οτε  δεν  τον  πολυσυμπαθώ  αλλά κακά  τα  ψέμματα  είναι ο μόνος  φορέας -ΑΕ που μπορει να  κάνει  εργα  υποδομής  κ αναβάθμισης  με σοβαρότητα  θεωρώ
Ισως  έπρεπε  μετα την απαντηση τους  να  οργανωθούμε  εδω  περισσότεροι   κάτοικοι/μελη του φορουμ  κ να  επανέλθουμε  με   άξονα την   απαντηση τους....δεν  είναι ευκολο όμως τέτοιες κινήσεις με  τους  ρυθμούς  ζωής που είχαμε  το  2007  και  σήμερα   (αν και πρέπει ΠΑΝΤΑ να διεκδικούμε  τις  υπηρεσίες  για τις οποίες πληρώνουμε) 

Τα καλύτερα έρχονται  ,ας  το απολαύσουμε  με το ΚΑΛΟ :Smile: 

(εχω δει  γωνία  Θηβων  στον  ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΟΥ  σκαψίματα  , ειναι  για  καμπίνα?  )

----------


## gEck0

> εξηγησε λιγο το γραφημα για να καταλαβω τι εννοεις.δεν καταλαβαινω την απογοητευση σου.
> δεν φαινεται καλα.
> Ποια η ταχυτητα?, (εκει που τερματιζει το γραφημα). 
> οταν κανεις τι?
>  κατεβαζεις torrent?
>  ftp?
> δεν εχεις 30mbit?
> εισαι ασυρματα στο ρουτερ?


Αυτο ειναι torrent με 1000 seeders απο ελληνικο tracker με limit στα 350kΒps για να παρει ώρα και να βλέπω τι γίνεται...
Στη adsl μου 4900/780 ήταν μια ευθεία γραμμή στο κέντρο στα 4km... τώρα είμαι 156 μετρα και σύρμα να βαλω θα πρέπει παίξει.. αυτά μου λένε και οι τεχνικοί...

Τη δεύτερη φορά που ήρθε ο τεχνικός βρήκε ότι είχαν αφήσει και το καλώδιο που πήγαινε στο κέντρο πάνω στη γραμμή... :Mad: 
Μετράει στο καλώδιο του modem οχι κάτω. Όλα τέλεια...
Ο θόρυβος έπεσε λίγο και το attainable ανέβηκε.. πολύ όμορφα... Τα ίδια!!!

Από πειραματισμούς άλλο τίποτα... και με ένα καλώδιο έπαιζε στα μισά περίπου με πολλά errors...
Κλείδωσα και σε adsl2+ και κάνει ακριβώς το ίδιο... δεν έχω σύνδεση ούτε τηλέφωνο (δηλαδή η εικόνα του γραφήματος είναι η εικόνα της σύνδεσης) ανα τακτά διαστήματα.
Χωρίς αποσυνδέσεις η errors τονίζω και πάλι...

Ο θεός και η ψυχή τους...

----------


## Tzimakos

> (εχω δει  γωνία  Θηβων  στον  ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΟΥ  σκαψίματα  , ειναι  για  καμπίνα?  )


Απ' τον οικονομου περνωnτας σημερα νομιζω οτι ειδα καμπινα ξαπλωμενη οποτε μαλλον εχουν ξαπλωσει την παλια για να την αλλαξουν.

----------


## Mirmidon

> Απ' τον οικονομου περνωnτας σημερα νομιζω οτι ειδα καμπινα ξαπλωμενη οποτε μαλλον εχουν ξαπλωσει την παλια για να την αλλαξουν.


Αιωνία η μνήμη στην παλιά.  :Bless: 

Λογικά η καμπίνα αυτή εξυπηρετεί το κομμάτι κάτω από την Θηβών περισσότερο.

----------


## gEck0

> Μου μυριζει προβληματικη καλωδιωση στο χωρο σου. Επισης, γυρνα τη γραμμη σου σε interleave mode.
> Οι VDSL γραμμες δεν σηκωνουν πολλους πειραματισμους.


Τι πειραματισμούς να κάνω δηλαδη; Το μονο που θελω να πειραματιστώ ειναι να βάλω τα καλώδια στην πρίζα στα 220v!!!  

Τα ίδια στοιχεία του βγάζει το μηχάνημα και κατω και πάνω! Η καλωδίωση αν εχει πρόβλημα και που θα το πει το μηχάνημα οχι δεν έχουμε πρόβλημα άλλαξε την εσωτερική έτσι χωρίς λόγο γιατι δεν βρίσκουμε τι ειναι!

Ψάχνω κάποιον να μου λύσει την απορία πως γινεται να μηδενίζω σε down data και να εχω up σε vdsl;;; Σε αμφίδρομο udp stream μιλάω και να μην παίρνω και errors.

Α και εχω και καβάτζα speedport και κάνει ακριβώς τα ίδια!

----------


## Hetfield

> Τι πειραματισμούς να κάνω δηλαδη; Το μονο που θελω να πειραματιστώ ειναι να βάλω τα καλώδια στην πρίζα στα 220v!!!  
> 
> Τα ίδια στοιχεία του βγάζει το μηχάνημα και κατω και πάνω! Η καλωδίωση αν εχει πρόβλημα και που θα το πει το μηχάνημα οχι δεν έχουμε πρόβλημα άλλαξε την εσωτερική έτσι χωρίς λόγο γιατι δεν βρίσκουμε τι ειναι!
> 
> Ψάχνω κάποιον να μου λύσει την απορία πως γινεται να μηδενίζω σε down data και να εχω up σε vdsl;;; Σε αμφίδρομο udp stream μιλάω και να μην παίρνω και errors.
> 
> Α και εχω και καβάτζα speedport και κάνει ακριβώς τα ίδια!


Δεν εννοουσα να πειραματιζεσαι με τα γραφηματα, εννοω να γυρισεις τη γραμμη σου σε interleave mode γιατι ειναι οτι πιο σταθερο υπαρχει κι ισως να περιορισει τα συμπτωματα του προβληματος σου (χωρις να το λυσει βεβαια).
Απο κει και περα, αν ειναι προβλημα με την καλωδιωση (μαλλον αυτο ειναι) πρεπει να την αλλαξεις με utp. Καποια αλλη λυση δεν υπαρχει.
Ο λογος που μηδενιζεις στο down σε διαφορα modems μπορει να ειναι καποιο βραχυκυκλωμα στην καλωδιωση που να επηρεαζει τις αντιστοιχες συχνοτητες του downstream.

----------


## dmitspan

Ανεβαίνοντας χθες τη Θηβών είδα σε καναδυο στενά πριν την Κένεντι καινούρια καμπίνα. Δεν περνάω από εκεί καθημερινά οπότε δεν ξέρω πότε μπήκε, είναι ο εναλλακτικός μου δρόμος.

Τώρα πάντως για το ποιος πταίει, σχεδόν 10 χρόνια που δουλεύω στο Περιστέρι στον Άγιο Ιερόθεο, ξεκινήσαμε με 4mbit και σταδιακά πήγαμε στα 2 γιατί υπήρχαν συνεχώς προβλήματα. Άσε που σε δεύτερη γραμμή που είχαμε και υπήρχε πρόβλημα στο καλώδιο KV-Εταιρεία δεν έσκαψαν ποτέ παρά τις τόσες αιτήσεις... 

Πραγματικά τα 2mbit με 512 up ΔΕΝ παλεύονται στη δουλειά, ειδικά όταν χρησιμοποιούν το δίκτυο παραπάνω από ένα άτομα. Τώρα έχουν βάλει πιο πέρα αλλά όχι σε μας, αναμένουμε με το νέο κύμα..

----------


## Tzimakos

> Ανεβαίνοντας χθες τη Θηβών είδα σε καναδυο στενά πριν την Κένεντι καινούρια καμπίνα. Δεν περνάω από εκεί καθημερινά οπότε δεν ξέρω πότε μπήκε, είναι ο εναλλακτικός μου δρόμος.


Define : ανεβαινοντας.

----------


## dmitspan

από Καβάλας προς Ίλιον

----------


## Mirmidon

> από Καβάλας προς Ίλιον


More specific?

----------


## Tzimakos

> από Καβάλας προς Ίλιον


Καλο αυτο, μπορει να ειναι η καμπινα της Σαγγαριου και Θηβων διπλα απο το Dark Sun. Στον χαρτη αναφερεται ως 935-0.

----------


## psolord

Σήμερα είδα που κατέβαζε το φορτηγό την καμπίνα στον Οικονομου στη Θηβών. Συγκινήθηκα!  :Crying:  :Razz:

----------


## Jazzer

> Σήμερα είδα που κατέβαζε το φορτηγό την καμπίνα στον Οικονομου στη Θηβών. Συγκινήθηκα!


Ανεβαίνει και ο Οικονόμου, τα ζαντολάστιχα που πουλάει θα είναι πλέον πιο γρήγορα !  :Razz:

----------


## Mirmidon

> Σήμερα είδα που κατέβαζε το φορτηγό την καμπίνα στον Οικονομου στη Θηβών. Συγκινήθηκα!


Το είδα και εγώ σήμερα.Αλλά μετά χάζεψα την γκόμενα στο διπλανό αμάξι στο φανάρι..... Τι να κάνουμε τις προτιμώ περισσότερο από τις καμπίνες ακόμα  :Laughing:

----------


## Spanos

Καμπίνα VDSL Oικονόμου

http://fttxgr.eu/map?id=2868

απο οτι κατάλαβα αυτη θα δώσει και στα γειτονικά ΚΑΦΑΟ, στο 333 που ειναι μέσα στον Οικονομου, στη αλλη στο Dark Sun, απέναντι στο Βαγιαννάκη στην 375 δε βλέπω να τη συνδέσανε.




> Για να μαθαίνουν μερικοί που μας αποκάλεσαν γελοίους επειδή δεν πιστεύαμε εύκολα τις υποσχέσεις του οτε για έργα στο λόφο αξιωματικών, περιμένοντας σπό το 2007. Φαίνεται ότι ήρθε η ώρα αν και άργησαν 9 χρόνια...
> 
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...%BD?highlight=


Kάτσε γιατι ακόμα δεν έχουμε δει τίποτα στο Λόφο, εμένα βασικά το μονο που με ενδιαφέρει ειναι να καθαρίσουν οι γραμμές και να ζήσω πάλι εποχές 12άρας Zisto. VDSL θα βάλω όταν πέσουν οι τιμές και φτάσουν τις αντίστοιχες adsl  :Razz:

----------


## NeCrOmAnCeR19

> Το είδα και εγώ σήμερα.Αλλά μετά χάζεψα την γκόμενα στο διπλανό αμάξι στο φανάρι..... Τι να κάνουμε τις προτιμώ περισσότερο από τις καμπίνες ακόμα


άσε που οι καμπίνες είναι και όλες ίδιες ... άσπρες και άχαρες ... ίδιο ύψος κλπ... ενώ στο περιστέρι έχουμε ωραία κορίτσια στους δρόμους μας.

άντε να παίρνουμε σειρά και εμείς που είμαστε κοντά στο ταχυδρομείου (Βασ. Αλεξάνδρου) που έχουμε κολλήσει εδώ και 7 χρόνια στα 18mbps !!!

----------


## Jazzer

> Kάτσε γιατι ακόμα δεν έχουμε δει τίποτα στο Λόφο, εμένα βασικά το μονο που με ενδιαφέρει ειναι να καθαρίσουν οι γραμμές και να ζήσω πάλι εποχές 12άρας Zisto. VDSL θα βάλω όταν πέσουν οι τιμές και φτάσουν τις αντίστοιχες adsl


Ευελπιστούμε να δούμε πάντως !  :Razz:  12άρα, τι είπες τώρα βρε θηρίο, μιλάς μάλλον για τον πρώτο καλό καιρό που δεν είχε βάλει πολύς κόσμος adsl, σωστά; Eίσαι εκεί που αρχίζει ο λόφος αξιωματικών ή πιο πάνω ; Εγώ εξυπηρετούμαι από την 390, επί της Μπαρουξή.

- - - Updated - - -




> άσε που οι καμπίνες είναι και όλες ίδιες ... άσπρες και άχαρες ... ίδιο ύψος κλπ... ενώ στο περιστέρι έχουμε ωραία κορίτσια στους δρόμους μας.
> 
> άντε να παίρνουμε σειρά και εμείς που είμαστε κοντά στο ταχυδρομείου (Βασ. Αλεξάνδρου) που έχουμε κολλήσει εδώ και 7 χρόνια στα 18mbps !!!


18 mbps, λίγα εε ;  :Razz:  Τα λες απότομα και θα σε κυνηγάνε οι λοφιώτες και οι της νέας ζωής που παίζουν με 5 - 7 mbps !!  :Razz:

----------


## Spanos

> Ευελπιστούμε να δούμε πάντως !  12άρα, τι είπες τώρα βρε θηρίο, μιλάς μάλλον για τον πρώτο καλό καιρό που δεν είχε βάλει πολύς κόσμος adsl, σωστά; Eίσαι εκεί που αρχίζει ο λόφος αξιωματικών ή πιο πάνω ; Εγώ εξυπηρετούμαι από την 390, επί της Μπαρουξή.


Απ τους πρώτους που είχαν Full LLU, καλα εσύ είσαι και ψηλά (Αγία Αναστασία), εγω είμαι στο Σάββα με τις Μπουγάτσες στη Θηβών πανω στην ανηφόρα.

----------


## Jazzer

> Απ τους πρώτους που είχαν Full LLU, καλα εσύ είσαι και ψηλά (Αγία Αναστασία), εγω είμαι στο Σάββα με τις Μπουγάτσες στη Θηβών πανω στην ανηφόρα.


Λογικό, είσαι πιο κοντά από το Α/Κ, έχουμε απόσταση περίπου 1 χλμ. Πάντως, λογικά θα αναβαθμιστείς πιο πριν από εμάς, αν λάβουμε υπόψη το γεγονός ότι τελικά ξεκίνησαν από κάτω και ανεβαίνουν ! Θα δεις ότι θα πας σε 30ρα ή 50ρα όταν με το καλό μπεί η καμπίνα, δεν θα αντέξεις   :Razz:  με τα 14 mbps, που λένε ότι κλειδώνουμε με απλό adsl σε καμπίνα vdsl.

----------


## jkoukos

> ... με τα 14 mbps, που λένε ότι κλειδώνουμε με απλό adsl σε καμπίνα vdsl.


Αν σας πάνε σε καμπίνα, που συνήθως δεν το κάνουν.

----------


## Jazzer

> Αν σας πάνε σε καμπίνα, που συνήθως δεν το κάνουν.


Tα καλώδια της γραμμής μας δεν είναι εντός καμπίνας, αφού πετάνε την παλιά ; Πως θα συνεχίζουμε να έχουμε χαμηλό συγχρονισμό, αφού θα υπάρχει οπτική από το καφάο - καμπίνα μας μέχρι το Α/Κ ; Μήπως απλά σε κλειδώνουν σε προφίλ 14 mbps adsl2+ ;

----------


## jkoukos

Τα χάλκινα καλώδια από το σπίτι και το αστικό κέντρο, μέχρι την καμπίνα δεν αλλάζουν. Αυτό που συμβαίνει είναι να περάσουν οπτική ίνα από αστικό κέντρο μέχρι καμπίνα.
Η τηλεφωνία (εκτός κι αν είναι voip) και οι συνδέσεις ADSL, συνεχίζουν να έρχονται όπως παλιά από το αστικό κέντρο μέσω του χαλκού.  Μόνο οι VDSL συνδέσεις πλέον έρχονται από καμπίνα.
Μέχρι σήμερα σε ελάχιστες περιοχές σε όλη τη χώρα έχουν δώσει ADSL (μόνο ο ΟΤΕ) από καμπίνα. Στην μεγάλη πλειοψηφία, συνεχίζει από το αστικό κέντρο.
Ο "κόφτης" για τα 14Mbps από καμπίνα (όπου δίνεται), ισχύει για να μην επηρεάσει τις ADSL γραμμές των άλλων παρόχων που πάντα έρχονται από το αστικό κέντρο.

----------


## teo74

Πάντως εδώ στη γειτονιά μας όσες καμπίνες υπήρχαν είναι όλες ξηλωμενες...μιλάω για αγια τριάδα..ακόμα και στη Βόλου ένα μικρό στενάκι κάθετο στην Καβάλας πριν τη βιαμαξ...η δικιά μου παπανικολη και σ Βενιζέλου ακόμα κείτεται κάτω!στο επόμενο τετράγωνο μπήκε η νεα!

----------


## Jazzer

> Τα χάλκινα καλώδια από το σπίτι και το αστικό κέντρο, μέχρι την καμπίνα δεν αλλάζουν. Αυτό που συμβαίνει είναι να περάσουν οπτική ίνα από αστικό κέντρο μέχρι καμπίνα.
> Η τηλεφωνία (εκτός κι αν είναι voip) και οι συνδέσεις ADSL, συνεχίζουν να έρχονται όπως παλιά από το αστικό κέντρο μέσω του χαλκού.  Μόνο οι VDSL συνδέσεις πλέον έρχονται από καμπίνα.
> Μέχρι σήμερα σε ελάχιστες περιοχές σε όλη τη χώρα έχουν δώσει ADSL (μόνο ο ΟΤΕ) από καμπίνα. Στην μεγάλη πλειοψηφία, συνεχίζει από το αστικό κέντρο.
> Ο "κόφτης" για τα 14Mbps από καμπίνα (όπου δίνεται), ισχύει για να μην επηρεάσει τις ADSL γραμμές των άλλων παρόχων που πάντα έρχονται από το αστικό κέντρο.


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις χρήσιμες πληροφορίες !  :One thumb up:  Η γραμμή μου (oτε) έγινε voip πρόσφατα, μου έστειλαν και το σχετικό ρουτεράκι. Άλλωστε δεν τίθεται θέμα να μην αναβαθμιστούμε με vdsl, 9 χρόνια περιμένουμε !  :Razz:

----------


## Spanos

> Τα χάλκινα καλώδια από το σπίτι και το αστικό κέντρο, μέχρι την καμπίνα δεν αλλάζουν. Αυτό που συμβαίνει είναι να περάσουν οπτική ίνα από αστικό κέντρο μέχρι καμπίνα.
> Η τηλεφωνία (εκτός κι αν είναι voip) και οι συνδέσεις ADSL, συνεχίζουν να έρχονται όπως παλιά από το αστικό κέντρο μέσω του χαλκού.  Μόνο οι VDSL συνδέσεις πλέον έρχονται από καμπίνα.
> Μέχρι σήμερα σε ελάχιστες περιοχές σε όλη τη χώρα έχουν δώσει ADSL (μόνο ο ΟΤΕ) από καμπίνα. Στην μεγάλη πλειοψηφία, συνεχίζει από το αστικό κέντρο.
> Ο "κόφτης" για τα 14Mbps από καμπίνα (όπου δίνεται), ισχύει για να μην επηρεάσει τις ADSL γραμμές των άλλων παρόχων που πάντα έρχονται από το αστικό κέντρο.


Αυτο που περιμένουμε κάποιοι, είναι να "φύγουν" κάποιες γραμμές αρα λιγοτερος θόρυβος και παρεμβολές μεχρι το Α/Κ και να αλλαχτουν οι σαπιες επαφες στα τρυπια ΚΑΦΑΟ. Να καθαρισει δηλαδη το δίκτυο και μην ειμαστε τοσο επιρρεπείς σε καιρικές συνθήκες, να μην παρεμβάλετε ο ένας στο άλλο και να έχουμε εναν καλό και σταθερό συχρονισμό και οχι ανάλογα τα κέφια όπως τώρα. Υπάρχουν μέρες που συγχρονίζω στα 8.5Mbps, υπάρχουν μέρες που συγχρονίζω στα 10.5Mps, υπάρχουν μέρες που αποσυχγρονίζει τρείς φορές τη μέρα και αλλες φορές κρατάει και μια βδομάδα το showtime, άλλες φορές ακούγεται ένας θορυβος στην τηλεφωνία και δε μπορείς να μιλήσεις ούτε...να το εντοπίσει ο τεχνικός γιατι το πρωι δε το κάνει.

----------


## Mirmidon

> Αυτο που περιμένουμε κάποιοι, είναι να "φύγουν" κάποιες γραμμές αρα λιγοτερος θόρυβος και παρεμβολές μεχρι το Α/Κ και να αλλαχτουν οι σαπιες επαφες στα τρυπια ΚΑΦΑΟ. Να καθαρισει δηλαδη το δίκτυο και μην ειμαστε τοσο επιρρεπείς σε καιρικές συνθήκες, να μην παρεμβάλετε ο ένας στο άλλο και να έχουμε εναν καλό και σταθερό συχρονισμό και οχι ανάλογα τα κέφια όπως τώρα. Υπάρχουν μέρες που συγχρονίζω στα 8.5Mbps, υπάρχουν μέρες που συγχρονίζω στα 10.5Mps, υπάρχουν μέρες που αποσυχγρονίζει τρείς φορές τη μέρα και αλλες φορές κρατάει και μια βδομάδα το showtime, άλλες φορές ακούγεται ένας θορυβος στην τηλεφωνία και δε μπορείς να μιλήσεις ούτε...να το εντοπίσει ο τεχνικός γιατι το πρωι δε το κάνει.


Εγώ πάντως έπιανα 8Mbps βρέξει χιονίσει. Ούτε θόρυβος ούτε παρεμβολές ούτε διακοπές ούτε τίποτα. Κοντά στο Media Markt. Μάλλον έχεις ευαίσθητη/"σάπια" γραμμή.

----------


## ToAlani

> άσε που οι καμπίνες είναι και όλες ίδιες ... άσπρες και άχαρες ... ίδιο ύψος κλπ... ενώ στο περιστέρι έχουμε ωραία κορίτσια στους δρόμους μας.
> 
> άντε να παίρνουμε σειρά και εμείς που είμαστε κοντά στο ταχυδρομείου (Βασ. Αλεξάνδρου) που έχουμε κολλήσει εδώ και 7 χρόνια στα 18mbps !!!


Τώρα μας δουλεύεις έτσι;

Lockaro στα 3.9Mbps και εγώ δε ξέρω πόσα χρόνια.

----------


## thouthou

> Τώρα μας δουλεύεις έτσι;
> 
> Lockaro στα 3.9Mbps και εγώ δε ξέρω πόσα χρόνια.


Άντε πέστα. 4άρα γραμμή τόσα χρόνια, και σταθερότητα έχουμε να δούμε από την εποχή της Netone. Και τώρα μπήκα για να χαζέψω λίγο, γιατί έβρεξε και δεν ξέρω αν θα έχω internet μετά... (Άγιος Ιερόθεος)

----------


## snolly

1,7mbps παιδιά. 1,7.

----------


## Jazzer

> 1,7mbps παιδιά. 1,7.


Σε ποιά περιοχή του Περιστερίου μένεις ;

----------


## Kenzu44

> 1,7mbps παιδιά. 1,7.


Μονο εσυ με νιωθεις! 1,9 εγω και αυτα το βραδυ! Διαβαζω οτι δεν αντεχουν μερικοι με 18+ και πραγματικα δεν ξερουν πως ειναι να εισαι χαμηλα αυτες τις μερες η μαλλον εχουν ξεχασει! Και το ακομα ποιο μεγαλο ξενερωμα ειναι στα 4 σπιτια αριτερα μου ολοι να εχουν vdsl και εγω αγιου ελευθεριου τερμα να ειμαι ακομα στα 1,9!

----------


## Jazzer

> Μονο εσυ με νιωθεις! 1,9 εγω και αυτα το βραδυ! Διαβαζω οτι δεν αντεχουν μερικοι με 18+ και πραγματικα δεν ξερουν πως ειναι να εισαι χαμηλα αυτες τις μερες η μαλλον εχουν ξεχασει! Και το ακομα ποιο μεγαλο ξενερωμα ειναι στα 4 σπιτια αριτερα μου ολοι να εχουν vdsl και εγω αγιου ελευθεριου τερμα να ειμαι ακομα στα 1,9!


Δεν έχει ακόμα αντικατασταθεί με καμπίνα το καφάο σου ή έχει τοποθετηθεί αλλά όχι ενεργοποιηθεί ; Εύχομαι να πας σε vdsl πολύ σύντομα !  :Smile:

----------


## Hetfield

> 1,7mbps παιδιά. 1,7.


Παχατουριδης παιδια. Παχατουριδης.

----------


## Tzimakos

> Απ τους πρώτους που είχαν Full LLU, καλα εσύ είσαι και ψηλά (Αγία Αναστασία), εγω είμαι στο Σάββα με τις Μπουγάτσες στη Θηβών πανω στην ανηφόρα.


Ελα ρε Σπανε γειτονα, σ ευχαριστουμε και για τις προσθηκες στις καμπινες. Αυτη που ειδα στην ελευθεριας και Νικης που τη μελεταγε οτετζης μονο εκεινη τη μερα ηρθε και φανταζομαι δε θα την αλλαξουν αμεσα γιατι εχει σηκωσει σκαλωσιες η γωνιακη πολυκατοικια για να βαψει το κτιριο εξωτερικα μεχρι τις 5 του μηνα.

Ποσο πανω απ τον Σαββα εισαι; Εγω ειμαι Σαγγαριου και Ελευθεριας. Απο ποια καμπινα παιρνεις εσυ, ξερεις;

----------


## Kenzu44

> Δεν έχει ακόμα αντικατασταθεί με καμπίνα το καφάο σου ή έχει τοποθετηθεί αλλά όχι ενεργοποιηθεί ; Εύχομαι να πας σε vdsl πολύ σύντομα !


Δεν εχουμε ουτε καμπινα ,ουτε σκαψιματα ,ουτε οπτικες περασμενες να χαραξουν το δρομο μας! τπτ!!!

----------


## snolly

> Σε ποιά περιοχή του Περιστερίου μένεις ;


ασπρα χωματα/χρυσουπολη τερμα πανω πριν να ξεκινησει το βουνο (που εχει ενα παρκακι)

- - - Updated - - -

Σημερα ειχαμε στην πολυκατοικεια σημειωση απο τη ΔΕΗ πως αυριο θα κοπει για 4 ωρες το ρευμα λογω εργασιων. Να ευχομαι να ειναι οι ηλεκτροδοτησεις των καμπινων της περιοχης;

----------


## Mirmidon

> ασπρα χωματα/χρυσουπολη τερμα πανω πριν να ξεκινησει το βουνο (που εχει ενα παρκακι)
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Σημερα ειχαμε στην πολυκατοικεια σημειωση απο τη ΔΕΗ πως αυριο θα κοπει για 4 ωρες το ρευμα λογω εργασιων. Να ευχομαι να ειναι οι ηλεκτροδοτησεις των καμπινων της περιοχης;


Όχι δα, δεν κόβεται το ρεύμα έτσι σε μια γειτονιά για κάθε καμπίνα. Τώρα βέβαια άμα ξεφύγει κανας γκαζμάς.... :Whistle:  :ROFL:

----------


## Tolis77

Παίδες καλημέρα. Ξέρει κανένας αν θα πάρουν και VDSL οι αριθμοί που είναι Περιστέρι αλλά αρχίζουν απο 210- 59χχχχχχ (ΑΚ Αιγάλεω) ?

----------


## Mirmidon

> Παίδες καλημέρα. Ξέρει κανένας αν θα πάρουν και VDSL οι αριθμοί που είναι Περιστέρι αλλά αρχίζουν απο 210- 59χχχχχχ (ΑΚ Αιγάλεω) ?


Όταν θα αλλάξουν οι σχετικές καμπίνες. :Wink:

----------


## shocked

> Παίδες καλημέρα. Ξέρει κανένας αν θα πάρουν και VDSL οι αριθμοί που είναι Περιστέρι αλλά αρχίζουν απο 210- 59χχχχχχ (ΑΚ Αιγάλεω) ?


αν ο παροχος σου μπορεσει να δωσει vdsl τοτε ναι θα παρεις (αν κανεις αιτηση)

----------


## Tolis77

Αύτό ρωτάω ...  :Smile: 
Ξέρει κανένας αν θα αλλάξουν οι καμπίνες που βρίσκονται Περιστέρι αλλά συνδέονται στο ΑΚ Αιγάλεω ?

----------


## jkoukos

Μόνο αν γίνει αναβάθμιση των καμπίνων του αστικού κέντρου Αιγάλεω.
Η αναβάθμιση έχει να κάνει με το εκάστοτε αστικό κέντρο, άσχετα ποιες περιοχές όμορων δήμων καλύπτει.

----------


## gEck0

Αγώνα δίνω για όλους εσάς που βαλατε vdsl και νομίζετε ότι έχετε κιολας!! 
Στην καμπίνα είδα καμια 10ρια ακόμα. Κανένας δεν έχει δηλώσει ότι έχει πρόβλημα!
Αφού παλεύω καμια εβδομάδα και περιγράφω τι γίνεται και έχουν αλλάξει τα πάντα οι τεχνικοί πέτυχα ένα πολύ καλό στην εξυπηρέτηση που μετα απο 50 λεπτά συνομιλία-καταγραφή έδωσε σωστά την βλάβη για να βρούνε ότι φταίει ο εξοπλισμός τους!!
Έχε χάρη που δεν έχουμε ακόμα εναλλακτικούς στην περιοχή!
Τώρα υπομονή για να το φτιάξουν περίπου 3 μέρες μου είπαν.

----------


## jkoukos

To πρόβλημα εμφανίζεται σε όλο το DSLAM ή μόνο σε κάποιες θύρες, μεταξύ των οποίων και η δική σου;
Κάθε DSLAM καμπίνας έχεις 6 κάρτες των 48 θυρών, για συνολικά 288 συνδέσεις.

----------


## Jazzer

> To πρόβλημα εμφανίζεται σε όλο το DSLAM ή μόνο σε κάποιες θύρες, μεταξύ των οποίων και η δική σου;
> Κάθε DSLAM καμπίνας έχεις 6 κάρτες των 48 θυρών, για συνολικά 288 συνδέσεις.


Δηλαδή αν καλυφθούν όλες οι θύρες ο 289ος που θα αιτηθεί vdsl ας πρόσεχε ; Η συγκεκριμένη χωρητικότητα είναι για όλους τους τύπους καμπίνας ;

----------


## Kootoomootoo

Καμπίνες σε μεγάλες πόλεις υπάρχουν ανά 1 με 3 τετράγωνα οπότε χωράνε αρκετές συνδέσεις στην κάθε μία από αυτές, ανεξαρτήτως αν είναι 2φυλη ή 3φυλη

----------


## jkoukos

Θεωρητικά ναι, ο τελευταίος που θα συνδεθεί κλείνει την "πόρτα".  :Razz: 
Αλλά στην πραγματικότητα τα πράγματα είναι διαφορετικά. Σε κάθε παλιά καμπίνα (και φυσικά στην νέα) ερχόταν περίπου 300 ζεύγη από το αστικό κέντρο. Όμως δεν χρησιμοποιούνταν όλα, διότι πρώτον κρατούσαν μερικά ως εφεδρικά και δευτερευόντως διότι οι συνδέσεις με τις οικοδομές ήταν λιγότερες. 
Χοντρικά κατά μέσο όρο κάθε καμπίνα παρέχει 200 τηλεφωνικές συνδέσεις, άρα κάτω από το όριο των θυρών του DSLAM. Σε κάθε περίπτωση υπάρχει δυνατότητα, αν χρειαστεί στο μέλλον να γίνει επέκταση με επιπλέον κάρτες, που στην παρούσα φάση δεν απαιτείται.

- - - Updated - - -

Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι ο αριθμός των θυρών στην καμπίνα, αλλά το χάλκινο καλώδιο από αυτήν προς τις οικοδομές. Π.χ. Αν στην οικοδομή σου έρχεται ένα 20άρι καλώδιο και σήμερα καλύπτεστε όλοι, αύριο ίσως να μην μπορείτε 3-4 διαμερίσματα να βάλετε από 2 ξεχωριστές γραμμές, ή στην περίπτωση που κτιστούν νέες πολυκατοικίες να υπάρχει πρόβλημα εύρεσης ελεύθερου ζεύγους.

----------


## gEck0

> To πρόβλημα εμφανίζεται σε όλο το DSLAM ή μόνο σε κάποιες θύρες, μεταξύ των οποίων και η δική σου;
> Κάθε DSLAM καμπίνας έχεις 6 κάρτες των 48 θυρών, για συνολικά 288 συνδέσεις.


Αν ήταν έτσι θα με εβαζαν σε άλλη κάρτα και θα έπαιζε. Τί ακριβώς δεν ξέρω αλλα αποσυγχρόνιζε μόνο το download στις υψηλές συχνότητες.

----------


## Agent_

> Αύτό ρωτάω ... 
> Ξέρει κανένας αν θα αλλάξουν οι καμπίνες που βρίσκονται Περιστέρι αλλά συνδέονται στο ΑΚ Αιγάλεω ?


Ήδη αλλάζουν

----------


## Tolis77

Τέλεια  :One thumb up:

----------


## ikaros1981

Στην 482 που βρίσκεται στην Κόμης εξω απο την παιδικη χαρά στη Χρυσούπολη γίνονται εργασίες για την ηλεκτροδότηση της καμπίνας απο συνεργείο της ΔΕΗ. Αύριο μου είπε θα έχουν τελειώσει και θα έχει ρεύμα η καμπίνα. Άντε μήπως δούμε και εμείς λίγο φως εδώ. Ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν η καμπίνα είναι εξοπλισμένη ή πρέπει να περάσει και ο ΟΤΕ μετά.

----------


## Mirmidon

> Ήδη αλλάζουν


Για πες δύο παραδείγματα ρε φίλε. :Whistle:

----------


## Dimos35

> Στην 482 που βρίσκεται στην Κόμης εξω απο την παιδικη χαρά στη Χρυσούπολη γίνονται εργασίες για την ηλεκτροδότηση της καμπίνας απο συνεργείο της ΔΕΗ. Αύριο μου είπε θα έχουν τελειώσει και θα έχει ρεύμα η καμπίνα. Άντε μήπως δούμε και εμείς λίγο φως εδώ. Ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν η καμπίνα είναι εξοπλισμένη ή πρέπει να περάσει και ο ΟΤΕ μετά.


Να υπολογίζεις ότι ο ΟΤΕ θα δώσει διαθεσιμότητα περίπου μία εβδομάδα μετά τη σύνδεση του ρεύματος και την έναρξη λειτουργίας του ανεμιστήρα. 
Τουλάχιστον τόσο έκανε η 495 που την άκουσα να δουλεύει την Τρίτη 17/05 (πριν κλείσει την τρύπα το συνεργείο της ΔΕΗ) και έδωσε διαθεσιμότητα VDSL μόλις σήμερα το πρωί ο ΟΤΕ.
Άντε με το καλό.

----------


## grovolis

Χαμός γίνεται κοντά στην Αγιά Τριάδα στον δρόμο που πάμε για Άγιο Αντώνιο!! Περνάνε ίνα αν κατάλαβα καλά!

----------


## Mirmidon

> Να υπολογίζεις ότι ο ΟΤΕ θα δώσει διαθεσιμότητα περίπου μία εβδομάδα μετά τη σύνδεση του ρεύματος και την έναρξη λειτουργίας του ανεμιστήρα. 
> Τουλάχιστον τόσο έκανε η 495 που την άκουσα να δουλεύει την Τρίτη 17/05 (πριν κλείσει την τρύπα το συνεργείο της ΔΕΗ) και έδωσε διαθεσιμότητα VDSL μόλις σήμερα το πρωί ο ΟΤΕ.
> Άντε με το καλό.


" ESPRESSO : Άλλος ένας δημότης Περιστερίου εθεάθη προχτές με στηθοσκόπιο σε μια από τις νέες υπαίθριες καμπίνες της Cosmote. Σύμφωνα με αυτόπτες μάρτυρες ο κάτοικος αφού ακροάστηκε την νέα καμπίνα, έφυγε χαμογελαστός προς άγνωστη κατεύθυνση. Ανάστατη για άλλη μια φορά η τοπική κοινωνία. Έξαρση έχει παρατηρηθεί τον τελευταίο εξάμηνο σε παρόμοια κρούσματα στην ευρύτερη περιοχή."   :Laughing:  :ROFL: 

Σοβαρά τώρα. Οι έλεγχοι σωστής λειτουργίας και η έγκριση από ΕΕΤΤ έχουν γίνει τόσο γρήγορα δηλαδή; Έχουμε επίσπευση των εργασιών;  :Thinking: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Χαμός γίνεται κοντά στην Αγιά Τριάδα στον δρόμο που πάμε για Άγιο Αντώνιο!! Περνάνε ίνα αν κατάλαβα καλά!


Εννοείς εκεί στο ύψος που η Τζ Κέννεντυ γίνεται Σφακίων;

----------


## Dimos35

> " ESPRESSO : Άλλος ένας δημότης Περιστερίου εθεάθη προχτές με στηθοσκόπιο σε μια από τις νέες υπαίθριες καμπίνες της Cosmote. Σύμφωνα με αυτόπτες μάρτυρες ο κάτοικος αφού ακροάστηκε την νέα καμπίνα, έφυγε χαμογελαστός προς άγνωστη κατεύθυνση. Ανάστατη για άλλη μια φορά η τοπική κοινωνία. Έξαρση έχει παρατηρηθεί τον τελευταίο εξάμηνο σε παρόμοια κρούσματα στην ευρύτερη περιοχή."  
> 
> Σοβαρά τώρα. Οι έλεγχοι σωστής λειτουργίας και η έγκριση από ΕΕΤΤ έχουν γίνει τόσο γρήγορα δηλαδή; Έχουμε επίσπευση των εργασιών;


Χαχχαχαχαχα. Έχω ξαναγράψει τον πόνο μου τόσα χρόνια με καμιά δεκαριά συσκευές στην οικογένεια και ταχύτητες max 3.5 mbps. 
Μέχρι και κολωνοσκόπιση θα έκανα στην καμπίνα αν χρειαζόταν.

Τώρα για την έγκριση από ΕΕΤΤ ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω τι παίζει, ίσως να είχαν πάρει έγκριση για το σύνολο των νέων καμπινών της περιοχής και να την έχουν έτοιμη για κάθε μία που συνδέεται με το ρεύμα ... ίσως πάλι να λέω και μπούρδες.

Αυτό που ξέρω είναι ότι οι χρόνοι που ανέφερα πριν είναι ακριβείς.  :Smile:

----------


## Mirmidon

> Χαχχαχαχαχα. Έχω ξαναγράψει τον πόνο μου τόσα χρόνια με καμιά δεκαριά συσκευές στην οικογένεια και ταχύτητες max 3.5 mbps. 
> Μέχρι και κολωνοσκόπιση θα έκανα στην καμπίνα αν χρειαζόταν.
> 
> Τώρα για την έγκριση από ΕΕΤΤ ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω τι παίζει, ίσως να είχαν πάρει έγκριση για το σύνολο των νέων καμπινών της περιοχής και να την έχουν έτοιμη για κάθε μία που συνδέεται με το ρεύμα ... ίσως πάλι να λέω και μπούρδες.
> 
> Αυτό που ξέρω είναι ότι οι χρόνοι που ανέφερα πριν είναι ακριβείς.


Ευχαριστούμε που ενημερώνεις όλους εμάς τους υπόλοιπους εδώ στο φόρουμ. Η ακρίβεια στους χρόνους είναι σπάνιο είδος στη χώρα μας.  :Smile:

----------


## balandis

Link Status Up 
Modulation Type VDSL2 
Actual Rate(Up/Down) 4996/49998 kbps 
Attainable Rate(Up/Down) 44949/104158 kbps 
Noise Margin(Up/Down) 30.1/20.9 dB 
Line Attenuation(Up/Down) 9.4/4.5 dB 
Output Power(Up/Down) -5.1/14.5 dBm 
Data Path(Up/Down) Fast/Interleaved 
Interleave Depth(Up/Down) 1/1325 
Interleave Delay(Up/Down) 0/10 ms 
INP(Up/Down) 0/4.5 symbols 
Profile 17a 
LinkEncap G.993.2_Annex_K_PTM 
CRC Errors(Up/Down) 24/0 
FEC Errors(Up/Down) 0/989.......................δεν υπαρχει αυτη η ταχυτητα..αχαχαχαχ επιτελους κλεινω τον τον υπολογιστη οτι ωρα θελω.ειχα πηξει να τον αφηνω ανοιχτο τα βραδια!!!! :Worthy:

----------


## Jazzer

> Link Status Up 
> Modulation Type VDSL2 
> Actual Rate(Up/Down) 4996/49998 kbps 
> Attainable Rate(Up/Down) 44949/104158 kbps 
> Noise Margin(Up/Down) 30.1/20.9 dB 
> Line Attenuation(Up/Down) 9.4/4.5 dB 
> Output Power(Up/Down) -5.1/14.5 dBm 
> Data Path(Up/Down) Fast/Interleaved 
> Interleave Depth(Up/Down) 1/1325 
> ...


Μεγειές ! Εκτός από σούπερ ταχύτητα, μεγαλύτερη διάρκεια ζωής για το τροφοδοτικό του υπολογιστή σου, αλλά και μικρή οικονομία στο λογαριασμό ρεύματος, αυτά είναι !  :Razz:

----------


## balandis

σωστοστ.. :ROFL:  ο παιχτης :Wink: ευχαριστω!!!!

----------


## Mirmidon

Μπαααα. Τώρα τα λεφτά πυο γλυτώνει από τη ΔΕΗ θα τα δώσει για δίσκους. :Laughing:

----------


## Agent_

> Για πες δύο παραδείγματα ρε φίλε.


Γίνονται εργασίες επί της Τζων Κένεντι κατεβαίνοντας δεξιά και συνεχίζονται στα στενά που υπάγονται στο Α/Κ Αιγάλεω.

----------


## Spanos

> Γίνονται εργασίες επί της Τζων Κένεντι κατεβαίνοντας δεξιά και συνεχίζονται στα στενά που υπάγονται στο Α/Κ Αιγάλεω.


Nαι απο το Μπακάρα και πέρα, τα νούμερα απο 210-53 σίγουρα. Επίσης περνάνε οπτική στη Βασιλίδος και πάνε προς Βελεστίνου.

----------


## Mirmidon

> Γίνονται εργασίες επί της Τζων Κένεντι κατεβαίνοντας δεξιά και συνεχίζονται στα στενά που υπάγονται στο Α/Κ Αιγάλεω.


Εύγε. :One thumb up:

----------


## snolly

αληλλουια. 498  :Smile:

----------


## grovolis

- - - Updated - - -



Εννοείς εκεί στο ύψος που η Τζ Κέννεντυ γίνεται Σφακίων;[/QUOTE]

Ναι εκεί!

----------


## PEPES

Καλοριζικη balandis!!

----------


## romankonis

Παιρνοντας στην περιοχη μας, βρηκα αυτα. Σωληνες, ειναι στην διασταυρωση Pelopos & Kolokotroni και VDSL Cab 313 Kilkis & Dervenakion και βαζουν καινούργια κεραία στην Μαβροκορδατου 30 και VDSL Cab 306 στην Kresnas & Mpizaniou (χωρις φωτογραφεία δε γίνεται να βάλω στο χαρτί VDSL Cab 306.)

----------


## ikaros1981

Η 482 στην Κόμης πήρε μπρός.

----------


## balandis

ευχαριστω PEPES!!!! :Smile:

----------


## Hetfield

Αφου οι κεραιες σκοτωνουν ας τις ξηλωσουν ολες να δουμε αυτους τους ευαισθητους να κλαινε με μαυρο δακρι.

----------


## shocked

Off Topic


		αυτη η καραμελα με τις κεραιες καποτε πρεπει να τελειωσει. ενταξει δεν μας αναζωογονούν κιολας, αλλα ουτε καρκινους θα βγαλουμε. ελεος.
ολοι θελουν τελειο σημα και να μπορουν να μιλανε παντου, αλλα ταυτοχρονα θελουν και την κεραια να ειναι στο φεγγαρι για να μην παθουν τιποτα.

----------


## Spanos

Χαχαχα το ειδα και εγω με την κεραια, ειχαν στησει και τραπεζακια.

----------


## Dimos35

Όπως είχα γράψει ο ΟΤΕ δίνει διαθεσιμότητα στην καμπίνα μου από 26.05.
Την Παρασκευή 27.05 έστειλα mail στην Vodafone (Hol)  για να με ενημερώσουν αν μπορούν να μου δώσουν VDSL καθώς το δίκτυο τους  ηλεκτρονικά δεν μου έδινε διαθεσιμότητα.
Εχθές 30.05 με πήραν τηλέφωνο, μου είπαν ότι υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα για το νούμερο μου, οπότε μπορώ να προχωρήσω.
Κόστος 31 €/μήνα + 15 € εφάπαξ χρέωση για εξοπλισμό. 
Τα αποδέχτηκα και επιβεβαίωσα την παραγγελία. Μου είπαν ότι περίπου σε μία εβδομάδα θα έχει γίνει η αλλαγή (δεν είμαι τόσο αισιόδοξος, μακάρι να γίνει σε 15 μέρες).
Θα ενημερώσω για την πορεία και ότι νέα έχω.  :Smile:

----------


## Mirmidon

Προς κάθε ενδιαφερόμενο, στην Δερβενακίων (καμπίνα 937) και η αντιστοιχη στην Tz. Κένεντι (Στο βουλκανιζατέρ, δίπλα στη Θηβών), η Cosmote δείχνει για διαθεσιμότητα "Το αίτημά σας θα πρέπει να διερευνηθεί περισσότερο. Παρακαλούμε προσπαθήστε αργότερα. Εναλλακτικά καλέστε μας στο 13888." 

Λαμπρά σημάδια  :Clap:

----------


## grovolis

> Προς κάθε ενδιαφερόμενο, στην Δερβενακίων (καμπίνα 937) και η αντιστοιχη στην Tz. Κένεντι (Στο βουλκανιζατέρ, δίπλα στη Θηβών), η Cosmote δείχνει για διαθεσιμότητα "Το αίτημά σας θα πρέπει να διερευνηθεί περισσότερο. Παρακαλούμε προσπαθήστε αργότερα. Εναλλακτικά καλέστε μας στο 13888." 
> 
> Λαμπρά σημάδια


Αν συνεχίσουν τα έργα και με τους ίδιους ρυθμούς και ξεκινάνε να δίνουν διαθεσιμότητα τόσο γρήγορα πραγματικά συγχαρητήρια!

----------


## Roulitsas

Καλησπέρα σας,

Υπάρχει κανένας που να έχει υπόψιν του για Κωνσταντινουπόλεως στο ύψος του Αγ.Παύλου; Απο την κάτω μεριά του δρόμου προς Μπουρνάζι. Δεν έχω καταφέρει πουθενά να εντοπίσω σε ποια καμπίνα πέφτω και αν έχουν γίνει εργασίες.

Σας ευχαριστώ,

----------


## NeCrOmAnCeR19

προς ενημέρωση .

δίπλα στα max perry Αγίου Αντωνίου ξηλώνουν την παλιά ντουλαπίτσα και υπάρχει ετοιμο τσιμέντο για την νεα καμπίνα .

----------


## Jazzer

Πολύ ωραία. Είναι κρίμα να πιάνουν μόνο 18 mbps οι άνθρωποι εκεί γύρω από τον Αγ. Αντώνιο, είναι βλέπεις και το Α/Κ μακρυά !  :Razz:

----------


## gegeor

> Πολύ ωραία. Είναι κρίμα να πιάνουν μόνο 18 mbps οι άνθρωποι εκεί γύρω από τον Αγ. Αντώνιο, είναι βλέπεις και το Α/Κ μακρυά !


χεχε σωστός.....

----------


## Aldebaran67

> Πολύ ωραία. Είναι κρίμα να πιάνουν μόνο 18 mbps οι άνθρωποι εκεί γύρω από τον Αγ. Αντώνιο, είναι βλέπεις και το Α/Κ μακρυά !


Γενικώς όπως ρώτησε και ο φίλος πριν για περιοχή Αγίου Παύλου και πέρα μας έχουν κυριολεκτικά χε....ους  :Mad: 
Φαντάσου εμείς που ενώ είμαστε Ιλιο  σύνορα Ανδρεα Παπανδρέου και Αγίου Φανουρίου ανήκουμε Περιστέρι πότε θα πάρουμε σειρά άραγε;  :Thinking: 

ΥΓ Ρητορική η ερωτηση

----------


## mike_871

τοσα χρονια που δεν γινοταν κατι δεν σας ενοιαζε, τωρα που κανουν εργα σας νιαζει ολους, δεν μπορω να το καταλαβω

----------


## sdikr

> τοσα χρονια που δεν γινοταν κατι δεν σας ενοιαζε, τωρα που κανουν εργα σας νιαζει ολους, δεν μπορω να το καταλαβω


Και για κάνε μια μετάφραση,  τι ακριβώς έχεις στο μυαλό σου;

----------


## shocked

> τοσα χρονια που δεν γινοταν κατι δεν σας ενοιαζε, τωρα που κανουν εργα σας νιαζει ολους, δεν μπορω να το καταλαβω


τοσα χρονια που δεν υπηρχε το vdsl σαν υπηρεσια απο τον οτε, δε μας ενοιαζε. τωρα που το πουλαει μας νοιαζει.  :Very Happy:

----------


## mike_871

> Γενικώς όπως ρώτησε και ο φίλος πριν για περιοχή Αγίου Παύλου και πέρα μας έχουν κυριολεκτικά χε....ους 
> Φαντάσου εμείς που ενώ είμαστε Ιλιο  σύνορα Ανδρεα Παπανδρέου και Αγίου Φανουρίου ανήκουμε Περιστέρι πότε θα πάρουμε σειρά άραγε; 
> 
> ΥΓ Ρητορική η ερωτηση


εχει απαντηθει

- - - Updated - - -




> Και για κάνε μια μετάφραση,  τι ακριβώς έχεις στο μυαλό σου;


τα εργα προχωρανε κανονικα οποτε ειναι θεμα χρονου ωστε να τις αλλαξουν ολες γιατι ειναι και πολλες ~300 καμπινες ακομα και δεν δουλευουν μονο στο Περιστερι

----------


## gegeor

> τοσα χρονια που δεν γινοταν κατι δεν σας ενοιαζε, τωρα που κανουν εργα σας νιαζει ολους, δεν μπορω να το καταλαβω


Αν και δεν  εχει  πολυ σημασία  να  ξερεις  οτι  κάποιοι -ισως λιγοι-  έχουν κάνει  ότι  ήταν  εφικτο  ως  πολίτες  εδώ  και  πολλά χρόνια  ..Αν ανατρέξεις  στο  φορουμ θα  το βρεις
απο εκει κ πέρα  το παράδοξο είναι  οτι  θεωρητικά  κάνουν  έργα αναβάθμισης - δίκτυο για  VDSL για  τις  περιοχές  όπου  ήταν  κ  είναι  απαραίτητο  λόγω  απόστασης  απο το Μοναδικο!  ΑΚ Περιστερίου ( τουλάχιστον  σωστά & δίκαια ξεκινήσανε απο τις συγκεκριμένες περιοχές)
Ολα  ομορφα  λοιπον  μέχρι που  ξαφνικά  βλέπουμε ( προσωπικα  έτσι  το  βλέπω)  οτι  "περιορίζουν " τον ρυθμό εργασιών για  τις  προβληματικές περιοχές  και  εντείνουν  ή  ξεκινουν  περιοχές  που  δεν  είχαν πρόβλημα  ταχύτητας  ή  ποιότητας δικτύου ( περιοχές  κοντα στο ΑΚ)
αυτο  σε εμένα  δημιουργεί  μια  απογοήτευση  κ ενα  ερωτηματικό.....Ενω χαιρόμουν που έβλεπα  στον χάρτη  περιοχές  που  ειχαν  απελπιστικα μεγαλο πρόβλημα να  αποκτούν  VDSL και  πράσινα dot  στον  χάρτη..... ξαφνικά  σαν να παγωσαν ολα  στην επάνω μεριά .....?  εχω πολύ καιρό να  δώ  νέα καμπίνα στον  χάρτη (επάνω μεριά ) κ αυτό  εννοώ -δεν ειμαι ειδικος  δεν  ξερω τον  στρατηγικό σχεδιασμό του ΟΤΕ  αλλά η  λογική μου έλεγε ότι θα πρέπει συνεχιστει  ...
ισως  κάνω  λάθος ,αλλα  έτσι  το  αντιλαμβάνομαι

----------


## mike_871

> Αν και δεν  εχει  πολυ σημασία  να  ξερεις  οτι  κάποιοι -ισως λιγοι-  έχουν κάνει  ότι  ήταν  εφικτο  ως  πολίτες  εδώ  και  πολλά χρόνια  ..Αν ανατρέξεις  στο  φορουμ θα  το βρεις
> απο εκει κ πέρα  το παράδοξο είναι  οτι  θεωρητικά  κάνουν  έργα αναβάθμισης - δίκτυο για  VDSL για  τις  περιοχές  όπου  ήταν  κ  είναι  απαραίτητο  λόγω  απόστασης  απο το Μοναδικο!  ΑΚ Περιστερίου ( τουλάχιστον  σωστά & δίκαια ξεκινήσανε απο τις συγκεκριμένες περιοχές)
> Ολα  ομορφα  λοιπον  μέχρι που  ξαφνικά  βλέπουμε ( προσωπικα  έτσι  το  βλέπω)  οτι  "περιορίζουν " τον ρυθμό εργασιών για  τις  προβληματικές περιοχές  και  εντείνουν  ή  ξεκινουν  περιοχές  που  δεν  είχαν πρόβλημα  ταχύτητας  ή  ποιότητας δικτύου ( περιοχές  κοντα στο ΑΚ)
> αυτο  σε εμένα  δημιουργεί  μια  απογοήτευση  κ ενα  ερωτηματικό.....Ενω χαιρόμουν που έβλεπα  στον χάρτη  περιοχές  που  ειχαν  απελπιστικα μεγαλο πρόβλημα να  αποκτόυν  VDSL και  πράσινα dot  στον  χάρτη..... ξαφνικά  παγωσαν ολα  στην επάνω μεριά .....?
> ισως  κάνω  λάθος ,αλλα  έτσι  το  αντιλαμβάνομαι


μπραβο για την επιστολη στον ΟΤΕ αλλα δεν εγινε κατι απο αυτο να εισαι σιγουρος
οσο οτι αρχισαν κοντα στο αστικο κεντρο ειναι θεμα αδειων και μελετης απο τον οτε, εκει εγιναν οι πρωτες μελετες και εκει παρθηκαν οι πρωτες αδειες

----------


## Spanos

> Γενικώς όπως ρώτησε και ο φίλος πριν για περιοχή Αγίου Παύλου και πέρα μας έχουν κυριολεκτικά χε....ους 
> Φαντάσου εμείς που ενώ είμαστε Ιλιο  σύνορα Ανδρεα Παπανδρέου και Αγίου Φανουρίου ανήκουμε Περιστέρι πότε θα πάρουμε σειρά άραγε; 
> 
> ΥΓ Ρητορική η ερωτηση


πΟΤΕ

(έτσι για να θυμηθούμε τα παλιά) :Razz:

----------


## Mirmidon

Από εκεί που εμείς οι Έλληνες δίναμε τα φώτα του πολιτισμού στα πέρατα της γης έχουμε καταντήσει μίζεροι, ζήτουλες και μικρόψυχοι. Υπομονή μηδέν και θάψιμο με το παραμικρό. Έλλειψη ενσυναίσθησης, κατανόησης και πίστης στις πραγματικές δυνατότητές μας. Άξιοι της τύχης μας δίχως άλλο.

Οι άλλοι σκάβουν τις Άλπεις και περνάνε τραίνα και εμείς εδώ περιμένουμε σοβαρές ευζωνικές συνδέσεις που τις/θα τις χρυσοπληρώνουμε κιόλας Σαν να μην έφταναν αυτά, κάποιοι(ος) πάροχοι(ος) μας κοροϊδεύουν(ει) κατάμουτρα δηλώνοντας στην ιστοσελίδα τους προϊόντα που δεν διαθέτουν στην πραγματικότητα. (Wind VDSL/διαθεσιμότητα) και μετά σου λένε στο τηλέφωνο "είναι λάθος στο site" ή  "πριν είχε και τώρα δεν έχει ελεύθερα ports  ο ΟΤΕ" (το άκουσα με τα ίδια μου τα αυτιά) ή "υπάρχει τεχνικό πρόβλημα και δεν μπορούμε να σας δώσουμε VDSL". Συν το ότι δεν εμπεριέχουν καν το έντυπο υπαναχώρησης μαζί με το συμβόλαιο, όπως προβλέπεται από ΕΕΤΤ, κάτι που αυτόματα καθιστά τη σύναψη του συμβολαίου άκυρη.

http://www.eett.gr/opencms/export/si...ation/EETT.pdf  σελίδα 9 

ΑΠΑΤΕΩΝΕΣ, κύριοι.

----------


## Pokas

> Από εκεί που εμείς οι Έλληνες δίναμε τα φώτα του πολιτισμού στα πέρατα της γης έχουμε καταντήσει μίζεροι, ζήτουλες και μικρόψυχοι. Υπομονή μηδέν και θάψιμο με το παραμικρό. Έλλειψη ενσυναίσθησης, κατανόησης και πίστης στις πραγματικές δυνατότητές μας. Άξιοι της τύχης μας δίχως άλλο.
> 
> Οι άλλοι σκάβουν τις Άλπεις και περνάνε τραίνα και εμείς εδώ περιμένουμε σοβαρές ευζωνικές συνδέσεις που τις/θα τις χρυσοπληρώνουμε κιόλας Σαν να μην έφταναν αυτά, κάποιοι(ος) πάροχοι(ος) μας κοροϊδεύουν(ει) κατάμουτρα δηλώνοντας στην ιστοσελίδα τους προϊόντα που δεν διαθέτουν στην πραγματικότητα. (Wind VDSL/διαθεσιμότητα) και μετά σου λένε στο τηλέφωνο "είναι λάθος στο site" ή  "πριν είχε και τώρα δεν έχει ελεύθερα ports  ο ΟΤΕ" (το άκουσα με τα ίδια μου τα αυτιά) ή "υπάρχει τεχνικό πρόβλημα και δεν μπορούμε να σας δώσουμε VDSL". Συν το ότι δεν εμπεριέχουν καν το έντυπο υπαναχώρησης μαζί με το συμβόλαιο, όπως προβλέπεται από ΕΕΤΤ, κάτι που αυτόματα καθιστά τη σύναψη του συμβολαίου άκυρη.
> 
> http://www.eett.gr/opencms/export/si...ation/EETT.pdf  σελίδα 9 
> 
> ΑΠΑΤΕΩΝΕΣ, κύριοι.


συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου.
Κάναμε κάτι σπουδαίο πριν χιλιάδες χρόνια και μόνο αυτό, μετά τον παίζαμε.

----------


## Mirmidon

> συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου.
> Κάναμε κάτι σπουδαίο πριν χιλιάδες χρόνια και μόνο αυτό, μετά τον παίζαμε.


Ευτυχώς όχι όλοι.  :Wink:

----------


## Pokas

> Ευτυχώς όχι όλοι.


ένα μικρό ποσοστό που επηρεάζει το μεγάλο; πες το έτσι...

----------


## balandis

μολις πηγα οτε παιδια σε 2 μερες ετοιμος,μηνυματα,ελενχος στο σπιτι ,παραδοση μαλλλον λαθος μιαμιση μερα.!!του οτε ειναι το δικτυο και περνεις αμεσως αν πας σε αυτους,να λεμε και την αληθεια.

----------


## snolly

εγω παλι εκανα αιτηση την παρασκευη, χθες (1/6) ηρθε SMS πως θα γινει διακοπη της γραμμης για 1 ωρα για την μεταφορα στις 30/5 (back to the future φαση).

τους πηρα μολις τηλεφωνο και δεν εχουν ιδεα πότε και πως. ο τυπος στο 13888 μου ειπε να δουμε λεει ποτε θα ερθει και ο τεχνικος για να κανει το τηλεφωνο ευρυζωνικο, του ειπα ξερω να τα συνδεσω μονος μου και μου ειπε οκ τοτε.

γινονται με το ετσι θελω ολα τα τηλεφωνα VOIP τωρα; οχι οτι με νοιαζει δηλαδη αλλα για ποιο λογο;

----------


## Mirmidon

> ένα μικρό ποσοστό που επηρεάζει το μεγάλο; πες το έτσι...


Την κάνουν με ελαφρά για εξωτερικό, πχ Dubai.

- - - Updated - - -




> μολις πηγα οτε παιδια σε 2 μερες ετοιμος,μηνυματα,ελενχος στο σπιτι ,παραδοση μαλλλον λαθος μιαμιση μερα.!!του οτε ειναι το δικτυο και περνεις αμεσως αν πας σε αυτους,να λεμε και την αληθεια.


Όπως έλεγε και ο Βέγγος "Ταχύτης Ποιότης, Αμεσότης".  :ROFL:

----------


## Pokas

> Την κάνουν με ελαφρά για εξωτερικό, πχ Dubai.


Κάπως πρέπει να ζήσουν...

----------


## Tzimakos

Εχθες σε ενα κομματι 50-60 μετρων της Φιλικων (με το ματι) ειχαν σκαψει ισα ισα σε διαμετρο καλωδιου τον δρομο και στο τελος του ανοιγματος ειδα ενα φορτηγακι του οτε.

----------


## Mirmidon

> Εχθες σε ενα κομματι 50-60 μετρων της Φιλικων (με το ματι) ειχαν σκαψει ισα ισα σε διαμετρο καλωδιου τον δρομο και στο τελος του ανοιγματος ειδα ενα φορτηγακι του οτε.


Υπάρχει καμπίνα εκεί κοντά που δεν φαίνεται στο χάρτη με τις καμπίνες;

----------


## Tzimakos

Περναγα εν κινησει με το αμαξι και δεν πηρε κατι το ματι μου, αν ξαναπερασω θα ψαξω καλυτερα.

----------


## anthip09

Στη φιλικών εχει μπει καινούργια καμπίνα απέναντι ακριβώς απο τα σχολεία. Δεν συγκράτησα αριθμό.

----------


## teo74

Είναι πολλές οι καμπίνες που έχουν μπει...στη δική μου καμπίνα ...σοφ Βενιζέλου και Παπανικολή Ο μαγαζάτορας στου όποιου το μαγαζί ήταν η παλιά καμπίνα δεν δέχεται να μπει η νέα..Γιατί του κλείνει την προσιψη λεει..το συνεργείο λοιπόν ξεκίνησε να σκάβει σε νέα θέση...σε αλλουνού όμως το μαγαζί και έγινε χαμός...ήρθε η αστυνομία και πάγωσε το έργο..το γίνεται σ αυτή την περιπτωση λοιπόν?ευχαριστώ

----------


## Kootoomootoo

Το πεζοδρόμιο δεν είναι δικό τους εκτός αν είναι καμία καφετέρια κτλπ. που σημαίνει ότι έχουν άδεια και τα σχετικά, αλλά αυτό θα το ήξερε ήδη ο ΟΤΕ δεν θα καθυστερούσε, νομίζω ότι αυτό που κάνουν με το να μην συνεργάζονται με το συνεργείο και να λένε ότι θα τους κλείσει την πρόσοψη είναι παράνομο (νομίζω).

----------


## psolord

> Είναι πολλές οι καμπίνες που έχουν μπει...στη δική μου καμπίνα ...σοφ Βενιζέλου και Παπανικολή Ο μαγαζάτορας στου όποιου το μαγαζί ήταν η παλιά καμπίνα δεν δέχεται να μπει η νέα..Γιατί του κλείνει την προσιψη λεει..το συνεργείο λοιπόν ξεκίνησε να σκάβει σε νέα θέση...σε αλλουνού όμως το μαγαζί και έγινε χαμός...ήρθε η αστυνομία και πάγωσε το έργο..το γίνεται σ αυτή την περιπτωση λοιπόν?ευχαριστώ


Πες του οτι θα εχει πιο γρηγορο ντερνετ για να κατεβαζει pr0n. Θα σκαψει μονος του!  :Razz:

----------


## Mirmidon

> Είναι πολλές οι καμπίνες που έχουν μπει...στη δική μου καμπίνα ...σοφ Βενιζέλου και Παπανικολή Ο μαγαζάτορας στου όποιου το μαγαζί ήταν η παλιά καμπίνα δεν δέχεται να μπει η νέα..Γιατί του κλείνει την προσιψη λεει..το συνεργείο λοιπόν ξεκίνησε να σκάβει σε νέα θέση...σε αλλουνού όμως το μαγαζί και έγινε χαμός...ήρθε η αστυνομία και πάγωσε το έργο..το γίνεται σ αυτή την περιπτωση λοιπόν?ευχαριστώ




Τον κακό του τον καιρό. Ελληνάρας είναι. Απαγορεύεται αυτό που κάνει. η Καμπίνα είναι στην άκρη του πεζοδρομίου κιόλας. Με την λογική του θα έπρεπε να ξηλωθεί και η κολόνα και το σήμα που βρίσκονται δίπλα ακριβώς. Κάτι τέτοιοι ανεγκέφαλοι είναι οι αιτίες που τα έργα εμποδίζονται σε αυτόν τον τόπο κύριοι. Ελλαδάρα. Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να συλληφθεί, γιατί δεν έχει κανένα δικαίωμα στην προκειμένη περίπτωση.

----------


## Jazzer

Βρε τι μικρός που είναι ο κόσμος ! Πριν 4-5 χρόνια ο συγκεκριμένος μαγαζάτορας (πουλάει ηλεκτρικά είδη κλπ.) είχε έρθει να μου συνδέσει ένα a/c, το οποίο είχε αγοραστεί από μεγάλο κατάστημα και όχι από το δικό του, διότι ήταν βλέπετε δώρο η εγκατάσταση. Θυμάμαι ότι όταν είδε τη γυναίκα μου και τον γιό μας σε δωμάτιο - γραφείο με 2 desktop, μου πέταξε μια κοτσάνα αν θυμάμαι καλά " αυτά τα διαόλια (εννοώντας τα pc) έχουν μπει σε όλα τα σπίτια και όλοι ασχολούνται με αυτά", αλλά εγώ δεν μπήκα στη διαδικασία να ασχοληθώ μαζί του, διότι δεν είχε και νόημα να συζητάς τα αυτονόητα. Το αναφέρω διότι ή τεχνοφοβικός είναι ή ζει ακόμα στην εποχή της γραφομηχανής.

----------


## teo74

..ας ελπίσουμε να τοποθετηθεί σύντομα....ξέρει κανείς κάνα τηλέφωνο να δούμε τι γίνεται?

----------


## Mirmidon

> Βρε τι μικρός που είναι ο κόσμος ! Πριν 4-5 χρόνια ο συγκεκριμένος μαγαζάτορας (πουλάει ηλεκτρικά είδη κλπ.) είχε έρθει να μου συνδέσει ένα a/c, το οποίο είχε αγοραστεί από μεγάλο κατάστημα και όχι από το δικό του, διότι ήταν βλέπετε δώρο η εγκατάσταση. Θυμάμαι ότι όταν είδε τη γυναίκα μου και τον γιό μας σε δωμάτιο - γραφείο με 2 desktop, μου πέταξε μια κοτσάνα αν θυμάμαι καλά " αυτά τα διαόλια (εννοώντας τα pc) έχουν μπει σε όλα τα σπίτια και όλοι ασχολούνται με αυτά", αλλά εγώ δεν μπήκα στη διαδικασία να ασχοληθώ μαζί του, διότι δεν είχε και νόημα να συζητάς τα αυτονόητα. Το αναφέρω διότι ή τεχνοφοβικός είναι ή ζει ακόμα στην εποχή της γραφομηχανής.


Δικαίωμά του να πιστεύει ότι θέλει για τον εαυτό του, αλλά δεν έχει κανένα δικαίωμα να εμποδίζει τους άλλους να προοδεύσουν.

- - - Updated - - -




> ..ας ελπίσουμε να τοποθετηθεί σύντομα....ξέρει κανείς κάνα τηλέφωνο να δούμε τι γίνεται?


Όχι δεν υπάρχει κανένα σχετικό τηλέφωνο ή άλλος τρόπος να μάθουμε με σιγουριά τι γίνεται. Δεν είναι  δική μας δουλειά βλέπεις και απλά θα περιμένουμε την πρόοδο των έργων. :Smile:

----------


## dmitspan

Πότε θα ξεκινήσουν και τα έργα στο ύψος της Ιεροθέου και πέριξ; Μόνο πάνω προς το βουνό έχουν αλλάξει.

----------


## mike_871

> Πότε θα ξεκινήσουν και τα έργα στο ύψος της Ιεροθέου και πέριξ; Μόνο πάνω προς το βουνό έχουν αλλάξει.


του αγιου Ιεροθεου θα εχεις vdsl

----------


## dmitspan

4 Οκτωβρίου, μάλιστα. Άντε, για να δούμε

----------


## psolord

Αφού δεν είναι του αλλουνού Αγίου, του γνωστού, πάλι καλά...!  :Razz:

----------


## Mirmidon

> Αφού δεν είναι του αλλουνού Αγίου, του γνωστού, πάλι καλά...!


Ανήμερα;  :ROFL:

----------


## Spanos

> Βρε τι μικρός που είναι ο κόσμος ! Πριν 4-5 χρόνια ο συγκεκριμένος μαγαζάτορας (πουλάει ηλεκτρικά είδη κλπ.) είχε έρθει να μου συνδέσει ένα a/c, το οποίο είχε αγοραστεί από μεγάλο κατάστημα και όχι από το δικό του, διότι ήταν βλέπετε δώρο η εγκατάσταση. Θυμάμαι ότι όταν είδε τη γυναίκα μου και τον γιό μας σε δωμάτιο - γραφείο με 2 desktop, μου πέταξε μια κοτσάνα αν θυμάμαι καλά " αυτά τα διαόλια (εννοώντας τα pc) έχουν μπει σε όλα τα σπίτια και όλοι ασχολούνται με αυτά", αλλά εγώ δεν μπήκα στη διαδικασία να ασχοληθώ μαζί του, διότι δεν είχε και νόημα να συζητάς τα αυτονόητα. Το αναφέρω διότι ή τεχνοφοβικός είναι ή ζει ακόμα στην εποχή της γραφομηχανής.


χαχαχαχα μεγαλη μορφή ο κυρ Ηλίας

----------


## snolly

σημερα ειχα το ραντεβου με τον ΟΤΕ για την ενεργοποιηση της VDSL (ακομα δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι χρειαζεται ραντεβου αν ξερεις να ρυθμισεις ενα ρουτερ μονος σου). Το ραντεβου ήταν 8.00-9.30 και φυσικα ακομα δεν εχει ερθει κανενας.

αν φυγω (εχουμε και δουλειες) θα γινει η μεταφορα της γραμμης στην καμπινα αραγε ή θα μετατεθει για νεο ραντεβου;

φφφφ αχ ελλαδα

----------


## Dimos35

> σημερα ειχα το ραντεβου με τον ΟΤΕ για την ενεργοποιηση της VDSL (ακομα δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι χρειαζεται ραντεβου αν ξερεις να ρυθμισεις ενα ρουτερ μονος σου). Το ραντεβου ήταν 8.00-9.30 και φυσικα ακομα δεν εχει ερθει κανενας.
> 
> αν φυγω (εχουμε και δουλειες) θα γινει η μεταφορα της γραμμης στην καμπινα αραγε ή θα μετατεθει για νεο ραντεβου;
> 
> φφφφ αχ ελλαδα


Σήμερα το πρωί είχε εξωφρενική κίνηση. Μπορεί να καθυστέρησε γι αυτό. 
Μπορεί επίσης να άργησε ο τεχνικός γιατί ήθελε να συνδέσει και το δικό μου VDSL για λογαριασμό της Hol στην διπλανή καμπίνα (Εδέσσης)  :Razz:

----------


## snolly

> Σήμερα το πρωί είχε εξωφρενική κίνηση. Μπορεί να καθυστέρησε γι αυτό. 
> Μπορεί επίσης να άργησε ο τεχνικός γιατί ήθελε να συνδέσει και το δικό μου VDSL για λογαριασμό της Hol στην διπλανή καμπίνα (Εδέσσης)


ηρθε τελικα. μου ειπανε πως ειχανε βλαβη στο συστημα που αποκατασταθηκε στις 10.10.

τελικα χρειαζεται να ερθει πανω στο διαμερισμα για να βαλει μια ιστορια στην πριζα του τηλεφωνου ωστε να βρει ποια ειναι η γραμμη του διαμερισματος κατω στην πολυκατοικια ωστε να παει μετα στην καμπινα και να την συνδεσει πανω στο mini d-slam.

αφου εφυγε ο τυπος και ειχα κλειδωσει στα 5/50 συνειδητοποιησα πως δεν ειχα τηλεφωνο (ψιλοχ*στηκα αλλα νταξ) και φευγοντας για το γραφειο, τον πετυχα κατω απο την πολυκατοικια που καθοταν μεσα στο βανακι του και του ειπα πως δεν εχω τηλεφωνο. ειπε θα το δει αλλα δεν ξερω τι εχει γινει γιατι εφυγα για το γραφειο.

ρωτησα αν η γραμμη γινεται voIP τωρα με το VDSL. μου απαντησε πως τωρα ΟΧΙ αλλα μεχρι το 2017 θα γινουν θελουμε δε θελουμε.

αυτα. καλη υπομονη σε οσους περιμενουν  :Smile: 



τελος να ενημερωσω πως με το ρουτερ του ΟΤΕ για VDSL οσο ακομα ειχα ADSL η συνδεση γινεται απο το ΑΤΜ προφιλ ενω πλεον γινεται απο το PTM. που σημαινει πως πρεπει να ξαναρυθμισετε και τα port forwards σας, αν εχετε  :Smile:

----------


## anthip09

Καλορίζικη και καλά κατεβάσματα :Clap:

----------


## snolly

> Καλορίζικη και καλά κατεβάσματα


ευχαριστώ. δεν φαινεται να κρατησε πολύ. ενω κατεβαζε με τα μπουνια (το εβλεπα με teamviewer απο το γραφειο) πλεον κοπηκαν ολα και το teamviewer το δειχνει μια on μια off και δε μπορω να συνδεθω με τιποτα.

----------


## Spanos

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 171273
> 
> Τον κακό του τον καιρό. Ελληνάρας είναι. Απαγορεύεται αυτό που κάνει. η Καμπίνα είναι στην άκρη του πεζοδρομίου κιόλας. Με την λογική του θα έπρεπε να ξηλωθεί και η κολόνα και το σήμα που βρίσκονται δίπλα ακριβώς. Κάτι τέτοιοι ανεγκέφαλοι είναι οι αιτίες που τα έργα εμποδίζονται σε αυτόν τον τόπο κύριοι. Ελλαδάρα. Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να συλληφθεί, γιατί δεν έχει κανένα δικαίωμα στην προκειμένη περίπτωση.


Τελικά η καμπίνα θα μπεί πάνω στον τοίχο επι της παπανικολή εκεί που είναι το παράθυρο το οποίο θα του το κλείσουν.

https://goo.gl/maps/GFKceUTyUiv

υ.γ. και καλύτερα να φύγει απο εκεί γιατι θα είναι μέσα στον ήλιο ολη μέρα και όλο και κάποιος θα πέσει πάνω με το αμάξι  :Razz:

----------


## Nikiforos

καλημερα! χτες ειδα νεα καμπινα VDSL στην Εθναρχου Μακαριου οπως κατεβαινουμε δεξια πριν την Ε.Ο, ακριβως πριν την εισοδο στο βενζιναδικο της SHELL.

----------


## teo74

Μπάα δεν θα μπει στο παράθυρο εκεί...το σταμάτησε το έργο το άλλο μαγαζί με τα είδη συσκευασιας και γι αυτό ήρθε η αστυνομία..με βλέπω του χρόνου για vdsl...θα μπούνε όλες οι καμπινες και η δικιά μου θα κάθεται ξαπλωμένη (η παλια)

----------


## Spanos

> Μπάα δεν θα μπει στο παράθυρο εκεί...το σταμάτησε το έργο το άλλο μαγαζί με τα είδη συσκευασιας και γι αυτό ήρθε η αστυνομία..με βλέπω του χρόνου για vdsl...θα μπούνε όλες οι καμπινες και η δικιά μου θα κάθεται ξαπλωμένη (η παλια)


E θα μπει στην αρχική θέση τότε, δε μπορεί να γίνει τίποτα γιατι κι αυτός με το σπίτι έχει δίκιο, έντυσε με πέτρα την πρόσοψη, πλήρωσε παράθυρα κλπ γιατι να του φορτώσει ο αλλος την καμπίνα. Εκτός αν την βάλουν απέναντι στη μάντρα της εκκλησίας, πολλα έξοδα, καλώδια, τομή στην άσφαλτο, ας πληρώσουν οι μαγαζάτορες.

----------


## shakta7

Και η 482 ετοιμη μολις εκανα αιτηση σε forthent μου ειπαν 8-10 μερες

----------


## aguila21

Υπάρχει νέο για τη Νέα Ζωή;Επίσης ο χάρτης με τις καμπίνες που είναι να τον δω;

----------


## Pokas

> Υπάρχει νέο για τη Νέα Ζωή;Επίσης ο χάρτης με τις καμπίνες που είναι να τον δω;


http://fttxgr.eu/map?

εδώ

----------


## aguila21

Ευχαριστώ.Δυστυχώς η περιοχή μου δεν έχει...

----------


## Pokas

> Ευχαριστώ.Δυστυχώς η περιοχή μου δεν έχει...


θα μπουν σταδιακά λογικά, δεν την ξέρω την περιοχή και σε ποιο Α/Κ ανήκει, πάντως τώρα αναβαθμίζονται Α/Κ Περιστερίου και Πετρούπολης οπότε αν ανήκεις σε ενα απο αυτά είσαι καλά, απλά θέλει λίγο υπομονή  :Smile:

----------


## aguila21

Λογικά στο Περιστέρι ανήκει.Είναι πιο κοντά ο Άγιος Αντώνιος από την Πετρούπολη.

----------


## psolord

Χτες είδα έσκαβαν στα ΕκΑτοδενδρα. Εκεί που είναι ο Τασος με τα παπούτσια και ο Ραμπιτ με τις ευθυγραμμισεις, μέσα στο στενό.

----------


## Mirmidon

> Χτες είδα έσκαβαν στα ΕκΑτοδενδρα. Εκεί που είναι ο Τασος με τα παπούτσια και ο Ραμπιτ με τις ευθυγραμμισεις, μέσα στο στενό.


Ποιο στενό φίλος; There is no cabineto εκεί κοντά μόνον ένα στην Λυκοσούρας το οποίο είναι ανέπαφο ακόμα.

----------


## psolord

Εδώ ακριβώς. Πτολεμαΐδος.

Και σήμερα είδα ότι σκάβουν και στο δίπλα. Μετά τον Σπηλιώτη.

Καμπίνες δεν είδα ούτε εγώ, αλλά έχουν ανοίξει ένα φρεάτιο.

----------


## Mirmidon

> Εδώ ακριβώς. Πτολεμαΐδος.
> 
> Και σήμερα είδα ότι σκάβουν και στο δίπλα. Μετά τον Σπηλιώτη.
> 
> Καμπίνες δεν είδα ούτε εγώ, αλλά έχουν ανοίξει ένα φρεάτιο.




Δηλαδή παίζει να ειναι και για την αποχέτευση.  :ROFL:

----------


## psolord

Άμα σκάβουν τόσο λεπτές γραμμές για αποχέτευση, τότε μάλλον φτιάχνουν τουαλέτες για γάτες!  :Razz:

----------


## mike_871

φρεατιο για οπτικες του οτε ειναι

----------


## anthip09

Γωνία Κορυτσάς και Αγ.παρασκευης έτοιμη προς αλλαγή η παλαιά καμπίνα, ειναι ήδη ξηλωμένη.
Παίρνει το πατρικό μου απο αυτη τη καμπίνα και με adsl πιάνω ~14mbps (attenuation 16, απόσταση απο Α/κ ~1180μ σύμφωνα με τη συτα). Σίγουρα πολυ θετική κίνηση, αλλά θα προτιμούσα να άλλαζαν πρώτα τις καμπίνες στις προβληματικές περιοχές, όπως στα άσπρα χώματα που μένω κ πιάνω ~5mbps με τα ζόρια και ας άφηναν στο τέλος την περιοχη πέριξ του Α/κ.

----------


## Jazzer

> Γωνία Κορυτσάς και Αγ.παρασκευης έτοιμη προς αλλαγή η παλαιά καμπίνα, ειναι ήδη ξηλωμένη.
> Παίρνει το πατρικό μου απο αυτη τη καμπίνα και με adsl πιάνω ~14mbps (attenuation 16, απόσταση απο Α/κ ~1180μ σύμφωνα με τη συτα). Σίγουρα πολυ θετική κίνηση, αλλά θα προτιμούσα να άλλαζαν πρώτα τις καμπίνες στις προβληματικές περιοχές, όπως στα άσπρα χώματα που μένω κ πιάνω ~5mbps με τα ζόρια και ας άφηναν στο τέλος την περιοχη πέριξ του Α/κ.


Όταν ξεκίνησαν τα έργα πρώτα στην πιο προβληματική περιοχή του Περιστερίου όπου οι άνθρωποι είχαν ταχύτητες 2-3 mbps, θεωρήσαμε ότι προτεραιότητα του οτε ήταν αυτές οι περιοχές. Έλα όμως που μετά πιάσανε την περιοχή γύρω γύρω από το Α/Κ και αφήσανε εμάς. Το χρονοδιάγραμμα των έργων μόνο αυτοί το ξέρουν. Φυσικά και θα καλυφθεί όλος ο δήμος και οι δικές μας περιοχές, απλά θα περιμένουμε Χ εβδομάδες στην καλύτερη ή Χ μήνες στην χειρότερη. Το καλό είναι ότι ασχολούνται. Οπότε υπομονή, όπως κάνουμε χρόνια τώρα...

----------


## anthip09

Αν συνεχίσουν με μια λογική σειρά τα έργα πάνε προς Λόφο Αξιωματικών και στη συνέχεια Ν. Ζωή φαντάζομαι, οπότε το κομμάτι που είμαι εγώ στα Άσπρα Χώματα πάει για το τέλος. Καλά Χριστούγεννα δλδ...

----------


## Mormnak

Καλησπέρα... πριν από λίγο περνούσα από περιστέρι και συγκεκριμένα είδα στην γωνία  Φραντζή και Αγίου Παύλου καινούργια καμπίνα VDSL(με τις διπλες πόρτες) και δίπλα ακριβώς την παλιά με ολα τα καλώδια επάνω (Ορθάνοιχτη)... επίσης είναι σκαμένο και δεν το έχουνε κλείσει.. δυστυχώς δεν μπόρεσα να σταματήσω για να τραβήξω και μια φώτο.

----------


## snolly

μετα από 1 εβδομάδα με VDSL 50 (με ΟΤΕ) εχω να πω πως η γραμμη επι της ουσιας ειναι:

το download speed test ειναι 38-42 mbps. Ποτέ δεν πλησιάζει τα 50 (η γραμμη κλειδωνει στα 49999)
το upload speed test ειναι 3,5-4,2 mbps. Ποτέ δεν πλησιάζει τα 5.

Αυτή είναι η πραγματικότητα;

Θυμάμαι σε παλιό σπιτι που εμενα (νέο φάληρο) και ειχα 30/2 VDSL απο ΑΚ τα speed tests ηταν 30/2 παντα, δεν είχα χασούρα.

----------


## Pokas

> μετα από 1 εβδομάδα με VDSL 50 (με ΟΤΕ) εχω να πω πως η γραμμη επι της ουσιας ειναι:
> 
> το download speed test ειναι 38-42 mbps. Ποτέ δεν πλησιάζει τα 50 (η γραμμη κλειδωνει στα 49999)
> το upload speed test ειναι 3,5-4,2 mbps. Ποτέ δεν πλησιάζει τα 5.
> 
> Αυτή είναι η πραγματικότητα;
> 
> Θυμάμαι σε παλιό σπιτι που εμενα (νέο φάληρο) και ειχα 30/2 VDSL απο ΑΚ τα speed tests ηταν 30/2 παντα, δεν είχα χασούρα.


με τι τεστ ? ookla? 
δοκίμασε download απο ftp speedtest ote και nvidia.
για το upload δεν  ξέρω.

μετρήσεις πάντα με καλώδιο όχι με wi-fi και powerline.

----------


## jkoukos

H πραγματική ταχύτητα πάντα είναι μικρότερη έναντι του συγχρονισμού, στο VDSL περίπου έως 10%, λόγο overhead. Επιπλέον αυτής της μείωσης, παίζουν ρόλο και άλλοι παράγοντες για την πραγματική ταχύτητα.
Σίγουρα και σε 30/2,5 δεν είχες την ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού και στην καλύτερη περίπτωση ήταν 29/2,4.

----------


## snolly

> με τι τεστ ? ookla? 
> δοκίμασε download απο ftp speedtest ote και nvidia.
> για το upload δεν  ξέρω.
> 
> μετρήσεις πάντα με καλώδιο όχι με wi-fi και powerline.


ναι με OOKLA. παντα με καλωδιο οι μετρησεις εννοειται, απευθειας πανω στο ρουτερ

- - - Updated - - -




> H πραγματική ταχύτητα πάντα είναι μικρότερη έναντι του συγχρονισμού, στο VDSL περίπου έως 10%, λόγο overhead. Επιπλέον αυτής της μείωσης, παίζουν ρόλο και άλλοι παράγοντες για την πραγματική ταχύτητα.
> Σίγουρα και σε 30/2,5 δεν είχες την ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού και στην καλύτερη περίπτωση ήταν 29/2,4.


ναι απλα τωρα το overhead ειναι τυπου 25% οχι 10%  :Sad:

----------


## Hetfield

Το crosstalk και overhead ειναι παραγοντες που επηρεαζουν την αποδοση της γραμμης σου. Δοκιμασε κι απο ftp.ntua.gr

----------


## jkoukos

Οι άλλοι παράγοντες είναι ο πάροχος, το DSLAM, ο φόρτος του δικτύου, οι διασύνδεση και η όδευση με το εξωτερικό, ο server που συνδέεσαι, η κατάσταση του χάλκινου δικτύου στην περιοχή σου κλπ.
Άμεση σύγκριση μπορούμε να κάνουμε στον ίδιο πάροχο και στην ίδια φυσική γραμμή.
Όπως γράφει και ο Hetfield, κάνε έλεγχο σε κάποιον γρήγορο ftp server, δοκιμάζοντας να κατεβάσεις παράλληλα 2-3 μεγάλα αρχεία.

----------


## mike_871

> ναι με OOKLA. παντα με καλωδιο οι μετρησεις εννοειται, απευθειας πανω στο ρουτερ
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> ναι απλα τωρα το overhead ειναι τυπου 25% οχι 10%


πες μας ταχυτητα κατεβασματος και οχι speedtest π.χ εδω http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop

----------


## snolly

το μεγιστο που εχω πιασει ειτε σε private ειτε σε public servers ειναι 4,33mb/sec

- - - Updated - - -

private εννοω usenet με 2 providers και καμποσα ταυτοχρονα connections

----------


## slalom

5.5 πιανω εγω σε private

----------


## snolly

> 5.5 πιανω εγω σε private


ναι κι εγω σε κατι τετοιο ηλπιζα αλλα δεν

----------


## Pokas

> ναι κι εγω σε κατι τετοιο ηλπιζα αλλα δεν


εχεις δοκιμάσει με 2ο pc/ laptop; όλα το ίδιο βγάζουν;

----------


## slalom

> ναι κι εγω σε κατι τετοιο ηλπιζα αλλα δεν


δε θα ναι και πολυ private

----------


## Mirmidon

Παίδες το overhead στις VDSL είναι το πολύ 3% και όχι παραπάνω όπως πολλοί πιστεύουν. Οι μετρήσεις ταχύτητας με συγκεκριμένα doanloads από ntua.gr linux isοs, drivers κλπ είναι κατάλοιπα του παρελθόντος και δεν έχουν νόημα για ταχύτητες VDSL. Ο φίλος  snolly, όπως και όλοι μας, πιστεύω ότι κατεβάζει από πλήθος πηγών και το γεγονός ότι τα συμπέρασμά του σχετικά με τις ταχύτητές του έχει βγει μετά από παρακολούθηση μιας εβδομάδας, πιστεύω ότι είναι αρκετός χρόνος για να είναι ορθά. Δυστυχώς αυτού του επιπέδου θα είναι η πραγματικές ταχύτητες. Δεν ξέρω (και δεν νομίζω, δυστυχώς) αν μπορεί να το εξετάσει το θέμα με τον πάροχό του, για να επιδιώξει καλύτερη ποιότητα στη γραμμή του και υψηλότερες ταχύτητες κοντά στις ονομαστικές. Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι και για τις VDSL συνδέσεις οι πάροχοι χρησιμοποιούν την λέξη κλειδί "μέχρι".

----------


## Pokas

> Παίδες το overhead στις VDSL είναι το πολύ 3% και όχι παραπάνω όπως πολλοί πιστεύουν. Οι μετρήσεις ταχύτητας με συγκεκριμένα doanloads από ntua.gr linux isοs, drivers κλπ είναι κατάλοιπα του παρελθόντος και δεν έχουν νόημα για ταχύτητες VDSL. Ο φίλος  snolly, όπως και όλοι μας, πιστεύω ότι κατεβάζει από πλήθος πηγών και το γεγονός ότι τα συμπέρασμά του σχετικά με τις ταχύτητές του έχει βγει μετά από παρακολούθηση μιας εβδομάδας, πιστεύω ότι είναι αρκετός χρόνος για να είναι ορθά. Δυστυχώς αυτού του επιπέδου θα είναι η πραγματικές ταχύτητες. Δεν ξέρω (και δεν νομίζω, δυστυχώς) αν μπορεί να το εξετάσει το θέμα με τον πάροχό του, για να επιδιώξει καλύτερη ποιότητα στη γραμμή του και υψηλότερες ταχύτητες κοντά στις ονομαστικές. Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι και για τις VDSL συνδέσεις οι πάροχοι χρησιμοποιούν την λέξη κλειδί "μέχρι".


ναι αλλα δεν είναι λίγο περίεργο σε διαφορετικές περιοχές να έχουμε διαφορετικά αποτελέσματα με την ίδια ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού; πόσο μάλλον στην συγκεκριμένη περιοχή που τώρα ενεργοποιούνται οι συνδρομητές;

----------


## jkoukos

Το overhead εξαρτάται από το πρωτόκολλο επικοινωνίας. Σε ΑΤΜ μπορεί να είναι έως 21% και σε ΡΤΜ έως 11%. 
Συνήθως σε ADSL είναι 14% και σε VDSL 4%.

- - - Updated - - -




> ναι αλλα δεν είναι λίγο περίεργο σε διαφορετικές περιοχές να έχουμε διαφορετικά αποτελέσματα με την ίδια ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού; πόσο μάλλον στην συγκεκριμένη περιοχή που τώρα ενεργοποιούνται οι συνδρομητές;


Δεν είναι καθόλου περίεργο. Άλλο DSLAM άρα άλλος αριθμός ενεργών συνδρομητών και bandwidth στο ίδιο πάροχο, καθώς και διαφορετική κατάσταση του χάλκινου δικτύου άρα crosstalk. Πόσο μάλλον αν μιλάμε και εντελώς διαφορετική όδευση προς το διαδίκτυο και φυσικά αν όλα αυτά συνδυαστούν με διαφορετικό πάροχο.
Όπως έγραψα άμεση σύγκριση μπορούμε να κάνουμε στην ίδια φυσική γραμμή (άρα DSLAM και χαλκός) και στον ίδια ακριβώς πάροχο. Όλες οι άλλες συγκρίσεις είναι σχετικές.

----------


## Pokas

> Το overhead εξαρτάται από το πρωτόκολλο επικοινωνίας. Σε ΑΤΜ μπορεί να είναι έως 21% και σε ΡΤΜ έως 11%. 
> Συνήθως σε ADSL είναι 14% και σε VDSL 4%.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> Δεν είναι καθόλου περίεργο. Άλλο DSLAM άρα άλλος αριθμός ενεργών συνδρομητών και bandwidth στο ίδιο πάροχο, καθώς και διαφορετική κατάσταση του χάλκινου δικτύου άρα crosstalk. Πόσο μάλλον αν μιλάμε και εντελώς διαφορετική όδευση προς το διαδίκτυο και φυσικά αν όλα αυτά συνδυαστούν με διαφορετικό πάροχο.
> Όπως έγραψα άμεση σύγκριση μπορούμε να κάνουμε στην ίδια φυσική γραμμή (άρα DSLAM και χαλκός) και στον ίδια ακριβώς πάροχο. Όλες οι άλλες συγκρίσεις είναι σχετικές.


Ενδιαφέρον, δηλαδή για παράδειγμα μια σύνδεση στα Βριλήσσια, καρφωμένη στα 50 με attainable πχ 80 και μια στο Περιστέρι καρφωμένη στα 50 με attainable στα 100, με τον ίδιο πάροχο, μπορεί να δίνει μεγάλες διαφορές στο κατέβασμα των αρχείων; ( βάζω το attainable πιο πολύ για να δείξω την ποιότητα της γραμμής - οτι μπορεί να σηκώσει κιαλλο)

----------


## Mirmidon

Προτείνω ο φίλος μας και όποιος ενδιαφέρεται και έχει λίγο μεράκι,να δοκιμάσει να *αλλάξει DNS server* στο router του με χρήση του DNS Benchmark 

https://www.grc.com/dns/benchmark.htm

Η σελίδα περιέχει εξηγήσεις και οδηγούς για το περί τίνος πρόκειται και πως μπορεί κανείς να αυξήσει την ταχύτητά του με αλλαγή DNS Server, όπου αυτό είναι εφικτό. Αυτό είναι κυρίως για σελίδες και streaming. 

Επίσης μπορεί δοκιμάσει *απενεργοποίηση του QOS* για να με σκοπό να ελέγξει αν υπάρχει διαφορά, όπως επίσης και να παίξει με τη ρύθμιση για static/random port στο torrent client που έχει. Στο torrent client  θα τονίσω για πολλοστή φορά η ενεργοποιημένη/επιλεγμένη ρύθμιση στο κατέβασμα να είναι *require encryption πάντα*, και όχι κάτι άλλο πχ "prefered encryption". Ακόμα και αν γίνεται χρήση VPN. Συνάμα αν ισχύει το τελευταίο είναι γνωστό και λογικό ότι υπάρχει χασούρα στις ταχύτητες.Τέλος μπορεί να αλλάξει και το MTU του... http://www.tp-link.us/FAQ-190.html https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maximum_transmission_unit

----------


## snolly

> δε θα ναι και πολυ private


ειναι συνδρομητικοι usenet providers με cap στα 120mbps και 8 connections ο καθένας βασισμένοι στην Ολλανδία. με την ιδια συνδρομη (ιδια υπηρεσια αλλα credentials) σε 80ρα γραμμη στη Γερμανια ο κολλητος μου κανει max-out.

εχω την αισθηση πως αυτο δινει ο ΟΤΕ ως ISP ενα best effort με μεγιστο θεωρητικο τα 50 που δε θα τα πιασεις και ποτε. τουλαχιστον για την ωρα.

θα εχει ενδιαφερον να δοκιμασω απο NTUA που ειναι εντος της χωρας για να δω αν πιασω μεγαλυτερες ταχυτητες.

- - - Updated - - -




> Προτείνω ο φίλος μας και όποιος ενδιαφέρεται και έχει λίγο μεράκι,να δοκιμάσει να *αλλάξει DNS server* στο router του με χρήση του DNS Benchmark 
> 
> https://www.grc.com/dns/benchmark.htm
> 
> Η σελίδα περιέχει εξηγήσεις και οδηγούς για το περί τίνος πρόκειται και πως μπορεί κανείς να αυξήσει την ταχύτητά του με αλλαγή DNS Server, όπου αυτό είναι εφικτό. Αυτό είναι κυρίως για σελίδες και streaming. 
> 
> Επίσης μπορεί δοκιμάσει *απενεργοποίηση του QOS* για να με σκοπό να ελέγξει αν υπάρχει διαφορά, όπως επίσης και να παίξει με τη ρύθμιση για static/random port στο torrent client που έχει. Στο torrent client  θα τονίσω για πολλοστή φορά η ενεργοποιημένη/επιλεγμένη ρύθμιση στο κατέβασμα να είναι *require encryption πάντα*, και όχι κάτι άλλο πχ "prefered encryption". Ακόμα και αν γίνεται χρήση VPN. Συνάμα αν ισχύει το τελευταίο είναι γνωστό και λογικό ότι υπάρχει χασούρα στις ταχύτητες.


δεν υπαρχει λογος για αλλον DNS provider, δεν κανω streaming. το resolve του usenet provider μου γινεται αμεσα.
επισης δεν εχω καμια σχεση με torrents δεν κατεβαζω ποτε από peer 2 peer δικτυα ειτε ο tracker ειναι private είτε είναι public.

θα δοκιμασω ομως να κλεισω το QoS στο ρουτερ και θα επανελθω.

----------


## Mirmidon

> ..........θα δοκιμασω ομως να κλεισω το QoS στο ρουτερ και θα επανελθω.


Οκ μαζί με το ΜΤU.  :Wink: 

Καλές ενδείξεις δίνει και το steam client. Επισης δοκίμασε και αυτά 

http://speedtest.ftp.otenet.gr/

http://www.speedbit.com/technology/

----------


## jkoukos

> Ενδιαφέρον, δηλαδή για παράδειγμα μια σύνδεση στα Βριλήσσια, καρφωμένη στα 50 με attainable πχ 80 και μια στο Περιστέρι καρφωμένη στα 50 με attainable στα 100, με τον ίδιο πάροχο, μπορεί να δίνει μεγάλες διαφορές στο κατέβασμα των αρχείων; ( βάζω το attainable πιο πολύ για να δείξω την ποιότητα της γραμμής - οτι μπορεί να σηκώσει κιαλλο)


Έχουν τα 2 DSLAM το ίδιο bandwidth;
Έχουν τα 2 DSLAM τον ίδιο αριθμό ενεργών συνδρομητών και σε συνδυασμό με το bandwith έχουν το ίδιο contention ratio;
Συνδέονται τα 2 DSLAM με τον ίδιο BBRAS και στην συνέχεια βγαίνουν από το ίδιο κύκλωμα προς τα έξω;
Και αυτά εφόσον έχουμε ίδιο πάροχο, χωρίς να λαμβάνουμε υπόψιν και τι κάνουν οι άλλοι πάροχοι.

----------


## Pokas

> Οκ μαζί με το ΜΤU. 
> 
> Καλές ενδείξεις δίνει και το steam client.


πόσο πρέπει να το κάνει το MTU;

- - - Updated - - -




> Έχουν τα 2 DSLAM το ίδιο bandwidth;
> Έχουν τα 2 DSLAM τον ίδιο αριθμό ενεργών συνδρομητών και σε συνδυασμό με το bandwith έχουν το ίδιο contention ratio;
> Συνδέονται τα 2 DSLAM με τον ίδιο BBRAS και στην συνέχεια βγαίνουν από το ίδιο κύκλωμα προς τα έξω;
> Και αυτά εφόσον έχουμε ίδιο πάροχο, χωρίς να λαμβάνουμε υπόψιν και τι κάνουν οι άλλοι πάροχοι.


υποθετικά πάντα:
1. Ναι
2. Όχι, αλλά παίζει ρόλο; θέλω να πω οτι πόσο πιταρισμένο να ειναι για να μην μπορεί να δώσει έστω και στιγμιαία το υποθετικό max;
3. Ναι

----------


## jkoukos

Τι σημαίνει στιγμιαία. Αν το ίδιο bandwidth μοιράζεται σε περισσότερους χρήστες, λογικό δεν είναι να είναι μικρότερο (ανά χρήστη) απ' ότι αν ήταν λιγότεροι;

----------


## snolly

τα ιδια ακριβως με το QoS κλειστο.

----------


## Pokas

> Τι σημαίνει στιγμιαία. Αν το ίδιο bandwidth μοιράζεται σε περισσότερους χρήστες, λογικό δεν είναι να είναι μικρότερο (ανά χρήστη) απ' ότι αν ήταν λιγότεροι;


Μάλλον; Δεν ξέρω πραγματικά τι να σου πω... μου φαίνεται απλά δύσκολο για οτε πχ να συγχρονίζεις 50 και να μην σου δίνει το max που βλέπουμε σε κάποιους χρήστες..

----------


## Mirmidon

> πόσο πρέπει να το κάνει το MTU;......ι


Όσο ποιο κοντά στο 1500 τόσο το καλύτερο. Τα modems της Cosmote πχ το έχουν εξ ορισμού στο 1492.Το ίδιο νούμερο θα πρέπει να είναι και στο λειτουργικό. Το βλέπουμε πχ στο cmd με

netsh interface ipv4 show subinterfaces

ping www.google.com -f -l 1472   μέχρι να μην έχουμε reply.

Αλλαγή αυξάνοντας ανά 10 μέχρι να φτάσουμε το μέγιστο από το οποίο με ping δεν φτάνουμε τον δέκτη -->  “Packet needs to be fragmented but DF set.”

Αλλάζουμε το MTU στο PC με με την τελευταία επιτυχή τιμή συν 28.

netsh interface ipv4 set subinterface "Local Area Connection" mtu=1458 store=persistent     για σύνδεση ενσύρματη
netsh interface ipv4 set subinterface "Ethernet" mtu=1458 store=persistent                        για σύνδεση ασύρματη

αλλά και στο modem ανάλογα το μοντέλο. Τέλος τεστ με απλό ping

ping www.google.com

Αν δεν δει διαφορά ή αν γίνονται χειρότερα τα πράγματα αρχίζει μείωση από το default του router μέχρι το 576. Αρχίζει με αύξηση για να μειώσει το header overhead των πακέτων. Στη μείωση τις τιμής κάπου θα βρει την χρυσή τομή. Πάντα αν δεν βλέπουμε διαφορά γυρνάμε στις default ρυθμίσεις που μας έχει δώσει ο πάροχος. Ακόμα και στην περίπτωση που πρόκειται να δώσουμε βλάβη σχετική με τη σύνδεση μας.

----------


## mike_871

> Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι και για τις VDSL συνδέσεις οι πάροχοι χρησιμοποιούν την λέξη κλειδί "μέχρι".


Οταν ομως το ρουτερ συγχρονιζει το μεγιστο ? δεν υπαρχει μεχρι

----------


## jkoukos

Για όλες τις DSL συνδέσεις ισχύει το "έως" στον γαλαξία μας και εξαρτάται κυρίως από την απόσταση (εξού και το "έως").
Μην ξεχνάς ότι σε VDSL συγχρονίζεις στο μέγιστο λόγω κόφτη (το μέγιστο σημερινό πακέτο που υπάρχει). Η ελεύθερη ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού (όπως στο ADSL) είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερη, αλλά πόσοι την πιάνουν;

Για πληροφορίες σχετικά με το MTU σε DSL, υπάρχει σχετικό θέμα.

----------


## Pokas

> Όσο ποιο κοντά στο 1500 τόσο το καλύτερο. Τα modems της Cosmote πχ το έχουν εξ ορισμού στο 1492.Το ίδιο νούμερο θα πρέπει να είναι και στο λειτουργικό. Το βλέπουμε πχ στο cmd με
> 
> netsh interface ipv4 show subinterfaces
> 
> ping www.google.com -f -l 1472   μέχρι να μην έχουμε reply.
> 
> Αλλαγή αυξάνοντας ανά 10 μέχρι να φτάσουμε το μέγιστο από το οποίο με ping δεν φτάνουμε τον δέκτη -->  “Packet needs to be fragmented but DF set.”
> 
> Αλλάζουμε το MTU στο PC με με την τελευταία επιτυχή τιμή συν 28.
> ...


 :One thumb up:

----------


## ThReSh

> Οταν ομως το ρουτερ συγχρονιζει το μεγιστο ? δεν υπαρχει μεχρι


Δεν πληρώνουμε όμως μισθωμένο κύκλωμα για να έχουμε "εγγυημένο" throughput...

----------


## Jazzer

Βάσανα που έχουν οι φίλοι μας !  :Razz:  Δεν πιάνουν 50 αλλά 40, αυτό είναι μεγάλο πρόβλημα !  :Laughing: 
Τι να πουν και όσοι έχουν ακόμα 2, 3, 5 mbps ; Να πετάξουν το router από το μπαλκόνι λέτε ;  :Razz:

----------


## Mirmidon

> Βάσανα που έχουν οι φίλοι μας !  Δεν πιάνουν 50 αλλά 40, αυτό είναι μεγάλο πρόβλημα ! 
> Τι να πουν και όσοι έχουν ακόμα 2, 3, 5 mbps ; Να πετάξουν το router από το μπαλκόνι λέτε ;


Αφού όμως πρώτα το βάψουν μπλε.... :ROFL: 

Λοιπόν κύριοι η υπομονή σας χρειάζεται να κρατήσει μέχρι το τέλος Αυγούστου. Από εκεί και πέρα θα υποδεχτούμε όλοι το Φθινόπωρο με άλλες ταχύτητες, στον δήμο μας. Δυόμιση μήνες ακόμα λοιπόν. :Wink:

----------


## gegeor

> Αφού όμως πρώτα το βάψουν μπλε....
> 
> Λοιπόν κύριοι η υπομονή σας χρειάζεται να κρατήσει μέχρι το τέλος Αυγούστου. Από εκεί και πέρα θα υποδεχτούμε όλοι το Φθινόπωρο με άλλες ταχύτητες, στον δήμο μας. Δυόμιση μήνες ακόμα λοιπόν.


Mακάρι........

Δηλαδη φθινόπωρο θα  ειναι  ολο το Περιστερι  με Vdsl? ή  απο φθινόπωρο  ξεκιναμε  πάλι έργα? γιατι  πέρα  απο    τριγυρω  του ΑΚ  Περιστερίου όπου  ύπηρχε προφανως  πρόβλημα ταχύτητας....χεχεχε :ROFL:   δεν  βλεπω  αλλου κίνηση  το  τελευταιο διαστημα....και ειδικα  για  τον Λοφο  φοβάμαι...δηλαδη    έχω  μια περίεργη κάπως εντύπωση  πως  "δεν μπορουν να  περάσουν   την  Θηβων" κ να  ανηφορίσουν....σαν κάτι  να υπάρχει  εκει...ενα  "αορατο"  εμποδιο......και  τους κόβει κάπως,...

----------


## Hetfield

Δεν προκειται να καλυφθει ολοκληρο το Περιστερι με VDSL μεχρι το φθινοπωρο.

----------


## Mirmidon

> Δεν προκειται να καλυφθει ολοκληρο το Περιστερι με VDSL μεχρι το φθινοπωρο.


Δεν ισχύει αυτό που λες και θα το δεις.

----------


## ngc4486

> και ειδικα  για  τον Λοφο  φοβάμαι...δηλαδη    έχω  μια περίεργη κάπως εντύπωση  πως  "δεν μπορουν να  περάσουν   την  Θηβων" κ να  ανηφορίσουν....σαν κάτι  να υπάρχει  εκει...ενα  "αορατο"  εμποδιο......και  τους κόβει κάπως,...


Οπτικές ίνες εχουν ανέβει απο τη θηβών προς Λόφο - Νεα ζωη, πρώτα απο τη μπιζανίου φτάνοντας στην τζον κέννεντυ και τώρα στη Πτολεμαιδός και στη Πυργιωτίσσης, αντε να δούμε και νεες καμπίνες σύντομα!  :Smile: 


*Η φωτογραφία είναι χθεσινή απο την Πυργιωτίσσης

----------


## psolord

Ναι αυτό έλεγα προχτές. Ανέβασα το διπλανό στενό.

Είναι εκεί που είναι ο Τάσος με τα παπούτσια και ο Σπηλιώτης με τις Yamaha.

Εκεί που στρίβει γραμμή, πάει στην καμπίνα 939-329.

----------


## mike_871

> Δεν πληρώνουμε όμως μισθωμένο κύκλωμα για να έχουμε "εγγυημένο" throughput...


δεν μιλησα για εγγυημενο αλλα οτι πιανει το μεγιστο του προγραμματος οποτε πρεπει να εχει 50

----------


## jkoukos

Mike, άλλο πράγμα ο "_ρουτερ συγχρονιζει το μεγιστο_" και άλλο το "_πιανει το μεγιστο του προγραμματος_".
Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και στο ADSL. Υπάρχουν τα προγράμματα μικρότερα του 24, π.χ. το 4άρι του ΟΤΕ.
Σε 4άρα σύνδεση πιάνει το μέγιστο του προγράμματος, αλλά ο router δεν συγχρονίζει στο μέγιστο της γραμμής.
Σε 24άρα σύνδεση δεν συγχρονίζει στο μέγιστο του προγράμματος, αλλά ούτε και στο μέγιστο της γραμμής (εκτός αν είσαι μέσα ή κολλητά με το DSLAM).

Τα ίδια ακριβώς ισχύουν και στο VDSL. Το 30άρι ή 50άρι, είναι ένα απλά πρόγραμμα με περιορισμό, αλλά όχι το όριο της γραμμής.
Μήπως ξεχνάς με τι ταχύτητες ξεκινήσαμε στην αρχή του ADSL;

Με απλά λόγια στο xDSL ισχύει απόλυτα το "έως" και όποιος θέλει εγγυημένη ταχύτητα, βάζει πολύ βαθειά το χέρι στην τσέπη.

----------


## mike_871

Απαντησα σε κατι συγκεκριμενο, εννοειτε οτι υπαρχει το εως σε xDSL.
Ειπα οτι το εως 50Mpbs παυει να ισχυει απο την στιγμη που εχει συγχρονισει το ρουτερ σε αυτη την ταχυτητα.
υ.γ γραφω οσο πιο αναλυτηκα μπορω  :Razz:  ,ερωτησεις παντα καλοδεχουμενες  :One thumb up:

----------


## sdikr

> Απαντησα σε κατι συγκεκριμενο, εννοειτε οτι υπαρχει το εως σε xDSL.
> Ειπα οτι το εως 50Mpbs παυει να ισχυει απο την στιγμη που εχει συγχρονισει το ρουτερ σε αυτη την ταχυτητα.
> υ.γ γραφω οσο πιο αναλυτηκα μπορω  ,ερωτησεις παντα καλοδεχουμενες


Οχι,  το εως  ισχύει για όλη την διαδρομή που θα κάνει αυτό το πακέτο για να φτάσει στον προορισμό του.
Μπορεί να έχεις 50 καθαρά με το dslam,  αλλά απο εκεί το χάος

----------


## mike_871

> Οχι,  το εως  ισχύει για όλη την διαδρομή που θα κάνει αυτό το πακέτο για να φτάσει στον προορισμό του.
> Μπορεί να έχεις 50 καθαρά με το dslam,  αλλά απο εκεί το χάος


αυτο ειναι το μονο σιγουρο, αφου ισχυει και για τις "εγγυημενες" ταχυτητες (εγγυημενη απο μοντεμ μεχρι dslam)  :Smile:

----------


## sdikr

> αυτο ειναι το μονο σιγουρο, αφου ισχυει και για τις "εγγυημενες" ταχυτητες (εγγυημενη απο μοντεμ μεχρι dslam)


Όταν λέμε μισθωμένο,  έχουμε πολλές διαμορφώσεις, αλλά συνήθως μιλάμε για καθαρά end to end

----------


## slalom

> Τα ίδια ακριβώς ισχύουν και στο VDSL. Το 30άρι ή 50άρι, είναι ένα απλά πρόγραμμα με περιορισμό, αλλά όχι το όριο της γραμμής.
> Μήπως ξεχνάς με τι ταχύτητες ξεκινήσαμε στην αρχή του ADSL;


Απο τη στιγμη ομως που πιανει καποιος 50, με θεωρητικο 80, πρεπει να το εχει το 50ρι βαζοντας 2-3 αρχεια να κατεβαινουν.
Αλλιως υπαρχει προβλημα γιατι το κεντρο ειναι διπλα του και παιρνει απο οπτικη.

----------


## mike_871

> Όταν λέμε μισθωμένο,  έχουμε πολλές διαμορφώσεις, αλλά συνήθως μιλάμε για καθαρά end to end


Μιλαμε για μια γραμμη, εννοειτε να εχουμε υπολογισει και την συνδεση dslam-server να εχουν ιση ή παραπανω ταχυτητα (αλλα αυτο ανηκει σε αλλη μισθωμενη ή ιδιοκτητη συνδεση)

----------


## balandis

εμενα πιανει και 50 μβς δηλαδη και 5 μβ το δευτερολεπτο μεσω τορρεντ.καλα δεν υπαρχει αυτο το πραγμα.Link Status Up 
Modulation Type VDSL2 
Actual Rate(Up/Down) 4996/49998 kbps 
Attainable Rate(Up/Down) 28345/86644 kbps 
Noise Margin(Up/Down) 28.9/15.9 dB 
Line Attenuation(Up/Down) 9.9/4.7 dB 
Output Power(Up/Down) 4.1/14.5 dBm 
Data Path(Up/Down) Fast/Interleaved 
Interleave Depth(Up/Down) 1/1325 
Interleave Delay(Up/Down) 0/10 ms 
INP(Up/Down) 0/4.5 symbols 
Profile 17a 
LinkEncap G.993.2_Annex_K_PTM 
CRC Errors(Up/Down) 1/0 
FEC Errors(Up/Down) 0/4745

----------


## Mirmidon

> εμενα πιανει και 50 μβς δηλαδη και 5 μβ το δευτερολεπτο μεσω τορρεντ.καλα δεν υπαρχει αυτο το πραγμα.Link Status Up 
> Modulation Type VDSL2 
> Actual Rate(Up/Down) 4996/49998 kbps 
> Attainable Rate(Up/Down) 28345/86644 kbps 
> Noise Margin(Up/Down) 28.9/15.9 dB 
> Line Attenuation(Up/Down) 9.9/4.7 dB 
> Output Power(Up/Down) 4.1/14.5 dBm 
> Data Path(Up/Down) Fast/Interleaved 
> Interleave Depth(Up/Down) 1/1325 
> ...


Με 6 θα έπρεπε να κατεβάζεις. Μάλλον και εσένα σε πιάνει ο....κόφτης.... :ROFL:

----------


## balandis

αχαχαχαχχαχαχα ετσι!!!! :ROFL:

----------


## Dimos35

> Όπως είχα γράψει ο ΟΤΕ δίνει διαθεσιμότητα στην καμπίνα μου από 26.05.
> Την Παρασκευή 27.05 έστειλα mail στην Vodafone (Hol)  για να με ενημερώσουν αν μπορούν να μου δώσουν VDSL καθώς το δίκτυο τους  ηλεκτρονικά δεν μου έδινε διαθεσιμότητα.
> Εχθές 30.05 με πήραν τηλέφωνο, μου είπαν ότι υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα για το νούμερο μου, οπότε μπορώ να προχωρήσω.
> Κόστος 31 €/μήνα + 15 € εφάπαξ χρέωση για εξοπλισμό. 
> Τα αποδέχτηκα και επιβεβαίωσα την παραγγελία. Μου είπαν ότι περίπου σε μία εβδομάδα θα έχει γίνει η αλλαγή (δεν είμαι τόσο αισιόδοξος, μακάρι να γίνει σε 15 μέρες).
> Θα ενημερώσω για την πορεία και ότι νέα έχω.


Κάνω quote στον εαυτό μου για να έχει κάποιος που θα ενδιαφερθεί ένα μπούσουλα  :Smile: 
03.06.2016 παρέλαβα τον εξοπλισμό (πηγα ο ίδιος από τη Γενική ταχυδρομική στο Περιστέρι για να είμαι έτοιμος)
06.06.2016 μου έστειλαν μήνυμα ότι η νέα μου υπηρεσία θα ενεργοποιηθεί στις επόμενες 12 εργάσιμες.
Σήμερα 15.06.2016 μου έστειλαν μήνυμα με τον κωδικό ότι η υπηρεσία ενεργοποιήθηκε. Μου έστειλαν κωδικό που ποτέ δεν κατάφερα να τον ενεργοποιήσω.
Τηλέφωνο στην εξυπηρέτηση, αναμονή 10 λεπτών, έγινε η ενεργοποίηση τηλεφωνικά και .....
Βουαλά




Απίστευτη εμπειρία, έχω κατεβάσει 3 ταιν... διανομές linux σε απειροελάχιστο χρόνο, οι ταχύτητες σε download έφτασαν μέχρι 4,8 ΜΒ/sec και σε upload seedαρα με 500 plus kbps.

Μου φαίνεται σαν ψέματα.... 9,5 χρόνια με adsl και ταχύτητες 3 - 3,5 kbps, με πολύ συχνές και διαρκείς αποσυνδέσεις, ήρθε η λύτρωση.

Και στα δικά σας και γρήγορα όσοι δεν έχετε διαθεσιμότητα ακόμα.

Υ.Γ. η Vodafone περιέργως εξακολουθεί να μην δίνει διαθεσιμότητα στην καμπίνα μου online. Αν σας δίνει ο ΟΤΕ πάρτε τους τηλέφωνο ή στείλτε mail.

----------


## Mirmidon

> Κάνω quote στον εαυτό μου για να έχει κάποιος που θα ενδιαφερθεί ένα μπούσουλα 
> 03.06.2016 παρέλαβα τον εξοπλισμό (πηγα ο ίδιος από τη Γενική ταχυδρομική στο Περιστέρι για να είμαι έτοιμος)
> 06.06.2016 μου έστειλαν μήνυμα ότι η νέα μου υπηρεσία θα ενεργοποιηθεί στις επόμενες 12 εργάσιμες.
> Σήμερα 15.06.2016 μου έστειλαν μήνυμα με τον κωδικό ότι η υπηρεσία ενεργοποιήθηκε. Μου έστειλαν κωδικό που ποτέ δεν κατάφερα να τον ενεργοποιήσω.
> Τηλέφωνο στην εξυπηρέτηση, αναμονή 10 λεπτών, έγινε η ενεργοποίηση τηλεφωνικά και .....
> Βουαλά
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση.Καλά κατεβάσματα σε ταιν...γκουχ γκουχ.....διανομες Linux, τεράστια αρχεία από steam και λοιπά εκπαιδευτικά προγράμματα.  :One thumb up:

----------


## psolord

Μπραβο Δημο. Να τη χαρεις τη γραμμη.  :One thumb up:

----------


## Dimos35

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ. 
Να συμπληρώσω ότι δε με γύρισαν σε Voip, η τηλεφωνία παρέμεινε ως είχε.

----------


## snolly

εκεί μάλλον παίζουμε ολοι οσοι βαλαμε 50ρα

45/4 περιπου

----------


## jimmyl

Μια χαρα ειστε παιδια , μην το πειτε ουτε του παπα

----------


## badweed

Off Topic





> Μια χαρα ειστε παιδια , μην το πειτε ουτε του παπα


δεν ξερουμε τι "conne" μπορει να εχει ο παπας  :Very Happy:

----------


## Hetfield

> Δεν ισχύει αυτό που λες και θα το δεις.


12 μηνες εχουν περασει απο τοτε που ξεκινησε το εργο κι ακομα δεν ειμαστε ουτε στα μισα.
Τι σε κανει να πιστευεις οτι σε 2 μηνες ολο το Περιστερι θα εχει VDSL;

Το εργο κυλαει ομαλα, με τις οποιες δυσκολιες, αλλα μην τρεφεις αυταπατες. Εχουμε πολυ δρομο ακομα  :Wink:

----------


## anthip09

> 12 μηνες εχουν περασει απο τοτε που ξεκινησε το εργο κι ακομα δεν ειμαστε ουτε στα μισα.
> Τι σε κανει να πιστευεις οτι σε 2 μηνες ολο το Περιστερι θα εχει VDSL;
> 
> Το εργο κυλαει ομαλα, με τις οποιες δυσκολιες, αλλα μην τρεφεις αυταπατες. Εχουμε πολυ δρομο ακομα


Φαίνεται όντως ότι προχωράει με καλούς ρυθμούς το έργο, αλλά υπάρχουν ακόμα πολλες περιοχές του Περιστερίου που δεν έχουν καν πλησιάσει, οπότε μάλλον δύσκολο σε 2 μήνες. Μακάρι για όλους μας, αλλά δύσκολο.

----------


## Tzimakos

Η Σοφοκλη Βενιζελου ("δρομος του ταχυδρομειου") που περασα το μεσημερι, ειναι σφαγμενη κατα μηκος απο τον Αγιο Αντωνη μεχρι τη θηβων.

----------


## koloko

Καλησπερα παιδια.
 Χτες περνωντας απο τη Σοφοκλη Βενιζελου ακριβως πισω απο το σταθμο του Αγιου Αντωνιου, ειδα φορτηγο με 5 καμπινες VDSL,και  ειχαν ηδη βαλει περιπου 200 μετρα καλωδιο.
Ας ελπισουμε οτι θα συνεχισουν με τον ιδιο ρυθμο, εγω παντως που ειχα ενα προβλημα με τη γραμμη μου και ηρθε τεχνικος, οταν τον ρωτησα  μου ειπε μεσα στο καλοκαιρι θα βαζουν συνεχεια.

----------


## Mirmidon

> Καλησπερα παιδια.
>  Χτες περνωντας απο τη Σοφοκλη Βενιζελου ακριβως πισω απο το σταθμο του Αγιου Αντωνιου, ειδα φορτηγο με 5 καμπινες VDSL,και  ειχαν ηδη βαλει περιπου 200 μετρα καλωδιο.
> Ας ελπισουμε οτι θα συνεχισουν με τον ιδιο ρυθμο, εγω παντως που ειχα ενα προβλημα με τη γραμμη μου και ηρθε τεχνικος, οταν τον ρωτησα  μου ειπε μεσα στο καλοκαιρι θα βαζουν συνεχεια.


Ναι όσο περνάει ο καιρός θα τις βάζουνε με τη σέσουλα τώρα για να προλάβουνε τα χρονοδιαγράμματα. Εγκαταστάσεις με ...φούντες.  :One thumb up:

----------


## Spanos

> ....και ειδικα  για  τον Λοφο  φοβάμαι...δηλαδη    έχω  μια περίεργη κάπως εντύπωση  πως  "δεν μπορουν να  περάσουν   την  Θηβων" κ να  ανηφορίσουν....σαν κάτι  να υπάρχει  εκει...ενα  "αορατο"  εμποδιο......και  τους κόβει κάπως,...


Aυτό ακριβώς ισχύει. τα έργα σταματάνε στην καμπίνα 333 στον Οικονόμου, Σαγγαρίου και Θηβών στη 184, Βεροίας και Θηβών στην 181...

http://www.eett.gr/opencms/export/si..._Peristeri.jpg

----------


## jimmyl

> Aυτό ακριβώς ισχύει. τα έργα σταματάνε στην καμπίνα 333 στον Οικονόμου, Σαγγαρίου και Θηβών στη 184, Βεροίας και Θηβών στην 181...
> 
> http://www.eett.gr/opencms/export/si..._Peristeri.jpg


Απο που βρισκεις αυτα τα σχεδια;

----------


## Jazzer

Τότε γιατί λίγο πριν τα χριστούγεννα φέρανε την οπτική στον Λόφο μέσω της οδού Μπιζανίου ; Όπως και να έχει το πράγμα ο χρόνος θα δείξει...

----------


## Spanos

> Τότε γιατί λίγο πριν τα χριστούγεννα φέρανε την οπτική στον Λόφο μέσω της οδού Μπιζανίου ; Όπως και να έχει το πράγμα ο χρόνος θα δείξει...


Για να συνδεθούν τα κοντινα καφαο με την 331 που ειναι απο την αλλη μερια της Θηβων. Προς το παρον μελέτη που να απεικονίζει Λόφο, δεν έχει κατατεθεί.

- - - Updated - - -




> Απο που βρισκεις αυτα τα σχεδια;


απο την ΕΕΤΤ

----------


## Jazzer

> Για να συνδεθούν τα κοντινα καφαο με την 331 που ειναι απο την αλλη μερια της Θηβων. Προς το παρον μελέτη που να απεικονίζει Λόφο, δεν έχει κατατεθεί.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> απο την ΕΕΤΤ


Σε τι εξυπηρετεί αυτή η σύνδεση που αναφέρεις, μπορείς να το εξηγήσεις περισσότερο σε παρακαλώ ;  :Smile:

----------


## Spanos

> Σε τι εξυπηρετεί αυτή η σύνδεση που αναφέρεις, μπορείς να το εξηγήσεις περισσότερο σε παρακαλώ ;


Aκυρο, τίποτα δε θα συνδεθει στην καμπίνα 331 επι της Μπιζανίου. Η οπτική ίνα που είδες ήταν για κάποιο άλλο λόγο.

----------


## jimmyl

> Για να συνδεθούν τα κοντινα καφαο με την 331 που ειναι απο την αλλη μερια της Θηβων. Προς το παρον μελέτη που να απεικονίζει Λόφο, δεν έχει κατατεθεί.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> απο την ΕΕΤΤ


Μπηκα στο site της ΕΕΤΤ  αλλα δεν μπορεσα να βρω κατι , μπορεις να παραθεσεις καποιο link;

----------


## lghikas

> Μπηκα στο site της ΕΕΤΤ  αλλα δεν μπορεσα να βρω κατι , μπορεις να παραθεσεις καποιο link;


http://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/E...orkScheme.html

----------


## Spanos

> Σε τι εξυπηρετεί αυτή η σύνδεση που αναφέρεις, μπορείς να το εξηγήσεις περισσότερο σε παρακαλώ ;


αυτο το εργο λες; ίσως ειναι κάποιο προπαρασκευαστικό έργο, πάντως με αυτη την οπτικη δε καλυπτει τιποτα. *Οχι οτι δε το περιμενα οτι στο τελος θα παρουμε τα τετοια τους στο Λόφο Αξιωματικών ΟΠΩΣ ΠΑΝΤΑ*.






> Μπηκα στο site της ΕΕΤΤ  αλλα δεν μπορεσα να βρω κατι , μπορεις να παραθεσεις καποιο link;


http://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/E...tofway/byYear/

----------


## jimmyl

> αυτο το εργο λες; ίσως ειναι κάποιο προπαρασκευαστικό έργο, πάντως με αυτη την οπτικη δε καλυπτει τιποτα. *Οχι οτι δε το περιμενα οτι στο τελος θα παρουμε τα τετοια τους στο Λόφο Αξιωματικών ΟΠΩΣ ΠΑΝΤΑ*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/E...tofway/byYear/


Ευχαριστω

----------


## Mirmidon

Η ίνα έχει φτάσει μέχρι την εφορία στην Κένεντι.

----------


## george83

Στην Ανθούπολη πάντως δεν έχουν γίνει ακόμα καθόλου εργασίες, περιμένουμε τη σειρά μας!

----------


## Jazzer

> αυτο το εργο λες; ίσως ειναι κάποιο προπαρασκευαστικό έργο, πάντως με αυτη την οπτικη δε καλυπτει τιποτα. *Οχι οτι δε το περιμενα οτι στο τελος θα παρουμε τα τετοια τους στο Λόφο Αξιωματικών ΟΠΩΣ ΠΑΝΤΑ*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/E...tofway/byYear/


Καλημέρα, ναι αυτό ακριβώς. Την ίδια άποψη με σένα έχω απλά δεν την εκφράζω δημόσια, διότι δεν θέλω να ασχολούμαι με επιθέσεις από fanboys του οτε.

----------


## mike_871

θελω να δω τι θα λετε οταν γινουν τα εργα

----------


## romankonis

Τι μπορεί να γίνει)))  χαμός, πανηγύρια, θα βάλουν τραπέζια στους δρόμους, κρασιά και σελθη με τα έργα και με τους τεχνικούς)))) Αλήθεια, ηρεμηστε, είναι απλά έργα, και δεν σας βάζουν οπτικές ίνες στα διαμερίσματα με το πακέτο 1000/1000.

----------


## Spanos

> και δεν σας βάζουν οπτικές ίνες στα διαμερίσματα με το πακέτο 1000/1000.


ε ναι μη ζητάμε καi εξωφρενικά πράγματα, δεν είμαστε Πορτογαλία. Άσε να σκάψουν πρώτα και μετα ξανασκάβουν, σε δουλειά να βρισκόμαστε, όταν σκάβανε πρίν 10 χρόνια οπτικές ίνες δε μπορούσαν να τα κάνουν όλα μαζι να τελειώνουν.

Δυο μόλις καμπίνες στην Αγία Αναστασία, με οπτική απο Λεωφόρο Αθηνών. Αλήθεια πως επιλέχτηκε η συγκεκριμένη γειτονιά έτσι ξεκάρφωτα και μόλις δυο καμπίνες; Μένει κάνας "μεγάλος" εκεί;

http://www.patt.gov.gr/site/attachme...%2019-5-16.pdf

----------


## Jazzer

> ε ναι μη ζητάμε καi εξωφρενικά πράγματα, δεν είμαστε Πορτογαλία. Άσε να σκάψουν πρώτα και μετα ξανασκάβουν, σε δουλειά να βρισκόμαστε, όταν σκάβανε πρίν 10 χρόνια οπτικές ίνες δε μπορούσαν να τα κάνουν όλα μαζι να τελειώνουν.
> 
> Δυο μόλις καμπίνες στην Αγία Αναστασία, με οπτική απο Λεωφόρο Αθηνών. Αλήθεια πως επιλέχτηκε η συγκεκριμένη γειτονιά έτσι ξεκάρφωτα και μόλις δυο καμπίνες; Μένει κάνας "μεγάλος" εκεί;
> 
> http://www.patt.gov.gr/site/attachme...%2019-5-16.pdf


Είναι για μένα, τόσα χρόνια περίμενα μετά την επιστολή που τους είχαμε στείλει το 2007 χαχαχα !  :Laughing: 
Προφανώς και αστειεύομαι, κάτι παίζει εκεί !

----------


## Spanos

> Είναι για μένα, τόσα χρόνια περίμενα μετά την επιστολή που τους είχαμε στείλει το 2007 χαχαχα ! 
> Προφανώς και αστειεύομαι, κάτι παίζει εκεί !


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1jT7rfhm0M

----------


## Jazzer

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1jT7rfhm0M


Χαχαχα είσαι θεός !  :Worthy:   :Respekt: 
Που το βρήκες αυτό βρε θηρίο ;  :Razz:  
Για αυτό δε βάζουν οπτικές, κινδυνεύουν από τα σκ@τ@ των φρεατίων του Δήμου !  :Laughing:

----------


## baskon

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1jT7rfhm0M


Καταπληκτικό! Αχαχαχα η μουσική από πίσω είναι όλα τα λεφτα.. Ο αφηγητής τρομερός..αχχαχαχαχα
Προφανώς οι εργάτες δεν μπορούν να δουλεψουν από την αφόρητη δυσωδία σε περίπτωση υπερχειλισης του υπονόμου..

----------


## Mirmidon

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1jT7rfhm0M


Αφού δεν τα μάζεψε κανείς να του τα πάει στο γραφείο του στο δημαρχείο (όπως έκανε ο πατριώτης μας στο Χίο με τη γουρουνοκεφαλή  στο δικό του δήμαρχο για το μεταναστευτικό) και αφού τον ξαναβγάζουν όσοι τον ψηφίζουν τόσα χρόνια τώρα, αυτά και χειρότερα θα συμβαίνουν.

----------


## trickius

Στα 500 μέτρα είναι σχολεία. Αν την κατεβάσουν για να πάρουν πρώτα τα γυμνάσια λύκεια καλώς και την βάλαν.

----------


## Jazzer

Το 5ο Γυμνάσιο και Λύκειο που βρίσκονται ακριβώς απέναντι από την εκκλησία, παίρνουν τηλεφωνία και internet από ένα καφάο το οποίο βρίσκεται δίπλα από την είσοδο του γυμνασίου. 
Μου κάνει εντύπωση που η συγκεκριμένη μελέτη για την οπτική ίνα και τα δύο αυτά καφάο που φαίνονται στο σχεδιάγραμμα, δημοσιεύεται στο site της περιφέρειας και όχι της ΕΕΤΤ. Επομένως υπάρχει μεγάλη πιθανότητα να αφορά τα σχολεία.

----------


## Spanos

> Χαχαχα είσαι θεός !  
> Που το βρήκες αυτό βρε θηρίο ;  
> Για αυτό δε βάζουν οπτικές, κινδυνεύουν από τα σκ@τ@ των φρεατίων του Δήμου !


χαχαχαχα  :ROFL: 

αν βάλεις Λόφος Αξιωματικών στο youtube αυτο βγαζει στα πρώτα  :Razz: 

και να σκεφτείς οτι κάποτε είμασταν "καλή" περιοχή και μένανε αξιωματικοί, στρατηγοί, ο Αρχιεπίσκοπος και Αντιβασιλέας Δαμασκηνός είχε σπίιτι στη Δαμασκηνού (δρόμος που πήρε το όνομα του μετα θάνατον) και πιο πάνω Νίκης και Ειρήνης ήταν ο στρατηγός Σαραντάκος (μου διαφέυγει το όνομα τωρα αλλα το θυμηθώ, ξαφνικά όπως πάντα EDIT FLASH) σε ένα αρχοντικό που ακόμα υπάρχει. Ο παππούς μου έλεγε οτι πίεζαν για να κάνουν ξεχωριστό δήμο, επειδή όλα ηταν μακριά απο το Περιστέρι.




> Στα 500 μέτρα είναι σχολεία. Αν την κατεβάσουν για να πάρουν πρώτα τα γυμνάσια λύκεια καλώς και την βάλαν.


Οχι είναι αρκετά μακρύτερα, στο τέρμα της ανηφόρας της αγίας αναστασίας και η αλλη πιο πανω απο την εκκλησια του Αγίου Παντελεήμωνα πίσω απ το κάμπινγκ.




> Το 5ο Γυμνάσιο και Λύκειο που βρίσκονται ακριβώς απέναντι από την εκκλησία, παίρνουν τηλεφωνία και internet από ένα καφάο το οποίο βρίσκεται δίπλα από την είσοδο του γυμνασίου. 
> Μου κάνει εντύπωση που η συγκεκριμένη μελέτη για την οπτική ίνα και τα δύο αυτά καφάο που φαίνονται στο σχεδιάγραμμα, δημοσιεύεται στο site της περιφέρειας και όχι της ΕΕΤΤ. Επομένως υπάρχει μεγάλη πιθανότητα να αφορά τα σχολεία.


Nop ειναι αρκετά πιο πάνω, άσε που πέρασα και το σχέδιο είναι μονο επι χάρτου. Α κι επίσης υπάρχει και στο site της ΕΕΤΤ αλλα θές 8GB μνήμη, κρασάρει η σελίδα απο τις πολλές εικόνες....καλύτερο το site της Περιφέρειας που άλλωστε αφορά μονο εμάς.

----------


## Stilskin

> Στην Ανθούπολη πάντως δεν έχουν γίνει ακόμα καθόλου εργασίες, περιμένουμε τη σειρά μας!


Εννοείται πως έχουν γίνει έργα και σε μερικές καμπίνες προσφέρεται και σύνδεση μέσω εναλλακτικών παρόχων. Εδω και 3 εβδομάδες είμαι ενεργοποιημένος στην Wind.

----------


## gegeor

> Καλημέρα, ναι αυτό ακριβώς. Την ίδια άποψη με σένα έχω απλά δεν την εκφράζω δημόσια, διότι δεν θέλω να ασχολούμαι με επιθέσεις από fanboys του οτε.


καλησπέρα συντοπιτη
λες  δηλαδη  η  λεξη  "πΟΤΕ" που ειχαμε εκει  στα τελη  του '90  με  αρχες ΄00  να  επιστρεψει?  :ROFL: 
Δεν νομιζω  ,εξακολουθω να ειμαι αισιοδοξος και περιμενω να  δω  φουλ  συνεργεια  τον  Ιουλιο επι της δοξασμενης  Κεννεντυ...και οχι μονο :Whistle: 

χεχεχε

----------


## Spanos

> Εννοείται πως έχουν γίνει έργα και σε μερικές καμπίνες προσφέρεται και σύνδεση μέσω εναλλακτικών παρόχων. Εδω και 3 εβδομάδες είμαι ενεργοποιημένος στην Wind.


Στην Ανθούπολη την κανονική ή στην Θηβών που δεν είναι Ανθούπολη;

----------


## Jazzer

> καλησπέρα συντοπιτη
> λες  δηλαδη  η  λεξη  "πΟΤΕ" που ειχαμε εκει  στα τελη  του '90  με  αρχες ΄00  να  επιστρεψει? 
> Δεν νομιζω  ,εξακολουθω να ειμαι αισιοδοξος και περιμενω να  δω  φουλ  συνεργεια  τον  Ιουλιο επι της δοξασμενης  Κεννεντυ...και οχι μονο
> 
> χεχεχε


Χαχαχα πιο πολλές πιθανότητες έχεις να δεις τον Παχατουρίδη να καθαρίζει με την μάνικα τα φρεάτια του παραπάνω video, παρά οπτικές στον Λόφο τον Ιούλιο !!  :Laughing:

----------


## gegeor

> Χαχαχα πιο πολλές πιθανότητες έχεις να δεις τον Παχατουρίδη να καθαρίζει με την μάνικα τα φρεάτια του παραπάνω video, παρά οπτικές στον Λόφο τον Ιούλιο !!


έχω εμπιστοσύνη στον  πΟΤΕ... :Worthy: 
πάντως κ επειδή έχω δει  την οπτικη  ανοιχτη  πριν κανα μηνα στην  κεννεντυ  αυτο  που ειδα δεν ηταν  απλη ή  μια  ΟΙ...  -χωρις να εχω  ιδιαίτερες τεχν., γνώσεις - μου φάνηκε  σαν  "γραμμή κορμός" (ηταν 4  οχι  μια)  δεν ξέρω...θα  δουμε...

Επίσης  οι συμφουρίτες εδώ  έχουν πει  για Ιούλιο  για  τον Λόφο........ειμαι  καπως  αισιόδοξος....
θα δείξει...

----------


## Mirmidon

Το κομμάτι από Κένεντι προς Αιγάλεω που ανήκε στο Α/Κ του Αιγάλεω γυρνάει για να προσαρτηθεί στο το Α/Κ Περιστερίου. 

Τέλη Αυγούστου θα έχει τελειώσει ολόκληρο το Περιστέρι.  :Closed topic:

----------


## romankonis

Αχαχα μέχρι τέλει Αυγούστου)))) τε λέει αυτός....

----------


## mike_871

> Αχαχα μέχρι τέλει Αυγούστου)))) τε λέει αυτός....


χααχαχχα σε πειραξε η ζεστη μεγαλε

----------


## Spanos

> περιμενω να  δω  φουλ  συνεργεια  τον  Ιουλιο επι της δοξασμενης  Κεννεντυ...και οχι μονο
> 
> χεχεχε





> Χαχαχα πιο πολλές πιθανότητες έχεις να δεις τον Παχατουρίδη να καθαρίζει με την μάνικα τα φρεάτια του παραπάνω video, παρά οπτικές στον Λόφο τον Ιούλιο !!





> Επίσης οι συμφουρίτες εδώ έχουν πει για Ιούλιο για τον Λόφο........ειμαι καπως αισιόδοξος....
> θα δείξει...





> Τέλη Αυγούστου θα έχει τελειώσει ολόκληρο το Περιστέρι.


εκεί Ιούλιο - Αύγουστο...του 2017

Επίσης να ξέρετε οτι όλες οι σχετικές υπηρεσίες του Δήμου (πολεοδομία κλπ) και της Περιφέρειας θα παραμείνουν κλειστές ολο τον Αύγουστο, όπως κάθε χρόνο.

- - - Updated - - -




> Είναι πολλές οι καμπίνες που έχουν μπει...στη δική μου καμπίνα ...σοφ Βενιζέλου και Παπανικολή Ο μαγαζάτορας στου όποιου το μαγαζί ήταν η παλιά καμπίνα δεν δέχεται να μπει η νέα..Γιατί του κλείνει την προσιψη λεει..το συνεργείο λοιπόν ξεκίνησε να σκάβει σε νέα θέση...σε αλλουνού όμως το μαγαζί και έγινε χαμός...ήρθε η αστυνομία και πάγωσε το έργο..το γίνεται σ αυτή την περιπτωση λοιπόν?ευχαριστώ


Το πρόβλημα λύθηκε, θα την φορτώσουν την καμπίνα στο 32, εκεί που ήταν το κουτούκι μπροστά.

----------


## teo74

Ακριβώς απέναντι από το σπίτι μου!τυχερός ειμαι

----------


## Jazzer

> Ακριβώς απέναντι από το σπίτι μου!τυχερός ειμαι


Να την προσέχεις την καμπίνα, δεν την πολυσυμπαθούν οι γείτονες σου !  :Razz:

----------


## snolly

> θελω να δω τι θα λετε οταν γινουν τα εργα


τιποτα δε θα μπαινει κανεις στο θρεντ

----------


## Kenzu44

> τιποτα δε θα μπαινει κανεις στο θρεντ


Θα παμε στο απο κατω thread με το ftth και θα συνεχισουμε οπου το αφησαμε .
Μερικοι ισως να πηγανε και ολας δεν ξερω

----------


## panos19744

Αγίου Βασιλείου ξέρουμε πότε θα ειναι διαθέσιμο?

----------


## anthip09

Αυτή τη στιγμή τα έργα γίνονται στο κομμάτι κάτω από τη Θηβών και πάνε προς μπουρνάζι.

----------


## satpit

Έχουν ήδη τοποθετήσει μερικές καμπίνες στο μπουρναζι.Στη συνέχεια του πεζόδρομου είδα αυτές τις 2.Παραξενο βέβαια που δεν έχουν αριθμούς ένδειξης πιο KV είναι.

----------


## Tzimakos

Αντιο λοφε των αξιωματικων.

----------


## Spanos

> 


στον καθρέφτη σου φαίνετε ενας εξωγηινος grey  :Wink:  :Razz: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Αντιο λοφε των αξιωματικων.


LAexit

----------


## Mirmidon

> LAexit


Αυτό τώρα τι είναι;Tο exit του λαού;  :ROFL:

----------


## makfil

Όχι, θέλει να πει, προφανώς, Exit του LA (=Λόφου Αξιωματικών)  :Laughing:

----------


## Mirmidon

> Όχι, θέλει να πει, προφανώς, Exit του LA (=Λόφου Αξιωματικών)


Έεεεελα, τι μου λες. Δε το κατάλαβα.  :Whistle:

----------


## ToAlani

> Αγίου Βασιλείου ξέρουμε πότε θα ειναι διαθέσιμο?


Οι τελευταίοι των τελευταίων είμαστε εμείς.. τι να κάνουμε... υπομονή

----------


## Tzimakos

> Αγίου Βασιλείου ξέρουμε πότε θα ειναι διαθέσιμο?


Οταν ερθει ο Αη Βασιλης περιπου υπολογιζε.

----------


## hablando

Πάντως στη Γεροστάθη έχουμε 50-5 εδώ και 2 μήνες. Είμαι στα 50m απο DSLAM και κατεβάζω με 6MB/sec maximum (5.99 πιάνει κόφτη σε κατέβασμα αρχείου απο ελληνικό πάροχο - για λόγους testαρίσματος). Με easybytez φτάνω τα 3MB/Sec μεσω IDM.

----------


## Kootoomootoo

Μάλλον δεν θα έχει αρκετό bandwidth η wind

----------


## hablando

Με Wind είμαι...

----------


## Kootoomootoo

Γιαυτό και το έγραψα αυτό

----------


## ToAlani

Για πείτε ρε αλάνια, τι γίνεται, προχωράνε καθόλου τα έργα ή το κλείσανε για καλοκαίρι και.. από Σεπτέμβρη πάλι;

Καμιά νέα καμπίνα πουθενά;

----------


## nkladakis

> Καμιά νέα καμπίνα πουθενά;


Στη Νέα Ιωνία γίνετε χαμός!!!

----------


## anthip09

> Για πείτε ρε αλάνια, τι γίνεται, προχωράνε καθόλου τα έργα ή το κλείσανε για καλοκαίρι και.. από Σεπτέμβρη πάλι;
> 
> Καμιά νέα καμπίνα πουθενά;


Βάζουν φουλ καμπίνες προς μπουρνάζι μεριά

----------


## Spanos

Μαλλον ξεχνάμε οριστικά το VDSL, το Λόφο Αξιωματικών. Έστειλα μήνυμα στον Παχατουρίδη και δυό μέρες τώρα δεν απαντάει, ούτε καν το κλασικό στείλε μας μήνυμα να σας πάρουμε τηλέφωνο...

https://www.facebook.com/andreas.pac...%3A%22R0%22%7D

----------


## Pokas

> Μαλλον ξεχνάμε οριστικά το VDSL, το Λόφο Αξιωματικών. Έστειλα μήνυμα στον Παχατουρίδη και δυό μέρες τώρα δεν απαντάει, ούτε καν το κλασικό στείλε μας μήνυμα να σας πάρουμε τηλέφωνο...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/andreas.pac...%3A%22R0%22%7D


Επειδή έστειλες μήνυμα στον Δήμαρχο και δεν απάντησε πιστεύεις οτι δεν θα γίνουν τα έργα;
Εφόσον ο ΟΤΕ έχει πάρει έγκριση και η περιοχή που αναφέρεσαι ανήκει στην εποπτεία του εν λόγω Δημάρχου/Δήμου δεν υπάρχει λόγος ανησυχίας. Υπομονή χρειάζεται

Στα Βριλήσσια ενώ είχαν σχεδόν στο σύνολο τελειώσει όλες τις καμπίνες, είχαν μείνει κάποιες παλιές για αρκετό καιρό χωρίς να γίνεται τίποτα. Είχα και εγώ τότε την ίδια απορία. Μετά απο αρκετό καιρό συνέχισαν και τις άλλαξαν λίγο πριν δοθεί διαθεσιμότητα.

----------


## Spanos

> Επειδή έστειλες μήνυμα στον Δήμαρχο και δεν απάντησε πιστεύεις οτι δεν θα γίνουν τα έργα;
> Εφόσον ο ΟΤΕ έχει πάρει έγκριση και η περιοχή που αναφέρεσαι ανήκει στην εποπτεία του εν λόγω Δημάρχου/Δήμου δεν υπάρχει λόγος ανησυχίας. Υπομονή χρειάζεται


Ναι γιατι δε χάνει ευκαιρία να απαντήσει και δεν υπάρχει καμμία έγκριση και καμμία μελέτη για την περιοχή που αναφέρομαι.

----------


## Pokas

> Ναι γιατι δε χάνει ευκαιρία να απαντήσει και δεν υπάρχει καμμία έγκριση και καμμία μελέτη για την περιοχή που αναφέρομαι.


Αν η περιοχή έχει ΚΑΦΑΟ που ανήκουν στο Α/Κ που αναβαθμίζεται αυτή την στιγμή και ανήκει στον Δήμο Περιστερίου δεν βλέπω κανένα λόγο ανησυχίας. 
Αν γνωρίζεις εκ των εσω του ΟΤΕ οτι δεν έχουν έγκριση και μελέτη τότε αλλάζει το πράγμα αλλά πραγματικά δεν φαίνεται λογικό.

----------


## Spanos

> Αν η περιοχή έχει ΚΑΦΑΟ που ανήκουν στο Α/Κ που αναβαθμίζεται αυτή την στιγμή και ανήκει στον Δήμο Περιστερίου δεν βλέπω κανένα λόγο ανησυχίας. 
> Αν γνωρίζεις εκ των εσω του ΟΤΕ οτι δεν έχουν έγκριση και μελέτη τότε αλλάζει το πράγμα αλλά πραγματικά δεν φαίνεται λογικό.


Αν ήταν να γίνει πρώτος πρώτος ο Δήμαρχος θα πανηγύριζε  :Wink:  και θα το εμφάνιζε και ως δικό του έργο ως συνήθως, για να μη λεει τίποτα, ούτε για άμεσο μέλλον, πάει να πεί οτι δε γίνετε.

----------


## Pokas

> Αν ήταν να γίνει πρώτος πρώτος ο Δήμαρχος θα πανηγύριζε  και θα το εμφάνιζε και ως δικό του έργο ως συνήθως, για να μη λεει τίποτα, ούτε για άμεσο μέλλον, πάει να πεί οτι δε γίνετε.


Αυτός ο συνειρμός δεν νομίζω ότι είναι σωστός. Αλλά θα πρότεινα να έχεις υπομονή. Δεν υπάρχει έως τώρα περιοχή που έχει γίνει κάτι τέτοιο εκτός της Πεντέλης λόγω χαρακτηρήσεως περιοχών ως δασικών.
Δηλαδή είναι σαν να λέμε  οτι ο Δήμαρχος είπε στον ΟΤΕ "οχι ρε παιδιά δεν θα βάλετε καμπίνες εκεί" και έκανε το κομμάτι του ή ο ΟΤΕ δεν το έβαλε στα σχέδια γιατί έτσι του κάπνισε ή το αμέλησε.

- - - Updated - - -

Επίσης δεν έχω ιδέα που βρίσκεται το Α/Κ αλλά δεν αλλάζονται οι καμπίνες που βρίσκονται σε απόσταση 500-800μ γύρω απο το Α/Κ

----------


## Spanos

> Αυτός ο συνειρμός δεν νομίζω ότι είναι σωστός. Αλλά θα πρότεινα να έχεις υπομονή. Δεν υπάρχει έως τώρα περιοχή που έχει γίνει κάτι τέτοιο εκτός της Πεντέλης λόγω χαρακτηρήσεως περιοχών ως δασικών.
> Δηλαδή είναι σαν να λέμε  οτι ο Δήμαρχος είπε στον ΟΤΕ "οχι ρε παιδιά δεν θα βάλετε καμπίνες εκεί" και έκανε το κομμάτι του ή ο ΟΤΕ δεν το έβαλε στα σχέδια γιατί έτσι του κάπνισε ή το αμέλησε.


Μακάρι να έχεις δίκιο, θα ρωτήσω και το πρόεδρο της ΠΕΤ ΟΤΕ που είναι περιστεριώτης

----------


## psolord

Σκάβανε στο ΙΚΑ Περιστερίου σήμερα.

----------


## Spanos

> Σκάβανε στο ΙΚΑ Περιστερίου σήμερα.


Απεναντι στον Ταξιάρχη έχει ONU

----------


## psolord

Τι ειναι το ONU?  :Razz:

----------


## dimitris_13

> Τι ειναι το ONU?


Απο Wikipedia *Optical Network Unit, the IEEE term for what is called an Optical Network Terminal in ITU-T terminology*

----------


## Mirmidon

> Μακάρι να έχεις δίκιο, θα ρωτήσω και το πρόεδρο της ΠΕΤ ΟΤΕ που είναι περιστεριώτης


Θα το πω για άλλη μια φορά για υπενθύμιση.Τα έργα προχωράνε κανονικά. Όσων αφορά τον Λόφο η περιοχή έχει μια ιδιαιτερότητα : To "τριγωνικό" κομμάτι μεταξύ Θηβών Κεννεντυ/Σφακίων και Λ. Αθηνών που μέχρι τώρα ανήκε στο Α/Κ Αιγάλεω γυρνάει στο Α/Κ Περιστερίου. Θα συνεχίσει κανονικά και το υπόλοιπο τμήμα Μέχρι και την περιοχή του νέου κολυμβητήριου και του Νοσοκομείου Αττικόν. Και εκεί το τμήμα θα γυρίσει από Α/Κ Χαϊδαρίου σε Α/Κ Περιστερίου. Στο Α/Κ Περιστερίου γίνονται εσωτερικά αναβαθμίσεις στα switches για να υποδεχτούν τις νέες καμπίνες με cutovers από τα δύο γειτονικά A/K που προανέφερα. Τέλη Αυγούστου το Περιστέρι θα έχει πια νέες καμπίνες έτοιμες να δεχτούν νέους πελάτες. Ο γνωστός μας χάρτης θα αλλάξει δραματικά. Κάντε ένα print screen και σώστε μια εικόνα πως είναι σήμερα και μια το Σεπτέμβρη (2 μήνες) και θα με θυμηθείτε.  :Wink:

----------


## psolord

> Απο Wikipedia *Optical Network Unit, the IEEE term for what is called an Optical Network Terminal in ITU-T terminology*


 :One thumb up:

----------


## Spanos

> Θα το πω για άλλη μια φορά για υπενθύμιση.Τα έργα προχωράνε κανονικά. Όσων αφορά τον Λόφο η περιοχή έχει μια ιδιαιτερότητα : To "τριγωνικό" κομμάτι μεταξύ Θηβών Κεννεντυ/Σφακίων και Λ. Αθηνών που μέχρι τώρα ανήκε στο Α/Κ Αιγάλεω γυρνάει στο Α/Κ Περιστερίου. Θα συνεχίσει κανονικά και το υπόλοιπο τμήμα Μέχρι και την περιοχή του νέου κολυμβητήριου και του Νοσοκομείου Αττικόν. Και εκεί το τμήμα θα γυρίσει από Α/Κ Χαϊδαρίου σε Α/Κ Περιστερίου. Στο Α/Κ Περιστερίου γίνονται εσωτερικά αναβαθμίσεις στα switches για να υποδεχτούν τις νέες καμπίνες με cutovers από τα δύο γειτονικά A/K που προανέφερα. Τέλη Αυγούστου το Περιστέρι θα έχει πια νέες καμπίνες έτοιμες να δεχτούν νέους πελάτες. Ο γνωστός μας χάρτης θα αλλάξει δραματικά. Κάντε ένα print screen και σώστε μια εικόνα πως είναι σήμερα και μια το Σεπτέμβρη (2 μήνες) και θα με θυμηθείτε.


Νεκτάριε εσύ;  :Razz: 

Διευρκίνιση, το κομμάτι που φέυγει απο Αιγάλεω δεν είναι λόφος αλλα αγία τριάδα. Tο πιο λογικό για την περιοχή που αναφέρεις (απο Θηβών μέχρι Κολυμβητήριο) είναι να μας έρθουν οι οπτικές απο Λεωφόρο Αθηνών.

- - - Updated - - -




> Τι ειναι το ONU?


ONU: Optical Network Unit (Οπτική Μονάδα Δικτύου)
Η ONU αποτελεί την οπτική τερματική διάτάξη προς την πλευρά του Φορέα και εγκαθίσταται μέσα στο κτίριό του. Η ONU αποτελείται από έναν ADM (Add-Drop Multiplexer) STM-1 όπου γίνεται η οπτοηλεκτρονική μετατροπή και αποπολύπλεξη του οπτικού σήματος και παρέχεται προς τον router του Φορέα διεπαφή Ε3-electrical (34 Μb/sec).

http://www.syzefxis.gov.gr/node/48

----------


## Jazzer

@ Spanos respect  :One thumb up:  για το τεκμηριωμένο και ακριβές σημείωμα στον Παχατουρίδη, ας μην περιμένουμε και τίποτα βέβαια από την πλευρά του...  :Wink: 
Τώρα, όσον αφορά την επέκταση του vdsl στο λόφο αξιωματικών και τη Νέα Ζωή, εκτιμώ ότι θα γίνουν τα έργα, απλά λόγω τεχνικών δυσκολιών ή άλλων παραγόντων που δεν είμαστε σε θέση να γνωρίζουμε,  θα αργήσουν πολύ, αλλά θα γίνουν στο τέλος. Από την άλλη είμαι συγκρατημένα αισιόδοξος και δεν πιστεύω με τίποτα ότι θα έχουν ολοκληρωθεί τα έργα μέχρι τις αρχές Σεπτεμβρίου, μην τρελαθούμε εντελώς, έχει πολύ δουλειά για να γίνει αυτό και ούτε καν έχουν ξεκινήσει ακόμα...

----------


## Pokas

Υπομονή. Μιλάμε για την αναβάθμιση VDSL σε έναν από τους μεγαλύτερους Δήμους(μάλλον ο μεγαλύτερος) που έχει κάνει ο ΟΤΕ μέχρι τώρα. Ο Mirmidon μάλλον έχει δίκιο(μακάρι να έχει για όσους είστε κάτοικοι στο Περιστέρι). Σε παλαιότερη επικοινωνία μου με μέλος που μας έδινε ακριβείς πληροφορίες εδω μεσα(απο τον ΟΤΕ) είχε χαρακτηριστικά πεί " Εμφαση στο 2016 θα πέσει στο Περιστέρι, που είναι και τεράστιο".

Το νερό όχι μόνο έχει μπει στο αυλάκι αλλά κοντεύει να ξεχειλήσει, αν δεν είναι Σεπτέμβριος θα είναι μέσα στο έτος, ότι και να είναι πάντως είναι μια πολύ καλή, θετική εξέλιξη μετά απο τόσα χρόνια που ο Δήμος δεν έδινε έγκριση στον ΟΤΕ για τις εργασίες. Αυτό το θέμα έχει 155 σελίδες που οι πιο πολλές αφορούν γιατί το Περιστέρι δεν έχει VDSL και τι κακός που είναι ο Δήμαρχος που δεν το προχωράει.

Σε λίγο καιρό μόνο download stats θα ανεβάζετε και αν πρέπει να γυρίσετε σε fastpath ή interleave... υπομονή...

----------


## Mirmidon

Καλημέρα. Δεν με λένε Νεκτάριο  :Smile:  και όσα γράφω τα γνωρίζω από insider στον ΟΤΕ. Αν βέβαια οι πληροφορίες που μου έδωσε δεν είναι πραγματικές ή αν τα δεδομένα αλλάξουν για οποιονδήποτε λόγο δεν το ξέρουμε. Θα το δούμε όμως. Δεν έχω λόγο ούτε όρεξη να γράφω παραμύθια για να σπάω πλάκα σε forums πάντως. Αυτά και καλό Σ/Κ σε όλους.  :One thumb up:

----------


## shakta7

Κλαησπερα. μολις εγινε η ενεργοποιηση μου σε forthnet vdsl 50mbps.Οσα test εχω κανει μου βγαζει 20-26 mbps...
τα στατιστικα του router ειναι αυτα:
τι μπορει να φτεει

----------


## Pokas

> Κλαησπερα. μολις εγινε η ενεργοποιηση μου σε forthnet vdsl 50mbps.Οσα test εχω κανει μου βγαζει 20-26 mbps...
> τα στατιστικα του router ειναι αυτα:
> τι μπορει να φτεει


μέτρηση με καλώδιο όχι με Wi-Fi φαντάζομαι;

----------


## shakta7

ναι με καλωδιο ειναι οι μετρησεις που εχω κανει

----------


## Pokas

> ναι με καλωδιο ειναι οι μετρησεις που εχω κανει


εχεις βάλει και πολλαπλά αρχεία μαζί 3-4 και δεν σηκώνει παραπάνω; δοκίμασε και απο http://speedtest.ftp.otenet.gr/ τα αρχεία 5gb, πες μας πως έχεις κανει τις μετρήσεις αν θες

----------


## griniaris

> Κλαησπερα. μολις εγινε η ενεργοποιηση μου σε forthnet vdsl 50mbps.Οσα test εχω κανει μου βγαζει 20-26 mbps...
> τα στατιστικα του router ειναι αυτα:Συνημμένο Αρχείο 172167
> τι μπορει να φτεει


Αν η γραμμη μολις ενεργοποιηθηκε.....  δωστης 1 μερα και σιγουρα θα φτιαξει. 

Ειναι παρα πολλοι που ειχαν το ιδιο θεμα και για αγνωστο λογο εφτιαξε ως δια μαγειας την επομενη μερα.

----------


## shakta7

> Αν η γραμμη μολις ενεργοποιηθηκε.....  δωστης 1 μερα και σιγουρα θα φτιαξει. 
> 
> Ειναι παρα πολλοι που ειχαν το ιδιο θεμα και για αγνωστο λογο εφτιαξε ως δια μαγειας την επομενη μερα.


Λιγο περιεργο αλλα αλλαξα καλωδιο ethernet ... και εφτασε τα 45!

----------


## Pokas

> Λιγο περιεργο αλλα αλλαξα καλωδιο ethernet ... και εφτασε τα 45!


 καλά κατεβάσματα, καλορίζικη!  :One thumb up:

----------


## shakta7

Ευχαριστω πολυ! Ελπιζω συντομα σε ολους το ιδιο ... και πιο πολυ σε οσους πιανουν τα 1-2 mbps τοσα χρονια οπως εγω!

----------


## NeCrOmAnCeR19

ιάσωνος και ρούσβελτ !! σκασμένο σήμερα το απόγευμα !!

----------


## Tzimakos

> Μαλλον ξεχνάμε οριστικά το VDSL, το Λόφο Αξιωματικών. Έστειλα μήνυμα στον Παχατουρίδη και δυό μέρες τώρα δεν απαντάει, ούτε καν το κλασικό στείλε μας μήνυμα να σας πάρουμε τηλέφωνο...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/andreas.pac...%3A%22R0%22%7D


Απο κατω σου ακριβως τον κραζω εγω.

----------


## ThReSh

> Μαλλον ξεχνάμε οριστικά το VDSL, το Λόφο Αξιωματικών. Έστειλα μήνυμα στον Παχατουρίδη και δυό μέρες τώρα δεν απαντάει, ούτε καν το κλασικό στείλε μας μήνυμα να σας πάρουμε τηλέφωνο...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/andreas.pac...%3A%22R0%22%7D


lol θεούλης ο Μαέβιους...

Ο τύπος που καθυστερούσε τόσα χρόνια το έργο στο Περιστέρι, παίρνει credit τώρα...

----------


## douke

Καλησπέρα.
Γνωρίζει κάποιος που βρίσκεται το Α/Κ 588 στο Περιστέρι?
Όσο και αν το έχω ψάξει ...........
Το Α/Κ 589 βρίσκεται στην πλατεία Δέγλερη.

----------


## Mirmidon

> Καλησπέρα.
> Γνωρίζει κάποιος που βρίσκεται το Α/Κ 588 στο Περιστέρι?
> Όσο και αν το έχω ψάξει ...........
> Το Α/Κ 589 βρίσκεται στην πλατεία Δέγλερη.


Το περιστέρι έχει ένα Α/Κ (=Αστικό Κέντρο) και βρίσκεται στον Άγιο Αντώνιο. Αν εννοείς Υ/Κ (Υπαίθριο Κατανεμητή = Καμπίνα), εγώ προσωπικά δεν γνωρίζω την τύχη της.  :Smile: 

Αν η γραμμή σου ανήκει σε αυτή, μια ωραία απογευματινή βολτούλα μετά το φαγητό για χώνεψη, στη γειτονιά σου 4-5 τετράγωνα το πολύ από το σπίτι σου είναι αρκετή για να τη βρεις. Ένα σκυλάκι παρέα (να κάνει και αυτό τη βόλτα του) είναι στα συν.  :One thumb up:

----------


## mike_871

δεν υπαρχει 588, που το ειδες αυτο?

----------


## badweed

Off Topic





> lol θεούλης ο Μαέβιους...
> 
> Ο τύπος που καθυστερούσε τόσα χρόνια το έργο στο Περιστέρι, παίρνει credit τώρα...


προκρουστης style  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## thouthou

Για πείτε εσείς που έχετε εμπειρία...  Άντε και επιτέλους μπαίνει η καμπίνα. Σε πόσο καιρό μπορούμε να αιτηθούμε γραμμή στον ΟΤΕ, και σε πόσο καιρό σε άλλους παρόχους; Θέλω να οργανώσω σταθερό και κινητό, να δώ πακέτα κλπ... Να βάλω τις εταιρείες να σφάζονται λίγο....

----------


## Kootoomootoo

Πριν κανένα χρόνο έπαιρνε 6 μήνες αλλά τώρα έχει μειωθεί σε τρίμηνο το πολύ, αν πας μερικές σελίδες πίσω θα δεις ότι κάπου ενεργοποιήθηκε σε λιγότερο από 1 μήνα οπότε το πολύ ένα τρίμηνο θα θέλει

----------


## trickius

Δεν υπάρχει standard σε αυτό το θέμα. Αν ή καμπίνα σου είναι εύκολο να της δωθεί ρεύμα από την ΔΕΗ θα πάρει στο 3μηνο. Αν όχι θα πάει πίσω που μπορεί να τραβήξει 6μηνο ίσως και παραπάνω.

----------


## douke

Συγνώμη Υ/Κ αναφέρεται στις ρεκλέτες που είναι μέσα στην πολυκατοικία. Βλέποντας ότι το Υ/Κ 589 είναι στην Πλατεία Δέγλερη υποθέτω πως κάπου γύρω είναι και το 588. όσο όμως και αν έκανα βόλτες δεν το ανακάλυψα !!!
Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις

----------


## griniaris

Σε καποιες κανουριες καμπινες vdsl  βλεπω στο πλαι στη δεξια μερια..... να εχουν κολημενο ενα τριγωνο κιτρινο αυτοκολλητο με το σημα του ρευματος.

Μπορει καποιος να επιβεβαιωσει οτι αυτο το αυτοκολλητο μπαινει οταν ''δωσουν'' ρευμα στην καμπινα οι Δεητζηδες η απλα το κολλανε οι Οτετζηδες?

Υπαρχει οντως περιπτωση να ειναι μια ενδειξη οτι πλεον ειναι ''λειτουργικη'' μια καμπινα η μπα ???

----------


## trickius

Με αυτό έρχεται η καμπίνα λογικά. Είναι το σημείο που έχει το ρολόι του ρεύματος. Αν θες να ξέρεις οτι έχει ρεύμα ακούγεται ένας χαρακτηριστικός βόμβος από μέσα.

----------


## Mirmidon

https://www.akamai.com/us/en/our-thi...ternet-report/

Παντού πάτος..... :Laughing:

----------


## ThReSh

> https://www.akamai.com/us/en/our-thi...ternet-report/
> 
> Παντού πάτος.....


Η Κύπρος είναι ακόμα πιο κάτω, όπως και δεκάδες άλλες χώρες  :Razz: 

Γιατί σου φαίνεται παράξενο όμως ότι είμαστε εκεί? Το 2015 είμασταν στην θέση 138 στον παγκόσμιο δείκτη οικονομικής ελευθερίας. Ποιος λογικός θα κάνει επενδύσεις της προκοπής?

----------


## Mirmidon

Ο κάθε "δίκαιος" επενδυτής.  :ROFL:

----------


## NeCrOmAnCeR19

δημαρχείο Περιστερίου (καραθεοδωρή & Εθν. Αντιστάσεως)

σήμερα δουλεύουν Βασ. Αλεξάνδρου στο ταχυδρομείο να περάσουν ίνες μου είπε ο ΟΤΕτζής.

----------


## Jazzer

Και πολύ καλά κάνουν ! Θα τους άφηναν μόνο με 18 mbps ;   :Laughing:

----------


## anthip09

Αυτό ειναι το οξύμωρο της υπόθεσης. Αναβαθμίζονται οι καμπίνες γύρω απο το Α/κ και περιοχές με δεδομένο το πρόβλημα του δικτύου και της απόστασης απο αυτό μένουν για το τέλος. Πάντως αν τα έργα συνεχίσουν με αυτό το ρυθμό και τον Αύγουστο τοτε δεν αποκλείεται να έχουμε καμπίνες μέχρι το τέλος του. Βέβαια το ποτέ θα ενεργοποιηθούν ειναι άλλο θεμα.

----------


## slalom

Καθολου οξυμωρο. Ξεκινανε απο το κεντρο και πανε προς τα εξω

----------


## Mirmidon

> Καθολου οξυμωρο. Ξεκινανε απο το κεντρο και πανε προς τα εξω


Καμία σχέση. Οι καμπίνες αλλάζουν κατά το πως είναι συνδεδεμένες στο κέντρο και με φορά αυτή των δεικτών του ρολογιού αφού ο κάθε τομέας χωριστεί σε τεταρτημόρια με πρώτο άξονα τη νοητή γραμμή από το Α.Κ προς τον βορρά. Αν συντρέχουν άλλοι λόγοι προτεραιότητας τότε υπερτερούν του κανόνα.

----------


## romankonis

Τα έργα συνεχίζουν γύρο από τον σταθμό Περιστέρι. Μπήκαν καινούριες καμπίνες.

----------


## psolord

Και πίσω από την πλατεία που είναι ΘΗΒΩΝ και Πελασγιας μπήκαν κάτι καμπίνες μου είπε ένας φίλος που μένει εκεί.

----------


## ToAlani

Και Αγίου Βασιλείου έχουν ξεκινήσει σκαψίματα. Περιοχή άσπρα χώματα.

----------


## Jazzer

> Και Αγίου Βασιλείου έχουν ξεκινήσει σκαψίματα. Περιοχή άσπρα χώματα.


Αυτή είναι πολύ ευχάριστη είδηση, διότι πρόκειται για περιοχή με προβληματικές γραμμές και μεγάλη απόσταση από το Α/Κ.

----------


## alexvsbcity

Λες για τα σκαψιματα μπροστά στη στάση; αν ναι δεν νομίζω να είναι από τον ΟΤΕ το κοίταγα και εγώ σήμερα.

----------


## nicolasdr

Προστέθηκε η καμπίνα 123 στην Κύπρου και Φωλοπούλου στο fttxgr.eu με id ID: 3362-123



Εχει τοποθετηθεί μια εβδομάδα περιπου και αγνωστος ο οριζοντας ενεργοποιησης της.

----------


## alexvsbcity

Πέρασα σήμερα μπροστά από τα έργα στην Αγίου Βασιλείου ρώτησα τους εργάτες και μου είπαν ότι διορθώνουν μια βλάβη του ΟΤΕ δεν έχει σχέση με VDSL  :Sad:

----------


## Hetfield

Μεσα Ιουλιου κι ακομα απορω πως θα καλυφθει ολοκληρο το Περιστερι με VDSL, ουτε το μισο δεν καλυφθηκε καλα καλα.

----------


## anthip09

> Μεσα Ιουλιου κι ακομα απορω πως θα καλυφθει ολοκληρο το Περιστερι με VDSL, ουτε το μισο δεν καλυφθηκε καλα καλα.


Πλησιαζουν προ τη Θηβών που είναι το....ψυχολογικό όριο..για να δούμε..θα το περάσουν?

----------


## psarandis

Πατριάρχου Ιωακείμ. Έκανα ανανέωση στο fttxgr, ας τσεκάρει κάποιος αν έγινε σωστά  :Whistle:

----------


## Spanos

> Πλησιαζουν προ τη Θηβών που είναι το....ψυχολογικό όριο..για να δούμε..θα το περάσουν?


Τα έργα έχουν σταματήσει και ανάλογη μελέτη δεν έχει κατατεθεί.

----------


## Hetfield

Εκτιμηση εκ των εσω: παμε για Οκτωβριο μεχρι να καλυφθει ολοκληρο το Περιστερι.

----------


## Kenzu44

> Εκτιμηση εκ των εσω: παμε για Οκτωβριο μεχρι να καλυφθει ολοκληρο το Περιστερι.


 Βλεπω να φτανει η inalan ποιο γρηγορα στην νεα ζωη (καπου στο 2046) παρα το vdsl!  :Whistle:  :ROFL:

----------


## mike_871

> Βλεπω να φτανει η inalan ποιο γρηγορα στην νεα ζωη (καπου στο 2046) παρα το vdsl!


απ'οτι φενεται θα αργησουν λιγο, αλλα λογικα θα εχουμε ολοι vdsl το 2016

----------


## Jazzer

Το έχει αναλάβει προσωπικά το θέμα ο ΔΗΜΑΡΧΟΣ μας κ. Παχατουρίδης και θα καθαρίσει για μας, μην ανησυχείτε !!  :Laughing: 
Και για να σοβαρευτούμε, θεωρώ ότι θα καλυφθούν με vdsl και οι υπόλοιπες απομακρυσμένες περιοχές του Περιστερίου, απλά όχι τόσο γρήγορα όσο κάποιοι πιστεύουν.

----------


## jkoukos

Το λάθος που κάνουμε συχνά είναι να συγκρίνουμε τι έγινε, όσον αφορά το χρονοδιάγραμμα των αναβαθμίσεων σε άλλα αστικά κέντρα.
Όμως στην περίπτωση του Περιστεριού είναι σαφώς μεγαλύτερο και πολυπλοκότερο το έργο. Μιλάμε για αναβάθμιση 500+ καμπίνων  και όχι 100-200 που συνήθως υπήρχαν στις προηγούμενες περιπτώσεις. Και μάλιστα σε έναν από τους μεγαλύτερους και πολυπληθέστερους δήμους της χώρας.
Λίγο υπομονή και όλα θα πάνε καλά. Το νερό μπήκε στο αυλάκι.

----------


## Hetfield

> Το λάθος που κάνουμε συχνά είναι να συγκρίνουμε τι έγινε, όσον αφορά το χρονοδιάγραμμα των αναβαθμίσεων σε άλλα αστικά κέντρα.
> Όμως στην περίπτωση του Περιστεριού είναι σαφώς μεγαλύτερο και πολυπλοκότερο το έργο. Μιλάμε για αναβάθμιση 500+ καμπίνων  και όχι 100-200 που συνήθως υπήρχαν στις προηγούμενες περιπτώσεις. Και μάλιστα σε έναν από τους μεγαλύτερους και πολυπληθέστερους δήμους της χώρας.
> Λίγο υπομονή και όλα θα πάνε καλά. Το νερό μπήκε στο αυλάκι.


Μα δεν ειπε κανεις το αντιθετο, οτι δεν ειναι δυσκολο το εργο.
Απλα ορισμενοι επεμεναν οτι το εργο θα τελειωσει μεσα στο καλοκαιρι. Αυτα τα θαυματα δεν γινονται, ακριβως για τους λογους που ανεφερες.

----------


## grovolis

Απλά το καημός των περισσοτέρων (και δικός μου) είναι αφού πρώτα πέρασαν πόσες καμπίνες στην Χρυσούπολη που είχαν όντως θέμα, μετά γιατί δεν κατέβηκαν Λόφο Αξιωματικών και Νέα Ζωή και έπρεπε να πάνε Άγιο Αντώνιο και Ανθούπολη.

----------


## Kenzu44

> απ'οτι φενεται θα αργησουν λιγο, αλλα λογικα θα εχουμε ολοι vdsl το 2016


Μακαρι mike και μακαρι να μην το αφησουνε στο vdsl μετα το περας.





> Απλά το καημός των περισσοτέρων (και δικός μου) είναι αφού πρώτα πέρασαν πόσες καμπίνες στην Χρυσούπολη που είχαν όντως θέμα, μετά γιατί δεν κατέβηκαν Λόφο Αξιωματικών και Νέα Ζωή και έπρεπε να πάνε Άγιο Αντώνιο και Ανθούπολη.


Οπως το ειπες "καημος"! Αλλα μεγαλητερος καημος για μενα ειναι οτι ανηκω σε αλλο καφαο επι αγ. Ελευθεριου και 2 σπιτια ποιο κατω εχουν βαλει vdsl γιατι ειναι επι αγ. Βασιλειου.οπως στο λεω 2 σπιτια! :Crying:  :Evil:  :Thumb down:

----------


## dmitspan

Προχθές είδα  εκεί κοντά στον Αγ. Αντώνιο να έχουν ανοίξει καπάκι στο δρόμο και να περνάνε οπτική

----------


## psolord

Ρε φιλε εγω ειδα στον Ατρομητο ενα ανοιχτο καπακι, και εναν τυπο που ειχε κατι ηλεκτρονικο στο χερι του, σαν λαπτοπ και κατι καλωδια χυμενα στο δρομο. Και ενα βανακι παρκαρισμενο.

Αλλα αυτο το καπακι ηταν τετραγωνο μαντεμενιο. Φαινοταν να μην εχει σχεση με τεχνολογια. Σαν υπονομος φαινοταν. Δε ξερω. Ειπα να σταματησω αλλα δεν ειχε να παρκαρω.

----------


## Spanos

Είναι άραγε πιο ιδιαίτερη περιοχή ο Λόφος Αξιωματικών και πιο δύσκολος απο το Θυμάρι Αναβύσσου που τράβηξαν οπτική χιλιομέτρων για να δώσουν internet σε 10 βίλες θερινής κατοικίας;

----------


## Hetfield

> Είναι άραγε πιο ιδιαίτερη περιοχή ο Λόφος Αξιωματικών και πιο δύσκολος απο το Θυμάρι Αναβύσσου που τράβηξαν οπτική χιλιομέτρων για να δώσουν internet σε 10 βίλες θερινής κατοικίας;


Ναι ειναι. Υπαρχουν τεχνικες παραμετροι που καθοριζουν τον σχεδιασμο και την επεκταση του δικτυου, δεν γινεται με συναισθηματικα κριτηρια.

----------


## toxicgarbage

χθες ειδα εργα αριστοτελους και ραβινε...προχωρανε,εγω περιμενω ακομα με τον κασμα στο χερι

----------


## Mirmidon

> χθες ειδα εργα αριστοτελους και ραβινε...προχωρανε,εγω περιμενω ακομα με τον κασμα στο χερι


Μήπως να άφηνες τον κασμά και να έπιανες τουλούμπα;  :ROFL: 

Εσύ θα πλησίαζες κάποιον που δεν γνωρίζεις και κρατάει κασμά στο χέρι;  :Laughing:

----------


## prince72

Ξερει καποιος απο εδω στο forum ποτε και που ακριβως θα μπουνε καμπινες απο τον OTE στην περιοχη της αγιας αναστασιας στον Λοφο Αξιωματικων?
Απο οτι καταλαβαινω αυτη η περιοχη φενεται οτι θα καλυφθει στο τελος του περιστεριου

----------


## jkoukos

Αναγνωρίζω ότι κάποιοι αδημονούν, αλλά σε ένα έργο υπάρχει μιά αρχή και ένα τέλος.
Σε κάθε περίπτωση το έργο θα ολοκληρωθεί ανάλογα το χρονοδιάγραμμα και την πρόοδο των εργασιών.
Μην ξεχνάμε ότι πρόκειται για ιδιωτική επένδυση με σκοπό το κέρδος. Όπως θέλει κανείς το εκλαμβάνει και βγάζει τα συμπεράσματά του.

----------


## fearhome21

Off Topic


		Αγορίνες η αναμονή είναι μεγάλη, η εργασίες εδώ στην ρόδο ξεκινήσανε στις 17-20/3/2016 και μέχρι τώρα άλλαξαν 130 καμπίνες (όλες στη Ρόδο), στην γειτονιά μου 8-10 καμπίνες έχουν πάρει ρεύμα από ΔΕΗ εδω και 3 ημέρες, εχθές πέτυχα έναν προϊστάμενο του ΟΤΕ που επιβλέπει το έργο και τον ρώτησα για τις καμπίνες που έχουν πάρει ρεύμα ποτε θα δώσουν υπηρεσία και μου λέει Σεπτέμβριο... ξενέρωσα πραγματικά, γνωρίζω πολύ καλά ότι έχουν περάσει όλες τις οπτικές και το καλώδιο και τα μηχανήματα είναι μέσα εφόσον πήραν ρεύμα η καμπίνες, τι να πω.. εφόσον έχουν αλλαχτεί όλες η καμπήνες στην Ρόδο και έχουν περαστεί και οπτικές δεν ξέρω γιατί το πάνε για Σεπτέμβριο.

----------


## PEPES

> Αγορίνες η αναμονή είναι μεγάλη, η εργασίες εδώ στην ρόδο ξεκινήσανε στις 17-20/3/2016 και μέχρι τώρα άλλαξαν 130 καμπίνες (όλες στη Ρόδο), στην γειτονιά μου 8-10 καμπίνες έχουν πάρει ρεύμα από ΔΕΗ εδω και 3 ημέρες, εχθές πέτυχα έναν προϊστάμενο του ΟΤΕ που επιβλέπει το έργο και τον ρώτησα για τις καμπίνες που έχουν πάρει ρεύμα ποτε θα δώσουν υπηρεσία και μου λέει Σεπτέμβριο... ξενέρωσα πραγματικά, γνωρίζω πολύ καλά ότι έχουν περάσει όλες τις οπτικές και το καλώδιο και τα μηχανήματα είναι μέσα εφόσον πήραν ρεύμα η καμπίνες, τι να πω.. εφόσον έχουν αλλαχτεί όλες η καμπήνες στην Ρόδο και έχουν περαστεί και οπτικές δεν ξέρω γιατί το πάνε για Σεπτέμβριο.


Στο ειπα οτι θελουν χοντρικα 5-6 μηνες και στο p.m που μου εστειλες.Υπομονη....Εισαι και off topic...

----------


## romankonis

ΠΡΙΝ ΛΙΓΟ ΣΚΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΖΗΝΩΝΟΣ - 511

----------


## psolord

Συμβαίνει τώρα, Εθνικής Αντιστάσεως πεζόδρομος

Σεπτεμβρη στο Λόφο με ολοκλήρωση επίσης Σεπτεμβρη είπε ο τεχνικος

----------


## Mirmidon

> Συμβαίνει τώρα, Εθνικής Αντιστάσεως πεζόδρομος
> 
> Σεπτεμβρη στο Λόφο με ολοκλήρωση επίσης Σεπτεμβρη είπε ο τεχνικος


Το ξέρουμε....  :Laughing:

----------


## Jazzer

> Συμβαίνει τώρα, Εθνικής Αντιστάσεως πεζόδρομος
> 
> Σεπτεμβρη στο Λόφο με ολοκλήρωση επίσης Σεπτεμβρη είπε ο τεχνικος


Respect για τη φωτό, ούτε ρεπόρτερ να ήσουν !  :Respekt:  Τον τσάκωσες επί τω έργω τον τεχνικό, έχει και ζέστη έβαλε και ομπρέλα ο άνθρωπος τι να κάνει ! 
Αμήν για Λόφο, Νέα Ζωή και λοιπούς απομακρυσμένους !!

----------


## NeCrOmAnCeR19

σήμερα το πρωί περί τις 11 π.μ ξάπλωσαν στο έδαφος την παλιά καμπίνα στην συμβολή των οδών Βασ. Αλεξάνδρου & Μυκηνών.

----------


## psolord

> Το ξέρουμε....


  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Respect για τη φωτό, ούτε ρεπόρτερ να ήσουν !  Τον τσάκωσες επί τω έργω τον τεχνικό, έχει και ζέστη έβαλε και ομπρέλα ο άνθρωπος τι να κάνει ! 
> Αμήν για Λόφο, Νέα Ζωή και λοιπούς απομακρυσμένους !!


Πηγαμε κοντα με ενα φιλο και μιλησαμε λιγο.

Τους ρωτησα για τη φωτο και μου ειπαν οκ.  :One thumb up: 

- - - Updated - - -




> σήμερα το πρωί περί τις 11 π.μ ξάπλωσαν στο έδαφος την παλιά καμπίνα στην συμβολή των οδών Βασ. Αλεξάνδρου & Μυκηνών.


Πω ρε φιλε πεντε-πεντε τις αλλαζουν!

Παντως δειτε και την φωτεινη πλευρα για εμας που μας αφησαν τελευταιους.

Εχουν κανει πολυ εξασκηση και ξερουν πλεον τα παντα. Αρα δεν θα εχουμε καμια κακοτεχνια:!  :Smile:

----------


## Spanos

Σαγγαρίου και Θηβών, απ την κάτω μεριά, μεταξύ Kαλλιντέρη και Dark Sun.

Ρώτησα τον τεχνικό και μου είπε

"Πολύ δύσκολο στο Λόφο, αλλα τώρα που πήρε μπρός το έργο ίσως έρθει και σε σάς αν και δε το βλέπω φέτος"

----------


## Mirmidon

> Σαγγαρίου και Θηβών, απ την κάτω μεριά, μεταξύ Kαλλιντέρη και Dark Sun.
> 
> Ρώτησα τον τεχνικό και μου είπε
> 
> "Πολύ δύσκολο στο Λόφο, αλλα τώρα που πήρε μπρός το έργο ίσως έρθει και σε σάς αν και δε το βλέπω φέτος"


Δεν παίζει αυτό που είπε. Ή δεν ήταν της Cosmote (δλδ ήταν εργολάβος) ή σε δούλευε.

----------


## griniaris

> Ότι router και να βάλει κάποιος εδώ στο Περιστέρι δεν πρόκειτε να δούμε ασπρη μέρα στο θέμα ταχυτήτων.* Εκτώς και αν έρθουν ίνες στα καφάο. Ονειρο είναι μη με ξυπνάτε.*


Γιατι να τον δουλευε? εδω εσυ πριν απο 6 μηνες ελεγες οτι δεν θα δουμε οπτικες στα καφαο.   :Embarassed: 

Τωρα ξαφνικα εχεις ενημερωση εκ των εσω απο τον Cosmote για το που θα βαλει καμπινες και ποτε ? 

Anyway...  και εργολαβος να ηταν παλι περισσοτερα ξερει απο τον καθενα μας εδω μεσα. (εκτος απο 1-2 που οντως ξερουν).

Ολοι οι υπολοιποι (βαζω και εμενα μεσα) κανουμε απλα εικασιες..  :Smile:

----------


## Mirmidon

> Γιατι να τον δουλευε? εδω εσυ πριν απο 6 μηνες ελεγες οτι δεν θα δουμε οπτικες στα καφαο.  
> 
> Τωρα ξαφνικα εχεις ενημερωση εκ των εσω απο τον Cosmote για το που θα βαλει καμπινες και ποτε ? 
> 
> Anyway...  και εργολαβος να ηταν παλι περισσοτερα ξερει απο τον καθενα μας εδω μεσα. (εκτος απο 1-2 που οντως ξερουν).
> 
> Ολοι οι υπολοιποι (βαζω και εμενα μεσα) κανουμε απλα εικασιες..


Αν θέλεις να είσε σωστός στα επιχειρήματά σου να βάζεις και μια ημερομηνία στα όσα γράφει οι φράσεις που χρησιμοποιείς από άλλους. 

Aυτό που τον Νοέμβριο του 2015 έγραψα ήταν ικανή και αναγκαία συνθήκη και ευχή. Γράφτηκε σε thread σχετικό με το αν κάποιος βλέπει βελτίωση στις ταχύτητες με αλλαγή πάροχου. Ουσιαστικά έγραψα ότι η μόνη συνθήκη για κάτι τέτοιο είναι να έρθουν ίνες στο καφάο. Ένα μεγάλο έργο δηλαδή στο οποίο ελπίζουν χρόνια πέραν από τους δημότες του Περιστερίου, η πλειοψηφία των Ελλήνων χρηστών Internet. Πουθενά δεν έγραψα ότι δεν γίνεται.Το "Ονειρο είναι μη με ξυπνάτε" το έγραψα για την γραμμή μου. Το ότι ορισμένοι ήδη είχαν μέχρι τότε δεν λέει απολύτως τίποτα στο σύνολο  :Wink:

----------


## griniaris

Δεν νομιζω να παρερμηνευσα τα λογια σου...  copy-paste εκανα... και εβαλα και το λινκ απο το ποστ σου. 
Επρεπε να γραψω και χειροκινητα ημερομηνια? (ενταξει αστειευομαι τωρα.  :Smile:    )

Απο κατω απο το ποστ σου ο mike_871 γραφει οτι το ονειρο συντομα θα πραγματοποιηθει...
(και ειναι ο μονος που οτι εχει πει οντως γινεται.)

Και πας εσυ και γραφεις....  




> Ασε φιλε.Πρωτα βλεπω να παιρνουμε την Αγια Σοφια!!!!


Δηλαδη παλι θες να μου πεις οτι με αυτο που εγραψες...  πιστευες οτι θα ερθουν οπτικες ?

Συγνωμη.... αλλα δεν νομιζω να εχω μπερδεψει τιποτα...
Απλα και εσυ οπως και ολοι οι υπολοιποι γιναμε " Μετα Χριστον προφητες" .

----------


## Mirmidon

> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			Δεν νομιζω να παρερμηνευσα τα λογια σου...  copy-paste εκανα... και εβαλα και το λινκ απο το ποστ σου. 
> Επρεπε να γραψω και χειροκινητα ημερομηνια? (ενταξει αστειευομαι τωρα.    )
> 
> Απο κατω απο το ποστ σου ο mike_871 γραφει οτι το ονειρο συντομα θα πραγματοποιηθει...
> ...


Σε χάνω....Τι δεν έχεις καταλάβει τελικά δεν μας εξηγείς. Συγκεκριμένα, όχι αόριστα. Απαγορεύεται η αλλαγή απόψεων; Σε ενοχλεί; Πιστεύεις ότι είμαι αφερέγγυος; Τι σε κάνει να πιστεύεις ότι είμαι  " Μετα Χριστον προφητης" όπως , από ότι παραδέχεσαι ο ίδιος, είσε εσύ;

----------


## griniaris

απλα δεν μου αρεσε το ποστ που αναφερεσαι στον Spanos .

Το παιδι ειπε αυτο που του ειπαν. τιποτα περισσοτερο τιποτα λιγοτερο.

Ολοι μπαινουμε εδω μεσα και διαβαζουμε τις προσωπικες εμπειριες που γραφει ο καθενας.

Εχω διαβαζει ΟΛΑ τα ποστ σε αυτο το νημα (μιας και με ενδιαφερει). 
Δεν δεχομαι την κριτικη σου στο συγκεκριμενο ποστ απο την στιγμη που οτι γραφεις ειναι απλα θεωριες της στιγμης.

Μπορει σε αλλα θεματα να εισαι τσακαλι. Και να ξερεις πολυ περισσοτερα απο τον καθενα. 
ΑΛΛΑ στο συγκεκριμενο  (αποδεδειγμενα)  γραφεις απλα αυτα που νομιζεις. Οχι αυτα που ισχυουν. 
Δεν ειναι οτι σε θεωρω ''αφερεγγυο''  ....    μιας και δεν εχεις πληροφοριες εμπιστες να προσφερεις.  

Οποτε το  να πεις οτι κοροιδεψαν τον Spanos , το θεωρω λιγο ''χαζο'' αφου δεν εχεις επιχειρηματα για να το στηριξεις.

Anyway. επειδη ξεκινησε απλα σαν μια αντιπαραθεση αποψεων αλλα εσυ το εκλαμβανεις σαν προσωπικη επιθεση.... θα ηθελα να σταματησω 
για το συγκεκριμενο θεμα. Αν σε προσεβαλλα η σε ενοχλησε κατι αλλο .....  ειναι απλα η αποψη μου. Δεν ηταν παντως αυτη η προθεση μου.

----------


## Mirmidon

> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			απλα δεν μου αρεσε το ποστ που αναφερεσαι στον Spanos .
> 
> Το παιδι ειπε αυτο που του ειπαν. τιποτα περισσοτερο τιποτα λιγοτερο.
> 
> ...


Εντάξει. Δικαιούσε άποψης.  :Smile:  Ο Spanos δε φταίει σε κάτι. Φέρει απλά ότι του είπε ένας (1) τεχνικός.  :Wink: 

Τα όσα γράφω βασίζονται στα όσα *γνωρίζω* τη στιγμή που τα γράφω.

Τα επιχειρήματα δεν τα χρειάζομαι. Είναι θέμα χρόνου να αποδεικτεί αν οι αυτά που γράφω είναι σωστά. Άραξε και παρακολούθα. Στο πέρας του χρόνου πες ότι θέλεις. Δεν με προσέβαλες, απλά κινδυνεύεις την εικόνα σου  :Smile:

----------


## gegeor

Ειμαστε κακα παιδιά  στον Λόφο  και για  αυτό "δεν μας παίζουν" χεχε

περα απο την πλακα  , την περασμένη εβδομαδα  κ επειδη εχω θέματα  με  το  adsl  στο  σπίτι  ( μου κατεβασαν ταχύτητα  για  να  ξεπεραστει το πρόβλημα )  ηρθε  τεχνικός  ΟΤΕ  σπίτι  και  αφου  τσεκαρε  μετα  τον  ρώτησα  φυσικα  για  το VDSL
η απάντηση  του  ηταν  οτι  μέχρι τελος  χρόνου θα  έχουμε  στον Λόφο  VDSL
Στην ερωτηση μου  για ποιο λόγο  ο Λοφος  καθυστερει  δεν  ήξερε  

Καπου  ειχα  διαβασει (ισως κ εδω)  οτι  παλια  οι κάτοικοι του Λοφου ηθελαν  δικο  τους-αυτόνομο   Δημο-κοινοτητα  ,κατι  τετοιο...Δεν θελω  να  πιστευω  οτι ειμαστε  "στοχοποιημενοι"  και   γινεται  επιτηδες......ομως  γενικα  μας  εχουν λιγο  στην  απο έξω? ( π.χ  κολυμβητηριο -οι λοφιωτες ξερουν για τι μιλαω φανταζομαι)

θα  δειξει.....βεβαια περιμενα  εργα  τον Ιουλιο  οπως  ειχε ειπωθει  εδω ομως  μαλλον τσαμπα  περιμενω.....

----------


## Spanos

> Δεν παίζει αυτό που είπε. Ή δεν ήταν της Cosmote (δλδ ήταν εργολάβος) ή σε δούλευε.



με το μικρό μπλέ όχημα του ΟΤΕ ήταν απ τον ΟΤΕ Περιστερίου

----------


## Mirmidon

> με το μικρό μπλέ όχημα του ΟΤΕ ήταν απ τον ΟΤΕ Περιστερίου


Ο χρόνος θα μας δείξει.

----------


## Hetfield

> Τα όσα γράφω βασίζονται στα όσα *γνωρίζω* τη στιγμή που τα γράφω.
> 
> Τα επιχειρήματα δεν τα χρειάζομαι. Είναι θέμα χρόνου να αποδεικτεί αν οι αυτά που γράφω είναι σωστά.


Δεν ξερω ποιος σε ενημερωνει, αλλα αυτα που "γνωριζεις" απεχουν πολυ απο την πραγματικοτητα.




> Δεν ισχύει αυτό που λες και θα το δεις.


Ειδικα σε θεματα χρονοδιαγραμματος, ατομα που δουλευουν στο εργο αποφευγουν να εκτιμησουν ημερομηνιες με τη δικια σου σιγουρια. 
Κι οσο ο χρονος κυλαει και πλησιαζουμε στο τελος του καλοκαιριου, αλλο τοσο διαψευδονται αυτα που "γνωριζεις".

----------


## Mirmidon

> Δεν ξερω ποιος σε ενημερωνει, αλλα αυτα που "γνωριζεις" απεχουν πολυ απο την πραγματικοτητα.
> 
> 
> Ειδικα σε θεματα χρονοδιαγραμματος, ατομα που δουλευουν στο εργο αποφευγουν να εκτιμησουν ημερομηνιες με τη δικια σου σιγουρια. 
> Κι οσο ο χρονος κυλαει και πλησιαζουμε στο τελος του καλοκαιριου, αλλο τοσο διαψευδονται αυτα που "γνωριζεις".


Μπήκε Σεπτέμβρης και δε το κατάλαβα;  :ROFL:

----------


## Tzimakos

Και συνεχιζουμε ακαθεκτα με τα  "Τατσι-Μητσι-Κωτσι" της συμμοριας του κεντρου περιστεριου, με μια ολοκαινουργια καμπινα στην αρχη του πεζοδρομου ετσι συμβολικα στον αγωνα απεναντι στις χαμηλες ταχυτητες της γειτονιας του Αστικου κεντρου, γιατι κι αυτοι ανθρωποι ειναι..

Εθνικης Αντιστασεως & Θεμιστοκλεους (επι της Θεμιστοκλεους) η καμπινα νουμερο 410. Περασα το μεσημερι, μολις ενημερωσα τον χαρτη.   http://fttxgr.eu/cabimages/VDSLCab_ws_1468971198.jpg

Εν τω μεταξυ πανω απο το πρασινο σχεδον της Θηβων κομματι μεταξυ Τζων Κεννεντυ και Καβαλας νομιζουν μαλλον οτι δαγκωνουμε και δεν πλησιαζουν.

----------


## Kenzu44

Θηβων και τζον ειδα κατι τεχνικους και πειραζαν το καφαο... Δεν ξερω αμα λειτουργει το εν λογο ,παντως κατι σκαλιζαν...αυτα!

----------


## Spanos

> Θηβων και τζον ειδα κατι τεχνικους και πειραζαν το καφαο... Δεν ξερω αμα λειτουργει το εν λογο ,παντως κατι σκαλιζαν...αυτα!


Eίχε και την κόρη του μαζί ο ένας, μεικτονόμηση κάνανε... σαν απλό καφαο θα λειτουργήσει προς το παρόν

- - - Updated - - -

Θυμάστε μια μελέτη* απο 19-5 για δυο καμπίνες (127-129) μεταξύ Αγία Αναστασίας και Αγίου Παντελεήμωνα; Ακόμα τίποτα  :Razz: 

* http://www.patt.gov.gr/site/attachme...%2019-5-16.pdf

----------


## aguila21

Προχθές έξω από το ΙΚΑ Περιστερίου,Σαρανταπόρου και Βασ.Αλεξάνδρου ήταν ένα φορτηγό με καμπίνες VDSL τις μεγάλες!Δεν ξέρω αν άλλαξαν κάτι διότι δεν πέρασα από εκεί ξανά.

----------


## man with no name

Έτσι έτσι,πρώτα το κάτω τμήμα του Περιστερίου και μετά εμείς οι από πάνω,σαν δεν ντρέπονται λιγάκι με τη λογική τους.

----------


## WalkEvo

Παιδιά αυτές οι τρύπες στην στάση πάνω στην αγίου βασιλείου τι ήταν τελικά ? 
γτ έχω φρίξει με το 3αρι και λίγα στενά πιο πάνω έχουν και γω εδώ νέκρα.

----------


## Roulitsas

Καλησπέρα!

Καμπίνα 128

Μετά απο καιρό ανακάλυψα τι παίζει τελικά στην περιοχή μου κοντά. Κοντά στην Κωνσταντινουπόλεως (2 στενά παρακάτω) η 128 έχει ήδη αλλαχθεί αλλά μάλλον δεν είναι ενεργοποιημένη για VDSL ακόμα. Φωτό θα βγάλω το απόγευμα σήμερα αλλά για το τυπικό βάζω το στίγμα.Στο fttxGR δεν την έχω βάλει ακόμα. Αν προλάβω το βράδυ.

Ιερεμίου και Επικούρου σχεδόν γωνία.

----------


## alexvsbcity

> Παιδιά αυτές οι τρύπες στην στάση πάνω στην αγίου βασιλείου τι ήταν τελικά ? 
> γτ έχω φρίξει με το 3αρι και λίγα στενά πιο πάνω έχουν και γω εδώ νέκρα.



Είχα πετύχει ένα πρωί τα παιδιά που το έφτιαχναν και μου είπαν ότι ήταν απλά μια βλάβη του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## georgepar

> Παιδιά αυτές οι τρύπες στην στάση πάνω στην αγίου βασιλείου τι ήταν τελικά ? 
> γτ έχω φρίξει με το 3αρι και λίγα στενά πιο πάνω έχουν και γω εδώ νέκρα.


Δυστυχώς ήταν καλωδιακή βλάβη. Δεν έχουν ξεκινήσει ακόμα τα έργα στη περιοχή

----------


## ngc4486

Στη καμπίνα 405 (Βασ. Αλεξάνδρου 96) γίνεται μικτονόμηση αυτή τη στιγμή, εργασίες γίνονται ακόμη και Κυριακή!

----------


## alexvsbcity

> Προχθές έξω από το ΙΚΑ Περιστερίου,Σαρανταπόρου και Βασ.Αλεξάνδρου ήταν ένα φορτηγό με καμπίνες VDSL τις μεγάλες!Δεν ξέρω αν άλλαξαν κάτι διότι δεν πέρασα από εκεί ξανά.


Πέρασα την Παρασκευή,  τις είχαν τοποθετήσει βέβαια ήταν ακόμα όρθιες και οι παλιές.

----------


## Dodolo

> Στη καμπίνα 405 (Βασ. Αλεξάνδρου 96) γίνεται μικτονόμηση αυτή τη στιγμή, εργασίες γίνονται ακόμη και Κυριακή!


Το είδα κι εγώ. Το πΟΤΕ την Κυριακή δεν ισχύει εδώ… Εργασίες στο φουλ για VDSL!!!  :ROFL:

----------


## Spanos

> Στη καμπίνα 405 (Βασ. Αλεξάνδρου 96) γίνεται μικτονόμηση αυτή τη στιγμή, εργασίες γίνονται ακόμη και Κυριακή!


όπου είναι απαραίτητη η αδιάλειπτη παροχή υπηρεσίας γίνονται κυριακή, υπάρχει ταχυδρομείο και πολλά καταστήματα.

----------


## Roulitsas

Τρεις νέες καταχωρήθηκαν στο χάρτη κοντά στην περιοχή του Αγίου Παύλου στην Κωνσταντινουπόλεως.

Ιερεμίου και Επικούρου
Κωνσταντινουπόλεως και Παξών
Παξών και Λέρου, παλιά Πλατεία Μπουρναζίου.

Όλες είναι τοποθετημένες και σκαμένες. Δεν έχουν κλείσει ακόμα τις πλάκες του πεζοδρομίου.

----------


## nicolasdr

> Τρεις νέες καταχωρήθηκαν στο χάρτη κοντά στην περιοχή του Αγίου Παύλου στην Κωνσταντινουπόλεως.
> 
> Ιερεμίου και Επικούρου
> Κωνσταντινουπόλεως και Παξών
> Παξών και Λέρου, παλιά Πλατεία Μπουρναζίου.
> 
> Όλες είναι τοποθετημένες και σκαμένες. Δεν έχουν κλείσει ακόμα τις πλάκες του πεζοδρομίου.



Καλημερα, να δουμε σε ποσο χρονικο διαστημα θα ηλεκτροδοτηθουν βεβαια.. Οσες παραπανω καμπινες στην περιοχη του μπουρναζιου χαρτογραφηθουν θα ειναι καλυτερο για την ενημερωση της κοινοτητας.

----------


## Mirmidon

Ευχαριστούμε όλους για την ενημέρωση του thread και του χάρτη.  :One thumb up:

----------


## nicolasdr

Αύριο θα ηλεκτροδοτηθούν οι καμπίνες στις οποίες θα δοθεί ρεύμα από τις κολώνες της ΔΕΗ που βρίσκονται στο παρακάτω σύμπλεγμα οδών :

ΜΩΡΟΓΙΑΝΝΗ - ΗΡΑΚΛΕΟΥΣ - ΜΗΛΟΥ - ΣΕΒΡΩΝ - ΚΩΝ/ΛΕΩΣ - ΤΡΩΩΝ - ΝΗΣΙΔΩΝ

Τα έργα θα έχουν ολοκληρωθεί ως το απόγευμα της ίδιας μέρας.

----------


## Roulitsas

Υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να μάθει κάποιος συνδρομητής απο ποια καμπίνα εξυπηρετείται; Αναφέρομαι στο να μάθει κάποιος που δεν είναι συνδρομητής Cosmote αλλά απο άλλο πάροχο (όπως π.χ. Forthnet);

----------


## Pokas

> Υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να μάθει κάποιος συνδρομητής απο ποια καμπίνα εξυπηρετείται; Αναφέρομαι στο να μάθει κάποιος που δεν είναι συνδρομητής Cosmote αλλά απο άλλο πάροχο (όπως π.χ. Forthnet);


Στον κατανεμητή της πολυκατοικίας υπάρχει συνήθως το νούμερο του ΚΑΦΑΟ υπο την μορφή ΧΧ-ΥΥΥ. το ΥΥΥ είναι το νούμερο της καμπίνας που θα το βρεις σε μια βόλτα στα γύρω τετράγωνα της περιοχής. Αν είναι μονοκατοικία το νούμερο αυτό το βρίσκεις απέξω συνήθως ακολουθώντας το καλώδιο του ΟΤΕ απο κολώνα σε κολώνα μέχρι να βρεις το box που έχει τα στοιχεία που σου ανέφερα πιο πάνω(σπάνιο όμως νομίζω για την περιοχή)

----------


## Spanos

> Στον κατανεμητή της πολυκατοικίας υπάρχει συνήθως το νούμερο του ΚΑΦΑΟ υπο την μορφή ΧΧ-ΥΥΥ. το ΥΥΥ είναι το νούμερο της καμπίνας που θα το βρεις σε μια βόλτα στα γύρω τετράγωνα της περιοχής. Αν είναι μονοκατοικία το νούμερο αυτό το βρίσκεις απέξω συνήθως ακολουθώντας το καλώδιο του ΟΤΕ απο κολώνα σε κολώνα μέχρι να βρεις το box που έχει τα στοιχεία που σου ανέφερα πιο πάνω(σπάνιο όμως νομίζω για την περιοχή)


κι ομως box ειναι το πιο σύνηθες, το παλιό το μεταλλικό κιόλας

----------


## ngc4486

Κατατέθηκε η μελέτη για Λόφο - Νέα Ζωή και γενικότερα δυτικά της Θηβών

http://www.patt.gov.gr/site/attachme...%2026-7-16.pdf

----------


## mike_871

> Κατατέθηκε η μελέτη για Λόφο - Νέα Ζωή και γενικότερα δυτικά της Θηβών
> 
> http://www.patt.gov.gr/site/attachme...%2026-7-16.pdf


ναι ολα στην ωρα τους

----------


## psolord

:Worthy:  :Respekt:  :Clap:  :One thumb up:

----------


## prince72

Δηλαδη στο πρασινο κυκλο θα μπουν τα καινουργια vdsl KV?
ξερει καποιος να μας εξηγηση τα κοκκινα γραμματα

----------


## mike_871

Τα πρασινα ειναι εκει που θα μπει η καμπινα, Γ2-Γ3 ειναι τυπος καμπινας διφυλλη-τριφυλλη.
Το κοκκινο ειναι οι τομες που θα γινουν για την οπτικη ινα και τυπο σωληνα που θα βαλουν και τα τετραγωνα στην κοκκινη γραμμη φρεατια
Και το μπλε υπαρχον δικτυο

----------


## Kenzu44

Ε ενταξει η γκαντεμια δεν εχει τελος λεμε.... Στο επομενο σχεδιο και αμα δλδ παλι...

----------


## Hetfield

Αν η μελετη του ΟΤΕ εγκριθει αμεσα, τοτε η Νεα Ζωη θα εχει VDSL απο φθινοπωρο.
Well done  :One thumb up:

----------


## dmitspan

Μου βγήκαν λίγο τα μάτια να δω τις οδούς αλλά είναι και η δουλειά μου μέσα, ζήτω! Άντε δόξα σοι αμήν και πότε

----------


## griniaris

> Κατατέθηκε η μελέτη για Λόφο - Νέα Ζωή και γενικότερα δυτικά της Θηβών
> 
> http://www.patt.gov.gr/site/attachme...%2026-7-16.pdf


Υπαρχει καμμια προβλεψη (προσωπικη) για την εναρξηκαι την περατωση των εργασιων?  

Πολυ γενικη....  ??

----------


## Jazzer

> Υπαρχει καμμια προβλεψη (προσωπικη) για την εναρξηκαι την περατωση των εργασιων?  
> 
> Πολυ γενικη....  ??


Μόνο υποθέσεις μπορούμε να κάνουμε. Θετικότατο το γεγονός ότι υποβλήθηκε η σχετική μελέτη. Κοιτάζοντας προσεκτικά το σχεδιάγραμμα, φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα ότι έχει πολύ δουλειά να γίνει. Προσωπική και μόνο εκτίμηση, αν ξεκινήσουν τα έργα αρχές Σεπτεμβρίου, θα έχουμε vdsl ως διαθέσιμη υπηρεσία προς το τέλος του έτους, δηλαδή μέσα στον Δεκέμβριο. Υπολόγισε σκαψίματα, οπτικές ίνες, τοποθέτηση καμπίνων, μικτονόμηση και ρευματοδότησή τους. Δεν είναι λίγες οι εργασίες που πρέπει να γίνουν, αλλά ούτε και μικρή περιοχή.

----------


## Kenzu44

Πραγματικα ποσο ατυχος παιζει να ειμαι? να μενω αγ ελευθεριου και λασκαρεως? 2 στενα προς αγ βασιλειου εχουν vdsl και τωρα στο πλανο θα εχω δυο στενα απο κατω και δυο στενα απο αριστερα μου vdsl! Βλεποντας την ροζ γραμμη να γραφει "ΜΕΛΛΟΝΤΙΚΗ" ,εγκαταλειπω καθε ονειρο για vdsl!  :Sorry:  :Thumb down:  :Crying:   τα λεμε το 2046 καλα καλοκαιρια!!!

----------


## Dimos35

> Πραγματικα ποσο ατυχος παιζει να ειμαι? να μενω αγ ελευθεριου και λασκαρεως? 2 στενα προς αγ βασιλειου εχουν vdsl και τωρα στο πλανο θα εχω δυο στενα απο κατω και δυο στενα απο αριστερα μου vdsl! Βλεποντας την ροζ γραμμη να γραφει "ΜΕΛΛΟΝΤΙΚΗ" ,εγκαταλειπω καθε ονειρο για vdsl!   τα λεμε το 2046 καλα καλοκαιρια!!!


Χαλάρωσε, κάτι έχεις καταλάβει λάθος. Θα έχεις VDSL κανονικά μόλις ολοκληρωθούν τα έργα. Είτε από την 489 καμπίνα είτε από την 464 που είναι δίπλα σου. Με το καλό και γρήγορα.

----------


## Jazzer

> Πραγματικα ποσο ατυχος παιζει να ειμαι? να μενω αγ ελευθεριου και λασκαρεως? 2 στενα προς αγ βασιλειου εχουν vdsl και τωρα στο πλανο θα εχω δυο στενα απο κατω και δυο στενα απο αριστερα μου vdsl! Και βλεποντας την ροζ γραμμη να γραφει "ΜΕΛΛΟΝΤΙΚΗ" εγκαταλειπω καθε ονειρο για vdsl!   τα λεμε το 2046 καλα καλοκαιρια!!!


Αποκλείεται να καλύψουν όλες τις περιοχές και να αφήσουν έξω κάποιους δρόμους. Ούτε στις ταινίες δεν γίνονται τέτοιες συνομωσίες !  :Razz:  Άδικα στεναχωριέσαι, θα καλυφθεί όλο το Περιστέρι, απλά είναι θέμα χρόνου πλέον. Σίγουρα δε θα γίνει αυτό σε 3-4 εβδομάδες, αλλά ούτε και σε χρόνια !

----------


## Kenzu44

> Χαλάρωσε, κάτι έχεις καταλάβει λάθος. Θα έχεις VDSL κανονικά μόλις ολοκληρωθούν τα έργα. Είτε από την 489 καμπίνα είτε από την 464 που είναι δίπλα σου. Με το καλό και γρήγορα.


 Απο την 464 δεν παιζει να παρω!ειμαι σιγουρος πως δεν ειμαι σε αυτο το καφαο. Η 489 παλι καπως μακρια δεν ειναι? Δεν αναγραφει και τπτ το κουτι απ'εξω του οτε να ξερω που ειμαι!Αλλον αριθμο γραφει στον απεναντι μου σπιτι και αλλο στο διπλα.Τεςπα Αυτο που θελω να πω οτι η 469 ειναι ποιο κοντα σε αποσταση απο το σπιτι μου απο την 489!




> Αποκλείεται να καλύψουν όλες τις περιοχές και να αφήσουν έξω κάποιους δρόμους. Ούτε στις ταινίες δεν γίνονται τέτοιες συνομωσίες !  Άδικα στεναχωριέσαι, θα καλυφθεί όλο το Περιστέρι, απλά είναι θέμα χρόνου πλέον. Σίγουρα δε θα γίνει αυτό σε 3-4 εβδομάδες, αλλά ούτε και σε χρόνια !


Δεν εχω προβλημα  χρονου... Αρκει να μην μεινουμε στη απ εξω παλι!Τοσο καιρο στα 1,9 το συνηθησα! Απλα εχουμε κανονες! 1)Κλεισε γυναικα το fb! 2)οταν ερχονται καλεσμενοι αλαζουμε pass στο wifi! :ROFL:

----------


## Dimos35

> Απο την 464 δεν παιζει να παρω!ειμαι σιγουρος πως δεν ειμαι σε αυτο το καφαο. Η 489 παλι καπως μακρια δεν ειναι? Δεν αναγραφει και τπτ το κουτι απ'εξω του οτε να ξερω που ειμαι!Αλλον αριθμο γραφει στον απεναντι μου σπιτι και αλλο στο διπλα.Τεςπα Αυτο που θελω να πω οτι η 469 ειναι ποιο κοντα σε αποσταση απο το σπιτι μου απο την 489!
> 
> 
> 
> Δεν εχω προβλημα  χρονου... Αρκει να μην μεινουμε στη απ εξω παλι!Τοσο καιρο στα 1,9 το συνηθησα! Απλα εχουμε κανονες! 1)Κλεισε γυναικα το fb! 2)οταν ερχονται καλεσμενοι αλαζουμε pass στο wifi!


Δεν είσαι καθόλου μακριά από την 489 (γύρω στα 200 μέτρα; ). Το αν είσαι πιο κοντά στην 464 δεν παίζει ρόλο, τυχαίνει πολλές φορές να πάιρνει κάποιος από άλλη λίγο πιο μακριά. Αφού δεν φαίνεται το νούμερο στο κουτί από έξω από το σπίτι σου κοίτα στο διπλανό σπίτι αν γράφει το 489. 
Πάντως δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην έχεις VDSL, όταν θα αλλαχτούν οι καμπίνες αυτής της περιοχής όπως φαίνεται στο σχεδιάγραμμα.  :Smile:

----------


## Kenzu44

> Δεν είσαι καθόλου μακριά από την 489 (γύρω στα 200 μέτρα; ). Το αν είσαι πιο κοντά στην 464 δεν παίζει ρόλο, τυχαίνει πολλές φορές να πάιρνει κάποιος από άλλη λίγο πιο μακριά. Αφού δεν φαίνεται το νούμερο στο κουτί από έξω από το σπίτι σου κοίτα στο διπλανό σπίτι αν γράφει το 489. 
> Πάντως δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην έχεις VDSL, όταν θα αλλαχτούν οι καμπίνες αυτής της περιοχής όπως φαίνεται στο σχεδιάγραμμα.


 :Bless:  :Bless:  :Bless:  :Bless:  :Bless:  :Bless:  :Bless: 
Γιατι αν δεν....  :2Guns:  :Goodnight:  οτε!

----------


## Spanos

Έρχεται ο Σατανάς στα σπίτια μας, πλησιάζουμε στα γεγονότα που γράφουν οι προρρήσεις των γερόντων.

----------


## balandis

μπηκε vdsl και ηρεμησαμε απο τεχνικους και βλαβες.επιτελους εδω και δυο μηνες απολυτη ηρεμια..... :One thumb up:

----------


## Mirmidon

> μπηκε vdsl και ηρεμησαμε απο τεχνικους και βλαβες.επιτελους εδω και δυο μηνες απολυτη ηρεμια.....


Πάντα τέτοια. :One thumb up:

----------


## balandis

ετσι... :Worthy:

----------


## man with no name

> ετσι...


Αντε βρε καλορίζικη,σε ποια περιοχή?

----------


## aligatoras

> ναι ολα στην ωρα τους


Επιτέλους είμαι μέσα. 435 Πελοπίδα.

----------


## psolord

Εχει κανεις Wnd VDSL στο Περιστερι απο καμπινα;

Σας εχουν δωσει μοντεμ και αν ναι ποιο?

----------


## sjm

> Εχει κανεις Wnd VDSL στο Περιστερι απο καμπινα;
> 
> Σας έχουν δωσει μοντεμ και αν ναι ποιο?


έχω VDSL από WIND και μου έχουν δώσει μόντεμ το ZYXEL Wireless VDSL2 Gateway N300 WiFi 2.4 GHz . Τώρα από ποιο μέρος η καμπίνα μου το δίνουν δεν ξέρω τίποτα.

- - - Updated - - -

Στην Βασ.Αλεξανδρου δίπλα στο ταχυδρομείο ήρθαν έσκαψαν και ανανέωσαν την υπάρχουσα καμπίνα και η νέα έχει αριθμό 405 . Έχει ιδέα κανείς τι παίζει με την συγκεκριμμενη καμπίνα αλλά και τις καινούργιες καμπίνες που φύτρωσαν εδώ τριγύρω ;

----------


## psolord

> έχω VDSL από WIND και μου έχουν δώσει μόντεμ το ZYXEL Wireless VDSL2 Gateway N300 WiFi 2.4 GHz . Τώρα από ποιο μέρος η καμπίνα μου το δίνουν δεν ξέρω τίποτα.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Στην Βασ.Αλεξανδρου δίπλα στο ταχυδρομείο ήρθαν έσκαψαν και ανανέωσαν την υπάρχουσα καμπίνα και η νέα έχει αριθμό 405 . Έχει ιδέα κανείς τι παίζει με την συγκεκριμμενη καμπίνα αλλά και τις καινούργιες καμπίνες που φύτρωσαν εδώ τριγύρω ;


Ωραίος, ευχαριστώ.  :Smile:

----------


## dmitspan

Βρέθηκα χθες προς Μπουρνάζι μεριά και είδα ότι είναι ένα μικρό εργοτάξιο, παλιές καμπίνες κατεβασμένες, οπτικές ίνες σε αναμονή να περαστούν κλπ. Θεωρώ ότι όταν τελειώσουν κι αυτό το κομμάτι θα συνεχίσουν προς τα δυτικά.

----------


## toxicgarbage

> Βρέθηκα χθες προς Μπουρνάζι μεριά και είδα ότι είναι ένα μικρό εργοτάξιο, παλιές καμπίνες κατεβασμένες, οπτικές ίνες σε αναμονή να περαστούν κλπ. Θεωρώ ότι όταν τελειώσουν κι αυτό το κομμάτι θα συνεχίσουν προς τα δυτικά.


πλεον εχουν φτασει στην θηβων στο παλιο ραδιο κορασιδη,επεισης στα στενακια του πεζοδρομου κανεις και mountain bike με τα χωματα που εχουν ριξει στην μεση του δρομου...

----------


## douke

> Συγνώμη Υ/Κ αναφέρεται στις ρεκλέτες που είναι μέσα στην πολυκατοικία. Βλέποντας ότι το Υ/Κ 589 είναι στην Πλατεία Δέγλερη υποθέτω πως κάπου γύρω είναι και το 588. όσο όμως και αν έκανα βόλτες δεν το ανακάλυψα !!!
> Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις


Τελικά ευρέθη το ....χαμένο Υ/Κ Νο 588 Νηλέως & Τάνταλου γωνία 12135 Ανθούπολη . Το καταχωρώ!!!

----------


## zenith

> Δεν είσαι καθόλου μακριά από την 489 (γύρω στα 200 μέτρα; ). Το αν είσαι πιο κοντά στην 464 δεν παίζει ρόλο, τυχαίνει πολλές φορές να πάιρνει κάποιος από άλλη λίγο πιο μακριά. Αφού δεν φαίνεται το νούμερο στο κουτί από έξω από το σπίτι σου κοίτα στο διπλανό σπίτι αν γράφει το 489. 
> Πάντως δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην έχεις VDSL, όταν θα αλλαχτούν οι καμπίνες αυτής της περιοχής όπως φαίνεται στο σχεδιάγραμμα.



Σε εσας που αναβαθμιζεστε απο adsl σε vdsl ο παροχος κανει νεο συμβολαιο ελαχιστης διαρκειας ή ισχυει το παλαιο με χρεωση Vdsl πλεον?

----------


## Dimos35

> Σε εσας που αναβαθμιζεστε απο adsl σε vdsl ο παροχος κανει νεο συμβολαιο ελαχιστης διαρκειας ή ισχυει το παλαιο με χρεωση Vdsl πλεον?


Στην δική μου περίπτωση δεν έγινε "επανεκκίνηση" του χρόνου δέσμευσης. Άλλωστε μιλάμε για αλλαγή πακέτου, το οποίο έγινε τηλεφωνικά και όχι νέο συμβόλαιο.
Οπότε έχω δέσμευση για άλλον ένα χρόνο κι όχι 24 μήνες. :Smile:

----------


## Mirmidon

> Στην δική μου περίπτωση δεν έγινε "επανεκκίνηση" του χρόνου δέσμευσης. Άλλωστε μιλάμε για αλλαγή πακέτου, το οποίο έγινε τηλεφωνικά και όχι νέο συμβόλαιο.
> Οπότε έχω δέσμευση για άλλον ένα χρόνο κι όχι 24 μήνες.


Αυτή την κατοχύρωση που πιστεύεις ότι έχεις την έχεις και γραπτώς;

----------


## Dimos35

> Αυτή την κατοχύρωση που πιστεύεις ότι έχεις την έχεις και γραπτώς;


Οχι γραπτως δεν εχω κατι. Ελπιζω να μη χρειαστει να μαλλιοτραβηχτουμε με τη vodafone.
Στο myhol account ομως η ληξη της προσφορας φαινεται να ειναι το 2017 δηλαδη δυο χρονια μετα απο το αρχικο μου συμβολαιο και οχι απο την αλλαγη που εγινε με το VDSL. :Smile:

----------


## Mirmidon

> Οχι γραπτως δεν εχω κατι. Ελπιζω να μη χρειαστει να μαλλιοτραβηχτουμε με τη vodafone.
> Στο myhol account ομως η ληξη της προσφορας φαινεται να ειναι το 2017 δηλαδη δυο χρονια μετα απο το αρχικο μου συμβολαιο και οχι απο την αλλαγη που εγινε με το VDSL.


Εγώ θα ρώταγα Συνήγορο του καταναλωτή και θα έψαχνα ΕΕΤΤ.  :Whistle:

----------


## yparxos

Εργασίες σε εξέλιξη γίνονται επί της Αγίου Βασιλείου και Σαρανταπόρου...

----------


## slalom

> Οχι γραπτως δεν εχω κατι. Ελπιζω να μη χρειαστει να μαλλιοτραβηχτουμε με τη vodafone.
> Στο myhol account ομως η ληξη της προσφορας φαινεται να ειναι το 2017 δηλαδη δυο χρονια μετα απο το αρχικο μου συμβολαιο και οχι απο την αλλαγη που εγινε με το VDSL.


Ποσο αν επιτρεπεται?

----------


## Kenzu44

> Εργασίες σε εξέλιξη γίνονται επί της Αγίου Βασιλείου και Σαρανταπόρου...


Προς τα που πανε αραγε?

----------


## Dimos35

> Ποσο αν επιτρεπεται?


Πληρώνω 30,25 € τον μήνα, με έκδοση μόνο ηλεκτρονικου λογαριασμού και πάγια πληρωμή με πιστωτική. Στην ενεργοποίηση έγινε μια χρέωση 15 € εφάπαξ για τέλη σύνδεσης.

----------


## griniaris

Μαζι με το vdsl ε?  Μια χαρα ακουγεται.  :One thumb up:

----------


## Spanos

Nα ρωτήσω κι εγώ ρε παιδιά μήπως ξέρει κανείς, στο Λόφο, πάνω απο το πάρκο Βενιζέλου έχουμε 4G με Cosmote ή κάνω κάτι λάθος; Προετοιμάζομαι για διακοπές και θέλω να τα σιγουρέψω όλα, οτι δε φταίνε κάρτες sim κλπ  :Razz:

----------


## slalom

Τι σχεση εχει αυτο με το VDSL???

----------


## Spanos

> Τι σχεση εχει αυτο με το VDSL???


Έχει σχέση με την Ενίσχυση Λήψεων

----------


## slalom

Πιανεις σε αλλη περιοχη και εκει δεν πιανεις?

----------


## Pokas

Το DSLAM Περιστερίου είναι όντως εκεί που το αναφέρει το fttxgr.eu ;

Αν ναι μου κάνει εντύπωση που έχει κοντά του νέες καμπίνες εφόσον η ΕΕΤΤ είχε επιβάλλει στον ΟΤΕ την μη αλλαγή των ΚΑΦΑΟ που βρίσκονται περιμετρικά των αστικών κέντρων για 600-700μ...

----------


## dmitspan

Έχει επιβάλλει την μη αλλαγή ή δεν του επιβάλλει να τις αλλάξει; Είναι διαφορετικό γιατί το 2ο αφήνεται στην διακριτική ευχέρεια του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## Mirmidon

> Το DSLAM Περιστερίου είναι όντως εκεί που το αναφέρει το fttxgr.eu ;
> 
> Αν ναι μου κάνει εντύπωση που έχει κοντά του νέες καμπίνες εφόσον η ΕΕΤΤ είχε επιβάλλει στον ΟΤΕ την μη αλλαγή των ΚΑΦΑΟ που βρίσκονται περιμετρικά των αστικών κέντρων για 600-700μ...


WTF;  :Thinking:

----------


## jkoukos

Δεν έχω ακούσει ποτέ ούτε έχει αναφερθεί ότι υπάρχει δέσμευση από την ΕΕΤΤ στο να μην αναβαθμισθούν οι καμπίνες περιμετρικά και πλησίον των αστικών κέντρων.
Μάλλον οικονομικοί είναι οι λόγοι, αφού ούτως ή άλλως καλύπτονται από θέμα ταχύτητας κι έτσι υπάρχουν περισσότερα κονδύλια για χρήση τους σε άλλες περιοχές. Φαντάζομαι στο μέλλον θα αλλαχθούν και αυτές.

----------


## Pokas

> Δεν έχω ακούσει ποτέ ούτε έχει αναφερθεί ότι υπάρχει δέσμευση από την ΕΕΤΤ στο να μην αναβαθμισθούν οι καμπίνες περιμετρικά και πλησίον των αστικών κέντρων.
> Μάλλον οικονομικοί είναι οι λόγοι, αφού ούτως ή άλλως καλύπτονται από θέμα ταχύτητας κι έτσι υπάρχουν περισσότερα κονδύλια για χρήση τους σε άλλες περιοχές. Φαντάζομαι στο μέλλον θα αλλαχθούν και αυτές.


Νομίζω το είχε αναφέρει ο George94, δεν αλλάζονται λόγω απαίτησης των εναλλακτικών για να είναι ανταγωνιστικοί μέχρι το πρώτο χιλιόμετρο περίπου χαλκού, η κάπως έτσι... σίγουρα δεν το εβγαλα απο το μυαλό μου πάντως..   :Razz: 

- - - Updated - - -

και για του λόγου το αληθές:

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...t=#post5430101

post #172

----------


## Mirmidon

Αρχίσαμε τις εικασίες πάλι.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Pokas

Δεν ειναι εικασια φανταζομαι. Προερχεται απο στελεχος του ΟΤΕ υψηλα υσταμενο στο τμημα αναπτυξης του ΝGA στην Ελλαδα, με ακριβη πληροφορηση παντα μεσα σε αυτο το forum.

Απο εμενα σιγουρα καλυτερα ξερει.

----------


## Mirmidon

> Δεν ειναι εικασια φανταζομαι. Προερχεται απο στελεχος του ΟΤΕ υψηλα υσταμενο στο τμημα αναπτυξης του ΝGA στην Ελλαδα, με ακριβη πληροφορηση παντα μεσα σε αυτο το forum.
> 
> Απο εμενα σιγουρα καλυτερα ξερει.


Καλά εντάξει....

----------


## Pokas

> Καλά εντάξει....


Εχεις κατι αλλο υποψη σου, γνωριζεις κατι το οποιο θες να το μοιραστεις η απλα απαντας "καλα ενταξει" ;

Διαφωνεις με τα λεγομενα του εν λογω μελους ; Γιατι ειναι απο τα μελη με απιστευτα καλη ενημερωση,αν θες περισσοτερα για το ποιος ειναι να σου στειλω με πμ.

----------


## Mirmidon

> Εχεις κατι αλλο υποψη σου, γνωριζεις κατι το οποιο θες να το μοιραστεις η απλα απαντας "καλα ενταξει" ;
> 
> Διαφωνεις με τα λεγομενα του εν λογω μελους ; Γιατι ειναι απο τα μελη με απιστευτα καλη ενημερωση,αν θες περισσοτερα για το ποιος ειναι να σου στειλω με πμ.


Είναι προφανές. Η πραγματικότητα άλλα δείχνει. Στο κάτω κάτω ας γράψει ο ίδιος εδώ και όχι μέσω των "ατζέντηδών" του.

Αντιλαμβάνεσε ότι οι καμπίνες αλλάζουν ακόμα και αυτές κοντά στο Α/Κ; 
Αντιλαμβάνεσε ότι δεν υπάρχει γραπτώς πουθενά ο ισχυρισμός σου (του);
Αντιλαμβάνεσε ότι πρόκειται για ισχυρισμό που έγινε προ ετών;
Αντιλαμβάνεσε ότι και στον ΟΤΕ να δούλευε/δουλεύει ο "φίλος" σου δεν έχει το παπικο αλάθητο;

Ελπίζω πως τώρα ναι.

----------


## Pokas

> Είναι προφανές. Η πραγματικότητα άλλα δείχνει. Στο κάτω κάτω ας γράψει ο ίδιος εδώ και όχι μέσω των "ατζέντηδών" του.
> 
> Αντιλαμβάνεσε ότι οι καμπίνες αλλάζουν ακόμα και αυτές κοντά στο Α/Κ; 
> Αντιλαμβάνεσε ότι δεν υπάρχει γραπτώς πουθενά ο ισχυρισμός σου (του);
> Αντιλαμβάνεσε ότι πρόκειται για ισχυρισμό που έγινε προ ετών;
> Αντιλαμβάνεσε ότι και στον ΟΤΕ να δούλευε/δουλεύει ο "φίλος" σου δεν έχει το παπικο αλάθητο;
> 
> Ελπίζω πως τώρα ναι.


1. Ο ίδιος δεν γράφει πια στο φορουμ.
2. Δεν είμαι κανενός ατζέντης, παραθέτω τις πληροφορίες που είχε δώσει ο ίδιος, συγκεκριμένα αν θυμάμαι καλά και εσύ έχεις κάποιον εκ των έσω και παραθέτεις πληροφορίες.
3. Εαν δεν μπόρεσες να καταλάβεις την ερώτηση μου η οποία βασίστηκε το συγκεκριμένο ποστ μου ήταν " αλλάχτηκε η τακτική;", προφανώς γιατί στις παλαιές υλοποιήσεις δεν αλλάζονταν οι καμπίνες κοντά στο κέντρο και έχοντας υπόψη τα λεγόμενα του συγκεκριμένου μέλους-που πραγματικά κάνε ένα κόπο να διαβάσεις τα ποστ του να δεις πως ξεκίνησε στο φορουμ και τι πληροφορίες έδινε.
4. Κανείς δεν έχει το αλάθητο, δεν νομίζω οτι απο το ποστ μου έδειξα οτι είμαι παντογνώστης, ξεκίνησα με την λέξη νομίζω, που μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος, μπορεί και όχι.
5. Γενικά έχεις μια τάση να απαντάς εριστικά μέσα εδώ γειώνοντας τις απόψεις των άλλων θέλωντας να περάσεις μόνο την δική σου ως σωστή και αρεστή, τι νόημα έχει δεν καταλαβαίνω, μόνο εσύ το ξέρεις.    

Φιλικά,

----------


## griniaris

> 5. Γενικά έχεις μια τάση να απαντάς εριστικά μέσα εδώ γειώνοντας τις απόψεις των άλλων θέλωντας να περάσεις μόνο την δική σου ως σωστή και αρεστή, τι νόημα έχει δεν καταλαβαίνω, μόνο εσύ το ξέρεις.    
> 
> Φιλικά,


χαχαχαχα  αυτο ακριβως...   Ενω πριν τον Γεναρη θεωρουσε ''θαυμα'' το vdsl στο περιστερι-πετρουπολη ΠΛΕΟΝ εχει γινει εξπερτ (και οχι expert) στα του ΟΤΕ και τις υποδομες του.

Μην ασχολεισαι απλα. πολλοι απο εμας , απλα αγνοουμε τα ποστ του και εχουμε βρει την ησυχια μας.  Anyway thats my opinion...

----------


## cranky

*Τέλος οι διαξιφισμοί στο φόρουμ*, μπορείτε να συνεχίσετε με πμ. 

 :On topic please:

----------


## Spanos

> Πιανεις σε αλλη περιοχη και εκει δεν πιανεις?


Το βρήκα φίλε εντάξει...έχουμε   :One thumb up:

----------


## Kenzu44

Γνωριζει κανεις πως τα που κατευθυνονται τα εργα;

----------


## Mirmidon

> Γνωριζει κανεις πως τα που κατευθυνονται τα εργα;


Προς την αποπεράτωσή τους.  :Smile:

----------


## Hetfield

> Προς την αποπεράτωσή τους.


Ουτε καν.

----------


## Mirmidon

> Ουτε καν.


Από τη στιγμή που δεν έχουν σταματήσει πάνε όπως γράφω.  :Smile:

----------


## Hetfield

> Από τη στιγμή που δεν έχουν σταματήσει πάνε όπως γράφω.


Το οτι δεν εχουν σταματησει, δεν σημαινει οτι τελειωνουν.
Τελος φθινοπωρου αποπερατωνονται, με τις πιο αισιοδοξες βλεψεις (οχι τις δικες μου παντως, εγω πιστευω οτι παμε για αρχες 2017).

----------


## jkoukos

> Νομίζω το είχε αναφέρει ο George94, δεν αλλάζονται λόγω απαίτησης των εναλλακτικών για να είναι ανταγωνιστικοί μέχρι το πρώτο χιλιόμετρο περίπου χαλκού, η κάπως έτσι... σίγουρα δεν το εβγαλα απο το μυαλό μου πάντως..  
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> και για του λόγου το αληθές:
> 
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...t=#post5430101
> 
> post #172


Μάλλον δεν το είχα διαβάσει και πιθανόν γι' αυτό δεν το θυμόμουν.
Όμως αν όντως ισχύει μου προξενεί απορία, καθώς υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις που π.χ. στα 900 μέτρα να υπάρχει ενεργή καμπίνα του ΟΤΕ και οποιοσδήποτε πάροχος να δίνει VDSL από αστικό κέντρο (έστω και όχι φουλ 50/5). Εξάλλου για τις περιπτώσεις αυτές υπάρχει και ο κανονισμός έγχυσης φάσματος.

----------


## Pokas

> Μάλλον δεν το είχα διαβάσει και πιθανόν γι' αυτό δεν το θυμόμουν.
> Όμως αν όντως ισχύει μου προξενεί απορία, καθώς υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις που π.χ. στα 900 μέτρα να υπάρχει ενεργή καμπίνα του ΟΤΕ και οποιοσδήποτε πάροχος να δίνει VDSL από αστικό κέντρο (έστω και όχι φουλ 50/5). Εξάλλου για τις περιπτώσεις αυτές υπάρχει και ο κανονισμός έγχυσης φάσματος.


 Τι να σου πω jkoukos, πάντως δεν μου φαίνεται παράλογο να ισχύει με ότι γίνεται στην Ελλάδα με την ΕΕΤΤ,τον ΟΤΕ, τους εναλλακτικούς και τον τρόπο που λειτουργούν τα πράγματα...

----------


## jkoukos

Σίγουρα παράλογο δεν είναι τίποτα στην χώρα μας.  :Razz:

----------


## Jazzer

Συμφορουμίτες - συντοπίτες αν τυχόν δείτε τα συνεργεία να περνάνε την "εμπόλεμη ζώνη"  :Razz:  πάνω από τη Θηβών προς λόφο αξιωματικών, ειδοποιήστε άμεσα για να γίνει τελετή υποδοχής !   :Razz:

----------


## ngc4486

Στην 333 (Τζον Κενεντι και θηβων γωνία στον Οικονόμου) σκάβανε για ρεύμα σήμερα που πέρασα

----------


## Jazzer

> Στην 333 (Τζον Κενεντι και θηβων γωνία στον Οικονόμου) σκάβανε για ρεύμα σήμερα που πέρασα


Αυτό είναι κάτω από την Θηβών, πιο πάνω υπάρχουν ναρκοπέδια και δεν έρχονται !  :Razz:

----------


## Tzimakos

Εχουμε στησει ξωβεργες..

----------


## Hetfield

Ηταν παντως που συμφωνα με... αξιοπιστες πηγες, το καλοκαιρι θα καλυπτονταν ολο το Περιστερι με VDSL  :ROFL:

----------


## Pokas

> Ηταν παντως που συμφωνα με... αξιοπιστες πηγες, το καλοκαιρι θα καλυπτονταν ολο το Περιστερι με VDSL


Μέχρι Σεπτέμβριο είχαν πει αυτες οι πηγές... Δώσε λίγο περιθώριο ακόμα....  :Razz:

----------


## johnny_gra

Παντως στην ανθουπολη τα εργα εχουν σταματησει εδω και 5 μηνες στην πλατεια δεγλερη(ακριβως στην τρε ζολι) και προς τα κατω η κατασταση ειναι τραγικη(2-3 mbps). Ξερει κανεις τιποτα? Υπαρχει περιπτωση να μην μπουν καμπινες εδω?

----------


## Hetfield

Μεσα στο φθινοπωρο θα ολοκληρωθει μεγαλο μερος των εργων στην Ανθουπολη.

----------


## alexvsbcity

> Μεσα στο φθινοπωρο θα ολοκληρωθει μεγαλο μερος των εργων στην Ανθουπολη.


Για άσπρα χωματα δηλαδή πάμε για Χριστούγεννα;

----------


## Tzimakos

> Για άσπρα χωματα δηλαδή πάμε για Χριστούγεννα;


Εδω στο Λοφο παντως πηγε ενας οτετζης να ανεβει τη Θηβων και "το χωμα βαφτηκε κοκκινο".

----------


## man with no name

Μια ερώτηση,όσοι παραμείνουν στην adsl θα επωφελήθουν στο θέμα της αύξησης της ταχύτητας;

----------


## Pokas

> Μια ερώτηση,όσοι παραμείνουν στην adsl θα επωφελήθουν στο θέμα της αύξησης της ταχύτητας;


Οχι, μόνο οι VDSL παρέχονται απο καμπίνα προς το παρων, είχε υποθεί οτι μελλοντικά ίσως περάσουν και οι ADSL αλλά ακόμα γίνεται σε μεμονομένες, προβληματικές γραμμες/περιπτώσεις και μόνο απο τον ΟΤΕ.

----------


## griniaris

Στην περιοχη της Αγ Μαρινας παντως τωρα το πρωι ειχανε παλι ανοιχτα πολλα καπακια στο δρομο και απο 2-3 ατομα στο καθενα. 
Και καπου πετυχα και ενα τρακτερακι να σκαβει λαγουμι αλλα λογω ελλειψης καφε δεν θυμαμαι σε ποια καμπινα ηταν.

----------


## Dimos35

> Μια ερώτηση,όσοι παραμείνουν στην adsl θα επωφελήθουν στο θέμα της αύξησης της ταχύτητας;


Ο κανόνας είναι αυτός που γράφεο ο φίλος Pokas παρακάτω.
Η γειτόνισα μου και ξαδέρφη μου που μένει δίπλα μου όμως, μόλις ενεργοποιήθηκε η καμπίνα μας, είχε ένα τηλέφωνο από τον ΟΤΕ. Της έστειλαν άλλο router και της είπαν ότι την αναβαθμίζουν ατελώς και ότι πλέον δεν θα έχει αποσυνδέσεις.
Περισσότερα δεν ξέρω να πω, καθώς και η ίδια δεν ήξερε (δεν ασχολείται με το θέμα). Αν πάω από το σπίτι της θα μάθω πόσο συγχρονίζει και σε τι προφίλ είναι.
ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ όμως. Μιλάμε για άθλιες γραμμές με attenuation 50 προ VDSL και καθόλου σταθερές. Όταν πέρναγε μέρα χωρίς αποσύνδεση κάναμε πάρτι.

edit: προφανώς η γειτόνισαα είχε ΟΤΕ. Άλλος πάροχος δεν μπορεί να το κάνει αυτό.

----------


## man with no name

Καταρχάς σας ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας.Ρώτησα γιατί αν θυμάμαι καλά είχα διαβάσει ότι σε προβληματικές περιοχές θα κάνουν κάτι για τις συνδέσεις adsl.

----------


## griniaris

Απλα οπως ειχε ειπωθει και παλιοτερα...  

Δεδομενου οτι πολλοι θα πανε σε vdsl απο καμπινα θα αποσυμφορηθουν οι γραμμες απο καμπινα εως Α/Κ.
Επομενως θεωρητικα θα εχουμε λιγοτερο crosstalk στους εναπομειναντες οποτε λιγο καλυτερα χαρακτηριστικα γραμμης.

στην πραξη ομως θα δουμε.

----------


## jkoukos

> Η γειτόνισα μου και ξαδέρφη μου που μένει δίπλα μου όμως, μόλις ενεργοποιήθηκε η καμπίνα μας, είχε ένα τηλέφωνο από τον ΟΤΕ. Της έστειλαν άλλο router και της είπαν ότι την αναβαθμίζουν ατελώς και ότι πλέον δεν θα έχει αποσυνδέσεις.


Χμμ, κοίτα μήπως η ατελής αναβάθμιση αφορά αποκλειστικά την τηλεφωνία, που από PSTN/ISDN την γυρίζουν σε VoIP!

----------


## Dimos35

> Χμμ, κοίτα μήπως η ατελής αναβάθμιση αφορά αποκλειστικά την τηλεφωνία, που από PSTN/ISDN την γυρίζουν σε VoIP!


 :Thinking:  μάλιστα. Σωστό το σκεπτικό σου. Θα επανέλθω με ακριβείς πληροφορίες τις επόμενες ημέρες, όταν καταφέρω να πάω από εκεί.

----------


## johnny_gra

> Στην περιοχη της Αγ Μαρινας παντως τωρα το πρωι ειχανε παλι ανοιχτα πολλα καπακια στο δρομο και απο 2-3 ατομα στο καθενα. 
> Και καπου πετυχα και ενα τρακτερακι να σκαβει λαγουμι αλλα λογω ελλειψης καφε δεν θυμαμαι σε ποια καμπινα ηταν.


τα εργα εχουν σταματησει μια καμπινα μετα την τρε ζολι. Αναμεσα σ αυτην την περιοχη κ την αγια μαρινα υπαρχουν 4-5 καμπινες στις οποιες η κατασταση ειναι τραγικη απο αποψη ταχυτητων αλλα και χωρου στο πεζοδρομιο( ειναι πολυ μικρος ο χωρος κ νομιζω οτι δεν χωραει η νεα καμπινα που ειναι μεγαλυτερη). Ελπιζω να αλλαχτουν κ να μην υπαρχει καποιος σοβαρος λογος που τις εχουν παρακαμψει

----------


## toxicgarbage

έργα γίνονται πλεον στα σύνορα με ιλιον,στα στενα πίσω απο την Α.Παπανδρέου

----------


## Jazzer

Έγκυρες πληροφορίες αναφέρουν ότι αναμένονται τα ΤΕΝΞ, προκειμένου να εκκαθαρίσουν πρώτα τα ναρκοπέδια που βρίσκονται στην πάνω πλευρά της Θηβών για να ξεκινήσουν τα έργα του VDSL !  :Laughing:

----------


## man with no name

Μπα σε καλό σου,μου βγήκε ο καφές από τη μύτη.   :Razz:

----------


## jimmyl

Υπαρχουν ακομα τα ΤΕΝΞ;

----------


## chdarmas

να κάνω την αίτηση άραγε η θα πληρώνω vdsl  με τα 3 mbps καρβουνιάρη που έχω τώρα;
Πετρούπολη Περικλέους
 :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## griniaris

φυσικα και να κανεις.....  

Αν οντως δεν μπορουν να σου δωσουν τοτε δεν θα πληρωνεις για vdsl.

----------


## chdarmas

θα πάω να κάνω ,αλλλιως το κασέρι δε πέφτει  σωστός    :ROFL:

----------


## Jazzer

> Υπαρχουν ακομα τα ΤΕΝΞ;


Μηχανικό rules ! Βεβαίως και υπάρχουν, προετοιμάζουν μάλιστα το έδαφος για τον ΟΤΕ στην επικίνδυνη ζώνη πάνω από τη Θηβών !  :Razz:

----------


## dareios

Καλημέρα, σήμερα περνάνε οπτικές στην Αγρινίου (από Θηβών και προς τα πάνω). Επίσης έχουν αλλαχτεί και 2 καμπίνες σε αυτήν την οδό. Αλλαγμένες καμπίνες είδα επίσης και μπροστά απ'το ΚΡΕΠΑΠ στη Θηβών καθώς κ λίγο πιο κάτω (στο ρεύμα προς Πειραιά). Είδα επιπλέον σήμερα κάτι τεχνικούς να έχουν ρίξει μία παλιά καμπίνα στην Αγιού Σώστη. 
Απ' ότι φαίνεται τα έργα έχουν ξεκινήσει για τα καλά στην Ανθούπολη. Άντε να ανέβουν και προς πλατεία Γιαννάκου μεριά να δούμε και εμείς άσπρη μέρα!

----------


## Tzimakos

Μαλλον φοβουνται οτι θα σηκωθουν οι αξιωματικοι απ τον αιωνιο υπνο τους και θα παρουν τα οπλα, δεν εξηγειται αλλιως...

----------


## panesera

Αγρινιου Ακαρνανιας τα εχουνε σκαψει τωρα απ'οτι καταλαβα πιανουνε δρομο δρομο

----------


## Kenzu44

> Μαλλον φοβουνται οτι θα σηκωθουν οι αξιωματικοι απ τον αιωνιο υπνο τους και θα παρουν τα οπλα, δεν εξηγειται αλλιως...


Χαχαχαχα. Πρεπει να μας εχετε κολησει αξιωματικιλα και στην νεα ζωη! Ολο γυρω γυρω σκαβουν και προς τα εδω τπτ!

----------


## Jazzer

> Χαχαχαχα. Πρεπει να μας εχετε κολησει αξιωματικιλα και στην νεα ζωη! Ολο γυρω γυρω σκαβουν και προς τα εδω τπτ!


Βγάλτε πρώτα τα συρματοπλέγματα και τις νάρκες κατά προσωπικού ΟΤΕ εκεί στη νέα ζωή και θα αποκτήσετε VDSL !  :Razz:

----------


## Kaizokugari

Παίδες καλημέρα. Επειδή δεν έχω καταλάβει ακριβώς την πορεία των έργων, καθώς πολλοί αναφέρετε οτι οχι μόνο έχουν μπει καμπίνες αλλά σας βγάζει και διαθεσιμότητα στην Cosmote. Βρίσκομαι στην Ανθούπολη καμιά 300 μέτρα πάνω απο το ύψος του γηπέδου, επάνω στον κεντρικό της Αγ. Ιεροθέου. Μπορώ να δω κάπου το πλάνο των καμπίνων ή γνωρίζει κάποιος αν έχουν ξεκινήσει οι εργασίες για κάποια καμπίνα που καλύπτει στη συγκεκριμένη περιοχή;

----------


## psolord

http://fttxgr.eu/map?  :Smile:

----------


## George28K

Ειχε δημοσιευτεί και πιο παλιά από κάποιον φίλο απλά το βάζω για να το δούν όσοι δεν το ειχαν δει

http://www.patt.gov.gr/site/attachme...%2026-7-16.pdf

Η προώθηση των όπτικών μέσω της Αγρινιου είναι για περιορισμένο βάθος.

Βασικοί άξονες θα είναι η Αμύντα, Απολλωνίας και Αρτοξίνου.

- - - Updated - - -

Πολεμικό ανακοινωθέν 4/9/2016

Ανθούπολη

Το μέτωπο της Θηβών έχει σπάσει σε μεγάλος πλάτος. Πέντε καμπίνες (517,516,537, 443, 529) έχουν εγκατασταθεί σαν προγεφύρωμα δυτικά της Θηβών.
Μάχες διεξάγονται και σήμερα Κυριακή για την ολοκλήρωση της όπτικης επι της Αγρινίου σύμφωνα με το πλάνο.

Η κύρια επιθετική ενέργεια σύμφωνα με το πλάνο σε τρεις κατεύθυνσεις μέσω των Οδών Απολλωνίας, Αμυντα και Αρτοξίνου.

Το όχυρο αναμένεται να πέσει μέσα στον μήνα.

----------


## Jazzer

Βαστάτε γερά, αμύνεσθαι περί καμπίνων !  :Razz:

----------


## psolord

Ή  LAN ή επι NAS! :Razz:

----------


## Jazzer

> Ή  LAN ή επι NAS!


Χαχα καλό !  :Worthy: 
Πως το βλέπεις, θα ξεκινήσουν και σε εμάς τα έργα πριν την 28η  Οκτωβρίου ;  :Laughing:

----------


## psolord

:Razz:  :Razz: 

Ο τεχνικος που ειχα ρωτησει, μου ειπε Σεπτεμβρη αρχιζουμε Σεπτεμβρη τελειωνουμε.

Αλλα ο τεχνικος ειναι τεχνικος. Τα πλανα μπορει να αλλαξαν.

----------


## teo74

καλημέρα.....να ρωτησω ..απ όταν παρει ρευμα η καμπινα ποσο χρονο περνει μεχρι να δοθεί στην κυκλοφορια.?.ενοοω εμπορικα.

----------


## griniaris

Το πρωι ηταν μικρο φορτηγακι του οτε και συνεργειο για σκαψιμο στην εκκλησια της Αγ.Μαρινας.

Σκαβανε τις πλακες μπροστα απο το παλιο καφαο. Μαλλον παει αμμεσα για αλλαγη και αυτο.

----------


## alexvsbcity

Πρόσθεσα και την καμπίνα που μπήκε στην τσαλδαρη πάνω από την Θηβών απέναντι από το μέτρο Ανθούπολη.

----------


## George28K

To προγεφύρωμα δυτικά της Θηβών ενισχύεται προστέθηκαν στο χάρτη  (516,517,529, 537)

----------


## Kaizokugari

@George28K μπορείς να εξηγήσεις λίγο τι ακριβώς βλέπουμε στο λινκ που έβαλες; Εγώ σαν τελείως άσχετος καταλαβαίνω οτι είναι κάποιο πλάνο, οι πράσινοι κύκλοι να φανταστώ αντιπροσωπεύουν VDSL ; Και οι κόκκινες καμπινούλες είναι οι ήδη υπάρχουσες; Φαίνεται και χρονικός προγραμματισμός μέσα που ίσως δε τον βλέπω εγώ;

----------


## George28K

O πράσινος κύκλος είναι η θέση της νεα καμπίνας. Και οι κόκκινες γραμμές είναι οι επεκτάσεις της οπτικής ίνας. Με μπλε είναι το υφιστάμενο δίκτυο.

----------


## geopro64

Τοποθετείται και το 566 στην Ανθούπολη (Συμωνίδου).

----------


## alexvsbcity

Χθες, δεν ξέρω ποιος, έβαψε ασημι/λευκες μερικές καμπίνες στην Αγίου βασιλείου πλέον δεν φαίνονται ούτε τα νούμερα τους ούτε άλλα διακριτικά.

----------


## dmitspan

Είδα χθες μία άσπρη Αγ. Βασιλείου και Δωδεκανήσου και μου έκανε εντύπωση. Επίσης βλέπω μια κινητικότητα στον Αγ. Ιερόθεο ή είναι ιδέα μου;

----------


## griniaris

Ισχυει...  εχουν βγει παλι σημερα παρα την βροχη. 

Χτες οπως ειπα ξηλωναν την παλια καμπινα στην Αγ.Μαρινα. (Αγ.Μαρινας & Αθαμανιας ).

Και σημερα ηταν ετοιμοι με την νεα καμινα να περιμενει πανω στο φορτηγο.

Και 2 τετραγωνα πιο πισω σκαβανε για να βγαλουν την παλια. ( Πεισανδρου και αμυντορος )

Εχω την εντυπωση οτι εχουν πιασει απο την θηβων ΑΠΟ Π.Τσαλδαρη ΕΩΣ Αν.Ρωμυλιας και αρχιζουν και ανεβαινουν προς τα πανω.,





> Χθες, δεν ξέρω ποιος, έβαψε ασημι/λευκες μερικές καμπίνες στην Αγίου βασιλείου πλέον δεν φαίνονται ούτε τα νούμερα τους ούτε άλλα διακριτικά.


Στην Πετρουπολη παντως γραφουν ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΑ οι γαυροι πανω απο τους βαζελους και αντιστροφως. Εχει καταντησει αηδια η καμπινα.
Οποτε ισως καποιος πηρε χρωμα και την εβαζε να ειναι λιγο καλυτερη.

----------


## anthip09

> Είδα χθες μία άσπρη Αγ. Βασιλείου και Δωδεκανήσου και μου έκανε εντύπωση. Επίσης βλέπω μια κινητικότητα στον Αγ. Ιερόθεο ή είναι ιδέα μου;


Ναι έχουν ξεκινήσει το κομμάτι Ανθούπολης - Άσπρα Χώματα εντατικά. Και στην Αλκίμου που πέρασα εχθές έχουν ξαπλώσει τις παλαιές καμπίνες για να τοποθετήσουν τις καινούργιες.

----------


## dmitspan

Τι downtime υπάρχει κατά την αλλαγή;

----------


## Kaizokugari

Απο τη προσωπική εμπειρία σας, πόσο καιρό παίρνει απο την εγκατάσταση της καμπίνας μέχρι την εμπορική της διάθεση;

----------


## Pokas

> Τι downtime υπάρχει κατά την αλλαγή;


Αναλόγως την καμπινα και πόσοι συνδρομητες είναι πάνω της. Η τρίφυλη δεν έχει καθόλου downtime καθώς μπαίνει "καπάκι" πάνω στο παλαιό ΚΑΦΑΟ, στις δίφυλλες πρέπει να γίνει εκ νέου μικτονόμηση με κόψιμο καλωδίων , μούφες κλπ και θέλει απο 4-5 ώρες και πάνω. Downtime κάπου εκεί.

- - - Updated - - -




> Απο τη προσωπική εμπειρία σας, πόσο καιρό παίρνει απο την εγκατάσταση της καμπίνας μέχρι την εμπορική της διάθεση;


Δεν πάει ακριβώς έτσι... απο την εκκίνηση των έργων περίπου 6 μήνες είναι η πεπατημένη. Από προσωπική εμπειρία στα Βριλήσσια, 3 μήνες μετά την αλλαγή καμπίνας, υπήρχαν όμως και άλλες που αλλάχθηκαν τελευταία στιγμή 1 μήνα πριν δοθεί η εμπορική διαθεσιμότητα...

----------


## Dimos35

> Τι downtime υπάρχει κατά την αλλαγή;


Λίγα λεπτά της ώρας (μιλώ για HOL αναβάθμιση απο ADSL σε VDSL) edit: ο Pokas από πάνω τα λέει πιο καλά. Η δική μου καμπίνα είναι τριφυλλη. 




> Απο τη προσωπική εμπειρία σας, πόσο καιρό παίρνει απο την εγκατάσταση της καμπίνας μέχρι την εμπορική της διάθεση;


Σε μένα ο χρόνος αυτός ήταν 6 μήνες και κάτι ημέρες (από αντικατάσταση καμπίνας μέχρι την ενεργοποίηση μου).

----------


## Hetfield

> Λίγα λεπτά της ώρας (μιλώ για HOL αναβάθμιση απο ADSL σε VDSL) edit: ο Pokas από πάνω τα λέει πιο καλά. Η δική μου καμπίνα είναι τριφυλλη.


Δεν εννοει αυτο ο φιλος.

Το Downtime θα παρει 3 ωρες περιπου (και περισσοτερο), καθως ξηλωνεται η παλια καμπινα.

----------


## Dimos35

> Δεν εννοει αυτο ο φιλος.
> 
> Το Downtime θα παρει 3 ωρες περιπου (και περισσοτερο), καθως ξηλωνεται η παλια καμπινα.


Ορθόν, λάθος κατάλαβα.

----------


## johnny_gra

> Δεν πάει ακριβώς έτσι... απο την εκκίνηση των έργων περίπου 6 μήνες είναι η πεπατημένη. Από προσωπική εμπειρία στα Βριλήσσια, 3 μήνες μετά την αλλαγή καμπίνας, υπήρχαν όμως και άλλες που αλλάχθηκαν τελευταία στιγμή 1 μήνα πριν δοθεί η εμπορική διαθεσιμότητα...



Τοσο πολυ? Ανθουπολη κοντα στην δεγλερη αλλαξανε χτες την καμπινα. Υπαρχει τροπος να μαθω ενα ενδεικτικο χρονικο διαστημα?

----------


## Pokas

> Τοσο πολυ? Ανθουπολη κοντα στην δεγλερη αλλαξανε χτες την καμπινα. Υπαρχει τροπος να μαθω ενα ενδεικτικο χρονικο διαστημα?


1. αν έχεις άνθρωπο στον ΟΤΕ
2. να διαβάσεις το παρών νήμα πιο πίσω να δεις πότε ξεκίνησαν τα έργα στο Περιστέρι και πότε δόθηκε η πρώτη διαθεσιμότητα καθώς ενα μέρος έχει ήδη δοθεί και δίνεται τμηματικά...

- - - Updated - - -

Πάντως απο πηγή απο τον ΟΤΕ που έγραφε μέσα στο φορουμ είχε πει απο το 2015 οτι στο έτος 2016 έμφαση θα πέσει στο Περιστέρι, το είχε κατατάξει ως τεράστιο έργο με ορίζοντα ολοκλήρωσης το έτος(2016).

----------


## mike_871

ετοιμαστειτε για πολλα σκαψιματα

- - - Updated - - -




> Τοσο πολυ? Ανθουπολη κοντα στην δεγλερη αλλαξανε χτες την καμπινα. Υπαρχει τροπος να μαθω ενα ενδεικτικο χρονικο διαστημα?


3 μηνες

----------


## dmitspan

Πόσες μέρες μπορεί να έχουν την παλιά ξηλωμένη μέχρι να κουμπώσουν την καινούρια;

----------


## Pokas

> Πόσες μέρες μπορεί να έχουν την παλιά ξηλωμένη μέχρι να κουμπώσουν την καινούρια;


εβδομάδα max απο εμπειρία Βριλήσσια.

----------


## George28K

Πολεμικό ανακοινωθέν 9/9/2016

Μηχανοκίνητες ομάδες του Γερμανικού ΟΤΕ , εξουδετερωνουν τα παλιά ΚΑΦΑΟ επι της Αρτοξίνου και θα εγκαταστήσουν τις νεες καμπίνες.

Η επιθετική ενέργεια στον αξονα αυτό αποτελεί την κύρια αιχμή και θα διεισδύσει βαθύα στην συνοικία της Ανθούπολης σύμφωνα με τα εκπονηθέντα σχέδια.

Κόσμος στα μπαλκόνια υποδέχεται τις μηχανοκίνητες μονάδες με λουλουδια.

----------


## psolord

Αντε ρε παιδια να χαρειτε και εσεις λιγο γρηγορο ιντερνετ.

Εμεις στο Λοφο, ειδικα αυτοι που ειναι ψηλα στην Αγια Αναστασια, πεταμε!  :onetooth:

----------


## Kaizokugari

Μαγικές στιγμές ζει και η Ανθούπολη. Νέα καμπίνα στη συμβολή Ανδριτσαίνης-Αρτεμισίου, σκάψιμο και νέα καμπίνα ψηλά στον κεντρικό, συμβολή Αξαρίου και Αγ. Ιεροθέου. Περιοχές που κυμαίνονται στα 3 και στα 4 mbps παιδιά είναι αυτές.

----------


## boupas

Στην Αρετής έχουν σκάψει και έχουν ξηλώσει 2 παλιές καμπίνες. Το ίδιο και στην Αλκίμου

----------


## karaflas

αντε να δω ποτε θα φτασουν επιτελους αριστειδου και αγ βασιλειου στις αρχες της θηβων

----------


## anthip09

Εχει μπει το νερό στ αυλάκι....

----------


## Jazzer

Μέχρι τέλος Σεπτεμβρίου όλο το Περιστέρι θα έχει VDSL !  :Laughing:   :onetooth:

----------


## George28K

Στην Ανθούπολη  αντί για ποκεμον, κυνηγάνε καμπινες  vdsl  (539, Ανδρισταινης και Αλέας) , (453 αρχή Αξαρίου)

----------


## karaflas

Καμπίνα 432 περιμένει τη σειρά της για αντικατάσταση !!! Αρχή Επαμεινώνδα

----------


## Jazzer

> Καμπίνα 432 περιμένει τη σειρά της για αντικατάσταση !!! Αρχή Επαμεινώνδα


Δεν τον βλέπω καλά τον τοίχο του σπιτιού από πίσω, μην πέσει και πλακώσει την καμπίνα !  :Razz:

----------


## psolord

Το παραθυρο καινουριο, ο τοιχος κοντευει να πεσει! wtf?

----------


## Psychedelic-13

> Το παραθυρο καινουριο, ο τοιχος κοντευει να πεσει! wtf?


Παράθυρο αλλάζεις εύκολα, τοίχο όμως όχι  :Razz:

----------


## mike_871

ποιος τοιχος ρε παιδια ο σοβας εχει φυγει

----------


## rouladoros

Παιδιά εγώ κοντά στο μετρό του Αγίου Αντωνίου συγχρονίζω με 20mbps, παρολαυτα έχουν πάνω από μήνα εγκαταστήσει καμπίνα vdsl κυριολεκτικά 1 μέτρο από το μόντεμ μου. Λέτε να επιτρέψουν μετά την ενεργοποίηση ταχύτητες άνω των 50 mbps;

----------


## Kootoomootoo

Υπάρχουν μερικά πιλοτικά που είναι για 100/40 νομίζω, αλλά αν ρωτήσεις δεν νομίζω να παίζει να το κάνουν έτσι. Μόνο σε ελάχιστα άτομα και πιθανότατα μόνο και μόνο για ελέγχους οπότε μπορεί να είναι και για ελάχιστες ώρες της μέρας

----------


## rouladoros

Κρίμα να μην, προτίθεμαι να το δοκιμάσω. Είμαι ιδανικός υποψήφιος  :Laughing:

----------


## Pokas

> Παιδιά εγώ κοντά στο μετρό του Αγίου Αντωνίου συγχρονίζω με 20mbps, παρολαυτα έχουν πάνω από μήνα εγκαταστήσει καμπίνα vdsl κυριολεκτικά 1 μέτρο από το μόντεμ μου. Λέτε να επιτρέψουν μετά την ενεργοποίηση ταχύτητες άνω των 50 mbps;


εντος των επομένων ημερών, αν όχι σε 1-2 μήνες θα ξέρουμε τι θα γίνει με το Vectoring και αν θα μπορούμε να έχουμε ταχύτητες πάνω απο 100 Mbps

----------


## rouladoros

> εντος των επομένων ημερών, αν όχι σε 1-2 μήνες θα ξέρουμε τι θα γίνει με το Vectoring και αν θα μπορούμε να έχουμε ταχύτητες πάνω απο 100 Mbps


Αμήν. Έχω απαυδήσει με τα 900 μετρο χαλκό που βγάζουν και πρόβλημα ανα 2 εβδομάδες. Απορώ πώς την παλεύουν μερικοί που είναι στα 2 χιλιόμετρα.

----------


## Pokas

> Αμήν. Έχω απαυδήσει με τα 900 μετρο χαλκό που βγάζουν και πρόβλημα ανα 2 εβδομάδες. Απορώ πώς την παλεύουν μερικοί που είναι στα 2 χιλιόμετρα.


Εγώ είμαι στα 4+ στο πατρικό μου, ποια 2.

----------


## Tzimakos

> Παιδιά εγώ κοντά στο μετρό του Αγίου Αντωνίου συγχρονίζω με 20mbps, παρολαυτα έχουν πάνω από μήνα εγκαταστήσει καμπίνα vdsl κυριολεκτικά 1 μέτρο από το μόντεμ μου. Λέτε να επιτρέψουν μετά την ενεργοποίηση ταχύτητες άνω των 50 mbps;


Να ξερεις πως οι καρδιες μας και οι προσευχες μας ειναι μαζι σου. Ακους εκει 20 mbps, δεν εχουν ντροπη μεσα τους ηθελα να'ξερα? Κρατα γερα.

Λοφος, 3-7mbps..

----------


## dmitspan

> Στην Ανθούπολη  αντί για ποκεμον, κυνηγάνε καμπινες  vdsl  (539, Ανδρισταινης και Αλέας) , (453 αρχή Αξαρίου)


Αρχή Αξαρίου αν λες εδώ https://www.google.gr/maps/@38.02267...!6m1!1e1?hl=en είδα νωρίτερα ότι μπήκε καμπίνα. Δεν πέρασα από μπροστά για να δω αν έχει γίνει μικτονόμηση κλπ.

----------


## trickius

> Τι downtime υπάρχει κατά την αλλαγή;


Κανά τρίωρο μου πήρε εμένα.

----------


## thouthou

Σήμερα ξήλωναν την 461 στην Αιτωλών 4. Και η 459 (Αδμήτου και Λ.Δεδούση) ήδη κείτεται στο έδαφος... Δάκρυσα... Της είχα σούρει τόσα αυτά τα χρόνια....

----------


## iKoms

Ιδού...
Αδμήτου και Λοχαγού Δεδούση.

----------


## dtzgr

Στην παλιά πλατεία Μπουρναζίου σήμερα περνούσαν ήδη την ίνα (σωληνώσεις έχουν φτιάξει εδώ και περίπου 10 μέρες).

----------


## dmitspan

Τρυπούσαν το πρωί την Αγ. Ιεροθέου στο ύψος Αξαρίου. Προφανώς για να περάσουν την ίνα. Μεγάλες στιγμές!

----------


## boupas

> Ιδού...
> Αδμήτου και Λοχαγού Δεδούση.


Αυτές οι παλιές καμπίνες θυμίζουν κάτι φωτογραφίες από το Β' παγκόσμιο πόλεμο μετά από βομβαρδισμό...

----------


## Curiousman

Ρε παιδια μπορει να μου πει κάποιος αν κάποια απο αυτές τις καμπίνες αποτελει καφάο? Η φωτο ειναι τραβηγμένη στη Δαναων και Ανδρομάχης στην περιοχη Ασπρα χώματα . Στο χάρτη (από το pdf που έδωσε ενας φίλος εδώ)  δε βλέπω να υπάρχει  καφαο στο σημειο αυτό  ουτε να υπάρχει στα σχέδια να δημιουργηθεί εκει κάποιο νέο. 
Γνωριζει κάποιος να μας πει αν η περιοχη στο σημειο αυτό θα  παίρνεi  δίκτυο vdsl από το καφάο που  κατασκευάζεται τωρα στην Αγ. Ιεροθέου και Αξαρίου ή από κάπου αλλού ίσως? 
Ο κρυφός φόβος μου όπως καταλαβαίνετε είναι μήπως κάποιο απο αυτά τα κυτία  στη φώτο αποτελούν καφαο και δεν αλλαχτούν! Και μείνω με το «Μουτζούρη» στο τέλος...

----------


## dmitspan

Όχι δεν είναι καμπίνα ΟΤΕ. Το καφαο είναι έτσι http://fttxgr.eu/images/IMAG0590.jpg (αριστερά το νέο, δεξιά το παλιό). Αλκίμου και Δαναών πάντως μπήκε νέα καμπίνα αν σε καλύπτει αυτή.

----------


## griniaris

Απο οτι καταλαβαινω το μεγαλο αναμεσα στις κολωνες ειναι της ΔΕΗ.
Εχει μεσα μεγαλες ασφαλειες και καλωδια που μπαινουν μεσα στο εδαφος.

Και το αλλο κατι για το παρκο. φωτισμος ισως?

----------


## Curiousman

Ναι όντως ειναι κολόνα της ΔΕΗ

Μάλλον έχεις δίκιο φίλε... Έχουμε αρχίσει να βλέπουμε φαντάσματα όπως καταλαβαίνεις..  γι αυτό πόσταρα εδω  πέρα, για να μου φύγει η ιδέα..

Ευχαριστώ κ τους 2

----------


## Pokas

> Ρε παιδια μπορει να μου πει κάποιος αν κάποια απο αυτές τις καμπίνες αποτελει καφάο? Η φωτο ειναι τραβηγμένη στη Δαναων και Ανδρομάχης στην περιοχη Ασπρα χώματα . Στο χάρτη (από το pdf που έδωσε ενας φίλος εδώ)  δε βλέπω να υπάρχει  καφαο στο σημειο αυτό  ουτε να υπάρχει στα σχέδια να δημιουργηθεί εκει κάποιο νέο. 
> Γνωριζει κάποιος να μας πει αν η περιοχη στο σημειο αυτό θα  παίρνεi  δίκτυο vdsl από το καφάο που  κατασκευάζεται τωρα στην Αγ. Ιεροθέου και Αξαρίου ή από κάπου αλλού ίσως? 
> Ο κρυφός φόβος μου όπως καταλαβαίνετε είναι μήπως κάποιο απο αυτά τα κυτία  στη φώτο αποτελούν καφαο και δεν αλλαχτούν! Και μείνω με το «Μουτζούρη» στο τέλος...


Το μεγάλο όπως προαναφέρθηκε είναι καμπίνα της ΔΕΗ και εγκαθιστάται κάτω απο υποσταθμούς. Το δευτερο είναι φωτισμός μάλλον για το πάρκο.

----------


## sjm

Εγω ειμαι στην Λαχανα αρχη κολητα με Βασ.Αλεξανδρου και εχω VDSL απο WIND . Οι πληροφοριες για οποιον ενδιαφερομενο. Εφυγα απο Forthnet επειδη στην περιοχη μου δεν παρειχε VDSL. τωρα βλεπω γυρω και αλλαζουν τις καμπινες με οτιδηποτε συμαινει αυτο. Θα υπαρξει λετε καλυτερευση στην ταχυτητα μελοντικα ; Τωρα με το VDSL της WIND αντι 50 κτυπαω 20 με πολλα σκαμπανεβασματα. Τελικα αυτοι οι παροχοι αλλα δινουν και αλλα πληρωνουμε και κανενας απο αυτους δεν διωκεται ποινικα για το αποτελεσμα. Ποιο λογικο θα ηταν να πληρωνουμε αυτο που μας παρεχουν.

----------


## dmitspan

sjm τώρα παίρνεις VDSL από το Αστικό Κέντρο χρησιμοποιώντας το δίκτυο χαλκού που χρησιμοποιούσες και για την adsl. Όταν ενεργοποιηθούν οι καμπίνες και δοθούν προς εμπορική διάθεση θα ζητήσεις από τον πάροχό σου να σου δώσει VDSL μέσω καμπίνας (μέσω χονδρικής το λένε αυτοί). Οπότε εκεί θα μετράει ο χαλκός από την οικοδομή εώς την καμπίνα και μετά αναλαμβάνει η οπτική ίνα. 

Curiousman άσχετο, ξέρεις τι απέγινε εκείνος ο ωραίος φούρνος στην γωνία γιατί έκλεισε;

----------


## Curiousman

Συνοικιακός φούρνος τώρα δε καταλαβαίνεις ? Θα έμπαινε μέσα προφανώς

Στο μεταξύ έχουν ανοίξει πάνω στη Λεωφόρο και σε ακτίνα 800 μέτρων 3 νέοι φούρνοι υπερπαραγωγή *Στεργίου" , "Χωριάτικο" και άλλος ένας κοντά στο Μετρό Ανθούπολη

----------


## psolord

Αρτον και VDSL!  :Razz:

----------


## alexvsbcity

Στην καμπίνα στο μετρό στον άγιο Αντωνίο έχουν σκαψει λογικά περνάνε ρεύμα.

----------


## Tzimakos

*off topic : Μην στηριζετε φουρνους μαστρωπων και σωματεμπορων.

----------


## griniaris

:One thumb up:

----------


## dmitspan

Εντάξει φτάνει με τους φούρνους. 

Πίσω στα έργα: Σήμερα είδα κατεβασμένο αυτό το KV https://www.google.gr/maps/@38.02129...8i6656!6m1!1e1

- - - Updated - - -




> Τα πρασινα ειναι εκει που θα μπει η καμπινα, Γ2-Γ3 ειναι τυπος καμπινας διφυλλη-τριφυλλη.
> Το κοκκινο ειναι οι τομες που θα γινουν για την οπτικη ινα και τυπο σωληνα που θα βαλουν και τα τετραγωνα στην κοκκινη γραμμη φρεατια
> Και το μπλε υπαρχον δικτυο


http://www.patt.gov.gr/site/attachme...%2026-7-16.pdf

Βλέπω στον χάρτη ότι 471 (Αλκίμου + Δαναών)  γράφει Γ3, έβαλαν όμως δίφυλλη. Δεν ξέρω βέβαια υπό ποιες προϋποθέσεις βάζουν τις καμπίνες, απλώς το αναφέρω.

----------


## Pokas

> Εντάξει φτάνει με τους φούρνους. 
> 
> Πίσω στα έργα: Σήμερα είδα κατεβασμένο αυτό το KV https://www.google.gr/maps/@38.02129...8i6656!6m1!1e1
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> http://www.patt.gov.gr/site/attachme...%2026-7-16.pdf
> 
> Βλέπω στον χάρτη ότι 471 (Αλκίμου + Δαναών)  γράφει Γ3, έβαλαν όμως δίφυλλη. Δεν ξέρω βέβαια υπό ποιες προϋποθέσεις βάζουν τις καμπίνες, απλώς το αναφέρω.


Το Γ2 είναι τρίφυλλη και το Γ3 είναι δίφυλλη, μην μπερδεύεστε με τα νούμερα είναι "τυπου 2", "τύπου 3"

----------


## rouladoros

> Να ξερεις πως οι καρδιες μας και οι προσευχες μας ειναι μαζι σου. Ακους εκει 20 mbps, δεν εχουν ντροπη μεσα τους ηθελα να'ξερα? Κρατα γερα.
> 
> Λοφος, 3-7mbps..


Ναι μαζι σου υπο αλλες συνθηκες, ελα ομως που το συζητησα τοσο που το γκαντεμιασα. Καποια βλακεια καναν και ειμαι με 65 kbps upload, 300 kbps download εδω και 5 μερες. Εχουν δηλωσει τη βλαβη και εγω απλα περιμενω χωρις ιντερνετ...

----------


## alexvsbcity

Και ναι, Αγίου Βασιλείου και Στραβωνος επιτέλους (στο επόμενο τετράγωνο είναι και η δική μου). Έχουν ανοίξει αρκετές τρύπες και πιο μακριά από την καμπίνα λογικά για τις ινες

- - - Updated - - -

Τελικά είδα στα σχέδια ότι η μεγαλύτερη τρύπα είναι γιατί θα μεταφερθεί η καμπίνα απέναντι.

----------


## ToAlani

Έπιτέλους ναι.. τους είδα χτες πρωί που ξεκινάγανε και σήμερα είναι σκαμένα. Άντε να μπαίνουν οι καμπίνες!!!

----------


## dmitspan

Σήμερα μικτονομήθηκε η 453

----------


## karaflas

Επιτέλους καμπίνα 432 αγ Βασιλειου και Επαμεινώνδα

----------


## aligatoras

Ξέρει κανείς πότε αναμένεται να περάσουν τη Δωδεκανήσου ;

----------


## psolord

Ελα αυτο ειναι ευκολακι. Μπορει να το υπολογισει και η γιαγια μου..

Λοιπον ξερουμε οτι αυτη τη στιγμη βρισκονται στην Αγ.Βασιλειου, αρα



Συμφωνα ομως με το θεωρημα του Priksarchidaouten ισχυει:



και βεβαιως 



Σε τετοιες ιδιαιτερες περιπτωσεις ομως, δεν πρεπει σε καμια περιπτωση να αγνοησουμε, οτι η Δωδεκανησου κατευθυνεται προς το ΝΛΑ (Ναρκοπεδιο Λοφου Αξιωματικων), οποτε:



Θα αποτελουσε παιδαριωδες λαθος να αγνοησουμε το βαρυτικο πεδιο του ΝΛΑ βεβαιως βεβαιως.


Οποτε φιλοι μου, το μονο λογικο συμπερασμα ειναι...



*Spoiler:*




			ΤΟΥ ΑΓΙΟΥ ΣΟΥΤΣΟΥ ΑΝΗΜΕΡΑ!  :Razz:

----------


## griniaris

:ROFL:

----------


## man with no name

Γεια σου ρε psolord  :Laughing:

----------


## aligatoras

Φίλε με έκανες και γέλασα μεσημεριάτικα. Θα κοπιάρω την απάντηση για όταν με ρωτάει τίποτα τρελό ο CEO μου.

----------


## Spanos

ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΕΙ ΤΩΡΑ
Πήγαν να δώσουν ρεύμα στη 211, Αρκαδίας και Γαζή και έκοψαν τον αγωγό του νερού, έμεινε όλο το τετράγωνο χωρίς νερό και ρεύμα τελικά δεν έδωσαν  :No no:   :Razz:

----------


## alexvsbcity

Μπήκε η 426 Αγίου Βασιλείου και Στραβωνος

----------


## anthip09

Άπαξ και πάρει ρεύμα η καμπίνα πόσο καιρό παίρνει για ενεργοποίηση υπηρεσίας?

----------


## gerokost

> Άπαξ και πάρει ρεύμα η καμπίνα πόσο καιρό παίρνει για ενεργοποίηση υπηρεσίας?


Ίνες έχουν περαστεί στους δρόμους ?
Το ρεύμα απο μόνο του δε λέει κάτι.

Είναι όλα σχετικά ανάλογα με τις περιοχές, αλλά υπολόγιζε απο τότε που θα είναι ΟΛΑ έτοιμα, σε κανένα μήνα για να δωθεί εμπορικά.

----------


## Spanos

> Άπαξ και πάρει ρεύμα η καμπίνα πόσο καιρό παίρνει για ενεργοποίηση υπηρεσίας?


Τρεις μηνες

----------


## alexvsbcity

Νομίζω το αισιόδοξο σενάριο είναι για τις γιορτές των Χριστουγέννων.

----------


## Spanos

> Νομίζω το αισιόδοξο σενάριο είναι για τις γιορτές των Χριστουγέννων.


Μαζί με μία προσφορά VDSL και ΟΤΕΤV στην τιμή του ADSL για ένα χρόνο.

----------


## anthip09

Κάπου εκεί το υπολογίζω και εγώ χοντρικά, ίσως και λίγο νωρίτερα. Ανήκω στην 454 στην Αλκίμου, η οποία αλλάχθηκε προ 2 εβδομάδων περίπου και αν δεν κάνω λάθος συνδέθηκε με οπτική και έγινε η μεικτονόμιση, αλλά δεν έχει πάρει ρεύμα ακόμα.

----------


## alexvsbcity

> Μαζί με μία προσφορά VDSL και ΟΤΕΤV στην τιμή του ADSL για ένα χρόνο.


I'm sold, που υπογράφω;

----------


## dmitspan

Αυτό το 3μηνο, 6μηνο κλπ αφορά την καμπίνα ή την περιοχή; δλδ στο Περιστέρι έχουν ξεκινήσει τα έργα από το καλοκαίρι.  Κάποια στιγμή αυτές οι καμπίνες θα δοθούν για χρήση, αν δεν έχουν δοθεί ήδη. Οι καινούριες που μπαίνουν τώρα στον Άγιο Ιερόθετο + πέριξ θα ενεργοποιηθούν άμεσα ή θα πρέπει κι αυτές να περιμένουν το τυπικό χρονικό περιθώριο; Δεν είναι δίκαιο αυτό αφού βάσει του περιθωρίου οι εναλλακτικοί πάροχοι είχαν ήδη τον χρόνο να βάλουν τα μηχανήματά τους στο ΑΚ. Τι αλλάζει αν είναι ανά καμπίνα;

----------


## dimhack

> Μπήκε η 426 Αγίου Βασιλείου και Στραβωνος


Σωθήκαμε :ROFL:

----------


## karaflas

Η καμπίνα 432 τοποθετήθηκε και μάλλον σαββατο η μικτονομηση

----------


## aligatoras

> Η καμπίνα 432 τοποθετήθηκε και μάλλον σαββατο η μικτονομηση


Που είναι η 432 ? Γιατί εμένα η δική μου είναι 435 τόσο κοντά αλλά και τόσο μακριά.

----------


## isash

Σήμερα έσπασε το παλιό κουτί εδω.
https://www.google.gr/maps/@38.01052...!6m1!1e1?hl=ru

----------


## dmitspan

Τι εννοείς έσπασε; Από φυσικά αίτια ή το έσπασαν=του έκαναν ζημιά; Μήπως το κατέβασαν για προετοιμασία αλλαγής με σκαψίματα πέριξ;

----------


## PitoguroGR

Καλησπέρα,
Δεν έχω διαβάσει όλη την συζήτηση, αλλά θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω άμα ξέρει κανείς το τι παίζει για Λόφο Αξιωματικών (Χαμηλά, κοντά στο Terrys Video Club).

Έχω μετακομίσει εδώ και ενάμισι χρόνο στο νέο σπίτι και δεν υπάρχει γραμμή μου λένε με αποτέλεσμα να έχω ζητήσει από τον ιδιοκτήτη (που μένει στον από πάνω όροφο) για τον κωδικό. Άσχετα αν απλόχερα και με μεγάλη χαρά μου το έδωσε δεν μπορώ να δουλεύω με 3 και 4 download (σήμερα 1.2) γραμμή είναι 24αρα. Είναι εξωφρενικό!


Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## griniaris

> Καλησπέρα,
> Δεν έχω διαβάσει όλη την συζήτηση, αλλά θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω άμα ξέρει κανείς το τι παίζει για Λόφο Αξιωματικών (Χαμηλά, κοντά στο Terrys Video Club).
> 
> Έχω μετακομίσει εδώ και ενάμισι χρόνο στο νέο σπίτι και δεν υπάρχει γραμμή μου λένε με αποτέλεσμα να έχω ζητήσει από τον ιδιοκτήτη (που μένει στον από πάνω όροφο) για τον κωδικό. Άσχετα αν απλόχερα και με μεγάλη χαρά μου το έδωσε δεν μπορώ να δουλεύω με 3 και 4 download (σήμερα 1.2) γραμμή είναι 24αρα. Είναι εξωφρενικό!
> 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ!


Χωρις να μπορει καποιος να πει με σιγουρια.....  υποτιθεται μεχρι το τελος του 2016 θα εχει τελειωσει ολο το περιστερι. 
Ηδη εχει αλλαχθει ενα πολυ μεγαλο μερος των καμπινων και αναμενουμε να τελειωσουν ολες. 

ΑΛΛΑ  διαθεσιμοτητα* προσωπικη μου αποψη*..... οτι ο λοφος θα εχει περιπου τον φεβρουαριο.

----------


## PitoguroGR

> Χωρις να μπορει καποιος να πει με σιγουρια.....  υποτιθεται μεχρι το τελος του 2016 θα εχει τελειωσει ολο το περιστερι. 
> Ηδη εχει αλλαχθει ενα πολυ μεγαλο μερος των καμπινων και αναμενουμε να τελειωσουν ολες. 
> 
> ΑΛΛΑ  διαθεσιμοτητα* προσωπικη μου αποψη*..... οτι ο λοφος θα εχει περιπου τον φεβρουαριο.


Έχω δει καμπίνες μέχρι και θηβών, πολλά αμάξια ΟΤΕ να κόβουν βόλτες στον λόφο και πολλές καμπίνες κοντά στο γήπεδο Ατρομήτου.

Για να δουμε. Σημίωσε ότι δεν έχω ούτε adsl

----------


## mike_871

> Έχω δει καμπίνες μέχρι και θηβών, πολλά αμάξια ΟΤΕ να κόβουν βόλτες στον λόφο και πολλές καμπίνες κοντά στο γήπεδο Ατρομήτου.
> 
> Για να δουμε. Σημίωσε ότι δεν έχω ούτε adsl


εχεις κανει αιτηση στον ΟΤΕ για γραμμη?

----------


## PitoguroGR

2 αιτήσεις στην Vodafone
1 αιτήση στην Forthnet
3 αιτήσεις στον OTE (Η 2 έχουν ακυρωθεί, η τρίτη παραμένει σε εκρεμμότητα εδώ και 2-3 μήνες)

----------


## sjm

Πόσοι από εδώ θα κάνουν χρήση από την 405 ; Ένας είμαι εγώ επί της Λαχανά σε διασταύρωση με Βασ. Αλεξάνδρου. Η 405 βρίσκεται στην Βασ. Αλεξάνδρου αντικριστά στον δρόμο του ταχυδρομείου θα έλεγα ούτε 50 μέτρα από εμένα. Μένει να δούμε πότε με το καλό θα αρχίσει το πανηγύρι.

----------


## ngc4486

Έχουν ξεκινήσει εργασίες στην 346, στην Παρθενίου (Νέα Ζώη)

----------


## griniaris

Αγ.Βασιλειου και επαμεινωνδα προχτες βαλανε την καινουρια καμπινα (σε αποσταση 2-3 μετρων απο την παλια) και σημερα κανουν κιολας μικτονομιση.

Σφαίρα πανε οι εργασιες.  Τα  4 ατομα σε καθε καμπινα που δουλευουν την ξεπετανε την δουλεια.

----------


## psolord

:Worthy:

----------


## griniaris

:Offtopic: 


@ ngc4486    ωραιο avatar....   :dance:

----------


## teo74

καλημέρα...απο χτες εχουν σκαψει για να δωσουν ρευμα στην καμπινα που υπάγομαι περιοχη αγια τριαδα!ποσο καιρο θα παρει μεχρι να δοθεί εμπορικα αραγε?

----------


## isash

> Σήμερα έσπασε το παλιό κουτί εδω.
> https://www.google.gr/maps/@38.01052...!6m1!1e1?hl=ru

----------


## NeCrOmAnCeR19

> Πόσοι από εδώ θα κάνουν χρήση από την 405 ; Ένας είμαι εγώ επί της Λαχανά σε διασταύρωση με Βασ. Αλεξάνδρου. Η 405 βρίσκεται στην Βασ. Αλεξάνδρου αντικριστά στον δρόμο του ταχυδρομείου θα έλεγα ούτε 50 μέτρα από εμένα. Μένει να δούμε πότε με το καλό θα αρχίσει το πανηγύρι.


εγώ είμαι ένας απο αυτούς !!! είμαι στον στενό του pennie .... !!!

----------


## mike_871

σιγα σιγα ερχονται πελοπιδα
ξηλωσαν την 419 αιμου-πελοπιδα

----------


## isash

Υπάρχει κάποιος να έχει το VDSL από τις νέες καμπίνες στο Περιστέρι;

----------


## mike_871

> Υπάρχει κάποιος να έχει το VDSL από τις νέες καμπίνες στο Περιστέρι;


υπαρχουν αρκετοι γιατι?

----------


## isash

Σε ενα μήνα τελειώνει η σύμβαση. Να προλαβουν να κανουν καμπινα διπλα;

----------


## sjm

> εγώ είμαι ένας απο αυτούς !!! είμαι στον στενό του pennie .... !!!


Είσαι στην Ακροκορίνθου οπότε και εσύ πολύ κοντά. Υπομονή να ακούσουμε τα καλά νέα κάποια στιγμή.

----------


## Mike88

Ξεκινησαν και σε εμας σιγα σιγα οι εργασιες !!! Η Φωτογραφια ειναι απο την οδο Αιμου και Πελοπιδα. Αντε να δουμε!!!

----------


## ngc4486

346 (στην οδό Παρθενίου) και 381 (στην οδό Πιερίας) Νέα Ζωή

----------


## psolord

Στην 346 πρεπει να ανηκω και εγω, αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος!  :onetooth:

----------


## koloko

https://www.google.gr/maps/@38.01552...2!8i6656?hl=el

Επαμεινώνδα 31

----------


## douke

Καλησπέρα
Υπάρχει κάποιος που να έχει βάλει vdsl από WIND στην περιοχή του Περιστερίου στους δρόμους ανάμεσα  Άγιος Ιερόθεος Άγιος Γεώργιος Αγία Μαρίνα Άγιος Βασίλειος και αν ναι που ακριβώς? Αν όχι από Wind από ποιο πάροχο και που ακριβώς?

----------


## aligatoras

> Ξεκινησαν και σε εμας σιγα σιγα οι εργασιες !!! Η Φωτογραφια ειναι απο την οδο Αιμου και Πελοπιδα. Αντε να δουμε!!!


Άρα η επόμενη είμαι εγώ. 435 Πελοπίδα και Χαλκοκονδύλη. Λέτε να γυρίσω ΟΤΕ μετά από πάρα πολλά χρόνια ;;;;

----------


## Spanos

> 346 (στην οδό Παρθενίου) και 381 (στην οδό Πιερίας) Νέα Ζωή


ε οχι και Νέα Ζωή, Λόφος είναι  :Razz:

----------


## psolord

Για την ακριβεια ειναι Εκατοδενδρα.

----------


## johnny_gra

παντως απτην ωρα που αρχισανε τα εργα εδω στην αγια μαρινα, οι ταχυτητες ειναι τραγικες. Δεν ξερω αν συμβαινει σε ολους αλλα εγω εχω πεσει στα 2-2.5 απτα 4

----------


## griniaris

> Αγ.Βασιλειου και επαμεινωνδα προχτες βαλανε την καινουρια καμπινα (σε αποσταση 2-3 μετρων απο την παλια) και σημερα κανουν κιολας μικτονομιση.
> 
> Σφαίρα πανε οι εργασιες.  Τα  4 ατομα σε καθε καμπινα που δουλευουν την ξεπετανε την δουλεια.


 ΚΑΜΠΙΝΑ 432

----------


## psolord

- Ελα μανα μ'ακους; Θυμασαι που ηθελα να γινω φωτομοντελο και με εστειλες να γινω τεχνικος ΟΤΕ;

- Ναι παιδι μου!

- Ε, τωρα με βγαζουν πιο πολλες φωτογραφιες!


 :Razz:

----------


## isash

Καντε μετρισι εδω http://hyperiontest.gr/?v=m&action=no_tools για να ξερουμε τι γινετε

----------


## Kenzu44

Εχουμε ξεκινησει την πελοπιδα και παμε προς τα πανω; Πελοπιδα και ενα στενο κατω απο την πέτα ειδα 4 ατομα σε μια γουβα μεσα και μια νεα καμπινα!

----------


## aligatoras

Φωτογραφίες από χθες το βράδυ. 

419 Πελοπίδα και Αίμου





435 Πελοπίδα και Χαλκοκονδύλη





Λογικά θα τελειώσουν μέσα στις επόμενες ημέρες. 

Ξέρει κάποιος από εσωτερική ενημέρωση για πότε βλέπουμε ενεργοποίηση ;

----------


## aguila21

Ετοιμάζουν νέα καμπίνα στην γωνία Εθνικής Αντιστάσεως και Στράβωνος,εκεί που στρίβει το λεωφορείο 823 του Αγίου Βασιλείου,κι έχει μια αποθήκη παλιών ελαστικών.Το είδα πριν λίγη ώρα.

----------


## Hetfield

Ξερει κανεις αν ξεκινησαν τα εργα στις καμπινες

Εθνικης Αντιστασεως και Ηφαιστου και
Εθνικης Αντιστασεως και Ερωτοκριτου;

Λογικα θα κουμπωσουν διφυλλες καμπινες.

----------


## aligatoras

Η 435 Πελοπίδα και Χαλκοκονδύλη έχει πλέον τοποθετηθεί. Νομίζω ότι δεν έχει σημασία να ανεβάζω φωτογραφίες. 

Ξέρει κάποιος πότε πρόκειται να δώσουν εμπορική διαθεσιμότητα ;
Ξέρει κάποιος πότε ακολουθούν οι εναλακτικοί ;

----------


## Mike88

Πελοπιδα και Αγιου Πολυκαρπου τοποθετηθηκε σημερα αλλη μια ντουλαπα ! Η Φωτογραφια ειναι πρωινη πριν απο λιγο την ειχαν τοποθετησει κιολας...!!!

----------


## psolord

Πριν απο καιρο που ειχε γινει μπερδεμα με την Wind και εδινε διαθεσιμοτητα σε ολο το Περιστερι, ειχα κανει αιτηση. Αραγε πρεπει να ξανακανω τωρα η θα εχουν κρατησει εκεινη?

----------


## Jazzer

> Πριν απο καιρο που ειχε γινει μπερδεμα με την Wind και εδινε διαθεσιμοτητα σε ολο το Περιστερι, ειχα κανει αιτηση. Αραγε πρεπει να ξανακανω τωρα η θα εχουν κρατησει εκινη?


Κάνε καλύτερα αίτηση στη forthnet, για να ενημερώσουν την wind, η οποία θα ενημερώσει τελικά  την cosmote !  :Razz:

----------


## romankonis

Έσκαψαν σήμερα για να περάσουν καλωδιο ΔΕΗ - kv 518 - Leof. Panagi Tsaldari & Mesologgiou

----------


## psolord

> Κάνε καλύτερα αίτηση στη forthnet, για να ενημερώσουν την wind, η οποία θα ενημερώσει τελικά  την cosmote !


Ελπιζω να πληρωσω μονο τον εναν!  :Razz:

----------


## alexvsbcity

Ξεκινήσανε σήμερα και την αλλαγή στην "δική μου" 460, Αγίου Βασιλείου και Καρυάτιδος

----------


## aligatoras

Ξέρει κάποιος πότε πρόκειται να δώσουν εμπορική διαθεσιμότητα ;
Ξέρει κάποιος πότε ακολουθούν οι εναλακτικοί ;

----------


## Kenzu44

> Ξέρει κάποιος πότε πρόκειται να δώσουν εμπορική διαθεσιμότητα ;
> Ξέρει κάποιος πότε ακολουθούν οι εναλακτικοί ;


Δεν νομιζω οτι μπορει καποιος να σ πει με ακριβεια ποσο καιρο!Οσο για εναλακτικους, αν δεν κανω λαθος νομιζω οτι μετα απο 10 μερες εως 3 βδομαδες!

----------


## griniaris

Καθε 10 ποστ......  η ιδια ερωτηση.  :/   

Αφου τοποθετηθει η καμπινα να υπολογιζετε 6-8 μηνες για διαθεσιμοτητα.   Αν ερθει πιο νωρις για καποιο λογο...  τυχεροι εισαστε.




> Δεν νομιζω οτι μπορει καποιος να σ πει με ακριβεια ποσο καιρο!Οσο για εναλακτικους, αν δεν κανω λαθος νομιζω οτι μετα απο 10 μερες εως 3 βδομαδες!


Πολυ σωστη απαντηση.  :One thumb up:

----------


## dmitspan

Από 3-6 έγινε 6-8; Too much  :Sad:

----------


## griniaris

Ποιος εχει παρει VDSL 3 μηνες μετα την τοποθετηση της καμπινας?

----------


## dmitspan

Δεν ξέρω κάποιον, απλώς έχει γραφτεί αρκετές φορές.

----------


## griniaris

Εχουν γινει πολλες αναφορες οτι ΕΙΧΕ ΔΩΣΕΙ "ΑΠΟ ΛΑΘΟΣ"  διαθεσιμοτητα η WIND και η 4ΝΕΤ αλλα ηταν απλα για να ψαρεψουν πελατες.

Παρακολουθω σχεδον ολα τα νηματα και δεν εχω δει κανεναν να εχει παρει απο καμπινα που μπηκε σε λιγοτερα απο 6 μηνες.

----------


## aguila21

Εχθές έσκαψαν και τοποθέτησαν το βάθρο για καμπίνα στην Οσίου Δαυίδ και Αριστάρχου στη Νέα Ζωή.Απέναντι από την καμπίνα 428.Προφανώς στη θέση της 428 δε χωράει επειδή έχει ένα σπίτι παράθυρο,και την πήγαν απέναντι.Πάντως σήμερα μόνο τα μπάζα ήταν και το καλουπομένο βάθρο.Δε δούλευε κανένας...

----------


## raziel77

:Whistle:

----------


## Spanos

> Εχθές έσκαψαν και τοποθέτησαν το βάθρο για καμπίνα στην Οσίου Δαυίδ και Αριστάρχου στη Νέα Ζωή.Απέναντι από την καμπίνα 428.Προφανώς στη θέση της 428 δε χωράει επειδή έχει ένα σπίτι παράθυρο,και την πήγαν απέναντι.Πάντως σήμερα μόνο τα μπάζα ήταν και το καλουπομένο βάθρο.Δε δούλευε κανένας...


Κατσε να στεγνώσει το καλούπι πρώτα και μετα να κλείσουν την τρύπα και μετα να την ξανανοίξει και να την ξανακλείσει ο καθένας που θα έρχετε άλλες δυο φορές.  :Whistle:

----------


## boupas

Άραγε οπτικές ίνες έχουν περάσει μέχρι τις καμπίνες;

----------


## griniaris

Στην πετρουπολη παντως που το παρακολουθουσα......   

Σκαφτηκαν τα λαγουμια.   
Τοποθετηθηκε σωληνας.
Κλειστηκαν οι τρυπες.
Τοποθετηθηκαν οι νεες καμπινες και εγινε νεα μικτονομιση.
μπηκε ρευμα μετα απο μερες...
μετα απο παλι πολλες μερες ανοιχτηκαν καπακια και καμπινες και περαστιναν οι ινες.
μετα μπαινει ενεργος εξοπλισμος χωρις να ξερω ποτε και πως...
δοκιμες και μετα διαθεσιμοτητα.

----------


## aguila21

Σήμερα ήταν πάλι ένα συνεργείο.Ξήλωσε την παλιά καμπίνα από το απέναντι πεζοδρόμιο.Δεν μπόρεσα να περάσω από εκεί να δω.Άντε να δοθεί σε χρήση...Είμαι από εκεί στα 76μ σύμφωνα με τη μέτρηση στο google earth.Τι ταχύτητα λέτε να πιάνω;

----------


## Hetfield

50 Mbps.
Απο οτι παρατηρω, οι καμπινες καλυπτουν ακτινα 250 μετρων το πολυ στο Περιστερι, οποτε οταν δοθουν ταχυτητες με Vectoring, ανετα θα προσεγγιστουν ταχυτητες των 100 Mbps.
Μεχρι τοτε υπομονη.

----------


## aguila21

Άντε να δούμε...6Mbps τώρα..Ευτυχώς σταθερή η σύνδεση.

----------


## psolord

> Σήμερα ήταν πάλι ένα συνεργείο.Ξήλωσε την παλιά καμπίνα από το απέναντι πεζοδρόμιο.Δεν μπόρεσα να περάσω από εκεί να δω.Άντε να δοθεί σε χρήση...Είμαι από εκεί στα 76μ σύμφωνα με τη μέτρηση στο google earth.Τι ταχύτητα λέτε να πιάνω;



fixed!  :Razz:

----------


## Tzimakos

> ε οχι και Νέα Ζωή, Λόφος είναι


Οταν ειδα Νεα Ζωη και μεχρι να δω το μηνυμα σου ωστε να σιγουρευτω οτι δεν ειμαι τρελος, επαθα πολιτισμικο σοκ.
Τι στο διαολο σκεφτομαι.. 29 χρονια ζω σε ενα ψεμα?

----------


## Jazzer

Προσωπικά, αν δεν δω πρώτα τον δήμαρχο μας κ. Παχατουρίδη να εγκαινιάζει τα έργα κόβοντας κορδέλες ή σπάζοντας μπουκάλια σαμπάνιας πάνω στις καμπίνες, δεν θα το αποδεχτώ !!  :Laughing:

----------


## Dodolo

Όλα τα λεφτά!  :One thumb up: 
Άντε έρχεται και σε σας. Υπομονή!!!

----------


## Tzimakos

> Άραγε οπτικές ίνες έχουν περάσει μέχρι τις καμπίνες;


Μετεξεταστέος.

Αυριο με τον κηδεμονα σου.

----------


## Jimmisardo

Λυκοσουρας και Πελασγιας σημερα πειραζαν οι τεχνικοι μια νεα καμπινα που τοποθετησαν εκει. Η περιοχη δεν ειχε τηλεφωνο.

----------


## psolord

Δε πιστευω να μας γυρισουν σε voip αμα βαλουμε vdsl, ε;

----------


## sdikr

> Δε πιστευω να μας γυρισουν σε voip αμα βαλουμε vdsl, ε;


Απο τον ΟΤΕ;
Κατά 99.9% θα σε πάνε σε voip,  ακόμα και βλάβη να δηλωθεί  για κάτι άσχετο υπάρχει εντολή να τους πάνε σε voip.

----------


## psolord

Για εναλλακτικο. Wind συγκεκριμενα. Εχω ηδη PSTN.

----------


## sdikr

> Για εναλλακτικο. Wind συγκεκριμενα. Εχω ηδη PSTN.


Δεν θα έχεις θέμα τότε.

----------


## psolord

Ομορφα!  :One thumb up:

----------


## spsomas

Μια φίλη έχει "έλλειψη ακραίου δικτύου". Είχε τηλέφωνο έκανε μεταφορά στην Wind αλλά για κάποιο λόγο η Wind έδωσε την γραμμή της προς διάθεση και πλέον δεν μπορεί να βάλει γραμμή. Τώρα με το VDSL θα μπορέσει να βάλει έστω και με Voip;

----------


## sdikr

> Μια φίλη έχει "έλλειψη ακραίου δικτύου". Είχε τηλέφωνο έκανε μεταφορά στην Wind αλλά για κάποιο λόγο η Wind έδωσε την γραμμή της προς διάθεση και πλέον δεν μπορεί να βάλει γραμμή. Τώρα με το VDSL θα μπορέσει να βάλει έστω και με Voip;


το voip δεν είναι γραμμή, είναι υπηρεσία που πατάει πάνω στην γραμμή,  όποτε η απάντηση μου είναι όχι,  δεν υπάρχει φυσική γραμμή για να δώσει πρόσβαση.

----------


## spsomas

> το voip δεν είναι γραμμή, είναι υπηρεσία που πατάει πάνω στην γραμμή,  όποτε η απάντηση μου είναι όχι,  δεν υπάρχει φυσική γραμμή για να δώσει πρόσβαση.


ναι αλλά δεν αντικαθιστάται ο χαλκός με την οπτική; Οπότε η γραμμή από την ίνα δεν περνάει και πάει στο κέντρο; Τώρα αν δεν έχουν πόρτα στο κέντρο άλλο θέμα.

----------


## Hetfield

Ο χαλκος απο τη καμπινα μεχρι το σπιτι δεν αντικαθισταται.

----------


## Mormnak

Off Topic


		Οσοι παίρνουνε από Α/Κ .... υπάρχει h δυνατότητα αλλαγής από Voip σε Pots??   :Thinking:

----------


## griniaris

Μπα...   θελουν να τα γυρισουν ΟΛΑ σε VOIP...  Δεν θα στο γυρισουν πίσω σε pstn. 

Αλλα γιατι να το κανεις?  Εγω προσωπικα θεωρω οτι ειναι καλυτερα να εχεις voip.

----------


## Mormnak

> Μπα...   θελουν να τα γυρισουν ΟΛΑ σε VOIP...  Δεν θα στο γυρισουν πίσω σε pstn. 
> 
> Αλλα γιατι να το κανεις?  Εγω προσωπικα θεωρω οτι ειναι καλυτερα να εχεις voip.


Κάπου τρώει σκάλωμα με τον συναγερμό και μερικές φορές με καλούνε από το κέντρο σημάτων οτι δεν λαμβάνουνε τα σήματα ......επίσης το ότι μένεις χωρις τηλέφωνο δεν είναι και ότι καλύτερο γιατι πχ...σε συγκεκριμένες περιοχές το σήμα των κινητών τηλ...είναι επιεικώς ΧΑΛΙΑ....

και να συμπληρώσω το οτι δεσμεύεσε να δουλεύεις με το δικό τους ρουτερ-μοντεμ έτσι ώστε να έχεις το Support...αμα καλέσεις και τους πεις έχω πρόβλημα...αλλά στην γραμμή δεν έχω το δικό σας....πας Άκλαυτος...

----------


## griniaris

Με τον συναγερμο δυστυχως δεν ξερω να σε βοηθησω. Δεν εχω την αναλογη εμπειρια σε troubleshooting.

Για τα υπολοιπα :
1) μπορεις να βαλεις το UPS που δινουν συνηθως.... ή να βαλεις δικο σου "αυτοσχεδιο" που μαζι με την μπαταρια κοστιζει περιπου 20-25€.
Με μια μπαταρια πχ 7Α μπορεις να ξεπερασεις τις 12 ωρες αυτονομιας. 

2) Και εγω εχω δικο μου ρουτερ και απλα της 4ΝΕΤ το εχω για την τηλεφωνια. 
Υπαρχουν πολλοι αναλυτικοι οδηγοι για το HOW-TO . 

Για το θεμα του συναγερμου ας απαντησει καποιος που γνωριζει περισσοτερα.

----------


## aguila21

Σήμερα ξήλωσαν το παλιό ΚΑΦΑΟ στη γωνία Οσίου Δαυίδ και Πελοπίδα.Όσοι είναι πάνω σε αυτό,έχουν μείνει από το πρωί χωρίς τηλέφωνο και χωρίς ίντερνετ...

- - - Updated - - -




> Προσωπικά, αν δεν δω πρώτα τον δήμαρχο μας κ. Παχατουρίδη να εγκαινιάζει τα έργα κόβοντας κορδέλες ή σπάζοντας μπουκάλια σαμπάνιας πάνω στις καμπίνες, δεν θα το αποδεχτώ !!


Και γιγαντοαφίσες να γράφουν "Το είχαμε υποσχεθεί"!!!

----------


## spsomas

> Ο χαλκος απο τη καμπινα μεχρι το σπιτι δεν αντικαθισταται.


μα ο χαλκός δεν ξηλώθηκε από το καφάο μέχρι το σπίτι της. Αυτό το κομμάτι δεν είναι φιξ; Μπορεί να αλλάξει και να πάει σε άλλη πολυκατοικία; Σε διαμέρισμα να το καταλάβω αλλά σε άλλη πολυκατοικία;

----------


## mike_871

> μα ο χαλκός δεν ξηλώθηκε από το καφάο μέχρι το σπίτι της. Αυτό το κομμάτι δεν είναι φιξ; Μπορεί να αλλάξει και να πάει σε άλλη πολυκατοικία; Σε διαμέρισμα να το καταλάβω αλλά σε άλλη πολυκατοικία;


ελειψη ακραιου δικτυου ειναι το καλωδιο απο το καφαο εως την οικοδομη, οποτε και να αλλαξει η καμπινα δεν θα εχει γραμμη

- - - Updated - - -

προχωρανε με καλους ρυθμους απ'οτι βλεπω ηδη εχουν αλαχτει το 70% των καμπινων

----------


## romankonis

KV Aristotelous & Ravine συνδέθηκε με ΔΕΗ και Tsaldari & Messologiou συνδέθηκε με ΔΕΗ

----------


## Kenzu44

Καινουργια καμπινα και στην 3οροφη! Σφαιρα τις αλλαζουν!

----------


## balandis

εδω και 5 μηνες επιτελους δεν ξαναπηρα την τεχνικη βοηθεια,..........internet  βολιδα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!θα ηρεμησετε παιδες !!!!κα΄΄οριζικη σε ολους και υπομονη!!

----------


## aligatoras

> ελειψη ακραιου δικτυου ειναι το καλωδιο απο το καφαο εως την οικοδομη, οποτε και να αλλαξει η καμπινα δεν θα εχει γραμμη
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> προχωρανε με καλους ρυθμους απ'οτι βλεπω ηδη εχουν αλαχτει το 70% των καμπινων


Μήπως γνωρίζεις εμπορική διάθεση στις νέες καμπίνες. Όπως προχωράνε τα έργα σίγουρα θα έχουν ολοκληρώσει εντός Οκτωβρίου τις αντικαταστάσεις.

----------


## man with no name

Αντικαταστάθηκε το καφάο Πελοπίδα και Οσίου Δαυιδ!!!Τώρα απομένει το σκάψιμο για την οπτική ίνα.

----------


## dmitspan

Πώς ξέρεις αν μια καμπίνα έχει συνδεθεί με ρεύμα χωρίς να πας να στήσεις αυτί; 
Μήπως είναι το αυτοκόλλητο με το εικονίδιο ρεύματος http://www.4green.gr/jpg/4GREEN/390/NEWS/ele004.jpg ή το έχουν όλες εξαρχής πριν συνδεθούν;

----------


## griniaris

ΚΑι εγω την πατησα με το αυτοκολλητο. 
Αλλα οταν ειδα πανω στο φορτηγο 3-4 καμπινες με ηδη κολλημενο αυτοκολλητο καταλαβα οτι μπαινει απο την αρχη.

Οποτε χειροκινητος ελεγχος....   μονο με το αυτι.  χχαχα

----------


## Kootoomootoo

Αν είσαι κουφός τι κάνεις;

----------


## dmitspan

Ακουμπάς το χέρι και καταλαβαίνεις τη δόνηση από τον ανεμιστήρα. Αν δεν έχεις χέρια κάθεσαι κάτω και τη νιώθεις στο σώμα σου.
Ελα εξυπνάδες

----------


## Kootoomootoo

Δεν είναι εξυπνάδες, είμαι όντως κουφό

----------


## man with no name

Πελοπίδα και Οσίου Δαυιδ.

----------


## mike_871

σημερα ξηλωθηκε και η 487 στον Αγιο Γιωργη

----------


## mirtiano

Προ 6 ημερων εκανα αιτηση αναβαθμισης adsl cosmote γραμμης σε vdsl μηπως και δω λιγη ταχυτητα γιατη αυτη που ειχα (3200) με την πρωτη υγρασια επεσε στα 2500 (χαχαχα τα εως 24000).Μου ειπαν οτι στην περιοχη μου (ταχ διευθυνση) θα πιασω 25490.Αμην και ποτε γιατι ποτε μου δεν ειχα ταχυτητα πανω απο 3200 ασχετως εταιρειας (προβλημα σε αποσταση απο dslam και χαλκινου δικτυου στη γειτονια).Σημειο Περιστερι,κοντα στην χωραφα οδοι Ιωαννινων-Ελλης-Δημητροκαλη,Χρυσουπολη (Αττικης) σχεδον στα ορια με την Κηπουπολη.Μου ειπαν οτι η αλλαγη θα πραγματοποιηθει το αργοτερο μεχρι 12 ημερες.Στις 8/10 μου εφερε το νεο ρουτερ (Speedport entry 2i) ο κουριερ και πηρε το παλιο.

Αν με διαβαζει καποιος ''γειτονας'' που τυχον εκανε την ιδια δουλεια στην cosmote,τον παρακαλω να μου πει σε ποσες ημερες μετα την αιτηση της αναβαθμισης της γραμμης,εγινε η συνδεση και ποση ταχυτητα επιασε.
Εχω αγωνια και αν εξαντλησουν το 12-ημερο θα βγαλω σπυρακια   :Worthy:

----------


## Dimos35

> ...Μου ειπαν οτι στην περιοχη μου (ταχ διευθυνση) θα πιασω 25490....


Μου αρέσει που έκαναν και τόσο ακριβή εκτίμηση!!!!!
Αν έχεις ζητήσει VDSL 30 θα πιάνεις 30.
Αν έχεις ζητήσει VDSL 50 θα πιάνεις 50 (ακατέβατα χαχα).

Η περιοχή μας καλύπτεται αρκετούς μήνες από VDSL, με το καλό να συνδεθείς. 
Λογικά αυτή την εβδομάδα θα σε συνδέσουν.  :Smile:

----------


## mirtiano

Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση-ευχη σου @Dimos35.
VDSL 30 ειναι.
Τι να σου πω,εχω φαει ''στη μαπα'' τοσο μικρες ταχυτητες εδω και χρονια,που δεν βλεπω την ωρα...  :Sad:

----------


## mirtiano

Mεγαλη ημερα σημερα.Κοσμοϊστορικη.
Επετευχθει το ποθουμενον πριν απο λιγα λεπτα.   :ROFL:  :Clap: 

Vdsl2 ταχυτητα 29993/2490 kbps.

Δεν βρισκω και το σακουλακι με τις φωτοβολιδες ρε γμτ... :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :Laughing: 
Επισυναπτω και το αναλογο screenshoot.

----------


## psolord

Με γεια φίλε.

11.2 att? Μακριά δεν είσαι? Δεν υποτίθεται ότι τα mini DSLM θα μπένανε ανά 500 μέτρα ή και λιγότερο στο Περιστέρι?

----------


## makfil

Στο vdsl δεν μετράει η απόσταση όπως και στο adsl.

----------


## psolord

Α μάλιστα. Μήπως έχουμε κάνα vdsl calculator που να μετράει σωστά?

Εγώ είδα αυτό.
http://www.speedguide.net/dsl_speed_calc.php

Σύμφωνα με το οποίο, ο φίλος μας είναι στα 811 μέτρα. :Thinking:

----------


## mirtiano

Ευχαριστω,
Ναι,ειμαι λιγο μακρια.Πρεπει να ειναι πανω απο τα 500 μετρα οι καμπινες του vdsl2 στην περιοχη μου εδω,σημειωστε βεβαια οτι δεν πανε και ευθεια τα καλωδια... Προσεξα στο χαρτη που σε πεταει οταν ενημερωνεις το προφιλ σχετικα με τα Dslam, οτι εδω οι καμπινες ειναι 500 μετρα περιπου αλλα σε ευθεια γραμμη και σε μερικες περιπτωσεις δεν τηρειται ουτε αυτο.Βεβαια αυτος ο χαρτης ειναι φτιαγμενος με το σημειο της καθε καμπινας δηλωμενο απο αλους καταναλωτες και οχι απο την ιδια την εταιρεια.Πραγμα που σημαινει οτι ισως δεν εχουν δηλωθει ολες.
Αλλα εφοσον δεν μου ειναι τοσο εμποδιο αυτο,δεν με ενοχλει...
Ειναι η πρωτη μου φορα που πιανω πανω απο 3200 ταχυτητα. χαχαχα το εχω κοιταξει γυρω στις 100 φορες απο τις 14.00 που αλλαξε η συνδεση...χαμος γελανε και τα αυτια μου χαχα.

ΥΓ: Σιγα μην ειναι 500 μετρα τωρα που το ξανασκεφτομαι,μην ειναι τα 811 μετρα πραγματικη αποσταση,στο λινκ που εβαλε ο @Psolord.

----------


## ThReSh

> Α μάλιστα. Μήπως έχουμε κάνα vdsl calculator που να μετράει σωστά?
> 
> Εγώ είδα αυτό.
> http://www.speedguide.net/dsl_speed_calc.php
> 
> Σύμφωνα με το οποίο, ο φίλος μας είναι στα 811 μέτρα.


Αν βάζεις το καινούριο/αυξημένο attenuation την απόσταση θα την βγάζει λάθος.

Έβαλα τα δικά μου 7db (VDSL2 mode) και μου λέει ότι είναι 507 μέτρα, ενώ βλέπω το KV μου στη γωνία του τετραγώνου (30m κανονικής απόστασης).

Προφανώς υπολογίζει καλωδιακή απόσταση αλλά δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι πάνω από 150m εναέριο + εσωτερική καλωδίωση μέχρι το modem/router...

----------


## Dimos35

> Ευχαριστω,
> Ναι,ειμαι λιγο μακρια.Πρεπει να ειναι πανω απο τα 500 μετρα οι καμπινες του vdsl2 στην περιοχη μου εδω,σημειωστε βεβαια οτι δεν πανε και ευθεια τα καλωδια... Προσεξα στο χαρτη που σε πεταει οταν ενημερωνεις το προφιλ σχετικα με τα Dslam, οτι εδω οι καμπινες ειναι 500 μετρα περιπου αλλα σε ευθεια γραμμη και σε μερικες περιπτωσεις δεν τηρειται ουτε αυτο.Βεβαια αυτος ο χαρτης ειναι φτιαγμενος με το σημειο της καθε καμπινας δηλωμενο απο αλους καταναλωτες και οχι απο την ιδια την εταιρεια.Πραγμα που σημαινει οτι ισως δεν εχουν δηλωθει ολες.
> Αλλα εφοσον δεν μου ειναι τοσο εμποδιο αυτο,δεν με ενοχλει...
> Ειναι η πρωτη μου φορα που πιανω πανω απο 3200 ταχυτητα. χαχαχα το εχω κοιταξει γυρω στις 100 φορες απο τις 14.00 που αλλαξε η συνδεση...χαμος γελανε και τα αυτια μου χαχα.
> 
> ΥΓ: Σιγα μην ειναι 500 μετρα τωρα που το ξανασκεφτομαι,μην ειναι τα 811 μετρα πραγματικη αποσταση,στο λινκ που εβαλε ο @Psolord.


Κάτι δεν πάει καλά. Με τίποτα δεν είσαι 500 μέτρα από καμπίνα. Στην οδό Ναούσης πριν την Ιωαννίνων υπάρχει καμπίνα ενεργή. Ζήτημα να είσαι 100 μέτρα μακριά (σύμφωνα με αυτά που έγραψες εχθές).
Καλορίζικη η σύνδεση πάντως.

----------


## jkoukos

Δεν είναι κανόνας, αλλά χοντρικά είναι περίπου 6dB παραπάνω η ένδειξη του VDSL σε σχέση με το ADSL για την ίδια απόσταση.

----------


## psolord

> Δεν είναι κανόνας, αλλά χοντρικά είναι περίπου 6dB παραπάνω η ένδειξη του VDSL σε σχέση με το ADSL για την ίδια απόσταση.


Χμμ...ενδιαφέρον.

Γιατί να γίνεται αυτό άραγε?

----------


## jkoukos

Όσο αυξάνονται οι συχνότητες που χρησιμοποιούνται στο DSL, μεγαλώνει η εξασθένιση. Είναι νόμοι της φυσικής.
Στο ίδιο καλώδιο και στην ίδια απόσταση, σε ADSL έχουμε μικρότερη εξασθένιση από το ADSL2, που με την σειρά του έχει μικρότερη από το ADSL2+ κ.ο.κ.
Όλα τα online calculators λαμβάνουν υπόψη την εξασθένιση σε ADSL2+.

----------


## mirtiano

@Dimos35,
Δεν το ηξερα οτι εχει vdsl καμπινα στην Ιωαννινων.Υπεθεσα οτι επαιρνα απο αυτη που ειναι κοντα σε σενα.
Εχουμε πολλες ματισεις στα χαλκινα καλωδια απο καμπινα μεχρι το σπιτι.Παλια και ρεταλια.Τα ειδα οταν ειχαν σκαψει ολο το τετραγωνο γυρω γυρω και ψαχνανε μια βλαβη απο υγρασια.Ειχε κοπει ο εξωτερικος σωληνας που τα προστατευε και τα καλωδια σαπισαν μεσα.Τα ξαναενωσαν και τα εθαψαν.μην τυχον και βαλουν καινουρια...
Τωρα με την καμπινα στην Ναουσης κ Ιωαννινων θα ειναι στα 70-90 μετρα πραγματικη αποσταση.Οποτε τι υπολογισμοι οταν τα καλωδια εχουν αλλαξει 500 φορες την αντισταση τους...

----------


## Kenzu44

Πλακα εχει που εχουν μεινει 2 καμπινες ακομα να τελειωσουν στην νεα ζωη και δεν τους βλεπω πουθενα αυτες τις μερες!που κανουν αλλαγες τους εχει δει κανεις;
(Ουτε τα ποκεμον να εψαχνα δλδ  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: )

----------


## psolord

Ειδα σκαψιματα στην Τζων Κενεντυ σημερα.

----------


## toxicgarbage

σήμερα μετραγαν πόσα μέτρα ινα θα χρειαστούν στην πελασγίας.

----------


## Agent_

Τα έργα για το ρεύμα στην καμπίνα μου έχουν γίνει σχεδόν ένα μήνα τώρα αλλά δεν βλέπω ακόμα στο site της Cosmote διαθεσιμότητα. Ελπίζω να μην το πάνε του χρόνου...

----------


## Mike88

Σημερα σκαφτηκε κομματι της Αγιου Πολυκαρπου (Εθνικης Αντιστασεως μεχρι Πελοπιδα) για οπτικη ινα και τοποθετηθηκε σε συνδιασμο και με την επισκευη ολοκληρου του στενου με καινουργια ασφαλτο. Υ.Γ Ο Δημος Περιστεριου εχει παρει κονδυλι 2 εκ. για επισκευη δρομων και μαλλον το συνδιαζουν για να μην σκαβουν δυο φορες. Στα λοιπα περιμενουμε ρευμα στην Αιμου και στη γωνια Πελοπιδα με Αγ. Πολυκαρπου (τουλαχιστον αυτες μπορω να τσεκαρω) μπας και δουμε ασπρη μερα...!!!

----------


## gegeor

> Ειδα σκαψιματα στην Τζων Κενεντυ σημερα.


άρχισε η απόβαση ..Μας την πέσανε  από επάνω τελικά  ,οι μάχες  αναμένονται  σκληρές..για να δούμε....

Τζων Κέννεντυ  & Αετού  γωνία το  πρώτο  θύμα  - έχουν ξαπλώσει  το  παλιό...

----------


## Hetfield

> Τα έργα για το ρεύμα στην καμπίνα μου έχουν γίνει σχεδόν ένα μήνα τώρα αλλά δεν βλέπω ακόμα στο site της Cosmote διαθεσιμότητα. Ελπίζω να μην το πάνε του χρόνου...


Η ελπιδα πεθαινει τελευταια, αλλα παντα πεθαινει  :Razz: 
Αρχες του νεου ετους θα εχουμε διαθεσιμοτητα.

----------


## dmitspan

Δεν υποτίθεται ότι έχουν αναβαθμίσει την περιοχή εκεί;

----------


## Tzimakos

> άρχισε η απόβαση ..Μας την πέσανε  από επάνω τελικά  ,οι μάχες  αναμένονται  σκληρές..για να δούμε....
> 
> Τζων Κέννεντυ  & Αετού  γωνία το  πρώτο  θύμα  - έχουν ξαπλώσει  το  παλιό...


Αντε να κατεβαινουμε την Τζων κεννεντυ.. Στην ελευθεριας εχουμε υψωσει κιολας λευκες σημαιες. Δεν αντιστεκομαστε καθολου.

----------


## 4sonork

Έχουνε ρίξει την Παλιά καμπίνα. Μπαρουξη και σπαρτακου γωνιά  βρίσκεται κοντά στο δημοτικό.  Και είδα σκαψιματα σήμερα στο πάρκινγκ τού κολυμβητηρίου για αλλαγή της καμπίνας και εκεί

----------


## griniaris

Στην Φαβιερου παντως αλλαζουν και εκει καμπινες....   υπομονη, μπηκε το νερο στο αυλακι.

----------


## Kenzu44

Ωπα ρε παιδια που πατε;;;;Ποια τζων κενεντυ;;;; γυρνατε πισω! Αφησατε 2 καμπινες αφτιαχτες! Κοιτα να δεις που θα με κανουν να αλλαξω σπιτι στο τελος γιατι θα εχουν ξεχασει να αλλαξουν καμπινα! Ο λογος για την οδο μαρκορα και την οδο κισσαβου! Την τυχη μου μεσα πανω που παει να γελασει το χειλακι μας,μου κανουν παλι τριπλες!

----------


## Jazzer

Τι λέτε ορέ λοφιώτες ; Μπαρουξή και σπάρτακου γωνία είναι το καφάο μου, μόλις 100 μέτρα από εκεί που μένω !! Είναι η 390. Έλειπα εκτός αθηνών από την Τρίτη το πρωί και επέστρεψα απόψε στις 22.30, δεν πήρα είδηση ! Άντε με το καλό όλος ο λόφος να αναβαθμιστεί σε vdsl !  :Smile:

----------


## Kenzu44

Παιδες σοβαρα τωρα γιατι εχουν αφησει αυτες τις δυο καμπινες και εχουν προχωρησει για αλλου; μηπως υπαρχει καποιος που μπορει να μαθει η να γνωριζει το γιατι;

----------


## Jazzer

> Παιδες σοβαρα τωρα γιατι εχουν αφησει αυτες τις δυο καμπινες και εχουν προχωρησει για αλλου; μηπως υπαρχει καποιος που μπορει να μαθει η να γνωριζει το γιατι;


Μην ανησυχείς, ΔΕΝ υπάρχει περίπτωση να αναβαθμίζουν ολόκληρες περιοχές και να αφήσουν απέξω 2 ή 3 ή 13 καφάο. Απλά έχουν ανοίξει πολλά "μέτωπα", προφανώς τρέχουν και δε φτάνουν, θα αντικατασταθούν όλες στο τέλος, υπομονή μόνο !!  :Smile:

----------


## Kenzu44

> Μην ανησυχείς, ΔΕΝ υπάρχει περίπτωση να αναβαθμίζουν ολόκληρες περιοχές και να αφήσουν απέξω 2 ή 3 ή 13 καφάο. Απλά έχουν ανοίξει πολλά "μέτωπα", προφανώς τρέχουν και δε φτάνουν, θα αντικατασταθούν όλες στο τέλος, υπομονή μόνο !!


Την πρωτη φορα οταν αναβαθμιστηκε η αγ βασιλειου για 2 σπιτια δεν ειχα vdsl και τωρα επαιξε τριπλα Ροναλντο στο καφαο! Με γκαντεμια να μην εχει τελος και στην ελλαδα που ζουμε ολα πλεον μου μοιαζουν πιθανα!  :Very angry:   :Wall:

----------


## psolord

> Τι λέτε ορέ λοφιώτες ; Μπαρουξή και σπάρτακου γωνία είναι το καφάο μου, μόλις 100 μέτρα από εκεί που μένω !! Είναι η 390. Έλειπα εκτός αθηνών από την Τρίτη το πρωί και επέστρεψα απόψε στις 22.30, δεν πήρα είδηση ! Άντε με το καλό όλος ο λόφος να αναβαθμιστεί σε vdsl !


Δε φευγεις για καμια βδομαδουλα ακομα, να προχωρησουν τα εργα? Το καρμα σου τα καθυστερει!  :onetooth:

----------


## Jazzer

> Δε φευγεις για καμια βδομαδουλα ακομα, να προχωρησουν τα εργα? Το καρμα σου τα καθυστερει!


Λέτε κακίες κύριε και θα σας δώσουμε 30άρα και όχι 50άρα γραμμή !  :Laughing:   :Razz:

----------


## psolord

Αμα ειναι 30/30 δεχομαι!  :Razz:

----------


## Jazzer

Σε ποιό καφάο είναι η γραμμή σου ; Το γκρέμισε η μηχανοκίνητη ταξιαρχία ΟΤΕ ή ακόμα αντιστέκεται ;  :Razz: 
Πάντως έκανα μια μικρή βόλτα γύρω από την αγία αναστασία σήμερα το πρωί και είδα αρκετά ορύγματα - καφάο !  :Razz:

----------


## psolord

Ειμαι στο 378 εγω, εκατοδενδρα.

Το εχουν αλλαξει εδω και κανα δυο βδομαδες, αλλα οπτικη δε βλεπω και ανησυχω.

Χαιρομαι για την Αγια Αναστασια γιατι εχω φιλαρακια απο εκει πανω.

Νομιζω εβαλαν και μια καμπινα σημερα σε μια γειτονια λιγο πιο πανω απο το πρωην καφε "Δημος".

Ενας τεχνικος κυνηγουσε κατι ρομακια που τους ενοχλουσαν στις εγασιες τους στην Τζων Κενεντυ. Πολυ γελιο!  :Razz:

----------


## mike_871

απο βδομαδα σκαψιμο για οπτικη

----------


## Kenzu44

Να μου το θυμηθειτε οτι αυτες τις καμπινες επι μαρκορα και αγ Ελευθεριου και επισης επι της κισσαβου στην νεα ζωη δεν θα τις αλλαξουν και ενας θεος ξερει το λογο!

----------


## psolord

Δες το σχέδιο. Αν εκεί είναι αλλαγμένες, λογικά θα τις αλλάξουν.

----------


## Kenzu44

> Δες το σχέδιο. Αν εκεί είναι αλλαγμένες, λογικά θα τις αλλάξουν.


Ναι τα εχω δει τα σχεδια. Απλα ειναι καπως περιεργο να φτιαχνουν πελοπιδα,εθν. Αντιστασεως, αγ αλευθεριου απο χαμηλα και ανεβαινοντας να αλλαζουν ολες τις καμπινες μια μια με τη σειρα μεχρι το τερμα νεα ζωης και ξαφνικα να πηγαινουν αριστερα και να συνεχιζουν τζων κενεντυ! Δεν ειναι λιγο κουφο να αφηνουν 2 γειτονιες και να συνεχιζουν καπου αλλου; εμενα προσωπικα δεν μου κολλαει! Αν εχει κανεις διαπιστωσει κατι παρομοιο...

----------


## Hetfield

Οχι δεν ειναι καθολου κουφο αν ξερεις τις τεχνικες λεπτομερειες που διεπουν τις εργασιες.
Ειτε περασουν τωρα, ειτε σε δευτερο χρονο, VDSL στο Περιστερι θα δοθει απο αρχες του 2017.

----------


## Kenzu44

> Οχι δεν ειναι καθολου κουφο αν ξερεις τις τεχνικες λεπτομερειες που διεπουν τις εργασιες.
> Ειτε περασουν τωρα, ειτε σε δευτερο χρονο, VDSL στο Περιστερι θα δοθει απο αρχες του 2017.


Προς θεου δεν ειμαι ειδημονας και ευχομαι να γινουν ολα οπως πρεπει! Μακαρι να γνωριζα αυτες τις τεχνικες λεπτομερειες ωστε να μου λυνοντουσαν και εμενα αυτες οι αποριες.

----------


## Hetfield

Το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι καθε Περιστεριωτης θα εχει VDSL, οποτε δεν συντρεχει κανενας λογος ανησυχιας.
Τυχεροι ειστε σε σχεση με αλλους δημους  :Razz:

----------


## mirtiano

Δεν μου λετε παληκαρια,πως πατε απο ping σε 30-αρα vdsl?    Εδω χτυπαω 26,46,32,17 ms (speedtest.net της okla) καποια σταθερη μετρηση μπορουμε να κανουμε απο καπου; Μηπως παει αναλογα τον σερβερ;
Αναβω τσιγαρο και ξεκινα ο μπροουζερ οταν εχει μεινει η γοπα,μετα παει σφαιρα...δεν εχω παραπονο μετα...  :Razz:  Ευτυχως που δεν παιζω online παιχνιδια...

----------


## Kootoomootoo

Μπορείς να βάλεις fast path θα έχεις πάνω κάτω 5 ms

----------


## mirtiano

> Μπορείς να βάλεις fast path θα έχεις πάνω κάτω 5 ms


Εψαξα στα μενoυ του speedport entry 2i αλλα δεν ειδα πουθενα να λεει το path level ''fastpath''. Πρεπει μαλλον να επικοινωνησω με την εταιρεια ε;

----------


## Kootoomootoo

Ναι, σε 24 ώρες το πολύ στο βάζουν. Είναι δωρεάν.

----------


## anthip09

Ναι και ζητας να σε βαλουν σε fastpath mode

----------


## Mormnak

> Εψαξα στα μενoυ του speedport entry 2i αλλα δεν ειδα πουθενα να λεει το path level ''fastpath''. Πρεπει μαλλον να επικοινωνησω με την εταιρεια ε;

----------


## Hetfield

Μην πειραζετε το fastpath, ειδικα στο Περιστερι.
Μια ασταθης γραμμη ειναι μεγαλη ταλαιπωρια.

----------


## psolord

VDSL και ασταθης?

----------


## mirtiano

@Mormnak σ'ευχαριστω.Ειμαι στραβουλιακας...

γραφει Fast/interleaved πλακα μου κανουν; Και fast και interleaved ? ή εννοουν κατι σαν auto...

@Hetfield,
δεν θα χαρακτηριζα την γραμμη μου ασταθη.Δεν εχω παραπονο απο ταχυτητα και συμπεριφορα γραμμης (δεν εχω αποσυνδεσεις,σκαμπανεβασματα ταχυτητας,κλπ).
Το μονο μου παραπονο ειναι οτι αργει να ξεκινησει εκνευριστικα μερικες φορες.ΠΧ:

Γραφω στην γραμμη διευθυνσεων www adslgr com (δεν εβαλα τις 2 τελειες σκοπιμα) Γυριζει η ροδελα πανω αριστερα γυριζει,γυριζει και οταν γουσταρει ανοιγει και μου σπαει τα νευρα.
Ειμαι τακτικος δεν αφηνω σκουπιδια του ιστορικου να μαζευονται κλπ  σε browser kai windows,εχω τα καταλληλα εργαλεια για να κραταω την εγκατασταση του ολου λογισμικου και σκληρων δισκων σε καλη κατασταση.

----------


## Kootoomootoo

Έτσι είναι από default, το down πρέπει να είναι fast οπότε fast/fast έτσι σου μειώνει περίπου 2 mbits πάνω κάτω αλλά σου ρίχνει το ping

----------


## mirtiano

Μολις τους πηρα τηλεφωνο θα το γυρισουν σε fast/fast.
Αντε να δουμε τι συμπεριφορα θα δειξει τωρα..

----------


## Kootoomootoo

Σε πόση ώρα/ώρες σου είπαν;

----------


## mirtiano

Μολις το αλλαξαν τωρα path level = fast/fast

τωρα μαλιστα 8ms ping και χωρις καθυστερησεις. Σε 5 λεπτα το γυρισαν.Μπραβο ο ΟΤΕ....!!
Επεσε η ταχυτητα κατα 3 kbps.Σιγα τα αυγα...

Διορθωση :  Λαθος υπολογισμος -23 kbps το σωστο...

----------


## griniaris

> Μολις το αλλαξαν τωρα path level = fast/fast
> 
> τωρα μαλιστα 8ms ping και χωρις καθυστερησεις. Σε 5 λεπτα το γυρισαν.Μπραβο ο ΟΤΕ....!!
> Επεσε η ταχυτητα κατα *3 kbps*.Σιγα τα αυγα...


3 Mbps  μηπως?

----------


## Kootoomootoo

kbps εννοεί. Το μέγιστο της γραμμής του είναι 50κατι και έχει 30αρι οπότε δεν χάνει κυριολεκτικά τίποτα με το fast path

----------


## mirtiano

ΛΑΘΟΣ ΕΚΑΝΑ

ΗΤΑΝ 29993 και εγινε 29970 αρα εχασα 23 kbps. Και το Upload απο 2490 εγινε 2495  (+5) kbps.

Mε παρεσυρε το ρεμα....εεεεεε το τριαρι ηθελα να πω....  :Razz:

----------


## psolord

Μιρτιάνο για πες μας, σε επίπεδο browsing, παρατηρείς διαφορά με το ταχύτερο ping?

Αξίζει άραγε να τη γυρίσουμε και εμείς που δεν παίζουμε Online σε fastpath, όταν με το καλό αποκτήσουμε vdsl?

----------


## Kootoomootoo

Ναι, αξίζει και με το παραπάνω. Έτσι και αλλιώς δε θα έχετε και τίποτα να χάσετε με το fast path μαζί με το vdsl

----------


## mirtiano

> Μιρτιάνο για πες μας, σε επίπεδο browsing, παρατηρείς διαφορά με το ταχύτερο ping?
> 
> Αξίζει άραγε να τη γυρίσουμε και εμείς που δεν παίζουμε Online σε fastpath, όταν με το καλό αποκτήσουμε vdsl?


Λοιπον αξιζει επειδη ο browser υπακουει γρηγοροτερα στο κλικ του mouse.Δεν γνωριζω αν αυτο που εκανε σε εμενα,θα το κανει σε ολους.Πιθανον να μην σας το κανει.Αλλα αν σας το κανει ζητηστε fast/fast.
Tωρα μετα την αλλαγη,ειμαι οπως ειμουν πριν με το adsl που ηταν αρκετα γρηγοροι οι ιδιοι browser (firefox + chrome).
Πριν την αλλαγη,οταν ο browser αργουσε να ανταποκριθει στο κλικ,μπερδευομουν και νομιζα οτι ο διακοπτης του mouse δεν εκλεινε επαφη.Τοσο πολυ,με αποτελεσμα να επαναλαμβανω τα πατηματα του κλικ και τελικα ευρισκομουν αλλου κι αλλου ή εκτος σελιδας ή εβγαινα απο τον browser οταν τα κλικ ηταν για το αριστερο βελακι.
Πολυ σπανια δεν αργουσε τοσο πολυ.Δεν ηταν με σταθερη συχνοτητα εμφανισης η καθυστερηση που υπηρχε.

Το ξαναλεω,στην δικη μου περιπτωση το fast/fast αξιζε τον κοπο.
Δεν παιζω online παιχνιδια.Απλα το συμπτωμα αυτο μου εσπαγε τα νευρα.

----------


## mike_871

> Λοιπον αξιζει επειδη ο browser υπακουει γρηγοροτερα στο κλικ του mouse.


το upload fast εχει να κανει με το ποσο γρηγορα στελνεται η εντολη το down fast εχει να κανει ποσο γρηγορα ερχεται

----------


## mirtiano

> το upload fast εχει να κανει με το ποσο γρηγορα στελνεται η εντολη το down fast εχει να κανει ποσο γρηγορα ερχεται


Φιλε @mike_871

Δεν ειμαι τεχνικος,δεν ξερω τι κανει επακριβως το path level. Εκεινο που ξερω ειναι οτι τωρα ειμαι ενταξει.Δεν εχω την εκνευριστικη καθυστερηση που ειχα πριν την αλλαγη του Path level.
Για τα υπολοιπα δεν ξερω τι να σου πω...  :Embarassed:

----------


## mike_871

> Φιλε @mike_871
> 
> Δεν ειμαι τεχνικος,δεν ξερω τι κανει επακριβως το path level. Εκεινο που ξερω ειναι οτι τωρα ειμαι ενταξει.Δεν εχω την εκνευριστικη καθυστερηση που ειχα πριν την αλλαγη του Path level.
> Για τα υπολοιπα δεν ξερω τι να σου πω...


μια χαρα τα ειπες απλα μια διευκρινηση εκανα  :One thumb up:

----------


## romankonis

KV - 511 - ΔΕΗ

----------


## gegeor

Κατσαντώνη & Αγίας Αναστασίας  γωνία  έξω  από το  Λύκειο  τοποθετήθηκε  νεα καμπινα σημερα
Η καμπίνα  ειναι  η 394  στον χαρτη  ομως-δεν ξερω γιατι-  την δειχνει  945 

Προσπαθησα να  ενημερωσω τους  χαρτες ,http://fttxgr.eu/map?    αλλα  ΔΕΝ  το καταφερα

Παρακαλώ οποιος  συμφορουμιτης  εχει  την δυνατόττηα  να  ενημερωσει  τον χαρτη

φωτο εδω


ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## alexvsbcity

Η 205 στο σταθμό Αγίου Αντωνίου νομίζω πήρε ρεύμα.

----------


## mike_871

Καποια σκψιματα στην πελοπιδα και το παλιο φρεατιο του ΟΤΕ

----------


## Hetfield

> VDSL και ασταθης?


Ναι, ειδικα οι VDSL γραμμες, που χρησιμοποιουν περισσοτερο bandwidth στον ιδιο χαλκο, αρα και εχουν περισσοτερη ευαισθησια στο θορυβο και στο crosstalk.
Το οτι κλειδωνεις τερμα δε σημαινει οτι η γραμμη σου δεν μπορει να παραγει λαθη.
Στο κατω κατω, το δεν ειναι και δα κανα μεγαλο depth το interleave στις περισσοτερες γραμμες.

----------


## psolord

Ναι αλλα η αποσταση μειωνεται σε 1/8. Μπορει και λιγοτερο. Εμενα η καμπινα μου ειναι στα  150 μετρα. Καμια σχεση με τα 1800 που ειναι τωρα. Τι λαθη να βγαλει στα 150 μετρα;

----------


## Jazzer

Σήμερα τοποθετήθηκε και η 390, Μπαρουξή και Σπάρτακου γωνία, από την οποία περιμένω τα καλύτερα !  :Razz:  
9 ολόκληρα χρόνια περίμενα αυτή τη στιγμή, έχει ειδοποιηθεί και η Preservation Jazz Hall Band για τα εγκαίνια !!  :Razz: 
http://www.preservationhalljazzband.com/

----------


## gegeor

> Σήμερα τοποθετήθηκε και η 390, Μπαρουξή και Σπάρτακου γωνία, από την οποία περιμένω τα καλύτερα !  
> 9 ολόκληρα χρόνια περίμενα αυτή τη στιγμή, έχει ειδοποιηθεί και η Preservation Jazz Hall Band για τα εγκαίνια !! 
> http://www.preservationhalljazzband.com/


ζούμε  μεγάλες στιγμές  στον Λόφο   Αξιωματικών... :Worthy:

----------


## Jazzer

Μας αφήσανε για το τέλος στο Περιστέρι, αλλά αν αναλογιστεί κάποιος ότι πρόκειται για αρκετά μεγάλο δήμο (4ος στην επικράτεια) σε έκταση και πληθυσμό, δικαιολογείται η όποια καθυστέρηση. Άντε και σε ενεργοποιήσεις από Μάρτιο, προσωπική εκτίμηση και μόνο !  :One thumb up:

----------


## douke

Απλά για να ειδώ εάν ο οτε δίνει γραμμες στην WIND στην περιοχή μιας και εγώ έχω Wind

----------


## mike_871

> Μας αφήσανε για το τέλος στο Περιστέρι, αλλά αν αναλογιστεί κάποιος ότι πρόκειται για αρκετά μεγάλο δήμο (4ος στην επικράτεια) σε έκταση και πληθυσμό, δικαιολογείται η όποια καθυστέρηση. Άντε και σε ενεργοποιήσεις από Μάρτιο, προσωπική εκτίμηση και μόνο !


Oχι και για τελος υπαρχουν ακομα αρκετοι δημοι.
Το ποιος μας αφησε τωρα ειναι μεγαλη κουβεντα, οποιος εχει διαβασει το θεμα πιστευω πως εχει καταλαβει

----------


## ThReSh

Cough Cough, o Μάεβιους?  :Razz:

----------


## Jazzer

> Oχι και για τελος υπαρχουν ακομα αρκετοι δημοι.
> Το ποιος μας αφησε τωρα ειναι μεγαλη κουβεντα, οποιος εχει διαβασει το θεμα πιστευω πως εχει καταλαβει


Εννοώ από τις τελευταίες γειτονιές του δήμου Περιστερίου, όχι γενικά !  :Smile:

----------


## lghikas

> Σήμερα τοποθετήθηκε και η 390, Μπαρουξή και Σπάρτακου γωνία, από την οποία περιμένω τα καλύτερα !  
> 9 ολόκληρα χρόνια περίμενα αυτή τη στιγμή, έχει ειδοποιηθεί και η Preservation Jazz Hall Band για τα εγκαίνια !! 
> http://www.preservationhalljazzband.com/
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 175768


Η 390 πριν μία ώρα, γίνεται μεικτονόμηση


Είπαν ότι σε 2 μήνες περίπου θα περάσουν οπτική ίνα για να συνδεθεί.

----------


## psolord

Έλα να'ρχονται τα μπιτόνια!  :Clap: 

Αλλά ρε παιδιά οριζόντιο το κινητό άμα βγάζουμε φωτογραφίες. :Wink:

----------


## Jazzer

> Η 390 πριν μία ώρα, γίνεται μεικτονόμηση
> 
> 
> Είπαν ότι σε 2 μήνες περίπου θα περάσουν οπτική ίνα για να συνδεθεί.


Είσαι γείτονας ;  :Razz: 
Η οπτική έχει ήδη φτάσει 3 στενά παράλληλα από την 390 και θέλουν 2 μήνες ;

----------


## lghikas

> Είσαι γείτονας ; 
> Η οπτική έχει ήδη φτάσει 3 στενά παράλληλα από την 390 και θέλουν 2 μήνες ;


Γείτονας όχι... αλλά είναι και δεν είναι 50 μέτρα από το οπτικό μου πεδίο  :Smile: 
Και εγώ παραξενεύτηκα, ελπίζω να δοθεί και εμπορικά μαζί, δεν ξέρω κάτι άλλο.

----------


## Jazzer

Πριν λίγο συνάντησα τεχνικούς του ΟΤΕ (και κυριακή δουλεύουν...) στο λόφο αξ/κών και σε συζήτηση που είχαμε ως προς την ενεργοποίηση των καμπίνων και την παροχή  vdsl ήταν κατηγορηματικοί για δίμηνο max. 
Μου είπαν ότι βιάζονται πολύ να τελειώσουν όλο το περιστέρι μέχρι το τέλος του έτους, προσωπικά το βλέπω δύσκολο με τις μέχρι τώρα πληροφορίες που έχουμε για τους χρόνους ενεργοποίησης σε άλλες καμπίνες, αλλά ίσως να πάνε πιο γρήγορα από τώρα και στο εξής...

----------


## aguila21

Καμιά εκτίμηση για μείωση της τιμής από τους παρόχους υπάρχει;Τα +10 ευρώ που θέλει η φορθνετ δεν είναι λίγα...

----------


## psolord

Πιστεύω ότι μόλις αρχίσουν να λήγουν τα τρέχοντα διετή συμβόλαια, θα δούμε κάποια μείωση τιμών.

Φυσικά υπάρχουν και συμβόλαια εκτός Δήμου Περιστερίου. Είμαστε από τους τελευταίους που παίρνουμε VDSL.

Όταν λοιπόν η συνολική καμπύλη των λήξεων γίνει μεγαλύτερη από την καμπύλη των ενάρξεων, τότε θα πέσουν οι τιμές.

Υπολογίζω γύρω στο χρόνο για να δούμε κάποια επίδραση.

Και φυσικά αυτό θα ισχύει για νέους συνδρομητές. Όποιους τους πιάσει στα μέσα του συμβολαίου, θα πρέπει να πάνε αλλού με κόστος υπαναχώρησης.

----------


## makfil

Με βάση ποια στοιχεία έγινε αυτή η εκτίμηση;
Αναφέρεσαι σε συγκεκριμένο πάροχο ή σε όλους;
Προσωπικά, δεν έχω δει μείωση τιμών στα 3 χρόνια που έχω vdsl/Wind από KV

----------


## griniaris

Η προσωπικη μου εμπειρια παντως ειναι η εξης....   

Ειμαι στη 4νετ με παγιο 20.50€   μετα κόπων και βασανων εχω παρει αυτη την τιμη με 2 voip καναλια φωνης με το ιδιο νουμερο + adsl + static + 1 ωρα κινητα.

Παιρνω τηλεφωνο για να δω τι διαφορα θα εχω αν προσθεσω vdsl και με ενημερωνουν πως θα χασω το προνομιακο τιμολογιο που εχω και θα παω στα 39.20€  με 24μηνη δεσμευση. 

Μηνιαιες ειναι οι τιμες.....   :Smile: 

Οποτε τα υπολογισα και δεν ξερω ακομα τι θα κανω.... αφου τα +19 € επιπλεον για vdsl ειναι μεγαλη διαφορα..   + την δεσμευση αφου τωρα ειμαι σε αοριστου.

----------


## jkoukos

> Πιστεύω ότι μόλις αρχίσουν να λήγουν τα τρέχοντα διετή συμβόλαια, θα δούμε κάποια μείωση τιμών.


Σε 3-4 χρόνια, ίσως δούμε κάποια μείωση. Όσο ισχύει το σημερινό καθεστώς, μην περιμένεις ουσιαστική αλλαγή.




> Φυσικά υπάρχουν και συμβόλαια εκτός Δήμου Περιστερίου. Είμαστε από τους τελευταίους που παίρνουμε VDSL.


Εννοείς της χώρας, της Αττικής ή κάτι άλλο. Συνολικά στην χώρα ήμαστε περίπου στο 1/3 κάλυψης, μαζί με τις περιοχές που τώρα αναβαθμίζονται.
Ακόμη και στην Αττική, στους μισούς δήμους δεν υπάρχει μέχρι σήμερα πρόβλεψη αναβάθμισης, πόσο μάλλον για παροχή υπηρεσίας από καμπίνες.

----------


## GeorgeH

> Η προσωπικη μου εμπειρια παντως ειναι η εξης....   
> 
> Ειμαι στη 4νετ με παγιο 20.50€   μετα κόπων και βασανων εχω παρει αυτη την τιμη με 2 voip καναλια φωνης με το ιδιο νουμερο + adsl + static + 1 ωρα κινητα.
> 
> Παιρνω τηλεφωνο για να δω τι διαφορα θα εχω αν προσθεσω vdsl και με ενημερωνουν πως θα χασω το προνομιακο τιμολογιο που εχω και θα παω στα 39.20€  με 24μηνη δεσμευση. 
> 
> Μηνιαιες ειναι οι τιμες.....  
> 
> Οποτε τα υπολογισα και δεν ξερω ακομα τι θα κανω.... αφου τα +19 € επιπλεον για vdsl ειναι μεγαλη διαφορα..   + την δεσμευση αφου τωρα ειμαι σε αοριστου.


Μείνε όπως είσαι.

----------


## psolord

> Με βάση ποια στοιχεία έγινε αυτή η εκτίμηση;
> Αναφέρεσαι σε συγκεκριμένο πάροχο ή σε όλους;
> Προσωπικά, δεν έχω δει μείωση τιμών στα 3 χρόνια που έχω vdsl/Wind από KV


Δεν έχεις δει μείωση γιατί είσαστε λίγοι χρήστες VDSL. Όταν θα γίνουμε πολλοί και τα συμβόλαια που θα λήγουν θα αποκτήσουν έναν αξιόλογο όγκο, τότε θα αρχίσουν οι προσφορές.

Υπήρχε VDSL από KV στην Αττική πριν από τρία χρόνια? Πωπω μας παρα-άργησαν εδώ πέρα.

Τότε μιας και το Περιστέρι είναι ένας από τους μεγαλύτερους Δήμους της χώρας, μάλλον για διετία πάμε για κάποια μείωση τιμών.

Εκτιμήσεις κάνω και σαν στοιχεία παίρνω την σταθερή αύξηση ταχυτήτων DSL με ταυτόχρονη μείωση τιμών, από τότε που είχαμε 384kbps με 35 ευρώ.

Αν αληθεύει αυτό που λένε ότι ο κάθε πάροχος πληρώνει στον ΟΤΕ 12 ευρώ για ADSL γραμμή και 14 ευρώ για VDSL, τότε μένει μόνο να κάνει ένας πάροχος την αρχή των προσφορών για να ακολουθήσουν και οι άλλοι.

----------


## jkoukos

> Τότε μιας και το Περιστέρι είναι ένας από τους μεγαλύτερους Δήμους της χώρας, μάλλον για διετία πάμε για κάποια μείωση τιμών.


Kάτσε πρώτα να μπουν μέσα και οι μεγαλύτεροι από το Περιστέρι αλλά και αυτοί με πάνω από 60000 πληθυσμό και μετά βλέπουμεεεε αν θα κάνουν μειώσεις.




> Εκτιμήσεις κάνω και σαν στοιχεία παίρνω την σταθερή αύξηση ταχυτήτων DSL με ταυτόχρονη μείωση τιμών, από τότε που είχαμε 384kbps με 35 ευρώ.


Ξεχνάς ότι πέρασαν 10+ χρόνια από εκείνη την περίοδο για να δούμε μείωση των τιμών;
Μάλλον να το θέσω καλύτερα. Η τιμή παραμένει η ίδια αλλά αυξάνει η ταχύτητα σύνδεσης. Μόνον όμως όταν υπάρχει νέα τεχνολογία που θα είναι premium.




> Αν αληθεύει αυτό που λένε ότι ο κάθε πάροχος πληρώνει στον ΟΤΕ 12 ευρώ για ADSL γραμμή και 14 ευρώ για VDSL, τότε μένει μόνο να κάνει ένας πάροχος την αρχή των προσφορών για να ακολουθήσουν και οι άλλοι.


Τα ποσά αυτά είναι μόνο το μηνιαίο πάγιο για την γραμμή. Υπάρχουν και άλλα εφάπαξ έξοδα προς τον ΟΤΕ, αλλά και τα υπόλοιπα που έχει κάθε πάροχος για να πουλά υπηρεσίες.
Με ποιο ποσό νομίζεις ότι μπορούν να πουλήσουν ώστε να μην μπαίνουν μέσα;

----------


## psolord

Σαφως και δεν ξεχναω τα 10+ χρονια, αλλα εχουμε χαοτικη διαφορα εκτοτε. Μιλαμε για 50Mbit/384kbps=130 φορες μεγαλυτερη ταχυτητα, για τα ιδια λεφτα ~35 ευρω. Κατα μεσο ορο δηλαδη, 130/12 χρονια=10.8 φορες αυξηση ταχυτητας το χρονο.

Η προοδος της τεχνολογιας και η εκμεταλλευση νεων φασματων, εχουν δωσει τρομερα οφελη στον καταναλωτη, χωρις να χρειαζεται να πληρωνουμε 130 φορες πανω απο οτι πληρωναμε το 2004.

Ακριβως το ποσο που θα ηταν λογικο, δεν το ξερω, αλλα σαν θιασωτης πολλων μορφων τεχνλογιας, ξερω οτι πληρωνεις premium για καθε καινουριο γυαλιστερο καμπανακι. Οταν λοιπον η γυαλαδα του VDSL αρχισει να ξεθωριαζει, θα πεσουν και οι τιμες. 

Αυτο που με προβληματιζει σαν καταναλωτη, ειναι το οτι υπαρχει η Ιναλαν, που με 27 ευρω το μηνα σου φερνει οπτικη ινα στο σπιτι σου. Αντε και κατι ψιλα για το τηλεφωνο να παει 35 ευρω.

Οταν λοιπον η Ιναλαν, φερνει οπτικη 100/100, με σκαψιματα, τρυπηματα, αδειες για καθε πελατη ξεχωριστα και σου ζηταει 35 ευρω, χωρις δεσμευση συμβολαιου, οι αλλοι γιατι ζητανε το ιδιο για πολυ μαζικοτερη υπηρεσια?

Αρα καποιο λακκο εχει η φαβα και πιστευω οτι το VDSL μπορει καλλιστα να κοστιζει λιγοτερο απο 30 ευρω, χωρις να μπαινει ο παροχος μεσα.

----------


## Jazzer

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τον συμπολίτη - συμφορουμίτη !  :Smile: 
Περιθώρια σίγουρα υπάρχουν για μείωση τιμών στο vdsl, το θέμα είναι όπως πολύ σωστά ειπώθηκε ποιός θα κάνει την αρχή. Ας μας πουν και οι φίλοι που διαμένουν στο εξωτερικό, το vdsl αλλά και το ftth είναι σαφώς φθηνότερα σε σχέση με τις τιμές που υπάρχουν εδώ.
Όμως, όσο περισσότερες καμπίνες / συνδέσεις vdsl θα έχουμε, τόσο θα μεγαλώνει και ο ανταγωνισμός των παρόχων (όσοι επιβιώνουν μέχρι στιγμής).
Αθήνα (κέντρο), Πειραιάς, Θεσσαλονίκη, Περιστέρι (κοντεύουμε) Πάτρα και άλλες μεγάλες πόλεις της χώρας, θα "φουσκώσουν" τον αριθμό συνδρομητών vdsl, μιλάμε για πολλές χιλιάδες γραμμές !
Στη γειτονιά μου μίλησα με 2 γείτονες που είδαν τις φρέσκες καμπίνες του ΟΤΕ και ψήνονται ήδη για vdsl ! 
Δεν μιλάμε για απαιτητικούς χρήστες, αλλά απλά για αναγνώστες του facebook και του in.gr, φανταστείτε οι νεότεροι, πιο ψαγμένοι κλπ., σαν καραμελίτσες θα πουλήσει το vdsl !

----------


## jkoukos

Πριν από 10 χρόνια πληρώναμε 35€ για 384, αλλά υπήρχε και το dial up. Σήμερα έχουμε premium το 50/5 και καλώς εχόντων των πραγμάτων σε 10 χρόνια θα έχουμε FTTx στην ίδια τιμή.
Όταν αυξηθούν οι χρήστες του VDSL, τότε θα πέσει η τιμή του ADSL για όσους συνεχίσουν να το θέλουν. Με το FTTx θα εξαφανισθεί το ADSL (όπως έγινε με το dial up) και την θέση του θα πάρει το VDSL.
Κύκλος είναι και γυρίζει. Για να πέσει η σημερινή τιμή της υπηρεσίας, πρέπει πρώτα να υπάρχει η αντίστοιχη premium. Συμβαίνει παντού στην αγορά προϊόντων και υπηρεσιών.

Μην συγκρίνεται ανόμοια πράγματα. Δεν είναι το ίδιο ένα κάθετος τηλεπικοινωνιακός πάροχος (οι 5 που έχουμε σήμερα) με την όποια Inalan, HCN κλπ. Ούτε τον ίδιο αριθμό συνδρομητών έχουν, αλλά ούτε και τις ίδιες υπηρεσίες και ανάγκες σε bandwidth και κυκλώματα διασύνδεσης. Όμως καλώς υπάρχουν και οι μικροί διότι ο ανταγωνισμός βολεύει τους οικιακούς πελάτες.

----------


## 4sonork

Νέα καμπίνα η 288 Αραχοβης και δρηρου στο κολυμβητήριο

----------


## Ioannis46

μην περιμενετε ενεργοποιηση πριν τις αρχες 2017

----------


## Hetfield

> μην περιμενετε ενεργοποιηση πριν τις αρχες 2017


Ετσι ειναι.
Καλωσηρθες παρεπιπτοντως.

----------


## mike_871

> μην περιμενετε ενεργοποιηση πριν τις αρχες 2017


οχι ολοι

----------


## anthip09

Πάντως στο πατρικό μου χαμηλά στο παλιό άλτερ, η καμπίνα εχει μπει απο μέσα Ιουλίου, αλλά ακομα δεν...

----------


## Spanos

337 Νίκης και Ελευθερίας

----------


## Tzimakos

Σπανε θα σε φαω.. Τωρα γυρισα απο Βυρωνα που μαζεψα εναν ξαδερφο γνωστου που τον κερατωσε η γκομενα και ειχε ξεμεινει στους δρομους του Βυρωνα να κλαιει τη μοιρα του, και την βλεπω ξεκοιλιασμενη, λεω  Καρμα! Παω να την βαλω στο adslgr. Που μενεις πλακα-πλακα να κανουμε κανα παρτυ οταν αναστηθει και δωσει τα φωτα της στη γειτονια?

Παντως στο χαρτη το ID της εχει μπει σαν 372.

----------


## Jazzer

> Σπανε θα σε φαω.. Τωρα γυρισα απο Βυρωνα που μαζεψα εναν ξαδερφο γνωστου που τον κερατωσε η γκομενα και ειχε ξεμεινει στους δρομους του Βυρωνα να κλαιει τη μοιρα του, και την βλεπω ξεκοιλιασμενη, λεω  Καρμα! Παω να την βαλω στο adslgr. Που μενεις πλακα-πλακα να κανουμε κανα παρτυ οταν αναστηθει και δωσει τα φωτα της στη γειτονια?
> 
> Παντως στο χαρτη το ID της εχει μπει σαν 372.


Πες του ότι το VDSL θα τον κάνει να ξεχάσει γρήγορα τη γκόμενα !  :Laughing:

----------


## Spanos

> Σπανε θα σε φαω.. Τωρα γυρισα απο Βυρωνα που μαζεψα εναν ξαδερφο γνωστου που τον κερατωσε η γκομενα και ειχε ξεμεινει στους δρομους του Βυρωνα να κλαιει τη μοιρα του, και την βλεπω ξεκοιλιασμενη, λεω  Καρμα! Παω να την βαλω στο adslgr. Που μενεις πλακα-πλακα να κανουμε κανα παρτυ οταν αναστηθει και δωσει τα φωτα της στη γειτονια?
> 
> Παντως στο χαρτη το ID της εχει μπει σαν 372.


Εγω ειμαι στην 339 Κλεισούρας και Ελευθερίας, ακυρο 372 είναι. Δε ξερω πως χτες την ειδα 337 :Razz:

----------


## zatast

> Πριν λίγο συνάντησα τεχνικούς του ΟΤΕ (και κυριακή δουλεύουν...) στο λόφο αξ/κών και σε συζήτηση που είχαμε ως προς την ενεργοποίηση των καμπίνων και την παροχή  vdsl ήταν κατηγορηματικοί για δίμηνο max. 
> Μου είπαν ότι βιάζονται πολύ να τελειώσουν όλο το περιστέρι μέχρι το τέλος του έτους, προσωπικά το βλέπω δύσκολο με τις μέχρι τώρα πληροφορίες που έχουμε για τους χρόνους ενεργοποίησης σε άλλες καμπίνες, αλλά ίσως να πάνε πιο γρήγορα από τώρα και στο εξής...


παιδες καταρχην να ενημερωσω οτι μετα τις καμπινες που μπηκαν στην περιοχη απο Λ.Αθηνων-Δερβενακιων εως και την Δ. Γουναρη στον Αγιο Αντωνη,ειδα πριν λιγο καιρο να μπαινουν και πανω απο την Πελασγιας στην Παρθενιου ενω αυτες τις μερες αλλαξαν την καμπινα πανω στην πλατεια του Λοφου Αξιωματικων στην Κενεντυ και 2 στενα πιο κατω στην Καλαβρυτων (382 και 383)....αντε πλησιαζουμε κι εμεις...
οι πρωτες που ειπα πρεπει να εχουν συνδεθει με το κεντρο (χωρις να εχουν δοθει προς χρηση) γιατι ειχα δει εργα να γινονται καθημερινα που τελειωσαν και τωρα θα προχωρησουν συνδεσεις και τις επομενες .Οντως πρεπει να υπαρχει πλανο να δοθουν στο τελος του ετους  οσο περισσοτερες καμπινες προλαβουν μια και κατι τετοιο εμαθα απο φιλο στον ΟΤΕ.Αντε με το καλο να συνδεθουμε ολοι.εγω τοσο χαμηλα που συγχρονιζω σιγουρα θα βαλω το 30αρι εχοντας και TV




> Εγω ειμαι στην 339 Κλεισούρας και Ελευθερίας, όταν είχα καταχωρήσει την καμπίνα έλεγε 372 αλλα τώρα που ξαναβλέπω τη φωτογραφία απο την αριστερή μεριά λεει 337 και απο την δεξιά ελεγε το ίδιο αλλα ξεκόλλησαν οι μεταλικοί αριθμοί κι απο κάτω εμφανίστηκε ένα 7 και ένα 2. Επίσης απο πάνω στο box λεει 337-20, οπότε η καμπίνα είναιη 337. Τωρα προσπάθησα να κάνω edit αλλα δεν...


ετσι οπως το πας αυριο θα λεει 323 !!  :onetooth:  :onetooth:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Spanos

> ετσι οπως το πας αυριο θα λεει 323 !!


372 ειναι, δε ξερω πως το ειδα χτες :Drunk:

----------


## Tzimakos

> Εγω ειμαι στην 339 Κλεισούρας και Ελευθερίας, ακυρο 372 είναι. Δε ξερω πως χτες την ειδα 337


Α εισαι στο εργαστηριο. Την κοιταω κι αυτην οταν περναω, ακομα τιποτα. Λογικα θα παρει σειρα κι αυτη.

----------


## Spanos

340 Mεσσηνίας και 373 Σαγγαρίου και Μαντινείας

----------


## maxtak

..ελα με τους χαβαλεδες...
έχουν κάνει πριν καποιους μηνες αναβαθμιση  VDSL 50 σε επαγγελματία σχεδόν απέναντι γυρω στα 150μ. απο το κέντρο (Π.Τσαλδαρη) και συγχρονίζει σχεδόν 18 
ελα με τους χαβαλεδες...

----------


## mike_871

Απ'οτι φενεται θα αργισει λιγο η ΔΕΔΔΗΕ αρα παμε για αρχες 2017 ενεργοποιηση

----------


## Spanos

> Απ'οτι φενεται θα αργισει λιγο η ΔΕΔΔΗΕ αρα παμε για αρχες 2017 ενεργοποιηση


Αυτό φταίει τώρα...εδω σε κάθε καμπίνα, πρέπει να περάσει πρώτα ο οικοδόμος, μετα ο τεχνικός, μετα να μπεί η οπτική και μετα η ΔΕΗ. Σε όλα αυτα μεσολαβεί σκάψιμο τρύπας, καλούπωμα, να στεγνώσουν τα μπετά, κλείσιμο τρύπας, άνοιγμα ξανα, κλείσιμο, άνοιγμα ξανα, κλείσιμο ξανά, αν δε σπάσουν κάνα σωλήνα νερού όπως στην Άνθιμου Γαζή και Αρκαδίας, συν τις καιρικές συνθήκες του χειμώνα που κάποιες μέρες αναγκαστικά δε θα δουλέψουν λόγω βροχών κλπ. Δε ζηλέυω καθόλου τους άτυχους που έχουν καμπίνα εξω απο σπίτι τους και επι μήνες ανοίγουν και κλείνουν και δουλεύουν τα κομπρεσέρ. 

Υπόμονη και κάποια στιγμή θα μπεί, το 2016 άλλωστε το έχουμε ξεγραμμένο γιατι με τα χρόνια εμπειρίας ξέρουμε οτι δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να γίνει κάτι μέσα στο χρονοδιάγραμμα και φυσικά θα κινηθεί γη και ουρανός για να γίνουν όλα όσο πιο αργά γίνεται και να προκύψουν όσο περισσότερα προβλήματα γίνεται και εννοείται τελευταία καμπίνα που θα ενεργοποιηθεί θα είναι η δικιά μου και του *Jazzer* και μόλις ενεργοποιηθεί θα υπάρξει βλάβη  :Razz:

----------


## mike_871

> Αυτό φταίει τώρα...εδω σε κάθε καμπίνα, πρέπει να περάσει πρώτα ο οικοδόμος, μετα ο τεχνικός, μετα να μπεί η οπτική και μετα η ΔΕΗ. Σε όλα αυτα μεσολαβεί σκάψιμο τρύπας, καλούπωμα, να στεγνώσουν τα μπετά, κλείσιμο τρύπας, άνοιγμα ξανα, κλείσιμο, άνοιγμα ξανα, κλείσιμο ξανά,


Υπερβαλλεις λιγο, επισεις αυτο γινεται γιατι δεν μπορουν να γινονται παραλληλα εργασιες (γιατι μπορει π.χ να μην προλαβαινουν τον ΟΤΕ) και ετσι οι τρυπες θα εμεναν ανοιχτες για πολυ καιρο.
Και θα γραψεις εδω εχει περασει ενας μηνας και δεν εχουν κλεισει την τρυπα και δεν μπορουμε να περπατησουμε στο πεζοδρομιο.

----------


## GeorgeH

> Υπερβαλλεις λιγο, επισεις αυτο γινεται γιατι δεν μπορουν να γινονται παραλληλα εργασιες (γιατι μπορει π.χ να μην προλαβαινουν τον ΟΤΕ) και ετσι οι τρυπες θα εμεναν ανοιχτες για πολυ καιρο.
> Και θα γραψεις εδω εχει περασει ενας μηνας και δεν εχουν κλεισει την τρυπα και δεν μπορουμε να περπατησουμε στο πεζοδρομιο.


Είναι πολύ δύσκολο τα συνεργεία να είναι πλαναρισμένα μαζί ή χρονικά κοντά ώστε να μη γίνεται η 2πλοδουλειά που αναφέρθηκε. Αν υπήρχε τώρα κοινό συνεργείο ή κάποιου τύπου κοινοπραξία ανάμεσα σε ΟΤΕ/ΔΕΗ τουλάχιστον στο κομμάτι που αφορά σκαψίματα για υποδομές, τότε θα μπορούσε να γίνεται εύκολα άπαξ η δουλειά και να βελτιωθούν και οι χρόνοι κάλυψης του δικτύου. Ίσως δε να κωλυσιεργούν και οι του ΟΤΕ επίτηδες, αφού ούτως ή άλλως έχουν και το πεπόνι και το μαχαίρι.

----------


## Jazzer

> Υπόμονη και κάποια στιγμή θα μπεί, το 2016 άλλωστε το έχουμε ξεγραμμένο γιατι με τα χρόνια εμπειρίας ξέρουμε οτι δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να γίνει κάτι μέσα στο χρονοδιάγραμμα και φυσικά θα κινηθεί γη και ουρανός για να γίνουν όλα όσο πιο αργά γίνεται και να προκύψουν όσο περισσότερα προβλήματα γίνεται και εννοείται τελευταία καμπίνα που θα ενεργοποιηθεί θα είναι η δικιά μου και του *Jazzer* και μόλις ενεργοποιηθεί θα υπάρξει βλάβη


Χαχαχα τι εννοείς, μήπως είμαστε σεσημασμένοι και μας έχουν φακελώσει στον ΟΤΕ της περιοχής ;  :Razz:

----------


## GeorgeH

> Χαχαχα τι εννοείς, μήπως είμαστε σεσημασμένοι και μας έχουν φακελώσει στον ΟΤΕ της περιοχής ;


Χαχαχαχα! 
ΟΤΕ: Μητρώο 11 μου θέλατε ε; Θα σας φτιάξω τώρα...

----------


## Spanos

Ούπς κάτι έγινε λάθος στην παραδεισίων

----------


## Mormnak

> Ούπς κάτι έγινε λάθος στην παραδεισίων


Ο κλασσικός Ελληνάρας ΟΤΕτζης... να υποθέσω οτι η καμπίνα θα δουλεύει και με πετρέλαιο....  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## psolord

Έλα μωρέ σιγά το λάθος, λες και έχει κανείς πλέον λεφτά για πετρέλαιο!  :onetooth:

----------


## metalover

Στην δικια μου καμπινα (613) η ΔΕΗ περασε την προιγουμενη εβδομαδα, εκαναν την δουλεια τους και τωρα μενει να το κλεισουνε. Ποσο καιρο θελει μετα για να δωσει ο ΟΤΕ VDSL περιπου;

----------


## Spanos

Χειμώνας ήρθε, δε χρειάζεται να ανοίγεις και παράθυρο :Laughing:

----------


## GeorgeH

> Χειμώνας ήρθε, δε χρειάζεται να ανοίγεις και παράθυρο


Αμάν πια τους φάγατε τους ανθρώπους.
Δε φαίνεται στη φωτό πάντως ότι δεν ανοίγει. Μάλλον ανοίγει αφού τα φύλλα είναι πιο ψηλά.

----------


## anthip09

> Στην δικια μου καμπινα (613) η ΔΕΗ περασε την προιγουμενη εβδομαδα, εκαναν την δουλεια τους και τωρα μενει να το κλεισουνε. Ποσο καιρο θελει μετα για να δωσει ο ΟΤΕ VDSL περιπου;


Στο πατρικό μου εχουν δώσει ρεύμα στην καμπίνα εδω και 40 μέρες περίπου, αλλά ακομα τπτ...

----------


## Jazzer

> Χειμώνας ήρθε, δε χρειάζεται να ανοίγεις και παράθυρο
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 176224


Στη θέση του θα ζήταγα από τον ΟΤΕ FTTW
(Fiber Through The Window) !   :Razz:

----------


## psolord

:ROFL:

----------


## Spanos

σωληνας για φυσιμα ινας στη Δαμασκηνου by τεχνοτελ



- - - Updated - - -




> Αμάν πια τους φάγατε τους ανθρώπους.
> Δε φαίνεται στη φωτό πάντως ότι δεν ανοίγει. Μάλλον ανοίγει αφού τα φύλλα είναι πιο ψηλά.


Ανοίγει μονο σπαστό και βάζεις και το καφεδάκι πάνω  :Razz:

----------


## PitoguroGR

Εγώ ελπίζω σε adsl!
Άκου 1,5 χρόνο να μην υπάρχει τηλεφωνική γραμμή και adsl! 


Να πω πως στο Λόφο αρχίσαν τα σκαψίματα.
Κοντά στο Terrys και στο φαρμακείο δίπλα από το κατάστημα Γερμανός! Για να δούμε μπας και έχουμε adsl κάποτε!

----------


## zatast

> 340 Mεσσηνίας και 373 Σαγγαρίου και Μαντινείας
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 176144
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 176143


ετοιμη απο χθες το μεσημερι η 373 



ηταν 5 παλικαρια απο νωρις εχθες,μας εκοψαν για κανενα 2ωρο περιπου και οταν επανηλθαμε ημουν απο 6100 down στο 6900 με G.dmt και attenuation 32db απο 34.δεν το πειραζω αφου ανεβηκα λιγο κι ας μην ειναι θεωρητικα σε ADSL2+ .ετσι κι αλλιως πανω απο 8 δεν μπορω να πιασω με ADSL.υπομονη ως τις αρχες του χρονου λοιπον οπου ολα δειχνουν οτι θα δοθουν προς χρηση ολες οι καμπινες του Περιστεριου οποτε και θα κανω αιτηση για 30αρι.   :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo: 




> 372 ειναι, δε ξερω πως το ειδα χτες


ρε γειτονα εισαι σε εκεινη την απομονωμενη στο στενακι ε ? λογικα σημερα-αυριο θα παρεις σειρα αφου εισαι μετα την Νικης&Ελευθεριας  :Wink: 

πιο κατω στη Σαγγαριου και Δαμασκηνου εσκαβαν χθες το πρωϊ και ειχε λιγο τουρλουμπουκι με την κινηση.anyway εκαναν τη στροφη για την ανοδο της Σαγγαριου προς τις δικες μας και συνεχισαν και τη Δαμασκηνου.σημερα ειχε ησυχια εκει πιθανον θα συνεχισουν απο εβδομαδα.ισως ριχνουν την οπτικη απο τις αρχες της Δαμασκηνου  (πανω απο την "Τριπολη") που ειχε περαστει εδω και καιρο. 




> Εγώ ελπίζω σε adsl!
> Άκου 1,5 χρόνο να μην υπάρχει τηλεφωνική γραμμή και adsl! 
> 
> 
> Να πω πως στο Λόφο αρχίσαν τα σκαψίματα.
> Κοντά στο Terrys και στο φαρμακείο δίπλα από το κατάστημα Γερμανός! Για να δούμε μπας και έχουμε adsl κάποτε!


απο ΟΤΕ τι σου εχουν πει ?? δεν εχει παει το συνεργειο να συνδεσει το καλωδιο στο δρομο με την πολυκατοικια ???  :Thinking:

----------


## metalover

> Στο πατρικό μου εχουν δώσει ρεύμα στην καμπίνα εδω και 40 μέρες περίπου, αλλά ακομα τπτ...


Καλα χριστουγεννα - καλο πασχα δηλαδη :P

----------


## PitoguroGR

Ο ΟΤΕ είναι αυτός που μου το λέει, τι στην εξυπηρέτηση έχω πάρει πάλι τα ίδια εδώ και 1,5 χρόνο.
Το περίεργο είναι πως όλη η πολυκατοικία (4 διαμερίσματα, 3 όροφοι) έχουν εκτός από μένα στο κέντρο... τι να πω, ευτυχώς που μου δίνουν οι από πάνω και κάνω την δουλεία μου..! 

Ευτυχώς τώρα κάτι βλέπω κάνουν στο καφάο καμία 30αρια μέτρα ποιο πέρα. Άντε μπας και δούμε άσπρη μέρα!

----------


## zatast

> Ο ΟΤΕ είναι αυτός που μου το λέει, τι στην εξυπηρέτηση έχω πάρει πάλι τα ίδια εδώ και 1,5 χρόνο.
> Το περίεργο είναι πως όλη η πολυκατοικία (4 διαμερίσματα, 3 όροφοι) έχουν εκτός από μένα στο κέντρο... τι να πω, ευτυχώς που μου δίνουν οι από πάνω και κάνω την δουλεία μου..! 
> 
> Ευτυχώς τώρα κάτι βλέπω κάνουν στο καφάο καμία 30αρια μέτρα ποιο πέρα. Άντε μπας και δούμε άσπρη μέρα!


ωπα φιλε τα πραγματα ειναι πιο ξεκαθαρα αν εχουν αλλοι ενοικοι της πολυκατοικιας ? αυτο σημαινει οτι η πολυκατοικια σου ειναι συνδεδεμενη με το καφαο και κατι γινεται με το δικο σου διαμερισμα!!εκει δεν βαζει χερι κανενας παροχος να σου περασει καλωδιο απο το κουτι της πολυκατοικιας στο διαμερισμα ή να βρει τυχον βλαβη.μονο ηλεκτρολογος μπορει να το κανει.
αν θελεις γινε λιγο πιο ξεκαθαρος στα παρακατω ερωτηματα : 
- εχεις καλεσει ηλεκτρολογο να δει αν φτανει τηλεφωνο στο διαμερισμα σου ή εχει βλαβη το καλωδιο ? 
- τι ακριβως σου ειπε ο ΟΤΕ ?

το οτι σκαβουν στο καφαο δεν νομιζω οτι εχει να κανει με το θεμα σου αφου η πολυκατοικια ειναι συνδεδεμενη με το καφαο τελικα.τα σκαψιματα ειναι προφανως για την αλλαγη του καφαο που γινεται γενικα στην περιοχη αυτες τις μερες για την αναβαθμιση σε VDSL

----------


## PitoguroGR

1 Όχι, δεν έχω καλέσει. Αλλά πως γίνετε αυτός που μας το νοικιάζει να είχε πριν φύγει και μεταφέρει τον αριθμό;
2 Τα ακριβές λόγια τους ήταν «Δεν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα adsl. Αν θες μόνο τηλέφωνο τότε μπορεί κάτι να κάνουμε» λογικά θα βάζανε PCM δεν ξέρω; Στην ουσία δεν έχουνε να μου δώσουμε γραμμή ή η εξυπηρέτηση και το κατάστημα είναι για γέλια...
Να προσθέσω πως έχω μιλήσει με 2-3 άτομα στην γενικότερη περιοχή (2-3 τετράγωνα ποίο πέρα), ούτε αυτοί έχουν γραμμή.

----------


## GeorgeH

Φερέφωνο;;;;; Της εξουσίας, των ΜΜΕ; Της διαπλοκής;

Updated: Πέρα από την πλάκα, παίρνεις ΟΤΕ και ζητάς καινούρια γραμμή. Είναι υποχρεωμένοι να σου φέρουν νέο ζεύγος αν δεν υπάρχει. Μετά ζητάς και υπηρεσίες Ιντερνετ και αν ΔΕΝ υπάρχει πόρτα, δοκιμάζεις σε άλλο πάροχο.

----------


## zatast

φιλε μου λιγο μπερδεμενα μας τα λες.
- στο χθεσινο μηνυμα γραφεις δεν εχω τηλεφωνικη γραμμη (αρα δεν ειναι συνδεδεμενη η πολυκατοικια σου με το καφαο)
- λιγο πριν γραφεις "στην πολυκατοικια εχουν 3 οροφοι" ( αρα ειναι συνδεδεμενη η πολυκατοικια) αλλα δεν μας λες τι ακριβως εχουν ? 

τωρα γραφεις 
-ο προηγουμενος εχει τηλεφωνο αλλα δεν υπαρχει adsl στη γειτονια σου.οποτε πιθανον να υπαρχει PCM/φερεσυχνο (οχι φερεφωνο) στο καφαο σου.αραμε την αλλαγη του καφαο που κανουν τωρα λογικα θα το φτιαξουν κι αυτο.παντως απιθανο μου φαινεται εν ετει 2016 να υπαρχει PCM στο Περιστερι,κοντα στην Κενεντυ.ειχα κι εγω παλιοτερα αλλα το 2003 στη Χρυσουπολη και το αλλαξαν μετα απο πολλα τηλεφωνα που εκανα.
- επισης τα 2-3 ατομα στη γειτονια που δεν εχουν γραμμη τι ακριβως δεν εχουν ? internet ? τηλεφωνο ? και αφου μενουν στη γενικοτερη περιοχη σημαινει οτι πεφτουν και σε αλλα καφαο.δυσκολο να εχει κι εκει PCM.μαλλον καπως αλλιως ειναι τα πραγματα.

ισως θα επρεπε να πας απο τον ΟΤΕ και να παρεις μια πιο συγκεκριμενη απαντηση.δεν υπαρχει λογος εδω κι 1.5 χρονο να περιμενεις ετσι και να μην εχεις ουτε τηλεφωνο.

----------


## PitoguroGR

> Φερέφωνο;;;;; Της εξουσίας, των ΜΜΕ; Της διαπλοκής;
> 
> Updated: Πέρα από την πλάκα, παίρνεις ΟΤΕ και ζητάς καινούρια γραμμή. Είναι υποχρεωμένοι να σου φέρουν νέο ζεύγος αν δεν υπάρχει. Μετά ζητάς και υπηρεσίες Ιντερνετ και αν ΔΕΝ υπάρχει πόρτα, δοκιμάζεις σε άλλο πάροχο.


Κοίτα εφόσον δεν έχει ο ΟΤΕ τότε μου φαίνεται λογικό να μην έχουν και οι άλλοι.




> φιλε μου λιγο μπερδεμενα μας τα λες.
> - στο χθεσινο μηνυμα γραφεις δεν εχω τηλεφωνικη γραμμη (αρα δεν ειναι συνδεδεμενη η πολυκατοικια σου με το καφαο)
> - λιγο πριν γραφεις "στην πολυκατοικια εχουν 3 οροφοι" ( αρα ειναι συνδεδεμενη η πολυκατοικια) αλλα δεν μας λες τι ακριβως εχουν ? 
> 
> τωρα γραφεις 
> -ο προηγουμενος εχει τηλεφωνο αλλα δεν υπαρχει adsl στη γειτονια σου.οποτε πιθανον να υπαρχει PCM/φερεσυχνο (οχι φερεφωνο) στο καφαο σου.αραμε την αλλαγη του καφαο που κανουν τωρα λογικα θα το φτιαξουν κι αυτο.παντως απιθανο μου φαινεται εν ετει 2016 να υπαρχει PCM στο Περιστερι,κοντα στην Κενεντυ.ειχα κι εγω παλιοτερα αλλα το 2003 στη Χρυσουπολη και το αλλαξαν μετα απο πολλα τηλεφωνα που εκανα.
> - επισης τα 2-3 ατομα στη γειτονια που δεν εχουν γραμμη τι ακριβως δεν εχουν ? internet ? τηλεφωνο ? και αφου μενουν στη γενικοτερη περιοχη σημαινει οτι πεφτουν και σε αλλα καφαο.δυσκολο να εχει κι εκει PCM.μαλλον καπως αλλιως ειναι τα πραγματα.
> 
> ισως θα επρεπε να πας απο τον ΟΤΕ και να παρεις μια πιο συγκεκριμενη απαντηση.δεν υπαρχει λογος εδω κι 1.5 χρονο να περιμενεις ετσι και να μην εχεις ουτε τηλεφωνο.


Ευχαριστώ θα πάρω στην εξυπηρέτηση πάλι και θα μιλήσω με τον ενοικιαστή για να δω τι ακριβώς παίζει.

Μήπως φταίει το ότι η πρίζα είναι από τις παλιές με τα φις;

----------


## zatast

φιλε μου ο ΟΤΕ οταν κανεις αιτηση ειναι υποχρεωμενος να σου φερει adsl ως την πολυκατοικια αλλα αν μπορει να το φερει.Αν δεν μπορει δεν το φερνει μεχρι να μπορεσει...κι αυτο το "μεχρι" μπορει να σημαινει πολλα χρονια.φιλος με επιχειρηση σε απομακρυσμενη περιοχη απο κατοικιες εχει μονο τηλεφωνο και εδω και 10+ χρονια ο ΟΤΕ δεν του φερνει adsl γιατι δεν ξοδευεται να σκαψει μονο για εκεινον.

οσον αφορα την πριζα σου,δεν εμποδιζει τον παροχο να σου φερει dsl στο κουτι της πολυκατοικιας σου.εμποδιζει ομως εσενα να συνδεσεις τον router σου με την παλια πριζα.οποτε καλο θα ειναι να αλλαχθει με καινουρια (απο ενα γνωστη) για να εισαι ετοιμος.

αν παντως παρεις παλι τηλ στην εξυπηρετηση δε θα βγαλεις τιποτα.εκει βλεπουν οτι δε γινεται και δεν εχουν περαιτερω πληροφοριες.επιμενω οτι το καλυτερο ειναι να πας εσυ ή καποιος δικος σου απο τον τοπικο ΟΤΕ.

----------


## dmitspan

Πάρε κατευθείαν ΕΕΤΤ

----------


## dtzgr

Έλλειψη δικτύου κορμού μου φαίνεται... Κοινώς, δεν υπάρχει ελεύθερο ζεύγος από το καφάο μέχρι το κέντρο.

----------


## dmitspan

Οι νέες καμπίνες δεν έχουν περισσότερες θέσεις για ζεύγη;

----------


## spsomas

> Οι νέες καμπίνες δεν έχουν περισσότερες θέσεις για ζεύγη;


Το πρόβλημα που έχεις το έχει και μια γνωστή μου στο περιστέρι. Δεν υπάρχει καλώδιο από το καφαο προς την πολυκατοικία σου. Μπορεί οι άλλοι να έχουν αλλά εσύ δυστυχώς.... Μόνο αν φύγει-μετακομίσει κάποιος και είσαι στην λίστα αναμονής ΚΑΙ έχει έρθει η σειρά σου θα πάρεις ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ADSL.  :Clap:

----------


## thouthou

Και εμείς που έχουμε...

----------


## 4sonork

Έπιασαν την παλιά καβαλάς σήμερα αλλά άρχισαν από χαμηλά από Θηβών και σκάβουν για να περάσουν οπτική λογικά θα αλλάξουν και της καμπινές παρέα

----------


## stroggebouras

Μετακόμισα και εγω στην Τζων Κεννεντυ ψηλα ψηλα στον Λοφο. Έκανα μεταφορά γραμμής για εδω αλλά δεν υπάρχει διαθέσιμο ζεύγος χαλκού. Ο ΟΤΕ μου είπε οτι το καφαο είναι γεμάτο. Είμαι σε σειρά 4, οπότε θα αργήσει να γίνει κάτι. Αλλά μου είπε όταν θα περαστεί  VDSL θα κάνω άιτηση για γραμμή εκεί. ADSL το ψιλοξεχνάω. Αυτά από εμένα ελπίζω να βοήθησα κάποιον

----------


## GeorgeH

Οπότε πάμε στα βισματικά τερτίπια μετά...
Έλεος, εν έτη 2016 και σου απαντά ο ΟΤΕ να περιμένεις στην ΟΥΡΑ; Είχα την εντύπωση ότι πρόκειται για καθολική υπηρεσία και ως τέτοια το  περιεχόμενό της  εστιάζεται  στην 
παροχή πρόσβασης σε σταθερές θέσεις και παροχή τηλεφωνικών υπηρεσιών. Το κοινοτικό δίκαιο και οι σχετικές οδηγίες δεν υποχρεώνουν τον πάροχο να αίρει τα όποια εμπόδια (υποδομές, κόστος, δυσπρόσιτες περιοχές κλπ) ούτως ώστε να προσφέρει τηλεφωνία σε όλους;

----------


## dmitspan

Είπαμε, ΕΕΤΤ. Δοκιμάσατε αναφορά/καταγγελία;

----------


## Spanos

Νεο φρεάτιο Τρεμπεσίνας & Δαμασκηνού



Νέο φρεάτιο Σαγγαρίου & Δαμασκηνού



Καμπίνα 337 Σαγγαρίου & Δαμασκηνού



Καμπίνα 338 Τρεμπεσίνας & Ειρήνης

----------


## jkoukos

> Οι νέες καμπίνες δεν έχουν περισσότερες θέσεις για ζεύγη;


Οι νέες καμπίνες έχουν ή μάλλον μπορούν να δεχθούν περισσότερα ζεύγη. Προς το παρόν έχουν ακριβώς το σύνολο των παλιών.
Όμως για να αυξηθεί η χωρητικότητα πρέπει να έλθουν μέχρι αυτές νέα καλώδια επιπλέον των υπαρχόντων. Βέβαια με το VoIP δεν χρειάζεται καθώς έρχεται μέσω της οπτικής ίνας.
Όμως εξακολουθεί και παραμένει τυχόν έλλειψη ζευγών από την καμπίνα και μέχρι τις οικοδομές μας. Εκεί πρέπει απαραίτητα να μπουν επιπλέον καλώδια. Δεν λύνεται το θέμα μόνο με την αναβάθμιση της καμπίνας.

----------


## zatast

> Το πρόβλημα που έχεις το έχει και μια γνωστή μου στο περιστέρι. Δεν υπάρχει καλώδιο από το καφαο προς την πολυκατοικία σου. Μπορεί οι άλλοι να έχουν αλλά εσύ δυστυχώς.... Μόνο αν φύγει-μετακομίσει κάποιος και είσαι στην λίστα αναμονής ΚΑΙ έχει έρθει η σειρά σου θα πάρεις ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ADSL.


δε νομιζω να ισχυει κατι τετοιο αφου ενα καλωδιο με πολλα ζευγη περνιεται απο το καφαο προς την πολυκατοικια.κι αν η πολυκατοικια εχει πολλα διαμερισμαστα περνιεται και δευτερο.απο οτι φαινεται στον φιλο με τους 3 οροφους το ενα αρκει οπως ειναι και στη δικη μου πολυκατοικια.και ιδιως απο τη στιγμη που ο προηγουμενος ενοικος ειχε γραμμη...οσως επεσε σε PCM ισως σε καποια ολιγωρια των υπαλληλων.
με καλη πιεση πετυχαινεις και την αλλαγη PCM οπως στη δικη μου περιπτωση εν ετει 2003 που ειχα φτασει μεχρι το κεντρικο στον σταθμο Λαρισης και ας μου ειχε στειλει επισημη επιστολη ο ΟΤΕ οτι δεν γινεται προς το παρον.τελικα εστω κι ενα χρονο μετα,καταφερα και το αλλαξαν κι εβαλα τοτε πρωτη φορα ADSL !!




> Νεο φρεάτιο Τρεμπεσίνας & Δαμασκηνού
> 
> 
> 
> Νέο φρεάτιο Σαγγαρίου & Δαμασκηνού
> 
> 
> 
> Καμπίνα 337 Σαγγαρίου & Δαμασκηνού
> ...


στη Σαγγαριου δεν ανεβηκε το σκαψιμο προς τα πανω σε εμας και σκεφτομαι οτι αν δεν το κανουν ισως υπαρχει υπογειο καναλι και τη ριξουν μεχρι την Παρνηθος για να μη χρειαστει να σκαψουν και μετα τη συνδεουν στα παραπλησια ΚΑΦΑΟ.κι αυτο το σκεφτομαι γιατι σημερα στην 373 εκλειναν το πεζοδρομιο μετα την αλλαγη.

Επισης εβαλαν εδω και 2-3 μηνες καινουριο ΚΑΦΑΟ παροτι δεν υπηρχε,εξω απο τον Οικονομου στη Θηβων&Κενεντυ ενω υπαρχει απεναντι στα 5 μετρα εξω απο τον Βαγιαννακη.φανταζομαι θα το κανουν για να ελαφρυνουν τα υπαρχοντα ΚΑΦΑΟ.πολυ καλο αυτο.




> Έπιασαν την παλιά καβαλάς σήμερα αλλά άρχισαν από χαμηλά από Θηβών και σκάβουν για να περάσουν οπτική λογικά θα αλλάξουν και της καμπινές παρέα


οπως εδειξε κι ο Spanos εχει τερματισει η οπτικη Δαμασκηνου&Τρεμπεσινας.οποτε απο εκει θα ανηφορισει την Π. Καβαλας λογικα μετα απο καθε αλλαγη ΚΑΦΑΟ.

UPDATE : Ολος ο Λοφος ενα απεραντο εργοταξιο Σαββατιατικα.Αβερωφ απο τη Μαραθωνοκαμπου μεχρι ψηλα σκαμενη μαλλον για οπτικη και στην Κεννεντυ πριν και μετα το Terrys περνανε καλωδια μαλλον της ΔΕΗ.προσοχη στο πεζοφαναρο εχουν ανοικτο το καπακι μεσα στη μεση του δρομου ...ευτυχως εχει κορινες τριγυρω και μια σκαλα απο πανω !!πυρετωδεις εργασιες να προλαβουν ως το τελος του χρονου.

----------


## jkoukos

> δε νομιζω να ισχυει κατι τετοιο αφου ενα καλωδιο με πολλα ζευγη περνιεται απο το καφαο προς την πολυκατοικια.κι αν η πολυκατοικια εχει πολλα διαμερισμαστα περνιεται και δευτερο.απο οτι φαινεται στον φιλο με τους 3 οροφους το ενα αρκει οπως ειναι και στη δικη μου πολυκατοικια.και ιδιως απο τη στιγμη που ο προηγουμενος ενοικος ειχε γραμμη...


Δυστυχώς δεν συμβαίνει πάντα αυτό. Ο περισσότερος κόσμος δεν γνωρίζει είναι ότι οι οικοδομές δεν συνδέονται άμεσα με ένα καλώδιο με την καμπίνα, αλλά εμμέσως.

Συνήθως το καλώδιο από τον κεντρικό κατανεμητή της οικοδομής, συνδέεται είτε με ένα κεντρικό καλώδιο πολλών ζευγών σε κάποιο box σε κολόνα είτε σε αντίστοιχο καλώδιο υπογείως. Αυτό το καλώδιο έχει π.χ. 300 ζεύγη μέσω των οποίων συνδέονται αντίστοιχοι χρήστες σε διάφορες οικοδομές από τις περιοχές που περνά.
Όταν περάστηκε αυτό το καλώδιο πριν από πολλά χρόνια, κάλυπτε τις ανάγκες 200 συνδρομητών και είχε δυνατότητα μελλοντικής σύνδεσης άλλων 100. Σιγά-σιγά αυξήθηκε η ζήτηση και συνδέθηκαν όλοι, οπότε σήμερα δεν υπάρχει ελεύθερο ζεύγος για να συνδεθεί η οικοδομή κάποιου, ακόμη κι αν το δικό της καλώδιο έχει ελεύθερα ζεύγη.

Μέχρι να γίνει αναβάθμιση του χάλκινου δικτύου στην προβληματική περιοχή, που μπορεί να πάρει κάποια χρόνια, ισχύει η σειρά προτεραιότητας όπου πρέπει να ελευθερωθεί πρώτα ένα ζεύγος για να δοθεί στον πρώτο της λίστας.
Όταν έφυγε ο προηγούμενος ένοικος, απλά το ζεύγος δόθηκε σε άλλον (όχι απαραίτητα από την ίδια οικοδομή) κι έτσι ο νέος ένοικος δεν μπορεί να συνδεθεί άμεσα με το δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## jimmyl

> Δυστυχώς δεν συμβαίνει πάντα αυτό. Ο περισσότερος κόσμος δεν γνωρίζει είναι ότι οι οικοδομές δεν συνδέονται άμεσα με ένα καλώδιο με την καμπίνα, αλλά εμμέσως.
> 
> Συνήθως το καλώδιο από τον κεντρικό κατανεμητή της οικοδομής, συνδέεται είτε με ένα κεντρικό καλώδιο πολλών ζευγών σε κάποιο box σε κολόνα είτε σε αντίστοιχο καλώδιο υπογείως. Αυτό το καλώδιο έχει π.χ. 300 ζεύγη μέσω των οποίων συνδέονται αντίστοιχοι χρήστες σε διάφορες οικοδομές από τις περιοχές που περνά.
> Όταν περάστηκε αυτό το καλώδιο πριν από πολλά χρόνια, κάλυπτε τις ανάγκες 200 συνδρομητών και είχε δυνατότητα μελλοντικής σύνδεσης άλλων 100. Σιγά-σιγά αυξήθηκε η ζήτηση και συνδέθηκαν όλοι, οπότε σήμερα δεν υπάρχει ελεύθερο ζεύγος για να συνδεθεί η οικοδομή κάποιου, ακόμη κι αν το δικό της καλώδιο έχει ελεύθερα ζεύγη.
> 
> Μέχρι να γίνει αναβάθμιση του χάλκινου δικτύου στην προβληματική περιοχή, που μπορεί να πάρει κάποια χρόνια, ισχύει η σειρά προτεραιότητας όπου πρέπει να ελευθερωθεί πρώτα ένα ζεύγος για να δοθεί στον πρώτο της λίστας.
> Όταν έφυγε ο προηγούμενος ένοικος, απλά το ζεύγος δόθηκε σε άλλον (όχι απαραίτητα από την ίδια οικοδομή) κι έτσι ο νέος ένοικος δεν μπορεί να συνδεθεί άμεσα με το δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ.


Αυτα τα προβληματα θα λυνoνταν εαν δεν υπηρχε χαλκος απο τα κουτια προς τους πελατες , αλλα οπτικη ινα ; η ειναι θεμα ποσα ζευγη μπορει να καλυψει το καθε κουτι;

----------


## makfil

> Αυτα τα προβληματα θα λυνoνταν εαν δεν υπηρχε χαλκος απο τα κουτια προς τους πελατες , αλλα οπτικη ινα ; η ειναι θεμα ποσα ζευγη μπορει να καλυψει το καθε κουτι;


Με την αλλαγή της καμπίνας αλλάζει η σύνδεσή της με το ΑΚ (με ίνα πλέον) αλλά όχι η υπόλοιπη υποδομή από την καμπίνα στους συνδρομητές, με το καλώδιο που περιέγραψε πολύ σωστά ο jkoukos.

----------


## dmitspan

Μάλιστα, ήσασταν κατατοπιστικότατοι, ευχαριστούμε!
Αυτό με το καλώδιο μεταξύ οικοδομής και καμπίνας δεν το ήξερα ότι γινόταν shared στη διαδρομή και δεν ήταν μοναδικό.

----------


## 4sonork

Ρίξανε την παλιά καμπίνα σήμερα τη 289 για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται όπως εγώ  βρίσκεται Αραχοβης και παλιά καβαλάς και έχουνε βάλει κορδέλες για εργασίες απο 7/9 στην Αραχοβης και Λουκιανού για αλλαγή της καμπίνας πού βρίσκεται εκεί και κορδέλες για εργασίες στην Αραχοβης με Αβέρωφ  επίσης σκαβουνε και  στη Μαλεβιζίου ....γενικά όπως είπε ένας φίλος παραπάνω έχουνε πέσει με τα μούτρα για να προλάβουν

----------


## makfil

> Μάλιστα, ήσασταν κατατοπιστικότατοι, ευχαριστούμε!
> Αυτό με το καλώδιο μεταξύ οικοδομής και καμπίνας δεν το ήξερα ότι γινόταν shared στη διαδρομή και δεν ήταν μοναδικό.


Είτε από παλιό KV είτε από νέα καμπίνα ξεκινάνε, συνήθως, υπόγεια καλώδια ακτινικά για να συνδέσουν τους συνδρομητές που εξυπηρετούν. Για να το καταλάβεις καλλίτερα, στα απέναντι πεζοδρόμια θα δεις ξύλινες κολώνες του ΟΤΕ από τις οποίες ξεκινάει όδευση με το καλώδιο, είτε εναέρια είτε υπόγεια, για να συνδεθούν είτε από το box κάθε κολώνας είτε υπόγεια οι οικοδομές.

----------


## Tzimakos

Πραγματι ενα απεραντο εργοταξιο ο λοφος την τελευταια βδομαδα. Καθε μερα γυρνωντας σπιτι βρισκω και διαφορετικο στενο που δεν μπορω να στριψω λογω εργων και χαρομαι αντι να χαλιεμαι ενω κανω τον κυκλο.

Ζουμε μεγαλες στιγμες.. Τωρα τι κανουμε; Σκυβουμε και προσπαθουμε να ακουσουμε ανεμιστηρα καθε οποτε περναμε απ την καμπινα μας;

----------


## makfil

> Πραγματι ενα απεραντο εργοταξιο ο λοφος την τελευταια βδομαδα. Καθε μερα γυρνωντας σπιτι βρισκω και διαφορετικο στενο που δεν μπορω να στριψω λογω εργων και χαρομαι αντι να χαλιεμαι ενω κανω τον κυκλο.
> 
> Ζουμε μεγαλες στιγμες.. Τωρα τι κανουμε; Σκυβουμε και προσπαθουμε να ακουσουμε ανεμιστηρα καθε οποτε περναμε απ την καμπινα μας;


Δεν χρειάζονται τέτοιου είδους ασκήσεις.
Όταν ηλεκτροδοτηθεί η καμπίνα από κοντινή κολώνα της ΔΕΗ, τότε θα είναι έτοιμη για χρήση.

----------


## slalom

Ειναι ωραια φαση να το ακους  :Smile:

----------


## zatast

> Δυστυχώς δεν συμβαίνει πάντα αυτό. Ο περισσότερος κόσμος δεν γνωρίζει είναι ότι οι οικοδομές δεν συνδέονται άμεσα με ένα καλώδιο με την καμπίνα, αλλά εμμέσως.
> 
> Συνήθως το καλώδιο από τον κεντρικό κατανεμητή της οικοδομής, συνδέεται είτε με ένα κεντρικό καλώδιο πολλών ζευγών σε κάποιο box σε κολόνα είτε σε αντίστοιχο καλώδιο υπογείως. Αυτό το καλώδιο έχει π.χ. 300 ζεύγη μέσω των οποίων συνδέονται αντίστοιχοι χρήστες σε διάφορες οικοδομές από τις περιοχές που περνά.
> Όταν περάστηκε αυτό το καλώδιο πριν από πολλά χρόνια, κάλυπτε τις ανάγκες 200 συνδρομητών και είχε δυνατότητα μελλοντικής σύνδεσης άλλων 100. Σιγά-σιγά αυξήθηκε η ζήτηση και συνδέθηκαν όλοι, οπότε σήμερα δεν υπάρχει ελεύθερο ζεύγος για να συνδεθεί η οικοδομή κάποιου, ακόμη κι αν το δικό της καλώδιο έχει ελεύθερα ζεύγη.
> 
> Μέχρι να γίνει αναβάθμιση του χάλκινου δικτύου στην προβληματική περιοχή, που μπορεί να πάρει κάποια χρόνια, ισχύει η σειρά προτεραιότητας όπου πρέπει να ελευθερωθεί πρώτα ένα ζεύγος για να δοθεί στον πρώτο της λίστας.
> Όταν έφυγε ο προηγούμενος ένοικος, απλά το ζεύγος δόθηκε σε άλλον (όχι απαραίτητα από την ίδια οικοδομή) κι έτσι ο νέος ένοικος δεν μπορεί να συνδεθεί άμεσα με το δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ.


δεν εχεις αδικο...με τετοιο παναρχαιο δικτυο οντως μπορει να συμβαινει κατι τετοιο

- - - Updated - - -




> Ρίξανε την παλιά καμπίνα σήμερα τη 289 για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται όπως εγώ  βρίσκεται Αραχοβης και παλιά καβαλάς και έχουνε βάλει κορδέλες για εργασίες απο 7/9 στην Αραχοβης και Λουκιανού για αλλαγή της καμπίνας πού βρίσκεται εκεί και κορδέλες για εργασίες στην Αραχοβης με Αβέρωφ  επίσης σκαβουνε και  στη Μαλεβιζίου ....γενικά όπως είπε ένας φίλος παραπάνω έχουνε πέσει με τα μούτρα για να προλάβουν


Σημερα θα ειναι ετοιμη και η 337 Σαγγαρίου & Δαμασκηνού

- - - Updated - - -




> Ζουμε μεγαλες στιγμες.. Τωρα τι κανουμε; Σκυβουμε και προσπαθουμε να ακουσουμε ανεμιστηρα καθε οποτε περναμε απ την καμπινα μας;


περιμενουμε τον νεο χρονο να μας φερει την διαθεση του vdsl στο Περιστερι ωστε να κανουμε αιτηση.δυσκολο για νωριτερα...και προσεχε μη σου πιασει καμμια τριχα  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

υγ. Ιστορικες στιγμες θα ελεγα μετα την καταργηση του μπλιμπλικι 56k modem
https://youtu.be/gsNaR6FRuO0  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Spanos

Άραγε επηρεάζονται οι συνδρομητές σε γειτονικές καμπίνες όταν γίνονται έργα; Σήμερα η κατάσταση είνα τραγική...

----------


## fearhome21

> Άραγε επηρεάζονται οι συνδρομητές σε γειτονικές καμπίνες όταν γίνονται έργα; Σήμερα η κατάσταση είνα τραγική...


Από προσωπική εμπειρία μπορώ να πω ναι, επηρεάζονται γιατί όταν ενεργοποιήθηκε το vdsl από 6,5mbps έγινε 5 το δικό μου.

----------


## Hetfield

Φυσικα και επηρεαζονται οι συνδρομητες. 
Μην ξεχνατε οτι το VDSL δημιουργει ακομα περισσοτερο crosstalk στα ζευγη καλωδιων.

----------


## aligatoras

Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Τις τελευταίες ημέρες από 12 Mbit που συγχρόνιζα με Forthnet πλέον είμαι κολλημένος στα 8.7 Mbit. Πρόσφατα (περίπου 1 μήνα) τελείωσε η εγκατάσταση της νέας καμπίνας αλλά ακόμα δεν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα στη περιοχή. Οι εγκαταστάσεις στη περιοχή έχουν τελειώσει (Πελοπίδα και Πέτα).

Να ανοίξω κλήση στη Forthnet ή να κάνω αίτηση για VDSL ?

----------


## zatast

> Άραγε επηρεάζονται οι συνδρομητές σε γειτονικές καμπίνες όταν γίνονται έργα; Σήμερα η κατάσταση είνα τραγική...


Spanos μια χαρα ταχυτητα πιανεις για Λοφο.εμενα με το ζορι μου εκανε ενα peak στα 7100 αλλα επεσα στα 6900 με ΟΤΕ.
παντως εχουν ξεχασει λιγο την καμπινα σου στην Κλεισουρας παροτι οι τριγυρω εχουν γινει.

- - - Updated - - -




> Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Τις τελευταίες ημέρες από 12 Mbit που συγχρόνιζα με Forthnet πλέον είμαι κολλημένος στα 8.7 Mbit. Πρόσφατα (περίπου 1 μήνα) τελείωσε η εγκατάσταση της νέας καμπίνας αλλά ακόμα δεν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα στη περιοχή. Οι εγκαταστάσεις στη περιοχή έχουν τελειώσει (Πελοπίδα και Πέτα).
> 
> Να ανοίξω κλήση στη Forthnet ή να κάνω αίτηση για VDSL ?


το πιο πιθανο θα ειναι διαθεσιμο λιγο μετα την διαθεσιμοτητα απο ΟΤΕ (αρχες του χρονου) αφου απο οσο ξερω η Forthnet δινει μεσω ΟΤΕ.
οσον αφορα την ταχυτητα,δωστο βλαβη αλλα μεταξυ μας μην περιμενεις και πολλα.

----------


## Spanos

> Spanos μια χαρα ταχυτητα πιανεις για Λοφο.εμενα με το ζορι μου εκανε ενα peak στα 7100 αλλα επεσα στα 6900 με ΟΤΕ.
> παντως εχουν ξεχασει λιγο την καμπινα σου στην Κλεισουρας παροτι οι τριγυρω εχουν γινει.



Είναι με τις μέρες, αλλες φορές έχω έντονα παράσιτα στο τηλέφωνο και μιλάω με δυσκολία, γι'αυτό έχω κόψει κα τα απεριόριστα και δίνω 17.5 ευρώ. Η 339 στην Κλεισούρας έχει μια παραπάνω εργασία γι'αυτό καθυστερεί, πρέπει να αλλάξει θέση, να φύγει απο εκεί που είναι πάνω στην παράνομη μάντρα και να μπεί επι της Ελευθερίας. Σήμερα είδα έσκαβαν το φρεάτιο για τη νέα θέση.

----------


## Hetfield

Παιδες ολες οι νεες καμπινες που εγκατασταθηκαν το τελευταιο 4μηνο θα ενεργοποιηθουν στην καλυτερη περιπτωση απο Γεναρη. Στη χειροτερη περιπτωση εχει ο θεος

----------


## Kenzu44

> Παιδες ολες οι νεες καμπινες που εγκατασταθηκαν το τελευταιο 4μηνο θα ενεργοποιηθουν στην καλυτερη περιπτωση απο Γεναρη. Στη χειροτερη περιπτωση εχει ο θεος


Οπως στην περιπτωση μου δλδ οπου ενας θεος ξερει αμα και ποτε την αλλαξουν!

----------


## Spanos

Αυτό οποίος ξέρει να απαντήσει θα τον παραδεχτώ. Πόσο κάνει να στεγνώσει το τσιμέντο της βάσης από τη στιγμή που θα πέσει στο καλούπι, για να μπει από πάνω η καμπίνα.

----------


## sdikr

> Αυτό οποίος ξέρει να απαντήσει θα τον παραδεχτώ. Πόσο κάνει να στεγνώσει το τσιμέντο της βάσης από τη στιγμή που θα πέσει στο καλούπι, για να μπει από πάνω η καμπίνα.


Θα πρέπει να μας πεις την σχετική υγρασία αυτή την στιγμή,  την ροή αέρα, την θερμοκρασία καθώς και το πως κάνανε το χαρμάνι 
Μέχρι να τα βρείς αυτά θα έχει στεγνώσει  :Razz:

----------


## cranky

> Θα πρέπει να μας πεις την σχετική υγρασία αυτή την στιγμή,  την ροή αέρα, την θερμοκρασία καθώς και το πως κάνανε το χαρμάνι


Όλα αυτά, οι παλιοί οικοδόμοι, τα λένε «πόντο και μέρα».

----------


## mike_871

> Αυτό οποίος ξέρει να απαντήσει θα τον παραδεχτώ. Πόσο κάνει να στεγνώσει το τσιμέντο της βάσης από τη στιγμή που θα πέσει στο καλούπι, για να μπει από πάνω η καμπίνα.


To μπετο για να στεγνωσει τελειως θελει 1 μηνα, αλλα ο οτε το βαζει σε 1-2 μερες

----------


## dtzgr

Μετά από 2 μέρες ξεκαλουπώνουν, και από την 3η και μετά βάζουν τη νέα καμπίνα.

----------


## Jazzer

Όποιος βιάζεται πολύ μπορεί να βοηθήσει ο ίδιος στο στέγνωμα του μπετόν, αρκεί να έχει φαντασία !  :Razz:

----------


## Spanos

> Μετά από 2 μέρες ξεκαλουπώνουν, και από την 3η και μετά βάζουν τη νέα καμπίνα.


Ξεκαλουπώσανε στο 24ωρο και είχε σχεδον στεγνώσει, είναι ταχείας πήξεως το μπετό που βάζουν.

- - - Updated - - -




> Όποιος βιάζεται πολύ μπορεί να βοηθήσει ο ίδιος στο στέγνωμα του μπετόν, αρκεί να έχει φαντασία !


Εσφαξα κόκκορα εγω στα θεμέλια

----------


## Jazzer

> Ξεκαλουπώσανε στο 24ωρο και είχε σχεδον στεγνώσει, είναι ταχείας πήξεως το μπετό που βάζουν.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Εσφαξα κόκκορα εγω στα θεμέλια


Μπορεί να είναι *ταχείας πήξεως* το μπετό που βάζουν στις καμπίνες, αλλά αυτές δεν είναι και *ταχείας χρήσεως* από ότι φαίνεται !!  :Razz: 

Το ίδιο κάναμε κι εμείς εδώ, μόνο που ταίσαμε και τους οτετζήδες, στα extra οι χυλοπίτες και κόκκινο κρασί !  :Laughing:

----------


## dmitspan

> Εσφαξα κόκκορα εγω στα θεμέλια


 :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## Spanos

339 "σχεδόν" έτοιμη με μετακίνηση στην Ελευθερίας και Ευδοκίας, ελπίζω να μη με επηρεάσουν τα +6~7 μέτρα  :Razz:

----------


## lghikas

2016-11-09 καμπίνα 390, οδός μπαρουξή, πέρασμα σωλήνα

----------


## psolord

> 339 "σχεδόν" έτοιμη με μετακίνηση στην Ελευθερίας και Ευδοκίας, ελπίζω να μη με επηρεάσουν τα +6~7 μέτρα  
> 
> *Spoiler:*


+50 snr damage θα παθεις φιλαρακο, για να μαθεις να κανεις κοκκορο-voodoo στις καμπινουλες.  :Razz: 

- - - Updated - - -




> 2016-11-09 καμπίνα 390, οδός μπαρουξή, πέρασμα σωλήνα
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*


Ωραια, ωραια, μπαινουμε στην τελικη ευθεια. 

Και στη Τζων Κενεντυ εχουν βαλει κοκκινη κορδελα κατα μηκος, απο την πλευρα που ειναι η εφορια.

Ειδα και 2-3 καφαο να ειναι σε διαδικασια αλλαγης σημερα.

----------


## Jazzer

> 2016-11-09 καμπίνα 390, οδός μπαρουξή, πέρασμα σωλήνα


Αυτή είναι η καμπίνα μας (390), ζούμε μεγάλες στιγμές, μετά από τόσα χρόνια αναμονής σαν όνειρο μου φαίνεται και ευτυχώς που δεν είναι !

----------


## Spanos

> Αυτή είναι η καμπίνα μας (390), ζούμε μεγάλες στιγμές, μετά από τόσα χρόνια αναμονής σαν όνειρο μου φαίνεται και ευτυχώς που δεν είναι !


Σημαίνει οτι γεράσαμε...  :Razz:

----------


## Jazzer

> Σημαίνει οτι γεράσαμε...


Χαχα οκ πες το κι έτσι ! Επόμενο στάδιο, κατά το 2026, οπτική μέχρι το σπίτι !  :Razz:

----------


## Tzimakos

> 339 "σχεδόν" έτοιμη με μετακίνηση στην Ελευθερίας και Ευδοκίας, ελπίζω να μη με επηρεάσουν τα +6~7 μέτρα


Ερχεται προς τα μενα. Ασκω ισχυρη ελξη εγω σε καθε λογης καμπινα.

----------


## zatast

> Η 339 στην Κλεισούρας έχει μια παραπάνω εργασία γι'αυτό καθυστερεί, πρέπει να αλλάξει θέση, να φύγει απο εκεί που είναι πάνω στην παράνομη μάντρα και να μπεί επι της Ελευθερίας. Σήμερα είδα έσκαβαν το φρεάτιο για τη νέα θέση.


ναι το ειδα.περναω σχεδον καθε μερα απεξω απο τη δικη σου και την FTTW (  :Razz:  ) .προφανως δεν χωρουσε η νεα καμπινα σε εκεινη την "τρυπα".το ιδιο συνεβει και με μια αλλη Αβερωφ&Παρνασσου. 
το θεμα ειναι πως περνανε τις οπτικες στις καμπινες μας αφου δε θα σκαψουν την Σαγγαριου προς τα πανω.  :Thinking:  μαλλον επειδη σκαβουν την Τρεμπεσινας απο κατω μεχρι το τερμα της Π.Καβαλας,ριχνουν τα καλωδια υπογεια γι αυτο και ανοιγουν τα καπακια στις ενδιαμεσες διαδρομες.πιο γρηγορο κι ευκολο οποτε αφου περασει και η ΔΕΗ θα εμφανιστουν να συνδεσουν την οπτικη στις καμπινες μας.  :Clap: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Μπορεί να είναι *ταχείας πήξεως* το μπετό που βάζουν στις καμπίνες, αλλά αυτές δεν είναι και *ταχείας χρήσεως* από ότι φαίνεται !!


κοιτα...απο οτι καταλαβαινω οταν τελειωσουν ολες οι καμπινες στο Δημο και ειναι ετοιμες,προφανως θα αναλαβουν μετα δουλεια με συνδεσεις,ρυθμισεις και δοκιμες μεσα απο το Α/Κ του ΟΤΕ στην Τσαλδαρη.δε λεει σε καθε καμπινα που θα βαζουν να πηγαινουν να κανουν μεμονωμενη δουλεια.οποτε εχοντας τελειωσει τα παντα μεχρι τελους του χρονου περιπου τοτε μετα τις γιορτες ερχεται ο Αγιος Βασιλης με τα δωρα και θα μας δινει κι επισημα διαθεσιμοτητα για να κανουμε τις αιτησεις αναβαθμισης.ελπιζω να ισχυει ως τοτε το 3 μηνες δωρο που εχουν τωρα.οχι βεβαια οτι θα με σταματησει αυτο.γιατι εχω ηδη χαμηλη τιμη απο συνδυαστικες προσφορες.
αντε λιγη υπομονη ολοι και η ουρα μενει ...σε 2 μηνες ελπιζω να μιλαμε εχοντας τα βι-ντι-εσ-ελια μας για να μη φρακαρει το VOIP (και φωναζει η γυναικα  :Razz:  ) ,το κατεβασμα και να βλεπουμε πιο ανετα hybrid OTE TV ιδιως οσοι εχετε μεσω γραμμης.




> Το ίδιο κάναμε κι εμείς εδώ, μόνο που ταίσαμε και τους οτετζήδες, στα extra οι χυλοπίτες και κόκκινο κρασί !


Σαγγαριου και Δαμασκηνου οταν την αλλαζαν εχει βγει η καλη κυρια που μενει απο πισω και τραταρε τους μπαρμπαδες που ξηλωναν την παλια.το γελιο ειναι οτι λενε στα γεροντια που περνανε και ρωτανε κλασσικα οτι βαζουν πιο ασφαλεις καμπινες για να μη τους βριζουν για τα σκαψιματα και τη σκονη.

----------


## Jazzer

Χαμός σήμερα στην Τζον Κέννεντυ, σκάβουν το δρόμο και ανοίγουν αυλάκια για τις σωλήνες των οπτικών. Πάντως, μέχρι τώρα το πάνε πολύ γρήγορα, το μεγαλύτερο ίσως εμπόδιο για την περάτωση των έργων / διαθεσιμότητα, ήταν και παραμένει η παροχή ρεύματος στις καμπίνες.

----------


## psolord

To καλο με το ολο εργο δεν ειναι το VDSL μονο.

Εφοσον πλεον ερχεται οπτικη διπλα απο τα σπιτια μας, οτι DSL τεχνολογια ερθει, θα ειναι ευκολο να δοθει με συνοπτικες διαδικασιες.

Αν αυριο εχουμε qDSL ξερω γω με 200/200 θα αλλαξουν μοντεμς αυτοι και εμεις και παπαλα.

Ξερει κανεις τι ταχυτητα μπορει να φτασει μια ινα που ερχεται σε ενα τυπικο vdsl mini dslam?

----------


## Spanos

> το θεμα ειναι πως περνανε τις οπτικες στις καμπινες μας αφου δε θα σκαψουν την Σαγγαριου προς τα πανω.  μαλλον επειδη σκαβουν την Τρεμπεσινας απο κατω μεχρι το τερμα της Π.Καβαλας,ριχνουν τα καλωδια υπογεια γι αυτο και ανοιγουν τα καπακια στις ενδιαμεσες διαδρομες.πιο γρηγορο κι ευκολο οποτε αφου περασει και η ΔΕΗ θα εμφανιστουν να συνδεσουν την οπτικη στις καμπινες μας. 
> .


Δες το σχέδιο, η οπτική έρχεται από Κεννεντυ στην Ελευθερίας. Θα γίνει τομή που θα ξεκινάει από το φρεάτιο στην Κένννεντυ και Λυκοσούρας, θα καταλήγει στην Κλεισούρας και ένας κλάδος προς Μαντινείας.

----------


## MpiSkoTaKi

Δεν έρχεται μονο μια ίνα μπορών να περάσουν πολλά μέσα 







> To καλο με το ολο εργο δεν ειναι το VDSL μονο.
> 
> Εφοσον πλεον ερχεται οπτικη διπλα απο τα σπιτια μας, οτι DSL τεχνολογια ερθει, θα ειναι ευκολο να δοθει με συνοπτικες διαδικασιες.
> 
> Αν αυριο εχουμε qDSL ξερω γω με 200/200 θα αλλαξουν μοντεμς αυτοι και εμεις και παπαλα.
> 
> Ξερει κανεις τι ταχυτητα μπορει να φτασει μια ινα που ερχεται σε ενα τυπικο vdsl mini dslam?

----------


## Jazzer

Πάντως το αυλάκι είναι αρκετά βαθύ από ότι είδα σήμερα που τους πέτυχα σε δράση.
Περνάνε 3 σωλήνες μέσα σε αυτό, πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι υπάρχει υποδομή για το μέλλον.

----------


## Spanos

> Πάντως το αυλάκι είναι αρκετά βαθύ από ότι είδα σήμερα που τους πέτυχα σε δράση.
> Περνάνε 3 σωλήνες μέσα σε αυτό, πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι υπάρχει υποδομή για το μέλλον.


Φυσανε διάφορα μέσα στο σωλήνα ανάλογα το τι θα απαιτηθεί στο μέλλον για να μας ελέγχουν καλύτερα.

----------


## psolord

> Δεν έρχεται μονο μια ίνα μπορών να περάσουν πολλά μέσα


Άψογα!  :One thumb up:

----------


## philos

Και σε εμάς εδώ στην Αραχώβης περάσανε τις τελευταίες μέρες τα καλώδια οπτικών ινών.  :Smile: 

Αλήθεια παιδιά, σε πόσο καιρό εκτιμάτε να ξεκινήσουμε να απολαμβάνουμε τα προνόμια των εγκαταστάσεων αυτών (VDSL);

Θα βγει κάποια ανακοίνωση ή πρέπει να παρακολουθώ το site της Vodafone για τη διαθεσιμότητα VDSL για τον τηλεφωνικό μου αριθμό;

Εγώ μέχρι στιγμής από πάντα, βλέπω ότι υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα για την οδό μου, αλλά όχι σαν υφιστάμενος πελάτης...

----------


## zatast

> Δες το σχέδιο, η οπτική έρχεται από Κεννεντυ στην Ελευθερίας. Θα γίνει τομή που θα ξεκινάει από το φρεάτιο στην Κένννεντυ και Λυκοσούρας, θα καταλήγει στην Κλεισούρας και ένας κλάδος προς Μαντινείας.


εισαι θεος!!σε ευχαριστω πολυ!αρα θα γινει υπογεια χωρις σκαψιματα.

----------


## Spanos

> εισαι θεος!!σε ευχαριστω πολυ!αρα θα γινει υπογεια χωρις σκαψιματα.


Όταν λέμε θα γίνει τομή εννοούμε οτι θα σκάψουν αυλάκι (η κόκκινη γραμμή).

Σημερινή πρόοδος εργασιών, όλες οι καμπίνες γύρω αλλάξανε αμέσως, η δικιά μου αρνείται να πεθάνει.

----------


## hablando

Παιδια υπαρχει διαθεσιμοτητα VDSL πανω στην Λοχαγου Δεδουση; Καποιοι που ειμαστε στην αρχη της (1-29) για παράδειγμα ; Ενω υπαρχουν 2 καμπινες κοντα σε αυτά τα νούμερα πέρασα τις προαλλες και δεν άκουσα τον θορυβο των ανεμιστηρων...

----------


## griniaris

Και εγω εστηνα "αυτι" για να δω τι γινεται με την καμπινα μου.... αλλα τιποτα.

Απο την Πεμπτη ομως δινει διαθεσιμοτητα.  Και ΑΚΟΜΑ δεν ακουω ανεμιστηρες.
Υποθετω λογω κρυου δουλευουν χαμηλα και δεν γινονται αντιληπτοι οι ανεμιστηρες.

----------


## Jazzer

> Και εγω εστηνα "αυτι" για να δω τι γινεται με την καμπινα μου.... αλλα τιποτα.
> 
> Απο την Πεμπτη ομως δινει διαθεσιμοτητα.  Και ΑΚΟΜΑ δεν ακουω ανεμιστηρες.
> Υποθετω λογω κρυου δουλευουν χαμηλα και δεν γινονται αντιληπτοι οι ανεμιστηρες.


Μπαα είναι noctua οι ανεμιστήρες στις κσμπίνες, για αυτό δεν κάνουν πολύ θόρυβο !!  :Razz:

----------


## prince72

> εισαι θεος!!σε ευχαριστω πολυ!αρα θα γινει υπογεια χωρις σκαψιματα.


Μπορει καποιος να ξαναδωσει το link για τον τελευταιο χαρτη με το που θα μπουν οι καμπινες και οι οπτικες για το περιστερι

----------


## psolord

> Μπαα είναι noctua οι ανεμιστήρες στις κσμπίνες, για αυτό δεν κάνουν πολύ θόρυβο !!


 :Thumbs up:   noctua ftw  :Razz:

----------


## koloko

http://www.patt.gov.gr/site/attachme...%2026-7-16.pdf

ο χαρτης με τα εργα.

----------


## Kenzu44

Τις αλλαξαν ολες τις καμπινες στο λοφο η οχι ακομα;

----------


## prince72

> http://www.patt.gov.gr/site/attachme...%2026-7-16.pdf
> 
> ο χαρτης με τα εργα.


δεν παιζει το λινκ
αλλα μαλον ειναι αυτο

http://www.patt.gov.gr/site/attachme...%2026-7-16.pdf

----------


## Spanos

> Τις αλλαξαν ολες τις καμπινες στο λοφο η οχι ακομα;


Θέλει ακόμα κάνα μήνα τουλάχιστο

----------


## prince72

Παντως βλεπω απο το σχεδιαγραμμα του οτε για το που θα βαλουν τις καμπινες οτι στο camping δεν βλεπω να βαζουν πολλες.
Βλεπω κανα δυο πανω απο την αγια αναστασια και μια κοντα στην λεωφορο αθηνων στην 28 οκτωβριου και τιποτα αλλο

----------


## Spanos

> Παντως βλεπω απο το σχεδιαγραμμα του οτε για το που θα βαλουν τις καμπινες οτι στο camping δεν βλεπω να βαζουν πολλες.
> Βλεπω κανα δυο πανω απο την αγια αναστασια και μια κοντα στην λεωφορο αθηνων στην 28 οκτωβριου και τιποτα αλλο


Είναι σε άλλο κατατεθειμένο σχεδιο

----------


## zatast

> Όταν λέμε θα γίνει τομή εννοούμε οτι θα σκάψουν αυλάκι (η κόκκινη γραμμή).


Got it! Θεος.




> Σημερινή πρόοδος εργασιών, όλες οι καμπίνες γύρω αλλάξανε αμέσως, η δικιά μου αρνείται να πεθάνει.


νταξ επειδη ειναι εκει μπορει να μην ειναι ενεργη αφου βαλανε την καινουρια αλλου.εξαλλου μπορει λογω της αλλαγης θεσης να θελει καποια διαδικασια παραπανω.




> Παιδια υπαρχει διαθεσιμοτητα VDSL πανω στην Λοχαγου Δεδουση; Καποιοι που ειμαστε στην αρχη της (1-29) για παράδειγμα ; Ενω υπαρχουν 2 καμπινες κοντα σε αυτά τα νούμερα πέρασα τις προαλλες και δεν άκουσα τον θορυβο των ανεμιστηρων...


αν ενδιαφερεσαι , παρε τηλεφωνο τους τεχνικους του ISP σου και ρωτας τους.

----------


## prince72

> Είναι σε άλλο κατατεθειμένο σχεδιο


Ξερεις που ειναι αυτο το σχεδιο. Υπαρχει καποιο pdf οπως υπαρχει και για τον υπολοιπο Λοφο?

----------


## Jazzer

> Ξερεις που ειναι αυτο το σχεδιο. Υπαρχει καποιο pdf οπως υπαρχει και για τον υπολοιπο Λοφο?


Η περιοχή που αναφέρεσαι (πάνω από το camping), αν δεν κάνω λάθος ανήκει στο Α/Κ Δάσους Χαιδαρίου, για την οποία δεν είναι γνωστό πότε θα ξεκινήσουν έργα vdsl. Αν κάποιος γνωρίζει τα ακριβή όρια των δύο Α/Κ(Περιστερίου και Δάσους Χαιδαρίου), ας μας διαφωτίσει.

----------


## jkoukos

Φαίνονται εδώ.

----------


## Jazzer

> Φαίνονται εδώ.


Ωραίος, ευχαριστούμε !  :One thumb up: 
Επομένως με βάση τον συγκεκριμένο χάρτη, τα όρια του Α/Κ Δάσους Χαϊδαρίου ξεκινούν από το σημείο για το οποίο διερωτάται ο συμφορουμίτης μας.  :Smile:

----------


## prince72

Φενεται οτι στο χαρτι το ΑΚ Χαιδαριου αρχιζει απο την κατω πλευρα του camping. 
Υπαρχει καποιο pdf που να δειχνει τα εργα του ΑΚ Χαιδαριου?

----------


## George98

> Φενεται οτι στο χαρτι το ΑΚ Χαιδαριου αρχιζει απο την κατω πλευρα του camping. 
> Υπαρχει καποιο pdf που να δειχνει τα εργα του ΑΚ Χαιδαριου?


Είναι ακόμα σε αρχικά στάδια η συμφωνία Χαϊδάρι-ΟΤΕ για VDSL (οπτικές ινες)

----------


## Dennisbest

Την 415 την έχουνε ξεχάσει μάλλον ( δε πολυφαίνεται κιόλας εκεί που είναι) , έχουνε αλλαχτεί εδώ και κανα μήνα όλες στη γύρω περιοχή , και αυτή είναι άθικτη.

----------


## Kenzu44

Παιδες γυρισαν νεα ζωη και αλλαζαν μια καμπινα στην πελοπιδα και μια στην στην αγ ελευθεριου!

----------


## pskoul

Καλημέρα σε όλα τα παιδιά.
Συγχαρητήρια για τις πληροφορίες που μας δίνεται μέσω του blog.
Είναι πάρα πολύ σημαντικές.
Πρόσφατα μετακόμισα στην Περιοχή του Λόφου από περιοχή που έπιανα χαλαρά adsl 12+ και τώρα με το ζόρι ακουμπάω τα 2+.
Βλέπω ότι γίνονται οι εργασίες που όλοι λέτε. Ένα μεγάλο εργοτάξιο.
Το ερώτημά μου είναι το ακόλουθο:
Μένω ακριβώς στα σύνορα μεταξύ του Α/Κ Περιστερίου και του Α/Κ Χαϊδαρίου. Συγκεκριμένα επί της οδού Γ. Κονδύλη που είναι κοντά στο camping. Η οδός ανήκει στο Δήμο Περιστερίου ενώ το από πάνω στενό (οδός Νυμφαίου) ανήκει στο Δήμο Χαϊδαρίου αν δεν κάνω λάθος. Η αναβάθμιση θα μας πιάσει ή θα είναι ακόμα με ταχύτητες εποχής σπηλαίων....?
H πιο κοντινή καμπίνα σύμφωνα με το διάγραμμα που είδα είναι αυτή στην οδό Βικτ. Ουγκώ και Φιλιατρών με αρίθμηση 395 (έχουν κάνει ήδη τη προετοιμασία για την αντικατάσταση της παλαιάς με τη νέα καμπίνα και μένει να φέρουν την οπτική ίνα και να τοποθετήσουν τη νέα καμπίνα).

Σας ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά για την οποιαδήποτε ενημέρωση και πληροφόρηση.

----------


## griniaris

Θα πρεπει να βρεις στον κατανεμητη σου σε ποια καμπινα ανηκεις και μονο ετσι θα σου λυθουν οι αποριες σου.

----------


## Jazzer

> Καλημέρα σε όλα τα παιδιά.
> Συγχαρητήρια για τις πληροφορίες που μας δίνεται μέσω του blog.
> Είναι πάρα πολύ σημαντικές.
> Πρόσφατα μετακόμισα στην Περιοχή του Λόφου από περιοχή που έπιανα χαλαρά adsl 12+ και τώρα με το ζόρι ακουμπάω τα 2+.
> Βλέπω ότι γίνονται οι εργασίες που όλοι λέτε. Ένα μεγάλο εργοτάξιο.
> Το ερώτημά μου είναι το ακόλουθο:
> Μένω ακριβώς στα σύνορα μεταξύ του Α/Κ Περιστερίου και του Α/Κ Χαϊδαρίου. Συγκεκριμένα επί της οδού Γ. Κονδύλη που είναι κοντά στο camping. Η οδός ανήκει στο Δήμο Περιστερίου ενώ το από πάνω στενό (οδός Νυμφαίου) ανήκει στο Δήμο Χαϊδαρίου αν δεν κάνω λάθος. Η αναβάθμιση θα μας πιάσει ή θα είναι ακόμα με ταχύτητες εποχής σπηλαίων....?
> H πιο κοντινή καμπίνα σύμφωνα με το διάγραμμα που είδα είναι αυτή στην οδό Βικτ. Ουγκώ και Φιλιατρών με αρίθμηση 395 (έχουν κάνει ήδη τη προετοιμασία για την αντικατάσταση της παλαιάς με τη νέα καμπίνα και μένει να φέρουν την οπτική ίνα και να τοποθετήσουν τη νέα καμπίνα).
> 
> Σας ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά για την οποιαδήποτε ενημέρωση και πληροφόρηση.


Καταρχήν καλωσόρισες στο adslgr.com.   :Smile: 
Με ένα τηλ. στο 13888 θα μάθεις σε ποιό καφάο είναι η γραμμή σου. Υπόψιν ότι στην περίπτωση που η γραμμή σου ανήκει στο Α/Κ Χαιδαρίου (βρίσκεσαι στα όρια), δεν έχουν ακόμα ξεκινήσει τα έργα. 
Αν όμως είσαι στο Α/Κ Περιστερίου, τότε υπομονή λίγους μήνες ακόμα για την ενεργοποίηση του vdsl !  :One thumb up:

----------


## mike_871

> Καλημέρα σε όλα τα παιδιά.
> Συγχαρητήρια για τις πληροφορίες που μας δίνεται μέσω του blog.
> Είναι πάρα πολύ σημαντικές.
> Πρόσφατα μετακόμισα στην Περιοχή του Λόφου από περιοχή που έπιανα χαλαρά adsl 12+ και τώρα με το ζόρι ακουμπάω τα 2+.
> Βλέπω ότι γίνονται οι εργασίες που όλοι λέτε. Ένα μεγάλο εργοτάξιο.
> Το ερώτημά μου είναι το ακόλουθο:
> Μένω ακριβώς στα σύνορα μεταξύ του Α/Κ Περιστερίου και του Α/Κ Χαϊδαρίου. Συγκεκριμένα επί της οδού Γ. Κονδύλη που είναι κοντά στο camping. Η οδός ανήκει στο Δήμο Περιστερίου ενώ το από πάνω στενό (οδός Νυμφαίου) ανήκει στο Δήμο Χαϊδαρίου αν δεν κάνω λάθος. Η αναβάθμιση θα μας πιάσει ή θα είναι ακόμα με ταχύτητες εποχής σπηλαίων....?
> H πιο κοντινή καμπίνα σύμφωνα με το διάγραμμα που είδα είναι αυτή στην οδό Βικτ. Ουγκώ και Φιλιατρών με αρίθμηση 395 (έχουν κάνει ήδη τη προετοιμασία για την αντικατάσταση της παλαιάς με τη νέα καμπίνα και μένει να φέρουν την οπτική ίνα και να τοποθετήσουν τη νέα καμπίνα).
> 
> Σας ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά για την οποιαδήποτε ενημέρωση και πληροφόρηση.


https://statheri.vodafone.gr/availability βαζεις τα στοιχεια σου και σου λεει το αστικο κεντρο

----------


## prince72

> Καλημέρα σε όλα τα παιδιά.
> Συγχαρητήρια για τις πληροφορίες που μας δίνεται μέσω του blog.
> Είναι πάρα πολύ σημαντικές.
> Πρόσφατα μετακόμισα στην Περιοχή του Λόφου από περιοχή που έπιανα χαλαρά adsl 12+ και τώρα με το ζόρι ακουμπάω τα 2+.
> Βλέπω ότι γίνονται οι εργασίες που όλοι λέτε. Ένα μεγάλο εργοτάξιο.
> Το ερώτημά μου είναι το ακόλουθο:
> Μένω ακριβώς στα σύνορα μεταξύ του Α/Κ Περιστερίου και του Α/Κ Χαϊδαρίου. Συγκεκριμένα επί της οδού Γ. Κονδύλη που είναι κοντά στο camping. Η οδός ανήκει στο Δήμο Περιστερίου ενώ το από πάνω στενό (οδός Νυμφαίου) ανήκει στο Δήμο Χαϊδαρίου αν δεν κάνω λάθος. Η αναβάθμιση θα μας πιάσει ή θα είναι ακόμα με ταχύτητες εποχής σπηλαίων....?
> H πιο κοντινή καμπίνα σύμφωνα με το διάγραμμα που είδα είναι αυτή στην οδό Βικτ. Ουγκώ και Φιλιατρών με αρίθμηση 395 (έχουν κάνει ήδη τη προετοιμασία για την αντικατάσταση της παλαιάς με τη νέα καμπίνα και μένει να φέρουν την οπτική ίνα και να τοποθετήσουν τη νέα καμπίνα).
> 
> Σας ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά για την οποιαδήποτε ενημέρωση και πληροφόρηση.



Παραθεση.
Εγω εμενα παλια στην νυμφαιου (τωρα μενει ο αδερφος μου) και μπορω να σου πω οτι ανηκει στο Περιστερι παρολο που το τηλ μου ξεκιναγε απο 58 και οχι 57
Το Χαιδαρι ξεκιναει απο την πανω πλευρα της 28η Οκτωβριου η οποια ειναι η πανω πλευρα του camping.

----------


## pskoul

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους...
ΑΝΤΕ να ανέβουμε όλοι μαζί "επιπεδο"...

----------


## zatast

> Καλημέρα σε όλα τα παιδιά.
> Συγχαρητήρια για τις πληροφορίες που μας δίνεται μέσω του blog.
> Είναι πάρα πολύ σημαντικές.
> Πρόσφατα μετακόμισα στην Περιοχή του Λόφου από περιοχή που έπιανα χαλαρά adsl 12+ και τώρα με το ζόρι ακουμπάω τα 2+.
> Βλέπω ότι γίνονται οι εργασίες που όλοι λέτε. Ένα μεγάλο εργοτάξιο.
> Το ερώτημά μου είναι το ακόλουθο:
> Μένω ακριβώς στα σύνορα μεταξύ του Α/Κ Περιστερίου και του Α/Κ Χαϊδαρίου. Συγκεκριμένα επί της οδού Γ. Κονδύλη που είναι κοντά στο camping. Η οδός ανήκει στο Δήμο Περιστερίου ενώ το από πάνω στενό (οδός Νυμφαίου) ανήκει στο Δήμο Χαϊδαρίου αν δεν κάνω λάθος. Η αναβάθμιση θα μας πιάσει ή θα είναι ακόμα με ταχύτητες εποχής σπηλαίων....?
> H πιο κοντινή καμπίνα σύμφωνα με το διάγραμμα που είδα είναι αυτή στην οδό Βικτ. Ουγκώ και Φιλιατρών με αρίθμηση 395 (έχουν κάνει ήδη τη προετοιμασία για την αντικατάσταση της παλαιάς με τη νέα καμπίνα και μένει να φέρουν την οπτική ίνα και να τοποθετήσουν τη νέα καμπίνα).
> 
> Σας ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά για την οποιαδήποτε ενημέρωση και πληροφόρηση.


φιλε βασει του http://fttxgr.eu/map ανηκεις στο Α/Κ Περιστεριου αφου η Κονδυλη ειναι ακριβως στο οριο.οποτε καλως εχοντων θα αλλαχθει η καμπινα σου συντομα.

----------


## prince72

> φιλε βασει του http://fttxgr.eu/map ανηκεις στο Α/Κ Περιστεριου αφου η Κονδυλη ειναι ακριβως στο οριο.οποτε καλως εχοντων θα αλλαχθει η καμπινα σου συντομα.


αυτο προσπαθουσα να καταλαβω και εγω. Φενεται οτι ο ΟΤΕ δεν ακολουθει τα γεωγραφικα ορια των δημων και εχει δικα του ορια. Εαν ο χαρτης του παραπανω site ειναι εγκυρος (εννοω τα ορια) τοτε η κονδυλη
ειναι στην αρμοδιοτητα του περιστεριου ενω το χαιδαρι παραλαμβανει τα παραπανω στενα παρολο που ανηκουν στον δημο του περιστεριου. 
Το Χαιδαρι αρχιζει απο την πανω πλευρα της 28 Οκτωμβριου. Να σκευτειτε οτι το σκουπιδιαρικο του περιστεριου (χρονια πριν) μαζευε τα σκουπιδια της μια πλευρας της της 28 Οκτωβριου και αργοτερα περναγε
το σκουπιδιαρικο του περιστεριου να παρει τα σκουπιδια απο την κατω πλευρα. Τους πηραν χρονια να το αλλαξουν.
Ελπιζω ο ΟΤΕ του περιστεριου να βαλει αρκετες καμπινες εκει στα συνορα γιατι απο το χαρτη που δειχνει που θα μπουν οι καμπινες δεν βλεπω πολλες

----------


## Pokas

> αυτο προσπαθουσα να καταλαβω και εγω. Φενεται οτι ο ΟΤΕ δεν ακολουθει τα γεωγραφικα ορια των δημων και εχει δικα του ορια. Εαν ο χαρτης του παραπανω site ειναι εγκυρος (εννοω τα ορια) τοτε η κονδυλη
> ειναι στην αρμοδιοτητα του περιστεριου ενω το χαιδαρι παραλαμβανει τα παραπανω στενα παρολο που ανηκουν στον δημο του περιστεριου. 
> Το Χαιδαρι αρχιζει απο την πανω πλευρα της 28 Οκτωμβριου. Να σκευτειτε οτι το σκουπιδιαρικο του περιστεριου (χρονια πριν) μαζευε τα σκουπιδια της μια πλευρας της της 28 Οκτωβριου και αργοτερα περναγε
> το σκουπιδιαρικο του περιστεριου να παρει τα σκουπιδια απο την κατω πλευρα. Τους πηραν χρονια να το αλλαξουν.
> Ελπιζω ο ΟΤΕ του περιστεριου να βαλει αρκετες καμπινες εκει στα συνορα γιατι απο το χαρτη που δειχνει που θα μπουν οι καμπινες δεν βλεπω πολλες


Δεν έχουν σχέση τα όρια των Δήμων με τα όρια των τηλεφωνικών γραμμών του ΟΤΕ.
Ενα Αστικό Κέντρο μπορεί να "φτάνει" σε 2-3 ακόμα και 4 διαφορετικούς Δήμους.

----------


## elessargr

+




> Ενα Αστικό Κέντρο μπορεί να "φτάνει" σε 2-3 ακόμα και 4 διαφορετικούς Δήμους.


ΑΚ Ιπποδρόμου καλύπτει Μοσχάτο, Καλλιθέα, Παλαιό Φάληρο, Νέα Σμύρνη.

----------


## prince72

> +
> 
> 
> 
> ΑΚ Ιπποδρόμου καλύπτει Μοσχάτο, Καλλιθέα, Παλαιό Φάληρο, Νέα Σμύρνη.


Οντος αλλα στην συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση υπαρχει ΟΤΕ περιστεριου και χαιδαριου και η μονη διαφορα ειναι οτι ο ΟΤΕ χαιδαριου εχει παρει μερικα στενα στην δικαιοδοσια του απο το περιστερι.
Εν πασι περιπτωση.

----------


## jkoukos

Μην σου φανεί παράξενο η μια πλευρά της Κονδύλη να ανήκει στο Α/Κ Περιστερίου και η απέναντι πλευρά σε αυτό του Χαϊδαρίου.
Και αυτό, σε αντίθεση με την συλλογή των απορριμάτων, δεν αλλάζει.

----------


## george83

Έχει αλλάξει από την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα και η 521 στην Ανθούπολη, οδός Απολλωνίας, στο πρώτο στενό της Απολλωνίας από τη Θηβών.

----------


## George98

Το ίδιο ισχύει και στον OTE Αιγάλεω που έχει πάρει ολόκληρο κομμάτι από το Χαϊδάρι(Αυτό από την Καραϊσκάκη και κάτω) 
Τέλος πάντων , όποιοι ανήκουν OTE Χαϊδάρι λίγη υπομονή , ξεκινούν τα έργα λίγο πριν τις γιορτές (ή μετά)

----------


## leom3

Γεια σας παιδια! Μενω στην οδο Κρητης στο Ιλιον ειναι πισω απο την θηβων περιπου 700 μετρα πιο πανω απο το μετρο Ανθουπολης... Στην δικια μου περιπτωση που δεν βλεπω καφαο αρκετα κοντα σε εμενα σε περιπτωση που βαλω vdsl τι ταχυτητα θα εχω στο περιπου? Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων!

----------


## griniaris

στα 2 χιλιομετρα που εισαι.....   μονο οτι εχεις ηδη μπορουν να σου δωσουν. 
Για VDSL ξεχνα το..!!!!     Υπομονη κανα 8μηνο να αλλαχθουν και σε σενα οι καμπινες.

----------


## leom3

http://fttxgr.eu/map To πιο κοντινο καφαο απ οτι βλεπω vdsl ειναι κοντα στην Αγια Μαρινα στην οδο Αχαριου μπροστα απο το tatoo... Δεν παιζει με αυτο ε?

----------


## zatast

> αυτο προσπαθουσα να καταλαβω και εγω. Φενεται οτι ο ΟΤΕ δεν ακολουθει τα γεωγραφικα ορια των δημων και εχει δικα του ορια. Εαν ο χαρτης του παραπανω site ειναι εγκυρος (εννοω τα ορια) τοτε η κονδυλη
> ειναι στην αρμοδιοτητα του περιστεριου ενω το χαιδαρι παραλαμβανει τα παραπανω στενα παρολο που ανηκουν στον δημο του περιστεριου. 
> Το Χαιδαρι αρχιζει απο την πανω πλευρα της 28 Οκτωμβριου. Να σκευτειτε οτι το σκουπιδιαρικο του περιστεριου (χρονια πριν) μαζευε τα σκουπιδια της μια πλευρας της της 28 Οκτωβριου και αργοτερα περναγε
> το σκουπιδιαρικο του περιστεριου να παρει τα σκουπιδια απο την κατω πλευρα. Τους πηραν χρονια να το αλλαξουν.
> Ελπιζω ο ΟΤΕ του περιστεριου να βαλει αρκετες καμπινες εκει στα συνορα γιατι απο το χαρτη που δειχνει που θα μπουν οι καμπινες δεν βλεπω πολλες


φιλε μου καλυτερα που η 28η Οκτωβριου καλυπτεται απο το Χαϊδαρι γιατι θα επιαναν ταχυτητες adsl 1-2 mbps με τοσο μεγαλη αποσταση που ειναι απο το Α/Κ Περιστεριου!!παιρνοντας γραμμη απο το Χαϊδαρι εχουν πολυ πιο γρηγορες ταχυτητες.

οπως καταλαβαινεις αλλο πραγμα τα σκουπιδιαρικα και δεν ειναι συγκρισιμες οι καταστασεις.

- - - Updated - - -




> http://fttxgr.eu/map To πιο κοντινο καφαο απ οτι βλεπω vdsl ειναι κοντα στην Αγια Μαρινα στην οδο Αχαριου μπροστα απο το tatoo... Δεν παιζει με αυτο ε?


φιλε μου προσεξε πως δουλευει το πραμα.οτι ταχυτητα κι αν ζητησεις θα σου δωσουν απο την καμπινα που καλυπτεται η πολυκατοικια σου και οχι απο αλλη.
το ποια ειναι η καμπινα μπορεις να το δεις στο κουτι του κατανεμητη οπου γραφει τον αριθμο.ψαξε στη γειτονια σου να δεις που ειναι το καφαο με αυτο τον αριθμο.αν εχει αλλαχθει τοτε θα μπορουν να σου vdsl απο τις αρχες του νεου χρονου περιπου που θα το διαθεσουν στο Περιστερι.αν δεν εχει αλλαχθει και κανεις αιτηση για vdsl δε θα καλυφθεις και θα μεινεις με οτι παιρνεις απο τα 2.5km που εισαι απο το Α/Κ Περιστεριου.
αρα μην το κανεις μεχρι να διατεθει στο Περιστερι με προϋποθεση οτι εχει αλλαχθει η καμπινα σου.

- - - Updated - - -




> Χαμός σήμερα στην Τζον Κέννεντυ, σκάβουν το δρόμο και ανοίγουν αυλάκια για τις σωλήνες των οπτικών. Πάντως, μέχρι τώρα το πάνε πολύ γρήγορα, το μεγαλύτερο ίσως εμπόδιο για την περάτωση των έργων / διαθεσιμότητα, ήταν και παραμένει η παροχή ρεύματος στις καμπίνες.


νεοτερα απο το μετωπο των εργασιων : τριγωνο του θανατου σημερα η Ελευθεριας-Σαγγαριου-Μαραθωνοκαμπου με σκαψιματα για οπτικη !!
 :dance:  :dance:  :dance:  :dance:  :dance:

----------


## Spanos

> νεοτερα απο το μετωπο των εργασιων : τριγωνο του θανατου σημερα η Ελευθεριας-Σαγγαριου-Μαραθωνοκαμπου με σκαψιματα για οπτικη !!


Bασικά δεν είναι οπτική, είναι ο σωλήνας που θα την "φυσήξουν" μετά.

----------


## zatast

> Bασικά δεν είναι οπτική, είναι ο σωλήνας που θα την "φυσήξουν" μετά.


ε ναι ρε συ..δεν πεφτει χυμα η οπτικη.περνουσα απο Ελευθεριας το μεσημερι με το αυτοκινητο και την οικογενεια μεσα και μου ηταν αδυνατο να τραβηξω φωτο.εξαλλου υπηρχε πυρετος εργασιων και κατι νεαροι εξω απο το "Πικαντικο" ετοιμοι να συνδεσουν το laptop με την οπτικη που θα περναγε !!
 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

υγ. μπας και ησουν αναμεσα τους ?  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Spanos

> ε ναι ρε συ..δεν πεφτει χυμα η οπτικη.περνουσα απο Ελευθεριας το μεσημερι με το αυτοκινητο και την οικογενεια μεσα και μου ηταν αδυνατο να τραβηξω φωτο.εξαλλου υπηρχε πυρετος εργασιων και κατι νεαροι εξω απο το "Πικαντικο" ετοιμοι να συνδεσουν το laptop με την οπτικη που θα περναγε !!
> 
> 
> υγ. μπας και ησουν αναμεσα τους ?


είχα βάλει fiber to usb converter για να κατεβάσω το mafia iii  :Razz:

----------


## zatast

> είχα βάλει fiber to usb converter για να κατεβάσω το mafia iii


δεν πιανεσαι απο πουθενα !! :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy: 

μπας και εχεις και κανενα spectrum to i7 converter ?????????????????  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Spanos

> δεν πιανεσαι απο πουθενα !!
> 
> μπας και εχεις και κανενα spectrum to i7 converter ?????????????????


http://www.cpcbox.com/  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## zatast

:Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:

----------


## sfs1979

Καλημέρα σε όλους μπορεί να μου πεί κάποιος που βρίσκεται η 326 καμπίνα του ΟΤΕ Μένω στην Αραχώβης στο λόφο και χθές που κοίταξα το κουτί της πολυκατοικίας έγραφε 326 και τρελάθηκα. Στις γύρω γειτονίες έχουν αντικατασταθεί σχεδόν όλες οι καμπίνες αλλά 326 δεν βλέπω πουθενά. Μέχρι και στην Αραχώβης υπάρχει καμπίνα με το νούμερο 388.

----------


## Spanos

> Καλημέρα σε όλους μπορεί να μου πεί κάποιος που βρίσκεται η 326 καμπίνα του ΟΤΕ Μένω στην Αραχώβης στο λόφο και χθές που κοίταξα το κουτί της πολυκατοικίας έγραφε 326 και τρελάθηκα. Στις γύρω γειτονίες έχουν αντικατασταθεί σχεδόν όλες οι καμπίνες αλλά 326 δεν βλέπω πουθενά. Μέχρι και στην Αραχώβης υπάρχει καμπίνα με το νούμερο 388.


356 Αραχώβης & Λουκιανού

----------


## sfs1979

> 356 Αραχώβης & Λουκιανού


Έχω την εντύπωση ότι είδα 326 και όχι 356. Με επιφύλαξη βέβαια αυτό.

----------


## johnny_gra

Παιδια στην 545 ειχε ανοιχτει η τρυπα για να περαστει καμπινα τον σεπτεμβρη(ακριβως απεναντι απτην παλια), η τρυπα εκλεισε κ δεν εχει περαστει ακομα καμπινα. Ξερει καποιος τι γινεται? Στην γυρω περιοχη εχουν αλλαχτει ολες οι καμπινες απτην πρωτη βδομαδα του σεπτεμβρη.

----------


## Roulitsas

Latest News από (σχεδόν) Μπουρνάζι. Η 128 καμπίνα γύρισε και δίνει πλέον VDSL. Διαθεσιμότητα απο Cosmote, Forthnet και Wind αν και για την Wind δεν παίρνω όρκο ότι είναι απο την καμπίνα γιατί έδινε πάντα διαθεσιμότητα απο το Α/Κ. Τώρα επι της πράξης. Την Παρασκευή δεν έδινε κανένας διαθεσιμότητα. Ξαφνικά το ΣΚ και συγκεκριμένα εχθές Κυριακή, ενώ κουμπώνω στα περίπου 17,5Mbit το download είναι στα 2Mbit και το upload στα 0.25Mbit. Τυχαίο; Μάλλον όχι. Προφανώς κατά την μεταγωγή μέσα στον Κατανεμητή, κάτι έχουν σκαρώσει τα αγόρια και τα έχουν κάνει μαντάρα. Τα ευχάριστα, απο αύριο πάω για ανανέωση συμβολαίου και αναβάθμιση σε VDSL 50. Θα επανέλθω με νεότερα.

----------


## Stathisgr

Καλή τύχη με αυτό Roulitsas. Τουλάχιστον σε εσένα έχει διαθεσιμότητα πλέον.

Τα ίδια και χειρότερα εδώ και κοντά 3 εβδομάδες. 
Κατά τη διάρκεια αλλά και μετά τα έργα (350 ή 351, Λόφος) έπεσα από τα 5,6-6,8 στο 1,2-2 και επιπλέον δεν έχω και τηλεφωνική υπηρεσία.
Δηλαδή όχι μόνο δεν έχω αλλά και ο τεχνικός της vodafone που ήρθε, δεν είχε καν σήμα από το κέντρο. Εννοείται δε, ότι παρόλο που μας έχουν στείλει 3 φορές μήνυμα ότι θα έρθει συνεργείο του ΟΤΕ να ελέγξει το κουτί κάτω, δεν έχουν εμφανιστεί καν.

----------


## rikos

Αυτά είναι! Από ενεργοποίηση φίλου χθες κοντά στο Α/Κ! 
Και όντως Roulitsas, από την περασμένη Παρασκευή δόθηκαν σε διαθεσιμότητα οι καμπίνες κοντά στο Α/Κ και γύρω από αυτό!
Καλά σερφαρίσματα!

----------


## Deathracer2009

Παιδες στην Χρυσανθου ξερουμε τι παιζει με το VDSL; Ειναι μια καμπινα στο κολυμβητηριο και αλλη μια αν θυμαμαι καλα σε ενα δυο στενα πιο διπλα αλλα δεν θυμαμαι τωρα...

Γνωριζουμε ποτε θα ενεργοποιηθουν;

----------


## romankonis

Όλα είναι DOWN: Ίντερνετ και Τηλέφωνο.

----------


## Spanos

> Όλα είναι DOWN: Ίντερνετ και Τηλέφωνο.


Ολα οκ εδω

----------


## griniaris

> Όλα είναι DOWN: Ίντερνετ και Τηλέφωνο.


Τηλεφωνο εννοεις TDM ή  VOIP ?

----------


## romankonis

Ολα οκ  :Smile:

----------


## Jazzer

> Παιδες στην Χρυσανθου ξερουμε τι παιζει με το VDSL; Ειναι μια καμπινα στο κολυμβητηριο και αλλη μια αν θυμαμαι καλα σε ενα δυο στενα πιο διπλα αλλα δεν θυμαμαι τωρα...
> 
> Γνωριζουμε ποτε θα ενεργοποιηθουν;


Δεν μπορούμε να γνωρίζουμε με βεβαιότητα το χρονοδιάγραμμα των ενεργοποιήσεων. 
Από ενεργοποιήσεις καμπίνων σε άλλες περιοχές του Περιστερίου, όπως επίσης και από το thread της Πετρούπολης, συμπεραίνουμε ότι το διάστημα από την τοποθέτηση της καμπίνας έως της ενεργοποίησή της κυμαινεται από 4 - 6 μήνες περίπου.
Όμως δεν είναι τίποτα δεδομένο, το πως θα τρέξουν οι ενεργοποιήσεις στο λόφο αξιωματικών είναι άγνωστο, μόνο υποθέσεις μπορούμε να κάνουμε. 
Φαίνεται πάντως ότι η ηλεκτροδότηση των καμπίνων αποτελεί έως τώρα ένα σημαντικό εμπόδιο, το οποίο καθυστερεί πολύ την όλη διαδικασία.

----------


## toxicgarbage

Εχθές μετά απο μάχη χαρακωμάτων πέρασαν οπτική ίνα στην οδό Στράβωνος.Η μάχη χάθηκε αλλα όχι και ο πόλεμος!!

----------


## Stathisgr

Νεώτερα από το μέτωπο:

Τζων Κένεντι και Ναυπάκτου, έριχναν σήμερα το πρωί οπτική 2 τύποι με το βανάκι του ΟΤΕ.

Χθες έκαναν το ίδιο στο στη Σαγγαρίου και Δαμασκηνού γωνία. 

Εν τω μεταξύ, 20 μέρες μετά, εξακολουθώ να είμαι ακόμα πεσμένος στα 1.8 με 2mbps, χωρίς τηλεφωνική υπηρεσία. 
Η Vodafone λέει "έχει περάσει στα χέρια του ΟΤΕ" και εγώ λέω προσευχές για να δω μέχρι και youtube σε 480p.

----------


## psolord

Στάθη για σένα το κάνουν ρε συ, για το καλό σου.

Σκέψου ότι μόλις έρθει η VDSL 50, θα πας 25 φορές πάνω. Θα πάθεις πολιτισμικό σοκ λέμε!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Stathisgr

Χαχαχα, σίγουρα πολιτισμικό σοκ, κι από το 5άρι το ίδιο θα πάθαινα. 
Αλλά για να μην τα παίξω μέχρι τότε, θα εκτιμούσα το 5αρι και τώρα  :Razz: 
Αν τραβήξει για πολύ ακόμα θα κάνω μια απειλή ότι θα διακόψω το συμβόλαιο να με φτιάξει ο ΟΤΕ αμέσως μόλις γίνω συνδρομητής  :ROFL:

----------


## Hetfield

Εχουμε καθολου διαθεσιμοτητα απο ανθουπολη;



> Στάθη για σένα το κάνουν ρε συ, για το καλό σου.
> 
> Σκέψου ότι μόλις έρθει η VDSL 50, θα πας 25 φορές πάνω. Θα πάθεις πολιτισμικό σοκ λέμε!




Off Topic


		Στα 100Mbps ελεω vectoring, τι θα γινει;  :Razz:

----------


## Roulitsas

Καλησπέρα σας,

Μια ερωτηση παρακαλώ. Ενεργοποιήθηκε η καμπινα οπως εχωγραψει και παραπάνω και έχω πάει για ανανέωση συμβολαιου καιμετατροπη σε VDSL. Το πρόβλημ ειναι το εξής. Απο την ημέρα που ενεργοποιήθηκε η καμπινα ως VDSL, ενω συνεχίζω με το ADSL να κλειδώνω τα 17.5 που κλείδωνα, κατεβάζει σαν να ειναι γραμμή 800Kbit. Το εννοώ. Κατεβάζει με 40kbps-80kbps.

Στο βλαβοληπτικο δεν βρίσκουν καμία βλάβη και θα έρθει τελικά τεχνικός.Το πρόβλημα ειναι σε ολες τις συσκευές ούτε με wifi ειτε με καλώδιο. Μπορεί κάποιος να καταλάβει που μπορεί να οφείλεται το πρόβλημα;

Σας ευχαριστώ.

----------


## aguila21

Εχθές έσκαψαν αυλάκι στην Οσίου Δαυίδ στη Νέα Ζωή,αλλά το πορτοκαλί καλώδιο δεν το πέρασαν ακόμα...Πάντως από Δευτέρα απόγευμα είμαι χωρίς τηλέφωνο.Το ίντερνετ λειτουργεί κανονικά.Από τη Forthnet είπαν ότι είναι καλωδιακή βλάβη και ο ΟΤΕ δίνει 3-5 ημέρες γι'αποκατάσταση...

----------


## psolord

Τι σημαίνει για την διαθεσιμότητα όταν η καμπίνα μας είναι πράσινη στο χάρτη?

Σε πόσο καιρό περίπου από το πρασίνισμα έρχεται το φως? (της οπτικής  :Razz: )

----------


## griniaris

Αν εννοεις στο χαρτη του fttxgr.eu  τοτε δηλωνει οτι εχει αλλαχθει απο παλιου τυπου σε νέου.  

Το αν δινει διαθεσιμοτητα εξαρταται απο το αν εχει ηλεκτροδοτηθει ή όχι και απο το αν ειναι "ενταξει" ο εξοπλισμος μεσα .

----------


## psolord

A μάλιστα, οκ.

Όλα αυτά έχουν γίνει νομίζω.

Απλά δε βλέπω διαθεσιμότητα στη Wind ενώ είναι πράσινη.

Οπότε είναι άσχετα πράγματα και συνεχίζουμε την αναμονή.

Ευχαριστώ.  :Smile:

----------


## chdarmas

είναι απατεώνες μου έχουν δώσει διαθεσιμότητα για vdsl περιμένω* 13! εργάσιμες* ακόμα τίποτα ,

το 13888 σε κάνει μπαλάκι και δεν σου εξηγούν γιατί δεν σε έχουν συνδέσει,
περιμένεις στην αναμονή και μετά σε κλείνει λόγω αναμονών στα μούτρα!

όταν έρθει άλλος πάροχος με vdsl ,

έφυγά, απλά απαράδεκτοι!

----------


## Spanos

> Τι σημαίνει για την διαθεσιμότητα όταν η καμπίνα μας είναι πράσινη στο χάρτη?


Σημαίνει οτι πέρασα, έβγαλα φωτογραφία και την έκανα edit  :Razz: 

- - - Updated - - -




> είναι απατεώνες μου έχουν δώσει διαθεσιμότητα για vdsl περιμένω* 13! εργάσιμες* ακόμα τίποτα ,
> 
> το 13888 σε κάνει μπαλάκι και δεν σου εξηγούν γιατί δεν σε έχουν συνδέσει,
> περιμένεις στην αναμονή και μετά σε κλείνει λόγω αναμονών στα μούτρα!
> 
> όταν έρθει άλλος πάροχος με vdsl ,
> 
> έφυγά, απλά απαράδεκτοι!


κανονικά πρέπει να τους κάνεις μήνυση

----------


## psolord

> Σημαίνει οτι πέρασα, έβγαλα φωτογραφία και την έκανα edit



 :Clap:  :Thumbs up:

----------


## dmitspan

σκάφτηκαν λαγούμια και πέρασε οπτική πέριξ Αγ. Ιεροθεου  :Clap:  :Worthy:

----------


## ToninoGR

> είναι απατεώνες μου έχουν δώσει διαθεσιμότητα για vdsl περιμένω* 13! εργάσιμες* ακόμα τίποτα ,
> 
> το 13888 σε κάνει μπαλάκι και δεν σου εξηγούν γιατί δεν σε έχουν συνδέσει,
> περιμένεις στην αναμονή και μετά σε κλείνει λόγω αναμονών στα μούτρα!
> 
> όταν έρθει άλλος πάροχος με vdsl ,
> 
> έφυγά, απλά απαράδεκτοι!


Δεν εχω φτασει ακομα τις 13 αλλα ειμαι κοντα εγω μετραω 8 εργασιμες στη Λαμπρινη,Α/Κ Γαλατσιου.Μια απο τα ιδια εχω διαθεσημοτητα αλλα ακομα αναμονη!!!

----------


## Agent_

Έκανα και εγώ αίτηση για VDSL 50 Καμπίνα Γρεβενών και Βοϊου. Από το 13888 μου έδωσαν διαθεσιμότητα αλλά μετά τους κάλεσα για να μάθω ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης και μου λένε ότι οι τεχνικοί τους απάντησαν με έλλειψη δικτύου. Ότι ναναι... Τα έχουν μπλέξει μου φαίνεται. Τώρα μπαίνει σε αναμονή το αίτημα και βλέπουμε.

----------


## ToninoGR

> είναι απατεώνες μου έχουν δώσει διαθεσιμότητα για vdsl περιμένω* 13! εργάσιμες* ακόμα τίποτα ,
> 
> το 13888 σε κάνει μπαλάκι και δεν σου εξηγούν γιατί δεν σε έχουν συνδέσει,
> περιμένεις στην αναμονή και μετά σε κλείνει λόγω αναμονών στα μούτρα!
> 
> όταν έρθει άλλος πάροχος με vdsl ,
> 
> έφυγά, απλά απαράδεκτοι!


Σε μενα μεχρι χθες ειχαν περεσει 8 εργασιμες,αλλα μιλησα με 13888 και εβγαλα ακρη. Παρε τηλεφωνο στο 210-6331371 και κλεισε ραντεβου να ερθει καποιος να σε συνδεσει αν δεν εχεις κλεισει ηδη.

----------


## computer

Καλημερα!!
Βλεπω στο χαρτη οτι εχει γινει ενεργοποιηση της καμπινας vdsl στην οδο Καρυατιδος και συγκεκριμενα Καρυατιδος 59.
Εγω απο την συγκεκριμενη καμπινα απεχω 100 μετρα αλλα ο ΟΤΕ δεν μου βγαζει διαθεσιμοτητα.
Δεν ειναι παραξενο?Ειναι η πιο κοντινη καμπινα στο σπιτι μου!

----------


## dmitspan

Μπήκε και η 452, την είδα ψες. 3φυλλη

----------


## ToninoGR

> Καλημερα!!
> Βλεπω στο χαρτη οτι εχει γινει ενεργοποιηση της καμπινας vdsl στην οδο Καρυατιδος και συγκεκριμενα Καρυατιδος 59.
> Εγω απο την συγκεκριμενη καμπινα απεχω 100 μετρα αλλα ο ΟΤΕ δεν μου βγαζει διαθεσιμοτητα.
> Δεν ειναι παραξενο?Ειναι η πιο κοντινη καμπινα στο σπιτι μου!


1.Σε ποιο χαρτη την βλεπεις οτι ενεργοποιηθηκε; 2.Δεν παει με το ποια ειναι πιο κοντα στο σπιτι σου.Το πιο σιγουρο ειναι να τσεκαρεις τον τριψηφιο που εχει το κουτι (εσκαλιτ) με τα τηλεφωνικα καλωδια στην πολυκατοικια σου (συνηθως στην εισοδο ή το υπογειο) και ψαχνεις να βρεις την καμπινα στη γειτονια σου με τον ιδιο τριψηφιο.ΑΥΤΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΑΥΤΟΣ ειναι ο ενδεδειγμενος τροπος να δεις σε ποια καμπινα ανηκεις.

----------


## computer

http://fttxgr.eu/map?id=2543
θα το κοιταξω

----------


## ToninoGR

> http://fttxgr.eu/map?id=2543
> θα το κοιταξω


"Βλεπω στο χαρτη οτι εχει γινει ενεργοποιηση της καμπινας"
Στο site αυτο εχω προσθεσει προσωπικα περισσοτερες απο 20 καμπινες.Αν ομως πχ μια καμπινα αλλαχθηκε απο τα συνεργεια του ΟΤΕ ας πουμε σημερα το πρωι,και σημερα το απογευμα παει καποιος απο μας και την βαλλει στο site,αυτο δεν σημαινει απολυτα οτι ειναι και (ηλεκτροδοτημενη) ενεργοποιημενη.

----------


## computer

ααα δεν γνωριζα!!!
Οποτε αναμενουμε!!

----------


## ToninoGR

> ααα δεν γνωριζα!!!
> Οποτε αναμενουμε!!


Αν ξερεις ποτε εγινε η αντικατασταση της καμπινας σου να υπολογιζεις εως 4-5 μηνες αναμονη για πληρη λειτουργικοτητα αυτης.Μπορει σε 2 εβδομαδες μπορει και σε 4 μηνες,αγνωσται αι βουλαι του ΟΤαι :P

----------


## BurnedPriest

Η 535 στην Αρτοξινού και Αξαρίου στην Ανθούπολη, σήμερα το πρωί είχε ρεύμα μια βδομάδα μετά περίπου από την εγκατάστασή της.

----------


## Stathisgr

Πολύ καλό νέο αυτό. Ε και συνεργαστούν καλά και ηλεκτροδοτηθούν όλες μέσα σε ένα-δυο μήνες τι γιορτη εχει να γίνει.

----------


## griniaris

οντως γιορτη....   1.000 *νεοι* συνδρομητες ταυτοχρονα που διψουν απο τα 1-2 Mbit να πανε στα 30 ή 50 ......

Κατευθειαν θα λιωσουν τον downloadmanager τους.    

To contention ratio  θα εκτοξευτει σε πρωτογνωρα νουμερα για την περιοχη.

Anyway...   Ο χρονος θα δειξει...

----------


## dareios

> Η 535 στην Αρτοξινού και Αξαρίου στην Ανθούπολη, σήμερα το πρωί είχε ρεύμα μια βδομάδα μετά περίπου από την εγκατάστασή της.


Καλησπέρα, Η καμπίνα 535 έχει εγκατασταθεί εδώ και περίπου 2 μήνες! Το λέω γιατί παίρνω από αυτήν και την παρακολουθώ καθημερινά!
Επίσης, προχτές σκάψανε για οπτική. Δε ξέρω αν είναι ρεύμα αυτό που λες. Μακάρι βέβαια!!

----------


## BurnedPriest

> Καλησπέρα, Η καμπίνα 535 έχει εγκατασταθεί εδώ και περίπου 2 μήνες! Το λέω γιατί παίρνω από αυτήν και την παρακολουθώ καθημερινά!
> Επίσης, προχτές σκάψανε για οπτική. Δε ξέρω αν είναι ρεύμα αυτό που λες. Μακάρι βέβαια!!



Sorry, μαλακία είπα, απλά εγώ την πρόσεξα τότε μάλλον. Επίσης το "ρεύμα" που κατάλαβα (βάζοντας το χέρι στην καμπίνα), παίζει να ήταν τράνταγμα από τον αέρα  :Razz:  

False alarm people

----------


## panandreas

Από συνομιλία που είχα με τεχνικούς που πέρναγαν οπτική χαμηλά στην Αγίου Βασιλείου μου είπαν ότι περίπου τέλος Γενάρη θα έχει περαστεί οπτική παντού, και ταυτόχρονα όπου περινιεται ξεκινάει η ΔΕΗ διαδικασία ηλεκτροδοτησης. 

Μου είπαν ότι συνολικά περίπου στο τέλος Φλεβάρη θα έχει ολοκληρωθεί το έργο αναβάθμισης στο Περιστέρι

Είδομεν...

----------


## Hetfield

Αληθεια, υπαρχει καποιος να μας πει ποσα Watt/h καταναλωνουν αυτα τα μηχανακια;

----------


## nicolasdr

> Αληθεια, υπαρχει καποιος να μας πει ποσα Watt/h καταναλωνουν αυτα τα μηχανακια;


Εξαρταται απο τις εγκατεστημενες καρτες, ποιες ειναι utilised και απο αλλες παραμετρους. Για μια καμπινα η οποια ειναι maxed out, η καταναλωση ειναι 400watt/h

----------


## chdarmas

Αν δεν βγάλω άκρη Σημέρα στο 13888
Έφυγε καταγγελία στο ΕΕΤΤ!

- - - Updated - - -

Θα πάρω αν δε βγάλω άκρη έφυγε καταγγελία στον ΕΕΤΤ
1 μηνας έχει περάσει!

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## ToninoGR

> Αν δεν βγάλω άκρη Σημέρα στο 13888
> Έφυγε καταγγελία στο ΕΕΤΤ!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Θα πάρω αν δε βγάλω άκρη έφυγε καταγγελία στον ΕΕΤΤ
> 1 μηνας έχει περάσει!
> 
> Ευχαριστώ


Screw 13888. 8/10 εκει μέσα δεν ξερουν τι σημαινει VDSL.
Κάνε ένα τηλέφωνο στο 210-6331371 και πούλα παραμύθι οτι σου έδωσαν το τηλέφωνο απο το 13888. Και ρώτα τους ''τεχνικά'' θέματα.
ΥΓ: Εγώ με βάση τα όσα μου έλεγε το 13888 περίμενα να συνδεθώ...και καλά.Βρέθηκε όμως στο τελευταίο τηλέφωνο που έκανα στο 13888 υπάλληλος που το κατείχε και μου είπε:''Όλα είναι βάση σχεδιασμού,έχει δεσμευτεί η πόρτα σου κλπ κλπ,δεν εξηγείται να μην έχεις συνδεθεί και μου δωσε το τηλέφωνο που σου γράφω.Το οποίο και πήρα έδωσα στοιχεία επιβεβαίωσης και μου είπε οτι με είχαν καλέσει σχεδόν 10 μέρες πριν για να έρθει τεχνικός να με συνδέσει(κάνω φορητότητα εγώ απο forthnet),και της απάντησα οτι δεν βρήκα αναπάντητη σε κανένα τηλέφωνο συνεννόησης που έχω δώσει,(σταθέρο και 2 κινητά)γιατί στην αναγνώριση βγαίνει το ίδιο νούμερο όταν σε καλέσουν εκείνοι.Τέσπα έκλεισα ραντεβού την προηγούμενη τετάρτη για αύριο το πρωί,οπότε αύριο πιθανότατα να ''παίξει'' VDSL.Έτσι όπως το κόβω ή καταλάθος περάστηκε στο σύστημα οτι είχε κλειστεί ραντεβού ή απλά ο υπάλληος-τεχνικός πέρασε στο σύστημα οτι προσπάθησε να έρθει σε επικοινωνία μαζί μου και δεν με βρήκε.Παρ'ολα αυτά αν δεν βρισκόταν ο Χριστιανός στο 13888 να μου δώσει το άλλο το νούμερο ακόμα θα περίμενα να συνδεθώ...έτσι στο αόριστο όπως ακριβώς στον αέρα βρίσκεσαι εσύ τώρα.Ειλικρινά ελπίζω να λυθεί το προβλημά σου το ταχύτερο δυνατόν και εγώ αύριο να streamάρω  Forza Horizon 3 στο Twitch  :Razz:

----------


## chdarmas

Ωραίος,θα τους καλέσω αύριο να δω τι θα μου πουν

----------


## ToninoGR

> Ωραίος,θα τους καλέσω αύριο να δω τι θα μου πουν


@chdarmas http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...48#post6078748

----------


## allnetworks

Γεια σας ξέρει κανένας αν δώσουν κατευθείαν στους άλλους παρόχους πρόσβαση η θα περάσει καιρός.

----------


## jimmyl

> Γεια σας ξέρει κανένας αν δώσουν κατευθείαν στους άλλους παρόχους πρόσβαση η θα περάσει καιρός.


Υπολογισε 2-3 εβδομαδες περιπου

----------


## diml1975

Καλησπεα στη παρεα.Θα θελα να ρωτησω αν γνωριζει κανεις αν εχει μπει σε λειτουργια  η νεα καμπινα επι των οδων Τζων Κεννεντυ και Ναυπακτου

----------


## Stathisgr

Ειναι η καμπίνα 350 αλλα δεν φαινεται να εχει ενεργοποιηθει καθως δεν προσφερεται υπηρεσια προς το παρον.

----------


## Jazzer

Λαμβάνοντας υπόψη τις ενεργοποιήσεις σε άλλες περιοχές, ένα 6μηνο από την τοποθέτηση των καμπίνων θα το φάμε. Δε θα πρέπει να μας απασχολεί ιδιαίτερα, η αρχή έγινε και όλα είναι θέμα χρονοδιαγράμματος πλέον. Υπομονή λοιπόν, άλλωστε πέρασαν τόσα χρόνια (12 για μένα) με adsl γραμμές της συμφοράς, σε μερικούς μήνες θα κολλήσουμε τώρα ;  :Razz:

----------


## romankonis

KV 511 - Zinonos & Skra - Διαθέσιμο VDSL.

Διαθεσιμοτητα - OTE, Nova & Wind

Η καμπινα μπήκε πριν 3 μήνες. ΔΕΗ έδωσε ρεύμα πριν 1 μήνα, και σήμερα δίνει VDSL.  :One thumb up:

----------


## BurnedPriest

Εϊμαι τόσο κοντά  :Sad:  

Ξέρει κανείς πότε μπήκε η 555 στην Αξαρίου?

----------


## chdarmas

με συνέδεσαν και 
έχω για 30αρα,

Downstream
29993
 kBit/s
Upstream
2490
 kBit/s

φαινεται να πηγαίνει τραίνο!

- - - Updated - - -




> Screw 13888. 8/10 εκει μέσα δεν ξερουν τι σημαινει VDSL.
> Κάνε ένα τηλέφωνο στο 210-6331371 και πούλα παραμύθι οτι σου έδωσαν το τηλέφωνο απο το 13888. Και ρώτα τους ''τεχνικά'' θέματα.
> ΥΓ: Εγώ με βάση τα όσα μου έλεγε το 13888 περίμενα να συνδεθώ...και καλά.Βρέθηκε όμως στο τελευταίο τηλέφωνο που έκανα στο 13888 υπάλληλος που το κατείχε και μου είπε:''Όλα είναι βάση σχεδιασμού,έχει δεσμευτεί η πόρτα σου κλπ κλπ,δεν εξηγείται να μην έχεις συνδεθεί και μου δωσε το τηλέφωνο που σου γράφω.Το οποίο και πήρα έδωσα στοιχεία επιβεβαίωσης και μου είπε οτι με είχαν καλέσει σχεδόν 10 μέρες πριν για να έρθει τεχνικός να με συνδέσει(κάνω φορητότητα εγώ απο forthnet),και της απάντησα οτι δεν βρήκα αναπάντητη σε κανένα τηλέφωνο συνεννόησης που έχω δώσει,(σταθέρο και 2 κινητά)γιατί στην αναγνώριση βγαίνει το ίδιο νούμερο όταν σε καλέσουν εκείνοι.Τέσπα έκλεισα ραντεβού την προηγούμενη τετάρτη για αύριο το πρωί,οπότε αύριο πιθανότατα να ''παίξει'' VDSL.Έτσι όπως το κόβω ή καταλάθος περάστηκε στο σύστημα οτι είχε κλειστεί ραντεβού ή απλά ο υπάλληος-τεχνικός πέρασε στο σύστημα οτι προσπάθησε να έρθει σε επικοινωνία μαζί μου και δεν με βρήκε.Παρ'ολα αυτά αν δεν βρισκόταν ο Χριστιανός στο 13888 να μου δώσει το άλλο το νούμερο ακόμα θα περίμενα να συνδεθώ...έτσι στο αόριστο όπως ακριβώς στον αέρα βρίσκεσαι εσύ τώρα.Ειλικρινά ελπίζω να λυθεί το προβλημά σου το ταχύτερο δυνατόν και εγώ αύριο να streamάρω  Forza Horizon 3 στο Twitch




έχεις δίκιο ξέρουν τη δουλειά τους στο  6331371  , μεσα σε 2 μερες και μετα απο την απειλη να κανω καταγγελια με συνεδεσαν! :Respekt: 

στο 13888 ειναι ενα μάτσο τσοπανοτραβόλτες!  :Thumb down:

----------


## ToninoGR

> με συνέδεσαν και 
> έχω για 30αρα,
> 
> Downstream
> 29993
>  kBit/s
> Upstream
> 2490
>  kBit/s
> ...


Έλα ρε φίλος ωραίος.Άντε να την χαρείς όπως ποθείς και καλά κατεβάσματα.Εγώ ακόμα DOWNLOAD δεν έχω πάρει αλλά έχω 3Mbps UPLOAD οπότε ψιλοβολέυομαι στο Τwitch  :One thumb up:

----------


## romankonis

Σήμερα έκανα την αίτηση, η κοπέλα λεει θα έχω από καμπίνα, για να δούμε πόσο καιρό θα πάρει η ενεργοποίηση.

----------


## Stathisgr

Σε ποια περιοχή;

----------


## romankonis

> Σε ποια περιοχή;


Ανθούπολη - Σκρα και Ζήνωνος KV 511

Διαθεσιμοτητα - OTE, Nova & Wind απο χθες.

----------


## Stathisgr

> Ανθούπολη - Σκρα και Ζήνωνος KV 511
> 
> Διαθεσιμοτητα - OTE, Nova & Wind απο χθες.


Α το είχες γράψει παραπάνω, δεν το παρατήρησα! Με το καλό! :One thumb up:

----------


## Agent_

Σημερινή ενεργοποίηση από την Καμπίνα 191 Γρεβενών και Βοΐου.

----------


## Mythos

Κι εγω ειδα σημερα επιτελους διαθεσιμοτητα για VDSL στο site της Cosmote.

Αν θυμαμαι καλα ειμαι στην καμπινα 168, στο Μπουρναζι.

----------


## Jazzer

Μεγειές και χρόνια πολλά και καλά συντοπίτες !  :Smile: 
Μήπως μπορείτε να μας πείτε πότε τοποθετήθηκαν οι καμπίνες σας για να έχουμε μια εκτίμηση του συνολικού χρόνου έως την ενεργοποίηση ;

----------


## Agent_

> Μεγειές και χρόνια πολλά και καλά συντοπίτες ! 
> Μήπως μπορείτε να μας πείτε πότε τοποθετήθηκαν οι καμπίνες σας για να έχουμε μια εκτίμηση του συνολικού χρόνου έως την ενεργοποίηση ;


Στη δική μου περίπτωση η νέα καμπίνα τοποθετήθηκε μέσα στον Ιούλιο και ηλεκτροδοτηθηκε Τέλη Αυγούστου με αρχές Σεπτεμβρίου αν θυμάμαι καλά. Διαθεσιμότητα ενώ στο site δεν έδινε κάτι, κάλεσα το 13888 στης αρχές του Δεκεμβρίου και μου είπαν ότι υπάρχει. Έστειλα την αίτηση στις 5/12 και σήμερα ενεργοποιήθηκα. Η γραμμή μου είναι VOIP. Ο τεχνικός μου είπε ότι είμαι από τους πρώτους που πήρα εδώ στην περιοχή μου.
Μεγάλο σοκ από την πατέντα με τις 2 γραμμές σε PCC από Mikrotik να πάω σε 50άρα! Εδώ και 7 χρόνια είμαι σε μια από τις χειρότερες περιοχές για adsl. Ευτυχώς όλα δείχνουν ότι θα ησυχάσει το κεφάλι μου επιτέλους.

----------


## romankonis

Ανθούπολη - Σκρα και Ζήνωνος KV 511 - 3 Μηνες

----------


## psolord

Με γειες, με γειες, αλλά ρε παιδιά ο ένας στο Βορρά και ο άλλος στο Νότο. Δεν είναι μόνο Winterfell και King's Landing το Περιστέρι. Να πάρουμε και εμείς στη μέση στο Greywater!   :onetooth:

----------


## romankonis

Εγώ που έκανα αίτηση 24/12/2016 ακόμα δεν βλέπω τίποτα στην σελίδα κατάστασης. Μίλησα με εκπρόσωπο και λέει από αύριο θα καταχωρηθεί η αίτηση, σήμερα το πρωί την αίτηση πείρε αρμόδια τμήμα. Έτσι η αλλιώς δεν περιμένω τίποτα μεχρει 31/12/2016, το πολύ μεχρει 10/01/2017 θα έχω VDSL 50 - εξοπλιζμό θα το στείλουν με τον κούριερ.

- - - Updated - - -

Μια ερώτηση παιδιά. Έχω TD-W9980. Όταν θα ενεργοποιηθεί η VDSL το ρούτερ θα πάρει της ρύθμισης αυτόματα;

DSL Modulation Type: Auto Sync UP
Annex Type: A/B/L/M

----------


## chdarmas

βασικά καλώ ειναι να γίνει διαθεσιμότητα στο site,
και σε μενα μετα απο 2- 3 μήνες εδωσε διαθεσιμότητα.

- - - Updated - - -

αυτόματα ναι, θα σου έρθει σε  μήνυμα ότι θα περα΄σουν την επομενη για ενέργοποιήση να εχεις το ρουτερ επανω και σε συνδεουν,
αν δε βγάλεις άκρη με το 13888... πάρε στο τηλ. που μου έδωσαν απο πάνω.

- - - Updated - - -




> Εγώ που έκανα αίτηση 24/12/2016 ακόμα δεν βλέπω τίποτα στην σελίδα κατάστασης. Μίλησα με εκπρόσωπο και λέει από αύριο θα καταχωρηθεί η αίτηση, σήμερα το πρωί την αίτηση πείρε αρμόδια τμήμα. Έτσι η αλλιώς δεν περιμένω τίποτα μεχρει 31/12/2016, το πολύ μεχρει 10/01/2017 θα έχω VDSL 50 - εξοπλιζμό θα το στείλουν με τον κούριερ.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Μια ερώτηση παιδιά. Έχω TD-W9980. Όταν θα ενεργοποιηθεί η VDSL το ρούτερ θα πάρει της ρύθμισης αυτόματα;
> 
> DSL Modulation Type: Auto Sync UP
> Annex Type: A/B/L/M



βασικά καλώ ειναι να γίνει διαθεσιμότητα στο site,
και σε μενα μετα απο 2- 3 μήνες εδωσε διαθεσιμότητα.

- - - Updated - - -

αυτόματα ναι, θα σου έρθει σε μήνυμα ότι θα περα΄σουν την επομενη για ενέργοποιήση να εχεις το ρουτερ επανω και σε συνδεουν,
αν δε βγάλεις άκρη με το 13888... πάρε στο τηλ. που μου έδωσαν απο πάνω.

----------


## Bgs

Καλησπερα και απο εμενα. Μενω Περστερι Νεα Ζωη (Πελασγιας και Κομνηνων. Εκανα αιτηση για τηλεφωνο και adsl στις 16/12/16 και με ενημερωσαν εγγραφως στις 19/12/16 οτι υπαρχει ελλειψη διαθεσιμων ζευγων χαλκου με αποτελεσμα να μην ειναι δυνατη η ικανοποιηση μου. Ειναι δυνατον 2016 στο Περιστερι να μην μπορω καν να εχω adsl και τηλεφωνο? Ειναι κανεις κοντα που να εχει καποιο ελπιδοφορο νεο γιατι απο Οτε δεν ξερουν ποτε...

----------


## romankonis

Διαθεσιμότητα VDSL υπάρχει στο site OTE.

----------


## chdarmas

βρες ενα σταθερο τηλεφωνο στη πολυκατοικια σου που  ειναι οτε και δες αν εχει διαθεσιμοτητα για vdsl στο site cosmote,αν εχει, λογικα να κανεις αιτηση για vdsl θα συνδεθεις...

- - - Updated - - -




> Καλησπερα και απο εμενα. Μενω Περστερι Νεα Ζωη (Πελασγιας και Κομνηνων. Εκανα αιτηση για τηλεφωνο και adsl στις 16/12/16 και με ενημερωσαν εγγραφως στις 19/12/16 οτι υπαρχει ελλειψη διαθεσιμων ζευγων χαλκου με αποτελεσμα να μην ειναι δυνατη η ικανοποιηση μου. Ειναι δυνατον 2016 στο Περιστερι να μην μπορω καν να εχω adsl και τηλεφωνο? Ειναι κανεις κοντα που να εχει καποιο ελπιδοφορο νεο γιατι απο Οτε δεν ξερουν ποτε...


βρες ενα σταθερο τηλεφωνο στη πολυκατοικια σου που ειναι οτε και δες αν εχει διαθεσιμοτητα για vdsl στο site cosmote,αν εχει, λογικα να κανεις αιτηση για vdsl θα συνδεθεις...

----------


## 4sonork

> Καλησπερα και απο εμενα. Μενω Περστερι Νεα Ζωη (Πελασγιας και Κομνηνων. Εκανα αιτηση για τηλεφωνο και adsl στις 16/12/16 και με ενημερωσαν εγγραφως στις 19/12/16 οτι υπαρχει ελλειψη διαθεσιμων ζευγων χαλκου με αποτελεσμα να μην ειναι δυνατη η ικανοποιηση μου. Ειναι δυνατον 2016 στο Περιστερι να μην μπορω καν να εχω adsl και τηλεφωνο? Ειναι κανεις κοντα που να εχει καποιο ελπιδοφορο νεο γιατι απο Οτε δεν ξερουν ποτε...


Δυστυχώς δεν μπορείς να κάνεις τίποτα ή να κάνει ο οτε κάτι για να σε εξυπηρετήσει μιας και το περιστέρι έχει πρόβλημα όσο αναφορά της νέες συνδέσεις και έχει αναφερθεί αρκετές φορές στο νήμα.  άμα δεν κάνω λάθος ούτε με τής καινούργιες καμπίνες θα αλλάξει κατι μίας και δεν υπάρχουν διαθέσιμα ζεύγη για να σου δώσουν.  Κάνε υπομονή μήπως ελευθερωθεί καπιό στο μέλλον και ο ΟΤΕ σε σύνδεση

----------


## mike_871

> Καλησπερα και απο εμενα. Μενω Περστερι Νεα Ζωη (Πελασγιας και Κομνηνων. Εκανα αιτηση για τηλεφωνο και adsl στις 16/12/16 και με ενημερωσαν εγγραφως στις 19/12/16 οτι υπαρχει ελλειψη διαθεσιμων ζευγων χαλκου με αποτελεσμα να μην ειναι δυνατη η ικανοποιηση μου. Ειναι δυνατον 2016 στο Περιστερι να μην μπορω καν να εχω adsl και τηλεφωνο? Ειναι κανεις κοντα που να εχει καποιο ελπιδοφορο νεο γιατι απο Οτε δεν ξερουν ποτε...


Τι ζευγος δεν υπαρχει διαθεσιμο? απο το αστικο μεχρι την καμπινα η απο την καμπινα μεχρι το σπιτι σου?

----------


## spsomas

> Τι ζευγος δεν υπαρχει διαθεσιμο? απο το αστικο μεχρι την καμπινα η απο την καμπινα μεχρι το σπιτι σου?


Σε μια φίλη μου (ανθούπολη) δεν έχει από καμπίνα στο σπίτι  :Sad:

----------


## Bgs

Δεν υπαρχει διαθεσιμο ζευγος και δεν εχει και κανεις αλλος στην πολυκατοικια μου... Τι αλλη λυση εχω βρε παιδια?

----------


## psolord

Καλά συγγνώμη, δεν μπορούν να περάσουν ένα καλώδιο από το ΚΑΦΑΟ/mini DSLAM μέχρι το σπίτι σου? Καταργήθηκαν οι νέες εγκαταστάσεις καλωδίων? Ήμαρτον πια αυτή η χώρα.

Να απαιτήσεις να σου φέρουν καλώδιο και να τους εξηγήσεις ότι είσαι νέος πελάτης που θα πάρει πακέτο υπηρεσιών.

----------


## jkoukos

Γνωρίζω περίπτωση που ο ιδιοκτήτης κατά την ανέγερση δεν είχε υποβάλει σχετικό αίτημα σύνδεσης προς το ΟΤΕ (μόνο σε ΔΕΗ και ΕΥΔΑΠ) και πολύ αργότερα που χρειάστηκε, ταλαιπωρήθηκε λίγο αλλά τελικά συνδέθηκε.
Τώρα αν υπάρχει σύνδεση με την καμπίνα αλλά δεν υπάρχουν ελεύθερα ζεύγη, πρέπει να απευθυνθεί στις τοπικές τεχνικές υπηρεσίες του αστικού κέντρου για να πάρει πληροφορίες τι μπορεί να γίνει.

Το να "απαιτήσεις" είναι σχετικό. Ο ιδιοκτήτης (ή ο εργολάβος) της οικοδομής, με σχετικά δικαιολογητικά υπογεγραμμένα από αδειούχο ηλεκτρολόγο, έπρεπε να έχουν ζητήσει και φροντίσει για να συνδεθεί η οικοδομή με το δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ, με ένα καλώδιο που θα έχει αριθμό ζευγών, τουλάχιστον 3πλάσιο των διαμερισμάτων ή καταστημάτων της οικοδομής.
Αν δεν το έκαναν ή ζήτησαν μικρότερο αριθμό ζευγών, ίσα να καλύψουν τα διαμερίσματα, πως υπάρχει σήμερα απαίτηση;

----------


## anthip09

> Καλησπερα και απο εμενα. Μενω Περστερι Νεα Ζωη (Πελασγιας και Κομνηνων. Εκανα αιτηση για τηλεφωνο και adsl στις 16/12/16 και με ενημερωσαν εγγραφως στις 19/12/16 οτι υπαρχει ελλειψη διαθεσιμων ζευγων χαλκου με αποτελεσμα να μην ειναι δυνατη η ικανοποιηση μου. Ειναι δυνατον 2016 στο Περιστερι να μην μπορω καν να εχω adsl και τηλεφωνο? Ειναι κανεις κοντα που να εχει καποιο ελπιδοφορο νεο γιατι απο Οτε δεν ξερουν ποτε...



Άσε φίλε...τα ιδια τραβάω και εγώ..απο 23/11 περιμένω και τπτ ακομα..δεν υπάρχει ελεύθερο ζεύγος στη καμπίνα η οποία ειναι και αναβαθμισμένη...και μάλιστα χθες που μίλησα μαζί τους μου είπαν οτι ειναι σε εξέλιξη επέκταση δικτύου και ειμαι σε σειρά προτεραιότητας..μακάρι να ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο αλλά δε το βλέπω σύντομα..εν έτη 2017 και γυρίσαμε σε εποχές 1960 που έκανες το σταυρο σου να σου βάλουν τηλεφωνο...απλά τρα γι κοι...και το ακομα καλύτερο? Τους λεω...ωραία αφού δε μπορείτε να με εξυπηρετήσετε δώστε μου στη τιμη τιμοκαταλόγου το double play sim που έχετε για όσο διάστημα απαιτηθεί να μου μεταφέρετε τη γραμμη, απλά θα μου το δώσετε χωρίς δέσμευση. Μίλησε με 6 διαφορετικά τμηματα για να μου πουν τελικά οτι καταγράφουν το αίτημα και θα με ενημερώσουν...αστα μπλέξαμε δυστυχώς...

----------


## romankonis

Δεν υπάρχει δυνατότητα για να περάσουν καινούργιο καλώδιο από την καμπίνα μέχρι το σπίτι, για την περίπτωση που έχετε. Η μοναδική λύση είναι να περαστεί το καλώδιο από το εξωτερικό κουτί του ΟΤΕ μέχρι το σπίτι σας. Αυτό είναι θέμα των τεχνικών του ΟΤΕ. Αυτοί μπορούν να το κάνουν.

----------


## anthip09

Απο την καμπινα μεχρι το σπιτι υπαρχει κανονικα καλωδιο και μαλιστα πριν μετακομισω υπηρχε και ενεργο double play της φορθνετ. Διαθεσιμο ζευγος στη καμπινα δεν υπαρχει. Αρα ουσιαστικα αυτο που εγω περιμενω αν το καταλαβαινω καλα ειναι να διακοψει καποιος τη συνδεση του για να παρω εγω τη γραμμη. Ζησε Μαι μου δηλαδη...

----------


## psolord

Οι καινούριες καμπίνες δεν έχουν πολύ μεγαλύτερη χωρητικότητα σε γραμμές, αφού σε αυτές πάει πλέον οπτική και από εκεί και μετά Voip? Τουλάχιστον για τον ΟΤΕ.

Από την οπτική περνάνε χιλιάδες τηλεφωνικές γραμμές, με τη μορφή data voip, αν δεν απατώμαι. Ταυτόχρονα περνάνε και τα υπόλοιπα data, πιθανότατα σε άλλο φάσμα. Και εκτός αυτού από όσο έχει λεχθεί σε αυτό το thread. Δεν περνάνε μόνο μία οπτική, αλλά κάμποσες, σε κάθε καμπίνα.

Οπότε πως γίνεται να μην έχουν γραμμή, από τη στιγμή που έχουμε απεριόριστο bandwidth και υπάρχει ήδη χαλκός, από την καμπίνα στο κτίσμα; Γκκκρρρ το φελέκυ μου μέσα....!  :Razz: 

Εκτός αν δεν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί η καμπίνα στη νέα της λειτουργία ακόμη και τρέχει σε legacy mode.

----------


## Spanos

> Απο την καμπινα μεχρι το σπιτι υπαρχει κανονικα καλωδιο και μαλιστα πριν μετακομισω *υπηρχε και ενεργο double play της φορθνετ*. Διαθεσιμο ζευγος στη καμπινα δεν υπαρχει. Αρα ουσιαστικα αυτο που εγω περιμενω αν το καταλαβαινω καλα ειναι να διακοψει καποιος τη συνδεση του για να παρω εγω τη γραμμη. Ζησε Μαι μου δηλαδη...


υπήρχε και το έκοψαν και το πήρε άλλος το ζεύγος που ηταν σε κατάσταση αναμονής και περίμενε

----------


## anthip09

> υπήρχε και το έκοψαν και το πήρε άλλος το ζεύγος που ηταν σε κατάσταση αναμονής και περίμενε


Ναι πιθανότατα αυτό εγινε και φυσικά αν ήξερα οτι υπάρχει τέτοιο θεμα στη περιοχη θα έκανα μεταβίβαση και θα την κρατούσα. Απλά μου φαίνεται περίεργο διότι εξυπηρετούμε απο καινούργια καμπίνα η οποία εχει διαθεσιμότητα vdsl. Θεωρητικά όπως γράφει και ο φίλος απο πανω εφόσον υπάρχει πλέον οπτική δεν θα έπρεπε να υπάρχουν και περισσότερα ζεύγη απο τη στιγμή μάλιστα που ειναι γνωστό στον ΟΤΕ το πρόβλημα στη περιοχη; ειναι λογικό δλδ να περιμένω εγώ και ο καθένας ποτέ θα κοπεί γραμμη άλλου για να την πάρω εγώ;

----------


## spsomas

> Ναι πιθανότατα αυτό εγινε και φυσικά αν ήξερα οτι υπάρχει τέτοιο θεμα στη περιοχη θα έκανα μεταβίβαση και θα την κρατούσα. Απλά μου φαίνεται περίεργο διότι εξυπηρετούμε απο καινούργια καμπίνα η οποία εχει διαθεσιμότητα vdsl. Θεωρητικά όπως γράφει και ο φίλος απο πανω εφόσον υπάρχει πλέον οπτική δεν θα έπρεπε να υπάρχουν και περισσότερα ζεύγη απο τη στιγμή μάλιστα που ειναι γνωστό στον ΟΤΕ το πρόβλημα στη περιοχη; ειναι λογικό δλδ να περιμένω εγώ και ο καθένας ποτέ θα κοπεί γραμμη άλλου για να την πάρω εγώ;


Το πρόβλημα είναι από την καμπίνα στο σπίτι σου. Φίλη που μένει Ανθούπολη το ίδιο από πέρυσι τον Ιούλιο. Έγινε βλακεία με τη Wind χάθηκε η γραμμή της και είναι στο περίμενε από τότε. Έχει κάνει αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ 2 φορές αλλά η απάντηση ίδια "έλλειψη ακραίου δικτύου". Απλά υπομονή να περαστούν νέα ή συμπληρωματικά καλώδια από το κάθε καφάο προς τις οικοδομές.

----------


## Spanos

> Ναι πιθανότατα αυτό εγινε και φυσικά αν ήξερα οτι υπάρχει τέτοιο θεμα στη περιοχη θα έκανα μεταβίβαση και θα την κρατούσα. Απλά μου φαίνεται περίεργο διότι εξυπηρετούμε απο καινούργια καμπίνα η οποία εχει διαθεσιμότητα vdsl. Θεωρητικά όπως γράφει και ο φίλος απο πανω εφόσον υπάρχει πλέον οπτική δεν θα έπρεπε να υπάρχουν και περισσότερα ζεύγη απο τη στιγμή μάλιστα που ειναι γνωστό στον ΟΤΕ το πρόβλημα στη περιοχη; ειναι λογικό δλδ να περιμένω εγώ και ο καθένας ποτέ θα κοπεί γραμμη άλλου για να την πάρω εγώ;


Είναι δείγμα τις προχειρότητας και του πώς γίνονται τα δημόσια έργα και γενικά τα έργα οργανισμών κοινής οφέλειας στην Ελλάδα. Έκατσαν και έσκαψαν ολο το Περιστέρι, προμηθεύτηκαν εξοπλισμό εκατομμυρίων και δεν έχουν χάλκινα ζεύγη για να συνδέσουν τους πελάτες πάνω στον καινούργιο εξοπλισμό που αγόρασαν γιατι αν περιμένουν να βγάλουν χρήματα απο μετατροπές adsl σε vdsl ζήτω που καήκανε, εδω υπάρχει κόσμος που είναι στο Home Double Play 4Mbps και του είναι αρκετό και θα του είναι αρκετό για αρκετά χρόνια ακόμα. 

Επίσης η άσφαλτος που έχουν βάλει στις τομές είναι της πλάκας και ηδη έχει αρχίσει να διαλύεται σχηματίζοντας επικίνδυνα αυλάκια και χαντάκια για μηχανές, ποδηλάτες και πεζούς.

----------


## jkoukos

> Οι καινούριες καμπίνες δεν έχουν πολύ μεγαλύτερη χωρητικότητα σε γραμμές, αφού σε αυτές πάει πλέον οπτική και από εκεί και μετά Voip? Τουλάχιστον για τον ΟΤΕ.


Αυτό είναι ένα καλό ερώτημα.
Θεωρητικά τουλάχιστον σε νέα σύνδεση VDSL στον ΟΤΕ δεν θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει θέμα αν δοθεί VoIP τηλεφωνία (αρκεί να υπάρχει ελεύθερο ζεύγος από καμπίνα έως την οικοδομή), αφού και αυτή ως Data λογίζεται πλέον και περνά μέσω της οπτικής ίνας.
Αν όμως πρόκειται για άλλον πάροχο ή για συνδέσεις ADSL (ακόμη και στον ΟΤΕ), εξακολουθεί να υφίσταται το πρόβλημα, αφού σε αυτούς η τηλεφωνία και το ADSL (και στον ΟΤΕ) συνεχίζει να έρχεται από το αστικό κέντρο.

- - - Updated - - -




> Είναι δείγμα τις προχειρότητας και του πώς γίνονται τα δημόσια έργα και γενικά τα έργα οργανισμών κοινής οφέλειας στην Ελλάδα.


Μια χαρά αναβάθμιση έγινε και υπάρχει δυνατότητα να συνδεθούμε.
Απλά θα πάρουμε VDSL με VoIP τηλεφωνία από τον ΟΤΕ κι εφόσον έχει ελεύθερο ζεύγος η οικοδομή μας μέχρι την καμπίνα, πράγμα που αν δεν υπάρχει δεν ευθύνεται ο ΟΤΕ.

----------


## Spanos

> Αυτό είναι ένα καλό ερώτημα.
> Θεωρητικά τουλάχιστον σε νέα σύνδεση VDSL στον ΟΤΕ δεν θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει θέμα αν δοθεί VoIP τηλεφωνία (αρκεί να υπάρχει ελεύθερο ζεύγος από καμπίνα έως την οικοδομή), αφού και αυτή ως Data λογίζεται πλέον και περνά μέσω της οπτικής ίνας.
> Αν όμως πρόκειται για άλλον πάροχο ή για συνδέσεις ADSL (ακόμη και στον ΟΤΕ), εξακολουθεί να υφίσταται το πρόβλημα, αφού σε αυτούς η τηλεφωνία και το ADSL (και στον ΟΤΕ) συνεχίζει να έρχεται από το αστικό κέντρο.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> Μια χαρά αναβάθμιση έγινε και υπάρχει δυνατότητα να συνδεθούμε.
> Απλά θα πάρουμε VDSL με VoIP τηλεφωνία από τον ΟΤΕ κι εφόσον έχει ελεύθερο ζεύγος η οικοδομή μας μέχρι την καμπίνα, πράγμα που αν δεν υπάρχει δεν ευθύνεται ο ΟΤΕ.


Δεν είναι θέμα οικοδομής, είναι θέμα του πόσες διαθέσιμες θέσεις υπάρχουν στα box μετα το καφαο. Εμείς στην Κλεισούρας για παράδειγμα έχουμε 2 box για 7 οικοδομές και το καλώδιο φέυγει απο το box περνάει κάτω απο τα μπαλκόνια και φτάνει στο κάθε σπίτι, που το κάθε box δίνει 10 ζεύγη, δεν έχει η κάθε οικοδομή απ'εξω το δικό της box και η κατάσταση τους είναι αυτή όπως στην εικόνα...κι απο εκεί θα περάσει λέει vdsl...

----------


## anthip09

Μια χαρά αναβάθμιση έγινε και υπάρχει δυνατότητα να συνδεθούμε.
Απλά θα πάρουμε VDSL με VoIP τηλεφωνία από τον ΟΤΕ κι εφόσον έχει ελεύθερο ζεύγος η οικοδομή μας μέχρι την καμπίνα, πράγμα που αν δεν υπάρχει δεν ευθύνεται ο ΟΤΕ.[/QUOTE]

Καλωδιο μεχρι την καμπινα υπαρχει κανονικα και το βλεπω και στον κατανεμητη της πολυκατοικιας..εξαλλου λειτουργουσε οπως προειπα κανονικα double play της forthnet λιγες μερες πριν μετακομισω...αρα το προβλημα ειναι στο καφαο οπου φανταζομαι δεν θα υπαρχει ελευθερο ζευγος..αρα για ποια αναβαθμιση μιλαμε; γιατι ζητησα κ vdsl απο τον οτε αλλα η απαντηση ηταν η ιδια..επισης κ πριν στο double play το 24αρι που ειχα στο παλιο σπιτι παλι vob τηλςφωνια ειχα.
Μαλλον εχει δικιο ο φιλος spanos..μπορει να εχει να κανει με τα box οπου η χωριτικοτητα ειναι standard.

----------


## Jazzer

Πρώτο μήνυμα για το 2017, εύχομαι ολόψυχα χρόνια πολλά και καλή χρονιά σε όλους καθώς επίσης και γρήγορες ενεργοποιήσεις vdsl στο Περιστέρι !!  :Smile:

----------


## psolord

:Clap:  :Thumbs up: 

Από το στόμα σου και στου Άγιου Ντιεσελα το αυτί!

----------


## sdikr

> Πρώτο μήνυμα για το 2017, εύχομαι ολόψυχα χρόνια πολλά και καλή χρονιά σε όλους καθώς επίσης και γρήγορες ενεργοποιήσεις vdsl στο Περιστέρι !!


Και επειδή είναι λίγο κουφός ο Άγιος,  θα έχετε ποιο γρήγορα περιστέρια   :Razz:

----------


## Jazzer

> Και επειδή είναι λίγο κουφός ο Άγιος,  θα έχετε ποιο γρήγορα περιστέρια


Όχι άλλα περιστέρια, θα μας λερώσουν τις καινούργιες καμπίνες !  :Razz:

----------


## zatast

> Όχι άλλα περιστέρια, θα μας λερώσουν τις καινούργιες καμπίνες !


και τα αυτοκινητα !!  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  οπου παρκαρω κοιταω να μην εχει καλωδια της ΔΕΗ(Σ)  :Razz:  απο κατω!!  :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Είναι δείγμα τις προχειρότητας και του πώς γίνονται τα δημόσια έργα και γενικά τα έργα οργανισμών κοινής οφέλειας στην Ελλάδα. Έκατσαν και έσκαψαν ολο το Περιστέρι, προμηθεύτηκαν εξοπλισμό εκατομμυρίων και δεν έχουν χάλκινα ζεύγη για να συνδέσουν τους πελάτες πάνω στον καινούργιο εξοπλισμό που αγόρασαν γιατι αν περιμένουν να βγάλουν χρήματα απο μετατροπές adsl σε vdsl ζήτω που καήκανε, εδω υπάρχει κόσμος που είναι στο Home Double Play 4Mbps και του είναι αρκετό και θα του είναι αρκετό για αρκετά χρόνια ακόμα. 
> 
> Επίσης η άσφαλτος που έχουν βάλει στις τομές είναι της πλάκας και ηδη έχει αρχίσει να διαλύεται σχηματίζοντας επικίνδυνα αυλάκια και χαντάκια για μηχανές, ποδηλάτες και πεζούς.


οπως ειναι η Μαργαριτιου δυο στενα κατω απο την καμπινα σου.Αν κανεις το λαθος να τρεξεις σε αυτο το δρομο θα εισαι τυχερος αν την γλυτωσεις μονο με διαστρεμα.

----------


## romankonis

Λοιπόν, στις 24 Δεκεμβρίου έκανα αίτηση, λόγω γιορτών η αίτηση προχώρησε στις 29 Δεκεμβρίου. Ξανά γιορτή, αργία, και σήμερα ήρθε μήνυμα στο κινητό ότι αίτηση καταχωρήθηκε και στο site Nova.gr μπορώ να δω τι κατάσταση έχει. Ελέγχω, και βγάζει ότι υπηρεσία ενεργοποιηθείκε. Έκανα ρεσταρτ VDSL ρουτερ και τίποτα ακόμα adsl profile έχω. Μπήκα στο Nova my account και βλέπω ότι υπηρεσία μου ονομάζεται αντί για ADSL η VDSL γράφει LLU service. Μίλησα τηλεφωνικά με τεχνική υποστήριξη και είπαν ότι, αυτό που είδα ότι ενεργοποίηθηκε υπηρεσία μου, είναι για το θέμα της αίτησης που έκανα όχι VDSL ενεργοποίηση. Από την πλευρά της Nova όλα Οκ και τώρα περιμένουν να ολοκληρωθεί αλλαγή γραμμής στον OTE. Και θα έρθει μήνυμα για την ενεργοποίηση σε αυτή την εβδομάδα. Οπότε, πάμε καλά.

----------


## psolord

:One thumb up:

----------


## dmitspan

> Η 535 στην Αρτοξινού και Αξαρίου στην Ανθούπολη, σήμερα το πρωί είχε ρεύμα μια βδομάδα μετά περίπου από την εγκατάστασή της.


Μήπως ξέρει κανείς αν έχει ρευματοδοτηθεί η 453 στην Αξαρίου;

----------


## BurnedPriest

> Μήπως ξέρει κανείς αν έχει ρευματοδοτηθεί η 453 στην Αξαρίου;


Ναι, πριν κανα δυο μέρες σίγουρα λειτουργούσε.

----------


## dmitspan

Ωραία, οπότε σύντομα θα δούμε και διαθεσιμότητα  :Worthy:

----------


## 1asonas

Έχω κάνει αίτηση για αλλαγή προγράμματος από adsl σε vdsl ξέρει κανείς πόσες μέρες χρειάζεται για να γίνει η σύνδεση?

----------


## tasvar

Στη cyta που είμαι έκανε 12 ημέρες...

----------


## NeCrOmAnCeR19

καλημέρα σας, έχουμε καμία ενημέρωση για την 405 ? έχει πάρει ρεύμα ?

----------


## Stathisgr

Και εδώ ανυπομονησια για 350 και πέριξ, αλλα μαλλον θα παρει λιγο καιρό ακόμα...

----------


## romankonis

Σήμερα είδα να έχει συγχρονιστεί το ADSL/VDSL2 ρούτερ μου, σε VDSL. UP 4996 και Down 50000. Αλλά δε πήρε IP. Πήρα τηλέφωνο στην NOVA και λέει ο υπάλληλος ότι ακόμα η γραμμή μου σε  ADSL και δεν έχω ακόμα VDSL. Του λέω οκ. Στα στατιστικά είδα ότι line att UP πήγε στο 9 και το line att down 9.9. Έκανα μια επανακίνηση και δεν έχει αλαξει τίποτα είδα σαν να έχει VDSL. Μετά από 10 λεπτά κάνω άλλη μια επανακίνηση και βλέπω τώρα αυτά. 

DSL Modulation Type: ADSL_2plus
Current Rate (Kbps) 779/17460 Μεχρει σημερα είχα 1020/13250
SNR Margin (dB) 14.3/14.1 Μεχρει σημερα είχα 8/6
Line Attenuation (dB) 2.4/4.9 Μεχρει σημερα είχα 14.1/30
errors 0/0

Μιση ωρα πριν ειχα αυτα

DSL Modulation Type: VDSL2
Current Rate (Kbps) UP 4996/DOWN 50000
MAX Rate UP 57657/DOWN 118648
SNR Margin (dB) UP 28/DOWN 32
Line Attenuation (dB) UP 9/DOWN 9.9
error 0/0

----------


## Hetfield

Απλα δεν εχει ολοκληρωθει η "κατασκευη" της γραμμης σου.

----------


## sdikr

> Σήμερα είδα να έχει συγχρονιστεί το ADSL/VDSL2 ρούτερ μου, σε VDSL. UP 4996 και Down 50000. Αλλά δε πήρε IP. Πήρα τηλέφωνο στην NOVA και λέει ο υπάλληλος ότι ακόμα η γραμμή μου σε  ADSL και δεν έχω ακόμα VDSL. Του λέω οκ. Στα στατιστικά είδα ότι line att UP πήγε στο 9 και το line att down 9.9. Έκανα μια επανακίνηση και δεν έχει αλαξει τίποτα είδα σαν να έχει VDSL. Μετά από 10 λεπτά κάνω άλλη μια επανακίνηση και βλέπω τώρα αυτά. 
> 
> DSL Modulation Type: ADSL_2plus
> Current Rate (Kbps) 779/17460 Μεχρει σημερα είχα 1020/13250
> SNR Margin (dB) 14.3/14.1 Μεχρει σημερα είχα 8/6
> Line Attenuation (dB) 2.4/4.9 Μεχρει σημερα είχα 14.1/30
> errors 0/0
> 
> Μιση ωρα πριν ειχα αυτα
> ...



Βεβαιώσου ότι έχεις σωστά ρυθμισμένο το vlan id, αν είσαι απο καφαο (μεσω ΟΤΕ δηλαδή)  τότε θα πρέπει να έχεις 835

----------


## romankonis

835 έχει, περιμένω ακόμα τι άλλο θα δω) και adsl vlanid 8/35 γράφει.

----------


## jkoukos

Σε ADSL έχει VPI/VCI με τιμές 8/35.
Σε VDSL έχει VLAN ID με τιμή 835.

----------


## romankonis

> Σε ADSL έχει VPI/VCI με τιμές 8/35.
> Σε VDSL έχει VLAN ID με τιμή 835.


οκ, ευχαριστω

- - - Updated - - -

----------


## Hetfield

Θεωρητικο μεγιστο 100+ Mbps, αυτα ειναι!!
Που να ενεργοποιηθει και το vectoring...  :Razz: 

Καλοριζικη, θα σε ζηλευα αν ημουνα Ελλαδα  :Razz:

----------


## dmitspan

Ωραίος! Μεγειές! Περιοχή; (Γειτονιά εννοώ, στο περίπου)

----------


## romankonis

Ανθουπολη, 511 KV

----------


## doctorp

Καλησπερα και απο εμενα ψαχνω να βρω που εχει kv στην Τσιμισκη και δεν βγαζω ακρη μηπως γνωριζει κανεις κατι ? Σημερα εκανα αιτηση στην Hol για Vdsl και περιμενουμε..

----------


## Dodolo

> Καλησπερα και απο εμενα ψαχνω να βρω που εχει kv στην Τσιμισκη και δεν βγαζω ακρη μηπως γνωριζει κανεις κατι ? Σημερα εκανα αιτηση στην Hol για Vdsl και περιμενουμε..


Κοίτα εδώ πού έχει: http://fttxgr.eu/map
Μπορεί να παίρνεις και από Γεροστάθη.

----------


## doctorp

> Κοίτα εδώ πού έχει: http://fttxgr.eu/map
> Μπορεί να παίρνεις και από Γεροστάθη.


Καλημερα λογικα απο Γεροσταθη θα περνω η Μενιππου 
Ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## Kaizokugari

Παιδιά γνωρίζουμε τίποτα για την 453; Έχει δώσει διαθεσιμότητα; Νομίζω είναι η πιο κοντινή μου αλλά δε ξέρω αν και μέσα στην πολυκατοικία μου γράφει κάπου το 453.

----------


## romankonis

Έβαλα ZXHN H168N από την NOVA και έχω αυτά στατιστικά))) τώρα θέλω να κάνω bridge mode ποιος μπορεί να μου πει την διαδικασία παιδιά  :Thinking:

----------


## dmitspan

Μπα δεν βλέπω να έχει δώσει, σήμερα όμως είδα να περνάνε ένα μαύρο σωλήνα από το παλιό φρεάτιο απέναντι. Παρόμοιους σωλήνες πέρναγαν και στην Τσαλδάρη.

----------


## atux_null

έχουν από χθες και ρίχνουν 2 νέες καμπίνες στο τέρμα της Σύρου προς Πολυτέκνων. μέσα σε 2 ημέρες σηκώσανε καμπίνα, ρίξανε ίνα και έτοιμο το φρεάτιο για παροχή ρεύματος!

----------


## Aldebaran67

Δεν ξέρω αν λέμε την ίδια αλλά εχθές μπήκε μια καινούργια στην πλατεία Ζερβού Αμαλιαδος και Ελπιδος και είδα ότι έχουν βάλει χαρτιά να μην παρκάρουν αυτοκίνητα 17-18-19 για να περάσουν οπτικη

----------


## Spanos

Δοκίμασε κανείς adsl απο καμπίνα; Υπάρχει καμμια πατέντα για να γίνει; πχ αίτηση αλλαγής παρόχου απο εναλλακτικό σε ΟΤΕ εφόσον έχει ενεργοποιηθεί η καμπίνα;

----------


## Hetfield

> Δοκίμασε κανείς adsl απο καμπίνα; Υπάρχει καμμια πατέντα για να γίνει; πχ αίτηση αλλαγής παρόχου απο εναλλακτικό σε ΟΤΕ εφόσον έχει ενεργοποιηθεί η καμπίνα;


Μονο σε ΟΤΕ και νομιζω σε περνανε αυτοματα οταν ενεργοποιηθει η καμπινα.

----------


## jkoukos

Σε σπάνιες περιπτώσεις έχει συνδέσει ο ΟΤΕ σε καμπίνα μόνο πελάτες του. Η μεγάλη πλειοψηφία όμως εξακολουθεί να συνδέεται στο αστικό κέντρο.

----------


## BurnedPriest

Έχει βάλει ειδοποίηση η ΔΕΗ στην πολυκατοικια μου ότι σήμερα θα κόψουν το ρεύμα για μία ώρα, παίζει να έχει να κάνει με τη ρευματοδότηση της καμπίνας μου?

----------


## romankonis

Όχι. Δεν υπάρχει διακοπή.

----------


## griniaris

Χτες ειδα τα συνεργεια στην αγιου βασιλειου (απο θηβων και προς τα πανω) να περνανε τις οπτικες. 

Σημερα βρηκα και τα ρεταλια που κοψανε  στους καδους ....   οποτε υποθετω τελειωσανε. 



Σε καλο δρομο ειμαστε....  :Smile:

----------


## jkoukos

Αυτά δεν είναι οι οπτικές ίνες αλλά οι πλαστικοί σωλήνες μέσα από τους οποίους περνούν αργότερα τις οπτικές.

----------


## psolord

Πολλαπλούς σωλήνες βλέπω! Άντε βρε και gigabit internet!  :Razz:

----------


## griniaris

> Αυτά δεν είναι οι οπτικές ίνες αλλά οι πλαστικοί σωλήνες μέσα από τους οποίους περνούν αργότερα τις οπτικές.


Ναι βρε...   οι σωληνες ειχαν περαστει. χτες περναγανε τις οπτικες. καρουλια ολοκληρα..  :Smile:  

Οταν περνουσαν τους σωληνες αφησαν παραπανω μηκος. Οποτε τωρα που περασανε και τις ινες κοπηκαν στο σωστο μηκος οι σωληνες και πεταχτηκαν τα ρεταλια.

----------


## romankonis

Συνδυάζοντας τεχνολογίες VDSL 50 NOVA και 4G, έχω αυτά))) και αντί για 4G μπορώ να χρησιμοποιώ το γειτονικό ADSL η VDSL. Και όλα αυτα, έρχονται μαζί μεσα ενος λογισμικου στο PC μου, και έχω αυτά τα στατιστικά που βλέπετε  :One thumb up:  Δεν χρησιμοποιω εξοπλισμό Cosmote. Μονο TP-LINK TD-W9980, 4G κινητο & WiFi stick

----------


## Stathisgr

Off Topic


		Θα μπορούσες να μας πεις ποιο ειναι αυτο το λογισμικό; πολύ ενδιαφέρον!

----------


## dmitspan

Στους δρόμους που έχει περάσει κατευθείαν η οπτική μέσα από αυλάκι που έσκαψαν, τερματίζει σε κάποια τοπική καμπίνα ή σε κάποιο κόμβο όπου από κει περνούν ύστερα τους σωλήνες για σύνδεση με τις τοπικές καμπίνες;

----------


## romankonis

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Θα μπορούσες να μας πεις ποιο ειναι αυτο το λογισμικό; πολύ ενδιαφέρον!


Χρειαζεται: Connectify Dispatch & Connectify Hotspot. Τα προγράμματα δεν είναι δωρεαν.

http://www.connectify.me/

----------


## jkoukos

Αν δεν θέλει κάποιος να πληρώσει για την λειτουργία ή δεν μπορεί να βρει την παλαιότερη που ήταν δωρεάν, μπορεί και μέσω του λειτουργικού με μια απλή ρύθμιση, αλλά δεν παίζει πάντα αξιόπιστα.

----------


## Stathisgr

> Χρειαζεται: Connectify Dispatch & Connectify Hotspot. Τα προγράμματα δεν είναι δωρεαν.
> 
> http://www.connectify.me/


ευχαριστώ!  :Worthy:

----------


## romankonis

Υπάρχει Crack. Θα το ανεβάσω λίγο αργότερα.

----------


## cranky

Μη κάνεις τον κόπο.
Θα διαγραφεί αμέσως.

----------


## Hetfield

Δε νομιζω οτι αξιζει ο κοπος load balancing για συνδεση 4G.
Το κερδος ειναι μικρο και κυμαινομενο.

Σε fixed γραμμες το συζηταμε.
Μην ξεχνατε, το κερδος το εχουμε οταν κατεβαζουμε με πολλαπλες συνδεσεις.
Αν κατεβαζεις torrents, εχουμε κερδος. Το ιδιο κι αν κατεβαζουμε ενα αρχειο με download manager.
Αν μιλας skype δεν εχεις κανενα κερδος.

----------


## romankonis

> Μη κάνεις τον κόπο.
> Θα διαγραφεί αμέσως.


Δε θα ανεβάσω στο forum, αλλά όποιος θέλει, θα στείλει ένα μήνυμα στο PM και από εκεί θα πάρει το link.

----------


## cranky

Α, ΟΚ, τότε.  :One thumb up:

----------


## computer

Το 2016 πολλοι εγραφαν στο forum οτι ολο το ΠΕΡΙΣΤΕΡΙ θα εχει VDSL.
Πρακτικα δεν εχει.Ποιες ειναι οι προβλεψεις για το 2017?

----------


## jkoukos

ΟΙ ίδιες. Θα καλυφθεί το 2017.  :Razz:

----------


## Hetfield

> Το 2016 πολλοι εγραφαν στο forum οτι ολο το ΠΕΡΙΣΤΕΡΙ θα εχει VDSL.
> Πρακτικα δεν εχει.Ποιες ειναι οι προβλεψεις για το 2017?


Οχι δεν ηταν πολλοι, ηταν ελαχιστοι που μαλιστα η πλειοψηφια τους διεψευδε.
Δεν ηταν δυνατον τεχνικα να καλυφθει ολο το Περιστερι μεσα στο 2016 (ποσο μαλλον για φθινοπωρο που λεγανε μερικοι χωρις να γνωριζουν).
Αλλα το μεγαλυτερο μερος εχει καλυφθει, μεχρι την Ανοιξη θα εχουν τελειωσει και τα τελευταια εργα.
Μην περιμενεις παντως ακριβης ημερομηνιες, στην Ελλαδα ζεις, δυσκολα πετυχαινεις τα χρονοδιαγραμματα υπο τετοιες συνθηκες.

----------


## Kenzu44

Εναν τεχνικο που ρωτησα στα εργα τις Νεας ζωης μου ειμαι οτι μετα τις γιορτες... αλλα δεν διευκρινισε αν μετα τα χριστουγεννα η το πασχα  :Smile:

----------


## Jazzer

> Εναν τεχνικο που ρωτησα στα εργα τις Νεας ζωης μου ειμαι οτι μετα τις γιορτες... αλλα δεν διευκρινισε αν μετα τα χριστουγεννα η το πασχα


Σε κάποιες γιορτές θα γίνει το θαύμα που όλοι μας περιμένουμε, ήθελε να πει ο άνθρωπος !!!  :Razz:

----------


## psolord

Ποιανής χρονιάς τις Γιορτές!?  :onetooth:

----------


## tasvar

Εχουν αρχίσει από τις πιο απομακρυσμένες περιοχές και πηγαίνουν προς το κέντρο. 
Εγώ που είμαι στο θέατρο Φοίνικα κοντά, έχω vdsl από μέσα Νοεμβρίου. 
Λίγη υπομονή. Τόσα χρόνια με τα 2.5-3 mbps κάναμε...  :ROFL:

----------


## mike_871

> Το 2016 πολλοι εγραφαν στο forum οτι ολο το ΠΕΡΙΣΤΕΡΙ θα εχει VDSL.
> Πρακτικα δεν εχει.Ποιες ειναι οι προβλεψεις για το 2017?


αυτες ηταν οι εκτιμησεις, φταιω που το εγραψα, δεν φταιω ομως που δεν εγιναν πραξεις οι εκτιμησεις

----------


## Hetfield

Αυτο ελειπε να φταις  :Razz: 
Καλοδεχουμενα παντα τα inside info.  :One thumb up:

----------


## computer

> αυτες ηταν οι εκτιμησεις, φταιω που το εγραψα, δεν φταιω ομως που δεν εγιναν πραξεις οι εκτιμησεις


Δεν το ανεφερα αρνητικα.
Ευχαριστουμε για το καθενα που αναφερει πληροφοριες.

----------


## petpapoy

Πλέον υπάρχει ενεργή η υπηρεσία VDSL. Έκανα αίτηση 12/1 και ενεργοποιηθήκε Κυριακή 22/1. Βέβαια, το χάρηκα για 2 ώρες μόνο καθώς μια γενικευμένη βλαβη έριξε το δίκτυο και από την Κυριακή είμαστε χωρίς σταθερό ίντερνετ και κατά συνέπεια κινητό μιας και στο σπίτι δεν έχω σήμα και λειτουργώ με cosmote τέλειο σήμα!

----------


## panandreas

Να ρωτήσω κάτι που μπορεί να σας φανεί χαζό. Έχω ADSL και συγχρονίζω στα 8Mbps περίπου. Η καμπίνα που ανήκω έχει αλλαχθεί έχει περαστεί ο σωλήνας της οπτικής αλλά δεν έχω δει να περνιέται η οπτική και δεν ξέρω για ρευματοδότηση της καμπίνας. 

Από την στιγμή που ολοκληρωθούν όλα τα βήματα δεν θα πρέπει να δω έτσι κι αλλιώς πολύ καλύτερη ταχύτητα παραμένοντας σε ADSL αφού πλέον η σύνδεση με το κέντρο του ΟΤΕ θα γίνεται μέσω οπτικής?

----------


## anthip09

Όχι δε θα έχει καμιά ουσιαστική διαφορά διότι η απόσταση από το Α/Κ παραμένει η ίδια

----------


## Hetfield

Δεν καταργουνται οι οδευσεις χαλκου απο το ΑΚ μεχρι την καμπινα.
Σε ορισμενες περιπτωσεις adsl συνδεσεων, ο ΟΤΕ συνδεει τους πελατες του στην οπτικη ινα και η γραμμη τους τερματιζει, πιανεις την βελτιστη ταχυτητα.

----------


## spsomas

> Δεν καταργουνται οι οδευσεις χαλκου απο το ΑΚ μεχρι την καμπινα.
> Σε ορισμενες περιπτωσεις adsl συνδεσεων, ο ΟΤΕ συνδεει τους πελατες του στην οπτικη ινα και η γραμμη τους τερματιζει, πιανεις την βελτιστη ταχυτητα.


Το οποίο μόνο ο ΟΤΕ μπορεί να κάνει κάτι τέτοιο. Συνήθως σου αλλάζουν και το ρούτερ και έχεις VOIP τηλεφωνία πλέον αλλά με μέγιστη ADSL ταχύτητα.

----------


## Hetfield

> Το οποίο μόνο ο ΟΤΕ μπορεί να κάνει κάτι τέτοιο. Συνήθως σου αλλάζουν και το ρούτερ και έχεις VOIP τηλεφωνία πλέον αλλά με μέγιστη ADSL ταχύτητα.


Σωστα.
Παντως αν σε κουμπωσουν σε οπτικη ινα το τηλεφωνο γυρναει υποχρεωτικα σε VoIP, δεν γινεται αλλιως.

----------


## romankonis

Έχω standard τηλέφωνο σε VDSL γραμμή.

----------


## Bgs

Συγνωμη που το ξανα αναφερω το θεμα μου (ελλειψη διαθεσιμων ζευγων χαλκου) αλλα μηπως ξερει κανεις τι μπορω να κανω? Ειμαι στην Κομνηνων (Νεα Ζωη). Ειναι κανεις που να ξερει καποια λυση?

----------


## Spanos

> Συγνωμη που το ξανα αναφερω το θεμα μου (ελλειψη διαθεσιμων ζευγων χαλκου) αλλα μηπως ξερει κανεις τι μπορω να κανω? Ειμαι στην Κομνηνων (Νεα Ζωη). Ειναι κανεις που να ξερει καποια λυση?


το 2018 όταν θα έχουν ολοκληρωθεί και τα έργα vdsl

----------


## aguila21

Το χωριό μου με 312 μόνιμους κατοίκους (Απογραφή 2011) έχει ενεργοποιημένη VDSL εδώ κι ένα χρόνο,και το Περιστέρι,από τους μεγαλύτερους δήμους στην Ελλάδα ακόμα να αποκτήσει...Κατάντια.

----------


## Hetfield

Δεν ειναι το ιδιο να καλυψεις 50000 κατοικους σε αντιθεση με 312.
Ασε που στο χωριο δοθηκαν χρηματα απο το ΕΣΠΑ για να καλυφθει.

----------


## aguila21

Σίγουρα δεν είναι το ίδιο αλλά και το δυνητικό κέρδος της εταιρείας δεν είναι το ίδιο.Από τους 312 κατοίκους η πλειοψηφία είναι συνταξιούχοι άνω των 70 ετών και χαμηλής μόρφωσης οπότε η πιθανότητα να πουλήσει συνδέσεις vdsl είναι μικρή.Από κάποιους νέους που ξέρω κανείς δεν έχει πάρει vdsl διότι καλύπτει τις ανάγκες του με την ADSL.Όσον αφορά το ΕΣΠΑ σίγουρα και στους μεγάλους δήμους εμπλέκεται.

----------


## mike_871

> Όσον αφορά το ΕΣΠΑ σίγουρα και στους μεγάλους δήμους εμπλέκεται.


Και ομως δεν εμπλεκεται, ολα τα λευτα τα βαζει ο ΟΤΕ.
Μονο σε λευκες περιοχες επιδοτηθηκε

----------


## Bgs

> Το χωριό μου με 312 μόνιμους κατοίκους (Απογραφή 2011) έχει ενεργοποιημένη VDSL εδώ κι ένα χρόνο,και το Περιστέρι,από τους μεγαλύτερους δήμους στην Ελλάδα ακόμα να αποκτήσει...Κατάντια.


Έλα ντε. Αν ειναι δυνατον. 2017 και να μην εχω τηλεφωνο με ιντερνετ στο Περιστερι. Έλεος... :Thumb down:

----------


## spsomas

> Έχω standard τηλέφωνο σε VDSL γραμμή.


Είσαι στην  Forthnet, γι' αυτό. Αν ήσουν ΟΤΕ θα σε είχαν αλλάξει σε VOIP

----------


## romankonis

Όλα καλά με τα στατιστικά μου;

----------


## Hetfield

Πεταει η γραμμη σου.
Αν παιζεις online games, ζητα να σου μειωσουν ή να απενεργοποιησουν εντελως το interleave.

----------


## doc1000rr

Καλημέρα σας
Υπάρχει καποιος που να έχει διαθεσιμότητα vdsl στην οδό Πελασγιας?

----------


## dmitspan

Είδα πριν ένα φορτηγό με μια μαύρη κουλούρα να κάνουν κάτι στο παλιό φρεάτιο της 453 στην Ιεροθέου

----------


## dmitspan

Τι εκκρεμότητες έχουν μείνει εδώ πάνω Ανθούπολη (άσπρα χώματα σύμφωνα με τον χάρτη ΟΤΕ) για την ενεργοποίηση των καμπινών;

----------


## Bgs

Καλησπέρα σε ολους. Ξερεις κανεις ποτε θα ενεργοποιηθεί η 473 καμπινα στην Πελασγιας?

----------


## Jazzer

> Καλησπέρα σε ολους. Ξερεις κανεις ποτε θα ενεργοποιηθεί η 473 καμπινα στην Πελασγιας?


Ούτε ο ΟΤΕ δεν ξέρει !!  :Razz:

----------


## psolord

Μα τι κάνουν? Έβαλαν τις καμπίνες και τις παράτησαν?

----------


## Stathisgr

Για καλοκαίρι μας βλέπω...

----------


## ToninoGR

Ερωτηση για φιλο μου που δεν το κατεχει.ΞΕρουμε στα σιγουρα αν η 563 στον Αγιο Ιεροθεο ειναι ηλεκτροδοτημενη και δινει διαθεσημοτητα; Ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## diml1975

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ  ΣΤΗ ΠΑΡΕΑ.ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΑΝ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΕΞΕΛΙΞΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΟΧΗ ΤΟΥ ΛΟΦΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΑΜΠΙΝΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΟΔΟ ΝΑΥΠΑΚΤΟΥ?

----------


## psolord

Δεν έχουμε καμία εξέλιξη. Καμία όμως. Έβαλαν τις καμπίνες για να κάνουν γκραφιτι οι νεαροί.

----------


## toxicgarbage

δυστυχώς ολα ειναι παγομένα...με πήρε η wind για double play με vdsl 50,στα 24Ε,τελικα εβαλα adsl στα 18 και ειμαι και εγω στην αναμονή για ενεργοποίηση της καμπινας στραβωνος και γρ.ξενοπούλου γωνια...

----------


## Spanos

> δυστυχώς ολα ειναι παγομένα...με πήρε η wind για double play με vdsl 50,στα 24Ε,τελικα εβαλα adsl στα 18 και ειμαι και εγω στην αναμονή για ενεργοποίηση της καμπινας στραβωνος και γρ.ξενοπούλου γωνια...


κι εγω ανανεωσα πριν ενα μηνα στη 4νετ με 18€ απεριοριστα σταθερα, 5 ωρες κινητα, δε πηγαινε αλλο

----------


## Jazzer

Σε λίγες μόνο μέρες συμπληρώνονται 4 μήνες από την τοποθέτηση νέων καμπίνων στο Λόφο. Για να είμαι χαλαρός έχω υπολογίσει + άλλους 3-4 μήνες ακόμα, μέχρι την ενεργοποίηση τους. Πάντως μέχρι τον Ιούλιο θα είμαστε έτοιμοι !  :Razz:

----------


## diml1975

ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΗ.ΤΙ ΝΑ ΠΩ... ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ.....

----------


## anthip09

Στο πατρικό μου πάντως, χαμηλά στο παλιό alter ενεργοποιήθηκε περίπου στους 6 μήνες απο την τοποθέτηση. Υπομονή συντοπίτες....η ουρά έμεινε και αυτη...μισή  :Razz:

----------


## psolord

Είδα εδώ στις ειδήσεις ότι ανατέθηκε στον ΟΤΕ ανάπτυξη τεχνολογίας vectoring.

Είδα ότι και η δική μου η καμπίνα ανήκει σε αυτές και φυσικά πολλές από αυτές που δεν έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί ακόμα.

Λέτε για αυτό να αργούν? Περιμένουν να τελειώσει αυτό το έργο πρώτα? Δηλαδή καλό Q3/2017?

----------


## Stathisgr

Θα πάμε μπαμ στα 100mbps; Περιστεραρα αιώνες μπροστα και τέτοια. Καλο 2020. :P

----------


## dmitspan

Ωπ τι ωραία είναι αυτά!
Πώς θα γίνει όμως; Δηλαδή οι καμπίνες που δεν έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί ακόμα θα ενεργοποιηθούν αφού υλοποιηθεί το vectoring (q3/2017 που λένε) ή θα ενεργοποιηθεί στα 50 και σταδιακά στα μετόπισθεν θα υλοποιούν το vectoring ?

----------


## romankonis

Όλες KV που έχουν μπει υποστηρίζουν vectoring, αλλά σαν υπηρησεία, ακόμα δεν είναι ενεργεί. Στο Περιστέρι θα υπάρχει vectoring σε όλες KV μετά τον ιούλιο μήνα. Το VDSL Vectroing είναι καινούργιο πρόγραμμα και δεν θα έχει καμία σχέση με γνωστό VDSL 30/50.

----------


## jkoukos

Όλες που έχουν μπει μέχρι σήμερα από τον ΟΤΕ, σίγουρα δεν υποστηρίζουν το Vectoring και θα χρειασθεί να αλλαχθούν κάρτες. Γι' αυτό και ο προγραμματισμός του ΟΤΕ είναι σε βάθος χρόνου κι όχι άμεσα σε όλες αν ίσχυε αυτό που αναφέρεις.
Αν εννοείς μόνο για τις καμπίνες του Περιστερίου, πιθανόν να έχεις δίκιο.

Υπόψη ότι για να έχουμε υπηρεσία Vectoring, χρειάζεται και ο δικός μας εξοπλισμός να το υποστηρίζει. Φυσικά αυτός που δίνουν οι πάροχοι το κάνουν, αλλά υπάρχουν πολλές συσκευές άλλων κατασκευαστών που δεν το υποστηρίζουν ακόμη.

----------


## Spanos

> Ωπ τι ωραία είναι αυτά!
> Πώς θα γίνει όμως; Δηλαδή οι καμπίνες που δεν έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί ακόμα θα ενεργοποιηθούν αφού υλοποιηθεί το vectoring (q3/2017 που λένε) ή θα ενεργοποιηθεί στα 50 και σταδιακά στα μετόπισθεν θα υλοποιούν το vectoring ?


Ούτε το ένα, ούτε το αλλο, Q3 2017 σημαίνει 2018 τουλάχιστον και τελος 2017 VDSL αν είμαστε τυχεροί. Ο ΔΕΔΔΗΕ ειναι ανυπαρκτος.

----------


## jkoukos

Ο προγραμματισμός που ανακοινώθηκε αφορά υπηρεσία Vectoring από καμπίνα. Όσες αναφέρονται σε αυτόν, σημαίνει ότι θα δίνουν υποχρεωτικά *μόνο* Vectoring και όχι σκέτο VDSL (ή ADSL όπου παρέχεται).
Η αναφορά του 3μήνου, ορίζει καταληκτική ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης. Δηλαδή Q3/2017, σημαίνει ενεργοποίηση του Vectoring από Ιούλιο έως Σεπτέμβριο του 2017.

----------


## Jazzer

Δηλαδή οι καμπίνες που τοποθετήθηκαν στο λόφο αξιωματικών πέρσι τον Οκτώβριο δε θα δώσουν πρώτα "σκέτο" VDSL 30/50 mbps μέχρι το χρονοδιάγραμμα του vectoring ; Θα περιμένουμε μέχρι τον Οκτώβριο (Q3 2017) της φετινής χρονιάς ;  :Thinking:

----------


## jkoukos

Εξαρτάται από την πολιτική του παρόχου. Κανείς μας δεν το γνωρίζει.
Μπορεί αν δώσει τώρα ή αύριο VDSL και όταν έρθει το πλήρωμα του χρόνου να το γυρίσει σε vectoring. Φυσικά παίζει και η περίπτωση να πάει κατευθείαν σε vectoring, για το οποίο όμως πρώτα πρέπει να υπάρχουν εγκεκριμένα πακέτα χοντρικής και λιανικής.

----------


## Jazzer

> Εξαρτάται από την πολιτική του παρόχου. Κανείς μας δεν το γνωρίζει.
> Μπορεί αν δώσει τώρα ή αύριο VDSL και όταν έρθει το πλήρωμα του χρόνου να το γυρίσει σε vectoring. Φυσικά παίζει και η περίπτωση να πάει κατευθείαν σε vectoring, για το οποίο όμως πρώτα πρέπει να υπάρχουν εγκεκριμένα πακέτα χοντρικής και λιανικής.


Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.  :Smile:  
Το καλύτερο σενάριο είναι να μας δώσει πρώτα vdsl 30/50 mbps, για να ξεφύγουμε επιτέλους από το adsl του σαπιοχαλκού και ας προχωρήσουν μετά σε vectoring.
Για να δούμε πως θα κινηθούν όσον αφορά τα έργα στους επόμενους  μήνες !

----------


## prince72

Ξερει κανενας τον τυπο του οπτικου καλωδιου που περναει ο ΟΤΕ στο Περιστερι
Παραδειγμα 50/125u, 62.5/125u (single/multimode) και ποσα strands οπτικης εχει το καλωδιο,
ποσα dark fiber εχει προς το παρον και γενικα τι ταχυτητα πιανει το καθε ενα stand (οπτικη)

----------


## Jazzer

> Ξερει κανενας τον τυπο του οπτικου καλωδιου που περναει ο ΟΤΕ στο Περιστερι
> Παραδειγμα 50/125u, 62.5/125u (single/multimode) και ποσα strands οπτικης εχει το καλωδιο,
> ποσα dark fiber εχει προς το παρον και γενικα τι ταχυτητα πιανει το καθε ενα stand (οπτικη)


Μόνο τεχνικό προσωπικό cosmote μπορεί να απαντήσει στο ερώτημα σου.  :Smile:

----------


## Spanos

> Ο προγραμματισμός που ανακοινώθηκε αφορά υπηρεσία Vectoring από καμπίνα. Όσες αναφέρονται σε αυτόν, σημαίνει ότι θα δίνουν υποχρεωτικά *μόνο* Vectoring και όχι σκέτο VDSL (ή ADSL όπου παρέχεται).
> Η αναφορά του 3μήνου, ορίζει καταληκτική ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης. Δηλαδή Q3/2017, σημαίνει ενεργοποίηση του Vectoring από Ιούλιο έως Σεπτέμβριο του 2017.


Δεν ειναι δεσμευτικές οι ημερομηνίες, καθώς εμπλέκονται για την υλοποίηση του υπηρεσίες εκτός αρμοδιότητας ΕΕΤΤ.

----------


## jkoukos

Οι ημερομηνίες είναι δεσμευτικές, αλλά σίγουρα θα εξεταστεί οποιαδήποτε καθυστέρηση και ο λόγος αυτής.
Γι' αυτό υπάρχει εγγυητική επιστολή του ΟΤΕ ύψους 3.000.000€, αλλά και πρόβλεψη κύρωσης επιπρόσθετων διοικητικών και ασφαλιστικών μέτρων. Υπάρχει ρητή αναφορά να τηρεί το χρονοδιάγραμμα και "_να ενημερώνει την ΕΕΤΤ αμελλητί αναφορικά με κάθε απόκλιση από το αρχικό επιχειρηματικό σχέδιο_", βάσει της απόφασης ανάθεσης.

----------


## Stathisgr

Ακόμα δεν έχουμε δει ούτε μισή ένδειξη VDSL στο Λόφο (ή εχουμε δει; διαθεσιμοτητα δεν μου δινει)...ας έλθει κατευθείαν vectoring :P

----------


## Spanos

> Οι ημερομηνίες είναι δεσμευτικές, αλλά σίγουρα θα εξεταστεί οποιαδήποτε καθυστέρηση και ο λόγος αυτής.
> Γι' αυτό υπάρχει εγγυητική επιστολή του ΟΤΕ ύψους 3.000.000€, αλλά και πρόβλεψη κύρωσης επιπρόσθετων διοικητικών και ασφαλιστικών μέτρων. Υπάρχει ρητή αναφορά να τηρεί το χρονοδιάγραμμα και "_να ενημερώνει την ΕΕΤΤ αμελλητί αναφορικά με κάθε απόκλιση από το αρχικό επιχειρηματικό σχέδιο_", βάσει της απόφασης ανάθεσης.


Αυτα θα κριθούν στα...δικαστήρια

----------


## computer

Χαιρετώ το φορουμ!!
Θα ηθελα να κάνω μια ερωτηση. Σε ενα μηνα τελειωνει το συμβολαιο που εχω με τον ΟΤΕ και ψαχνομαι στην αγορα. Με ενδιαφερει το vdsl γιατι δεν παλευεται αλλο τα 2 mbps.
Στην wind που κοιταξα διαθεσιμοτητα vdsl αναφερει οτι υπαρχει vdsl στην περιοχη μου, το ιδιο ισχυει και σε vodafone,cyta. Στο site του ΟΤΕ ομως αναφερει οτι δεν υπαρχει διαθεσιμοτητα vdsl.
Πως γινεται αυτο??
Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων για τις απαντησεις σας. :Smile:

----------


## griniaris

Καλημερα,

Εχει γραφτει δεκαδες φορες πιο πριν. Αν δεν εχει διαθεσιμοτητα η COSMOTE τοτε 99% δεν υπαρχει καθολου διαθεσιμοτητα.
Το κανουν απλα για να δεσμευσουν με συμβολαιο τον πελατη για ΟΤΑΝ εχει διαθεσιμοτητα.

Κανε μια αιτηση στην COSMOTE που εισαι ηδη για το ΔΩΡΕΑΝ Vdsl και εκει θα δεις αν οντως εχει διαθεσιμοτητα.

edit:  απο οτι βλεπω εχουν προσφορα εδω με 5.5 € επιπλεον για την 50αρα. εγω θα το εκανα.

----------


## toxicgarbage

ο πολεμος χαρακωμάτων καλα κρατει,μπορει να εχει μπει η καμπινα αλλα συσσωμη η γειτονια εχει απωθησει καθε λογης τεχνικους,αναγκαζοντας τους να οπισθοχωρησουν προς μαρουσι και παιανια μερια...ΖΗΤΩ ΤΟ ADSL ΕΩΣ 4MBPS

----------


## computer

> Χαιρετώ το φορουμ!!
> Θα ηθελα να κάνω μια ερωτηση. Σε ενα μηνα τελειωνει το συμβολαιο που εχω με τον ΟΤΕ και ψαχνομαι στην αγορα. Με ενδιαφερει το vdsl γιατι δεν παλευεται αλλο τα 2 mbps.
> Στην wind που κοιταξα διαθεσιμοτητα vdsl αναφερει οτι υπαρχει vdsl στην περιοχη μου, το ιδιο ισχυει και σε vodafone,cyta. Στο site του ΟΤΕ ομως αναφερει οτι δεν υπαρχει διαθεσιμοτητα vdsl.
> Πως γινεται αυτο??
> Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων για τις απαντησεις σας.





> Καλημερα,
> 
> Εχει γραφτει δεκαδες φορες πιο πριν. Αν δεν εχει διαθεσιμοτητα η COSMOTE τοτε 99% δεν υπαρχει καθολου διαθεσιμοτητα.
> Το κανουν απλα για να δεσμευσουν με συμβολαιο τον πελατη για ΟΤΑΝ εχει διαθεσιμοτητα.
> 
> Κανε μια αιτηση στην COSMOTE που εισαι ηδη για το ΔΩΡΕΑΝ Vdsl και εκει θα δεις αν οντως εχει διαθεσιμοτητα.
> 
> edit:  απο οτι βλεπω εχουν προσφορα εδω με 5.5 € επιπλεον για την 50αρα. εγω θα το εκανα.




Τελικα πηγα στα καταστηματα και ρωτησα.
Εκει που μενω εχουν αλλαχτει και οι 3 καμπινες που καλυπτουν περιμετρικα το σπιτι απο ΤΟ Σεπτεμβριο 2016 αλλα ακομη δεν διατιθεται VDSL απο wind,cyta,nova και οτε ΑΛΛΑ η HOL/VODAFONE με καλυπτει μεσω του ιδιοκτητου δικτύου της και μου προσφερει vdsl 50 με 39,80 ευρω τελικη τιμη με δωρο tablet yoga 8'.
Οπως και να εχει θα περιμενω μεχρι τον Μαιο πιστευω οτι μεχρι τοτε και οι υπολοιποι παροχοι να διαθεσουν vdsl.

----------


## griniaris

Αν δεν δινει η Cosmote.... δεν δινει κανεις...   :Smile: 

Αυτα με τα ιδιοκτητα τα εχουμε ακουσει ολοι πολλες φορες. ΚΑΝΕ ΑΙΤΗΣΗ και δες τι θα γινει...  :Wink:

----------


## computer

> Αν δεν δινει η Cosmote.... δεν δινει κανεις...  
> 
> Αυτα με τα ιδιοκτητα τα εχουμε ακουσει ολοι πολλες φορες. ΚΑΝΕ ΑΙΤΗΣΗ και δες τι θα γινει...


Το ξερω τα εχω ακουσει και εγω και τους το ανεφερα στο καταστημα.Μου ανεφεραν οτι το Περιστερι καλυπτεται απο το δικο τους δικτυο.Το επιβεβαιωσα σε 2 καταστηματα vodafone και μαλιστα το ενα καταστημα επειδη τα "εχει ακουσει" απο αλλους υποψηφιους πελατες τηλεφωνησε στα κεντρικα και το επιβεβαιωσε. Οπως και να εχει δεν κανω καμια κινηση τωρα .Θα περιμενω κανα 2μηνο.

----------


## Dimos35

> Το ξερω τα εχω ακουσει και εγω και τους το ανεφερα στο καταστημα.Μου ανεφεραν οτι το Περιστερι καλυπτεται απο το δικο τους δικτυο.Το επιβεβαιωσα σε 2 καταστηματα vodafone και μαλιστα το ενα καταστημα επειδη τα "εχει ακουσει" απο αλλους υποψηφιους πελατες τηλεφωνησε στα κεντρικα και το επιβεβαιωσε. Οπως και να εχει δεν κανω καμια κινηση τωρα .Θα περιμενω κανα 2μηνο.


Είναι απίστευτοι όμως  :Laughing:  Παρότι τα "έχουν ακούσει" συνεχίζουν και τα κάνουν. Δεν ισχύει σε καμία περίπτωση αυτό που λένε φίλε μου. Ότι λέει ο γκρινιάρης είναι σωστό.

----------


## zatast

Ας ελπισουμε να μην καθυστερησουν πολυ.Ηδη στον Λοφο περιμενουμε 3-4 μηνες.Μακαρι να ενεργοποιησουν πρωτα τα 50αρια και μετα να πανε στο vectoring

----------


## Jazzer

> Ας ελπισουμε να μην καθυστερησουν πολυ.Ηδη στον Λοφο περιμενουμε 3-4 μηνες.Μακαρι να ενεργοποιησουν πρωτα τα 50αρια και μετα να πανε στο vectoring


5 μήνες εννοείς, η δική μας καμπίνα στην οδό Μπαρουξή τοποθετήθηκε στις 20/10. Έχουμε καιρό ακόμα...

----------


## Tzimakos

Καλησπερα συντροφοι Λοφιωτες, οικοδεσποτες των κοιμώμενων καμπινων. 

Εγω να ρωτησω κατι μεγαλεπιβολο και με βλεμμα στο μακρινο μελλον που δεν εχω καταλαβει? 

Το vectoring θα ισχυσει σαν νεο standard του vdsl ή θα κρατηθει σταθερο το 50αρι και σε vectoring θα γυρνανε μονο οσες γραμμες το επιθυμουν, χρεωνοντας μας καποιο premium?

----------


## Pokas

> Καλησπερα συντροφοι Λοφιωτες, οικοδεσποτες των κοιμώμενων καμπινων. 
> 
> Εγω να ρωτησω κατι μεγαλεπιβολο και με βλεμμα στο μακρινο μελλον που δεν εχω καταλαβει? 
> 
> Το vectoring θα ισχυσει σαν νεο standard του vdsl ή θα κρατηθει σταθερο το 50αρι και σε vectoring θα γυρνανε μονο οσες γραμμες το επιθυμουν, χρεωνοντας μας καποιο premium?


αν δεν κάνω λαθος, οτιδήποτε παρέχεται απο καμπίνα θα είναι vectored.

----------


## ThReSh

Και "premium" θα είναι τα πακέτα άνω των 50Mbps...

----------


## Tzimakos

> Και "premium" θα είναι τα πακέτα άνω των 50Mbps...


Δηλαδη τα 50αρια θα μεινουν ως εχουν με το παραπανω "10ρικο" απο adsl, και απο κει και περα θα κανουν μονο καποιες γραμμες vectored και θα χρεωνουν "20ρικο" ας πουμε?

----------


## Pokas

> Δηλαδη τα 50αρια θα μεινουν ως εχουν με το παραπανω "10ρικο" απο adsl, και απο κει και περα θα κανουν μονο καποιες γραμμες vectored και θα χρεωνουν "20ρικο" ας πουμε?


Ολα θα μείνουν ως έχουν λογικά τιμολογιακά, ότι υπηρεσία θα παρέχεται απο καμπίνα θα είναι vectored απλά, ο τελικός καταναλωτής θα δει βελτίωση του Attainable και ίσως κάποιοι με προβλήματα καλωδίωσης δουν μικρή βελτίωση ( κατ εκτίμηση)

----------


## Jazzer

Με ρώτησε ο γιός μου (gamer 14 ετών) πότε θα ενεργοποιηθεί η καμπίνα vdsl της γειτονιάς μας για να έχει καλύτερο ping στα online games. Toυ απάντησα ότι μάλλον μετά το κλείσιμο των σχολείων (15 Ιουνίου), δηλαδή 8 μήνες από την τοποθέτηση της καμπίνας. Φυσικά εύχομαι να κάνω λάθος και να έχουμε ενεργοποιήσεις νωρίτερα !  :Razz:

----------


## Mirmidon

> Με ρώτησε ο γιός μου (gamer 14 ετών) πότε θα ενεργοποιηθεί η καμπίνα vdsl της γειτονιάς μας για να έχει καλύτερο ping στα online games. Toυ απάντησα ότι μάλλον μετά το κλείσιμο των σχολείων (15 Ιουνίου), δηλαδή 8 μήνες από την τοποθέτηση της καμπίνας. Φυσικά εύχομαι να κάνω λάθος και να έχουμε ενεργοποιήσεις νωρίτερα !


Απλά έθεσες και εσύ μια ημερομηνία ορόσημο σαν την κυβέρνηση. Σε περίπτωση αποτυχίας απλά θα θέσεις νέα.  :Laughing:

----------


## Stathisgr

Πέτυχα στη Σαγγαριου έναν τεχνικό σήμερα το πρωί και με δάκρια στα μάτια τον ρώτησα (ενώ ήξερα ήδη την απάντηση) πότε θα ενεργοποιηθούν οι καμπίνες. Μου έγνεψε "δεν ξέρω" και έβλεπες τον πόνο στα μάτια του.

----------


## pankostas

> Πέτυχα στη Σαγγαριου έναν τεχνικό σήμερα το πρωί και με δάκρια στα μάτια τον ρώτησα (ενώ ήξερα ήδη την απάντηση) πότε θα ενεργοποιηθούν οι καμπίνες. Μου έγνεψε "δεν ξέρω" και έβλεπες τον πόνο στα μάτια του.


Χαχα , πλάκα έχετε! Πάντως όντως, ενώ βλέπεις να τελειώνει η καμπίνα, όλα κομπλέ, και πρέπει να περιμένεις κάνα 6-8μηνο....πικρα!

----------


## mike_871

> Χαχα , πλάκα έχετε! Πάντως όντως, ενώ βλέπεις να τελειώνει η καμπίνα, όλα κομπλέ, και πρέπει να περιμένεις κάνα 6-8μηνο....πικρα!


Πρεπει να περιμενεις επειδη δεν ειναι ολα κομπλε

----------


## pankostas

Σωστός! Μόνο η εικόνα είναι κομπλέ.  Έχουν δουλειά Ακόμα!

----------


## computer

Θα ήθελα να κάνω μια ερωτηση αλλα πολυ πιθανο να μην είναι δυνατο να απαντηθει.
Γνωριζουμε ποιες καμπινες (στο Περιστερι αναφερομαι παντα) ποιες καμπινες λειτουργουν για vdsl?Εχουν αλλαχτει πολλες καμπινες στο Δημο Περιστεριου αλλα αυτες που εχουν ρευμα και δινουν vdsl γνωριζουμε το νουμερο?Υπαρχει κάποιος χαρτης που φαινονται οι ενεργες καμπινες?

----------


## griniaris

δυστυχως δεν υπαρχει πουθενα "συγκεντρωμενη" τετοια πληροφορια. 

Μονο ελεγχος διαθεσιμοτητας μπορει να γινει απο το site της Cosmote οπου θα φανει.

Στο http://fttxgr.eu/   μπορεις να δεις μονο ποιες καμπινες εχουν αλλα και παλι η τροφοδοτηση πληροφοριων γινεται απο εμας τους χρηστες.

----------


## makfil

> Αν δεν δινει η Cosmote.... δεν δινει κανεις...  
> 
> Αυτα με τα ιδιοκτητα τα εχουμε ακουσει ολοι πολλες φορες. ΚΑΝΕ ΑΙΤΗΣΗ και δες τι θα γινει...



Αυτό πίστευα και εγώ μέχρι που ανακάλυψα ότι στο χάρτη  έχουν περαστεί καμπίνες της Voda με vdsl σε 3 μικρές περιοχές, η μια στη δυτική πλευρά του Ν. Κόσμου, δεξιά και αριστερά της Ηλιού, με 12 καμπίνες, η άλλη στο Παγκράτι με 5 καμπίνες (η μια Φιλολάου και οι άλλες Δαμάρεως) και η 3η στην Αλσούπολη (Ν. Ιωνία) με 9 καμπίνες. 

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι ενεργές αλλά πρόσεξα ότι έχουν αναρτηθεί από τα ίδια πρόσωπα που ίσως είναι υπάλληλοι της Voda.

----------


## griniaris

δεν αρνειται  κανεις οτι εχουν ΔΙΚΕΣ ΤΟΥΣ καμπινες σκορπισμενες σε ολη την Αθηνα..... ΑΛΛΑ ειναι ελαχιστες....  και δεν δινουν λιανικη σε ιδιωτες.  :Smile: 
πολλες φορες ειναι αποκλειστικα για καποιο ΜΕΓΑΛΟ-ΜΕΤΟΧΟ της ενλογο εταιρειας που θελει ftth για παρτη του....  ή για ενωση υποκαταστηματων.... κλπ κλπ 

Ποσες ειναι αυτες οι καμπινες?  10? 30?  100?  σε ολη την αθηνα?  Δοκιμασε παντως και θα δεις οτι απλα θα μπλεξεις στον "κυκεώνα"  και θα εισαι δεσμευμενος χωρις να εχεις οτι σου εχουν υποσχεθει.

----------


## makfil

Είναι όντως ελάχιστες και το επισήμανα αλλά είναι γεγονός ότι τουλάχιστον η Voda έχει τοποθετήσει αυτές τις λίγες, που δεν ξέρουμε και αν είναι ενεργές και σε ποια κατηγορία πελατών δίνει.

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα ότι δεν θα συνδεόμουν ποτέ σε παρόμοιες καμπίνες πολύ περισσότερο όταν δεν υπάρχει σχετική πληροφόρηση.

----------


## jkoukos

Κανονισμός Vectoring λέγεται και βάσει αυτού θα μπουν​ καμπίνες και από αλλους παρόχους. Προφανώς αυτές που βλέπετε ανήκουν σε αστικά κέντρα που θα τα αναλάβουν οι συγκεκριμένες εταιρείες.

----------


## pskoul

Καλημέρα. Μόλις πέρασα από τη καμπίνα 240 κοντά στο μετρο του Αγ. Αντωνίου. Έχουν σκάψει συνεργεια της ΔΕΗ προκειμένου να δώσουν ρεύμα. Ρώτησα τον τεχνικό και μου είπε μέσα στο δίμηνο θα έχουν τελειώσει με όλες τις καμπίνες. Αντε να δούμε προκοπη.
Η αλήθεια είναι ότι κρατάω μικρό καλάθι.

----------


## psolord

Αφού κρατάς και καλάθι, έστω και μικρό, αισιόδοξο σε βρίσκω. Εγώ ένα φλιτζανάκι του ελληνικού κρατάω και πάλι μεγάλο μου φαίνεται!  :Razz: 

Ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση.  :Smile:

----------


## dmitspan

Πόσα συνεργεία ασχολούνται με το Περιστέρι και πόσες καμπίνες βγάζουν την ημέρα; Μπας και αποκτήσουμε μια εικόνα στο περίπου.

----------


## Jazzer

> Πόσα συνεργεία ασχολούνται με το Περιστέρι και πόσες καμπίνες βγάζουν την ημέρα; Μπας και αποκτήσουμε μια εικόνα στο περίπου.


Η ερώτηση σου (σωστό το σκεπτικό σου φυσικά) μπορεί να απαντηθεί μόνο εκ των έσω. Ουδείς γνωρίζει τους ρυθμούς των έργων συνολικά, παρά μόνο η Cosmote και οι υπάλληλοι / συνεργαζόμενοι εργολάβοι της.
Πάντως, δεν βλέπω καθόλου λακκούβες γύρω από καμπίνες στην περιοχή μου (λόφος αξιωματικών), πράγμα που θα σήμαινε εργασίες ηλεκτροδότησης.

----------


## Pokas

> Η ερώτηση σου (σωστό το σκεπτικό σου φυσικά) μπορεί να απαντηθεί μόνο εκ των έσω. Ουδείς γνωρίζει τους ρυθμούς των έργων συνολικά, παρά μόνο η Cosmote και οι υπάλληλοι / συνεργαζόμενοι εργολάβοι της.
> Πάντως, δεν βλέπω καθόλου λακκούβες γύρω από καμπίνες στην περιοχή μου (λόφος αξιωματικών), πράγμα που θα σήμαινε εργασίες ηλεκτροδότησης.


ούτε η cosmote γνωρίζει, μονο ο ΔΕΔΔΗΕ. η Cosmote κάνει αίτηση για παροχή ρεύματος και περιμένει...

----------


## Jazzer

> ούτε η cosmote γνωρίζει, μονο ο ΔΕΔΔΗΕ. η Cosmote κάνει αίτηση για παροχή ρεύματος και περιμένει...


Σωστό, αλλά δεν ενημερώνεται για την ημερομηνία ηλεκτροδότησης από ΔΕΔΔΗΕ, ούτως ώστε να γνωρίζει για να προχωρήσει σε δοκιμές κλπ ;
Επίσης, κατά το σκάψιμο και τη σύνδεση με ρεύμα, απαιτείται ή όχι να ανοίξει η cosmote την καμπίνα ή απλά υπάρχει καλώδιο έτοιμο έξω από αυτή ;

----------


## pankostas

Η καμπινα ανοίγεται αφου τοποθετούν μέσα μετρητή.

----------


## Jazzer

> Η καμπινα ανοίγεται αφου τοποθετούν μέσα μετρητή.


Μάλιστα, συνεπώς γνωρίζουν την ακριβή ημερομηνία ηλεκτροδότησης, προκειμένου να παρευρίσκονται. Ευχαριστώ για την πληροφορία !  :Smile:

----------


## Pokas

> Σωστό, αλλά δεν ενημερώνεται για την ημερομηνία ηλεκτροδότησης από ΔΕΔΔΗΕ, ούτως ώστε να γνωρίζει για να προχωρήσει σε δοκιμές κλπ ;
> Επίσης, κατά το σκάψιμο και τη σύνδεση με ρεύμα, απαιτείται ή όχι να ανοίξει η cosmote την καμπίνα ή απλά υπάρχει καλώδιο έτοιμο έξω από αυτή ;


Η ηλεκτροδότηση γίνεται όπως και στις οικίες κλπ. Σε παίρνουν τηλ να είσαι εκεί, ο τεχνικός της cosmote ανοίγει την καμπίνα για να τοποθετηθεί ο μετρητής.

----------


## zatast

> Επίσης, κατά το σκάψιμο και τη σύνδεση με ρεύμα, απαιτείται ή όχι να ανοίξει η cosmote την καμπίνα ή απλά υπάρχει καλώδιο έτοιμο έξω από αυτή ;


ε σορι αλλα δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι πρεπει να απασχολει εμας αν η cosmote πρεπει να ανοιξει την καμπινα ή αν υπαρχει καλωδιο....οτι ειναι θα συνεννοηθουνε μεταξυ τους να το κανουν.εμας μας νοιαζει ποτε θα υπαρχει διαθεσιμοτητα στην καμπινα μας για να κανουμε αιτηση.και το κακο ειναι οτι πρεπει να μπαινουμε συνεχεια στο site τους για να κανουμε ελεγχο αν υπαρχει.

----------


## psolord

Ακριβως. Η πλακα ειναι οτι δε μπορεις να αφησεις τηλεφωνο και email, για να σε ενημερωσει το συστημα αυτοματα.

----------


## Deathracer2009

Λοιπον στην μπαρουξη βλεπω στο χαρτη οτι ειναι με πρασινο 2 καμπινες. Εγω που μενω 2 στενα πιο κατω (Χρυσανθου) θα εχω VDSL; Στο site του OTE για την διαθεσιμοτητα VDSL μου λεει οτι δεν ειναι διαθεσιμο ακομα στην περιοχη μου. -___-

----------


## Jazzer

> Λοιπον στην μπαρουξη βλεπω στο χαρτη οτι ειναι με πρασινο 2 καμπινες. Εγω που μενω 2 στενα πιο κατω (Χρυσανθου) θα εχω VDSL; Στο site του OTE για την διαθεσιμοτητα VDSL μου λεει οτι δεν ειναι διαθεσιμο ακομα στην περιοχη μου. -___-


Γειά σου γείτονα ! Από την 390 συνδέομαι, κλείσαμε ήδη 5 μήνες από τότε που τοποθετήθηκαν οι καμπίνες. Αναμένουμε την ολοκλήρωση των έργων, πες μέσα στο καλοκαίρι να είσαι σίγουρος !  :Razz:

----------


## Stathisgr

Η vodafone δεν μου δίνει ακόμα αλλα σήμερα εμφανίστηκε αυτό στο site του ΟΤΕ. 
Το ιδιο μήνυμα και για το 24άρι βέβαια, που μεχρι χθες εδινε κανονικά.

Καλά νέα; (350 και πέριξ)

----------


## greg.chalk

> Η vodafone δεν μου δίνει ακόμα αλλα σήμερα εμφανίστηκε αυτό στο site του ΟΤΕ. 
> Το ιδιο μήνυμα και για το 24άρι βέβαια, που μεχρι χθες εδινε κανονικά.
> 
> Καλά νέα; (350 και πέριξ)


Το ίδιο και εδώ(λόφος αξιωματικών). Μέχρι και πριν από λίγες μέρες έγραφε ότι δεν είναι διαθέσιμο, ενώ τώρα μου βγάζει το ίδιο μήνυμα.  :Smile:

----------


## panoscupra

> Το ίδιο και εδώ(λόφος αξιωματικών). Μέχρι και πριν από λίγες μέρες έγραφε ότι δεν είναι διαθέσιμο, ενώ τώρα μου βγάζει το ίδιο μήνυμα.


Σε ποιό ύψος στον Λόφο Αξιωματικών..??

----------


## greg.chalk

> Σε ποιό ύψος στον Λόφο Αξιωματικών..??


Στο ύψος της πρώην Καμέλια  (τώρα Γερμανός).

----------


## panoscupra

> Στο ύψος της πρώην Καμέλια  (τώρα Γερμανός).


100 μέτρα πιο πάνω απέναντι απο τον Σκλαβενιτη ακόμα Μη Διαθέσιμο..

----------


## zenith

> ούτε η cosmote γνωρίζει, μονο ο ΔΕΔΔΗΕ. η Cosmote κάνει αίτηση για παροχή ρεύματος και περιμένει...


δεν νομιζω! 

μια χαρα ξερει ο οτε ...

σημερα για παραδειγμα βαζαν ρολοι στην καμπινα που ειναι στο πεζοδρομο του περιστεριου παρουσία του οτε

----------


## dmitspan

Ε ναι, πού θα το έβαζαν το ρολόι, απ'έξω;  :Razz:

----------


## cranky

Αν το βάζανε απ' έξω, δεν θα χρειαζόταν να είναι και ΟΤΕτζής μαζί.

----------


## Bgs

Καλημερα! Καλη εβδομαδα σε ολους. Στο site http://fttxgr.eu/ για να καταλαβω οταν κανω κλικ στο vdls ote στο χαρτη μου δειχνει μονο τις ενεργοποιημενες καμπινες?
Το ρωταω γιατι στο χαρτι στο περιστερι δεν βλεπω την δικια μου που ειναι πελασγια και κομνηνων Νεα Ζωη με νουμερο 473...

----------


## dmitspan

Όχι, φαίνονται οι τοποθετημένες καμπίνες, ασχέτως αν είναι ενεργοποιημένες ή όχι.

----------


## jkoukos

... και μάλιστα φαίνονται αυτές που έχουμε εμείς ως χρήστες δηλώσει, αφού δεν γίνεται αυτόματα από κάποια εταιρεία.
Ώρα λοιπόν να δηλώσεις στον χάρτη την Νο 473 καμπίνα σου.

----------


## Bgs

> ... και μάλιστα φαίνονται αυτές που έχουμε εμείς ως χρήστες δηλώσει, αφού δεν γίνεται αυτόματα από κάποια εταιρεία.
> Ώρα λοιπόν να δηλώσεις στον χάρτη την Νο 473 καμπίνα σου.


Ok σε ευχαριστω!

----------


## Bgs

Την τοποθέτησα στο χαρτη με φωτο και απλα να ενημερωσω οτι δεν ειναι ενεργοποιημενη ακομα. 
Και αν θυμαμαι καλα ή 10/16 ή τον 11/16 είχε τοποθετηθεί εκει. Αναμονή λοιπόν...  :Sad:

----------


## zatast

> Στο ύψος της πρώην Καμέλια  (τώρα Γερμανός).


Ειμαστε κοντα στη μερα που θα εχουμε κι εμεις το ιδιο μηνυμα κατω απο πλατεια του Λοφου.
Αν κανεις τηλεφωνο στην Cosmote για VDSL,πες μας τι σου ειπαν.προκαιρου που ρωτησα τι σημαινει αν δω αυτο το μηνυμα μου απαντησαν "να καλεσω να δουν αν μπορουν να προχωρησουν την αναβαθμιση ή οτι θελει λιγο χρονο ακομα".
αρα σε καθε περιπτωση ειμαστε πολυ κοντα κι αναμενουμε.

----------


## Stathisgr

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 182122
> 
> Η vodafone δεν μου δίνει ακόμα αλλα σήμερα εμφανίστηκε αυτό στο site του ΟΤΕ. 
> Το ιδιο μήνυμα και για το 24άρι βέβαια, που μεχρι χθες εδινε κανονικά.
> 
> Καλά νέα; (350 και πέριξ)


Όσο κράτησε η χαρά, κράτησε. Πλέον βγάζει και πάλι ότι δεν είναι διαθέσιμο. Ποιος ξέρει.

----------


## greg.chalk

> Ειμαστε κοντα στη μερα που θα εχουμε κι εμεις το ιδιο μηνυμα κατω απο πλατεια του Λοφου.
> Αν κανεις τηλεφωνο στην Cosmote για VDSL,πες μας τι σου ειπαν.προκαιρου που ρωτησα τι σημαινει αν δω αυτο το μηνυμα μου απαντησαν "να καλεσω να δουν αν μπορουν να προχωρησουν την αναβαθμιση ή οτι θελει λιγο χρονο ακομα".
> αρα σε καθε περιπτωση ειμαστε πολυ κοντα κι αναμενουμε.


Δεν πήρα τηλέφωνο αλλά τώρα και σε εμένα βγάζει μη διαθέσιμο   :Sad: .




> Όσο κράτησε η χαρά, κράτησε. Πλέον βγάζει και πάλι ότι δεν είναι διαθέσιμο. Ποιος ξέρει.


Το ίδιο και σε εμένα  :Sad: .

----------


## zatast

> Δεν πήρα τηλέφωνο αλλά τώρα και σε εμένα βγάζει μη διαθέσιμο  .
> 
> 
> Το ίδιο και σε εμένα .


πιστευω οτι κανουν δοκιμες και αλλαζει αναλογα...πλεον το κοιταω καθημερινα για διαθεσιμοτητα...καθομαι σε αναμενα καρβουνα  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## dmitspan

> Καλημέρα. Μόλις πέρασα από τη καμπίνα 240 κοντά στο μετρο του Αγ. Αντωνίου. Έχουν σκάψει συνεργεια της ΔΕΗ προκειμένου να δώσουν ρεύμα. Ρώτησα τον τεχνικό και μου είπε μέσα στο δίμηνο θα έχουν τελειώσει με όλες τις καμπίνες. Αντε να δούμε προκοπη.
> Η αλήθεια είναι ότι κρατάω μικρό καλάθι.


Κοντεύει μήνας. Έχει γίνει κάποια πρόοδος με τις ηλεκτροδοτήσεις έστω και στο 40% των υπολειπόμενων ;

----------


## toxicgarbage

> Κοντεύει μήνας. Έχει γίνει κάποια πρόοδος με τις ηλεκτροδοτήσεις έστω και στο 40% των υπολειπόμενων ;


κρατάμε τα ταμπούρια μας ακόμα σύντροφε!!!

----------


## philos

Παιδιά, εγώ μένω Λόφο, στην Αραχώβης (στο νέο κολυμβητήριο). Πως θα καταλάβω ότι μπορεί να διατεθεί VDSL για τη γραμμή μου;
Να υποθέσω ότι κάνοντας έλεγχο διαθεσιμότητας VDSL μια μέρα, στο site της vodafone statheri, θα δω ότι ως υφιστάμενος πελάτης μπορώ να αναβαθμίσω; 
ή θα βγει ξέρω γω και καμιά ανακοίνωση κάπου κάποτε;

Όπως καταλάβατε είμαι σε Vodafone Σταθερή (double play "μέχρι" 24mbps)...
 :Smile:

----------


## Jazzer

> Παιδιά, εγώ μένω Λόφο, στην Αραχώβης (στο νέο κολυμβητήριο). Πως θα καταλάβω ότι μπορεί να διατεθεί VDSL για τη γραμμή μου;
> Να υποθέσω ότι κάνοντας έλεγχο διαθεσιμότητας VDSL μια μέρα, στο site της vodafone statheri, θα δω ότι ως υφιστάμενος πελάτης μπορώ να αναβαθμίσω; 
> ή θα βγει ξέρω γω και καμιά ανακοίνωση κάπου κάποτε;
> 
> Όπως καταλάβατε είμαι σε Vodafone Σταθερή (double play "μέχρι" 24mbps)...


Γείτονα (μένω στο τέλος της Μπαρουξή) θα πρέπει πρώτα να γίνει ρευματοδότηση των καμπίνων μας. Όταν λοιπόν θα δεις νέα σκαψίματα γύρω από την καμπίνα σου, τότε μετά από τουλάχιστον 1 μήνα άρχισε να κοιτάς για διαθεσιμότητα.  :Smile:

----------


## philos

Ευχαριστώ, γειτονάκι!!  :One thumb up:

----------


## kostikas11

Γειά σας Περιστεριώτες , εγώ μένω στην Πλατεία και στην Εκκλησία της Αγίας Μαρίνας , έχει καμπίνα VDSL για την Αθαμανίας 14-24 , αλλά εγώ μένω σε άλλον αριθμό στην ίδια οδό , μπορώ να πάρω VDSL απο εκεί , απόσταση απο καμπινα , 200 μέτρα απο το σπίτι ???

----------


## zatast

> Γειά σας Περιστεριώτες , εγώ μένω στην Πλατεία και στην Εκκλησία της Αγίας Μαρίνας , έχει καμπίνα VDSL για την Αθαμανίας 14-24 , αλλά εγώ μένω σε άλλον αριθμό στην ίδια οδό , μπορώ να πάρω VDSL απο εκεί , απόσταση απο καμπινα , 200 μέτρα απο το σπίτι ???


Γεια σου φιλε.Ιnternet και τηλεφωνο παιρνουμε απο την καμπινα της οποιας ο αριθμος αναγραφεται στο κουτι της πολυκατοικας μας.Βρες τον αριθμο στο κουτι,την καμπινα στην γειτονια σου με αυτο τον αριθμο και απο εκει θα παρεις και VDSL οταν ή αν εχει ηδη ενεργοποιηθει εφοσον φυσικα κανεις αιτηση.

----------


## dmitspan

Εν τω μεταξύ η 453 είναι ΔΙΠΛΑ σε κολώνα ΔΕΗ
https://www.google.gr/maps/place/Axa...!6m1!1e1?hl=en
(δεν φαίνεται εδώ λόγω παλιάς λήψης αλλά εκεί δίπλα είναι)

και είναι πιο πολύ "γαμώτο" μιας και θέλει σχεδόν μηδέν εργασία (σκαψίματα κλπ)

----------


## alexvsbcity

Η 205 δίπλα στο μετρό στον Άγιο Αντωνίο πήρε ρεύμα.

----------


## psolord

Ευτυχως, γιατι οι ανθρωποι εκει γυρω, δεν εχουν VDSL εδω και πολυ καιρο!

 :onetooth:

----------


## dmitspan

Είδα νωρίτερα πορτοκαλί φορτηγάκι ΔΕΔΔΗΕ εκεί στην πλατεία του Δημαρχείου. Δεν ξέρω περισσότερα, ίσως για ρευματοδότηση καμπίνας, ίσως για κάτι άλλο. Αμόκ μας έχουν προκαλέσει  :Laughing:

----------


## man with no name

Η 316,Σαρανταπόρου και Φωτήλα πήρε ρεύμα.

----------


## greg.chalk

> Η 316,Σαρανταπόρου και Φωτήλα πήρε ρεύμα.


Ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση  :Smile:

----------


## Isovitisgr

Άντε να μας έρθει και προς Λόφο Αξιωματικών σιγά σιγά!

----------


## man with no name

Άντε να δω πότε θα δούμε το φως το αληθινό στη Νέα Ζωή.

----------


## alexvsbcity

Πέτυχα σήμερα σε μια καμπίνα έναν τεχνικό του ΟΤΕ. Μου είπε ότι είναι θέμα του εργολάβου. Προχωράνε μου λέει αλλά παρά πολύ αργά, δεν είχε ιδέα για χρόνους δεν έχουν κάποια ενημέρωση.

----------


## man with no name

Καλά έτσι όπως το πάνε θα δούμε vdsl του αγίου ανήμερα. Α ρε Ελλάς το μεγαλείο σου.

----------


## jimmyl

Παντως απο εδω  τα πραγματα προχωρανε πιο γρηγορα , μαλλον ειναι πιο σβελτος ο εργολαβος , να μην τον ματιασω

----------


## Jazzer

Οι καμπίνες στην περιοχή του λόφου αξιωματικών κλείνουν σε λίγες μέρες 7 μήνες από την τοποθέτηση τους (Οκτώβριος 2016). Προσωπικά για να μην αγχώνομαι, έχω υπολογίσει την παροχή vdsl / vectoring λίγο μετά το άνοιγμα των σχολείων το Σεπτέμβριο, δηλαδή λίγες ημέρες πριν την καταληκτική ημερομηνία, στην οποία η cosmote υποχρεούται να δώσει vectoring στην Α φάση.
Βέβαια αν αυτό συμβεί νωρίτερα (δύσκολο το βλέπω με αυτούς τους αργούς ρυθμούς) ακόμα καλύτερα !  :Smile:

----------


## alexvsbcity

Σήμερα το πρωί ένας τεχνικός μου είπε ότι μέσα στον Ιούνιο θα ενεργοποιηθουν αρκετές καμπίνες στην περιοχή, δεν ήξερε ποιες.

----------


## Jazzer

> Σήμερα το πρωί ένας τεχνικός μου είπε ότι μέσα στον Ιούνιο θα ενεργοποιηθουν αρκετές καμπίνες στην περιοχή, δεν ήξερε ποιες.


Αν δεν ολοκληρωθεί πρώτα η ρευματοδότηση των καμπίνων δεν παίζει καμία ενεργοποίηση. Με τους ρυθμούς χελώνας όσον αφορά τη ρευματοδότηση, ξεχνάμε τον Ιούνιο και άσε τον μαστρο οτετζή να λέει τα δικά του.  :Smile:

----------


## Core2Extreme

Όλα αργά πάνε εκεί κάτω ?
Φίλος που έκανε αίτηση από ISDN ADLS2+ => PSTN VDSL50 έχει ήδη 17 μέρες από την αίτηση, και μόλις στην 14η μέρα τον γύρισαν από ISDN => PSTN.
Το VDSL ακόμα το περιμένει.

[ προφανώς λέμε για άτομο που πέφτει σε ήδη ενεργοποιημένη καμπίνα ]

----------


## hablando

Γεια σας!
Μετά απο καιρό επανέρχομαι στο νήμα, ανήκω στην Γ3 478 καμπίνα που εδρεύει στην Αιτωλών και Δεξίονος γωνία, Περιστέρι, και ενώ είμαι δίπλα στην πλατεία Δέγλερη -αρχές Λοχαγού Δεδούση- μου λένε πως ανήκω στην περιοχή Άσπρα Χώματα, anyway...
Περνάω πολλές φορές έξω απο την καμπίνα μπας και ακούσω τιποτα ανεμιστηράκια να δουλεύουν-που θα σημαίνει οτι παίρνει ρεύμα και δουλεύει, ωστε να αρχίσω να ψάχνω για πάροχο VDSL , όμως μέχρι στιγμής τίποτα.
Υπάρχει κάποιος φίλος που να είναι στο ίδιο DSLAM ? Μπας και μοιράσουμε τους ελέγχους !  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Spanos

Η πίσσα άρχισε να φεύγει πάνω απο τα αυλάκια των οπτικών ινών αφήνοντας έκθετο το υλικό που έχει μπεί απο κάτω, οι δρόμοι που ήταν σε άθλια κατάσταση δέχθηκαν τη χαριστική βολή και τώρα με τα χαντάκια που έχουν αρχίσει και δημιουργούνται απαγορεύεται σε κάθε οδηγό δίτροχου (ποδήλατο, μηχανή) να χρησιμοποποιήσει τη δεξιά λωρίδα αν θέλει να παραμείνει όρθιος ή να μη σπάσει τη μέση του. Το έργο πάλιωσε και βγάζει ζημιές χωρίς καν να έχει ξεκινήσει ακόμα η χρήση του.

----------


## shocked

> Η πίσσα άρχισε να φεύγει πάνω απο τα αυλάκια των οπτικών ινών αφήνοντας έκθετο το υλικό που έχει μπεί απο κάτω, οι δρόμοι που ήταν σε άθλια κατάσταση δέχθηκαν τη χαριστική βολή και τώρα με τα χαντάκια που έχουν αρχίσει και δημιουργούνται απαγορεύεται σε κάθε οδηγό δίτροχου (ποδήλατο, μηχανή) να χρησιμοποποιήσει τη δεξιά λωρίδα αν θέλει να παραμείνει όρθιος ή να μη σπάσει τη μέση του. Το έργο πάλιωσε και βγάζει ζημιές χωρίς καν να έχει ξεκινήσει ακόμα η χρήση του.


μιλας σοβαρα ή κανεις πλακα; πισσα απο τα Lidl ηταν;

----------


## Tzimakos

Ο θρυλος λεει πως την χρονια της οποιας τα ψηφια οταν προστεθουν βγαζουν αθροισμα τον αριθμο 10, θα εμφανιστει στον Λοφο των Αξιωματικων ενας Αγγελος ονοματι Vdsl και θα λυτρωσει τους Λοφιωτες απο την πολυχρονη τυρρανια του Δαιμονος που ακουει στο ονομα Buffering.
Ορδες Λοφιωτων, συγκεντρωνονται τα μεσανυχτα καθε ημερας πανω απο την αλλαγμενη καμπινα της γειτονιας, ελπιζοντας να ακουσουν εναν ηχο ανεμιστηρα, που οπως λεει η προφητεια θα σημανει την ελευση του σωτηρα.

----------


## Pokas

> Ο θρυλος λεει πως την χρονια της οποιας τα ψηφια οταν προστεθουν βγαζουν αθροισμα τον αριθμο 10, θα εμφανιστει στον Λοφο των Αξιωματικων ενας Αγγελος ονοματι Vdsl και θα λυτρωσει τους Λοφιωτες απο την πολυχρονη τυρρανια του Δαιμονος που ακουει στο ονομα Buffering.
> Ορδες Λοφιωτων, συγκεντρωνονται τα μεσανυχτα καθε ημερας πανω απο την αλλαγμενη καμπινα της γειτονιας, ελπιζοντας να ακουσουν εναν ηχο ανεμιστηρα, που οπως λεει η προφητεια θα σημανει την ελευση του σωτηρα.


 :Respekt:

----------


## Jazzer

Χαχα είμαστε παγανιστές εδώ στο λόφο αξιωματικών ! 
Πρίν ανοίξουν τα σχολεία το σεπτέμβριο, μη περιμένετε φως οπτικής !  :Razz:

----------


## dtzgr

Τελικά βάζουν πουθενά ρεύματα ή σταμάτησαν στο Περιστέρι; Παίζει να είμαι και στη μόνη καμπίνα του Μπουρναζίου που ακόμα είναι βουβή (όλες οι άλλες γειτονικές έχουν κανονικά).

----------


## Bax

Εγώ έκανα αίτηση για vdsl στις 9/6. Είμαι Αριστοβούλου (κάτω από τη Θηβών- Πάνω από τον Ατρόμητο). Λογικά παίρνω από την 333 (Οικονόμου). Είναι κανένας γείτονας εδώ ενεργοποιημένος;

----------


## mike_871

> Τελικά βάζουν πουθενά ρεύματα ή σταμάτησαν στο Περιστέρι; Παίζει να είμαι και στη μόνη καμπίνα του Μπουρναζίου που ακόμα είναι βουβή (όλες οι άλλες γειτονικές έχουν κανονικά).


Μεχρι τελος σεπτεμβρη πρεπει να δουλευουν

----------


## Isovitisgr

> Εγώ έκανα αίτηση για vdsl στις 9/6. Είμαι Αριστοβούλου (κάτω από τη Θηβών- Πάνω από τον Ατρόμητο). Λογικά παίρνω από την 333 (Οικονόμου). Είναι κανένας γείτονας εδώ ενεργοποιημένος;


Φιλαράκι, επειδή κι εγώ Αριστοβούλου είμαι αλλά πάνω από τη Θηβών, μπορείς να μου πεις ποια εταιρία δίνει διαθεσιμότητα VDSL και έκανες αίτηση;

----------


## dmitspan

έχει περάσει 9μηνο από εγκατάσταση καμπινων χωρίς ενεργοποίηση. Αν ήταν φαντάρος σε λίγο θα απολυόταν. Τράτζικ

----------


## Pokas

> έχει περάσει 9μηνο από εγκατάσταση καμπινων χωρίς ενεργοποίηση. Αν ήταν φαντάρος σε λίγο θα απολυόταν. Τράτζικ


χαχαχα... ρεύμα έχουν πάρει; αν ναι τότε όντως τραγικό!

----------


## dtzgr

Όχι. Αλλά και έτσι πάλι τραγικό είναι.

----------


## Bax

Εγώ είμαι από κάτω. στη nova έκανα αναβάθμιση με τα 5.25 ευρώ έξτρα. Κοίταξα όμως σε cosmote - wind - vodafone και όλοι δίνουν διαθεσιμότητα για την διεύθυνσή μου.

----------


## Bax

Μου ενεργοποίησαν τη γραμμή σήμερα αλλά δεν έχω τον εξοπλισμό. Πάντως από 11.300/1024 που έπιανα πριν τώρα έχω 9.100/858 με 29.8attenuation και 14.7 snr. Εν αναμονή του εξοπλισμού...

----------


## man with no name

> Μου ενεργοποίησαν τη γραμμή σήμερα αλλά δεν έχω τον εξοπλισμό. Πάντως από 11.300/1024 που έπιανα πριν τώρα έχω 9.100/858 με 29.8attenuation και 14.7 snr. Εν αναμονή του εξοπλισμού...


Περιοχή;

----------


## Bax

Πάνω από τον Ατρόμητο, κάτω από τη Θηβών

----------


## man with no name

@bax,σε πόσο καιρό ενεργοποιήθηκε η καμπίνα μετά από την τοποθέτηση της;
Εδώ στη Νέα Ζωή έχουνε περάσει 8 με 9 μήνες και τίποτα στον ορίζοντα.

----------


## Jazzer

Η καμπίνα του συμφορουμίτη μας πρέπει να έχει τοποθετηθεί πριν ένα χρόνο περίπου. Περνάω συχνά από την περιοχή του και θυμάμαι πότε έγιναν τα έργα. Οι δικές μας στον λόφο αξιωματικών τοποθετήθηκαν τον Οκτώβριο, δηλαδή πριν 8 μήνες. Υπομονή μέχρι τον Σεπτέμβριο, υπάρχει η υποχρέωση της cosmote για vectoring έως Q3 2017.

----------


## aligatoras

> Η καμπίνα του συμφορουμίτη μας πρέπει να έχει τοποθετηθεί πριν ένα χρόνο περίπου. Περνάω συχνά από την περιοχή του και θυμάμαι πότε έγιναν τα έργα. Οι δικές μας στον λόφο αξιωματικών τοποθετήθηκαν τον Οκτώβριο, δηλαδή πριν 8 μήνες. Υπομονή μέχρι τον Σεπτέμβριο, υπάρχει η υποχρέωση της cosmote για vectoring έως Q3 2017.


Ερώτηση για Vectoring. Το Περιστέρι το έχει η Cosmote ?

----------


## anthip09

> Ερώτηση για Vectoring. Το Περιστέρι το έχει η Cosmote ?


Ναι στο 100% των καμπίνων..

----------


## dmitspan

Σιγή ιχθύος για το Περιστέρι. Σχεδόν 10 μήνες έχουν περάσει από την εγκατάσταση των καμπινων. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι θέμα ΔΕΔΔΗΕ τελικά, σε άλλες περιοχές έχει γίνει εντός εξαμήνου η ρευματοδότηση. Ούτε το vectoring είναι δικαιολογία να περιμένουμε εώς Σεπτέμβρη/Οκτώβρη. Νόμιζα ότι υπήρχε εντολή από ΕΕΤΤ για ενεργοποίηση οποιασδήποτε vdsl καμπίνας εντός 6μηνου με την αντίστοιχη ρήτρα.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## jkoukos

Πριν τον κανονισμό του vectoring, δεν υπήρχε καμία δέσμευση ή ρήτρα και ο ΟΤΕ ενεργοποιούσε τις καμπίνες βάσει του δικού του προγραμματισμού, που δεν τον γνωρίζουμε και δεν έχει να δώσει λόγο σε κανέναν.

Οι 6 μήνες που λες ήταν ο συνήθης χρόνος που απαιτείτο για παροχή υπηρεσίας από την έναρξη των εργασιών, αλλά αυτό έχει αλλάξει με τον προγραμματισμό του vectoring και​ ανάληψη πολλών κέντρων ταυτόχρονα με υποχρέωση ολοκλήρωσης σε συγκεκριμένο χρονικό διάστημα.

----------


## mike_871

Ελπιζουμε να τηρηθει ο χρονος παραδοσης του εργου απο τον ΟΤΕ και να παμε κατευθειαν σε 100σταρι προγραμμα

----------


## Bax

Μετά απο 2 ημέρες με adsl2 και έχοντας επικοινωνήσει με μέσω του subforum nova support και μέσω του myaccount, αποφάσισα να βγάλω τα adsl profiles αφού δεν είχα και τίποτε άλλο να κάνω και συγχρόνισα.

----------


## dmitspan

Ωραίος. Συνοικία;

----------


## netcon

> Μετά απο 2 ημέρες με adsl2 και έχοντας επικοινωνήσει με μέσω του subforum nova support και μέσω του myaccount, αποφάσισα να βγάλω τα adsl profiles αφού δεν είχα και τίποτε άλλο να κάνω και συγχρόνισα.


Με Downstream Attenuation 14db και συγχρονίζεις στη τελική την 50άρα;;

----------


## Bax

Έκανα speedtest και πιανω 42-45 down. Είμαι και σίγουρα από καμπίνα γιατί συγχρόνισε το προφίλ με το vlan id 835

----------


## netcon

> Έκανα speedtest και πιανω 42-45 down. Είμαι και σίγουρα από καμπίνα γιατί συγχρόνισε το προφίλ με το vlan id 835


Ναι, απλα τα στατιστικά μου κίνησαν την περιέργεια διότι με βάση το attenuation πρέπει να έχεις απόσταση κοντά στο χιλιόμετρο και παρ' όλα αυτά τερματίζεις την 50άρα!
(Βέβαια υπάρχει και η λάθος μέτρηση της εξασθένησης απο το modem/router)

Άντε, καλά ανεβοκατεβάσματα!! :One thumb up:

----------


## anthip09

> Ναι, απλα τα στατιστικά μου κίνησαν την περιέργεια διότι με βάση το attenuation πρέπει να έχεις απόσταση κοντά στο χιλιόμετρο και παρ' όλα αυτά τερματίζεις την 50άρα!
> (Βέβαια υπάρχει και η λάθος μέτρηση της εξασθένησης απο το modem/router)
> 
> Άντε, καλά ανεβοκατεβάσματα!!


Όχι μόνο την τερματίζει...δες και το attenable...φτανει στα 100 περίπου...Στη δική μου περίπτωση με attenuation 7,5 to attenable φτανει στα 83 περίπου...είναι και στε τι χαλκό θα πέσεις, έστω και για τα τελευταία 50-100μ..

----------


## jkoukos

> Με Downstream Attenuation 14db και συγχρονίζεις στη τελική την 50άρα;;


Καμία σχέση η εξασθένιση της ίδιας γραμμής σε VDSL ή ADSL.
Στην πρώτη περίπτωση είναι μεγαλύτερη, λόγω περισσότερων συχνοτήτων. Το αντίστοιχο σε ADSL πρέπει να είναι κάτω από 6dB.

----------


## netcon

> Όχι μόνο την τερματίζει...δες και το attenable...φτανει στα 100 περίπου...Στη δική μου περίπτωση με attenuation 7,5 to attenable φτανει στα 83 περίπου...είναι και στε τι χαλκό θα πέσεις, έστω και για τα τελευταία 50-100μ..


Πραγματικά παίζουν αρκετοί παράγοντες ρόλο.. όπως πολύ σωστά είπες η ποιότητα του χαλκού απο τη καμπίνα μέχρι το σπίτι, πόσες ενεργές συνδέσεις υπάρχουν, και φυσικά η σωστή εσωτερική καλωδίωση στο σπίτι. Έχω δει λάθος συνδεσμολογία να ρίχνει τον συγχρονισμό μέχρι και 10Mbps.




> Καμία σχέση η εξασθένιση της ίδιας γραμμής σε VDSL ή ADSL.
> Στην πρώτη περίπτωση είναι μεγαλύτερη, λόγω περισσότερων συχνοτήτων. Το αντίστοιχο σε ADSL πρέπει να είναι κάτω από 6dB.


Είναι μεγαλύτερη η εξασθένηση λόγω περισσότερων συχνοτήτων στη VDSL όμως σε αυτή τη περίπτωση "φυσιολογικά" ο χαλκός δεν θα έπρεπε να εχει πολύ περισσότερες απώλειες σε σύγκριση με αυτά που βλέπουμε στα στατιστικα;

----------


## ThReSh

Αρκετά πιθανός ο λάθος υπολογισμός του attenuation από πλευράς του router. Ειδικά με attainable σχεδόν 100, είναι απίθανο να βρίσκεται σε τέτοια απόσταση.





> Καμία σχέση η εξασθένιση της ίδιας γραμμής σε VDSL ή ADSL.
> Στην πρώτη περίπτωση είναι μεγαλύτερη, λόγω περισσότερων συχνοτήτων. Το αντίστοιχο σε ADSL πρέπει να είναι κάτω από 6dB.


Δεν έχει τόσο μεγάλη διαφορά, κάπου στα 6db ήταν το δικό μου αν θυμάμαι καλά. Σε ADSL mode έβγαζε 2db, με VDSL2 mode 8db.

----------


## jkoukos

Σαν τι παραπάνω απώλειες να έχει ο χαλκός;
Παίρνει από καμπίνα που "καλωδιακά" πρέπει να είναι το πολύ 300 μέτρα.

----------


## Hetfield

> Αρκετά πιθανός ο λάθος υπολογισμός του attenuation από πλευράς του router. Ειδικά με attainable σχεδόν 100, είναι απίθανο να βρίσκεται σε τέτοια απόσταση.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Δεν έχει τόσο μεγάλη διαφορά, κάπου στα 6db ήταν το δικό μου αν θυμάμαι καλά. Σε ADSL mode έβγαζε 2db, με VDSL2 mode 8db.


2db με 6db ειναι τεραστια διαφορα.
Εχει δικιο ο jkoukos.

----------


## ThReSh

> Όχι μόνο την τερματίζει...δες και το attenable...φτανει στα 100 περίπου...Στη δική μου περίπτωση με attenuation 7,5 to attenable φτανει στα 83 περίπου...είναι και στε τι χαλκό θα πέσεις, έστω και για τα τελευταία 50-100μ..


Είναι όμως 100% σίγουρο ότι δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα στην εσωτερική καλωδίωση?




> 2db με 6db ειναι τεραστια διαφορα.
> Εχει δικιο ο jkoukos.


Ο Jkoukos λέει ότι είναι 8+db διαφορά ανάμεσα στο adsl και στο vdsl, εγώ 6db...

----------


## Hetfield

> Είναι όμως 100% σίγουρο ότι δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα στην εσωτερική καλωδίωση?
> 
> 
> 
> Ο Jkoukos λέει ότι είναι 8+db διαφορά ανάμεσα στο adsl και στο vdsl, εγώ 6db...


Ναι αλλα σκεψου οτι η εξασθενιση δεν ειναι αναλογικη της αποστασης (ποτε δεν ηταν), ειδικα στο VDSL2 οπου ενεργοποιουνται πολλες συχνοτητες (που υπο αλλες συνθηκες αποστασης θα εξασθενουσαν).

----------


## netcon

> Ναι αλλα σκεψου οτι η εξασθενιση δεν ειναι αναλογικη της αποστασης (ποτε δεν ηταν), ειδικα στο VDSL2 οπου ενεργοποιουνται πολλες συχνοτητες (που υπο αλλες συνθηκες αποστασης θα εξασθενουσαν).


Η τιμή του attenuation δεν είναι και ένας τρόπος (οχι ο πιο αξιόπιστος) υπολογισμού της απόστασης που έχουμε μέχρι το DSLAM;

----------


## ThReSh

> Ναι αλλα σκεψου οτι η εξασθενιση δεν ειναι αναλογικη της αποστασης (ποτε δεν ηταν), ειδικα στο VDSL2 οπου ενεργοποιουνται πολλες συχνοτητες (που υπο αλλες συνθηκες αποστασης θα εξασθενουσαν).


Είπα κάτι τέτοιο? Απλά ανέφερα ότι στην δικιά μου περίπτωση, στο ίδιο σπίτι, στην ίδια πρίζα, με το ίδιο router, σε ADSL2+ Mode ήταν 3db το attenuation κι όταν το γύρισα σε VDSL2 Mode πήγε στα 8db...

----------


## Hetfield

> Η τιμή του attenuation δεν είναι και ένας τρόπος (οχι ο πιο αξιόπιστος) υπολογισμού της απόστασης που έχουμε μέχρι το DSLAM;


Δεν εννοουσα αυτο.
Εννοουσα οτι η συναρτηση αποστασης-εξασθενισης δεν ακολουθει γραμμικους κανονες - αλλα εκθετικους.

- - - Updated - - -




> Είπα κάτι τέτοιο? Απλά ανέφερα ότι στην δικιά μου περίπτωση, στο ίδιο σπίτι, στην ίδια πρίζα, με το ίδιο router, σε ADSL2+ Mode ήταν 3db το attenuation κι όταν το γύρισα σε VDSL2 Mode πήγε στα 8db...


Ναι, αυτο ειναι λογικο.
Περισσοτερες υψηλες συχνοτητες ---> περισσοτερη εξασθενιση.

----------


## ThReSh

> Δεν εννοουσα αυτο.
> Nαι, αυτο ειναι λογικο.
> Περισσοτερες υψηλες συχνοτητες ---> περισσοτερη εξασθενιση.


Δεν είπα ότι δεν είναι λογικό. Απλά σύγκρινα την δικιά μου περίπτωση (6db αύξηση) με τα 8+db αύξηση (14.3db VDSL, κάτω από 6db ADSL) που ανέφερε ο jkoukos...

----------


## jkoukos

Συνήθως, από τους χρήστες που έχουν αλλάξει σε VDSL, ο μέσος όρος είναι κάπου στα 6dB. Όμως μιλάμε για την ίδια γραμμή σε όλη την διαδρομή από το αστικό κέντρο.
Εδώ ένα μεγάλο κομμάτι (Α/Κ-KV), που δημιουργεί και το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα, δεν υπάρχει πλέον. Οπότε είναι λογικό να υπάρχει ακόμη μεγαλύτερη διαφορά και ανάλογα την ποιότητα του δικτύου στην περιοχή (KV-οικοδομή).

----------


## Bax

Πάντως στη γειτονιά μου πριν 3 χρόνια νομίζω περίπου άλλαξε ο ΟΤΕ τον χαλκό που πάει από σπίτι σε σπίτι. Επίσης νομίζω πριν από αυτό μετά από βροχές άκουγα  γειτονικές συνομιλίες στο σταθερό οπότε γι αυτό μάλλον τα είχαν αλλάξει.

----------


## dmitspan

Μου θύμησε late 80s αυτό  :Smile:

----------


## Bax

Εδώ είναι τα stats που είχα μέχρι να απενεργοποιήσω τα adsl2 modulations και να κλειδώσω με vdsl2. 
Είχα 2 μέρες το μοντεμ και τη γραμμή και κλείδωνε σε adsl2 mode.



Δηλαδή πέρα από τη vdsl κάρτα στο KV υπάρχει και adsl κάρτα στο Α/Κ? φανταζόμουν ότι και adsl μόντεμ να έχεις κλειδώνεις στην καμπίνα.

----------


## jkoukos

Η κάρτα στο DSLAM της καμπίνας παρέχει ταυτόχρονα και τις 2 υπηρεσίες​ και ανάλογα την συσκευή ή τις ρυθμίσεις που χρησιμοποιούμε, έχουμε τον αντίστοιχο συγχρονισμό.

Το ότι έπιανες μόλις 12Mbps, έχει να κάνει με τις μάσκες που εφαρμόζονται σε συνδέσεις ADSL της καμπίνας για να μην επηρεάζονται οι αντίστοιχες των άλλων παρόχων από το αστικό κέντρο.

----------


## ThReSh

Μπα, λογικά το screenshot που δίνει είναι ακόμα από Α/Κ...

----------


## Bax

Οχι, το αλλάζω με τα modulation profiles. Μόλις έκανα αυτά τα screenshots.


Αν έπαιρνα από KV και την Adsl δικαιολογούνται τέτοιες τιμές attenuation/snr ?

----------


## jkoukos

Με συνδυασμό ρυθμίσεων​ SNR-Attenuation  και μασκών γίνεται η φραγή στην ταχύτητα σε ADSL.

Όχι αν έπαιρνες. Παίρνεις από καμπίνα.

----------


## anthip09

[QUOTE=ThReSh;6199450]Είναι όμως 100% σίγουρο ότι δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα στην εσωτερική καλωδίωση?



Αν αναφέρεσαι σε μένα ναι είναι σίγουρο ότι δεν έχω θέμα στην καλωδίωση γιατί σε μέτρηση στον κατανεμητή της πολυκατοικίας μου έβγαλε σχεδόν τα ίδια νούμερα.

----------


## dmitspan

Έκανα κάποιους δειγματοληπτικούς ελέγχους στο site του οτε με τυχαία τηλέφωνα:
- Coffee island Θηβών + Τσαλδάρη (άγνωστη καμπίνα): Διαθέσιμο
- Αναπαύσεως 25 (άγνωστη καμπίνα): Μη διαθέσιμο
- Αξαρίου (453): Μη διαθέσιμο
- Αγίου Βασιλείου 60 (άγνωστη καμπίνα): Μη διαθέσιμο

Οπότε έχει κολλήσει στην "ανηφόρα"

----------


## Jazzer

> Έκανα κάποιους δειγματοληπτικούς ελέγχους στο site του οτε με τυχαία τηλέφωνα:
> - Coffee island Θηβών + Τσαλδάρη (άγνωστη καμπίνα): Διαθέσιμο
> - Αναπαύσεως 25 (άγνωστη καμπίνα): Μη διαθέσιμο
> - Αξαρίου (453): Μη διαθέσιμο
> - Αγίου Βασιλείου 60 (άγνωστη καμπίνα): Μη διαθέσιμο
> 
> Οπότε έχει κολλήσει στην "ανηφόρα"


Αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνω είναι πως θα τηρηθεί το χρονοδιάγραμμα κάλυψης vdsl vectoring μέχρι την 01/10/2017 (Q3 2017) βάσει σχετικής έγκρισης Ε.Ε.Τ.Τ. για το Περιστέρι. Δεν έχει πατήσει πόδι εργολάβου για ρευματοδότηση δεκάδων καμπίνων, πως θα προλάβουν ;   :Thinking: 
Πρακτικά έμειναν 3 μήνες, εκ των οποίων 2 (Ιούλιος και Αύγουστος) είναι δύσκολοι λόγω ζέστης, διακοπών προσωπικού κλπ.

----------


## Kaizokugari

Έχει βάλει κανένας πάνω απο το Νεκροταφείο ρε παίδες; Βρίσκομαι κοντά στην στάση Κορωναίου, σχεδόν στη μέση της απόστασης μεταξύ Δέγλερη και Νεκροταφείου επί της Παναγή Τσαλδάρη. Θυμάμαι έμπαινα φαντάρος όταν σκάβανε και πλέον κοντέυω 9 μήνες που έχω απολυθεί.

Υ.Γ. Απο την 453 επι της Αξαρίου όπως λέει κι ο φίλος πιο πάνω παίρνω κι εγώ. Δε καταλαβαίνω πραγματικά. Η καμπίνα είναι εκεί πάρα πολύ καιρό, το μόνο που αλλάζει είναι τα οπαδικά γκράφιτι πάνω της.

----------


## Bax

το coffee island σίγουρα έχει 2 καμπίνες δίπλα του. Μία στη γωνία με τα carbon στο φανάρι με την τζ. κέννεντυ και άλλη μια την 322 νομιζω στη μπιζανίου κοντά στο περίπτερο. sto fttxgr.eu δεν υπάρχει αυτή.

----------


## dmitspan

Δεν ξέρω από ποιά παίρνει. Οι έλεγχοι έγιναν στο site της cosmote https://www.cosmote.gr/fixed/check-a...p_v_l_s_g_id=0

----------


## panos19744

Καλησπέρα.Μένω Αγίου Βασιλείου υπάρχει φως στο να έχουμε και εμείς κάποτε vdsl;

----------


## Matie

Αν έχουν τοποθετηθεί καμπίνες κοντά σου τότε υπάρχει ελπίδα αφού πάρουν Ρεύμα. Υποτίθεται πως αυτά θα έχουν ολοκληρωθεί έως 10/2017 όμως βλέπω τον ΟΤΕ να προτιμάει το πρόστιμο...

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος Ρ.

Καλησπέρα παιδιά, νέος στο φόρουμ όπως καταλαβαίνετε, έψαξα και βρήκα πιστεύω το κατάλληλο θέμα οπότε μπαίνω κατευθείαν στο ψητό: Μένω Περιστέρι στην περιοχή Ασπρα Χώματα, εδώ και ένα χρόνο περίπου έχουν εγκαταστήσει τη νέα καμπίνα με τις οπτικές ίνες και μάλιστα όταν ρώτησα τους τεχνικούς πότε θα έχουμε vdsl η απάντηση που πήρα ήταν το πολύ σε 2 μήνες, γιατί δεν έχουν πάρει ρεύμα ακόμα; Πως μπορούμε να μάθουμε πότε θα έχουμε επιτέλους vdsl κι εμείς που εδώ και 15 χρόνια είμαστε με την καταπληκτική ταχύτητα των 4Mbps; Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για τις όποιες απαντήσεις.

----------


## Jazzer

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά, νέος στο φόρουμ όπως καταλαβαίνετε, έψαξα και βρήκα πιστεύω το κατάλληλο θέμα οπότε μπαίνω κατευθείαν στο ψητό: Μένω Περιστέρι στην περιοχή Ασπρα Χώματα, εδώ και ένα χρόνο περίπου έχουν εγκαταστήσει τη νέα καμπίνα με τις οπτικές ίνες και μάλιστα όταν ρώτησα τους τεχνικούς πότε θα έχουμε vdsl η απάντηση που πήρα ήταν το πολύ σε 2 μήνες, γιατί δεν έχουν πάρει ρεύμα ακόμα; Πως μπορούμε να μάθουμε πότε θα έχουμε επιτέλους vdsl κι εμείς που εδώ και 15 χρόνια είμαστε με την καταπληκτική ταχύτητα των 4Mbps; Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για τις όποιες απαντήσεις.


Δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει απάντηση στο ερώτημα σου για το πότε θα είναι έτοιμες οι καμπίνες να δώσουν vdsl. Ας ελπίσουμε μόνο να τηρηθεί το χρονοδιάγραμμα κάλυψης vdsl vectoring μέχρι την 01/10/2017 (Q3 2017) βάσει σχετικής έγκρισης Ε.Ε.Τ.Τ. για το Περιστέρι.  :Smile:

----------


## 4sonork

> Δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει απάντηση στο ερώτημα σου για το πότε θα είναι έτοιμες οι καμπίνες να δώσουν vdsl. Ας ελπίσουμε μόνο να τηρηθεί το χρονοδιάγραμμα κάλυψης vdsl vectoring μέχρι την 01/10/2017 (Q3 2017) βάσει σχετικής έγκρισης Ε.Ε.Τ.Τ. για το Περιστέρι.


Και άμα δεν προλαβει τι γίνεται θα φάει κάνα πρόστιμο του κώλου η θα χάσει την περιοχή Και θα ανατεθεί σε άλλη εταιρία που αυτομάτως σημαίνει και άλλη καθυστέρηση...  πολύ φοβάμαι οτι με 90 μέρες να απομένουν Οχι VDSL, αλλά ουτε καν βανακι του ΟΤΕ και δεν θα δούμε στο λόφο αξιωματικών.....

----------


## Kaizokugari

Λοιπόν μάγκες μετά απο πρόβλημα στη γραμμή που είχα, ήρθε τεχνικός ΟΤΕ στο σπίτι και έχουμε εξελίξεις.
Η 459 που παίρνω ενεργοποιείται εντός Ιουλίου για VDSL. Γενικά το μπαλάκι έχει πάει στη ΔΕΗ, μου είπαν οτι ακόμη και στη περίπτωση προστίμου έχει περάσει η υπαιτιότητα εκεί.
Μου είπε μάλιστα πως θα με ενημερώσει και τηλεφωνικά όταν ενεργοποιηθεί η καμπίνα μου. Ελπίζω κι εγώ να πέσουμε μέσα παίδες και αυτός ο μήνας να είναι η λύτρωση, τουλάχιστον της Ανθούπολης. 
Γεωγραφικά μιλάμε για ύψος κοντά στην Αξαρίου με Παναγή Τσαλδάρη, οπότε υπολογίστε και οι υπόλοιποι.

----------


## Jazzer

Το θεωρώ εξαιρετικά δύσκολο να ρευματοδοτηθούν / ενεργοποιηθούν δεκάδες καμπίνες εντός Ιουλίου και Αυγούστου, δηλαδή εν μέσω αδειών προσωπικού και ζέστης. Μακάρι να διαψευθούμε ευχάριστα και να δούμε ενεργοποιήσεις vdsl σύντομα !  :Smile:

----------


## jimmyl

και εδω που εχουν δωσει ρευμα , υπηρεσια γιοκ , πριν καμμια εβδομαδα ειδα 2 τυπους σε ενα φρεατιο να συνδεουν την οπτικη ινα με οπτικο διακλαδωτη(μουφα), τους ρωτησα αν συνδεουν και την καμπινα που ανηκω και μου ειπαν ναι , τωρα ποτε θα δωθει vdsl ειναι  αγνωστο

----------


## dmitspan

Κάτι γίνεται, διαβάζω για εξελίξεις

Από εδώ
http://news247.gr/eidiseis/oikonomia...s.4752054.html




> Δε λείπουν, όμως, και τα παράπονα, καθώς καταναλωτές αναφέρουν ότι ο ΔΕΔΔΗΕ καθυστερεί σημαντικά να ανταποκριθεί στα αιτήματα εγκατάστασης μετρητών με διπλή καταμέτρηση, ημερήσιου και νυχτερινού ρεύματος.
> 
> Κύκλοι της διοίκησης του ΔΕΔΔΗΕ παραδέχονται ότι τους προηγούμενους μήνες υπήρξε πράγματι πρόβλημα, το οποίο όμως τώρα έχει ήδη λυθεί κατά βάση, με αποτέλεσμα σταδιακά να αποκαθίσταται πλήρως η δυνατότητα του Διαχειριστή να καλύπτει τη ζήτηση.
> 
> Το πρόβλημα υπήρχε, αφενός μεν λόγω καθυστερήσεων στη διαδικασία των διαγωνισμών προμήθειας των μετρητών, αφετέρου δε επειδή κάποιοι από τους εργολάβους εγκατάστασης των μετρητών δεν ανταποκρινόντουσαν με την απαιτούμενη ταχύτητα.
> 
> Όσον αφορά την προμήθεια του εξοπλισμού υπήρξαν ενστάσεις που καθυστέρησαν τους διαγωνισμούς, αλλά και ακύρωση και επαναπροκήρυξη ενός διαγωνισμού μετά από παρέμβαση της ΡΑΕ που απαίτησε πιο σύγχρονους ηλεκτρονικούς μετρητές.

----------


## psolord

Αυτο μιλαει για οικιακους πελατες. Μπορει να εχει καποια σχεση, αλλα δεν αναφερεται κατι σχετικο για VDSL καμπινες.

----------


## panos19744

Καλησπέρα.Τώρα είμαι σε ADSL όταν έρθει η vdsl μπορώ να αλλάξω κατευθείαν ή πρέπει να λήξει το συμβόλαιο?

----------


## man with no name

Μπορείς να μεταβείς σε vdsl ανανεώνωντας ταυτόχρονα και το συμβόλαιο.

----------


## ngc4486

Σκάβουν για ρεύμα στην 346 στη Παρθενίου, πλησιάζει η ώρα για vdsl στο λόφο! Η καμπίνα τοποθετήθηκε στις 24/9/2016

----------


## psolord

Ω στην γειτονια μου, αλλα οχι στην καμπινα μου.

Ε-ε-ε-ερχεται!

Αν και να σας πω την αληθεια μου, εχω ξενερωσει λιγο μετα απο τοσο καιρο και εχω ρυθμισει τις αναγκες μου, συμφωνα με αυτα που εχω.

----------


## Jazzer

Συμβαίνει αυτή τη στιγμή ! Κυριακή σήμερα και ρευματοδότηση της καμπίνας 390 στο λόφο αξιωματικών, επί της Μπαρουξή. 

Πρόκειται για συνεργείο της ΤΟΞΟΤΗΣ, σε ερώτηση μου είπαν ότι τρέχουν και δε φτάνουν να ρευματοδοτήσουν καμπίνες, είναι λίγοι και δυστυχώς τους οφείλουν δεδουλευμένα...
Το γεγονός ότι Κυριακή πρωί σκάβουν σημαίνει ότι το χρονοδιάγραμμα είναι ασφυκτικό και πρέπει να τελειώσουν πριν την υποχρέωση προς την ΕΕΤΤ με καταληκτική ημερομηνία την 30/09/2017.

----------


## gegeor

Καλώς τα  δεχτήκαμε  γείτονα!!! Μόλις  τελειώσουν   στείλτους  κ προς Αγία Αναστασία μεριά χεχε
καλλιο αργα παρα ποτέ....

----------


## Jazzer

> Καλώς τα  δεχτήκαμε  γείτονα!!! Μόλις  τελειώσουν   στείλτους  κ προς Αγία Αναστασία μεριά χεχε
> καλλιο αργα παρα ποτέ....


Καλημέρα Γιώργη !
Θα είχαμε ήδη vdsl αν δεν αργούσε τόσο πολύ η κακοπληρώτρια ΤΟΞΟΤΗΣ. 
Με το καλό η ενεργοποίηση !  :Smile:

----------


## gegeor

> Καλημέρα Γιώργη !
> Θα είχαμε ήδη vdsl αν δεν αργούσε τόσο πολύ η κακοπληρώτρια ΤΟΞΟΤΗΣ. 
> Με το καλό η ενεργοποίηση !


Επίσης  φίλε!!!!!! :Smile:

----------


## psolord

Σημερα που θα αρχισουν οι βροχες και οι καταιγιδες, σκαβουν για να περασουν ρευμα. Μετα απο τοσους μηνες. Επικ!

----------


## Jazzer

> Σημερα που θα αρχισουν οι βροχες και οι καταιγιδες, σκαβουν για να περασουν ρευμα. Μετα απο τοσους μηνες. Επικ!


9 μήνες από την τοποθέτηση της καμπίνας πέρσι τον Οκτώβριο, "γεννήσαμε" δηλαδή !!  :Razz:

----------


## zatast

Mε προλαβατε συντροφια ...ειχα δει σκαψιμο στην 352 (Αβερωφ και Παρνασσου) που εχει την κολωνα ΔΕΗ διπλα της και στην ιδια ευθεια λιγο πιο κατω (Π.Καβαλας 180) οποτε επιτελους αποφασισαν να ερθουν και προς τον Λοφο!!Αντε το συντομοτερο να μας ενεργοποιησουν αφου θελουν προφανως και καποιες δοκιμες μετα την ρευματοδοτηση.Ας ελπισουμε να μην τραβηξει περα απο τον Σεπτεμβρη και χρονισουμε...κοιταω απο μερα σε μερα τη διαθεσιμοτητα και δεν κρατιεμαι πλεον !!

- - - Updated - - -




> Συμβαίνει αυτή τη στιγμή ! Κυριακή σήμερα και ρευματοδότηση της καμπίνας 390 στο λόφο αξιωματικών, επί της Μπαρουξή. 
> 
> Πρόκειται για συνεργείο της ΤΟΞΟΤΗΣ, σε ερώτηση μου είπαν ότι τρέχουν και δε φτάνουν να ρευματοδοτήσουν καμπίνες, είναι λίγοι και δυστυχώς τους οφείλουν δεδουλευμένα...
> Το γεγονός ότι Κυριακή πρωί σκάβουν σημαίνει ότι το χρονοδιάγραμμα είναι ασφυκτικό και πρέπει να τελειώσουν πριν την υποχρέωση προς την ΕΕΤΤ με καταληκτική ημερομηνία την 30/09/2017.


ο Καλογριτσας μας καθυστερει δηλαδη....
http://www.protothema.gr/greece/arti...u-kalogritsa-/

----------


## Jazzer

> ο Καλογριτσας μας καθυστερει δηλαδη....
> http://www.protothema.gr/greece/arti...u-kalogritsa-/


Τι να κάνουν οι άτυχοι (λόγω κακοπληρωτή εργοδότη) εργαζόμενοι... Τους μίλησα χθες το πρωί, την ώρα που έσκαβαν για τη ρευματοδότηση της καμπίνας, παρόλο που το σπίτι μου είναι 150 μέτρα, ακούγονταν πολύ. Τους ρώτησα αν τους χρωστάει δεδουλευμένα και οι άνθρωποι μου απάντησαν " άστα να πάνε ! "
Να σου έρχεται όλη την ημέρα η σκόνη και το χώμα στο πρόσωπο και να περιμένεις το "αφεντικό" πότε θα σε πληρώσει !  :Sad:

----------


## Spanos

To Σάββατο τους είδα στη Μεσσηνίας & Ελευθερίας, στην 340, φυσικά αυτό δε λέει τίποτα καθώς απλά τοποθετούν το καλώδιο απο την κολώνα, μετα πρέπει να μπεί και ο μετρητής, να φυσήξουν οπτική κλπ.

----------


## Dimos35

Φαίνεται ότι τα βάσανά σας τελειώνουν. Άντε με το καλό.

Με την ευκαιρία να πω ότι είμαι πάνω από ένα χρόνο με VDSL μιας και ήμουν από τους πρώτους που ενεργοποιήθηκαν στο Περιστέρι (περιοχή Χρυσούπολη) και δεν θα ήταν υπερβολή να πω ότι έχει αλλάξει η ζωή μου.
Πριν λίγες ημέρες αγόρασε η κόρη μου ένα παιχνίδι από το Steam και με τις αναβαθμίσεις έπρεπε να κατεβάσει γύρω στα 80 Giga. Με την παλιά μου ταχήτητα (3,5 Mbps) αυτό θα ήταν πρακτικά αδύνατο. Τώρα 4-5 ωρίτσες και πάπαλα.
Να μιλήσω για ταυτόχρονο σερφάρισμα και streaming από όλα τα μέλη της οικογένειας; 
Για HD Youtube;
Για ενημερώσεις - αναβαθμίσεις συσκευών που γίνονται εν ριπή οφθαλμού;
Για σταθερότητα, που για να δω αποσύνδεση πρέπει να πέσει το ρεύμα;
Είναι κι άλλα, μη γράφω όμως σεντόνια.

Ναι υπάρχουν σαφώς πιο σημαντικά πράγματα στη ζωή από το internet και την ταχύτητα σύνδεσης. 
Για μένα όμως η καλή σύνδεση είναι προϋπόθεση για καλή ποιότητα ζωής με τα υπάρχοντα δεδομένα.-

----------


## Hetfield

> Φαίνεται ότι τα βάσανά σας τελειώνουν. Άντε με το καλό.
> 
> Με την ευκαιρία να πω ότι είμαι πάνω από ένα χρόνο με VDSL μιας και ήμουν από τους πρώτους που ενεργοποιήθηκαν στο Περιστέρι (περιοχή Χρυσούπολη) και δεν θα ήταν υπερβολή να πω ότι έχει αλλάξει η ζωή μου.
> Πριν λίγες ημέρες αγόρασε η κόρη μου ένα παιχνίδι από το Steam και με τις αναβαθμίσεις έπρεπε να κατεβάσει γύρω στα 80 Giga. Με την παλιά μου ταχήτητα (3,5 Mbps) αυτό θα ήταν πρακτικά αδύνατο. Τώρα 4-5 ωρίτσες και πάπαλα.
> Να μιλήσω για ταυτόχρονο σερφάρισμα και streaming από όλα τα μέλη της οικογένειας; 
> Για HD Youtube;
> Για ενημερώσεις - αναβαθμίσεις συσκευών που γίνονται εν ριπή οφθαλμού;
> Για σταθερότητα, που για να δω αποσύνδεση πρέπει να πέσει το ρεύμα;
> Είναι κι άλλα, μη γράφω όμως σεντόνια.
> ...


Που να δεις και με το Vectoring ποσο θα βελτιωθει η κατασταση  :Wink: 
Για μενα το διαδικτυο κι η αναπτυξη των νεων δικτυων θα επρεπε να ειναι η μεγιστη προτεραιοτητα μιας κοινωνιας.

----------


## zatast

> To Σάββατο τους είδα στη Μεσσηνίας & Ελευθερίας, στην 340, φυσικά αυτό δε λέει τίποτα καθώς απλά τοποθετούν το καλώδιο απο την κολώνα, μετα πρέπει να μπεί και ο μετρητής, να φυσήξουν οπτική κλπ.


ρε συ χρειαζεται παλι οπτικη μετα την ρευματοδοτηση ???  :Thinking:   :Sad: 
αφου εχουν ηδη περασει οπτικες στην περιοχη μετα την τοποθετηση των νεων καμπινων ...

----------


## psolord

Ελα ντε. Και εγω νομιζα οτι ειχαν περαστει.  :Thinking:

----------


## zatast

> Ελα ντε. Και εγω νομιζα οτι ειχαν περαστει.


οτι εχουν περαστει ειναι σιγουρο και το εχουμε δει ολοι ειτε live οταν τις περνουσαν ειτε με τις φωτογραφιες που βαλαμε εδω.ισως ο Spanos εννοει κατι αλλο.

----------


## Jazzer

Μήπως έχουν περάσει μόνο τις σωλήνες και όχι τις οπτικές ίνες ;
Ας μας διαφωτίσει κάποιος !  :Smile:

----------


## Stathisgr

Σαγγαρίου και Δαμασκηνού πάντως, μετά την εγκατάσταση της καμπίνας στην πρώην Εμπορική τους είχα δει με το βανάκι και το τραπέζι με το μηχάνημα. Με το μηχάνημα/βαλιτσάκι φαντάζομαι περνούν την οπτική όχι τους σωλήνες. Οι τομές είχαν γίνει ήδη και είχαν μπαλωθεί. Μπορεί να κάνω λάθος και να κάνουν άλλη δουλειά με αυτό.

----------


## slalom

Μ'αυτο τις κολλανε

----------


## Jazzer

Έκανα σήμερα το πρωί αίτηση για φορητότητα από την Forthnet στην cosmote με συμφωνημένη ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης σε 1 μήνα ακριβώς, δηλαδή στις 18 Αυγούστου. Το πακέτο είναι το VDSL 50L που περιλαμβάνει VDSL έως 50 Mbps, απεριόριστα προς σταθερά, 30' προς κινητά και δώρο extra 360' προς κινητά (για 24 μήνες) + 120' προς όλους σε κινητό cosmοκάρτα (για 12 μήνες), με 32,45 ευρώ τελική τιμή το μήνα.
Θα λαμβάνω έως 24 mbps + τις υπόλοιπες υπηρεσίες του πακέτου από τις 18/08 και άμεσα με την παροχή vdsl από την καμπίνα θα έχω και το πολυπόθητο 50ρι.
Έκρινα ότι με συμφέρει η συγκεκριμένη προσφορά, άλλωστε είχα ήδη αποφασίσει να επιστρέψω στην cosmote, απλά περίμενα να πλησιάζει όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερο η ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης vdsl.

----------


## psolord

Αντε με το καλο.

Σιγουρα πολυ συμπαθητικο προγραμμα. Ελπιζω να εχει και η Wind διαθεση να αναδιαπραγματευτει το συμβολαιο μου και να μη με αναγκασουν να ψαχνω.

----------


## Jazzer

> Αντε με το καλο.
> 
> Σιγουρα πολυ συμπαθητικο προγραμμα. Ελπιζω να εχει και η Wind διαθεση να αναδιαπραγματευτει το συμβολαιο μου και να μη με αναγκασουν να ψαχνω.


Στην ουσία μου παρέχει τις υπηρεσίες του μεγαλύτερου 50 XL (τιμή για πελάτες cosmote 40,50 ευρώ)
https://www.cosmote.gr/eshop/global/...tId=prod430041
με την προσθήκη 30' προς κινητά + 120' στο καρτοκινητό, σε σαφώς καλύτερη τιμή (μείον 8 ευρώ το μήνα).
Πιο συμπαθητικά δε γίνεται !  :Razz:

----------


## zatast

> Μήπως έχουν περάσει μόνο τις σωλήνες και όχι τις οπτικές ίνες ;
> Ας μας διαφωτίσει κάποιος !


μη τρελαθουμε....δε μπορει να παιζει αυτο!!σιγα μη σκαβουν καθε 6 μηνες για να κανουν ενα βημα.Θεωρω οτι οι οπτικες εχουν περαστει μετα απο οσα ειδαμε με τα ιδια μας τα ματια στη γειτονια μας και οχι μονο απο φωτογραφιες.οποτε δεν νομιζω οτι εχει νοημα να το αμφισβητουμε γιατι θα ειναι κατι κουφο και παραλογο να εχει συμβει ιδιως οταν εχουν χρονικες ρητρες.
εξαλλου στις καμπινες λιγο κατω απο τη Θηβων που ηδη παρεχεται VDSL εσκαψαν μια φορα αυλακι στους δρομους για να περασουν την οπτικη κι αλλη μια φορα μονο γυρω απο τις καμπινες για το ρευμα.οπως γινεται και τωρα στις δικες μας αλλα δυστυχως πιο αργα.


Νεοτερο Update : απο ενδεικτικο ελεγχο διαθεσιμοτητας στο cosmote.gr διπλα στην καμπινα 340 (Μεσσηνιας και Ελευθεριας) οπου υπαρχει ηδη σκαψιμο γυρω απο την καινουρια καμπινα,δινει πλεον μηνυμα "Το αίτημά σας θα πρέπει να διερευνηθεί περισσότερο. Καλέστε μας στο 13888."   :Worthy: 

Καλως εχοντων μολις γινουν οι απαραιτητες εργασιες και δοκιμες και στις υπολοιπες καμπινες τοτε θα μπορουν να το ψαξουν οι εκαστοτε ενδιαφερομενοι στο 13888 οπως λεει και το μηνυμα.

Ειμαστε πολυ κοντα παντως...αντε επιτελους !!!!!!!!!!!  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## miltaros

> μη τρελαθουμε....δε μπορει να παιζει αυτο!!σιγα μη σκαβουν καθε 6 μηνες για να κανουν ενα βημα.Θεωρω οτι οι οπτικες εχουν περαστει μετα απο οσα ειδαμε με τα ιδια μας τα ματια στη γειτονια μας και οχι μονο απο φωτογραφιες.οποτε δεν νομιζω οτι εχει νοημα να το αμφισβητουμε γιατι θα ειναι κατι κουφο και παραλογο να εχει συμβει ιδιως οταν εχουν χρονικες ρητρες.
> εξαλλου στις καμπινες λιγο κατω απο τη Θηβων που ηδη παρεχεται VDSL εσκαψαν μια φορα αυλακι στους δρομους για να περασουν την οπτικη κι αλλη μια φορα μονο γυρω απο τις καμπινες για το ρευμα.οπως γινεται και τωρα στις δικες μας αλλα δυστυχως πιο αργα.
> 
> 
> Νεοτερο Update : απο ενδεικτικο ελεγχο διαθεσιμοτητας στο cosmote.gr διπλα στην καμπινα 340 (Μεσσηνιας και Ελευθεριας) οπου υπαρχει ηδη σκαψιμο γυρω απο την καινουρια καμπινα,δινει πλεον μηνυμα *"Το αίτημά σας θα πρέπει να διερευνηθεί περισσότερο. Καλέστε μας στο 13888.*"  
> 
> Καλως εχοντων μολις γινουν οι απαραιτητες εργασιες και δοκιμες και στις υπολοιπες καμπινες τοτε θα μπορουν να το ψαξουν οι εκαστοτε ενδιαφερομενοι στο 13888 οπως λεει και το μηνυμα.
> 
> Ειμαστε πολυ κοντα παντως...αντε επιτελους !!!!!!!!!!!


αυτο μου το εβγαζε και σε εμενα πριν καν ξεκινησουνε η εργασιες για vdsl και οταν το ειδα χαρηκα γιατι λεω οτι κατι καλο εγινε αλλα οταν πηρα τηλ μου ειπανε οτι ειναι λαθος του σιτε απο τους πολλους ελεγχους που κανει....

----------


## dmitspan

Εάν όντως δεν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα, το μήνυμα αυτό το βγάζει σε αριθμούς τρίτων παρόχων. Το πεδίο αυτό δέχεται μόνο αριθμούς του δικτύου του.

----------


## jkoukos

> μη τρελαθουμε....δε μπορει να παιζει αυτο!!σιγα μη σκαβουν καθε 6 μηνες για να κανουν ενα βημα.Θεωρω οτι οι οπτικες εχουν περαστει μετα απο οσα ειδαμε με τα ιδια μας τα ματια στη γειτονια μας και οχι μονο απο φωτογραφιες.οποτε δεν νομιζω οτι εχει νοημα να το αμφισβητουμε γιατι θα ειναι κατι κουφο και παραλογο να εχει συμβει ιδιως οταν εχουν χρονικες ρητρες.
> εξαλλου στις καμπινες λιγο κατω απο τη Θηβων που ηδη παρεχεται VDSL εσκαψαν μια φορα αυλακι στους δρομους για να περασουν την οπτικη κι αλλη μια φορα μονο γυρω απο τις καμπινες για το ρευμα.οπως γινεται και τωρα στις δικες μας αλλα δυστυχως πιο αργα.


To αρχικό σκάψιμο και το αυλάκι στον δρόμο αφορά μόνο τους σωλήνες, μέσα από τους οποίους θα περαστεί αργότερα η οπτική ίνα.
Γι' αυτήν δεν χρειάζεται πάλι σκάψιμο, αλλά περνιέται στους πλαστικούς σωλήνες είτε με ειδικό μηχάνημα είτε χειροκίνητα και τερματίζει στα φρεάτια που υπάρχουν.
Η τελική εργασία που αφορά την οπτική ίνα, είναι ο τερματισμός της στην καμπίνα, αλλά και η ένωση των τμημάτων της εντός των φρεατίων, όπου απαιτείται καθ' όλη την διαδρομή της.

Προσοχή, δεν λέω ότι στην δικιά σας περίπτωση δεν έχουν ολοκληρωθεί όλες οι εργασίες, αλλά ότι απλά το σκάψιμο που βλέπουμε αφορά μόνο τους σωλήνες της οπτικής ίνας.

----------


## zatast

> To αρχικό σκάψιμο και το αυλάκι στον δρόμο αφορά μόνο τους σωλήνες, μέσα από τους οποίους θα περαστεί αργότερα η οπτική ίνα.
> Γι' αυτήν δεν χρειάζεται πάλι σκάψιμο, αλλά περνιέται στους πλαστικούς σωλήνες είτε με ειδικό μηχάνημα είτε χειροκίνητα και τερματίζει στα φρεάτια που υπάρχουν.
> Η τελική εργασία που αφορά την οπτική ίνα, είναι ο τερματισμός της στην καμπίνα, αλλά και η ένωση των τμημάτων της εντός των φρεατίων, όπου απαιτείται καθ' όλη την διαδρομή της.
> 
> Προσοχή, δεν λέω ότι στην δικιά σας περίπτωση δεν έχουν ολοκληρωθεί όλες οι εργασίες, αλλά ότι απλά το σκάψιμο που βλέπουμε αφορά μόνο τους σωλήνες της οπτικής ίνας.


Χωρις να ειμαι σιγουρος μου φαινεται κομματι δυσκολο και πολυπλοκο αυτο γιατι θα πρεπει να γινεται εξτρα δουλεια στις διακλαδωσεις των φρεατιων οσο κι αν βοηθαει η συγχρονη τεχνολογια της οπτικης.οσον αφορα τη δικη μου καμπινα θυμαμαι οτι αφου την αλλαξαν,εσκαψαν αυλακι απεξω μεχρι τις επομενες καμπινες οποτε θεωρω οτι την εχουν περασει.η κολωνα της ΔΕΗ ειναι στο απεναντι πεζοδρομιο οποτε δε ξερω μηπως ριξουν υπογεια το ρευμα.
οπως ειπε κι ενας αλλος φιλος τους ειχα δει κι εγω στην γωνια Δαμασκηνου και Σαγγαριου εκεινες τις μερες που εσκαβαν αυλακια με το μηχανημα να κανουν δουλεια.

- - - Updated - - -




> Εάν όντως δεν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα, το μήνυμα αυτό το βγάζει σε αριθμούς τρίτων παρόχων. Το πεδίο αυτό δέχεται μόνο αριθμούς του δικτύου του.


οπως ειπα το μηνυμα μου το εβγαλα ψαχνοντας με διευθυνση διπλα απο την καμπινα και οχι με αριθμο τηλεφωνου

- - - Updated - - -




> αυτο μου το εβγαζε και σε εμενα πριν καν ξεκινησουνε η εργασιες για vdsl και οταν το ειδα χαρηκα γιατι λεω οτι κατι καλο εγινε αλλα οταν πηρα τηλ μου ειπανε οτι ειναι λαθος του σιτε απο τους πολλους ελεγχους που κανει....


εχω ρωτησει στον 13888 για το μηνυμα αυτο και μου ειπαν οτι σημαινει αυτο που λεει.εχουν προχωρησει τις τελικες διαδικασιες και ειτε δε θα ειναι ενεργο ακομα ή μπορει και να ειναι οποτε σε καθε περιπτωση καλεις για να μαθεις οποτε προχωρας με αιτηση

----------


## jkoukos

> Χωρις να ειμαι σιγουρος μου φαινεται κομματι δυσκολο και πολυπλοκο αυτο γιατι θα πρεπει να γινεται εξτρα δουλεια στις διακλαδωσεις των φρεατιων οσο κι αν βοηθαει η συγχρονη τεχνολογια της οπτικης.οσον αφορα τη δικη μου καμπινα θυμαμαι οτι αφου την αλλαξαν,εσκαψαν αυλακι απεξω μεχρι τις επομενες καμπινες οποτε θεωρω οτι την εχουν περασει.η κολωνα της ΔΕΗ ειναι στο απεναντι πεζοδρομιο οποτε δε ξερω μηπως ριξουν υπογεια το ρευμα.
> οπως ειπε κι ενας αλλος φιλος τους ειχα δει κι εγω στην γωνια Δαμασκηνου και Σαγγαριου εκεινες τις μερες που εσκαβαν αυλακια με το μηχανημα να κανουν δουλεια.


Σκάβεται το χαντάκι για να περάσουν οι σωλήνες της οπτικής ίνας. Μετά περνιούνται (π.χ. με φύσημα) οι οπτικές ίνες και τέλος γίνεται η σύνδεσής τους στα φρεάτια και στις καμπίνες.

Η ρευματοδότηση θα γίνει αργότερα, είτε με εναέριο καλώδιο, οπότε θα υπάρχει μεταλλικός στύλος δίπλα στην καμπίνα, είτε υπόγεια σκάβοντας μέχρι την κοντινότερη κολόνα ή υπόγεια διακλάδωση της ΔΕΗ.

----------


## griniaris

αναλυτικοτατος...  και σωστοτατος...  :One thumb up:

----------


## zatast

> Σκάβεται το χαντάκι για να περάσουν οι σωλήνες της οπτικής ίνας. Μετά περνιούνται (π.χ. με φύσημα) οι οπτικές ίνες και τέλος γίνεται η σύνδεσής τους στα φρεάτια και στις καμπίνες.
> 
> Η ρευματοδότηση θα γίνει αργότερα, είτε με εναέριο καλώδιο, οπότε θα υπάρχει μεταλλικός στύλος δίπλα στην καμπίνα, είτε υπόγεια σκάβοντας μέχρι την κοντινότερη κολόνα ή υπόγεια διακλάδωση της ΔΕΗ.


ζωγραφισες!!  :Worthy: 
Σε ευχαριστω!!

----------


## Spanos

> Έκανα σήμερα το πρωί αίτηση για φορητότητα από την Forthnet στην cosmote με συμφωνημένη ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης σε 1 μήνα ακριβώς, δηλαδή στις 18 Αυγούστου. Το πακέτο είναι το VDSL 50L που περιλαμβάνει VDSL έως 50 Mbps, απεριόριστα προς σταθερά, 30' προς κινητά και δώρο extra 360' προς κινητά (για 24 μήνες) + 120' προς όλους σε κινητό cosmοκάρτα (για 12 μήνες), με 32,45 ευρώ τελική τιμή το μήνα.
> Θα λαμβάνω έως 24 mbps + τις υπόλοιπες υπηρεσίες του πακέτου από τις 18/08 και άμεσα με την παροχή vdsl από την καμπίνα θα έχω και το πολυπόθητο 50ρι.
> Έκρινα ότι με συμφέρει η συγκεκριμένη προσφορά, άλλωστε είχα ήδη αποφασίσει να επιστρέψω στην cosmote, απλά περίμενα να πλησιάζει όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερο η ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης vdsl.


Δε πα να δινει και 100Mbps, 65 το διμηνο δε δινω σε σχέση με τα 37 που δινω τωρα  :Razz:

----------


## Jazzer

> Δε πα να δινει και 100Mbps, 65 το διμηνο δε δινω σε σχέση με τα 37 που δινω τωρα


Για adsl λες, σωστά ;

----------


## Spanos

> Για adsl λες, σωστά ;


ναι 10αρι σχεδον, με απεριοριστα σταθερα και 5 ωρες κινητα αλλα δε με πειραζει η ταχυτητα προς το παρον

----------


## Jazzer

> ναι 10αρι σχεδον, με απεριοριστα σταθερα και 5 ωρες κινητα αλλα δε με πειραζει η ταχυτητα προς το παρον


Τότε έχεις το σωστό πακέτο, πάντα σε σχέση με τις ανάγκες σου. 
Εγώ μέχρι το Μάρτιο είχα 2 γραμμές (Forthnet 22 ευρώ και cosmote 26 ευρώ), καταργήθηκε αυτή της cosmote και τώρα από τα 22 θα πάω στα 32 ευρώ το μήνα, ποσό μικρό σε σχέση με αυτά που πλήρωνα όλα τα χρόνια με τις 2 γραμμές.

----------


## dmitspan

> Μετά περνιούνται (π.χ. με φύσημα)


Τα σκυλάκια στο βίντεο θέση 4:08 κλέβουν την παράσταση  :Razz:

----------


## jimmyl

Σημερα στις 10 εγινα μαρτυρας του εξης περιστατικου , 70χρονος τσακωνωταν με τον εργολαβο της ΔΕΗ και δεν τον αφηνε να ξεκινησει εργασιες για τοποθετηση κολωνας για ρευματοδοτηση καμπινας γιατι δεν του αρεσε η θεση της κολωνας πανω στο πεζοδρομιο με την δικαιολογια οτι θελει να γκρεμισει τον μαντροτειχο του σπιτιου του και να φτιαξει εξοδο προς τον δρομο , ενω εχει ηδη εξοδο στον δρομο . Δεν υπαρχει σωτηρια αδελφια , μνημονια μεχρι να παγωσει η κολαση , δεν μπορει ο καθε ασχετος και αδαης να κανει οτι γουσταρει εις βαρος των αλλων , με το ετσι θελω καθυστερει την ρευματοδοτηση  και την ενεργοποιηση γιατι ετσι γουσταρει , δεν σας λεω για την γυναικα του , αυτη ηταν χειροτερη

----------


## dmitspan

καμπίνα που έγινε αυτό; Τελικά ολοκληρώθηκε η ηλεκτροδότηση;

----------


## jimmyl

> καμπίνα που έγινε αυτό; Τελικά ολοκληρώθηκε η ηλεκτροδότηση;


Ασπροπυργος , τελικα το συνεργειο εφυγε και η ηλεκτροδοτηση δεν εγινε , πρεπει να ειναι η δευτερη μπορει και τριτη φορα , δεν ξερω αν για αυτο τον λογο καθυστερει και η ενεργοποιηση και των αλλων καμπινων που ειναι στην ιδια γραμμη , αν ξερει καποιος , ας μας διαφωτισει

----------


## Kaizokugari

Απλά πράγματα. Για κράτος σοβαρό έτσι, οχι για Γιολάντα.
Σκάει αύριο (όχι μεθαύριο, αύριο) δικαστικός επιμελητής και του επιδίδει μια ωραιότατη αγωγή για παράνομη παρεμπόδιση εργασιών και διαφυγόντα κέρδη απο την ΔΕΗ. 10 λεπτά θα κάνει το νομικό τμήμα της; 15; Χωρίς χαρτί απο πολεοδομία για άνοιγμα εξόδου και μάλιστα πάνω σε πεζοδρόμιο, ο κύριος πληρώνει 3-4 φορές τα κόστη της εργασίας που ΘΑ έκανε, στη ΔΕΗ.

----------


## jimmyl

> Απλά πράγματα. Για κράτος σοβαρό έτσι, οχι για Γιολάντα.
> Σκάει αύριο (όχι μεθαύριο, αύριο) δικαστικός επιμελητής και του επιδίδει μια ωραιότατη αγωγή για παράνομη παρεμπόδιση εργασιών και διαφυγόντα κέρδη απο την ΔΕΗ. 10 λεπτά θα κάνει το νομικό τμήμα της; 15; Χωρίς χαρτί απο πολεοδομία για άνοιγμα εξόδου και μάλιστα πάνω σε πεζοδρόμιο, ο κύριος πληρώνει 3-4 φορές τα κόστη της εργασίας που ΘΑ έκανε, στη ΔΕΗ.


Δυστυχως δεν ειμαστε σοβαρο κρατος, να εισαι καλα , ευχαριστω για τον χρονο που αφιερωσες για να απαντησεις

----------


## Spanos

Η 340 πρεπει να εχει ενεργοποιηθει, εχτες που περασα ακουγοταν ο ηχος της.

----------


## Jazzer

> Η 340 πρεπει να εχει ενεργοποιηθει, εχτες που περασα ακουγοταν ο ηχος της.


Στην καμπίνα μου (390 τέλος Μπαρουξή), ακούγονται οι ανεμιστήρες εδώ και 6 ημέρες μετά τη ρευματοδότηση. Για να δούμε αν θα ξεπεράσει τον ένα μήνα μέχρι τη διαθεσιμότητα.  :Respekt:

----------


## jimmyl

> Στην καμπίνα μου (390 τέλος Μπαρουξή), ακούγονται οι ανεμιστήρες εδώ και 6 ημέρες μετά τη ρευματοδότηση. Για να δούμε αν θα ξεπεράσει τον ένα μήνα μέχρι τη διαθεσιμότητα.


2+ μηνες ακουγονται οι ανεμηστηρες αλλα ακομα τιποτα , ελπιζω να εισαστε πιο τυχεροι

- - - Updated - - -




> Σημερα στις 10 εγινα μαρτυρας του εξης περιστατικου , 70χρονος τσακωνωταν με τον εργολαβο της ΔΕΗ και δεν τον αφηνε να ξεκινησει εργασιες για τοποθετηση κολωνας για ρευματοδοτηση καμπινας γιατι δεν του αρεσε η θεση της κολωνας πανω στο πεζοδρομιο με την δικαιολογια οτι θελει να γκρεμισει τον μαντροτειχο του σπιτιου του και να φτιαξει εξοδο προς τον δρομο , ενω εχει ηδη εξοδο στον δρομο . Δεν υπαρχει σωτηρια αδελφια , μνημονια μεχρι να παγωσει η κολαση , δεν μπορει ο καθε ασχετος και αδαης να κανει οτι γουσταρει εις βαρος των αλλων , με το ετσι θελω καθυστερει την ρευματοδοτηση  και την ενεργοποιηση γιατι ετσι γουσταρει , δεν σας λεω για την γυναικα του , αυτη ηταν χειροτερη


update 

Μια απο τα ιδια σημερα , με ενα εσκαφεα του δημου αυτη τη φορα , και 70χρονος να εχει βγει στο πεζοδρομιο ετοιμος για μια ακομη μαχη με τη λογικη

----------


## dmitspan

Κάποιος να πιάσει τα παιδιά ή τα εγγόνια τους να τους βάλουν να τους εξηγήσουν τι εστί ανάπτυξη

----------


## jimmyl

Δεν υπαρχει σωτηρια , οταν σε μια χωρα πανω απο τον μισο του πλυθησμου ειναι ανω των 50 ετων με ελαχιστη η καθολου με την τεχνολογια δεν υπαρχει φως

----------


## zatast

> Η 340 πρεπει να εχει ενεργοποιηθει, εχτες που περασα ακουγοταν ο ηχος της.


Στη διαθεσιμοτητα βεβαια το cosmote.gr λεει παλι για επικοινωνια οποτε μπορει και να δινουν τωρα

- - - Updated - - -




> Στην καμπίνα μου (390 τέλος Μπαρουξή), ακούγονται οι ανεμιστήρες εδώ και 6 ημέρες μετά τη ρευματοδότηση. Για να δούμε αν θα ξεπεράσει τον ένα μήνα μέχρι τη διαθεσιμότητα.


Μπαρουξη 1 (απο Τζ. Κενεντι) το cosmote.gr λεει "Το αίτημά σας θα πρέπει να διερευνηθεί περισσότερο. Καλέστε μας στο 13888."
Μπαρουξη 86 (απο Π. Καβαλας) λεει οτι δεν ειναι διαθεσιμο...
η 390 εχω την εντυπωση οτι ειναι προς Τζ. Κενεντι οποτε εισαι στην αρχη και μπορεις να μιλησεις με ΟΤΕ

----------


## Jazzer

> Στη διαθεσιμοτητα βεβαια το cosmote.gr λεει παλι για επικοινωνια οποτε μπορει και να δινουν τωρα
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Μπαρουξη 1 (απο Τζ. Κενεντι) το cosmote.gr λεει "Το αίτημά σας θα πρέπει να διερευνηθεί περισσότερο. Καλέστε μας στο 13888."
> Μπαρουξη 86 (απο Π. Καβαλας) λεει οτι δεν ειναι διαθεσιμο...
> η 390 εχω την εντυπωση οτι ειναι προς Τζ. Κενεντι οποτε εισαι στην αρχη και μπορεις να μιλησεις με ΟΤΕ


Η 390 είναι στο τέλος της μπαρουξη, πλησίον της Π. Καβάλας.
Έχω ήδη αιτηθεί φορητότητα από forthnet, λίγα μηνύματα πιο πριν αναφέρω την προσφορά τους.  :Smile:

----------


## zatast

οκ..οποτε περιμενεις για το VDSL

----------


## psolord

Πέρυσι τέτοια εποχή, έλεγα ότι γυρνώντας από το εξοχικό, λόγω θερινής περιόδου, θα έχω VDSL.

Φέτος λέω πάλι το ίδιο.

Ε του σουστη, του χρόνου θα έχω στάνταρ!  :Razz:  Πιθανότατα πρώτα στο εξοχικο.   :onetooth:

----------


## dtzgr

Η 183 στο Μπουρναζι σήμερα χρονισε, αλλά ακόμα μουγκή. Ούτε ρευμα ούτε νεύμα. Ούτε φωνή ούτε ακρόαση. Κατά τ'αλλα, υπάρχουν κάτοικοι στην περιοχή που περιμένουν μήνες ή χρόνια για τηλέφωνο/ADSL (έλλειψη δικτύου κορμού).

----------


## baskon

> Απλά πράγματα. Για κράτος σοβαρό έτσι, οχι για Γιολάντα.
> Σκάει αύριο (όχι μεθαύριο, αύριο) δικαστικός επιμελητής και του επιδίδει μια ωραιότατη αγωγή για παράνομη παρεμπόδιση εργασιών και διαφυγόντα κέρδη απο την ΔΕΗ. 10 λεπτά θα κάνει το νομικό τμήμα της; 15; Χωρίς χαρτί απο πολεοδομία για άνοιγμα εξόδου και μάλιστα πάνω σε πεζοδρόμιο, ο κύριος πληρώνει 3-4 φορές τα κόστη της εργασίας που ΘΑ έκανε, στη ΔΕΗ.


Το ξέρεις ότι τον 70χρονο δε τον νοιαζει καν, γιατί αν το κυνηγήσει και βάλει δικηγόρο, θα πληρώσει μετα θάνατον όταν και αν βγει η απόφαση  :Razz:  ..
Μέχρι τότε θα έχει γκρεμίσει και τον τοίχο και θα το έχει κάνει έξοδο γκαράζ, και φραγκο δε θα εχει πληρώσει στην πολεοδομία (ή αντε να έχει δώσει κανα ψιλό με το γνωστό τρόπο) και η κολώνα θα έχει πάει αλλού και ίσως να εχουμε ftth..
Η αλήθεια είναι ότι ο καθένας κάνει το μακρί του και το κοντό του, και της ΔΕΗ συμπεριλαμβανομένου..

----------


## Spanos

κι εμένα αν μου έλεγαν να βάλουν κολώνα έξω απο το σπίτι για να παίρνει ρεύμα η καμπίνα τα ίδια θα έκανα, ας το κάνουν υπόγεια όπως γίνεται παντού.

----------


## jimmyl

> κι εμένα αν μου έλεγαν να βάλουν κολώνα έξω απο το σπίτι για να παίρνει ρεύμα η καμπίνα τα ίδια θα έκανα, ας το κάνουν υπόγεια όπως γίνεται παντού.


οπου γινεται το κανουν , τους βολευει καλυτερα , αλλα δεν ειναι παντα εφικτο

----------


## iiat

Και να ενώσουν με οπτική και να ηλεκτροδοτηθούν τα KV και VDSL να δίνουν κλπ., όποιος έχει ADSL και δεν θέλει να πληρώσει τα επιπλέον 6€ για αναβάθμιση σε VDSL, μην ελπίζει πως θ' αλλάξει κάτι στην υφιστάμενη ADSL σύνδεσή του. Τα υφιστάμενα ADSL τα αφήνουν στο παλιό δίκτυο (χαλκός μέχρι το κέντρο, όπως μέχρι τώρα), μόνο τα VDSL βάζουν στην ίνα. Η καμπίνα είναι χωρισμένη στα δύο ....

Ούτε κατά διάνοια η σύνδεση ADSL στην ίνα...., που θα ήταν ένα λογικό επακόλουθο της εφαρμογής της νέας τεχνολογίας οπτικής ίνας. Μόνο το VDSL ρίχνουν στην οπτική, όπως προείπα. Ε, πως αλλιώς θα χρηματοδοτήσουν (ο ΟΤΕς  :Smile:  ) τα "έργα" ....

----------


## Hetfield

Εμενα μου φαινεται ηλιθιο οχι μονο για το κοστος οπως αναφερεις αλλα και για εναν επιπλεον λογο.
Complexity.

Θα πρεπει να διαχειριζεται ο εκαστοτε παροχος ταυτοχρονα την οδευση απο το Α/Κ μεχρι το καφαο
 μεσω ιναςμεσω χαλκου
αντι αποκλειστικα μεσω ινας.

----------


## Pokas

> Και να ενώσουν με οπτική και να ηλεκτροδοτηθούν τα KV και VDSL να δίνουν κλπ., όποιος έχει ADSL και δεν θέλει να πληρώσει τα επιπλέον 6€ για αναβάθμιση σε VDSL, μην ελπίζει πως θ' αλλάξει κάτι στην υφιστάμενη ADSL σύνδεσή του. Τα υφιστάμενα ADSL τα αφήνουν στο παλιό δίκτυο (χαλκός μέχρι το κέντρο, όπως μέχρι τώρα), μόνο τα VDSL βάζουν στην ίνα. Η καμπίνα είναι χωρισμένη στα δύο ....
> 
> Ούτε κατά διάνοια η σύνδεση ADSL στην ίνα...., που θα ήταν ένα λογικό επακόλουθο της εφαρμογής της νέας τεχνολογίας οπτικής ίνας. Μόνο το VDSL ρίχνουν στην οπτική, όπως προείπα. Ε, πως αλλιώς θα χρηματοδοτήσουν (ο ΟΤΕς  ) τα "έργα" ....


Υπάρχει μια περίπτωση όταν ο ΟΤΕ θελήσει (που θα γίνει) να γυρίσει σε All-IP και επακόλουθα VoIP θα έχει σχεδόν σίγουρα τόσα πολλά προβλήματα με τις απομακρυσμένες συνδέσεις που θα τις γυρίσει αναγκαστικά σε καμπίνα...Πάντως ναι δεν γυρίζει adsl σε ενεργή καμπίνα παρα μόνο οταν υπάρχει πρόβλημα και εννοείται είναι γραμμή ΟΤΕ.
Τι εννοείς η καμπίνα είναι χωρισμένη σε 2 μέρη;

----------


## jkoukos

Προφανώς εννοεί ότι το ένα κομμάτι περιέχει τις οριολωρίδες (που υπήρχαν και στην παλιά καμπίνα) και το άλλο αφορά τον ενεργό εξοπλισμό για παροχή της υπηρεσίας.

----------


## mike_871

> Και να ενώσουν με οπτική και να ηλεκτροδοτηθούν τα KV και VDSL να δίνουν κλπ., όποιος έχει ADSL και δεν θέλει να πληρώσει τα επιπλέον 6€ για αναβάθμιση σε VDSL, μην ελπίζει πως θ' αλλάξει κάτι στην υφιστάμενη ADSL σύνδεσή του. Τα υφιστάμενα ADSL τα αφήνουν στο παλιό δίκτυο (χαλκός μέχρι το κέντρο, όπως μέχρι τώρα), μόνο τα VDSL βάζουν στην ίνα. Η καμπίνα είναι χωρισμένη στα δύο ....
> 
> Ούτε κατά διάνοια η σύνδεση ADSL στην ίνα...., που θα ήταν ένα λογικό επακόλουθο της εφαρμογής της νέας τεχνολογίας οπτικής ίνας. Μόνο το VDSL ρίχνουν στην οπτική, όπως προείπα. Ε, πως αλλιώς θα χρηματοδοτήσουν (ο ΟΤΕς  ) τα "έργα" ....


Πολυ συντομα θα αλλαξει αυτο, με το vectoring καθως θα αλλαξουν τα διαθεσιμα προγραματα.
Ετσι θα συνδεθουν και οι adsl γραμμες στην καμπινα με ταχυτητα 30Mbps

----------


## jkoukos

Με ποιον τρόπο θα γίνει αυτό, όταν αύριο-μεθαύριο οι καμπίνες θα δίνουν μόνο vectored υπηρεσία που είναι ασύμβατη με το ADSL;

----------


## mike_871

> Με ποιον τρόπο θα γίνει αυτό, όταν αύριο-μεθαύριο οι καμπίνες θα δίνουν μόνο vectored υπηρεσία που είναι ασύμβατη με το ADSL;


μπερδευεις τον παρελθοντα χρονο με τον μελλοντικο

----------


## jkoukos

Δεν μπερδεύω τίποτα.
Έκανες edit το προηγούμενο μήνυμα, οπότε το δικό μου τώρα φαίνεται άστοχο.

----------


## mike_871

> Δεν μπερδεύω τίποτα.
> Έκανες edit το προηγούμενο μήνυμα, οπότε το δικό μου τώρα φαίνεται άστοχο.


αντι για 30 εγραψα 20 συμβαινουν αυτα, αφου εχει οριστει 30 Mbps κατωτατο οριο μεχρι το 2020, απο το 2018 (ισως και νωριτερα) θα αρχιζει να εφαρμοζεται

----------


## sdikr

> αντι για 30 εγραψα 20 συμβαινουν αυτα, αφου εχει οριστει 30 Mbps κατωτατο οριο μεχρι το 2020, απο το 2018 (ισως και νωριτερα) θα αρχιζει να εφαρμοζεται


Ναι αλλά τα 30 δεν είναι σε τεχνολογία Adsl2+ έτσι δεν είναι;

----------


## mike_871

> Ναι αλλά τα 30 δεν είναι σε τεχνολογία Adsl2+ έτσι δεν είναι;


Βεβαια αφου το μεγιστο σε adsl ειναι 24

----------


## iiat

To Voip τηλεφωνο (π.χ. έστω ότι ζητάς *μόνο* τηλεφωνική σύνδεση, χωρίς διαδίκτυο), που ήδη έχει γίνει μόδα σε πολλούς παρόχους είναι άλλο, επιπλέον καπέλο. Εννοώ, ότι στο μόνο που διαφέρει από τα διάφορα προγράμματα (android/windows/linux κλπ.) που ήδη πολλοί από εμάς χρησιμοποιούν (λέγεμε από skype, Viber, Wire κλπ. κλπ.) είναι η αριθμοδότηση. Αλλά τους συμφέρει τους παρόχους, γιατί μιας και έχουν το διαδίκτυο, δεν τους στοιχίζει τίποτα περισσότερο, αλλά σε χρεώνουν.....

Αλλά αυτό που γράφεις, έστω κι αν γίνει κάποτε, θα περάσουν πολλά χρόνια. Γιατί το δίκτυο του χαλκού δεν νομίζω πως θα το καταργήσουν γρήγορα.

Για το θέμα της διαχείρισης που αναφέρθηκε από σχολιαστές προηγουμένως, πρακτικά συνοψίζεται στο ότι όλη την (τεχνική) διαχείριση την κάνει ο ΟΤΕ(ς)  :Smile:  Οι πάροχοι του λένε μόνο να συνδέσει σε χαλκό (ADSL) ή ίνα (VDSL). Δεν ανακατεύονται οι ίδιοι στο KV ή στο κουτί σύνδεσης που καταλήγει το καλώδιο που ξεκινά από το κτίριο του συνδρομητή.

Για την καμπίνα: σ΄αυτές που έχουν εδώ κοντά μου (Πεύκη) είναι ευδιάκριτος ο χωρισμός συνδέσεων που πάνε σε ίνα κι αυτών σε χαλκό. Λογικό από τεχνικής απόψεως.

Αυτά ως προς τα 2 σχόλια που έγιναν προηγουμένως.

----------


## mike_871

> Αλλά αυτό που γράφεις, έστω κι αν γίνει κάποτε, θα περάσουν πολλά χρόνια. Γιατί το δίκτυο του χαλκού δεν νομίζω πως θα το καταργήσουν γρήγορα.


Αν θελεις διαβασε.
http://www.digitalplan.gov.gr/resour...ph-pdf/content
http://www.kathimerini.gr/818677/art...-sxedio-12-dis

----------


## iiat

> Αν θελεις διαβασε.οτι γραφω δεν το βγαζω απο το μυαλο μου


Πρός Θεού, δεν είπα κάτι τέτοιο κι ούτε αμφιβάλλω για τη νομοθετική πλευρά κλπ.

 Να σου εξηγήσω όμως καλύτερα τι εννοώ:
Εφ' όσον είναι υποχρεωμένοι να προσφέρουν ταχύτητα ≥30 Μbps, θα σου πουν, _..αυτό τεχνικά δεν γίνεται με ADSL. αλλά μόνο με VDSL και η τιμή είναι (η παλιά ADSL+6€)..._ Δεν θα το πουν ακριβώς έτσι, δηλ. παλιό adsl+6€, αλλά στο ίδιο θα καταλήξουμε, αφού θα το έχουμε *συνηθίσει/εμπεδώσει* ότι ≥30 Μbps ίσον VDSL, και τον σχετικό τιμοκατάλογο (παλιό adsl+6€) βεβαίως- βεβαίως.

Μπορώ να πω μόνο πως το βλέπω εγώ προσωπικά: Αυτά τα δίκτυα οπτικών ινών στο μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό, αν όχι εξ ολοκλήρου, έχουν χρηματοδοτηθεί από δημόσια προγράμματα και το ΕΣΠΑ και δεν έχουν μπει τώρα τελευταία, τα περισσότερα έχουν περάσει προ μερικών ετών ήδη, αλλά έμεναν αχρησιμοποίητα (γιά διάφορους τεχνικούς λόγους, π.χ. KV's, DSLAM κ.ά., αλλά κυρίως για εμπορικούς ή διαδικαστικούς κλπ. λόγους). 

Επομένως είναι ήδη πληρωμένα, από όλους εμάς. Τα έξοδα για να ανανεωθούν τα KV και να ηλεκτροδοτηθούν, 1 ανά 3-4 τετράγωνα, ούτε τα ζητούμενα, *ανά μήνα εις τον αιώνα τον άπαντα* !!  :Smile:   επιπλέον 6€ δικαιολογούν, ούτε μπορεί ο ΟΤΕ (ή ο όποιος πάροχος, αν έχει δικό του δίκτυο...) να πεί ότι αυτό δεν εμπίπτει στην συνήθη/οφειλόμενη συντήρηση/αναβάθμιση κλπ. των υπηρεσιών του. Άσε που δεν έχουν συντηρήσει, όπως θα όφειλαν, για χρόνια, το δίκτυο χαλκού, και κάθε μέρα οι επιδώσεις χειροτερεύουν... Κι αυτή τη συντήρηση επίσης την γλυτώνουν, αν δεν το χρησιμοποιούν ή το καταργήσουν, μιάς και (θα) υπάρχει η οπτική ίνα.

Bottom line: μάς δουλεύουν και πουλάνε φύκια για μεταξωτές κορδέλες. Εν ολίγοις.

- - - Updated - - -

και κάτι που ξέχασα:
6€ στα 20€-25€ που στοιχίζει σήμερα το 24άρι ADSL, είναι 25% !!! αύξηση, να τα λέμε κι αυτά

----------


## mike_871

> Πρός Θεού, δεν είπα κάτι τέτοιο κι ούτε αμφιβάλλω για τη νομοθετική πλευρά κλπ.
> 
>  Να σου εξηγήσω όμως καλύτερα τι εννοώ:
> Εφ' όσον είναι υποχρεωμένοι να προσφέρουν ταχύτητα ≥30 Μbps, θα σου πουν, _..αυτό τεχνικά δεν γίνεται με ADSL. αλλά μόνο με VDSL και η τιμή είναι (η παλιά ADSL+6€)..._ Δεν θα το πουν ακριβώς έτσι, δηλ. παλιό adsl+6€, αλλά στο ίδιο θα καταλήξουμε, αφού θα το έχουμε *συνηθίσει/εμπεδώσει* ότι ≥30 Μbps ίσον VDSL, και τον σχετικό τιμοκατάλογο (παλιό adsl+6€) βεβαίως- βεβαίως.
> 
> Μπορώ να πω μόνο πως το βλέπω εγώ προσωπικά: Αυτά τα δίκτυα οπτικών ινών στο μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό, αν όχι εξ ολοκλήρου, έχουν χρηματοδοτηθεί από δημόσια προγράμματα και το ΕΣΠΑ και δεν έχουν μπει τώρα τελευταία, τα περισσότερα έχουν περάσει προ μερικών ετών ήδη, αλλά έμεναν αχρησιμοποίητα (γιά διάφορους τεχνικούς λόγους, π.χ. KV's, DSLAM κ.ά., αλλά κυρίως για εμπορικούς ή διαδικαστικούς κλπ. λόγους). 
> 
> Επομένως είναι ήδη πληρωμένα, από όλους εμάς. Τα έξοδα για να ανανεωθούν τα KV και να ηλεκτροδοτηθούν, 1 ανά 3-4 τετράγωνα, ούτε τα ζητούμενα, *ανά μήνα εις τον αιώνα τον άπαντα* !!   επιπλέον 6€ δικαιολογούν, ούτε μπορεί ο ΟΤΕ (ή ο όποιος πάροχος, αν έχει δικό του δίκτυο...) να πεί ότι αυτό δεν εμπίπτει στην συνήθη/οφειλόμενη συντήρηση/αναβάθμιση κλπ. των υπηρεσιών του. Άσε που δεν έχουν συντηρήσει, όπως θα όφειλαν, για χρόνια, το δίκτυο χαλκού, και κάθε μέρα οι επιδώσεις χειροτερεύουν... Κι αυτή τη συντήρηση επίσης την γλυτώνουν, αν δεν το χρησιμοποιούν ή το καταργήσουν, μιάς και (θα) υπάρχει η οπτική ίνα.
> 
> ...


Εχεις βγαλει ηδη τιμοκαταλογους (μηπως εισαι πωλητης? Kappa)
Μην βιαζεσαι και θα δουμε πως θα παει, ηδη εχουν γινει τεραστιες αλλαγες σε εργα υποδομης ευρυζωνικοτητας και ολα εχουν παρει τον δρομο τους.
Ας μην γινουμαι προπετες.
Θα δουμε τι θα βγει και τι θα πουν και ας κρινουμε υστερα.

----------


## sdikr

> Πρός Θεού, δεν είπα κάτι τέτοιο κι ούτε αμφιβάλλω για τη νομοθετική πλευρά κλπ.
> 
>  Να σου εξηγήσω όμως καλύτερα τι εννοώ:
> Εφ' όσον είναι υποχρεωμένοι να προσφέρουν ταχύτητα ≥30 Μbps, θα σου πουν, _..αυτό τεχνικά δεν γίνεται με ADSL. αλλά μόνο με VDSL και η τιμή είναι (η παλιά ADSL+6€)..._ Δεν θα το πουν ακριβώς έτσι, δηλ. παλιό adsl+6€, αλλά στο ίδιο θα καταλήξουμε, αφού θα το έχουμε *συνηθίσει/εμπεδώσει* ότι ≥30 Μbps ίσον VDSL, και τον σχετικό τιμοκατάλογο (παλιό adsl+6€) βεβαίως- βεβαίως.
> 
> Μπορώ να πω μόνο πως το βλέπω εγώ προσωπικά: Αυτά τα δίκτυα οπτικών ινών στο μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό, αν όχι εξ ολοκλήρου, έχουν χρηματοδοτηθεί από δημόσια προγράμματα και το ΕΣΠΑ και δεν έχουν μπει τώρα τελευταία, τα περισσότερα έχουν περάσει προ μερικών ετών ήδη, αλλά έμεναν αχρησιμοποίητα (γιά διάφορους τεχνικούς λόγους, π.χ. KV's, DSLAM κ.ά., αλλά κυρίως για εμπορικούς ή διαδικαστικούς κλπ. λόγους). 
> 
> Επομένως είναι ήδη πληρωμένα, από όλους εμάς. Τα έξοδα για να ανανεωθούν τα KV και να ηλεκτροδοτηθούν, 1 ανά 3-4 τετράγωνα, ούτε τα ζητούμενα, *ανά μήνα εις τον αιώνα τον άπαντα* !!   επιπλέον 6€ δικαιολογούν, ούτε μπορεί ο ΟΤΕ (ή ο όποιος πάροχος, αν έχει δικό του δίκτυο...) να πεί ότι αυτό δεν εμπίπτει στην συνήθη/οφειλόμενη συντήρηση/αναβάθμιση κλπ. των υπηρεσιών του. Άσε που δεν έχουν συντηρήσει, όπως θα όφειλαν, για χρόνια, το δίκτυο χαλκού, και κάθε μέρα οι επιδώσεις χειροτερεύουν... Κι αυτή τη συντήρηση επίσης την γλυτώνουν, αν δεν το χρησιμοποιούν ή το καταργήσουν, μιάς και (θα) υπάρχει η οπτική ίνα.
> 
> ...


Επιδότηση έχει δοθεί μόνο σε rulal broadband,  όχι για μέσα σε πόλεις, ψάξε το λιγο καλύτερα γενικα

----------


## jkoukos

> Μπορώ να πω μόνο πως το βλέπω εγώ προσωπικά: Αυτά τα δίκτυα οπτικών ινών στο μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό, αν όχι εξ ολοκλήρου, έχουν χρηματοδοτηθεί από δημόσια προγράμματα και το ΕΣΠΑ και δεν έχουν μπει τώρα τελευταία, τα περισσότερα έχουν περάσει προ μερικών ετών ήδη, αλλά έμεναν αχρησιμοποίητα (γιά διάφορους τεχνικούς λόγους, π.χ. KV's, DSLAM κ.ά., αλλά κυρίως για εμπορικούς ή διαδικαστικούς κλπ. λόγους). 
> 
> Επομένως είναι ήδη πληρωμένα, από όλους εμάς. Τα έξοδα για να ανανεωθούν τα KV και να ηλεκτροδοτηθούν, 1 ανά 3-4 τετράγωνα, ούτε τα ζητούμενα, *ανά μήνα εις τον αιώνα τον άπαντα* !!   επιπλέον 6€ δικαιολογούν, ούτε μπορεί ο ΟΤΕ (ή ο όποιος πάροχος, αν έχει δικό του δίκτυο...) να πεί ότι αυτό δεν εμπίπτει στην συνήθη/οφειλόμενη συντήρηση/αναβάθμιση κλπ. των υπηρεσιών του. Άσε που δεν έχουν συντηρήσει, όπως θα όφειλαν, για χρόνια, το δίκτυο χαλκού, και κάθε μέρα οι επιδώσεις χειροτερεύουν... Κι αυτή τη συντήρηση επίσης την γλυτώνουν, αν δεν το χρησιμοποιούν ή το καταργήσουν, μιάς και (θα) υπάρχει η οπτική ίνα.


Όλος ο συλλογισμός σου είναι λάθος, προφανώς λόγω ελλιπούς πληροφόρησης.
Τα δίκτυα οπτικών ινών που έχουν μέχρι σήμερα εγκατασταθεί (και μιλάω τα σχετικά με το DSL) είναι καθαρά ιδιωτικές επενδύσεις των εταιρειών. Τίποτα δεν έχουμε πληρώσει εμείς.
Τα μόνα που έχουν επιδοτηθεί από ΕΣΠΑ είναι αυτά που αφορούν το Rural, δηλαδή το πρόγραμμα των "Λευκών-Αγροτικών περιοχών", που είναι η ισχυρή μειοψηφία.

Ο χαλκός δεν πρόκειται σύντομα να εξαλειφθεί και στις περισσότερες περιοχές θα μας συντροφεύει για πολλά ακόμη χρόνια.
Από τις νέες καμπίνες θα δίνεται αποκλειστικά VDSL vectoted. Υπάρχουν σκέψεις οι παλιές ADSL συνδέσεις να μεταφερθούν στις καμπίνες και να δίνεται 24Mbps από αυτές (μέσω VDSL), αλλά δεν συμφωνούν όλοι οι πάροχοι και ακόμη δεν υπάρχει απόφαση.
Αυτό που γίνεται τώρα στη χώρα μας, έγινε (και γίνεται) και στις άλλες ευρωπαϊκές. Απλά ως συνήθως σε μας υπάρχει μεγάλη καθυστέρηση, λόγω και της οικονομικής κρίσης, αλλά γενικά μιλώντας θα καλύψουμε τις απαιτήσεις της ψηφιακής ατζέντας 2020.
Τέλος τα +6€ μπορεί να αντιστοιχούν σε αύξηση κόστους 25%, αλλά από την άλλη λαμβάνεις υπηρεσία με ταχύτητα τουλάχιστον διπλάσια (200%) και σε μέσο όρο πάνω από 500%.

----------


## Jazzer

Η καμπίνα μου (390) στο λόφο, στο τέλος της οδού μπαρουξή, δείχνει από σήμερα διαθεσιμότητα vdsl, 10 ημέρες μετά τη ρευματοδότηση της. Ιστορικές στιγμές !!  :Razz:

----------


## philos

> Η καμπίνα μου (390) στο λόφο, στο τέλος της οδού μπαρουξή, δείχνει από σήμερα διαθεσιμότητα vdsl, 10 ημέρες μετά τη ρευματοδότηση της. Ιστορικές στιγμές !!


Από που βλέπεις τη διαθεσιμότητα;  :Very Happy: 
Εγώ είμαι λίγο παρακάτω, στην Αραχώβης κι έχω Vodafone Σταθερή, όμως δεν βλέπω φως στον έλεγχο διαθεσιμότητας VDSL στο site της Vodafone ως υφιστάμενος πελάτης...

----------


## Jazzer

> Από που βλέπεις τη διαθεσιμότητα; 
> Εγώ είμαι λίγο παρακάτω, στην Αραχώβης κι έχω Vodafone Σταθερή, όμως δεν βλέπω φως στον έλεγχο διαθεσιμότητας VDSL στο site της Vodafone ως υφιστάμενος πελάτης...


Με αριθμό cosmote εμφανίζει διαθεσιμότητα στο site της. Για τους άλλους παρόχους θα χρειαστούν λίγες μέρες ακόμα. Η αναζήτηση έγινε με τον αριθμό cosmote των γονέων μου στο ίδιο κτίριο, καθώς είμαι για λίγες ημέρες ακόμα στη forthnet, μέχρι να ολοκληρωθεί η φορητότητα.

----------


## gegeor

Εδω στην Αγια Αναστασια  2 δρομους πανω Τιποτα  ακόμα, η 394  ειναι  σε  υπνο  ......Μαλλον τις  προαλλες  που σου ειπα  στειλτους κ εδω  δεν  τους  τραταρες  τιποτα  .....και ετσι δεν ηρθαν  ποτε  χεχε
Με το καλο  φιλε  ,  να  μας  πεις  οταν  εισαι  ενεργοποιημενος  
αντε  τελειωνουν τα βασανα  υστερα απο τοσα  χρονια......

----------


## Jazzer

> Εδω στην Αγια Αναστασια  2 δρομους πανω Τιποτα  ακόμα, η 394  ειναι  σε  υπνο  ......Μαλλον τις  προαλλες  που σου ειπα  στειλτους κ εδω  δεν  τους  τραταρες  τιποτα  .....και ετσι δεν ηρθαν  ποτε  χεχε
> Με το καλο  φιλε  ,  να  μας  πεις  οταν  εισαι  ενεργοποιημενος  
> αντε  τελειωνουν τα βασανα  υστερα απο τοσα  χρονια......


Μπα δεν ήθελαν κέρασμα, μονο τα δεδουλευμένα τους από τον καλογρίτσα...
Υπομονή λίγο καιρό ακόμα Γιώργο και θα τις ενεργοποιήσουν όλες τις καμπίνες !

----------


## Matie

Η καμπίνα ακριβώς μπροστά απο την Αγία Αναστασία έχει πάρει ρεύμα, πέρασα σήμερα και βουίζει κανονικά.

Και εγώ 2 τετράγωνα πιο κάτω προς το κάμπινγκ είμαι και κάνω υπομονή πόσα χρόνια! Λίγο ακόμα θα αντέξω.

----------


## jimmyl

Μολις 10 μερες απο την ρευματοδοτηση εχετε ενεργοποιηση , εδω 2+ μηνες και τιποτα ακομη

----------


## Jazzer

> Μολις 10 μερες απο την ρευματοδοτηση εχετε ενεργοποιηση , εδω 2+ μηνες και τιποτα ακομη


Δεν έχει νόημα να συγκρίνουμε περιοχές, εργολάβους, τεχνικούς, χρόνους ενεργοποίησης κλπ. Και αυτό διότι δε γνωρίζουμε τα χρονοδιαγράμματα τους. Η ουσία είναι ότι το νερό έχει μπει στο αυλάκι και το vdsl θα είναι γεγονός στις περιοχές μας σε Χ ημέρες ή εβδομάδες. Χρειάζεται λίγο υπομονή ακόμα, όπως κάναμε όλα τα χρόνια !  :Respekt:

----------


## psolord

Το νερο εχει μπει στο αυλακι εδω και ενα χρονο. Παει, εξατμίστηκε τωρα!  :Razz:

----------


## Zarko

> Δεν έχει νόημα να συγκρίνουμε περιοχές, *εργολάβους*, τεχνικούς, χρόνους ενεργοποίησης κλπ. Και αυτό διότι δε γνωρίζουμε τα χρονοδιαγράμματα τους.


Κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη, το να ισχυριστεί κάποιος ότι δεν υπάρχει απολύτως κανένα πρόβλημα με τον Καλογρίτσα, και ότι όλα πηγαίνουν ρολόι και βάσει χρονοδιαγραμμάτων στις περιοχές που έχει αναλάβει να ηλεκτροδοτήσει, δηλαδή τη μισή Ελλάδα περίπου, είναι απλώς άρνηση το να δει την πραγματικότητα κατάφατσα.

Ειδικά μετά από όλα αυτά που έχουν συμβεί τον τελευταίο χρόνο, με τα γεγονότα που συνέβησαν με τις τηλεοπτικές άδειες, την ανακοίνωση της Τράπεζας Αττικής προς τον όμιλο Καλογρίτσα να μην πιέζει για νέο δανεισμό, τα άπειρα ρεπορτάζ με τους μικρούς εργολάβους που έχουν δείξει στις κάμερες ένα σωρό επιταγές του Καλογρίτσα που έχουν σφραγιστεί, τους εργαζόμενους που μένουν απλήρωτοι για μήνες κτλ.

----------


## Jazzer

> Κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη, το να ισχυριστεί κάποιος ότι δεν υπάρχει απολύτως κανένα πρόβλημα με τον Καλογρίτσα, και ότι όλα πηγαίνουν ρολόι και βάσει χρονοδιαγραμμάτων στις περιοχές που έχει αναλάβει να ηλεκτροδοτήσει, δηλαδή τη μισή Ελλάδα περίπου, είναι απλώς άρνηση το να δει την πραγματικότητα κατάφατσα.
> 
> Ειδικά μετά από όλα αυτά που έχουν συμβεί τον τελευταίο χρόνο, με τα γεγονότα που συνέβησαν με τις τηλεοπτικές άδειες, την ανακοίνωση της Τράπεζας Αττικής προς τον όμιλο Καλογρίτσα να μην πιέζει για νέο δανεισμό, τα άπειρα ρεπορτάζ με τους μικρούς εργολάβους που έχουν δείξει στις κάμερες ένα σωρό επιταγές του Καλογρίτσα που έχουν σφραγιστεί, τους εργαζόμενους που μένουν απλήρωτοι για μήνες κτλ.


Καμία άρνηση της πραγματικότητας. Την ημέρα που έσκαβαν οι άνθρωποι για να ρευματοδοτήσουν την καμπίνα, πήγα επιτόπου και εκτός από τα έργα τους ρώτησα και για τα δεδουλευμένα που τους χρωστάνε και με κοίταζαν στενοχωρημένοι. Να σκάβεις με αφόρητη ζέστη και να σε αφήνουν απλήρωτο, ο ορισμός της σύγχρονης δουλείας.
Δυστυχώς όμως, αυτός είναι ο εργολάβος που ρευματοδοτεί τις καμπίνες μας και αυτό δεν αλλάζει εύκολα.

----------


## man with no name

Έχω μια απορία,εφόσον ο Καλογρίτσας δεν είναι σε κατάσταση να χειριστεί τη ρευματοδότηση όπως πρέπει γιατί δεν απεθεύνονται σε κάποιον άλλο εργολάβο;

----------


## Zarko

Μήπως επειδή είναι το χαϊδεμένο παιδί της κυβέρνησης; Εδώ πήγε να πάρει ολόκληρη τηλεοπτική άδεια πανελλαδικής εμβέλειας, με αντάλλαγμα δανεικά βοσκοτόπια...  :Razz:

----------


## ThReSh

Κάπου πήρε το μάτι μου πάντως ότι ο Τοξότης κυρήχθηκε έκπτωτος τις προηγούμενες μέρες/βδομάδες...

----------


## Mike88

ΠΑΙΔΕΣ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΝΕΟΤΕΡΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ VDSL ΠΑΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΚΑΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΣΕΡΝΟΜΑΣΤΕ ΑΠΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΩΝ !!! ΟΙ ΚΑΜΠΙΝΕΣ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΟΥΝ Η' ΜΑΣ ΤΙΣ ΕΒΑΛΑΝ ΓΙΑ ΝΤΕΚΟΡ ;

----------


## Zarko

> Κάπου πήρε το μάτι μου πάντως ότι ο Τοξότης κυρήχθηκε έκπτωτος τις προηγούμενες μέρες/βδομάδες...



*Μόνο στα Χανιά*, και πάλι εκεί απλώς *ενδέχεται* να κηρυχθεί έκπτωτος ο Τοξότης του Καλογρίτσα το επόμενο διάστημα, επειδή εκεί τα συνεργεία σταμάτησαν εντελώς τις εργασίες τους, αφού είναι απλήρωτοι για μήνες.

http://flashnews.gr/post/318783/ekpt...ektriko-diktyo

Θεωρώ ότι με την παρούσα κυβέρνηση είναι απλώς αδύνατον να ξεφορτωθούμε τον Καλογρίτσα, θα τον φάμε στη μάπα θέλουμε δεν θέλουμε, και δεν μας μένει τίποτε άλλο να κάνουμε πέρα από υπομονή. Ένα σοφό ρητό λέει: _Όταν δεν μπορείς να αποφύγεις τον βιασμό, χαλάρωσε για να τον απολαύσεις!_  :Razz: 

Τέλος του off topic από μένα, το θέμα του Τοξότη θα έπρεπε να έχει δικό του νήμα...

----------


## Chris215

> Η καμπίνα μου (390) στο λόφο, στο τέλος της οδού μπαρουξή, δείχνει από σήμερα διαθεσιμότητα vdsl, 10 ημέρες μετά τη ρευματοδότηση της. Ιστορικές στιγμές !!


Γεια σας κι από μένα. 
 :One thumb up:  Περιμένουμε τόσο καιρό για το VDSL... Παίρνω από την 364 που είναι λίγο πιο πάνω στην Μπαρουξή προς Τζον Κένεντι. Λογικά με λίγο υπομονή ακόμα θα έρθει και εκεί μεχρι τον Σεπτεμβρη ελπίζω (ας έρθει και νωρίτερα, καλοδεχούμενο είναι). Αφού στην Αγία Αναστασία εδώ δίπλα, δείχνει όντως διαθεσιμότητα τώρα!!

----------


## Jazzer

> Γεια σας κι από μένα. 
>  Περιμένουμε τόσο καιρό για το VDSL... Παίρνω από την 364 που είναι λίγο πιο πάνω στην Μπαρουξή προς Τζον Κένεντι. Λογικά με λίγο υπομονή ακόμα θα έρθει και εκεί μεχρι τον Σεπτεμβρη ελπίζω (ας έρθει και νωρίτερα, καλοδεχούμενο είναι). Αφού στην Αγία Αναστασία εδώ δίπλα, δείχνει όντως διαθεσιμότητα τώρα!!


Γειά σου γείτονα ! Η 364 δεν έχει ρευματοδοτηθεί ακόμα, θα το καταλάβεις όμως όταν δεις να σκάβουν πλησίον της. Εύχομαι αυτό να γίνει πολύ σύντομα, με δεδομένο ότι μέχρι τις 30/09 υπάρχει υποχρέωση προς την ΕΕΤΤ για παροχή vectoring σε όλες τις αναβαθμισμένες καμπίνες στο Περιστέρι. Καλές ενεργοποιήσεις σε όλους !  :Respekt:

----------


## pikatsu

Πόσες είναι περίπου οι καμπίνες που περιμένουν ενεργοποίηση; Το Σεπτέμβρη θα γίνει κανένα παρτάκι όταν βάλετε vdsl; Ακόμα και εγώ που δεν έχω σχέση με το Περιστέρι, διαβάζω το νήμα καθημερινά με αγωνία!!!

----------


## Jazzer

> Πόσες είναι περίπου οι καμπίνες που περιμένουν ενεργοποίηση; Το Σεπτέμβρη θα γίνει κανένα παρτάκι όταν βάλετε vdsl; Ακόμα και εγώ που δεν έχω σχέση με το Περιστέρι, διαβάζω το νήμα καθημερινά με αγωνία!!!


Έχω εικόνα μόνο από το λόφο αξιωματικών, οι περισσότερες καμπίνες είναι ακόμα "μουγκές", 9 μήνες μετά την τοποθέτηση τους. Το θέμα έχει κολλήσει κλασικά στη ρευματοδότηση των καμπίνων από τον εργολάβο, ευτυχώς όμως υπάρχει υποχρέωση προς την ΕΕΤΤ για παροχή vectoring έως τις 30/9, οπότε ας ελπίσουμε ότι θα ενεργοποιηθούν όλες οι καμπίνες έως την καταληκτική ημερομηνία.

----------


## Spanos

377 Κέννεντυ και Λυκοσούρας, η/δ σε εξέλιξη.

----------


## pankostas

> Έχω εικόνα μόνο από το λόφο αξιωματικών, οι περισσότερες καμπίνες είναι ακόμα "μουγκές", 9 μήνες μετά την τοποθέτηση τους. Το θέμα έχει κολλήσει κλασικά στη ρευματοδότηση των καμπίνων από τον εργολάβο, ευτυχώς όμως υπάρχει υποχρέωση προς την ΕΕΤΤ για παροχή vectoring έως τις 30/9, οπότε ας ελπίσουμε ότι θα ενεργοποιηθούν όλες οι καμπίνες έως την καταληκτική ημερομηνία.


Νομίζω ότι υπάρχει Ρήτρα και πρόστιμο στον ΟΤΕ αν είναι με δική του υπαιτιότητα η μη παροχή vectoring έως την καταληκτική ημερομηνια. Μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος!

----------


## Pokas

> Νομίζω ότι υπάρχει Ρήτρα και πρόστιμο στον ΟΤΕ αν είναι με δική του υπαιτιότητα η μη παροχή vectoring έως την καταληκτική ημερομηνια. Μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος!


Υπάρχει ρήτρα για την μη αναβάθμιση, πρόστιμο δεν υπάρχει αλλά έχει καταθέσει Εγγυητική επιστολή καλής εκτέλεσης για το σύνολο των καμπινών η οποία εαν καταπέσει(πράγμα απίθανο) είναι πολλά τα λεφτά. Δεν φέρει ευθύνη ο ΟΤΕ για την μη ρευματοδότηση ή τυχόν καθυστέρηση απο τη ΔΕΗ(ΔΕΔΔΗΕ)

----------


## Jazzer

> Υπάρχει ρήτρα για την μη αναβάθμιση, πρόστιμο δεν υπάρχει αλλά έχει καταθέσει Εγγυητική επιστολή καλής εκτέλεσης για το σύνολο των καμπινών η οποία εαν καταπέσει(πράγμα απίθανο) είναι πολλά τα λεφτά. Δεν φέρει ευθύνη ο ΟΤΕ για την μη ρευματοδότηση ή τυχόν καθυστέρηση απο τη ΔΕΗ(ΔΕΔΔΗΕ)


Πολύ σωστός !  :One thumb up:  Πρόκειται αποδεδειγμένα για υπαιτιότητα τρίτων (ΔΕΔΔΗΕ & Καλογριτσοτοξότης  :Razz:  ), κάτι που αποτελεί ισχυρό ατού για το νομικό τμήμα της cosmote, αν φτάσουν στο σημείο να ζητήσει η ΕΕΤΤ να καταπέσει η Ε/Ε καλής εκτέλεσης από την τράπεζα που την εξέδωσε. 
Ακραία σενάρια, δε νομίζω πάντως να φτάσει εκεί το πράγμα, θεωρώ πιο πιθανό να ενεργοποιηθούν όλες οι καμπίνες εντός του προβλεπόμενου χρόνου που έχει θέσει η ΕΕΤΤ, ή η τελευταία να μην ασκήσει το δικαίωμα κατάπτωσης της εγγυητικής επιστολής, δίνοντας ακόμα και παράταση χρόνου στην cosmote.

----------


## Pokas

> Πολύ σωστός !  Πρόκειται αποδεδειγμένα για υπαιτιότητα τρίτων (ΔΕΔΔΗΕ & Καλογριτσοτοξότης  ), κάτι που αποτελεί ισχυρό ατού για το νομικό τμήμα της cosmote, αν φτάσουν στο σημείο να ζητήσει η ΕΕΤΤ να καταπέσει η Ε/Ε καλής εκτέλεσης από την τράπεζα που την εξέδωσε. 
> Ακραία σενάρια, δε νομίζω πάντως να φτάσει εκεί το πράγμα, θεωρώ πιο πιθανό να ενεργοποιηθούν όλες οι καμπίνες εντός του προβλεπόμενου χρόνου που έχει θέσει η ΕΕΤΤ, ή η τελευταία να μην ασκήσει το δικαίωμα κατάπτωσης της εγγυητικής επιστολής, δίνοντας ακόμα και παράταση χρόνου στην cosmote.


Οπως τα λες. Είναι απίθανο να καταπέσει ΕΕ της Cosmote. Για να ζητήσει κάτι τέτοιο η ΕΕΤΤ σημαίνει οτι θα βρεθεί σε ρήξη με τον μεγαλύτερο πελάτη της. Και δεν θα καταπέσει αν δεν έχουν αναβαθμιστεί πχ 100 καμπίνες απο τις 6.000, ιδίως αν δεν είναι υπαιτιότητα της. Αφετέρου δεν θυμάμαι το κείμενο της ΕΕ ακριβώς αλλα δεν νομίζω να λέει παροχή και ενεργοποίηση Vectoring, 
 αλλά αναβάθμιση καμπινών.

----------


## Jazzer

Ενεργοποίηση σήμερα μετά από 3 ημέρες ταλαιπωρίας και εκνευρισμού, καθώς την Παρασκευή στις 12.00 το μεσημέρι (ημέρα φορητότητας από Forthnet), κόπηκε τηλέφωνο και internet. 
Ξεκίνησε μια απίστευτη ταλαιπωρία και αλλεπάλληλα τηλεφωνήματα στο 13888, κυριολεκτικά σε 15 διαφορετικά άτομα του εμπορικού και του τεχνικού τμήματος. 
Μου έλεγαν διάφορα απίστευτα πράγματα, ότι την γραμμή την έχει ακόμα η Forthnet (δεν ίσχυε κάτι τέτοιο), ότι υπήρξε αστοχία του συστήματος, ότι δε με βλέπουν στο σύστημα και άλλα πολλά. 
Ζητούσα επίμονα προϊστάμενο (δεν εμφανιζόταν), μου έλεγαν ότι έχει δρομολογηθεί η διαδικασία, επέμενα ότι έμεινα 3 ολόκληρες ημέρες χωρίς τηλεφωνία και internet.
Τελικά σήμερα το πρωί στις 10.00 αφού δεν έβγαζα άκρη, πήγα ο ίδιος στο Α/Κ στον Άγιο Αντώνιο και επέμεινα να μιλήσω με τον προϊστάμενο του τεχνικού τμήματος της περιοχής (να σημειωθεί ότι δεν επιτρέπεται η είσοδος στο κτίριο). Ο άνθρωπος με δέχθηκε και μου είπε ότι εκκρεμούσε η μικτονόμηση και ότι θα γινόταν εντός της ημέρας με δική του παρέμβαση, κάτι που έγινε πριν από λίγο. 
Τέλος καλό, εύχομαι σε όλους καλές ενεργοποιήσεις και να μην σας συμβεί αυτό που πέρασα 3 ημέρες.  :Smile:

----------


## gegeor

Επιτελους  φιλε!!! χαλαλι  η ταλαιπωρια  υστερα απο τοσα  χρονια  κ μονο να βλεπεις  αυτα τα νουμερα  νομιζω  αξιζε....
αντε κ στα δικα μας  ,να  δω  ποτε......χεχε
 :Worthy:

----------


## Jazzer

> Επιτελους  φιλε!!! χαλαλι  η ταλαιπωρια  υστερα απο τοσα  χρονια  κ μονο να βλεπεις  αυτα τα νουμερα  νομιζω  αξιζε....
> αντε κ στα δικα μας  ,να  δω  ποτε......χεχε


Με το καλό Γιώργη, γρήγορα ενεργοποίηση σε όλους σας ! Το καλύτερο δώρο για τα γενέθλια μου σήμερα ! Πάντως, τέτοια βαβέλ και ασυνεννοησία δεν την περίμενα με τίποτα από την cosmote !!

----------


## Spanos

> Με το καλό Γιώργη, γρήγορα ενεργοποίηση σε όλους σας ! Το καλύτερο δώρο για τα γενέθλια μου σήμερα ! Πάντως, τέτοια βαβέλ και ασυνεννοησία δεν την περίμενα με τίποτα από την cosmote !!


Λείπουν ολοι διακοπες προφανώς και δεν υπήρχε κανείς να κάνει τη μικτονόμηση. Πολύχρονος  :One thumb up:

----------


## Jazzer

> Λείπουν ολοι διακοπες προφανώς και δεν υπήρχε κανείς να κάνει τη μικτονόμηση. Πολύχρονος


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ, να είσαι πάντα καλά !!  :Smile: 
Δεν έγραψα τίποτα στο φόρουμ κατά τη διάρκεια της τριήμερης διακοπής, αφού λόγω αγανάκτησης και εκνευρισμού με αυτά που μου έλεγαν, δεν είχα καλή διάθεση. 
Στην αρχή επέμεναν ότι η Forthnet μου διέκοψε το internet πριν ολοκληρωθεί η φορητότητα, όμως μετά από τηλ. συνομιλία με την τεχνική υποστήριξη της πρώτης, η cosmote τα μάζεψε και μίλαγαν για "αστοχία" κατά τη διαδικασία φορητότητας. Π'αντως ο προιστάμενος του τεχνικού τμήματος Περιστερίου, παραδέχθηκε σήμερα ότι οι τεχνικοί πεδίου είναι τρεις και ο κούκος, ενώ τρέχουν και δε φτάνουν...
Αυτές τις ημέρες αναγκάστηκα και αγόρασα με 10 ευρώ 5 GB cosmote internet με το usb στικάκι τους, ενώ χάλασα άλλα περίπου 5 GB σε tethering για τις ανάγκες της οικογένειας σε internet αυτές τις 3 ημέρες. Τελικά μου έδωσαν σήμερα 10 GB στο καρτοκινητό για 1 μήνα, ως αποζημίωση. Για το τηλ. δε μας πείραξε πολύ, καθώς μας καλούσαν στο κινητό.
Πάντως, το όλο σκηνικό μου θύμισε την περιπέτεια μου πριν χρόνια με την on telecoms στο ξεκίνημα της, τέτοιο φιάσκο !

----------


## psolord

> Με το καλό Γιώργη, γρήγορα ενεργοποίηση σε όλους σας ! Το καλύτερο δώρο για τα γενέθλια μου σήμερα ! Πάντως, τέτοια βαβέλ και ασυνεννοησία δεν την περίμενα με τίποτα από την cosmote !!


Να τα χιλιασεις φιλε Jazzer.

Τα mbit εννοω!  :Razz: 

Τι αποσταση εχεις απο την καμπινα περιπου;

----------


## Jazzer

> Να τα χιλιασεις φιλε Jazzer.
> 
> Τα mbit εννοω! 
> 
> Τι αποσταση εχεις απο την καμπινα περιπου;


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ !!  :Smile: 
150 μέτρα μέχρι το box του κτιρίου, όπου από εκεί και για 30 περίπου μέτρα utp cat6 μέχρι την κεντρική πρίζα που συνδέεται το router.

----------


## psolord

:One thumb up: 

Καπου τοσο ειμαι και εγω.

Καλοδουλευτη!  :Smile:

----------


## zatast

> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ !! 
> 150 μέτρα μέχρι το box του κτιρίου, όπου από εκεί και για 30 περίπου μέτρα utp cat6 μέχρι την κεντρική πρίζα που συνδέεται το router.


Συγχαρητηρια και πολυχρονος!!

Σχετικα με τη ρευματοδοτηση ξερει κανεις αν το αυτοκολλητο για το ρευμα που εχουν στην δεξια πλευρα οι νεες καμπινες ειναι ενδειξη οτι ηλεκτροδοτηθηκε μια καμπινα ή το εχουν εξαρχης με την τοποθετηση τους παροτι δεν εχουν ηλεκτροδοτηθει ?

----------


## jkoukos

Είναι ένδειξη για την θέση του μετρητή κατανάλωσης. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι έχει ήδη εγκατασταθεί και τροφοδοτείται η καμπίνα.

----------


## zatast

κι εγω την ιδια εντυπωση ειχα γιατι η συγκεκριμενη φωτο που εβαλα ειναι απο τη μερα της εγκαταστασης.οποτε αναμενουμε ποτε θα προχωρησουν και λιγα στενα πιο περα να δωσουν στην 372,373 κ.α

----------


## ngc4486

Μπορείς να επιβεβαιώσεις την ηλεκτροδότηση της καμπίνας από τον θόρυβο που κάνει, ειδικά με τη ζέστη που έχει αυτές τις μέρες τα fan δουλεύουν στο full.

Στη καμπίνα που καλύπτει τη γραμμή μου (346) οι χρόνοι μέχρι στιγμής έχουν ως εξής:

24/9/2016 τοποθέτηση νέου k/v
15/7/2017 εργασίες ρευματοδότησης, που ολοκληρώθηκαν εντός της ίδιας ημέρας
4/8/2017 διαθεσιμότητα VDSL από τον ΟΤΕ (αναζήτηση με διεύθυνση)
7/8/2017 διαθεσιμότητα VDSL από Vodafone (αναζήτηση με αριθμό ως υφιστάμενος συνδρομητής)

Και τώρα αναμένω να συμπληρώσω και την τελευταία ημ/νια του δράματος!

----------


## toxicgarbage

ΝΙΚΑΜΕ αδερφια στο γηπεδο του ηφαιστου,ο κατακτητης βρισκεται σε ατακτη υποχωρηση!!!

----------


## Stathisgr

> 377 Κέννεντυ και Λυκοσούρας, η/δ σε εξέλιξη.


8 μέρες μετά εν τω μεταξύ, η τρύπα είναι ακόμα ανοιχτή και τα καλώδια χύμα.

Ελπίζω σιγά σιγά να τελειώσουν και να ανέβουν προς τα πάνω, βέβαια αν είναι τα συνεργεία 3 και ο κούκος δεν το βλέπω.

Υπομονή (μας)  :Whistle:

----------


## ngc4486

> 8 μέρες μετά εν τω μεταξύ, η τρύπα είναι ακόμα ανοιχτή και τα καλώδια χύμα.
> 
> Ελπίζω σιγά σιγά να τελειώσουν και να ανέβουν προς τα πάνω, βέβαια αν είναι τα συνεργεία 3 και ο κούκος δεν το βλέπω.
> 
> Υπομονή (μας)


Το μεσημέρι έκλεισαν την τρύπα που είχε δημιουργηθεί για την 377, το προστατευτικό πλέγμα παραμένει γιατί δεν έχουν αντικατασταθεί οι πλάκες στο πεζοδρόμιο.

----------


## psolord

Που είναι η 377; Στην 378 πρέπει να είμαι. Νομίζω. Έχω χασει τη μπάλα τόσο καιρό που περιμένουμε. :Razz:

----------


## ngc4486

> Που είναι η 377; Στην 378 πρέπει να είμαι. Νομίζω. Έχω χασει τη μπάλα τόσο καιρό που περιμένουμε.


 :ROFL:  Κέννεντυ και Λυκοσούρας γωνία

----------


## psolord

A ναι η 378 πρεπει να ειναι Λυκοσουρας και Παρνωνος!

Ε,ε,ερχεται!  :Razz:

----------


## Jazzer

Άντε με το καλό ενεργοποίηση vdsl σε όλους !  :One thumb up:  
Εννοείται ότι με το που ολοκληρωθεί η ρευματοδότηση, μετά από λίγες ημέρες (ίσως και λιγότερο από εβδομάδα), όσοι έχουν πάροχο την cosmote να κάνουν έλεγχο καθημερινά για διαθεσιμότητα, ενώ όσοι έχουν άλλο πάροχο αναμένουν λίγες ημέρες ακόμα !  :Smile:

----------


## 2048dsl

> Εννοείται ότι με το που ολοκληρωθεί η ρευματοδότηση, μετά από λίγες ημέρες (ίσως και λιγότερο από εβδομάδα), όσοι έχουν πάροχο την cosmote να κάνουν έλεγχο καθημερινά για διαθεσιμότητα, ενώ όσοι έχουν άλλο πάροχο αναμένουν λίγες ημέρες ακόμα !


Δεν πιστευω να ισχυει διοτι η δικη μου καμπινα σε αλλο δημο εδω και 2 μηνες εχει ρευματοποιηθει αλλα σε καθημερινο ελεγχο μεσω router παραμενω σταθερα στα 30000kbps στο Attainable Rate 180-200 μετρα απο καμπίνα

----------


## psolord

Αμα εχεις ηδη VDSL απο Αστικο Κεντρο, δε νομιζω να σου αλλαξουν τη συνδεση και να τη βαλουν στην καμπινα. Εκτος αν ζητησεις αναβαθμιση στα 50mbit.

----------


## 2048dsl

> Αμα εχεις ηδη VDSL απο Αστικο Κεντρο, δε νομιζω να σου αλλαξουν τη συνδεση και να τη βαλουν στην καμπινα. Εκτος αν ζητησεις αναβαθμιση στα 50mbit.


ειμαι 800 μετρα απο το αστικο κεντρο και μιλησα με 13888 και τελικα εχεις δικιο περνο απο αστικο κεντρο.. θα με καλεσουν αυτοι μολις δοθει διθεσημοτητα 50αρι απο καμπινα

----------


## psolord

:One thumb up:

----------


## zatast

> ειμαι 800 μετρα απο το αστικο κεντρο και μιλησα με 13888 και τελικα εχεις δικιο περνο απο αστικο κεντρο.. θα με καλεσουν αυτοι μολις δοθει διθεσημοτητα 50αρι απο καμπινα


απο τη στιγμη που δεν εχεις κανει αιτηση για αναβαθμιση θα προτεινα να μην βασιστεις σε αυτο που σου ειπαν αλλα να κοιτας μονος σου στον "Ελεγχο διαθεσιμοτητας" ποτε θα ειναι για την περιοχη σου.κι εμενα μου ειχαν πει οτι υπαρχει επιλογη βασει της οποιας θα λαμβανα sms στο κινητο οταν ενεργοποιηθει αλλα καμμια σχεση.Οταν ξαναρωτησα μου ειπαν οτι δεν υπαρχει τετοια επιλογη και το μονο ακριβες ειναι ελεγχος στο site ή απευθειας επικοινωνια.

----------


## 2048dsl

> απο τη στιγμη που δεν εχεις κανει αιτηση για αναβαθμιση θα προτεινα να μην βασιστεις σε αυτο που σου ειπαν αλλα να κοιτας μονος σου στον "Ελεγχο διαθεσιμοτητας" ποτε θα ειναι για την περιοχη σου.κι εμενα μου ειχαν πει οτι υπαρχει επιλογη βασει της οποιας θα λαμβανα sms στο κινητο οταν ενεργοποιηθει αλλα καμμια σχεση.Οταν ξαναρωτησα μου ειπαν οτι δεν υπαρχει τετοια επιλογη και το μονο ακριβες ειναι ελεγχος στο site ή απευθειας επικοινωνια.


Mου ειχε βγαλει παλιοτερα πριν 6 μηνες διαθεσιμοτητα σε 50αρι αλλα μολις με εβαλαν σε προφιλ 50 επιανα το μαξιμουμ upload και 33000Kbps σε download επειδη περνω απο αστικο κεντρο

----------


## chdarmas

> Συγχαρητηρια και πολυχρονος!!
> 
> Σχετικα με τη ρευματοδοτηση ξερει κανεις αν το αυτοκολλητο για το ρευμα που εχουν στην δεξια πλευρα οι νεες καμπινες ειναι ενδειξη οτι ηλεκτροδοτηθηκε μια καμπινα ή το εχουν εξαρχης με την τοποθετηση τους παροτι δεν εχουν ηλεκτροδοτηθει ?


στην αριστερή πλευρά της καμπίνας βάζεις το αυτι σου επάνω και αν ακους ανεμιστηράκια έχει ρεύμα  :Cool:

----------


## griniaris

στην δεξια πλευρα οπως κοιτας την καμπινα ειναι το ρευμα κσι ο ενεργος εξοπλισμος.

----------


## psolord

Παιδια οποιος ειναι κοντα σε καμπινα, να την ακουσει δεξια αριστερα πανω κατω να ειμαστε σιγουροι! :Razz: 

- - - Updated - - -

Εγω λεω να παω πρωι, με μια ασπρη ρομπα και στηθοσκοπιο και αμα περασει καμια γιαγιακα, να βαλω το στηθοσκοπιο πανω στην καμπινα και να πω:

-Για βηξε!  :Razz:

----------


## Jazzer

> Παιδια οποιος ειναι κοντα σε καμπινα, να την ακουσει δεξια αριστερα πανω κατω να ειμαστε σιγουροι!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Εγω λεω να παω πρωι, με μια ασπρη ρομπα και στηθοσκοπιο και αμα περασει καμια γιαγιακα, να βαλω το στηθοσκοπιο πανω στην καμπινα και να πω:
> 
> -Για βηξε!


Ο γιατρός της καμπίνας σας !  :Laughing:

----------


## jkoukos

> στην αριστερή πλευρά της καμπίνας βάζεις το αυτι σου επάνω και αν ακους ανεμιστηράκια έχει ρεύμα





> στην δεξια πλευρα οπως κοιτας την καμπινα ειναι το ρευμα κσι ο ενεργος εξοπλισμος.


Ανάλογα την καμπίνα, μπαίνει είτε δεξιά είτε αριστερά η τροφοδότηση και αντίστοιχη είναι η εσωτερική διαρρύθμιση.

----------


## allnetworks

Καλησπέρα

Σήμερα είδα έξω από την 387 Τζων κέννεντυ & Χρυσάνθου τη δεή να σκάβει. Τους ρώτησα πότε θα δώσουν ρεύμα και είπαν μέσα στην επόμενη εβδομάδα. Ο οτέ αφού δώσει ρεύμα δίνει κατευθείαν vdsl η θα περιμένουμε κανα δύο μήνες ακόμα

----------


## ngc4486

> Καλησπέρα
> 
> Σήμερα είδα έξω από την 387 Τζων κέννεντυ & Χρυσάνθου τη δεή να σκάβει. Τους ρώτησα πότε θα δώσουν ρεύμα και είπαν μέσα στην επόμενη εβδομάδα. Ο οτέ αφού δώσει ρεύμα δίνει κατευθείαν vdsl η θα περιμένουμε κανα δύο μήνες ακόμα


Καλησπέρα, οι χρόνοι στη δική μου περίπτωση (καμπίνα 346 στην οδό Παρθενίου) είχαν ως εξής:

15/7/2017 εργασίες ρευματοδότησης, που ολοκληρώθηκαν εντός της ίδιας ημέρας
4/8/2017 διαθεσιμότητα VDSL από τον ΟΤΕ (αναζήτηση με διεύθυνση)
7/8/2017 διαθεσιμότητα VDSL από Vodafone (αναζήτηση με αριθμό ως υφιστάμενος συνδρομητής)
23/8/2017 ενεργοποίηση της σύνδεσής μου μέσω Vodafone

----------


## zatast

Μετα την 387 οπου εχουν σκαψει και επι της Κενεντι κανοντας 5 μετρα σουρωτηρι (για να το πω ευγενικα) φαινεται οτι αρχισαν να παιρνουν μπρος και εσκαψαν και στην 383 (Καλαβρυτων και Παρνηθος).Αντε επιτελους να παρουμε κι εμεις σειρα στην 373 δυο στενα πιο περα.Ας ελπισουμε μεχρι τελη Σεπτεβρη να δουμε χαρα στα σκε...εεεε...  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: ....  στο Internet μας !!

----------


## Sinic

Απ'την πάνω μεριά της τζων κεννεντυ ποτε θα ρθουν αραγε...ειδε κανεις κανα μαστορα;;

----------


## allnetworks

Επειδή πήρα τηλέφωνο στον ote και ρώτησα από τι φαίνεται μάλλον θα δώσουν σε όλες ρεύμα και μετά θα αρχίσουν να δίνουν υπηρεσία. Οπότε το βλέπω για τέλος Σεπτέμβρη. Άντε να δούμε τουλάχιστον υπάρχει κινητικότητα.

----------


## Jazzer

Υπομονή, φαίνεται ότι έχουν αρχίσει να ρευματοδοτούν συστηματικά καμπίνες στο λόφο αξιωματικών, πιστεύω ότι μέχρι τέλος Σεπτεμβρίου θα παίζουν full vdsl !  :Smile:

----------


## greg.chalk

Καλησπέρα,

απο'τι φαίνεται έχουν σκάψει για ρεύμα στην 348 Πιερίας και πόρου. 
Επίσης έκανε και θόρυβο.

----------


## zatast

oμοιως εργασιες ρευματοδοτησης και στην καμπινα εξω απο την Α' ΔΟΥ (νομιζω η 380).αντε μπραβο ...αντε μπραβο!!

----------


## alexvsbcity

Εμείς από εδώ,  άσπρα χώματα μεριά,  ακόμα περιμένουμε. Η καμπίνα μου κλείνει ακριβώς 12 μήνες μέσα Σεπτεμβρίου από την εγκατάσταση.

Θυμάμαι είχαμε χαρές στο σπίτι όταν είχαν ξεκίνησε εργασίες, ποιος να μας το έλεγε τι θα γινόταν

----------


## mike_871

> Εμείς από εδώ,  άσπρα χώματα μεριά,  ακόμα περιμένουμε. Η καμπίνα μου κλείνει ακριβώς 12 μήνες μέσα Σεπτεμβρίου από την εγκατάσταση.
> 
> Θυμάμαι είχαμε χαρές στο σπίτι όταν είχαν ξεκίνησε εργασίες, ποιος να μας το έλεγε τι θα γινόταν


Θα προτιμουσες να μην ειχε μπει?

----------


## alexvsbcity

Θα προτιμούσα να είχα μια αξιοπρεπή γραμμή ίντερνετ.

----------


## dmitspan

3 εβδομάδες έλειψα και καμία αλλαγή εδώ πάνω. Μια χελώνα ΔΕΗτζής θα είχε τελειώσει πιο γρήγορα

----------


## allnetworks

Κάτι ακόμα όποιος δεν κάνει vsdl σύνδεση θα παραμείνει στα ίδια χάλια δεν πρόκειται να τον ρίξουν στο κύκλωμα με τις οπτικές ίνες. Αυτό είναι πληροφορία από τεχνικό από μέσα από τον οτέ. Θα γίνει κάποια στιγμή αλλά πολύ αργότερα.

----------


## Chris215

Κι εμένα αυτό μου είπε ΟΤΕτζής Περιστερίου που είχα μιλήσει στο τηλέφωνο πριν απο μερικούς μήνες.

----------


## atux_null

> Κάτι ακόμα όποιος δεν κάνει vsdl σύνδεση θα παραμείνει στα ίδια χάλια δεν πρόκειται να τον ρίξουν στο κύκλωμα με τις οπτικές ίνες. Αυτό είναι πληροφορία από τεχνικό από μέσα από τον οτέ. Θα γίνει κάποια στιγμή αλλά πολύ αργότερα.


Καλησπέρα. Όντως ισχύει αυτό, αλλά για τον πρώτο χρόνο εμπορικής λειτουργίας της καμπίνας. κατόπιν όσοι ανήκουν στον ΟΤΕ μεταφέρονται στην καμπίνα, εκτός αν έχουν σταθερό καλώδιο από το ΑΚ. ο λόγος είναι για να γίνει η μετάβαση σε ευρυζωνική τηλεφωνία.
Ήδη σε κάποιους δήμους που παίζουν καιρό με καμπίνες, το έχουν κάνει. έχω 3 γνωστούς στο Μαρούσι και ανήκουν στον ΟΤΕ σε adsl που συγχρονίζει στα 19Μ ενώ πριν την μετάβαση στην καμπίνα παίζανε στα 3Μ. η απόσταση δε, είναι τεράστια από το ΑΚ.

----------


## jkoukos

Δεν ισχύει αυτό. Το κάνουν σε ελάχιστες περιπτώσεις όπου είναι πολύ μακρυά από το Α/Κ και με προβληματικό δίκτυο στην περιοχή.
Από το 2012 που ξεκίνησαν οι αναβαθμίσεις, ζήτημα είναι αν μέχρι σήμερα υπάρχουν 500 τέτοιες συνδέσεις σε ένα σύνολο περίπου 12 χιλιάδων καμπίνων.
Εξάλλου αύριο-μεθαύριο με την ενεργοποίηση του Vectoring, απαγορεύεται το ADSL από τις καμπίνες.

----------


## atux_null

αν και έχω αρκετά παραδείγματα και αντίθετη άποψη, θα μείνω σε αυτό που λες ότι απαγορεύεται το adsl λόγω vectoring.

----------


## jkoukos

Ο ίδιος ο ΟΤΕ αναφέρει (στην διαβούλευση για τον νέο κανονισμό χοντρικής πρόσβασης) ότι μέχρι σήμερα οι συνδέσεις VDSL από τις νέες καμπίνες κυμαίνονται ανά περίπτωση στο 10-15% σε όλη την επικράτεια, από το σύνολο εν δυνάμει συνδέσεων. Με αυτά τα νούμερα είναι ασύμφορο ακόμη να δώσουν ADSL, αφού θα είναι ανταγωνιστικό τουλάχιστον με τα 30άρια πακέτα.
Πρώτα το εφάρμοσε στις καμπίνες ONU από τις οποίες έδινε αποκλειστικά σε δικούς του πελάτες ADSL και όταν αυτές αναβαθμίσθηκαν συνέχισαν να υπάρχουν οι παλιές συνδέσεις. Οι άλλοι πάροχοι πριν δεν μπορούσαν και μετά δεν ενδιαφέρονται (οικονομικά ασύμφορο στην χοντρική).
Στη συνέχεια το έκανε, όπως ανέφερα, σε ελάχιστες περιπτώσεις που αποτελούν την ισχνή μειοψηφία σε σχέση με το σύνολο των συνδέσεων ADSL που έχει ως πάροχος.

----------


## Hetfield

Το ADSL θα παψει να υφισταται γιατι πολυ απλα τα profiles ειναι ασυμβατα με vectoring.
Ομως οι ταχυτητες ADSL δεν θα παψουν να υφιστανται.

Διορθωστε με αν κανω λαθος αλλα νομιζω οτι οι συνδρομητες με προβληματα στο ADSL που συνδεθηκαν σε καμπινα ατελως, πηραν G.993.5 17a (VDSL), απλα εβαλαν κοφτη σε ταχυτητες παρμοιες του ADSL.

----------


## jkoukos

Σήμερα όσοι έχουν σύνδεση ADSL από το DSLAM της καμπίνας:
α. Με εξοπλισμό ADSL έχουν συγχρονισμό σε ADSL και ταχύτητα (λόγω μάσκας) 14-18Mbps.
β. Με εξοπλισμό VDSL έχουν συγχρονισμό σε VDSL και ταχύτητα 24Mbps.

To θέμα είναι ότι το ADSL είναι ασύμβατο με το vectoring, άρα ο εξοπλισμός του χρήστη πρέπει να είναι VDSL και συμβατός με το vectoring. Αυτός που δίνει ο ΟΤΕ είναι, αλλά όχι των άλλων παρόχων σε μεγάλο βαθμό.
Επίσης στον υπό διαβούλευση κανονισμό υπάρχει πρόταση (που μάλλον θα ισχύσει) ότι όσοι χρήστες έχουν μη συμβατό εξοπλισμό vectored, θα έχουν μειωμένο συγχρονισμό σε μεγάλο βαθμό, για να μην επηρεάζονται οι άλλες συνδέσεις της ίδιας καμπίνας.

Πιστεύω ότι όταν ενεργοποιηθεί το vectoring και αργότερα έχουμε μεγαλύτερα πακέτα (που ήδη προβλέπονται, π.χ. 100/10), τότε σιγά-σιγά θα αρχίσουν να παρέχουν ταχύτητες ADSL από τις καμπίνες. Βασικά θεωρώ ότι για τους παρόχους που παίρνουν χοντρική είναι ασύμφορο και πιθανότατα θα δίνουν τα μικρότερα πακέτα VDSL στην ίδια τιμή του ADSL.

----------


## Pokas

> Σήμερα όσοι έχουν σύνδεση ADSL από το DSLAM της καμπίνας:
> α. Με εξοπλισμό ADSL έχουν συγχρονισμό σε ADSL και ταχύτητα (λόγω μάσκας) 14-18Mbps.
> β. Με εξοπλισμό VDSL έχουν συγχρονισμό σε VDSL και ταχύτητα 24Mbps.
> 
> To θέμα είναι ότι το ADSL είναι ασύμβατο με το vectoring, άρα ο εξοπλισμός του χρήστη πρέπει να είναι VDSL και συμβατός με το vectoring. Αυτός που δίνει ο ΟΤΕ είναι, αλλά όχι των άλλων παρόχων σε μεγάλο βαθμό.
> Επίσης στον υπό διαβούλευση κανονισμό υπάρχει πρόταση (που μάλλον θα ισχύσει) ότι όσοι χρήστες έχουν μη συμβατό εξοπλισμό vectored, θα έχουν μειωμένο συγχρονισμό σε μεγάλο βαθμό, για να μην επηρεάζονται οι άλλες συνδέσεις της ίδιας καμπίνας.
> 
> Πιστεύω ότι όταν ενεργοποιηθεί το vectoring και αργότερα έχουμε μεγαλύτερα πακέτα (που ήδη προβλέπονται, π.χ. 100/10), τότε σιγά-σιγά θα αρχίσουν να παρέχουν ταχύτητες ADSL από τις καμπίνες. Βασικά θεωρώ ότι για τους παρόχους που παίρνουν χοντρική είναι ασύμφορο και πιθανότατα θα δίνουν τα μικρότερα πακέτα VDSL στην ίδια τιμή του ADSL.


Ερώτησεις
1. Ο συγχρονισμός VDSL στο (β) είναι; 30? 24? 
2. Ίσως το έχω ξαναρωτήσει αλλά ας κάνουμε φρεσκάρισμα: Εγώ βάζω απο καμπίνα VDSL vectored, το διπλανό σπίτι δεν έχει κάνει τπτ, έχει απο παλιά ADSL απο ΑΚ, ωστόσο τα καλώδια μας είναι κοινά( ίδιο απερχόμενο προς ΚΑΦΑΟ), ποιος επηρεάζεται και αν και πιο πολύ; 

Θενξ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## dmitspan

Είδα ψες τ'απόγευμα κάτι σκαψίματα δίπλα σε καμπίνες πέριξ Θηβών χαμηλά στο ύψος Κένεντυ, λογικά σας έρχεται ρεύμα

----------


## jkoukos

> 1. Ο συγχρονισμός VDSL στο (β) είναι; 30? 24? 
> 2. Ίσως το έχω ξαναρωτήσει αλλά ας κάνουμε φρεσκάρισμα: Εγώ βάζω απο καμπίνα VDSL vectored, το διπλανό σπίτι δεν έχει κάνει τπτ, έχει απο παλιά ADSL απο ΑΚ, ωστόσο τα καλώδια μας είναι κοινά( ίδιο απερχόμενο προς ΚΑΦΑΟ), ποιος επηρεάζεται και αν και πιο πολύ;


1. Ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού VDSL 24/1, όσο και το πακέτο του συμβολαίου σε ADSL.
2. Επηρεάζονται οι vectored συνδέσεις, ανάλογα την απόσταση που τρέχουν μαζί στο ίδιο καλώδιο. Γι' αυτό ζητείται να αλλαχθούν τα CPE των ADSL, άλλως να υπάρχει δραματική μείωση στον συγχρονισμό τους.

----------


## Pokas

> 1. Ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού VDSL 24/1, όσο και το πακέτο του συμβολαίου σε ADSL.
> 2. Επηρεάζονται οι vectored συνδέσεις, ανάλογα την απόσταση που τρέχουν μαζί στο ίδιο καλώδιο. Γι' αυτό ζητείται να αλλαχθούν τα CPE των ADSL, άλλως να υπάρχει δραματική μείωση στον συγχρονισμό τους.


Thanks! πχ για απόσταση απο καμπίνα μέχρι σπίτι είναι 650 μέτρα, μάλλον πολύ επηρεάζει ε;

----------


## griniaris

εξαρταται και απο αλλους παραγοντες.  

Οπως πχ τι καλωδιο ειναι αυτο που ερχεται απο την καμπινα στο σπιτι σου. 
Ειναι 30 ζευγων?  ειναι 100?  ειναι 200?   Οσο περισσοτερα και οσο περισσοτερα απο αυτα ειναι "ενεργα" τοτε τοσο μεγαλυτερος θορυβος.
Ειναι σε καλη κατασταση? ειναι μονοκομματο η "μπαλωμενο" λογω βλαβης?


Φυσικα ειναι και παρα πολλοι αλλοι παραγοντες.  :Smile:

----------


## Pokas

> εξαρταται και απο αλλους παραγοντες.  
> 
> Οπως πχ τι καλωδιο ειναι αυτο που ερχεται απο την καμπινα στο σπιτι σου. 
> Ειναι 30 ζευγων?  ειναι 100?  ειναι 200?   Οσο περισσοτερα και οσο περισσοτερα απο αυτα ειναι "ενεργα" τοτε τοσο μεγαλυτερος θορυβος.
> Ειναι σε καλη κατασταση? ειναι μονοκομματο η "μπαλωμενο" λογω βλαβης?
> 
> 
> Φυσικα ειναι και παρα πολλοι αλλοι παραγοντες.


Ναι σίγουρα, μιλάμε για αραιοκατοικημένη περιοχή, όπου φέυγει καλώδιο απο το ΚΑΦΑΟ, πάει σε box και απο εκεί μοιράζεται σε 10-15 σπίτια max εναέρια

----------


## jkoukos

Συνήθως δεν φεύγει από την καμπίνα αμέσως εναέριο, αλλά ξεκινά ένα (ή περισσότερα) υπόγειο 100 ή παραπάνω ζευγών που διαχωρίζεται σε box πάνω σε κολόνες, από τα οποία φεύγουν μικρότερα των 10-20 ζευγών που μοιράζονται στις οικοδομές.

----------


## Pokas

> Συνήθως δεν φεύγει από την καμπίνα αμέσως εναέριο, αλλά ξεκινά ένα (ή περισσότερα) υπόγειο 100 ή παραπάνω ζευγών που διαχωρίζεται σε box πάνω σε κολόνες, από τα οποία φεύγουν μικρότερα των 10-20 ζευγών που μοιράζονται στις οικοδομές.


Εδώ που μένω εγώ πάει απο καμπίνα υπόγειο μέχρι το κεντρικό box(πιο μεγάλο απο τα υπόλοιπα), απο εκεί όλα εναέρια πάνε σε άλλα box και απο εκεί στις μονοκατοικίες(δεν έχει πολυκατοικίες).
Λογικά σε εμάς κρίνοντας απο την διατομή του καλωδίου στο box είναι <100 ζεύγη.

----------


## jkoukos

Άρα η δικιά σου γραμμή τρέχει μαζί με 99 άλλες για Χ μέτρα και μετά με λιγότερες για Υ μέτρα. 
Πόσο εύκολο είναι να γνωρίζεις πόσες είναι οι ενεργές συνδέσεις σε κάθε ένα από αυτά τα τμήματα και σε ποια υπηρεσία, ώστε να βγάλεις αξιόπιστο συμπέρασμα για το μέγεθος της μείωσης λόγω crosstalk; Και παράλληλα να γνωρίζεις την μείωση λόγω της κατάστασης του δικτύου.

----------


## Pokas

> Άρα η δικιά σου γραμμή τρέχει μαζί με 99 άλλες για Χ μέτρα και μετά με λιγότερες για Υ μέτρα. 
> Πόσο εύκολο είναι να γνωρίζεις πόσες είναι οι ενεργές συνδέσεις σε κάθε ένα από αυτά τα τμήματα και σε ποια υπηρεσία, ώστε να βγάλεις αξιόπιστο συμπέρασμα για το μέγεθος της μείωσης λόγω crosstalk; Και παράλληλα να γνωρίζεις την μείωση λόγω της κατάστασης του δικτύου.


Ναι.
Καθόλου...

----------


## Sinic

Σκαβουν τώρα και στην 343



sorry για την εικονα δεν ηθελα να φανω περιεργος :P
Εντύπωση μου κάνει που ήρθαν Κυριακάτικα..

----------


## jimmyl

Προσπαθουν να τηρηθει το χρονοδιαγραμα οσο γινεται βεβαια γιατι αυτη η λεξη στην Ελλαδα ειναι αγνωστη

----------


## gegeor

> Σκαβουν τώρα και στην 343
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 185717
> 
> sorry για την εικονα δεν ηθελα να φανω περιεργος :P
> Εντύπωση μου κάνει που ήρθαν Κυριακάτικα..


φίλε καλησπέρα
που ειναι η 343 , οδος?

----------


## Sinic

Στην Παραδεισιων κοντα στη γωνια με Παρθενωνος στο Λοφο

----------


## gegeor

σε ευχαριστω :Smile:

----------


## man with no name

Κατεβαίνωντας την Πελασγίας(Νέα Ζωή) είδα σκαψίματα στην στάση Τζάκι και στο πρατήριο της BP.

----------


## Stathisgr

Σκάψιμο για ρευματοδότηση Σαγγαρίου και Θηβών (παλιά Εμπορική), Τζων Κένεντι και Θηβών (απέναντι από Οικονόμου, μπορει να ολοκληρώθηκε), Τρεμπεσίνας και Θηβών.

Ολοκληρώθηκε και μπαλώθηκε Μεσσηνίας και Μαραθωνοκάμπου.

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος Ρ.

Παιδιά κανένα νέο για μένα, να θυμίσω μιλάω για την καμπίνα 460 γωνία Αγ. Βασιλείου και Καρυάτιδος, έχουν σκάψει εδώ κι ενάμιση χρόνο και κάθεται εκεί και περιμένει, είμαι στη Vodafone κι η καμπίνα απέχει περίπου 40-50μ. απ το σπίτι μου, τι ταχύτητα περίπου θα έχω κατά προσέγγιση;

----------


## mike_871

> Παιδιά κανένα νέο για μένα, να θυμίσω μιλάω για την καμπίνα 460 γωνία Αγ. Βασιλείου και Καρυάτιδος, έχουν σκάψει εδώ κι ενάμιση χρόνο και κάθεται εκεί και περιμένει, είμαι στη Vodafone κι η καμπίνα απέχει περίπου 40-50μ. απ το σπίτι μου, τι ταχύτητα περίπου θα έχω κατά προσέγγιση;


Σιγα σιγα ανεβαινουν επανω για να δωσουν ρευμα.
Ονομαστικη ταχυτητα 50Μbps

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος Ρ.

> Σιγα σιγα ανεβαινουν επανω για να δωσουν ρευμα.
> Ονομαστικη ταχυτητα 50Μbps


Απ το στόμα σου και στου Θεού τ αυτί, ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.

----------


## Stathisgr

Μετά από μήνες στα χαρακώματα, οι γενναίοι τεχνικοί κατέκτησαν ένα ακόμα κομμάτι του Λόφου και απώθησαν τον οχτρό adsl.



350 ή Α ΔΟΥ

----------


## Jazzer

Λες να αρχίσει τα κατεβάσματα από torrents ο προϊστάμενος της ΔΟΥ ;  :Razz: 
Κάνε αίτηση για vdsl και μεγειές σύντομα !  :Smile:

----------


## nikitas21

Επίσης εγώ είδα σήμερα έσκαβαν στην 371 αν είδα καλά, Πελασγίας και Τσακάλωφ, Νέα Ζωή. Ε-ε-ερχεται!

----------


## Stathisgr

> Λες να αρχίσει τα κατεβάσματα από torrents ο προϊστάμενος της ΔΟΥ ; 
> Κάνε αίτηση για vdsl και μεγειές σύντομα !


χαχαχα έλεγα με τη ΔΟΥ θα έρθει ακόμα πιο γρήγορα αλλά δεν. Μακάρι να υπήρχε online πασιέντζα :P

Ευχαριστώ! Θα τη κάνω προκαταβολικά μιας και δεν δίνει ακόμα η vodafone, οπότε μέχρι να έρθει ο εξοπλισμός θα ενημερώσουν το σύστημα τους.

----------


## zatast

> Λείπουν ολοι διακοπες προφανώς και δεν υπήρχε κανείς να κάνει τη μικτονόμηση. Πολύχρονος


ρε συ τι βυσμα εχεις  :Razz:  κι απο την 383 Καλαβρυτων και Παρνηθος,"πηδηξαν" τις δικες μας 372 και 373 που ειναι ενα και δυο στενα δεξιοτερα  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap: και ηρθαν σε σενα στην 339 που εισαι 3 στενα και πιο πανω  ??? : :Thinking:

----------


## Tzimakos

> ρε συ τι βυσμα εχεις  κι απο την 383 Καλαβρυτων και Παρνηθος,"πηδηξαν" τις δικες μας 372 και 373 που ειναι ενα και δυο στενα δεξιοτερα και ηρθαν σε σενα στην 339 που εισαι 3 στενα και πιο πανω  ??? :


Θα τους φαω αν δεν γυρισουν στην 372, παμε το πρωι να τους κυνηγησουμε γειτονα? Δεν θα 'χουν προλαβει να πανε μακρια...

----------


## aguila21

> Επίσης εγώ είδα σήμερα έσκαβαν στην 371 αν είδα καλά, Πελασγίας και Τσακάλωφ, Νέα Ζωή. Ε-ε-ερχεται!


Σχεδόν 1 χρόνο έχουν βάλει την καμπίνα στην Οσίου Δαυίδ & Αριστάρχου στη Νέα Ζωή,που συνδέομαι εγώ,αλλά ακόμα δεν την έχουν δώσει σε λειτουργία...Δε λέει κάτι ότι σκάβουν.

----------


## Jazzer

> ρε συ τι βυσμα εχεις  κι απο την 383 Καλαβρυτων και Παρνηθος,"πηδηξαν" τις δικες μας 372 και 373 που ειναι ενα και δυο στενα δεξιοτερα και ηρθαν σε σενα στην 339 που εισαι 3 στενα και πιο πανω  ??? :
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 185816


Πίνουμε καφέ κάθε μέρα με τον Μιχάλη, τον Δ.Σ. της cosmote ! :P
Χαχχαχα τύχη το λένε !!!

----------


## zatast

> Θα τους φαω αν δεν γυρισουν στην 372, παμε το πρωι να τους κυνηγησουμε γειτονα? Δεν θα 'χουν προλαβει να πανε μακρια...


πηγα σημερα αλλα δε βρηκα κανεναν σε καμμια απο τις τρεις.στις δυο δικες μας δεν εχουν κανει τιποτα και στου Spanos (339) εχουν μπει μπροστα οι ανεμιστηρες και περιεργως βρηκα το πανω δεξια πλαγιο πορτακι ανοιχτο.εκει εχει ενα κουτι σαν της ΔΕΗ που εχουμε στα σπιτια μας αλλα δεν εχει μεσα ρολοϊ να μετραει.  :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking: 
φανταζομαι δε θα εχουν τελειωσει τη δουλεια γι αυτο και υπαρχει ακομα το σκαψιμο.
Ας ελπισουμε οτι αφου εκαναν αυτη και την 337  Δαμασκηνου & Σαγγαριου να ανεβουν πλεον στις δυο δικες μας.Θετικο οτι δουλευουν και Σ/Κ οποτε καλως εχοντων να μας δωσουν ρευμα συντομα και ως τα τελη του μηνα να εχουμε διαθεσιμοτητα!!  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## Stathisgr

> Μετά από μήνες στα χαρακώματα, οι γενναίοι τεχνικοί κατέκτησαν ένα ακόμα κομμάτι του Λόφου και απώθησαν τον οχτρό adsl.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 185803
> 
> 350 ή Α ΔΟΥ


Δυστυχώς η Vodafone δεν μπορεί να μου ξεκινήσει την αίτηση αφού δεν βλέπουν τη διαθεσιμότητα. (Φαίνεται μόνο με διεύθυνση στον ΟΤΕ). Ο γείτονας που έχει ΟΤΕ σήμερα παίρνει διαθεσιμότητα και με τον αριθμό ενώ χθες δεν του έδινε, οπότε είναι θέμα λίγων ημερών να περάσει και στη Vodafone η διαθεσιμότητα.

Τελική ευθεία.

edit: του ξεκίνησαν αμέσως την αίτηση, 15 ημέρες είπαν.

----------


## zatast

> Πίνουμε καφέ κάθε μέρα με τον Μιχάλη, τον Δ.Σ. της cosmote ! :P
> Χαχχαχα τύχη το λένε !!!


ε ναι...ή τους βγηκε ετσι ο σχεδιασμος ή το συνεργειο που κανει την Τρεμπεσινας περασε κι απο εκει αφου ειναι διπλα.Απο μερα σε μερα λογικα θα γινει και η 373 να δω χαρα στα σκελια μου.....εεεεεε στο Ιnternet μου  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## Spanos

> ρε συ τι βυσμα εχεις  κι απο την 383 Καλαβρυτων και Παρνηθος,"πηδηξαν" τις δικες μας 372 και 373 που ειναι ενα και δυο στενα δεξιοτερα


Ήρθαν γκρέμισαν τις μάντρες κι ακόμα ρεύμα δε πήραμε, απλά ανοίγουν το κουτί και βάζουν μέσα στο κουτί ένα άλλο κουτί και μέσα σε αυτό ένα άλλο κουτί για να μπεί ο μηχανισμός του μετρητή. Ελπίζω να ο μηχανισμός να μπεί αυτούσιος και μην έρχεται άλλο συνεργείο για κάθε γρανάζι... :Razz:

----------


## zatast

> Ήρθαν γκρέμισαν τις μάντρες κι ακόμα ρεύμα δε πήραμε, απλά ανοίγουν το κουτί και βάζουν μέσα στο κουτί ένα άλλο κουτί και μέσα σε αυτό ένα άλλο κουτί για να μπεί ο μηχανισμός του μετρητή. Ελπίζω να ο μηχανισμός να μπεί αυτούσιος και μην έρχεται άλλο συνεργείο για κάθε γρανάζι...


αυτο ακριβως ειδα...φανταζομαι θα περασες νωριτερα γιατι βλεπω ηταν κι ο μαστορας εκει.τους ρωτησες τιποτα για τη συνεχεια ? 

υγ. στην πρωτη φωτο εβαλες την προηγουμενη θεση της καμπινας.εκαναν κατι εκει ?

----------


## Spanos

> αυτο ακριβως ειδα...φανταζομαι θα περασες νωριτερα γιατι βλεπω ηταν κι ο μαστορας εκει.τους ρωτησες τιποτα για τη συνεχεια ? 
> 
> υγ. στην πρωτη φωτο εβαλες την προηγουμενη θεση της καμπινας.εκαναν κατι εκει ?


Δε ρώτησα επειδή γινόταν φασαρία, γκρέμισε μια μάντρα το ανατρεπόμενο και γιαυτό έβαλα τη φώτο.

----------


## dareios

Οργασμός εργασιών πάντως αυτές τις μέρες στην Ανθούπολη! Εργασίες ηλεκτροδότησης στις:
516 Δωδεκανήσου 109,
533 Αρτοξίνου 11,
535 Αρτοξίνου & Αξαρίου (Η δική μου!) κ πόσες άλλες που δε γνωρίζω.

Επιτέλους, ύστερα από 1 χρόνο αναμονής! Τον προηγούμενο Σεπτέμβριο τις είχαν εγκαταστήσει.

----------


## alexvsbcity

Είναι μακριά ακόμα από την δική μου, 460, αλλά τουλάχιστον φαίνεται ότι έχουν πάρει μπρος ίσως για να τηρήσουν κάποιο χρονοδιάγραμμα.

----------


## Spanos

Τελικά η 339 έχει ρεύμα χωρίς να έχει μπεί ο μετρητής...

----------


## aguila21

Η ηλεκτροδότηση γίνεται υπογείως ή από την κοντινότερη κολόνα της ΔΕΗ εναερίως;

----------


## Pokas

> Η ηλεκτροδότηση γίνεται υπογείως ή από την κοντινότερη κολόνα της ΔΕΗ εναερίως;


υπογείως. Αν χρειαστεί μπαίνει κοντά κολώνα ΔΕΗ, έρχεται εναέρια και απο εκεί πάλι πάει υπογείως στην καμπίνα. 
Στην επαρχία και κυρίως σε μη αστικές περιοχές έχω δεί μόνο εναέρια, μπαίνει μαζί με την καμπίνα στύλος που έρχεται μετά το ρεύμα εναέρια.

----------


## apolonATHENS

Καλησπέρα σας...

Ζήτησα από ΟΤΕ VDSL για δουλεία  μου πριν δέκα ήμερες ...

Σήμερα  08.09.2017. έδωσαν ρεύμα στο ΚΑΦΑΟ No-427  στην οδό Γρ. Ξενόπουλου και Καρυάτιδος.

Σύντομα VDSL.

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος Ρ.

> Είναι μακριά ακόμα από την δική μου, 460, αλλά τουλάχιστον φαίνεται ότι έχουν πάρει μπρος ίσως για να τηρήσουν κάποιο χρονοδιάγραμμα.


Γείτονα την 460 περιμένω κι εγώ, χθες πήγα κοντά μπας κι ακούσω τίποτα να δουλεύει αλλά τζίφος.

----------


## alexvsbcity

> Γείτονα την 460 περιμένω κι εγώ, χθες πήγα κοντά μπας κι ακούσω τίποτα να δουλεύει αλλά τζίφος.


Αν δεν δούμε σκαψιματα γύρω γύρω μην περιμένεις να γίνει τίποτα εκ θαύματος. Πάντως ένα στενο πιο πέρα σκαψανε στην 426 σήμερα, Στραβωνος και Αγίου Βασιλείου, νομίζω ότι τα νέα είναι καλά θα έρθουν και σε μας.

----------


## ProGGreSive7

Παιδια καλησπερα δεν ειμαι απο το περιστερι αλλα παρακολουθω το θεμα καθε μερα.
Θα ηθελα να κανω μια ερωτηση,πως μπορεις να καταλαβεις αν εχει παρει ρευμα η καμπινα χωρις να πας να ακουσεις τους ανεμιστηρες ? 
Εμενα ηταν ετσι  για περιπου 3 μηνες παρατημενη πριν μια βδομαδα που κοιταξα ηταν ετοιμη δεν υπαρχει τιποτα απο αυτο που βλεπετε στην εικονα εχουν βαλει και τα πλακακια.
Ευχαριστω αν απαντησει καποιος

----------


## psolord

Συμπασχεις και εσυ φιλε μαζι μας; Ελατε να κλαψουμε ολοι μαζι.  :Razz:  

Οι καμπινες μας ηταν τοποθετημενες εδω και ενα χρονο, με πλακακια κλπ. Αλλα VDSL γιοκ. Το να εχει ντυθει νυφουλα λοιπον, δεν παει να πει οτι θα παει και στην εκκλησια.

Αμα δε παει ο κουμπαρος να φερει τα δαχτυλιδια (ΔΕΗ), δουλεια δε γινεται.

Για να ξερεις να πηρε ρευμα, θα δεις καποιες νεες οπτικες ενδειξεις. Δηλαδη νεα σκαψιματα, κολωνιτσα της ΔΕΗ διπλα, κλπ.

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος Ρ.

> Αν δεν δούμε σκαψιματα γύρω γύρω μην περιμένεις να γίνει τίποτα εκ θαύματος. Πάντως ένα στενο πιο πέρα σκαψανε στην 426 σήμερα, Στραβωνος και Αγίου Βασιλείου, νομίζω ότι τα νέα είναι καλά θα έρθουν και σε μας.


Καλημέρα, ναι μόλις τώρα που κατέβηκα για ψώνια είδα το σκάψιμο στην Στράβωνος, δεν ήξερα ότι πρέπει να γίνει εκ νέου σκάψιμο, φαντάστηκα ότι από πέρυσι που έσκαψαν κι έβαλαν την ντουλάπα ότι είχαν γίνει κι οι υποδομές για τη ΔΕΗ, ελλαδάρα αθάνατη λέμε.

----------


## ToAlani

Καλησπέρα παίδες,

Η 426 από χτες το βράδυ. Πλησιάζει η μέρα λέμε!!!

----------


## apolonATHENS

> Καλησπέρα σας...
> 
> Ζήτησα από ΟΤΕ VDSL για δουλεία  μου πριν δέκα ήμερες ...
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 185879Συνημμένο Αρχείο 185880
> Σήμερα  08.09.2017. έδωσαν ρεύμα στο ΚΑΦΑΟ No-427  στην οδό Γρ. Ξενόπουλου και Καρυάτιδος.
> 
> Σύντομα VDSL.


Σημερα 09.09.17
. το ΚΑΦΑΟ 427 εχει ρευμα....

----------


## philos

Λοιπόν, έκανα Έλεγχο Διαθεσιμότητας VDSL σήμερα (είμαι υφιστάμενος πελάτης Vodafone Σταθερής) και έβγαλε ότι μπορώ να αναβαθμίσω! Θα πάω από βδομάδα σε κατάστημα να ρωτήσω, γιατί στο ΑΛΛΑΓΗ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΟΣ στο My Home Account δε μου βγάζει επιλογή για πρόγραμμα VDSL.

----------


## aguila21

Εγω περιμένω την 428 αλλά δεν το βλέπω πριν το τέλος του έτους

----------


## ngc4486

> Λοιπόν, έκανα Έλεγχο Διαθεσιμότητας VDSL σήμερα (είμαι υφιστάμενος πελάτης Vodafone Σταθερής) και έβγαλε ότι μπορώ να αναβαθμίσω! Θα πάω από βδομάδα σε κατάστημα να ρωτήσω, γιατί στο ΑΛΛΑΓΗ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΟΣ στο My Home Account δε μου βγάζει επιλογή για πρόγραμμα VDSL.


Εμένα την πρώτη μέρα που έδειξε διαθεσιμότητα στη Vodafone (ναι, το κοιτούσα κάθε μέρα! :-) ) δε με άφηνε να κάνω αλλαγή από το my account, αλλά και στο τηλεφωνικό κέντρο δε μπορούσαν να προχωρήσουν την αίτηση. Την αμέσως επόμενη υπήρχε η επιλογή κανονικά στο my account και προχώρησα στη αναβάθμιση. Δεν ξέρω στη περίπτωσή σου επειδή αύριο είναι αργία μήπως το δεις από δευτέρα.

----------


## zatast

> Τελικά η 339 έχει ρεύμα χωρίς να έχει μπεί ο μετρητής...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 185857
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 185858
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 185859
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 185860
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 185861


εκλεισε η δικια σου σε 3-4 μερες και γρηγορα.σημερα νωρις που περασα απο 372,373,337 δεν ειχαν κανει τιποτα.Αντε ρε παιδιαααααααααα!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## chdarmas

> Παιδια καλησπερα δεν ειμαι απο το περιστερι αλλα παρακολουθω το θεμα καθε μερα.
> Θα ηθελα να κανω μια ερωτηση,πως μπορεις να καταλαβεις αν εχει παρει ρευμα η καμπινα χωρις να πας να ακουσεις τους ανεμιστηρες ? 
> Εμενα ηταν ετσι  για περιπου 3 μηνες παρατημενη πριν μια βδομαδα που κοιταξα ηταν ετοιμη δεν υπαρχει τιποτα απο αυτο που βλεπετε στην εικονα εχουν βαλει και τα πλακακια.
> Ευχαριστω αν απαντησει καποιος



ρωτάς στον τοπικό οτε κάποιον τεχνικό
ή κοιτάς στο site αν εχει διαθεσιμότητα
ή κολλάς το αυτί στην αριστερή πλευρά τελικά :P

----------


## Spanos

> εκλεισε η δικια σου σε 3-4 μερες και γρηγορα.σημερα νωρις που περασα απο 372,373,337 δεν ειχαν κανει τιποτα.Αντε ρε παιδιαααααααααα!!!!!!!!!!!!


και που έκλεισε τι έγινε; φάτε μάτια ψάρια  :Razz:

----------


## computer

Καλησπερα θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν υπαρχει κάποιος χάρτης με τις καμπίνες vdsl που υπάρχουν στο Περιστερι.
Καπου ειχε παρει το μάτι μου τον συγκεκριμένο χάρτη.

----------


## psolord

http://fttxgr.eu/map?

Κάνε ζουμ εκεί που θες.

----------


## computer

> http://fttxgr.eu/map?
> 
> Κάνε ζουμ εκεί που θες.


σε ευχαριστω φιλε.

Να ρωτησω για την καμπινα ID: 2543-460 ISP: OTE
Type: VDSL Copy to Clipboard. Edit This Cabinet.
Address: Καρυατιδος 59, Περιστέρι 121 35, Ελλάδα

Αν εχει ενεργοποιηθει ?

----------


## mike_871

> σε ευχαριστω φιλε.
> 
> Να ρωτησω για την καμπινα ID: 2543-460 ISP: OTE
> Type: VDSL Copy to Clipboard. Edit This Cabinet.
> Address: Καρυατιδος 59, Περιστέρι 121 35, Ελλάδα
> 
> Αν εχει ενεργοποιηθει ?


απλα κανε ελεγχο στο site του παροχου

----------


## zatast

και 


> ....σημερα νωρις που περασα απο 372,373,337 δεν ειχαν κανει τιποτα.Αντε ρε παιδιαααααααααα!!!!!!!!!!!!


 :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος Ρ.

> απλα κανε ελεγχο στο site του παροχου


Οχι φίλε μου αυτή περιμένω κι εγώ πως και πως, εν τω μεταξύ η 416 στη Στράβωνος τώρα που είδα την είχαν κλείσει απ τη ΔΕΗ, λογικά τώρα έχει σειρά η δική μας για σκάψιμο.

Υ.Γ. Σε λάθος post έκανα παράθεση, η απάντηση πάει στην ερώτηση του φίλου για την 460, αν μπορεί κάποιος moderator να το διορθώσει, ευχαριστώ και συγγνώμη.

----------


## Chris215

Περιμένουμε να λάβει χώρα το τελετουργικό ρευματοδότησης και για την 364. Πάρα πολλές από τις γύρω καμπίνες είναι ήδη έτοιμες. Λογικά λίγη υπομονή ακόμα χρειάζεται.

----------


## zatast

Εχει παρει πρεφα κανεις τι γινεται με τη συνεχεια των ρευματοδοτησεων στον Λοφο ? δεν βλεπω κινηση στις υπολοιπες καμπινες και με ενδιαφερει αφου δεν εχουν δωσει στη δικη μου.τις μονες εργασιες που ειδα ειναι ενα σκαψιμο σημερα το πρωϊ αρχες Παναγη Τσαλδαρη στον Αγιο Αντωνιο οπου διπλα ειναι το Α/Κ κι ενα συνεργειο του ΗΛΠΑΠ (????) να ψαχνεται χθες και να σκαβει σημερα στη Γουναρη εξω απο τον Σκλαβενιτη.το δευτερο δεν ξερω ποσο σχετικο ειναι αν και δεν τους εχουν αλλαξει ακομα το ΚΑΦΑΟ.

----------


## psolord

Μπορει καποιος που εχει wind να τσεκαρει με τον αριθμο του, αν του δινει διαθεσιμοτητα VDSL η Wind;

https://www.wind.gr/gr/gia-ton-idiot...vdsl-internet/

Μου δινει διαθεσιμοτητα και για Περιστερι και για Αρτεμιδα, με τα νουμερα μου και ειναι υποπτο! Δε μπορει...!  :onetooth: 

Δηλαδη υπαρχουν καμπινες και στις δυο γειτονιες μου, αλλα τοσο συμπτωση πια; Την περασμενη βδομαδα δεν ειχα πουθενα διαθεσιμοτητα.  :Thinking:

----------


## dmitspan

Κάνε έναν έλεγχο στον ΟΤΕ βάσει διεύθυνσης ή από κανά γείτονα με τηλέφωνο ΟΤΕ.

----------


## psolord

Ο ΟΤΕ με διευθυνση δινει διαθεσιμοτα στο Περιστερι. Βρε λες;

----------


## gegeor

> Εχει παρει πρεφα κανεις τι γινεται με τη συνεχεια των ρευματοδοτησεων στον Λοφο ? δεν βλεπω κινηση στις υπολοιπες καμπινες και με ενδιαφερει αφου δεν εχουν δωσει στη δικη μου.τις μονες εργασιες που ειδα ειναι ενα σκαψιμο σημερα το πρωϊ αρχες Παναγη Τσαλδαρη στον Αγιο Αντωνιο οπου διπλα ειναι το Α/Κ κι ενα συνεργειο του ΗΛΠΑΠ (????) να ψαχνεται χθες και να σκαβει σημερα στη Γουναρη εξω απο τον Σκλαβενιτη.το δευτερο δεν ξερω ποσο σχετικο ειναι αν και δεν τους εχουν αλλαξει ακομα το ΚΑΦΑΟ.


δεν είναι  τυχαίο που παλιά  τον  ΟΤΕ  τον λέγαμε πΟΤΕ
Ειμαι στην 394  στον Λοφο  Αγια Αναστασια. εχουν δωσει  ρευμα  εδω κ  2 μηνες  στην  καμπινα  εξω  ακριβως απο την Εκκλησια (δεν θυμαμαι  αριθμο ) και στην  394  που  πεφτω  εγω  κ ειναι γυρω στα  20 μετρα απο αυτην της  εκκλησιας  τιποτα...νεκρα και ησυχια    
Ο πΟΤΕ  προφανως  θα  μας  ταλαιπωρησει  μεχρι  οσο παει  κ μπορει  .......τι να  πω....

----------


## tzertzelo

Η καμπίνα 517 (Ανθουπολη) πήρε σήμερα ρεύμα 
ITS ALIVE

----------


## alexvsbcity

Σκαψανε σήμερα και την 432 στην Αγίου βασιλείου, ένα δύο στενά από την Θηβών.

----------


## Mike88

ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΦΕΝΤΑΓΙΝ ΜΑΣ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΦΘΗΚΑΝ, Η ΔΕΗ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ !!!
ΑΠΟ 447 ΣΑΣ ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΙΖΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΑΜΕΝΟΥΜΕ ΤΗ ΛΥΤΡΩΣΗ !!!

----------


## Tzimakos

> Μπορει καποιος που εχει wind να τσεκαρει με τον αριθμο του, αν του δινει διαθεσιμοτητα VDSL η Wind;
> 
> https://www.wind.gr/gr/gia-ton-idiot...vdsl-internet/
> 
> Μου δινει διαθεσιμοτητα και για Περιστερι και για Αρτεμιδα, με τα νουμερα μου και ειναι υποπτο! Δε μπορει...! 
> 
> Δηλαδη υπαρχουν καμπινες και στις δυο γειτονιες μου, αλλα τοσο συμπτωση πια; Την περασμενη βδομαδα δεν ειχα πουθενα διαθεσιμοτητα.


ΟΤΕ : το αιτημα σας πρεπει να διερευνηθει περισσοτερο

WIND : Διαθεσιμη VDSL

VODAFONE : Δεν υπαρχει διαθεσιμοτητα VDSL

Καμπινα 372 Ελευθεριας και Νικης, Λοφος ( Η παραδοσιακη, αυτη που αρνειται να δεχτει πως οι καιροι εχουν πια αλλαξει και πρεπει να αποδεχτει πως η τεχνολογια προχωρα )

Οι γνωστες μαιμουδιες της WIND μου μυριζουν, εδω τα εκανε περσι αυτα, ποσο μαλλον τωρα που ξερει πως τα ψεμματα που λεει τωρα σε λιγο καιρο θα ειναι πια αληθεια.

EDIT : Sorry τωρα διαβασα προσεκτικοτερα, δεν εχω wind, vodafone εχω.

----------


## mike_871

> ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΦΕΝΤΑΓΙΝ ΜΑΣ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΦΘΗΚΑΝ, Η ΔΕΗ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ !!!
> ΑΠΟ 447 ΣΑΣ ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΙΖΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΑΜΕΝΟΥΜΕ ΤΗ ΛΥΤΡΩΣΗ !!!


Μπορει να φοβουνται τους φενταγιν kappa

----------


## Stathisgr

Δυστυχώς με τρενάρει η vodafone. Παρόλο που έχει διαθεσιμότητα, επειδή είμαι σε triple play με iptv, και δεν προσφέρεται triple play όταν παίρνεις από οπτική/καφάο, μόνο από Α/Κ. (f*ck logic)

Οπότε έχει γίνει αίτηση, η οποία όπως με ενημέρωσε στο 5ο τηλέφωνο χθες η ευγενική κοπέλα ότι είναι ακόμα ανοικτή και δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί, να κοπεί το triple play, downgrade σε double play και ΤΟΤΕ αίτηση για VDSL 50mbps. 

Αν και δεν το επιβεβαίωσε, μαντεύω ότι για να τρενάρεται το θέμα και "είναι τεχνικό θέμα", ουσιαστικά κάνουν προπώληση γιατί η καμπίνα δεν είναι στην πραγματικότητα έτοιμη, αφού δεν μου δίνεται η επιλογή από το my home account να κάνω to triple play downgrade σε double play VDSL 50mbps. 

Επίσης τσεκάροντας διαθεσιμότητα με τον αριθμό, μου δίνει διαθεσιμότητα vdsl 50mbps αλλά με διεύθυνση όχι.

Thoughts?




fun fact: με αριθμό μία δίνει, μία δεν δίνει διαθεσιμότητα.

Y.Γ. ο γείτονας με ΟΤΕ πήρε υπηρεσία σε 4-5 εργάσιμες (του είχαν πει 15)

----------


## jkoukos

Είναι μέχρι 14 εργάσιμες αλλά συνήθως γίνεται νωρίτερα. Όχι όμως ότι είναι θέσφατο.

----------


## psolord

> ΟΤΕ : το αιτημα σας πρεπει να διερευνηθει περισσοτερο
> 
> WIND : Διαθεσιμη VDSL
> 
> VODAFONE : Δεν υπαρχει διαθεσιμοτητα VDSL
> 
> Καμπινα 372 Ελευθεριας και Νικης, Λοφος ( Η παραδοσιακη, αυτη που αρνειται να δεχτει πως οι καιροι εχουν πια αλλαξει και πρεπει να αποδεχτει πως η τεχνολογια προχωρα )
> 
> Οι γνωστες μαιμουδιες της WIND μου μυριζουν, εδω τα εκανε περσι αυτα, ποσο μαλλον τωρα που ξερει πως τα ψεμματα που λεει τωρα σε λιγο καιρο θα ειναι πια αληθεια.
> ...


Ευχαριστω φιλε.

Πως σου βγαζει η Wind διαθεσιμοτητα αφου εχεις Vodafone;

Αλλος με Wind που να ειναι σιγουρος οτι η καμπινα του ΔΕΝ εχει συνδεθει ακομα, μπορει να δοκιμασει να δουμε τι του λεει;

----------


## jkoukos

Όλοι βγάζουν διαθεσιμότητα, άσχετα με ποιον πάροχο είσαι.
Απλά στην βγάζουν μόνο με χρήση της διεύθυνσης, ενώ στους δικούς τους πελάτες βγάζουν και με τον αριθμό της σύνδεσης.

----------


## Mike88

ΑΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΩ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΓΥΑΛΙ ΤΗΝ ΝΤΟΥΛΑΠΑ ΝΑ ΜΥΡΙΖΕΙ ΧΛΩΡΙΝΟΥΛΑ !!!

----------


## iKoms

Χθές έγιναν σκαψίματα και σήμερα έγινε η ηλεκτροδότηση στην 459 (Αδμήτου και Λοχαγού Δεδούση)... ξέρει κανείς στο περίπου πότε θα δοθεί διαθεσιμότητα για την περιοχή;

----------


## allnetworks

Καλησπέρα 

Απίστευτο Χρυσάνθου και Τζών κέννεντυ η καμπίνα εχει διαθεσιμότητα vdsl. Έκανα αίτηση σήμερα από μία ως τρεις μέρες ενεργοποίηση.  :Clap:

----------


## zatast

> Θα τους φαω αν δεν γυρισουν στην 372, παμε το πρωι να τους κυνηγησουμε γειτονα? Δεν θα 'χουν προλαβει να πανε μακρια...


φτου ξελευτερια γειτονα για σενα !! χθες μετα τις 8 ή σημερα σας σκαψανε μαζι με την 337 στην Δαμασκηνου.Εμας στην 373 μας αφησαν τελευταιους απο την γειτονια αλλα προφανως θα ακολουθησουμε μετα απο εσας.Αν μεχρι τελος Σεπτεμβρη δεν εχουν δωσει ρευμα θα πεσει τηλεφωνο στο Α/Κ ...τα εχω απο τοτε που ειχα προβλημα με PCM εν ετει 2004 !!
επισης ειδα σκαψιματα και στην Αγιου Πολυκαρπου διπλα στο Yava Center κοντα στο πατρικο μου...Οποτε δεν μας ξεχασαν,παλι καλα.

----------


## Tzimakos

> φτου ξελευτερια γειτονα για σενα !! χθες μετα τις 8 ή σημερα σας σκαψανε μαζι με την 337 στην Δαμασκηνου.Εμας στην 373 μας αφησαν τελευταιους απο την γειτονια αλλα προφανως θα ακολουθησουμε μετα απο εσας.Αν μεχρι τελος Σεπτεμβρη δεν εχουν δωσει ρευμα θα πεσει τηλεφωνο στο Α/Κ ...τα εχω απο τοτε που ειχα προβλημα με PCM εν ετει 2004 !!
> επισης ειδα σκαψιματα και στην Αγιου Πολυκαρπου διπλα στο Yava Center κοντα στο πατρικο μου...Οποτε δεν μας ξεχασαν,παλι καλα.


Νενικηκαμεν!

----------


## zatast

> Νενικηκαμεν!


Αντε να νικησουμε και στη δικη μου μεσα στην εβδομαδα  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap: και οταν παρουμε την Πολη με την ενεργοποιηση των καμπινων μας θα αναψουμε βεγγαλικα  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy: 
υγ. μη μου πεις οτι σε εβγαλα 2 η ωρα τη νυχτα για να αποθανατισεις το γεγονος ???  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## hablando

> Χθές έγιναν σκαψίματα και σήμερα έγινε η ηλεκτροδότηση στην 459 (Αδμήτου και Λοχαγού Δεδούση)... ξέρει κανείς στο περίπου πότε θα δοθεί διαθεσιμότητα για την περιοχή;


Προσυπογράφω! Κάνανε τι κάνανε και ρίξανε τσιμέντο...
Στην 478 που ανήκω δεν είδα κάτι αντίστοιχο ρε γμτ... Αν και όταν ρώτησα τον εργάτη στην 459 μου είπε οτι θα κάνουν το ίδιο και στην 478...
Ίδωμεν...

----------


## tzertzelo

Στην Ανθουπολη που έδωσαν ρευμα πριν 4 μερες  :Very Happy:

----------


## Tzimakos

> Αντε να νικησουμε και στη δικη μου μεσα στην εβδομαδα και οταν παρουμε την Πολη με την ενεργοποιηση των καμπινων μας θα αναψουμε βεγγαλικα 
> υγ. μη μου πεις οτι σε εβγαλα 2 η ωρα τη νυχτα για να αποθανατισεις το γεγονος ???


Οχι, ημουν ηδη σε εναν φιλο που μενει διπλα στην καμπινα και γυρνωντας την εβγαλα φωτογραφια, σιγουρος βεβαια πως καποιος θα ειχε προλαβει να φερει τα νεα στο thread, οποτε αρκεστηκα στο να συμπληρωσω τα ντοκουμεντα.

Οταν ενεργοποιηθουν ολες προτεινω μπαρμπεκιου στο οικοπεδο διαγωνια απεναντι απ'την 372.

----------


## zatast

> Οχι, ημουν ηδη σε εναν φιλο που μενει διπλα στην καμπινα και γυρνωντας την εβγαλα φωτογραφια, σιγουρος βεβαια πως καποιος θα ειχε προλαβει να φερει τα νεα στο thread, οποτε αρκεστηκα στο να συμπληρωσω τα ντοκουμεντα.
> 
> Οταν ενεργοποιηθουν ολες προτεινω μπαρμπεκιου στο οικοπεδο διαγωνια απεναντι απ'την 372.


εχω ψησταρια,βαλε τα καρβουνα και ο Spanos τα κρεατα !!  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Stathisgr

Αστεία vodafone: 

*Δεν* έχετε διαθεσιμότητα τελικά (5 τηλέφωνα στην εξυπηρέτηση μου έλεγαν ότι έχω κανονικά, το ίδιο και το ίδιο τους το site)
Επίσης για να κάνετε downgrade σε double play είναι €35 γιατί το συμβόλαιο λήγει τον Ιούνιο. (παρόλο που μετά θα πληρώνουμε VDSL, λες και φταίμε που δεν προσφέρουν iptv με VDSL από καμπίνα)

Φταίω να φύγω; προτεινόμενος τρόπος αντιμετώπισης;

----------


## toxicgarbage

πλέον τα μόνα έργα που έχω δει είναι στην πελασγιας στα 100 δέντρα. έχει δει κάποιος κάτι περισσότερο;

----------


## DJ THEO

Στο κεντρο(αιμιλιου βεακη) εχει κανεις καποιο νεο για ενεργοποιηση καμπινας?

----------


## zatast

> πλέον τα μόνα έργα που έχω δει είναι στην πελασγιας στα 100 δέντρα. έχει δει κάποιος κάτι περισσότερο;


εργα ρευματοδοτησης υπαρχουν και στην Αγιας Αναστασιας ψηλά και στην Αγιου Πολυκαρπου&Κορινης και στις Σαγγαριου,Νικης.και συνεχιζονται...

----------


## psolord

Εκανα αιτηση στη Wind!  :Clap: 

Σε 10 μερες θα  :Superman: 

Ο τυπακος στην εξυπηρετηση μου ειπε οτι η ταχυτητα ειναι 10/50 και οχι 5/50 που νομιζα εγω.

Ειναι οντως ετσι; Εχει παρει κανεις VDSL απο καμπινα με τη Wind;

Για Vectoring δυστυχως δεν εχουν ακομα τιμες παντως.

----------


## jimmyl

Το 5/50 οριζεται απο τον κανονισμο , τωρα αν αυτοι δωσουν 10/50 ειναι δικο τους θεμα , τι τιμη σου εδωσε ;

----------


## psolord

Χμμμμ θα δούμε. Γιατί με τη wind κάθε φορά που μιλάς σου λένε άλλα πράγματα...!

+6 ευρώ από ότι πληρώνω τώρα και 20 ευρώ για την ενεργοποίηση. Με 1 χρόνο παραμονής στην υπηρεσία.

- - - Updated - - -

+ δωρεάν μόντεμ φυσικά.

----------


## Jazzer

> Χμμμμ θα δούμε. Γιατί με τη wind κάθε φορά που μιλάς σου λένε άλλα πράγματα...!
> 
> +6 ευρώ από ότι πληρώνω τώρα και 20 ευρώ για την ενεργοποίηση. Με 1 χρόνο παραμονής στην υπηρεσία.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> + δωρεάν μόντεμ φυσικά.


Θα σου λείψει το γούτσου γούτσου adsl !   :Razz: 
Άντε με το καλό η ενεργοποίηση, τέλος εποχής adsl !

----------


## jkoukos

Τα πακέτα χοντρικής έχουν καθορισθεί σύμφωνα με τον κανονισμό (30/3, 50/5, 100/10, 200/20 και 300/30). Αναμένεται η έγκρισή τους οπότε θα γνωρίζουμε τιμές και αμέσως μετά θα βγουν τα αντίστοιχα λιανικής.

----------


## allnetworks

Καλησπέρα σήμερα ενεργοποίηθηκε η γραμμή vdsl μιλάμε για πολιτισμικό σοκ. 5,6ΜMbps download από nvidia. Άντε σιγά σιγά να πάρετε και οι επόμενοι σειρά.

----------


## griniaris

> Καλησπέρα σήμερα ενεργοποίηθηκε η γραμμή vdsl μιλάμε για πολιτισμικό σοκ. 5,6*ΜMbps* download από nvidia. Άντε σιγά σιγά να πάρετε και οι επόμενοι σειρά.


MB/s ?

Κaλοριζικηηηηηηηηηηη   :Smile:

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος Ρ.

Αραγε πάνε με τη σειρά οπότε μετά την 459 να έρθει κι η σειρά της 460; Εδώ και μία βδομάδα που έκλεισαν στη Στράβωνος σκαψίματα στην Καρυάτιδος δεν έχουμε δει, τι θα γίνει πόσο θα κάνουμε υπομονή;

----------


## philos

Σήμερα στο My Home Account (Vodafone) βλέπω ότι μπορώ να αναβαθμίσω σε VDSL στο "Αλλαγή προγράμματος".  :Smile: 

Το μόνο ότι μου βγάζει ότι το κόστος θα είναι 51,5ευρώ το μήνα, που τα βρίσκω υπερβολικά!
Θα πάω από κατάστημα Vodafone να ρωτήσω τι τιμές παίζουν, ειδικά αν επιλέξω και 24 μηνο συμβόλαιο.

----------


## Sinic

Εμένα στην 343 ήρθαν 3/9 για σκάψιμο, 8/9 την άκουγα να δουλέυει κανονικά και εως σήμερα 23/9 στο site του οτε δε δίνει διαθεσιμότητα... :/
να αρχίσω να ανησυχώ οτι θα δώσουν αφού φτιάξουν και τις υπόλοιπες που είναι κοντά μου; ή είναι νορμαλ;

----------


## pgkioulf

Μένω στο Ίλιον περιοχή Παλατιανή αλλά τηλεφωνικά ανήκω στο τηλεφωνικό κέντρο Περιστερίου εκεί στην οδό Καππαδοκίας είδα πριν μερικούς μήνες να έχουν βάλει καινούργιους θαλάμους ξέρει κανείς τίποτα για αυτήν την περιοχή ;

----------


## Deathracer2009

Ρε παιδια απο τη στιγμη που ακουγεται το ρευμα στην καμπινα δεν πρεπει να εχει και vdsl αυτοματα;

----------


## sdikr

> Ρε παιδια απο τη στιγμη που ακουγεται το ρευμα στην καμπινα δεν πρεπει να εχει και vdsl αυτοματα;


Ναι, θα δουλεύουν οι συσκευές,  αυτό δεν σημαίνει οτι θα είναι έτοιμο προς λιανική ή χονδρική διάθεση, σίγουρα όμως θα είναι πολύ κοντά μέχρι να δοθεί το οκ

----------


## Zarko

> Ρε παιδια απο τη στιγμη που ακουγεται το ρευμα στην καμπινα δεν πρεπει να εχει και vdsl αυτοματα;



Ανάλογα την περίπτωση, δυστυχώς μπορεί και να μην σημαίνει τίποτα για αρκετούς μήνες. Οι δύο πρώτες καμπίνες που πήραν ρεύμα στην Αλυσίδα, ηλεκτροδοτήθηκαν στα μέσα του Ιούνη. Από τότε και για σχεδόν τέσσερις μήνες απλά κάθονται, με ρεύμα μεν, αλλά χωρίς να δίνουν υπηρεσία. Προς τον Δεκέμβρη που θα ενεργοποιηθεί μάλλον ολόκληρη η Αλυσίδα, θα έχουν κλείσει ένα εξάμηνο με ρεύμα!  :Razz:

----------


## zatast

> Νενικηκαμεν!


ρε γειτονα τι μακαροναδα εχεις κανει εκει περα με τα ρευματα ???  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  περναω απο εκει και υπαρχουν ανακατεμενα καλωδια κι ακομα δε σε εχουν φτιαξει για να ερθουν σε εμενα!! :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  Με καθυστερεις και θα σε κυνηγησω με ποινικες ρητρες!!!!  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Stathisgr

Επιτέλους συνεννοηθήκαμε με τη βοντα και έγινε το αίτημα για διακοπή της iptv & ενεργοποίηση vdsl. Ας ελπίσουμε σε 10 μερούλες αν όχι νωρίτερα.

----------


## Tzimakos

> ρε γειτονα τι μακαροναδα εχεις κανει εκει περα με τα ρευματα ???  περναω απο εκει και υπαρχουν ανακατεμενα καλωδια κι ακομα δε σε εχουν φτιαξει για να ερθουν σε εμενα!! Με καθυστερεις και θα σε κυνηγησω με ποινικες ρητρες!!!!


O τοξοτης φαινεται εχει αναδρομο Ερμη γι' αυτο δεν ρισκαρουν να προχωρησουν τις εργασιες. Την ανοιξαμε την τρυπα, παιρνουν αερα τα καλωδια, φτανει. Κακομαθαμε οι λοφιωτες φαινεται να διαλεξαν στην καμπινα μου να μας μαθουν να κανουμε υπομονη.

- - - Updated - - -

Παιδια με πηραν απο wind ( ετσι μου ειπαν ) απο το 2111032732 και μου 'πε τα κλασσικα 21.50 η 24αρα με τσαμπα κινητα μπλαμπλαμπλα, αλλα λεει σε 1μισι μηνα το πολυ θα αναβαθμιστει λεει σε 1000 mbps. το 'χουνε φτιαξει λεει δικο τους δικτυο σε ολη την ελλαδα. ΔΟΡΥΦΟΡΙΚΟ λεει θα ειναι. Πηγα να του πω μηπως διαβασες κανενα αρθρο για το google fiber και μπερδευτηκες, δεν ειμαστε Kansas εδω. Ακουγοταν και μεγαλος ανθρωπος, ισως τους εχουν πει να λενε 100mbps λογω vectoring και τα εκανε σαλατα.

Μου ζητησε αριθμο βρογχου τον οποιον δεν βρηκα καν στο e-bill της vodafone. Δινουμε αριθμο βρογχου αφοβα γενικα ή μπα?

----------


## jkoukos

O αριθμός βρόχου στη Vodafone, αναφέρεται πάντα στον μηνιαίο λογαριασμό (έντυπο ή ηλεκτρονικό) στην ανάλυση της τρέχουσας οφειλής.

----------


## zatast

> O τοξοτης φαινεται εχει αναδρομο Ερμη γι' αυτο δεν ρισκαρουν να προχωρησουν τις εργασιες. Την ανοιξαμε την τρυπα, παιρνουν αερα τα καλωδια, φτανει. Κακομαθαμε οι λοφιωτες φαινεται να διαλεξαν στην καμπινα μου να μας μαθουν να κανουμε υπομονη.


εχει χασει το τοπι ο τοξοτης και μας καθυστερει...αντε και πιανουν βροχες μην εχουμε κι αλλα...

- - - Updated - - -




> Παιδια με πηραν απο wind ( ετσι μου ειπαν ) απο το 2111032732 και μου 'πε τα κλασσικα 21.50 η 24αρα με τσαμπα κινητα μπλαμπλαμπλα, αλλα λεει σε 1μισι μηνα το πολυ θα αναβαθμιστει λεει σε 1000 mbps. το 'χουνε φτιαξει λεει δικο τους δικτυο σε ολη την ελλαδα. ΔΟΡΥΦΟΡΙΚΟ λεει θα ειναι. Πηγα να του πω μηπως διαβασες κανενα αρθρο για το google fiber και μπερδευτηκες, δεν ειμαστε Kansas εδω. Ακουγοταν και μεγαλος ανθρωπος, ισως τους εχουν πει να λενε 100mbps λογω vectoring και τα εκανε σαλατα.
> 
> Μου ζητησε αριθμο βρογχου τον οποιον δεν βρηκα καν στο e-bill της vodafone. Δινουμε αριθμο βρογχου αφοβα γενικα ή μπα?


δορυφορικο σημαινει οπως πιανει ενα κινητο Wind στην περιοχη και οχι με σταθερη γραμμη μεσω καμπινας και A/K.δε θα το εκανα στη θεση σου ιδιως οταν μου τα μασανε.προσωπικα επισης δεν με συμφερει γιατι εχω καλο πακετο Cosmote 2play,TV και 2 κινητα.

----------


## psolord

Τα κινητά έχουν επίγειους πομπούς όχι δορυφορικούς.

Επίσης φακινγκ λαγκ μαν για το δορυφορικό ιντερνετ. Καλή τύχη με πινγκ στο Θεό για όσους θέλουν να παίζουν online games.

Αλλά μάλλον για ασχετοσυνη του πωλητή πρόκειται. Έχουν γεμίσει τον κοσμο με οπτικες για να δώσουν δορυφορικό;

----------


## zatast

> Τα κινητά έχουν επίγειους πομπούς όχι δορυφορικούς.
> 
> Επίσης φακινγκ λαγκ μαν για το δορυφορικό ιντερνέτ. Καλή τύχη με πινγκ στο Θεό για όσους θέλουν να παίζουν online games.
> 
> Αλλά μάλλον για ασχετοσυνη του πωλητή πρόκειται. Έχουν γεμίσει τον κοσμο με οπτικες για να δώσουν δορυφορικό;


οτι κι αν εχουν οταν μιλησα με cosmote μηπως κι εβαζα το speed booster μου ειπαν : αν εχεις κινητο cosmote (που εχω) βαλτο στο σημειο του DSL router και τρεξε ενα Ookla speed test.oτι ταχυτητα δεις εκει αυτη θα πιασεις με το speed booster.
Επιανα λοιπον 12Mpbs + 6mbps της σταθερης οποτε το απερριψα ιδιως οταν λιγο πιο μετα που ξανακαλεσα μου ειπαν οτι εχουν δεσμευση 1 χρονο.ειπα θα κανω κι ενα χρονο υπομονη για το vdsl για να μη σας πλερωνω για οτι πιανω απο τον αερα με τα οποια προβληματα.

btw οπτικες γεμισε τον κοσμο κυριως ο ΟΤΕ και σε καποια σημεια η Vodafone.η Wind απο οτι φαινεται μεσω δορυφορικου το παει οπου δεν παιζει μεσω καμπινας.

----------


## psolord

Το δορυφορικο ιντερνετ εχει τρομερο λαγκ. Δεν προβλεπεται για οικιακη χρηση. Θα τους παρουν με τις πετρες.

Χωρια που επηρεάζεται απο τον καιρο.

Εδω υπηρχε παλια στην Ελλαδα εταιρεια που εδινε δορυφορικο ιντερνετ, αλλα για να δουλεψει ηθελε και land line. Το πιατο ηταν μονο για το κατεβασμα. Τα ack πακετα και ολο το upload γενικα, γινοταν απο το καλωδιο του τηλεφωνου.

Φυσικα η εταιρεια πηγε ακλαφτη μολις ηρθε το DSL.

Δε ξερω τι παιχνιδια παιζει ο ΟΤΕ με τους υπολοιπους, παντως το Vectoring στη γειτονια μου, το εχει αναλαβει η Wind.

----------


## ZisisGr

Δεν ξέρω τι λέτε για τον λόφο. Πάντως εγώ βλέπω την Πελοπιδα ότι την τρολαρουν.Την έχουν περικυκλώσει. Ήρθαν από Ανθούπολη σταμάτησαν Πριν την πελοπιδα. Ήρθαν από λόφο, σταμάτησαν στα εκατοδεντρα. Μόλις έκλεισαν τις τρύπες παντού, λέω 'ε δεν μπορεί, ήρθε η σειρά μου.' και μετά εξαφανιζεται ο Τοξότης. Πρέπει να είναι κάποιου είδους φάρσα.

Btw καλωσηρθα! Παρακολουθώ χρόνια το topic αλλά δεν άντεξα, έκανα προφίλ να τα βγάλω από μέσα μου.

Πάντως τέτοια αργοπορία που ετσι σκέφτομαι να πάω να συνδέσω μόνος μου την καμπίνα.

----------


## miltaros

> Δεν ξέρω τι λέτε για τον λόφο. Πάντως εγώ βλέπω την Πελοπιδα ότι την τρολαρουν.Την έχουν περικυκλώσει. Ήρθαν από Ανθούπολη σταμάτησαν Πριν την πελοπιδα. Ήρθαν από λόφο, σταμάτησαν στα εκατοδεντρα. Μόλις έκλεισαν τις τρύπες παντού, λέω 'ε δεν μπορεί, ήρθε η σειρά μου.' και μετά εξαφανιζεται ο Τοξότης. Πρέπει να είναι κάποιου είδους φάρσα.
> 
> Btw καλωσηρθα! Παρακολουθώ χρόνια το topic αλλά δεν άντεξα, έκανα προφίλ να τα βγάλω από μέσα μου.
> 
> Πάντως τέτοια αργοπορία που ετσι σκέφτομαι να πάω να συνδέσω μόνος μου την καμπίνα.


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Respekt:

----------


## computer

Καλημερα!

Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω ,

Αν θυμαμαι καλα πρεπει ο ΟΤΕ μεχρι 30/09/2017 να εχει συνδεσει ολο το Περιστερι με vdsl.
Ισχυει το παραπάνω ή ειναι μούφα?

----------


## Agent_

> Καλημερα!
> 
> Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω ,
> 
> Αν θυμαμαι καλα πρεπει ο ΟΤΕ μεχρι 30/09/2017 να εχει συνδεσει ολο το Περιστερι με vdsl.
> Ισχυει το παραπάνω ή ειναι μούφα?


Μάλλον μέρα με την μέρα και όσο πλησιάζουμε τις 29/9 τείνει να είναι μούφα.

----------


## dmitspan

Σίγουρα θα πάρουν παράταση λόγω των καθυστερήσεων ρευματοδότησης από την ΔΕΔΔΗΕ.

----------


## emeliss

Δεν χρειάζεται παράταση αν είναι υπαιτιότητα τρίτου.

----------


## zatast

> O τοξοτης φαινεται εχει αναδρομο Ερμη γι' αυτο δεν ρισκαρουν να προχωρησουν τις εργασιες. Την ανοιξαμε την τρυπα, παιρνουν αερα τα καλωδια, φτανει. Κακομαθαμε οι λοφιωτες φαινεται να διαλεξαν στην καμπινα μου να μας μαθουν να κανουμε υπομονη.


γειτονα εχουν κολλησει τοσο πολυ τα μακαρονια που εσκαψαν το δρομο σημερα κατα πλατος απο κολωνα ως την καμπινα για να τα ξεμπλεξουν !!!
Αντε ρε παιδιααααααααααααα!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap: 

Update : φτου ξελευτεριαααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Eπιτελους δινουν ρευμα στην 373 Σαγγαριου & Μαντινειας!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Αντε και απο εβδομαδα θα λιωσω στον ελεγχο διαθεσιμοτητας !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Tzimakos

> γειτονα εχουν κολλησει τοσο πολυ τα μακαρονια που εσκαψαν το δρομο σημερα κατα πλατος απο κολωνα ως την καμπινα για να τα ξεμπλεξουν !!!
> Αντε ρε παιδιααααααααααααα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Τι? Εφτιαξαν την 372? Δεν ειδα. Παντως στην Σαγγαριου και προς Μαντινειας και προς Θηβων εχουν ανοιξει πολλα μετωπα. Αντε να δουμε τι θα γινει γιατι η vodafone με πηρε για προσφορα ανανεωσης και θελει 28 ευρω για 30αρα και 32-33 για 50αρα, μη φατε εχουμε γλαροσουπα τους ειπα.

----------


## zatast

> Τι? Εφτιαξαν την 372? Δεν ειδα. Παντως στην Σαγγαριου και προς Μαντινειας και προς Θηβων εχουν ανοιξει πολλα μετωπα. Αντε να δουμε τι θα γινει γιατι η vodafone με πηρε για προσφορα ανανεωσης και θελει 28 ευρω για 30αρα και 32-33 για 50αρα, μη φατε εχουμε γλαροσουπα τους ειπα.


λογικα θα εισαι ετοιμος μεχρι τελος της εβδομαδας και απο εβδομαδα μπορεις να ελεγχεις τη διαθεσιμοτητα.

To κουφο ειναι οτι σε εσενα Ελευθεριας 17 που ειναι η καμπινα η διαθεσιμοτητα λεει " VDSL έως 50 Mbps.Το αίτημά σου θα πρέπει να διερευνηθεί περισσότερο. Καλέσέ μας στο 13888" ενω στην 339 στην Κλεισουρας που εχουν τελειωσει πριν μια εβδομαδα ακομα δεν δινει διαθεσιμοτητα!!

Εμας επιτελους μάς εσκαψαν στην 373 Σαγγαριου & Μαντινειας και λογικα θα τελειωσουν και την 377 Δαμασκηνου και Σαγγαριου.Γινεται χαμος σε ολο το Περιστερι.Στην Παρθενιου επισης που περασα σημερα κανουν εργασιες ρευματοδοτησης και γενικως σκαβουν σε ολη την Αθηνα (πχ Αμπελοκηπους που ειναι συναδελφος κι αλλαζουν καφαο και δινουν ρευμα τρεχοντας).

Αντε μπραβο!!!!Αντε μπραβο να δουμε φως απο Οκτωβρη ρε παιδια!!

----------


## Kaizokugari

Άντε ρε μάγκες, τι έγινε; Εδώ λίγο πιο πάνω απο το Νεκροταφείο, ανάμεσα στο Νεκροταφείο και Δέγλερη περίπου ακόμα τις κοιτάμε. Έχει δει κανένας έργα σε αυτή τη περιοχή; Συγκεκριμένα απο την 559 παίρνω αλλά και κάποια παραπλήσια να ξεκινήσει θα είναι καλό σημάδι.

----------


## atux_null

πιάσανε το Σάββατο το απόγευμα αργά και σκάψανε κάποιες καμπίνες γύρω από την Σύρου και προς Πολυτέκνων. Πιάνει Ίλιον εκεί, αλλά ΑΚ Περιστέρι. Σήμερα κάποιες τις είδα να έχουν τελειώσει το τσιμεντάρισμα και σε 3 που είδα, δουλεύανε τα ανεμιστήρια. άντε τυχεροί εκεί στην περιοχή, ξεμπλέξανε γρήγορα.

----------


## Sinic

Επιτέλους διαθεσιμότητα στο site του ΟΤΕ!!!! Παίρνω τηλ. στην Cyta και λέω:
"- Γεια σας" μπλα μπλα μπλα "Ποτε θα δώσει VDSL η Cyta στο περίπου αφου μου έδωσε σήμερα ο ΟΤΕ; Μπορω να κανω αίτηση απο τώρα;"
"- Εεε αφου έδωσε τώρα ο ΟΤΕ σε κανα *4 με 5 μήνες λογικά θα είναι διαθέσιμο.* Δυστυχώς δεν μπορείτε να κάνετε αίτηση νωρίτερα" μου λέει.  :ROFL: 
Ήταν λίγο φρούτο εν τέλει. Πιστεύω μέχρι και που κλείσαμε δεν κατάλαβε οτι λέω για καμπίνα(η δεν ήξερε τι είναι...; :Wink: . 

Είναι να απορείς πως παίρνουν τις δουλειές στην εξυπηρέτηση....απλα παραπληροφόρηση
Καπάκια πήρε ο τηλεφωνητής της Cyta να ρωτήσει αν είμαι ευχαριστημένος με την εξυπηρέτηση.  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## zatast

> Επιτέλους διαθεσιμότητα στο site του ΟΤΕ!!!! Παίρνω τηλ. στην Cyta και λέω:
> "- Γεια σας" μπλα μπλα μπλα "Ποτε θα δώσει VDSL η Cyta στο περίπου αφου μου έδωσε σήμερα ο ΟΤΕ; Μπορω να κανω αίτηση απο τώρα;"
> "- Εεε αφου έδωσε τώρα ο ΟΤΕ σε κανα *4 με 5 μήνες λογικά θα είναι διαθέσιμο.* Δυστυχώς δεν μπορείτε να κάνετε αίτηση νωρίτερα" μου λέει. 
> Ήταν λίγο φρούτο εν τέλει. Πιστεύω μέχρι και που κλείσαμε δεν κατάλαβε οτι λέω για καμπίνα(η δεν ήξερε τι είναι...;. 
> 
> Είναι να απορείς πως παίρνουν τις δουλειές στην εξυπηρέτηση....απλα παραπληροφόρηση
> Καπάκια πήρε ο τηλεφωνητής της Cyta να ρωτήσει αν είμαι ευχαριστημένος με την εξυπηρέτηση.


H Cyta φιλε μου ειναι ηδη προς πωληση.
http://www.capital.gr/epixeiriseis/3...olisi-tis-cyta

Σημερα ληγει η καταθεση προσφορων και μαλλον παει προς Wind (με ανταλλαγη μετοχων) εκτος αν επεκταθει η υπαρχουσα συνεργασια της με την Vodafone αλλα χωρις ανταλλαγη μετοχων.
http://www.kathimerini.com.cy/gr/oik...8569/?ctype=ar

Οποτε αποφασιζες τι θες να κανεις αναλογα

----------


## Hetfield

> Επιτέλους διαθεσιμότητα στο site του ΟΤΕ!!!! Παίρνω τηλ. στην Cyta και λέω:
> "- Γεια σας" μπλα μπλα μπλα "Ποτε θα δώσει VDSL η Cyta στο περίπου αφου μου έδωσε σήμερα ο ΟΤΕ; Μπορω να κανω αίτηση απο τώρα;"
> "- Εεε αφου έδωσε τώρα ο ΟΤΕ σε κανα *4 με 5 μήνες λογικά θα είναι διαθέσιμο.* Δυστυχώς δεν μπορείτε να κάνετε αίτηση νωρίτερα" μου λέει. 
> Ήταν λίγο φρούτο εν τέλει. Πιστεύω μέχρι και που κλείσαμε δεν κατάλαβε οτι λέω για καμπίνα(η δεν ήξερε τι είναι...;. 
> 
> Είναι να απορείς πως παίρνουν τις δουλειές στην εξυπηρέτηση....απλα παραπληροφόρηση
> Καπάκια πήρε ο τηλεφωνητής της Cyta να ρωτήσει αν είμαι ευχαριστημένος με την εξυπηρέτηση.


Το οτι ο ΟΤΕ εθεσε σε λειτουργια την *καμπινα του*, δεν σημαινει αυτοματως οτι με εναν μαγικο τροπο θα σου δωσει VDSL η Cyta μεσω αυτης.
Πρεπει να ερθουν σε συμφωνια οι παροχοι, να αγορασει χονδρικη η Cyta και μετα να παρεις εσυ VDSL μεσω καμπινας.
Οσο φρουτα και να ειναι μερικοι υπαλληλοι (που δεν ειναι), παντα υπαρχουν θεματα στο παρασκηνιο που ο καταναλωτης δεν γνωριζει.

----------


## Sinic

> H Cyta φιλε μου ειναι ηδη προς πωληση.
> http://www.capital.gr/epixeiriseis/3...olisi-tis-cyta
> 
> Σημερα ληγει η καταθεση προσφορων και μαλλον παει προς Wind (με ανταλλαγη μετοχων) εκτος αν επεκταθει η υπαρχουσα συνεργασια της με την Vodafone αλλα χωρις ανταλλαγη μετοχων.
> http://www.kathimerini.com.cy/gr/oik...8569/?ctype=ar
> 
> Οποτε αποφασιζες τι θες να κανεις αναλογα


Έχει κάποια επίπτωση σε εμένα; Εννοώ αν αλλάξει μετοχους θα μπορώ να κάνω αποδέσμευση συμβολαίου δωρεάν η κάτι παρόμοιο;

- - - Updated - - -




> Το οτι ο ΟΤΕ εθεσε σε λειτουργια την *καμπινα του*, δεν σημαινει αυτοματως οτι με εναν μαγικο τροπο θα σου δωσει VDSL η Cyta μεσω αυτης.
> Πρεπει να ερθουν σε συμφωνια οι παροχοι, να αγορασει χονδρικη η Cyta και μετα να παρεις εσυ VDSL μεσω καμπινας.
> Οσο φρουτα και να ειναι μερικοι υπαλληλοι (που δεν ειναι), παντα υπαρχουν θεματα στο παρασκηνιο που ο καταναλωτης δεν γνωριζει.


Δεν είπα αυτομάτως αλλά είμαι σίγουρος οτι δεν θα είναι 5 μήνες, πέταξε απλά μία ημερομηνία ίσα ίσα για να μου απαντήσει. Για το αν είναι φρούτα μερικοί η όχι πες στο στον κύριο που του λέω να μου βάλει fastpath και μου είπε οτι δεν υπάρχει τέτοιο πράγμα...δεν τους βάζω όλους στο ίδιο σακί αλλά έχω και φιλαράκια (που δουλεύουν) σε τηλεφωνικά κέντρα και έχω ακούσει πολλά... peace  :One thumb up:

----------


## philos

Παιδιά εγώ έκανα χθες την αίτηση στη Vodafone και 50/5 vdsl.
Τώρα περιμένω τηλέφωνο ή μήνυμα για να μου φέρουν το router και για περισσότερες πληροφορίες.

Αλήθεια πόσα mbps λέτε να πιάνω;
Είμαι στην Αραχώβης.  :Smile:

----------


## PEPES

> Παιδιά εγώ έκανα χθες την αίτηση στη Vodafone και 50/5 vdsl.
> Τώρα περιμένω τηλέφωνο ή μήνυμα για να μου φέρουν το router και για περισσότερες πληροφορίες.
> 
> Αλήθεια πόσα mbps λέτε να πιάνω;
> Είμαι στην Αραχώβης.


Αν υπαρχουν νεες καμπινες θα τα πιανεις ολα.

----------


## BurnedPriest

535 Αρτοξίνου & Αξαρίου έδωσε διαθεσιμότητα. Την δική μου την 555, 200 μέτρα πιο κάτω, την πήδηξαν και ούτε ρεύμα δεν έχουν δώσει. Μια ζωή γκαντέμης.

----------


## zatast

Σχετικα με διαθεσιμοτητες στο cosmote.gr σε καμπινες που τελειωνουν οι εργασιες ρευματοδοτησης : 

- Στην 339 (Κλεισουρας) δινει διαθεσιμοτητα VDSL
- Στις 372 (Μαντινειας) και 377 (Δαμασκηνου&Σαγγαριου) λεει "Το αίτημά σου θα πρέπει να διερευνηθεί περισσότερο. Καλέσέ μας στο 13888."




> Έχει κάποια επίπτωση σε εμένα; Εννοώ αν αλλάξει μετοχους θα μπορώ να κάνω αποδέσμευση συμβολαίου δωρεάν η κάτι παρόμοιο;


αυτο εξαρταται απο την πολιτικη της εταιριας μετα την εξαγορα.δυσκολα μπορεις να πεις οτι θα κανεις κατι τετοιο.το λογικο θα ειναι να μπορεις να εχεις τις παροχες που προσφερει η νεα εταιρια αλλα λογικα θα σου ζητησουν να ανανεωσεις.ειναι πολυ νωρις για να πεις το οτιδηποτε.
προσωπικα πιστευω οτι καλυτερα θα εισαι απο Cyta ειτε σε Wind ειτε σε Vodafone πανε.
Οταν τελειωσει το θεμα αν δε θες να φυγεις οπωσδηποτε για αλλο παροχο τοτε μπορεις να μιλησεις μαζι τους για να δεις τι καλυτερο μπορουν να σου δωσουν (συνηθως ζητανε ανανεωση συμβολαιου).

- - - Updated - - -





> Δεν είπα αυτομάτως αλλά είμαι σίγουρος οτι δεν θα είναι 5 μήνες, πέταξε απλά μία ημερομηνία ίσα ίσα για να μου απαντήσει.


Υπαρχει και το αλλο ενδεχομενο.Επειδη ειναι σε διαδικασια πωλησης να μη θελουν να μπουν σε διαδικασια νεων υποχρεωσεων και να σου ειπε 4-5 μηνες ωστε ειτε να σου φανει πολυ και να φυγεις ειτε να περιμενεις μεχρι ο νεος αγοραστης να αναλαβει τις υποχρεωσεις.

----------


## Kaizokugari

Δεν περίμενα ποτέ να το γράψω αυτό. Τόσα και τόσα χρόνια πέρασαν. Έχω κάνει 300 φορές τον έλεγχο και δεν μπορώ να το πιστέψω.
Κυρίες και κύριοι, η καμπίνα 559, απο σήμερα το πρωί, δίνει διαθεσιμότητα.

----------


## jimmyl

Αντε και στα δικα μας οι λευτερες

----------


## psolord

:ROFL:

----------


## dmitspan

> 535 Αρτοξίνου & Αξαρίου έδωσε διαθεσιμότητα. Την δική μου την 555, 200 μέτρα πιο κάτω, την πήδηξαν και ούτε ρεύμα δεν έχουν δώσει. Μια ζωή γκαντέμης.


Την 453 πότε, οέο;

----------


## sfs1979

Καλησπέρα,

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω τους ήδη ενεργοποιημένους στην υπηρεσία VDSL σε Vodafone στο Περιστερι εάν είναι εφικτό. Τι τελική τιμή σας έδωσαν; και με τι παροχές;

----------


## George28K

To όνειρο γίνεται πραγματικότητα. Μετά από χρόνια αναμονής η 533 δίνει διαθεσιμότητα και σε Cosmote και σε Vodafone.

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος Ρ.

H 460 μου φαίνεται ξεχάστηκε, δε μας βλέπω ούτε τα Χριστούγεννα να έχουμε vdsl.

----------


## george83

Η 521 στην Ανθούπολη ακόμα χωρίς ρεύμα. Τοποθετήθηκε η καμπίνα το Νοεμβριο 2016.

----------


## douke

Καμπίνα Νο 588 Ταντάλου κ Νηρέως σκαμένη περιφερειακά και απέναντι. Μάλλον "ελπίζω" ρευματοδοτήται.

----------


## dtzgr

Η 183 είναι σκαμμένη από την Κυριακή, αλλά ακόμα τίποτα. Τις τελευταίες μέρες δεν έχει εμφανιστεί κανείς. Έχουν βάλει μια κολώνα (χωρίς να κλείσουν την τρύπα στη βάση της -- έχει και αέρα αυτές τις μέρες) και έχουν αφήσει τα τηλεφωνικά καλώδια ξεσκέπαστα εδώ και μέρες.

----------


## Curiousman

Η καμπινα 471 που βρίσκεται Δαναων και Αλκμηνης , έχει πάρει ρευμα από τις 20/9 αλλά ακόμα τιποτα από διαθεσιμότητα. Ειναι η πιο κοντινη καμπίνα από το σπίτι μου .Υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην ειναι αυτή η καμπίνα με την οποία συνδέομαι?Αυτή τη στιγμή έχω 3 γραμμές vodafone wind και forthnet . Ti είναι το πιο γρήγορο, να ζητησω απο ΟΤΕ να μπω στο δίκτυο του ή να περιμένω τους παρόχους μου.Εννοω φυσικά αμα δώσει διαθεσιμότητα το site του ΟΤε....Ευχαριστω

----------


## Jazzer

> Η καμπινα 471 που βρίσκεται Δαναων και Αλκμηνης , έχει πάρει ρευμα από τις 20/9 αλλά ακόμα τιποτα από διαθεσιμότητα. Ειναι η πιο κοντινη καμπίνα από το σπίτι μου .Υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην ειναι αυτή η καμπίνα με την οποία συνδέομαι?Αυτή τη στιγμή έχω 3 γραμμές vodafone wind και forthnet . Ti είναι το πιο γρήγορο, να ζητησω απο ΟΤΕ να μπω στο δίκτυο του ή να περιμένω τους παρόχους μου.Εννοω φυσικά αμα δώσει διαθεσιμότητα το site του ΟΤε....Ευχαριστω


Βάλε και 4η γραμμή στον ΟΤΕ για να μη μείνει κανένας πάροχος παραπονεμενος !  :Razz: 
Έχεις σκεφτεί το ενδεχόμενο να κρατήσεις μια γραμμή μόνο ; Εκτός κι αν πρόκειται για επαγγελματική χρήση. 
Στη θέση σου, αν έπρεπε να έχω 3 γραμμές, η μία θα ήταν σίγουρα στον ΟΤΕ, για λόγους σταθερότητας και άμεσης τεχνικής υποστήριξης. 
Όμως, ότι και να λέμε εμείς, εσύ ξέρεις καλύτερα από όλους μας τις προτεραιότητες και ανάγκες σου.

----------


## Curiousman

Δαναών και Αλκίμου είναι η 471 (όχι Αλμκμήνης ). Δυστυχως δε γινεται να έχω μια γραμμη μόνο, αφου πρόκειται για επαγγελματική χρήση .Ωστόσο σερνόμαστε εδώ πέρα … Πανω από  4mbps down ,δε παει καμιά γραμμή  δυστυχώς..

----------


## griniaris

> Δαναών και Αλκίμου είναι η 471 (όχι Αλμκμήνης ). Δυστυχως δε γινεται να έχω μια γραμμη μόνο, αφου πρόκειται για επαγγελματική χρήση .Ωστόσο σερνόμαστε εδώ πέρα … Πανω από  4mbps down ,δε παει καμιά γραμμή  δυστυχώς..


Το 4 DOWN ειναι καλα.....   οπως και εσυ , ετσι και εμεις στη δουλεια , υποφερουμε απο το UP-load που δεν ξεπερνα το 800 Kbps  

Εγω βεβαια 14 χρονια εχω συνηθισει. χααχχαα  οποτε και 1 χρονο να κανουν ακομα θα αντεξω.



> Υ.Γ. Επισης και εμεις με 4 γραμμες ειμαστε . Για bonding απλα να ξεγελιομαστε οτι εχουμε γρηγορο ιντερνετ.

----------


## aguila21

Εχθές ήταν ένα πολυπληθές συνεργείο στην καμπίνα που είναι στο Βενζινάδικο BP στην Πελασγίας στη Νέα Ζωή.Εγώ δε βλέπω να παίρνω πριν τελειώσει το 2018...

----------


## Chris215

Θεμα χρονου και η ηλεκτροδοτηση της 364!! Επιτελους. Αργει πολυ να φανει η διαθεσημοτητα Vdsl στο site της coamote μετα την ηλεκτροδοτηση? Εχω ηδη cosmote "adsl".

----------


## Sinic

> Θεμα χρονου και η ηλεκτροδοτηση της 364!! Επιτελους. Αργει πολυ να φανει η διαθεσημοτητα Vdsl στο site της coamote μετα την ηλεκτροδοτηση? Εχω ηδη cosmote "adsl".


στην 343,  3/9 αρχη εργασιών, 8/9 δούλευε 27/9 διαθεσιμότητα στον ΟΤΕ. Αρα υπολόγιζε καμιά 20αρια μερούλες +/-.

----------


## zatast

Χθες εκλειναν την 373 Σαγγαριου και Μαντινειας και την 372 Ελευθεριας και Νικης που τους παιδεψε και προχθες την 377 Δαμασκηνου και Σαγγαριου και παμε στις επομενες.Ελπιζω μεσα στην εβδομαδα να εχω διαθεσιμοτητα για να προχωρησω αμεσα σε αιτηση  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Θεμα χρονου και η ηλεκτροδοτηση της 364!! Επιτελους. Αργει πολυ να φανει η διαθεσημοτητα Vdsl στο site της coamote μετα την ηλεκτροδοτηση? Εχω ηδη cosmote "adsl".


Aν δεις μηνυμα "καλεστε μας να ελεγξουμε τη διαθεσιμοτητα" τοτε κανε αυτο που λεει το μηνυμα.

----------


## Spanos

Κλάψτε

----------


## psolord

Σκασιλα μας φιλαρακο.

Στις 6 του μηνα θα εχω 50αρα!  :Razz:

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος Ρ.

Εγώ κλαίω πάντως στην Καρυάτιδος, ενώ στη Στράβωνος που είναι ένα στενό παράλληλα έσκαψαν, δύο εβδομάδες μετά το κλείσιμο αυτής στην 460 της Καρυάτιδος ούτε έχει φανεί κανείς κι αυτή της Στράβωνος ρεύμα δεν έχει ακόμα, τι γίνεται θα πάρουμε vdsl πριν τις γιορτές ή πάμε για 2018 και βλέπουμε;

----------


## Tzimakos

> ρε γειτονα τι μακαροναδα εχεις κανει εκει περα με τα ρευματα ???  περναω απο εκει και υπαρχουν ανακατεμενα καλωδια κι ακομα δε σε εχουν φτιαξει για να ερθουν σε εμενα!! Με καθυστερεις και θα σε κυνηγησω με ποινικες ρητρες!!!!


Ετοιμη η μακαροναδα γειτονα απ'τον κατω μαχαλά. στρωσαμε και τον δρομο με χωμα τσαπατσουλικα ισα ισα για να χοροπηδαω στο αμαξι καθε φορα που γυρναω σπιτι. Ελα να σε κερασω.

----------


## Spanos

> Σκασιλα μας φιλαρακο.
> 
> Στις 6 του μηνα θα εχω 50αρα!


έχω και δε βάζω  :Razz:

----------


## nikitas21

Και η 371 στη Νεα Ζωή πρέπει να έδωσε διαθεσιμοτητα (υποθέτω από εκεί παίρνω). Καλό κουράγιο στους εναπομείναντες!



Off Topic



Έχω κάνει subscribe σε αυτό το thread από το 2014. Τον τελευταίο μήνα έκανα έλεγχο καθημερινά για διαθεσιμότητα. Πέμπτη που έκανα δεν είχε ακόμα. Παρασκευή - Σάββατο μετακόμισα, φεύγοντας από το πατρικό μου σπίτι (μένει ακόμα η οικογένεια μου εκεί). Σήμερα είδα διαθεσιμότητα.  :Very angry: 
Ε άντε .... λες και με κοροϊδεύουν!

----------


## zatast

> Κλάψτε


https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...61#post6247661  :Wink: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Ετοιμη η μακαροναδα γειτονα απ'τον κατω μαχαλά. στρωσαμε και τον δρομο με χωμα τσαπατσουλικα ισα ισα για να χοροπηδαω στο αμαξι καθε φορα που γυρναω σπιτι. Ελα να σε κερασω.


μια απο τα ιδια κι εμεις και πλεον λιωνω πανω απο τη διαθεσιμοτητα για να κανω επιτελους αιτηση για 30αρι (αρχικα και αν δε μου φτανει μετα 50αρι.αλλα πιστευω με 5πλασια ταχυτητα θα ειμαι οκ)

----------


## Tzimakos

> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...61#post6247661 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> μια απο τα ιδια κι εμεις και πλεον λιωνω πανω απο τη διαθεσιμοτητα για να κανω επιτελους αιτηση για 30αρι (αρχικα και αν δε μου φτανει μετα 50αρι.αλλα πιστευω με 5πλασια ταχυτητα θα ειμαι οκ)


ΟΤΕ ε? Αξιζει πιστευεις η θυσια 20mbit με κοστος ιδιο με την 50αρα της Nova? 
Εγω αμφιταλαντευομαι.

----------


## Stathisgr

Από τη μέρα που έκανα την αίτηση (25/9) πρέπει να είναι οι πιο βασανιστικές-δεν-περνάνε-με-τίποτα 15 ημέρες.

Με το καλό παιδιά.

----------


## snolly

FYI εχω ειχα ενεργοποιηθει απο ΟΤΕ τον Ιουνιο του 2016.

Σας δειχνω τη γραμμη τοτε και την γραμμη τωρα με τον ΟΤΕ να λεει πως δε μπορει να κανει κατι παρα να με βαλει σε 30ρι πακετο.

----------


## zatast

> ΟΤΕ ε? Αξιζει πιστευεις η θυσια 20mbit με κοστος ιδιο με την 50αρα της Nova? 
> Εγω αμφιταλαντευομαι.


προσωπικα δε με συμφερει να φυγω απο την cosmote λογω χαμηλης τιμης στο full pack και συνδυαστικου πακετου με 2 κινητα.
οσον αφορα τη συγκριση 30 με 50mbit σε πρωτη φαση λεω για 30 που μου ειναι αρκετη αφου θα βρεθω με 5πλασια ταχυτητα αλλα αν η διαφορα τιμης ειναι μεχρι 3€ τοτε μαλλον θα βαλω το 50αρι.

Ως τοτε στην αναμονη για διαθεσιμοτητα.Σε εσενα ηδη σου λεει οτι μπορεις να μιλησεις μαζι τους αλλα εισαι και Vodafone οποτε παιζουν διαφορα γιατι απαιτειται και εσωτερικη συμφωνια με την Cosmote

----------


## Stathisgr

> FYI εχω ειχα ενεργοποιηθει απο ΟΤΕ τον Ιουνιο του 2016.
> 
> Σας δειχνω τη γραμμη τοτε και την γραμμη τωρα με τον ΟΤΕ να λεει πως δε μπορει να κανει κατι παρα να με βαλει σε 30ρι πακετο.


Κουμπώσαν όλη τη περιοχή πάνω και έπεσες στα μισά; Τι φάση;

----------


## Pokas

> FYI εχω ειχα ενεργοποιηθει απο ΟΤΕ τον Ιουνιο του 2016.
> 
> Σας δειχνω τη γραμμη τοτε και την γραμμη τωρα με τον ΟΤΕ να λεει πως δε μπορει να κανει κατι παρα να με βαλει σε 30ρι πακετο.


Αυτό δείχνει και στον κατανεμητή; με αλλαγή ρουτερ τα ίδια;
Φαντάζομαι τα έχεις κάνει αυτά

----------


## snolly

το ιδιο και στον κατανεμητη. ηρθε σημερα τεχνικος του ΟΤΕ και μετρησε. σε αλλο φορουμ μου εξηγησαν πολυ ωραια το εξης:




> Αφού ήσουν ο πρώτος, σίγουρα στην αρχή θα έπαιζες «τούμπανο».
> 
> Με τον καιρό με την είσοδο και άλλων προς το καλώδιο της πολυκατοικίας ή του δρόμου, αρχίζει να πέφτει η ταχύτητα λόγω του τηλεπικοινωνιακού φαινομένου της «διαφωνίας» (crosstalk). Αυτό συμβαίνει λόγω τού ότι υπάρχει ηλεκτρομαγνητική επαγωγή μεταξύ των καλωδίων ή πιο απλά υπάρχει θόρυβος από το ένα ζευγάρι του ενός πελάτη στο άλλο (και σκέψου ότι υπάρχουν πολλοί σε ένα πιο μεγάλο σετ καλωδίων), οπότε μειώνεται το τηλεπικοινωνιακό capacity του καθενός.
> 
> Έχεις ξεκάθαρα μια τέτοια περίπτωση εδώ.


και τωρα οπως περιμεναμε το VDSL περιμενουμε το vectoring για να λυθει το θεμα του crosstalk  :Sad: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Κουμπώσαν όλη τη περιοχή πάνω και έπεσες στα μισά; Τι φάση;


ακριβως αυτο. εννοω εχετε το υπ' οψη γιατι απο τη στιγμη που θα ενεργοποιηθει η vdsl μεχρι να κατσει ολη η γειτονια πανω προκυπτουν δυσαρεστες διαφορές...

----------


## Zarko

> και τωρα οπως περιμεναμε το VDSL περιμενουμε το vectoring για να λυθει το θεμα του crosstalk 
> 
> 
> ακριβως αυτο. εννοω εχετε το υπ' οψη γιατι απο τη στιγμη που θα ενεργοποιηθει η vdsl μεχρι να κατσει ολη η γειτονια πανω προκυπτουν δυσαρεστες διαφορές...



Μάλιστα. Άρα μιλάμε και για το VDSL για "έως" και ότι κάτσει στον καθένα.  :Thumb down:

----------


## Pokas

> το ιδιο και στον κατανεμητη. ηρθε σημερα τεχνικος του ΟΤΕ και μετρησε. σε αλλο φορουμ μου εξηγησαν πολυ ωραια το εξης:
> 
> 
> 
> και τωρα οπως περιμεναμε το VDSL περιμενουμε το vectoring για να λυθει το θεμα του crosstalk 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> ...


Ναι, σωστά το λένε στο forum αλλά έχει να κάνει και με την απόσταση απο την καμπίνα, σε τι απόσταση είσαι; 
με το Vectoring θα ισίωσεις λίγο αλλά και πάλι πιστεύω οτι έχεις προβληματικό ζεύγος χαλκού απο την καμπίνα μέχρι την οικία σου.

- - - Updated - - -




> Μάλιστα. Άρα μιλάμε και για το VDSL για "έως" και ότι κάτσει στον καθένα.


εως είναι πάντα, απλά σε κοντινές αποστάσεις απο τις καμπίνες, δηλαδή σε αστικές περιοχές οι ταχύτητες συμπίπτουν σε πολύ μεγάλο βαθμό με τις ονομαστικές.

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> FYI εχω ειχα ενεργοποιηθει απο ΟΤΕ τον Ιουνιο του 2016.
> 
> Σας δειχνω τη γραμμη τοτε και την γραμμη τωρα με τον ΟΤΕ να λεει πως δε μπορει να κανει κατι παρα να με βαλει σε 30ρι πακετο.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 186652
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 186653


Πόσο μακριά εισαι από το KV ;

----------


## psolord

> FYI εχω ειχα ενεργοποιηθει απο ΟΤΕ τον Ιουνιο του 2016.
> 
> Σας δειχνω τη γραμμη τοτε και την γραμμη τωρα με τον ΟΤΕ να λεει πως δε μπορει να κανει κατι παρα να με βαλει σε 30ρι πακετο.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 186652
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 186653


Παίρνεις από καμπίνα ή από ΑΚ?

----------


## snolly

> Παίρνεις από καμπίνα ή από ΑΚ?


απο καμπίνα

- - - Updated - - -




> Πόσο μακριά εισαι από το KV ;


το KV ειναι στην ιδια οδο απο την ιδια μερια του δρομου και 20 νουμερα πιο κατω (στο 65 εγω στο 45 το KV). το google maps λεει 210 μετρα.

----------


## Pokas

> το KV ειναι στην ιδια οδο απο την ιδια μερια του δρομου και 20 νουμερα πιο κατω (στο 65 εγω στο 45 το KV). το google maps λεει 210 μετρα.


είναι το δικό σου σίγουρα ; εαν ναι, η ταχύτητα για την απόσταση, πες 350μ είναι πολύ κακή.

----------


## psolord

Τραγικό. Αν είναι να έχουμε τέτοια και με τις καμπινες, την κάτσαμε!  :Razz:

----------


## snolly

> Ναι, σωστά το λένε στο forum αλλά έχει να κάνει και με την απόσταση απο την καμπίνα, σε τι απόσταση είσαι; 
> με το Vectoring θα ισίωσεις λίγο αλλά και πάλι πιστεύω οτι έχεις προβληματικό ζεύγος χαλκού απο την καμπίνα μέχρι την οικία σου.


στα 210 μετρα απο google maps. το προβληματικο ζευγος χαλκου σιγουρα προεκυψε τωρα (αν αυτη ειναι η περιπτωση) γιατι μεχρι πριν λιγο καιρο επαιζει μια χαρα

- - - Updated - - -




> είναι το δικό σου σίγουρα ; εαν ναι, η ταχύτητα για την απόσταση, πες 350μ είναι πολύ κακή.


ειναι το δικο μου σιγουρα γιατι γραφει τον αριθμο της καμπινας μεσα στον κατανεμητη της πολυκατοικειας και οταν ενεργοποιηθηκα 1+ χρονο πριν πηγα μαζι με τον τεχνικο του ΟΤΕ στην καμπινα. την εχω δει με τα ματια μου ανοιχτη. τοτε η γραμμη εγραψε attainable 61mbps. τωρα ειμαστε στο μισο.

- - - Updated - - -




> Τραγικό. Αν είναι να έχουμε τέτοια και με τις καμπινες, την κάτσαμε!


απο ό,τι φαινεται έχουμε και δεν μπορει να γινει (ή δεν θελει ο ΟΤΕ) τιποτε για αυτο. σου λενε απλα να σε υποβαθμισουν πακετο. δε βλεπω τι θα τους εμποδισει σε λιγο καιρο να μου δινουν 20mbps και να σου λενε "that's it"

----------


## psolord

Ωραια πράγματα. Άρα να υπολογίσουμε εμείς οι νεόνυμφες, ότι πάρουμε στην αρχή, μετά από κάνα χρόνο θα παίρνουμε το μισό!  :onetooth:

----------


## Pokas

> στα 210 μετρα απο google maps. το προβληματικο ζευγος χαλκου σιγουρα προεκυψε τωρα (αν αυτη ειναι η περιπτωση) γιατι μεχρι πριν λιγο καιρο επαιζει μια χαρα
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> ειναι το δικο μου σιγουρα γιατι γραφει τον αριθμο της καμπινας μεσα στον κατανεμητη της πολυκατοικειας και οταν ενεργοποιηθηκα 1+ χρονο πριν πηγα μαζι με τον τεχνικο του ΟΤΕ στην καμπινα. την εχω δει με τα ματια μου ανοιχτη. τοτε η γραμμη εγραψε attainable 61mbps. τωρα ειμαστε στο μισο.


προέκυψε τώρα..... πολλοί λόγοι, για μένα δεν προέκυψε τώρα, στην απόσταση αυτή έπρεπε να έχεις εξαρχής  80+ attainable, θα έλεγα να επιμείνεις για βλάβη και έλεγχο και αν έρθει τεχνικός να γίνει δοκιμή με άλλο ζεύγος ελεύθερο αν υπάρχει, επίσης αν μεσολαβεί box απο την καμπίνα μέχρι την οικία σου να ελεγχθεί η ταχύτητα στο box, αυτά τα ξέρουν οι τεχνικοί υποτίθεται αλλά βαριούνται σε πολλές περιπτώσεις να τα κάνουν.

----------


## maxtak

> στα 210 μετρα απο google maps. το προβληματικο ζευγος χαλκου σιγουρα προεκυψε τωρα (αν αυτη ειναι η περιπτωση) γιατι μεχρι πριν λιγο καιρο επαιζει μια χαρα
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> ειναι το δικο μου σιγουρα γιατι γραφει τον αριθμο της καμπινας μεσα στον κατανεμητη της πολυκατοικειας και οταν ενεργοποιηθηκα 1+ χρονο πριν πηγα μαζι με τον τεχνικο του ΟΤΕ στην καμπινα. την εχω δει με τα ματια μου ανοιχτη. τοτε η γραμμη εγραψε attainable 61mbps. τωρα ειμαστε στο μισο.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...





> προέκυψε τώρα..... πολλοί λόγοι, για μένα δεν προέκυψε τώρα, στην απόσταση αυτή έπρεπε να έχεις εξαρχής  80+ attainable, θα έλεγα να επιμείνεις για βλάβη και έλεγχο και αν έρθει τεχνικός να γίνει δοκιμή με άλλο ζεύγος ελεύθερο αν υπάρχει, επίσης αν μεσολαβεί box απο την καμπίνα μέχρι την οικία σου να ελεγχθεί η ταχύτητα στο box, αυτά τα ξέρουν οι τεχνικοί υποτίθεται αλλά βαριούνται σε πολλές περιπτώσεις να τα κάνουν.


...και μια καταγγελια στην ΕΕΤΤ δεν θα εκανε κακο...  :Wink:

----------


## Pokas

> ...και μια καταγγελια στην ΕΕΤΤ δεν θα εκανε κακο...


δεν μπορεί να κάνει, είναι "έως" τα πακέτα και ο πάροχος είναι καλυμμένος συμβατικά.

----------


## maxtak

> δεν μπορεί να κάνει, είναι "έως" τα πακέτα και ο πάροχος είναι καλυμμένος συμβατικά.


...μπορει.... μπορει και παραμπορει...!!

----------


## Pokas

> ...μπορει.... μπορει και παραμπορει...!!


ναι, σαφώς και μπορεί, το θέμα είναι τι θα πάρει.

----------


## Chris215

Ένα απαλό και ελπιδοφόρο βουιτό άρχισε να βγαίνει από την 364 σήμερα. Ο ΚΑΙΡΟΣ ΓΑΡ ΕΓΓΥΣ...

----------


## psolord

Ήρθε σήμερα και το μοντεμάκι από τη Wind.





Βασικά δε με απασχολεί μιας και έχω το εξαιρετικό N17 της Asus. Πιο πολύ για το φιλτράκι το ήθελα, γιατί έχω άλλο ένα από το κουτι του Ν17 και θα χρειαστώ συνολικά δύο! 

Αλήθεια, έχουν κάποια ουσιαστική διαφορά τα ADSL φίλτρα με τα VDSL φίλτρα; Στην ουσία για το τηλεφωνικό σήμα δεν είναι αυτά; Το οποίο δεν αλλάζει από ADSL σε VDSL;  :Thinking:

----------


## jkoukos

Βασικά τα ίδια είναι, αφού και τα 2 επιτρέπουν το πέρασμα των χαμηλών συχνοτήτων της τηλεφωνίας, αποκόπτοντας της υψηλές του DSL σήματος. Όμως κάποιες φορές παρατηρούνται δυσλειτουργίες και μόνο με δοκιμή θα το δεις.

----------


## psolord

Ευχαριστώ.

Ναι, εννοείται ότι θα δοκιμάσω τη γραμμή όπως είναι τώρα με τα ADSL φίλτρα και μετά θα βάλω τα VDSL να δω αν θα αλλάξουν τα stats.

Θεωρητικά αύριο θα ενεργοποιηθεί η γραμμή μου.

----------


## Curiousman

Μετά από αρκετό "γουργούρισμα" της καμπίνας 471 (Αλκίμου και Δαναών) επιτέλους  δίνει διαθεσιμότητα σήμερα το site του ΟΤΕ......Γύρω στις 25 μέρες από τη στιγμή που πήρε ρεύμα είναι προς διάθεση. Για να δούμε τώρα τη συμπεριφορά των λοιπών παρόχων αν είναι έτοιμοι να ανταποκριθούν.. καθώς ΟΤΕ δεν έχω...

----------


## Deathracer2009

Ρε παιδια πως γνωριζουμε ποια καμπινα αντιστοιχει στο δικο μας σπιτι που θα μας δινει το vdsl; πχ εγω ας πουμε εχω 2 κοντα στο σπιτι μου.

----------


## Curiousman

Λοιπον, forthnet ok για αναβαθμιση σε Vdsl , wind  το ίδιο, η Vodafone όμως δεν εχει λέει Vdsl στην περιοχή μου . Άρχισαν τα όργανααα..Τους λεω αφου δεν έχετε Vdsl ενω ο ΟΤΕ μου δίνει, θα παω εκει..Ρωτάω αν έχω κάποιο πεναλτι, και μου λένε 120 ευρώ!!!δεν έχω 6 μηνες που ανανέωσα εν τω μεταξυ.. και δε μου εχουν δωσει ουτε συσκευη ουτε ρουτερ ούτε vodafone tv τιποτα, μονο internet adsl δηλαδή 2-4 Mbps.

- - - Updated - - -




> Ρε παιδια πως γνωριζουμε ποια καμπινα αντιστοιχει στο δικο μας σπιτι που θα μας δινει το vdsl; πχ εγω ας πουμε εχω 2 κοντα στο σπιτι μου.


Από τον κατανεμητή της πολυκατοικίας σου θα δεις αν γράφει το νούμερο της καμπίνας σου. Κι εγώ από εδώ τη διάβασα την απάντηση , κι έτσι στο μεταφέρω..

----------


## psolord

> Ρε παιδια πως γνωριζουμε ποια καμπινα αντιστοιχει στο δικο μας σπιτι που θα μας δινει το vdsl; πχ εγω ας πουμε εχω 2 κοντα στο σπιτι μου.


Αμα εχεις 2 καμπινες κοντα τοτε θα παιρνεις και απο τις δυο για διπλη ταχυτητα! Πλακιτσα!  :Razz: 

Εξω απο το σπιτι σου πρεπει να υπαρχει ενα κουτι που γραφει ενα τριψηφιο νουμερο. Σε αυτην την καμπινα ανηκεις.

- - - Updated - - -




> Λοιπον, forthnet ok για αναβαθμιση σε Vdsl , wind  το ίδιο, η Vodafone όμως δεν εχει λέει Vdsl στην περιοχή μου . Άρχισαν τα όργανααα..Τους λεω αφου δεν έχετε Vdsl ενω ο ΟΤΕ μου δίνει, θα παω εκει..Ρωτάω αν έχω κάποιο πεναλτι, και μου λένε 120 ευρώ!!!δεν έχω 6 μηνες που ανανέωσα εν τω μεταξυ.. και δε μου εχουν δωσει ουτε συσκευη ουτε ρουτερ ούτε vodafone tv τιποτα, μονο internet adsl δηλαδή 2-4 Mbps.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -


Αφου ολοι απο τις ιδιες καμπινες δινουν ιντερνετ. Πως γινεται να μην εχει η Vodafone;

Απλα δεν εχει ενημερωθει το συστημα τους ακομα. Ξανακοιτα σε μια βδομαδα.

----------


## Curiousman

Είχα κάνει πρόπερσι αλλά και πέρσι αίτημα στον ΟΤΕ για να μου δώσει κι άλλη γραμμή και μου είχε στείλει από τα κεντρικά του απαντητική επιστολή ότι δεν υπάρχει διαθέσιμο δίκτυο για επιπλέον γραμμή στην περιοχή μου. Ερώτηση στην κοινότητα: Tώρα με τις νέες καμπίνες αλλάζει κάτι ή να μη το ξαναδοκιμάσω?

----------


## psolord

Αν στις νεες καμπινες, εχουν βαλει περισοτερες πορτες, τοτε προφανως και αλλαζει κατι.

Αν ειναι ιδιες τοτε δεν αλλαζει τιποτα.

Επισης εξαρταται πιστευω και απο το αν η τηλεφωνικη γραμμη φευγει απο την καμπινα προς τα Κεντρικα, μεσω οπτικης (VoIP) η μεσω του παλαιοτερου χαλκου (PSTN).

Δηλαδη για να πω την αληθεια δεν ξερω ακριβως πως δουλεουν τα πραγματα, αλλα η λογικη ετσι μου λεει οτι δουλεουν. Για αυτο θελουν να τα κανουν ολα VoIP για να μειωθει μεν και το Crosstalk αλλα και να εκμεταλλευτουν την τεραστια χωρητικοτητα του νεου δικτυου.

Επειδη αυτο το ξερει ο ΟΤΕ ομως πρεπει να τους ρωτησεις.

----------


## dmitspan

> Ήρθε σήμερα και το μοντεμάκι από τη Wind.


Ωπ άλα και Zyxel η wind ! 

Μεγειές την vdsl !

----------


## psolord

Ευχαριστω.

VDSL δεν εχω ακομα. :Razz:  Μαλλον αυριο αν τα λεγομενα της κοπελας ηταν σωστα.

Παντως με πηρε και τηλεφωνο να δει αν εφτασε το μοντεμ.  :Thinking: 

Δεν κοιταξα αν εχει θυρα VoIP απο πισω, κατι που ενδεχομενως θα μαρτυραγε τα σχεδια της Wind οσον αφορα το VoIP. Να θυμηθω να το δω αυριο.

Εσυ εχεις VoIP η PSTN;

----------


## griniaris

> Δεν κοιταξα αν εχει θυρα VoIP απο πισω, κατι που ενδεχομενως θα μαρτυραγε τα σχεδια της Wind οσον αφορα το VoIP. Να θυμηθω να το δω αυριο.



Αντε με το καλο η ενεργοποιηση....  :Smile: 

ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ voip.  Μια θυρα γραμμης και 4 LAN fast ethernet .

----------


## psolord

Σωστός. Ένα απλό μόντεμ είναι. Πάντως είναι dual ermmm dsl. Δηλαδή και VDSL και adsl.

Η γραμμή συνδέθηκε αλλά δεν έχω internet.

Έχω δοκιμάσει και τα δύο μόντεμ αλλά δεν παίρνουν ip. Και εντάξει πες το δικό μου το Ν17 μπορεί να είχε καμία ρύθμιση περίεργη, αν και δε νομίζω γιατί το έφτιαξα σωστά.

Το μόντεμ της wind γιατί δε συνδέεται; Οι οδηγίες είναι πολύ απλές. Βασικά αναλώνονται στο πώς θα συνδεθούν τα καλώδια. Για θέματα δικτύου δε λέει τίποτα. Είναι plug and play. Και το μενού που κοίταξα μέσα ίδιες ρυθμίσεις με αυτές που έβαλα εγώ στο Ν17 έχει με generic username/pass.

Πρέπει να τους πάρω τηλέφωνο ή θα συνδεθεί μόνο του;

Πάντως ο συγχρονισμός είναι πολύ καλός. Έχω 122mbit attainable downstream και 50mbit attainable upstream.

----------


## jkoukos

Δες στις ρυθμίσεις να υπάρχει τιμή 835 στο πεδίο VLAN ID. Αν ναι, τότε δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί ακόμη πλήρως, αλλά καλού-κακού πάρε ένα τηλέφωνο και ενημέρωσέ τους.

----------


## psolord

Ναι 0/835 είναι.

Τους πήρα και όντως μου είπαν ότι δεν είναι έτοιμη ακόμα.

Μα τι κάνουν από το πρωί; :Razz: 

Πάντως το τηλέφωνο δουλεύει μια χαρά!

----------


## snolly

Θυμάστε πριν 5 μέρες που σας ειπα πως η γραμμή μου από 61mbps attainable επεσε στα 33. Ε μετα απο επισκεψη τεχνικου κι αφου βγηκε πορισμα πως δε μπορει να γινει κατι και αφου μου υποβαθμισε ο ΟΤΕ το πακετο από 50ρα σε 30ρα γραμμή σήμερα το ρουτερ δειχνει αυτό...

τους γ*μεις ή δε τους γ*μεις κύριε πρόεδρε;

----------


## romankonis

σε τι κατάσταση είναι η εσωτερική σου καλωδίωση και οι πρίζες

----------


## snolly

> σε τι κατάσταση είναι η εσωτερική σου καλωδίωση και οι πρίζες


ειναι ολοκαινουρια πολυκατοικεια και 4 διαμερισματα ολα κι ολα. και τα 2 ειναι αδεια.

η καλωδιωση της πολυκατοικειας ειναι μια χαρα. η γραμμη πριν 1 μηνα (και για 1μιση χρονο) εγραφε 60+ mbps σταθερα (με κοφτη στα 50 του πακετου)

----------


## psolord

> Σωστός. Ένα απλό μόντεμ είναι. Πάντως είναι dual ermmm dsl. Δηλαδή και VDSL και adsl.
> 
> Η γραμμή συνδέθηκε αλλά δεν έχω internet.
> 
> Έχω δοκιμάσει και τα δύο μόντεμ αλλά δεν παίρνουν ip. Και εντάξει πες το δικό μου το Ν17 μπορεί να είχε καμία ρύθμιση περίεργη, αν και δε νομίζω γιατί το έφτιαξα σωστά.
> 
> Το μόντεμ της wind γιατί δε συνδέεται; Οι οδηγίες είναι πολύ απλές. Βασικά αναλώνονται στο πώς θα συνδεθούν τα καλώδια. Για θέματα δικτύου δε λέει τίποτα. Είναι plug and play. Και το μενού που κοίταξα μέσα ίδιες ρυθμίσεις με αυτές που έβαλα εγώ στο Ν17 έχει με generic username/pass.
> 
> Πρέπει να τους πάρω τηλέφωνο ή θα συνδεθεί μόνο του;
> ...


Σε συνέχεια του παραπάνω θέματος, ιντερνέτ ακόμα δεν έχω. Τι γίνεται δεν ξέρω.

Μου είπανε ότι μου στείλανε μόντεμ με άλλο σειριακό. Και ρωτάω και εγώ. Δηλαδή άμα πάω σε μαγαζί και παρω μοντεμ, δε θα δουλέψει; Όχι μου λένε, γιατί έχει λάθος σειριακό.

Παίζει αυτό η μου λένε βλακείες; Γιατί εγώ δε το χω ξανακουσει αυτό.

----------


## Mormnak

> Σε συνέχεια του παραπάνω θέματος, ιντερνέτ ακόμα δεν έχω. Τι γίνεται δεν ξέρω.
> 
> Μου είπανε ότι μου στείλανε μόντεμ με άλλο σειριακό. Και ρωτάω και εγώ. Δηλαδή άμα πάω σε μαγαζί και παρω μοντεμ, δε θα δουλέψει; Όχι μου λένε, γιατί έχει λάθος σειριακό.
> 
> Παίζει αυτό η μου λένε βλακείες; Γιατί εγώ δε το χω ξανακουσει αυτό.


Αυτό στο είπε τεχνικός της Wind..? ή τηλεφωνήτρια-της?

----------


## mike_871

> Σε συνέχεια του παραπάνω θέματος, ιντερνέτ ακόμα δεν έχω. Τι γίνεται δεν ξέρω.
> 
> Μου είπανε ότι μου στείλανε μόντεμ με άλλο σειριακό. Και ρωτάω και εγώ. Δηλαδή άμα πάω σε μαγαζί και παρω μοντεμ, δε θα δουλέψει; Όχι μου λένε, γιατί έχει λάθος σειριακό.
> 
> Παίζει αυτό η μου λένε βλακείες; Γιατί εγώ δε το χω ξανακουσει αυτό.


κατι θα ξερει  :Whistle:

----------


## psolord

> Αυτό στο είπε τεχνικός της Wind..? ή τηλεφωνήτρια-της?


Τον σειριακό μου τον ζητησε χτες το βράδυ τεχνικός του πρώτου κλιμακίου. Δηλαδή μάλλον τηλεφωνητής.

Το πρωί με πήρε τεχνικός του δεύτερου κλιμακίου. Μου είπε τα ίδια.

Το απόγευμα μιλησα με πρώτο κλιμάκιο και πάλι τα ίδια.

- - - Updated - - -




> κατι θα ξερει


Σοβαρά έχει σημασια ο σειριακός;

Εκπέμπεται ο σειριακός για να κάνει login το μόντεμ;

Στο adsl βάζαμε ότι μόντεμ θέλαμε. Πλάκα μας κάνουν;

Εγώ νομίζω ότι έχουν κάνει μαλακια και λένε φουμαρα.

Στάνταρ δεν έχει συνδεθεί η καμπίνα σωστά και την δώσανε σε κυκλοφορία χωρίς να τσεκαρουν.

----------


## sdikr

> Τον σειριακό μου τον ζητησε χτες το βράδυ τεχνικός του πρώτου κλιμακίου. Δηλαδή μάλλον τηλεφωνητής.
> 
> Το πρωί με πήρε τεχνικός του δεύτερου κλιμακίου. Μου είπε τα ίδια.
> 
> Το απόγευμα μιλησα με πρώτο κλιμάκιο και πάλι τα ίδια.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> ...


Απο την στιγμή που είσαι σε καμπίνα ΟΤΕ όχι δεν παίζει κάτι τέτοιο αυτή την στιγμή,  μετά όπως λες και μόνος σου με το δικό σου Modem έχεις συγχρονισμό.
Μάλλον σου στείλανε Modem με λάθος annex ¨η χωρίς να υποστηρίζει vectroring.

Για το ότι δεν παίρνεις Ip μερικές φόρες γίνεται όταν δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί η σύνδεση απο τον ΟΤΕ

----------


## psolord

> Απο την στιγμή που είσαι σε καμπίνα ΟΤΕ όχι δεν παίζει κάτι τέτοιο αυτή την στιγμή,  μετά όπως λες και μόνος σου με το δικό σου Modem έχεις συγχρονισμό.
> Μάλλον σου στείλανε Modem με λάθος annex ¨η χωρίς να υποστηρίζει vectroring.
> 
> Για το ότι δεν παίρνεις Ip μερικές φόρες γίνεται όταν δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί η σύνδεση απο τον ΟΤΕ


Και με τα δύο μόντεμ συγχρονίζει. Με πολύ καλά στατιστικά μαλιστα. Απλά δε παίρνει ip.

Έχω βάλει με το χέρι annex a τουλάχιστον στο δικό μου Ν17 αλλά στο dsl Info δείχνει annex B.

 Και εγώ αυτό φοβάμαι ότι παρέδωσαν γραμμή χωρίς να είναι έτοιμοι.

Πόσες μέρες πρέπει να είμαι χωρίς ιντερνετ για να μη πληρώσω λογαριασμό;

----------


## Dodolo

> ειναι ολοκαινουρια πολυκατοικεια και 4 διαμερισματα ολα κι ολα. και τα 2 ειναι αδεια.
> 
> η καλωδιωση της πολυκατοικειας ειναι μια χαρα. η γραμμη πριν 1 μηνα (και για 1μιση χρονο) εγραφε 60+ mbps σταθερα (με κοφτη στα 50 του πακετου)


Σίγουρα δεν παίζει κάτι από πλευράς σου τότε. Παρόμοια περίπτωση σε φίλο, ο ΟΤΕ ήθελε να το υποβαθμίσει σε 30άρα. Ευτυχώς που έτυχε σε καλό τεχνικό, το έψαξε και το έφτιαξε. Δεν το δηλώνεις ξανά για να σου το γυρίσουν στα 50; Α, υπ’ όψιν ότι ο φίλος παίρνει από Α/Κ. Εσύ, από καμπίνα, θα έπρεπε να είσαι φουλ...

----------


## dtzgr

Η 183 τελικά ηλεκτροδοτήθηκε, αλλά τα ενεργά καλώδια (ρεύματος και τηλεφωνικά) είναι εκτεθειμένα εδώ και 2 εβδομάδες (σήμερα συμπληρώνονται). Μέχρι πριν 5-6 μέρες ήταν και στο δρόμο πεταμένα, με αποτέλεσμα να τα πατάνε τα αυτοκίνητα που παρκαραν μπροστά στο kv, μέχρι που πήγα και τα έσπρωξα όλα μεσα στην τρύπα που ανοίχτηκε για την κολώνα (και παραμένει ακόμα ανοιχτή).

----------


## Kaizokugari

Παιδιά σχετικά με το attainable που γράφει και ο φίλος πιο πάνω. Εμένα που η γραμμή πενηνταρίζει (49998) το attainable απο τη μέρα που πήρα το modem μέχρι και σήμερα έχει πάει απο το 60 στα 78 mbps. Γνωρίζει κάποιος τι επηρεάζει το attainable και τις μεταβολές του; Να περιμένουμε μειώσεις του στο μέλλον ή θα μας προλάβει το vectoring;

----------


## maxtak

> Παιδιά σχετικά με το attainable που γράφει και ο φίλος πιο πάνω. Εμένα που η γραμμή πενηνταρίζει (49998) το attainable απο τη μέρα που πήρα το modem μέχρι και σήμερα έχει πάει απο το 60 στα 78 mbps. Γνωρίζει κάποιος τι επηρεάζει το attainable και τις μεταβολές του; Να περιμένουμε μειώσεις του στο μέλλον ή θα μας προλάβει το vectoring;


..με τους Ασχετους Οτετζηδες κανεις δεν ξερει τι θα του ξημερωσει αυριο.........

----------


## Deathracer2009

Eντωμεταξυ μπηκα στο site για να δω που ειναι ενεργοποιημενες ο καμπινες με vdsl και με μεγαλη μου εκπληξη βλεπω οτι λειπουν 2 καμπινες απο το σημειο που ειμαι κοντα. Και οι 2 εχουν ρευμα....

Υπαρχει περιπτωση να μην υπαρχει κατανεμητης εξω απο το σπιτι ωστε να μαθω ποια καμπινα υποτιθεται οτι θα με τροφοδοτει με vdsl;

----------


## apolonATHENS

Σήμερα  07,09,2017 στην οδο Γρ. Ξενοπουλου 32 το ΚΑΦΑΟ 427 εχω VDSL .
Ταχύτητα είναι Download

----------


## psolord

Όριστε και μερικά στατιστικά για να γλυκάνω τον πόνο μου...

Η γραμμη με ADSL.



και η γραμμή με VDSL.



Αυτά με το Asus N17U. 

Ορίστε και τα αντίστοιχα VDSL με το Zyxel που δίνει η Wind.



Αν κρίνω από το πολύ υψηλό attainable rate στα 120mbit, πρέπει να είμαι ο πρώτος της γειτονιάς που παίρνει ιντερνετ από την καμπίνα. Όχι οτι περίμενα κάτι διαφορετικό!  :Razz: 

Το "παιρνει ιντερνετ" βέβαια είναι σχήμα λόγου, γιατί προς το παρόν παίρνω τα @@, αφού η γραμμή είναι ακόμα νεκρή.

Βασικά χτες το βραδυ πήρε IP, κάτι είναι και αυτό, αλλά δεν έχω internet. Σήμερα είναι Κυριακή και το αντίστοιχο τμήμα δεν δουλεύει, οπότε ας επλίσουμε από αυριο να ξεστραβωθούνε.

Νομίζω ότι αντίστοιχο πακέτο είχα φάει όταν περάσαμε από ADSL σε ADSL2+ ή κάτι τέτοιο.

Σαν να έχεις τη Irina Shayk στο κρεββάτι και να έχεις τη μάνα της σε μία πολυθρόνα να πλέκει και να σε κοιτάει με μισό μάτι!  :onetooth:

----------


## mike_871

Μεχρι τελος του μηνα θα μπορουμε ολοι να βαλουμε vdsl.
Εχουν μεινει περιπου 30 καμπινες να ρευματοδοθουν στην νεα ζωη

----------


## aligatoras

> Μεχρι τελος του μηνα θα μπορουμε ολοι να βαλουμε vdsl.
> Εχουν μεινει περιπου 30 καμπινες να ρευματοδοθουν στην νεα ζωη


καμία ιδέα τι γίνεται με την 435 στη Πελοπίδα πάνω από τη Δωδεκανήσου;

----------


## BurnedPriest

> Μεχρι τελος του μηνα θα μπορουμε ολοι να βαλουμε vdsl.
> Εχουν μεινει περιπου 30 καμπινες να ρευματοδοθουν στην νεα ζωη


Εγώ δεν το πιστεύω πάντως. Κάποιες καμπίνες είναι λες και τις παράτησαν τελείως.

----------


## zatast

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 186810
> 
> Eντωμεταξυ μπηκα στο site για να δω που ειναι ενεργοποιημενες ο καμπινες με vdsl και με μεγαλη μου εκπληξη βλεπω οτι λειπουν 2 καμπινες απο το σημειο που ειμαι κοντα. Και οι 2 εχουν ρευμα....
> 
> Υπαρχει περιπτωση να μην υπαρχει κατανεμητης εξω απο το σπιτι ωστε να μαθω ποια καμπινα υποτιθεται οτι θα με τροφοδοτει με vdsl;


το site αυτο ενημερωνεται απο τους χρηστες σηκωνοντας μια φωτο της καμπινας και τον αριθμο της στο σημειο που ειναι.προφανως δεν εχει στειλει καποιος στοιχεια γι αυτες τις καμπινες.Αν θελεις φωτογραφισε τες και καντο εσυ.οσον αφορα το ποια καμπινα σου δινει internet κοιτα μεσα ή εξω απο την πολυκατοικια σου για το κουτι που ειναι ολες οι γραμμες.εχει ενα τριψηφιο αριθμο που ειναι ο αριθμος της καμπινας σου.

- - - Updated - - -




> Τον σειριακό μου τον ζητησε χτες το βράδυ τεχνικός του πρώτου κλιμακίου. Δηλαδή μάλλον τηλεφωνητής.
> 
> Το πρωί με πήρε τεχνικός του δεύτερου κλιμακίου. Μου είπε τα ίδια.
> 
> Το απόγευμα μιλησα με πρώτο κλιμάκιο και πάλι τα ίδια.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> ...


το θεμα με τον σειριακο μου θυμιζει τους δορυφορικους αποκωδικοποιητες οπου ο σειριακος τους μπαινει στην permission list του δορυφορου για να τους επιτρεψει να παρουν σημα.οποτε αν συνδυαζουν και σημα απο δορυφορο/κεραια μαζι με το internet απο την καμπινα,μπορει να παιζει ρολο ο σειριακος του router.

----------


## psolord

> το θεμα με τον σειριακο μου θυμιζει τους δορυφορικους αποκωδικοποιητες οπου ο σειριακος τους μπαινει στην permission list του δορυφορου για να τους επιτρεψει να παρουν σημα.οποτε αν συνδυαζουν και σημα απο δορυφορο/κεραια μαζι με το internet απο την καμπινα,μπορει να παιζει ρολο ο σειριακος του router.


Έχουν πάρει και άλλοι φίλοι Asus N17U και το μόντεμ δούλεψε μια χαρά στο δίκτυο της Wind με συγκεκριμένες ρυθμίσεις. Ψέματα λένε γιατί το πρόβλημα είναι αλλού και προφανώς δεν μπορούν να το φτιάξουν.

Πέρα από αυτό ακόμα και για το δικό τους modem, τους τον είπα τον σειριακό. Πόσο δύσκολο ήταν να τον βάλουν σε κάποια "λιστα";

Τέταρτη μέρα σήμερα πάντως που όχι μόνο δεν έχω λειτουργική VDSL αλλά ούτε καν ιντερνετ.

Στις πόσες μέρες μπορώ να κάνω καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ ξέρει κανείς;

----------


## alexvsbcity

Και εμένα το τέλος Οκτωβρίου μου κάνει υπερβολικό που λέει ο mike αλλά νομίζω ότι μέχρι τις γιορτές θα έχουμε όλοι ίντερνετ της προκοπής.

----------


## zatast

> Έχουν πάρει και άλλοι φίλοι Asus N17U και το μόντεμ δούλεψε μια χαρά στο δίκτυο της Wind με συγκεκριμένες ρυθμίσεις. Ψέματα λένε γιατί το πρόβλημα είναι αλλού και προφανώς δεν μπορούν να το φτιάξουν.
> 
> Πέρα από αυτό ακόμα και για το δικό τους modem, τους τον είπα τον σειριακό. Πόσο δύσκολο ήταν να τον βάλουν σε κάποια "λιστα";


oσον αφορα αυτο και τι γενικοτερα συμβαινει η Wind το ξερει.




> Τέταρτη μέρα σήμερα πάντως που όχι μόνο δεν έχω λειτουργική VDSL αλλά ούτε καν ιντερνετ.
> 
> Στις πόσες μέρες μπορώ να κάνω καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ ξέρει κανείς;


απο οσο ξερω μπορεις να κανεις υπαναχωρηση τις πρωτες 15 μερες με οτι αυτο συνεπαγεται οποτε καλυτερα να μιλησεις με την ΕΕΤΤ για λεπτομερειες.

----------


## psolord

Οκ ευχαριστώ.

Καλά θα ήταν να μου έλεγαν και εμένα τι συμβαίνει και όχι κονσερβοποιημένες απαντήσεις.

Τουλάχιστον ας με έκαναν fallback σε ADSL μέχρι να το φτιάξουν.

Ένας φίλος με OTE adsl 5 στενά πιο πάνω (ανήκει σε άλλη καμπίνα), έκανε αίτηση VDSL και σε 2 μέρες είχε γραμμή που δούλευε. Δεν ξέρω αν μιλάμε περί αχρηστίας της Wind ή μποϋκοτάζ από ΟΤΕ.

Πάντως εγώ ρώτησα. Μήπως έχετε τίποτα προβλήματα με τον ΟΤΕ και δεν σας παραδίδουν γραμμές άμεσα. Όχι μου λέει, ο ΟΤΕ δεν έχει καμία σχέση. Το πρόβλημα είναι δικό μας. Πάλι καλά! Υπευθυνότητα!  :Razz:

----------


## aggelos1974

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 186810
> 
> Eντωμεταξυ μπηκα στο site για να δω που ειναι ενεργοποιημενες ο καμπινες με vdsl και με μεγαλη μου εκπληξη βλεπω οτι λειπουν 2 καμπινες απο το σημειο που ειμαι κοντα. Και οι 2 εχουν ρευμα....
> 
> Υπαρχει περιπτωση να μην υπαρχει κατανεμητης εξω απο το σπιτι ωστε να μαθω ποια καμπινα υποτιθεται οτι θα με τροφοδοτει με vdsl;


Η 361 ΚΟΤΟΠΟΥΛΗ ΚΑΙ ΓΡΙΒΑ ... ΣΕ nova vdsl ΜΟΥ ΕΔΩΣΕ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΑΙΤΗΣΗ ΕΧΘΕΣ

----------


## aguila21

Στην 428 έχουν σκάψει το πεζοδρόμιο.Αλλά δεν είδα πότε το έκαναν επειδή έλειπα.Από τη Δευτέρα όμως δεν είδα συνεργείο εκεί να δουλεύει.

----------


## dtzgr

Μπορει να πάρει αρκετες μέρες.

Στη δική μου (183) έσκαψαν Κυριακή 24/09, έβαλαν κολώνα την Τρίτη 26/09, έδωσαν ρεύμα την Τρίτη 03/10 και έκτοτε τίποτα: ούτε διαθεσιμότητα (καλά, ακόμα έχουμε δρόμο για αυτό μάλλον) αλλά ούτε καν έκλεισαν το σκαμμένο ακόμα (καλώδια ρεύματος και τηλεφώνου εκτεθειμένα μέχρι σήμερα).

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος Ρ.

Κάποιος που να έχει κάποια νεώτερη πληροφορία για την 460;

----------


## Stathisgr

Σκαψίματα στο στενό δίπλα στο Media Markt και Θηβών για ηλεκτροδότηση, σήμερα το πρωί.

----------


## Deathracer2009

Δακρυα χαρας.... μετα τα 7 Mbps θα δουμε προκοπη. Κατω απο 40 και θα τους ξεχεσω αμα δεν πιανει εκει στη forthnet.....

ΒΤW μιλαμε για Ανω Λοφο Αξιωματικων. Τσεκαρα και ενα φιλο που εχει wind στην Μπαρουξη και ειχε και αυτος διαθεσιμοτητα. Αυτα!

----------


## Stathisgr

Δες και ΟΤΕ με διεύθυνση γιατί η wind έχει τη τάση να δίνει διαθεσιμότητα μέχρι και σε βάρκες μεσοπέλαγα

----------


## Deathracer2009

Δυστυχως δεν μπορω να ψαξω μεσω διευθυνσης στον ΟΤΕ. Δεν μου βρισκει ουτε την δικια μου οδο ουτε και του φιλου μου. Η Μπαρουξη και η Χρυσανθου πιανονται Ανω Λοφος αλλα οταν πληκτρολογω τις οδους δεν τις βρισκει αυτοματα το search του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## aggelos1974

> Δυστυχως δεν μπορω να ψαξω μεσω διευθυνσης στον ΟΤΕ. Δεν μου βρισκει ουτε την δικια μου οδο ουτε και του φιλου μου. Η Μπαρουξη και η Χρυσανθου πιανονται Ανω Λοφος αλλα οταν πληκτρολογω τις οδους δεν τις βρισκει αυτοματα το search του ΟΤΕ.


Θα βαλεις λοφος αξιωματικων και οχι ανω λοφος ... Εκει τις βγαζει τις χρυσανθου και μπαρουξη

----------


## Deathracer2009

Ωραιος!!!! Τελικα και οι 2 εχουν διαθεσιμοτητα απο ΟΤΕ. Perfect!!!!

----------


## dareios

Ζω μεγάλες στιγμές..
Before:


After:


2/10 Αίτηση στη Nova
11/10 Ενεργοποίηση

Σχεδόν έκλαψα όταν είδα αυτό..:


Άντε και στα δικά σας!

----------


## dmitspan

Στη Τσαλδάρη + Ραβινέ αν θυμάμαι καλά (ή στον προηγούμενο δρόμο) ήταν πριν λίγο ένα τεράστιο φορτηγό οτε και κάτι έκαναν σ'ένα φρεάτιο

----------


## Deathracer2009

Eκανα την αιτηση για vdsl σημερα στη forthnet. Απο κει και περα μου εδωσαν νεο router το οποιο οταν ανοιξα την συσκευασια ειναι το ιδιο με αυτο που ειχα παρει. Να ανησυχω;

----------


## Mirmidon

> Eκανα την αιτηση για vdsl σημερα στη forthnet. Απο κει και περα μου εδωσαν νεο router το οποιο οταν ανοιξα την συσκευασια ειναι το ιδιο με αυτο που ειχα παρει. Να ανησυχω;


Έτσι όπως τα γράφεις και ναι και όχι.....

----------


## psolord

Ευχάριστα νέα και από εμένα. Μετά από μία εβδομάδα ταλαιπωρίας, έχω επιτέλους Ιντερνετ. Και μάλιστα γρήγορο!  :Razz: 

Το πρόβλημα επί της ουσίας, ήταν ότι το δίκτυο VDSL της Wind, δεν έχει περάσει σε generic logins, όπως ήταν το ADSL δίκτυο τους. Το μόντεμ που μου έστειλαν είχε τους generic login κωδικούς, οι οποίοι ναι μεν συνδεόντουσαν αλλά δεν έφερναν δεδομένα. Δικά τους θέματα δεν ξέρω...!

Αυτό που έπρεπε να κάνουν και έκαναν, είναι να μεταφέρουν το ADSL προφιλ που είχα από το 2006, με τους κωδικούς εκείνους, στο VDSL υποδίκτυο.

Με τους ίδιους κωδικούς φυσικά, συνδέθηκε και το δικό μου μοντεμ Asus N17U, μιας και δεν χρειάστηκε να κάνω τίποτα άλλο, αφού το είχα ήδη έτοιμο με τις ρυθμίσεις που έπρεπε.

Καμία σχέση δηλαδή με σειριακούς του μόντεμ και αρλούμπες που μου έλεγαν. Τώρα γιατί πήρε μία εβδομάδα αυτό, ένας Θεός το ξέρει.

Θα κάνουν και το VDSL δίκτυο στο σύνολο του να δουλεύει με generic logins, αλλά προς το παρόν κάποιοι χρήστες θα έχουν πρόβλημα. Όχι όλοι, κάποιοι. Τα γράφω εδώ προς ενημέρωση για να ξέρετε τι παίζει με τη Wind.

Πάντως το δίκτυο τους και η γραμμή πετάει. Δείτε screenshot από το πρώτο download session.



5.8MB/sec average μέτρησε το Asus N17U. Το screenshot που βλέπετε είναι μέσα από τη σελίδα του μόντεμ. Το Cfosspeed δείχνει 6ΜΒ/sec σταθερά, αλλά μάλλον κάνει στρογγυλοποίηση.

Βέβαια το καλό σε όλο αυτό, είναι ότι ενώ κατεβάζεις τον άμπακο, ανοίγεις youtube, steam, emails και κατεβαίνουν όλα σφαίρα. Και όλα αυτά με 50mbit. Δηλαδή περιμένουμε και 100άρες και 200άρες? Άντε γεια!  :onetooth:

----------


## anthip09

Καλορίζικη  :Clap:

----------


## psolord

Ευχαριστώ γίγαντα. Βλέπω είσαι και εσύ από τους τυχερούς!

Κάτσε να αλλάξω τα δεδομένα στο προφίλ του ADSLGR. :Razz:

----------


## anthip09

Ναι και εγώ μετά από μεγάλη ταλαιπωρία κανά 3μηνο, ξεκόλλησα επιτέλους από το μαρτύριο των 5mbps.... :Razz:

----------


## aggelos1974

> Eκανα την αιτηση για vdsl σημερα στη forthnet. Απο κει και περα μου εδωσαν νεο router το οποιο οταν ανοιξα την συσκευασια ειναι το ιδιο με αυτο που ειχα παρει. Να ανησυχω;


ΤΙ ΜΟΝΤΕΜ ΣΑΣ ΕΔΩΣΑΝ?

----------


## Deathracer2009

Εδωσαν ενα ΖΤΕ Η168Ν. Αυτο που εχω μεχρι στιγμης ειναι ενα ZTE H108N. Τωρα ειδα οτι ειναι διαφορετικο μοντελο απλα τρομαξα οταν το ειδα.

----------


## diml1975

Καλημερα στη παρεα.Ξερει κανεις με την καμπινα 350 κανενα νεο?Μαλλον μας εχουν ξεχασει.Εχουν μπει σε λειτουργια αλλες καμπινες γυρω γυρω και σε μας τπτ.

----------


## Spanos

Tι γίνεται βρε παιδιά με το VDSL σας, ηδη έχω χάσει 2 MB συγχρονισμό στο downstream απο τότε που ενεργοποιήθηκε η καμπίνα πριν 10 μέρες, απο τα 10 βρέθηκα στα 8...Να ετοιμάσω καταγγελία;

----------


## Pokas

> Tι γίνεται βρε παιδιά με το VDSL σας, ηδη έχω χάσει 2 MB συγχρονισμό στο downstream απο τότε που ενεργοποιήθηκε η καμπίνα πριν 10 μέρες, απο τα 10 βρέθηκα στα 8...Να ετοιμάσω καταγγελία;


Μην σου πω οτι τους χαλάς και εσύ λίγο το attainable, βαλε VDSL να γλιτώσεις και εσύ και αυτοί  :Razz:

----------


## Spanos

> Μην σου πω οτι τους χαλάς και εσύ λίγο το attainable, βαλε VDSL να γλιτώσεις και εσύ και αυτοί


και τωρα με κατι snr tweaks θα χαλασει κι αλλο το attainable  :Razz:

----------


## gegeor

Καλησπέρα

Εχει κανείς  εικόνα  για  τον Λόφο  τι γίνεται???  Έχουν  πάρει  ρεύμα  όλες  οι γύρω  καμπίνες  από την  δική μου ...Η  394 που είμαι εγώ  (Αγία Αναστασία)  δεν  κουνιέται  τίποτα...

----------


## Chris215

> Καλησπέρα
> 
> Εχει κανείς  εικόνα  για  τον Λόφο  τι γίνεται???  Έχουν  πάρει  ρεύμα  όλες  οι γύρω  καμπίνες  από την  δική μου ...Η  394 που είμαι εγώ  (Αγία Αναστασία)  δεν  κουνιέται  τίποτα...


Καλημέρα. Η 364 εδω πιο διπλα εχει ρευμα απο την 1η Οκτωβρη περιπου αλλα δεν δείχνει διαθεσιμοτητα το site ακόμα. Στην Αγία Αναστασία, με αναζήτηση διαθεσιμότητας cosmote με τον αριθμό τηλεφώνου της εκκλησίας (Αυτό το νούμερο που έχει στο Google maps) βγάζει διαθέσιμο το vdsl εδώ και καιρό τώρα!

----------


## gegeor

> Καλημέρα. Η 364 εδω πιο διπλα εχει ρευμα απο την 1η Οκτωβρη περιπου αλλα δεν δείχνει διαθεσιμοτητα το site ακόμα. Στην Αγία Αναστασία, με αναζήτηση διαθεσιμότητας cosmote με τον αριθμό τηλεφώνου της εκκλησίας (Αυτό το νούμερο που έχει στο Google maps) βγάζει διαθέσιμο το vdsl εδώ και καιρό τώρα!


καλημερα 
Ετσι είναι .όμως έχει άλλη καμπίνα έξω από την εκκλησία η οποια εχει παρει ρευμα κ διαθεσιμοτητα εδω κ μηνες..Η 394 ειναι 20 μετρα απο την καμπινα της εκκλησιας . Γωνια του σχολειου απο την πανω μερια(κατσαντωνη) κ δεν εχει ρευματοδοτηθεί ακόμα....

----------


## Stathisgr

Σήμερα κλείνουν 15 εργάσιμες από την ημέρα της αίτησης. Ούτε εξοπλισμό έχω δει, ούτε αλλαγή στο πρόγραμμα φυσικά. Θέλω να πιστεύω μέχρι τέλος της εβδομάδας να γίνει έστω ένα από τα δύο.

----------


## dimhack

η 426 στραβωνος και αγίου Βασιλείου απο σήμερα δείχνει διαθεσιμοτητα ΟΤΕ. πάρτι με παΐδια απο σήμερα.

----------


## toxicgarbage

> η 426 στραβωνος και αγίου Βασιλείου απο σήμερα δείχνει διαθεσιμοτητα ΟΤΕ. πάρτι με παΐδια απο σήμερα.


εμείς ΣΤΡΑΒΩΝΟΣ και Γρηγορίου Ξενόπουλου τίποτα.... δεν έχει περάσει καν η ΔΕΗ ακόμα...

----------


## prince72

Και εγω στην Νιρβανα ειμαι (πατρικο μου) η οποια ειναι η παραλληλη του σχολειου και πρεπει να παρουμε vdsl απο την 394 (κατσαντωνη) και δεν βγαζει διαθεσιμοτητα με βασει την διευθηνση.

----------


## gegeor

> Και εγω στην Νιρβανα ειμαι (πατρικο μου) η οποια ειναι η παραλληλη του σχολειου και πρεπει να παρουμε vdsl απο την 394 (κατσαντωνη) και δεν βγαζει διαθεσιμοτητα με βασει την διευθηνση.


Φιλε κ  γείτονα καλησπέρα, Δεν  έχει  πάρει καν  ρεύμα  ακόμα η 394....Αυτό  αναρωτιέμαι κ εγω οταν όλες οι γυρω  ειναι  με  ρεύμα :Evil:

----------


## Deathracer2009

> Σήμερα κλείνουν 15 εργάσιμες από την ημέρα της αίτησης. Ούτε εξοπλισμό έχω δει, ούτε αλλαγή στο πρόγραμμα φυσικά. Θέλω να πιστεύω μέχρι τέλος της εβδομάδας να γίνει έστω ένα από τα δύο.


Ετσι και μου κανει τιποτα παρομοιο η Forthnet μαυρο φιδι που την εφαγε....

----------


## Stathisgr

> Ετσι και μου κανει τιποτα παρομοιο η Forthnet μαυρο φιδι που την εφαγε....


Δεν έχω ιδέα προς τι η καθυστέρηση και μου φαίνεται αν τους πάρω θα μου πουν "λίγες μέρες υπομονή". Θα μάθω όταν τους καλέσω...

----------


## aggelos1974

> Ετσι και μου κανει τιποτα παρομοιο η Forthnet μαυρο φιδι που την εφαγε....


ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ ΠΟΤΕ ΕΚΑΝΕΣ ΑΙΤΗΣΗ?

----------


## Deathracer2009

> Δεν έχω ιδέα προς τι η καθυστέρηση και μου φαίνεται αν τους πάρω θα μου πουν "λίγες μέρες υπομονή". Θα μάθω όταν τους καλέσω...


Εγω ειχα παρει τηλ στην Forthnet πρωτα και ενω μου ειπαν οτι εχω διαθεσιμοτητα για VDSL μου ειπαν να παω και σε ενα καταστημα για 100% επιβεβαιωση. Πηγα εκανε την αιτηση η αδερφη μου και πηραμε ενα νεο router. Μηπως επρεπε να πηγαινες σε καταστημα ωστε να επαιρνες και το router.




> ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ ΠΟΤΕ ΕΚΑΝΕΣ ΑΙΤΗΣΗ?


Παρασκευη και 13 εκανα την αιτηση και μου ειπαν ενα 10ημερο περιπου μεχρι την ενεργοποιηση. Βεβαια ενας φιλος μου ειπε οτι μες στην εβδομαδα θα γινει η μεταβαση.

----------


## Stathisgr

> Εγω ειχα παρει τηλ στην Forthnet πρωτα και ενω μου ειπαν οτι εχω διαθεσιμοτητα για VDSL μου ειπαν να παω και σε ενα καταστημα για 100% επιβεβαιωση. Πηγα εκανε την αιτηση η αδερφη μου και πηραμε ενα νεο router. Μηπως επρεπε να πηγαινες σε καταστημα ωστε να επαιρνες και το router.


Όπως το περίμενα, "θα ενεργοποιηθεί τις επόμενες μέρες και θα σας στείλουν τον εξοπλισμό", οπότε αναμονή.

----------


## jimmyl

> Εγω ειχα παρει τηλ στην Forthnet πρωτα και ενω μου ειπαν οτι εχω διαθεσιμοτητα για VDSL μου ειπαν να παω και σε ενα καταστημα για 100% επιβεβαιωση. Πηγα εκανε την αιτηση η αδερφη μου και πηραμε ενα νεο router. Μηπως επρεπε να πηγαινες σε καταστημα ωστε να επαιρνες και το router.
> 
> 
> 
> Παρασκευη και 13 εκανα την αιτηση και μου ειπαν ενα 10ημερο περιπου μεχρι την ενεργοποιηση. Βεβαια ενας φιλος μου ειπε οτι μες στην εβδομαδα θα γινει η μεταβαση.


Παρασκευη και 13 , δεν το ξεκινησες καλα αδερφε

----------


## aggelos1974

> Εγω ειχα παρει τηλ στην Forthnet πρωτα και ενω μου ειπαν οτι εχω διαθεσιμοτητα για VDSL μου ειπαν να παω και σε ενα καταστημα για 100% επιβεβαιωση. Πηγα εκανε την αιτηση η αδερφη μου και πηραμε ενα νεο router. Μηπως επρεπε να πηγαινες σε καταστημα ωστε να επαιρνες και το router.
> 
> 
> 
> Παρασκευη και 13 εκανα την αιτηση και μου ειπαν ενα 10ημερο περιπου μεχρι την ενεργοποιηση. Βεβαια ενας φιλος μου ειπε οτι μες στην εβδομαδα θα γινει η μεταβαση.


ΕΓΩ ΤΡΙΤΗ 10 ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ

----------


## toxicgarbage

σήμερα είδα έργα  βουλγαροκτονου και εθνικής αντιστάσεως... για να δούμε.

----------


## zatast

> Στην Αγία Αναστασία, με αναζήτηση διαθεσιμότητας cosmote με τον αριθμό τηλεφώνου της εκκλησίας (Αυτό το νούμερο που έχει στο Google maps) βγάζει διαθέσιμο το vdsl εδώ και καιρό τώρα!


Λογικο...η Αγία εχει απευθειας συνδεση με τον Θεο !!  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Tι γίνεται βρε παιδιά με το VDSL σας, ηδη έχω χάσει 2 MB συγχρονισμό στο downstream απο τότε που ενεργοποιήθηκε η καμπίνα πριν 10 μέρες, απο τα 10 βρέθηκα στα 8...Να ετοιμάσω καταγγελία;


εμ δε φτανει που σε ενεργοποιησαν νωριτερα κι αντι να κανεις αναβαθμιση σε VDSL,παραπονιεσαι κιολας  :Razz: 
γι αυτο σε εριξαν 2ΜΒ για να σε οδηγησουν εκει  :Whistle:

----------


## Bgs

473 Πελασγίας και Κομνηνών πήρε ρέυμα. Ετοιμα και τα μπαζώματα. Πόσες μέρες μετα θα ενεργοποιηθει περιπου απο την εμπειρια σας?

----------


## dimhack

Χθες αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ αφού είδα διαθεσιμότητα στην 426 και αύριο το πρωί ruter.

E πάει, με θέλει απίστευτα

----------


## griniaris

> Χθες αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ αφού είδα διαθεσιμότητα στην 426 και αύριο το πρωί ruter.
> 
> E πάει, με θέλει απίστευτα


με τι τιμη ειναι το πακετο που πηρες?

----------


## dimhack

ήμουν με 31 ευρώ πάγιο 360λ προς κινητά απεριόριστα σταθερά και adsl 24, και με vdsl50 πάει στα 42ε

----------


## dtzgr

Το μήνα ή το δίμηνο;

----------


## griniaris

> Το μήνα ή το δίμηνο;


Τον μηνα...   :Evil:  


Ο οτε δεν νομιζω να εδινε 15,50€ τον μηνα adsl και  21€ vdsl

----------


## Mirmidon

> Τον μηνα...   
> 
> 
> Ο οτε δεν νομιζω να εδινε 15,50€ τον μηνα adsl και  21€ vdsl


Νομίζεις. Τα δίνει σε ειδικές κατηγορίες πελατών.

----------


## griniaris

Μπα..  ειναι παρα πολυ χαμηλες τιμες για τον οτε.   

να μιλαγαμε για καμμια cyta η wind θα συμφωνουσα.

----------


## zatast

> 473 Πελασγίας και Κομνηνών πήρε ρέυμα. Ετοιμα και τα μπαζώματα. Πόσες μέρες μετα θα ενεργοποιηθει περιπου απο την εμπειρια σας?


2-3 εβδομαδες το λιγοτερο!!βαλε αυτι και χερι πανω δεξια στις γριλιες να επιβεβαιωσεις οτι παιζει ο ανεμιστηρας.

----------


## dimhack

τον μήνα παιδιά. θα το υποστώ. τόσα χρόνια με 2-3 Mbps. οταν πάρουν και οι αλλοι παροχοι και δουλεύουν σωστά τότε θα πάρω απλά τον πουλο.

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος Ρ.

Η Στράβωνος δείχνει πλέον διαθεσιμότητα και μεις στην Καρυάτιδος που είμαστε παράλληλα στην Στράβωνος δεν, τι θα γίνει με μας ξέρει κανείς;

----------


## Matie

> Η Στράβωνος δείχνει πλέον διαθεσιμότητα και μεις στην Καρυάτιδος που είμαστε παράλληλα στην Στράβωνος δεν, τι θα γίνει με μας ξέρει κανείς;


Γνωρίζεις απο ποιά καμπίνα παίρνεις Internet; Αν ναι έχει ρευματοδοτηθεί;

----------


## toxicgarbage

σήμερα είδα έργα στη οσιου Δαυίδ και Αρισταρχου, αν έχει δει κάποιος  κάτι άλλο ας το αναφέρει

----------


## Tzimakos

Απο 372 παιρνει κανεις αλλος παιδια να λεμε μαζι τον πονο μας? 

Αν δεν κανω λαθος παμε να κλεισουμε 3 βδομαδες ρευματοδοτημενοι και απο διαθεσιμοτητα τιποτα.

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος Ρ.

> Γνωρίζεις απο ποιά καμπίνα παίρνεις Internet; Αν ναι έχει ρευματοδοτηθεί;


Απ την 460 παίρνω, πέρυσι είχαν σκάψει και έκλεισαν αλλά δεν θυμάμαι αν ήταν σκάψιμο απ τον ΟΤΕ για την καμπίνα ή απ τη ΔΕΗ για το ρεύμα, δεν ακούγεται κάτι να δουλεύει, τόσο γκαντεμιά πια;

----------


## Matie

> Απ την 460 παίρνω, πέρυσι είχαν σκάψει και έκλεισαν αλλά δεν θυμάμαι αν ήταν σκάψιμο απ τον ΟΤΕ για την καμπίνα ή απ τη ΔΕΗ για το ρεύμα, δεν ακούγεται κάτι να δουλεύει, τόσο γκαντεμιά πια;


Πέρσι ήταν για την τοποθέτηση της καμπίνας. Αν δεν ακούς ανεμιστήρα δεν έχει πάρει ρεύμα ακόμα και περιμένεις να δείς σκαψίματα και πάλι για να δώσουν ρεύμα, θα το καταλάβεις γιατί έχει τον ανεμιστήρα να δουλεύει όπως είπες και εσύ,

Μετά αναμονή για διαθεσιμότητα, εγώ απο την 395 παίρνω όπου έχει πάρει ρεύμα περίπου 10 μέρες τώρα και ακόμα περιμένω, απο προηγούμενα σχόλια καταλαβαίνω πως έχω μέλλον και εγώ ακόμα.

----------


## dmitspan

Εντάξει υπομονή, we ate the camel να'ουμε  :Razz:

----------


## Stathisgr

Υπάρχει κανένας κανονισμός που αν δεν ολοκληρώσουν σε ορισμένο χρονικό διάστημα την αλλαγή που ζήτησες να είσαι ελεύθερος να λύσεις το συμβόλαιο; 20 εργάσιμες σχεδόν και δεν έχει αλλάξει ούτε το πρόγραμμα μου, ούτε εξοπλισμό έχω λάβει.


edit: nevermind, μόλις μου έκαναν τη χρέωση για την αλλαγή του προγράμματος. Από την ανυπομονησία μου γκρινιάζω <3

----------


## toxicgarbage

σήμερα είδα έργα Πελοπίδας και Ιουστινιανού

----------


## mike_871

> σήμερα είδα έργα Πελοπίδας και Ιουστινιανού


μεχρι τελος του μηνα θα εχουν ολες οι καμπινες ρευμα. και σε αλλες 10 μερες διαθεσιμοτητα

----------


## Matie

Παίρνω απο την 395 που είναι 100 μέτρα απο το σπίτι μου, στα 30 μέτρα απο το σπίτι έχει διαθεσιμότητα ενώ σε εμένα όχι, να ανησυχήσω ή πρόκειτε να αλλάξει σύντομα;

----------


## psolord

Τα σπιτια που παιρνουν απο την ιδια καμπινα, εχουν διαθεσιμοτητα ταυτοχρονα. Δεν εχει να κανει με το πιο σπιτι ειναι πιο κοντα.

----------


## gegeor

> μεχρι τελος του μηνα θα εχουν ολες οι καμπινες ρευμα. και σε αλλες 10 μερες διαθεσιμοτητα


μακάρι  αλλά εδώ πλέον  το  βλέπω  πολύ δύσκολο ...ούτε ρεύμα  ούτε  που κουνιέται  τίποτα.. (Αγ.Αναστασίας  & Κατσαντωνη , 394)δεν  θα προλάβουν σε  9 μέρες...

----------


## toxicgarbage

> μεχρι τελος του μηνα θα εχουν ολες οι καμπινες ρευμα. και σε αλλες 10 μερες διαθεσιμοτητα


μακαρι mike,παρακολουθουμε αυτο το τοπικ χρονια τωρα και ελπιζω να σταματησουμε να το παρακολουθουμε επιτελους  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## slash883

Καλησπέρα σας, 
Στην Δερβενακίων εδώ και ένα μήνα έχουν περάσει ρεύμα στην 335 αλλά διαθεσιμότητα μηδέν. Τεχνικός που είχε έρθει σπίτι μου όταν τον ρώτησα μου είπε ότι από μέρα σε μέρα θα μπει VDSL αλλά κοντεύουν δυο εβδομάδες από τότε. Πάντως ούτε ανεμιστήρας ακούγεται από την καμπίνα ούτε αέρας βγαίνει. Απορώ γιατί κάνουν τόσο καιρό να την ενεργοποιήσουν αφού έχουν τελειώσει.

----------


## Matie

> Τα σπιτια που παιρνουν απο την ιδια καμπινα, εχουν διαθεσιμοτητα ταυτοχρονα. Δεν εχει να κανει με το πιο σπιτι ειναι πιο κοντα.


Και όμως και τα 2 σπίτια παίρνουν απο την ίδια καμπίνα. Ελέγξα και τον κατανεμητή σε κάθε πολυκατοικία.

----------


## psolord

> Και όμως και τα 2 σπίτια παίρνουν απο την ίδια καμπίνα. Ελέγξα και τον κατανεμητή σε κάθε πολυκατοικία.


Εαν παίρνουν από την ίδια καμπίνα και το σύστημα δίνει διαθεσιμότητα στο ένα, αλλά όχι στο άλλο, τότε είναι λάθος τους συστήματος. Κάντε αίτηση και περιμένετε.

- - - Updated - - -




> μακαρι mike,παρακολουθουμε αυτο το τοπικ χρονια τωρα και ελπιζω να σταματησουμε να το παρακολουθουμε επιτελους


Μπα και εγώ που έβαλα VDSL, συνεχίζω να παρακολουθώ το νήμα.

Μέχρι να είναι η νίκη ολοκληρωτική και να μη μείνει κανείς χωρίς VDSL ή τουλάχιστον διαθεσιμότητα αυτής!  :Razz: 

Άσε που μετά θα έχουμε το Vectoring κλπ!  :onetooth:

----------


## dimhack

έφυγα τελικά από 2,4 με 4 mbps και βρέθηκα σήμερα ξημερώματα με 46 mbps. αύριο ολοήμερο πάρτι λεμεεεεε.

----------


## Iris07

Ε ρε δουλειές που θα κάνουν τώρα τα μαγαζιά.. δεν θα προλαβαίνουν να πουλάνε σκληρούς δίσκους!  :Laughing: 

Λέτε να παρουσιαστεί έλειψη στην αγορά ??  :Razz:

----------


## nkapsa

από ποιον πάροχο?  μετά από πόσες μέρες στην ενεργοποίησαν, εγώ έχω κάνει αίτηση στην Wind από 12/10 και ακόμα τίποτα.

----------


## Chris215

Καλημέρα!
Από 1/10 έχει ενεργοποιηθεί (ρευματοδοτηθεί) η 364 και απο τότε ακόμα να εμφανιστεί διαθέσιμο το VDSL παρόλο που ήδη έχω cosmote (αυτό το σάπιο ADSL 3.5Mbps...). Από τα post που έχουν κάνει κάποιοι παλιότερα παραπάνω (δεν θυμάμαι που ακριβώς μιας και είναι και τεράστιο το thread) φαίνεται ότι αν έχεις ήδη cosmote πέρνεις διαθεσιμότητα σε κανα 10ήμερο. Παρόλαυτά, στο 13888 είπαν ότι βλέπουν ότι η γραμμμή VDSL με την καμπίνα είναι ενεργοποιημένη και τεχνικά μπορούν να το γυρίσουν (όπως φανταζόμουνα) αλλά δεν είναι updated το "σύστημα" με τα συμβόλαια, οπότε δεν θα το κάνουν ακόμα. Χρειάζεται ένας με δύο μήνες, λέει, για να ενημερωθεί το "σύστημα" (χαχαχαχα).
Αυτά... Έτσι, κουβέντα να γίνεται...

----------


## dimhack

16-10- έγινε η αίτηση, 18-10- έστειλαν το ρούτερ,και σήμερα ξημερώματα κατά της 2.00πμ έγινε το θαύμα.Μετά από τόσα χρόνια στο άθλιο 2.5 με 4 mbps βλέπω τα 46 και απλά τα κοιτάω σαν χαζός λες και είμαι από άλλο πλανήτη. Εκανα δοκιμή χθες να τραβήξω ταινία torrent από yify και απλά γέλαγα. Κατέβασα 2,9 giga ταινία σε 7 λεπτά.

----------


## nkapsa

από ποιο πάροχο?

----------


## ZisisGr

Τα βλέπει όλα αυτά η Πελοπιδα και γελάει. Νευρικά...

Ακόμα δεν έχει μπει ρεύμα. Μας έχουν περικυκλώσει. Μάλλον έχουν στήσει κάποια φάρσα για τρολλ. Πρέπει να είναι η τελευταία οδός Περιστερίου Που Δεν έχει πάρει ρεύμα κρίνοντας από την περικύκλωση Που έχει γίνει.

Θα μου πεις...Μόνο εσύ έμεινες έρχεται και η σειρά σου. Οοοοχι. Στον λόφο σε μιάμιση εβδομάδα είχαν σκαφτει σχεδόν όλες ταυτόχρονα. Οι ρυθμοί ρευματοδοτησης ήταν αξιοθαυμαστοι.

Τώρα έμειναν 5-6 καμπίνες και σκάβουν 1 στις 2 εβδομάδες.

Δεν έχει κάποιο σκοπό το post μου παρα μονο να τα βγάλω από μέσα μου και να ηρεμήσει η ψυχούλα μου. Ευχαριστώ που με καταλαβαίνετε

----------


## psolord

Πες τα μας φιλε μου. Άνοιξε μας την καρδιά σου!  :Razz: 

Εγώ πάντως έχω 50mbit!  :onetooth:

----------


## gegeor

αστα μια απο τα ιδια , Λοφος  εδω  Αγ.Αναστασια  ..Ολες  οι καμπινες  προς τα μεσα  δεν  εχουν ρευμα  εκτος  της  εκκλησιας :Thinking:   και της Μπαρουξη ...δεν εισαι μονος   μην  στεναχωριεσαι

----------


## man with no name

Οσίου Δαυιδ (Νέα Ζωή) έχει δύο καφάο και πριν δυο εβδομάδες σκάψανε στο ένα και λέω άντε είναι η σειρά του 474 αλλά που τέτοια τύχη.
Η φάση είναι ότι χθές το μεσημέρι είδα σκαψίματα σε κάφαο επί της Πελοπίδα και ακριβώς πιο ψηλά το επόμενο καφάο είναι το 474,παίζουν με τα νεύρα μου...την τύχη μου μέσα.

----------


## dimhack

> από ποιο πάροχο?


cosmote

----------


## Stathisgr

> cosmote


τα ίδια και ο γείτονας μου κι εγώ κλείνω μεθαύριο μήνα στην αναμονή στη vodafone. Ξεφτίλα.

----------


## zatast

> Απο 372 παιρνει κανεις αλλος παιδια να λεμε μαζι τον πονο μας? 
> 
> Αν δεν κανω λαθος παμε να κλεισουμε 3 βδομαδες ρευματοδοτημενοι και απο διαθεσιμοτητα τιποτα.


Γειτονα παρακολουθω την καμπινα σου καθημερινα μαζι με τη δικη μου μια και πηραμε ρευμα μαζι.Σε εμενα ακομα δεν δινει διαθεσιμοτητα το site (το επιβεβαιωσα και στο 13888) ενω εσενα σου λεει να καλεσεις για διερευνηση.πηρες τον παροχο σου να δεις τι βλεπουν ?

- - - Updated - - -




> Καλησπέρα σας, 
> Στην Δερβενακίων εδώ και ένα μήνα έχουν περάσει ρεύμα στην 335 αλλά διαθεσιμότητα μηδέν. Τεχνικός που είχε έρθει σπίτι μου όταν τον ρώτησα μου είπε ότι από μέρα σε μέρα θα μπει VDSL αλλά κοντεύουν δυο εβδομάδες από τότε. Πάντως ούτε ανεμιστήρας ακούγεται από την καμπίνα ούτε αέρας βγαίνει. Απορώ γιατί κάνουν τόσο καιρό να την ενεργοποιήσουν αφού έχουν τελειώσει.


Η 335 ειναι η γωνιακη με την Θηβων ή πιο κατω μετα τον Τσιαμουλη ? στην γωνιακη ειδα τεχνικο του ΟΤΕ την Παρασκευη το πρωϊ νομιζω (ή χθες πρωϊ).Πολυ σας καθυστερησαν !! Γενικα σε αυτη την περιοχη εχουν αλλαξει τις καμπινες πανω απο ενα χρονο και λιγο πιο περα στα στενα απεναντι απο το γηπεδο εχει διαθεσιμοτητα εδω και καιρο.

----------


## dmitspan

Έτσι όπως ΔΕΝ το πάνε βλέπω ν'αμολάμε καλούμπα από καμιά άλλη διπλανή ενεργοποιημένη καμπίνα να κάνουμε τη δουλειά μας. Αλήθεια, μπορεί να γίνει FTTB κατά request ?

----------


## tzertzelo

Ανθουπολη, αυτες τις μερες με το καλο θα με συνδεσουν

----------


## Stathisgr

> Ανθουπολη, αυτες τις μερες με το καλο θα με συνδεσουν


Καλή τύχη, εμένα λέει "αναβάθμιση υπηρεσίας". Σήμερα είπαν θα στείλουν τον εξοπλισμό αλλά το status δεν έχει αλλάξει στο my vodafone από τις 25/9.

----------


## DJ THEO

Υπομονη παιδια,αργα η γρηγορα θα αναβαθμιστειτε!!Εμενα 3 μηνες με κοροιδευε η vodafone,αλλα απο τοτε που μεταφερθηκα τα ξεχασα ολα!Λιγο εμεινε  :Smile:

----------


## Stathisgr

> Υπομονη παιδια,αργα η γρηγορα θα αναβαθμιστειτε!!Εμενα 3 μηνες με κοροιδευε η vodafone,αλλα απο τοτε που μεταφερθηκα τα ξεχασα ολα!Λιγο εμεινε


Μωρέ υπομονή κάνω, αλλά με έχουν χρεώσει κερατιάτικα διακοπή Vodafone TV (€36) γιατί vdsl & tv λένε δεν γίνεται (για κάποιο λόγο :Wink: ) και περιμένω και ένα μήνα ενώ μου λέγανε 15 μέρες αλλά σίγουρα λιγότερο.

----------


## DJ THEO

Να απαιτησεις να μη χρεωθεις για κατι που δεν ευθυνεσαι εσυ,βεβαια διαβασε και τους ορουσ συμβολαιου για σιγουρα!Εμενα παντως 3+ μηνες με κοροιδευε η vodafone,οτι ο οτε δεν παει να γυρισει την γραμμη...

----------


## teo74

. Βρε παιδιά αυτή η 260 ποτέ θα πάρει ρεύμα?????? Δηλαδή έλεος πια.... Έχει μπει απ τον Ιούλιο του 17...ειναι έξω απ το εκκλησάκι της Αγίας τριάδας στην συμβολή Βενιζέλου και Τζων κεννεντυ!!! Όλες οι άλλες τριγύρω έχουν ρεύμα εδώ και μήνες!!!

----------


## Tzimakos

[QUOTE=zatast;6264163]Γειτονα παρακολουθω την καμπινα σου καθημερινα μαζι με τη δικη μου μια και πηραμε ρευμα μαζι.Σε εμενα ακομα δεν δινει διαθεσιμοτητα το site (το επιβεβαιωσα και στο 13888) ενω εσενα σου λεει να καλεσεις για διερευνηση.πηρες τον παροχο σου να δεις τι βλεπουν ?[QUOTE=zatast;6264163]

Πηγα γερμανο και μου λεει οτι του βγαζει αυτη τη διευρευνηση και να ερθω να τους παρουμε μαζι οταν ειναι να κανω αιτηση να δουμε τι εννοουν.

Τα 'κανα μουτι με τα quotes. To 'πιασες το νοημα.

----------


## Stathisgr

> Να απαιτησεις να μη χρεωθεις για κατι που δεν ευθυνεσαι εσυ,βεβαια διαβασε και τους ορουσ συμβολαιου για σιγουρα!Εμενα παντως 3+ μηνες με κοροιδευε η vodafone,οτι ο οτε δεν παει να γυρισει την γραμμη...


Είναι τα γνωστά, TV με €1 περίπου έξτρα και κόβετε όποτε θέλετε, αλλά δεσμεύεσαι με το συμβόλαιο οπότε μετά επιβάλλεται το τέλος διακοπής επειδή ΔΕΝ υποστηρίζεται τηλεόραση με VDSL (για ποιο λόγο κανείς δεν ξέρει)

Αυτά, τελική ευθεία, το courier δεν ήρθε ποτέ οπότε από αύριο.

----------


## teo74

[QUOTE=Tzimakos;6264819][QUOTE=zatast;6264163]Γειτονα παρακολουθω την καμπινα σου καθημερινα μαζι με τη δικη μου μια και πηραμε ρευμα μαζι.Σε εμενα ακομα δεν δινει διαθεσιμοτητα το site (το επιβεβαιωσα και στο 13888) ενω εσενα σου λεει να καλεσεις για διερευνηση.πηρες τον παροχο σου να δεις τι βλεπουν ?


> Πηγα γερμανο και μου λεει οτι του βγαζει αυτη τη διευρευνηση και να ερθω να τους παρουμε μαζι οταν ειναι να κανω αιτηση να δουμε τι εννοουν.
> 
> Τα 'κανα μουτι με τα quotes. To 'πιασες το νοημα.


Τζιμακο σε εμένα αναφέρεσαι? Αν ναιΗ καμπίνα μου δεν έχει πάρει ρεύμα... Δεν ακούγεται ακόμα τίποτα...

----------


## aggelos1974

:Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying: 
ΚΛΑΙΩ ... 10/10 ΑΙΤΗΣΗ ΣΤΗ NOVA ... 24/10 ΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ 
ΤΙΜΗΣ ΕΝΕΚΕΝ ΠΡΩΤΟ DOWNLOAD WALKING DEAD SEASON 8 EPISODE 1
----->

----------


## ThReSh

Use the Printscreen Luke...  :Razz:

----------


## Mirmidon

> ΚΛΑΙΩ ... 10/10 ΑΙΤΗΣΗ ΣΤΗ NOVA ... 24/10 ΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ 
> ΤΙΜΗΣ ΕΝΕΚΕΝ ΠΡΩΤΟ DOWNLOAD WALKING DEAD SEASON 8 EPISODE 1
> ----->


Χτες πήρα χαμπάρι ότι ξεκίνησε πάλι το Gotham και σήμερα το ίδιο για το Walking dead. Ευχαριστώ φίλε μου. :Clap:   Α και να χαίρεσαι τη γραμμή. :One thumb up:

----------


## psolord

> ΚΛΑΙΩ ... 10/10 ΑΙΤΗΣΗ ΣΤΗ NOVA ... 24/10 ΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ 
> ΤΙΜΗΣ ΕΝΕΚΕΝ ΠΡΩΤΟ DOWNLOAD WALKING DEAD SEASON 8 EPISODE 1
> ----->


Κατεβασε και καμια καλη ποιοτητα ρε συ. 50αρα γραμμη εχεις τωρα.  :Razz: 

Με ποσα connections τον εχεις ρυθμισει τον IDM;

Καλοδουλευτη!  :One thumb up:

----------


## Zarko

> Κατεβασε και καμια καλη ποιοτητα ρε συ. 50αρα γραμμη εχεις τωρα.



*+1*. Αν είχα γραμμή στα 50Mbps θα μου φαινόταν εντελώς αστείο να κατεβάσω οτιδήποτε λιγότερο από το ασυμπίεστο Bluray των 40-50GB. 

Εδώ με την αστεία γραμμή μου στα 10Mbps και κατέβαζα μόνο ασυμπίεστα Bluray για δέκα χρόνια τώρα, ενώ τελευταία κατέβαζα ακόμα και τα 4Κ αρχεία των 70-80GB. Εκεί να δεις γέλιο. Να περιμένεις μια ολόκληρη μέρα για να κατέβει το αρχείο...  :Razz:

----------


## Mirmidon

Δεν θα έχει χώρο ο άνθρωπος... :Laughing:

----------


## dmitspan

Οι καμπίνες που ενεργοποιούνται τώρα είναι vectoring ready? Και αν ναι πότε θα γίνουν εμπορικά διαθέσιμες οι ταχύτητες;

----------


## nkapsa

εχουν πει για το τρίτο δεκαήμερο του Νοεμβρίου.

----------


## zatast

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από zatast
> 
> 
> Γειτονα παρακολουθω την καμπινα σου καθημερινα μαζι με τη δικη μου μια και πηραμε ρευμα μαζι.Σε εμενα ακομα δεν δινει διαθεσιμοτητα το site (το επιβεβαιωσα και στο 13888) ενω εσενα σου λεει να καλεσεις για διερευνηση.πηρες τον παροχο σου να δεις τι βλεπουν ?
> 
> 
> Πηγα γερμανο και μου λεει οτι του βγαζει αυτη τη διευρευνηση και να ερθω να τους παρουμε μαζι οταν ειναι να κανω αιτηση να δουμε τι εννοουν.
> 
> Τα 'κανα μουτι με τα quotes. To 'πιασες το νοημα.


Σε εφτιαξα με τα quotes  :Razz:  
Αντε πανε κι ελα να μας πεις γιατι εμενα μου κανουν τους δυσκολους.Ενω μεχρι χθες δεν εβγαζε διαθεσιμοτητα με βαση την διευθυνση και απο σημερα βγαζει (οχι ομως με βαση το τηλεφωνο) τους πηρα τηλ και μου λενε οτι πρεπει να δινει διαθεσιμοτητα με βαση τον τηλεφωνικο αριθμο γιατι αλλιως δεν μπορουν να προχωρησουν την αιτηση.Οποτε περιμενω και εβαλαν κι ενημερωση στο συστημα να με παρουν κι εκεινοι οταν ενεργοποιηθει.Aρα πρεπει να ψαχνουμε με βαση τον αριθμο τηλεφωνου και μονο αν ειμαστε στην Cosmote.
 :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  Αντε παλι στην αναμονη !!  :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil:

----------


## NeCrOmAnCeR19

Καλημέρα συμπολίτες,

από 405 είναι κάνεις με Wind VDSL να μου πει εντυπώσεις και στατιστικά ?  έχω κάνει αίτηση και είμαι εν αναμονή . 

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## psolord

378 Wind εδώ.

Όλα καλά μετά από μια βδομάδα χωρίς ιντερνετ. Να έχεις το νου σου, γιατί σε μερικούς χρήστες υπάρχει πρόβλημα με το login. Δεν ξέρω αν τα έχουν φτιάξει ακόμα, αλλά μου είχαν πει ότι θέλουν να κάνουν όλο VDSL subnet χωρίς Login, όπως ήταν και το ADSL. Κανονικά δεν θα έχεις θέμα, γιατί ήμουν ιδιαίτερη περίπτωση.

Κατά τα λοιπά, όλα καλά. Το δίκτυο πάει σφαίρα.

Τα στατιστικά δεν έχουν νόημα, μιας και εξαρτώνται από την απόσταση, αλλά είναι τόσο κοντά οι καμπίνες του Περιστερίου, που δεν νομίζω να έχει κανείς πρόβλημα με τα 50mbit.

----------


## nkapsa

μετά από πόσο καιρό ενεργοποιήθηκες?

----------


## psolord

Δυο εβδομάδες περίπου. Είχα κάνει αίτηση 22 Σεπτεμβρη και η γραμμή άλλαξε αρχές Οκτώβρη. Γύρω στις 7, κάπου εκεί.

----------


## Stathisgr

It finally happened fellas.

Μόλις ενεργοποιήθηκε! Δεν έχω το ρουτερ ακόμα βέβαια, φαινεται οτι δεν εχει προλάβει το κούριερ ακόμα, but still. Success ένα μήνα μετά!

----------


## Tzimakos

> Σε εφτιαξα με τα quotes  
> Αντε πανε κι ελα να μας πεις γιατι εμενα μου κανουν τους δυσκολους.Ενω μεχρι χθες δεν εβγαζε διαθεσιμοτητα με βαση την διευθυνση και απο σημερα βγαζει (οχι ομως με βαση το τηλεφωνο) τους πηρα τηλ και μου λενε οτι πρεπει να δινει διαθεσιμοτητα με βαση τον τηλεφωνικο αριθμο γιατι αλλιως δεν μπορουν να προχωρησουν την αιτηση.Οποτε περιμενω και εβαλαν κι ενημερωση στο συστημα να με παρουν κι εκεινοι οταν ενεργοποιηθει.Aρα πρεπει να ψαχνουμε με βαση τον αριθμο τηλεφωνου και μονο αν ειμαστε στην Cosmote.
>  Αντε παλι στην αναμονη !!



Ειμαι vodafone και θελω να παω nova.  Οποτε δεν θα παω να κανω αιτηση στον οτε, και δεν μπορω με τηλεφωνο να ελεγξω αφου λες οτι πρεπει να 'μαστε στην cosmote.

Επισης πως στο καλο καταφερες να κανεις αναζητηση με διευθυνση? Με το που βαζω περιστερι και λοφος αξιωματικων και παω να βαλω Σαγγαριου δεν μου την δεχεται λες και δεν ειναι η Σαγγαριου στον λοφο αξιωματικων. Που ζω εγω 30 χρονια δηλαδη? Μηπως μενω Εκαλη και δεν το ξερω?

----------


## Mirmidon

> Ειμαι vodafone και θελω να παω nova.  Οποτε δεν θα παω να κανω αιτηση στον οτε, και δεν μπορω με τηλεφωνο να ελεγξω αφου λες οτι πρεπει να 'μαστε στην cosmote.
> 
> Επισης πως στο καλο καταφερες να κανεις αναζητηση με διευθυνση? Με το που βαζω περιστερι και λοφος αξιωματικων και παω να βαλω Σαγγαριου δεν μου την δεχεται λες και δεν ειναι η Σαγγαριου στον λοφο αξιωματικων. Που ζω εγω 30 χρονια δηλαδη? Μηπως μενω Εκαλη και δεν το ξερω?


Τα τηλέφωνα, στο τμήμα της Σαγγαρίου κάτω από τη Θηβών μαζί με άλλες οδούς,εξυπηρετούνται από Α/Κ του Αιγάλεω, 30 χρόνια τώρα. Υπάρχει ιδιαιτερότητα. Στο πατρικό μου για παράδειγμα είχαμε 2 γραμμές ΟΤΕ. Βρίσκεται στα σύνορα τριών δήμων, το σπίτι ανήκει στον Δήμο Α, η πρώτη γραμμή ανήκε σε Α/Κ του Δήμου Β και η δεύτερη γραμμή σε Α/Κ του Δήμου Γ.

----------


## Chris215

Καλημέρα,

Μεγάλες δόξες για την 364 σήμερα. 
Διαθεσιμότητα με αναζήτηση τον αριθμό τηλεφώνου μου που ήταν ήδη στην Cosmote. 
Έφυγε τηλέφωνο ήδη και άιτηση. :-)

----------


## zatast

> Ειμαι vodafone και θελω να παω nova.  Οποτε δεν θα παω να κανω αιτηση στον οτε, και δεν μπορω με τηλεφωνο να ελεγξω αφου λες οτι πρεπει να 'μαστε στην cosmote.
> 
> Επισης πως στο καλο καταφερες να κανεις αναζητηση με διευθυνση? Με το που βαζω περιστερι και λοφος αξιωματικων και παω να βαλω Σαγγαριου δεν μου την δεχεται λες και δεν ειναι η Σαγγαριου στον λοφο αξιωματικων. Που ζω εγω 30 χρονια δηλαδη? Μηπως μενω Εκαλη και δεν το ξερω?


Λοιπον ας τα παρουμε ενα ενα γιατι εχω κι εγω καλα νεα σημερα : 

Αφου θελεις να πας Nova τοτε 
- κανεις πρωτα ενα check στο site της Cosmote https://www.cosmote.gr/selfcare/jsp/...#searchresults με διευθυνση για να εξασφαλισεις οτι εχει ενεργοποιηθει οριστικα στην καμπινα (με δοκιμες και τα παντα ολα εννοω αφου ως γνωστον εχει παρει ρευμα η καμπινα σου)
- Για να σου βγαλει τη Σαγγαριου στην αναζητηση πρεπει να βαλεις "Περιστερι" στην "περιοχη" και οχι "Λοφος" αφου εκει εχουν καταταξει την Σαγγαριου.Βαζοντας *πχ* Σαγγαριου 84 που ειναι η πιο κοντινη στην καμπινα 372 που εισαι,βγαζει το κλασσικο "Το αίτημά σου θα πρέπει να διερευνηθεί περισσότερο." Αρα ο ΟΤΕ ειναι στις τελευταιες δοκιμες και συντομα θα δωσει επισημα διαθεσιμοτητα.



Κατα τη γνωμη μου θα πρεπει να εχεις μια επικοινωνια ειτε με Vodafone για να δεις αρχικα αν αυτοι καλυπτουν την περιοχη σαν παροχος σου ωστε να παρεις μια ιδεα ή με Nova αφου ενδιαφερεσαι να πας εκει για να δεις αν δινουν VDSL στην περιοχη.Παντως με την ανωτερω διευθυνση ακομα δεν δινει VDSL η Nova εκει. http://www.nova.gr/gr/exupiretisi-pe...athesimotitas/

- Οσον αφορα απο πιο Α/Κ παιρνεις κοιτωντας στο http://fttxgr.eu/map επιβεβαιωνεται αυτο που σου λεει ο Mirmidon.Βεβαια για να λες οτι η καμπινα σου ειναι η 372 που ειναι στον κοκκινο κυκλο προφανως και παιρνεις απο το Α/Κ Περιστεριου αφου κατω απο την Θηβων θα επαιρνες απο αλλη κοντινοτερη καμπινα.



Τελος εμενα απο σημερα μου εδωσε διαθεσιμοτητα και με αριθμο τηλεφωνου  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo: 
(βαρεθηκαν χθες να βλεπουν οτι κανω search με τον αριθμο μου  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: ) οποτε τους πηρα τηλ και μου εδωσαν τιμη 37€ για το 50αρι και 34€ για το 30αρι.Οποτε προχωρησα το 50αρι αφου 3€ ειναι πολυ μικρη η διαφορα τους.Max σε 10 μερες μου ειπαν θα ενεργοποιηθει λαμβανοντας και sms αλλα λογικα θα γινει σε λιγοτερο.Ευτυχως δε χρειαζεται αλλαγη router oποτε επιτελους τελος!!Μετα παμε για Vectoring αν και δεν εχω τοσο υψηλες αναγκες ταχυτητας.  :Wink:   :Wink: 



Αντε και στα δικα σας οι υπολοιποι το συντομοτερο !!  :Drunk:  :Drunk:  :Drunk:  :Drunk:  :Drunk:  :Drunk:  :Drunk:  :Drunk:  :Drunk:  :Drunk: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Τα τηλέφωνα, στο τμήμα της Σαγγαρίου κάτω από τη Θηβών μαζί με άλλες οδούς,εξυπηρετούνται από Α/Κ του Αιγάλεω, 30 χρόνια τώρα. Υπάρχει ιδιαιτερότητα. Στο πατρικό μου για παράδειγμα είχαμε 2 γραμμές ΟΤΕ. Βρίσκεται στα σύνορα τριών δήμων, το σπίτι ανήκει στον Δήμο Α, η πρώτη γραμμή ανήκε σε Α/Κ του Δήμου Β και η δεύτερη γραμμή σε Α/Κ του Δήμου Γ.


φιλε μου μια φιλοσοφικη απορια εχω.απο ποιο url ψαχνεις διαθεσιμοτητα στην Cosmote και σου δινει τις παραπανω εικονες ? 
φαινεται παλιο interface  :Thinking:   :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## Mirmidon

> .....
> 
> 
> 
> φιλε μου μια φιλοσοφικη απορια εχω.απο ποιο url ψαχνεις διαθεσιμοτητα στην Cosmote και σου δινει τις παραπανω εικονες ? 
> φαινεται παλιο interface


Εσύ ψάχνεις ενώ έχεις κάνει login με το λογαριασμό σου στην Cosmote. Εγώ ψάχνω όπως όοοολος ο υπόλοιπος κόσμος που ΔΕΝ έχει Cosmote, όπως ο φίλος που βοηθήσαμε.  :Wink: 

Ένα πράγμα που δεν καταλαβαίνω είναι γιατί τρέχουν όλοι να ενεργοποιήσουν/αναβαθμίσουν τις γραμμές τους σε VDSL με σημερινές τιμές, μιας και τα Χριστούγεννα είναι κοντά. Λεφτά υπάρχουν προφανώς.  :Whistle:

----------


## psolord

> Εσύ ψάχνεις ενώ έχεις κάνει login με το λογαριασμό σου στην Cosmote. Εγώ ψάχνω όπως όοοολος ο υπόλοιπος κόσμος που ΔΕΝ έχει Cosmote, όπως ο φίλος που βοηθήσαμε. 
> 
> Ένα πράγμα που δεν καταλαβαίνω είναι γιατί τρέχουν όλοι να ενεργοποιήσουν/αναβαθμίσουν τις γραμμές τους σε VDSL με σημερινές τιμές, μιας και τα Χριστούγεννα είναι κοντά. Λεφτά υπάρχουν προφανώς.


Ο λόγος είναι ακριβώς ο αντίθετος από αυτόν που λες.

Ο κόσμος τρέχει να βάλει VDSL ακριβώς επειδή λεφτά ΔΕΝ υπάρχουν και το Ιντερνετ είναι πλέον από τις λίγες διεξόδους. :Wink: 

Όσο πιο γρήγορο το Ιντερνετ, τόσο ταχύτερη και ποιοτικότερη η διέξοδος...!

----------


## Mirmidon

> Ο λόγος είναι ακριβώς ο αντίθετος από αυτόν που λες.
> 
> Ο κόσμος τρέχει να βάλει VDSL ακριβώς επειδή λεφτά ΔΕΝ υπάρχουν και το Ιντερνετ είναι πλέον από τις λίγες διεξόδους.
> 
> Όσο πιο γρήγορο το Ιντερνετ, τόσο ταχύτερη και ποιοτικότερη η διέξοδος...!


Κατεβαίνει η τσόντα δίχως καθυστερήσεις οπότε δεν κόβεται το video playback και δεν μένει ο κόσμος με το...playback στο χέρι, αν κατάλαβα καλά... :Laughing:

----------


## psolord

Εγώ μίλησα για διέξοδο. Για τον καθένα μπορεί να είναι άλλο πράγμα ή το πιο πιθανό, συνδυασμός πραγμάτων.

Άλλος θέλει 1080P σειρά, άλλος 4Κ ταινία, άλλος να κάνει mirror το ftp.scene.org, άλλος να βλέπει το χνούδι της γκόμενας σε HD. Δεν κρίνω.  :Razz: 

Πήγαινε κατέβασε το Shadow of War και το Gears of War 4 που είναι 200GB και τα δύο μαζί και θα δεις που αλλού χρειάζεται το γρήγορο ιντερνετ. Ειδικά με τα προβλήματα που έχει το Windows Store μπορεί να χρειαστεί να το κατεβάσει και μία και δύο και τρεις φορές μη σου πω.

----------


## griniaris

καμμια σχεση με τις τσοντες.   τουλαχιστον μιλαω για τον κυκλο μου. 

Επειδη οπου υπαρχει φτωχεια υπαρχει και γκρινια ο κοσμος αρχιζει και απομονωνεται πισω απο την οθονη του υπολογιστη του.

Η διεξοδος λοιπον ειναι τα φορουμ για κοινωνικη συναναστροφη και διαμοιρασμος πληροφοριων.

Ειναι το YOUTUBE (εξου και η γρηγορη ταχυτητα) για πληροφορηση-ενημερωση-διασκεδαση.

Ειναι η παρακολουθηση ταινιων (stream με καλη ταχυτητα αρα και ποιοτητα) αφου η ενοικιαση ή η αγορα τους πλεον ειναι δυσκολη.

Και πολλα αλλα. τωρα αν καποιος θελει να δει τσοντες...  ειναι και αυτο στο προγραμμα καποιων.

*edit* : Και τα παιχνιδια οπως πολυ σωστα αναφερει και ο  psolord .

----------


## zatast

> Εσύ ψάχνεις ενώ έχεις κάνει login με το λογαριασμό σου στην Cosmote. Εγώ ψάχνω όπως όοοολος ο υπόλοιπος κόσμος που ΔΕΝ έχει Cosmote, όπως ο φίλος που βοηθήσαμε. 
> 
> Ένα πράγμα που δεν καταλαβαίνω είναι γιατί τρέχουν όλοι να ενεργοποιήσουν/αναβαθμίσουν τις γραμμές τους σε VDSL με σημερινές τιμές, μιας και τα Χριστούγεννα είναι κοντά. Λεφτά υπάρχουν προφανώς.


οχι δεν εχω κανει login και φυσικα αυτο δεν παιζει ρολο.ακομα και αν κανω login το url παραμενει το ιδιο : https://www.cosmote.gr/selfcare/jsp/...#searchresults
Εσυ απο ποιο url κανεις search ? γιατι εκει πιστευω ειναι το θεμα 

Οσον αφορα τον χρονο της αναβαθμισης δεν μου εγγυαται κανεις οτι τα Χριστουγεννα θα εχουν καλυτερες τιμες.2 μηνες πριν δεν ειναι θεμα  :Wink:  Θελω VDSL γιατι ειμαι στα 6Μbit με το ζορι και σερνομαι συν οτι με 2 κινητα,TV και αποκωδικοποιητη που κολλαει στο Replay ειναι πλεον απαραιτητο!!Και τα 30Mbit θα μου εφταναν αλλα δε συμφερει με +3€ που κοστιζει το 50αρι.

----------


## Mirmidon

> Εγώ μίλησα για διέξοδο. Για τον καθένα μπορεί να είναι άλλο πράγμα ή το πιο πιθανό, συνδυασμός πραγμάτων.
> 
> Άλλος θέλει 1080P σειρά, άλλος 4Κ ταινία, άλλος να κάνει mirror το ftp.scene.org, άλλος να βλέπει το χνούδι της γκόμενας σε HD. Δεν κρίνω. 
> 
> Πήγαινε κατέβασε το Shadow of War και το Gears of War 4 που είναι 200GB και τα δύο μαζί και θα δεις που αλλού χρειάζεται το γρήγορο ιντερνετ. Ειδικά με τα προβλήματα που έχει το Windows Store μπορεί να χρειαστεί να το κατεβάσει και μία και δύο και τρεις φορές μη σου πω.


Είπα να δώσω ένα χιουμοριστικό τόνο. Όσο για το κατέβασμα παιχνιδιών το ότι θα κατέβει σε 2 ημέρες δεν είναι λόγος να μην φάω ή να μην κοιμηθώ. :Laughing: 

- - - Updated - - -




> καμμια σχεση με τις τσοντες.   τουλαχιστον μιλαω για τον κυκλο μου. 
> 
> Επειδη οπου υπαρχει φτωχεια υπαρχει και γκρινια ο κοσμος αρχιζει και απομονωνεται πισω απο την οθονη του υπολογιστη του.
> 
> Η διεξοδος λοιπον ειναι τα φορουμ για κοινωνικη συναναστροφη και διαμοιρασμος πληροφοριων.
> 
> Ειναι το YOUTUBE (εξου και η γρηγορη ταχυτητα) για πληροφορηση-ενημερωση-διασκεδαση.
> 
> Ειναι η παρακολουθηση ταινιων (stream με καλη ταχυτητα αρα και ποιοτητα) αφου η ενοικιαση ή η αγορα τους πλεον ειναι δυσκολη.
> ...


Θα έρθει και εδώ η ημέρα της λογοκρισίας των torrents όπως στη χώρα του ξανθού γένους και θα δούνε μερικοί τη γλύκα και τι θα τις κάνουν μετά τις VDSL τους.

- - - Updated - - -




> οχι δεν εχω κανει login και φυσικα αυτο δεν παιζει ρολο.ακομα και αν κανω login το url παραμενει το ιδιο : https://www.cosmote.gr/selfcare/jsp/...#searchresults
> Εσυ απο ποιο url κανεις search ? γιατι εκει πιστευω ειναι το θεμα 
> 
> Οσον αφορα τον χρονο της αναβαθμισης δεν μου εγγυαται κανεις οτι τα Χριστουγεννα θα εχουν καλυτερες τιμες.2 μηνες πριν δεν ειναι θεμα  Θελω VDSL γιατι ειμαι στα 6Μbit με το ζορι και σερνομαι συν οτι με 2 κινητα,TV και αποκωδικοποιητη που κολλαει στο Replay ειναι πλεον απαραιτητο!!Και τα 30Mbit θα μου εφταναν αλλα δε συμφερει με +3€ που κοστιζει το 50αρι.


Δεν ξέρω φίλε μου. Σε εμένα λειτουργεί όπως σου περιέγραψα.

To link είναι αυτό.

----------


## toxicgarbage

έργα στην ΣΤΡΑΒΩΝΟΣ και γρ. Ξενόπουλου!! επιτέλους!!!

----------


## aguila21

Στην 428 Οσίου Δαυίδ και Αριστάρχου στη Νέα Ζωή έκαναν έργα εχθές.Το χαντάκι στο πεζοδρόμιο έχει διευρυνθεί.Για να δούμε...

----------


## zatast

> Είπα να δώσω ένα χιουμοριστικό τόνο. Όσο για το κατέβασμα παιχνιδιών το ότι θα κατέβει σε 2 ημέρες δεν είναι λόγος να μην φάω ή να μην κοιμηθώ.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> Θα έρθει και εδώ η ημέρα της λογοκρισίας των torrents όπως στη χώρα του ξανθού γένους και θα δούνε μερικοί τη γλύκα και τι θα τις κάνουν μετά τις VDSL τους.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -


Διακρινω μια ταση μηδενισμου-αρνητικοτητας απο τις τελευταιες απαντησεις σου παντως  :Whistle:  Δικαιωμα σου φυσικα να το βλεπεις οπως νομιζεις.




> Δεν ξέρω φίλε μου. Σε εμένα λειτουργεί όπως σου περιέγραψα.
> 
> To link είναι αυτό https://www.cosmote.gr/fixed/check-a...p_v_l_s_g_id=0 .


Λογικο λοιπον να σου δινει τα αποτελεσματα με το παλιο interface αφου εχει αλλαξει και απο την αρχικη σελιδα του Cosmote.gr



το url που ανοιγει ειναι αυτο

https://www.cosmote.gr/selfcare/jsp/...etv.jsp?ct=res

----------


## iKoms

Δάκρυα ευτυχίας και από εμένα!
13/10 αίτηση 26/10 ενεργοποίηση στη nova.

----------


## aguila21

> Δάκρυα ευτυχίας και από εμένα!
> 13/10 αίτηση 26/10 ενεργοποίηση στη nova.


Πόσο τη χρεώνει επιπλέον η nova την vdsl;

----------


## Mirmidon

> Διακρινω μια ταση μηδενισμου-αρνητικοτητας απο τις τελευταιες απαντησεις σου παντως  Δικαιωμα σου φυσικα να το βλεπεις οπως νομιζεις.
> 
> 
> 
> Λογικο λοιπον να σου δινει τα αποτελεσματα με το παλιο interface αφου εχει αλλαξει και απο την αρχικη σελιδα του Cosmote.gr
> 
> 
> 
> το url που ανοιγει ειναι αυτο
> ...



1)Κανένας μηδενισμός. Ρεαλισμός ίσως.

2) Η βάση δεδομένων είναι μία.

----------


## ZisisGr

Πάνω στο θέμα τι την θέλουμε την καλύτερη σύνδεση άκουσα πολλά. Το οποία είναι όντως θέμα υπομονής.
Εγώ όμως ανεβάζω καθημερινά βίντεο στο youtube. Το pc μου έχει να κλείσει μήνες. Ανεβάζω κάθε βράδυ μέχρι το επόμενο μεσημέρι. Όσο ανεβαίνει βίντεο προφανώς ανοίγει με το ζόρι ακόμα και η αρχική σελίδα της google.
Επίσης θέλω να κάνω stream στο twitch. Εδώ πλέον δεν είναι όπως σε κάθε άλλη περίπτωση που απλά θέλει υπομονή και την παλεύεις. Τα streams μου πρέπει υποχρεωτικά να είναι σε 320p ανάλυση.
Δεν μπορώ να streamaro HD και αυτό είναι πρόβλημα γιατί δεν θέλω να ματώνουν τα μάτια των viewers.  :ROFL: 

Παίζει από ολόκληρο το Περιστέρι να είμαι ο μόνος που έχω χρησιμοποιήσει τόσο upload συνολικά τα τελευταία χρόνια. Με 0.80 upload ανεβάζω καθημερινά GB. Το download μου είναι 6.50. Δεν με ενοχλεί...περιμένω λίγο παραπάνω να κατέβει η ταινία ή η τσόντα. Αλλά με 0.80 upload εν έτη 2017...εννοείται θέλω vdsl.

----------


## Tzimakos

> Τελος εμενα απο σημερα μου εδωσε διαθεσιμοτητα και με αριθμο τηλεφωνου  
> (βαρεθηκαν χθες να βλεπουν οτι κανω search με τον αριθμο μου ) οποτε τους πηρα τηλ και μου εδωσαν τιμη 37€ για το 50αρι και 34€ για το 30αρι.Οποτε προχωρησα το 50αρι αφου 3€ ειναι πολυ μικρη η διαφορα τους.Max σε 10 μερες μου ειπαν θα ενεργοποιηθει λαμβανοντας και sms αλλα λογικα θα γινει σε λιγοτερο.Ευτυχως δε χρειαζεται αλλαγη router oποτε επιτελους τελος!!Μετα παμε για Vectoring αν και δεν εχω τοσο υψηλες αναγκες ταχυτητας.  
> - - - Updated - - -


H cosmote δινει 30αρι με 30 παντως, δεν ξερω γιατι σου πανε 34, με τα τσιγγουνολεπτα παντα της cosmote.  https://www.cosmote.gr/eshop/global/...tId=prod430037




> Πόσο τη χρεώνει επιπλέον η nova την vdsl;


H nova ( γι' αυτο και κλινω προς τα κει ) χρεωνει το 2play 50mbps, 28,5 ευρω ολα μεσα.




> Ένα πράγμα που δεν καταλαβαίνω είναι γιατί τρέχουν όλοι να ενεργοποιήσουν/αναβαθμίσουν τις γραμμές τους σε VDSL με σημερινές τιμές, μιας και τα Χριστούγεννα είναι κοντά. Λεφτά υπάρχουν προφανώς.


Εγω προσωπικα, μετα απο τοση αναμονη που ειχαμε στο περιστερι και την ανυπομονησια των περιστεριωτων για vdsl, φοβαμαι και το ενδεχομενο να πιασουν ολες τις πορτες. Αν ειπα μολις κοτσανα επειδη δεν εχω βαθεια γνωση του πως δουλευει το πραμα, μην με παρεξηγησετε.

----------


## Mirmidon

> Πάνω στο θέμα τι την θέλουμε την καλύτερη σύνδεση άκουσα πολλά. Το οποία είναι όντως θέμα υπομονής.
> Εγώ όμως ανεβάζω καθημερινά βίντεο στο youtube. Το pc μου έχει να κλείσει μήνες. Ανεβάζω κάθε βράδυ μέχρι το επόμενο μεσημέρι. Όσο ανεβαίνει βίντεο προφανώς ανοίγει με το ζόρι ακόμα και η αρχική σελίδα της google.
> Επίσης θέλω να κάνω stream στο twitch. Εδώ πλέον δεν είναι όπως σε κάθε άλλη περίπτωση που απλά θέλει υπομονή και την παλεύεις. Τα streams μου πρέπει υποχρεωτικά να είναι σε 320p ανάλυση.
> Δεν μπορώ να streamaro HD και αυτό είναι πρόβλημα γιατί δεν θέλω να ματώνουν τα μάτια των viewers. 
> 
> Παίζει από ολόκληρο το Περιστέρι να είμαι ο μόνος που έχω χρησιμοποιήσει τόσο upload συνολικά τα τελευταία χρόνια. Με 0.80 upload ανεβάζω καθημερινά GB. Το download μου είναι 6.50. Δεν με ενοχλεί...περιμένω λίγο παραπάνω να κατέβει η ταινία ή η τσόντα. Αλλά με 0.80 upload εν έτη 2017...εννοείται θέλω vdsl.


Εσύ αγαπητέ, τα χρήματα που θα γλιτώσεις (ή ο μπαμπάς σου) από τη ΔΕΗ μπορείς να τα κάνεις άνετα 2 γραμμές VDSL και να σου περισσεύουν κάθε μήνα. 

Δεν τολμώ να κάνω upload οποιαδήποτε ADSL και να είχα. Για streaming ούτε στον ύπνο μου.

----------


## mike_871

οριστε και συνδεση καμπινας με υπαρχων υπογειο καλωδιο ρευματος

----------


## iKoms

> Πόσο τη χρεώνει επιπλέον η nova την vdsl;


Μόνο 5,25€

----------


## toxicgarbage

> οριστε και συνδεση καμπινας με υπαρχων υπογειο καλωδιο ρευματος Συνημμένο Αρχείο 187483


πολύ νοικοκυρεμένη ειναι αυτή,αν σου δείξω την 455 θα τρομάξεις

----------


## Mirmidon

> Μόνο 5,25€


Τέλος ενεργοποίησης, δεν χρεώνει;

----------


## iKoms

> Τέλος ενεργοποίησης, δεν χρεώνει;


Βέβαια... 20 ευρώ και 24μήνες δέσμευση

----------


## psolord

Μιας και αναφέρατε τιμές, η Wind χρεώνει +6 ευρώ το μήνα για την 50άρα. 20 ευρω ενεργοποίηση, εκτός αν έχεις triple play, οπότε είναι δωρεάν και 1 χρόνο υποχρεωτική παραμονή στην υπηρεσία. 

Ρε φίλε λες να πούνε άλλα +3 ευρώ για το Vectoring 10/100; Η θα πούνε άλλα 6; Η μήπως πούνε +12;  :onetooth: 

- - - Updated - - -

Για τον φίλο που ανεβάζει Youtube, θα πρότεινα να πάρει ένα android mini PC και να ανεβάζει με αυτό. Καίει 5 Watt και κάνει μια χαρά δουλειά.

Youtuber και εγώ από το 2006, έεεεεχω ανεβάσει...!  :Razz:

----------


## foutrelis

> Μιας και αναφέρατε τιμές, η Wind χρεώνει +6 ευρώ το μήνα για την 50άρα. 20 ευρω ενεργοποίηση, εκτός αν έχεις triple play, οπότε είναι δωρεάν και 1 χρόνο υποχρεωτική παραμονή στην υπηρεσία. 
> 
> Ρε φίλε λες να πούνε άλλα +3 ευρώ για το Vectoring 10/100; Η θα πούνε άλλα 6; Η μήπως πούνε +12;


Σαν υπηρεσία αναφέρεται ως Wind VDSL χωρίς να λέει ταχύτητα. Άρα να μας πάνε δωρεάν στα 100 όπου υποστηρίζεται.  :Crazy:

----------


## zatast

> H cosmote δινει 30αρι με 30 παντως, δεν ξερω γιατι σου πανε 34, με τα τσιγγουνολεπτα παντα της cosmote.  https://www.cosmote.gr/eshop/global/...tId=prod430037


Oταν πηρα τηλεφωνο ηταν 34,το ειχα δει το προηγουμενο βραδι.Προφανως το αλλαξαν μεσα στη μερα.Thats life.Θα μπορουσαν να το μειωναν σε 2 μηνες ή και να το ακριβηναν.+11€ για +44mbps πιστευω ειναι πολυ καλο deal !  :Wink: 




> H nova ( γι' αυτο και κλινω προς τα κει ) χρεωνει το 2play 50mbps, 28,5 ευρω ολα μεσα.


Η nova εχει χαμηλες γιατι εχει χασει πολυ κοσμο επειδη τα εχει κανει @@@ κι επειδη πολλοι πηγαν στον ΟΤΕ και καλα εκαναν.Δεν μπορει να μη νιωθουν να φτιαξουν μια εποχιακη βλαβη συνεχων αποσυνδεσεων επειδη ο γειτονας μου κανει λατερνα το σπιτι του καθε Χριστουγεννα!!αλλαξε με πορτα αν δεν μπορεις να βρεις το βραχυκυκλωμα αντι να με παιδευεις 3 χρονια και να στελνεις και τεχνικους σου ασκοπα!!Molλις πηγα στην HOL γιατι λυθηκαν ολα οπως και μετα που πηγα στον ΟΤΕ δεν ειχα προβλημα...
Γενικως η τεχνικη τους υποστηριξη ειναι για τα μπαζα και η καταντια τους ειναι συνεπεια των διαχειρισεων που εχει κανει η διοικηση τους.Ας προσεχαν.

----------


## psolord

> Σαν υπηρεσία αναφέρεται ως Wind VDSL χωρίς να λέει ταχύτητα. Άρα να μας πάνε δωρεάν στα 100 όπου υποστηρίζεται.


Σωστοοοος!  :One thumb up:

----------


## zatast

> Πάνω στο θέμα τι την θέλουμε την καλύτερη σύνδεση άκουσα πολλά. Το οποία είναι όντως θέμα υπομονής.
> Εγώ όμως ανεβάζω καθημερινά βίντεο στο youtube. Το pc μου έχει να κλείσει μήνες. Ανεβάζω κάθε βράδυ μέχρι το επόμενο μεσημέρι. Όσο ανεβαίνει βίντεο προφανώς ανοίγει με το ζόρι ακόμα και η αρχική σελίδα της google.
> Επίσης θέλω να κάνω stream στο twitch. Εδώ πλέον δεν είναι όπως σε κάθε άλλη περίπτωση που απλά θέλει υπομονή και την παλεύεις. Τα streams μου πρέπει υποχρεωτικά να είναι σε 320p ανάλυση.
> Δεν μπορώ να streamaro HD και αυτό είναι πρόβλημα γιατί δεν θέλω να ματώνουν τα μάτια των viewers. 
> 
> Παίζει από ολόκληρο το Περιστέρι να είμαι ο μόνος που έχω χρησιμοποιήσει τόσο upload συνολικά τα τελευταία χρόνια. Με 0.80 upload ανεβάζω καθημερινά GB. Το download μου είναι 6.50. Δεν με ενοχλεί...περιμένω λίγο παραπάνω να κατέβει η ταινία ή η τσόντα. Αλλά με 0.80 upload εν έτη 2017...εννοείται θέλω vdsl.


να το κανεις restart εβδομαδιαια να ξεμπουκωνει.

----------


## dmitspan

Σχετικά με τα url ελέγχου της cosmote, εκτός από το εικαστικό κομμάτι, δεν έχουν διαφορά στα αποτελέσματα γιατί τραβάνε από την ίδια βάση δεδομένων.
Από εκεί και πέρα το λειτουργικό κομμάτι (interface) ήταν που ήταν χάλια στο παλιό, έγινε χειρότερο στο νέο. Επίσης είναι πολύ εκνευριστικό που κάνει reset τα πεδία σε Νέο έλεγχο και αν πρόκειται για περιοχή πρέπει να τα ξαναπεράσεις όλα.

----------


## Mirmidon

> Σχετικά με τα url ελέγχου της cosmote, εκτός από το εικαστικό κομμάτι, δεν έχουν διαφορά στα αποτελέσματα γιατί τραβάνε από την ίδια βάση δεδομένων.
> Από εκεί και πέρα το λειτουργικό κομμάτι (interface) ήταν που ήταν χάλια στο παλιό, έγινε χειρότερο στο νέο. Επίσης είναι πολύ εκνευριστικό που κάνει reset τα πεδία σε Νέο έλεγχο και αν πρόκειται για περιοχή πρέπει να τα ξαναπεράσεις όλα.


Ναι σπάνε τα νεύρα σε όσους δεν είναι πελάτες ή χάνουν τον καιρό τους να ψάχνουν για άλλες περιοχές, ενώ ο πελάτης του κάθε πάροχου copy paste το νούμερο του και βλέπει αποτελέσματα.

----------


## zatast

> Σχετικά με τα url ελέγχου της cosmote, εκτός από το εικαστικό κομμάτι, δεν έχουν διαφορά στα αποτελέσματα γιατί τραβάνε από την ίδια βάση δεδομένων.


ναι προφανως απλα μου κινησε την περιεργια το διαφορετικο interface και δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι το εχουν ακομα ενεργο




> Από εκεί και πέρα το λειτουργικό κομμάτι (interface) ήταν που ήταν χάλια στο παλιό, έγινε χειρότερο στο νέο. Επίσης είναι πολύ εκνευριστικό που κάνει reset τα πεδία σε Νέο έλεγχο και αν πρόκειται για περιοχή πρέπει να τα ξαναπεράσεις όλα.


Συμφωνω!Οντως Nova και Vodafone εχουν πολυ πιο ευκολο site για τον ελεγχο διαθεσιμοτητας ανα διευθυνση απλα πληκτρολογωντας τη και σου κανει και suggest για μεγαλυτερη ευκολια.

- - - Updated - - -




> H cosmote δινει 30αρι με 30 παντως, δεν ξερω γιατι σου πανε 34, με τα τσιγγουνολεπτα παντα της cosmote.  https://www.cosmote.gr/eshop/global/...tId=prod430037


Update με ακομα καλυτερα νεα: Σημερα εκανα login στην Cosmote και ειχα προσφορα για 50αρι VDSL στα 32 γιουρα!!  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  
Τους πηρα τηλ,καναμε υπαναχωρηση και εκανα αποδοχη της προσφορας απο το site η οποια προχωρησε κανονικα οποτε περιμενω επικοινωνια για τα περαιτερω.  :Smile: 
Συμπερασμα : εκτος απο τον ελεγχο με βαση τον αριθμο τηλεφωνου να ελεγχετε και το account σας στο site του παροχου γιατι μπορει να υπαρχει καλυτερη online προσφορα.  :Wink:  btw μεχρι τωρα καλυτερη προσφορα λαμβανα συνηθως μεσω τηλεφωνου και οχι προσωπικα στο site

----------


## dtzgr

Υπάρχει κανείς που πήρε VDSL με 5.25€ από nova χωρίς δέσμευση ή έστω με δέσμευση λιγότερη από 24 μήνες;

----------


## ToAlani

Έχουμε κανένα νέο για την καμπίνα 460;

Η 424 στο δίπλα παρκάκι έχει πάρει ρεύμα και δίνει διαθεσημότητα ο πΟΤΕς... με την 460 που είναι 2 τετράγωνα δίπλα, τι γίνεται;

----------


## mike_871

> Έχουμε κανένα νέο για την καμπίνα 460;
> 
> Η 424 στο δίπλα παρκάκι έχει πάρει ρεύμα και δίνει διαθεσημότητα ο πΟΤΕς... με την 460 που είναι 2 τετράγωνα δίπλα, τι γίνεται;


συντομα

Σημερα βαλανε ρευμα στην 487 μετα απο 1 χρονο και 20 μερες, να δουμε ποτε θα δωσει διαθεσιμοτητα

----------


## toxicgarbage

> συντομα
> 
> Σημερα βαλανε ρευμα στην 487 μετα απο 1 χρονο και 20 μερες, να δουμε ποτε θα δωσει διαθεσιμοτητα


η οποία βρισκεται;

----------


## stroggebouras

H 364 έδωσε σήμερα το απόγευμα διαθεσιμότητα και στην Wind. Την ίδια στιγμή έκανα τηλεφωνικα΄ενεργοποίηση. 20 ευρώ τέλη ενεργοποίησης + 6 ευρώ το μήνα και παραμονή τον ένα χρόνο με 50 ευρώ τέλη διακοπής.10-15 μερες για να ενεργοποιηθεί
Αυτά από εμένα..

----------


## Stathisgr

και έβαλα το VDSL router και δεν έχει αλλάξει τίποτα...

----------


## nkapsa

Καλησπέρα σήμερα μου εχουν πει από την wind ότι θα ενεργοποιηθεί το vdsl. Στις 6 το απόγευμα μου είπαν ότι βλέπουν στο σύστημά τους αναμονή για πόρτα. Το πρωί μου είπαν ότι ο ΟΤΕ άλλαξε το καλώδιο στο καφαο και απομένει η ρύθμιση από την wind. Ξέρει κάποιος ειδικός τι συμβαίνει?

----------


## Deathracer2009

Και εκει που ολα ειχαν παει κατευχην με την μεταβαση στο VDSL ξαφνικα απο τις 9 και μετα ειμαι με χωρις ιντερνετ. Ο λογος; Αγνωστος! Ξαφνικα σταματησα να εχω προσβαση και παρα το γεγονος οτι εκλεισα και ανοιξα το router παλι τζιφος. Με την forthnet που επικοινωνησα παρα τις οποιες προσπαθειες που εκανε ο αλλος παλι γιοκ. Αποτελεσμα; Να πρεπει να περιμενω απο Δευτερα για να δουμε που ειναι το προβλημα. Ελπιζω να μην ειμαι τοσο γκαντεμης και το προβλημα να ειναι εσωτερικο....

EDIT: Eστρωσε για να δουμε....

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος Ρ.

> συντομα
> 
> Σημερα βαλανε ρευμα στην 487 μετα απο 1 χρονο και 20 μερες, να δουμε ποτε θα δωσει διαθεσιμοτητα


Λες σύντομα για την 460, έχεις κάποια πληροφορία;

----------


## mike_871

> Λες σύντομα για την 460, έχεις κάποια πληροφορία;


η επομενη βδομαδα θα δειξει

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος Ρ.

> η επομενη βδομαδα θα δειξει


Δώσε κάτι παραπάνω βρε με το τσιγγέλι θα στα βγάζουμε; Αν δεν δείξει, ποιο είναι το χειρότερο σενάριο, για μετά τις γιορτές;

----------


## Matie

Η 395 έδωσε διαθεσιμότητα σήμερα στον ΟΤΕ, γνωρίζει κανείς περίπου πόσο καιρό θέλουν και οι υπόλοιπο πάροχοι;

----------


## mike_871

> Η 395 έδωσε διαθεσιμότητα σήμερα στον ΟΤΕ, γνωρίζει κανείς περίπου πόσο καιρό θέλουν και οι υπόλοιπο πάροχοι;


1 εβδομαδα μπορει και πιο νωρις, μεχρι να αλλαξουν τον νομο που αιτηθηκαν ολοι οι παροχοι προς την εεττ για γρηγοροτερη ενημερωση στις καμπινες που ενεργοποιουνται, απο της 7 μερες στις 3.

----------


## zatast

> Η 395 έδωσε διαθεσιμότητα σήμερα στον ΟΤΕ, γνωρίζει κανείς περίπου πόσο καιρό θέλουν και οι υπόλοιπο πάροχοι;


Πολυ συντομα κρινοντας απο την 386 που προχθες πηρε διαθεσιμοτητα στο cosmote.gr και χθες εδωσε τo Nova.gr  σε τηλεφωνικο αριθμο που παιρνει απο εκει.

----------


## mike_871

> 473 Πελασγίας και Κομνηνών πήρε ρέυμα. Ετοιμα και τα μπαζώματα. Πόσες μέρες μετα θα ενεργοποιηθει περιπου απο την εμπειρια σας?


πρεπει να ενεργοποιηθηκε

----------


## diml1975

Τζων Κενεντυ και Ναυπακτου ακομα τιποτα.Ουτε που το βλεπουν οχι να σκαψουν.Αντε να δουμε,
 μας ξεχασαν?

----------


## aligatoras

Επιτέλους σήμερα βλέπω διαθεσιμότητα στη 495 από ΟΤΕ. Ερώτηση. Έχω ένα draytek vigor 2860 επάνω στη γραμμή. Όταν ενεργοποιηθώ με το καλό από Forthnet χρειάζεται να κάνω κάτι επιπλέον στο router?

----------


## Stathisgr

> Επιτέλους σήμερα βλέπω διαθεσιμότητα στη 495 από ΟΤΕ. Ερώτηση. Έχω ένα draytek vigor 2860 επάνω στη γραμμή. Όταν ενεργοποιηθώ με το καλό από Forthnet χρειάζεται να κάνω κάτι επιπλέον στο router?


Ο Γοογλης λέει ότι υποστηρίζει κανονικά VDSL, λογικά είσαι οκ, το πολύ πολύ κάνα reboot;

- - - Updated - - -




> και έβαλα το VDSL router και δεν έχει αλλάξει τίποτα...


Μίλησα λοιπόν το ίδιο βράδυ με τη vodafone, και ο τεχνικός δεν έβρισκε το λόγο που ακόμα παίρνω από Α/Κ. Πόσο μάλλον ένα μήνα μετά. Μου άλλαξαν το πρόγραμμα, έστειλα ρούτερ, κι ακόμα συγχρονίζω στα τάρταρα και παίρνει απο Α/Κ σύμφωνα με τις μετρήσεις και του τεχνικού και του my home account. "Ίσως κάποιο θέμα με την αίτηση". Ένα μήνα μετά. Ο γείτονας μου με ΟΤΕ είχε VDSL σε 4 μέρες. 

Καταγγελία σε ΕΕΤΤ και λύση συμβολαίου χωρίς χρέωση παίζει;

----------


## Mirmidon

> Ο Γοογλης λέει ότι υποστηρίζει κανονικά VDSL, λογικά είσαι οκ, το πολύ πολύ κάνα reboot;
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Μίλησα λοιπόν το ίδιο βράδυ με τη vodafone, και ο τεχνικός δεν έβρισκε το λόγο που ακόμα παίρνω από Α/Κ. Πόσο μάλλον ένα μήνα μετά. Μου άλλαξαν το πρόγραμμα, έστειλα ρούτερ, κι ακόμα συγχρονίζω στα τάρταρα και παίρνει απο Α/Κ σύμφωνα με τις μετρήσεις και του τεχνικού και του my home account. "Ίσως κάποιο θέμα με την αίτηση". Ένα μήνα μετά. Ο γείτονας μου με ΟΤΕ είχε VDSL σε 4 μέρες. 
> 
> Καταγγελία σε ΕΕΤΤ και λύση συμβολαίου χωρίς χρέωση παίζει;


Το συμβόλαιό σου γράφει καθαρά πότε μπορείς να κάνεις υπαναχώρηση δίχως χρέωση. Επίσης κανονικά θα έπρεπε να σου έχουν επισυνάψει με το συμβόλαιο και μια αίτηση υπαναχώρησης. Ειδεμή συντάσεις εσύ μια.

----------


## Stathisgr

> Το συμβόλαιό σου γράφει καθαρά πότε μπορείς να κάνεις υπαναχώρηση δίχως χρέωση. Επίσης κανονικά θα έπρεπε να σου έχουν επισυνάψει με το συμβόλαιο και μια αίτηση υπαναχώρησης. Ειδεμή συντάσεις εσύ μια.


Σε ευχαριστώ, θα το κοιτάξω κι αν δεν υπάρξει εξέλιξη μέσα στις επόμενες μέρες θα το κάνω.

----------


## aligatoras

> Ο Γοογλης λέει ότι υποστηρίζει κανονικά VDSL, λογικά είσαι οκ, το πολύ πολύ κάνα reboot;
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Μίλησα λοιπόν το ίδιο βράδυ με τη vodafone, και ο τεχνικός δεν έβρισκε το λόγο που ακόμα παίρνω από Α/Κ. Πόσο μάλλον ένα μήνα μετά. Μου άλλαξαν το πρόγραμμα, έστειλα ρούτερ, κι ακόμα συγχρονίζω στα τάρταρα και παίρνει απο Α/Κ σύμφωνα με τις μετρήσεις και του τεχνικού και του my home account. "Ίσως κάποιο θέμα με την αίτηση". Ένα μήνα μετά. Ο γείτονας μου με ΟΤΕ είχε VDSL σε 4 μέρες. 
> 
> Καταγγελία σε ΕΕΤΤ και λύση συμβολαίου χωρίς χρέωση παίζει;


Ναι βρήκα και τις ρυθμίσεις θα πρέπει να βάλω το vlan id του ΟΤΕ αφού θα είμαι από ΚΑΦΑΟ και να αφήσω ίδιο vci vpi. Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν είμαι στο σπίτι και θέλω να δω πως θα τα εξηγήσω όλα αυτά στη γυναίκα μου. Τέλος πάντων.

----------


## Stathisgr

> Ναι βρήκα και τις ρυθμίσεις θα πρέπει να βάλω το vlan id του ΟΤΕ αφού θα είμαι από ΚΑΦΑΟ και να αφήσω ίδιο vci vpi. Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν είμαι στο σπίτι και θέλω να δω πως θα τα εξηγήσω όλα αυτά στη γυναίκα μου. Τέλος πάντων.


Ίσως η πιο εύκολη λύση είναι teamviewer - remote access στο router.

----------


## jimmyl

Επειδη δεν υπαρχει αντιστοιχο νημα για vdsl στη περιοχη μου θα γραψω εδω , σημερα 30 Οκτωβριου για πρωτη φορα διαθεσιμο vdsl μετα απο ιωβεια υπομονη , αιτηση στη cosmote , ελπιζω μεχρι το τελος της εβδομαδας να βγω απο τον ιντερνετικο μεσαιωνα

----------


## Matie

> Επειδη δεν υπαρχει αντιστοιχο νημα για vdsl στη περιοχη μου θα γραψω εδω , σημερα 30 Οκτωβριου για πρωτη φορα διαθεσιμο vdsl μετα απο ιωβεια υπομονη , αιτηση στη cosmote , ελπιζω μεχρι το τελος της εβδομαδας να βγω απο τον ιντερνετικο μεσαιωνα


Το νήμα του Περιστερίου έχει γίνει διάσημο! Άντε με το καλό!

----------


## mike_871

> Επειδη δεν υπαρχει αντιστοιχο νημα για vdsl στη περιοχη μου θα γραψω εδω , σημερα 30 Οκτωβριου για πρωτη φορα διαθεσιμο vdsl μετα απο ιωβεια υπομονη , αιτηση στη cosmote , ελπιζω μεχρι το τελος της εβδομαδας να βγω απο τον ιντερνετικο μεσαιωνα


https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...93%CE%9F%CE%A3

----------


## jimmyl

> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...93%CE%9F%CE%A3



το ειχα ξεχασει εντελως ομως, μα εντελως

----------


## Mirmidon

> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...93%CE%9F%CE%A3




Off Topic


		Βρισκόμαστε στο 2017, βάζουμε slash στο τέλος πριν το copy paste για να μην βγαίνει σιδηρόδρομος το link https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...ΠΥΡΓΟΣ/

----------


## gegeor

Καλημέρα

Εχει κανείς  πληροφορία  με την κατάσταση  στον Λοφο  σχετικά με  τις  ρευματοδοτηση?  Είμαι  στην  394 (Κατσαντώνη & Αγ.Αναστασιας  γωνία  )   και  όλες  οι καμπίνες  γυρω  έχουνε  παρει ρευμα  ...Εργασίες  δεν βλεπω  καπου στην περιοχη ...Τι γινεται ?  παμε   ολοταχως για  το  2018  και βλέπουμε?  ή  μου  φαίνεται  εμενα  μόνο?

----------


## jimmyl

Το ιντερνετ παει πλεον σφαιρα , αλλα δεν εχω τηλεφωνο , εχει κανεις καποια ιδεα; , η τηλεφωνια ειναι voip

----------


## Stathisgr

Γίναμε λίγο κ@λος -αλλά πάντα κόσμια και ευγενικά- με τη Vodafone, γιατί ζητώντας τους να μου εξηγήσουν γιατί μετά από ένα μήνα αναμονής, συγχρονίζω ακόμη σε adsl ταχύτητες, δεν είχαν απάντηση.

Ο τεχνικός βλέπει ότι έχω πρόγραμμα 50mbps αλλά είμαι ακόμα σε προφιλ adsl, και η εξυπηρέτηση έβλεπε στην καρτέλα 50mbps όπως κι εγώ στο my account. Ψάχνοντας κι άλλο βλέπουν ότι η αίτηση ναι μεν έχει περάσει και θεωρητικά θα έπρεπε να έχει ενεργοποιηθεί αλλά αυτό δεν συνέβη, κι ένας από τους τηλεφωνητές με βλέπει σε adsl. Αν τα διαβάζετε μπερδεμένα, είναι γιατί είναι.

Με λίγα λόγια ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ γιατί δεν έχω VDSL ακόμα. Τεχνικοί και εξυπηρέτηση δεν έχουν απάντηση και η δική μου υπόθεση είναι ότι απλά δεν με έχουν κουμπώσει στην καμπίνα. 

Λέγοντας τους ότι θα φύγω αν δεν λυθεί και καλώντας με 5 λεπτά μετά με χίλια συγγνώμη, υποσχέθηκαν να με ξαναπάρουν αν όχι την Τετάρτη, την Παρασκευή για νεότερα. Ήμαρτον.

----------


## Mirmidon

> Γίναμε λίγο κ@λος -αλλά πάντα κόσμια και ευγενικά- με τη Vodafone, γιατί ζητώντας τους να μου εξηγήσουν γιατί μετά από ένα μήνα αναμονής, συγχρονίζω ακόμη σε adsl ταχύτητες, δεν είχαν απάντηση.
> 
> Ο τεχνικός βλέπει ότι έχω πρόγραμμα 50mbps αλλά είμαι ακόμα σε προφιλ adsl, και η εξυπηρέτηση έβλεπε στην καρτέλα 50mbps όπως κι εγώ στο my account. Ψάχνοντας κι άλλο βλέπουν ότι η αίτηση ναι μεν έχει περάσει και θεωρητικά θα έπρεπε να έχει ενεργοποιηθεί αλλά αυτό δεν συνέβη, κι ένας από τους τηλεφωνητές με βλέπει σε adsl. Αν τα διαβάζετε μπερδεμένα, είναι γιατί είναι.
> 
> Με λίγα λόγια ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ γιατί δεν έχω VDSL ακόμα. Τεχνικοί και εξυπηρέτηση δεν έχουν απάντηση και η δική μου υπόθεση είναι ότι απλά δεν με έχουν κουμπώσει στην καμπίνα. 
> 
> Λέγοντας τους ότι θα φύγω αν δεν λυθεί και καλώντας με 5 λεπτά μετά με χίλια συγγνώμη, υποσχέθηκαν να με ξαναπάρουν αν όχι την Τετάρτη, την Παρασκευή για νεότερα. Ήμαρτον.


Έγιναν και αυτοί για τον... όπως η Wind.

----------


## toxicgarbage

δεν κουνιέται φύλλο στον τομέα των έργων απο την Πέμπτη και μετά.

----------


## ZisisGr

Όχι γίνονται έργα. Απλά πολύ πιο νωχελικά. Για την ακρίβεια χθες έσκαβαν στην Πελοπιδα απέναντι από τα εκπαιδευτήρια Παπαχαραλαμπους. Δηλαδή και επίσημα προσπέρασαν την καμπίνα μου. Το ανέκδοτο που έλεγα έγινε πραγματικότητα. Η προηγούμενη και η επόμενη μου ετοιμάζονται. Το τέλειο τρολλ. Ούτε επίτηδες να το κάνανε.

----------


## Mirmidon

> Όχι γίνονται έργα. Απλά πολύ πιο νωχελικά. Για την ακρίβεια χθες έσκαβαν στην Πελοπιδα απέναντι από τα εκπαιδευτήρια Παπαχαραλαμπους. Δηλαδή και επίσημα προσπέρασαν την καμπίνα μου. Το ανέκδοτο που έλεγα έγινε πραγματικότητα. Η προηγούμενη και η επόμενη μου ετοιμάζονται. Το τέλειο τρολλ. Ούτε επίτηδες να το κάνανε.


Αυτό όμως δε σημαίνει ότι θα  παρέχουν διαθεσημότητα πριν τελειώσουν τα έργα της δικής σου.

----------


## jimmyl

τα στατιστικα πως τα βλεπετε;

----------


## Spanos

> τα στατιστικα πως τα βλεπετε;


χάλια   :Razz:

----------


## Judge Dredd

486 στην Κηπούπολη, σκαμμένη περιμετρικά εδώ και δυο εβδομάδες, καλώδια χύμα έκοψε και ο αέρας την πρόχειρη περίφραξη...ούτε φωνή ούτε ακρόαση.

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος Ρ.

Ξέρω γίνομαι γραφικός και κουραστικός αλλά θα ξανά ρωτήσω, με την 460 τι θα γίνει επιτέλους;

----------


## mike_871

> Ξέρω γίνομαι γραφικός και κουραστικός αλλά θα ξανά ρωτήσω, με την 460 τι θα γίνει επιτέλους;


πηγενε και ρωτα τους αρμοδιους στον δημο

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος Ρ.

> πηγενε και ρωτα τους αρμοδιους στον δημο


Και ποιοι είναι αυτοί οι αρμόδιοι, εννοώ που θα τους αναζητήσω, τηλέφωνο; Σε ποια υπηρεσία; Δώστε μου μία κατεύθυνση να κάνω κάτι ρε παιδιά γιατί έχω σοβαρό πρόβλημα, με 4mbps και δύο παιδιά να βλέπουν βίντεο όλη μέρα στα τάμπλετ εγώ όχι κατέβασμα, ούτε σερφάρισμα δεν μπορώ να κάνω, δεν πάει άλλο η κατάσταση, θέλω να κάνω κάτι και βγάζω ανακοίνωση στο σπίτι να μη χρησιμοποιεί κανείς ίντερνετ γιατί θέλω να κατεβάσω ταινία και μου παίρνει 10 ώρες, έχω κουραστεί μ αυτή την κατάσταση κάπου πρέπει να απευθυνθώ να μάθω τι γίνεται, άμα είναι να φύγω και απ το σπίτι να βρω κάπου που θα χει vdsl μιας και λήγει το συμβόλαιο το Μάιο, δεν γίνεται εν έτει 2017 στο μεγαλύτερο Δήμο της Ελλάδας και να τρέχω με 4, ΕΛΕΟΣ ΠΙΑ!

----------


## griniaris

Τοσα χρονια ετσι ειναι οι ταχυτητες.  τωρα που τελειωνουν οι υποδομες τωρα βιαζεσαι? 

Αν βιαζεσαι τοσο πολυ ....  υπαρχουν λυσεις. αντεχει ομως η τσεπη σου το επιπλεον κοστος?

Αλλιως η κατευθυνση ειναι μια. πας στα κεντρικα της COSMOTE και βρισκεις τους υπευθυνους. Εκει θα σου δωσουν τις εξηγησεις που θες.
Τηλεφωνικα δεν βρισκεις τιποτα. Κανεις δεν θα σου λυσει τις αποριες.

----------


## mike_871

> Και ποιοι είναι αυτοί οι αρμόδιοι, εννοώ που θα τους αναζητήσω, τηλέφωνο; Σε ποια υπηρεσία; Δώστε μου μία κατεύθυνση να κάνω κάτι ρε παιδιά γιατί έχω σοβαρό πρόβλημα, με 4mbps και δύο παιδιά να βλέπουν βίντεο όλη μέρα στα τάμπλετ εγώ όχι κατέβασμα, ούτε σερφάρισμα δεν μπορώ να κάνω, δεν πάει άλλο η κατάσταση, θέλω να κάνω κάτι και βγάζω ανακοίνωση στο σπίτι να μη χρησιμοποιεί κανείς ίντερνετ γιατί θέλω να κατεβάσω ταινία και μου παίρνει 10 ώρες, έχω κουραστεί μ αυτή την κατάσταση κάπου πρέπει να απευθυνθώ να μάθω τι γίνεται, άμα είναι να φύγω και απ το σπίτι να βρω κάπου που θα χει vdsl μιας και λήγει το συμβόλαιο το Μάιο, δεν γίνεται εν έτει 2017 στο μεγαλύτερο Δήμο της Ελλάδας και να τρέχω με 4, ΕΛΕΟΣ ΠΙΑ!


Ρωτα εδω https://help.cosmote.gr/system/templ..._us?noprompt=0.
Ρωτα και την τεχνικη υπηρεσια του δημου αν εχει δοσει αδεια για σκαψιμο 2105704225 (ο ενας θα σε στελνει στον αλλο, πρεπει να εισαι καλα διαβασμενος για να βγαλεις ακρη)

----------


## jimmyl

Και εγω ειχα απελπιστει εως οτου ειδα διαθεσιμοτητα για το τηλεφωνο μου , φιλοι απο το Περιστερι εχετε πεσει και σε κακο εργολαβο οσον αφορα τη ρευματοδοτηση(Τοξοτης)

----------


## mike_871

> Ξέρω γίνομαι γραφικός και κουραστικός αλλά θα ξανά ρωτήσω, με την 460 τι θα γίνει επιτέλους;


εχει παρει ρευμα?

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος Ρ.

> εχει παρει ρευμα?


Δεν έχω δει σκαψίματα όπως στην καμπίνα της Στράβωνος, η οποία είναι 40 μέτρα απόσταση, απ τη στιγμή που έκλεισαν της Στράβωνος λέω δε μπορεί μετά είμαστε εμείς, έχει περάσει πάνω από μήνας και τίποτα, θα πέσω με τ αμάξι μου φαίνεται πάνω της να τη γκρεμίσω μπας και φιλοτιμηθούν και της δώσουν σημασία. Ευχαριστώ όλους για τα στοιχεία που έδωσαν, αύριο που θα ταξιδεύω θα αρχίσω τα τηλέφωνα, σόρυ αν σας κούρασα και για το έντονο ύφος αλλά η αγανάκτηση με κάνει να χάνω την ψυχραιμία μου.

----------


## Pokas

> Αλλιως η κατευθυνση ειναι μια. πας στα κεντρικα της COSMOTE και βρισκεις τους υπευθυνους. Εκει θα σου δωσουν τις εξηγησεις που θες.
> Τηλεφωνικα δεν βρισκεις τιποτα. Κανεις δεν θα σου λυσει τις αποριες.


Δεν ειναι μονο η cosmote, υπαρχουν και αλλοι παροχοι, γιατι να παει εκει;Θα μπορουσαν τοσα χρονια να κανουν επενδυσεις αλλα δεν εκαναν...

----------


## gegeor

> πηγενε και ρωτα τους αρμοδιους στον δημο


υπάρχει κάποιο θέμα  με τον Δήμο  ξανά ??? και  έχουν  "παγώσει"  οι ρευματοδοτήσεις? δλδη? 
Το ίδιο πρόβλημα έχουν  πολλές καμπίνες  και εδω στο Λόφο  που δεν  έχουν  σκαψει  ακόμα  για  ρεύμα  ενώ   περάσανε  απο  διπλανές 
αν κάποιος  έχει  κάποια πληροφόρηση  πείτε  παιδια ...Νοέμβριος  μπήκε  και  υπάρχει  πολύ ησυχία  - μιλάω για  τον Λοφο  πάντα  
θανκς

----------


## toxicgarbage

μήπως βρήκανε αρχαία και τα σταμάτησαν ολα;; λέω εγω τώρα.... στα οοοοππλλλλαααα

----------


## Judge Dredd

...και σήμερα σχολώντας από τη δουλειά, βρήκα κολλημένο στην πόρτα χαρτάκι της ΔΕΗ που λέει ότι αύριο 3/11 θα έχουμε διακοπή ρεύματος από τις 7.30 μέχρι 14.30 λόγω έργων. Το ίδιο χαρτάκι είχε όλη η γειτονιά. Η σκαμμένη καμπίνα είναι 30 μέτρα από το σπίτι μου με την κολώνα και τα καλώδια χύμα από πάνω της...βρε λες να γιορτάσουμε;  :Razz:  :Laughing:

----------


## dtzgr

Δεν κόβουν το ρεύμα στη γειτονιά για να δώσουν σε καμπίνα. Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα είναι για κάτι άλλο.

----------


## ToAlani

> Και ποιοι είναι αυτοί οι αρμόδιοι, εννοώ που θα τους αναζητήσω, τηλέφωνο; Σε ποια υπηρεσία; Δώστε μου μία κατεύθυνση να κάνω κάτι ρε παιδιά γιατί έχω σοβαρό πρόβλημα, με 4mbps και δύο παιδιά να βλέπουν βίντεο όλη μέρα στα τάμπλετ εγώ όχι κατέβασμα, ούτε σερφάρισμα δεν μπορώ να κάνω, δεν πάει άλλο η κατάσταση, θέλω να κάνω κάτι και βγάζω ανακοίνωση στο σπίτι να μη χρησιμοποιεί κανείς ίντερνετ γιατί θέλω να κατεβάσω ταινία και μου παίρνει 10 ώρες, έχω κουραστεί μ αυτή την κατάσταση κάπου πρέπει να απευθυνθώ να μάθω τι γίνεται, άμα είναι να φύγω και απ το σπίτι να βρω κάπου που θα χει vdsl μιας και λήγει το συμβόλαιο το Μάιο, δεν γίνεται εν έτει 2017 στο μεγαλύτερο Δήμο της Ελλάδας και να τρέχω με 4, ΕΛΕΟΣ ΠΙΑ!


Φίλε μου σε νιώθω αφάνταστα, κι εγώ έχω τον αδερφό μου όλη μέρα στο twitch, τη μητέρα μου στο youtube να βλέπει συνταγές και προσπαθώ να παίξω game... και γαμιέμαι στο lag.

Εχουν αυξειθεί οι απαιτήσεις στο bandwith τα τελευταία χρόνια, κι εμείς στη 460 είμαστε σταθερά στα 3-4 mbps.

Ευτυχώς για τα downloads έχω βρει τη λύση, έχω ένα rapsberry και το έχω κάνει torrent box. Του βάζω τη λίστα στο deluge client και αυτό κατεβάζει non-stop ta βράδια. 
Καίει όλο κι όλο 2watt / h

Στο θέμα μας τώρα... 'Αντε η 460 να πέρνει μπρος!!!!

----------


## sdikr

> Φίλε μου σε νιώθω αφάνταστα, κι εγώ έχω τον αδερφό μου όλη μέρα στο twitch, τη μητέρα μου στο youtube να βλέπει συνταγές και προσπαθώ να παίξω game... και γαμιέμαι στο lag.
> 
> Εχουν αυξειθεί οι απαιτήσεις στο bandwith τα τελευταία χρόνια, κι εμείς στη 460 είμαστε σταθερά στα 3-4 mbps.
> 
> Ευτυχώς για τα downloads έχω βρει τη λύση, έχω ένα rapsberry και το έχω κάνει torrent box. Του βάζω τη λίστα στο deluge client και αυτό κατεβάζει non-stop ta βράδια. 
> Καίει όλο κι όλο 2watt / h
> 
> Στο θέμα μας τώρα... 'Αντε η 460 να πέρνει μπρος!!!!


έτσι είναι με 4Mbps  ή delivery ή lag  :Razz: 

Respect Στην μητέρα  :Worthy:

----------


## TearDrop

> Δεν κόβουν το ρεύμα στη γειτονιά για να δώσουν σε καμπίνα. Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα είναι για κάτι άλλο.


Δεν ισχύει. Είδα χαρτί απο ΔΕΔΔΗΕ για προγραμματισμένη διακοπή ρεύματος 08:00 - 12:00 πριν 2 μέρες και το ίδιο χαρτί υπήρχε κολλημένο σε όλες τις πολυκατοικίες του τετραγώνου. Πέτυχα 2 τύπους εξω με φορτηγάκι (δίπλα σχεδόν στην καμπίνα) και μου είπαν οτι η διακοπή αφορά ηλεκτροδότηση της καμπίνας. Τελικά ήταν πιο σύντομη η διακοπή.. 9:00 - 11:00

----------


## Judge Dredd

> Δεν ισχύει. Είδα χαρτί απο ΔΕΔΔΗΕ για προγραμματισμένη διακοπή ρεύματος 08:00 - 12:00 πριν 2 μέρες και το ίδιο χαρτί υπήρχε κολλημένο σε όλες τις πολυκατοικίες του τετραγώνου. Πέτυχα 2 τύπους εξω με φορτηγάκι (δίπλα σχεδόν στην καμπίνα) και μου είπαν οτι η διακοπή αφορά ηλεκτροδότηση της καμπίνας. Τελικά ήταν πιο σύντομη η διακοπή.. 9:00 - 11:00





> Δεν κόβουν το ρεύμα στη γειτονιά για να δώσουν σε καμπίνα. Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα είναι για κάτι άλλο.




Καλημέρα, πριν λίγο έφυγα για δουλειά και το συνεργείο ήταν εκεί. Ρώτησα και και μου είπαν πως δίνουν ρεύμα στην καμπίνα.

Άρα θα γιορτάσουμε  :Laughing:

----------


## dtzgr

Άντε, μεγειά, λοιπόν!

Στη δική μου δόθηκε διαθεσιμότητα cosmote από την προηγούμενη Κυριακή, αλλά οι εναλλακτικοί ακόμα τίποτα. Είναι φυσιολογικό;

----------


## Chris215

Στην 364 έχει διαθεσιμότητα στον αριθμό μου (οχι στην διεύθυνση βέβαια ακομα) απο τις 26 Οκτωβρίου στην Cosmote. Κάνω την άιτηση Παρασκευή 27/10 και μου είπαν ότι δεν χρειάζεται καμία ενέργεια από μένα (και λογικό είναι) και ότι να ελέγξω 2-3/11 περίπου ότι θα έχει γίνει η αναβάθμιση σε VDSL. Χθες με πήραν τηλέφωνο να έρθει ο τεχνικός στην περιοχή στην καμπίνα να κάνει την αναβάθμιση σε μερικές μέρες! Και είπαν να είμαι σπίτι επειδή μπορεί να χρειαστεί να πάει και στο router. Για ποιό λόγο?? αμα χρειάζεται κάποια ρύθμιση το router μπορώ να την κάνω κι εγώ. Έχει κλείσει κανένας άλλος ραντεβού με τεχνικό για να πάρει vdsl? 
Πραγματικά τα 3.5 Mbps είναι ανατριχιαστικά χαμηλή ταχύτητα στην εποχή μας, όσο σταθερό και να είναι το δίκτυο... Να θες να δεις streaming και το συγκεκριμένο βίντεο να μην έχει επιλογή για μικρότερη ποιότητα από 1080p... Ουσιαστικά είσαι καταδικασμένος :-D

----------


## toxicgarbage

> Καλημέρα, πριν λίγο έφυγα για δουλειά και το συνεργείο ήταν εκεί. Ρώτησα και και μου είπαν πως δίνουν ρεύμα στην καμπίνα.
> 
> Άρα θα γιορτάσουμε


σε ποια διεύθυνση είναι η συγκεκριμένη καμπίνα;;

----------


## pankal6

παιδες καλησπερα!

μια βοήθεια... ειμαι κοντα στην καμπίνα καλαβρυτων και παρνηθος η οποία έχει πάρει κανονικά ρεύμα. σε τηλέφωνο στον οτε για να δώσω το σταθερο vodafone σε οτε vdsl χρειαζονται άλλο σταθερο Οτε κόντα στην περιοχή για να το τσεκάρουν αλλα δεν ξέρω κανέναν.... μπόρει κάποιος να βοηθήσει μπας και ξεφορτωθώ το συντομότερο την vodafone???

 :Dots:

----------


## Stathisgr

> παιδες καλησπερα!
> 
> μια βοήθεια... ειμαι κοντα στην καμπίνα καλαβρυτων και παρνηθος η οποία έχει πάρει κανονικά ρεύμα. σε τηλέφωνο στον οτε για να δώσω το σταθερο vodafone σε οτε vdsl χρειαζονται άλλο σταθερο Οτε κόντα στην περιοχή για να το τσεκάρουν αλλα δεν ξέρω κανέναν.... μπόρει κάποιος να βοηθήσει μπας και ξεφορτωθώ το συντομότερο την vodafone???


Με τη διεύθυνση σου δεν βλέπουν; ρώτα κάποιον γείτονα, θα γίνετε και φίλοι :P 

Σε καταλαβαίνω για την vodafone, με τα προβλήματα που έχω θα φύγω πιθανότατα.

----------


## Judge Dredd

> σε ποια διεύθυνση είναι η συγκεκριμένη καμπίνα;;



Φοινίκων λίγο πριν το γήπεδο της Χρυσούπολης.



Όπως πέρασα πριν στο σχόλασμα, τα καλώδια ήταν περασμένα και τακτοποιημένα με λίγο χώμα από πάνω, έφτιαξαν και την πρόχειρη περίφραξη, αλλά την τρύπα δεν την έκλεισαν, μάλλον άλλο συνεργείο θα την κλείσει...

----------


## zatast

> H cosmote δινει 30αρι με 30 παντως, δεν ξερω γιατι σου πανε 34, με τα τσιγγουνολεπτα παντα της cosmote.  https://www.cosmote.gr/eshop/global/...tId=prod430037





> Update με ακομα καλυτερα νεα: Σημερα εκανα login στην Cosmote και ειχα προσφορα για 50αρι VDSL στα 32 γιουρα!!  
> Τους πηρα τηλ,καναμε υπαναχωρηση και εκανα αποδοχη της προσφορας απο το site η οποια προχωρησε κανονικα οποτε περιμενω επικοινωνια για τα περαιτερω. 
> Συμπερασμα : εκτος απο τον ελεγχο με βαση τον αριθμο τηλεφωνου να ελεγχετε και το account σας στο site του παροχου γιατι μπορει να υπαρχει καλυτερη online προσφορα.  btw μεχρι τωρα καλυτερη προσφορα λαμβανα συνηθως μεσω τηλεφωνου και οχι προσωπικα στο site


Μετα απο 2η επικοινωνια μεσω chat την Τριτη αφου μονο απο εκει ελεγχουν τις Online προσφορες με πηραν τηλ την ιδια μερα (5 μερες μετα την αιτηση) και σημερα ελαβα τηλεφωνο οτι θα γινει ενεργοποιηση ως το μεσημερι.Εγινε μια διακοπη στο τηλεφωνο για 1-2 ωρες και σταδιακα ανεβαινε ο συγχρονισμος ωσπου εντελει πριν καμμια ωρα αποκατασταθηκαν ολα και ειδα φως:VDSL 50/5 και τηλεφωνο Up !!  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo: 
Και στα δικα σας Guys το συντομοτερο !!!   :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## slash883

> Γειτονα παρακολουθω την καμπινα σου καθημερινα μαζι με τη δικη μου μια και πηραμε ρευμα μαζι.Σε εμενα ακομα δεν δινει διαθεσιμοτητα το site (το επιβεβαιωσα και στο 13888) ενω εσενα σου λεει να καλεσεις για διερευνηση.πηρες τον παροχο σου να δεις τι βλεπουν ?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Η 335 ειναι η γωνιακη με την Θηβων ή πιο κατω μετα τον Τσιαμουλη ? στην γωνιακη ειδα τεχνικο του ΟΤΕ την Παρασκευη το πρωϊ νομιζω (ή χθες πρωϊ).Πολυ σας καθυστερησαν !! Γενικα σε αυτη την περιοχη εχουν αλλαξει τις καμπινες πανω απο ενα χρονο και λιγο πιο περα στα στενα απεναντι απο το γηπεδο εχει διαθεσιμοτητα εδω και καιρο.


Συγγνωμη για την καθυστερημενη απάντηση. Αυτή είναι η δερβενακίων και τελείωνει στην τζων κεννεντυ. Η 335 είναι προς το τελος. 5-6 σπίτια από την κεννεντυ. Πάντως ακόμα στο σύστημα μου λέει μη διαθέσιμο VDSL και κοντεύουμε στους 2 μήνες από τα έργα της ΔΕΗ. Κατά τ άλλα έριχναν τις ευθύνες στην ΔΕΗ για την καθυστέρηση. 
Γείτονα εσένα σου έχει ενεργοποιηθεί;( Μολις είδα το Post σου! Με προσοχή τις ταχύτητες! :Razz:  Με υγεια! )

----------


## Matie

> Πολυ συντομα κρινοντας απο την 386 που προχθες πηρε διαθεσιμοτητα στο cosmote.gr και χθες εδωσε τo Nova.gr  σε τηλεφωνικο αριθμο που παιρνει απο εκει.


Απο 28/10 ακόμα στην αναμονή για διαθεσιμότητα VDSL απο Vodafone. Ελπίζω να μην πάρει αιώνες, το αστείο είναι πως κάλεσα την εξυπηρέτηση πελατών και με ενημέρωσαν πως τους επόμενους μήνες θα έχουμε και εμείς!  :Clap:

----------


## aguila21

Στην 428 μια εβδομάδα έχουν σκάψει και ακόμα να κάνουν τη σύνδεση...Πριν αλλάξουν το κουτί,βρισκόταν στο απέναντι πεζοδρόμιο που δίπλα είχε κολόνα της ΔΕΗ.Απέναντι που το πήγαν επειδή είχε περισσότερο χώρο-δεν έκλεινε παράθυρο σπιτιού-δεν έχει κολόνα και νομίζω ότι φέρνουν από τον επάνω δρόμο...Να δω πότε θα τελειώσουν...

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος Ρ.

Καλημέρα, κάποια ψυχή κάποιες σελίδες πιο πριν είχε πει ότι για την 460 η βδομάδα θα δείξει, πέρασε η βδομάδα και δεν έδειξε απολύτως τίποτα, τι σημαίνει αυτό; Φόρμα έστειλα και ακόμα περιμένω απάντηση ενώ στο τηλέφωνο που άλλος φίλος έδωσε είναι νεκρό δεν καλεί καν και κλείνει αυτόματα σα να μην υπάρχει υπηρεσία. Θα δούμε vdsl έως τις γιορτές ή πάμε για το 2020;

----------


## zatast

> Συγγνωμη για την καθυστερημενη απάντηση. Αυτή είναι η δερβενακίων και τελείωνει στην τζων κεννεντυ. Η 335 είναι προς το τελος. 5-6 σπίτια από την κεννεντυ. Πάντως ακόμα στο σύστημα μου λέει μη διαθέσιμο VDSL και κοντεύουμε στους 2 μήνες από τα έργα της ΔΕΗ. Κατά τ άλλα έριχναν τις ευθύνες στην ΔΕΗ για την καθυστέρηση. 
> Γείτονα εσένα σου έχει ενεργοποιηθεί;( Μολις είδα το Post σου! Με προσοχή τις ταχύτητες! Με υγεια! )


Τωρα ειδα οτι συνεχιζει ως την Κεννεντυ η Δερβενακιων.Νομιζα οτι σταματαει στην Θηβων και οτι απο πανω ειχε αλλο ονομα.Οποτε περιμενεις ψαχνοντας συνεχεια στο site του παροχου σου με αριθμο τηλεφωνου.

- - - Updated - - -




> Άντε, μεγειά, λοιπόν!
> 
> Στη δική μου δόθηκε διαθεσιμότητα cosmote από την προηγούμενη Κυριακή, αλλά οι εναλλακτικοί ακόμα τίποτα. Είναι φυσιολογικό;


Μπορει να ξυνονται και να θελουν λιγο σπρωξιμο με κανενα τηλεφωνηματακι οποτε παρτους.Σε καμπινα κοντα στο Yava τη μια μερα εδωσε ο ΟΤΕ  διαθεσιμοτητα και την επομενη εδωσε η Nova σε δικο της αριθμο που παιρνει απο εκει.

- - - Updated - - -




> Στην 364 έχει διαθεσιμότητα στον αριθμό μου (οχι στην διεύθυνση βέβαια ακομα) απο τις 26 Οκτωβρίου στην Cosmote. Κάνω την άιτηση Παρασκευή 27/10 και μου είπαν ότι δεν χρειάζεται καμία ενέργεια από μένα (και λογικό είναι) και ότι να ελέγξω 2-3/11 περίπου ότι θα έχει γίνει η αναβάθμιση σε VDSL. Χθες με πήραν τηλέφωνο να έρθει ο τεχνικός στην περιοχή στην καμπίνα να κάνει την αναβάθμιση σε μερικές μέρες! Και είπαν να είμαι σπίτι επειδή μπορεί να χρειαστεί να πάει και στο router. Για ποιό λόγο?? αμα χρειάζεται κάποια ρύθμιση το router μπορώ να την κάνω κι εγώ. Έχει κλείσει κανένας άλλος ραντεβού με τεχνικό για να πάρει vdsl? 
> Πραγματικά τα 3.5 Mbps είναι ανατριχιαστικά χαμηλή ταχύτητα στην εποχή μας, όσο σταθερό και να είναι το δίκτυο... Να θες να δεις streaming και το συγκεκριμένο βίντεο να μην έχει επιλογή για μικρότερη ποιότητα από 1080p... Ουσιαστικά είσαι καταδικασμένος :-D


Ισως κατι παιζει με την καμπινα σου.Σε εμενα εκαναν ολη τη δουλεια σε 3 μερες επι της ουσιας (7 απο την Online αιτηση) και χωρις να μου πουν οτι θα ερθουν σε καμπινα ή σπιτι

- - - Updated - - -




> παιδες καλησπερα!
> 
> μια βοήθεια... ειμαι κοντα στην καμπίνα καλαβρυτων και παρνηθος η οποία έχει πάρει κανονικά ρεύμα. σε τηλέφωνο στον οτε για να δώσω το σταθερο vodafone σε οτε vdsl χρειαζονται άλλο σταθερο Οτε κόντα στην περιοχή για να το τσεκάρουν αλλα δεν ξέρω κανέναν.... μπόρει κάποιος να βοηθήσει μπας και ξεφορτωθώ το συντομότερο την vodafone???


Η ουσια ομως ειναι ο ΟΤΕ δινει διαθεσιμοτητα στην 383 της Καλαβρυτων οποτε αν πας στον ΟΤΕ λογικα θα εχεις και VDSL.
Επι του προκειμενου βεβαιωσου οτι παιρνεις απο αυτην κοιτωντας στο κουτι με τα τηλεφωνα της πολυκατοικιας σου να γραφει 383.Μετα το καλυτερο ειναι ο γειτονας που θα βρεις να ειναι απο την πολυκατοικια σου και φυσικα να εχει ΟΤΕ.Αλλιως δωσε το τηλεφωνο του καταστηματος με τα ειδη σπιτιου γωνια με την Καζαντζακη.

----------


## mike_871

> Καλημέρα, κάποια ψυχή κάποιες σελίδες πιο πριν είχε πει ότι για την 460 η βδομάδα θα δείξει, πέρασε η βδομάδα και δεν έδειξε απολύτως τίποτα, τι σημαίνει αυτό; Φόρμα έστειλα και ακόμα περιμένω απάντηση ενώ στο τηλέφωνο που άλλος φίλος έδωσε είναι νεκρό δεν καλεί καν και κλείνει αυτόματα σα να μην υπάρχει υπηρεσία. Θα δούμε vdsl έως τις γιορτές ή πάμε για το 2020;


δεν ξερω γιατι το πανε τοσο αργα... αλλα τουλαχιστον ειναι σταθερα.

----------


## ToAlani

> δεν ξερω γιατι το πανε τοσο αργα... αλλα τουλαχιστον ειναι σταθερα.


Δε ξέρω που το πάνε αλλά εξαντλούνε την υπομονή μου είμαι το νούμερο 81 στην οδό μου, το 83 που ναι ο τοίχος κολλητά μου του δίνει διαθεσημότητα vdsl ο πΟΤΕς.

Εμένα όχι γιατί είμαι στη 460... μου φαίνεται θα του πω του γείτονα, βάλε VDSL, απλώνω καλώδιο και σου πληρώνω εγώ τα πάγια.. μπας και δούμε λίγο internet..

----------


## Bgs

Λοιπόν η 473 Πελασγια και κομνηνων μου εβγαλε διαθεσιμοτητα και απο την προηγουμενη Παρασκευη εκανα αιτηση για αναβαθμιση στο 50αρι. Αντε να δουμε...

----------


## Mirmidon

> Δε ξέρω που το πάνε αλλά εξαντλούνε την υπομονή μου είμαι το νούμερο 81 στην οδό μου, το 83 που ναι ο τοίχος κολλητά μου του δίνει διαθεσημότητα vdsl ο πΟΤΕς.
> 
> Εμένα όχι γιατί είμαι στη 460... μου φαίνεται θα του πω του γείτονα, βάλε VDSL, απλώνω καλώδιο και σου πληρώνω εγώ τα πάγια.. μπας και δούμε λίγο internet..


Υπάρχουν πολλοί που το κάνουν ήδη αυτό,είτε ενσύρματα είτε ασύρματα, να ξέρεις. Και μοιράζονται τα χρήματα φυσικά. Όπως λέει και ο σοφός λαός μας, μια 50αρα  = δύο 25αρες  :Laughing: 

'Η αλλιώς διαίρει και βασίλευε.  :Wink:

----------


## Stathisgr

Υπομονή παιδιά, υπομονή όσο μπορείτε, κι αν είστε ΟΤΕ με το που πάρετε διαθεσιμότητα θα τη χαρείτε άμεσα. Εγώ δανείζομαι από το γείτονα μια στο τόσο γιατί η vodafone κωλοβαράει* και με έχει ακόμα σε προφιλ adsl ενώ έχει αλλάξει το πρόγραμμα και δεν ξέρουν τι τους γίνεται. 42 μέρες και συνεχίζουμε.

----------


## psolord

Καλη φαση.

Και εγω παραπονιομουν που η Wind εκανε μια βδομαδα να μου φτιαξει το προφιλ! :Razz:

----------


## dtzgr

> Απο 28/10 ακόμα στην αναμονή για διαθεσιμότητα VDSL απο Vodafone. Ελπίζω να μην πάρει αιώνες, το αστείο είναι πως κάλεσα την εξυπηρέτηση πελατών και με ενημέρωσαν πως τους επόμενους μήνες θα έχουμε και εμείς!


Μια από τα ίδια και στην 183. Από 28/10 δίνει ο ΟΤΕ, και οι άλλοι ακόμα και τώρα τίποτα... Αν σου δώσει, πες εδώ να ξέρουμε!

----------


## Stathisgr

> Καλη φαση.
> 
> Και εγω παραπονιομουν που η Wind εκανε μια βδομαδα να μου φτιαξει το προφιλ!


δεν ξέρω αν είδες το παραλήρημα μου σε προηγούμενα σχόλια. Έξαλλος τουλάχιστον, είναι άξιο καταγγελίας.

----------


## psolord

Ναι το είδα. Σε νιώθω φίλε. Σου λέω τα ίδια πέρασα και εγώ, αλλά για μία εβδομάδα και τελικά απείλησα ότι φεύγω και πάω ΟΤΕ για φορητότητα, μιας και είχα δικαίωμα, εφόσον είχαν κάνει αύξηση στα τιμολόγια.

Την άλλη μέρα το έφτιαξαν!  :Razz:

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος Ρ.

> Υπομονή παιδιά, υπομονή όσο μπορείτε, κι αν είστε ΟΤΕ με το που πάρετε διαθεσιμότητα θα τη χαρείτε άμεσα. Εγώ δανείζομαι από το γείτονα μια στο τόσο γιατί η vodafone κωλοβαράει* και με έχει ακόμα σε προφιλ adsl ενώ έχει αλλάξει το πρόγραμμα και δεν ξέρουν τι τους γίνεται. 42 μέρες και συνεχίζουμε.


Λεγε μου τωρα τετοια που ειμαι κι εγω vodafone.

----------


## prince72

Ειχα την εντυπωση οτι ο provider δεν σεταρει το προφιλ. Αυτο ξερω εγω απο την forthnet.
Το προφιλ το φτιαχνει ο ΟΤΕ για ολους. Το μονο που κανουν οι provider ειναι να κανουν το authentication
οποτε δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι η vodafone κανει τοσο πολυ να ενεργοποιηση την γραμμη.
Δεν εχουν να κανουν και τιποτα σπουδαιο

----------


## nkapsa

εμένα μου έχουν πει από την wind ότι έχουν ενημέρωση από τον οτε ότι είναι σε αναμονή πόρτας/θύρας από τις 27/10 που ήταν να ενεργοποιηθεί. Το έχει ξανακούσει κανείς αυτό?

----------


## Stathisgr

Σήμερα ξαναμίλησα μαζί τους, ο τεχνικός με ξαναέστειλε στην εξυπηρέτηση, που μίλησε με ανώτερο της για να δει για την υπόθεσή μου. Το αίτημα είναι ακόμα ανοιχτό και το "κοιτάζουν" και θα με ενημερώσει το αρμόδιο τμήμα. Δεν πήρα ΚΑΜΙΑ απάντηση για το λόγο της καθυστέρησης. Το έβαλαν ως επείγον αίτημα x2 (τεχνικός και εξυπηρέτηση) Τελευταία τους ευκαιρία, τέλος της εβδομάδας φεύγω.

p.s. Η κοπέλα είπε:

-βλέπω ότι έχετε ένα πρόβλημα με τον ΟΤΕ
-Δεν ξέρω να έχω προβλημα με τον ΟΤΕ, έχω με εσάς που έχουν περάσει 40 μέρες κι ακόμα περιμένω και δεν υπάρχει καμία εξήγηση
-Μάλιστα.

Δεν έχουν καταλογίσει πουθενά ευθύνες και δεν έχουν αναλάβει ουσιαστικά και καμία.

----------


## alexvsbcity

Σήμερα που πέρναγα σκάβανε στην Αγίου Βασιλείου και Αρίστονος (να υπενθυμίσω ότι αυτή η καμπίνα είχε αλλαχτεί πέρυσι μετά την 460!). Ρώτησα για την 460 και μου είπε ένας από τους εργάτες ότι δεν ξέρει πότε θα πάνε αλλού ότι τους δίνει ο δήμος.
Το μόνο καλό της υπόθεσης είναι ότι τα έργα δεν έχουν σταματήσει, προσωπικά έχω βάλει ως στόχο να κάνω πρωτοχρονιά με vdsl.

----------


## Matie

> Μια από τα ίδια και στην 183. Από 28/10 δίνει ο ΟΤΕ, και οι άλλοι ακόμα και τώρα τίποτα... Αν σου δώσει, πες εδώ να ξέρουμε!


Πάρτυ θα κάνω οπότε θα το καταλάβεις!




> Σήμερα που πέρναγα σκάβανε στην Αγίου Βασιλείου και Αρίστονος (να υπενθυμίσω ότι αυτή η καμπίνα είχε αλλαχτεί πέρυσι μετά την 460!). Ρώτησα για την 460 και μου είπε ένας από τους εργάτες ότι δεν ξέρει πότε θα πάνε αλλού ότι τους δίνει ο δήμος.
> Το μόνο καλό της υπόθεσης είναι ότι τα έργα δεν έχουν σταματήσει, προσωπικά έχω βάλει ως στόχο να κάνω πρωτοχρονιά με vdsl.


Έλπιζα να μην πάρει τόσο πολύ όμως φαίνεται κάποιοι θα πάνε για εκεί...

----------


## DJ THEO

> Σήμερα ξαναμίλησα μαζί τους, ο τεχνικός με ξαναέστειλε στην εξυπηρέτηση, που μίλησε με ανώτερο της για να δει για την υπόθεσή μου. Το αίτημα είναι ακόμα ανοιχτό και το "κοιτάζουν" και θα με ενημερώσει το αρμόδιο τμήμα. Δεν πήρα ΚΑΜΙΑ απάντηση για το λόγο της καθυστέρησης. Το έβαλαν ως επείγον αίτημα x2 (τεχνικός και εξυπηρέτηση) Τελευταία τους ευκαιρία, τέλος της εβδομάδας φεύγω.
> 
> p.s. Η κοπέλα είπε:
> 
> -βλέπω ότι έχετε ένα πρόβλημα με τον ΟΤΕ
> -Δεν ξέρω να έχω προβλημα με τον ΟΤΕ, έχω με εσάς που έχουν περάσει 40 μέρες κι ακόμα περιμένω και δεν υπάρχει καμία εξήγηση
> -Μάλιστα.
> 
> Δεν έχουν καταλογίσει πουθενά ευθύνες και δεν έχουν αναλάβει ουσιαστικά και καμία.


Eγω παντως περιμενα δυστυχως 3 μηνες για να με συνδεσουν και η δικαιολογια της vodafone ηταν οτι δεν πηγαινε ο τεχνικος του οτε να γυρισει τη γραμμη.Ειχα 3 μηνες το ρουτερ και το κοιτουσα.Ισως να εφταιγε πως ημουν απο τους πρωτους στην καμπινα μου(καθως επαιρνα συνεχεια τηλεφωνο τον οτε πριν καν βγαλει διαθεσιμοτητα στο σιτε του).Εν τελει τους εστελνα συνεχεια στο facebook καθως ειχα βαρεθει να χρεωνομαι στην εξυπηρετηση της vodafone καθως και να περιμενω στην αναμονη.Εν τελει,ενα πρωινο δεν ειχα ιντερνετ,αλλαξα το ρουτερ και ολα ξεχαστηκαν....Υπομονη λιγο εμεινε...

----------


## Stathisgr

Off Topic





> Eγω παντως περιμενα δυστυχως 3 μηνες για να με συνδεσουν και η δικαιολογια της vodafone ηταν οτι δεν πηγαινε ο τεχνικος του οτε να γυρισει τη γραμμη.Ειχα 3 μηνες το ρουτερ και το κοιτουσα.Ισως να εφταιγε πως ημουν απο τους πρωτους στην καμπινα μου(καθως επαιρνα συνεχεια τηλεφωνο τον οτε πριν καν βγαλει διαθεσιμοτητα στο σιτε του).Εν τελει τους εστελνα συνεχεια στο facebook καθως ειχα βαρεθει να χρεωνομαι στην εξυπηρετηση της vodafone καθως και να περιμενω στην αναμονη.Εν τελει,ενα πρωινο δεν ειχα ιντερνετ,αλλαξα το ρουτερ και ολα ξεχαστηκαν....Υπομονη λιγο εμεινε...


Έχεις υπομονή αγίου φίλε μου.

Αν μου έδιναν έστω μια δικαιολογία μπορεί να ήμουν και πιο ήρεμος, αλλά το "δεν ξέρω" και "το κοιτάζουμε" σε μια πολυεθνική τέτοιου μεγέθους με ξεπερνάει. Φταίει δεν φταίει ο ΟΤΕ, για να συνεχίσω να είμαι πελάτης θα πρέπει να με κρατήσουν όχι μόνο με ανταγωνιστικές τιμές, αλλά με ανάλογες υπηρεσίες. Ο γείτονας με ΟΤΕ είχε συνδεθεί σε 5-6 ημέρες. Δηλαδή ήμαρτον. 
	


Συγγνώμη για τα απανωτά off-topic και που μονοπώλησα λίγο το thread.

----------


## nkapsa

που εστελνες μηνύματα στο facebook, στην vodafone η στον οτε?

----------


## dtzgr

> Πάρτυ θα κάνω οπότε θα το καταλάβεις!


Έλα, τσεκαρε ξανά. Σ' εμένα μολις έδωσε η νοβα με αριθμό τηλεφώνου ( αν και με διεύθυνση ως νέος συνδρομητής δεν δίνει ακόμα).

Η voda όχι ακόμα (μόνο με διεύθυνση μπορώ να δω).

----------


## DJ THEO

> που εστελνες μηνύματα στο facebook, στην vodafone η στον οτε?


Στην vodafone καθως ημουν στη vodafone με adsl ηδη.Φαντασου απο τα νευρα μου πηρα τηλεφωνο και στον οτε,και μου ελεγαν φταιει η vodafone και πως η καμπινα ειναι ενεργοποιημενη κανονικα.Αντε βγαλε ακρη...

Αντε με το αυτο περιστερι εχει γινει σηριαλ!!Και εγω στο γραφειο μου(κεντρο περιστερι-βεακη) κοιταω τις καμπινες εδω και εναμιση σχεδον χρονο,και ακομα ουτε τα ανεμιστηρια γυριζουν!!!Υπομονη λιγο εμεινε.... :Mad:

----------


## dmitspan

Εχθές είχαν σκάψει την 452 για ρεύμα η οποία σαν καμπίνα μπήκε πολύυυυ αργότερα από την 453 η οποία είναι ακόμα νεκρή από θέμα διαθεσιμότητας. Δεν ξέρω αν έχει ρευματοδοτηθεί

----------


## Chris215

> Στην 364 έχει διαθεσιμότητα στον αριθμό μου (οχι στην διεύθυνση βέβαια ακομα) απο τις 26 Οκτωβρίου στην Cosmote. Κάνω την άιτηση Παρασκευή 27/10 και μου είπαν ότι δεν χρειάζεται καμία ενέργεια από μένα (και λογικό είναι) και ότι να ελέγξω 2-3/11 περίπου ότι θα έχει γίνει η αναβάθμιση σε VDSL. Χθες με πήραν τηλέφωνο να έρθει ο τεχνικός στην περιοχή στην καμπίνα να κάνει την αναβάθμιση σε μερικές μέρες! Και είπαν να είμαι σπίτι επειδή μπορεί να χρειαστεί να πάει και στο router. Για ποιό λόγο?? αμα χρειάζεται κάποια ρύθμιση το router μπορώ να την κάνω κι εγώ. Έχει κλείσει κανένας άλλος ραντεβού με τεχνικό για να πάρει vdsl? 
> Πραγματικά τα 3.5 Mbps είναι ανατριχιαστικά χαμηλή ταχύτητα στην εποχή μας, όσο σταθερό και να είναι το δίκτυο... Να θες να δεις streaming και το συγκεκριμένο βίντεο να μην έχει επιλογή για μικρότερη ποιότητα από 1080p... Ουσιαστικά είσαι καταδικασμένος :-D


Καλημέρα,
Τελικά ήρθε ο τεχνικός 10 μέρες μετά την άιτηση στην Cosmote. Και τελικά μου λύθηκε η απορία για τον λόγο που ήρθε... Έφερε κιάλλο router ακριβώς ίδιο με το δικό μου (Speedport Entry 2i) και το βαλα στη ντουλάπα. Όπως και να χει τώρα η νέα εποχή των 48Mbps down/5Mbps up άρχισε. Πάντως παρόλο που είχα ήδη Cosmote και συνέχισα με Cosmote χρειάστηκαν 10-11 μέρες από την άιτηση. Εύχομαι γρήγορα και για τους υπόλοιπους! Θα συνεχίζω να το παρακολουθώ το thread λόγω συνήθειας και επειδή έτσι κι αλλοιώς δεν το βλέπω να "πεθαίνει" σύντομα.
 :Popcorn:

----------


## Matie

> Έλα, τσεκαρε ξανά. Σ' εμένα μολις έδωσε η νοβα με αριθμό τηλεφώνου ( αν και με διεύθυνση ως νέος συνδρομητής δεν δίνει ακόμα).
> 
> Η voda όχι ακόμα (μόνο με διεύθυνση μπορώ να δω).


Μου βγάζει διαθεσιμότητα με τον αριθμό αλλά όχι με την διεύθυνση, πήρα τηλέφωνο και ούτε απο την εξυπηρέτηση το βλέπουν για να προχωρήσουν σε κάτι.

----------


## Mirmidon

> Καλημέρα,
> Τελικά ήρθε ο τεχνικός 10 μέρες μετά την άιτηση στην Cosmote. Και τελικά μου λύθηκε η απορία για τον λόγο που ήρθε... Έφερε κιάλλο router ακριβώς ίδιο με το δικό μου (Speedport Entry 2i) και το βαλα στη ντουλάπα. Όπως και να χει τώρα η νέα εποχή των 48Mbps down/5Mbps up άρχισε. Πάντως παρόλο που είχα ήδη Cosmote και συνέχισα με Cosmote χρειάστηκαν 10-11 μέρες από την άιτηση. Εύχομαι γρήγορα και για τους υπόλοιπους! Θα συνεχίζω να το παρακολουθώ το thread λόγω συνήθειας και επειδή έτσι κι αλλοιώς δεν το βλέπω να "πεθαίνει" σύντομα.


Εύγε.  :One thumb up: 

Αν κατάλαβα καλά έγινε αλλαγή router.  Με το καλό να τη χαρείς τη γραμμή. Εννοείτε ότι το νήμα δεν πεθαίνει σύντομα. Έχουμε και vectoring στο κοντινό μέλλον. Υπενθυμίζω για το τελευταίο :

"Vectoring technology continually measures the crosstalk from all other lines in a bundle and works to remove it by generating anti-phase signals to cancel out the crosstalk signals. This results in almost no noise on a line."

----------


## jimmyl

> Καλημέρα,
> Τελικά ήρθε ο τεχνικός 10 μέρες μετά την άιτηση στην Cosmote. Και τελικά μου λύθηκε η απορία για τον λόγο που ήρθε... Έφερε κιάλλο router ακριβώς ίδιο με το δικό μου (Speedport Entry 2i) και το βαλα στη ντουλάπα. Όπως και να χει τώρα η νέα εποχή των 48Mbps down/5Mbps up άρχισε. Πάντως παρόλο που είχα ήδη Cosmote και συνέχισα με Cosmote χρειάστηκαν 10-11 μέρες από την άιτηση. Εύχομαι γρήγορα και για τους υπόλοιπους! Θα συνεχίζω να το παρακολουθώ το thread λόγω συνήθειας και επειδή έτσι κι αλλοιώς δεν το βλέπω να "πεθαίνει" σύντομα.


καλοδουλευτη η γραμμη , τωρα γιατι χρειαστηκαν 10+ μερες ειναι ακατανοητο , και εγω σε cosmote ειμαι αλλα σε 2 μερες ολα ηταν ενταξει

----------


## Aldebaran67

Ένα δεκαήμερο πήρε για ενεργοποιηθει σε μένα στην Νοβα ως παλιός συνδρομητής
27/10/17 12:58:21	Η αίτησή σας έχει καταχωρηθεί επιτυχώς
27/10/17 12:59:01	To αίτημά σας προωθήθηκε για υλοποίηση.
03/11/17 13:39:53	To αίτημά σας βρίσκεται σε διαδικασία κατασκευής.
07/11/17 15:32:24	To αίτημά σας έχει κατασκευαστεί επιτυχώς.
07/11/17 15:32:55	Η υπηρεσία σας ενεργοποιήθηκε

Βεβαια VDSL ειδα σημερα το πρωι επειδη μετα το μεσημερι δεν συνδεοταν πανω απο 15mb
Φανταστείτε και αυτό μου φάνηκε Warp speed μετά απο χρονιά στα 5-6 Mb  :Laughing: 

Το πρωί βρήκα το fritz να μην συγχρονίζει κι έβαλα την ρύθμιση vlan 835 και έδειξε τελικά 50/5
Μετα το σοκ της ταχυτητας  :Clap:  :Yahooooo:  :Drunk:  συνηλθα  την ειδα private Daniels αλα WW2 (ουτε 5 ωρες 63Gb) και μετα απο την κουραση της μαχης  :Shoot:  :Gun:  :Dwarf:  δοκιμαζω torrent ,streaming,netflix, kai on demand :Rock guitar:  :Clapping:

----------


## Mirmidon

> Ένα δεκαήμερο πήρε για ενεργοποιηθει σε μένα στην Νοβα ως παλιός συνδρομητής
> 27/10/17 12:58:21	Η αίτησή σας έχει καταχωρηθεί επιτυχώς
> 27/10/17 12:59:01	To αίτημά σας προωθήθηκε για υλοποίηση.
> 03/11/17 13:39:53	To αίτημά σας βρίσκεται σε διαδικασία κατασκευής.
> 07/11/17 15:32:24	To αίτημά σας έχει κατασκευαστεί επιτυχώς.
> 07/11/17 15:32:55	Η υπηρεσία σας ενεργοποιήθηκε
> 
> Βεβαια VDSL ειδα σημερα το πρωι επειδη μετα το μεσημερι δεν συνδεοταν πανω απο 15mb
> Φανταστείτε και αυτό μου φάνηκε Warp speed μετά απο χρονιά στα 5-6 Mb 
> ...


Φιλική συμβουλή : Το ένα μάτι στους δίσκους. Κόντεψα να την πατήσω χτες και ήταν και τα μαγαζία κλειστά. Με έβγαλε ασπροπρόσωπο το partition wizard και έκανα ένα πρόχειρο re-arrange κάτι κατατμήσεις που είχα στον εξωτερικό downloader.  :Laughing:

----------


## Jazzer

Μεγειές και με το καλό οι ενεργοποιήσεις σε όλους !  :Smile:

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος Ρ.

> Μεγειές και με το καλό οι ενεργοποιήσεις σε όλους !


Αμ δεν τον βλέπω για μας, έχει κάτσει ένα μαύρο σύννεφο πάνω απ την 460 ΝΑΑΑΑΑ με το συμπάθειο.

----------


## dtzgr

> Μου βγάζει διαθεσιμότητα με τον αριθμό αλλά όχι με την διεύθυνση, πήρα τηλέφωνο και ούτε απο την εξυπηρέτηση το βλέπουν για να προχωρήσουν σε κάτι.


Στη νόβα, πάντως, με προχώρησαν κανονικά σε αίτηση παρόλο που με διεύθυνση το site ακόμα δεν δίνει (αν και με τηλέφωνο δίνει).

----------


## Stathisgr

Off Topic


		Το ξεφτιλίκι της Vodafone δεν έχει προηγούμενο, αύριο το πρωί πάω για αίτηση υπαναχώρησης. 45 ημέρες υπομονή, ε εξαντλήθηκε.

----------


## jimmyl

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Το ξεφτιλίκι της Vodafone δεν έχει προηγούμενο, αύριο το πρωί πάω για αίτηση υπαναχώρησης. 45 ημέρες υπομονή, ε εξαντλήθηκε.


και πολυ υπομονη εκανες

----------


## toxicgarbage

μην ξεγελιέστε, τα χαρακώματα είναι κατασκευή της αντίστασης και όχι της ΔΕΗ.ΝΙΚΆΜΕ ΑΔΈΡΦΙΑ

----------


## Aldebaran67

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lge2Y09iWfI

Πάντως πρέπει να γίνεται  δουλειά γιατί εγώ δεν περίμενα πως θα είχα VDSL πριν βγει το 2017
Και είμαι σύνορα Ιλίου με Περιστέρι στο κομμάτι της Ανδρέα Παπανδρέου που μας χωρίζει κοντά διασταύρωση με Αγίου Φανουρίου

----------


## Stathisgr

> και πολυ υπομονη εκανες


Πήγα σήμερα τελικά από κατάστημα να ζητήσω εξηγήσεις κι έπειτα να κάνω υπαναχώρηση (την οποία δεν πρόλαβα να κάνω γιατί άργησα). Κοίταξε τη καρτέλα μου και είδε τα 500 αιτήματα που έχω κάνει να λυθεί το θέμα, όπως και τη καταχώρηση του ως επείγον. Έχουν προωθήσει το θέμα λέει στον ΟΤΕ. Δευτέρα αν δεν έχω πάω από εκεί να πάρει ο υπάλληλος την "δική τους" εξυπηρέτηση για να δει τι γίνεται και αν δεν έχουν απάντηση θα κάνουμε την αίτηση για υπαναχώρηση.

Ο υπάλληλος στο κατάστημα ΔΕΝ βλέπει διαθεσιμότητα στην γραμμή μου από το δικό του σύστημα, το οποίο είναι γελοίο, γιατί με έχουν γυρίσει σε πρόγραμμα VDSL και από την εξυπηρέτηση έβλεπαν διαθεσιμότητα. Επίσης βλέπει ότι έχω ακόμα Vodafone TV & adsl, ενώ έχει διακοπεί και με έχουν χρεώσει για τη διακοπή της TV. 

Το αστείο της υπόθεσης: στην καρτέλα έχουν καταγράψει "Ο πελάτης έχει κουραστεί, πρέπει να λυθεί" ή κάτι τέτοιο.

Για ακόμη μια φορά, ειλικρινά, η ευγένεια των υπαλλήλων τους είναι ο λόγος που τους δίνω χρόνο, τίποτα άλλο.

----------


## NeCrOmAnCeR19

Έτοιμος και εγώ σήμερα το μεσημέρι με wind από 405 !! 

Βέβαια έχω το πρόβλημα ότι δεν παίρνω IP !! (η τεχνική υποστήριξη μου είπε ότι ακόμα δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί η ενεργοποίηση) ! τρία πουλάκια κάθονται και κουρεύουν χελώνες !!

είναι και το σ/κ στην μέση ....

----------


## Mirmidon

> Έτοιμος και εγώ σήμερα το μεσημέρι με wind από 405 !! 
> 
> Βέβαια έχω το πρόβλημα ότι δεν παίρνω IP !! (η τεχνική υποστήριξη μου είπε ότι ακόμα δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί η ενεργοποίηση) ! τρία πουλάκια κάθονται και κουρεύουν χελώνες !!
> 
> είναι και το σ/κ στην μέση ....


'Αρα ΑΝΕΤΟΙΜΟΣ ουσιαστικά. Μη σκας, κανονικά θα χρεώνεσε από όταν θα έχεις την υπηρεσία. Το θέμα είναι τα πουλάκια να μην κουρεύουν τις χελώνες για πολύ καιρό ακόμα.

----------


## psolord

> Έτοιμος και εγώ σήμερα το μεσημέρι με wind από 405 !! 
> 
> Βέβαια έχω το πρόβλημα ότι δεν παίρνω IP !! (η τεχνική υποστήριξη μου είπε ότι ακόμα δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί η ενεργοποίηση) ! τρία πουλάκια κάθονται και κουρεύουν χελώνες !!
> 
> είναι και το σ/κ στην μέση ....


Ωχ φίλε εύχομαι να μην πάθεις ότι είχα πάθει και εγώ. Περίμενα μια βδομάδα και τελικά έπρεπε να μεταφέρουν το Login μου από το adsl subnet στο vdsl subnet.

Μετά από τόσα τηλεφωνήματα, πιστεύω να είναι πιο έτοιμοι τώρα.

Είσαι παλιός χρήστης της Wind;

Πάντως ενώ είσαι πιο κοντά στην καμπίνα σου από ότι εγώ, έχεις περισσότερο θόρυβο και χαμηλότερο attainable. Περίεργα πράγματα!  :Thinking:

----------


## NeCrOmAnCeR19

> Ωχ φίλε εύχομαι να μην πάθεις ότι είχα πάθει και εγώ. Περίμενα μια βδομάδα και τελικά έπρεπε να μεταφέρουν το Login μου από το adsl subnet στο vdsl subnet.
> 
> Μετά από τόσα τηλεφωνήματα, πιστεύω να είναι πιο έτοιμοι τώρα.
> 
> Είσαι παλιός χρήστης της Wind;
> 
> Πάντως ενώ είσαι πιο κοντά στην καμπίνα σου από ότι εγώ, έχεις περισσότερο θόρυβο και χαμηλότερο attainable. Περίεργα πράγματα!


ναι φίλε μου είμαι παλαιός χρήστης ερχόμενος απο adsl !!!

διαβάζω αρκετούς που έχουν μπλέξει και φοβάμαι !!!

Τωρα για τα attainable κλπ .... μπορεί να διαβάζει και λάθος το σάπιο ZTE που μου έδωσαν !!

- - - Updated - - -

Προς ενημέρωση .. 

μιλώντας με την υποστήριξη της wind μου άλλαξαν το password το οποίο έβαλα στο δικό μου router που έχω και όλα έπαιξαν όπως πρέπει !!

----------


## gegeor

Καλησπέρα
Φτάσαμε  10 Νοέμβρη  και  ακόμα  τίποτα.... Ησυχια στις  καμπινες  ,ακρα  του  ταφου ησυχια - Λοφος περιοχη  Αγια Αναστασια

Εχεις κανεις  παιδια ,  καποια  ενημέρωση για  το  τι θα γίνει  με  τις  ρευματοδοτήσεις? 
Ο ΟΤΕ  δεν  λεει  τιποτα παρα μόνο οτι  θα  ειδοποιηθω  οταν  και  εφοσον....και φτάσαμε  Νοέμβρη 2017 .....

 :Mad:

----------


## psolord

> ναι φίλε μου είμαι παλαιός χρήστης ερχόμενος απο adsl !!!
> 
> διαβάζω αρκετούς που έχουν μπλέξει και φοβάμαι !!!
> 
> Τωρα για τα attainable κλπ .... μπορεί να διαβάζει και λάθος το σάπιο ZTE που μου έδωσαν !!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Προς ενημέρωση .. 
> ...


A ωραια. Δηλαδη πηρες IP κλπ; Τελικα εγω την εφαγα πρωτος!  :onetooth: 

Με γεια! :One thumb up:

----------


## Matie

Καταχώρηση αίτησης σήμερα 10/11 για αναβάθμιση σε VDSL απο καμπίνα 395 στον λόφο και κοντά στην Αγ. Αναστασία. 8 εργάσιμες ενημερώθηκα. Πάροχος Vodafone.

----------


## prince72

Μπορεις να μας πεις που ακριβως ειναι η 395 γιατι θελω να βαλω vdsl στο πατρικο μου που ειναι στην νιρβανα (διπλα στο σχολειο) και περιμενω μεχρι
να ομαλοποιηθουν ολα στην περιοχη γιατι δεν μπορουν οι γονεις μου να περνουν τηλεφωνα και να κανουν παραπονα.
Για να δουμε σε ποσο καιρο θα σου ενεργοποιησουν την συνδεση

----------


## Matie

> Μπορεις να μας πεις που ακριβως ειναι η 395 γιατι θελω να βαλω vdsl στο πατρικο μου που ειναι στην νιρβανα (διπλα στο σχολειο) και περιμενω μεχρι
> να ομαλοποιηθουν ολα στην περιοχη γιατι δεν μπορουν οι γονεις μου να περνουν τηλεφωνα και να κανουν παραπονα.
> Για να δουμε σε ποσο καιρο θα σου ενεργοποιησουν την συνδεση


Φιλιατρών και Βίκτωρος Ουγκώ
38.010103, 23.674446

----------


## prince72

εισαι λιγο πιο ψηλα.
Εγω μαλλον θα παρω απο την καμπινα στο σχολειο (κατσαντωνη) η απο την μπαρουξη. Υποθετω μαλλον απο την κατσαντωνη γιατι το σπιτι στην νιρβανα
δεν πρεπει να ειναι ουτε 100 μετρα

- - - Updated - - -




> Φιλιατρών και Βίκτωρος Ουγκώ
> 38.010103, 23.674446


Ξερει κανενας εαν η καμπινα στην κατσαντωνη ειναι ενεργοποιημενη και δινει διαθεσιμοτητα?

----------


## gegeor

> εισαι λιγο πιο ψηλα.
> 
> 
> Ξερει κανενας εαν η καμπινα στην κατσαντωνη ειναι ενεργοποιημενη και δινει διαθεσιμοτητα?


η 394(κατσαντωνη & Αγ.Αναστασίας)?  οχι  Δεν  ειναι....αυτο  λεω  σε  αρκετα ποστ  εδω  ....Δεν  εχει ρευμα  και δεν βλεπω  να  εχει συντομα ..... Δεν  ξερω  γιατι  .....μαλλον  ειναι ατακτη καμπινα τι να πω
Ρωτησα  2-3 ποστ  πιο πανω  εαν κανεις  φιλος  απο εδω  εχει καποια  ενημερωση  καποιο νεο  και γιατι  καθυστερουν  ενω   εχουν τελειωσει με ολες  τις  γυρω καμπινες....

----------


## mike_871

http://www.multi-news.gr/mononews-ap...no-diagonismo/

- - - Updated - - -

δεν ξερω γιατι αργουνε τοσο να δωσουν διαθεσιμοτητα, μαλλον παμε κατευθειαν για vectoring kappa

----------


## pskoul

Και εγώ στην 395 πήρα τηλέφωνο στην εξυπηρέτηση πελατείας της Vodafone και καταχωρήθηκε αίτημα για αναβάθμιση σε 50αρα στις 8.11.2017. Δυστυχώς δεν ήξεραν πόσο χρόνο θέλει για την μετάβαση. Ίσως πάω από το Κατάστημα στην Τζων Κένεντι να μάθω περισσότερα γιατί πέτυχα κοπέλα που δεν ήξερε πολλά. Όλο με έβαζε στην αναμονή να ρωτήσει. Για να δούμε πόσο θα πιάνουμε γιατί με 2 γραμμή τόσο καιρό περνώ τα....μου Υπομονή παιδια

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος Ρ.

> http://www.multi-news.gr/mononews-ap...no-diagonismo/
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> δεν ξερω γιατι αργουνε τοσο να δωσουν διαθεσιμοτητα, μαλλον παμε κατευθειαν για vectoring kappa


Τι σημαίνει αυτό;

----------


## gegeor

> http://www.multi-news.gr/mononews-ap...no-diagonismo/
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> δεν ξερω γιατι αργουνε τοσο να δωσουν διαθεσιμοτητα, μαλλον παμε κατευθειαν για vectoring kappa


φιλε Mike  δεν μπορω  να καταλαβω  πως γινεται  ολες σχεδον οι  γυρω καμπινες να  ειναι  με  ρευμα κ να δινουν υπηρεσια  , αυτο   με  τρελαινει  :Mad:

----------


## Matie

> Και εγώ στην 395 πήρα τηλέφωνο στην εξυπηρέτηση πελατείας της Vodafone και καταχωρήθηκε αίτημα για αναβάθμιση σε 50αρα στις 8.11.2017. Δυστυχώς δεν ήξεραν πόσο χρόνο θέλει για την μετάβαση. Ίσως πάω από το Κατάστημα στην Τζων Κένεντι να μάθω περισσότερα γιατί πέτυχα κοπέλα που δεν ήξερε πολλά. Όλο με έβαζε στην αναμονή να ρωτήσει. Για να δούμε πόσο θα πιάνουμε γιατί με 2 γραμμή τόσο καιρό περνώ τα....μου Υπομονή παιδια


Υπο φυσιολογικές συνθήκες θέλει 8 εργάσιμες. Αναμένω νέα σου όταν με το καλό ενεργοποιηθείς!  :Smile:

----------


## Hetfield

> Τι σημαίνει αυτό;


Νοθευση διαγωνισμου, κοινως μιζες  :Wink: 


Off Topic


		Εδω που τα λεμε καλα κανει, με κλειστα ματια τον ψηφιζουν τοσα χρονια οι Περιστεριωτες.

----------


## Spanos

«Κώστα τις έχουν οι προμηθευτές που θέλουμε; Αλλιώς προσάρμοσέ το»  :ROFL:

----------


## toxicgarbage

> «Κώστα τις έχουν οι προμηθευτές που θέλουμε; Αλλιώς προσάρμοσέ το»


http://newpost.gr/ellada/638426/sth-...mo-peristerioy

----------


## psolord

Off Topic


		Λέτε ότι θέλετε, αλλά ο Δήμος Περιστερίου είναι κουκλί. Ο Παχα δουλεύει. Τώρα αν παίζουν συμφωνίες και προτιμήσεις, μεμπτό και πρέπει να ερευνηθεί.

Σημείωση ότι δεν ανήκω στην πολιτική γραμμή του Παχά, αλλά τον ψηφίζω.

Και αναφέρομαι στον Παχά, γιατί αναφέρθηκε ότι οι Περιστεριώτες τον ψηφίζουν σαν τυφλοί. Δεν φταίει ντε και καλά ο Δήμαρχος αν παίζουν συμφωνίες. Πιθανότατα να φταίει, αλλά όχι ντε και καλά. Υπάρχουν και άλλοι γύρω γύρω.

----------


## toxicgarbage

η αληθεια ειναι οτι ο δημος ειναι πλεον ο καλυτερος δημος των αθηνων,ο δημαρχος καθε μερα ειναι στους δρομους και ακουει τους δημοτες.δυστυχως βρισκεται στην τελευταια του θητεια.

----------


## psolord

Off Topic


		Και να θυμηθούμε ότι το καλοκαίρι που βρώμαγε και έζεχνε όλη η Αθήνα από τα σκουπίδια, το Περιστέρι ήταν καθαρό. Να μη λέμε μόνο τα κακά!  :Wink:

----------


## Hetfield

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Και να θυμηθούμε ότι το καλοκαίρι που βρώμαγε και έζεχνε όλη η Αθήνα από τα σκουπίδια, το Περιστέρι ήταν καθαρό. Να μη λέμε μόνο τα κακά!




Off Topic


		Δηλαδη να καταλαβω, *αν* καποιος στηνει διαγωνισμους, μενει στο απυροβλητο επειδη εκανε ολα τα αλλα καλα;

Για αυτο και ειπα, οτι εφοσον μενει στο απυροβλητο απο τον κοσμο, καλα κανει (*αν* εκανε βεβαια).

----------


## mike_871

> φιλε Mike  δεν μπορω  να καταλαβω  πως γινεται  ολες σχεδον οι  γυρω καμπινες να  ειναι  με  ρευμα κ να δινουν υπηρεσια  , αυτο   με  τρελαινει


η δικια μου εχει παρει εδω και 20 μερες και ακομα τιποτα..

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος Ρ.

Εγώ ξέρω ότι εδώ και μία 20ετία το Περιστέρι είναι ο πιο αδικημένος δήμος, θα πρεπε να χει την προτεραιότητα σε όλη την Ελλάδα να πάρει vdsl, δεν επιτρέπεται ο κολλητός μου που μένει στα κατσικοχώρια της Κέρκυρας (φανταστείτε δεν υπάρχει οδός για να του στείλω δέμα, υποχρεωτικά σε κούριερ ή με ΚΤΕΛ) και να έχει vdsl κι εγώ 15 χρόνια στα άσπρα χώματα εν έτει 2017 να έχω την καταπληκτική ταχύτητα των 4mbps. Εν τω μεταξύ λες κι έχει πέσει κατάρα στην 460, χθες που βγήκα για περίπατο χαμηλά στη Στράβωνος με διασταύρωση μια άλλη οδός που δεν τη θυμάμαι έχουν ξεκινήσει τα έργα ρευματοδότησης, αφού σκάψανε Στράβωνος κι Αγίου Βασιλείου λες δεν μπορεί μετά είμαι εγώ, 30 μέτρα απόσταση έχουν οι δύο καμπίνες μεταξύ τους αλλά ΟΧΙ, πάμε στην άλλη που είναι στα 200 μέτρα, αυτό πραγματικά με ξεπερνά, μέχρι να σκάψουν, μέχρι να δώσουν διαθεσιμότητα και μέχρι να το δει κι η Vodafone κι αν δεν έχουμε κανά πρόβλημα όπως του τύπου πιο πάνω που 45 μέρες και δεν του δίνουν vdsl, ελπίζω να έχω διαθεσιμότητα του χρόνου τέτοια εποχή;

----------


## ThReSh

> θα πρεπε να χει την προτεραιότητα σε όλη την Ελλάδα να πάρει vdsl


Μάντεψε ποιος φταίει για την (4χρονη?) καθυστέρηση του VDSL/FTTC στο Περιστέρι...  :Very Happy:

----------


## cranky

*Το φόρουμ δεν είναι χώρος προσωπικών αντιπαραθέσεων.*
Συνεχίστε με πμ, αν θέλετε.

----------


## mike_871

> *Το φόρουμ δεν είναι χώρος προσωπικών αντιπαραθέσεων.*
> Συνεχίστε με πμ, αν θέλετε.


με πμ μεσα απο το φορουμ δεν θα ειναι και αυτο?

----------


## cranky

Θα είναι *μέσα απο* το φόρουμ, όχι *στο* φόρουμ. 

Ότι απορία έχεις, με πμ.

----------


## mike_871

καντε εναν ελεγχο οσοι εχεται vdsl https://www.cosmote.gr/selfcare/jsp/...8&#91;/ATTACH]

----------


## psolord

lol wat

Θα δώσουν και 1000άρες VDSL?  :Shocked: 

Πάντως σε έμενα μέχρι 50mbit δίνει.

----------


## mike_871

> lol wat
> 
> Θα δώσουν και 1000άρες VDSL? 
> 
> Πάντως σε έμενα μέχρι 50mbit δίνει.


περιμενουν την εγκριση απο την εεττ

----------


## Pokas

> καντε εναν ελεγχο οσοι εχεται vdsl https://www.cosmote.gr/selfcare/jsp/...8&#91;/ATTACH]


το βγάζει μόνο με διεύθυνση; γιατί με τηλέφωνο που δοκιμάζω δεν το βγάζει

----------


## mike_871

> το βγάζει μόνο με διεύθυνση; γιατί με τηλέφωνο που δοκιμάζω δεν το βγάζει


με διευθυνση. μου εδωσε Kappa

----------


## Pokas

> με διευθυνση. μου εδωσε Kappa


έτοιμος. Μάθε περισσότερα και βάλτο!  :Razz:

----------


## jkoukos

Σε μένα βγάζει σε όλα ότι πρέπει να διερευνηθεί περισσότερο και να επικοινωνήσω τηλεφωνικά. 
Να έλεγα ότι είμαι χαμένος στο διάστημα, να το πάρει το ποτάμι. Κέντρο Αθήνας, με σύνδεση ADSL και Sat TV στον ΟΤΕ, αλλά λόγια ν' αγαπιόμαστε!

----------


## Hetfield

Αυτο το "εως 1000 Mbps" δεν μου αρεσει  :Razz:

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος Ρ.

Το πρωί μου το έβγαζε και μένα αυτό τώρα βγάζει πάλι μόνο μέχρι τα 50, δοκιμή ήταν;

----------


## matalos

> Εγώ ξέρω ότι εδώ και μία 20ετία το Περιστέρι είναι ο πιο αδικημένος δήμος, θα πρεπε να χει την προτεραιότητα σε όλη την Ελλάδα να πάρει vdsl, δεν επιτρέπεται ο κολλητός μου που μένει στα κατσικοχώρια της Κέρκυρας (φανταστείτε δεν υπάρχει οδός για να του στείλω δέμα, υποχρεωτικά σε κούριερ ή με ΚΤΕΛ) και να έχει vdsl κι εγώ 15 χρόνια στα άσπρα χώματα εν έτει 2017 να έχω την καταπληκτική ταχύτητα των 4mbps. Εν τω μεταξύ λες κι έχει πέσει κατάρα στην 460, χθες που βγήκα για περίπατο χαμηλά στη Στράβωνος με διασταύρωση μια άλλη οδός που δεν τη θυμάμαι έχουν ξεκινήσει τα έργα ρευματοδότησης, αφού σκάψανε Στράβωνος κι Αγίου Βασιλείου λες δεν μπορεί μετά είμαι εγώ, 30 μέτρα απόσταση έχουν οι δύο καμπίνες μεταξύ τους αλλά ΟΧΙ, πάμε στην άλλη που είναι στα 200 μέτρα, αυτό πραγματικά με ξεπερνά, μέχρι να σκάψουν, μέχρι να δώσουν διαθεσιμότητα και μέχρι να το δει κι η Vodafone κι αν δεν έχουμε κανά πρόβλημα όπως του τύπου πιο πάνω που 45 μέρες και δεν του δίνουν vdsl, ελπίζω να έχω διαθεσιμότητα του χρόνου τέτοια εποχή;


Τι και αν σκάψανε στην 455 (Στράβωνος & Γρ. Ξενόπουλου) σήμερα κλείνει 3 εβδομάδες και ούτε ίχνος εργασίας.. Έρχεται και η κακοκαιρία...Καλή άνοιξη και βλέπουμε γιατί η αισιοδοξία έχει και τα όρια της..

----------


## Stathisgr

> καντε εναν ελεγχο οσοι εχεται vdsl https://www.cosmote.gr/selfcare/jsp/...8&#91;/ATTACH]


με τρέλανες. Δεν μου το βγάζει αλλά φανταστικά νέα.

----------


## ZisisGr

> Τι και αν σκάψανε στην 455 (Στράβωνος & Γρ. Ξενόπουλου) σήμερα κλείνει 3 εβδομάδες και ούτε ίχνος εργασίας.. Έρχεται και η κακοκαιρία...Καλή άνοιξη και βλέπουμε γιατί η αισιοδοξία έχει και τα όρια της..


Όπως τα λες. Αυτό που φοβόμουν. Αν Δεν παίρναμε ρεύμα όταν τα έργα γινόταν γρήγορα,(δουλεύανε ακόμα και Κυριακές εκεί στον λόφο) θα βλέπαμε τα έργα να κολλάνε μέχρι άγνωστη ημερομηνία. Η Πελοπιδα δέχτηκε σκαψιματα εκτός από την δικιά μου καμπίνα και 2 ακόμα. Τις οποίες και προσπερασαν λες και μου κάνουν φάρσα.

Όπου εσκαψαν δεν συνεχίζεται το εργο της ρευματοδότησης εδώ και εβδομάδες, και όπου δεν έσκαψαν...καλά Χριστούγεννα...Του επόμενου έτους. Γιατί 2017 με vdsl Δεν βλέπω να κανω...

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος Ρ.

Δεν μαζευόμαστε λέω εγώ όλοι να κάνουμε ομαδικά παράπονα στον Τοξότη, όχι ότι θα δούμε προκοπή αλλά από κάπου πρέπει να ξεκινήσουμε.

----------


## matalos

> Δεν μαζευόμαστε λέω εγώ όλοι να κάνουμε ομαδικά παράπονα στον Τοξότη, όχι ότι θα δούμε προκοπή αλλά από κάπου πρέπει να ξεκινήσουμε.


Συνονόματε ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ.. κάπως παλιό αλλά έτσι εξηγούνται κατά κάποιο τρόπο οι καθυστερήσεις .. http://www.protothema.gr/greece/arti...u-kalogritsa-/

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος Ρ.

> Συνονόματε ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ.. κάπως παλιό αλλά έτσι εξηγούνται κατά κάποιο τρόπο οι καθυστερήσεις .. http://www.protothema.gr/greece/arti...u-kalogritsa-/


Καταλαβα, καλα κρασια...

----------


## Pokas

> Συνονόματε ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ.. κάπως παλιό αλλά έτσι εξηγούνται κατά κάποιο τρόπο οι καθυστερήσεις .. http://www.protothema.gr/greece/arti...u-kalogritsa-/


Αυτό είναι παλιό βέβαια αλλά εξακολουθεί να υπάρχει πρόβλημα στις ηλεκτροδοτήσεις, τώρα τι μπορεί να φταίει... είναι μειωμένο προσωπικό; απλήρωτο προσωπικό; έλλειψη μετρητών; κανείς δεν ξέρει, κατά καιρούς έχουν γραφτεί διάφορα εδώ και στα ΜΜΕ. Ας ελπίσουμε να εξομαλυνθεί η κατάσταση, οι εργαζόμενοι να ανακτήσουν τα χαμένα και εμείς να απολάυσουμε το Internet...

----------


## Hetfield

> Αυτό είναι παλιό βέβαια αλλά εξακολουθεί να υπάρχει πρόβλημα στις ηλεκτροδοτήσεις, τώρα τι μπορεί να φταίει... είναι μειωμένο προσωπικό; απλήρωτο προσωπικό; έλλειψη μετρητών; κανείς δεν ξέρει, κατά καιρούς έχουν γραφτεί διάφορα εδώ και στα ΜΜΕ. Ας ελπίσουμε να εξομαλυνθεί η κατάσταση, οι εργαζόμενοι να ανακτήσουν τα χαμένα και εμείς να απολάυσουμε το Internet...


Στο μεταξυ, τον Καλογριτσα επρεπε ηδη να τον εχουν "τελειωσει", αλλα αντ' αυτου παραλιγο να παρει και δωρακι τηλεοπτικη αδεια.

----------


## Pokas

> Στο μεταξυ, τον Καλογριτσα επρεπε ηδη να τον εχουν "τελειωσει", αλλα αντ' αυτου παραλιγο να παρει και δωρακι τηλεοπτικη αδεια.


Μεγάλο το σκάνδαλο, χωλαίνει απο παντού, ΔΕΗ, κανάλια, τράπεζα Αττικής... αστα να πάνε. Δεν "τελειώνουν" έτσι εύκολα αυτά...

----------


## dtzgr

Αν έχει έρθει το VDSL router πριν να στείλει η Nova το SMS ενεργοποίησης (δηλαδή η γραμμή είναι ακόμα σε ADSL), υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος να ΜΗ βάλω ακόμα το νέο router στη γραμμή;

Με άλλα λόγια, αν το βάλω να συγχρονίσει σε ADSL, μετά θα γυρίσει μόνο του σε VDSL μόλις η γραμμή είναι έτοιμη ή θα θέλει χειροκίνητη ενέργεια;

----------


## psolord

Μπες μέσα στο μενου του μοντεμ και δες αν ειναι σε auto ή σε vdsl.

Αν θυμάμαι καλά αυτό που μου είχε στείλει η wind ήταν auto. Αλλά και πάλι εγώ είχα βάλει το δικό μου, σεταρισμενο σε auto και άλλαξε μονο του. Απλά ήθελε κάποιες ρυθμίσεις vlan id κλπ.

----------


## dtzgr

Άρα, αν κατάλαβα καλά, μπορώ να το βάλω άφοβα αν και είμαι ακόμα σε ADSL. Ίσως χρειαστεί να το γυρίσω "manually" απο ADSL σε VDSL (φαντάζομαι και το factory reset αν πατήσω θα κάνει την ίδια δουλειά)... Από άποψη δικτύου (ενεργός εξοπλισμός στην καμπίνα πχ) δεν θα έχω θέμα (που να πρέπει μετά να ανοίξω βλάβες για να κάνουν χειροκίνητες αλλαγές πχ προφιλ κλπ), σωστά;

----------


## psolord

Ναι άφοβα. Worst case scenario να κάνεις reset. Ούτε αυτό δεν θα χρειαστεί.

- - - Updated - - -

Επαναλαμβάνω για όσους δε θυμούνται, τα φίλτρα ADSL δουλεύουν μια χαρά. 

Δε χρειάζεται να αλλάξετε τίποτα. Μην αγχωθείτε να πάρετε φίλτρα κλπ.

----------


## zatast

> Αν έχει έρθει το VDSL router πριν να στείλει η Nova το SMS ενεργοποίησης (δηλαδή η γραμμή είναι ακόμα σε ADSL), υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος να ΜΗ βάλω ακόμα το νέο router στη γραμμή;
> 
> Με άλλα λόγια, αν το βάλω να συγχρονίσει σε ADSL, μετά θα γυρίσει μόνο του σε VDSL μόλις η γραμμή είναι έτοιμη ή θα θέλει χειροκίνητη ενέργεια;


το πραγμα ειναι απλο.Οταν παρεις τον νεο router τον συνδεεις και αν παιζει το ADSL σαφως και τον αφηνεις και περιμενεις.λογικα θα γινει η αλλαγη και θα λαβεις ενημερωση για να το ελεγξεις.Αν μαθεις την ημερομηνια και δεις οτι τοτε δεν παιζει τοτε μιλας μαζι τους να δεις τι συμβαινει.

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος Ρ.

> Αυτό είναι παλιό βέβαια αλλά εξακολουθεί να υπάρχει πρόβλημα στις ηλεκτροδοτήσεις, τώρα τι μπορεί να φταίει... είναι μειωμένο προσωπικό; απλήρωτο προσωπικό; έλλειψη μετρητών; κανείς δεν ξέρει, κατά καιρούς έχουν γραφτεί διάφορα εδώ και στα ΜΜΕ. Ας ελπίσουμε να εξομαλυνθεί η κατάσταση, οι εργαζόμενοι να ανακτήσουν τα χαμένα και εμείς να απολάυσουμε το Internet...


Εγώ δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί πάνε σε όλες γύρω απ την 460 αλλά τη συγκεκριμένη την αποφεύγουν όπως ο διάολος το λιβάνι, καταραμένοι είμαστε;

----------


## dmitspan

Δεν είναι μόνο η 460, είναι κι άλλες.

----------


## gegeor

> Εγώ δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί πάνε σε όλες γύρω απ την 460 αλλά τη συγκεκριμένη την αποφεύγουν όπως ο διάολος το λιβάνι, καταραμένοι είμαστε;


δεν είναι μόνο η 460  φίλε  , ειναι  γενικό  το  θέμα  και  αυτό  είναι  που με  ανησυχεί...δεν  υπάρχει - δεν βλεπω εξελιξη  εργων,  σαν  καποιος να πατησε  το stop κατι....

ειναι θεμα  Δήμου?  ειναι θέμα  Τοξότη- εργολάβου? ειναι θεμα  αλλο? 
ελπίζω  καποιος  φιλος  εδω  που έχει εγκυρη ενημέρωση  να  μας  πει κάποια στιγμή  τι  γίνεται......
τι να πω.....βλεπω  να τρωμε  τον μηνα  ετσι  και  πολυ φοβαμαι   μην παμε  για  το νεο ετος  κ βλεπουμε.....

----------


## mike_871

Καμπινες που εχουν παρει ρευμα εδω και 1 μηνα ακομα δεν εχουν διαθεσιμοτητα....
Οντως τα εργα εχουν σταματησει για τους γνωστους λογους την εταιριας.. οχι μονο εχουν σταματησει αλλα εχουν μεινει σκαμενα με ανοιχτες γουβες εμποδιζοντας τους πεζους

----------


## Pokas

> Εγώ δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί πάνε σε όλες γύρω απ την 460 αλλά τη συγκεκριμένη την αποφεύγουν όπως ο διάολος το λιβάνι, καταραμένοι είμαστε;


Ο ΟΤΕ στέλνει στην ΔΕΗ την αίτηση ηλεκτροδότησης, στην αίτηση πρέπει να έχει συμπεριλάβει διάφορα χαρτιά/αιτήσεις που χρειάζεται, να φανταστείς οτι μια καμπίνα δεν διαφέρει σε τίποτα απο την αίτηση ηλεκτροδότησης ενός περιπτέρου, κιόσκι, καντίνα κλπ. Οπότε η γραφειοκρατεία είναι τεράστια. Επίσης πρεπει να έχει τελειώσει όλο το κατασκευαστικό μέρος της καμπίνας για να μπορέσει να γίνει αυτό.
Ακόμα πιο ενδιαφέρον έχει το ότι η ηλεκτροδότηση γίνεται παρουσία υπαλλήλου του ΟΤΕ κατόπιν ραντεβού και εκτιμώμενης ημερομηνίας απο ΔΕΗ, πρέπει να πάει να είναι παρόν για να μπορέσει να ανοίξει το κλειδωμένο τμήμα της καμπίνας. Φαντάσου πόσο δύσκολο είναι να συννεοηθεί ο ΔΕΗτζής/ΔΕΔΔΗετζής με τον υπέυθυνο που θα πάει να ανοίξει την καμπίνα. 

Οι καμπίνες που είναι σκαμμένες είναι γιατί η ΔΕΗ/ΔΕΔΔΗΕ έδωσε πιθανή ημερομηνία ηλεκτροδότησης. Αυτό μπορεί να είναι απο 1 μέρα μέχρι μήνα για τον λόγο που περιέγραψα...

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος Ρ.

Ολα αυτά που λέτε τα καταλαβαίνω, το θέμα είναι υπάρχει κάποια υπηρεσία στην οποία να μπορούμε να απευθυνθούμε να πιέσουμε καταστάσεις ή έστω να πάρουμε ένα χρονοδιάγραμμα; Να μάθουμε που βρισκόμαστε και τι μέλλει γενέσθαι να μην ξεροσταλιάζουμε πάνω απ τους υπολογιστές ακούγοντας διάφορα σενάρια και ψυχοπλακωνόμαστε.

----------


## mike_871

> Ολα αυτά που λέτε τα καταλαβαίνω, το θέμα είναι υπάρχει κάποια υπηρεσία στην οποία να μπορούμε να απευθυνθούμε να πιέσουμε καταστάσεις ή έστω να πάρουμε ένα χρονοδιάγραμμα; Να μάθουμε που βρισκόμαστε και τι μέλλει γενέσθαι να μην ξεροσταλιάζουμε πάνω απ τους υπολογιστές ακούγοντας διάφορα σενάρια και ψυχοπλακωνόμαστε.


πηγενε στον οτε στον αγιο αντωνιο και στο δημαρχειο

----------


## aguila21

Και στην 428 έχουν σκάψει εδώ και  3 εβδομάδες και δεν έχουν κάνει τίποτα.

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος Ρ.

> Και στην 428 έχουν σκάψει εδώ και  3 εβδομάδες και δεν έχουν κάνει τίποτα.


Ζάχαρη, δεν ξέρω αν το χετε προσέξει, αλλά είμαστε μια ωραία ατμόσφαιρα είμαστε όπως έλεγε κι ο αείμνηστος Ηλιόπουλος.

----------


## toxicgarbage

ξυπνάτε ωρε. τα σκαψιματα έχουν γίνει απο το Παλαϊκο Μέτωπο ADSL, η μάχη θα δοθεί μέχρις εσχάτων στα ορυγματα του Περιστερίου!

----------


## matalos

> ξυπνάτε ωρε. τα σκαψιματα έχουν γίνει απο το Παλαϊκο Μέτωπο ADSL, η μάχη θα δοθεί μέχρις εσχάτων στα ορυγματα του Περιστερίου!


γυαλίζω καρυοφύλλι και τροχίζω γιαταγάνι...Γιουργιααα...

----------


## Stathisgr

Στη vodafone τα έχουν χαμένα. 52 (; ) μέρες μετά την αίτηση. Είναι πλέον τόσο τραγικό που γελάω. 

"Δεν ξέρουμε γιατί δεν σας έχουμε ενεργοποιήσει το vdsl. Είναι περίεργο." 

LOL. Κανόνισα να φύγω για ΟΤΕ σε λίγες μέρες, έχουν μέχρι τότε διορία. Αν τα καταφέρουν καλώς, μόνο και μόνο γιατί βαριέμαι τα γραπτά παράπονα και τσακωμούς για ρήτρες.

----------


## stroggebouras

Με wind εμένα μου ενεργοποιηθηκε σήμερα.Από τις ρυθμίσεις του ρούτερε βλέπω αυτό. Πως το βλέπεται? Καμπίνα 364. Ενεργοποίηση μετά από 14 εργάσιμες

----------


## Matie

> Με wind εμένα μου ενεργοποιηθηκε σήμερα.Από τις ρυθμίσεις του ρούτερε βλέπω αυτό. Πως το βλέπεται? Καμπίνα 364. Ενεργοποίηση μετά από 14 εργάσιμες


Μιά χαρά είσα, καλορίζικο!

----------


## psolord

Μια χαρα. Εισαι πολυ κοντα στη καμπινα.

Καλοδουλευτη.

----------


## pskoul

> Υπο φυσιολογικές συνθήκες θέλει 8 εργάσιμες. Αναμένω νέα σου όταν με το καλό ενεργοποιηθείς!


Μίλησα σήμερα με έναν γνωστό μου στη Vodafone. Η 395 ναι μεν φαίνεται εντάξει στο site Αλλά στα Καταστήματα και στα Κεντρικα δεν έχει ανοιχθεί επισήμως. Λένε και καλά ότι καταχωρούν τις αιτήσεις Αλλά στην ουσια τις κρατάνε σε αρχείο μέχρι να τακτοποιηθεί το τεχνικό τους πρόβλημα. Θα πάρει περίπου μια βδομάδα ακόμα να το φτιάξουν και μετα ξεκινάει να μετράει το 8 με 10 εργάσιμες.
Επίσης η ταχύτητα στο γήπεδο του Ατρομητου δεν πιάνει πάνω από 37 για 50αρα γραμμή και 20κατι για 30αρα γραμμή. Εμείς θα είμαστε πιο χαμηλά επειδή η απόσταση είναι μεγάλη από το κέντρο. Οι πιο έμπειροι εδώ μέσα μπορούν να μας πουν τι ισχύει.

----------


## prince72

Λοιπον ενω περιμενω και εγω να ενεργοποιηθη η καμπινα στο Λοφο εχω μια τεχνικη ερωτηση για αυτους που ξερουν.
Ξερει κανενας τι ειδους vdsl καρτες βαζει ο οτε στις καμπινες του περιστεριου?
Ενοω εαν ξερει τον κατασκευαστη των vdsl καρτων και εαν υποστηριζουν το μελοντικο 35b supervectoring

----------


## Pokas

> Λοιπον ενω περιμενω και εγω να ενεργοποιηθη η καμπινα στο Λοφο εχω μια τεχνικη ερωτηση για αυτους που ξερουν.
> Ξερει κανενας τι ειδους vdsl καρτες βαζει ο οτε στις καμπινες του περιστεριου?
> Ενοω εαν ξερει τον κατασκευαστη των vdsl καρτων και εαν υποστηριζουν το μελοντικο 35b supervectoring


Huawei

----------


## Mirmidon

> Λοιπον ενω περιμενω και εγω να ενεργοποιηθη η καμπινα στο Λοφο εχω μια τεχνικη ερωτηση για αυτους που ξερουν.
> Ξερει κανενας τι ειδους vdsl καρτες βαζει ο οτε στις καμπινες του περιστεριου?
> Ενοω εαν ξερει τον κατασκευαστη των vdsl καρτων και εαν υποστηριζουν το μελοντικο 35b supervectoring


Δεν γνωρίζω. Ωστόσο δε νομίζω να σε ενδιαφέρει αυτό σαν πελάτης.  Σε ενδιαφέρει ότι η τεχνολογία θα διατεθεί στην αγορά.  Οι κάρτες είναι κάρτες και αλλάζουν ποιό εύκολα από τις καμπίνες. Η ιδιοκτήτρια του ΟΤΕ Deutsche Telekom θα αρχίσει εμπορικά τη διάθεση 35b supervectoring  αργότερα μέρα στο επόμενο έτος. Φαντάσου τι θα γίνει στην Ελλάδα που είμαστε. με το σεβασμό που έχουμε σαν έθνος με τα χρονοδιαγράμμα τα κάθε είδους. Στα modems θα πρέπει να υπάρχει η δυνατότηα για Modulation Type ITU-T G.993.2, Annex Q  με profile 35b και από όσα γνωρίζω μόνο το FRITZ!Box 7590 έχει αυτή τη δυνατότητα. Όλα αυτά για μετά το '18.

----------


## dtzgr

Είχα εκτιμώμενη ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης χτες. Δεν έγινε τίποτα. Πριν που πήρα τη nova μου είπαν ότι τώρα η ημερομηνία πήγε για Δευτέρα 20/11...

----------


## Matie

> Μίλησα σήμερα με έναν γνωστό μου στη Vodafone. Η 395 ναι μεν φαίνεται εντάξει στο site Αλλά στα Καταστήματα και στα Κεντρικα δεν έχει ανοιχθεί επισήμως. Λένε και καλά ότι καταχωρούν τις αιτήσεις Αλλά στην ουσια τις κρατάνε σε αρχείο μέχρι να τακτοποιηθεί το τεχνικό τους πρόβλημα. Θα πάρει περίπου μια βδομάδα ακόμα να το φτιάξουν και μετα ξεκινάει να μετράει το 8 με 10 εργάσιμες.
> Επίσης η ταχύτητα στο γήπεδο του Ατρομητου δεν πιάνει πάνω από 37 για 50αρα γραμμή και 20κατι για 30αρα γραμμή. Εμείς θα είμαστε πιο χαμηλά επειδή η απόσταση είναι μεγάλη από το κέντρο. Οι πιο έμπειροι εδώ μέσα μπορούν να μας πουν τι ισχύει.


Δεν ξέρω κάτι για τεχνικό πρόβλημα, απο όσο έχω καταλάβει που παρακολουθω το νήμα δεν παίρνουμε VDSL απο το κέντρο αλλά απο καμπίνα και η ταχύτητα πρέπει να είναι κοντά στα 30/50 όπως και τα περισσότερα Sreenshots που βλέπω απο τα παιδιά που ανεβάζουν. Δεν θα είχαμε VDSL αν ήταν απο το κέντρο καθώς είναι μεγάλη η απόσταση.

- - - Updated - - -

Μια απορία αν το ξέρει κάποιος. Σε καμπίνα όταν γυρνάει σε VDSL την ημέρα ενεργοποίησης πάει ο Οτετζής στην καμπίνα και κάνει την αλλαγή σωστά;

----------


## jkoukos

Σωστά, διότι πρέπει να συνδέσει την γραμμή σου σε μία θύρα, μιας κάρτας στο DSLAM της καμπίνας.

----------


## pskoul

> Δεν ξέρω κάτι για τεχνικό πρόβλημα, απο όσο έχω καταλάβει που παρακολουθω το νήμα δεν παίρνουμε VDSL απο το κέντρο αλλά απο καμπίνα και η ταχύτητα πρέπει να είναι κοντά στα 30/50 όπως και τα περισσότερα Sreenshots που βλέπω απο τα παιδιά που ανεβάζουν. Δεν θα είχαμε VDSL αν ήταν απο το κέντρο καθώς είναι μεγάλη η απόσταση.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Μια απορία αν το ξέρει κάποιος. Σε καμπίνα όταν γυρνάει σε VDSL την ημέρα ενεργοποίησης πάει ο Οτετζής στην καμπίνα και κάνει την αλλαγή σωστά;


Μετά από τηλέφωνα και γκρίνια για καθυστέρηση, με πήραν τηλέφωνο ώστε να κανονίσουν την αποστολή του νέου μόντεμ εντός των επόμενων τριών εργάσιμων ημερών.  Για το πότε θα γίνει ενεργοποίηση το μόνο που πήρα ως απάντηση είναι ότι θα λάβω sms.
Σημείωση ότι το μόντεμ θα έχει αυτόματη ρύθμιση για τη μετάβαση από adsl σε vdsl....ο Θεός βοηθός.

----------


## romankonis

10 μήνες με VDSL 50/5 NOVA με TP LINK TD-W9980 άψογα και χωρίς αποσύνδεσης πάνω στην γραμμή, και πριν μια ώρα είχαν ενεργοποίηση vectoring και στη καμπίνα 511. Έκανε ρεσταρτ η γραμμή από το κέντρο, και πλέον το TP LINK TD-W9980 δεν μπορεί να δουλεύει σωστά στην γραμμή επιδή δεν υποστηρίζει vectoring αλλά μόνο VDSL 2, αναγκαστικά έβαλα το ΖΧΉΝ Η168 μεχρει να πάρω AC1200 VR400. Ωραία πράγματα....)))

Αυτά είναι τα στατιστικά μου

----------


## Collective_Soul

> 10 μήνες με VDSL 50/5 NOVA με TP LINK TD-W9980 άψογα και χωρίς αποσύνδεσης πάνω στην γραμμή, και πριν μια ώρα είχαν ενεργοποίηση vectoring και στη καμπίνα 511. Έκανε ρεσταρτ η γραμμή από το κέντρο, και πλέον το TP LINK TD-W9980 δεν μπορεί να δουλεύει σωστά στην γραμμή επιδή δεν υποστηρίζει vectoring αλλά μόνο VDSL 2, αναγκαστικά έβαλα το ΖΧΉΝ Η168 μεχρει να πάρω AC1200 VR400. Ωραία πράγματα....)))
> 
> Αυτά είναι τα στατιστικά μου


Aρχοντας εισαι... θα βαλεις 100αρα ;;

----------


## romankonis

> Aρχοντας εισαι... θα βαλεις 100αρα ;;


Αν στο συντομότερο χρονικό διάστημα NOVA θα βγάλει τουλάχιστον ένα πακέτο με 100, τότε ναι, αν όχι, πάω στον ΟΤΕ αναγκαστικά. Χρόνος θα διξει, δεν βιάζομαι.

----------


## Matie

> Μετά από τηλέφωνα και γκρίνια για καθυστέρηση, με πήραν τηλέφωνο ώστε να κανονίσουν την αποστολή του νέου μόντεμ εντός των επόμενων τριών εργάσιμων ημερών.  Για το πότε θα γίνει ενεργοποίηση το μόνο που πήρα ως απάντηση είναι ότι θα λάβω sms.
> Σημείωση ότι το μόντεμ θα έχει αυτόματη ρύθμιση για τη μετάβαση από adsl σε vdsl....ο Θεός βοηθός.


10/11 έκανα την αίτηση και 13/10 είχα το ρούτερ. 8 Εργάσιμες ενημερώθηκα και επιβεβαίωσα πως Τετάρτη θα γίνει η αλλαγή. Η αλλαγή δεν θα γίνει αυτόματα θα χρειαστεί να ρυθμίσεις κάτι απο όσο μου είπαν όταν έβαλα το νέο ρουτερ και δοκίμασα πως παίζει με την Adsl.

----------


## dtzgr

Ποιό μόντεμ σου έδωσαν; Εμένα το TG788vn v2.

----------


## pskoul

> 10/11 έκανα την αίτηση και 13/10 είχα το ρούτερ. 8 Εργάσιμες ενημερώθηκα και επιβεβαίωσα πως Τετάρτη θα γίνει η αλλαγή. Η αλλαγή δεν θα γίνει αυτόματα θα χρειαστεί να ρυθμίσεις κάτι απο όσο μου είπαν όταν έβαλα το νέο ρουτερ και δοκίμασα πως παίζει με την Adsl.


Κοντός ψαλμός αλληλούια... 

Πάντως ο κάθε υπάλληλος λέει ότι του κατέβει. Μιλάμε για επαγγελματίες....

----------


## dmitspan

Εντάξει το μισό Περιστέρι έχει ένα χρόνο VDSL και μόλις έσκασε το vectoring και το άλλο μισό ψάχνει τους ΔΕΗτζήδες με το κυάλι για ρευματοδότηση προς ενεργοποίηση VDSL...

----------


## matalos

> Εντάξει το μισό Περιστέρι έχει ένα χρόνο VDSL και μόλις έσκασε το vectoring και το άλλο μισό ψάχνει τους ΔΕΗτζήδες με το κυάλι για ρευματοδότηση προς ενεργοποίηση VDSL...


Πες τα ρε φίλε γιατί η αίσθηση της αδικίας είναι τεράστια ..   :Very angry:  :Bless:  :Badmood:

----------


## ZisisGr

Αυτό που μου τη σπάει είναι ότι πλέον τα 4/5 του Περιστερίου έχουν vdsl ή περιμένουν να τους μπει η σύνδεση. Από αυτό το 1/5...Το μισό βλέπει εδώ και μισό μήνα τις καμπίνες του σκαμενες και να τις έχουν παρατήσει έτσι, και το αλλο μισό δεν του έχουν σκάψει ακόμα την καμπίνα. Εγώ δυστυχώς ανήκω στο 0,5/5 που η καμπινα του είναι σαν να μην υπάρχει.

----------


## mike_871

> 10 μήνες με VDSL 50/5 NOVA με TP LINK TD-W9980 άψογα και χωρίς αποσύνδεσης πάνω στην γραμμή, και πριν μια ώρα είχαν ενεργοποίηση vectoring και στη καμπίνα 511. Έκανε ρεσταρτ η γραμμή από το κέντρο, και πλέον το TP LINK TD-W9980 δεν μπορεί να δουλεύει σωστά στην γραμμή επιδή δεν υποστηρίζει vectoring αλλά μόνο VDSL 2, αναγκαστικά έβαλα το ΖΧΉΝ Η168 μεχρει να πάρω AC1200 VR400. Ωραία πράγματα....)))
> 
> Αυτά είναι τα στατιστικά μου
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 188283


Εγω εχω το vr900 εναν χρονο και ακομα περιμενω το vdsl lol..

----------


## Matie

> Ποιό μόντεμ σου έδωσαν; Εμένα το TG788vn v2.


ZTE ZXHN H267A

----------


## jkoukos

> 10 μήνες με VDSL 50/5 NOVA με TP LINK TD-W9980 άψογα και χωρίς αποσύνδεσης πάνω στην γραμμή, και πριν μια ώρα είχαν ενεργοποίηση vectoring και στη καμπίνα 511. Έκανε ρεσταρτ η γραμμή από το κέντρο, και πλέον το TP LINK TD-W9980 δεν μπορεί να δουλεύει σωστά στην γραμμή επιδή δεν υποστηρίζει vectoring αλλά μόνο VDSL 2, αναγκαστικά έβαλα το ΖΧΉΝ Η168 μεχρει να πάρω AC1200 VR400. Ωραία πράγματα....)))


Αν έχεις σχετικές γνώσεις και πιάνουν τα χέρια σου, δοκίμασε να του περάσεις OpenWRT και ανάλογα τον DSL driver θα έχεις vectoring.
Μοναδικό μειονέκτημα ότι ακόμη δεν υπάρχει driver για το chip των 5GHz.

----------


## romankonis

Πήρα απόφαση να πάρω το AC1200 VR400, και αν δεν κάνω λάθος, αυτό το AC1200 VR400 υποστηρίζει VDSL 2 Vectoring;

----------


## jkoukos

Ναι το υποστηρίζει, αλλά κανένα από τα modem/router της εταιρείας δεν υποστηρίζουν το V.Plus 35b (ή Super Vectoring) που και αυτό θα παίξει λίαν συντόμως.
Το αναφέρω διότι από παλιά αναφέραμε ότι όποιος ψάχνει για νέες VDSL συσκευές, να κοιτά το Vectoring, ώστε να μην αναγκασθεί να αλλάξει την συσκευή του.

----------


## romankonis

Έχεις πρόταση για να αγοράσω;

----------


## mike_871

> Ναι το υποστηρίζει, αλλά κανένα από τα modem/router της εταιρείας δεν υποστηρίζουν το V.Plus 35b (ή Super Vectoring) που και αυτό θα παίξει λίαν συντόμως.
> Το αναφέρω διότι από παλιά αναφέραμε ότι όποιος ψάχνει για νέες VDSL συσκευές, να κοιτά το Vectoring, ώστε να μην αναγκασθεί να αλλάξει την συσκευή του.


εμενα μου φτανουν 100Mbps

----------


## Pokas

> εμενα μου φτανουν 100Mbps ετσι κι αλλιως ειμαι 150 μετρα μακρυα απο την καμπινα, δεν νομιζω να εχω max rate μεγαλυτερο απο 150Mbps


θεωρητικά ο ΟΤΕ θα δώσει 300 Mbps μέχρι 300 μέτρα απο καμπίνα max, 200 Mbps το έχουν για σιγουράκι μέσα στον ΟΤΕ..

----------


## mike_871

> θεωρητικά ο ΟΤΕ θα δώσει 300 Mbps μέχρι 300 μέτρα απο καμπίνα max, 200 Mbps το έχουν για σιγουράκι μέσα στον ΟΤΕ..


ναι το διορθωσα με 35b παει 200Mbps στα 300 μετρα αποσταση

----------


## Pokas

> ναι το διορθωσα με 35b παει 200Mbps στα 300 μετρα αποσταση


 :One thumb up:

----------


## jkoukos

> Έχεις πρόταση για να αγοράσω;


Προτείνω να παραμείνεις όπως είσαι και να ψάξεις βρίσκοντας αυτό που σε βολεύει. Ακόμη δεν υπάρχουν πολλές συσκευές και είναι λογικό να είναι λίγο τσιμπημένες οι τιμές.
Στο μεσοδιάστημα αν θέλεις να έχεις όλα τα καλά του 9980, βάλε το ZTE σε bridge mode και ως router να παίζει το 9980.

Άποψή μου διαχρονική είναι να έχω τον router ως δικιά μου συσκευή, με ότι δυνατότητες, χαρακτηριστικά και τιμή επιθυμώ, με την συσκευή του παρόχου να αναλαμβάνει χρέη μόνο Modem. Έτσι δεν εξαρτώμαι αποκλειστικά από τον πάροχο κι επιπλέον δεν είμαι υποχρεωμένος να ακολουθώ την όποια αλλαγή στις υπηρεσίες των παρόχων.

----------


## romankonis

> Προτείνω να παραμείνεις όπως είσαι και να ψάξεις βρίσκοντας αυτό που σε βολεύει. Ακόμη δεν υπάρχουν πολλές συσκευές και είναι λογικό να είναι λίγο τσιμπημένες οι τιμές.
> Στο μεσοδιάστημα αν θέλεις να έχεις όλα τα καλά του 9980, βάλε το ZTE σε bridge mode και ως router να παίζει το 9980.
> 
> Άποψή μου διαχρονική είναι να έχω τον router ως δικιά μου συσκευή, με ότι δυνατότητες, χαρακτηριστικά και τιμή επιθυμώ, με την συσκευή του παρόχου να αναλαμβάνει χρέη μόνο Modem. Έτσι δεν εξαρτώμαι αποκλειστικά από τον πάροχο κι επιπλέον δεν είμαι υποχρεωμένος να ακολουθώ την όποια αλλαγή στις υπηρεσίες των παρόχων.


Για κάποιο λόγο δεν το σκέφτηκα....ευχαριστώ για την πρόταση με το bridge mode. Όλα παίζουν μια χαρά.

----------


## Collective_Soul

> ναι το διορθωσα με 35b παει 200Mbps στα 300 μετρα αποσταση

----------


## alexvsbcity

Σήμερα κλείσανε την σκαμενη καμπίνα  στην Αγίου Βασιλείου και Αριστονος.  Μετά από 2 εβδομάδες αν δεν κάνω λάθος.

----------


## psolord

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 188316


 :One thumb up: 

- - - Updated - - -

Ωπα μαγκες τι παιχτηκε εδω; Και η δικη μου καμπινα περασε σε Vectoring.

Τωρα δειχνει 



ενω πριν εδειχνε



Ανεβηκε λιγο το snr με αποτελεσμα να ανεβει λιγο και το attainable.

----------


## fearhome21

> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Ωπα μαγκες τι παιχτηκε εδω; Και η δικη μου καμπινα περασε σε Vectoring.
> 
> Τωρα δειχνει 
> 
> 
> 
> ενω πριν εδειχνε
> ...


Αδερφέ μου στέλνεις ένα speedtest σε Hyperhosting? πρόσφατα προσπαθώ να καταλάβω κάτι.

----------


## psolord

Πολυ ευχαριστως

----------


## prince72

Λοιπον τωρα που οι καμπινες αναβαθμιζονται με vectoring και το download rate φτανει 120-130Mbits και το upload 40-50Mbits
ξερει κανενας εαν αλλαξει το τωρινο προφιλ 50/5 σε κατι μεγαλυτερο? Θα υπαρξει και αυξηση της τιμης ?

----------


## Pokas

> Λοιπον τωρα που οι καμπινες αναβαθμιζονται με vectoring και το download rate φτανει 120-130Mbits και το upload 40-50Mbits
> ξερει κανενας εαν αλλαξει το τωρινο προφιλ 50/5 σε κατι μεγαλυτερο? Θα υπαρξει και αυξηση της τιμης ?


Βεβαίως και θα υπάρξει, εφόσον το αιτηθείς μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα, 100/10. 200/20 σίγουρα. Απο εκεί και πέρα απο λάθος στον ΟΤΕ έβγαζε τις προηγούμενες μέρες στην διαθεσιμότητα και άλλα πακέτα όπως 300/30, 500,50 και 1000/100.

Αν όμως εννοείς οτι θα αλλάξει αυτόματα σε κάτι μεγαλύτερο  πχ απο 50/5 όλοι να πανε 100/10 όπως εκανε παλιά ο ΟΤΕ πχ τις 8/1 σε 24/1 δεν νομίζω. (είναι μάλλον νωρίς)

----------


## mike_871

> Λοιπον τωρα που οι καμπινες αναβαθμιζονται με vectoring και το download rate φτανει 120-130Mbits και το upload 40-50Mbits
> ξερει κανενας εαν αλλαξει το τωρινο προφιλ 50/5 σε κατι μεγαλυτερο? Θα υπαρξει και αυξηση της τιμης ?


αυτο που θα αλλαξει σε λιγο καιρο θα ειναι να μεταφερθουν ολες οι γραμμες στην καμπινα για να εχουν ολοι τουλαχιστον 30Mbps (με τιμη adsl)

----------


## Hetfield

> αυτο που θα αλλαξει σε λιγο καιρο θα ειναι να μεταφερθουν ολες οι γραμμες στην καμπινα για να εχουν ολοι τουλαχιστον 30Mbps (με τιμη adsl)


Αυτο για ΟΤΕ μονο ή γενικα;

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος Ρ.

> Σήμερα κλείσανε την σκαμενη καμπίνα  στην Αγίου Βασιλείου και Αριστονος.  Μετά από 2 εβδομάδες αν δεν κάνω λάθος.


Κάνε Θεούλη μου να έρθουν επιτέλους και στην 460.  :Worthy:

----------


## mike_871

> Αυτο για ΟΤΕ μονο ή γενικα;


http://www.digitalplan.gov.gr/resour...ph-pdf/content σελιδα 5, για ολους εως το 2020

----------


## ZisisGr

> Κάνε Θεούλη μου να έρθουν επιτέλους και στην 460.


Και στην 419 έχω στρώσει κόκκινο χαλί... Στην καταραμένη Πελοπίδα είσαι και εσύ φίλε μου;
Τουλάχιστον κλείσανε μία τρύπα! Ζούνε!!!

----------


## jkoukos

> http://www.digitalplan.gov.gr/resour...ph-pdf/content σελιδα 5, για ολους εως το 2020


Από που τεκμαίρεται ότι θα μεταφέρουν υποχρεωτικά τις ADSL συνδέσεις στην καμπίνα, αλλάζοντάς τες σε 30άρες;

Μιλά για πληθυσμιακή κάλυψη, που σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να υπάρχει δυνατότητα επιλογής κάποιου χρήστη. Οι καμπίνες λοιπόν υπάρχουν και όποιος επιθυμεί μπορεί να αλλάξει υπηρεσία.

Φυσικά κάποια στιγμή στο μέλλον, πιθανόν να γίνει και αυτό, αλλά πρώτον δεν υπάρχει υποχρέωση και δεύτερον είναι πολύ νωρίς για κάτι τέτοιο αφού θέλουν να κάνουν μερική απόσβεση των επενδύσεων.
Εδώ ακόμη δεν έχουν καταργηθεί οι dial up συνδέσεις, παρόλο που έχουμε γρηγορότερες  πάνω από 10 χρόνια.

----------


## mike_871

> Από που τεκμαίρεται ότι θα μεταφέρουν υποχρεωτικά τις ADSL συνδέσεις στην καμπίνα, αλλάζοντάς τες σε 30άρες;
> 
> Μιλά για πληθυσμιακή κάλυψη, που σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να υπάρχει δυνατότητα επιλογής κάποιου χρήστη. Οι καμπίνες λοιπόν υπάρχουν και όποιος επιθυμεί μπορεί να αλλάξει υπηρεσία.
> 
> Φυσικά κάποια στιγμή στο μέλλον, πιθανόν να γίνει και αυτό, αλλά πρώτον δεν υπάρχει υποχρέωση και δεύτερον είναι πολύ νωρίς για κάτι τέτοιο αφού θέλουν να κάνουν μερική απόσβεση των επενδύσεων.
> Εδώ ακόμη δεν έχουν καταργηθεί οι dial up συνδέσεις, παρόλο που έχουμε γρηγορότερες  πάνω από 10 χρόνια.


http://www.tovima.gr/finance/article/?aid=712950 http://www.kathimerini.gr/894421/art...ya-neas-genias

----------


## jkoukos

Το ερώτημα παραμένει, αφού και σε αυτά που παραθέτεις, άλλο πράγμα αναφέρεται.
Λέει να υπάρχει προσφορά ταχύτητας τουλάχιστον 30Mbps και όχι να καταργηθεί το ADSL. 
Υπάρχει τεράστια διαφορά μεταξύ αυτών των δύο. Αφήνω έξω από την κουβέντα ότι αρχές του 2021, με τον σημερινό προγραμματισμό, δεν θα έχουμε κάλυψη 100% του στόχου.

----------


## mike_871

> Το ερώτημα παραμένει, αφού και σε αυτά που παραθέτεις, άλλο πράγμα αναφέρεται.
> Λέει να υπάρχει προσφορά ταχύτητας τουλάχιστον 30Mbps και όχι να καταργηθεί το ADSL. 
> Υπάρχει τεράστια διαφορά μεταξύ αυτών των δύο. Αφήνω έξω από την κουβέντα ότι αρχές του 2021, με τον σημερινό προγραμματισμό, δεν θα έχουμε κάλυψη 100% του στόχου.


το 50 % των ευρωπαϊκών νοικοκυριών πρέπει να έχει
συνδρομή με ταχύτητα πάνω από 100 Mbps ανά
δευτερόλεπτο έως το 2020 
Αυτο λεει για καλυψη?

----------


## Pokas

> το 50 % των ευρωπαϊκών νοικοκυριών πρέπει να έχει
> συνδρομή με ταχύτητα πάνω από 100 Mbps ανά
> δευτερόλεπτο έως το 2020 
> Αυτο λεει για καλυψη?


κάλυψη ή δυνατότητα; γιατί έτσι όπως διατυπώνεται είναι σαν υποχρέωση...

----------


## ThReSh

> το 50 % των ευρωπαϊκών νοικοκυριών πρέπει να έχει
> συνδρομή με ταχύτητα πάνω από 100 Mbps ανά
> δευτερόλεπτο έως το 2020 
> Αυτο λεει για καλυψη?


Για 30Mbps θυμάμαι κι εγώ, όχι να έχουν, απλά να υπάρχει δυνατότητα να βάλουν.

----------


## Mirmidon

> Για 30Mbps θυμάμαι κι εγώ, όχι να έχουν, απλά να υπάρχει δυνατότητα να βάλουν.


Όχι μόνο. Υπάρχει η υποχρέωση όσοι πελάτες πχ των ADSL2 δεν είχαν τη μέγιστη ταχύτητα του συμβολαίου τους μέχρι τώρα θα πρέπει να την έχουν. Άρα το "έως" πεθαίνει μετά το 2020.

----------


## jkoukos

Ότι θέλετε γράφετε! Το "έως" θα πεθάνει μόνο με την οπτική ίνα στην οικοδομή. Όσο έχουμε xDSL, ισχύει κανονικά και με τον νόμο σε όλο τον γαλαξία. Νόμοι της φυσικής που ίσως σε άλλον γαλαξία να μην ισχύουν.
Πουθενά δεν έχει αναφερθεί, ούτε ως σκέψη, ούτε ως υποχρέωση, ότι θα καταργηθεί το ADSL και θα αλλάξει σε VDSL.
Αυτό που έχει αποφασισθεί, είναι το 2020 να έχουμε 100% πληθυσμιακή κάλυψη σε ταχύτητες τουλάχιστον 30Mbps. Αλλά αυτό δεν συνεπάγεται κατάργηση του ADSL.

----------


## Mirmidon

> Ότι θέλετε γράφετε! Το "έως" θα πεθάνει μόνο με την οπτική ίνα στην οικοδομή. Όσο έχουμε xDSL, ισχύει κανονικά και με τον νόμο σε όλο τον γαλαξία. Νόμοι της φυσικής που ίσως σε άλλον γαλαξία να μην ισχύουν.
> Πουθενά δεν έχει αναφερθεί, ούτε ως σκέψη, ούτε ως υποχρέωση, ότι θα καταργηθεί το ADSL και θα αλλάξει σε VDSL.
> Αυτό που έχει αποφασισθεί, είναι το 2020 να έχουμε 100% πληθυσμιακή κάλυψη σε ταχύτητες τουλάχιστον 30Mbps. Αλλά αυτό δεν συνεπάγεται κατάργηση του ADSL.


Δεν τα ξέρεις καλά.Όταν οι ADSLx συγχρωνίσουν από την καμπίνα μια χαρά θα πιάνουν τα μέγιστα.

----------


## ThReSh

> Δεν τα ξέρεις καλά.Όταν οι ADSLx συγχρωνίσουν από την καμπίνα μια χαρά θα πιάνουν τα μέγιστα.


Το ADSL υποστηρίζει Vectoring? Εννοείς ότι θα τους βάλουν σε VDSL2 modem με κόφτη στα 24?

----------


## Mirmidon

> Το ADSL υποστηρίζει Vectoring? Εννοείς ότι θα τους βάλουν σε VDSL2 modem με κόφτη στα 24?








Όσοι παίρνουν νέα modems εδω και αρκετό καιρό (χρόνια αλλά δεν γνωρίζω ακριβώς) αυτά είναι ADSLx/VDSLx. Στους ποιο παλιούς απλά θα γίνει σταδιακά αλλαγή των modems τους από τους παρόχους.

----------


## ThReSh

Τσάμπα τα screenshots, απλά μπορούσες να πεις το 2ο.  :Razz: 

Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο μπορεί να το κάνει μαζικά αυτό, πρώτον γιατί θα πρέπει να το προσφέρει σε όλους τους υπόλοιπους ADSL πελάτες των άλλων παρόχων, αλλιώς θα προκύψουν θέματα αθέμητου ανταγωνισμού.

Δεύτερον καβατζώνονται θύρες που θα μπορούσαν να έχουν VDSL πελάτες με μεγαλύτερα κι ακριβότερα πακέτα...

----------


## Mirmidon

> Τσάμπα τα screenshots, απλά μπορούσες να πεις το 2ο.


Μια εικόνα 1000 λέξεις. Κι έπειτα είναι και μερικοί που βαριούνται να διαβάσουν ή δεν καταλαβαίνουν. :Wink:

----------


## prince72

Δεν το καταλαβα αυτο καλα. Εισαι σε vdsl αλλα εχεις προφιλ 24/1 μονο και μονο να γινε ισο με μια adsl?
Σε ποια περιοχη εισαι και με ποιον provider?
Εγω καπου διαβασα οτι οντως τα adsl θα εξαφανιστουν και θα δωσουν vdsl με προφιλ 30/3 το οποιο θα ειναι και το μικροτερο απο εδω και περα
μα τα λεφτα μιας τωρινης adsl. Απο εκει και περα θα υπαρχουν ολα τα μεγαλυτερα profiles

----------


## aguila21

Σήμερα,μετά από πολλές ημέρες,εμφανίστηκαν εργάτες στην 428 Οσίου Δαυίδ & Αριστάρχου...Για να δούμε πότε θα ηλεκτροδοτηθεί...

----------


## dmitspan

Με το vectoring θα γυρίσει υποχρεωτικά η τηλεφωνία σε VoIP ή παραμένει κλασσική; Με τις συνδέσεις ISDN τι γίνεται; Θα συνεχίζουν να υφίστανται; Ρωτάω γιατί στο γραφείο έχουμε isdn

----------


## psolord

To modem που μου έστειλε η Wind πάντως, δεν έχει θύρες VoiP, οπότε δε νομίζω να στείλουν άλλες συσκευές μετά.

----------


## Pokas

> Με το vectoring θα γυρίσει υποχρεωτικά η τηλεφωνία σε VoIP ή παραμένει κλασσική; Με τις συνδέσεις ISDN τι γίνεται; Θα συνεχίζουν να υφίστανται; Ρωτάω γιατί στο γραφείο έχουμε isdn


Θα γυρίσει υποχρεωτικά πολύ σύντομα στον ΟΤΕ. με τις ISDN δίνουν αλλο μοντεμ/ρουτερ ένα oxygen που έχουν και στη σελίδα υποστήριξης το οποίο έχει S0 θύρες.

----------


## Stathisgr

Λοιπόοον.

Ακόμα δεν έχω vdsl από τη Vodafone.  (56 ημέρες μετά)

Μίλησα λοιπόν με τη Cosmote για να δω αν μου δίνει για να φύγω.
Η συζήτηση πήγε κάπως έτσι.




> Καλησπέρα σας. Ονομάζομαι ΕΛΕΝΗ από την Εξυπηρέτηση Πελατών Cosmote. 
> 
> Πώς μπορώ να σας εξυπηρετήσω;


Καλησπέρα σας, μπορείτε να ελέγξετε κι εσείς απο τη μεριά σας αν υποστηρίζεται στη διεύθυνση μου (χχχ) fiber 50 ή 100mbps; Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.





> Παρακαλώ δώστε μου λίγο χρόνο για να γίνει ο απαιτούμενος έλεγχος και να σας εξυπηρετήσω.
> 
> Σας ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο σας. Στη διεύθυνση που έχετε σημειώσει δεν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα για την υπηρεσία


ούτε για 50;
με το τηλέφωνο του γείτονα μου, ακριβως απέναντι, βλέπω έως 100. 




> Δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα ούτε για vdsl




και κάτι άλλες λεπτομέριες (π.χ. η υπηρεσία διατίθεται σταδιακά ανά περιοχή κλπ που δεν έκανα paste.

Και εγώ i have left the building από το παράθυρο. Μου έκανε presale η vodafone; δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω και με έχει κουράσει απίστευτα το θέμα.

p.s. το site τους μου δινει 50αρι.

----------


## zatast

> Και εγώ i have left the building από το παράθυρο. Μου έκανε presale η vodafone; δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω και με έχει κουράσει απίστευτα το θέμα.


θυμισε μου σε ποια γειτονια εισαι και η Cosmote στο https://www.cosmote.gr/selfcare/jsp/...etv.jsp?ct=res με κριτηριο τη διευθυνση σου τι σου δινει ? 

σιγουρα εχει παιξει κατι περιεργο η Vodafone ....




> Μίλησα σήμερα με έναν γνωστό μου στη Vodafone. Η 395 ναι μεν φαίνεται εντάξει στο site Αλλά στα Καταστήματα και στα Κεντρικα δεν έχει ανοιχθεί επισήμως. Λένε και καλά ότι καταχωρούν τις αιτήσεις Αλλά στην ουσια τις κρατάνε σε αρχείο μέχρι να τακτοποιηθεί το τεχνικό τους πρόβλημα. Θα πάρει περίπου μια βδομάδα ακόμα να το φτιάξουν και μετα ξεκινάει να μετράει το 8 με 10 εργάσιμες.
> Επίσης η ταχύτητα στο γήπεδο του Ατρομητου δεν πιάνει πάνω από 37 για 50αρα γραμμή και 20κατι για 30αρα γραμμή. Εμείς θα είμαστε πιο χαμηλά επειδή η απόσταση είναι μεγάλη από το κέντρο. Οι πιο έμπειροι εδώ μέσα μπορούν να μας πουν τι ισχύει.


Πλεον με το περασμα οπτικων απο το Α/Κ του ΟΤΕ στον Αγιο Αντωνιο μεχρι το Καφαο καθε γειτονιας δεν υπαρχει θεμα με την αποσταση απο το Α/Κ αλλα μετραει η αποσταση του καθε σπιτιου απο το ΚΑΦΑΟ.Για να καταλαβεις οτι θα πιανεις στο γηπεδο τα 50 να σου πω οτι εγω που ειμαι πιο μακρια απο εσενα (πανω απο τη Θηβων) ειμαι ηδη ενεργοποιημενος στα 50.
τωρα για τα προβληματα της vodafone δεν ξερω γιατι και ο φιλος Stathisgr εχει καποια σημαντικα με την αναβαθμιση του.

- - - Updated - - -




> Με το vectoring θα γυρίσει υποχρεωτικά η τηλεφωνία σε VoIP ή παραμένει κλασσική; Με τις συνδέσεις ISDN τι γίνεται; Θα συνεχίζουν να υφίστανται; Ρωτάω γιατί στο γραφείο έχουμε isdn


καπου ειχα διαβασει επισημο εγγραφο οτι βασει κοινοτικης οδηγιες πρεπει να γυρισουν ολοι σε VOIP μεχρι το 2021-22 (δεν ειμαι σιγουρος για την χρονια)

- - - Updated - - -




> Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο μπορεί να το κάνει μαζικά αυτό, πρώτον γιατί θα πρέπει να το προσφέρει σε όλους τους υπόλοιπους ADSL πελάτες των άλλων παρόχων, αλλιώς θα προκύψουν θέματα αθέμητου ανταγωνισμού.


θεωρω λογικο να καταργησουν τις εως 24 και να εχουν minimum τις 30αρες στην ιδια τιμη και σαφως σε αυτη τη λογικη να πανε και οι εναλλακτικοι παροχοι.οπως εγινε με την καταργηση των ταχυτητων 384k,512k,1Mbps,2Mbps

----------


## Stathisgr

> θυμισε μου σε ποια γειτονια εισαι και η Cosmote στο https://www.cosmote.gr/selfcare/jsp/...etv.jsp?ct=res με κριτηριο τη διευθυνση σου τι σου δινει ? 
> 
> σιγουρα εχει παιξει κατι περιεργο η Vodafone ....


Λόφο,  ύψος γυμνασίου. 351 νομίζω.

Ναι έχει παίξει η Vodafone, με τα νεύρα μου. 



Μιλάμε για το πλήρες θέατρο του παραλόγου. Πραγματικά, νομίζω ότι με δουλεύουν όλοι.

με το τηλέφωνο & διεύθυνση του γείτονα (ακριβώς απέναντι) μου βγάζει διαθεσιμότητα και για 100mbps, άρα μάλλον ανήκω σε άλλη καμπίνα.

----------


## pskoul

> Λόφο,  ύψος γυμνασίου. 351 νομίζω.
> 
> Ναι έχει παίξει η Vodafone, με τα νεύρα μου. 
> 
> 
> 
> Μιλάμε για το πλήρες θέατρο του παραλόγου. Πραγματικά, νομίζω ότι με δουλεύουν όλοι.
> 
> με το τηλέφωνο & διεύθυνση του γείτονα (ακριβώς απέναντι) μου βγάζει διαθεσιμότητα και για 100mbps, άρα μάλλον ανήκω σε άλλη καμπίνα.


Μην κοιτάζεις με το γείτονα γιατί εγώ με τον κουνιαδο μου από πάνω κοίταζα και ο ΟΤΕ έλεγε ναι και η Vodafone οχι.
Όσον αφορά τη Vodafone δες τι είχα γράψει σχετικά με τις αιτήσεις. Έχουν θέματα με την ενεργοποίηση. Περιμένω και εγώ να δω τι παίζει με την αίτηση μου.

----------


## Stathisgr

> Μην κοιτάζεις με το γείτονα γιατί εγώ με τον κουνιαδο μου από πάνω κοίταζα και ο ΟΤΕ έλεγε ναι και η Vodafone οχι.
> Όσον αφορά τη Vodafone δες τι είχα γράψει σχετικά με τις αιτήσεις. Έχουν θέματα με την ενεργοποίηση. Περιμένω και εγώ να δω τι παίζει με την αίτηση μου.


Εμένα μου δίνουν όλοι διαθεσιμότητα (ΟΤΕ & βοντα) στο site, αλλά η τύπισα από την εξυπηρέτηση του ΟΤΕ όχι. 

Η βόνταφον δεν με έχει συνδέσει 2 μήνες μετά και σήμερα είδα οτι με χρέωσε για 50αρι ενω είχε πει θα πιστωθει αφού δεν εχει ενεργοποιηθεί.

----------


## pskoul

Πλεον με το περασμα οπτικων απο το Α/Κ του ΟΤΕ στον Αγιο Αντωνιο μεχρι το Καφαο καθε γειτονιας δεν υπαρχει θεμα με την αποσταση απο το Α/Κ αλλα μετραει η αποσταση του καθε σπιτιου απο το ΚΑΦΑΟ.Για να καταλαβεις οτι θα πιανεις στο γηπεδο τα 50 να σου πω οτι εγω που ειμαι πιο μακρια απο εσενα (πανω απο τη Θηβων) ειμαι ηδη ενεργοποιημενος στα 50.
τωρα για τα προβληματα της vodafone δεν ξερω γιατι και ο φιλος Stathisgr εχει καποια σημαντικα με την αναβαθμιση του.

- - - Updated - - -


Μου δίνεις ελπίδες. Ο γνωστός μου μένει στο γήπεδο. Εγώ είμαι πιο μακριά και εσένα (κοντά στο κάμπινγκ).
Για να δούμε...

- - - Updated - - -




> Εμένα μου δίνουν όλοι διαθεσιμότητα (ΟΤΕ & βοντα) στο site, αλλά η τύπισα από την εξυπηρέτηση του ΟΤΕ όχι. 
> 
> Η βόνταφον δεν με έχει συνδέσει 2 μήνες μετά και σήμερα είδα οτι με χρέωσε για 50αρι ενω είχε πει θα πιστωθει αφού δεν εχει ενεργοποιηθεί.


Θα πας στο Κατάστημα Κορυδαλλού και θα ζητήσεις τον Κώστα. Ειναι υπεύθυνος εκεί. Δούλευε παλαιά στο Κατάστημα στην Τζ. Κένεντι. Θα σε εξυπηρετήσει και θα σου πει τι παίζει. Εγώ από αυτόν έμαθα τι κάνουν με τις αιτήσεις.
Δυστυχώς δεν έχω κάτι άλλο....υπομονη όλοι μαζί.

----------


## Stathisgr

> Πλεον με το περασμα οπτικων απο το Α/Κ του ΟΤΕ στον Αγιο Αντωνιο μεχρι το Καφαο καθε γειτονιας δεν υπαρχει θεμα με την αποσταση απο το Α/Κ αλλα μετραει η αποσταση του καθε σπιτιου απο το ΚΑΦΑΟ.Για να καταλαβεις οτι θα πιανεις στο γηπεδο τα 50 να σου πω οτι εγω που ειμαι πιο μακρια απο εσενα (πανω απο τη Θηβων) ειμαι ηδη ενεργοποιημενος στα 50.
> τωρα για τα προβληματα της vodafone δεν ξερω γιατι και ο φιλος Stathisgr εχει καποια σημαντικα με την αναβαθμιση του.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> Μου δίνεις ελπίδες. Ο γνωστός μου μένει στο γήπεδο. Εγώ είμαι πιο μακριά και εσένα (κοντά στο κάμπινγκ).
> Για να δούμε...
> 
> ...


21 λεπτά συνομιλία τώρα με την εξυπηρέτηση. χίλια συγγνωμη μετά, μου είπαν "Δεν θα έπρεπε να ούτε να έχετε, ούτε να έχει εγκριθεί η αίτηση για VDSL".

Θα γίνει πάααααααααααααααααααρτυ.

Θα πάω αν δεν λυθεί, σε ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## jkoukos

> θεωρω λογικο να καταργησουν τις εως 24 και να εχουν minimum τις 30αρες στην ιδια τιμη και σαφως σε αυτη τη λογικη να πανε και οι εναλλακτικοι παροχοι.οπως εγινε με την καταργηση των ταχυτητων 384k,512k,1Mbps,2Mbps


Υπάρχει μια "μικρή" διαφορά. Τώρα πρόκειται για 2 διαφορετικές υπηρεσίες (ADSL και VDSL), ενώ τότε για την ίδια (ADSL) που αρχικά ήταν κουτσουρεμένη, οπότε στην πορεία του χρόνου αυξήθηκε η ταχύτητα έως το μέγιστο δυνατό.
Με τον ίδιο δηλαδή τρόπο που γίνεται σήμερα στο VDSL, που αρχικά σου έδινε μέχρι 50 και τώρα σε πάνε στα 100, 200 και 300.




> Όσοι παίρνουν νέα modems εδω και αρκετό καιρό (χρόνια αλλά δεν γνωρίζω ακριβώς) αυτά είναι ADSLx/VDSLx. Στους ποιο παλιούς απλά θα γίνει σταδιακά αλλαγή των modems τους από τους παρόχους.


Μάλλον ξεχνάς ή μήπως όχι και δεν τα λες όλα;
Αυτό που δείχνεις είναι γεγονός εδώ και 3 ακριβώς χρόνια, αλλά όπως ίσως γνωρίζεις, ΔΕΝ ισχύει σε όλη την χώρα και σε όλες τις περιοχές παρά μόνον σε εξαιρετικά ελάχιστες περιπτώσεις, ακόμη και για πελάτες του ΟΤΕ πόσο μάλλον για όλους τους παρόχους.
Η κουβέντα είναι για καθολική πρακτική, κάτι που δεν υπάρχει πουθενά ως ζητούμενο και καταγεγραμμένο, παρά μόνο στη φαντασία και ως όνειρο μερικών.




> καπου ειχα διαβασει επισημο εγγραφο οτι βασει κοινοτικης οδηγιες πρεπει να γυρισουν ολοι σε VOIP μεχρι το 2021-22 (δεν ειμαι σιγουρος για την χρονια)


Δεν υπάρχει τέτοιο πράγμα, αν και κάποια στιγμή στο μέλλον εκεί θα καταλήξουμε.
Είναι απόφαση της κάθε εταιρείας τι είδους τηλεφωνία θα χρησιμοποιεί, αλλά το μέλλον απ' όλες τις απόψεις και κυρίως οικονομοτεχνικά για τους παρόχους είναι το VoIP, έχοντας ένα ενιαίο δίκτυο all IP.

----------


## griniaris

Επιτελους εδωσε VDSL και ενεργοποιηθηκα πριν 3 ωρες.    :Clap:  :One thumb up: 

ID: 3412-443 ISP: OTE
Type: VDSL

----------


## pskoul

> 21 λεπτά συνομιλία τώρα με την εξυπηρέτηση. χίλια συγγνωμη μετά, μου είπαν "Δεν θα έπρεπε να ούτε να έχετε, ούτε να έχει εγκριθεί η αίτηση για VDSL".
> 
> Θα γίνει πάααααααααααααααααααρτυ.
> 
> Θα πάω αν δεν λυθεί, σε ευχαριστώ πολύ.


Για να καταλάβεις με έναν άλλο χρήστη εδώ μέσα (matie) κάναμε αίτηση σχεδόν μαζί (εγώ 2 μερες νωριτερα) με σύνδεση στην ίδια καμπίνα (395). Ενώ έχει πάρει ήδη μόντεμ και περιμένει ενεργοποίηση (εύχομαι όντως να είναι σε 8 εργάσιμες από την παραλαβη) εγώ ακόμα στον άσσο και το μόντεμ βλέπω να έρχεται με fox αντί fax...

----------


## dtzgr

Εμένα πάντως ούτε σήμερα, που ήταν η δεύτερη ημερομηνία που έδωσε ο ΟΤΕ για ενεργοποίηση στη νοβα, δεν έγινε τίποτα...

----------


## Matie

> Για να καταλάβεις με έναν άλλο χρήστη εδώ μέσα (matie) κάναμε αίτηση σχεδόν μαζί (εγώ 2 μερες νωριτερα) με σύνδεση στην ίδια καμπίνα (395). Ενώ έχει πάρει ήδη μόντεμ και περιμένει ενεργοποίηση (εύχομαι όντως να είναι σε 8 εργάσιμες από την παραλαβη) εγώ ακόμα στον άσσο και το μόντεμ βλέπω να έρχεται με fox αντί fax...


Απο όσο ξέρω γείτονα Τετάρτη είναι να πάει ο Οτετζής στην καμπίνα να κάνει την αλλαγή. Εννοείτε πως θα ενημερώσω ακόμα και αν δεν γίνει τίποτα. Αυτό με το κρατάνε τις αιτήσεις σε εκκρεμότητα μου φαίνεται πολύ περίεργο που σου έχει αναφέρει ο δικός σου κατάστημα.

----------


## pskoul

> Απο όσο ξέρω γείτονα Τετάρτη είναι να πάει ο Οτετζής στην καμπίνα να κάνει την αλλαγή. Εννοείτε πως θα ενημερώσω ακόμα και αν δεν γίνει τίποτα. Αυτό με το κρατάνε τις αιτήσεις σε εκκρεμότητα μου φαίνεται πολύ περίεργο που σου έχει αναφέρει ο δικός σου κατάστημα.


Μακάρι να πανε όλα σύμφωνα με το χρονοδιαγραμμα.

----------


## zatast

> Λόφο,  ύψος γυμνασίου. 351 νομίζω.
> 
> Ναι έχει παίξει η Vodafone, με τα νεύρα μου. 
> 
> 
> 
> Μιλάμε για το πλήρες θέατρο του παραλόγου. Πραγματικά, νομίζω ότι με δουλεύουν όλοι.
> 
> με το τηλέφωνο & διεύθυνση του γείτονα (ακριβώς απέναντι) μου βγάζει διαθεσιμότητα και για 100mbps, άρα μάλλον ανήκω σε άλλη καμπίνα.


Οσον αφορα την Cosmote ναι μεν στην οδο σου δινει διαθεσιμοτητα αλλα ισως επειδη δεν εισαι πελατης τους κατι παιζει και σου λενε οχι.Αν ησουν θα σου ελεγα να βαλεις κατευθειαν τον αριθμο σου και οτι εδειχνε εκει.Γενικα το λογικο ειναι αφου η περιοχη σου εχει διαθεσιμοτητα να μπορουν να σου δωσουν VDSL αν πχ κανεις αιτηση μεταφορας στην Cosmote.
Με την Vodafone επιτελους εβγαλες ακρη οποτε βλεπεις αναλογα τι θα κανεις.Παντως δε θα επρεπε να σε χρεωνουν για VDSL μεχρι την ημερα ενεργοποιησης.Οποτε εκει αν θες μιλας μαζι τους.Καλη υπομονη.

- - - Updated - - -




> Εμένα πάντως ούτε σήμερα, που ήταν η δεύτερη ημερομηνία που έδωσε ο ΟΤΕ για ενεργοποίηση στη νοβα, δεν έγινε τίποτα...


παιρνε συνεχεια τηλεφωνο στη Nova.Θελουν λιγο σπρωξιμο.Την αδερφη μου την καθυστερησαν λιγο με σημερα/αυριο αλλα μετα απο 1-2 τηλεφωνα εγινε η δουλεια

- - - Updated - - -




> Επιτελους εδωσε VDSL και ενεργοποιηθηκα πριν 3 ωρες.   
> 
> ID: 3412-443 ISP: OTE
> Type: VDSL


Καλοριζικο.Μου δινει κι εμενα 100αρι αλλα ουτε το χρειαζομαι τοσο πολυ ουτε λεει να δωσω +17€.Αν πεσει στα +5€ τοτε ναι

- - - Updated - - -




> Υπάρχει μια "μικρή" διαφορά. Τώρα πρόκειται για 2 διαφορετικές υπηρεσίες (ADSL και VDSL), ενώ τότε για την ίδια (ADSL) που αρχικά ήταν κουτσουρεμένη, οπότε στην πορεία του χρόνου αυξήθηκε η ταχύτητα έως το μέγιστο δυνατό.
> Με τον ίδιο δηλαδή τρόπο που γίνεται σήμερα στο VDSL, που αρχικά σου έδινε μέχρι 50 και τώρα σε πάνε στα 100, 200 και 300.


ναι σωστα.εχεις δικιο.




> Δεν υπάρχει τέτοιο πράγμα, αν και κάποια στιγμή στο μέλλον εκεί θα καταλήξουμε.
> Είναι απόφαση της κάθε εταιρείας τι είδους τηλεφωνία θα χρησιμοποιεί, αλλά το μέλλον απ' όλες τις απόψεις και κυρίως οικονομοτεχνικά για τους παρόχους είναι το VoIP, έχοντας ένα ενιαίο δίκτυο all IP.


νομιζω εδω μεσα το ειχα διαβασει αφοτου με γυρισαν κι εμενα σε VoIP μετα απο μια ανανεωση πριν 2 χρονια.αν το βρω θα το ποσταρω.

----------


## Stathisgr

Έμαθα ότι δεν μου δίνει ούτε ο ΟΤΕ vdsl, ό,τι να'ναι, άρα όντως οι άλλοι μου έκαναν προπώληση. Τη χρέωση είπαν θα την αντιστρέψουν. Ανυπομονώ να ακούσω κι άλλες δικαιολογίες.

----------


## toxicgarbage

> έργα στην ΣΤΡΑΒΩΝΟΣ και γρ. Ξενόπουλου!! επιτέλους!!!


27 ημερες ανοιχτό το ορυγμα :/

----------


## dtzgr

Με ενεργοποίησαν σήμερα 21/11, περίπου 12:30 το μεσημέρι (αίτηση στη νοβα 9/11 πρωί τηλεφωνικά). Όλα οκ!

----------


## Matie

> Με ενεργοποίησαν σήμερα 21/11, περίπου 12:30 το μεσημέρι (αίτηση στη νοβα 9/11 πρωί τηλεφωνικά). Όλα οκ!


8 εργάσιμες!  :Wink:  Μεγειά!

----------


## prince72

Μπορει καποιος ο οποιος εχει προσβαση στον ΟΤΕ η στις καμπινες να βγαλει μερικες φωτογραφιες μεσα απο την VDSL καμπινα να δουμε
πως ειναι διαμορφωμενη? Να δουμε τι εξαρτηματα βαζει ο ΟΤΕ

----------


## Chris215

> http://www.digitalplan.gov.gr/resour...ph-pdf/content σελιδα 5, για ολους εως το 2020



30 Mb ανα second^2. Νέο μέγεθος! Μιλάνε για επιτάχυνση των δεδομένων (ρυθμός αύξησης της ταχύτητας της σύνδεσής σου δλδ) κι όχι απλά για ταχύτητα κατεβάσματος! Πολύ μπροστα....  :Razz:  
Λαθάκι...

----------


## griniaris

> 30 Mb ανα second^2. Νέο μέγεθος! Μιλάνε για επιτάχυνση των δεδομένων (ρυθμός αύξησης της ταχύτητας της σύνδεσής σου δλδ) κι όχι απλά για ταχύτητα κατεβάσματος! Πολύ μπροστα....  
> Λαθάκι...


Που ακριβως ειναι το "λαθακι" ?     Τι εννοεις?

----------


## Chris215

> Που ακριβως ειναι το "λαθακι" ?     Τι εννοεις?


30Mbps σήμαίνει 30Mbit ανα δευτερόλεπτο. Αν ξαναπείς "ανα δευτερόλεπτο" ξαναδιαιρείς με δευτερόλεπτα οπότε θα έχεις δευτερόλεπτα στο τετράγωνο στον παρονομαστή. Αυτό δεν είναι ταχύτητα, αλλά επιτάχυνση! Είπαν ένα περιττό "ανα δευτερόλεπτο" σε όλες τις ταχύτητες που αναφέρονται σε αυτό το αρχείο. Φαντάσου η ταχύτητα σύνδεσής σου να αυξανόταν 30Mbps κάθε δευτερόλεπτο! Σε 1 λεπτό θα είχες ξεπεράσει τις ταχύτητες vectoring και θα έφτανες στα 1800Mbps.  :Razz:

----------


## pskoul

> 30Mbps σήμαίνει 30Mbit ανα δευτερόλεπτο. Αν ξαναπείς "ανα δευτερόλεπτο" ξαναδιαιρείς με δευτερόλεπτα οπότε θα έχεις δευτερόλεπτα στο τετράγωνο στον παρονομαστή. Αυτό δεν είναι ταχύτητα, αλλά επιτάχυνση! Είπαν ένα περιττό "ανα δευτερόλεπτο" σε όλες τις ταχύτητες που αναφέρονται σε αυτό το αρχείο. Φαντάσου η ταχύτητα σύνδεσής σου να αυξανόταν 30Mbps κάθε δευτερόλεπτο! Σε 1 λεπτό θα είχες ξεπεράσει τις ταχύτητες vectoring και θα έφτανες στα 1800Mbps.


Αυτά είναι...πριν από εμάς για εμάς...

----------


## diml1975

Καλησπερα σε ολους.διαβαζω και εγω καθημερινα για το θεμα.Ανηκω στην καμπινα 350 οπου καμια κινηση εδω και ενα χρονο.Ειναι κανεις αλλος που παιρνει απο την ιδια και ισως λεω ισως γνωριζει κατι?Στον γερμανο που ρωτησα μου ειπαν οτι λογικα απο βδομαδα θα ειναι οκ.ΑΥτο βεβαια εγινε μεσα Ιουλιου.Μαλλον λαθος βδομαδα καταλαβα και χαρικα τσαμπα....

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος Ρ.

Εστειλα ερωτηματικό email στον Τοξότη για την 460, η απάντηση ήταν η εξής:

_Αξιότιμε κ. ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ,

σας ενημερώνω ότι η εταιρία μας εκτελεί νέες παροχές μόνο κατόπιν εντολής του Δεδδηε.. 
Παρακαλώ όπως απευθυνθείτε προς τον αρμόδιο Δεδδηε για περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες.


με φιλικούς χαιρετισμούς,
-- 
ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ

Επιβλέπων Μηχανικός



TOXOTIS S.A.

Construction Company

Εργοτάξιο Περιστερίου-Ελευσίνας

( Tel: 6981660137

Ê    Fax: (+30) 210_

----------


## BurnedPriest

Στην Αγίου Ιεροθέου στην Ανθούπολη έχουν σκάψει κοντά σε μια καμπίνα και είναι ένα φορτηγάκι που λέει "ηλεκτρολογικές εργασίες ΟΤΕ". Το όνομα νομίζω Παπαφώτης. Κατάλαβαν ότι με τον Τοξότη δεν θα τελειώσουν ποτέ οι εργασίες και έβαλαν άλλους?

----------


## dmitspan

Πριν λίγο είδα εργασίες πέριξ της 453. Δεν είδα φορτηγάκι ΟΤΕ ή ΔΕΔΔΗΕ, αλλά έχουν σκάψει και το dsl link έχει πέσει από τα 5κάτι σε 2459 Kb. 
 :Clap:

----------


## BurnedPriest

> Πριν λίγο είδα εργασίες πέριξ της 453. Δεν είδα φορτηγάκι ΟΤΕ ή ΔΕΔΔΗΕ, αλλά έχουν σκάψει και το dsl link έχει πέσει από τα 5κάτι σε 2459 Kb.


Εκεί λέω!

----------


## dmitspan

Και σήμερα εκεί ήταν. Τι να κάνουν άραγε;

----------


## BurnedPriest

Τις έκλεισαν κιόλας τις τρύπες. Θα παραμονεύω να ακούσω ρεύμα.

----------


## Matie

Σε όσους ήταν στο σπίτι κατα την διαδικασία αλλαγής, σας έπεσε καθόλου το Internet; Αν ναί για πόσην ώρα;

Είμαι χωρίς Internet για καμία ώρα και με ενημέρωσαν πως είναι σε διαδικασία αλλαγής και πως θα λάβω κωδικούς με τα login info για το Router, 

Να αρχίσω να αγχώνομαι;

EDIT: Όλα καλά συγχρόνησε μόνο του, το sms που έλαβα απλά έλεγε σύνδεσε εξοπλισμό (που το είχα κάνει ήδη με την ADSL)
Καμπίνα 395
Vodafone
Ημ Αίτησης 10/11
Ημ Ενεργοποίησης 24/11 10 εργάσιμες (με είχαν ενημερώσει για 8)

@ pskoul δεν μιλάς και εσύ με την εξυπηρέτηση καθώς φαίνεται πως όλα είναι μια χαρά; Σου έχω στείλει και pm όμως δεν νομίζω να το έχεις δεί.

Και η μαγική εικόνα, καθώς δεν είμαι σίγουρος για όλα αναμένω feedback, εγώ πάντως τα βλέπω super.

----------


## dtzgr

Κόπηκε, ναι, μόλις αποσυνδέθηκε η γραμμή από το DSLAM του Α/Κ. Μόλις κούμπωσε πάνω στη καμπίνα, το ρούτερ συγχρόνισε σε VDSL μόνο του, αλλά δεν μπορούσε να σηκώσει το internet (δηλαδή να πάρει IP) γιατί ακόμα περίμενε το adsl interface (το οποίο ήταν πλεον κάτω), λόγω του always on που φυσικά υπήρχε στο συγκεκριμένο προφίλ (για να σηκώνει αυτόματα το adsl μετά από αποσυνδέσεις). Έπρεπε να βάλω username / pass (το ίδιο με το adsl -- δεν μου έστειλε άλλα η Forthnet) και να πατησω connect στο προφίλ του vdsl.

Με 'γεια!

----------


## pskoul

> Σε όσους ήταν στο σπίτι κατα την διαδικασία αλλαγής, σας έπεσε καθόλου το Internet; Αν ναί για πόσην ώρα;
> 
> Είμαι χωρίς Internet για καμία ώρα και με ενημέρωσαν πως είναι σε διαδικασία αλλαγής και πως θα λάβω κωδικούς με τα login info για το Router, 
> 
> Να αρχίσω να αγχώνομαι;
> 
> EDIT: Όλα καλά συγχρόνησε μόνο του, το sms που έλαβα απλά έλεγε σύνδεσε εξοπλισμό (που το είχα κάνει ήδη με την ADSL)
> Καμπίνα 395
> Vodafone
> ...


Μπράβο....αντε να ανέβουμε και εμείς. Εμένα μου έστειλαν εχθές το μόντεμ. Ενώ είχα κάνει αρχικά την αίτηση 8.11 την καταχώρησαν 17.11 στο σύστημα (λόγω αυτών που σας είχα πει ή επειδή πέτυχα υπάλληλο τζαματο). Οπότε εμένα μαλλον μετράει από 17 οπότε με βλέπω για 8.12 ενεργοποίηση. Το θετικό είναι ότι υπάρχει δείγμα με εσένα και ότι πιάνει 50......ΓΙΟΥΠΙ.

----------


## aguila21

Από το πρωί σκάβουν στη γωνία Πελοπίδα και Οσίου Δαυίδ.Νομίζω ότι είναι η 478 καμπίνα αλλα μπορεί να κάνω λάθος το νούμερο.Στην 428 μάζεψαν κάτι χώματα αλλά δεν έχουν κλείσει το πεζοδρόμιο και δεν έχουν κάνει σύνδεση ακόμα...Να δούμε πότε...

----------


## man with no name

> Από το πρωί σκάβουν στη γωνία Πελοπίδα και Οσίου Δαυίδ.Νομίζω ότι είναι η 478 καμπίνα αλλα μπορεί να κάνω λάθος το νούμερο.Στην 428 μάζεψαν κάτι χώματα αλλά δεν έχουν κλείσει το πεζοδρόμιο και δεν έχουν κάνει σύνδεση ακόμα...Να δούμε πότε...


'Οταν διάβασα το μήνυμά σου έτρεξα σαν μικρό παιδάκι να δω με τα ματακιά μου το "θαύμα" μια μικρή διόρθωση το καφάο είναι το 474.
Αλήθεια μετά από πόσο καιρό θα δούμε διαοεσιμότητα;

----------


## dmitspan

> Τις έκλεισαν κιόλας τις τρύπες. Θα παραμονεύω να ακούσω ρεύμα.


αφουγκράστηκες;

----------


## Mirmidon

> αφουγκράστηκες;


Καλύτερα να  ακροαστεί..

----------


## StefanosPatelis

> Καλύτερα να  ακροαστεί..


Το βράδυ θα περάσω και εγώ με στηθοσκόπιο!  :Smile:

----------


## dmitspan

μόνος ή με ενισχύσεις;  :Razz: 

http://www.peoplegreece.com/wp-conte...bate.col-8.jpg

Αναμένουμε το πόρισμα της γνωμάτευσης :One thumb up:

----------


## Mirmidon

> μόνος ή με ενισχύσεις; 
> 
> http://www.peoplegreece.com/wp-conte...bate.col-8.jpg
> 
> Αναμένουμε το πόρισμα της γνωμάτευσης


Θα φτάσει μέχρι το.....κόκκαλο. :ROFL:

----------


## philos

Είχα τόσο καιρό VDSL (Περιστέρι - Λόφος Αξιωματικών) και τώρα μάλλον λόγω του vectoring και ασυμβατότητας του router της Vodafone (στο οποίο καταλήξαμε αφού ήρθαν 2 τεχνικοί), είμαι χωρίς internet στο σπίτι εδώ και 11 μέρες.  :Sad: 

Παιδιά αν κανένας λοφιώτης έχει στην άκρη κάποιον VDSL router (εκτός του ZTE ZXHN H267A v1.0) να μου δανείσει για max 1 εβδομάδα μέχρι η Vodafone να κάνει τις διαδικασίες αντικατάστασης, ας το πει. Θα μας σώσει!

Μπορούμε να βρεθούμε στον Σκλαβενίτη (Τζων Κέννεντυ 154).  :Clap: 

ΥΓ: Ο τεχνικός είχε δοκιμάσει αυτό που φαίνεται τέρμα αριστερά και συγχρόνισε.


Sorry για το off....

----------


## BurnedPriest

> αφουγκράστηκες;


Προσπάθησα αλλά έχει συνέχεια κίνηση ο δρόμος και δεν μπορώ να ακούσω και να καταλάβω αν το τράνταγμα είναι από ανεμιστήρες ή από τον θόρυβο  :Thinking:

----------


## Mirmidon

> Προσπάθησα αλλά έχει συνέχεια κίνηση ο δρόμος και δεν μπορώ να ακούσω και να καταλάβω αν το τράνταγμα είναι από ανεμιστήρες ή από τον θόρυβο


Μην την φοβάσε δεν δαγκώνει. Ακούμπησε το χεράκι σου ή το αυτάκι σου επάνω της.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dmitspan

Εν τω μεταξύ οι τρύπες που είχαν ανοίξει τις προάλλες και τα φρεάτια πρέπει να ήταν για άλλο λόγο, ίσως τέσταραν τις οπτικές. Κολλητά στην καμπίνα είναι η κολώνα της ΔΕΗ, γιατί να πάρουν από αλλού;
https://www.google.gr/maps/@38.02269...7i13312!8i6656
Είναι παλιό το street view και δεν έχει την καμπίνα

----------


## pankal6

παιδες καλημερα. υπάρχουν θεωρείται ποιοτικές διαφορές στο vdsl 50αρι μεταξυ Vodafone και οτε για διαφορα τιμης 10€/μηνα. (Ακριβότερος ο οτε). απο το adsl ημουν δυσαρεστημένος στην vodafone αλλα vdsl θα δω έντονες διαφορες?? αν έχει εμπειρια κανας φίλος ας βοηθήσει...

----------


## psolord

> παιδες καλημερα. υπάρχουν θεωρείται ποιοτικές διαφορές στο vdsl 50αρι μεταξυ Vodafone και οτε για διαφορα τιμης 10€/μηνα. (Ακριβότερος ο οτε). απο το adsl ημουν δυσαρεστημένος στην vodafone αλλα vdsl θα δω έντονες διαφορες?? αν έχει εμπειρια κανας φίλος ας βοηθήσει...


Εξαρτάται πως εννοείς τις ποιοτικές διαφορές. Οι νόμοι της φυσικής είναι ίδιοι για όλους.

Στο ADSL ενδεχομένως να υπήρχαν κάποιες διαφορές στην ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού, κυρίως λόγω πολιτικής της εταιρείας. Δηλαδή μπορεί να επέλεγε ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού έναντι σταθερότητας. Έτσι για κάποιους η μια προσέγγιση θα ήταν καλύτερη έναντι της άλλης.

Στο VDSL όμως, οι καμπίνες είναι πολύ κοντά και δεν υπάρχει λόγος για διαφορές στους συγχρονισμούς και την σταθερότητα.

Από εκεί και πέρα, υπάρχει το θέμα του εσωτερικού δικτύου της κάθε εταιρείας, καθώς και το τι διασυνδέσεις έχει με το εξωτερικό. Εκεί πιθανότατα να είναι ποιοτικότερος ο ΟΤΕ. Πρέπει όμως να συνυπολογίσεις ότι υπάρχουν και άλλα bottlenecks πέρα από τον provider σου. 

Για παράδειγμα, προχτές κατέβαζα τρία τεράστια παιχνίδια από το Windows Store και η γραμμή έφτανε 30-35mbit. Έβαλα να κατεβάσω ταυτόχρονα κάτι με τον IDM και η γραμμή τερμάτισε. Δηλαδή εκ πρώτης όψεως, δεν είχε πρόβλημα η Wind αλλά η Microsoft. Υπάρχει βέβαια και η περίπτωση ο ΟΤΕ να έχει καλύτερη διασύνδεση με την Microsoft, λόγω των διαφορετικών συνδέσεων που έχει με το εξωτερικό.

Προσωπικά πάντως, είμαι υπερ του να γλυτώσεις τα 10 ευρώ το μήνα, γιατί οι ταχύτητες είναι πλέον πολύ μεγάλες. Δεν χάθηκε ο κόσμος δηλαδή. Εκτός αν παίζεις multiplayer, στα οποία κατά κοινή ομολογία είναι καλύτερος ο ΟΤΕ.

----------


## Stathisgr

Off Topic


		64 μέρες μετά, το μόνο που έκανε η vodafone ήταν αφαίρεση ποσού από το λογαριασμό επειδή δεν έχω VDSL.  Εμ προπώληση εμ γελοίοι.

----------


## pankal6

> Εξαρτάται πως εννοείς τις ποιοτικές διαφορές. Οι νόμοι της φυσικής είναι ίδιοι για όλους.
> 
> Στο ADSL ενδεχομένως να υπήρχαν κάποιες διαφορές στην ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού, κυρίως λόγω πολιτικής της εταιρείας. Δηλαδή μπορεί να επέλεγε ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού έναντι σταθερότητας. Έτσι για κάποιους η μια προσέγγιση θα ήταν καλύτερη έναντι της άλλης.
> 
> Στο VDSL όμως, οι καμπίνες είναι πολύ κοντά και δεν υπάρχει λόγος για διαφορές στους συγχρονισμούς και την σταθερότητα.
> 
> Από εκεί και πέρα, υπάρχει το θέμα του εσωτερικού δικτύου της κάθε εταιρείας, καθώς και το τι διασυνδέσεις έχει με το εξωτερικό. Εκεί πιθανότατα να είναι ποιοτικότερος ο ΟΤΕ. Πρέπει όμως να συνυπολογίσεις ότι υπάρχουν και άλλα bottlenecks πέρα από τον provider σου. 
> 
> Για παράδειγμα, προχτές κατέβαζα τρία τεράστια παιχνίδια από το Windows Store και η γραμμή έφτανε 30-35mbit. Έβαλα να κατεβάσω ταυτόχρονα κάτι με τον IDM και η γραμμή τερμάτισε. Δηλαδή εκ πρώτης όψεως, δεν είχε πρόβλημα η Wind αλλά η Microsoft. Υπάρχει βέβαια και η περίπτωση ο ΟΤΕ να έχει καλύτερη διασύνδεση με την Microsoft, λόγω των διαφορετικών συνδέσεων που έχει με το εξωτερικό.
> ...



καταρχην ευχαριστω για την απάντηση. Η αλήθεια ειναι πως παίζω Online games αλλα καθαρά ερασιτεχνικά. Με φιλο που έχει οτε vdsl παίζουμε σχεδον με το ίδιο ping. Οπότε σκέφτομαι σοβαρα την vodafone. ρωτησα μηπως υπάρχουν άλλες τεχνικές λεπτομέριες που αγνοώ.





> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		64 μέρες μετά, το μόνο που έκανε η vodafone ήταν αφαίρεση ποσού από το λογαριασμό επειδή δεν έχω VDSL.  Εμ προπώληση εμ γελοίοι.


με ενημέρωσαν οτι ειναι διαθέσιμο για την οδό μου το vdsl εντος 10 ημερών. αναφέρεσαι σε ίδια περίπτωση η καθαρά προπώληση?? και εγώ με το support τους δεν είμαι ικανοποιημένος

----------


## toxicgarbage

Ο εχθρός έχει βρει τρομερή αντίσταση στο οχυρό της οσιου Δαυίδ με αποτέλεσμα την χρονική καθυστέρηση του. Μπράβο στους συναγωνιστές που δίνουν ένα σκληρό μάθημα στις δυνάμεις του άξονα οποίος φαίνεται ότι θα ξαναζήσει την ιστορία 
τον χειμώνα στα  κατακόκκινα στενά της Στραβωνος. 
Winter is coming

----------


## matalos

Βαστάτε αδέρφια...Μας νικάνε..

----------


## ZisisGr

> Ο εχθρός έχει βρει τρομερή αντίσταση στο οχυρό της οσιου Δαυίδ με αποτέλεσμα την χρονική καθυστέρηση του. Μπράβο στους συναγωνιστές που δίνουν ένα σκληρό μάθημα στις δυνάμεις του άξονα οποίος φαίνεται ότι θα ξαναζήσει την ιστορία 
> τον χειμώνα στα  κατακόκκινα στενά της Στραβωνος. 
> Winter is coming


Εμείς από την άλλη στην 419 στην Πελοπιδα...Μάλλον ειδικευομαστε στο καμουφλάζ. Πέσανε στην μάχη όλες οι καμπίνες γύρω μας. Αλλά εμείς περνάμε απαρατήρητοι. Μας έχουν κυριολεκτικά γραμμένους.

----------


## zatast

> Είχα τόσο καιρό VDSL (Περιστέρι - Λόφος Αξιωματικών) και τώρα μάλλον λόγω του vectoring και ασυμβατότητας του router της Vodafone (στο οποίο καταλήξαμε αφού ήρθαν 2 τεχνικοί), είμαι χωρίς internet στο σπίτι εδώ και 11 μέρες. 
> 
> Παιδιά αν κανένας λοφιώτης έχει στην άκρη κάποιον VDSL router (εκτός του ZTE ZXHN H267A v1.0) να μου δανείσει για max 1 εβδομάδα μέχρι η Vodafone να κάνει τις διαδικασίες αντικατάστασης, ας το πει. Θα μας σώσει!
> 
> Μπορούμε να βρεθούμε στον Σκλαβενίτη (Τζων Κέννεντυ 154). 
> 
> ΥΓ: Ο τεχνικός είχε δοκιμάσει αυτό που φαίνεται τέρμα αριστερά και συγχρόνισε.
> 
> 
> Sorry για το off....


ωραιο support εχουν.Cosmote και Nova σε περιπτωσης βλαβης/αντικαταστασης router σου λενε πηγαινε σε ενα καταστημα αυριο που θα εχουμε περασει το αιτημα και παρε εναν καινουριο χωρις χρεωση (ή με ανανεωση συνδρομης αν εχει ληξει της Nova).πιεσε τους αν ειναι να κανεις το ιδιο.δικη τους υπαιτιοτητα ειναι.

- - - Updated - - -




> Προσπάθησα αλλά έχει συνέχεια κίνηση ο δρόμος και δεν μπορώ να ακούσω και να καταλάβω αν το τράνταγμα είναι από ανεμιστήρες ή από τον θόρυβο


αρκει να βαλεις το χερι σου στην επανω δεξια γωνια που ειναι οι γριλιες.Αν καταλαβαινεις να βγαινει αερα και ισως ενα τρανταγμα,τοτε σιγουρα εχει ρευματοδοτηθει.απο εκει και περα θες 15 μερες μπορει και μηνα το λιγοτερο για να δεις διαθεσιμοτητα.

----------


## philos

> ωραιο support εχουν.Cosmote και Nova σε περιπτωσης βλαβης/αντικαταστασης router σου λενε πηγαινε σε ενα καταστημα αυριο που θα εχουμε περασει το αιτημα και παρε εναν καινουριο χωρις χρεωση (ή με ανανεωση συνδρομης αν εχει ληξει της Nova).πιεσε τους αν ειναι να κανεις το ιδιο.δικη τους υπαιτιοτητα ειναι..


Βρήκα χθες router από αγγελίες (ZTE168N) κι έχω επιτέλους internet!

Απ' ότι κατάλαβα, αντί να μας κάνουν αμέσως αντικατάσταση, κοιτάνε να βρουν τη λύση εκδίδοντας ανανεωμένο firmware για τους εξοπλισμούς τους ή κάτι άλλο.

Μου το είπε κι ο τεχνικός ότι λόγω vectoring πολλοί έχουμε πρόβλημα με τον εξοπλισμό και να περιμένω οδηγίες από αυτούς για το τι να κάνω (αναφέρθηκε και το firmware update).
Επίσης δε μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί η Vodafone μας δίνει routers με πειραγμένο firmware. πχ ο ZTE ZXHN H267A είχε κλειδωμένες τις ρυθμίσεις του και έχω διαβάσει εδώ σε άλλο θέμα ότι έχει βάλει το χεράκι της η Vodafone σε αυτό... ).

----------


## Mormnak

> Βρήκα χθες router από αγγελίες (ZTE168N) κι έχω επιτέλους internet!
> 
> Απ' ότι κατάλαβα, αντί να μας κάνουν αμέσως αντικατάσταση, κοιτάνε να βρουν τη λύση εκδίδοντας ανανεωμένο firmware για τους εξοπλισμούς τους ή κάτι άλλο.
> 
> Μου το είπε κι ο τεχνικός ότι λόγω vectoring πολλοί έχουμε πρόβλημα με τον εξοπλισμό και να περιμένω οδηγίες από αυτούς για το τι να κάνω (αναφέρθηκε και το firmware update).
> Επίσης δε μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί η Vodafone μας δίνει routers με πειραγμένο firmware. πχ ο ZTE ZXHN H267A είχε κλειδωμένες τις ρυθμίσεις του και έχω διαβάσει εδώ σε άλλο θέμα ότι έχει βάλει το χεράκι της η Vodafone σε αυτό... ).


Να ταν μόνο η Vodafone φιλε καλά θατανε....ο κάθε πάροχος ''φτιάχνει'' το δικό του Firmware όπως το θέλει...με ότι κλείδωμα θέλει αυτός.και Ούτε που σε ρωτάει για τις προεπιλεγμένες επιλογές που έχει το εκάστοτε ρούτερ της Χ εταιρείας.

----------


## pskoul

Το 2018 με 2020 φέρνει νέες εξελίξεις....
http://gr.pcmag.com/cosmote/29218/ne...18-apo-ton-ote

----------


## dmitspan

Σ'ένα παράλληλο σύμπαν
https://www.902.gr/eidisi/ergatiki-t...tin-toxotis-ae
Θέλουμε και FTTH μετά

----------


## Zarko

> Σ'ένα παράλληλο σύμπαν
> https://www.902.gr/eidisi/ergatiki-t...tin-toxotis-ae
> Θέλουμε και FTTH μετά


Θέλουμε δεν θέλουμε, θα πάμε με τον Τοξότη να παίρνει σε αποκλειστικότητα τα έργα της ΔΕΔΗΕ για κάμποσα χρόνια ακόμα. Χώρια της "κουμπαριάς" με την κυβέρνηση ΣΥΡΙΖΑΝΕΛ, η τακτική του Τοξότη είναι να χτυπάει τα έργα στους διαγωνισμούς του Δημοσίου σε τιμές κάτω του κόστους, που ούτε κατά διάνοια μπορούν να προσεγγίσουν άλλες κατασκευαστικές εταιρείες. Οπότε και η κυβέρνηση να αλλάξει με εκλογές, τον Τοξότη δεν τον κουνάει τίποτα από το θρόνο του. 

Το μόνο που μπορεί να τον κουνήσει από τη δεσπόζουσα θέση του, είναι να ξυπνήσουμε ένα πρωί και να ακούσουμε την "κανονιά"...  :Razz:

----------


## Stathisgr

> με ενημέρωσαν οτι ειναι διαθέσιμο για την οδό μου το vdsl εντος 10 ημερών. αναφέρεσαι σε ίδια περίπτωση η καθαρά προπώληση?? και εγώ με το support τους δεν είμαι ικανοποιημένος


Εμένα μου έδινε διαθεσιμότητα το site, μου δώσανε τηλεφωνικά, και μετά από 2 μήνες ανακάλυψαν ότι δεν θα έπρεπε να περάσει η αίτηση γιατί δεν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί για τη γραμμή μου η εμπορική διαθεσιμότητα. Μιλάμε για μπετόβλακες. Ακόμα δεν έχω.

----------


## aguila21

Στην 428 τελείωσαν τα έργα.Έκλεισαν το πεζοδρόμιο.Στην 474 το ίδιο.Να δούμε πότε θα δώσει η forthnet διαθεσιμότητα...

----------


## ZisisGr

> Στην 428 τελείωσαν τα έργα.Έκλεισαν το πεζοδρόμιο.Στην 474 το ίδιο.Να δούμε πότε θα δώσει η forthnet διαθεσιμότητα...


Σήμερα έγινε αυτό; προχωράνε τα έργα; εεεελα ρε.

----------


## aguila21

Ναι εχθές έκλεισαν τα πεζοδρόμια

----------


## toxicgarbage

> Στην 428 τελείωσαν τα έργα.Έκλεισαν το πεζοδρόμιο.Στην 474 το ίδιο.Να δούμε πότε θα δώσει η forthnet διαθεσιμότητα...


Θεςα να μας πεις σε ποιους δρόμους βρίσκονται αυτές οι καμπίνες;

----------


## aguila21

Η 428 είναι στη γωνία Οσίου Δαυίδ & Αριστάρχου στη Νέα Ζωή και η 474 στη γωνία Οσίου Δαυίδ & Πελοπίδα επίσης στη Νέα Ζωή,σε απόσταση 200μ από την 428.

----------


## computer

Για πότε υπολογίζει ο ΟΤΕ να ενεργοποιηθεί όλο το Περιστέρι με vdsl?
Πολύς κόσμος είναι με adsl ακόμη.

----------


## aguila21

Και φωτογραφία της 474.Αύριο θα προσπαθήσω την 428 να φωτογραφίσω.

----------


## galoari

ερώτηση, παρακολουθώ αυτόν τον χάρτη http://fttxgr.eu/map και είδα πως (για παράδειγμα στην πελοπιδα που εμφανίστηκαν 2 vdsl spots την τελευταία βδομαδα) δεν αντικαθίστανται τα adsl κουτιά αλλά προσθέτονται καινουρια vdsl κουτια. Αυτο γίνεται επειδή απλά δεν είχε κάποιος σημειώσει του κουτί του ΟΤΕ που υπήρχε ήδη εκεί ή είναι τελείως καινούρια κουτια?
Επίσης αρχίζει να γίνεται ένας κύκλος με vdsl γυρω από την οδό μου και με κόβω να είμαι ο τελευταίος που θα πάρει ....

----------


## aguila21

Η 428 και η 474 αντικαταστάθηκαν τα κουτιά με νέα.Στην 428 μάλιστα ενώ το παλιό κουτί ήταν στο δεξί πεζοδρόμιο,επειδή το νέο θα έκλεινε παράθυρο σπιτιού λόγω αυξημένου μεγέθους,το πήγαν στο απέναντι πεζοδρόμιο.

----------


## matalos

> ερώτηση, παρακολουθώ αυτόν τον χάρτη http://fttxgr.eu/map και είδα πως (για παράδειγμα στην πελοπιδα που εμφανίστηκαν 2 vdsl spots την τελευταία βδομαδα) δεν αντικαθίστανται τα adsl κουτιά αλλά προσθέτονται καινουρια vdsl κουτια. Αυτο γίνεται επειδή απλά δεν είχε κάποιος σημειώσει του κουτί του ΟΤΕ που υπήρχε ήδη εκεί ή είναι τελείως καινούρια κουτια?
> Επίσης αρχίζει να γίνεται ένας κύκλος με vdsl γυρω από την οδό μου και με κόβω να είμαι ο τελευταίος που θα πάρει ....


1 προς 10 η τελευταία να ειναι Στράβωνος & Ξενοπούλου (455) ..ελα να βλέπω να τρέχουν τα στοιχήματα...

----------


## prince72

Ξερει κανενας να μου λυση ενα γριφο?
Ειμαι στην περιοχη του λοφου (Αγια αναστασια) και ξερω οτι εχουν ενεργοποιηθη 2 καμπινες γυρω μου (δεν ειμαι σιγουρος για την καμπινα στην κατσαντωνη)
αλλα ο ΟΤΕ, Wind και forthnet λενε οτι μπορω να εχω vdsl τωρα.
Εγω λεω να περιμενω λιγο καιρο για να μου το πει και η vodafone και η cyta αλλα να σεταριστουν πρωτα ολα καλα.
Το ερωτημα μου ειναι οτι πριν το vectoring ειχα στο adsl περιπου 8.5/9 Mbits και με το που ενεργοποιηθηκε το vectoring επεσα στα 7.2Mbits.
Γιατι συμβαινει αυτο? Χρονια τωρα ημουν στα 8.5 με 9 mbits.
Το καλωδιο μου δεν περναει μεσα απο τις καμπινες και παει κατευθειαν στον ΟΤΕ. Η μαλλον οχι?
Εαν εγω επειρεαζομαι που εχω adsl μαλλον επειρεαζω και τους αλλους οποτε μηπως θα επρεπε ολοι να παμε στις καμπινες σε ενα vdsl profile που να ειναι adsl like
οπως το 30/2.5 ?? Επιτελους ας δωσουν οι εταιριες λιγο απο τα χαμενα mbits ολα αυτα τα χρονια.

----------


## Mirmidon

> Ξερει κανενας να μου λυση ενα γριφο?
> Ειμαι στην περιοχη του λοφου (Αγια αναστασια) και ξερω οτι εχουν ενεργοποιηθη 2 καμπινες γυρω μου (δεν ειμαι σιγουρος για την καμπινα στην κατσαντωνη)
> αλλα ο ΟΤΕ, Wind και forthnet λενε οτι μπορω να εχω vdsl τωρα.
> Εγω λεω να περιμενω λιγο καιρο για να μου το πει και η vodafone και η cyta αλλα να σεταριστουν πρωτα ολα καλα.
> Το ερωτημα μου ειναι οτι πριν το vectoring ειχα στο adsl περιπου 8.5/9 Mbits και με το που ενεργοποιηθηκε το vectoring επεσα στα 7.2Mbits.
> Γιατι συμβαινει αυτο? Χρονια τωρα ημουν στα 8.5 με 9 mbits.
> Το καλωδιο μου δεν περναει μεσα απο τις καμπινες και παει κατευθειαν στον ΟΤΕ. Η μαλλον οχι?
> Εαν εγω επειρεαζομαι που εχω adsl μαλλον επειρεαζω και τους αλλους οποτε μηπως θα επρεπε ολοι να παμε στις καμπινες σε ενα vdsl profile που να ειναι adsl like
> οπως το 30/2.5 ?? Επιτελους ας δωσουν οι εταιριες λιγο απο τα χαμενα mbits ολα αυτα τα χρονια.


Δεν συμβαίνει μόνο σε σένα και δεν συμβαίνει μόνο στο Περιστέρι. Όπου ενεργοποιείται το vectoring οι ADLS συγρχονίζουν στο μέγιστο δυνατό αλλά έχουν πραγματική ταχύτητα περίπου στα νούμερα που έχεις και εσύ, ένεκα vectoring. Όσες καμπίνες είναι κοντινότερα στο κέντρο λειτουργούν δίχος vectoρing και οι ταχύτητες και για τα δύο πρότυπα είναι μέσα στα επιτρεπτά όρια. Άρα η αλλαγή δεν συμβαίνει σε ADSL σε θέσεις κοντά στο κέντρο.

Το καλώδιό σου περνάει από καμπίνα από το 1970. Το κατευθείαν που γράφεις έχει να κάνει με το σημείο που βρίσκεται το DSLAM που σου δίνει ADSL Αυτό ναι βρίσκεται στο κέντρο. Υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να σου δώσουν ταχύτητες ADSL δηλαδή το μέγιστο  24άρι από καμπίνα μέσω VDSL αλλά φυσικά δεν το κάνουν επίσημα.κ¨ατω από διάφορες συνθήκες γίνεται όμως.

 Μετά 2 χρόνια θα το κάνουν υποχρεωτικά σε όλους. Γνωρίζω πολύ κόσμο, ανεξάρτητα παρόχου, που θα παραμείνει με ADSL και θα περιμένει αυτήν την υποχρεωτική αλλαγή.


Υπάρχει ένα fallback profile που λειτουργεί στις κάρτες στην καμπίνα το οποίο υποχρεώνει modems που δεν είναι vectoring friendly τουλαχιστον να συγχρονίζουν ακριβώς στα 7Mbit/s. Έτσι τα επίπεδα θορύβου που παράγουν παραμένουν σε ελεγχόμενα επίπεδα για να λειτουργήσει το vectoring σωστά. Το ίδιο profile ενεργοποιείται και στις ADSL από το κέντρο.

----------


## gegeor

> Ξερει κανενας να μου λυση ενα γριφο?
> Ειμαι στην περιοχη του λοφου (Αγια αναστασια) και ξερω οτι εχουν ενεργοποιηθη 2 καμπινες γυρω μου (δεν ειμαι σιγουρος για την καμπινα στην κατσαντωνη)


Καλημέρα, η καμπίνα  στην  Κατσαντώνη (394)  Δεν  έχει  ενεργοποιηθεί  ,άρα    για να σου δίνει  ο πΟΤΕ  διαθεσιμότητα  πέφτεις σε  κάποια  άλλη από τις  2  που  είπες

----------


## sdikr

> Δεν συμβαίνει μόνο σε σένα και δεν συμβαίνει μόνο στο Περιστέρι. Όπου ενεργοποιείται το vectoring οι ADLS συγρχονίζουν στο μέγιστο δυνατό αλλά έχουν πραγματική ταχύτητα περίπου στα νούμερα που έχεις και εσύ, ένεκα vectoring. Όσες καμπίνες είναι κοντινότερα στο κέντρο λειτουργούν δίχος vectoρing και οι ταχύτητες και για τα δύο πρότυπα είναι μέσα στα επιτρεπτά όρια. Άρα η αλλαγή δεν συμβαίνει σε ADSL σε θέσεις κοντά στο κέντρο.
> 
> Το καλώδιό σου περνάει από καμπίνα από το 1970. Το κατευθείαν που γράφεις έχει να κάνει με το σημείο που βρίσκεται το DSLAM που σου δίνει ADSL Αυτό ναι βρίσκεται στο κέντρο. Υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να σου δώσουν ταχύτητες ADSL δηλαδή το μέγιστο  24άρι από καμπίνα μέσω VDSL αλλά φυσικά δεν το κάνουν επίσημα.κ¨ατω από διάφορες συνθήκες γίνεται όμως.
> 
>  Μετά 2 χρόνια θα το κάνουν υποχρεωτικά σε όλους. Γνωρίζω πολύ κόσμο, ανεξάρτητα παρόχου, που θα παραμείνει με ADSL και θα περιμένει αυτήν την υποχρεωτική αλλαγή.
> 
> 
> *Υπάρχει ένα fallback profile που λειτουργεί στις κάρτες στην καμπίνα το οποίο υποχρεώνει modems που δεν είναι vectoring friendly τουλαχιστον να συγχρονίζουν ακριβώς στα 7Mbit/s. Έτσι τα επίπεδα θορύβου που παράγουν παραμένουν σε ελεγχόμενα επίπεδα για να λειτουργήσει το vectoring σωστά. Το ίδιο profile ενεργοποιείται και στις ADSL από το κέντρο.*


Δεν υπάρχει κάτι τέτοιο για συνδέσεις μέσω Α/Κ,   ακόμα στην καμπίνα ως τώρα συνήθως η σύνδεση γίνεται στα 12 με 14mbps

----------


## Mirmidon

> Δεν υπάρχει κάτι τέτοιο για συνδέσεις μέσω Α/Κ,   ακόμα στην καμπίνα ως τώρα συνήθως η σύνδεση γίνεται στα 12 με 14mbps


Έχεις πηγή; Πως εξηγείς εσύ το γεγονός ότι όλοι μα όλοι έπεσαν στην ίδια ταχύτητα; Τι συμβαίνει με όλον αυτόν τον κόσμο τελως πάντων; Τι εννοείς "... ως τώρα συνήθως η σύνδεση γίνεται στα 12 με 14mbps..";

----------


## sdikr

> Έχεις πηγή; Πως εξηγείς εσύ το γεγονός ότι όλοι μα όλοι έπεσαν στην ίδια ταχύτητα; Τι συμβαίνει με όλον αυτόν τον κόσμο τελως πάντων; Τι εννοείς "... ως τώρα συνήθως η σύνδεση γίνεται στα 12 με 14mbps..";


Δεν γίνεται κάποιος περιορισμός στις συνδέσεις απο το Α/Κ,   μόνο σε συνδέσεις στο καφαό, αυτά υπάρχουν στον κανονισμό για το vectoring, ο όποιος αναφέρει πως αν δεν υπάρχει συμβατός εξοπλισμός τότε ο πάροχος μπορεί να περιορίσει την ταχύτητα ή να κόψει την σύνδεση.
οι ταχύτητες 12 με 14 για συνδέσεις με μη vdsl friendly συσκευές σε vdsl2 απο καμπίνα υπάρχουν σε αρκετά σημεία του φόρουμ  εδώ για παράδειγμα έχει και δοκιμή το τι γίνεται χωρίς vectoring

----------


## jimaras1995

Καλησπέρα μάγκες μένω στην αρχή της Ερμιονιδων στην Νεα ζωη εχω δει να εγκαθιστούν καινουργιες καμπινες εδω και ενα εξάμηνο αλλα διαθεσιμότητα τίποτα!  Μήπως ξέρετε  τι γίνεται με την καμπίνα στην γωνία των οδών Παλιγγενεσίας και Ερμιονιδων;
 Ευχαριστω!

----------


## prince72

Δεν το πολυ καταλαβα αυτο το fallback που ειπες αλλα και το οτι οι adsl λειτουργουν στο μεγιστο με το vectoring.
Εγω περνω ιντερνετ απο την φορθνετ και τερματιζω σε adsl dslam της φορθνετ. Προφανος το καλωδιο μου περναει μεσα απο τα καινουργια καφαο αλλα δεν γινετε καμοια ψηφοποιηση εκει απλα
συνεχιζει μεχρι το κεντρο του οτε σε ενα ποιο μεγαλο καλωδιο τα οποια εχει πολλους συνδρομητες. 
Το vectoring τι σχεσει εχει εδω? Επειδη οι καμπινες εδω εχουν ενεργοποιηθει 1-2 εβδομαδες αμφιβαλω να εχουν πολους συνδρομητες, μετριμενους στα δακτυλα οποτε
ναι μεν οι καμπινες ετυχε να ενεργοποιηθουν την ιδια χρονικη περιοδο με το vectoring αλλα ειναι αδιες προς το παρον.
Εγω γιατι να εχω χασει 1.5 Mbit??

----------


## isash

Το ιδιο εγινε και σε μενα πριν 1-2 βδομαδεσ. Και ταυτοχρονο σκαψανε διπλα σε καμπινα και κατι κανανε με καλοδιο απο ΟΤΕ. Εκανα παραπονα σε Βοδαφονε σινεχια. Σιμερα με βρικανε στο τιλεφονο και κατι ριθμισανε, και σινχρονιζμοσ επιστρεψα οποσ παλια. Ακομα σκεφτουμε για ΒΔΣΛ.

----------


## Mirmidon

> Δεν το πολυ καταλαβα αυτο το fallback που ειπες αλλα και το οτι οι adsl λειτουργουν στο μεγιστο με το vectoring.
> Εγω περνω ιντερνετ απο την φορθνετ και τερματιζω σε adsl dslam της φορθνετ. Προφανος το καλωδιο μου περναει μεσα απο τα καινουργια καφαο αλλα δεν γινετε καμοια ψηφοποιηση εκει απλα
> συνεχιζει μεχρι το κεντρο του οτε σε ενα ποιο μεγαλο καλωδιο τα οποια εχει πολλους συνδρομητες. 
> Το vectoring τι σχεσει εχει εδω? Επειδη οι καμπινες εδω εχουν ενεργοποιηθει 1-2 εβδομαδες αμφιβαλω να εχουν πολους συνδρομητες, μετριμενους στα δακτυλα οποτε
> ναι μεν οι καμπινες ετυχε να ενεργοποιηθουν την ιδια χρονικη περιοδο με το vectoring αλλα ειναι αδιες προς το παρον.
> Εγω γιατι να εχω χασει 1.5 Mbit??


Το τμήμα μεταξύ της καμπίνας μέχρι τα σπίτια είναι ομάδα χάλκινων καλλωδίων, άσχετα αν πρόκειται για ADSL ή VDSL γραμμές και μεταξύ τους υπάρχει θόρυβος/cross talk. Έστω και ένας να είναι ενεργοποιημένος VDSL θα πρέπει να απολαμβάνει τις μέγιστες ταχύτητες up/down με vectoring, άσχετα με το τι γίνεται με τις γειτονικές γραμμές. Παρεμβολές υπάρχουν και πρέπει να είναι σε συγκεκριμένο όριο/επίπεδο για να μην επηρεάζουν αρνητικά την ομαλή λειτουργία VDSL vectored γραμμών, στην ομάδα από το καφάο μέχρι τα σπίτια.

To vectοring ΔΕΝ εξαλείφει την δημιουργία θορύβου στην γραμμή αλλά παράγει σήμα αντίθετης φάσης με αυτή του θορύβου ούτως ώστε να τον εξουδετερώνει. Αυτό επιτυγχάνεται στο μέγιστο όταν ο συνολικός θόρυβος στη γραμμή δεν ξεπεράσει κάποιο επίπεδο.

----------


## toxicgarbage

έργα σήμερα στην εθνικής αντιστάσεως και στράβωνος

----------


## mike_871

> έργα σήμερα στην εθνικής αντιστάσεως και στράβωνος


απο τι ειδα τα εργα δεδδηε τα εχει παρει αλλη εταιρεια τωρα.

----------


## Tzimakos

Οποιος ειναι γειτονας και παιρνει απ'την 382 αν μαθει κατι ας ριξει ενα συρμα, εμενα ακομα "πρεπει να διερευνηθει περισσοτερο" μου βγαζει κοντα δυο μηνες πιστευω απο το μπαζωμα του δρομου.

----------


## alexvsbcity

Εννοείς ότι έκοψαν την "Τοξότης";

----------


## DJ THEO

Μακαρι,γιατι κεντρο περιστερι(βεακη και γυρω) κοιταμε τις καμπινες απο περισυ το καλοκαιρι.... :Mad:

----------


## matalos

> 1 προς 10 η τελευταία να ειναι Στράβωνος & Ξενοπούλου (455) ..ελα να βλέπω να τρέχουν τα στοιχήματα...


Διαψεύθηκα παιδια..Εργασίες τώρα στην Στράβωνος & Ξενοπούλου (455)

----------


## ZisisGr

> Διαψεύθηκα παιδια..Εργασίες τώρα στην Στράβωνος & Ξενοπούλου (455)


Καλά εννοείται. Τα Έχουμε πει αυτά. Η 419 στην Πελοπιδα θα είναι η τελευταία. Είναι πλέον η μοναδική στην Πελοπιδα που προσπερασαν και την έχουν χεσμενη. Είναι πλέον σαν κακογουστη φάρσα που πλέον το έχω αποδεχτεί ότι η δικιά μου θα είναι η τελευταια.

Τα καλά νέα είναι ότι προχωράνε πάλι τα έργα...οπότε θέλοντας και μη θα έρθουν και στη δικιά μου. Πλησιάζει η μέρα που θα γίνουν όλες στο περιστέρι και αναγκαστικά θα γίνει και η δικιά μου τελευταία.

----------


## aguila21

Αγίου Βασιλείου και Καρυάτιδος έκαναν κάτι έργα το μεσημέρι που πέρασα.

----------


## alexvsbcity

Και ναι σήμερα, περίπου 12 μήνες από την αλλαγή της καμπίνας,  έσκαψαν την 460 για ρεύμα.

- - - Updated - - -

Και τα αποδεικτικά...

----------


## anthip09

Πάντως απο όσες φωτό ανεβάζουν οι φίλοι με τις καμπινες, δε βλέπεις ούτε μια καθαρή....όλες γραμμένες κ κανιβαλισμενες απο τους ουγκαντουγκους... :RTFM:

----------


## toxicgarbage

φήμες λένε οτι ο  #Κωνσταντίνος Ρ. κανει γύρω γύρω απο την καμπίνα της αγιου βασιλειου και καρυατιδως σαν άλλος απάτσι

----------


## mike_871

> φήμες λένε οτι ο  #Κωνσταντίνος Ρ. κανει γύρω γύρω απο την καμπίνα της αγιου βασιλειου και καρυατιδως σαν άλλος απάτσι


βοηθαγε στα σκαψιματα προσφερθηκε να δωσει και ρευμα απο το σπιτι του να δωσουν στην καμπινα

- - - Updated - - -

----------


## ZisisGr

Τελικά ξέρουμε αν ο Τοξότης πήρε πόδι από τα έργα;

----------


## mike_871

> Τελικά ξέρουμε αν ο Τοξότης πήρε πόδι από τα έργα;


τα κανει αλλη εταιρεια οπως εγραψα και πιο πανω

----------


## ΔΙΚΑΣΤΗΣ

Ρευματοδοτειτε σημερα και η 430 στην Οσιου Δαυιδ και Καλλιπολεως , μετα απο 1 χρονο αναμονης .Επιβεβαιωνω πως αλλαξε ο εργολαβος γιατι με τον χρεωκοπημενο Τοξοτη θα περιμεναμε αλλο ενα χρονο .

----------


## Judge Dredd

> Επιβεβαιωνω πως αλλαξε ο εργολαβος γιατι με τον χρεωκοπημενο Τοξοτη θα περιμεναμε αλλο ενα χρονο .


Και στην 486 που έχει ρευματοδοτηθεί από 3/11, χθες δούλευε συνεργείο το πρωί και έκλεινε το όρυγμα με τσιμέντο. Δεν συγκράτησα την 
επωνυμία αλλά δεν ήταν Τοξότης σίγουρα.

----------


## Kiotosan

Φίλοι συν- Περιστεριώτες καλησπέρα !!! 
Παρακολουθώ το «θρεντ» καιρό τώρα και έφτασε η ώρα να ζητήσω τα φώτα σας... 

Έχω νόβα Adsl και βλέποντας απο το site του ΟΤΕ αλλά και της nova διαθεσιμότητα vdsl στην γειτονιά μου ( καμπίνα 451 Αρετης και Πελασγών  πάνω απο το νεκροταφείο ) πήρα τηλ την nova στις 20/11 .
Την επόμενη 21/11 μου έστειλαν μήνυμα πως η αίτηση έχει καταχωρηθεί επιτυχώς και το αίτημα βρίσκετε σε διαδικασία κατασκευής ! 
Δυο μέρες μετα ήρθε ναι το ρουτερακι ( technicolor) 
Πήρα τηλ να ρωτήσω το τηλ. Κέντρο της nova και μου ειπαν πως βλέπουν ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης την 1/12 
Ακομα δεν έχω δει vdsl και μετα απο καθημερινά τηλ μαζι τους δεν ξέρουν ποτέ θα γίνει ενεργοποίηση ( ειναι και θέμα ΟΤΕ λένε) 

Λοιπόν ερώτηση .... έχει κάποιος άλλος φίλος απο την nova με το ίδιο πρόβλημα , ειναι λογική τόση καθυστέρηση ;;;; 

ΥΓ μεγάλο ποστ αλλά κάπου έπρεπε να τα πω !

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος Ρ.

> φήμες λένε οτι ο  #Κωνσταντίνος Ρ. κανει γύρω γύρω απο την καμπίνα της αγιου βασιλειου και καρυατιδως σαν άλλος απάτσι


Ναιαιαιαιαιαιαιαιαιαιαιααιαιαιαιαι επιτέλους χαχαχαχχαχαχαχαχχαα.  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo: 
Εν τω μεταξύ είχα πάρει τηλέφωνο τον Τοξότη και μου είπαν ότι δεν είναι δική τους ευθύνη, ό,τι τους δίνει η ΔΕΗ τρέχουν. Σήμερα μόλις πριν λίγο που γύρισα απ τη δουλιά και είδα τα μπάζα, πραγματικά τσιμπιόμουν, το περίεργο είναι ότι η γυναίκα μου που της το είπα έτυχε να περνάει απ την καμπίνα την ώρα που ήταν κάποιος υπεύθυνος και έβαζε τις φωνές στους εργάτες να τελειώσουν γρήγορα γιατί μέχρι τέλος του χρόνου θα πρέπει να παραδώσουν όλο το Περιστέρι κι έχουν αργήσει, λέτε να έχουμε γκάζια και να δούμε επιτέλους φως στην άκρη του τούνελ;

----------


## romankonis

> Φίλοι συν- Περιστεριώτες καλησπέρα !!! 
> Παρακολουθώ το «θρεντ» καιρό τώρα και έφτασε η ώρα να ζητήσω τα φώτα σας... 
> 
> Έχω νόβα Adsl και βλέποντας απο το site του ΟΤΕ αλλά και της nova διαθεσιμότητα vdsl στην γειτονιά μου ( καμπίνα 451 Αρετης και Πελασγών  πάνω απο το νεκροταφείο ) πήρα τηλ την nova στις 20/11 .
> Την επόμενη 21/11 μου έστειλαν μήνυμα πως η αίτηση έχει καταχωρηθεί επιτυχώς και το αίτημα βρίσκετε σε διαδικασία κατασκευής ! 
> Δυο μέρες μετα ήρθε ναι το ρουτερακι ( technicolor) 
> Πήρα τηλ να ρωτήσω το τηλ. Κέντρο της nova και μου ειπαν πως βλέπουν ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης την 1/12 
> Ακομα δεν έχω δει vdsl και μετα απο καθημερινά τηλ μαζι τους δεν ξέρουν ποτέ θα γίνει ενεργοποίηση ( ειναι και θέμα ΟΤΕ λένε) 
> 
> ...


Κάνε υπομονή, όταν ολοκληρωθεί η διαδικασία, τότε θα έχεις vdsl.

----------


## charis.

Καλησπερα σε ολους πρωτο μου ποστ.
Κατ εμε το δικτυο στο περιστερι εχει σοβαρα λαθη στην σχεδιαση.
Μια απο τις τεσσερις κεντρικες γραμμες αυτη που ανεβαινει την πελασγιας 
απο την 330 μεχρι και την 464 ψηλα ειναι πολυ φορτωμενη ελπιζω καλωδιακα 
να εχουν κανει τα κουμαντα τους.
Το ιδιο βλεπω και στον αξονα του αγιου ιεροθεου απο 529 μεχρι το 2 ΤΕΛ.
Δεν νομιζω οτι αυτες οι οπτικες που εριξαν ειναι ικανες να υποστηριξουν 
πανω απο 30 σε ορισμενα . 
Αντιθετα ο αξονας της τζων κενεντι ειναι πολυ σωστα φορτωμενος και δομημενος
χωρις πολλες ανταποκρισεις μεταξυ καμπινων.
Για παραδειγμα η 449 παιρνει απο την 457 ενω ειναι η μια απο την αλλη στα 50 μετρα
ενω θα μπορουσαν αφου σκαψαν να βαλουν μια ετσι ωστα αυτη στην 449 να μην ειναι εξτρα 50 μετρα.
Εφοσον εσκαψαν την οσιου δαυιδ επρεπε την γραμμη αυτη να την στειλουν προς
πεισιστρατου και οχι προς την 467 και ολο αυτο γιατι τερματισαν την γραμμη
στην πλουταρχου επειδη μετα ειναι χαιδαρι και επρεπε να ανεβει την αγ τριαδος.
Την εθνικης αντιστασεως γιατι την εσκαψαν αφου εχουν παραλληλα στην πελοπιδα τις παλιες γραμμες
θα μπορουσαν να παρουν απο την 447 ινα και να δωσουν 442 και 415 η αν δεν θελουν να πανε αντιθετα
(προς θηβων για 100μετρα)ας περναν απο την 419 και ολα αυτα για να την τερματισουν στην 425 η οποια
για 50 μετρα αφου εχουν σκαψει ετσι και αλλιως την πελοπιδα καθετα μπορουσε να παρει απο την 449
Τωρα τι σοι balance θα κανουν δεν ξερω.
Αυτο που ξερω ειναι οτι οι νεες καμπινες θελουν καποια συντηρηση καμια σχεση με
τις παλιες ελπιζω οτι τα γνωριζουν.
Μακαρι να μην εχουμε βλαβες και δεν θελω να αδικησω τους εργαζομενους
που τα δωσαν ολα τον τελευταιο χρονο και αναγνωριζω το εργο τους.

----------


## griniaris

> Φίλοι συν- Περιστεριώτες καλησπέρα !!! 
> Παρακολουθώ το «θρεντ» καιρό τώρα και έφτασε η ώρα να ζητήσω τα φώτα σας... 
> 
> Έχω νόβα Adsl και βλέποντας απο το site του ΟΤΕ αλλά και της nova διαθεσιμότητα vdsl στην γειτονιά μου ( καμπίνα 451 Αρετης και Πελασγών  πάνω απο το νεκροταφείο ) πήρα τηλ την nova στις 20/11 .
> Την επόμενη 21/11 μου έστειλαν μήνυμα πως η αίτηση έχει καταχωρηθεί επιτυχώς και το αίτημα βρίσκετε σε διαδικασία κατασκευής ! 
> Δυο μέρες μετα ήρθε ναι το ρουτερακι ( technicolor) 
> Πήρα τηλ να ρωτήσω το τηλ. Κέντρο της nova και μου ειπαν πως βλέπουν ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης την 1/12 
> Ακομα δεν έχω δει vdsl και μετα απο καθημερινά τηλ μαζι τους δεν ξέρουν ποτέ θα γίνει ενεργοποίηση ( ειναι και θέμα ΟΤΕ λένε) 
> 
> ...


Μην αγχωνεσαι. Δεν υπαρχει καθυστερηση.   Σε ολοκαινουρια καμπινα ενδεχεται να χρειαστουν μεχρι και 20 εργασιμες μερες να ολοκληρωθει η διαδικασια μεταβασης σε Vdsl. (εμπειρικα απο περιπου 40 αιτησεις γνωστων μου)
Εισαι περιπου στις 10 εργασιμες οποτε συνταμα θα εισαι οκ. Αν βεβαια ολα πανε καλα . Υπαρχει και το ενδεχομενο βλαβης οποτε ισως παρει λιγο παραπανω.





> Κάνε υπομονή, όταν ολοκληρωθεί η διαδικασία, τότε θα έχεις vdsl.


 :ROFL:   φιλοσοφημενο.

----------


## Kiotosan

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις σας !!! 

Τώρα που φτάσαμε στην πηγή στέρεψα απο υπομονή!!! :-)

----------


## Bossidi

Καλησπέρα κι από εμένα. Παρακολουθώ καιρό το forum αλλά είναι η πρώτη φορά που γράφω. Σε αντίθεση με τους περισσότερους που διαβάζω, εγώ μένω χαμηλά στο περιστέρι (Παλιά πλατεία μπουρναζίου). Έχω 5-6 καμπίνες σε ακτίνα 200 μέτρων από το σπίτι μου όπου όλες έχουν ρευματοδοτηθεί και έχουν και τον κατάλληλο εξοπλισμό εδώ και 4-5 μήνες περίπου, όπου είναι και ο χρόνος που έχουν φύγει τα συνεργεία από την περιοχή μου. Η μόνη καμπίνα που δεν έγινε τίποτα είναι η δική μου (126). Υποθέτω πολλοί σαν εμένα έχουν το ίδιο πρόβλημα, απλά μου κάνει εντύπωση πως γίνετε να ολοκληρώνεις το 90% της δουλειάς σε μια περιοχή να αφήνεις ένα 10% για μετά.

----------


## charis.

> Καλησπέρα κι από εμένα. Παρακολουθώ καιρό το forum αλλά είναι η πρώτη φορά που γράφω. Σε αντίθεση με τους περισσότερους που διαβάζω, εγώ μένω χαμηλά στο περιστέρι (Παλιά πλατεία μπουρναζίου). Έχω 5-6 καμπίνες σε ακτίνα 200 μέτρων από το σπίτι μου όπου όλες έχουν ρευματοδοτηθεί και έχουν και τον κατάλληλο εξοπλισμό εδώ και 4-5 μήνες περίπου, όπου είναι και ο χρόνος που έχουν φύγει τα συνεργεία από την περιοχή μου. Η μόνη καμπίνα που δεν έγινε τίποτα είναι η δική μου (126). Υποθέτω πολλοί σαν εμένα έχουν το ίδιο πρόβλημα, απλά μου κάνει εντύπωση πως γίνετε να ολοκληρώνεις το 90% της δουλειάς σε μια περιοχή να αφήνεις ένα 10% για μετά.


Yπαρχουν καπoιες καμπινες τελειως παθητικες που εχουν μπει μετα απο τις υπαρχουσες
οι οποιες πανε και κουμπωνουν πανω τους. Και αυτο γιατι υπηρξε ζητηση ζευγων για μια
συγκεκριμενη περιοχη και βαλανε εξτρα καμπινα η οποια καταληγει στην παλια η οποια εiναι πανω στην αρχικη χαραξη.
Αν ισχυη αυτο σε εσενα το καφαο δεν αλλαζει αφου οδηγει τα ζευγη στην καινουργια

----------


## ΔΙΚΑΣΤΗΣ

Nομιζω πως ειμαστε απο τους χειροτερους δημους στο θεμα ιντερνετ  ,τοσα χρονια περιμεναμε  vdsl  για να απαλλαγουμε απο τις τριτοκοσμικες ταχυτητες .Το θεμα ειναι μεχρι τελος του μηνα να εχουν συνδεθει ολοι ,πραγμα για το οποιο εχω σοβαρες αμφιβολιες .

----------


## mike_871

> Και στην 486 που έχει ρευματοδοτηθεί από 3/11, χθες δούλευε συνεργείο το πρωί και έκλεινε το όρυγμα με τσιμέντο. Δεν συγκράτησα την 
> επωνυμία αλλά δεν ήταν Τοξότης σίγουρα.


η εταιρεια ειναι αυτη http://tekat.gr/

- - - Updated - - -




> Καλά εννοείται. Τα Έχουμε πει αυτά. Η 419 στην Πελοπιδα θα είναι η τελευταία. Είναι πλέον η μοναδική στην Πελοπιδα που προσπερασαν και την έχουν χεσμενη. Είναι πλέον σαν κακογουστη φάρσα που πλέον το έχω αποδεχτεί ότι η δικιά μου θα είναι η τελευταια.
> 
> Τα καλά νέα είναι ότι προχωράνε πάλι τα έργα...οπότε θέλοντας και μη θα έρθουν και στη δικιά μου. Πλησιάζει η μέρα που θα γίνουν όλες στο περιστέρι και αναγκαστικά θα γίνει και η δικιά μου τελευταία.


σημερα πρεπει να  αρχισανε να σκαβουνε στην 419

----------


## alexvsbcity

Κλείσανε την 460 σήμερα, δεν έχουν στρώσει ακόμα τις πλάκες. Αλλά ακόμα ρεύμα δεν παίρνει, δεν άκουσα τους ανεμιστήρες.

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος Ρ.

> Κλείσανε την 460 σήμερα, δεν έχουν στρώσει ακόμα τις πλάκες. Αλλά ακόμα ρεύμα δεν παίρνει, δεν άκουσα τους ανεμιστήρες.


Μόλις τώρα την είδα κι εγώ που σχόλασα, δεν το πιστεύω ότι έγινε τόσο γρήγορα, είμαστε σίγουροι ότι ήταν ρευματοδότηση; Βέβαια άκουσε κι αυτά η γυναίκα μου χθες ότι πρέπει να βιαστούν, ξέρει κανείς κάτι παραπάνω;

----------


## ZisisGr

> η εταιρεια ειναι αυτη http://tekat.gr/
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> σημερα πρεπει να  αρχισανε να σκαβουνε στην 419


Δυστυχώς όχι ακόμα. Η 419 είναι στην γωνία Πελοπιδα και Αίμου.

----------


## Bossidi

> Yπαρχουν καπoιες καμπινες τελειως παθητικες που εχουν μπει μετα απο τις υπαρχουσες
> οι οποιες πανε και κουμπωνουν πανω τους. Και αυτο γιατι υπηρξε ζητηση ζευγων για μια
> συγκεκριμενη περιοχη και βαλανε εξτρα καμπινα η οποια καταληγει στην παλια η οποια εiναι πανω στην αρχικη χαραξη.
> Αν ισχυη αυτο σε εσενα το καφαο δεν αλλαζει αφου οδηγει τα ζευγη στην καινουργια


Με αυτην την λογική θα έπρεπε να είχα εφικτότητα κι εγω δεν έχω. Επειδή το έχω ψάξει και με μια άκρη που έχω απο μέγαρο ΟΤΕ η απαντηση που έλαβα είναι οτι η καμπίνα μου δεν είναι ακόμα ''ώριμη''. Θέλω να πιστέυω πως υπάρχει πλάνο και δεν την έχουν ξεχάσει :P

----------


## dmitspan

Δεν είναι ώριμη σου είπαν; Ε αφήστε την έξω από το ψυγείο να ωριμάσει έπρεπε να απαντήσεις. Ή στείλτε την φαντάρο.  :ROFL:

----------


## psolord

:ROFL:

----------


## matalos

> Με αυτην την λογική θα έπρεπε να είχα εφικτότητα κι εγω δεν έχω. Επειδή το έχω ψάξει και με μια άκρη που έχω απο μέγαρο ΟΤΕ η απαντηση που έλαβα είναι οτι η καμπίνα μου δεν είναι ακόμα ''ώριμη''. Θέλω να πιστέυω πως υπάρχει πλάνο και δεν την έχουν ξεχάσει :P



*
Υπομονή μέχρι να ωριμάσουν..*

----------


## ΔΙΚΑΣΤΗΣ

Και στην 444 σημερα το πρωι εκτελουνται  εργασιες ρευματοδοτησης .Φαινετε οτι ο μηχανισμος πηρε μπρος  ...

----------


## aguila21

Συνεργείο είναι τώρα στη γωνία Πιπίνου και Πελοπίδα,εκεί που στρίβει το 822 όταν ανεβαίνει στη Νέα Ζωή.

----------


## ZisisGr

> η εταιρεια ειναι αυτη http://tekat.gr/
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> σημερα πρεπει να  αρχισανε να σκαβουνε στην 419


Κατάλαβα ποια εννοείς. Την 415 μπροστά από τη μητρόπολη στην Εθνικής αντιστάσεως. Την σκαψανε και αυτή.

----------


## galoari

Κανά νέο για Πελασγίας έχουμε; Βάλαν ένα και δεν με πιάνει για ένα στενό και μετά σταμάτησαν...

----------


## A. K.

Σταμάτησε ο Τοξότης να εκτελεί και η ΔΕΗ δινει πλεον τις ρευματοδοτησεις σε αλλες εταιρειες, γι' αυτο και αρχισαν ξανα οι εργασιες..

----------


## pskoul

Έφτασα στη πηγή να πιω νερό....αλλα τελικά δεν ήπια.
Μου ήρθε μήνυμα για μετάπτωση από Adsl σε Vdsl και και εγώ μέσα στη τρελή χαρά πέταγα......αλλα τζίφος.
Η Vodafone είχε ειδοποίηση ότι με είχε αλλάξει στη καμπίνα ο ΟΤΕ αλλά τελικά είχαν συνδέσει κάτι λάθος (σύμφωνα με τη Vodafone αλλά που να ξέρεις ποια είναι η αληθεια).
Τελικά το δήλωσαν ως βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ να γίνει πάλι η σύνδεση. Το αστείο είναι ότι με είχαν χωρίς ίντερνετ από τη Πέμπτη.
Τελικά μετά από πολλά τηλέφωνα με γύρισαν πίσω σε Adsl μέχρι τη Τετάρτη που υποτίθεται θα αποκατασταθεί το πρόβλημα....
Για να δούμε γιατί από ότι φαίνεται τα κόκαλα είναι στην ουρά....μην πνιγούμε στο τέλος.

----------


## ΔΙΚΑΣΤΗΣ

Στην 474 παντως δεν τηρειται το χρονικο οριο των 12 εργασιμων,δεν  εχουν δωσει   ακομα fiber 100.Ποσο καιρο  κανουν στο  σταδιο της μικτονομησης ?

----------


## ZisisGr

Έργα στην 415 Τώρα...live. Αν περάσει αυτή η εβδομάδα και δεν σκαψουν την 419 θα πέσω πάνω της με το αμάξι. Ίσως να έρθουν και από εδώ. Βέβαια μεσολαβούν γιορτές...οπότε ότι και να γίνει Καλό 2018 και βλέπουμε.

----------


## anthip09

> Αν περάσει αυτή η εβδομάδα και δεν σκαψουν την 419 θα πέσω πάνω της με το αμάξι.


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Respekt:  :Respekt:  Έλιωσα....χαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## douke

Ενημέρωση για καμπινα 588. Τανταλου και Νηλεως. Απο σημερα επισημα ηλεκτροδοτημενη. Εσκαψαν για 3η φορά εως την κολωνα της ΔΕΗ περασαν καλώδιο εκλεισαν το σκαψιμο την περασμένη εβδομάδα και πλεον ΒΟΥΙΖΟΥΝ και οι ανεμιστήρες εσωτερικα. Ακόμα διαθεσημοτητα ομως γιοκ. Ελπίζω να γίνει τις επόμενες μέρες.

----------


## charis.

> Ενημέρωση για καμπινα 588. Τανταλου και Νηλεως. Απο σημερα επισημα ηλεκτροδοτημενη. Εσκαψαν για 3η φορά εως την κολωνα της ΔΕΗ περασαν καλώδιο εκλεισαν το σκαψιμο την περασμένη εβδομάδα και πλεον ΒΟΥΙΖΟΥΝ και οι ανεμιστήρες εσωτερικα. Ακόμα διαθεσημοτητα ομως γιοκ. Ελπίζω να γίνει τις επόμενες μέρες.


Πληροφοριακα επειδη αυτη ειναι μια απο τις πιο απομακρισμενες απο το κεντρο τι στατιστικα ειχες με το δικο τους ρουτερ?

----------


## aguila21

Σήμερα δούλευαν στην Πελοπίδα έξω από το 46ο Δημοτικό σχολείο κοντά σε Κοτζιά και Κοραή

----------


## alexvsbcity

Την Κυριακή(!) έβαλαν και τις πλάκες του πεζοδρόμιου που είχαν σκάψει στην 460. Ακόμα όμως δεν ακούγονται οι ανεμιστήρες.

----------


## matalos

Πάντως παιδιά μπορεί να μην εχει μπει σε λειτουργία ακόμη η 455 (Στράβωνος & Ξενοπούλου) αλλα απο την χαρά μου παράγγειλα TV Box, όπως καναμε παλιά οταν θέλαμε να αγοράσουμε αυτοκίνητο πρώτα παίρναμε το ραδιόφωνο.

----------


## douke

Δεν δίνει κανείς διαθεσημοτητα ακόμα

----------


## aguila21

Για Πελοπίδα και Πελασγίας κάτω από τη Θηβών η Forthnet δίνει διαθεσιμότητα VDSL.Πάνω από τη Θηβών δεν το βλέπω πριν το τέλος Φεβρουαρίου...

----------


## ΔΙΚΑΣΤΗΣ

> Για Πελοπίδα και Πελασγίας κάτω από τη Θηβών η Forthnet δίνει διαθεσιμότητα VDSL.Πάνω από τη Θηβών δεν το βλέπω πριν το τέλος Φεβρουαρίου...


 Ο ΟΤΕ δινει διαθεσιμοτητα παντως σε αρκετες καμπινες πανω απο την θηβων και στην Νεα Ζωη ,στελνει εξοπλισμο  αλλα καθυστερει χαρακτηριστικα στην συνδεση  περα απο το 12 εργασιμες μερες που  λενε .

----------


## aguila21

Για την Οσίου Δαυίδ δε δίνει διαθεσιμότητα.Αλλά όπως και να έχει περιμένω τη Forthnet δεν έχω σκοπό να αλλάξω εταιρεία.

----------


## ΔΙΚΑΣΤΗΣ

Απο τις 21/11 που ζητησα fiber 100  ακομα δεν με εχουν συνδεσει, ενω εχουν στειλει  speedport  kai ups .Σε τηλεφωνικη επικοινωνια σημερα το πρωι στις 9  μου ειπαν οπως εντος 3 ωρων θα με καλεσει καποιος απο το τεχνικο τμημα σχετικα με την καθυστερηση  της συνδεσης .
Ακομα ουτε φωνη ουτε ακροαση πραγμα που θεωρω απαραδεκτο για τον ΟΤΕ  και το επιπεδο εξυπηρετησης πελατων που οφειλει να εχει .

----------


## fearhome21

> Απο τις 21/11 που ζητησα fiber 100  ακομα δεν με εχουν συνδεσει, ενω εχουν στειλει  speedport  kai ups .Σε τηλεφωνικη επικοινωνια σημερα το πρωι στις 9  μου ειπαν οπως εντος 3 ωρων θα με καλεσει καποιος απο το τεχνικο τμημα σχετικα με την καθυστερηση  της συνδεσης .
> Ακομα ουτε φωνη ουτε ακροαση πραγμα που θεωρω απαραδεκτο για τον ΟΤΕ  και το επιπεδο εξυπηρετησης πελατων που οφειλει να εχει .


Ξέρεις τι να κάνεις. 
*Spoiler:*

----------


## mike_871

στην 489 εμφανιζει Το αίτημά σου θα πρέπει να διερευνηθεί περισσότερο εδω και 2 βδομαδες

----------


## aligatoras

Ενημερωτικά στην 435 από το Σάββατο έχω πλέον VDSL με Nova. 50/5 ενώ ο ΟΤΕ δίνει διαθεσιμότητα και για 100. Από το draytek 2860 το οποίο συχρόνισε αυτόματα και γύρισε μόνο του σε προφιλ VDSL από ADSL βλέπω ότι το vectoring είναι ενεργοποιημένο. Περίπου 20 ημέρες έκανε να ολοκληρωθεί η ενεργοποίηση. στην ουσία ενεργοποίησαν μια ημέρα μετά το τέλος του SLA τους. 

μιρκή λεπτομέρεια. δεν λειτουργεί το τηλέφωνο.

----------


## ΔΙΚΑΣΤΗΣ

> Ενημερωτικά στην 435 από το Σάββατο έχω πλέον VDSL με Nova. 50/5 ενώ ο ΟΤΕ δίνει διαθεσιμότητα και για 100. Από το draytek 2860 το οποίο συχρόνισε αυτόματα και γύρισε μόνο του σε προφιλ VDSL από ADSL βλέπω ότι το vectoring είναι ενεργοποιημένο. Περίπου 20 ημέρες έκανε να ολοκληρωθεί η ενεργοποίηση. στην ουσία ενεργοποίησαν μια ημέρα μετά το τέλος του SLA τους. 
> 
> μιρκή λεπτομέρεια. δεν λειτουργεί το τηλέφωνο.


Σε ποια οδο ειναι η 435?

----------


## aligatoras

Πελοπίδα. Είναι η πρώτη πάνω από τη Δωδεκαννήσου.

- - - Updated - - -




> Σε ποια οδο ειναι η 435?


Πελοπίδα. Είναι η πρώτη πάνω από τη Δωδεκαννήσου κοντά στο "Μαγκάλι"

----------


## Stathisgr

80 μέρες μετά αύριο, αναμένω τηλέφωνο από τη Vodafone με νέα δικαιολογία και γιατί δεν έχω VDSL και γιατί μου κάνανε προπώληση. Αν αύριο δεν έχω θα απαιτήσω λύση συμβολαίου χωρίς δεσμεύσεις.

----------


## dmitspan

Αφού περίμενες 80 μέρες τότε περίμενε μέχρι να ενεργοποιηθεί η vdsl. Απλώς ζήτα να σε χρεώσουν για ADSL. Ο ΟΤΕ σου δίνει VDSL? Εάν ναι λύστο

----------


## Stathisgr

> Αφού περίμενες 80 μέρες τότε περίμενε μέχρι να ενεργοποιηθεί η vdsl. Απλώς ζήτα να σε χρεώσουν για ADSL. Ο ΟΤΕ σου δίνει VDSL? Εάν ναι λύστο


Έκανα βλακεία που περίμενα αλλά βαρέθηκα να ασχολούμαι, ειλικρινά. Πίστωση μου έχουν κάνει ήδη, ο ΟΤΕ λέει ναι στο site, όχι από κατάστημα, γι αυτό και η τσατίλα που μου το πούλησαν. Τι να πω, στο κάτω κάτω φταίω εγώ που περίμενα τόσο.

----------


## Mike88

Σκαμμενο κανα μηνα και βαλε... ΕΙμαστε για γελια λεμε και με τον ΟΤΕ να με γλεντα στην τραμπαλα σε ms, Down/upload !!! Oι ευθυνες παντα βεβαια στην ΔΕη για το χαλι τουτο. Ημερομηνια αποκαταστασης το αγνωστο με βαρκα την ΕΛΠΙΔΑ...!!! Το σημειο ειναι Πελοπιδα και Αγιου Πολυκαρπου γωνια.

----------


## ΔΙΚΑΣΤΗΣ

> Σκαμμενο κανα μηνα και βαλε... ΕΙμαστε για γελια λεμε και με τον ΟΤΕ να με γλεντα στην τραμπαλα σε ms, Down/upload !!! Oι ευθυνες παντα βεβαια στην ΔΕη για το χαλι τουτο. Ημερομηνια αποκαταστασης το αγνωστο με βαρκα την ΕΛΠΙΔΑ...!!! Το σημειο ειναι Πελοπιδα και Αγιου Πολυκαρπου γωνια.


Ναι περναω απο εκει συχνα ,πραγματικα ειναι πολυ καιρο σε αυτη την κατασταση ,απαραδεκτο .
Δεν φτανει που σαν δημος ξεκινησαν τα εργα με τρομακτικη καθυστερηση εχουμε και κωλυσιεργειες στην τελικη φαση που θα επρεπε να τρεχουμε ...

----------


## man with no name

Έχουν περάσει τρείς εβδομάδες από την ρευματοδότηση και διαθεσιμότητα μηδέν.Σε πόσο καιρό να υπολογίζω περίπου;
Η φάση είναι ότι εδώ και πέντε μέρες κάθε δύο με τρείς ώρες αποσυνδέσεις κάργα,έχω απελπιστεί και δεν βλέπω φώς στον ορίζοντα.

----------


## panos19744

Καλησπέρα εγώ είμαι στην αγίου βασιλείου ψηλά μπαίνω στο site της cosmote να δω διαθεσιμότητα,και μου λέει:Το αίτημά σας θα πρέπει να διερευνηθεί περισσότερο. Καλέστε μας στο 13888.Άρα μπορώ να βάλω vdsl;

----------


## ΔΙΚΑΣΤΗΣ

Εμενα απο 23/11 σημερα μου εδωσαν fiber 100

----------


## teo74

> Εμενα απο 23/11 σημερα μου εδωσαν fiber 100


16 μήνες χωρίς ρεύμα!!!καμπίνα  260 Σοφοκλή Βενιζέλου και Τζων κεννεντυ έξω απ το εκκλησάκι της Αγίας τριάδας!!!! Ακούει κανείς???? Ο Θεός ίσως??

----------


## ΔΙΚΑΣΤΗΣ

> 16 μήνες χωρίς ρεύμα!!!καμπίνα  260 Σοφοκλή Βενιζέλου και Τζων κεννεντυ έξω απ το εκκλησάκι της Αγίας τριάδας!!!! Ακούει κανείς???? Ο Θεός ίσως??


Σε καταλαβαινω εμενα ειχε 13 μηνες χωρις ρευμα ...

----------


## gegeor

> 16 μήνες χωρίς ρεύμα!!!καμπίνα  260 Σοφοκλή Βενιζέλου και Τζων κεννεντυ έξω απ το εκκλησάκι της Αγίας τριάδας!!!! Ακούει κανείς???? Ο Θεός ίσως??


είναι  το  ίδιο σε πολλές  ακόμα  φίλε...δυστυχώς....14 , 15 ,16 μηνες έχουν μπει  καμπίνες και  ακόμα  χωρίς  ρεύμα  και  υπηρεσίες....Το μόνο παρήγορο  είναι ότι  βλέπω  πάλι  να  σκάβουν κ να  συνεχίζουν τα  έργα  διότι  υπήρξε  ένα χρονικό διάστημα  που δεν  γινόταν  τιποτα..
ειδα πριν λίγο  σκάψιμο  στο  14ο Δημοτικό-Πτολεμαΐδος και Κορίνης  ( δεν  θυμάμαι αριθμό καμπίνας)  και  την  Παρασκευή  είχαν  σκάψει την  392  κοντά στην Αγ. Αναστασία..
Ελπίζω οι  νέοι εργολάβοι  του  πΟΤΕ να  συνεχίσουν  πιο μαζικά ...θα  δούμε
στο μεταξύ η  πάλη με  τα 4 αντε το πολύ  5 mbps  συνεχίζεται.... :Evil:

----------


## mike_871

> Έχουν περάσει τρείς εβδομάδες από την ρευματοδότηση και διαθεσιμότητα μηδέν.Σε πόσο καιρό να υπολογίζω περίπου;
> Η φάση είναι ότι εδώ και πέντε μέρες κάθε δύο με τρείς ώρες αποσυνδέσεις κάργα,έχω απελπιστεί και δεν βλέπω φώς στον ορίζοντα.


μεσα στον μηνα εστειλα καταγγελεια στον οτε και απαντησε

----------


## man with no name

> μεσα στον μηνα εστειλα καταγγελεια στον οτε και απαντησε


Και τι απάντησε;

----------


## mike_871

> Και τι απάντησε;


μεσα σε αυτον τον μηνα θα εχει διαθεσιμοτητα

----------


## karaflas

Σημερα συνδέθηκα επιτέλους !!! Με αίτηση απο τις 21/11 και ιδού τα στατιστικά !!! Τι λέτε θα πιάσω 100αρα;


Link Status Up 
Modulation Type VDSL2 
Actual Rate(Up/Down) 2996/29993 kbps 
Attainable Rate(Up/Down) 57345/133006 kbps 
Noise Margin(Up/Down) 34.8/33.4 dB 
Line Attenuation(Up/Down) 4.9/5.3 dB 
Output Power(Up/Down) -5.1/8.8 dBm 
Data Path(Up/Down) Fast/Interleaved 
Interleave Depth(Up/Down) 1/1201 
Interleave Delay(Up/Down) 0/10 ms 
INP(Up/Down) 0/4.5 symbols 
Profile 17a 
LinkEncap G.993.2_Annex_K_PTM 
CRC Errors(Up/Down) 1/0 
FEC Errors(Up/Down) 0/9

----------


## ZisisGr

> Έργα στην 415 Τώρα...live. Αν περάσει αυτή η εβδομάδα και δεν σκαψουν την 419 θα πέσω πάνω της με το αμάξι. Ίσως να έρθουν και από εδώ. Βέβαια μεσολαβούν γιορτές...οπότε ότι και να γίνει Καλό 2018 και βλέπουμε.


Πέρασε η εβδομάδα και κλασικά δεν άλλαξε τίποτα. Είναι το χειρότερο το να μην έχει σκαφτεί καν η καμπίνα και μετά να ξέρεις ότι έχεις και άλλες καθυστερήσεις μέχρι να δώσει διαθεσιμότητα και μετά να γίνει η ενεργοποίηση.

Εν το μεταξύ βλέπω καμπίνες δίπλα μου να σκάβονται και να παίρνουν ρεύμα μέσα σε μία μέρα δουλειά και η δικιά μου να είναι χεσμένη. Πλάκα μου κάνουν.

----------


## charis.

> Πέρασε η εβδομάδα και κλασικά δεν άλλαξε τίποτα. Είναι το χειρότερο το να μην έχει σκαφτεί καν η καμπίνα και μετά να ξέρεις ότι έχεις και άλλες καθυστερήσεις μέχρι να δώσει διαθεσιμότητα και μετά να γίνει η ενεργοποίηση.
> 
> Εν το μεταξύ βλέπω καμπίνες δίπλα μου να σκάβονται και να παίρνουν ρεύμα μέσα σε μία μέρα δουλειά και η δικιά μου να είναι χεσμένη. Πλάκα μου κάνουν.


εισαι λιγο ατυχος γιατι η οπτικη στην γωνια
πετα και πελοπιδα διακλαδιζετε και παει προς την 
415 και ανεβαινει την εθνικης αντιστασεως και η 
αλλη μερια στην 419 που ειναι τερματικη.
Το εχω αναφερει σε αλλο μου post για την λαθος σχεδιαση
του συγκεκριμενου σημειου.

----------


## Stathisgr

Τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ στη 350. Κουράγιο, αν και δεν το βλέπω :P

----------


## gegeor

> Τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ στη 350. Κουράγιο, αν και δεν το βλέπω :P


Εχει πάρει ρεύμα  η  350? αν  ναι  πότε ?   στην Α ΔΟΥ  είναι?

----------


## Stathisgr

Δυστυχώς δεν έχω ιδέα. Έχω την εντύπωση πως εκεί ανήκω αλλά εδώ και 80 μέρες περιμένω σαν βλάκας να συγχρονίσω σε VDSL, οπότε δεν είμαι αξιόπιστη πηγή.

----------


## ΔΙΚΑΣΤΗΣ

fiber 200  εχει παρει κανεις στο Περιστερι ?

----------


## george83

Δεν υπάρχει ακόμα 200άρι στο Περιστέρι. Μέχρι 100 υπάρχει.
Εγώ ακόμα περιμένω την 521 στην Ανθούπολη. Οι περισσότερες γύρω έχουν ρεύμα και δίνουν VDSL, η 521 ακόμα όχι..

----------


## jkoukos

Βασικά δεν υπάρχει πάνω από 100άρι πουθενά ακόμη.

----------


## DJ THEO

Κεντρο,στη Βεακη εχει ενεργοποιηθει καμια καμπινα?Ξερει κανεις?κοντευει 1.5 χρονος που κοιταμε τις καμπινες...

----------


## ΔΙΚΑΣΤΗΣ

- - - Updated - - -




> Βασικά δεν υπάρχει πάνω από 100άρι πουθενά ακόμη.


Φυσικα και υπαρχει εδωσε η 474.

ΕDIT :εκτος αν εννοεις 200  και δεν καταλαβα εγω .

----------


## jkoukos

Πως το καταλαβαίνεις το "πάνω από 100άρι";
Φυσικά και μιλάω για το 200άρι ή το 300άρι, όπου δοθούν αργότερα. Αυτό δεν είναι πάνω από το 100άρι;

----------


## man with no name

> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Φυσικα και υπαρχει εδωσε η 474.
> 
> ΕDIT :εκτος αν εννοεις 200  και δεν καταλαβα εγω .


Έχεις κάποια πληροφόρηση για την 474,γιατί ούτε στο site δίνει διαθεσιμότητα ούτε στο 13888.

----------


## pskoul

> Δυστυχώς δεν έχω ιδέα. Έχω την εντύπωση πως εκεί ανήκω αλλά εδώ και 80 μέρες περιμένω σαν βλάκας να συγχρονίσω σε VDSL, οπότε δεν είμαι αξιόπιστη πηγή.


Που να ακούσεις και το παρακάτω. Θα καραφλιασεις.

Έχω κάνει αίτηση από 8.11. Για δικούς τους λόγουςμας πήραν τηλέφωνο ξανα στις 17.11 και τη πέρασαν στις 20.11. Αφού παρέλαβα το μόντεμ σε 3 μέρες ειπα να αρχίσω να χαίρομαι...μιας και αλλο παλικάρι στο φόρουμ από την ίδια καμπίνα και ίδιο πάροχο είχε συνδεθεί (vodafone). Στις 5.12 μου έρχεται μήνυμα να βάλω εξοπλισμό και κωδικους να συνδεθώ....λεω ΕΔΏ ΕΊΜΑΣΤΕ.

Που να ήξερα ο κακομοιρης!!!!!!

Από τότε δεν έχω καθόλου ιντερνετ. Το μόντεμ στην αρχή βλέπει ακόμα adsl2 με αποτέλεσμα να μην έχω καθόλου ιντερνετ.
Το δηλώνουν βλάβη να δουν τι φταίει. Περιμένω τρεις μέρες και ακόμα τίποτα. Αρχίζω τηλέφωνα να κάνουν κάτι, με αποτέλεσμα να με βάζουν πάλι με κάποιο τρόπο σε Adsl για λίγο. Μου έρχεται μήνυμα ότι θα περάσει τεχνικό εχθές στο ΚΑΦΑΟ μαζί με Οτετζη (μαλλον).
Κάτι γίνεται κόβεται τηλέφωνο και ίντερνετ. Μετά από αρκετές ώρες επανέρχεται το τηλέφωνο αλλά από ίντερνετ τίποτα....τζιφος. Το μόντεμ δεν έχει καθόλου link.
Τους παίρνω μιλάω με το τεχνικό τμήμα και η απάντηση ως συνήθως είναι θέμα ΟΤΕ.

Με τα χίλια ζόρια μαθαίνω ότι κάτι με το dslam της καμπίνας και δεν μπορώ να συνδεθώ εγώ και υποτίθεται και άλλοι χρήστες....


Ξέρεις κάνεις τι μπορεί να παίζει....?

----------


## ΔΙΚΑΣΤΗΣ

> Έχεις κάποια πληροφόρηση για την 474,γιατί ούτε στο site δίνει διαθεσιμότητα ούτε στο 13888.


Φιλε μου η 474 ειναι στην γωνια πελοπιδα  Οσιου  δαυιδ  στο καπλανι το μαγαζι .Απο εκει παιρνω και εγω  αν δεν κανω λαθος  και εχω fiber 100 .Με το τηλ  που βαζω και την οδο βγαζει κανονικα διαθεσιμοτητα .Εκτος αν εμενα μου εδωσαν απο αλλη καμπινα .Εχω βαλει μια φωτο με τα στατιστικα της γραμμης μου .

----------


## man with no name

Απ' αυτό το καφάο παίρνω και γω αλλά δεν υπάρχει ακόμα διαθεσιμότητα.
Μήπως η γράμμη σου παίρνει από άλλο καφάο;

----------


## ΔΙΚΑΣΤΗΣ

> Απ' αυτό το καφάο παίρνω και γω αλλά δεν υπάρχει ακόμα διαθεσιμότητα.
> Μήπως η γράμμη σου παίρνει από άλλο καφάο;


Aφου το εχεις τσεκαρει εσυ ναι  τοτε λογικα παιρνω απο αλλου .
Ημουν σχεδον σιγουρος πως παιρνω απο την 474  απεχω περιπου 50 μετρα  απο αυτην και θεωρησα λογικο να παιρνω απο εκει .Δεν εχω δει αλλο καφαο πιο κοντα εκτος ισως επειδη με αργησαν στην συνδεση με πεταξαν σε κανα αλλο που ηταν διαθεσιμη η 100αρα  .Τι να πω ...
Παιρνω τηλ τωρα cosmote  να μαθω τον αριθμο .

----------


## man with no name

Στην Οσίου Δαυίδ υπάρχει κι άλλο καφαό δύο στένα πιο μέσα από τον Καπλάνη.

----------


## ΔΙΚΑΣΤΗΣ

Mολις μιλησα με το τεχνικο τμημα του ΟΤΕ.
Ειχες απολυτο δικιο  παιρνω απο την 457, μηπως ξερεις  ποια ειναι αυτη ?

----------


## man with no name

Μήπως είναι αυτή που σου λεώ επί της Οσίου Δαυίδ,κάνε μια βόλτα και τσέκαρε.

----------


## dmitspan

Παίδες ο αριθμός της καμπίνας αναγράφεται στον κατανεμητή που συνήθως βρίσκεται στην είσοδο της πολυκατοικίας. Γράφει xxx-yy. Ο xxx είναι ο αριθμός καμπίνας.

----------


## charis.

> Mολις μιλησα με το τεχνικο τμημα του ΟΤΕ.
> Ειχες απολυτο δικιο  παιρνω απο την 457, μηπως ξερεις  ποια ειναι αυτη ?


Κυλληνης και πελοπιδα εχει ενεργοποιηθεί αρκετο καιρο τωρα  και δινει vdsl30

- - - Updated - - -




> Μήπως είναι αυτή που σου λεώ επί της Οσίου Δαυίδ,κάνε μια βόλτα και τσέκαρε.


η 474  οσιου δαυιδ παρνει απο την γραμμη εθνικης αντιστασεως (υπογεια διακλαδωση)ισως καθυστέρηση λιγο.

----------


## man with no name

Απορία,πως γίνεται να παίρνει από Εθνικής Αντιστάσεως και όχι ας πούμε από Πελοπίδα ή Πελασγίας.

----------


## charis.

> Απορία,πως γίνεται να παίρνει από Εθνικής Αντιστάσεως και όχι ας πούμε από Πελοπίδα ή Πελασγίας.


Ειναι δενδροειδες  η εγκατασταση.

----------


## man with no name

Και για πόση καθυστέρηση μιλάμε...μάλλον για γενάρη 2018;

----------


## charis.

> Και για πόση καθυστέρηση μιλάμε...μάλλον για γενάρη 2018;


Για την 474 πανε στη αξιου και εθνικης αντιστασεως 470 αν εχει τελειωσει εισαι κοντα κανα 
μηνα.

----------


## ΔΙΚΑΣΤΗΣ

> Για την 474 πανε στη αξιου και εθνικης αντιστασεως 470 αν εχει τελειωσει εισαι κοντα κανα 
> μηνα.


Αρα και η 430 που ειναι στην Οσιου δαυιδ   που μενει ο ξαδερφος μου  μαλλον στην ιδια διακλαδωση υπαγεται  επομενως  θα αργησει και αυτη  :Sad:

----------


## charis.

> Αρα και η 430 που ειναι στην Οσιου δαυιδ   που μενει ο ξαδερφος μου  μαλλον στην ιδια διακλαδωση υπαγεται  επομενως  θα αργησει και αυτη


Η 430 ειναι να αλλαξει θεση αρχικα ηταν καλλιπολεος και αιγιου μετα την βαζουν επι δαυιδ και καλλιπολεος προφανος θα  κανουν γεφυρωση τωρα εσυ που σε κοντα τσεκαρε πως πανε τα εργα.

----------


## ΔΙΚΑΣΤΗΣ

> Η 430 ειναι να αλλαξει θεση αρχικα ηταν καλλιπολεος και αιγιου μετα την βαζουν επι δαυιδ και καλλιπολεος προφανος θα  κανουν γεφυρωση τωρα εσυ που σε κοντα τσεκαρε πως πανε τα εργα.


Εχει  δωσει ρευμα ο εργολαβος της ΔΕΔΗΕ   πριν 10 μερες ,εκει εχουμε  μεινει ...

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος Ρ.

Με την 460 που υποτίθεται τέλειωσαν τα έργα, πότε περιμένουμε διαθεσιμότητα; Ελπίζω όχι όσο περιμέναμε για τα σκαψίματα γιατί θα τους  :2Guns:

----------


## charis.

> Με την 460 που υποτίθεται τέλειωσαν τα έργα, πότε περιμένουμε διαθεσιμότητα; Ελπίζω όχι όσο περιμέναμε για τα σκαψίματα γιατί θα τους


Αγιου βασιλειου απο θηβων και πανω καμια καμπινα δεν εχει διαθεσιμοτητα ακομα.

----------


## dmitspan

Υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος; Ακολουθούν κάποια σειρά; Βασικά ρεύματα έχουν δοθεί;

----------


## aligatoras

ενεργοποιημένος εδω και δυο εβδομάδες στη Nova αλλά χωρίς τηλέφωνο. Τουλάχιστον έχουμε νετ. Θα μπορούσε να είναι και χειρότερα.

----------


## ΔΙΚΑΣΤΗΣ

> ενεργοποιημένος εδω και δυο εβδομάδες στη Nova αλλά χωρίς τηλέφωνο. Τουλάχιστον έχουμε νετ. Θα μπορούσε να είναι και χειρότερα.


ταχυτητα ?

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος Ρ.

> Αγιου βασιλειου απο θηβων και πανω καμια καμπινα δεν εχει διαθεσιμοτητα ακομα.


Κι όμως της Στράβωνος η καμπίνα δείχνει διαθεσιμότητα.

----------


## hirako

Καλησπέρα, 

η 367, Κορίνης και Πτολεμαΐδος, μόλις την έκλεισαν. Ανεμιστήρας λειτουργεί. Περιμένουμε να δείξει διαθεσιμότητα.

Καλές γιορτές σε όλους!

----------


## toxicgarbage

> Καλησπέρα, 
> 
> η 367, Κορίνης και Πτολεμαΐδος, μόλις την έκλεισαν. Ανεμιστήρας λειτουργεί. Περιμένουμε να δείξει διαθεσιμότητα.
> 
> Καλές γιορτές σε όλους!


Και εμεις ακόμα στο περίμενε είμαστε...

----------


## charis.

> Καλησπέρα, 
> 
> η 367, Κορίνης και Πτολεμαΐδος, μόλις την έκλεισαν. Ανεμιστήρας λειτουργεί. Περιμένουμε να δείξει διαθεσιμότητα.
> 
> Καλές γιορτές σε όλους!


Η 369  368 στην αρχιπελαγους δινουν και  50. Η 367 και η 371 ( τσακαλωφ) ειναι οι τελευταίες που περιμενουν  απο την γραμμη
 της πελασγιας.Και μαλλον θα δωσει και 50.
Λογικα μετρας μερες .

----------


## ΔΙΚΑΣΤΗΣ

> Η 369  368 στην αρχιπελαγους δινουν και  50. Η 367 και η 371 ( τσακαλωφ) ειναι οι τελευταίες που περιμενουν  απο την γραμμη
>  της πελασγιας.Και μαλλον θα δωσει και 50.
> Λογικα μετρας μερες .


Αυτο που λετε δινουν και 50 ,γιατι υπαρχει καινουρια καμπινα που να μην δινει 50 απο την στιγμη που  ειναι ενεργη ?

----------


## aligatoras

50/5

----------


## charis.

> Αυτο που λετε δινουν και 50 ,γιατι υπαρχει καινουρια καμπινα που να μην δινει 50 απο την στιγμη που  ειναι ενεργη ?


Ολες θα δωσουν 50.
Απλα σε μενα στην αρχη εδωσε 30 και για να μην περιμενω ενα μηνα μεχρι αυτοι να ειναι
καλωδιακα ετοιμοι εβαλα 30 και θα αναβαθμισω.
Απο οτι εχω δει αυτες οι καμπινες εχουν splitter μεσα πιθανως οκταρι συν ενα ζευγος οπτικων back up.

Tωρα εικαζω οτι η 50αρα παιρνει απο αλλη οπτικη αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος.

----------


## TearDrop

> Ολες θα δωσουν 50.
> Απλα σε μενα στην αρχη εδωσε 30 και για να μην περιμενω ενα μηνα μεχρι αυτοι να ειναι
> καλωδιακα ετοιμοι εβαλα 30 και θα αναβαθμισω.
> Απο οτι εχω δει αυτες οι καμπινες εχουν splitter μεσα πιθανως οκταρι συν ενα ζευγος οπτικων back up.
> 
> Tωρα εικαζω οτι η 50αρα παιρνει απο αλλη οπτικη αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος.


30 εχεις παρει απο Α/Κ και οχι απο καμπινα.

----------


## charis.

> 30 εχεις παρει απο Α/Κ και οχι απο καμπινα.


Οτι θες γραφεις...
Ειδα και καποια αλλα ποστ που εγραφες για την ΔΕΔΗΕ μουρλια...
Δεν προκειται να  σου απαντησω θα εκτεθεις...

----------


## jkoukos

> Ολες θα δωσουν 50.
> Απλα σε μενα στην αρχη εδωσε 30 και για να μην περιμενω ενα μηνα μεχρι αυτοι να ειναι
> καλωδιακα ετοιμοι εβαλα 30 και θα αναβαθμισω.
> Απο οτι εχω δει αυτες οι καμπινες εχουν splitter μεσα πιθανως οκταρι συν ενα ζευγος οπτικων back up.
> 
> Tωρα εικαζω οτι η 50αρα παιρνει απο αλλη οπτικη αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος.


Πρώτη φορά διαβάζω ότι υπάρχει ενεργή καμπίνα που δίνει 30 και όχι 50 (που θα την δώσει αργότερα).
Δεν υπάρχει άλλη οπτική ίνα για 30άρες και άλλη για 50άρες συνδέσεις.

----------


## ΔΙΚΑΣΤΗΣ

> Πρώτη φορά διαβάζω ότι υπάρχει ενεργή καμπίνα που δίνει 30 και όχι 50 (που θα την δώσει αργότερα).
> Δεν υπάρχει άλλη οπτική ίνα για 30άρες και άλλη για 50άρες συνδέσεις.


Και εγω αυτη την εντυπωση εχω .

----------


## djstamatis

η οπτικι ινα ειναι μια απο τον παροχω εξαρτατε τι θα σου δωσει

----------


## thouthou

Και εμείς που έχουμε συμφωνήσει (wind) από 08/12, "ενεργοποίηση" 16/12, και ακόμα το νέο ρούτερ δεν έχει βρει γραμμή... Μέχρι τώρα το παλιό technicolor δίνει ιντερνετ...

----------


## man with no name

Μετά από ένα μήνα αναμονής για διαθεσιμότητα στην 474 επιτέλους ήρθε η ώρα της λύτρωσης,σε 12 μερούλες ελπίζω να απολαμβάνω τα 30Mbps χωρίς προβλήματα.

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος Ρ.

Ωπα!!!!! Γιούχουουουουουουουουουουουουουουουουουουουουουυο!!!! :dance:  Ταυτόχρονα την ίδια μέρα; Χθες που έκανα τεστ Οτε και vodafone έλεγαν μη διαθέσιμο στην περιοχή σας, ΔΟΞΑ ΤΩ ΘΕΩ, φτάσαμε στην ουρά του γαιδάρου.

----------


## alexvsbcity

Ο ΟΤΕ στην 460 λέει πλέον "το αίτημα σας πρέπει να διερευνηθεί" ενώ η forthnet λέει ότι μπορώ να αναβαθμίσω σε 50 αλλά με +10,5€ ακριβό το βρισκω.

----------


## ZisisGr

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 189379 Σκαμμενο κανα μηνα και βαλε... ΕΙμαστε για γελια λεμε και με τον ΟΤΕ να με γλεντα στην τραμπαλα σε ms, Down/upload !!! Oι ευθυνες παντα βεβαια στην ΔΕη για το χαλι τουτο. Ημερομηνια αποκαταστασης το αγνωστο με βαρκα την ΕΛΠΙΔΑ...!!! Το σημειο ειναι Πελοπιδα και Αγιου Πολυκαρπου γωνια.


Ήρθε η μέρα που και αυτή η καμπίνα έκλεισε με ρεύμα κανονικά. Πλέον στην Πελοπιδα, Εθνικής αντιστάσεως, Τζων Κέννεντυ και γενικά όλη η Νέα Ζωή είναι με VDSL Ή σε αναμονή για διαθεσιμότητα.

Το μόνο αρνητικό είναι η δική μου καμπίνα, 419, η καμπίνα φάρσα. Η μοναδική σε ολόκληρη την περιοχή που ακόμα είναι σαν να μην υπάρχει. Όλες οι διπλανές έχουν πάρει ρεύμα με αποτέλεσμα πλέον να μην μπορώ να παρακολουθήσω την πορεία των έργων γιατί ολοκληρώθηκαν παντού στην περιοχή μου εκτός από τη δικιά μου.

Το 2018 είναι σχεδόν εδώ και εγώ συνεχίζω να ανεβάζω βίντεο στο youtube καθημερινά με 0,80 ταχύτητα. Και να με ευνουχιζει η προπολεμική ταχύτητα στο να κάνω livestreams με ποιότητα 360p και να βγάζουν τα μάτια τους αυτοί που με βλέπουν.

Παίζει να είμαι ο μόνος που να χρειάζεται upload σε ολόκληρο το περιστέρι...Ούτε τα 30 με νοιάζουν ούτε τα 50. Θέλω να ξεκολλησω από το 0.80 καταραμένες ΔΕΔΗΕ/ΟΤΕ/Τοξοτη/Δεν ξέρω ποιον να κραξω πια...

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος Ρ.

Μολις  μιλησα με vodafone οντως δινει διαθεσιμοτητα η 460, αιτηθηκα αναβαθμισης σε 15 μερες θα εχω 50αρα με 31 ευρω ναιαιαιαιαιαιαι

- - - Updated - - -




> Ήρθε η μέρα που και αυτή η καμπίνα έκλεισε με ρεύμα κανονικά. Πλέον στην Πελοπιδα, Εθνικής αντιστάσεως, Τζων Κέννεντυ και γενικά όλη η Νέα Ζωή είναι με VDSL Ή σε αναμονή για διαθεσιμότητα.
> 
> Το μόνο αρνητικό είναι η δική μου καμπίνα, 419, η καμπίνα φάρσα. Η μοναδική σε ολόκληρη την περιοχή που ακόμα είναι σαν να μην υπάρχει. Όλες οι διπλανές έχουν πάρει ρεύμα με αποτέλεσμα πλέον να μην μπορώ να παρακολουθήσω την πορεία των έργων γιατί ολοκληρώθηκαν παντού στην περιοχή μου εκτός από τη δικιά μου.
> 
> Το 2018 είναι σχεδόν εδώ και εγώ συνεχίζω να ανεβάζω βίντεο στο youtube καθημερινά με 0,80 ταχύτητα. Και να με ευνουχιζει η προπολεμική ταχύτητα στο να κάνω livestreams με ποιότητα 360p και να βγάζουν τα μάτια τους αυτοί που με βλέπουν.
> 
> Παίζει να είμαι ο μόνος που να χρειάζεται upload σε ολόκληρο το περιστέρι...Ούτε τα 30 με νοιάζουν ούτε τα 50. Θέλω να ξεκολλησω από το 0.80 καταραμένες ΔΕΔΗΕ/ΟΤΕ/Τοξοτη/Δεν ξέρω ποιον να κραξω πια...


Τοξότης δεν υφίσταται πια, νιώθω ακριβώς όπως εσύ γιατί κι εγώ έλεγα για την καμπίνα 460 ότι ήταν καταραμένη, απ τη στιγμή που έφυγε ο Τοξότης σε μία εβδομάδα απ την νέα εργολαβική έσκαψαν και ένα μήνα μετά δόθηκε διαθεσιμότητα, κάνε υπομονή φίλε ειλικρινά στο λέω κι όχι για παρηγοριά, πολύ άμεσα θα τελειώσει και σένα η περιπέτειά σου, καλή χρονιά.

----------


## ΔΙΚΑΣΤΗΣ

> Μετά από ένα μήνα αναμονής για διαθεσιμότητα στην 474 επιτέλους ήρθε η ώρα της λύτρωσης,σε 12 μερούλες ελπίζω να απολαμβάνω τα 30Mbps χωρίς προβλήματα.


Επιτελους  ηρθε η ωρα να φυγουμε απο τον ιντερνετικο μεσαιωνα που ειμασταν καταδικασμενοι  τοσο καιρο .
Btw h 430 στην Οσιου δαυιδ  ακομα δεν δινει διαθεσιμοτητα εχει 3 βδομαδες  σχεδον που ρευματοδοτηθηκε .

----------


## man with no name

Παρεμπιπτόντως η τιμή της 30ρας που αναγράφεται στο site στα 29,90 είναι για νέους συνδρομητές,για υφιστάμενους πελάτες είναι στα 31,65.

----------


## ΔΙΚΑΣΤΗΣ

> Παρεμπιπτόντως η τιμή της 30ρας που αναγράφεται στο site στα 29,90 είναι για νέους συνδρομητές,για υφιστάμενους πελάτες είναι στα 31,65.


Nαι ειναι η γνωστη πολιτικη για προσελκυση νεων πελατων ,δεν ξερω κατα ποσο αυτο ειναι δικαιο για τους ηδη πελατες της καθε εταιρειας.

----------


## man with no name

Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν αναγράφουν σε κάποιο σημείο ότι η τιμή ισχύει για νέους πελάτες και φυσικά αυτό που αναφέρεις ότι δεν είναι δίκαιο για τους υφιστάμενους.

----------


## alexvsbcity

Εγώ σήμερα πήρα forthnet και cosmote και μου είπαν ότι δεν είναι ακόμα διαθέσιμο στην καμπίνα. 
Στην forthnet η δικαιολογία, για ποιο λόγο βγάζει διαθέσιμο, μου φαίνεται το λιγότερο γελοία, μου είπε η κοπέλα ότι μπορεί επειδή είχα vdsl στο προηγούμενο σπίτι μου το σύστημα μπερδεύτηκε και έβγαλε και στο τωρινό, πράγμα που δεν ισχύει γιατί δυο χρόνια τώρα που είμαι στο σπίτι αυτό έχω δοκιμάσει άπειρες φορές και πάντα μου έβγαζε άκυρο.

Όλα τα παραπάνω για την 460. Ελπίζω Κωνσταντίνε η Vodafone να μην κάνει τις γνωστές μαλακίες για να κρατήσουν πελάτες. Όπως και να έχει η ουρά έμεινε.

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος Ρ.

> Εγώ σήμερα πήρα forthnet και cosmote και μου είπαν ότι δεν είναι ακόμα διαθέσιμο στην καμπίνα. 
> Στην forthnet η δικαιολογία, για ποιο λόγο βγάζει διαθέσιμο, μου φαίνεται το λιγότερο γελοία, μου είπε η κοπέλα ότι μπορεί επειδή είχα vdsl στο προηγούμενο σπίτι μου το σύστημα μπερδεύτηκε και έβγαλε και στο τωρινό, πράγμα που δεν ισχύει γιατί δυο χρόνια τώρα που είμαι στο σπίτι αυτό έχω δοκιμάσει άπειρες φορές και πάντα μου έβγαζε άκυρο.
> 
> Όλα τα παραπάνω για την 460. Ελπίζω Κωνσταντίνε η Vodafone να μην κάνει τις γνωστές μαλακίες για να κρατήσουν πελάτες. Όπως και να έχει η ουρά έμεινε.


Μα μου βγάζει κι ο ΟΤΕ διαθεσιμότητα, πρώτα εκεί είδα και μετά πήγα στην σελίδα της Vodafone, είδες και τη φωτό; Πάω να κάνω πάλι τεστ.

----------


## Mirmidon

> Παρεμπιπτόντως η τιμή της 30ρας που αναγράφεται στο site στα 29,90 είναι για νέους συνδρομητές,για υφιστάμενους πελάτες είναι στα 31,65.


Αν αναφέρεσε στην Cosmote είσε λάθος.

----------


## alexvsbcity

Εμένα μου βγάζει το αίτημα σας πρέπει να διερευνηθεί περισσότερο (με Διεύθυνση όχι αριθμό). Εσύ δοκιμάζεις με αριθμό ΟΤΕ.
Μακάρι πάντως να είναι "πρόβλημα" των παιδιών στην τηλεφωνική υποστήριξη των εταιρειών.

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος Ρ.

> Εμένα μου βγάζει το αίτημα σας πρέπει να διερευνηθεί περισσότερο (με Διεύθυνση όχι αριθμό). Εσύ δοκιμάζεις με αριθμό ΟΤΕ.
> Μακάρι πάντως να είναι "πρόβλημα" των παιδιών στην τηλεφωνική υποστήριξη των εταιρειών.


Κι όμως με διεύθυνση δοκιμάζω αφού δεν έχω αριθμό στον ΟΤΕ, vodafone είμαι, εκεί βάζω με αριθμό και λέει επίσης ότι έχει διαθεσιμότητα, δεν μπορεί να κάνουν λάθος γιατί δοκίμαζα κάθε μέρα και μέχρι προχθές κανένας τους δεν έδινε διαθεσιμότητα, ό,τι έγινε έγινε κατά τη διάρκεια της χθεσινής μέρας. Μήπως δεν παίρνεις απ την 460;

----------


## ΔΙΚΑΣΤΗΣ

> Εμένα μου βγάζει το αίτημα σας πρέπει να διερευνηθεί περισσότερο (με Διεύθυνση όχι αριθμό). Εσύ δοκιμάζεις με αριθμό ΟΤΕ.
> Μακάρι πάντως να είναι "πρόβλημα" των παιδιών στην τηλεφωνική υποστήριξη των εταιρειών.


Eισαι σιγουρος οτι παιρνεις απο την 460? Γιατι ειχα και εγω το ιδιο θεμα απο αλλη νομιζα πως επαιρνα και τελικα απο αλλη πηρα .

----------


## alexvsbcity

Είμαι 50 μέτρα μακριά δεν υπάρχει κοντά άλλη καμπίνα και εκει που καταλήγουν τα καλώδια του ΟΤΕ στο σπίτι γράφει 460 επάνω.

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος Ρ.

> Είμαι 50 μέτρα μακριά δεν υπάρχει κοντά άλλη καμπίνα και εκει που καταλήγουν τα καλώδια του ΟΤΕ στο σπίτι γράφει 460 επάνω.


Τι να σου πω, επειδή και μένα μου φαινόταν απίστευτο έχω κάνει από χθες 20 τεστ διαθεσιμότητας με διεύθυνση στον Οτε και με αριθμό στη Vodafone κι όλα δείχνουν ό,τι επισύναψα πιο πάνω στις φωτό, διαθεσιμότητα για τα 30 και 50.

----------


## man with no name

> Αν αναφέρεσε στην Cosmote είσε λάθος.


Nαι στην Cosmote αναφέρθηκα,για πες μου που είμαι λάθος.

----------


## Mirmidon

> Nαι στην Cosmote αναφέρθηκα,για πες μου που είμαι λάθος.


Αυτό που έγραψες είναι διαφορετικό από την πραγματικότητα.

----------


## man with no name

> Αυτό που έγραψες είναι διαφορετικό από την πραγματικότητα.


Τι εννοείς;

----------


## Pokas

> Αυτό που έγραψες είναι διαφορετικό από την πραγματικότητα.


Δεν ξερω σε τι αναφέρεται ο καθένας σας ακριβώς αλλά εγώ έκανα τηλεφωνικά την αναβάθμιση και άλλες τιμές έχουν στο site άλλες στο τηλέφωνο. Η πρώτη κυρία που μίλησα μου είπε οτι αυτές οι χαμηλές τιμές είναι για φορητότητα(μούφες).
Η δεύτερη κυρία μου ανέφερε ότι άλλες τιμές όταν κάνεις αίτηση τηλεφωνικά άλλες στην τηφ. εξυπηρέτηση και ότι αν θέλω να πάρω τις τιμές αυτές να κάνω Online Chat στο site. ( οτι να ναι)

Αρα γενικά παίζει πρόβλημα με τις τιμές...

----------


## man with no name

Αυτά ακριβώς που έγραψες παραπάνω μου είπαν και μένα,τώρα τι εννοεί ο φίλος μας δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω.

----------


## alexvsbcity

Σε συνέχεια της αναζήτησής μου στο κόσμο των εταιρειών παροχής ίντερνετ, μίλησα σήμερα πάλι με την εξυπηρέτηση της forthnet και μου είπαν ότι μπορώ να αναβαθμίσω σε 50mbps αλλά από τρίτη που θα ανοίξει το τμήμα.

----------


## Mirmidon

> Αυτά ακριβώς που έγραψες παραπάνω μου είπαν και μένα,τώρα τι εννοεί ο φίλος μας δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω.


Γράφω καθαρά και κατανοητά Ελληνικά. Δεν φταίω αν δεν αντιλαμβάνεσε τι διαβάζεις. Αν δεν εργάζεσε για την Cosmote ή δεν έχεις συνάψει συμβόλαιο ή δεν γνωρίζεις άτομο που να το εμπιστεύεσε ότι η πληροφορία που σου δίνει σχετικά με τις τιμές μεταξύ νέου και υφηστάμενου πελάτη είναι αληθής, τα όσα γράφεις εδώ για τις τιμές είναι διαφορετικά από την πραγματικότητα. Τώρα αν πράγματι κάποιος ήταν ήδη συνδρομητής  και έχει συνάψει συμβόλαιο για VDSL με χειρότερη τιμή από εκείνη που δίνουν σε νέο πελάτη είναι απλά άτυχος και δεν ξέρει να παζαρεύει.

Σε γενικές γραμμές πιστεύω ότι τα όσα έγραψες στο #4206 δεν ισχύουν.

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος Ρ.

> Γράφω καθαρά και κατανοητά Ελληνικά. Δεν φταίω αν δεν αντιλαμβάνεσε τι διαβάζεις. Αν δεν εργάζεσε για την Cosmote ή δεν έχεις συνάψει συμβόλαιο ή δεν γνωρίζεις άτομο που να το εμπιστεύεσε ότι η πληροφορία που σου δίνει σχετικά με τις τιμές μεταξύ νέου και υφηστάμενου πελάτη είναι αληθής, τα όσα γράφεις εδώ για τις τιμές είναι διαφορετικά από την πραγματικότητα. Τώρα αν πράγματι κάποιος ήταν ήδη συνδρομητής  και έχει συνάψει συμβόλαιο για VDSL με χειρότερη τιμή από εκείνη που δίνουν σε νέο πελάτη είναι απλά άτυχος και δεν ξέρει να παζαρεύει.
> 
> Σε γενικές γραμμές πιστεύω ότι τα όσα έγραψες στο #4206 δεν ισχύουν.


Μην είσαι τόσο απόλυτος, με τη vodafone παλιότερα και τώρα ισχύει ότι αν δεν δουν αίτηση φορητότητας δεν κάνουν καλύτερη τιμή. Πριν χρόνια πλήρωνα συμβόλαιο 50 ευρώ με χρόνους ξεφτίλα και συζητώντας με συνάδελφο στη δουλιά διαπίστωσα ότι είχε καλύτερους χρόνους σαν νέος συνδρομητής και με 40 ευρώ, τρελλάθηκα πήρα τηλέφωνο και άκουσα έκπληκτος να μου λένε ότι δυστυχώς δεν μπορούν να μ αναβαθμίσουν και μένα σ αυτό το πρόγραμμα, τρελλάθηκα και έκανα αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ να φύγω απ τη vodafone, μετά από 3 μέρες με πήρε η vodafone που είδε την αίτηση φορητότητας και μου έκανε προσφορά καλύτερη απ του συνάδελφου και με ακόμα λιγότερα λεφτά, τους το είπα κατάμουτρα "ρε παιδιά πριν μια βδομάδα σας παρακαλούσα να μου κάνετε καλύτερο πρόγραμμα αλλά με φτύσατε, έπρεπε δηλαδή να δείτε ότι φεύγω για να μου προτείνετε καλύτερο;" Δεν βγάζεις άκρη, το κόλπο το χω βρει πάντως, από τότε κάθε 3-4 χρόνια κάνω μία αίτηση σε άλλο δίκτυο και μου ρίχνουν το κοστολόγιο στο υπάρχον, όπως και να χει όμως πιο οικονομική απ τη vodafone δεν υπάρχει. Οσες φορές μ έχουν πάρει από άλλες εταιρίες για προσφορά και τους λέω τι χρόνους έχω και τι πληρώνω μου λένε ευγενικά, "ευχαριστούμε πολύ γειά σας", ξέρουν ότι δεν μπορούν να κοντράρουν.

----------


## Fiber100

Καλησπερα μενω σαρανταπορου εχω cosmote vdsl 50 απο τον ιανουριο 17 χωρης voip λογω οτι ειχε προβλημα η καμπινα στην μιλτιαδου. Καλυτερα βεβαια...δεν ειχα καποιο θεμα..κατεβαζα 5-6MB 45 σχεδον speedtest.. αρχες του μηνα πηγα wind 2 δεκεμβριου και εκανα αιτηση 100 ...εχθες αλλαξε η γραμμη και μου δειχνει download.99995 kbps και 10000 kbps. Upload..μεχρι εδω με ρουτερ speedport entry2i και μεσα απο της wind zyxel.. μπαχατελα...αλλα στο download ftp ειμαι απο 6MB εως 30 ασταθες.δηλαδη ασχετο και speedtest 47.το. upload 1.2 MB. 9 με 11. Περιπου upload...περιμενω ρουτερ απο wind fiber καινουργιο ..υποψιν ειμαι ακομα vdsl2 17a...

----------


## toxicgarbage

Δεν ξέρω τι κάνετε εσείς αλλά εγώ ακόμα στο περίμενε είμαι... Ούτε διαθεσιμότητα δεν βγάζει. (Στραβωνος & γρ. Ξενόπουλου)

----------


## dmitspan

453 μια από τα ίδια.

----------


## ZisisGr

419 δεν έχουν σκάψει καν για ρεύμα. Αλλά υπομονή, μέχρι τέλος του χρόνου....oh wait...

----------


## ΔΙΚΑΣΤΗΣ

Ειναι μια παρτιδα καμπινων στην νεα ζωη που δεν εχουν δωσει ρευμα η' διαθεσιμοτητα μαλλον ειναι θεμα διακλαδωσης ,δεν παιρνουν  απο τον ¨"κομβο" της Πελοπιδας .

----------


## Jazzer

ΔΙΚΑΣΤΗ ρίξε ποινές για την ολιγωρία των υπευθύνων !  :Razz: 
Καλή χρονιά να έχουμε και εύχομαι σύντομα ενεργοποιήσεις σε όλες τις καμπίνες !

----------


## ΔΙΚΑΣΤΗΣ

> ΔΙΚΑΣΤΗ ρίξε ποινές για την ολιγωρία των υπευθύνων ! 
> Καλή χρονιά να έχουμε και εύχομαι σύντομα ενεργοποιήσεις σε όλες τις καμπίνες !


Μακαρι να μπορουσα ισοβια ανευ ελαφρυντικων  θα εριχνα.Μας επρηξαν τα συκωτια τοσα χρονια  μεχρι  να αποκτησουμε γρηγορο ιντερνετ ,με τις τριτοκοσμικες ταχυτητες που ειχαμε και μερικοι εχουν ακομα .
Δεν σηκωνει αλλη ολιγωρια ,βαρεθηκαμε ...

----------


## computer

Εγω που μένω κοντα στην καμπινα 460 μου βγαζει μηνυμα ο ΟΤΕ οτι το αιτημα σας πρεπει να διερευνηθει περισσοτερο.

----------


## Mirmidon

> Εγω που μένω κοντα στην καμπινα 460 μου βγαζει μηνυμα ο ΟΤΕ οτι το αιτημα σας πρεπει να διερευνηθει περισσοτερο.


Λογικά κοντεύεις να αποκτήσεις διαθεσημότητα.

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος Ρ.

> Εγω που μένω κοντα στην καμπινα 460 μου βγαζει μηνυμα ο ΟΤΕ οτι το αιτημα σας πρεπει να διερευνηθει περισσοτερο.


Μένεις κοντά αλλά το θέμα είναι παίρνεις απ αυτήν; Πως γίνεται εμένα και μου δείχνει διαθεσιμότητα; Με διεύθυνση βάζω στο επίσημο σάιτ τους και δείχνει κανονικά, το ίδιο κι η Vodafone που είμαι συνδρομητής της.

Υ.Γ. Ρε παιδιά είναι φοβερό, έκανα τεστ για τον γείτονα απέναντι, ίδια οδός διαφορά δύο μονάδων στον αριθμό, του γράφει ότι πρέπει να διερευνηθεί περισσότερο, τι στο καλό γίνεται; Εγώ όσες φορές κι αν κάνω μου βγάζει διαθέσιμο στην περιοχή σας, πως είναι δυνατόν;

----------


## alexvsbcity

Σήμερα έκανα αίτηση στην forthnet αλλά ακόμα κρατάω μικρό καλάθι. Θα ενημερώσω.

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος Ρ.

Μάλλον με βλέπω χωρίς vdsl, είναι εντελώς απίθανο να βάζω όλους τους αριθμούς της Καρυάτιδος και να γράφει ότι το αίτημα χρήζει περαιτέρω διερεύνησης και μόνο στον δικό μου αριθμό να δείχνει διαθεσιμότητα; Τι διάλο ούτε τον Θεό να είχα βύσμα, ξέρει κανείς τι συμβαίνει; Οχι τίποτα άλλο αλλά επειδή κι η vodafone δείχνει διαθεσιμότητα με βλέπω να πληρώνω vdsl για 4mbps!

----------


## johnny_gra

Εγω παιδια παιρνω απο την καμπινα τελαμωνος κ αρτοξινου στην αγια μαρινα. 

Το ιστορικο εχει ως εξης:
1. Σκαψιμο για να αλλαχτει η καμπινα, τελικα δεν την αλλαξανε κ κλεισανε κ την τρυπα
2. Ολες οι καμπινες εδω ειναι αλλαγμενες απο σεπτεμβρη του 16 κ απο οκτωμβρη 17 δινουν σιγα σιγα διαθεσιμοτητα.
3. Τεχνικος που πετυχα στον δρομο μου ειπε οτι η καμπινα θα αλλαχτει καποια στιγμη, δεν ξερουν ουτε αυτοι ποτε αλλα υπαρχει ''μεγαλο προβλημα''
4. Τεχνικος που πετυχα παλι μου πε οτι η καμπινα δεν αλλαχτηκε επειδη το σπιτι στο οποιο ηταν να μπει η νεα καμπινα δεν την ηθελε

Αυτο που θελω εγω ειναι αν καποιος απο εσας γνωριζει να μου πει που να απευθυνθω για το προβλημα(σε καταστηματα κ τηλεφωνα δεν βγαινει ακρη)
Εγω προσωπικα σπιτι κλειδωνω στα 2mbps και αυτα δεν ειναι σταθερα. Δεν γινεται αλλο με αυτο το ιντερνετ 2018.
Καποιος να με φερει σε επαφη να μαθω εστω ενα χρονοδιαγραμμα η να κινησω διαδικασιες για να μπει η νεα καμπινα( αν ειναι αληθεια οτι το σπιτι εκεινο εθεσε βετο).

----------


## Mirmidon

> Εγω παιδια παιρνω απο την καμπινα τελαμωνος κ αρτοξινου στην αγια μαρινα. 
> 
> Το ιστορικο εχει ως εξης:
> 1. Σκαψιμο για να αλλαχτει η καμπινα, τελικα δεν την αλλαξανε κ κλεισανε κ την τρυπα
> 2. Ολες οι καμπινες εδω ειναι αλλαγμενες απο σεπτεμβρη του 16 κ απο οκτωμβρη 17 δινουν σιγα σιγα διαθεσιμοτητα.
> 3. Τεχνικος που πετυχα στον δρομο μου ειπε οτι η καμπινα θα αλλαχτει καποια στιγμη, δεν ξερουν ουτε αυτοι ποτε αλλα υπαρχει ''μεγαλο προβλημα''
> 4. Τεχνικος που πετυχα παλι μου πε οτι η καμπινα δεν αλλαχτηκε επειδη το σπιτι στο οποιο ηταν να μπει η νεα καμπινα δεν την ηθελε
> 
> Αυτο που θελω εγω ειναι αν καποιος απο εσας γνωριζει να μου πει που να απευθυνθω για το προβλημα(σε καταστηματα κ τηλεφωνα δεν βγαινει ακρη)
> ...


Τι εννοείς ακριβώς όταν γράφεις "....να ξεκινήσω διακασίες..." Σου ανήκει  κάτι στο σημείο σχετικά και έχεις λόγο στο τι θα γίνει; Αν έχεις πχ σχέδιο κατατεθημένο στην πολεοδομία νομίζω είναι αυτονόητο τι μπορείς να κάνεις. Μιλα πρώτα με τον δικηγόρο σου, σε κάθε περίπτωση. Ειδεμή αμφιβάλω για το αν μπορείς να κάνεις το οτιδήποτε από ιόβια υπομονή ή απλώς να καταφύγεις σε άλλη λύση γρηγορότερου internet πχ δορυφορικό ή κάτι άλλο πχ να πάρεις από κάποιον καλό σου γείτονα που έχει ήδη VDSL.

----------


## dmitspan

Τι σημαίνει "δεν την ήθελε στο σπίτι του"; Στο σαλόνι του θα μπει; Άι συχτήρ πια με τον κάθε γιούφτο που νομίζει ότι ο δρόμος μπροστά του είναι ιδιόκτητος.

----------


## Mirmidon

> Τι σημαίνει "δεν την ήθελε στο σπίτι του"; Στο σαλόνι του θα μπει; Άι συχτήρ πια με τον κάθε γιούφτο που νομίζει ότι ο δρόμος μπροστά του είναι ιδιόκτητος.


Έχεις ιδέα ότι υπάρχει παρίπτωση τα σχέδια που έχουν κατατεθεί στην πολεοδομία να δείχνουν ότι το σημείο που βρίκσεται η καμπίνα είναι μέσα στον χώρο ιδιοκτησίας του; Υπάρχουν αμέτρητες τέτοιες περιπτώσεις.Θα σοθ άρεσε εσένα να έρθε άυριο  πχ η ΔΕΗ και να στήσει κολόνα μέσα στο χώρο σου;

----------


## dmitspan

Εάν όντως είναι μέσα στον χώρο του τότε οφείλει η υπηρεσία να βρει άλλη λύση, αλλά η απραγία δεν είναι μία απ'αυτές. Εγώ αναφέρομαι σε περιπτώσεις που κάποιοι παραπονιούνται επειδή για x/y λόγους τους ενοχλεί, χωρίς όμως να είναι σε δικό τους χώρο, απλώς τους ενοχλεί, τους χαλάνε τη μόστρα κλπ.

----------


## man with no name

Πριν από 5 λεπτά

----------


## Mirmidon

> Πριν από 5 λεπτά


Fast/Interleaved?

----------


## griniaris

> Fast/Interleaved?


Ναι. ετσι ειναι. τι σε παραξενευει?

----------


## Mirmidon

> Ναι. ετσι ειναι. τι σε παραξενευει?


Ξέρεις το γιατί;

----------


## Pokas

αν δεν το ζητήσεις, το σύνηθες είναι Fast/Interleaved
έχουμε δει και Interleaved/Interleaved όμως καθώς και Fast/Fast το standard όμως είναι το απο πάνω

----------


## Mirmidon

> αν δεν το ζητήσεις, το σύνηθες είναι Fast/Interleaved
> έχουμε δει και Interleaved/Interleaved όμως καθώς και Fast/Fast το standard όμως είναι το απο πάνω


Αυτά τα ξέρω και μόνος μου. Θα επιμέινω στην ερώτηση. Γνωρίζει κάποιος χριστιανός το* γιατί;*

----------


## ΔΙΚΑΣΤΗΣ

> Αυτά τα ξέρω και μόνος μου. Θα επιμέινω στην ερώτηση. Γνωρίζει κάποιος χριστιανός το* γιατί;*


Εγω γνωριζω αλλα δεν ειμαι χριστιανος .

----------


## Pokas

> Αυτά τα ξέρω και μόνος μου. Θα επιμέινω στην ερώτηση. Γνωρίζει κάποιος χριστιανός το* γιατί;*


Το ποιο γιατί;

1 Γιατί είναι standard το Fast/Interleaved ;

2 Γιατί το upload είναι σχεδόν πάντα fast;

3 Γιατί σε άλλους είναι Interleave/Interleave;


Υπάρχει και εδώ ανάλυση, αν βοηθάει

----------


## Mirmidon

> Το ποιο γιατί;
> 
> 1 Γιατί είναι standard το Fast/Interleaved ;
> 
> 2 Γιατί το upload είναι σχεδόν πάντα fast;
> 
> 3 Γιατί σε άλλους είναι Interleave/Interleave;
> 
> 
> Υπάρχει και εδώ ανάλυση, αν βοηθάει


 Ευχαριστώ, αλλά αυτά τα ξέρω. Γιατί να βάλουν interleave από τη στιγμή που όπως γράφει και στον link "...Το να εφαρμόσεις το interleaving στο  (χ) αυξάνει τη σταθερότητα της γραμμής, και περιορίζει τις αποσυνδέσεις και τις χαμηλές ταχύτητες κλειδώματος."

Σε vectoring VDSL έχουμε χαμηλές ταχύτητες και αποσυνδέσεις; Επίσης φένεται στη φωτό του φίλου ότι δεν έχει δα και πολλά λάθη η γραμμή του, για να μην πω σχεδόν καθόλου, ένεκα vectoring φυσικά. Βάζω στοίχημα ότι και τώρα να μας δείξει τα στατιστικά της γραμμής του δεν θα έχει αλλάξει κάτι. Και από όσα λέγονται, αυτό είναι το default profile στο data path δηλαδή να υπάρχει ενεργό το interleave στο Down Link. Υπάρχει όντως σοβαρός λόγος ή απλά το έχουν default γιατί ισοπεδώνουν τα πάντα λόγω έλειψης data όσων αφορά το QoS των γραμμών των ιδιωτών, για να έχουν το κέφαλι τους ήσυχο; Σε business τι ισχύει;

----------


## Pokas

> Ευχαριστώ, αλλά αυτά τα ξέρω. Γιατί να βάλουν interleave από τη στιγμή που όπως γράφει και στον link "...Το να εφαρμόσεις το interleaving στο  (χ) αυξάνει τη σταθερότητα της γραμμής, και περιορίζει τις αποσυνδέσεις και τις χαμηλές ταχύτητες κλειδώματος."
> 
> Σε vectoring VDSL έχουμε χαμηλές ταχύτητες και αποσυνδέσεις; Επίσης φένεται στη φωτό του φίλου ότι δεν έχει δα και πολλά λάθη η γραμμή του, για να μην πω σχεδόν καθόλου, ένεκα vectoring φυσικά. Βάζω στοίχημα ότι και τώρα να μας δείξει τα στατιστικά της γραμμής του δεν θα έχει αλλάξει κάτι. Και από όσα λέγονται, αυτό είναι το default profile στο data path δηλαδή να υπάρχει ενεργό το interleave στο Down Link. Υπάρχει όντως σοβαρός λόγος ή απλά το έχουν default γιατί ισοπεδώνουν τα πάντα λόγω έλειψης data όσων αφορά το QoS των γραμμών των ιδιωτών, για να έχουν το κέφαλι τους ήσυχο; Σε business τι ισχύει;


Χωρίς να είμαι ειδικός και να ξέρω την λογική, υποπτεύομαι οτι το κάνουν για να έχουν σταθερές γραμμές σε όλους γιατί η πλειοψηφία δεν έχει καλές ταχύτητες κλειδώματος. τώρα με τα χρόνια ίσως αλλάξει η πεπατημένη αλλά μόνο ο χρόνος θα το δείξει.

Σε business πακέτα ισχύει το ίδιο...

----------


## Mirmidon

> Χωρίς να είμαι ειδικός και να ξέρω την λογική, υποπτεύομαι οτι το κάνουν για να έχουν σταθερές γραμμές σε όλους γιατί η πλειοψηφία δεν έχει καλές ταχύτητες κλειδώματος. τώρα με τα χρόνια ίσως αλλάξει η πεπατημένη αλλά μόνο ο χρόνος θα το δείξει.
> 
> Σε business πακέτα ισχύει το ίδιο...


 :One thumb up:

----------


## alexvsbcity

Πριν λίγο πέτυχα τεχνικό του ΟΤΕ στην 460, όλα καλά δίνει κανονικά vdsl.
Αυτό που μου έκανε εντύπωση είναι ότι μου είπε ότι αν έχεις 24 από την συγκεκριμένη καμπίνα και μόνο μέσω ΟΤΕ θα παίρνει 24 και όχι έως 24. Τέσπα δεν με νοιάζει απλά το αναφέρω, τα καλά νέα είναι ότι επιτέλους ξεμπέρδεψαμε.

----------


## greg.chalk

Καλημέρα και καλή χρονιά. 

Θα ήθελα να να κάνω κάποιες ερωτήσεις.
Στη διεύθυνση που μένω δεν μου βγάζει διαθεσιμότητα vdsl. Στο δίπλα σπίτι έχουν ήδη βάλει vdsl. 
Ένας τείχος μας χωρίζει!
Οπότε να υποθέσω ότι ανήκουμε σε διαφορετική καμπίνα;

Επίσης πήγα στον ΟΤΕ να ρωτήσω. Μου είπαν ότι μπορώ να κάνω μια αίτηση ώστε να έρθει τεχνικός να δει μήπως μπορώ να πάρω και εγώ vdsl από την ίδια καμπίνα που παίρνει ο γείτονας. Μου είπε ο υπάλληλος ότι αυτό όμως δεν είναι σίγουρο και η πιθανότητα είναι 50% να μπορέσει να γίνει.
Αν τελικά δεν γίνεται, τότε πρέπει να περιμένω να ενεργοποιηθεί η κανονική καμπίνα που ανήκω.

Τι λέτε;
Να κάνω την αίτηση μπας και γίνεται; ή να περιμένω να ενεργοποιηθεί η κανονική καμπίνα στην οποία ανήκω;

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## PEPES

> Καλημέρα και καλή χρονιά. 
> 
> Θα ήθελα να να κάνω κάποιες ερωτήσεις.
> Στη διεύθυνση που μένω δεν μου βγάζει διαθεσιμότητα vdsl. Στο δίπλα σπίτι έχουν ήδη βάλει vdsl. 
> Ένας τείχος μας χωρίζει!
> Οπότε να υποθέσω ότι ανήκουμε σε διαφορετική καμπίνα;
> 
> Επίσης πήγα στον ΟΤΕ να ρωτήσω. Μου είπαν ότι μπορώ να κάνω μια αίτηση ώστε να έρθει τεχνικός να δει μήπως μπορώ να πάρω και εγώ vdsl από την ίδια καμπίνα που παίρνει ο γείτονας. Μου είπε ο υπάλληλος ότι αυτό όμως δεν είναι σίγουρο και η πιθανότητα είναι 50% να μπορέσει να γίνει.
> Αν τελικά δεν γίνεται, τότε πρέπει να περιμένω να ενεργοποιηθεί η κανονική καμπίνα που ανήκω.
> ...


Να περιμενεις να ενεργοποιηθει η καμπινα που ανηκεις.

----------


## greg.chalk

> Να περιμενεις να ενεργοποιηθει η καμπινα που ανηκεις.


Αν και στην αρχή χάρηκα που μου το είπε αυτό ο υπάλληλος, η πιο σώφρων λογική είναι αυτό που λες.
Ποιος ξέρει σε τι περιπέτειες θα μπορούσα να μπλέξω.

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.

----------


## dmitspan

Βλέπεις στον κατανεμητή σου τον αριθμό καμπίνας και ρωτάς τον διπλανό σου αν έχει τον ίδιο αριθμό. Εάν ναι τότε προχωράς. Εάν όμως αυτός είναι ΟΤΕ κι εσύ σε άλλο πάροχο ενδέχεται ακόμα να μην δίνει υπηρεσίες VDSL

----------


## PEPES

> Αν και στην αρχή χάρηκα που μου το είπε αυτό ο υπάλληλος, η πιο σώφρων λογική είναι αυτό που λες.
> Ποιος ξέρει σε τι περιπέτειες θα μπορούσα να μπλέξω.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.


Να σαι καλα!

----------


## Judge Dredd

Παίρνω από την 486 και από την Τετάρτη 3/1 έχω δεχτεί 6 κλήσεις από Cosmote να με αναβαθμίσουν σε vDSL, τους έχω απαντήσει και στις 6 ότι δεν καίγομαι για vDSL και ότι θα βάλω όταν θα διαθέσει ο πάροχός μου, αλλά εκεί επιμένουν, φτάνουν μέχρι και να τάζουν ότι δεν θα χρεωθώ πέναλτυ αποχώρησης, πράγμα που δεν πιστεύω φυσικά. Σήμερα το πρωί που έφευγα για δουλειά υπήρχε τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ που δούλευε στην καμπίνα προφανώς για να συνδέσει άλλους γείτονες.

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος Ρ.

Εγώ ακόμα δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω, κάνω τεστ Καρυάτιδος όλους τους αριθμούς σε όλους λέει ότι θέλει περισσότερη διερεύνηση και μόνο στο δικό μου σπίτι δίνει διαθεσιμότητα, τι παίζει; Εχω τελικά διαθεσιμότητας; Αν ναι γιατί όχι τα διπλανά σπίτια αφού κι αυτά απ την 460 παίρνουν;

----------


## alexvsbcity

> Εγώ ακόμα δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω, κάνω τεστ Καρυάτιδος όλους τους αριθμούς σε όλους λέει ότι θέλει περισσότερη διερεύνηση και μόνο στο δικό μου σπίτι δίνει διαθεσιμότητα, τι παίζει; Εχω τελικά διαθεσιμότητας; Αν ναι γιατί όχι τα διπλανά σπίτια αφού κι αυτά απ την 460 παίρνουν;


Όπως έγραψα και πιο πάνω, ο τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ μου είπε ότι η καμπίνα δίνει vdsl οπότε αν παίρνεις από την 460 θα έχεις vdsl δεν υπάρχει λόγος να το ψάχνεις παραπάνω με διεύθυνσεις, έτσι όπως είναι το Περιστέρι, άλλωστε, με τις ενεργοποιησεις καμπίνων λογικό είναι το σύστημα ελέγχου να μην είναι και το πιο αξιόπιστο.

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος Ρ.

> Όπως έγραψα και πιο πάνω, ο τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ μου είπε ότι η καμπίνα δίνει vdsl οπότε αν παίρνεις από την 460 θα έχεις vdsl δεν υπάρχει λόγος να το ψάχνεις παραπάνω με διεύθυνσεις, έτσι όπως είναι το Περιστέρι, άλλωστε, με τις ενεργοποιησεις καμπίνων λογικό είναι το σύστημα ελέγχου να μην είναι και το πιο αξιόπιστο.


Μακάρι, σε λίγο καιρό θα ξέρω, αλήθεια πόσο καιρό παίρνει να στείλουν ρούτερ και πόσο ενεργοποίηση;

----------


## alexvsbcity

Εμένα σήμερα μου έφερε το router η Courier.
Αίτηση 3/1

----------


## Matie

> Μακάρι, σε λίγο καιρό θα ξέρω, αλήθεια πόσο καιρό παίρνει να στείλουν ρούτερ και πόσο ενεργοποίηση;


Tο Router έρχεται σε λίγες μέρες, η αναθάβμιση περίπου 8 εργάσιμες.

----------


## pskoul

Δείτε στατιστικά και πείτε μου....?
Μετά από πολύ προσπάθεια μόνο με ρούτερ του εμπορίου δουλεύει η σύνδεση. Ακόμα περιμένω το πάροχο να φτιάξει το πρόβλημα που τελικά μάλλον είναι στο firmware.

----------


## ZisisGr

Γενικά έχω μια απορία. Είδε κανένας κινητικότητα; Σκάβουν πουθενά; Η γειτονιά μου τελείωσε και άφησαν μόνο τη καμπίνα μου. Έλεγα Καλά Χριστούγεννα, πλέον λέω Καλό Πάσχα...
Αλλά έχω μια διαίσθηση ότι ούτε το Πάσχα Δεν θα έχω ρεύμα στην καμπίνα.

Θα χαρώ πολύ να μάθω ότι σκάβουν έστω κάπου...Και δεν σταμάτησαν.

----------


## Zarko

Εκεί ακριβώς είναι το θέμα, ότι δεν φαίνεται να σκάβουν πουθενά το τελευταίο διάστημα. Ούτε σε εμάς στην Αλυσίδα υπάρχει κάποια κινητικότητα, που κανονικά υποτίθεται ότι περιμένουμε να τελειώσουν με εσάς στο Περιστέρι πρώτα, μπας και τελειώσουν και σε εμάς μέχρι το Πάσχα έστω. Και δεν είναι θέμα Τοξότη πλέον οι καθυστερήσεις, αφού μπήκαν και άλλοι εργολάβοι στις ηλεκτροδοτήσεις των καμπινών, πρέπει να υπάρχουν και άλλοι λόγοι που καθυστερούν τα έργα...

----------


## briganta

Κάλημέρα σε όλους και καλή χρονιά. Η κατάσταση με τις ηλεκτροδοτήσεις είναι λίγο άναρχη. Είμαι κάτοικος Άνω Λιοσίων και είχα κι εγώ την ίδια κατάσταστη με έσας. Απο εχθές εμφανίστηκαν και στη δική μου περιοχή συνεργεία της ΕΚΑΤ. Ημουν και για 2,5 χρόνια κάτοικος Περιστερίου και συγκεκριμένα Στην Κηπουπολη. Εχω ζήσει τραγικές ταχύτητες και καταλαβαίνω. Είναι περίεργο να εχεις φτάσει τόσο κοντά στην υλοποίηση και να βλεπεις αδράνεια αλλα μην απελπίζεστε. Λίγο υπομονή ακόμα.

----------


## ΔΙΚΑΣΤΗΣ

> Γενικά έχω μια απορία. Είδε κανένας κινητικότητα; Σκάβουν πουθενά; Η γειτονιά μου τελείωσε και άφησαν μόνο τη καμπίνα μου. Έλεγα Καλά Χριστούγεννα, πλέον λέω Καλό Πάσχα...
> Αλλά έχω μια διαίσθηση ότι ούτε το Πάσχα Δεν θα έχω ρεύμα στην καμπίνα.
> 
> Θα χαρώ πολύ να μάθω ότι σκάβουν έστω κάπου...Και δεν σταμάτησαν.


Σε ποια καμπινα εισαι ?Γενικα αυτη την περιοδο υπαρχει στασιμοτητα και εχουν μεινει καποιες καμπινες χωρις ενεργοποιηση αρκετο καιρο τωρα παρολο που εχουν ρευματοδοτηθει οπως η 430 .

----------


## psolord

> Δείτε στατιστικά και πείτε μου....?
> Μετά από πολύ προσπάθεια μόνο με ρούτερ του εμπορίου δουλεύει η σύνδεση. Ακόμα περιμένω το πάροχο να φτιάξει το πρόβλημα που τελικά μάλλον είναι στο firmware.


Όντως κάτι δεν πάει καλά. Έχεις πάρα πολλά λάθη για 35 λεπτά σύνδεση.

Για 4 μέρες σχεδόν έχω μόνο 4 CRC στο UP και είμαι ελάχιστα ποιο κοντά από εσένα στην καμπίνα μου. Με πολύ δραστηριότητα στη γραμμή.



Μήπως πρέπει να ενεργοποιήσεις κάνα vectoring ξέρω γω, αν δεν είναι ήδη ενεργοποιημένο; Φίλτρα κλπ έχεις ελέγξει/αφαιρέσει προσωρινά μαζί με τα τηλέφωνα, να δεις μήπως έχεις κάποιο πρόβλημα εκεί;

----------


## pskoul

> Όντως κάτι δεν πάει καλά. Έχεις πάρα πολλά λάθη για 35 λεπτά σύνδεση.
> 
> Για 4 μέρες σχεδόν έχω μόνο 4 CRC στο UP και είμαι ελάχιστα ποιο κοντά από εσένα στην καμπίνα μου. Με πολύ δραστηριότητα στη γραμμή.
> 
> 
> 
> Μήπως πρέπει να ενεργοποιήσεις κάνα vectoring ξέρω γω, αν δεν είναι ήδη ενεργοποιημένο; Φίλτρα κλπ έχεις ελέγξει/αφαιρέσει προσωρινά μαζί με τα τηλέφωνα, να δεις μήπως έχεις κάποιο πρόβλημα εκεί;


Το σεταρα μεσάνυχτα...οποτε της νύχτας τα καμώματα τα βλέπει η μέρα και γελά.
Θα το ψάξω.

Μπορεί να φταίει ότι έχω annex A αντί για Β, κλπ.

----------


## Mirmidon

> Το σεταρα μεσάνυχτα...οποτε της νύχτας τα καμώματα τα βλέπει η μέρα και γελά.
> Θα το ψάξω.
> 
> Μπορεί να φταίει ότι έχω annex A αντί για Β, κλπ.


To Annex Β είναι για ISDN φίλος. :Whistle:

----------


## pskoul

> To Annex Β είναι για ISDN φίλος.


Είπαμε δεν ειμαι γνωστής....
Quick set up του έτρεξα...

----------


## ZisisGr

> Σε ποια καμπινα εισαι ?Γενικα αυτη την περιοδο υπαρχει στασιμοτητα και εχουν μεινει καποιες καμπινες χωρις ενεργοποιηση αρκετο καιρο τωρα παρολο που εχουν ρευματοδοτηθει οπως η 430 .


Στην 419 είμαι στην πελοπίδα. Η μόνη καμπίνα στην πελοπίδα που ΔΕΝ έχει πάρει ρεύμα. Η ενεργοποίηση δηλαδή αργεί ακόμα. Και όσο βλέπω να μην γίνονται έργα πουθενά ζωντανεύει ο φόβος που είχα. Αόριστη ημερομηνία πλέον για το πότε θα θυμηθούν να ξεκινήσουν τα έργα πάλι. Ποια έργα δηλαδή; Δεν παίζει να έχει μείνει καμπίνα πλέον σε Νέα ζωή και Λόφο χωρίς ρεύμα. Όλοι εδώ μέσα αγχώνεστε για τη διαθεσιμότητα ή αν είναι καλή η σύνδεση σας και ποιο router να διαλέξετε. Εγώ θέλω ειλικρινά να παραβιάσω και να ξηλώσω τα πάντα μέσα στην 419 μπας και θυμηθούν ότι την προσπέρασαν. Δεν ξέρω κιόλας που μπορώ να κράξω για να κινητοποιηθεί κάτι, παντού λένε υπομονή. Υπομονή έκανα όσο η γειτονιά μου ήταν σε ιντερνετικό μεσαίωνα. Τώρα κυριολεκτικά έχω μείνει μόνο εγώ χωρίς ρεύμα. Δεν θέλω να σας κουράζω με τα παράπονα μου, αλλά πρέπει να τα βγάλω από μέσα μου. Αυτή η ησυχία και στο forum και στη περιοχή μου πλέον με κάνουν να αγανακτώ!

----------


## dmitspan

Δεν είσαι ο μόνος. Κι άλλες καμπίνες έχουν ξεχαστεί. Η δουλειά μας είναι ανάμεσα σε δυο καμπίνες. Αυτή που ανήκουμε τηρεί σιγή ιχθύος και η άλλη είναι ενεργή και εμπορικά διαθέσιμη εδώ και κανά μήνα, τόσο που σκεφτόμαστε να πετάξουμε καλώδιο προς την άλλη.

Το forum τι να πει; Από χρήστες αποτελείται που έχουν τα ίδια προβλήματα. Έμπαινε παλιά και ο Γιώργος που μας έλεγε εκ των έσω τι συμβαίνει αλλά δεν υπάρχει πλέον, δεν ξέρω γιατί εξαφανίστηκε

----------


## psolord

> Το σεταρα μεσάνυχτα...οποτε της νύχτας τα καμώματα τα βλέπει η μέρα και γελά.
> Θα το ψάξω.
> 
> Μπορεί να φταίει ότι έχω annex A αντί για Β, κλπ.


Καλά το Annex B στην εικόνα είναι λάθος. PSTN έχω, αλλά έχει μπαγκια το firmware.

Τα υπόλοιπα δες.

----------


## Fiber100

Είναι για γελια η για κλαματα???ΕΙΜΟΥΝ στην αναμονή 1 μηνα περιπου για ολοκλήρωση απο 50 σε 100 wind και εφόσον ορίσθηκε να ερθει ο τεχνικαριος ηρθε αλλα χωρης να μου χουν στειλει εξοπλισμό τερματικό και ρουτερ ...γέλασε και ο ίδιος οταν το εμαθε ...αντε παλι στο περιμενε!!στο διαταυτα μου συχρονιζει στο 99998 η 9 και 10000 upload...αα και δεν εχω ιντερνετ και τηλέφωνο απο χθες 10 Ιανουαρίου λογο οτι θελει νεο  voip modem fiber..και γιατι λεει vdsl2 και οχι fiber???

----------


## jkoukos

> To Annex Β είναι για ISDN φίλος.





> Καλά το Annex B στην εικόνα είναι λάθος. PSTN έχω, αλλά έχει μπαγκια το firmware.


Καμία σχέση!
Άλλο το Annex του ADSL, που όντως αναφέρεται σε είδος τηλεφωνίας και άλλο πράγμα του VDSL που αναφέρεται σε bandwidth plan, δηλαδή τις περιοχές που έχουν χωρισθεί τα Downstream και Upstream (από 3 το καθένα).
Σε VDSL, το Annex A αναφέρεται στον ορισμό των συχνοτήτων στην Αμερική και το Β στην Ευρώπη. Υπάρχουν και άλλα Annexes που ορίζουν τα ίδια σε άλλες χώρες, όπως και αρκετά που είναι δεσμευμένα για μελλοντική χρήση.

----------


## Mirmidon

> Καμία σχέση!
> Άλλο το Annex του ADSL, που όντως αναφέρεται σε είδος τηλεφωνίας και άλλο πράγμα του VDSL που αναφέρεται σε bandwidth plan, δηλαδή τις περιοχές που έχουν χωρισθεί τα Downstream και Upstream (από 3 το καθένα).
> Σε VDSL, το Annex A αναφέρεται στον ορισμό των συχνοτήτων στην Αμερική και το Β στην Ευρώπη. Υπάρχουν και άλλα Annexes που ορίζουν τα ίδια σε άλλες χώρες, όπως και αρκετά που είναι δεσμευμένα για μελλοντική χρήση.


Α ναι σωστά. Η συνήθεια με το ADSL τόσα χρόνια βλέπεις. Thanx.

----------


## psolord

:One thumb up:

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος Ρ.

Σήμερα μου ρθε το ρούτερ απ τη Vodafone, έριξε μια ματιά στο σχέδιο σύνδεσης και θέλω τη γνώμη σας σε κάτι, είμαι υποχρεωμένος να συνδέσω και το τηλέφωνο πάνω στο ρούτερ ή μπορώ να το αφήσω στο άλλο δωμάτιο όπως τώρα;

----------


## sdikr

> Σήμερα μου ρθε το ρούτερ απ τη Vodafone, έριξε μια ματιά στο σχέδιο σύνδεσης και θέλω τη γνώμη σας σε κάτι, είμαι υποχρεωμένος να συνδέσω και το τηλέφωνο πάνω στο ρούτερ ή μπορώ να το αφήσω στο άλλο δωμάτιο όπως τώρα;


Αν μιλάμε για vdsl απο καμπίνα που έχει ενεργό το vectoring ναι θα πρέπει να συνδεθεί πάνω στο router το τηλέφωνο

----------


## jkoukos

... ή να γίνει επιστροφή της τηλεφωνίας από τον router και μέσω του splitter, ώστε να συνεχίζει να δουλεύει και στις άλλες πρίζες. Φυσικά απαραίτητα θα μπει και ένα φίλτρο πριν από κάθε τηλεφωνική συσκευή.

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος Ρ.

> Αν μιλάμε για vdsl απο καμπίνα που έχει ενεργό το vectoring ναι θα πρέπει να συνδεθεί πάνω στο router το τηλέφωνο


Αυτό πως το ξέρω; Θα με καθοδηγήσουν οι τεχνικοί όταν είναι να συνδεθώ;

----------


## jkoukos

Έχει σχετικές οδηγίες μέσα στο κουτί με την συσκευή που παρέλαβες (τουλάχιστον σε αυτές του ΟΤΕ). Πιθανόν να έρθει και ο τεχνικός όταν γίνει η σύνδεση, αλλά δεν συμβαίνει πάντα.

----------


## pskoul

> Αυτό πως το ξέρω; Θα με καθοδηγήσουν οι τεχνικοί όταν είναι να συνδεθώ;


Αν το ρούτερ σου είναι το zxhn h267a τότε σου έχει 3 σχέδια σύνδεσης. Ένα είναι για voip το άλλο με σπλιτερ από την ίδια μπριζα τηλεφώνου  και το άλλο από χωριστές με χρήση φίλτρων....αν θυμάμαι καλά από το δικό μου.

Πάντως η σύνδεση είναι πάρα πολύ εύκολη.

- - - Updated - - -




> Καλά το Annex B στην εικόνα είναι λάθος. PSTN έχω, αλλά έχει μπαγκια το firmware.
> 
> Τα υπόλοιπα δες.


Τα φίλτρα ήταν κομπλέ και καινούργια όπως το σπλιτερ.

Έκανα αναβάθμιση στο firmware και τώρα πάει μια χαρά χωρίς πολλά errors.


Περιμένω στη γωνία τη Vodafone που με το δικό τους ρούτερ δεν μπορούσα να συνδεθώ (αναβοσβηνε η λυχνία του broadband) και με το που έβαλα της Tplink με τη μια συνδέθηκε και τώρα τρεχω με 50αρα. Πρέπει να έφταιγε το firmware τους που σε κάποιες συνδέσεις δεν δουλευει και προσπαθούν να το αναβαθμίσουν....ενω στα τηλέφωνα όλο το έριχναν στον ΟΤΕ.

----------


## psolord

:One thumb up:

----------


## ΔΙΚΑΣΤΗΣ

=..

- - - Updated - - -




> Στην 419 είμαι στην πελοπίδα. Η μόνη καμπίνα στην πελοπίδα που ΔΕΝ έχει πάρει ρεύμα. Η ενεργοποίηση δηλαδή αργεί ακόμα. Και όσο βλέπω να μην γίνονται έργα πουθενά ζωντανεύει ο φόβος που είχα. Αόριστη ημερομηνία πλέον για το πότε θα θυμηθούν να ξεκινήσουν τα έργα πάλι. Ποια έργα δηλαδή; Δεν παίζει να έχει μείνει καμπίνα πλέον σε Νέα ζωή και Λόφο χωρίς ρεύμα. Όλοι εδώ μέσα αγχώνεστε για τη διαθεσιμότητα ή αν είναι καλή η σύνδεση σας και ποιο router να διαλέξετε. Εγώ θέλω ειλικρινά να παραβιάσω και να ξηλώσω τα πάντα μέσα στην 419 μπας και θυμηθούν ότι την προσπέρασαν. Δεν ξέρω κιόλας που μπορώ να κράξω για να κινητοποιηθεί κάτι, παντού λένε υπομονή. Υπομονή έκανα όσο η γειτονιά μου ήταν σε ιντερνετικό μεσαίωνα. Τώρα κυριολεκτικά έχω μείνει μόνο εγώ χωρίς ρεύμα. Δεν θέλω να σας κουράζω με τα παράπονα μου, αλλά πρέπει να τα βγάλω από μέσα μου. Αυτή η ησυχία και στο forum και στη περιοχή μου πλέον με κάνουν να αγανακτώ!


Εχεις δικιο σε καταλαβαινω ...

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος Ρ.

Σήμερα που πήρα τηλέφωνο τη Vodafone μου είπε ότι δεν είναι απαραίτητο να έχω το τηλέφωνο στο ρούτερ αλλά για επιβεβαίωση αυτό θα το δούμε κατά τη σύνδεση, σήμερα μου ήρθε και μήνυμα για ενεργοποίηση εντός 12 ημερών, είδωμεν.

----------


## DJ THEO

> Σήμερα που πήρα τηλέφωνο τη Vodafone μου είπε ότι δεν είναι απαραίτητο να έχω το τηλέφωνο στο ρούτερ αλλά για επιβεβαίωση αυτό θα το δούμε κατά τη σύνδεση, σήμερα μου ήρθε και μήνυμα για ενεργοποίηση εντός 12 ημερών, είδωμεν.


Και εγω 50αρι vodafone απο καμπινα εχω με ενεργοποιημενο vectoring,αλλα η τηλεφωνια ακομα παραμενει pots και οχι voip.Aρα ενδεχεται να μη χρειαστει να συνδεσεις το τηλεφωνο πανω στο ρουτερ,αν και συντομα θα γινουν ολα voip!

----------


## jimmy08

Και γω σε αναμονή ενεργοποίησης είμαι, αλλά δυστυχώς ο ΟΤΕ παίρνει το χρόνο του. Επομένως μάλλον θα εξαντήθεί το χρονικό περιθώριο των 12 ημερών που δίνουν, οπότε πάμε από βδομάδα. 

Επιτέλους πάντως, μετά από τόσο καιρό να ξεκολλήσουμε και εμείς από τις ταχύτητες του 2005! Τον τελευταίο καιρό πάντως είχα παρατηρήσει και πτώση της ταχύτητας κατά 1,5mbps περίπου...

----------


## alexvsbcity

Εμένα σήμερα είναι η δέκατη μέρα από την αίτηση σε Nova.

----------


## thouthou

Συμφωνία με wind 08/11 για αναβάθμιση. 16/12 μήνυμα ότι ενεργοποιήθηκε. Η γραμμή έγινε 17άρα, αλλά μόνο με το παλιό ρούτερ. Το Η168Ν δεν έβρισκε γραμμή. 

08/01 ήρθε τεχνικός, φλάσαρε το Η168Ν, πήρε ΙΡ μετά από λίγες ώρες, κλείδωσε 49999 με θεωρητική 120άρα, πήγαινε σφαίρα. 

Αυτά για 24 ώρες. Μετά έχασε πάλι γραμμή, και το Η168Ν βρίσκει γραμμή 20άρα μόνο με προφίλ adsl. Το έδωσα πάλι και περιμένω....

----------


## pskoul

> Συμφωνία με wind 08/11 για αναβάθμιση. 16/12 μήνυμα ότι ενεργοποιήθηκε. Η γραμμή έγινε 17άρα, αλλά μόνο με το παλιό ρούτερ. Το Η168Ν δεν έβρισκε γραμμή. 
> 
> 08/01 ήρθε τεχνικός, φλάσαρε το Η168Ν, πήρε ΙΡ μετά από λίγες ώρες, κλείδωσε 49999 με θεωρητική 120άρα, πήγαινε σφαίρα. 
> 
> Αυτά για 24 ώρες. Μετά έχασε πάλι γραμμή, και το Η168Ν βρίσκει γραμμή 20άρα μόνο με προφίλ adsl. Το έδωσα πάλι και περιμένω....


Επειδή κάτι τέτοιο είχα και εγώ με Vodafone μόνο που εμένα δεν έβρισκε καμμία γραμμή, πρέπει να είναι firmware bug.
Αν έχεις κανένα γνωστό, δανεισου το μόντεμ του και κάνε τεστ.
Αν κλειδώσεις κανονικά τότε είναι το μόντεμ το θέμα. Αν όχι τότε είναι γραμμής.

----------


## teo74

> Επειδή κάτι τέτοιο είχα και εγώ με Vodafone μόνο που εμένα δεν έβρισκε καμμία γραμμή, πρέπει να είναι firmware bug.
> Αν έχεις κανένα γνωστό, δανεισου το μόντεμ του και κάνε τεστ.
> Αν κλειδώσεις κανονικά τότε είναι το μόντεμ το θέμα. Αν όχι τότε είναι γραμμής.


.... Κλάμα.... Σκάψανε την 260!!!! Επιτέλους φως στο τούνελ...

----------


## ZisisGr

> .... Κλάμα.... Σκάψανε την 260!!!! Επιτέλους φως στο τούνελ...


Ώπα; έργα ξανά; Που είναι η 260; Κοντά στο γήπεδο του Ατρόμητου;

----------


## teo74

... Έξω από το παλιό εκκλησάκι της Αγίας τριάδας... Στη Σοφοκλή Βενιζέλου με Τζων κεννεντυ... Βοήθεια μας..

- - - Updated - - -

Παρασκευή σκαψιματα... Κύριακη μεσημέρι με ρεύμα και νέο πεζοδρόμιο..πλακες.. Κλπ... Δοξασοιιιι..

----------


## ZisisGr

Ναι το παρατήρησα ότι Σάββατο βράδυ είδα ανοιχτή τρύπα και Κυριακή βράδυ την είδα κλειστή. Θέμα χρόνου πλέον η διαθεσιμότητα! Άντε να έρθουν και στην 419 μπας και προχωρήσει λίγο το θέμα.

----------


## jimmy08

Αν πέρασαν και ρεύμα, μέσα σε ένα μήνα λογικά θα υπάρξει διαθεσιμότητα.

----------


## matalos

Στην 455 πάντως εδώ και ένα μήνα τελειωμένη παραμένει χωρις ρεύμα..Καλό Πάσχα και ιδωμεν ..

----------


## ΔΙΚΑΣΤΗΣ

> Στην 455 πάντως εδώ και ένα μήνα τελειωμένη παραμένει χωρις ρεύμα..Καλό Πάσχα και ιδωμεν ..


Εδω εχουμε ενα μηνα   με ρευμα στην 430 και δεν εχουν δωσει ακομα διαθεσιμοτητα ...

----------


## alexvsbcity

Μου ήρθε μόλις μήνυμα ότι ενεργοποιηθηκε η γραμμή μου. Θα ενημερώσω για λεπτομέρειες το απόγευμα.
Καμπίνα 460
Nova

----------


## jimmy08

Σε μένα (435) έδωσαν ρεύμα τέλη Σεπτεμβρίου-αρχές Οκτωβρίου και διαθεσιμότητα είδα 1η Νοεμβρίου.

Για αυτό είπα για ένα μήνα περίπου.

----------


## ΔΙΚΑΣΤΗΣ

Update :
Στην Οσιου δαυιδ και Καλιπολεως  που ειναι η 430 μολις τωρα  εδωσαν διαθεσιμοτητα αλλα δυστυχως  μονο 30αρα ταχυτητα ...
Δεν ξερω αν πρεπει να  χαρω η' να ξενερωσω ,επισης αν γνωριζει καποιος γιατι δινουν μονο 30 απο την στιγμη που η καμπινα απο την εισοδο του σπιτιου μου απεχει λιγοτερο απο 30 μετρα .

----------


## kenzu

καλησπερα για πειτε μου την γνωμη σας γιατι στο speedtest λεει αλλα...

----------


## Pokas

> καλησπερα για πειτε μου την γνωμη σας γιατι στο speedtest λεει αλλα...
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 190482
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 190483


ενσύρματα;

----------


## kenzu

Ναι εχεις δικιο...δεν πιστευα οτι ειχε μεχρι 50 στο wifi! ενσυρματο ειμαι καπου στα 96μβ! Μου κανει κατι θεματα ομως στο ενσυρματο...ξαφνικα το εικονιδιο στα windows βγαζει οτι ειναι εκτος συνδεσης και μετα παλι συνδεμενο (αστραπιαια βεβαια αλλα συχνα)!!!τι μπορει να ειναι αραγε?

----------


## alexvsbcity

Επιτέλους!

----------


## pskoul

> Ναι εχεις δικιο...δεν πιστευα οτι ειχε μεχρι 50 στο wifi! ενσυρματο ειμαι καπου στα 96μβ! Μου κανει κατι θεματα ομως στο ενσυρματο...ξαφνικα το εικονιδιο στα windows βγαζει οτι ειναι εκτος συνδεσης και μετα παλι συνδεμενο (αστραπιαια βεβαια αλλα συχνα)!!!τι μπορει να ειναι αραγε?


Είδες τα errors που σου έχει βγάλει...?
Μου φαίνονται πάρα πολλά Και μπορεί να φταίνε αυτά για τις αποσύνδεσης.

Έχεις κάνει firmware update?

Μήπως διορθώνεται Κάτι?

Μετά δες τα φίλτρα και τις συνδέσεις στη πρίζα.

----------


## kenzu

> Είδες τα errors που σου έχει βγάλει...?
> Μου φαίνονται πάρα πολλά Και μπορεί να φταίνε αυτά για τις αποσύνδεσης.
> 
> Έχεις κάνει firmware update?
> 
> Μήπως διορθώνεται Κάτι?
> 
> Μετά δες τα φίλτρα και τις συνδέσεις στη πρίζα.


οχι δεν εχω κανει κανενα update...δεν εχω ιδεα απο που μπορω να τα βρω ειναι η αληθεια!
οσο για τα φιλτρα κτλπ ειναι ολα checked ολα σωστα!

----------


## pskoul

> οχι δεν εχω κανει κανενα update...δεν εχω ιδεα απο που μπορω να τα βρω ειναι η αληθεια!
> οσο για τα φιλτρα κτλπ ειναι ολα checked ολα σωστα!


Στην εικόνα που ανέβασες έχει το firmware update.
Από εκεί πας και λογικα έχει δύο επιλογές.
Μια να το κατεβασεις απευθειας και αλλη μια αν το εχεις ήδη στο σκληρό σου.

Στο έχω σημειώσει με κόκκινη γραμμή.

----------


## cdal

> Στην 419 είμαι στην πελοπίδα. Η μόνη καμπίνα στην πελοπίδα που ΔΕΝ έχει πάρει ρεύμα. Η ενεργοποίηση δηλαδή αργεί ακόμα. Και όσο βλέπω να μην γίνονται έργα πουθενά ζωντανεύει ο φόβος που είχα. Αόριστη ημερομηνία πλέον για το πότε θα θυμηθούν να ξεκινήσουν τα έργα πάλι. Ποια έργα δηλαδή; Δεν παίζει να έχει μείνει καμπίνα πλέον σε Νέα ζωή και Λόφο χωρίς ρεύμα. Όλοι εδώ μέσα αγχώνεστε για τη διαθεσιμότητα ή αν είναι καλή η σύνδεση σας και ποιο router να διαλέξετε. Εγώ θέλω ειλικρινά να παραβιάσω και να ξηλώσω τα πάντα μέσα στην 419 μπας και θυμηθούν ότι την προσπέρασαν. Δεν ξέρω κιόλας που μπορώ να κράξω για να κινητοποιηθεί κάτι, παντού λένε υπομονή. Υπομονή έκανα όσο η γειτονιά μου ήταν σε ιντερνετικό μεσαίωνα. Τώρα κυριολεκτικά έχω μείνει μόνο εγώ χωρίς ρεύμα. Δεν θέλω να σας κουράζω με τα παράπονα μου, αλλά πρέπει να τα βγάλω από μέσα μου. Αυτή η ησυχία και στο forum και στη περιοχή μου πλέον με κάνουν να αγανακτώ!


419 kai egw :Thinking:

----------


## ZisisGr

> 419 kai egw


Συλλυπητήρια  :What..?:  πέτυχες την καλύτερη καμπίνα του Περιστερίου.

----------


## dmitspan

Η βλακεία είναι να είσαι ανάμεσα σε δύο καμπίνες, η μία ενεργοποιημένη και εμπορικά διαθέσιμη καναδυο μήνες τώρα και η άλλη όχι, και να μην σου τραβάει ο πΟΤΕς καλώδιο για νέα γραμμή από την άλλη επειδή "δεν ανήκεις εκεί"

----------


## griniaris

> Η βλακεία είναι να είσαι ανάμεσα σε δύο καμπίνες, η μία ενεργοποιημένη και εμπορικά διαθέσιμη καναδυο μήνες τώρα και η άλλη όχι, και να μην σου τραβάει ο πΟΤΕς καλώδιο για νέα γραμμή από την άλλη επειδή "δεν ανήκεις εκεί"


δεν ειναι ετσι απλα "να σου τραβηξει καλωδιο." 

Εξω απο καθε σπιτι περναει καλωδιο πολλων 10αδων ή και 100αδων ζευγων που καταληγουν σε μια συγκεκριμενη καμπινα.

----------


## dmitspan

Το καλοκαίρι μας έβαλαν μια νέα γραμμή σε έναν όροφο της οικοδομής η οποία τραβήχτηκε με καλώδιο UTP ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΑ από την καμπίνα εώς τον κατανεμητή. Θα μπορούσε λοιπόν να γίνει το ίδιο αλλά να πηγαίνει στην ΕΝΕΡΓΗ καμπίνα.

----------


## sdikr

> Το καλοκαίρι μας έβαλαν μια νέα γραμμή σε έναν όροφο της οικοδομής η οποία τραβήχτηκε με καλώδιο UTP ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΑ από την καμπίνα εώς τον κατανεμητή. Θα μπορούσε λοιπόν να γίνει το ίδιο αλλά να πηγαίνει στην ΕΝΕΡΓΗ καμπίνα.


Άλλο πράγμα ο κατανεμητής, που είναι στην οικοδομή και άλλο η καμπίνα που έχει μια κάποια απόσταση.

----------


## dmitspan

Δεν αναφέρομαι στην καλωδίωση μεταξύ κατανεμητή και τελικού χρήστη, άλλο αυτό. Αναφέρομαι στην καλωδίωση από έξω(οτε/καμπίνα) ΠΡΟΣ τον κατανεμητή. Στην προκειμένη δεν έχω παρακολουθήσει όλη τη διαδρομή του καλωδίου για να ξέρω αν έρχεται από την καμπίνα ή από κάποια διακλάδωση, πχ φρεάτιο. Θα το τσεκάρω

----------


## griniaris

εχεις μπερδευτει λιγο με τις ονομασιες. 

Μπορει να αλλαξατε καλωδιωση οπως λες.... αλλα ηταν η "εσωτερικη" καλωδιωση του σπιτιου.
Απο τον κατανεμητη και "μεσα" κανεις οτι θες (υπο καποιες προυποθεσεις)

Απο τον κατανεμητη και "εξω" ειναι συγκεκριμενες οι διαδικασιες και δεν μπορεις να επεμβεις.
Ειναι καλωδιωσεις παλιες και 99% υπογειες που δεν αλλαζουν με επιθυμια του πελατη.
Εχουν συγκεκριμενη δομη και καταληγουν σε στγκεκριμενα σημεια.

----------


## pgkioulf

Σήμερα έγινε η ενεργοποίηση από την wind η 50 γραμμή μου από την καμπίνα 553

----------


## ZisisGr

> Η βλακεία είναι να είσαι ανάμεσα σε δύο καμπίνες, η μία ενεργοποιημένη και εμπορικά διαθέσιμη καναδυο μήνες τώρα και η άλλη όχι, και να μην σου τραβάει ο πΟΤΕς καλώδιο για νέα γραμμή από την άλλη επειδή "δεν ανήκεις εκεί"


Η ακόμα μεγαλύτερη βλακεία είναι ότι δεν είμαι μόνο ανάμεσα σε δύο καμπίνες με ρεύμα. Είναι η μόνη καμπίνα στην Πελοπίδα χωρίς ρεύμα. Με επιφύλαξη θα πω ότι έχω τη μόνη καμπίνα χωρίς ρεύμα στην ευρύτερη περιοχή μου.
Δείτε εδώ ένα από τα αριστουργήματα που έφτιαξα για να σας δείξω την κατάσταση μου.



Τι σας δείχνω?
Ξέρω ότι από τη δεξιά μεριά της Θηβών έχουν Vdsl από το καλοκαίρι τουλάχιστον.
Τζων Κέννεντυ και γενικά όλος ο λόφος έχουν πλέον vdsl (οι λοφιώτες ήταν οι κύριοι παραπονεμένοι του forum, χάθηκαν όλοι τους, οπότε πιστεύω έχουν Vdsl)
Πελασγίας έχουν ρεύμα τουλάχιστον έχω δει τα έργα με τα μάτια μου.
Πρόσφατα κάνανε την Πελοπίδα ολόκληρη εκτός από την 419 την καταραμένη.
Μέσα σε 2 μέρες φτιάξανε με ρεύμα και τις καμπίνες της Εθνικής αντιστάσεως και σε κάποια στενάκια της. (Δεν τις δείχνει όλες ο χάρτης, παρόλα αυτά υπάρχουν.)
Πάνω από το Άλσος περιστερίου δεν έχω εικόνα για το αν έχουν ρεύμα. Ξέρω ότι στην πλατεία δέγλερη είχαν vdsl από τους πρώτους.

Οπότε καταλήγω ότι είμαι ίσως ο μόνος που έχω καταραμένη καμπίνα. Και μου την σπάει ακόμα περισσότερο ότι έχω κανάλι στο Youtube και θέλω άπειρα να κάνω streams. Όλα αυτά κάνουν απαραίτητο να ξεφύγω από το 0.80 upload.
Είναι σαν φάρσα το γεγονός ότι ίσως ο μόνος κάτοικος Περιστερίου που το Vdsl το θέλει κυρίως για το upload θα πάρει τελευταίος vdsl.

Αν υπάρχει και άλλος εκεί έξω που η καμπίνα του είναι χωρίς ρεύμα θα ήθελα να το μάθω για 2 λόγους,
πρώτον να πω συλλυπητήρια και δεύτερον για να ξέρω αν όντως είμαι τελευταίος.

----------


## pikatsu

Στις καμπίνες της Αλκίμου προς Αναπάυσεως έχουν δώσει ρεύμα; Φίλος που παίρνει από εκεί μου λέει ότι ακόμα τίποτα

----------


## Noname3000

Καλησπερα,
Δεν ξερω για τους υπολοιπους στο Λοφο, παντως η 397 στην Τζων Κεννεντυ δεν εχει ρευμα. Δεν βλεπω καμια κινητικοτητα γενικα στην περιοχη.

----------


## aguila21

Στην 428 γωνία Οσίου Δαυίδ και Αριστάρχου έσκαβαν ξανά το πεζοδρόμιο...

----------


## diml1975

Τζων Κεννεντυ και Ναυπακτου καμπινα 350  στο Λοφο ακομα τιποτα με το ζορι 3-4 Μbps χθες βεβαια ειδα να εχουν σκαψει Τζων Κεννεντυ και Παραδεισιων δεν ξερω αριθμο καμπινας.Λετε επιτελους να δω φως?

----------


## ZisisGr

> Τζων Κεννεντυ και Ναυπακτου καμπινα 350  στο Λοφο ακομα τιποτα με το ζορι 3-4 Μbps χθες βεβαια ειδα να εχουν σκαψει Τζων Κεννεντυ και Παραδεισιων δεν ξερω αριθμο καμπινας.Λετε επιτελους να δω φως?


Σε αυτούς στην Παραδεισιων πήγα και μίλησα. Λένε ότι τα τρέχουν τα έργα....γιααα να δούμε. Ζωντάνεψαν πάλι οι ελπίδες μου.

----------


## dmitspan

> Στις καμπίνες της Αλκίμου προς Αναπάυσεως έχουν δώσει ρεύμα; Φίλος που παίρνει από εκεί μου λέει ότι ακόμα τίποτα


Εάν λες την 453 όχι δεν έχουν δώσει

----------


## BurnedPriest

> Εάν λες την 453 όχι δεν έχουν δώσει



Χθες το απόγευμα την είχαν σκάψει! Βέρυ σουν...

----------


## diml1975

> Σε αυτούς στην Παραδεισιων πήγα και μίλησα. Λένε ότι τα τρέχουν τα έργα....γιααα να δούμε. Ζωντάνεψαν πάλι οι ελπίδες μου.


Τα εργα τελειωσαν στην Παραδεισιων μπορω να πω σε χρονο ρεκορ.Λετε να τελειωνουν τα βασανα μας;Θελω να πιστευω οτι η επομενη θα ειναι στην Ναυπακτου γιατι με εχει κουρασει αυτη η κατασταση οπως ολους σας.

----------


## Bossidi

Καλησπέρα φίλε ZisisGr και σε όλο το forum.

Εγώ είμαι από την δεξιά μεριά της Θηβών σχετικά χαμηλά στην παλιά πλατεία μπουρναζίου. Στην περιοχή έχει αρκετές καμπίνες, μακάρι να είχα την υπομονή σου και να κάτσω να σχεδιάσω κάτι σαν αυτό που έκανες. Να μην στα πολυλογώ τα έχω γυρίσει όλα τα στενά με το μηχανάκι μου και μόνο η δική μου καμπίνα δεν έχει ρεύμα (126) και έχω να δω συνεργεία στην περιοχή μου 8 μήνες τουλάχιστον. Για την δική μου περίπτωση πιστεύω δεν θα έχω ποτέ VDSL. Να φανταστείς ότι δουλεύω για λογαριασμό της COSMOTE και πουλάω VDSL πακέτα καθημερινά και εγώ δεν μπορώ να έχω. Πόσο αστείο πια.

----------


## BurnedPriest

> Η ακόμα μεγαλύτερη βλακεία είναι ότι δεν είμαι μόνο ανάμεσα σε δύο καμπίνες με ρεύμα. Είναι η μόνη καμπίνα στην Πελοπίδα χωρίς ρεύμα. Με επιφύλαξη θα πω ότι έχω τη μόνη καμπίνα χωρίς ρεύμα στην ευρύτερη περιοχή μου.
> Δείτε εδώ ένα από τα αριστουργήματα που έφτιαξα για να σας δείξω την κατάσταση μου.
> 
> 
> 
> Τι σας δείχνω?
> Ξέρω ότι από τη δεξιά μεριά της Θηβών έχουν Vdsl από το καλοκαίρι τουλάχιστον.
> Τζων Κέννεντυ και γενικά όλος ο λόφος έχουν πλέον vdsl (οι λοφιώτες ήταν οι κύριοι παραπονεμένοι του forum, χάθηκαν όλοι τους, οπότε πιστεύω έχουν Vdsl)
> Πελασγίας έχουν ρεύμα τουλάχιστον έχω δει τα έργα με τα μάτια μου.
> ...



Ούτε η δική μου έχει, περιμετρικά έχουν πάρει πολλές ρεύμα αλλα στην δική μου  δεν ψήνονται. 555 στην Αξαρίου, Ανθούπολη.

----------


## ΔΙΚΑΣΤΗΣ

> Στην 428 γωνία Οσίου Δαυίδ και Αριστάρχου έσκαβαν ξανά το πεζοδρόμιο...


Καλα την 428 την εχουν κανει σηριαλ την  εχουν ανοιξει 2-3 φορες, της αλλαξαν θεση  ,τουλαχιστον τωρα φαινεται να τελειωνει οριστικα το θεμα της .

----------


## cdal

419 και εγώ...  :Mad:

----------


## dmitspan

> Χθες το απόγευμα την είχαν σκάψει! Βέρυ σουν...


Ανεμιστήρας ακούστηκε;

----------


## aguila21

> Καλα την 428 την εχουν κανει σηριαλ την  εχουν ανοιξει 2-3 φορες, της αλλαξαν θεση  ,τουλαχιστον τωρα φαινεται να τελειωνει οριστικα το θεμα της .


Άλλαξε θέση από την αρχή επειδή η νέα έκλεινε παράθυρο σπιτιού.Ας ελπίζουμε να δοθεί σύντομα διαθεσιμότητα,διότι από αυτήν παίρνω!

----------


## BurnedPriest

> Ανεμιστήρας ακούστηκε;


Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω με τίποτα με τόση κίνηση δίπλα. Την έκλεισαν ήδη πάντως. 

Επίσης είδα επιτέλους σκαμμένη την δική μου, 555. Θα κλάψω  :Clap:

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος Ρ.

Τσιμπήστε με, έχω vdsl, μετά από 8 εργάσιμες περίπου συνδέθηκα και το τεστ έδειξε 46άρι, ΔΟΞΑ ΤΩ ΘΕΩ, υπομονή παιδιά αφού συνδέθηκα εγώ όλοι θα πάρετε κι έχει σημασία αυτό που λέω πιστέψτε με. Με Vodafone είμαι και όλα καλά μέχρι στιγμής και πιο γρήγορα απ ό,τι περίμενα, ονειρο ζω πραγματικά.

----------


## toxicgarbage

Στράβωνος και Γρηγορίου Ξενοπούλου ακόμα έλενχο διαθεσημότητας κάνουμε.

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος Ρ.

> Στράβωνος και Γρηγορίου Ξενοπούλου ακόμα έλενχο διαθεσημότητας κάνουμε.


Φίλε μην περιμένεις απ τον έλεγχο γιατί μου είπαν ότι δεν είναι ενημερωμένος. Δίπλα μου να κάνω έλεγχο διαθεσιμότητας και μου δείχνει όχι αλλά άμα πάρεις τηλέφωνο σου λένε ναι υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα, τι να λέμε τώρα...

- - - Updated - - -

Ρε παιδιά, εδώ κατεβάζω με περισσότερη ταχύτητα απ ό,τι έχει κλειδώσει το ρούτερ.

----------


## Matie

Καλορίζικη,

Σωστά κατεβάζεις, τα 50 MBPS δεν μεταφράζονται σε 5MB/δευτερόλεπτο είναι παραπάνω, κοντά εκεί στα 5,4 είναι

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος Ρ.

> Καλορίζικη,
> 
> Σωστά κατεβάζεις, τα 50 MBPS δεν μεταφράζονται σε 5MB/δευτερόλεπτο είναι παραπάνω, κοντά εκεί στα 5,4 είναι


Να σαι καλά, ευχαριστώ.

----------


## griniaris

> Ρε παιδιά, εδώ κατεβάζω με περισσότερη ταχύτητα απ ό,τι έχει κλειδώσει το ρούτερ.


Τα 50 Μbit/sec  μεταφραζονται σε 50 / 8  =  6.25 MB/sec    (1 ΒΥΤΕ =  8  bit )

Απλα λογω πρωτοκολου μπαινουν διαφορα οπως πχ overhead κλπ  . Ετσι πρακτικα θα εισαι κοντα στα 5.5 με 6 ΜΒ /sec

----------


## Mirmidon

> Τα 50 Μbit/sec  μεταφραζονται σε 50 / 8  =  6.25 MB/sec    (1 ΒΥΤΕ =  8  bit )
> 
> Απλα λογω πρωτοκολου μπαινουν διαφορα οπως πχ overhead κλπ  . Ετσι πρακτικα θα εισαι κοντα στα 5.5 με 6 ΜΒ /sec


Ναι με το overhead περί τα 6%, με 5,8 καλά είναι.  :Wink:

----------


## ΔΙΚΑΣΤΗΣ

Πολυ ευχαριστα νεα βλεπω σιγα -σιγα ολοι  βγαινουν απο τον ιντερνετικο μεσαιωνα .
Μενουν λιγα προβληματα να λυθουν ακομα να παρουν και οι τελευταιοι ,οπως και σε μερικες καμπινες που δεν δινει πανω απο 30 προς το παρον οπως η 430 .

----------


## gegeor

καλημέρα

Σήμερα - Επιτέλους!! -   δίνουν εμπορική διαθεσιμότητα  στην  394 ( Κατσαντώνη & Αγ.Αναστασίας)  Υστερα  από περίπου 1 μήνα  περίπου   μετά  το  ρεύμα.. 
εκανα  ήδη  αιτηση  για  50  αν  κ η  εκπρόσωπος  μου  έλεγε  να κάνω  για  30 - δεν  κατάλαβα  ακριβώς  τον λόγο..? 
Σε αναμονή ενεργοποίησης λοιπόν  - θα επανέλθω με στατιστικά γραμμής  σύντομα  ελπίζω...Ιστορικές  στιγμές  ...... :Laughing:

----------


## hirako

Καλημέρα σας,

η 367 έδωσε σήμερα διαθεσιμότητα (μετά από 1 μήνα ηλεκτροδοτημένη), αλλά μέχρι μόνο τα 30. Γιατί έτσι; Γνωρίζει κάποιος;

----------


## Zarko

> Καλημέρα σας,
> 
> η 367 έδωσε σήμερα διαθεσιμότητα (μετά από 1 μήνα ηλεκτροδοτημένη), αλλά μέχρι μόνο τα 30. Γιατί έτσι; Γνωρίζει κάποιος;



Ουπς, έχω χάσει επεισόδια από ότι φαίνεται. Από πότε άρχισε να φαίνεται η επιλογή διαθεσιμότητας και στα 200Mbps; 

Έχει ξεκινήσει ήδη η εμπορική διάθεση στο 200άρι πακέτο;  :Thinking:

----------


## dmitspan

> Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω με τίποτα με τόση κίνηση δίπλα. Την έκλεισαν ήδη πάντως. 
> 
> Επίσης είδα επιτέλους σκαμμένη την δική μου, 555. Θα κλάψω


Έμαθα ότι ακούγεται ανεμιστήρας! Θα κλάψω κι εγώ μαζί




> Τα 50 Μbit/sec  μεταφραζονται σε 50 / 8  =  6.25 MB/sec    (1 ΒΥΤΕ =  8  bit )
> 
> Απλα λογω πρωτοκολου μπαινουν διαφορα οπως πχ overhead κλπ  . Ετσι πρακτικα θα εισαι κοντα στα 5.5 με 6 ΜΒ /sec


Εγώ ακόμα δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί στο σπίτι δεν μπορώ να κατεβάσω με παραπάνω από 5 (σε οτιδήποτε, http, torrent, κλπ) και χτυπάω παραπάνω *μόνο* με download manager ?

----------


## Mirmidon

> Εγώ ακόμα δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί στο σπίτι δεν μπορώ να κατεβάσω με παραπάνω από 5 (σε οτιδήποτε, http, torrent, κλπ) και χτυπάω παραπάνω *μόνο* με download manager ?


Σε θέματα πραγματικής ταχύτητας downloading μην εμπιστεύεσε τα μάτια σου και σε λίγο χρόνο μην βγάζεις συμπεράσματα. Δες τα πρωτόκολλα και τα προγράμματα πως λειτουργούν για αρχή και σε βάθος χρόνου και πάει λέγοντας.

----------


## ΔΙΚΑΣΤΗΣ

> Ουπς, έχω χάσει επεισόδια από ότι φαίνεται. Από πότε άρχισε να φαίνεται η επιλογή διαθεσιμότητας και στα 200Mbps; 
> 
> Έχει ξεκινήσει ήδη η εμπορική διάθεση στο 200άρι πακέτο;


Οχι ,δυστυχως δεν εχει ξεκινησει ακομα η εμπορικη διαθεση της 200αρας .

----------


## Jazzer

> καλημέρα
> 
> Σήμερα - Επιτέλους!! -   δίνουν εμπορική διαθεσιμότητα  στην  394 ( Κατσαντώνη & Αγ.Αναστασίας)  Υστερα  από περίπου 1 μήνα  περίπου   μετά  το  ρεύμα.. 
> εκανα  ήδη  αιτηση  για  50  αν  κ η  εκπρόσωπος  μου  έλεγε  να κάνω  για  30 - δεν  κατάλαβα  ακριβώς  τον λόγο..? 
> Σε αναμονή ενεργοποίησης λοιπόν  - θα επανέλθω με στατιστικά γραμμής  σύντομα  ελπίζω...Ιστορικές  στιγμές  ......
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 190667


Με το καλό Γιώργη, πραγματικά χάρηκα πολύ !!! Τέλος η ταχύτητα χελώνας !!!  :Smile:

----------


## gegeor

> Με το καλό Γιώργη, πραγματικά χάρηκα πολύ !!! Τέλος η ταχύτητα χελώνας !!!


Σε ευχαριστω φίλε μου!!!  υστερα απο  τοσα χρονια..... Ιστορικες  στιγμες  για  τον Λοφο  χεχε
Μολις με  το καλο  ενεργοποιηθω θα  βαλω  κ στατιστικα
 :Smile:

----------


## Bossidi

> Οχι ,δυστυχως δεν εχει ξεκινησει ακομα η εμπορικη διαθεση της 200αρας .


Καλησπέρα,

Εμπορικά διαθέσιμη είναι και την πουλάμε κανονικά, αυτοί βέβαια που μπορούν να την πιάσουν είναι ελάχιστοι.

PS. Εργάζομαι για λογαριασμό της COSMOTE.

----------


## Ioannis46

Ρευμα στην 537 Θηβων και ακαρνανιας, όχι ότι εγινε και κατι δλδ, αλλα λεμε τωρα

----------


## Dodolo

> Καλησπέρα,
> 
> Εμπορικά διαθέσιμη είναι και την πουλάμε κανονικά, αυτοί βέβαια που μπορούν να την πιάσουν είναι ελάχιστοι.
> 
> PS. Εργάζομαι για λογαριασμό της COSMOTE.


Ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση! Ξέρεις αν έχει σχέση με τον εξοπλισμό και γι’ αυτό δεν διατίθεται σε περισσότερους;

----------


## ΔΙΚΑΣΤΗΣ

> Καλησπέρα,
> 
> Εμπορικά διαθέσιμη είναι και την πουλάμε κανονικά, αυτοί βέβαια που μπορούν να την πιάσουν είναι ελάχιστοι.
> 
> PS. Εργάζομαι για λογαριασμό της COSMOTE.



Μαλιστα ,επειδη δεν εχω δει κανεναν και απο εδω μεσα δεν εχει αναφερει κανεις πως εχει 200αρα εστω διαθεσιμοτητα σε αυτη θεωρησα πως δεν ειναι καν εμπορικα διαθεσιμη .Βεβαια αν σε αυτη εχει προσβαση το 1% η ουσια δεν αλλαζει .
Για ποιο λογο δεν την δινουν  ευρυτερα  γνωριζεις ?Ειναι τεχνικο το θεμα ? Θεμα υποδομων ,hardware ?

----------


## Mirmidon

> Μαλιστα ,επειδη δεν εχω δει κανεναν και απο εδω μεσα δεν εχει αναφερει κανεις πως εχει 200αρα εστω διαθεσιμοτητα σε αυτη θεωρησα πως δεν ειναι καν εμπορικα διαθεσιμη .Βεβαια αν σε αυτη εχει προσβαση το 1% η ουσια δεν αλλαζει .
> Για πιο λογο δεν την δινουν  ευρυτερα  γνωριζεις ?Ειναι τεχνικο το θεμα ? Θεμα υποδομων ,hardware ?


Δεν γράφουν όλοι οι πελάτες εδώ όμως... :Whistle:

----------


## ΔΙΚΑΣΤΗΣ

> Δεν γράφουν όλοι οι πελάτες εδώ όμως...


Προφανως...

----------


## Fiber100

Καλημερα παιδια...οπως εχω ξανα αναφερει με δικη μου εμπειρια vdsl2 τον τελευταιο 15νθημερο ειμαι με 100 wind.στο δυκτιο μου λειτουργουν 1 υπολογιστης με καλα στοιχεια δισκο και καρτα δυκτιου γιατι ολα πεζουν ρολο και ασυρματες συσκευες...μπορω να πω οτι ανετα η 100αρα μου φτανει και περισευει με πολλα ταυτοχρονα download και netflix στα 4400 kbps full hd..πιστευω οτι η 200αρα ειναι πεταμενα λεφτα...για εμενα παντα..εχθες με καλη μετρηση εφτασα 96 Μbps ενω ειμαι σχεδον 90 και 10 σταθερα..μια χαρα και το καφαω στα 200 μετρα πρωην αλτερ αγιας παρασκευης μπουρναζι

----------


## Bossidi

> Μαλιστα ,επειδη δεν εχω δει κανεναν και απο εδω μεσα δεν εχει αναφερει κανεις πως εχει 200αρα εστω διαθεσιμοτητα σε αυτη θεωρησα πως δεν ειναι καν εμπορικα διαθεσιμη .Βεβαια αν σε αυτη εχει προσβαση το 1% η ουσια δεν αλλαζει .
> Για ποιο λογο δεν την δινουν  ευρυτερα  γνωριζεις ?Ειναι τεχνικο το θεμα ? Θεμα υποδομων ,hardware ?


Ο λόγος είναι γιατί δεν πιάνει κανείς 200. Το ανώτατο που έχω δει εγώ σε διαθεσιμότητα είναι 160 αλλά και πάλι το σύστημα εκεί θα σου βγάλει μέχρι 100 να δώσεις στον πελάτη. Το 1% που είπες είναι πολύ αισιόδοξο, βάλε 1/1000 καλύτερα. Γι αυτό και η διαφορά στην τιμή από την 100αρα είναι σχετικά μικρή (10 ευρώ, το λέω απ την άποψη αν δίνεις 50 ευρώ για την 100αρα το να δώσεις 60 ευρώ για 100Mbps παραπάνω δεν είναι μεγάλη διαφορά). Έχει να κάνει με της υποδομές στις καμπίνες νομίζω χωρίς να έχω τεχνικές γνώσεις. Όπως ένα πρωί από εκεί που δίναμε μέχρι 50 ξαφνικά δίνουμε μέχρι 200 έτσι στο μέλλον κάποια στιγμή θα πάμε ένα πρωί για δουλειά και θα δίνουμε μέχρι 1000 αλλά και σε αυτήν την περίπτωση δεν νομίζω να πιάνει κανείς πάνω από 800-900.

----------


## psolord

Όντως στην Ελλάδα και οπτική ίνα να δώσουν, θα βρουν τρόπο να επιβραδύνουν το φως! :Razz:

----------


## puffy

το 200αρι ειναι σε αλλο προτυπο και με αλλο modem. 
δεν εχει καμια σχεση με το 100αρι και τα στατιστικα που δινουν τα μοντεμ που εχουμε τωρα.
http://amy.gr/avm/2017/09/13/τι-είνα...upervectoring/

----------


## aguila21

Στην 428 έχουν μια τρύπα ανοιχτή στο δρόμο.Άνοιξαν το πεζοδρόμιο,το έκλεισαν κι έμεινε αυτή η τρύπα...Να δούμε πότε θα ενεργοποιηθεί..

----------


## ΔΙΚΑΣΤΗΣ

> Καλημερα παιδια...οπως εχω ξανα αναφερει με δικη μου εμπειρια vdsl2 τον τελευταιο 15νθημερο ειμαι με 100 wind.στο δυκτιο μου λειτουργουν 1 υπολογιστης με καλα στοιχεια δισκο και καρτα δυκτιου γιατι ολα πεζουν ρολο και ασυρματες συσκευες...μπορω να πω οτι ανετα η 100αρα μου φτανει και περισευει με πολλα ταυτοχρονα download και netflix στα 4400 kbps full hd..πιστευω οτι η 200αρα ειναι πεταμενα λεφτα...για εμενα παντα..εχθες με καλη μετρηση εφτασα 96 Μbps ενω ειμαι σχεδον 90 και 10 σταθερα..μια χαρα και το καφαω στα 200 μετρα πρωην αλτερ αγιας παρασκευης μπουρναζι


Δεν υπαρχουν πεταμενα λεφτα σε αυτα τα θεματα εχει να κανει με την χρηση που κανεις καποιος καθως και με μια σειρα αλλους παραγοντες .Ο λογος που θελω να βαλω εγω 200αρα ηδη εχω 100αρα cosmote  ειναι πως ημουν   πολλα χρονια με αθλια ταχυτητα 4 και καθως κανω "βαρια χρηση " ειχα αγανακτισει .Ειναι σαν απωθημενο πλεον  θα βαλω την μεγαλυτερη δυνατη που θα μου παρεχουν .Η εμπειρια χρησης ειναι τελειως διαφορετικη με τις μεγαλες ταχυτητες ,δεν χορταινω   :Smile:

----------


## jimmy08

Επιτέλους!

----------


## Fiber100

Τ

----------


## Fiber to mantri

Καλησπερες παιδες,γνωριζει κανεις αν παιζουν σε ζαρια ποιες καμπινες θα γινουν vdsl,γιατι εγω προσπαθω να βγαλω ακρη στην καμπινα που ανηκω και ακομα δεν εχω δει φως.Η καμπινα ειναι adsl modified,ειναι μαλλον καινουριο ειδος τεχνολογιας του οτε,δειτε την καμπινα φαντασμα που ειναι στον οδο παρνασσιδος και τζων κεννεντυ με αριθμο αγνωστο υποθετω γιατι τους τελειωσε ο μαρκαδορος να γραψουνε το νουμερο,επισης το κουτι εξω απο το σπιτι μου εχει σβησμενους τους αριθμους και τα διπλα σπιτια το ιδιο πραγμα,εδω η καμπινα παει για ακροπολη.

----------


## gegeor

Επιτέλους! τελείωσε  ο  μεσαίωνας στην  ταχύτητα .....
από σήμερα  το μεσημέρι ενεργοποίηση στα 50!! 
Στοιχεία-στατιστικά  γραμμής :


πείτε  γνώμες αν  θέλετε :Smile: 

και λίγο ιστορικό :
-Οκτώβριος 2016 ->τοποθέτηση καμπίνας (394)
-Δεκέμβριος 2017 -->Ρευματοδότηση
-23 Ιανουαρίου 2018 ->Εμπορική διαθεσιμότητα στην  ιστοσελίδα cosmote και  αίτηση  την  ίδια μέρα
-29 Ιανουαρίου 2018 μεσημέρι  -> Ενεργοποίηση !! :Clap: 

_Εύχομαι  σε όλους  τους  συμφορουμίτες  εδώ  στο  νήμα  που ακόμα  Δεν  έχουν  δυνατότητα  Vdsl  -Fiber ,  να  αλλάξει  πάρα  πάρα πολύ σύντομα  και  να  το  αποκτήσουν! η περιοχή μας ( και  του Λόφου  και  ευρύτερα στο Περιστέρι κ οχι μόνο) είναι  πολύ ταλαιπωρημένη  σε αυτό  το  θέμα του  γρήγορου Ιντερνετ...ελπίζω να  τελειώσει  αυτή η ταλαιπωρία  όσο  πιο σύντομα  !!!!
_

----------


## Fiber to mantri

Καλοριζικη,οδος?

----------


## gegeor

> Καλοριζικη,οδος?


σε ευχαριστώ φίλε :Smile: 

Είναι Κατσαντώνη κ Αγίας Αναστασίας γωνία ( καμπίνα # 394)

----------


## Matie

> Καλησπερες παιδες,γνωριζει κανεις αν παιζουν σε ζαρια ποιες καμπινες θα γινουν vdsl,γιατι εγω προσπαθω να βγαλω ακρη στην καμπινα που ανηκω και ακομα δεν εχω δει φως.Η καμπινα ειναι adsl modified,ειναι μαλλον καινουριο ειδος τεχνολογιας του οτε,δειτε την καμπινα φαντασμα που ειναι στον οδο παρνασσιδος και τζων κεννεντυ με αριθμο 350 υποθετω γιατι τους τελειωσε ο μαρκαδορος να γραψουνε το νουμερο,εδω η καμπινα παει για ακροπολη.[ATTACH=CONFIG]190896Συνημμένο Αρχείο 190898[ATTACH=CONFIG]190899


Το link σου δεν ανοίγει.

----------


## Fiber to mantri

Σωστος ο φιλος το ξανα ανεβασα

----------


## Matie

Πραγματικά δεν έχω ιδέα τι είναι αυτο το κουτί, αν είναι καμπίνα πρέπει να πάρει και ρεύμα με κατανεμητή που δεν είναι και μικρός. Το τι γράφει μπροστά δεν έχει καμία σχέση με την καμπίνα οπαδοί της ΑΕΚ το έχουν γράψει.

----------


## Fiber to mantri

Ουτε εγω εχω ιδεα,το μονο που ξερω ειναι πως σε αυτο το κουτι ειμαι συνδεμενος,στο παρελθον ειχε ερθει ενας τεχνικος του οτε να τσεκαρει ενα προβλημα στην συνδεση μου και το ειδα να πηγαινει σε αυτο το κουτι,οποτε υπεθεσα πως εκει ανηκω για γελια ειναι η φαση

----------


## jkoukos

Καμία σχέση με καμπίνα ΟΤΕ ή άλλου τηλεπικοινωνιακού παρόχου. Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα πρόκειται για καμπίνα δημοτικού φωτισμού. Τέτοιες υπάρχουν εκατοντάδες.

----------


## Fiber to mantri

Μονο αυτες ειναι οι καμπινες δλδ adsl

----------


## mike_871

> Μονο αυτες ειναι οι καμπινες δλδ adsl


στο περιστερι ναι του οτε, η αλλη που εδειξες ειναι για φωτισμο πλατειας

----------


## Fiber to mantri

Τελικα οσο ζεις μαθαινεις,πατατα δικια μου.

----------


## psolord

Θα σου προτεινα να βγεις εξω στο δρομο και να ακολουθησεις το καλωδιο σου, να δεις που παει.

Σε αυτη την περιοχη, υπαρχουν 2-3 καμπινες που δεν εχουν αλλαξει ακομα.

Δες τον χαρτη και βαλε τη διευθυνση σου. Ενεργοποιησε ολες τις επιλογες πανω δεξια, για να δεις ολα τα κουτια.

----------


## Bossidi

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,

Μια πληροφορία για τους φίλους του Περιστερίου. 190 καμπίνες έχουν μπει στο περιστέρι από τις οποίες οι 167 έχουν VDSL. Οι 23 που μένουν δεν έχουν ακόμα ρεύμα. Κάθε μέρα που περνάει όλο και λιγοστεύουν. Ο ΟΤΕ το πλάνο που έχει είναι μέχρι τέλος Φεβρουαρίου να έχουν όλες VDSL. Το πλάνο της ΔΕΗ δεν το γνωρίζω να πω την αλήθεια οπότε το τέλος Φεβρουαρίου το βλέπω λίγο χλωμό .

----------


## prince72

> Επιτέλους! τελείωσε  ο  μεσαίωνας στην  ταχύτητα .....
> από σήμερα  το μεσημέρι ενεργοποίηση στα 50!! 
> Στοιχεία-στατιστικά  γραμμής :
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 190902
> 
> πείτε  γνώμες αν  θέλετε
> 
> και λίγο ιστορικό :
> -Οκτώβριος 2016 ->τοποθέτηση καμπίνας (394)
> ...


Ποσο μακρια εισαι απο την καμπινα.
Δεν εχω ξαναδει τετοιες ταχυτητες 61Μ/135Μ. 
Το πατρικο μου ειναι λιγο ποιο κατω στην αγια αναστασια και προσφατα ενεργοποιησα vdsl και το καφαο μου ειναι στο στενο καθετα στην τηλεμαχου προς την μπαρουξη
και δεν πρεπει να ειμαι 100 μετρα και το μαχ που μπορω να πιασω ειναι 33Μ/122Μ

----------


## Jazzer

> Επιτέλους! τελείωσε  ο  μεσαίωνας στην  ταχύτητα .....
> από σήμερα  το μεσημέρι ενεργοποίηση στα 50!! 
> Στοιχεία-στατιστικά  γραμμής :
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 190902
> 
> πείτε  γνώμες αν  θέλετε
> 
> και λίγο ιστορικό :
> -Οκτώβριος 2016 ->τοποθέτηση καμπίνας (394)
> ...


Μεγειές Γιώργη !! Με το καλό ενεργοποίηση σε όλους τους συμφορουμίτες περιστεριώτες !!

----------


## ZisisGr

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους,
> 
> Μια πληροφορία για τους φίλους του Περιστερίου. 190 καμπίνες έχουν μπει στο περιστέρι από τις οποίες οι 167 έχουν VDSL. Οι 23 που μένουν δεν έχουν ακόμα ρεύμα. Κάθε μέρα που περνάει όλο και λιγοστεύουν. Ο ΟΤΕ το πλάνο που έχει είναι μέχρι τέλος Φεβρουαρίου να έχουν όλες VDSL. Το πλάνο της ΔΕΗ δεν το γνωρίζω να πω την αλήθεια οπότε το τέλος Φεβρουαρίου το βλέπω λίγο χλωμό .


Επειδή είμαι στους τυχερούς που ανήκω στις 23 από τις 190 που δεν έχουν ρεύμα... (419 καμπίνα πελοπιδα) Δεν τους βλέπω να αγχώνονται. Έχω δει να βάζουν ρεύμα σε καμπίνες με ρυθμό 3-4 σε ένα διήμερο. Μια εβδομάδα να ασχολιοντουσαν θα είχαμε ξεμπερδέψει. Παρόλα αυτά πάλι επικρατεί Μια ησυχία. Οι μέρες περνάνε με μηδέν πρόοδο με αποτέλεσμα να μην βλέπω να έχουμε vdsl όχι μέχρι Φεβρουάριο...Αλλά ούτε Μάρτιο και βάλε.
Ε-λ-ε-ο-ς υπομονή μηδέν πλέον.

----------


## gegeor

> Ποσο μακρια εισαι απο την καμπινα.
> Δεν εχω ξαναδει τετοιες ταχυτητες 61Μ/135Μ. 
> Το πατρικο μου ειναι λιγο ποιο κατω στην αγια αναστασια και προσφατα ενεργοποιησα vdsl και το καφαο μου ειναι στο στενο καθετα στην τηλεμαχου προς την μπαρουξη
> και δεν πρεπει να ειμαι 100 μετρα και το μαχ που μπορω να πιασω ειναι 33Μ/122Μ


είναι  περίπου 70μ  απο την καμπίνα

- - - Updated - - -




> Μεγειές Γιώργη !! Με το καλό ενεργοποίηση σε όλους τους συμφορουμίτες περιστεριώτες !!


να σαι καλά  φίλε μου  :Smile:  με  το καλό και σύντομα ενεργοποιήσεις  για  όλους :Smile:  Θα έλεγα  υπομονή  αλλά  ξέρω  πολύ καλά  και  το  έχω νιώσει ο ίδιος  ότι  η  υπομονή  στο Περιστέρι  έχει   εξαντληθεί....

----------


## Fiber to mantri

περιμενουμε ρευμα για την 350 μετα απο κοπο ειδα που ανηκω

----------


## Zarko

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους,
> 
> Μια πληροφορία για τους φίλους του Περιστερίου. *190* καμπίνες έχουν μπει στο περιστέρι από τις οποίες οι 167 έχουν VDSL. Οι 23 που μένουν δεν έχουν ακόμα ρεύμα. Κάθε μέρα που περνάει όλο και λιγοστεύουν. Ο ΟΤΕ το πλάνο που έχει είναι μέχρι τέλος Φεβρουαρίου να έχουν όλες VDSL. Το πλάνο της ΔΕΗ δεν το γνωρίζω να πω την αλήθεια οπότε το τέλος Φεβρουαρίου το βλέπω λίγο χλωμό .



Αν κατεβάσεις τα τρία αρχεία Excel από το πρώτο μήνυμα από το link, θα δεις στο πρώτο αρχείο στον κωδικό 129 ότι οι καμπίνες που προγραμματίστηκαν συνολικά να μπουν στο Περιστέρι, είναι *370*. 

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...C%CF%83%CE%B7)

----------


## ΔΙΚΑΣΤΗΣ

Θα κλεισουμε μηνα σε λιγο και στην  430 που ειναι η δευτερη καμπινα που με ενδιαφερει δεν εχουν δωσει ακομα διαθεσιμοτητα πανω απο 30 ...

----------


## aguila21

Η μισή Οσίου Δαυίδ από την Πελασγίας έως την Αριστάρχου όπου είναι η 428 έχουν vdsl διαθεσιμότητα.Μετά το χάος...Δεν ξέρω βέβαια μήπως παίρνουν από το ΚΑΦΑΟ που είναι στην προέκταση της Οσίου Δαυίδ,μετά την Πελασγίας στο Φαρμακείο όπου ο δρόμος λέγεται Πυθαγόρα...Να δω πότε θα δω...VDSL...

----------


## Fiber to mantri

Θα περιμενουμε μαζι  φιλε,βλεπω το 2020 να εχουμε

----------


## Noname3000

Καλημερα,
Επιτελους σημερα ειδα συνεργείο για ρευματοδοτηση στην 397. Φαινεται οτι επεστρεψαν τα εργα στο Λοφο. Θα ποσταρω φωτο το απογευμα.

----------


## gegeor

> Καλημερα,
> Επιτελους σημερα ειδα συνεργείο για ρευματοδοτηση στην 397. Φαινεται οτι επεστρεψαν τα εργα στο Λοφο. Θα ποσταρω φωτο το απογευμα.


Καλημέρα
Η  397  ειναι  Τζ.Κεννεντυ & Αετου Γωνία?  Δεν  την  βλεπω  στον  χάρτη με  τις  καμπίνες  - αν είναι  αυτή  δείχνει  παλιό καφάο

----------


## Noname3000

> Καλημέρα
> Η  397  ειναι  Τζ.Κεννεντυ & Αετου Γωνία?  Δεν  την  βλεπω  στον  χάρτη με  τις  καμπίνες  - αν είναι  αυτή  δείχνει  παλιό καφάο


Ναι. Το καινουριο καφαο εχει μπει απο το Νοεμβριο 16.

----------


## gegeor

> Ναι. Το καινουριο καφαο εχει μπει απο το Νοεμβριο 16.


O χάρτης (http://fttxgr.eu/map?)  έχει  ένα παλιό δεν  ειναι ενήμερος ...

άντε  κοντεύεις  γείτονα κ εσύ  ..λίγο  υπομονή ακόμα.με το καλό κ γρήγορα  εύχομαι

----------


## Noname3000

> O χάρτης (http://fttxgr.eu/map?)  έχει  ένα παλιό δεν  ειναι ενήμερος ...
> 
> άντε  κοντεύεις  γείτονα κ εσύ  ..λίγο  υπομονή ακόμα.με το καλό κ γρήγορα  εύχομαι


Ευχαριστω θα ανεβασω φωτο το απογευμα. Επιτέλους

----------


## ΔΙΚΑΣΤΗΣ

Θαυμααααα χριστιανοι !
Μολις εδωσαν διαθεσιμοτητα και σε fiber 100  στην 430 απο μονο 30 που εχει  ,φυσικα πηρα και εκανα αναβαθμιση σε  100αρα  αστραπιαια και θα μου στειλουν το 724 απο το οτι μου ειπαν ,

----------


## Fiber100

Εεεεε ποιος με φωναξε????fiber 100!!!! Συγχαρητηρια καλες και σταθερες συνδεσεις ευχομαι για τι το χουν ξεφτηλησει...αντε και στα 200 ..γιατι για παραπανω δεν!!@

- - - Updated - - -

Φιλε δικαστη μαλον εισαι κοσμοτε....για να λες 724.καλυτερα η εμπιρια μου πηγενε σε αλλο αν φυσικα μπορεις..η entry2i η tplink c9....που εχουν voip..αντε με το καλο

----------


## ΔΙΚΑΣΤΗΣ

> Εεεεε ποιος με φωναξε????fiber 100!!!! Συγχαρητηρια καλες και σταθερες συνδεσεις ευχομαι για τι το χουν ξεφτηλησει...αντε και στα 200 ..γιατι για παραπανω δεν!!@
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Φιλε δικαστη μαλον εισαι κοσμοτε....για να λες 724.καλυτερα η εμπιρια μου πηγενε σε αλλο αν φυσικα μπορεις..η entry2i η tplink c9....που εχουν voip..αντε με το καλο


χΧΑΧ τα εσπασε το nick .
Cosmote ειμαι ναι ,μα εχω και  entry2i   ,δεν ξερω γιατι επεμεναν να μου στειλουν και το 724 , λιγοτερο απο ενα μηνα πριν εβαλα 30αρα και μου εστειλαν το entry2i .
Tην fiber 200 περιμενω και εγω οταν δωσουν διαθεσιμοτητα θα την βαλω .

----------


## anthip09

> Θαυμααααα χριστιανοι !
> Μολις εδωσαν διαθεσιμοτητα και σε fiber 100  στην 430 απο μονο 30 που εχει  ,φυσικα πηρα και εκανα αναβαθμιση σε  100αρα  αστραπιαια και θα μου στειλουν το 724 απο το οτι μου ειπαν ,


Φίλε ΔΙΚΑΣΤΗ, ποιο από τα 2 πακέτα (L ή XL) έβαλες και σε τι τιμή αν επιτρέπεται?

Πάντως τα έγα για ρευματοδότηση βλέπω ότι συνεχίζονται. Έσκαβαν σε 2 καμπίνες χαμηλά προς το Μπουρνάζι σήμερα το μεσημέρι που περνούσα.

----------


## ΔΙΚΑΣΤΗΣ

> Φίλε ΔΙΚΑΣΤΗ, ποιο από τα 2 πακέτα (L ή XL) έβαλες και σε τι τιμή αν επιτρέπεται?
> 
> Πάντως τα έγα για ρευματοδότηση βλέπω ότι συνεχίζονται. Έσκαβαν σε 2 καμπίνες χαμηλά προς το Μπουρνάζι σήμερα το μεσημέρι που περνούσα.


Το XL ειχε μονο σαν επιλογη να βαλω  στα 49,5

----------


## Fiber100

Παντως περιμενα οτι το περιστερι λογω καλης θελησης δημου οτι εφωσον εχει ξεκινησει καλη δουλεια στο θεμα ιντερνετ δικτυο κλπ οτι θα τα ειχε κανονισει και με τα υπολοιπα...παντως εγω στην αρκαδιας κ αγιας παρασκευης πρωην αλτερ ολες οι καμπινες ειναι ενεργες κ μαθενω οτι υπαρχουν πολλοι με 50 κ 100 οτε wind..

----------


## ΔΙΚΑΣΤΗΣ

> Παντως περιμενα οτι το περιστερι λογω καλης θελησης δημου οτι εφωσον εχει ξεκινησει καλη δουλεια στο θεμα ιντερνετ δικτυο κλπ οτι θα τα ειχε κανονισει και με τα υπολοιπα...παντως εγω στην αρκαδιας κ αγιας παρασκευης πρωην αλτερ ολες οι καμπινες ειναι ενεργες κ μαθενω οτι υπαρχουν πολλοι με 50 κ 100 οτε wind..


Ποια καλη θεληση Δημου ? 
Τραγωδια ειναι  και απο τους βασικους λογους που το Περιστερι αναγκαστηκε να  μεινει τοσο χρονια σε ιντερνετικο μεσαιωνα καθως εβαζε προσκοματα στα εργα του ΟΤΕ να προχωρησουν ,με ανοητες δικαιολογιες  οτι θα χαλασουν τους δρομους  λες και ειμασταν υποδειγμα δημου σε αυτο το κομματι (η' οπουδηποτε αλλου διαχρονικα) η' λες και καταστραφηκε κανεις δρομος με τοσο εκτεταμενα εργα για ενα τοσο βασικο ειδος οπως ειναι το ιντερνετ ,
Κατα αναλογια λοιπον μιλωντας με εναν που εχει θεση στην Δημοτικη αρχη του  εφερα ως παραδειγμα πως  ειναι σαν να μην εχουμε αποχετευση( ενα βασικο εργο υποδομης δλδ )  και να  εμποδιζει ο  ο Δημος τα εργα με το προσχημα  πως θα χαλασουν  οι δρομοι .
Αστεια και τραγελαφικα πραγματα για αγαθιαρηδες...
ΤΑ περιπου 7 χρονια που ταλαιπωριομουν με 4 mbps  δεν ξαναγυριζουν πισω ...

----------


## Fiber to mantri

Εσενα τουλαχιστον σου εβαλαν εγω παω για 2020 α ρε περιστερι μπουφε

----------


## Noname3000

Χθες εσκαψαν την 397. Ποτε να περιμενω διαθεσιμότητα?

----------


## man with no name

Περίπου σε κανά μήνα.

----------


## Noname3000

Πρεπει να ξαναρθει τεχνικος Οτε?

----------


## diml1975

ΝΑΙΑΙΑΙΑΙΑΙΑΙΑΙ Σκαβουν την 350 σημερα  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy: Δε μπορω να το πιστεψω ...... Αντε να δω τωρα ποτε θα εχω διαθεσιμότητα :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Fiber to mantri

Μην μου λες τετοια,μενω παρθενωνος,εσυ?

----------


## diml1975

[QUOTE=Fiber to mantri;6328387]Μην μου λες τετοια,μενω παρθενωνος,εσυ?[
Και ομως ειναι αληθεια .Εγω ειμαι Παρνασιδος . :Yahooooo: Εδω και ενα χρονο αναμονης επιτελους ηρθε και η σειρα μας.

----------


## toxicgarbage

έργα και στην εθνικής αντιστάσεως στο ύψος της ρεγγίνας.

----------


## greg.chalk

> ΝΑΙΑΙΑΙΑΙΑΙΑΙΑΙ Σκαβουν την 350 σημερα Δε μπορω να το πιστεψω ...... Αντε να δω τωρα ποτε θα εχω διαθεσιμότητα





> Μην μου λες τετοια,μενω παρθενωνος,εσυ?





> Αρχικό μήνυμα από Fiber to mantri
> 
> 
> Μην μου λες τετοια,μενω παρθενωνος,εσυ?
> 
> 
> Και ομως ειναι αληθεια .Εγω ειμαι Παρνασιδος .Εδω και ενα χρονο αναμονης επιτελους ηρθε και η σειρα μας.


Είμαι άρρωστος με πυρετό, και μόλις διάβασα για την καμπίνα 350, βγήκα με τις πυτζάμες και παντόφλες έξω για να το δω με τα ίδια μου τα μάτια!  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  χαχαχα!
Μένω στην πιερίας.

----------


## Noname3000

Καλησπερα, 
Χθες οπως ειπα εσκαψαν την 397, Τζων Κέννεντυ και Αετού. Σημερα ειδα αλλο συνεργείο, μου ειπαν οτι εδωσαν ρευμα. Μαλλον θα υπαρξει διαθεσιμότητα πολυ συντομα. Επιτελους υπαρχει κινητικότητα.

----------


## Fiber to mantri

Το θες για wow?

----------


## DJ THEO

Σκαβουν για ρευμα επιτέλους και την 407 που ανήκω στο γραφειο μου,η οποια βρισκεται επι της Ιάσωνος 22,η οποία δεν ειναι καταχωρημένη στους χάρτες και θα την βαλω συντομα.Λιγο εμεινε.... :Worthy:  :Worthy:

----------


## ZisisGr

> έργα και στην εθνικής αντιστάσεως στο ύψος της ρεγγίνας.


Ρεγγίνα είπες; πάω να τσεκάρω. Λέτε να έρθει και η σειρά της καταραμενης 419? Κρατάω μικρό καλάθι βέβαια μιας και το 2050 αργεί ακόμα χαχαχα

----------


## diml1975

Χθες εσκαψαν την 350 σημερα συνδεσαν και εκλεισαν την τρυπα,μενει μονο να βαλουν πλακες.Τωρα περιμενουμε διαθεσιμοτητα.Αντε μονο η ουρα εμεινε. :One thumb up:

----------


## Fiber to mantri

Επιτελους

----------


## dmitspan

453 πάντως έχουν ήδη περάσει 2 εβδομάδες και διαθεσιμότητα 0

----------


## gegeor

> 453 πάντως έχουν ήδη περάσει 2 εβδομάδες και διαθεσιμότητα 0


υπολόγιζε  περίπου μήνα  , στην δική μου περίπτωση η εμπορική διαθεσιμότητα  πήγε μήνα  κ  κάτι μέρες ...
άντε με το καλό...λίγο  έμεινε...

----------


## ΔΙΚΑΣΤΗΣ

> 453 πάντως έχουν ήδη περάσει 2 εβδομάδες και διαθεσιμότητα 0


Κανα μηνα παιρνει ,κανε υπομονη εχει μεινει κατι λιγοτερο απο την ουρα  :Smile:

----------


## teo74

Και εγώ διανύω την Τετάρτη εβδομάδα μετά του ρεύματος στη 260 και κάθε μέρα κοιτάω για διαθεσιμότητα.... Πόσο ΑΚΟΜΑΑΑ ΟΕΟΟΟ???

----------


## ZisisGr

Δεν θέλω να μου αγχώνεστε όταν πρόκειται για διαθεσιμότητα. Εγώ έχω πάνω από ενάμιση χρόνο που περιμένω να δω μπουλντόζα να δίνει ρεύμα σε καμπίνα ακριβώς δίπλα από τις δικές σας καμπίνες. Μετά από αυτό το συμβάν που ένας θεός ξέρει πότε θα συμβεί, πρέπει να περιμένω ένα μήνα να δοθεί διαθεσιμότητα και μετά να περιμένω αυτές τις 10κατι μέρες να γίνει η σύνδεση με το vdsl.

Ελπίζω αυτή η κατάντια μου να σας βοηθάει ψυχολογικά ξέροντας ότι δίπλα σας υπάρχει ένας άνθρωπος που ανυπομονεί να δει από μακρυά την "ουρά".

419...η διάσημη καμπίνα που είναι περικυκλωμένη από καμπίνες που δίνουν διαθεσιμότητα αλλά δεν έχει πάρει ακόμα ρεύμα.

----------


## Noname3000

Σημερα μαλλον ολοκληρωνονται τα εργα στην 397. Εκανα ελεγχο στο site του ΟΤΕ για διαθεσιμοτητα και ειναι η πρωτη φορα που εβγαλε μηνυμα οτι χρειαζεται περεταίρω ελεγχο......
Τερμα το μη διαθεσιμο
Ξερει κανεις αν δινεται διαθεσιμοτητα ταυτοχρονα οτε με nova?

----------


## diml1975

Και στην 350 Σαββατο εκλεισαν τις τρυπες απο Κυριακη το site του ΟΤΕ μου λεει το ιδιο μηνυμα απο μη διαθεσιμο.

----------


## teo74

Εγώ που είμαι συνδρομητής οτε μου βγάζει μη διαθέσιμο.. Όσοι ανήκουν σε άλλο παροχο βγάζει. Περαιτέρω διερεύνηση.. Νομιζω

----------


## Noname3000

Σε μενα που εχω nova μεχρι χθες μου εβγαζε μη διαθεσιμο. 
Παντως πηρα τηλέφωνο, εκαναν ελεγχο σε αριθμους cosmote στην περιοχη και δεν ειναι ακόμα διαθεσιμο.

----------


## dmitspan

> υπολόγιζε  περίπου μήνα  , στην δική μου περίπτωση η εμπορική διαθεσιμότητα  πήγε μήνα  κ  κάτι μέρες ...
> άντε με το καλό...λίγο  έμεινε...


Ε ναι μπροστά στους 15 μήνες αναμονής ρευματοδότησης τι είναι ένας μήνας τώρα. Το μαρτύριο της σταγόνας το έχουν κάνει  :Clap:

----------


## ΔΙΚΑΣΤΗΣ

Tελικα μου ξαναεστειλαν speedport 2i απο τον ΟΤΕ  παρολο που ειχα παραλαβει πριν ενα μηνα  καινουριο απο αυτους και τους ειπα τηλεφωνικα πως δεν το χρειαζομαι .
Ας ειναι θα το κρατησω για back up σε περιπτωση βλαβης ...

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος Ρ.

Εχουνε πλάκα στην πλατφόρμα αναζήτησης διαθεσιμότητας, εδώ κι ένα μήνα έχω vdsl σταθερά στα 50 και τώρα μου δείχνει ότι το αίτημά μου χρήζει περαιτέρω διερεύνησης, οπότε μάγκες μην εμπιστεύεστε τι βλέπετε, κατευθείαν τον πάροχό σας τηλέφωνο.

----------


## dmitspan

Τι πάροχο έχεις; Αν δεν είναι ο ΟΤΕ τότε σωστά σου βγάζει ότι χρήζει διερεύνησης, αφού δεν είσαι πελάτης του

----------


## ASFE

Μα λεει isp cosmote

----------


## dmitspan

και Τύπος:    ADSL2+ και Ταχύτητα:     5Mbps
Τι να πιστέψω;  :Razz:

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος Ρ.

> Τι πάροχο έχεις; Αν δεν είναι ο ΟΤΕ τότε σωστά σου βγάζει ότι χρήζει διερεύνησης, αφού δεν είσαι πελάτης του


Vodafone είμαι αλλά μέχρι και πριν δύο εβδομάδες μου έβγαζε ότι έχω διαθεσιμότητα όντας συνδεδεμένος κι έχω κανονικά vdsl. Εξάλλου βάζω με διεύθυνση όχι με αριθμό.

- - - Updated - - -




> και Τύπος:    ADSL2+ και Ταχύτητα:     5Mbps
> Τι να πιστέψω;


Οχι ρε παιδιά τα είχα ξεχάσει αυτά, εδώ κι ένα μήνα έχω vdsl vodafone.

----------


## puffy

> Tελικα μου ξαναεστειλαν speedport 2i απο τον ΟΤΕ  παρολο που ειχα παραλαβει πριν ενα μηνα  καινουριο απο αυτους και τους ειπα τηλεφωνικα πως δεν το χρειαζομαι .
> Ας ειναι θα το κρατησω για back up σε περιπτωση βλαβης ...


ειναι χρησιδανειο θα πρεπει να επιστρεψεις το παλιο σε γερμανο πχ για να το αποχρεωσουν. 
αλλιως θα σε χρεωσουν καποια στιγμη

----------


## ΔΙΚΑΣΤΗΣ

και ενα speedtest απο το σπιτι που ενεργοποιηθηκε προσφατα 

http://www.speedtest.net/result/7037534866.png

- - - Updated - - -

@ puffy Δεν μου ειπαν κατι τετοιο ,αν και μετα απο 2 χρονια συμβολαιο και ετσι οπως αλλαζουν οι τεχνολογιες δεν το ζητανε σχεδον ποτε .Ετσι και αλλιως θα μου το ξανααλλαξουν μολις ενεργοποιησουν την 200αρα .Το 724 moy  εστειλαν btw htan ιδια η  φωτο στο κουτι και μπερδευτηκα   ,το 2i  το εχω κρατημενο και να μου το ζητησουν το δινω δεν εχω προβλημα.

----------


## Fiber to mantri

Ξερει κανεις κατα την διαρκεια της ηλεκτροδοτησης καμπινας αν τρως downgrade με εχουν κουρασει

----------


## psolord

Ώπα ρε φίλε, 243/3008; Στην περιοχή που είσαι ίσως θα έπρεπε να είχες μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα. Μπορεί να φταίει το fast path δε ξέρω.

Σε γενικές γραμμές έχουν παρατηρηθεί περίεργα φαινόμενα με τις γραμμές ADSL. Δηλαδή έχουν πτώση στην ταχύτητα γενικά. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι μπουκοτάζ ή υπάρχουν φυσικοί λόγοι που γίνεται αυτό.

Πάντως σε κάνα μήνα πιστεύω θα είσαι ΟΚ και εσύ.

----------


## sdikr

> Ξερει κανεις κατα την διαρκεια της ηλεκτροδοτησης καμπινας αν τρως downgrade με εχουν κουρασει


Restart το router έκανες;

----------


## Fiber to mantri

καμια 10 φορες

- - - Updated - - -

fast path ειχα και κλειδωνα στα 8191,εχουν ανοιξει ενα φρεατιο εδω στην τζων κεννεντυ απεναντι απο την πιτσαρια ματινα,θα παω να ριξω μια ματια τι στο που,...ο κανουν,μου αρεσει που μιλαμε για vectoring και παπαρια και εδω με εχουν ξεκωλιασει στο τελος θα με πανε σε pstn συνδεση.

----------


## sdikr

> καμια 10 φορες
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> fast path ειχα και κλειδωνα στα 8191,εχουν ανοιξει ενα φρεατιο εδω στην τζων κεννεντυ απεναντι απο την πιτσαρια ματινα,θα παω να ριξω μια ματια τι στο που,...ο κανουν,μου αρεσει που μιλαμε για vectoring και παπαρια και εδω με εχουν ξεκωλιασει στο τελος θα με πανε σε pstn συνδεση.


Τα στατιστικά που έχεις πιο πάνω, δείχνουν πως σε έχουν βάλει αυτοί να συχρονίζεις στα 3 (16+ snr), μήπως τους έχεις κάνει παράπονα για αποσυνδέσεις κλπ και σε βάλανε σε πιο χαμηλό profil;
Αν όχι πάρε τους τηλέφωνο να σου αλλάξουν profil

----------


## Fiber to mantri

Δεν σηκωνει το τηλ κανενας,πηρα στο 13888,το μονο που ειπε ο αυτοματος ηταν πως υπαρχει ευρυτερο προβλημα στην περιοχη σας,εδω μεσα βεβαια δεν ειδα κανεναν να παραπονιεται για τετοια προβληματα,μαλλον θα τρεξω το dmt tool να τα αλλαξω εγω απο το pc μου,γιατι με αυτους ακρη δεν βγαζω ακρη,1 εβδομαδα και το τεχνικο τμημα δεν απανταει μιλαμε για ξεφτιλα,μου θυμισαν εποχες wind που τους ελεγα οτι ειχα προβλημα 6 μηνες και δεν εστελναν τεχνικο μεχρι που αποχωρησα,κριμα γιατι εδω και ενα χρονο ειχα σταθερη γραμμη.

----------


## sdikr

> Δεν σηκωνει το τηλ κανενας,πηρα στο 13888,το μονο που ειπε ο αυτοματος ηταν πως υπαρχει *ευρυτερο προβλημα στην περιοχη σας*,εδω μεσα βεβαια δεν ειδα κανεναν να παραπονιεται για τετοια προβληματα,μαλλον θα τρεξω το dmt tool να τα αλλαξω εγω απο το pc μου,γιατι με αυτους ακρη δεν βγαζω ακρη,1 εβδομαδα και το τεχνικο τμημα δεν απανταει μιλαμε για ξεφτιλα,μου θυμισαν εποχες wind που τους ελεγα οτι ειχα προβλημα 6 μηνες και δεν εστελναν τεχνικο μεχρι που αποχωρησα,κριμα γιατι εδω και ενα χρονο ειχα σταθερη γραμμη.


Αφου σου λέει οτι υπάρχει γενικό πρόβλημα στην περιοχή, δεν υπάρχει κάτι να κάνεις
Δεν πιστεύω πως μπορείς να αλλάξεις κάτι με το dmt tool εδώ

----------


## puffy

> και ενα speedtest απο το σπιτι που ενεργοποιηθηκε προσφατα 
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net/result/7037534866.png
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> @ puffy Δεν μου ειπαν κατι τετοιο ,αν και μετα απο 2 χρονια συμβολαιο και ετσι οπως αλλαζουν οι τεχνολογιες δεν το ζητανε σχεδον ποτε .Ετσι και αλλιως θα μου το ξανααλλαξουν μολις ενεργοποιησουν την 200αρα .Το 724 moy  εστειλαν btw htan ιδια η  φωτο στο κουτι και μπερδευτηκα   ,το 2i  το εχω κρατημενο και να μου το ζητησουν το δινω δεν εχω προβλημα.


παρε τηλ να το ξεκαθαρισεις και λογικα θα ειναι συνημενο στο προηγουμενο συμβολαιο. (οπως και στο νεο)
αλλιως θα σε χρεωσουν σε λογαριασμο. νομιζω οτι στελνουν sms που ζητουν την επιστροφη.
και τα speedport μια χαρα τα ζητανε πισω γιατι αυτα δινουν ακομα

----------


## ΔΙΚΑΣΤΗΣ

> παρε τηλ να το ξεκαθαρισεις και λογικα θα ειναι συνημενο στο προηγουμενο συμβολαιο. (οπως και στο νεο)
> αλλιως θα σε χρεωσουν σε λογαριασμο. νομιζω οτι στελνουν sms που ζητουν την επιστροφη.
> και τα speedport μια χαρα τα ζητανε πισω γιατι αυτα δινουν ακομα


Ε ας  το χρεωσουν ,  θα το επιστρεψω κανενα προβλημα .

----------


## aguila21

H 428 ακόμα τίποτα...Να δω πότε θα μας συνδέσουν...

----------


## weras

Χμμ να ρωτησω επειδη και εγω κοντα μενω , εχω τις τελευταιες 2 βδομαδες 25kbs(φαση δεν φορτωνουν giffakia στο fb). Εκει απο ταχυτητες πως ειστε?

----------


## toxicgarbage

Γενικά τον τελευταίο καιρό και σε εμένα το ίντερνετ σέρνεται... Το ping μου στο Bf1 ανεβοκατεβαινει από το 300 στο 100 ασταμάτητα... Ακόμα περιμένουμε την καμπίνα στην Στραβωνος και Γρηγορίου Ξενόπουλου

----------


## Fiber to mantri

Σημερα το πρωι η γραμμη επανηλθε σε φυσιολογικες τιμες οπως ηταν πριν τα εργα,μπορω να πω και καλυτερες,εχει πεσει to att,και εχει ανεβει το snr,οποτε μπραβο στον οτε.

----------


## Noname3000

Καλησπερα,
Η 397 εχει παρει ρευμα, τι αλλο χρειάζεται για διαθεσιμοτητα vdsl?
Πηρα τηλ στον Οτε και μου ειπαν οτι φαίνεται να υπαρχει διαθέσιμο vdsl αλλα δεν μπορουν με βεβαιοτητα παρα μονο οταν ερθει τεχνικος για τη συνδεση.
Ξερει κανεις κατι αλλο?

----------


## Isovitisgr

Ξέρει κανείς γείτονας τί γίνεται με την 375 που είναι πάνω στη διασταύρωση Θηβών-Τζων Κέννεντυ; Δεν κινείται φύλλο...

----------


## toxicgarbage

Το θέμα έχει ημερομηνία ανάρτησης 2013,ήμαστε 2018 και ακόμα με 3mbs είμαι. Μπράβο στο οτε.

----------


## Fiber to mantri

Εδω παμε για vectoring περιμενε,και εγω μια απο τα ιδια καταντια

----------


## ΔΙΚΑΣΤΗΣ

Ενταξει προφανως και η προσβαση δεν ειναι στο 100* ακομα και εχετε απολυτο δικιο να γκρινιαζετε .Θα πρεπει να  παραδεχτουμε ομως ,πως πλεον η διεισδυση ειναι  κατι παραπανω απο  καλη καθως η πλειοψηφια πλεον εχει προσβαση σε γρηγορο ιντερνετ στο τριοκοσμικο μας Δημο .Επισης  απο προσωπικη εμπειρια και συμφωνα με τον περιγυρο μου ακομα και  οσοι εχουν πλεον προσβαση δεν επιλεγουν vdsl  ,αυτοι ειναι η κρισιμη μαζα και οχι εγω που και  500  να μπορουσα να βαλω θα εβαζα .

----------


## psolord

Ε οχι και τριτοκοσμικος ο Δημος επειδη δεν εχει 100% καλυψη σε VDSL λογω τεραστιας εκτασης. Μη λεμε οτι θελουμε παιδια.

Το καλοκαιρι που βρωμουσε και εζεχνε ολη η Αττικη απο τα σκουπιδια και το Περιστερι ηταν καθαρο, μας χαλασε; Δε μας χαλασε.

----------


## sdikr

> Ε οχι και τριτοκοσμικος ο Δημος επειδη δεν εχει 100% καλυψη σε VDSL λογω τεραστιας εκτασης. Μη λεμε οτι θελουμε παιδια.
> 
> Το καλοκαιρι που βρωμουσε και εζεχνε ολη η Αττικη απο τα σκουπιδια και το Περιστερι ηταν καθαρο, μας χαλασε; Δε μας χαλασε.


Οχι φυσικά αφού όλοι ήμασταν στις παραλίες  :Razz:

----------


## ΔΙΚΑΣΤΗΣ

> Ε οχι και τριτοκοσμικος ο Δημος επειδη δεν εχει 100% καλυψη σε VDSL λογω τεραστιας εκτασης. Μη λεμε οτι θελουμε παιδια.
> 
> Το καλοκαιρι που βρωμουσε και εζεχνε ολη η Αττικη απο τα σκουπιδια και το Περιστερι ηταν καθαρο, μας χαλασε; Δε μας χαλασε.


Μια χαρα τριτοκοσμικος ηταν στο ιντερνετ για αυτο μιλαμε εδω,τι σκουπιδια και χωματερες λες ?

----------


## psolord

Να βάζουμε προτεραιότητες στα πραγματα που είναι σημαντικά και απαραίτητα για τη ζωή. Αυτό λέω. Πήγαινε σε άλλους Δήμους να δεις που δεν έχουν τίποτα. Τι να πει η Επαρχία;

----------


## ΔΙΚΑΣΤΗΣ

> Να βάζουμε προτεραιότητες στα πραγματα που είναι σημαντικά και απαραίτητα για τη ζωή. Αυτό λέω. Πήγαινε σε άλλους Δήμους να δεις που δεν έχουν τίποτα. Τι να πει η Επαρχία;


Θεωρω εξαιρετικα σημαντικο το ιντερνετ  για μενα ειναι ειδος πρωτης αναγκης μετα το ρευμα .Καταλαβαινω ομως  πως καθε ανθρωπος εχει διαφορετικες προτεραιοτητες .
Εχω παει σε πολλους Δημους κλασεις καλυτερους απο τον δικο μας στα παντα αλλα αυτο ειναι ασχετο με το θεμα .

----------


## ZisisGr

> ...η πλειοψηφια πλεον εχει προσβαση σε γρηγορο ιντερνετ στο τριοκοσμικο μας Δημο .Επισης  απο προσωπικη εμπειρια και συμφωνα με τον περιγυρο μου ακομα και  οσοι εχουν πλεον προσβαση δεν επιλεγουν vdsl  ,αυτοι ειναι η κρισιμη μαζα και οχι εγω που και  500  να μπορουσα να βαλω θα εβαζα .


Αυτή είναι η αιτία στο να σπάζομαι καθημερινά που η 419 είναι από την μειοψηφία που δεν έχει πάρει ΑΚΟΜΑ ρεύμα. Έχει διαθεσιμότητα η πλειοψηφία του Δήμου και ο περίγυρος μου, είτε δεν ξέρει τι είναι το vdsl, είτε έχει βάλει vdsl ενώ δεν του χρειάζεται. (πχ η μόνη χρήση είναι βιντεάκια στο youtube, άντε να κατεβάσει και καμία ταινία του 2GB που και με adsl μία χαρά το κάνεις)

Εγώ που θέλω να ανεβάσω 2GB στο youtube καθημερινά, ή που θέλω να στριμάρω σε ποιότητα πάνω από 480p...ΔΕΝ μπορώ να λειτουργήσω με 0.80 upload. Δεν είναι ότι δεν έχω υπομονή να περιμένω να κατέβει μία ταινία, δεν έχω υπομονή να ανεβάσω ένα βίντεο σε 6 ώρες.

Άντε ρε ΤΕΚΑΤ...όποιος και αν το ανέλαβε, δώστε το ρεύμα να προχωρήσει λίγο η διαδικασία.

----------


## Noname3000

Ρε παιδια αφου παρει ρευμα η καμπινα, τι αλλο περιμενουμε για διαθεσιμοτητα?
Αν κάνω τωρα αιτημα στον Οτε, ποιο θα ειναι το προβλημα?

----------


## griniaris

Off Topic


		  Μια χαρα ειναι σε σχεση με αλλους δημους.  
Στην δημο Αθηναιων με 3.7 Mb/s down και* 0.019 Μb/s* up τι ειναι δηλαδη?  (Η dial-up καλυτερα πηγαινε.)

----------


## Fiber to mantri

Ελα με την τσιρκοπεριοχη βαλανε 2 γλαστρες και εγινε αριστοκρατικη παντα τσιρκο ηταν ελα να δεις τους δρομους να βαλεις καραβακι στις λακουβες οταν βρεχει να το θαυμασεις.

----------


## Bossidi

> Ρε παιδια αφου παρει ρευμα η καμπινα, τι αλλο περιμενουμε για διαθεσιμοτητα?
> Αν κάνω τωρα αιτημα στον Οτε, ποιο θα ειναι το προβλημα?


Το μόνο που μένει είναι να πάει ο τεχνικός και να συνδέσει τον εξοπλισμό της καμπίνας με το ρεύμα, κάτι για το οποίο δεν μπορεί κανείς μας να κάνει τίποτα. Εσύ υπολόγισε ένα μήνα μετά (ίσως και λίγο παραπάνω) από την ρευματοδότηση θα έχεις διαθεσιμότητα.

----------


## dtzgr

> Αν κάνω τωρα αιτημα στον Οτε, ποιο θα ειναι το προβλημα?


Αν δεν έχει δοθεί εμπορική διαθεσιμότητα ακόμα, τότε πιθανότατα θα απορριφθεί με αιτιολογία ότι δεν υπάρχει εμπορική διαθεσιμότητα στην περιοχή σου και επομένως το αίτημα δεν μπορεί να υλοποιηθεί.

----------


## EQUI1966

Καλησπέρα κ από εμένα..
Μετακόμιση από Νότια Προάστια που είχα VDSL 50dsl ΟΤε στο Περιστέρι κ έκανα αίτηση για μια απλή μεταφορά γραμμής.Με ενημέρωσαν πως δεν υπάρχει δυνατότητα Vdsl στο Περιστέρι κ θα πρέπει να κανω καινούργια γραμμή για adsl.
Για να μην σας κουράζω 9 μήνες μετά κ Ακόμα δεν υπάρχει διαθέσιμο δίκτυο κ είμαι για να πηδάω απ'το παράθυρο.
Εννοείται έχω κάνει αιτήσεις σε άλλες δύο εταιρείες μπας κ αλλά τιποτα.
Το κερασάκι στη τούρτα ήταν ένα πρόστιμο που μου επιβληθεί από τον ΟΤΕ λόγω διακοπής συμβολαίου. Κατι μου με έκανε να μιλάω αραμαικα απ'τα νεύρα μου κ τους απέστειλα ένα email να τους εξηγήσω σε τι ταλαιπωρία με έχουν βάλει.Ευτυχως (για εκεινους)απέσυραν το πρόστιμο.
Αν υπάρχει κάποιος με ίδια εμπειρία που έκανε κάποια κίνηση ματ κ απλά έβαλε ίντερνετ ας ενημερώσει.

----------


## pgkioulf

Να ρωτήσω έβαλα vdsl 50 από την wind πρόσφατα στο setup του μόντεμ που κοίταξα το Actual Rate (up/down) λέει
4996/4999
Αυτή είναι η πραγματική ταχύτητα της γραμμής ή είναι εικονική ;

----------


## jkoukos

4996/4999 ή 4996/4999*9*. Έχει τεράστια σημασία. Αν ισχύει το δεύτερο, είναι ο συγχρονισμός για το πακέτο που έχεις (50/5).
Η πραγματική ταχύτητα είναι άλλο πράγμα και αρχικά είναι μειωμένη κατά περίπου 9% και από εκεί και πέρα εξαρτάται από τα κυκλώματα και τις συνδέσεις του παρόχου σου.

----------


## pgkioulf

Τελικά είναι το Up/Down 4996/49999
το μέτρησα και με το speedtest και μου έβγαλε down 46,35 up 5,14

----------


## jkoukos

Μια χαρά είσαι.

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος Ρ.

Στην 460 πλέον δίνει διαθεσιμότητα και για 100άρα.

----------


## Noname3000

Ποσος καιρος περασε απο τη ρευματοδοτηση?

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος Ρ.

> Ποσος καιρος περασε απο τη ρευματοδοτηση?


Προσωπικά μετά από 10 μέρες η vodafone με είχε συνδέσει, ούτε εγώ δεν το περίμενα τόσο σύντομα.

----------


## Fiber to mantri

Μιλησα με το τεχνικο τμημα οτε,και μου λεει πως ανηκω στο αστικο κεντρο και οχι σε καμπινα,του λεω εχω 33 attn δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση,λεει αυτο μου βγαζει ο υπολογιστης,ξερει κανεις τιποτα γιατι εχω κουραστει,και ειναι να φευγω απο οτε,προσπαθω να βρω την καμπινα που ανηκω δεν υπαρχει αριθμος στο κουτι εξω απο το σπιτι μου εχει σβηστει και στα αλλα σπιτια το ιδιο,μπορει καποιος να πει γνωμη για να βγαλω ακρη με αυτα τα ατομα.

- - - Updated - - -

Μενω παρθενωνος,εσυ που μενεις και ανηκεις στην 460?

----------


## DJ THEO

> Προσωπικά μετά από 10 μέρες η vodafone με είχε συνδέσει, ούτε εγώ δεν το περίμενα τόσο σύντομα.


Στο site της vodafone σου εβγαζε διαθεσιμοτητα?Στης cosmote?Για να ξερω ποτε να καλεσω και εγω,γιατι εχει παρει ρευμα η καμπινα εδω και 15 μερες και το σιτε της cosmote μου βγαζει 50αρι ενω παλια εβγαζε μονο 30.Βεβαια εγω θελω 100αρι...

----------


## george83

> Μιλησα με το τεχνικο τμημα οτε,και μου λεει πως ανηκω στο αστικο κεντρο και οχι σε καμπινα,του λεω εχω 33 attn δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση,λεει αυτο μου βγαζει ο υπολογιστης,ξερει κανεις τιποτα γιατι εχω κουραστει,και ειναι να φευγω απο οτε,προσπαθω να βρω την καμπινα που ανηκω δεν υπαρχει αριθμος στο κουτι εξω απο το σπιτι μου εχει σβηστει και στα αλλα σπιτια το ιδιο,μπορει καποιος να πει γνωμη για να βγαλω ακρη με αυτα τα ατομα.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Μενω παρθενωνος,εσυ που μενεις και ανηκεις στην 460?


Μάλλον μπερδευτήκατε. Αν έχεις 33 att παίρνεις adsl από το αστικό κέντρο και όχι από καμπίνα, αυτό θα προσπαθούσε να σου πει. Κοίτα απλά αν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα για vdsl με τον/την αριθμό/διεύθυνση σου. Αν δεν υπάρχει... απλά υπομονή..

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος Ρ.

> Μιλησα με το τεχνικο τμημα οτε,και μου λεει πως ανηκω στο αστικο κεντρο και οχι σε καμπινα,του λεω εχω 33 attn δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση,λεει αυτο μου βγαζει ο υπολογιστης,ξερει κανεις τιποτα γιατι εχω κουραστει,και ειναι να φευγω απο οτε,προσπαθω να βρω την καμπινα που ανηκω δεν υπαρχει αριθμος στο κουτι εξω απο το σπιτι μου εχει σβηστει και στα αλλα σπιτια το ιδιο,μπορει καποιος να πει γνωμη για να βγαλω ακρη με αυτα τα ατομα.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Μενω παρθενωνος,εσυ που μενεις και ανηκεις στην 460?


Στην Καρυάτιδος, αυτή τη στιγμή στην αναζήτηση της cosmote ό,τι αριθμό και να βάλεις στην Καρυάτιδος βγάζει διαθεσιμότητα μέχρι και 100άρα. 




> Στο site της vodafone σου εβγαζε διαθεσιμοτητα?Στης cosmote?Για να ξερω ποτε να καλεσω και εγω,γιατι εχει παρει ρευμα η καμπινα εδω και 15 μερες και το σιτε της cosmote μου βγαζει 50αρι ενω παλια εβγαζε μονο 30.Βεβαια εγω θελω 100αρι...


Την ίδια μέρα που έβγαλε διαθεσιμότητα η σελίδα του cosmote μου έβγαλε και της vodafone, τους πήρα τηλέφωνο κι αφού μου το επιβεβαίωσαν κι αυτοί έκανα την αίτηση, σε 6 μέρες ήρθε το ρούτερ και στη 10η αν θυμάμαι καλά είχα συνδεθεί με πολύ απλή διαδικασία, ένα τηλέφωνο στο τεχνικό τμήμα, ένας κωδικός που έπρεπε να βάλω στο ρούτερ, επανεκκίνησή του κι ήμουν έτοιμος.

----------


## Fiber to mantri

Καταλαβα τι ειπες,πως η διαδρομη που ακουλουθει το καλωδιο ειναι αστικο καμπινα σπιτι,το εχω καταλαβει αυτο το θεμα ειναι να εβρισκα  τον αριθμο καμπινας που ανηκω,ασχετα αν δεν εχει ενεργοποιηθει ακομα η vdsl.Αν επερνα απο καμπινα απευθειας σιγουρα θα ειχα λιγοτερο att λογο αποστασης,το θεμα ειναι πως θελω να βρω τον αριθμο καμπινας που κουμπωνει το καλωδιο μου.Το σπιτι ειναι γωνια,στην μια οδο του σπιτιου μου που ειναι το κουτακι που γραφει τον αριθμο πανω φυσικα ειναι σβησμενος,υπαρχει ενα σπιτι στα 20 μετρα πιο μακρια απο μενα και εχει τον αριθμο 342 καμπινας.Εχει ενεργοποιηθει η 342?

----------


## ΔΙΚΑΣΤΗΣ

Τελικα  σημερα μου ηρθε sms  να επιστρεψω το speedport 2i καθως μου ειχαν στειλει το 724  σε αναβαθμιση που εκανα απο 30αρα σε 100 .

----------


## toxicgarbage

σήμερα είδα εργα απέναντι απο το Παπαχαραλάμπους ,επι της πελοπιδα.

----------


## ZisisGr

> σήμερα είδα εργα απέναντι απο το Παπαχαραλάμπους ,επι της πελοπιδα.


Πάλι εκεί; Σκάψανε ξανά; Ο τοξότης το είχε σκάψει και μετά από πολλούς μήνες το ξανακαλύψανε. Δεν είχαν βάλει ρεύμα; Αυτή η καμπίνα είναι η επόμενη στην πελοπίδα μετά την δικιά μου (419). Η προηγούμενη δίνει διαθεσιμότητα. Να δω πότε θα έρθει και η σειρά μου. Κουράστηκα ακόμα και να νευριάζω πλέον.

----------


## dmitspan

Άνοιξε η 453 και δίνει 30ρα! Πιστεύω σταδιακά θα δώσει και τις υπόλοιπες

----------


## ΔΙΚΑΣΤΗΣ

> Άνοιξε η 453 και δίνει 30ρα! Πιστεύω σταδιακά θα δώσει και τις υπόλοιπες


Ναι ετσι  εγινε και στην 430 εδωσε πρωτα 30αρα και μετα απο 20 μερες εδωσε και 100αρα .
Στην Πελασγιας  λιγο πιο κατω απο τον Σαββα  σκαβουν παλι ,τι φαση ΟΤΕ η' κατι αλλο ?

----------


## aguila21

Στην 428 δίνει διαθεσιμότητα.Επιτέλους!!!

----------


## BurnedPriest

> Άνοιξε η 453 και δίνει 30ρα! Πιστεύω σταδιακά θα δώσει και τις υπόλοιπες


Εγώ πήρα και ρώτησα για την 555, επειδή έλεγε για περαιτέρω διερεύνηση, που έσκαψαν μια μέρα μετά την 453 και μου είπε ο μαν ότι δίνει ήδη μέχρι 100

----------


## Noname3000

Ποτε τις εσκαψαν?

----------


## aguila21

Έκανα αίτηση αναβάθμισης σε vdsl forthnet.Ξέρει κάποιος τι router δίνουν επειδή δε ρώτησα;

----------


## BurnedPriest

> Ποτε τις εσκαψαν?


πριν 30 μερες ακριβώς την 555

----------


## aguila21

Πώς μπορεί να δει κάποιος αν έχει συνδεθεί σε καμπίνα ή στο α/κ;

----------


## 4sonork

Ολοι σε καμπινα συνδεομαστε κανεις δεν κουμπονει κατευθειαν στο Α/Κ Τι ενοεις ακριβως .

----------


## aguila21

Άρα να υποθέσω ότι θα πιάνω 50αρα μόλις συνδεθώ;

----------


## jkoukos

Με το τσιγκέλι θα στα βγάζουμε. Τι εννοείς πάλι;
Τώρα έχεις ADSL από το DSLAM του αστικού κέντρου. Για να πας σε σύνδεση από το DSLAM της καμπίνας, θα πρέπει να έχει ενεργοποιηθεί και να ζητήσεις αλλαγή πακέτου σε VDSL.

----------


## aguila21

> Με το τσιγκέλι θα στα βγάζουμε.


Για να μην παιδεύεσαι μην απαντάς.Δεν υποχρέωσα κανένα να απαντήσει.
ΤΕΛΟΣ

----------


## jkoukos

Πλάκα έχει ... :Laughing:

----------


## dmitspan

Δες στον κατανεμητή σου τον αριθμό καμπίνας που ανήκεις. Αν η καμπίνα είναι αναβαθμισμένη τότε θα παίρνεις από εκεί, αλλιώς από το Α/Κ, αν σε καλύπτει η απόσταση, που βάσει των στοιχείων σου δείχνει το αντίθετο. Στο Περιστέρι πάντως έχουν αλλάξει και τις καμπίνες κοντά του Α/Κ σε αντίθεση με άλλες περιοχές.

----------


## aguila21

> Δες στον κατανεμητή σου τον αριθμό καμπίνας που ανήκεις. Αν η καμπίνα είναι αναβαθμισμένη τότε θα παίρνεις από εκεί, αλλιώς από το Α/Κ, αν σε καλύπτει η απόσταση, που βάσει των στοιχείων σου δείχνει το αντίθετο. Στο Περιστέρι πάντως έχουν αλλάξει και τις καμπίνες κοντά του Α/Κ σε αντίθεση με άλλες περιοχές.


Η καμπίνα είναι αναβαθμισμένη-Νούμερο 428-και σήμερα διαπίστωσα ότι δίνει VDSL κι έκανα ήδη αίτηση για αναβάθμιση.Αλλά διάβασα σε κάποιο άλλο post ότι κάποιος συνδέθηκε μέσω Α/Κ και γι'αυτό ρώτησα,μήπως έχουμε καμιά τέτοια περίπτωση.Είμαι στα 100μ από την καμπίνα.Άρα λογικά τα 50 θα τα πιάνω.Διότι αν πιάνω 10 π.χ δεν έχει νόημα η αλλαγή ήδη πιάνω 6 με την ADSL.

- - - Updated - - -




> Πλάκα έχει ...


Εσύ δεν έχεις καθόλου πλάκα πάντως.Και καλό είναι να μάθεις να μιλάς έστω και σε γραπτό λόγο από ένα φόρουμ,ιδίως αν η ηλικία που δηλώνεις δεξιά είναι η πραγματική.Διότι αν έλεγες 16 ετών θα το καταλάβαινα...

----------


## ΔΙΚΑΣΤΗΣ

> Η καμπίνα είναι αναβαθμισμένη-Νούμερο 428-και σήμερα διαπίστωσα ότι δίνει VDSL κι έκανα ήδη αίτηση για αναβάθμιση.Αλλά διάβασα σε κάποιο άλλο post ότι κάποιος συνδέθηκε μέσω Α/Κ και γι'αυτό ρώτησα,μήπως έχουμε καμιά τέτοια περίπτωση.Είμαι στα 100μ από την καμπίνα.Άρα λογικά τα 50 θα τα πιάνω.Διότι αν πιάνω 10 π.χ δεν έχει νόημα η αλλαγή ήδη πιάνω 6 με την ADSL.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Εσύ δεν έχεις καθόλου πλάκα πάντως.Και καλό είναι να μάθεις να μιλάς έστω και σε γραπτό λόγο από ένα φόρουμ,ιδίως αν η ηλικία που δηλώνεις δεξιά είναι η πραγματική.Διότι αν έλεγες 16 ετών θα το καταλάβαινα...


Aπο την καμπινα θα παιρνεις ρε aquila21 ελεος και θα πιανεις παρα πολυ κοντα στην ταχυτητα vdsl  που θα  βαλεις .

----------


## jkoukos

> Εσύ δεν έχεις καθόλου πλάκα πάντως.Και καλό είναι να μάθεις να μιλάς έστω και σε γραπτό λόγο από ένα φόρουμ,ιδίως αν η ηλικία που δηλώνεις δεξιά είναι η πραγματική.Διότι αν έλεγες 16 ετών θα το καταλάβαινα...


Και συνεχίζεις ...
Πάρτο πάλι από την αρχή, τι ρωτάς, ποια απάντηση παίρνεις και σε τι άσχετο συμπέρασμα καταλήγεις!

----------


## mike_871

> Ναι ετσι  εγινε και στην 430 εδωσε πρωτα 30αρα και μετα απο 20 μερες εδωσε και 100αρα .
> Στην Πελασγιας  λιγο πιο κατω απο τον Σαββα  σκαβουν παλι ,τι φαση ΟΤΕ η' κατι αλλο ?


φυσικο αεριο

----------


## BurnedPriest

Χθες, έκανα αίτηση φορητότητας από Vodafone σε Cosmote για vdsl την πρώτη μέρα που έδωσε διαθεσιμότητα η καμπίνα.
Σήμερα με πήραν φυσικά για προσφορά από vodafone. 

Είναι πολύ καλή προσφορά αλλά με προβληματίζει το εξής:
είναι δυνατόν να έχει διαθεσιμότητα τρίτος πάροχος τόσο σύντομα με την ενεργοποίηση καμπίνας??

Με τόσα που έχω ακούσει σκέφτομαι ότι λένε παπαριές ότι έχω διαθεσιμότητα απλά για να μην φύγω και θα το τραβήξουν μέχρι να μπορέσουν όντως να κάνουν την αναβάθμιση.

----------


## Dimos35

> Χθες, έκανα αίτηση φορητότητας από Vodafone σε Cosmote για vdsl την πρώτη μέρα που έδωσε διαθεσιμότητα η καμπίνα.
> Σήμερα με πήραν φυσικά για προσφορά από vodafone. 
> 
> Είναι πολύ καλή προσφορά αλλά με προβληματίζει το εξής:
> είναι δυνατόν να έχει διαθεσιμότητα τρίτος πάροχος τόσο σύντομα με την ενεργοποίηση καμπίνας??
> 
> Με τόσα που έχω ακούσει σκέφτομαι ότι λένε παπαριές ότι έχω διαθεσιμότητα απλά για να μην φύγω και θα το τραβήξουν μέχρι να μπορέσουν όντως να κάνουν την αναβάθμιση.


Από τη στιγμή που δίνει διαθεσιμότητα ο ΟΤΕ μπορεί και η Vodafone να δώσει.
Ίσως με τον ΟΤΕ να συνδεθείς πιο γρήγορα (2-3 μέρες) ενώ με την Vodafone να κάνει 10 για παράδειγμα.
Μην σε ανησυχεί.  :Smile:

----------


## ΔΙΚΑΣΤΗΣ

> φυσικο αεριο


Eυχαριστω  για την ενημερωση .

----------


## Dennisbest

Πως γίνεται ο ΟΤΕ η nova και η Vodafone να δίνουν διαθεσιμότητα εδώ και 2 ολόκληρες εβδομάδες και η wind ακόμα τίποτα; (415)

----------


## ΔΙΚΑΣΤΗΣ

Kαλα μην τρελαινεσαι με την nova kai thn vodafone  το οτι δινουν διαθεσιμοτητα δεν σημαινει πως  θα συνδεθεις κιολας ...
Απειρα τα παραδειγματα .

----------


## aguila21

Εμένα μου είπαν ότι κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα με συνδέσουν τη Δευτέρα 5/3...Να δούμε...Το ρούτερ που μου έδωσαν όμως δεν το βλέπω και πολύ καλά..

----------


## dmitspan

Ερώτησις: για μετάβαση από ADSL σε VDSL εντός ίδιου παρόχου (ΟΤΕ), υπάρχει downtime ? Επειδή εδώ είναι γραφείο και το downtime είναι απαγορευτικό

----------


## jkoukos

Αν υπάρχουν αναβαθμισμένες καμπίνες στην περιοχη σου και τώρα παίρνεις σύνδεση από αστικό κέντρο, είναι λογικό να υπάρχει διακοπή των υπηρεσιών για 1-2 ώρες και αυτό διότι πρέπει να μεταφερθεί η γραμμή στο DSLAM της καμπίνας.
Διαφορετικά αν παραμείνεις σε σύνδεση με το αστικό κέντρο, ίσως να μην παρατηρήσεις τίποτα. Και λέω ίσως, διότι κάποιες φορές παρουσιάζονται προβλήματα, αλλά επιλύονται γρήγορα.

----------


## dmitspan

Ναι για αναβαθμισμένη καμπίνα λέμε πάντα. Το ADSL από το ΑΚ το παίρνεις ούτως ή άλλως. Φρεσκοενεργοποιημένη είναι η καμπίνα οπότε δε νομίζω να το γυρίσουν από μόνοι τους τους adsl Α/Κ σε adsl καμπινάτους

----------


## ΔΙΚΑΣΤΗΣ

Γνωριζει κανεις ποτε θα δωσουν  διαθεσιμοτητα σε 200αρα  στις αναβαθμισμενες καμπινες που δινουν ηδη 100 ?

----------


## mike_871

ηρθε σημερα το vdsl

----------


## ElliG

> ηρθε σημερα το vdsl


Καλορίζικο... Άντε και στα δικά μου. Θα τους πάρω πάλι τηλέφωνο. Για να δούμε... θα μου πουν πάλι το γνωστό ότι αύριο θα συνδεθώ?

----------


## ZisisGr

Εγώ από την άλλη βλέπω άλλον ένα μήνα να φεύγει χωρίς ρεύμα στην 419. Όλοι οι γνωστοί μου πλέον είναι με vdsl και ούτε ειρωνικά δεν μπορώ να πω "καλό πάσχα". Δεν παίζει να έχω διαθεσιμότητα μέχρι το πάσχα. Δεν είμαι σίγουρος καν αν θα σκάψουν την γ@μωκαμπίνα μου. Αυτή η καταραμένη καμπίνα...

----------


## Noname3000

Καλημερα,
Σημερα επιτελους εδωσε διαθεσιμότητα η nova με αναζητηση στον αριθμο στην 397. Με αναζητηση Διεύθυνσης ο Οτε δινει ακομα....επικοινωνια για ελεγχο...
Η nova με διευθυνση δεν δινει.
Αρα πιστευω ειναι θεμα ενημερωσης συστηματων αλλα διαθεσιμοτητα υπαρχει

----------


## ElliG

Εγώ θα το επιβεβαίωνα πρώτα με τον ΟΤΕ. Από μου είχαν πει από την nova πρώτα ενημερώνεται το σύστημα του ΟΤΕ και μετά των υπόλοιπων.

----------


## Noname3000

Σωστα. Στον οτε με ρωτησαν αν ξερω κανενα νουμερο οτε στην πολυκατοικία. Ειναι ο πιο σιγουρος τροπος. Για αυτο η nova δινει μονο με αριθμο και οχι με διευθυνση. Μαλλον πρεπει να περασουν λιγες μερες ακομα για να φανει στην αναζητηση διευθυνσης

----------


## ElliG

Εμένα έδιναν και οι 2. Ο ΟΤΕ με διεύθυνση και η nova με τον αριθμό. Και επειδή πάμε για μήνα από το αίτημα ενεργοποίησης μου είπαν ότι θα κάνουν αίτηση προς διερεύνηση...

----------


## Noname3000

Αιτημα στη nova? Σε ενημερεωσαν οι ιδιοι οτι μπορεις να κανεις αναβαθμιση?
Νομιζα οτι ειναι θεμα λιγων ημερων

----------


## dmitspan

Ουφ πάμε άλλη μία φορά. Ο ΟΤΕ έχει στη βάση δεδομένων ΜΟΝΟ τους δικούς του πελάτες. Οπότε αν ο αριθμός είναι σε άλλον πάροχο θα εμφανίζει καλέστε 13888 για περισσότερες πληροφορίες κλπ κλπ. Γι'αυτό και ζητάνε έναν κοντινό αριθμό ΟΤΕ.

----------


## Noname3000

Αυτα ειναι προφανη. Ουφ

----------


## ElliG

Δυστυχώς όχι στην περίπτωσή μου. Έκανα την αίτηση για μετατροπή σε vdsl στις 08/02 (καταχωρήθηκε στις 09/02). Κάποια στιγμή στις 20/02 κόπηκε εντελώς το internet και τους πήρα τηλ. Μου είπαν ότι έχω ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης 21/02 οπότε και έμεινα έτσι. Τους έπαιρνα τηλέφωνο καθημερινά μέχρι και τις 23/02 γιατί εξακολουθούσα να μην έχω internet και μου έλεγαν κάθε φορά ότι αύριο είναι να ενεργοποιηθώ και μάλλον για αυτό είναι κομένο... Στις 23/02 Παρασκευή η κοπέλα με την οποία μίλησα μου είπε είναι να συνδεθώ 26/02 αλλά ότι από αυτούς είναι κομένο το adsl και μου το ξαναενεργοποίησε για να έχω Internet μέχρι να ενεργοποιηθεί το vdsl. 

Από εκεί και πέρα τους ξαναπήρα προχθές Τρίτη και τι καινούριο??? Το παιδί όλο χαρά μου είπε ότι είναι να συνδεθώ Τετάρτη. Του εξηγώ ότι δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που πήρα και ότι κάθε μέρα αυτή η ημερομηνία αλλάζει και μου είπε να καταχωρήσει ένα αίτημα για περαιτέρω διερεύνηση ώστε να δει το εμπορικό τους τμήμα ποιο είναι το πρόβλημα ακριβώς και να έχουμε μια πιο συγκεκριμένη ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης και όχι αυτό το μεταβαλλόμενο "αύριο".

----------


## dmitspan

Έχει πέσει η αίτηση για 30ρα (δεν δίνουν ακόμα 50ρα) και έχει ήδη έρθει το speedtouch και το έχουμε κουμπώσει. Βλέπω όμως τα εξής errors, πρόκειται να δημιουργήσουν πρόβλημα με την έλευση της vdsl ?

Modulation Type ADSL_2plus
Actual Rate(Up/Down) 508/5113 kbps
Attainable Rate(Up/Down) 610/6016 kbps
Noise Margin(Up/Down) 9.9/7.1 dB
Line Attenuation(Up/Down) 27/55.5 dB
Output Power(Up/Down) 13.1/18.5 dBm
Data Path(Up/Down) Interleaved/Interleaved
Interleave Depth(Up/Down) 4/64
Interleave Delay(Up/Down) 4/16 ms
INP(Up/Down) 1.5/2.5 symbols
Profile N/A
LinkEncap G.992.3_Annex_K_ATM
*CRC Errors(Up/Down) 0/4102
FEC Errors(Up/Down) 8/665669*

----------


## psolord

Θα έχεις εντελώς άλλη γραμμή με VDSL.Τερματιζει πολύ πιο κοντά το καλώδιο σου με VDSL.

----------


## teo74

Από 15/1εχει πάρει ρεύμα η 260 και ακόμα δεν δίνει διαθέσιμοτηρα... Πόσο ακόμα???

----------


## Noname3000

Εκανες ελεγχο στον παροχο σου με αριθμο τηλ? 
Στην 397 που πηρε ρευμα πριν 20 μερες δινει διαθεσιμοτητα απο την Πεμπτη. Σημερα εκανα αιτηση στη nova και μου ειπαν το αργοτερο σε 15 μερες θα συνδεθώ. Παντως με αναζητηση διευθυνσης δεν δινει ακομα.

----------


## toxicgarbage

Στραβωνος και Γρηγορίου Ξενόπουλου τίποτα ακόμα... 1 χρονο κάθε εβδομάδα κάνω ελενχο....

----------


## BurnedPriest

Απίστευτο μου φαίνεται....

Τα stats πως είναι?

----------


## PEPES

> Απίστευτο μου φαίνεται....
> 
> Τα stats πως είναι?


Αψογα!Καλοριζικη!

----------


## BurnedPriest

> Αψογα!Καλοριζικη!


Να'σαι καλά φίλε  :Very Happy:

----------


## psolord

> Απίστευτο μου φαίνεται....
> 
> Τα stats πως είναι?


Μέσα στη ντουλάπα σου είναι η καμπίνα;  :Razz: 

Πολύ καλή γραμμή. Με γεια. :One thumb up:

----------


## aguila21

Ήταν να με συνδέσουν εχθές από τη Forthnet σήμερα μου είπαν μέχρι τις 8-9 το βράδυ αλλιώς αύριο...

----------


## Noname3000

Πολλες ημερες απο το αιτημα?

----------


## aguila21

> Πολλες ημερες απο το αιτημα?


8 ημέρες έχει γίνει η αίτηση.

----------


## dmitspan

> Θα έχεις εντελώς άλλη γραμμή με VDSL.Τερματιζει πολύ πιο κοντά το καλώδιο σου με VDSL.


Ωραία. Τώρα το router είναι στο adsl2 προφίλ. Πώς θα ξέρω ότι έχει αλλάξει η γραμμή σε VDSL; Θα δείχνει link κοντά στο 24 οπότε εκείνη τη στιγμή θα πρέπει να ξετσεκάρω το adsl mode ?

----------


## Mirmidon

> Ωραία. Τώρα το router είναι στο adsl2 προφίλ. Πώς θα ξέρω ότι έχει αλλάξει η γραμμή σε VDSL; Θα δείχνει link κοντά στο 24 οπότε εκείνη τη στιγμή θα πρέπει να ξετσεκάρω το adsl mode ?


Εκεί που βλέπεις ότι τώρα είναι στο ADSL2 profile θα δεις VDSL αρκεί να το υποστηρίζει το modem.Επίσης θα διαπιστώσεις μεγαλύτερα νούμερα στο downrate/DL και γενικά στο κατέβασμα αρχείων. Δοθέντος ότι δεν έχεις πειράξει άλλες ρυθμίσεις από όταν στο έδωσε ο πάροχος, δεν θα πειράξεις τίποτα απολύτως. Για οποιοδήποτε πρόβλημα παρουσιαστεί πχ αδυναμία ενεργοποίησης VoIp τηλεφωνίας ίσως χρειαστεί να κάνεις ενέργειες μαζί με το customer care του παρόχου σου.

----------


## aguila21

Μέχρι τώρα το τηλέφωνο δεν επηρεαζόταν από διακοπές internet κλπ.Ήταν κανονικό τηλέφωνο.Τώρα με τη μετατροπή σε vdsl θα επηρεάζεται;Θα είναι voip;

----------


## Mirmidon

> Μέχρι τώρα το τηλέφωνο δεν επηρεαζόταν από διακοπές internet κλπ.Ήταν κανονικό τηλέφωνο.Τώρα με τη μετατροπή σε vdsl θα επηρεάζεται;Θα είναι voip;


Αν θα είναι VoIP φυσικά, αφού με διακοπή ρεύματος θα σβήνει το modem.

----------


## aguila21

Τώρα δεν είναι voip αλλά δεν ξέρω τι κάνει η forthnet αν τα μετατρέπει σε voip μόλις αλλάζει η σύνδεση.Κάπου είχα διαβάσει ότι κάποια άλλη εταιρεία το έκανε...

----------


## miltaros

Επειδη εκανα αιτηση στην νοβα προχθες για vdsl τους ρωτησα αν θα ειναι voip και μου ειπανε οτι VOIP προς το παρον δεν δινουνε

----------


## AdamIsHere

Καλησπερα σε ολους.

Εχει μηπως κανενας το τηλεφωνο του τεχνικου τμηματος του ΟΤΕ στο Περιστέρι;

Μου το εδωσε ο τεχνικός να τον καλέσω για το πως συμπεριφέρεται το router αλλα το έχασα.  :Sad: 

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## aguila21

> Επειδη εκανα αιτηση στην νοβα προχθες για vdsl τους ρωτησα αν θα ειναι voip και μου ειπανε οτι VOIP προς το παρον δεν δινουνε


Καλύτερα,δε νομίζω να με βόλευε το voip.
Πάντως ούτε και σήμερα έκαναν την αναβάθμιση...Ήταν για Δευτέρα,πήγε Τρίτη,πήγε σήμερα αλλά ακόμα τίποτα...

----------


## dmitspan

Ήρθε χριστιανοί!

 Link Status Up
Modulation Type VDSL2
Actual Rate(Up/Down) 2992/29993 kbps
Attainable Rate(Up/Down) 55212/123804 kbps
Noise Margin(Up/Down) 34.6/32.5 dB
Line Attenuation(Up/Down) 4.5/4.3 dB
Output Power(Up/Down) -8.9/10.4 dBm
Data Path(Up/Down) Fast/Interleaved
Interleave Depth(Up/Down) 1/1201
Interleave Delay(Up/Down) 0/10 ms
INP(Up/Down) 0/4.5 symbols
Profile 17a
LinkEncap G.993.2_Annex_K_PTM
CRC Errors(Up/Down) 0/0
*FEC Errors(Up/Down) 0/83351 ????*

----------


## Mirmidon

> ...
> *FEC Errors(Up/Down) 0/83351 ????*



Καλορίζικη και μην σε απασχολεί το FEC. Αν και κανονικά θα περίμενε κανείς να είναι πολύ μικρότερο και σταθερό.

----------


## Noname3000

30 αρα οτε?

----------


## dmitspan

Ναι. Τελικά τα errors έπρεπε να ήταν πριν με την adsl. Έκανα reboot το router και είναι 0 και το παρακολουθώ

----------


## Mirmidon

> Ναι. Τελικά τα errors έπρεπε να ήταν πριν με την adsl. Έκανα reboot το router και είναι 0 και το παρακολουθώ


Σωστότατος για το reboot και την παρακολούθηση. Διάβασε και για τι πρόκειται για να είσαι μέσα. Όμως το άλλο που γράφεις για το ότι ήταν από την ADSL δεν ισχύει. Τα πάντα μηδενίζονται με την απώλεια του σήματος. Πόσο μάλλον με την αλλαγή.

----------


## ΔΙΚΑΣΤΗΣ

τι θα γινει με την 200αρα ομως? Αηδια καταντησε   δεν βλεπω  να βαζεις κανεις ...

----------


## puffy

λογικα μεσα στο χρονο. το 200αρι σε vdsl ειναι νεο φρουτο.
 καλα καλα εξοπλισμοι δεν υπαρχουν και δεν ξερω αν τα καφαο που εβαλαν το 16\17 ειναι ready η θελουν καποια αναβαθμιση.

----------


## ZisisGr

419 ακόμα χωρίς ρεύμα, περικυκλωμένη από καμπίνες που δίνουν vdsl. (Πελοπίδα). Έστειλα email κραξίματος σε TEKAT ΔΕΔΗΕ COSMOTE....δεν περιμένω να κερδίσω κάτι, απλά πρέπει κάπου να εκτονώσω τα νεύρα μου. Δεν γίνεται να είμαι ο τελευταίος των τελευταίων και να ξέρω ότι κάθε μέρα που περνάει, σημαίνει ότι ΑΝ έπαιρνα σήμερα ρεύμα θα περνούσε περίπου ένας μήνας μέχρι να έχω διαθεσιμότητα και μία εβδομάδα μέχρι να έχω vdsl. Το χειρότερο είναι ότι κάθε μέρα που τσεκάρω βλέπω την καμπίνα να στέκεται εκεί άχρηστη και θέλω να πάρω οινόπνευμα να την κάψω.

----------


## puffy

πσρε και μια τα tags οπως θα πας με το οινοπνευμα :Razz:

----------


## ZisisGr

Πλάκα πλάκα, πολύ κακόγουστα χαχαχα

----------


## Mirmidon

> 419 ακόμα χωρίς ρεύμα, περικυκλωμένη από καμπίνες που δίνουν vdsl. (Πελοπίδα). Έστειλα email κραξίματος σε TEKAT ΔΕΔΗΕ COSMOTE....δεν περιμένω να κερδίσω κάτι, απλά πρέπει κάπου να εκτονώσω τα νεύρα μου. Δεν γίνεται να είμαι ο τελευταίος των τελευταίων και να ξέρω ότι κάθε μέρα που περνάει, σημαίνει ότι ΑΝ έπαιρνα σήμερα ρεύμα θα περνούσε περίπου ένας μήνας μέχρι να έχω διαθεσιμότητα και μία εβδομάδα μέχρι να έχω vdsl. Το χειρότερο είναι ότι κάθε μέρα που τσεκάρω βλέπω την καμπίνα να στέκεται εκεί άχρηστη και θέλω να πάρω οινόπνευμα να την κάψω.




Off Topic


		Το οινόπνευμα είναι ακριβό φίλε...

----------


## dmitspan

> τι θα γινει με την 200αρα ομως? Αηδια καταντησε   δεν βλεπω  να βαζεις κανεις ...


Δεν ξέρω αν μπορεί και κάποιος να πιάσει το 200ρι. Σε άλλα screenshots εδώ μέσα δεν θυμάμαι να έχω δει attainable > 145. Ο μέσος όρος έχει 100-120, οπότε θεωρώ ότι αυτοί που θέλουν το max καλύτερα να πάνε σε σίγουρο 100ρι παρά σε 200ρι και να πληρώνουν αέρα.

----------


## anthip09

> Δεν ξέρω αν μπορεί και κάποιος να πιάσει το 200ρι. Σε άλλα screenshots εδώ μέσα δεν θυμάμαι να έχω δει attainable > 145. Ο μέσος όρος έχει 100-120, οπότε θεωρώ ότι αυτοί που θέλουν το max καλύτερα να πάνε σε σίγουρο 100ρι παρά σε 200ρι και να πληρώνουν αέρα.


Το 200αρι θα δωθεί με άλλο προφίλ και σίγουρα όχι με 17a που δίνεται το 100αρι, οποτε θα ειναι και πολυ μεγαλύτερα τα νούμερα του attenable

----------


## prince72

Το 200αρι χρειαζετε 35 προφιλ και θελει καινουργια καρτα στην καμπινα. Υποθετω οτι ακομα δεν υπαρχουν vplus καρτες ακομα

----------


## ΔΙΚΑΣΤΗΣ

Ακριβως οτι ειπαν τα παιδια παραπανω .
Εικαζω πως δεν ειναι ακομα ετοιμοι  καρτες κτλπ ωστε να προχωρησουν σε μαζικη διαθεση οπως δινουν τωρα την 100αρα σε οποιον επιθυμει .
Σε καθε περιπτωση πιστευω  πως δεν θα αργησει πολυ ,το δyσκολο κομματι στις ιντερνετικα τριτοκοσμικες περιοχες μας ηταν να βαλουν τις καμπινες και να ρευματοδοτηθουν ,τωρα εχουμε μεινει τα ευκολα  :Smile:

----------


## aguila21

> 419 ακόμα χωρίς ρεύμα, περικυκλωμένη από καμπίνες που δίνουν vdsl. (Πελοπίδα). Έστειλα email κραξίματος σε TEKAT ΔΕΔΗΕ COSMOTE....δεν περιμένω να κερδίσω κάτι, απλά πρέπει κάπου να εκτονώσω τα νεύρα μου. Δεν γίνεται να είμαι ο τελευταίος των τελευταίων και να ξέρω ότι κάθε μέρα που περνάει, σημαίνει ότι ΑΝ έπαιρνα σήμερα ρεύμα θα περνούσε περίπου ένας μήνας μέχρι να έχω διαθεσιμότητα και μία εβδομάδα μέχρι να έχω vdsl. Το χειρότερο είναι ότι κάθε μέρα που τσεκάρω βλέπω την καμπίνα να στέκεται εκεί άχρηστη και θέλω να πάρω οινόπνευμα να την κάψω.


Σε ποιο μέρος είναι η 419;Πάντως κι εγώ που έκανα αίτηση για σύνδεση με την 428 από τη Δευτέρα όλο σήμερα μου λένε και ακόμα ADSL2PlUS λέει το router...

----------


## ZisisGr

> Σε ποιο μέρος είναι η 419;Πάντως κι εγώ που έκανα αίτηση για σύνδεση με την 428 από τη Δευτέρα όλο σήμερα μου λένε και ακόμα ADSL2PlUS λέει το router...


Πελοπίδα και Αίμου. Πάρτε από ένα φτυάρι και πάμε να βάλουμε μόνοι μας ρεύμα. Δεν θα πάρει πολύ  :Worthy:

----------


## Bax

Όντως θέλει άλλο προφίλ. Αυτό είναι μέτρηση σε μαγαζί με το dslam στα 5 μετρα από την πόρτα.

----------


## puffy

το προτυπο για 100αρι δινει max 130κατι~

----------


## diml1975

Εχει κανεις κανενα νεο απο την 350?Απο 3/2 εχουν τελειωσει τα εργα ρευματοδοτησης και ακομα δεν εχω διαθεσιμοτητα.Ποσο ακομα υπομονη...... :Wall:  :Wall:  :Wall:

----------


## aguila21

Μόλις τώρα συνδέθηκα με VDSL.Αφού με πήγαιναν από μέρα σε μέρα,εχθές μου είπαν ότι τη Δευτέρα 12/3 θα συνδεόμουν.Τελικά συνδέθηκε τώρα.Παρακάτω τα στατιστικά.

----------


## anthip09

Αφρός είσαι...καλορίζικη και καλά κατεβάσματα  :One thumb up:

----------


## aguila21

Μου έκανε μια αποσύνδεση πριν λίγο ξανά,επικοινώνησα με τη forthnet τελικά ξαναήρθε η σύνδεση...Ελπίζω να μην έχει άλλο κόψιμο.

Επίσης η ip είναι της μορφής IPv6 έτσι είναι σε όλους;

----------


## greg.chalk

> Εχει κανεις κανενα νεο απο την 350?Απο 3/2 εχουν τελειωσει τα εργα ρευματοδοτησης και ακομα δεν εχω διαθεσιμοτητα.Ποσο ακομα υπομονη......


Βάζοντας την διεύθυνση στο site της cosmote, τώρα βγάζει να πάρουμε το 13888 να ρωτήσουμε. Ενώ μέχρι λίγες μέρες πριν έβγαζε ότι δεν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα. Επίσης στην Vodafone βγάζει ότι υπάρχει κανονικά διαθεσιμότητα. 
Παίρνοντας στο 13888 μου είπαν ότι τους βγάζει θαυμαστικό που σημαίνει ότι θα ενεργοποιηθεί από μέρα σε μέρα. 
Ελπίζω να βοήθησα.   :Smile:

----------


## Ioannis46

χθες εκανα αναβαθμιση σε 50αρα (Vodafone) καμπινα 537 , καμια 15 μερες ειπαν, ξερει κανεις τι modem δινουν και αν μπορούμε να παρουμε άλλο?

----------


## diml1975

> Βάζοντας την διεύθυνση στο site της cosmote, τώρα βγάζει να πάρουμε το 13888 να ρωτήσουμε. Ενώ μέχρι λίγες μέρες πριν έβγαζε ότι δεν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα. Επίσης στην Vodafone βγάζει ότι υπάρχει κανονικά διαθεσιμότητα. 
> Παίρνοντας στο 13888 μου είπαν ότι τους βγάζει θαυμαστικό που σημαίνει ότι θα ενεργοποιηθεί από μέρα σε μέρα. 
> Ελπίζω να βοήθησα.


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ. Μακάρι να είναι έτσι τα πράγματα. Τι να πω.... υπομονή...

- - - Updated - - -

Θ Α Υ Μ Α ! ! ! Σημερα κοιταξα για διαθεσιμοτητα για την 350 και ο ΟΤΕ και η VODAFONE δινουν κανονικα.Μονο η WIND που ειναι και αυτη που με ενδιαφερει δε δινει.Μαλλον λογικα οπου να ναι θα δωσει και εκεινη φανταζομαι...Θα τους παρω και τηλ να μαθω παντως αρχιζω να πιστευω οτι επιτελους ηρθε και η σειρα μου.... :Worthy:

----------


## Noname3000

Επιτελους συνδεση. Εννεα μερες απο αιτημα. 5.5 MB/sec download.

----------


## teo74

Φως στο τούνελ.. Από σήμερα μου λέει ότι πρέπει να διερευνηθει περισσότερο... Ενώ πριν έλεγε μη διαθέσιμο.. Μιλάω για τη 260 στη Σοφοκλή Βενιζέλου... Μετά από τηλ επικοινωνία με οτε  με προσγειωσανε και μου παν ότι ακόμα δε δίνει.. Πόσο θα πάρει?? Ξέρει κανείς από ανάλογη περίπτωση??

----------


## briganta

> Φως στο τούνελ.. Από σήμερα μου λέει ότι πρέπει να διερευνηθει περισσότερο... Ενώ πριν έλεγε μη διαθέσιμο.. Μιλάω για τη 260 στη Σοφοκλή Βενιζέλου... Μετά από τηλ επικοινωνία με οτε  με προσγειωσανε και μου παν ότι ακόμα δε δίνει.. Πόσο θα πάρει?? Ξέρει κανείς από ανάλογη περίπτωση??


Λίγο υπομονή ακόμα. Στη δική μου περίπτωση (Άνω Λιόσια) έδωσε κανονικά 15-20 μέρες μετά την εμφάνιση του αντίστοιχου μηνύματος.

----------


## Noname3000

Σε μενα πηρε 1 μηνα συνολικα απο την ημερα που εγιναν τα εργα μέχρι την ενεργοποιηση της γραμμης.

----------


## dmitspan

άνοιξε μέχρι και 100 στην 453

----------


## dmitspan

ενεργοποιήθηκε κιόλας στη γραμμή

 Link Status Up
Modulation Type VDSL2
Actual Rate(Up/Down) 9998/99999 kbps
Attainable Rate(Up/Down) 51875/123428 kbps
Noise Margin(Up/Down) 31.3/11.8 dB
Line Attenuation(Up/Down) 5.1/4.3 dB
Output Power(Up/Down) -1/13.8 dBm
Data Path(Up/Down) Fast/Interleaved
Interleave Depth(Up/Down) 1/1031
Interleave Delay(Up/Down) 0/7 ms
INP(Up/Down) 0/2 symbols
Profile 17a
LinkEncap G.993.2_Annex_K_PTM
CRC Errors(Up/Down) 0/0
FEC Errors(Up/Down) 0/201

Δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι vectoring ? Βέβαια το router δεν βλέπω να έχει profile 35b. Και τα FEC παίζουν τώρα ενώ με την 30ρα ήταν 0

----------


## ZisisGr

Δεν μπορώ να το πιστέψω ότι φτάσαμε να φεύγει ο Μάρτιος και ακόμα να μην έχουν δώσει ρεύμα στην 419 ρε παίδες....δεν γίνεται.
Δεν παίζει να έχει μείνει άλλη καμπίνα στο Περιστέρι χωρίς ρεύμα. Ρώτησα το πOTEτζη που ήρθε στην καμπίνα μου και την καμάρωνε πότε θα μπει ρεύμα και μου λέει "σύντομα είσαι άτυχος, η δικιά σου καμπίνα και άλλες 3 δεν έχουν ρεύμα στο Περιστέρι"
Εγώ είμαι σίγουρος ότι είναι η μοναδική σε όλο το Περιστέρι...

Τον φάγαμε τον γάιδαρο, όλοι φάγανε και την ουρά, και εγώ ακόμα περιμένω τον "σερβιτόρο" να κάνω παραγγελία.


Πάρτε και μία εικόνα από την κατάντια μου  :RTFM: 



Ήταν αρχές Δεκέμβρη και νόμιζα ότι το 2018 θα έχω vdsl. Ειρωνικά το έλεγα...επειδή όλοι είχαν από 2017. Που να ήξερα ότι ακόμα και το πάσχα του 18' θα περάσει χώρις vdsl. Άραγε να πω καλό 2019 ή θα είμαι υπερβόλικος?

----------


## cdal

Στην ίδια βάρκα είμαστε... 419

----------


## toxicgarbage

> Στην ίδια βάρκα είμαστε... 419


455 και εμεις στην αναμονή

----------


## ZisisGr

> 455 και εμεις στην αναμονή


Αναμονή για ρεύμα η διαθεσιμότητα; έχει διαφορά. Η διαθεσιμότητα έρχεται ένα μήνα μετά περίπου από το ρεύμα. Δηλαδή είναι θέμα χρόνου. Το ρεύμα από την άλλη έρχεται οπότε θελήσει η ΔΕΔΗΕ. Στην περίπτωση μου πιθανότατα το 2045. Το σπαστικό είναι να έχουν ρεύμα όλες οι καμπίνες δίπλα σου και όχι η δική σου. Λες και σε στοχοποιούν νιώθεις.

----------


## Mirmidon

> Αναμονή για ρεύμα η διαθεσιμότητα; έχει διαφορά. Η διαθεσιμότητα έρχεται ένα μήνα μετά περίπου από το ρεύμα. Δηλαδή είναι θέμα χρόνου. Το ρεύμα από την άλλη έρχεται οπότε θελήσει η ΔΕΔΗΕ. Στην περίπτωση μου πιθανότατα το 2045. Το σπαστικό είναι να έχουν ρεύμα όλες οι καμπίνες δίπλα σου και όχι η δική σου. Λες και σε στοχοποιούν νιώθεις.


Στην τελική όμως δεν μπορείς να πάρεις VDSL από αυτήν. Όσο για το περιβόητο θέμα χρόνου η πραγματική διάρκεια είναι από μερικές εβδομάδες μέχρι ολόκληρο χρόνο.

----------


## toxicgarbage

> Αναμονή για ρεύμα η διαθεσιμότητα; έχει διαφορά. Η διαθεσιμότητα έρχεται ένα μήνα μετά περίπου από το ρεύμα. Δηλαδή είναι θέμα χρόνου. Το ρεύμα από την άλλη έρχεται οπότε θελήσει η ΔΕΔΗΕ. Στην περίπτωση μου πιθανότατα το 2045. Το σπαστικό είναι να έχουν ρεύμα όλες οι καμπίνες δίπλα σου και όχι η δική σου. Λες και σε στοχοποιούν νιώθεις.


Νομίζω πως δεν έχει καν ρεύμα, έχουν σκάψει 3 φορές βέβαια αλλά δεν είδα να σκάβουν κοντά στις 2 κολόνες της ΔΕΗ που υπάρχουν εκεί δίπλα.

----------


## ZisisGr

> Στην τελική όμως δεν μπορείς να πάρεις VDSL από αυτήν. Όσο για το περιβόητο θέμα χρόνου η πραγματική διάρκεια είναι από μερικές εβδομάδες μέχρι ολόκληρο χρόνο.


Εννοείται δεν μπορείς να πάρεις VDSL. Και αυτό το στάδιο γνωρίζω πως θα πρέπει να το περάσω και εγώ από την στιγμή που θα πάρω ρεύμα. Γιαυτό βιάζομαι να μπαίνει ρεύμα και να δρομολογείται. Το θέμα χρόνου το βλέπω τελείως εμπειρικά με τις γειτονικές καμπίνες από την δικιά μου. Όλες πλέον δίνουν διαθεσιμότητα. Ξέρεις ποια δεν δίνει; Η δικιά μου. Ξέρεις γιατί; Γιατί δεν έχει ρεύμα. Όσες πήραν ρεύμα, έχουν VDSL αργά η γρήγορα.

Στην περίπτωση μου βλέπω να φεύγει ο Μάρτιος και να μην μπαίνει ρεύμα. Ακόμα και αν έμπαινε σήμερα ρεύμα...γνωρίζω ότι Μάιο θα είχα VDSL. Αν δεν μπει αυτές τις μέρες...καλό καλοκαίρι.

Συνοψίζω λέγοντας ότι είναι διαφορετικό να περιμένεις το τελικό στάδιο πριν την διαθεσιμότητα. (Έχω ρεύμα και περιμένω διαθεσιμότητα)
Και διαφορετικό να περιμένεις δύο στάδια πριν. (Να πάρεις ρεύμα και μετά να περιμένεις και το στάδιο της διαθεσιμότητας.)

Ειδικά αν η καμπίνα σου έμεινε από τις τελευταίες. Όλοι να λένε "Άντε ρε παιδιά, πότε θα δώσει 100στάρα;" και εσύ να είσαι με το 6μιση,7.
Ειδικά αν βλέπεις ότι από το τελευταίο κύμα έργων έμεινες πάλι στην απέξω και το επόμενο κύμα έργων δεν έχει έρθει ακόμα και κάθε μέρα που ξυπνάω δεν βλέπω έργα.

----------


## toxicgarbage

Έχουν σκάψει Στραβωνος και εθνικής αντιστάσεως. Για να δούμε τι θα δούμε....

----------


## ZisisGr

Την καλυψαν κιόλας την τρύπα! Πέρασα και το τσέκαρα. Θετικό το ότι συνεχίζουν τα έργα.
Είναι δεδομένο ότι η δικιά μου καμπίνα θα είναι τελευταία και όσο υπάρχουν κι'άλλες αργεί η δικιά μου  :ROFL: 

Πάντως φίλε garbage μείναμε τα δυο μας να περιμένουμε εδώ. Κρατάμε το τόπικ ζωντανό καθώς οι άλλοι vdslάρουν  :Crying:

----------


## cdal

> Την καλυψαν κιόλας την τρύπα! Πέρασα και το τσέκαρα. Θετικό το ότι συνεχίζουν τα έργα.
> Είναι δεδομένο ότι η δικιά μου καμπίνα θα είναι τελευταία και όσο υπάρχουν κι'άλλες αργεί η δικιά μου 
> 
> Πάντως φίλε garbage μείναμε τα δυο μας να περιμένουμε εδώ. Κρατάμε το τόπικ ζωντανό καθώς οι άλλοι vdslάρουν


μπα... και εγώ 419

----------


## freak27

Τελικα 200mbit ποτε θα δωσουν και που? Ψιλοψευτιά μου φαινεται το υπαρχον ''Vectoring'' το οποιο ανεβασε 5mbit το συγχρονισμο σε συγκριση με τοτε που δεν ειχαμε Vectoring

----------


## psolord

Δουλεύει σε άλλο πρωτοκολλο το συστημα για να δωσει 200Mbit. Ισως και μεγαλυτερο φασμα.

http://amy.gr/avm/2017/09/13/%CF%84%...upervectoring/

----------


## freak27

Σήμερα είδα 3 τεχνικούς στην καμπίνα μου! Λέτε να ειναι για τα 200mbit??

----------


## prince72

Για να μην μπερδευομαστε. Το vectoring αυξανει τρομερα την ταχυτητα και πιστευω στις περισσοτερες περιπτωσεις ειναι πανω απο 110Mbits
και 40Mbits upload. Στην δικια μου περιπτωση πριν το vectoring επιανα 60Mbits και 30Mbits up. Μετα το vectoring ειμαι στα 122Mbits down
και 51Mbits up. 
Οποτε εαν ο Οτε εχει βαλει τις καμπινες στα 300 μετρα απο καθε σπιτι τα 100 σιγουρα τα δεινουν.
Τωρα για 200Mbits ειναι αλλο πραγμα. Τα 200 δεν πετυχενονται με το 17α Protocol αλλα χρειαζετε 35Mhz profile η αλλιως supervectoring.
Οι καμπινες απο οτι ξερω εχουν Huawer vdsl dslam αλλα υποστηριζουν μεχρι 17α. 
Εαν θελει ο ΟΤΕ/Vodafone/Wind θα πρεπει να βαλουν αλλη καρτα Dslam η οποια να υποστιριζει 35 profile.
Προσωπικα δεν νομιζω το 35 να το κανουν διαδεδομενο στην ελλαδα (εκτος σε καποιες περιοχες οπως κεντρο αθηνας στο οποιο υπαρχουν εταιριες και θα θελουν bandwidth)
και η επομενη λυση θα ειναι fiber to the home.
θα ειναι ποιο φτηνο για τον οτε να βαλει 200 μετρα οπτικη σε εναν δρομο με σπιτια και να τα καλυψει ολα.
Το καλο με την οπτικη ειναι οτι ειναι bus type και ολα τα σπιτια θα πεφτουν πανω της και θα μπορει να μεταφερθει απο κολονα σε κολονα οπως τα χαλκινα καλωδια.
Ας αξιοποιησουν το 17α με το vectoring και να δωσουν κανα αξιολογο upload Οπως 100/40 και ας ξεχασουμε 200 και 300.
Οταν θα ερθει η οπτικη τοτε τα πραγματα αλλαζουν

----------


## dmitspan

Μας φέρανε Oxygen στο γραφείο

Βλέπω ότι έχουν αυξηθεί τα errors, είναι θέμα εσωτερικής καλωδίωσης;

State 	Showtime
Modulation 	VDSL2
Type 	Profile 17A
DSLAM 	BDCM
Overall Failures 	1
ATM Cell Drop Count 	-
Received Frames 	4,930,647
Transmitted Frames 	460,580
Rate 	Receive 	Transmit
Bit Rate 	99,976,000 	10,000,000
Cell Rate 	248,754 	25,283
Signal 	Local 	Remote
Loss of Signal 	0 	0
Signal to Noise Ratio 	15.5 dB 	31.20 dB
Line Attenuation 	10.1 dB 	5.40 dB
Transmit Power 	6.3 dBm 	14.5 dBm
DSL Errors 	Local 	Remote
Severe (SEF) 	0 	0
Corrected (FEC) 	2,196 	22
Checksum (CRC) 	43 	1
Header (HEC) 	0 	0

----------


## freak27

Εμένα με το Vectoring το attainable πήγε από 90mbit στα 98mbit και μόλις ενεργοποίησα την 100αρα κλείδωνε 90mbit.

Οπότε κάτι δεν κάνει καλά ο ΟΤΕ

----------


## prince72

Σιγουρα κατι δεν κανει καλα ο ΟΤΕ.
Αφου το attainable πηγε στα 98mbit και εχει 100αρα τοτε θα επρεπε να κλειδωνεις
στο max το οποιο ειναι 98Mbit.
Για αυτο ειπα πιο πριν οτι για την 200αρα μην περιμενετε με προφιλ 17 αλλα με 35 (supervectoring) αλλα
δεν πιστευω οτι ο ΟΤΕ θα εγκαταστησει καρτες για 35 προφιλ.
Μαλλον θα παμε κατευθειαν σε FTTH.

Ποσο μακρια εισαι απο την καμπινα?

----------


## DJ THEO

Κεντρο περιστερι(Βεακη) η καμπινα 417 ενεργοποιηθηκε και δινει μεχρι 100αρι.Ηδη ο συγκατοικος στον κατω οροφο εχει 50αρι και ετοιμαζομαι κ εγω τελος του μηνα που ληγει το συμβολαιο μου να δω προς ποια εταιρεια θα κινηθω!Επιτελους μετα απο πολλαααα χρονια αναμονης...

----------


## freak27

> Σιγουρα κατι δεν κανει καλα ο ΟΤΕ.
> Αφου το attainable πηγε στα 98mbit και εχει 100αρα τοτε θα επρεπε να κλειδωνεις
> στο max το οποιο ειναι 98Mbit.
> Για αυτο ειπα πιο πριν οτι για την 200αρα μην περιμενετε με προφιλ 17 αλλα με 35 (supervectoring) αλλα
> δεν πιστευω οτι ο ΟΤΕ θα εγκαταστησει καρτες για 35 προφιλ.
> Μαλλον θα παμε κατευθειαν σε FTTH.
> 
> Ποσο μακρια εισαι απο την καμπινα?


Ειμαι 180 μετρα συμφωνα με τους τεχνικους που μιλησα στο τηλεφωνο

----------


## toxicgarbage

> Την καλυψαν κιόλας την τρύπα! Πέρασα και το τσέκαρα. Θετικό το ότι συνεχίζουν τα έργα.
> Είναι δεδομένο ότι η δικιά μου καμπίνα θα είναι τελευταία και όσο υπάρχουν κι'άλλες αργεί η δικιά μου 
> 
> Πάντως φίλε garbage μείναμε τα δυο μας να περιμένουμε εδώ. Κρατάμε το τόπικ ζωντανό καθώς οι άλλοι vdslάρουν


3 και ο κούκος είμαστε πλέον.Όλοι οι αλλοι βλέπουν νετφλιξ 4κ και εγώ βαζω το youtube στο 480 για να εχω καλη ροή.

----------


## prince72

Θα επρεπε να πιανεις παραπανω
Με vectoring θα επρεπε να εισαι στα 120

----------


## mike_871



----------


## aguila21

> 


Τι σύνδεση έχεις βάλει κι έχει τέτοιες ταχύτητες;

----------


## mike_871

> Τι σύνδεση έχεις βάλει κι έχει τέτοιες ταχύτητες;


nova off  εδω και 40 μερες, ειμαι το πειραματοζωο

----------


## aguila21

Δεν κατάλαβα,τι εννοείς;

----------


## Mirmidon

Στη Νέα Ζωή δίνουν και 100αρες πια...

----------


## aguila21

Στη Ν.Ζωή μένω.Πόσο τη χρεώνουν έξτρα;

----------


## psolord

> 


Ειναι σωστο το 12α προφιλ για 100αρα;  :Thinking: 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VDSL#Profiles

----------


## jimmyl

Κανονικα πρεπει να ειναι 17a

----------


## ZisisGr

> Στη Νέα Ζωή δίνουν και 100αρες πια...


Παρόλα αυτά φτάσαμε αισίως στα μέσα Απριλίου και ακόμα η 419 στην Πελοπίδα δεν έχει ρεύμα. Η μοναδική καμπίνα του Περιστερίου, το troll. Σίγουρα δεν θα γίνει τίποτα μέσα στον Απρίλη, απορώ γιατί τέτοιο χέσιμο στην συγκεκριμένη καμπίνα.

Πλέον η απογοήτευση είναι τέτοια που δεν ελπίζω. Ειδικά όταν σκέφτομαι ότι μετά το ρεύμα θα έχω αναμονή για διαθεσιμότητα...καλό καλοκαίρι ΚΑΙ ΑΝ!

----------


## prince72

Μαλον εχει κανει λαθος ο ΟΤΕ και σου εχει βαλει 12α αντι για 17α.
Παρε τηλ τον παροχεα σου να τους το πεις

----------


## Mirmidon

> Στη Ν.Ζωή μένω.Πόσο τη χρεώνουν έξτρα;


5€ επιπλέων η Wind

----------


## mike_871

> Παρόλα αυτά φτάσαμε αισίως στα μέσα Απριλίου και ακόμα η 419 στην Πελοπίδα δεν έχει ρεύμα. Η μοναδική καμπίνα του Περιστερίου, το troll. Σίγουρα δεν θα γίνει τίποτα μέσα στον Απρίλη, απορώ γιατί τέτοιο χέσιμο στην συγκεκριμένη καμπίνα.
> 
> Πλέον η απογοήτευση είναι τέτοια που δεν ελπίζω. Ειδικά όταν σκέφτομαι ότι μετά το ρεύμα θα έχω αναμονή για διαθεσιμότητα...καλό καλοκαίρι ΚΑΙ ΑΝ!


νομιζω εχει παρει ρευμα η καμπινα, απο την κολωνα απεναντι

----------


## ZisisGr

> νομιζω εχει παρει ρευμα η καμπινα, απο την κολωνα απεναντι


Νομίζω εσύ λες την 415 μπροστά από τη μητρόπολη, που παίρνει ρεύμα από την κολόνα στο 5x5 απέναντι.

Η αυτή που είναι στα σχολεια παπαχαραλαμπους που είναι βαμμένη fentagin ατρόμητος.αυτή που λέω εγώ είναι κάτω από το σπίτι μου και έχουν να τη σκάψουν από τον Σεπτέμβρη του 2016.

----------


## mike_871

> Νομίζω εσύ λες την 415 μπροστά από τη μητρόπολη, που παίρνει ρεύμα από την κολόνα στο 5x5 απέναντι.
> 
> Η αυτή που είναι στα σχολεια παπαχαραλαμπους που είναι βαμμένη fentagin ατρόμητος.αυτή που λέω εγώ είναι κάτω από το σπίτι μου και έχουν να τη σκάψουν από τον Σεπτέμβρη του 2016.


οχι λεω στην αιολου και πελοπιδα

----------


## toxicgarbage

> Παρόλα αυτά φτάσαμε αισίως στα μέσα Απριλίου και ακόμα η 419 στην Πελοπίδα δεν έχει ρεύμα. Η μοναδική καμπίνα του Περιστερίου, το troll. Σίγουρα δεν θα γίνει τίποτα μέσα στον Απρίλη, απορώ γιατί τέτοιο χέσιμο στην συγκεκριμένη καμπίνα.
> 
> Πλέον η απογοήτευση είναι τέτοια που δεν ελπίζω. Ειδικά όταν σκέφτομαι ότι μετά το ρεύμα θα έχω αναμονή για διαθεσιμότητα...καλό καλοκαίρι ΚΑΙ ΑΝ!


guess who is back

----------


## cdal

Ρώτησα για 419 και μου είπαν μέχρι τέλος του χρόνου...

----------


## ZisisGr

Καλά μην τους πιστεύεις. Η αληθινή απάντηση είναι ότι η 419 δεν θα ρευματοδοτηθει ποτέ. Δεν έμεινε άλλη στο περιστέρι. Οι υπεύθυνοι νομίζουν ότι ξεμπέρδεψαν από το Περιστέρι και φύγανε για αλλού.

Μεγάλη η απογοήτευση πάντως να ξέρεις πως από ολόκληρο το Περιστέρι έμεινες μόνο εσύ με άθλιο ίντερνετ.

Fun fact: ολόκληρη η πελοπιδα πήρε ρεύμα σε μια εβδομάδα. Μερικές ξεχασμένες πήρανε ρεύμα αυθημερόν αργότερα. Δεν γίνεται να πεταχτούν να την τακτοποιήσουν; Τσακ μπαμ δύο μέρες το πολύ θα πάρει αν κρίνω από τις υπόλοιπες στην περιοχή μου.

----------


## dmitspan

Γιατί δεν κάνεις μια καταγγελία;
http://www.apps.eett.gr/complaints/Complaint.seam

----------


## Mirmidon

> Γιατί δεν κάνεις μια καταγγελία;
> http://www.apps.eett.gr/complaints/Complaint.seam


Καταγγελία να κάνει για τι πράγμα;

----------


## dmitspan

Για να μάθει τον πραγματικό λόγο που έμεινε στην απ'έξω η καμπίνα του και ποιός ευθύνεται για την κωλυσιεργία, αφού δεν έχει πάρει σαφή απάντηση από κανέναν. 
Μπορεί να δοκιμάσει και τηλεφωνικά αλλά δεν ξέρω αν θα βγει άκρη  :Laughing:

----------


## Iris07

Απ' ότι ξέρω οι ημερομηνίες που έδωσε και η ΕΕΤΤ είναι δεσμευτικές για τους παρόχους..
εάν τυχόν περάσανε αυτές..

Τουλάχιστον να σου πουν εάν υπάρχει κάποιος σοβαρός λόγος..

----------


## Mirmidon

Ας σοβαρευτούμε λίγο. Καταγγελία από πολίτη για αναβάθμιση καμπίνας δεν έχει νόημα.

----------


## matalos

> Παρόλα αυτά φτάσαμε αισίως στα μέσα Απριλίου και ακόμα η 419 στην Πελοπίδα δεν έχει ρεύμα. Η μοναδική καμπίνα του Περιστερίου, το troll. Σίγουρα δεν θα γίνει τίποτα μέσα στον Απρίλη, απορώ γιατί τέτοιο χέσιμο στην συγκεκριμένη καμπίνα.
> 
> Πλέον η απογοήτευση είναι τέτοια που δεν ελπίζω. Ειδικά όταν σκέφτομαι ότι μετά το ρεύμα θα έχω αναμονή για διαθεσιμότητα...καλό καλοκαίρι ΚΑΙ ΑΝ!


Δεν εισαι μονος σου ..και στην 455 μια απο τα ιδια  με ανωτερη ταχυτητα τα 3,8..

----------


## ZisisGr

> Ας σοβαρευτούμε λίγο. Καταγγελία από πολίτη για αναβάθμιση καμπίνας δεν έχει νόημα.


Το γνωρίζω και γιαυτό δεν έχω κάνει καμία κίνηση τέτοια. Το θέμα είναι βολεμένο από παντού. Δεν τους πιάνεις πουθενά.

Cosmote: Εμείς περιμένουμε την ΔΕΔΗΕ, είναι θέμα χρόνου.
ΔΕΔΗΕ: Ότι λέει το χρονοδιάγραμμα. Όπου μας λένε πάμε. Είναι θέμα χρόνου τώρα που σταμάτησε ο τοξότης. (Το αστείο εδώ είναι ότι όντως ήταν θέμα χρόνου τότε. Ρευματοδότησαν όλη την Πελοπίδα σε μία εβδομάδα κυριολεκτικά. Ήταν τότε που ένιωσα ότι ήρθε η ώρα μου. Και ήταν ταυτόχρονα και η μεγαλύτερη ξενέρα κάθε πρωί που έβλεπα ότι με προσπέρασαν οριστικά.)

Οπότε είναι όντως θέμα χρόνου. Ακόμα και αν σημαίνει ότι το 2059 θα μπει ρεύμα.

----------


## Zarko

> Το γνωρίζω και γιαυτό δεν έχω κάνει καμία κίνηση τέτοια. Το θέμα είναι βολεμένο από παντού. Δεν τους πιάνεις πουθενά.
> 
> Cosmote: Εμείς περιμένουμε την ΔΕΔΗΕ, είναι θέμα χρόνου.
> ΔΕΔΗΕ: Ότι λέει το χρονοδιάγραμμα. Όπου μας λένε πάμε. Είναι θέμα χρόνου τώρα που σταμάτησε ο τοξότης. (Το αστείο εδώ είναι ότι όντως ήταν θέμα χρόνου τότε. Ρευματοδότησαν όλη την Πελοπίδα σε μία εβδομάδα κυριολεκτικά. Ήταν τότε που ένιωσα ότι ήρθε η ώρα μου. Και ήταν ταυτόχρονα και η μεγαλύτερη ξενέρα κάθε πρωί που έβλεπα ότι με προσπέρασαν οριστικά.)
> 
> Οπότε είναι όντως θέμα χρόνου. Ακόμα και αν σημαίνει ότι το 2059 θα μπει ρεύμα.



Δεν ξέρω αν σε παρηγορεί αυτό, αλλά το ίδιο ακριβώς που έγινε με τις 419 και 455 στο Περιστέρι, φαίνεται να έχει συμβεί και με τις 3-4 καμπίνες στη γειτονιά μου, που δείχνουν να είναι οι τελευταίες στην Αλυσίδα που δεν έχουν πάρει ρεύμα ακόμη. Πριν δυόμισι μήνες περίπου, ήρθε ένας εργολάβος του ΔΕΔΔΗΕ (όχι ο Τοξότης) και έδωσε ρεύμα σε 2-3 καμπίνες μόνο, ανάμεσα σε αυτές και τη δική μου, άφησε όμως τις υπόλοιπες σύξυλες και έφυγε. Ο ίδιος ακριβώς παραλογισμός, στα δικά μας μάτια τουλάχιστον, σαν καταναλωτές δηλαδή. Έδωσαν ρεύμα στη δική μου 321, αλλά στην 366 που είναι στα εκατό μέτρα απόσταση, δεν την έσκαψαν...

----------


## Mirmidon

Σκέφτηκε κανείς ότι από τεχνικής άποψης, υπάρχει περίπτωση οι συγκεκριμένες καμπίνες να αντιμετωπίζουν άλλου είδους προβλήματα, που δεν αφορούν τους πελάτες; Πιστεύετε δηλαδή ότι η Cosmote δεν θέλει να εισπράξει περισσότερα χρήματα από την αναβάθμισή της; Ότι δηλαδή η αναβάθμιση που γίνεται σε ολόκληρο το δίκτυο δεν αποτελεί επένδυση; 

Σκεφτείτε το λίγο και μετά γράψτε για παραλογισμούς κ.α. Παραλογισμός είναι αυτά που διαβάζω στα posts σας. Θα κάνετε υπομονή. Θα γίνουν οι αναβαθμίσεις και στις δικές σας καμπίνες.

----------


## jimmyl

Υπαρχει καμπινα στη γειτονια μου , η οποια ηταν να παρει ρευμα περσι το Μαιο , ακομα τιποτα , οποτε παει ο εργολαβος να δωσει ρευμα τον διωχνει ενας  παππους γιατι θελει η καμπινα να παρει ρευμα απο αλλη κολωνα που βρισκεται στο απεναντι πεζοδρομιο και οχι απο αυτη που ειναι διπλα στη καμπινα , γιατι θελει καποτε να ριξει τον μαντροτειχο του και να κανει πορτα , σε μια απο αυτες τις φορες ημουνα αυτοπτης μαρτυτας, δεν βγαζεις ακρη , ειναι να μην πεσεις στη περιπτωση

----------


## ZisisGr

> Σκέφτηκε κανείς ότι από τεχνικής άποψης, υπάρχει περίπτωση οι συγκεκριμένες καμπίνες να αντιμετωπίζουν άλλου είδους προβλήματα, που δεν αφορούν τους πελάτες; Πιστεύετε δηλαδή ότι η Cosmote δεν θέλει να εισπράξει περισσότερα χρήματα από την αναβάθμισή της; Ότι δηλαδή η αναβάθμιση που γίνεται σε ολόκληρο το δίκτυο δεν αποτελεί επένδυση; 
> 
> Σκεφτείτε το λίγο και μετά γράψτε για παραλογισμούς κ.α. Παραλογισμός είναι αυτά που διαβάζω στα posts σας. Θα κάνετε υπομονή. Θα γίνουν οι αναβαθμίσεις και στις δικές σας καμπίνες.


Θα σε παρακαλούσα να με τσουβαλιάζεις με απόψεις τρίτων. Δεν είπα πουθενά ούτε για παραλογισμό, ούτε ότι η Cosmote δεν θέλει να εισπράξει περισσότερα. Γνωρίζω πολύ καλά ότι η Cosmote χάνει πελάτες όσο δεν μπαίνει το ρεύμα. Προσωπική μου άποψη είναι ότι είτε ο Δήμος είτε η εταιρία που έχει αναλάβει τη ρευματοδότηση βαράει μύγες.

Το να είναι τεχνικό το θέμα από την άλλη το αποκλείω. Ποιο πρόβλημα αντιμετωπίζει η καμπίνα μου και δεν έχει λυθεί εδώ και 2 χρόνια από την τοποθέτηση της; Επίσης λες "Θα κάνετε υπομονή". Λες και δεν κάναμε ήδη υπομονή τόσο όσο κανένας άλλος Περιστεριώτης. Όταν το μισό Περιστέρι είχε VDSL, θυμάσαι τους Λοφιώτες που κλαίγανε εδώ ότι είναι οι τελευταίοι που θα πάρουν VDSL; Τους βλέπεις πουθενά τώρα που τελικά δεν ήταν τελευταίοι; Ίσως εμφανίζονται που και που λέγοντας "Άντε ρε παιδιά, που είναι η 100αρα?/200αρα?" λες και την έχουν ανάγκη.

Υπομονή έκανα όταν Σεπτέμβρη-Οκτώβρη μπήκε VDSL στον λόφο, υπομονή έκανα Δεκέμβρη όταν ξεκίνησε ο Τοξότης την Πελοπίδα αλλά μετά άρχισαν πάλι τις απεργίες. Υπομονή έκανα Ιανουάριο-Φεβρουάριο όταν ανέλαβε η ΤΕΚΑΤ και τελείωσε την Πελοπίδα και τα γύρω γύρω. Μάρτη σκάψανε 2-3 τελευταίες καμπίνες και πλέον ήρθε το πάγωμα έργων μέχρι άγνωστη ημερομηνία στη καμπίνα μου. Υπομονή κάνω και τώρα και θα συνεχίσω να κάνω. Αυτό δεν αναιρεί όμως την απογοήτευση του να έχω κατουρήσει στο πηγάδι και κάθε πρωί να βλέπω άλλη μία μέρα να περνάει έτσι...μήνας, τρίμηνο, εξάμηνο κλπ. Ένα εξάμηνο μετά την εξάντληση υπομονής των Περιστεριωτών του Λόφου κυρίως, εγώ ακόμα κάνω υπομονή για άγνωστο χρόνο ακόμα. Οπότε να με συγχωρέσεις για τη γκρίνια μου, δεν έχω σαν χόμπυ να μπαίνω σε φορουμς και να γκρινιάζω, απλά πρέπει κάπου να τα πω να τα βγάλω από μέσα μου.

----------


## mike_871

> Θα σε παρακαλούσα να με τσουβαλιάζεις με απόψεις τρίτων. Δεν είπα πουθενά ούτε για παραλογισμό, ούτε ότι η Cosmote δεν θέλει να εισπράξει περισσότερα. Γνωρίζω πολύ καλά ότι η Cosmote χάνει πελάτες όσο δεν μπαίνει το ρεύμα. Προσωπική μου άποψη είναι ότι είτε ο Δήμος είτε η εταιρία που έχει αναλάβει τη ρευματοδότηση βαράει μύγες.
> 
> Το να είναι τεχνικό το θέμα από την άλλη το αποκλείω. Ποιο πρόβλημα αντιμετωπίζει η καμπίνα μου και δεν έχει λυθεί εδώ και 2 χρόνια από την τοποθέτηση της; Επίσης λες "Θα κάνετε υπομονή". Λες και δεν κάναμε ήδη υπομονή τόσο όσο κανένας άλλος Περιστεριώτης. Όταν το μισό Περιστέρι είχε VDSL, θυμάσαι τους Λοφιώτες που κλαίγανε εδώ ότι είναι οι τελευταίοι που θα πάρουν VDSL; Τους βλέπεις πουθενά τώρα που τελικά δεν ήταν τελευταίοι; Ίσως εμφανίζονται που και που λέγοντας "Άντε ρε παιδιά, που είναι η 100αρα?/200αρα?" λες και την έχουν ανάγκη.
> 
> Υπομονή έκανα όταν Σεπτέμβρη-Οκτώβρη μπήκε VDSL στον λόφο, υπομονή έκανα Δεκέμβρη όταν ξεκίνησε ο Τοξότης την Πελοπίδα αλλά μετά άρχισαν πάλι τις απεργίες. Υπομονή έκανα Ιανουάριο-Φεβρουάριο όταν ανέλαβε η ΤΕΚΑΤ και τελείωσε την Πελοπίδα και τα γύρω γύρω. Μάρτη σκάψανε 2-3 τελευταίες καμπίνες και πλέον ήρθε το πάγωμα έργων μέχρι άγνωστη ημερομηνία στη καμπίνα μου. Υπομονή κάνω και τώρα και θα συνεχίσω να κάνω. Αυτό δεν αναιρεί όμως την απογοήτευση του να έχω κατουρήσει στο πηγάδι και κάθε πρωί να βλέπω άλλη μία μέρα να περνάει έτσι...μήνας, τρίμηνο, εξάμηνο κλπ. Ένα εξάμηνο μετά την εξάντληση υπομονής των Περιστεριωτών του Λόφου κυρίως, εγώ ακόμα κάνω υπομονή για άγνωστο χρόνο ακόμα. Οπότε να με συγχωρέσεις για τη γκρίνια μου, δεν έχω σαν χόμπυ να μπαίνω σε φορουμς και να γκρινιάζω, απλά πρέπει κάπου να τα πω να τα βγάλω από μέσα μου.


Μπορείς να στείλεις μυνήματα στην δεδδηε και θα σου απαντήσουν γιατί δεν έχει πάρει ρευμα

----------


## Mirmidon

> Μπορείς να στείλεις μυνήματα στην δεδδηε και θα σου απαντήσουν γιατί δεν έχει πάρει ρευμα


Υπαρκτό και σχετικό παράδειγμα έχεις;

----------


## mike_871

> Υπαρκτό και σχετικό παράδειγμα έχεις;


ναι απλα δεν μπορω να το δημοσιευσω

----------


## ZisisGr

Έχω στείλει σε Δεδηε τεκατ κοσμοτε. Μόνο η κοσμοτε απάντησε ότι και καλά τι σχέδιο αναβάθμισης είναι σε εξέλιξη, υπομονη. Αναμενόμενο, όσο έγραφα ήξερα ότι τζάμπα σπαταλάω τον χρόνο μου. Θέλει υπομονή το θέμα. Απλά μετά από τόση υπομονή πλέον γελάω. Κάθε φορά που φευγω για δουλειά η γυρνάω σπίτι και τσεκάρω τη καμπίνα μου βγαίνει ένα νευρικό γέλιο λέγοντας 'προφανώς και δεν θα έχει σκαφτει'

----------


## teo74

> Έχω στείλει σε Δεδηε τεκατ κοσμοτε. Μόνο η κοσμοτε απάντησε ότι και καλά τι σχέδιο αναβάθμισης είναι σε εξέλιξη, υπομονη. Αναμενόμενο, όσο έγραφα ήξερα ότι τζάμπα σπαταλάω τον χρόνο μου. Θέλει υπομονή το θέμα. Απλά μετά από τόση υπομονή πλέον γελάω. Κάθε φορά που φευγω για δουλειά η γυρνάω σπίτι και τσεκάρω τη καμπίνα μου βγαίνει ένα νευρικό γέλιο λέγοντας 'προφανώς και δεν θα έχει σκαφτει'


Παιδιά μη νοιάζεστε.. Υπάρχουν και χειρότερα...Η δική μου έχει πάρει ρεύμα 2+μήνες και ακόμα δεν δινει διαθεσιμοτητα...260 Σοφοκλή Βενιζέλου!

----------


## dmitspan

Άρα στα ίδια ερχόμαστε. ΚΑΝΕΙΣ δεν είναι σε θέση να δώσει ΣΑΦΗ κι επίσημη απάντηση, όλοι κουράγιο, υπομονή και πράσσειν άλογα. Αυτό κύριοι ΔΕΝ είναι απάντηση.

Γι'αυτό και πρότεινα την καταγγελία, όχι σαν σκοπό όμως την καταγγελία αλλά την όχληση και ώθηση προς τους αρμόδιους ώστε να λάβεις μια ΕΠΙΣΗΜΗ απάντηση

----------


## jkoukos

Νομίζω ότι έχουμε μπερδέψει την "ενημέρωση" με την "καταγγελία" και χρησιμοποιούμε την δεύτερη για ψύλλου πήδημα, ακόμη και σε θέματα που δεν έχει θέση αυτή.

----------


## dmitspan

Μπορεί, αλλά ποιός ενημερώνει; Λες και θα τους πέσει η μούρη αν βγάλουν μια επίσημη ανακοίνωση "Αγαπητοί πολίτες του δήμου τάδε, ζητάμε συγνώμη για την τεράστια καθυστέρηση ολοκλήρωσης των έργων, η οποία οφείλεται στους χ,ψ λόγους. κλπ κλπ". Τέλος πάντων, ξεφυγα(με)

----------


## jkoukos

Μα δεν είναι δημόσιο/κρατικό έργο για να έχουμε απαίτηση ενημέρωσης. Πρόκειται καθαρά για ιδιωτικά έργα με ίδια κεφάλαια και λόγο έχουν να δώσουν μόνο στην ΕΕΤΤ εφόσον ξεπεράσουν τον προγραμματισμό. Ακόμη και τροποποίησή του μπορούν να αιτηθούν.
Μια χαρά είναι οι απαντήσεις που μας δίνουν.

----------


## mike_871

ο δεδδηε παντως μια χαρα μου ειχε απαντησει (θα στειλω και για αυτην που δεν εχει ρευμα, να δουμε τι θα απαντηση)

----------


## DJ THEO

Μη κοιτατε μονο την διαθεσιμοτητα απο το σιτε της κοσμοτε.Αμα ακουτε ανεμιστηρες στην καμπινα,μετα απο κανα 20ημερο παρτε τηλ στην εξυπηρετηση.Εμενα ο γειτονας ειχε ενεργοποιηθει σε vdsl 50αρι και διαθεσιμοτητα εβγαλε στο site μετα απο 2 μηνες...

----------


## jkoukos

> ο δεδδηε παντως μια χαρα μου ειχε απαντησει (θα στειλω και για αυτην που δεν εχει ρευμα, να δουμε τι θα απαντηση)


Μα δεν έγραψα ότι δεν απαντάνε, τουναντίον μάλιστα!
Αυτό που λέω είναι ότι δεν έχουν κανέναν λόγο να βγάλουν δημόσια ανακοίνωση για τις καθυστερήσεις ούτε και παίζουν ρόλο οι όποιες δικές μας καταγγελίες, που πάνε κατευθείαν στο αρχείο και μας μένει απλά μια τυπική και άνευ ουσίας απάντηση.

----------


## mike_871

> Μα δεν έγραψα ότι δεν απαντάνε, τουναντίον μάλιστα!
> Αυτό που λέω είναι ότι δεν έχουν κανέναν λόγο να βγάλουν δημόσια ανακοίνωση για τις καθυστερήσεις ούτε και παίζουν ρόλο οι όποιες δικές μας καταγγελίες, που πάνε κατευθείαν στο αρχείο και μας μένει απλά μια τυπική και άνευ ουσίας απάντηση.


ο οτε απαντησε μετα απο μυνημα στην εεττ

----------


## guido

ενεργοποιηθηκε μόλις, μετα απο 7 εργασιμες.

πέρα απ'την ταχυτητα πως βλέπετε τα άλλα χαρακτηριστικα; πχ noise κτλ

περιοχή ανθούπολη, vodafone και μου το κάναν και voip βλέπω

----------


## matalos

Έργα από την ΔΕΔΔΗΕ αυτή την στιγμή σε Στράβωνος & Ξενοπουλου (καμπίνα 455)...

----------


## PEPES

> ενεργοποιηθηκε μόλις, μετα απο 7 εργασιμες.
> 
> πέρα απ'την ταχυτητα πως βλέπετε τα άλλα χαρακτηριστικα; πχ noise κτλ
> 
> περιοχή ανθούπολη, vodafone και μου το κάναν και voip βλέπω


Μια χαρά είσαι απλα εχεις αρκετά λάθη για τόσο λίγη ωρα...αλλά αφου δεν εχεις πρόβλημα..

----------


## toxicgarbage

> Έργα από την ΔΕΔΔΗΕ αυτή την στιγμή σε Στράβωνος & Ξενοπουλου (καμπίνα 455)...


Στο ένα μέτρο απο την καμπίνα, αλλά τα έργα της ΔΕΗ  δεν είναι για την καμπινα. Κάποιος μας τρολαρει αδέρφια.

----------


## matalos

Δεν νομίζω.. όλες οι υποδοχές - αναμονές καλωδίων όπως και του ρεύματος βρίσκονται κάτω από το μεταλλικό καπάκι του ΟΤΕ εκεί που σκάβουν δηλαδή.. Πάντως για σιγουριά θα τους ρωτήσω την Τετάρτη αν βέβαια συνεχιστούν τα έργα άμεσα και όχι μετά από 1-2 μήνες.. Υπομονή και ειδομεν..

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος Ρ.

Παιδιά δύο ερωτησούλες αν έχετε την καλοσύνη, πρώτον βλέπω σε μερικούς που επισυνάπτετε φωτό να γράφει τύπος σύνδεσης vdsl 2 vectoring, εμένα γράφει σκέτο vdsl 2, τι σημαίνει αυτό πρακτικά και θεωρητικά;
Δεύτερον θα θελα να με βοηθήσετε σχετικά με τις ταχύτητες, το ρούτερ λέει ότι κλειδώνει στα 49990 kbps, αυτή η μονάδα είναι kilobit; Επειδή θέλω να βάλω όριο στο mTorrent αλλά να μου μένουν και 1000KB/s για χρήση στο σπίτι θέλω να μου πείτε αν ισχύουν οι παρακάτω μετατροπές, τα 49990 kbps ισοδυναμεί με 6200 KB/s (kilobyte) το οποίο ισοδυναμεί με 6,1MB/s (Megabyte) οπότε αν βάλω όριο τα 5200 KB/s θα κατεβάζει με 5,1ΜΒ/s και μου μένουν όντως 1000KB/s ελεύθερα για σέρφινγκ; Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## pantelis

Για το δεύτερο τα μαθηματικά σου είναι πολύ σωστα. Για το πρωτο δεν γνωρίζω, κάποιο αλλά μέλος ίσως σε βοηθήσει.

----------


## mike_871

ειναι καποια μοντεμ που δεν το γραφουν

----------


## ZisisGr

> Παρόλα αυτά φτάσαμε αισίως στα μέσα Απριλίου και ακόμα η 419 στην Πελοπίδα δεν έχει ρεύμα. Η μοναδική καμπίνα του Περιστερίου, το troll. Σίγουρα δεν θα γίνει τίποτα μέσα στον Απρίλη, απορώ γιατί τέτοιο χέσιμο στην συγκεκριμένη καμπίνα.
> 
> Πλέον η απογοήτευση είναι τέτοια που δεν ελπίζω. Ειδικά όταν σκέφτομαι ότι μετά το ρεύμα θα έχω αναμονή για διαθεσιμότητα...καλό καλοκαίρι ΚΑΙ ΑΝ!





> Δεν εισαι μονος σου ..και στην 455 μια απο τα ιδια  με ανωτερη ταχυτητα τα 3,8..


Έργα και στην 455. Πλέον έμεινε μόνο η 419 η σατανιασμένη...προφανώς τελευταία, αυτό ήταν στάνταρ. Ελπίζω να έχουμε σύντομα έργα και στην τελευταία του Περιστερίου και όχι του χρόνου.

----------


## matalos

> Έργα και στην 455. Πλέον έμεινε μόνο η 419 η σατανιασμένη...προφανώς τελευταία, αυτό ήταν στάνταρ. Ελπίζω να έχουμε σύντομα έργα και στην τελευταία του Περιστερίου και όχι του χρόνου.


Και επαναλαμβάνω.. Δεν είσαι μόνος σου ..τα έργα τελικά αφορούσαν καλώδια υψηλής τάσης ..καμία σχέση με την καμπίνα... μάλλον θέλουμε ευχέλαιο..

----------


## teo74

> Και επαναλαμβάνω.. Δεν είσαι μόνος σου ..τα έργα τελικά αφορούσαν καλώδια υψηλής τάσης ..καμία σχέση με την καμπίνα... μάλλον θέλουμε ευχέλαιο..


...λαμπάδα..Στην Αγία Ειρήνη.. καμπινα 260..

----------


## Ioannis46

απο καμπινα 537


το data path ειναι fast στο up και interleaved στον down , να τους παρω να το κανουν και στα δυο fast?

----------


## PEPES

Παιζεις παιχνιδια online?Αν οχι δεν το χρειαζεσαι..

----------


## cdal

Δίνουν ρεύμα στην 419!

----------


## matalos

> Δίνουν ρεύμα στην 419!


Μην εισαι σιγουρος πια για το τι κανουν γιατι στην 455 εχουν χασει τον ελεγχο. Το πρωι της Τριτης τσιμεντωσανε οτι τρυπα ειχαν ανοιξει...σημερα το πρωι τα σκαβουν ξανα!!!!.Γνωμη μου;  Μαλλον για να βαλουν εκκλησακι για να βαλει ο θεος το χερι του αλλιως δεν το βλεπω για ενεργοποιηση..

----------


## cdal

> Μην εισαι σιγουρος πια για το τι κανουν γιατι στην 455 εχουν χασει τον ελεγχο. Το πρωι της Τριτης τσιμεντωσανε οτι τρυπα ειχαν ανοιξει...σημερα το πρωι τα σκαβουν ξανα!!!!.Γνωμη μου;  Μαλλον για να βαλουν εκκλησακι για να βαλει ο θεος το χερι του αλλιως δεν το βλεπω για ενεργοποιηση..


Ρώτησα... Δεν τους είδα απλά..

----------


## ZisisGr

Επιβεβαιώνω... Πάω να τσεκάρω αν έχει πέσει κανένας φούρνος. Δεν παίζει όντως να δώσουν ρεύμα στην καταραμένη αυτή καμπίνα.

Πλέον τώρα μπορώ να πω ότι μπορώ να κάνω υπομονή γιατί πλέον είναι θέμα χρόνου.

----------


## cdal

> Επιβεβαιώνω... Πάω να τσεκάρω αν έχει πέσει κανένας φούρνος. Δεν παίζει όντως να δώσουν ρεύμα στην καταραμένη αυτή καμπίνα.
> 
> Πλέον τώρα μπορώ να πω ότι μπορώ να κάνω υπομονή γιατί πλέον είναι θέμα χρόνου.


Καλά... Ας περάσουν δύο μήνες και να σε δω μετά!  :-)

----------


## mike_871

> Καλά... Ας περάσουν δύο μήνες και να σε δω μετά!  :-)


λογικα σε 10 μερες θα εχει διαθεσιμοτητα

----------


## ZisisGr

Στην 419 τελείωσαν τα έργα εντελώς. Έκλεισαν πλάκες έστρωσαν δρόμο και ακούγεται ανεμιστηράκι μέσα από την καμπίνα.

Μία απορία άκυρη που έχω, τι φάση με το "5ghz καρκίνος" που γράφουν σε όλες τις καμπίνες; Οι τύποι ψάχνουν που είναι όλες οι καμπίνες για να γράψουν αυτό;
Ορίστε ένα νόημα ζωής που μπορεί να βρει κάποιος αν νιώθει ότι δεν προσφέρει αλλιώς στην κοινωνία.

----------


## Jazzer

> Στην 419 τελείωσαν τα έργα εντελώς. Έκλεισαν πλάκες έστρωσαν δρόμο και ακούγεται ανεμιστηράκι μέσα από την καμπίνα.
> 
> Μία απορία άκυρη που έχω, τι φάση με το "5ghz καρκίνος" που γράφουν σε όλες τις καμπίνες; Οι τύποι ψάχνουν που είναι όλες οι καμπίνες για να γράψουν αυτό;
> Ορίστε μια ομάδα ανθρώπων που χρειάζεται άμεσα επίσκεψη σε ψυχίατρο και φαρμακευτική αγωγή.


Fixed.

----------


## ΔΙΚΑΣΤΗΣ

> Στην 419 τελείωσαν τα έργα εντελώς. Έκλεισαν πλάκες έστρωσαν δρόμο και ακούγεται ανεμιστηράκι μέσα από την καμπίνα.
> 
> Μία απορία άκυρη που έχω, τι φάση με το "5ghz καρκίνος" που γράφουν σε όλες τις καμπίνες; Οι τύποι ψάχνουν που είναι όλες οι καμπίνες για να γράψουν αυτό;
> Ορίστε ένα νόημα ζωής που μπορεί να βρει κάποιος αν νιώθει ότι δεν προσφέρει αλλιώς στην κοινωνία.


Kαλα αυτοι εκτος απο γραφικοι ειναι  και καθυστερημενοι ...

----------


## dmitspan

Στο γραφείο έχουμε βάλει 100ρα και έχουμε περάσει νέο καλώδιο utp κατευθείαν από τον κατανεμητή στο router. Τα errors όμως παραμένουν πάρα πολλά. Πού οφείλονται; (το router είναι oxygen)

State 	Showtime
Modulation 	VDSL2
Type 	Profile 17A
DSLAM 	BDCM
Overall Failures 	0
ATM Cell Drop Count 	-
Received Frames 	137,363,809
Transmitted Frames 	12,831,376
Rate 	Receive 	Transmit
Bit Rate 	99,976,000 	10,000,000
Cell Rate 	248,754 	25,283
Signal 	Local 	Remote
Loss of Signal 	0 	0
Signal to Noise Ratio 	11.2 dB 	31.00 dB
Line Attenuation 	9.0 dB 	4.90 dB
Transmit Power 	4.3 dBm 	14.5 dBm
DSL Errors 	Local 	Remote
Severe (SEF) 	0 	0
*Corrected (FEC) 	39,195 	110
Checksum (CRC) 	779 	13*
Header (HEC) 	0 	0

----------


## matalos

Επίσημα πια η 455 τελευταία καμπίνα που δεν έχει πάρει ρεύμα...

----------


## bitman

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα. 

Να πω και εγώ των καημό μου. Λοιπόν, μένω κοντά στην Αγ. Βασιλείου, εδώ και 1 χρόνο και κάτι ψιλά έχουν βάλει τις καμπινές από το σημείο που μένω (όλες λειτουργούν, ακούγονται τα ανεμιστηράκια τους). Ένας φίλος  μου που μένει επίσης κοντά στην Αγ. Βασιλείου έχει πάροχο την Wind και έχει 50 σύνδεση. Μπαίνω λοιπόν στο site της Wind για να δω αν είναι διαθέσιμο το VDSL . Βάζω λοιπών των αριθμό του σταθερού και μου λέει: «Λυπούμαστε, αλλά ο αριθμός που έχεις εισάγει δεν επαρκεί» (ο αριθμός ολόσωστος, 23 χιλ προσπαθείς καμιά αλλαγή) και λέω: “Ας δοκιμάσω με την διεύθυνση ”, πληκτρολογώ  λοιπών την διεύθυνση και λέει: «Βάσει των μετρήσεων μας* το WIND VDSL είναι διαθέσιμο για τη γραμμή σου»  μέσα στην τρελή χαρά εγώ… ενθουσιασμένος… λέω: ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ!!! Βεβαία με ανησυχούσε το αστεράκι πάνω από “μας”, περνώ τηλέφωνο ρωτάω αν όντως ισχύ και μου λέει όχι δεν είναι διαθέσιμο… (εγώ εντωμεταξύ full poker face ) τους λέω μα στο site λέει πως είναι διαθέσιμο, μου λένε:  “πως το είδατε αυτό” κάνω εγώ: “Έβαλα την διεύθυνση μου γιατί με των αριθμό λέει πως δεν επαρκή ” λένε:  “δεν ξέρω πως γίνετε αλλά θα το πούμε στο τμήμα προσφορών μας έχουν άλλο εργαλείο να το κοιτάξουν και θα σας πάρουμε τηλέφωνο την Δευτέρα” Λέω ΟΚ κα Τέλος της κλίσης.

Ερώτηση τώρα τι στο καλό συμβαίνει ? Πραγματικά έχω απελπιστεί εδώ πέρα… με τα 4,5Mbps! Ένα χρόνο έτυμες η καμπινές και λειτουργούν… δηλαδή έλεος! Όλο το περιστέρι έχει πλέων το VDSL…  Εγώ δηλαδή τι? στο πηγάδι  κατούρησα?

----------


## Iris07

Δοκίμασες στον OTE, τι σου βγάζει ??

----------


## bitman

> Δοκίμασες στον OTE, τι σου βγάζει ??


Ναι βεβαία δοκίμασα και λέει: Το αίτημα σας θα πρέπει να διερευνηθεί περισσότερο. Καλέστε μας στο 13888.

----------


## Iris07

Οπότε όντως είναι φλου η κατάσταση αφού δεν ξέρει και ο OTE από τις καμπίνες του.  :Thinking: 

Θα έλεγα να το ψάξεις στον ΟΤΕ πρώτα καλύτερα, να δεις τι μπορεί να δώσει..

----------


## bitman

Δηλαδή να τους πάρω τηλέφωνο και να τους πω τι?

----------


## Iris07

Ότι ενδιαφέρεσαι να δεις τι ταχύτητες VDSL είναι διαθέσιμες για τον αριθμό σου, 
και ότι στο site τους είπε να τους καλέσεις για περισσότερες πληροφορίες..

Μπορεί ίσως να τους ζητήσεις και μία προσφορά άμα σου πουν κάτι, για ότι ενδιαφέρεσαι να βάλεις..
έτσι να δεις τι θα σου δώσουν..

Δεν ξέρω πότε τελειώνει το συμβόλαιο σου..
Να δεις και τι θα σου πει βέβαια και η Wind.

Τον αριθμό του καφάο σου τον ξέρεις ?
είναι για αναβάθμιση ?

----------


## bitman

> Ότι ενδιαφέρεσαι να δεις τι ταχύτητες VDSL είναι διαθέσιμες για τον αριθμό σου, 
> και ότι στο site τους είπε να τους καλέσεις για περισσότερες πληροφορίες..
> 
> Μπορεί ίσως να τους ζητήσεις και μία προσφορά άμα σου πουν κάτι, για ότι ενδιαφέρεσαι να βάλεις..
> έτσι να δεις τι θα σου δώσουν..
> 
> Δεν ξέρω πότε τελειώνει το συμβόλαιο σου..
> Να δεις και τι θα σου πει βέβαια και η Wind.
> 
> ...


Δεν τον θυμάμαι, παλιά τον θυμόμουν και ξέρω που βρίσκετε( το καφαο μου), απλός πρέπει να πάω να ξανά δω τον αριθμό.

----------


## baskon

Πολύ συχνά ο ΟΤΕ, δε βλέπει κάτι αν δεν είσαι στον ΟΤΕ, και σου ζητάει γειτονικό νούμερο για να είναι σίγουρος. Αν ξέρεις γείτονα που να χει ΟΤΕ, βάλε το νούμερο του και δες τι σου βγάζει. Από τη στιγμή που είσαι στη WIND, κανονικά θα έπρεπε να σου βγάζει απευθείας αν έχει διαθεσιμότητα ή όχι. Από τη στιγμή που πέφτεις σε ενεργό ΚΑΦΑΟ VDSL  και ακούς τα ανεμιστηράκια του να δουλευουν,  99.9% μπορείς να έχεις..
Θα έλεγα να περιμένεις να δεις τι θα σου πει η WIND Δευτέρα.

----------


## bitman

> Πολύ συχνά ο ΟΤΕ, δε βλέπει κάτι αν δεν είσαι στον ΟΤΕ, και σου ζητάει γειτονικό νούμερο για να είναι σίγουρος. Αν ξέρεις γείτονα που να χει ΟΤΕ, βάλε το νούμερο του και δες τι σου βγάζει. Από τη στιγμή που είσαι στη WIND, κανονικά θα έπρεπε να σου βγάζει απευθείας αν έχει διαθεσιμότητα ή όχι. Από τη στιγμή που πέφτεις σε ενεργό ΚΑΦΑΟ VDSL  και ακούς τα ανεμιστηράκια του να δουλευουν,  99.9% μπορείς να έχεις..
> Θα έλεγα να περιμένεις να δεις τι θα σου πει η WIND Δευτέρα.


Μόνο αυτό μου μένει να κάνω… τραγική κατάσταση...  
Ευχαριστώ όλους για το χρόνο σας!

----------


## dmitspan

Ούτε καν γείτονα, από την ίδια πολυκατοικία καλύτερα, αν έχει κάποιος ΟΤΕ. Γιατί μπορεί ο γείτονας από άλλη οικοδομή να συνδέεται σε άλλη καμπίνα.

----------


## bitman

> Ούτε καν γείτονα, από την ίδια πολυκατοικία καλύτερα, αν έχει κάποιος ΟΤΕ. Γιατί μπορεί ο γείτονας από άλλη οικοδομή να συνδέεται σε άλλη καμπίνα.


Τίποτα φιλέ, νεκρά, κανείς!!



Με πήραν τηλέφωνο, μου είπα πως δεν είναι διαθέσιμο και με συμβούλεψαν να πάω στο κοντινότερο κατάστημα να ρωτήσω εκεί…. κοινός σάλτσες!!!

----------


## ZisisGr

Καλησπέρα, καιρό είχατε να ακούσετε την γκρίνια μου μιας και στις 10 Μαίου ρευματοδότησαν την καμπίνα 419 την προτελευταία καμπίνα του Περιστερίου αν δεν κάνω λάθος. Γνωρίζω ότι μετά το ρεύμα κάνει ένα μήνα περίπου να έρθει η διαθεσιμότητα. Ήξερα ότι όντως είναι θέμα χρόνου. Περίμενα υπομονετικά χωρίς γκρίνια, μέχρι σήμερα που στις 14 Ιουνίου ήρθε το vdsl σπίτι μου. Θέλω να ρωτήσω με τη σειρά μου αν τα στατιστικά της γραμμής μου είναι καλά και αν γίνεται να γυρίσω σε fastpath ξανά, γιατί βλέπω λέει interleaved.



Μία τελευταία ερώτηση στον φίλο που είναι στην καμπίνα 455. Ήρθαν για το ρεύμα; Είναι η τελευταία καμπίνα και τον νιώθω γιατί, τι τελευταίος, τι προτελευταίος...είναι το ίδιο σπαστικό να ξέρεις ότι στο πηγάδι κατούρησες.

----------


## Jazzer

Μεγειές και καλοδούλευτη η νέα σύνδεση !! Περίμενες περισσότερο από όλους μας, αλλά τέλος καλό και όλα καλά !  :Smile:

----------


## psolord

Που ειναι οι πιτσες, τα σουβλακια, το αρνακι το ψητο; 

Με γεια! Μια χαρα ειναι η γραμμη.  :Wink: 

- - - Updated - - -

Παντως σε νιωθω γιατι ειμαι στο εξοχικο αυτες τις μερες, με παλια adsl 12mbit και μου εχει σπασει τα νευρα!  :Razz:  Η πλακα ειναι οτι εχω καλυψη VDSL αλλα δε βανω γιατι δε θελω κι'αλλα εξοδα...

----------


## matalos

> Καλησπέρα, καιρό είχατε να ακούσετε την γκρίνια μου μιας και στις 10 Μαίου ρευματοδότησαν την καμπίνα 419 την προτελευταία καμπίνα του Περιστερίου αν δεν κάνω λάθος. Γνωρίζω ότι μετά το ρεύμα κάνει ένα μήνα περίπου να έρθει η διαθεσιμότητα. Ήξερα ότι όντως είναι θέμα χρόνου. Περίμενα υπομονετικά χωρίς γκρίνια, μέχρι σήμερα που στις 14 Ιουνίου ήρθε το vdsl σπίτι μου. Θέλω να ρωτήσω με τη σειρά μου αν τα στατιστικά της γραμμής μου είναι καλά και αν γίνεται να γυρίσω σε fastpath ξανά, γιατί βλέπω λέει interleaved.
> 
> 
> 
> Μία τελευταία ερώτηση στον φίλο που είναι στην καμπίνα 455. Ήρθαν για το ρεύμα; Είναι η τελευταία καμπίνα και τον νιώθω γιατί, τι τελευταίος, τι προτελευταίος...είναι το ίδιο σπαστικό να ξέρεις ότι στο πηγάδι κατούρησες.


Η 455 παραμένει αθόρυβη...πιθανών στην συγκεκριμένη καμπίνα  να εφαρμόσουν νέα τεχνολογία της Βεντάλιας αντί για ανεμιστήρες...

----------


## toxicgarbage

> Καλησπέρα, καιρό είχατε να ακούσετε την γκρίνια μου μιας και στις 10 Μαίου ρευματοδότησαν την καμπίνα 419 την προτελευταία καμπίνα του Περιστερίου αν δεν κάνω λάθος. Γνωρίζω ότι μετά το ρεύμα κάνει ένα μήνα περίπου να έρθει η διαθεσιμότητα. Ήξερα ότι όντως είναι θέμα χρόνου. Περίμενα υπομονετικά χωρίς γκρίνια, μέχρι σήμερα που στις 14 Ιουνίου ήρθε το vdsl σπίτι μου. Θέλω να ρωτήσω με τη σειρά μου αν τα στατιστικά της γραμμής μου είναι καλά και αν γίνεται να γυρίσω σε fastpath ξανά, γιατί βλέπω λέει interleaved.
> 
> 
> 
> Μία τελευταία ερώτηση στον φίλο που είναι στην καμπίνα 455. Ήρθαν για το ρεύμα; Είναι η τελευταία καμπίνα και τον νιώθω γιατί, τι τελευταίος, τι προτελευταίος...είναι το ίδιο σπαστικό να ξέρεις ότι στο πηγάδι κατούρησες.


ειμαστε το τελευταιο οχυρο

----------


## Jazzer

> ειμαστε το τελευταιο οχυρο


Τη σύνδεση με την κολώνα της ΔΕΗ θα κάνει ο ίδιος ο Τσαμάζ, ο οποίος θα ηγείται μηχανοκίνητου λόχου τεχνικών !  :Razz:

----------


## DJ THEO

Εγω παντως,εκανα την βλακεια και αργησα και πλεον καμια εταιρεια κεντρο περιστερι(βεακη ) δεν δινει vdsl γιατι δεν υπαρχουν πορτες.Μονο ο οτε...που ζηταει για ενα business 50αρι 73 ευρω κουστουμακι...Μα ειναι δυνατο σε μια περιοχη με τοσες επιχειρησεις να μην βαλουν παραπανω πορτες??  :Mad:   :Sad:   Να προστεθουν στο μελλον φανταζομαι ειναι αδυνατο ??? Εκτος και αν ελευθερωθει καποια??

----------


## griniaris

> Εγω παντως,εκανα την βλακεια και αργησα και πλεον καμια εταιρεια κεντρο περιστερι(βεακη ) δεν δινει vdsl γιατι δεν υπαρχουν πορτες.Μονο ο οτε...που ζηταει για ενα business 50αρι 73 ευρω κουστουμακι...Μα ειναι δυνατο σε μια περιοχη με τοσες επιχειρησεις να μην βαλουν παραπανω πορτες??    Να προστεθουν στο μελλον φανταζομαι ειναι αδυνατο ??? Εκτος και αν ελευθερωθει καποια??


Που εισαι στη βεακη? Γιατι φιλος κοντα στο "45" παιρνει vdsl απο το Α/Κ .

----------


## DJ THEO

> Που εισαι στη βεακη? Γιατι φιλος κοντα στο "45" παιρνει vdsl απο το Α/Κ .


Βεακη ειμαι στο 23(η δουλεια ) !Παντως φιλος απο το ιδιο κτιριο,παιρνει απο νοβα 50αρι απο καμπινα!Απλα ολες οι εταιρειες που πηρα,μου ειπαν οτι γεμισαν οι πορτες και μονο ο οτε μου δινει!Ποιος ο λογος να παιρνει απο ΑΚ ,εφοσον εχει καμπινες τριγυρω?
Υγ:Και εσυ απο πετρουπολη βλεπω! :One thumb up:

----------


## toxicgarbage

knock knock

----------


## matalos

Η 455 παραμένει ανενεργή... 
Περιστασιακά έρχεται κάποιος τεχνικός   
και ρίχνει μια ματιά αλλά εργασίες *Нет*

----------


## Iris07

Ααα.. και νόμιζα ότι "σαμποτάρουν" μόνο τις καμπίνες της Wind!  :Razz:

----------


## bitman

Καλησπέρα παιδιά, επιτέλους διαθέσιμο το VDSL και για μένα (ούτε 5 χρόνια δεν πέρασαν  :Laughing:  ) και μάλιστα από το site τους και από το τηλέφωνο μου είπαν για 100, είναι αυτό το “έως” όπως με τα 24Mbps?

----------


## Mirmidon

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά, επιτέλους διαθέσιμο το VDSL και για μένα (ούτε 5 χρόνια δεν πέρασαν  ) και μάλιστα από το site τους και από το τηλέφωνο μου είπαν για 100, είναι αυτό το “έως” όπως με τα 24Mbps?


Αυτό πάει να πει αργά και βασανιστικά  :Laughing:

----------


## bitman

Κατάλαβα, άρα να μην ασχοληθώ καν με το 100αρι?

----------


## psolord

Αν η καμπινα σου ειναι σχετικα κοντα, δεν εχεις θεμα με το 100αρι. Λογικα θα σου πουν αν μπορεις να τα πιασεις.

----------


## griniaris

Βαλτο. θα τα πιασεις.  

σε ποια περιοχη εισαι ?

----------


## Mirmidon

> Κατάλαβα, άρα να μην ασχοληθώ καν με το 100αρι?


Όχι δεν εννοούσα αυτό, στα 5 χρόνια αναφερόμουν .Αν θέλεις βάζεις 100αρι. Με την ίνα στην καμπίνα θα πιάνεις πάρα πολύ κοντά στο μέγιστο.

----------


## bitman

Ok, θα ρωτήσω αν και δεν χρίζομαι το 100αρι (μελλοντικά όμως)

Ο Φίλος που ρωτάει σε πια περιοχή μένω, περιστέρι, κοντά Αγίου Βασιλείου.

----------


## griniaris

> Ok, θα ρωτήσω αν και δεν χρίζομαι το 100αρι (μελλοντικά όμως)
> 
> Ο Φίλος που ρωτάει σε πια περιοχή μένω, περιστέρι, κοντά Αγίου Βασιλείου.


ολη η δωδεκανησου παντως εχει 100αρι με κλειδωμα στα 99.999

----------


## bitman

> ολη η δωδεκανησου παντως εχει 100αρι με κλειδωμα στα 99.999


Πω μην μου λες τέτοια και ζηλεύω...  :Shocked:  :Shocked:

----------


## griniaris

εδω και 10 μηνες σωθηκαμε στη δουλεια.  

Εχω βεβαια 2 x 50αρες   γιατι με το που ενεργοποιηθηκαν εβαλα κατευθειαν το μεγιστο. 

Αλλα μολις ληξει η δεσμευση η μια θα γυρισει σε adsl (για redundancy θα υπαρχει) και η αλλη θα γινει 100αρα.
Διαθεσιμοτητα ειχα δει στη Δωδεκανησου οτι δινει απο τον Μαρτιο περιπου ( για το 100αρι).

Και ο απο πανω μας (  σπιτι) εβαλε κανονικα 100αρα σε cosmote πριν κανα μηνα 47,50€ παγιο .

----------


## toxicgarbage

φιλτατοι ακόμα στο περίμενε είμαστε εμεις στην 455,κάθε μέρα την περνάω απο ακροαστηκά την καμπίνα αλλα τίποτα...κλινικα νεκρή

----------


## matalos

> φιλτατοι ακόμα στο περίμενε είμαστε εμεις στην 455,κάθε μέρα την περνάω απο ακροαστηκά την καμπίνα αλλα τίποτα...κλινικα νεκρή

----------


## toxicgarbage

ετσι για να γινω και εγω ο γραφικος της υποθεσης.
ΑΚΟΜΑ ΝΕΚΡΗ Η ΚΑΜΠΙΝΑ......................

----------


## psolord

:Worthy:

----------


## johnny_gra

Βαζω το vdsl 50 τον Απριλιο. Μετα απο λιγο καιρο αφου εχω κανει την ερωτηση για 100αρα κ ερχεται τεχνικος σπιτι, μετραει μπροστα μου στο κουτι του οτε κ μου λεει υπαρχει δυνατοτητα για 100αρα. Συγχρονιζεις μεχρι 114. Βαζω την 100αρα κ πιανω 80. Λεω οκ για 3 ευρω διαφορα ειναι οκ τα 80. Υπαρχει δικαιωμα υπαναχωρησης 14 ημερων για τον οποιοδηποτε λογο. Την 15η μερα η ταχυτητα πεφτει ξαφνικα στα 60. Μετα απο περιπου 1 μηνα επεσε στα 50. Αφου επεσε στα 50, δυο φορες το εδωσα βλαβη κ ηρθε τεχνικος κ μου λεει αυτη ειναι η δυνατοτητα. Τωρα, 3 μηνες που ειμαι στα 50(ενω πληρωνω 100) η ταχυτητα ξαφνικα επεσε στα 38. Εδωσα βλαβη κ παλι οι τυποι μου λενε οτι αυτη ειναι η δυνατοτητα. Ξερει κανεις που μπορω να απευθυνθω για καταγγελια? Η με ποιον τροπο μπορω να τους κανω να ασχοληθουν? Ισως με καποια αιτηση φορητοτητας σε αλλη εταιρεια?

----------


## Iris07

Αφού υπάρχει εγγύηση ταχύτητας.. γιατί σε αφήσανε στα 100 ??

Ρούτερ έχεις βάλει του OTE πάνω στην γραμμή ?

----------


## johnny_gra

> Αφού υπάρχει εγγύηση ταχύτητας.. γιατί σε αφήσανε στα 100 ??
> 
> Ρούτερ έχεις βάλει του OTE πάνω στην γραμμή ?


τωρα οχι. εχω βαλει ενα ασους μονο για ιντερνετ (αφου δν υποστηριζει voip) αλλα το βγαλα κ εβαλα του οτε κ συγχρονιζει στις ιδιες ταχυτητες. 
Μετα απο 40 λεπτα συνομιλια με τεχνικο(μεσημερι), μου ειπε οτι θα στειλουν συνεργειο και τωρα με πηρε τωρα το απογευμα το 13888 να μου πει οτι η βλαβη λυθηκε με δικαιολογια οτι η περιοχη υποστηριζει μεχρι 65mbps (ενω συγχρονιζω στα 33 αυτη την στιγμη!!)

Επαναλαμβανω. Βαζω 50ρι VDSL τον απριλιο κ πιανω 50. Το αλλαζω σε 100αρι τον μαιο(μετα απο ενημερωση οτι η γραμμη συγχρονιζει μεχρι 114) και συγχρονιζω στα 80, στις 15 μερες πεφτει στα 60, τελος ιουνιου στα 50, και τωρα τελος αυγουστου στα 33.

----------


## Mirmidon

Γράψε μας και ποια είναι η καμπίνα να ξέρει ο κόσμος να μην πάθει τα ίδια,ή τουλάχιστον την περιοχή, αν θέλεις.

----------


## Iris07

Ωχ.. πολύ χάλια! :-S

Να ζητήσεις να σε πάνε στα 50 με μία καλή προσφορά για αρχή..

- - - Updated - - -

*Μην ξεχνάς ότι ο OTE έβγαλε ανακοίνωση να βάλουμε πάνω στην γραμμή τα ρούτερ του αλλιώς κάτι παίζει να σου κάνουν..*

Κάπου είναι η ανακοίνωση..
Είχαν πει ότι μη σωστά συμβατά ρούτερ δημιουργούν προβλήματα στις καμπίνες.

----------


## psolord

> τωρα οχι. εχω βαλει ενα ασους μονο για ιντερνετ (αφου δν υποστηριζει voip) αλλα το βγαλα κ εβαλα του οτε κ συγχρονιζει στις ιδιες ταχυτητες. 
> Μετα απο 40 λεπτα συνομιλια με τεχνικο(μεσημερι), μου ειπε οτι θα στειλουν συνεργειο και τωρα με πηρε τωρα το απογευμα το 13888 να μου πει οτι η βλαβη λυθηκε με δικαιολογια οτι η περιοχη υποστηριζει μεχρι 65mbps (ενω συγχρονιζω στα 33 αυτη την στιγμη!!)
> 
> Επαναλαμβανω. Βαζω 50ρι VDSL τον απριλιο κ πιανω 50. Το αλλαζω σε 100αρι τον μαιο(μετα απο ενημερωση οτι η γραμμη συγχρονιζει μεχρι 114) και συγχρονιζω στα 80, στις 15 μερες πεφτει στα 60, τελος ιουνιου στα 50, και τωρα τελος αυγουστου στα 33.


Θες να μας ανεβάσεις screenshots που να δείχνουν snr att κλπ;

----------


## nicolasdr

Καλημέρα, υπάρχει κανένας με 200Mbps σύνδεση στο Περιστέρι?

----------


## toxicgarbage

βλέπω έργα στην καμπίνα στραβωνος και εθνικής αντιστάσεως,ειχα δει και πριν μια εβδομαδα καπου στην νεα ζωή,στην δικιά μου βεβαίως ούτε λόγος.

----------


## eazy

VDSL VODAFONE

ΛΟΦΟΣ ΑΞΙΩΜΑΤΙΚΩΝ

----------


## stempi

Καλημερα σε ολους.Το τελευταιο μηνα εχουμε μεγαλη ταλαιπωρια με το internet.Μενω ιλιον, αγιο φανουριο, κοντα στο μπουρναζι αλλα το τηλ. ειναι απο περιστερι.Ειμασταν στη wind και μετα απο τη κοροιδια που μας εκανε περι vdsl αναβαθμισης πηγαμε cosmote.Το ιντερνετ τραγικο.Παλια πριν την αναβαθμιση ημασταν στα 7-8 mbps, μετα την "αναβαμιση" στα 2mbps και τωρα με τη cosmote στα 4,5.Το κουτι στο σπιτι γραφει καμπινα 138.Εψαξα και δε τη βρισκω αυτη τη καμπινα.Βρηκα την 139, 140. 138 πουθενα,καπου ειναι κρυμενη και δε τη βρισκει ουτε ο οτε.Βρηκα ενα χαρτη με τις καμπινες ουτε εκει υπαρχει.Ξερει κανεις τι γινετε με αυτη τη περιοχη;

----------


## jkoukos

Εδώ είναι.

----------


## stempi

Ευχαριστω για την αμεση ανταποκριση.Και μονο που τη βλεπω καταλαβαινω οτι δε θα δουμε vdsl ποτε.Μαλλον θα παω για speed booster.

----------


## psolord

Αυτή η φωτογραφία είναι από το 2014. Πήγες να δεις αν έχει αλλάξει;

Επίσης η γραμμή σου άλλαξε σε VDSL2; Τι ακριβώς έγινε; Μήπως έχεις πρόβλημα με τα καλώδια κλπ;

----------


## stempi

Η wind αφου πρωτα μας ειπε οτι εχουμε vdsl και μας εφερε τον εξοπλισμο, καναμε το συμβολαιο, μετα (αφου ηρθαν και τεχνικοι στο σπιτι) μας λεει τελικα δεν εχετε απο καμπινα αλλα θα περετε απο το κεντρο περιστεριου.Αποτελεσμα να μην μπορεις ουτε ειδησεις να διαβασεις.Καναμε καταγγελια συμβασης και πηγαμε οτε.Οι τεχνικοι μας ειπαν οτι δεν φταιει η εσωτερικη καλωδιωση.Οσο για το καφαο θα παω να δω.Ειναι πολυ κοντα στο σπιτι αλλα δεν το ειχα δει ετσι που ειναι...

----------


## psolord

Καλά η Wind είναι άμπαλη, αλλά άμα σου το είπε και ο ΟΤΕ, τότε κάτι άσχημο παίζει.

Δες αν υπάρχει η καμπίνα, αν μπορείς άκουσε κιόλας αν δουλεύει τίποτε μέσα. Ίσως να κάνεις και μια καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ.

----------


## stempi

Πηγα και βρηκα τη καμπινα.Ειναι καινουρια και εχει μεταφερθει 30 μετρα παρακατω.Δυστυχως δεν μπορεσα να ακουσω τιποτα λογω φασαριας απο το δρομο.

----------


## psolord

OK οπότε είσαι στο πρόγραμμα. Λίγη υπομονή ακόμα θέλει!  :Smile:

----------


## stempi

Μακαρι.Ευχαριστω για τη βοηθεια.

----------


## jkoukos

H καμπίνα αρχικά ήταν να ολοκληρωθεί μέχρι τέλος 3ου 3μήνου του 2017 και μαζί με άλλες πήρε παράταση ολοκλήρωσης μέχρι τέλος 2ου 3μήνου του 2018.
Λογικά πρέπει να έχει τελειώσει. Στον έλεγχο διαθεσιμότητας είτε με διεύθυνση είτε με τον τηλεφωνικό αριθμό τι σου δείχνει;
Αν έχεις επικοινωνήσει τηλεφωνικά με τον ΟΤΕ, τι σου λένε για VDSL από την καμπίνα;

----------


## stempi

Απο τον οτε μας ειπαν οτι δεν εχουμε vdsl στη περιοχη.

----------


## Iris07

Περίεργα πράγματα, να μην έχει ενεργοποιήσει ακόμη ο ΟΤΕ δικιά του καμπίνα μετά τόσο καιρό,
και να σου λένε ότι δεν έχει και VDSL !!

* Την πήγαν παρακάτω γιατί δεν χώραγε η VDSL στο τοιχάκι εκεί μάλλον!  :Cool:

----------


## jkoukos

Και ο έλεγχος διαθεσιμότητας με διεύθυνση και αριθμό τι σου βγάζει;

----------


## stempi

Το αίτημά σου θα πρέπει να διερευνηθεί περισσότερο

- - - Updated - - -

Μη διαθέσιμο στην περιοχή σου. Μάθε περισσότερα για εναλλακτικές επιλογές. Μολις τωρα.

----------


## jkoukos

> Περίεργα πράγματα, να μην έχει ενεργοποιήσει ακόμη ο ΟΤΕ δικιά του καμπίνα μετά τόσο καιρό,
> και να σου λένε ότι δεν έχει και VDSL !!


Καλά μην το δένεις και κόμπο. Και αυτός είχε και έχει καθυστερήσεις σε πολλές περιοχές. Απλά αναλογικά με τον συνολικό αριθμό που έχει αναλάβει, είναι περιορισμένες.




> Το αίτημά σου θα πρέπει να διερευνηθεί περισσότερο


Λογικά είναι προς ολοκλήρωση σε λίγο καιρό.
Αλλά και πάλι αρκετές φορές δείχνει λάθος αποτέλεσμα. Υπάρχει σε συγγενή γραμμή από καμπίνα ΟΤΕ σε VDSL 50 πάνω από χρόνο και το καλοκαίρι του έδειχνε το ίδιο με σένα και γελάγαμε.

----------


## stempi

Δε ξερω τι να πω.Αυτη τη στιγμη η αδερφη μου (γιατι σε αυτη ανηκει η γραμμη) ειναι σε καταστημα οτε και τα λενε...

----------


## pelopas1

ειλικρινα δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τους κατοικους του περιστεριου

εχετε ψηφισει εναν δημαρχο απο το 1990 η 1994 εως τωρα και μεχρι στιγμης δεν δινει δεκαρα τσακιστη για εναν απο τους μεγαλυτερους δημους στην ελλαδα
οσο αφορα για αναβαθμιση διαδικτιου για vdsl?

μαζευτειτε ολοι σας εξω απο το δημαρχειο και ζητηστε την αμεση παραιτηση του  εαν το αρνηθει καταμαυριστε τον ολοι σας οι περιστεριωτες στις επερχομενες δημοτικες εκλογες

----------


## griniaris

> ειλικρινα δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τους κατοικους του περιστεριου
> 
> εχετε ψηφισει εναν δημαρχο απο το 1990 η 1994 εως τωρα και μεχρι στιγμης δεν δινει δεκαρα τσακιστη για εναν απο τους μεγαλυτερους δημους στην ελλαδα
> οσο αφορα για αναβαθμιση διαδικτιου για vdsl?
> 
> μαζευτειτε ολοι σας εξω απο το δημαρχειο και ζητηστε την αμεση παραιτηση του  εαν το αρνηθει καταμαυριστε τον ολοι σας οι περιστεριωτες στις επερχομενες δημοτικες εκλογες


Ελπιζω να κανεις πλακα ετσι?  Διαβασε πρωτα τι εχει κανει ο ανθρψπος αυτος για το περιστερι και μετα γραψε οτι δεν δινει δεκαρα.

----------


## pelopas1

> Ελπιζω να κανεις πλακα ετσι?  Διαβασε πρωτα τι εχει κανει ο ανθρψπος αυτος για το περιστερι και μετα γραψε οτι δεν δινει δεκαρα.


πια πλακα μου λες  δεν εχει αφησει τηλεοπτικο πανελ ο τυπος
εξαλλου δεν αναφερεται καν στους δημους της ελλαδας για αναπτυξη wifi οπως αναφερθηκε σε νημα εδω

----------


## toxicgarbage

Μια χαρά είναι ο δήμαρχος,κατά τα άλλα σημερινή φώτο από οδο Στραβωνος, μωρέ λες;

----------


## griniaris

Μαλλον εχουμε μπερδευτει λιγο...   

Καταρχην δεν ειμαι υπερ κανενος πολιτικου. Απλα το δικαιο πρεπει να λεγεται.  Ο συγκεκριμενος εχει κανει ΠΑΡΑ πολλα να βοηθησει τον Δημο μας.... καθως επισης και αλλους. 

Απο εκει και περα, στο κομματι xDSL  τι φταιει ο καθε δημαρχος αν βγαινουν ΕΚΤΟΣ χρονοδιαγραμματων οι τεχνικες εταιριες? Η ΔΕΔΔΗΕ ? Ο τοξοτης και ο καθε τοξοτης? 
Αν εχει κατατεθει το πλανο επεκτασης-αναβαθμισης του δικτυου.... και κανουν πλειστηριασμο ΑΦΕΡΕΓΓΥΕΣ κατασκευαστικες εταιριες , ποιος μπορει να το ξερει? 

Στο συνολο του Περιστεριου ειναι πολυ λιγες οι καμπινες που δεν εχουν αναβαθμιστει-ηλεκτροδοτηθει.  Να δεχτω οτι ειναι εκνευριστικο. οκ. Αλλα τι να κανει ο δημαρχος? που κολλαει?

- - - Updated - - -






> πια πλακα μου λες  δεν εχει αφησει τηλεοπτικο πανελ ο τυπος
> εξαλλου δεν αναφερεται καν στους δημους της ελλαδας για αναπτυξη wifi οπως αναφερθηκε σε νημα εδω


Και τι σε ενοχλει που βγαινει στην τηλεοραση? και ο τσιπρας το κανει αλλα δεν ειδα να τον κραζεις.   

Το αν δεν εχει ο Δημος δωρεαν wifi ειναι το προβλημα? 



Off Topic


		Και κατι που δεν το ξερει ο κοσμος...  Με δικη του προτοβουλια και εθελοντισμο  απο τους υπαλληλους (ως προς την σωματικη ακεραιοτητα) του δημου (σε ολους τους τομεις ) εσταλησαν οχηματα-φορτηγα-υδροφορες και αλλα υλικα στο Ματι.
3 μερες παλευαν εκει να βοηθησουν. Αλλα δεν βγηκε να το πει πουθενα. 
Καθε μηνα στο εκθεσιακο κεντρο μοιραζονται δωρεαν τροφιμα σε οικογενειες που εχουν προβλημα σιτισης.  
Αλλα αυτα δεν προκειται να τα μαθει κανεις γιατι απλα ο ανθρωπος βοηθαει χωρις να δειχνεται.
Ειναι τοσα πολλα που δεν ξερει ο κοσμος για τον δημαρχο αυτο. Αλλα ξεχασα... το προβλημα ειναι οτι πιανουμς 8 Mbit και οχι 200 .

----------


## psolord

Και να πούμε και για τα σκουπίδια, που όταν έχει απεργία, βρωμάει όλο το σύμπαν, εκτός από το Περιστέρι που δεν έχει σκουπίδια.

Το υπερβολικό που έκανε ο Παχατουρίδης, από ότι λέγεται δηλαδή, είναι ότι ζήταγε από τους ISPs, όπου περάσουν γραμμή, να φτιάξουν όλο το δρόμο. Δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει, αλλά και πάλι το δήμο σκεφτόταν, όσο και αν ήταν υπερβολική η απαίτηση.

Και πάλι, δεν είμαστε από τους τελευταίους. Υπάρχει πολύς κόσμος ακόμα σε άλλους Δήμους, που κλαίει με 3-4mbit.

----------


## griniaris

> *Και να πούμε και για τα σκουπίδια, που όταν έχει απεργία, βρωμάει όλο το σύμπαν, εκτός από το Περιστέρι που δεν έχει σκουπίδια.*
> 
> Το υπερβολικό που έκανε ο Παχατουρίδης, από ότι λέγεται δηλαδή, είναι ότι ζήταγε από τους ISPs, όπου περάσουν γραμμή, να φτιάξουν όλο το δρόμο. Δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει, αλλά και πάλι το δήμο σκεφτόταν, όσο και αν ήταν υπερβολική η απαίτηση.
> 
> Και πάλι, δεν είμαστε από τους τελευταίους. Υπάρχει πολύς κόσμος ακόμα σε άλλους Δήμους, που κλαίει με 3-4mbit.


  :One thumb up:   Ετσι..  Αν και ΔΕΝ εχει επαληθευτει ουτο με τους δρομους. Αλλα και ετσι να ειναι.. παλι καλα εκανε(κατα την γνωμη μου).

Ειναι τοσα πολλα...  αλλα δεν θελω να επεκταθω σε πολιτικη συζητηση.  

Καταλαβαινω την απογνωση καποιων αλλα δεν μπορω να δεχτω οτι ειναι αχρηστος ο δημαρχος .

----------


## pelopas1

> Και τι σε ενοχλει που βγαινει στην τηλεοραση? και ο τσιπρας το κανει αλλα δεν ειδα να τον κραζεις.   
> 
> Το αν δεν εχει ο Δημος δωρεαν wifi ειναι το προβλημα? 
> [/OFFTOPIC]


ειναι απο τους πιο παλιους δημαρχους της αττικης και ακομα δεν εχει κανει αναβαθμιση δικτιου σε εναν απο τους μεγαλυτερους δημους της αττικης και της ελλαδας

αντι να ζητας τα ρεστα απο εμενα ρωτα αυτον και τους επιτελεις του γιατι αδιαφορησαν τοσα χρονια και τοσες δεκαετιες για να ξεκινησει ο δημος περιστεριου να κανει αναβαθμιση διαδικτιου ?
μην το βλεπεις κομματικα το ζητημα

εαν δεν μπορεσει να κανει αναβαθμιση στους 4-5 μηνες μεχρι τις εκλογες τοτε μαυριστε τον

ειναι πιο πολλα χρονια και απο τον δημαρχο νικαιας οπου προτοεκλεχθηκε το 1994   τουλαχιστον εκεινος εκανε αναβαθμιση διαδικτιου

οταν κανει λογοδοσια δημαρχου ζητηστε του τα ρεστα γιατι αδρανισε τοσα χρονια να κανει ενα κοινωνικο εργο για τους πολιτες

ζητηστε του με αλλα λογια τα ρεστα για ολο το εργο της δημρχιακης του θητειας την τελευταια τουλαχιστον 20ετια

προκαλει λυπηση ο δημαρχος σας να παριστανει τον ψωμιαδη και τον πατουλη σε αλλα ζητηματα πλην τα εργα του δημου του

και μην μου πεις για τις εκδηλωσεις χαμογελο του παιδιου και unesco κλπ κλπ  εκει ανοιγεται αλλη σηζητηση για την επιμονη του σε αυτα παρα σε εργα και πραξεις του δημου του

επαναλαμβανω προς ολους τους περιστεριοτες  οταν και οποτε κανει λογοδοσια  του δημου ζητηστε του τα ρεστα για το τι εχει κανει τουλαχιστον μια 20ετια για εργα αναβαθμισης διαδικτιου στον δημο του

----------


## griniaris

> ειναι απο τους πιο παλιους δημαρχους της αττικης και ακομα δεν εχει κανει αναβαθμιση δικτιου σε εναν απο τους μεγαλυτερους δημους της αττικης και της ελλαδας
> 
> αντι να ζητας τα ρεστα απο εμενα ρωτα αυτον και τους επιτελεις του γιατι αδιαφορησαν τοσα χρονια και τοσες δεκαετιες για να ξεκινησει ο δημος περιστεριου να κανει αναβαθμιση διαδικτιου ?
> μην το βλεπεις κομματικα το ζητημα
> 
> εαν δεν μπορεσει να κανει αναβαθμιση στους 4-5 μηνες μεχρι τις εκλογες τοτε μαυριστε τον
> 
> ειναι πιο πολλα χρονια και απο τον δημαρχο νικαιας οπου προτοεκλεχθηκε το 1994   τουλαχιστον εκεινος εκανε αναβαθμιση διαδικτιου
> 
> ...



 Θα επρεπε να ξερεις οτι στη νικαια  ΚΑΘΟΛΙΚΟΣ ΠΑΡΟΧΟΣ ειναι η WIND.  Και εχει τον τελευταιο χρονο που αναβαθμιζεται το δικτυο.
Δες περιοχες οπου ειναι η COSMOTE καθολικος και ξαναμιλαμε.   

Επισης αν δεν ετρεχαν οι ρητρες για τις καθυστερησεις ουτε το 2020 δεν θα ειχαν ξεκινησει τις αναβαθμισεις στη νικαια. Η οποια σημειωτεων ΑΚΟΜΑ ΥΠΟΦΕΡΕΙ απο ταχυτητες.


Επισης ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΣΗ του καθε  δημαρχου να αναβαθμισει το "ιντερνετ" .  
Υποχρεωση του ειναι η αξιοπρεπης διαβιωση των πολιτων του.  Οποτε σαφως και θα κοιταξει τα πιο σημαντικα ζητηματα. 

Τελος απο εμενα γιατι ανοιγεται πολιτικη συζητηση και δεν θελω να συμμετεχω.  Καλη σου συνεχεια.

----------


## Iris07

Θα κουραστούν πολύ στους δήμους να βγάλουν καμιά άδεια για σκάψιμο..  :Razz:

----------


## figuregr

Χρονια πολλα στην κοινοτητα, εγω βρισκομαι στην Σμυρνης 14, κοντα στο κεντρο και απο οτι ξερω οπτικα τουλαχιστον βρισκομαι πολυ κοντα στο καφαο, περι τα 200 μετρα οχι ευθειας αλλα δρομου κανονικά, ειμαι με VDSL απο την Forthnet, 50αρα η οποια μου κλειδώνει στα 33mbps, δεν ειναι ασχημα αλλα δεν ειναι και τελεια, περιμενα να κλειδώνει παραπάνω λογω της αποστασης που αναφερω παραπανω.
Τους τελευταίους μηνες ελεγχω ανα τακτα χρονικα διαστηματα την διαθεσιμοτητα σε Fiber (και καλα...) αλλα δεν βλεπω φως ακομα.
Τελικα ποιες περιοχες του Περιστερίου έχουν Fiber ήδη? Και για ποιο λογο δεν εχουν ολες απο την στιγμή που εδω και αρκετο χρονικο διαστημα αλλαξαν τις καμπινες με αυτες τις νεες με τους ανεμιστηρες κλπ.... Υποτιθεται οτι οι οπτικες έχουν ήδη εγκατασταθεί στις νεες καμπίνες και ολοι ξερουμε οτι το ελληνικο fiber σημαίνει fiber μεχρι την καμπίνα και απο εκει μεχρι το σπίτι παλιος καλος χαλκος (χαχαχαχα).

----------


## psolord

Όπως σωστά είπες, το Ελληνικό fiber, είναι fiber από τα Lidl!  :Razz: 

Εσένα πιο fiber σε ενδιαφέρει, το original ή το imitation;

Αν σε ενδιαφέρει το imitation, θα πρέπει να δεις αν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί η καμπίνα σου και αν υπάρχει πάροχος που να δίνει υπηρεσίες.

Αν σε ενδιαφέρει το original, ο Θεος βοηθός!  :Razz:

----------


## Iris07

> Χρονια πολλα στην κοινοτητα, εγω βρισκομαι στην Σμυρνης 14, κοντα στο κεντρο και απο οτι ξερω οπτικα τουλαχιστον βρισκομαι πολυ κοντα στο καφαο, περι τα 200 μετρα οχι ευθειας αλλα δρομου κανονικά, ειμαι με VDSL απο την Forthnet, 50αρα η οποια μου κλειδώνει στα 33mbps, δεν ειναι ασχημα αλλα δεν ειναι και τελεια, περιμενα να κλειδώνει παραπάνω λογω της αποστασης που αναφερω παραπανω.
> Τους τελευταίους μηνες ελεγχω ανα τακτα χρονικα διαστηματα την διαθεσιμοτητα σε Fiber (και καλα...) αλλα δεν βλεπω φως ακομα.
> Τελικα ποιες περιοχες του Περιστερίου έχουν Fiber ήδη? Και για ποιο λογο δεν εχουν ολες απο την στιγμή που εδω και αρκετο χρονικο διαστημα αλλαξαν τις καμπινες με αυτες τις νεες με τους ανεμιστηρες κλπ.... Υποτιθεται οτι οι οπτικες έχουν ήδη εγκατασταθεί στις νεες καμπίνες και ολοι ξερουμε οτι το ελληνικο fiber σημαίνει fiber μεχρι την καμπίνα και απο εκει μεχρι το σπίτι παλιος καλος χαλκος (χαχαχαχα).


Εάν εννοείς ΧΡΥΣΟΣΤΟΜΟΥ ΣΜΥΡΝΗΣ 14..
τότε είσαι στο καφάο ADSL του OTE *467-403* το οποίο όμως δεν είναι στην λίστα για αναβάθμιση με VDSL.. :-|

Το καφάο σου πρέπει να βρίσκεται εδώ:
https://www.google.com/maps/@38.0100...7i13312!8i6656

και όπως φαίνεται είναι κοντά στο Α/Κ της περιοχής. (~ 300 μέτρα ?)
Υπάρχει κονονισμός ότι όσα καφαό είναι έως τα ~550 μέτρα από το A/K κάθε περιοχής, γενικά πλυν ειδικών εξαιρέσεων δεν αναβαθμίζονται με VDSL τώρα.

Γι' αυτό μάλλον έχεις περίπου 30 Mbps.. παίρνεις VDSL από το A/K ..

*467-403*467ΠΕΡΙΣΤΕΡΙΟΥ23.69727838.010028Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΠΕΡΙΣΤΕΡΙΟΥΔ. ΠεριστερίουΠΕΡΙΣΤΕΡΙΙΑΣΟΝΟΣ 9, ΙΑΣΟΝΟΣ 7, ΙΑΣΟΝΟΣ 5, ΧΡΥΣΟΣΤΟΜΟΥ ΣΜΥΡΝΗΣ 17, ΧΡΥΣΟΣΤΟΜΟΥ ΣΜΥΡΝΗΣ 15, ΚΑΛΑΜΩΝ 5, Ν. ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑΚΟΠΟΥΛΟΥ 8, Ν. ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑΚΟΠΟΥΛΟΥ 6, ΚΑΛΑΜΩΝ 7, ΚΑΛΑΜΩΝ 3, ΓΥΖΗ 0, ΚΑΛΑΜΩΝ 4, ΚΑΛΑΜΩΝ 6, ΙΑΣΟΝΟΣ 2, ΚΑΛΑΜΩΝ 4-6, ΚΑΛΑΜΩΝ 12, ΚΑΛΑΜΩΝ 10, ΛΕΩΦΟΡΟΣ ΠΑΝΑΓΗ ΤΣΑΛΔΑΡΗ 31, ΛΕΩΦΟΡΟΣ ΠΑΝΑΓΗ ΤΣΑΛΔΑΡΗ 25, ΛΟΥΙ ΠΑΣΤΕΡ 6, ΛΕΩΦΟΡΟΣ ΠΑΝΑΓΗ ΤΣΑΛΔΑΡΗ 17, Ν. ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑΚΟΠΟΥΛΟΥ 4, ΛΕΩΦΟΡΟΣ ΠΑΝΑΓΗ ΤΣΑΛΔΑΡΗ 19, Ν. ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑΚΟΠΟΥΛΟΥ 2, ΛΕΩΦΟΡΟΣ ΠΑΝΑΓΗ ΤΣΑΛΔΑΡΗ 29, ΛΕΩΦΟΡΟΣ ΠΑΝΑΓΗ ΤΣΑΛΔΑΡΗ 23, ΙΑΣΟΝΟΣ 13, ΙΑΣΟΝΟΣ 15, ΙΑΣΟΝΟΣ 13-15, ΙΑΣΟΝΟΣ 6, ΙΑΣΟΝΟΣ 4, ΙΑΣΟΝΟΣ 4-6, ΧΡΥΣΟΣΤΟΜΟΥ ΣΜΥΡΝΗΣ 10, ΙΑΣΟΝΟΣ 11, *ΧΡΥΣΟΣΤΟΜΟΥ ΣΜΥΡΝΗΣ 14*, ΙΑΣΟΝΟΣ 8, ΧΡΥΣΟΣΤΟΜΟΥ ΣΜΥΡΝΗΣ 13, ΧΡΥΣΟΣΤΟΜΟΥ ΣΜΥΡΝΗΣ 12, ΚΑΛΑΜΩΝ 1, ΙΑΣΟΝΟΣ 1, ΚΑΛΑΜΩΝ 8, ΛΕΩΦΟΡΟΣ ΠΑΝΑΓΗ ΤΣΑΛΔΑΡΗ 21-23, ΛΕΩΦΟΡΟΣ ΠΑΝΑΓΗ ΤΣΑΛΔΑΡΗ 21, ΚΑΛΑΜΩΝ 2, ΙΑΣΟΝΟΣ 3, ΧΡΥΣΟΣΤΟΜΟΥ ΣΜΥΡΝΗΣ 11

----------


## jkoukos

Off Topic


		Σε όλη την Ευρώπη (μα σε όλη), όπου έχουν εγκατασταθεί υπαίθριες καμπίνες από τις οποίες παρέχεται VDSL Vectoring, δεν αναβαθμίζονται αυτές που είναι έως 550 μέτρα περιμετρικά του οικείου αστικού κέντρου. Επίσης σε όλες τις χώρες οι συνδέσεις αυτές διαφημίζονται ως Fiber. 
Και τα 2 αυτά δεν είναι δικό μας εγχώριο φρούτο. Απλά με λίγα χρόνια διαφορά ακολουθούμε τα νέα δεδομένα. Αν είναι σωστό ή λάθος η αναφορά σε Fiber, είναι άλλο θέμα προς συζήτηση.
Η διαφορά μας με τις άλλες χώρες είναι ότι σε μας μόλις τώρα ξεκινά η ανάπτυξη του FTTH ενώ σε πολλές τις Ευρώπης υπάρχει ταυτόχρονα (παλαιόθεν) και το Cable της συνδρομητικής τηλεόρασης, μέσω του οποίου παρέχεται σήμερα και πρόσβαση στο διαδίκτυο.

----------


## gegeor

Καλησπέρα & Χρόνια πολλα!!!

Απο χτές το βράδυ (30.12.2018)  εχω βλάβη τηλέφωνο αλλά κ Ιντερνετ ..Περιοχή Λόφος Αξιωματικών-Αγία Αναστασία -- :Sad: Η cosmote έχει το  το  μήνυμα : "Η λειτουργία της τηλεφωνικής σας σύνδεσης επηρεάζεται από προσωρινό τεχνικό θέμα στην περιοχή σας. Οι εργασίες αποκατάστασης είναι σε εξέλιξη και εκτιμούμε ότι θα ολοκληρωθούν εντός των επόμενων ωρών. Παρακαλώ συμπληρώστε το κινητό σας τηλέφωνο, για να ενημερωθείτε με γραπτό μήνυμα για την ολοκλήρωσή τους, εκτός αν έχετε ήδη ζητήσει να λαμβάνετε γραπτό μήνυμα ενημέρωσης για το θέμα αυτό. Ευχαριστούμε για την κατανόηση."

Πριν κανα 2 ωρο  ειδα  τεχνικο Οτε  στην καμπίνα (Κατσαντωνη ) εκατσε για κανα 10λεπτο κατι  τσεκαρε  μέσα στην καμπινα κ εφυγε ..Το προβλημα  παραμένει 
Είναι κανεις άλλος  εδω  στην περιοχή με  το ίδιο πρόβλημα? Έχουμε  καμμια ενημέρωση  απο Οτε?
ευχαριστω κ  καλη χρονιά να έχουμε με υγεία!!

----------


## Jazzer

> Καλησπέρα & Χρόνια πολλα!!!
> 
> Απο χτές το βράδυ (30.12.2018)  εχω βλάβη τηλέφωνο αλλά κ Ιντερνετ ..Περιοχή Λόφος Αξιωματικών-Αγία Αναστασία --Η cosmote έχει το  το  μήνυμα : "Η λειτουργία της τηλεφωνικής σας σύνδεσης επηρεάζεται από προσωρινό τεχνικό θέμα στην περιοχή σας. Οι εργασίες αποκατάστασης είναι σε εξέλιξη και εκτιμούμε ότι θα ολοκληρωθούν εντός των επόμενων ωρών. Παρακαλώ συμπληρώστε το κινητό σας τηλέφωνο, για να ενημερωθείτε με γραπτό μήνυμα για την ολοκλήρωσή τους, εκτός αν έχετε ήδη ζητήσει να λαμβάνετε γραπτό μήνυμα ενημέρωσης για το θέμα αυτό. Ευχαριστούμε για την κατανόηση."
> 
> Πριν κανα 2 ωρο  ειδα  τεχνικο Οτε  στην καμπίνα (Κατσαντωνη ) εκατσε για κανα 10λεπτο κατι  τσεκαρε  μέσα στην καμπινα κ εφυγε ..Το προβλημα  παραμένει 
> Είναι κανεις άλλος  εδω  στην περιοχή με  το ίδιο πρόβλημα? Έχουμε  καμμια ενημέρωση  απο Οτε?
> ευχαριστω κ  καλη χρονιά να έχουμε με υγεία!!


Καλή Χρονιά Γιώργο ! Είχα το ίδιο πρόβλημα από την Κυριακή στις 08.00 το πρωί έως Δευτέρα 17.00 που αποκαταστάθηκε η βλάβη.

----------


## gegeor

καλη χρονιά! με υγεία!

Αποκαταστάθηκε χτες παραμονη  Πρωτοχρονιάς το  απόγευμα, Οπως μου είπαν απο τον Οτε  Ηταν βλάβη που επηρέαζε 54 συνδέσεις στην περιοχη του Λοφου αξιωματικών
Τελος καλο ολα καλα!
ευχαριστω φίλε Jazzer, ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ

----------


## figuregr

> Εάν εννοείς ΧΡΥΣΟΣΤΟΜΟΥ ΣΜΥΡΝΗΣ 14..
> τότε είσαι στο καφάο ADSL του OTE *467-403* το οποίο όμως δεν είναι στην λίστα για αναβάθμιση με VDSL.. :-|
> 
> Το καφάο σου πρέπει να βρίσκεται εδώ:
> https://www.google.com/maps/@38.0100...7i13312!8i6656
> 
> και όπως φαίνεται είναι κοντά στο Α/Κ της περιοχής. (~ 300 μέτρα ?)
> Υπάρχει κονονισμός ότι όσα καφαό είναι έως τα ~550 μέτρα από το A/K κάθε περιοχής, γενικά πλυν ειδικών εξαιρέσεων δεν αναβαθμίζονται με VDSL τώρα.
> 
> ...



Καλη Χρονια σε ολους μας παιδια!

Μιλάω για την Σμύρνης σκέτο, οχι χρυσοστομου σμυρνης που ειναι στο στενο του "σαγιάκου", εκει απο συμπτωση ειναι το πατρικο μου όπου με VDSL στον Cosmote πιάνει γενικά καλές ταχύτητες, δεν θυμαμαι ακριβώς τις ταχυτητες αλλα το είχα τσεκάρει οταν την έβαλε ο πατέρας μου για να δω τις διαφορες απο "γειτονια σε γειτονιά". Η σμυρνης ειναι σχεδόν η συνέχεια της χρυσοστόμου και ειναι λίγο πιο ανατολικά απο αυτην.
Υπάρχει περίπτωση να πάρω καλύτερες ταχύτητες εαν αλλάξω ρουτερ????

----------


## Iris07

Καλή Χρονιά κατ' αρχάς!

Ααα μάλιστα.. τώρα την βρήκα.

Τότε ανήκεις στο ADSL καφάο *467-104*, το οποίο όμως ούτε αυτό υπάρχει στην λίστα προς αναβάθμιση.. :-|
Πρέπει να είναι ίδια περίπτωση όπως και η παραπάνω.. είναι και αυτό σχετικά κοντά στο A/K.

Το καφάο αυτό πρέπει να βρίσκεται εδώ:
https://www.google.com/maps/@38.0112...7i13312!8i6656

*467-104*467ΠΕΡΙΣΤΕΡΙΟΥ23.70022238.01125Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΠΕΡΙΣΤΕΡΙΟΥΔ. ΠεριστερίουΠΕΡΙΣΤΕΡΙΜΕΓΑΛΟΥ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΥ 32, ΜΕΓΑΛΟΥ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΥ 28, ΣΜΥΡΝΗΣ 15, ΣΜΥΡΝΗΣ 13, ΜΕΓΑΛΟΥ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΥ 30, ΥΠΕΡΕΙΔΟΥ 22, ΥΠΕΡΕΙΔΟΥ 20, ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΟΥ ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΥ 52, ΜΕΓΑΛΟΥ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΥ 54, ΜΕΓΑΛΟΥ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΥ 52, ΜΕΓΑΛΟΥ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΥ 50, ΜΕΓΑΛΟΥ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΥ 48, ΜΕΓΑΛΟΥ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΥ 46, ΜΕΓΑΛΟΥ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΥ 44, ΜΕΓΑΛΟΥ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΥ 42, ΜΕΓΑΛΟΥ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΥ 40, ΜΕΓΑΛΟΥ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΥ 38, ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΟΥ ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΥ 35, ΣΜΥΡΝΗΣ 12, ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΟΥ ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΥ 27, ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΟΥ ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΥ 31Α, ΣΜΥΡΝΗΣ 10, ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΟΥ ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΥ 50, ΑΙΔΙΝΙΟΥ 17, ΑΙΔΙΝΙΟΥ 15, ΑΙΔΙΝΙΟΥ 13, ΥΠΕΡΕΙΔΟΥ 6, ΥΠΕΡΕΙΔΟΥ 10Α, ΥΠΕΡΕΙΔΟΥ 14, ΥΠΕΡΕΙΔΟΥ 12, ΥΠΕΡΕΙΔΟΥ 8, ΥΠΕΡΕΙΔΟΥ 10, ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΟΥ ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΥ 38, ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΟΠΟΥΛΟΥ 9, ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΟΥ ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΥ 36, ΥΠΕΡΕΙΔΟΥ 5Α, ΥΠΕΡΕΙΔΟΥ 3, ΥΠΕΡΕΙΔΟΥ 1Α, ΥΠΕΡΕΙΔΟΥ 7, ΥΠΕΡΕΙΔΟΥ 5, ΥΠΕΡΕΙΔΟΥ 3Α, ΥΠΕΡΕΙΔΟΥ 1Β, ΥΠΕΡΕΙΔΟΥ 1, ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΟΥ ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΥ 44, ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΟΥ ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΥ 42, ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΟΥ ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΥ 40, ΣΜΥΡΝΗΣ 16, ΜΕΓΑΛΟΥ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΥ 34, ΑΙΔΙΝΙΟΥ 11, ΑΙΔΙΝΙΟΥ 9, ΣΜΥΡΝΗΣ 18, ΜΕΓΑΛΟΥ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΥ 36, ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΟΥ ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΥ 33, ΑΙΔΙΝΙΟΥ 20, ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΟΥ ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΥ 31, ΑΙΔΙΝΙΟΥ 22, ΥΠΕΡΕΙΔΟΥ 11, ΑΙΔΙΝΙΟΥ 26, ΥΠΕΡΕΙΔΟΥ 15, ΑΙΔΙΝΙΟΥ 19, ΥΠΕΡΕΙΔΟΥ 13, ΥΠΕΡΕΙΔΟΥ 13Α, ΑΙΔΙΝΙΟΥ 24, ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΟΥ ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΥ 48, ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΟΥ ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΥ 46, ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΟΥ ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΥ 23-25, ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΟΥ ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΥ 25, ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΟΥ ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΥ 23, ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΟΥ ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΥ 21, ΥΠΕΡΕΙΔΟΥ 18, ΥΠΕΡΕΙΔΟΥ 16, ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΟΠΟΥΛΟΥ 11, *ΣΜΥΡΝΗΣ 14*, ΥΠΕΡΕΙΔΟΥ 9, ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΟΠΟΥΛΟΥ 7, ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΟΠΟΥΛΟΥ 2-4, ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΟΠΟΥΛΟΥ 4, ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΟΠΟΥΛΟΥ 8, ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΟΠΟΥΛΟΥ 6, ΥΠΕΡΕΙΔΟΥ 4, ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΟΠΟΥΛΟΥ 15, ΜΕΓΑΛΟΥ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΥ 56
- - - Updated - - -

Όλοι εσείς περιμένετε κάποια νέα απόφαση που θα βγει στο μέλλον για το τι θα γίνει..
Πιθανόν να πάρετε FTTH κατ' ευθείαν από το A/K.

Νομίζω ότι περισσότερο είναι θέμα ρυθμίσεων που δίνει ο κάθε πάροχος, για την ταχύτητα.. 
μπορεί να στα πει και κάποιος άλλος που τα ξέρει καλύτερα αυτά.

----------


## Mirmidon

Για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε : 

Ενημέρωση σχετικά με τις ρυθμίσεις του Κανονισμού Γενικών Αδειών: *3ο στάδιο (από 01/01/19)*

----------


## Deathracer2009

Από εχθές το βραδυ στον Λόφο Αξιωματικων (είμαι κοντά στο κολυμβητήριο) δεν έχω πρόσβαση στο ίντερνετ.Πηρα σήμερα στην forthnet/nova και μου είπαν ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα γενικό και ότι θα επιδιορθωθεί σήμερα. Μέχρι στιγμή τζιφος....

Τι στο καλό έγινε; Γκρρρρρρ....

----------


## psolord

Και ενας φιλος μου απο εκει με πηρε τηλ και με ρωταγε αν εχω ιντερνετ.


Ναι ρε μια χαρα του λεω. (Εγω ειμαι στα εκατοδεντρα.) Τον κακο σου τον καιρο μου λεει! :Razz:

----------


## prince72

Και η μητερα μου που ειναι στο Λοφο Αξιωματικων (στη Νιρβανα) δεν εχει ιντερνετ απο χτες το βραδυ. Πηρε τηλ στην Νοβα και της ειπαν οτι το ξερουν για την περιοχη.
Νομιζω οτι περνει γραμμη απο το καφαο που ειναι στο δρομακι διπλα στο video club. Για να δουμε ποτε θα το φτιαξει ο ΟΤΕ

----------


## Jazzer

Μας @@@@@ τις συνδέσεις στο λόφο αξιωματικών, έλεος πια, φτιάξτε το !! Αποσυνδέσεις και χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού τις τελευταίες ημέρες !!

----------


## prince72

Ξερει κανενας για το ποια ειναι η βλαβη και που ακριβως?
Ποτε θα την αποκαταστηση ο ΟΤΕ?

----------


## figuregr

Καλησπέρα παιδια, διαβαζω δεξια αριστερα για να αλλαξω ρουτερ και εχω μπερδευτει οσο αναφορα τον παροχο και τι τσιπσετ χρησιμοποιει....
Ειμαι με φορθνετ και εχω καταληξει στα εξής οικονομικά ρουτερ : TPLINK VR400 V2 & ASUS AC52U.

Οποιος εχει εμπειρία ή θελει να δώσει καμμια πληροφορια παραπάνω..


Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Jazzer

> Ξερει κανενας για το ποια ειναι η βλαβη και που ακριβως?
> Ποτε θα την αποκαταστηση ο ΟΤΕ?


Ήρθε τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ σήμερα στο σπίτι και μου είπε ότι η βλάβη οφειλόταν στο γεγονός ότι ποντίκια (!!!!) έκοψαν τμήματα των οπτικών ινών στην περιοχή μας !! Έχει αποκατασταθεί η βλάβη πάντως.

----------


## Iris07

Τι λες τώρα!!!  :Laughing:

----------


## Jazzer

> Τι λες τώρα!!!


Πώς γίνεται αυτό δεν καταλαβαίνω, δεν είναι προστατευμένες οι οπτικές μέσα σε πλαστικούς σωλήνες, πως τις έκοψαν τα τρωκτικά ;;  :Thinking:

----------


## sdikr

> Πώς γίνεται αυτό δεν καταλαβαίνω, δεν είναι προστατευμένες οι οπτικές μέσα σε πλαστικούς σωλήνες, πως τις έκοψαν τα τρωκτικά ;;


Γιατί τρώνε και πλαστικό, όπως και αρκετά άλλα πράγματα

----------


## psolord

Είδανε το φως το αληθινό τα ποντίκια πάντως!  :Razz:

----------


## prince72

Δηλαδη το ποντικια μπηκαν μεσα στα καφαο και εφαγαν τις οπτικες?
Δεν μπορω να το πιστέψω. Απο οτι καταλαβα η βλαβη δεν ηταν μονο σε ενα καφαο αλλα σε περισσοτερα οποτε πως εφαγαν τα ποντικια τις οπτικες
σε πανω πολλα καφαο ταυτοχρονα?
Και τι θα κανει ο οτε για να μην ξαναφανε τα ποντικια τις οπτικες ξανα?

----------


## sdikr

> Δηλαδη το ποντικια μπηκαν μεσα στα καφαο και εφαγαν τις οπτικες?
> Δεν μπορω να το πιστέψω. Απο οτι καταλαβα η βλαβη δεν ηταν μονο σε ενα καφαο αλλα σε περισσοτερα οποτε πως εφαγαν τα ποντικια τις οπτικες
> σε πανω πολλα καφαο ταυτοχρονα?
> Και τι θα κανει ο οτε για να μην ξαναφανε τα ποντικια τις οπτικες ξανα?


Οι οπτικές για να φτάσουν στα καφάο περνάνε απο χαντάκια στους δρόμους, συνήθως εκεί χτυπάνε τα ποντίκια όπως και με τα καλώδια και όχι μέσα στα καφαο.

Δεν μπορεί να κάνει κάτι για να μην τις ξαναφάνε πότε,   είναι μέσα στο πρόγραμμα

----------


## Mirmidon

Δε βλέπω κανέναν να ρίχνει το φταίξιμο στον Παχατουρίδη...πάλι  :Whistle:

----------


## Jazzer

Οι οπτικές τοποθετήθηκαν τον Οκτώβριο του 2015 στην περιοχή μας. 3 χρόνια τις δάγκωναν μέσα στα χαντάκια τα άτιμα !  :Razz: 
Δεν μου πήγαινε ο νους πάντως σε κάτι τέτοιο με τίποτα, έχουμε διαβάσει για ζημιές εργολάβων σε οπτικές, αλλά αυτό πρώτη φορά !

----------


## prince72

Εγω νομιζα οτι τα χαντακια ειναι καλυμενα με χωμα οποτε δεν νομιζω οτι υπαρχουν ποντικια ουτε υπαρχει κενο
εκτος εαν μιλαμε για μεγαλους αγωγους οπως εχουν στο εξωτερικο και οι αγωγοι εχουν σπασει καπου και εχουν μπει τα ποντικια
Υπεθετα οτι ο μοναδικος τροπος να φανε τα ποντικια τις οπτικες ειναι να μπουν μεσα στο καφαο καπως.

----------


## sdikr

> Εγω νομιζα οτι τα χαντακια ειναι καλυμενα με χωμα οποτε δεν νομιζω οτι υπαρχουν ποντικια ουτε υπαρχει κενο
> εκτος εαν μιλαμε για μεγαλους αγωγους οπως εχουν στο εξωτερικο και οι αγωγοι εχουν σπασει καπου και εχουν μπει τα ποντικια
> Υπεθετα οτι ο μοναδικος τροπος να φανε τα ποντικια τις οπτικες ειναι να μπουν μεσα στο καφαο καπως.


Μπορούν και σκάβουν το χώμα,  κάνουν τουνελακια.
Θυμάμαι είχανε φάει το καλώδιο του ΟΤΕ που έρχεται στην οικοδομή μας κάποια στιγμή, χρειάστηκε να βγάλουνε τις πλάκες του πεζοδρομίου και να βγάλουν το χώμα για να το φτιάξουν. 
Αν μπορούν κάπου να χώσουν τα νύχια τους τότε θα το σκάψουν, όπως και το αν περνάει το κεφάλι απο μια τρύπα θα περάσουν άσχετα αν το σώμα φαίνεται πως δεν χωράει.
Αρκετοί όταν κάνανε θεμέλια βάζανε μέσα στο τσιμέντο και σπασμένα γυαλιά ώστε να μην το σκάψουν.

----------


## psolord

Με τέτοια συσκευή, θα μπορούσαν να τα βάλουν να σκάβουν τούνελ, να περνάνε οπτικές και να κάνουν και συνδέσεις στο καφάο και μετά τη δουλειά να παίζουν και μπάλα. Ποντικαράδες vs Βρωμοαρούρια. Αλλά που μυαλό!

----------


## sdikr

> Με τέτοια συσκευή, θα μπορούσαν να τα βάλουν να σκάβουν τούνελ, να περνάνε οπτικές και να κάνουν και συνδέσεις στο καφάο και μετά τη δουλειά να παίζουν και μπάλα. Ποντικαράδες vs Βρωμοαρούρια. Αλλά που μυαλό!


 :Worthy: 

Ούτε να περιμένουν άδειες απο τον Δήμο ούτε τίποτα!

----------


## prince72

Μα καλα δεν εχουν βαλει τις οπτικες σε ενα σωληνα 20 εκατοστα διαμετρου ωστε να προστατεψουν την οπτικη απο τα ποντικια και αλλα πραγματα?
Δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι τοσο ακριβο να εβαζαν εναν σωληνα

----------


## man with no name

Γνωρίζει κάποιος αν υπάρχει χρονοδιάγραμμα για οπτική μέχρι το σπίτι;

----------


## Iris07

Για ποιούς λες ?
Γι αυτούς που δεν θα πάρουν VDSL από καμπίνα ?

Μία ομάδα που μπορεί να ελπίζει για FTTH σε κάθε A/K είναι αυτοί που είναι κοντά του, και η καμπίνα τους δεν θα αναβαθμιστεί με VDSL τώρα..

ή κάποιοι άλλοι που δεν μπήκαν στις λίστες για VDSL και μπορεί ο πάροχος της περιοχής να αποφασίσει να τους δώσει FTTH.

----------


## man with no name

Αναφέρομαι σ' αυτούς που έχουν vdsl από καφάο.

----------


## Iris07

Από τους παρόχους που βάζουν τώρα VDSL καμπίνες κάπου δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει τέτοια περίπτωση..

Μόνο εάν έρθει στην περιοχή σου κανένας άλλος πάροχος, όπως η Inalan π.χ.

----------


## mike_871

- - - Updated - - -




> Μα καλα δεν εχουν βαλει τις οπτικες σε ενα σωληνα 20 εκατοστα διαμετρου ωστε να προστατεψουν την οπτικη απο τα ποντικια και αλλα πραγματα?
> Δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι τοσο ακριβο να εβαζαν εναν σωληνα


Μεσα σε σωληνα ειναι, αλλα στις ενωσεις υπαρχουν φρεατια

- - - Updated - - -




> Δε βλέπω κανέναν να ρίχνει το φταίξιμο στον Παχατουρίδη...πάλι


Ο δημος εχει μεγαλη ευθυνη για την αργοπορια στην αναβαθμιση τον υπαιθριων καμπινων, ολες οι απαντησεις υπαρχουν μεσα στο θεμα.

- - - Updated - - -




> Μα καλα δεν εχουν βαλει τις οπτικες σε ενα σωληνα 20 εκατοστα διαμετρου ωστε να προστατεψουν την οπτικη απο τα ποντικια και αλλα πραγματα?
> Δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι τοσο ακριβο να εβαζαν εναν σωληνα


τα ποντικια ειναι πιθανοτερο να μπεικαν απο το καπακι φρεατιου ή καποιο κενο που μπορει να υπαρχει γυρω απο το μαντεμενιο φρεατιο.

----------


## zatast

> Ήρθε τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ σήμερα στο σπίτι και μου είπε ότι η βλάβη οφειλόταν στο γεγονός ότι ποντίκια (!!!!) έκοψαν τμήματα των οπτικών ινών στην περιοχή μας !! Έχει αποκατασταθεί η βλάβη πάντως.


φαινεται οτι τα ποντικια στον Λοφο Αξιωματικων μετα την Αγια Αναστασια και το Κολυμβητηριο κατεβηκαν και κατω απο την πλατεια του Λοφου προς Παλαιας Καβαλας κι απο χθες το βραδι μετα τις 20:00 δεν εχουμε Internet οποτε ουτε και τηλεφωνο (VOIP).Στο support της Cosmote υπαρχει το κλασσικο μηνυμα για "γενικο προβλημα στην περιοχη,αφηστε κινητο να σας ερθει SMS".
Ο router μετα απο 1-2 συγχρονισμο στο DSL βαραει restart και φτου λουπα το ιδιο απο την αρχη!!Το αφησα σβηστο ολο το βραδι για να μην παθει καμια νιλα απο τα συνεχη restart,το αναψα το πρωϊ αλλα το προβλημα δεν ειχε λυθει.Ξαναπηρα το support και μου εδωσαν 10GB internet στο κινητο,500' προς ολους μεχρι 21/1 και προωθηση των κλησεων στο κινητο μεχρι να λυθει το προβλημα.Υποτιθεται οτι θα το φτιαξουν το συντομο αλλα κλεινουμε 24ωρο και μαλλον περιμενουμε τη Δευτερα για να ξυπνησουν τα μεγαλα κεφαλια και να γινει καμμια ενεργεια της προκοπης.
Φανταζομαι θα εχουν κι αλλοι απο Cosmote το προβλημα γιατι γειτονας με nova στην ιδια πολυκατοικια παιζει κανονικα.

----------


## gegeor

> φαινεται οτι τα ποντικια στον Λοφο Αξιωματικων μετα την Αγια Αναστασια και το Κολυμβητηριο κατεβηκαν και κατω απο την πλατεια του Λοφου προς Παλαιας Καβαλας κι απο χθες το βραδι μετα τις 20:00 δεν εχουμε Internet οποτε ουτε και τηλεφωνο (VOIP).Στο support της Cosmote υπαρχει το κλασσικο μηνυμα για "γενικο προβλημα στην περιοχη,αφηστε κινητο να σας ερθει SMS".
> Ο router μετα απο 1-2 συγχρονισμο στο DSL βαραει restart και φτου λουπα το ιδιο απο την αρχη!!Το αφησα σβηστο ολο το βραδι για να μην παθει καμια νιλα απο τα συνεχη restart,το αναψα το πρωϊ αλλα το προβλημα δεν ειχε λυθει.Ξαναπηρα το support και μου εδωσαν 10GB internet στο κινητο,500' προς ολους μεχρι 21/1 και προωθηση των κλησεων στο κινητο μεχρι να λυθει το προβλημα.Υποτιθεται οτι θα το φτιαξουν το συντομο αλλα κλεινουμε 24ωρο και μαλλον περιμενουμε τη Δευτερα για να ξυπνησουν τα μεγαλα κεφαλια και να γινει καμμια ενεργεια της προκοπης.
> Φανταζομαι θα εχουν κι αλλοι απο Cosmote το προβλημα γιατι γειτονας με nova στην ιδια πολυκατοικια παιζει κανονικα.


Καλησπέρα
Εδώ κ 1 ωρα  δεν έχω  τηλεφωνία (voip) ουτε  ιντερνετ , στο 13888  το κλασσικο μηνυμα  για  γενικότερη  βλάβη  όπως είχε γίνει κ παραμονή πρωτοχρονιάς 
Λόφος Αξιωματικών - Αγ.Αναστασία 
Εχει κανείς  συμφουρίτης  παραπάνω ενημέρωση??

----------


## Jazzer

> Καλησπέρα
> Εδώ κ 1 ωρα  δεν έχω  τηλεφωνία (voip) ουτε  ιντερνετ , στο 13888  το κλασσικο μηνυμα  για  γενικότερη  βλάβη  όπως είχε γίνει κ παραμονή πρωτοχρονιάς 
> Λόφος Αξιωματικών - Αγ.Αναστασία 
> Εχει κανείς  συμφουρίτης  παραπάνω ενημέρωση??


Τα ίδια και εδώ, γενικευμένο τεχνικό πρόβλημα στην περιοχή είπαν. Μας φάγανε τα ποντίκια πάλι ; Αμολήστε γάτες μέσα στα φρεάτια !  :Razz:

----------


## gegeor

> Τα ίδια και εδώ, γενικευμένο τεχνικό πρόβλημα στην περιοχή είπαν. Μας φάγανε τα ποντίκια πάλι ; Αμολήστε γάτες μέσα στα φρεάτια !


xexe, φερτε γάτες να σωθουμε.....
παντως  φαινεται οτι  αυτη την φορά  ειναι πιο μεγάλο σε  αριθμό  το θέμα , Παραμονη πρωτοχρονιας  μου ειχαν πει για 56 συνδεσεις  που επηρεαζονται  και κράτησε 36 ωρες περίπου μέχρι την αποκατάσταση...
Για να δουμε  αυτη την φορά ...και τελικά  ειναι  όντως ποντικια  ή μηπως οχι.....χεχε

 :Laughing:

----------


## zatast

> Τα ίδια και εδώ, γενικευμένο τεχνικό πρόβλημα στην περιοχή είπαν. Μας φάγανε τα ποντίκια πάλι ; Αμολήστε γάτες μέσα στα φρεάτια !


Πιο πιθανο να ηταν τα ποντικια το προβλημα την Πρωτοχρονια γιατι δεν επαιζαν διαφορετικοι παροχοι απο ψηλα στην Αγια Αναστασια μεχρι το κολυμβητηριο (διασταυρωμενο) παρα τωρα που στην πολυκατοικια μου ο γειτονας με Nova και παιζει.

Οπως και να εχει αν δε λυθει ως αυριο που ειναι εργασιμη μερα τοτε θα εχουμε μεγαλο θεμα...




> xexe, φερτε γάτες να σωθουμε.....
> παντως  φαινεται οτι  αυτη την φορά  ειναι πιο μεγάλο σε  αριθμό  το θέμα , Παραμονη πρωτοχρονιας  μου ειχαν πει για 56 συνδεσεις  που επηρεαζονται  και κράτησε 36 ωρες περίπου μέχρι την αποκατάσταση...
> Για να δουμε  αυτη την φορά ...και τελικά  ειναι  όντως ποντικια  ή μηπως οχι.....χεχε


παραμονη Πρωτοχρονιας ηταν οντως λιγοτερες συνδεσεις (πχ Nova) αλλα στις 2/1 ηταν πολυ περισσοτερες (Nova και Cosmote).Για τωρα δεν φαινεται να υπαρχει ξεκαθαρη εικονα

----------


## gegeor

αυτο με τα "ποντικια"  δεν μου καθεται καλα εμενα 
και τις  2 φορές  το προβλημα  ειναι  στο  ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ κ  στην  τηλεφωνια ομως "κλειδωνω" DSL κανονικα  κ  τώρα κ την αλλη φορά. ..δεν  ξερω....

Παντως αν ειναι  τα ποντικακια  να δημιουργουν  τετοιο θεμα  τοσο  ευκολα    σε   οπτικες ινες  τοτε  δεν ξερω  ,με  ξεπερναει  αυτο  στο  ετος 2019.... :Worthy:

----------


## Jazzer

Αν είχαμε ροκάνισμα οπτικών δε θα έπαιζαν και συνδέσεις άλλων παρόχων, σωστά ; Άρα κάτι άλλο συμβαίνει αυτή τη φορά, πάντως το γεγονός ότι αφορά γενικευμένη βλάβη σημαίνει ότι θα ασχοληθούν μαζί μας κατά προτεραιότητα ελπίζω...

----------


## zatast

> Αν είχαμε ροκάνισμα οπτικών δε θα έπαιζαν και συνδέσεις άλλων παρόχων, σωστά ; Άρα κάτι άλλο συμβαίνει αυτή τη φορά, πάντως το γεγονός ότι αφορά γενικευμένη βλάβη σημαίνει ότι θα ασχοληθούν μαζί μας κατά προτεραιότητα ελπίζω...


συμφωνησα πιο πανω...




> *Πιο πιθανο να ηταν τα ποντικια το προβλημα την Πρωτοχρονια* γιατι δεν επαιζαν διαφορετικοι παροχοι απο ψηλα στην Αγια Αναστασια μεχρι το κολυμβητηριο (διασταυρωμενο) *παρα τωρα* που στην πολυκατοικια μου ο γειτονας με Nova και παιζει.

----------


## Jazzer

> συμφωνησα πιο πανω...


Μήπως οι απλές adsl γραμμές συνδέονται με το Α/Κ μέσω του παλαιού χάλκινου καλωδίου και έτσι δεν επηρεάζονται από θέματα οπτικών ινών ; Ο γείτονάς σου έχει vdsl ;

----------


## zatast

> Μήπως οι απλές adsl γραμμές συνδέονται με το Α/Κ μέσω του παλαιού χάλκινου καλωδίου και έτσι δεν επηρεάζονται από θέματα οπτικών ινών ; Ο γείτονάς σου έχει vdsl ;


ADSL εχει...δεν αποκλειεται να ισχυει αυτο που λες αλλα μεχρι τωρα δεν εχουμε πληροφορια να εχει το ιδιο προβλημα καποιος εκτος Cosmote

- - - Updated - - -

Αλληλουϊα!!Ειμαι Online εδω και 10 λεπτα!!ελπιζω να μην ξαναπεσει!!

----------


## gegeor

> ADSL εχει...δεν αποκλειεται να ισχυει αυτο που λες αλλα μεχρι τωρα δεν εχουμε πληροφορια να εχει το ιδιο προβλημα καποιος εκτος Cosmote
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Αλληλουϊα!!Ειμαι Online εδω και 10 λεπτα!!ελπιζω να μην ξαναπεσει!!


καλημέρα 
εδώ  πάντως  3η μέρα  χωρίς  τηλέφωνο κ ιντερνετ -  :Evil: 

** 12.36 , επιτέλους είμαι και εγω online. :Smile: . Υστερα απο σχεδόν  3  μέρες

----------


## Tsougis

Το ίδιο πρόβλημα και εδώ χαμηλά στο Λόφο. Πήρα τηλέφωνο και μου είπαν ότι το πρόβλημα είναι στο κέντρο. Ο τεχνικός που μίλησα στο τηλέφωνο φάνηκε έκπληκτος διότι δεν μπορούσε να κάνει καμμιά μέτρηση στη γραμμή. 

Επίσης οι συνεχόμενες επανεκκινήσεις που κάνει το ρούτερ μου φαίνεται ότι είναι περίεργο. Δηλαδή δεν πέφτει απλά το internet αλλά παίρνει εντολή το ρούτερ να κόψει το ρεύμα και να κάνει επανεκκίνηση. Όπως πχ όταν κάνουν remote αναβάθμιση στο firmware. ( Αν υπάρχει κάτι τετοιο... )

----------


## toxicgarbage

Στραβωνος και Γρηγοριου Ξενοπουλου επιτελους εδωσε διαθεσιμοτητα,περισσοτερα απο Δευτερα

----------


## toxicgarbage

επιτελους εγινα και εγω μελος του κλειστου κλαμπ.ενα σχολιο απο τους γνωστες των στατιστικων :Worthy:

----------


## PEPES

> επιτελους εγινα και εγω μελος του κλειστου κλαμπ.ενα σχολιο απο τους γνωστες των στατιστικων


Είσαι μια χαρά!

----------


## matalos

Είμαι στο δίκτυο της WIND και κατόπιν τηλεφωνικής επικοινωνίας δεν δίνει (άγνωστο πότε) διαθεσιμότητα VDSL στην 455 (Στράβωνος και Γρηγορίου Ξενοπουλου).. Τα έχω πάρει άγρια γιατί έχω μείνει ο τελευταίος των μοικανών σε όλο το Περιστέρι..Τι επιλογές έχω και τι προτείνετε? Διστάζω να πάω σε άλλη εταιρεία γιατί έχω ένα πολύ καλό πακέτο 2 κινητών και σταθερού.

----------


## Mirmidon

> Είμαι στο δίκτυο της WIND και κατόπιν τηλεφωνικής επικοινωνίας δεν δίνει (άγνωστο πότε) διαθεσιμότητα VDSL στην 455 (Στράβωνος και Γρηγορίου Ξενοπουλου).. Τα έχω πάρει άγρια γιατί έχω μείνει ο τελευταίος των μοικανών σε όλο το Περιστέρι..Τι επιλογές έχω και τι προτείνετε? Διστάζω να πάω σε άλλη εταιρεία γιατί έχω ένα πολύ καλό πακέτο 2 κινητών και σταθερού.


Τι εννοείς; Ενημέρωσες την άλλη εταιρία για το τρέχον πακέτο και δεν σου έδωσαν ικανοποιητική προσφορά για μεταφορά και των τριών σε αυτούς συν VDSL στο σταθερό;

----------


## matalos

Ακριβώς .. υπάρχουν διαφορές στις τελικές τιμές που ξεπερνούν τα 20€...

----------


## Bax

Καλησπέρα. Μένει κάποιος πάνω απο το γήπεδο Ατρομήτου; Έχουμε βλάβη εδώ και τρεις ημέρες και η nova μου έχει δώσει εκτιμόμενη ημερομηνία ελέγχου 06/06. Είχαν έρθει τεχνικοι δίπλα σε γείτονα με οτε και είπαν οτι πρέπει να σκάψουν γιατι υπάρχει πρόβλημα.

----------


## Bax

Μετα απο 12 μέρες επιδιορθώθηκε η βλάβη αλλά έχει πέσει χαντάκωμα. Η nova δεν νομιζω να κάνει κάτι αφού δεν δίνει πάνω απο 50 οπότε την φάγαμε την φόλα.Αριστερά πρίν την βλάβη - δεξιά μετα την βλάβη.

----------


## romankonis

Ξέρετε γιατί δεν είναι διαθέσιμο ακόμα το πακέτο 200/20;

----------


## griniaris

> Ξέρετε γιατί δεν είναι διαθέσιμο ακόμα το πακέτο 200/20;


Γιατι η cosmote σαν καθολικος παροχος εχει δωσει επιλεκτικα σε μερικες καμπινες μονο για να κανει δοκιμες. 

Και αν δεν εχει ο καθολιοκος 200αρι... δεν εχει κανεις.

----------


## sdikr

> Γιατι η cosmote σαν καθολικος παροχος εχει δωσει επιλεκτικα σε μερικες καμπινες μονο για να κανει δοκιμες. 
> 
> Και αν δεν εχει ο καθολιοκος 200αρι... δεν εχει κανεις.


Καθολικός πάροχος στο vdsl δεν υπάρχει, υπάρχει στην τηλεφωνία και αυτή την στιγμή είναι η Forthnet/nova

Ο κάθε πάροχος που βάζει καμπίνες μπορεί να επιλέξει αν θα παρέχεται απο εκείνη την καμπίνα 200/20  ή όχι

----------


## griniaris

Στο Περιστερι καθολικος παροχος ειναι η COSMOTE .  Ολες οι καμπινες ειναι της Cosmote. 

Δεν λες κατι διαφορετικο. 

Οπως εγραψα και πιο πριν...  αν δεν δωσει η cosmote 200αρι .. δεν θα παρει κανενας εναλλακτικος και κατα συνεπεια δεν θα παρει και κανενας πελατης.

----------


## romankonis

Σήμερα έκανα την αίτηση από 50 σε 100 Mbps COSMOTE με έκπτωση 46,50€. Παλικάρι είπε ότι θα είναι ταχύτητα απο 90 έως 100 Mbps, αν δε θα είμαι "ικανοποιημένος" από την ταχύτητα, από την ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης, θα έχω 14 μέρες να ζητήσω το παλιό μου πρόγραμμα 50 Cosmote, χωρίς έξτρα χρέωση. Η ενεργοποίηση νέου πακέτου μέχρι 12 εργάσιμες ημέρες. Για να δούμε, τι θα έχω.

- - - Updated - - -

Σχεδόν μια ώρα πέρασε, και ενεργή γραμμή 100 Mbps Cosmote.

----------


## toxicgarbage

μετα απο 6 μηνες τα δεδομενα ειναι αυτα σε 50/5
η νοβα τα ριχνει στον οτε και λεει οτι ο οτε δεν διατιθεται να επιδιορθωση την βλαβη....

----------


## psolord

> μετα απο 6 μηνες τα δεδομενα ειναι αυτα σε 50/5
> η νοβα τα ριχνει στον οτε και λεει οτι ο οτε δεν διατιθεται να επιδιορθωση την βλαβη....


Ειχες ξεκινησει καλα; Εχεις παλιοτερα screenshots;

----------


## zatast

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα,απο χθες το μεσημερι μετα τις 16:00 υπαρχει προβλημα με συνεχεις αποσυνδεσεις κι επανεκκινησεις στο router.Απο την Cosmote ηχογραφημενο μηνυμα ελεγε οτι υπαρχει γενικο προβλημα στην περιοχη (Λοφος Αξιωματικων) κι αναμενεται να φτιαχτει ως αυριο.Δεν βλεπω μηνυματα απο συμπασχοντες κι αδυνατω να πιστεψω οτι δεν εχει αλλος Cosmote στην περιοχη....
btw μου εκαναν δωρεαν εκτροπη τις κλησεις απο το σταθερο και δωρο GB και ομιλια στο κινητο αλλα δυσκολα παλευεται...κι αν θες να δεις κατι απο Cosmote TV replay γινεται ακομα πιο δυσκολο

Update επιτελους αποκατασταθηκε πληρως το προβλημα μετα απο 2 μερες ακριβως.

----------


## Deathracer2009

Καλησπερα ενα φιλαρακι που μενει 2 στενα πιο πανω απο το σπιτι μου εκανε αιτηση για VDSL 100αρα. Εχει Wind και μεσα σε 5-6 μερες περασε σε VDSL. Το προβλημα ειναι οτι πιανει μεχρι 55 (!!!!!). Του ειπα να τσεκαρει μεσα στις ρυθμισεις του ρουτερ τι παιζει και οντως εκει φτανει max. Σε εμενα που ειμαι στη NOVA αντι για 100 πιανω 75-80 αλλα και παλι με το 55αρι που εχει ο φιλος μιλαμε για τεραστια αποκλιση. 

Τι στο καλο συμβαινει;

----------


## jkoukos

Αρκετά πράγματα μπορεί να φταίνε:
α. Η απόσταση από την καμπίνα.
β. Προβληματική εσωτερική εγκατάσταση.
γ. Προβληματική καλωδίωση από τον κεντρικό κατανεμητή της οικοδομής μέχρι το διαμέρισμα.
δ. Προβληματική καλωδίωση από την καμπίνα μέχρι τον κεντρικό κατανεμητή της οικοδομής.
ε. Αυξημένος θόρυβος είτε από crosstalk είτε από άλλες αιτίες, σε οποιοδήποτε τμήμα όλης της καλωδίωσης.

----------


## griniaris

Περασε τεχνικος ?  Αν ναι... τι μετρησεις πηρε στον κατανεμητη? 





> Αρκετά πράγματα μπορεί να φταίνε:
> α. Η απόσταση από την καμπίνα.
> β. Προβληματική εσωτερική εγκατάσταση.
> γ. Προβληματική καλωδίωση από τον κεντρικό κατανεμητή της οικοδομής μέχρι το διαμέρισμα.
> δ. Προβληματική καλωδίωση από την καμπίνα μέχρι τον κεντρικό κατανεμητή της οικοδομής.
> ε. Αυξημένος θόρυβος είτε από crosstalk είτε από άλλες αιτίες, σε οποιοδήποτε τμήμα όλης της καλωδίωσης.


Και οπως ειπε και ο @jkoukos ... πολλα μπορει να φταινει. Θελει λιγο ψαξιμο απο μερους σας.

Και ο πρωτος υποπτος ειναι η εσωτερικη καλωδιωση του σπιτιου. ΕΙΔΙΚΑ ΑΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΕΠΙΣΤΡΟΦΗ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΙΑΣ.

----------


## zatast

> Καλησπέρα στην παρέα,απο χθες το μεσημερι μετα τις 16:00 υπαρχει προβλημα με συνεχεις αποσυνδεσεις κι επανεκκινησεις στο router.Απο την Cosmote ηχογραφημενο μηνυμα ελεγε οτι υπαρχει γενικο προβλημα στην περιοχη (Λοφος Αξιωματικων) κι αναμενεται να φτιαχτει ως αυριο.Δεν βλεπω μηνυματα απο συμπασχοντες κι αδυνατω να πιστεψω οτι δεν εχει αλλος Cosmote στην περιοχη....
> btw μου εκαναν δωρεαν εκτροπη τις κλησεις απο το σταθερο και δωρο GB και ομιλια στο κινητο αλλα δυσκολα παλευεται...κι αν θες να δεις κατι απο Cosmote TV replay γινεται ακομα πιο δυσκολο
> 
> Update επιτελους αποκατασταθηκε πληρως το προβλημα μετα απο 2 μερες ακριβως.


το προβλημα ξαναπαρουσιαστηκε μια εβδομαδα μετα οπου λυθηκε αυθημερον και την επομενη μερα οπου λυθηκε 2 μερες μετα!!Αν ξαναγινει τωρα συντομα μαυρο φιδι που τους εφαγε  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:

----------


## NeCrOmAnCeR19

καλησπέρα , να κανω μια ερώτηση ,

είναι κάποιος με vdsl απο την καμπίνα 405 ? στα στατιστικά του ρούτερ του αναφέρεται πουθενα αν είναι ενεργοποιημένο το vectoring ? 

γιατί κατι μου λεει οτι κατι εχει συμβεί εδω και 2 εβδομάδες .....  είμαι με wind και δεν βλεπουν κάπου πρόβλημα ....

----------


## slalom

Αν εχει ενεργοποιηθει, ανεβαινει το attainable

----------


## Kostinos

Άπειρα  fec errors μίπως έχουν θέμα οι κάρτες; :Thinking:

----------


## NeCrOmAnCeR19

Η wind που μιλησα μαζι τους ..... Δεν βλεπουν προβλημα ...

----------


## Deathracer2009

Παιδια ειναι λογικο να πεσει το Attainable Rate οταν μπαινεις στις ρυθμισεις του router;

Σε πιο πανω post ελεγα οτι επιανα 75-80 Mbps και τωρα μπαινω στις ρυθμισεις του router διοτι παρατηρησα κατι περιεργες αποσυνδεσεις πριν 2-3 μερες και επαθα σοκ οταν ειδα οτι το AR στο download ειναι 65 Mbps.

----------


## Spanos

> Παιδια ειναι λογικο να πεσει το Attainable Rate οταν μπαινεις στις ρυθμισεις του router;
> 
> Σε πιο πανω post ελεγα οτι επιανα 75-80 Mbps και τωρα μπαινω στις ρυθμισεις του router διοτι παρατηρησα κατι περιεργες αποσυνδεσεις πριν 2-3 μερες και επαθα σοκ οταν ειδα οτι το AR στο download ειναι 65 Mbps.


Έχει υγρασία τις τελευταίες μέρες και υποφέρουμε, να περιμένεις να φτιάξει ο καιρός, να βάλει βοριαδάκι και να δείς θα νιώσει καλύτερα η γραμμή.

----------


## Spanos

Καμπίνα 339, τα πρώτα σημάδια σκουριάς εμφανίστηκαν και ούτε τρία χρόνια δεν είναι, η προηγούμενη ήταν πρίν γεννηθώ και δεν είχε σκουριάσει...

----------


## Jazzer

Εμάς τους περιστεριώτες δε βλέπω πάντως να μας καλύψουν σύντομα με FTTH. Θα παίζουμε στα σίγουρα με 50 mbps, με τύχη και ρίσκο στα 100 mbps και στα όνειρα μας με 200 mbps !  :Razz:

----------


## Iris07

> Καμπίνα 339, τα πρώτα σημάδια σκουριάς εμφανίστηκαν και ούτε τρία χρόνια δεν είναι, η προηγούμενη ήταν πρίν γεννηθώ και δεν είχε σκουριάσει...


Έφυγε η μπογιά..
Ίσως να χτυπήθηκε λίγο εκεί..

Το ίδιο παρατήρησα σε 2-3 σημεία σε κάτι κάγκελα που είχα βάψει πριν 4 χρόνια.. :-|
Άλλα σημεία κρατάνε 10 χρόνια και..

----------


## Spanos

> Εμάς τους περιστεριώτες δε βλέπω πάντως να μας καλύψουν σύντομα με FTTH. Θα παίζουμε στα σίγουρα με 50 mbps, με τύχη και ρίσκο στα 100 mbps και στα όνειρα μας με 200 mbps !


Ποιά 50 εδώ ακόμα είμαι στα 8-9, όταν πέσουν οι τιμές σε φυσιολογικά επίπεδα θα κάνω τη μετάβαση. Δε μου χρειάζεται κιόλας άμεσα, έχω κανει τον router torrent server με διανομές Linux για να μην είναι idle η γραμμή...




> Έφυγε η μπογιά..
> Ίσως να χτυπήθηκε λίγο εκεί..
> 
> Το ίδιο παρατήρησα σε 2-3 σημεία σε κάτι κάγκελα που είχα βάψει πριν 4 χρόνια.. :-|
> Άλλα σημεία κρατάνε 10 χρόνια και..


Η βαφή είναι ηλεκτροστατική, δεν είναι με το χέρι και οι καμπίνες αυτές τοποθετήθηκαν απο τον Τοξότη του Καλογρίτσα, ο οποίος βάρεσε πιστόλι. Αυτοί που τις τοποθέτησαν ήταν νεάντερταλ, οτι πιο φτηνό, πρόχειρο, ατσούμπαλο και άγαρμπο, σε προηγούμενες σελίδες έχω και μια φωτογραφία απο μια μάντρα που γκρέμισε το φορτηγό τους κατα τη διάρκεια της τοποθέτησης, την οποία επισκεύασαν εντελώς πρόχειρα, έριξαν γκρί τσιμέντο, απο αυτό που είχαν για την βάση της καμπίνας πάνω σε άσπρη μάντρα κι έφυγαν.

----------


## Jazzer

> Ποιά 50 εδώ ακόμα είμαι στα 8-9, όταν πέσουν οι τιμές σε φυσιολογικά επίπεδα θα κάνω τη μετάβαση. Δε μου χρειάζεται κιόλας άμεσα, έχω κανει τον router torrent server με διανομές Linux για να μην είναι idle η γραμμή....


Γιατί 8 mbps ; Οι γονείς μου που μένουν στο ίδιο κτίριο με μένα απέκτησαν για πρώτη φορά σύνδεση internet πριν λίγες ημέρες και τους έδωσαν από την cosmote 27/2.5 mbps σε "έως 24 mbps" πακέτο από καμπίνα.

----------


## Spanos

> Γιατί 8 mbps ; Οι γονείς μου που μένουν στο ίδιο κτίριο με μένα απέκτησαν για πρώτη φορά σύνδεση internet πριν λίγες ημέρες και τους έδωσαν από την cosmote 27/2.5 mbps σε "έως 24 mbps" πακέτο από καμπίνα.


Γιατι ο ΟΤΕ δίνει ADSL+VoIP απο καμπίνα και η Forthnet, που έχω, δίνει ADSL+POTS απο τον Άγιο Αντώνιο αλλα δεν δίνω ούτε 20 ευρώ το μήνα + απεριόριστα σταθερά + κινητά. Βίντεο βλέπω μια χαρά 1080p οποτε δεν έχω ασχοληθεί, αν βγεί καμμια προσφορά εννοείτε θα βάλω.

----------


## griniaris

> Γιατι ο ΟΤΕ δίνει ADSL+VoIP απο καμπίνα και η Forthnet, που έχω, δίνει ADSL+POTS απο τον Άγιο Αντώνιο αλλα δεν δίνω ούτε 20 ευρώ το μήνα + απεριόριστα σταθερά + κινητά. Βίντεο βλέπω μια χαρά 1080p οποτε δεν έχω ασχοληθεί, αν βγεί καμμια προσφορά εννοείτε θα βάλω.


Καλυτερη προσφορα απο τα 30€ για 100αρα δεν νομιζω να βγει συντομα.  

στη Δωδεκανησου παντως μια χαρα 110 Mbps δινει η Nova.

Το voip οσο και να το αποφευγεις....  δεν θα ξεφυγεις.  οποτε αφου δεν μπορεις να το αποφυγεις ....κατσε και απολαυσε το.

----------


## Spanos

> Καλυτερη προσφορα απο τα 30€ για 100αρα δεν νομιζω να βγει συντομα.  
> 
> στη Δωδεκανησου παντως μια χαρα 110 Mbps δινει η Nova.
> 
> Το voip οσο και να το αποφευγεις....  δεν θα ξεφυγεις.  οποτε αφου δεν μπορεις να το αποφυγεις ....κατσε και απολαυσε το.


Δεν έχω πρόβλημα με το VoIP, άλλωστε όλα είναι πάνω σε UPS. Το κόστος με απασχολεί το οποίο είναι ακόμα υψηλό, πάνε οι εποχές που έτρεχα πρώτος πρώτος και χρυσοπλήρωνα υπηρεσίες που μετα απο λίγο καιρό έπεφτε η τιμή, ειδικά όταν είναι "εώς" και κανείς δεν εγγυάτε οτι μετα απο λίγο καιρό και μερικές ενεργοποιήσεις στη γειτονιά το 100 δεν θα γίνει 80 και 50, όπως και έγινε αντίστοιχα και με το ADSL, που έχω χάσει το 40% της ονομαστικής ταχύτητας που είχα. Όσο για το αν θα βρώ προσφορά έχω βρεί cosmote adsl απο καμπινα στα 50, μου βάζουν και 10 ευρώ το μήνα στο κινητό, μας κάνει 40 και Vodafone 50αρα με ολα τα τέλη δώρο στα 55 ευρώ. Λύσεις υπάρχουν, απλά δεν καίγομαι άμεσα, κάθε μήνα με παίρνουν στο κινητό απο 13888 και με παρακαλάνε για VDSL 50αρι στο ίδιο κόστος με την 100αρα της Nova αλλα φυσικά με ποιότητα ΟΤΕ.

Άσε που υπάρχει και η ελπίδα στο τέλος να μείνω μόνος μου στο Α/κ, να καταργηθεί το POTS και να με φέρουν στην καμπίνα με το ζόρι. :Razz:  :ROFL:

----------


## Jazzer

> Δεν έχω πρόβλημα με το VoIP, άλλωστε όλα είναι πάνω σε UPS. Το κόστος με απασχολεί το οποίο είναι ακόμα υψηλό, πάνε οι εποχές που έτρεχα πρώτος πρώτος και χρυσοπλήρωνα υπηρεσίες που μετα απο λίγο καιρό έπεφτε η τιμή, ειδικά όταν είναι "εώς" και κανείς δεν εγγυάτε οτι μετα απο λίγο καιρό και μερικές ενεργοποιήσεις στη γειτονιά το 100 δεν θα γίνει 80 και 50, όπως και έγινε αντίστοιχα και με το ADSL, που έχω χάσει το 40% της ονομαστικής ταχύτητας που είχα. Όσο για το αν θα βρώ προσφορά έχω βρεί cosmote adsl απο καμπινα στα 50, μου βάζουν και 10 ευρώ το μήνα στο κινητό, μας κάνει 40 και Vodafone 50αρα με ολα τα τέλη δώρο στα 55 ευρώ. Λύσεις υπάρχουν, απλά δεν καίγομαι άμεσα, κάθε μήνα με παίρνουν στο κινητό απο 13888 και με παρακαλάνε για VDSL 50αρι στο ίδιο κόστος με την 100αρα της Nova αλλα φυσικά με ποιότητα ΟΤΕ.
> 
> Άσε που υπάρχει και η ελπίδα στο τέλος να μείνω μόνος μου στο Α/κ, να καταργηθεί το POTS και να με φέρουν στην καμπίνα με το ζόρι.


Τις τελευταίες δύο εβδομάδες έχω συζητήσει με δύο διαφορετικούς τεχνικούς του ΟΤΕ. Ο πρώτος ήρθε στον κατανεμητή μου για δική μου βλάβη και τον δεύτερο τον πέτυχα την ώρα που άνοιγε καμπίνα πάνω στη Θηβών. Ευγενέστατοι και οι δύο, μου είπαν ότι τα 50αρια παίζουν απροβλημάτιστα, τα 100ρια είναι επίφοβα για πολλές αποσυνδέσεις, διότι σε πολλά σημεία ο χαλκός μας είναι ένα μάτσο χάλι ! 
Πολύ καλά κάνεις, αν δε χρειάζεσαι μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα απλά το αφήνεις προς το παρόν.

----------


## Spanos

> Τις τελευταίες δύο εβδομάδες έχω συζητήσει με δύο διαφορετικούς τεχνικούς του ΟΤΕ. Ο πρώτος ήρθε στον κατανεμητή μου για δική μου βλάβη και τον δεύτερο τον πέτυχα την ώρα που άνοιγε καμπίνα πάνω στη Θηβών. Ευγενέστατοι και οι δύο, μου είπαν ότι τα 50αρια παίζουν απροβλημάτιστα, τα 100ρια είναι επίφοβα για πολλές αποσυνδέσεις, διότι σε πολλά σημεία ο χαλκός μας είναι ένα μάτσο χάλι ! 
> Πολύ καλά κάνεις, αν δε χρειάζεσαι μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα απλά το αφήνεις προς το παρόν.


Το box του ΟΤΕ έξω απ το σπίτι...το είχα ανοίξει για να το καθαρίσω με καθαριστικό επαφών το 2007 που είχα βάλει Zisto Full LLU...

----------


## Dodolo

Φίλος μου πάντως με 100 είναι μια χαρά χωρίς προβλήματα... ίσως εξαρτάται και από την περιοχή επίσης.

----------


## nicolasdr

Τι εχει γινει σημερα στο Περιστερι και ειναι κατω τηλεφωνια και internet?

----------


## Kostinos

> Το box του ΟΤΕ έξω απ το σπίτι...το είχα ανοίξει για να το καθαρίσω με καθαριστικό επαφών το 2007 που είχα βάλει Zisto Full LLU...


Στη θέση σου θα ζήταγα αλλαγή ρεγκλέτας με νέα αν και απαγορεύεται αυστηρά να επέμβεις στο κουτί του ΟΤΕ...

----------


## chrislamp

Μενω τσαλαβουτα περιστερι (κοντα στο 12ο γυμνασιο). Γειτονας μου εχει 50αρα στον οτε αλλα μεχρι εκει (ηταν να βαλει 200 ή 100 αλλα τα κουτια δεν αφηνουν). Εχω και ενα αλλο ατομο που εχει βαλει 100αρα απο την forthnet κοντα στον ατρομητο. Αλλα πιανει μεχρι 35mbps

- - - Updated - - -

Επισης εχθες και σημερα κατι γραμμες εφτιαχναν. Εσκαψαν το πεζοδρομιο στη οδο γιαννιτσών 128

----------


## Dodolo

Γιατί τόσο χαμηλά; Δεν έχει γίνει αλλαγή στα καφάο;

----------


## griniaris

Μπορει να εχουν μπει νεου τυπου καμπινες αλλα ....  

να μην εχουν ενεργοποιηθει ακομα ,
Η να ειναι διαθεσιμη μεχρι 50 Mbps , 
H να μην θελει ο εναλλακτικος παροχος να "νοικιασει" πορτα στην καμπινα και να δινει απο Α/Κ την 100αρα
η ακομα και να ειναι τοσο χαλια ο χαλκος ( ειτε λογο χρονου ,ειτε λογω κοψε-ραψε κλπ κλπ ) που να μην δινει παραπανω. 

Σε καθε περιπτωση κανουμε ελεγχο της εσωτερικης μας καλωδιωσης.

----------


## Kostinos

100aρά από Ακ δέν δείνετε απαγορεύεται από τόν κανονισμό για το vectoring
Όταν βλέπεις θερμοσυστελόμενα μέσα στο box του OTE και συδερένειες ρεγκλέτες πος να μήν υπάρχουν θέματα μέ τίς 100αρες...Θα τούς είχα ζαλίσει στα τήλ μέχρι να βάλουν καινούργιες ρεγκλέτες και να βγάλουν τα θερμοσυστελόμενα...

----------


## Kaizokugari

Ανθούπολη πάντως με 50mbps ΟΤΕ έχω 4-5 αποσυνδέσεις την ημέρα απο 1 εως 5 λεπτά. Δε ξέρω τι παίζει, παλιά δε μου τα έκανε αυτά.

----------


## romankonis

> Ανθούπολη πάντως με 50mbps ΟΤΕ έχω 4-5 αποσυνδέσεις την ημέρα απο 1 εως 5 λεπτά. Δε ξέρω τι παίζει, παλιά δε μου τα έκανε αυτά.


Εγώ είμαι Ανθούπολη, στην αρχή είχα 50/5 χωρίς αποσυνδέσεις, μετά έκανα αναβάθμιση του πακέτου σε 100/10 και εδώ χωρίς αποσυνδέσεις. Σχεδόν 5 χρόνια χωρίς προβλήματα. Δες την εσωτερική σου καλωδιακή κατάσταση, πρίζες. Δήλωσε βλάβη στον πάροχο.

----------


## man with no name

Δυο ερωτήσεις:
Πρώτον έχει κανείς 200αρα ;
Δεύτερον έχουμε κανένα νέο για ftth ;

----------


## Dodolo

200άρα στο Περιστέρι δεν παίζει. Δυστυχώς δεν το υποστηρίζουν οι καμπίνες. Μέχρι 100...

----------


## psolord

Τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ που ήρθε προχτές στο σπίτι για να φέρει το μοντεμ και να το συνδέσει ( :Wink: , μου είπε ότι μέχρι να ολοκληρωθούν οι διαδικασίες του FTTH με τους παρόχους, τουλάχιστον για την περιοχή μου (Εκατόδεντρα), κοιτάω για 2025!  :Razz:

----------


## romankonis

> Δυο ερωτήσεις:
> Πρώτον έχει κανείς 200αρα ;
> Δεύτερον έχουμε κανένα νέο για ftth ;


1. Όχι, έχω το πακέτο 100/10
2. Όχι

----------


## man with no name

Για τη 100αρα πόσα δίνεται ;

----------


## griniaris

> Για τη 100αρα πόσα δίνεται ;


Νομιζω οι περισσοτεροι εχουν το 29,90 € της nova.

----------


## man with no name

Για Cosmote με ενδιαφέρει.

----------


## aguila21

Κι εγώ που αναβάθμισα σήμερα την 50αρα σε 100αρα,με προσφορά 2€ παραπάνω στον υπάρχοντα λογ/σμό μιας και είμαι 20 χρόνια πελάτης της Nova,τι κατάλαβα;Ταχύτητα σκατά...Μόλις 68,47mbps πιάνω,όταν το πρωί με την 50αρα έπιανα 55mbps...Απογοητεύτηκα...

----------


## griniaris

Εχεις ελεγξει την εσωτερικη σου καλωδιωση ?   

Πρεπει να τα εχεις τα 100 .

----------


## aguila21

Δεν έχω ελέγξει τίποτα,και δε θα μπω στη διαδικασία.Τι να άλλαξε από το πρωί;Να υποστηρίζουν τα καλώδια μου μέχρι 50mbps και όχι 100;

----------


## griniaris

> Δεν έχω ελέγξει τίποτα,και δε θα μπω στη διαδικασία.Τι να άλλαξε από το πρωί;Να υποστηρίζουν τα καλώδια μου μέχρι 50mbps και όχι 100;


να μπεις στη διαδικασια.  Δεν ειναι ετσι απλα.  η εχω ιντερνετ ή δεν εχω.  

τελειως διαφορετικη συμπεριφορα τα 50 με τα 100. οσο ανεβαινεις σε ταχυτητες τοσο πιο ευαισθητα γινονται ολα σε παρεμβολες ή ακομα και "κακες" συνδεσεις ( πχ στις πριζες σου.

ακομα και η "επιστροφη της τηλεφωνιας " πισω στις πριζες ειναι οτι χειροτερο. 

Απο εκει και περα δικαιωμα σου να μην θες να ασχοληθεις. αλλα δεν μπορεις να λες οτι φταινε οι παροχοι οταν δεν εχεις ασχοληθει. 

παρε και δηλωσε το βλαβη. θα ερθει ο τεχνικος να μετρησει στον κατανεμητη σου. αλλα αν βρει οτι μεχρι εκει ειναι ολα οκ και εχεις κανονικα τις ταχυτητες , θα σε χρεωσει με ασκοπη μεταβαση.

Έλεγχος εσωτερικής εγκατάστασης και σωστή συνδεσμολογία πριζών.

για μενα δεν ειναι δυσκολο να αφιερωσεις 20 λεπτα και να τα ελεγξεις. μονο να κερδισεις εχεις καθως βαση αλλων συμφορουμιτων , το 90 % διορθωσε το προβλημα με την καλωδιωση του. 

It's up to you.

----------


## aguila21

Συγγνώμη αλλά δεν είμαι ηλεκτρονικός ή τεχνικός επικοινωνιών να ξέρω να κάνω τους ελέγχους που λες.Όταν σου πουλάνε ένα προϊόν θα πρέπει να σε έχουν ενημερώσει ότι αν δεν είναι καλή η καλωδίωση σου δε θα πιάσεις αυτή την ταχύτητα που σου δίνουμε.

----------


## griniaris

> Συγγνώμη αλλά δεν είμαι ηλεκτρονικός ή τεχνικός επικοινωνιών να ξέρω να κάνω τους ελέγχους που λες.Όταν σου πουλάνε ένα προϊόν θα πρέπει να σε έχουν ενημερώσει ότι αν δεν είναι καλή η καλωδίωση σου δε θα πιάσεις αυτή την ταχύτητα που σου δίνουμε.


Αν δεν θες για τους δικους σου λογους να τα ελεγξεις...  μπορεις τοτε να φερεις ηλεκτρολογο-ηλεκτρονικο να τα ελεγξει για σενα. 


Εγω παντως δεν συμφωνω με την νοοτροπια σου.  Αν ειναι ετσι...  οτν αγοραζεις αυτοκινητο καινουριο , θα πρεπει να εισαι μηχανικος για να ελεγξεις τα λαδια ή τα νερα του αυτοκινητου. 

Οπως επισης θα πρεπει να εισαι τεχνικος δικτυων και Η/Υ για να αλλαξεις το wifi του σπιτιου σου ή να σεταρεις ενα κοινοχρηστο εκτυπωτη? 


Anyway, επειδη βγαινουμε offtopic, *και φιλικα στα ειπα τα παραπανω* ,  δεν θα επιμεινω.  

Παντως αν καποια στιγμη βρεις την ορεξη να ασχοληθεις και θελησεις βοηθεια για τον ελεγχο , εδω ειμαστε οσο μπορουμε να βοηθησουμε.

----------


## aguila21

Εντάξει τώρα,μερικά είναι υπερβολές.Δε χρειάζεται να είσαι μηχανικός να δεις τα λάδια,ούτε ηλεκτρονικός να συνδέσεις το wifi.Αλλά αυτά που διάβασα για μετρήσεις σε κατανεμητές κλπ είναι πιο επεμβατικά.Αυτό που έκανα μόλις τώρα είναι τον απλό έλεγχο από την κεντρική πρίζα του σπιτιού χωρίς σπλίτερ χωρίς τίποτα.Κατευθείαν το ρούτερ επάνω,κλείδωσε στις 106000mbps αλλά τα speedtests δεν έδειξαν πάνω από 65mbps.

----------


## griniaris

> Εντάξει τώρα,μερικά είναι υπερβολές.Δε χρειάζεται να είσαι μηχανικός να δεις τα λάδια,ούτε ηλεκτρονικός να συνδέσεις το wifi.Αλλά αυτά που διάβασα για μετρήσεις σε κατανεμητές κλπ είναι πιο επεμβατικά.Αυτό που έκανα μόλις τώρα είναι τον απλό έλεγχο από την κεντρική πρίζα του σπιτιού χωρίς σπλίτερ χωρίς τίποτα.*Κατευθείαν το ρούτερ επάνω,κλείδωσε στις 106000mbps* αλλά τα speedtests δεν έδειξαν πάνω από 65mbps.


Αρα λοιπον η γραμμη εχει να δωσει μπολικο bandwidth. 

Αν θελεις βαλε τα στατιστικα απο το μενου του ρουτερ σου  , για να δουμε τι γινεται. 

Επισης τα σπεεδτεστ-οειδη site ειναι μια απλη ενδειξη οτι εχουμε ιντερνετ. 

Μπες πχ ΕΔΩ και κατεβασε ενα μεγαλο ISO. πχ αυτο που ειναι 1 GB .
και αν θες βαλε να κατεβαινουν παραπανω απο ενα  . και προσθεσε τις ταχυτητες τους.  ετσι μονο θα δεις πραγματικα τι γινεται.

Φυσικα παντα με καλωδιο . και εφοσον εχεις και το +10 % bonus speed  ( αρα 110 Mbps ) πρεπει να ειναι και gigabit το καλωδιο και ο υπολογιστης.
Αλλιως θα σε "κοβει" το fast ethernet και μαζι με το overhead δεν θα δεις πανω απο 80-85 Mbps μετρηση

----------


## aguila21

Έκανα reset στο router και διορθώθηκε το πρόβλημα.93mbps τώρα.Μια χαρά...
Αυτό το Reset από το κουμπάκι πίσω κανείς δεν το είπε...Τέλος πάντων.

----------


## griniaris

Το reset δεν το παταμε εκτος αν εχει παει κατι πολυ στραβα με τις ρυθμισεις μας. 

Ειναι απο τα τελευταια βηματα  εφοσον εχουμε κανει ολα τα υπολοιπα. 

Anyway...  παντως ειδες ποσο ευκολα μπορεις να παρεις  +40% παραπανω ταχυτητα με ευκολα βηματακια ?

Ελπιζω τουλαχιστον να αλλαξες γνωμη για αυτο.. 




> Δεν έχω ελέγξει τίποτα,και δε θα μπω στη διαδικασία.Τι να άλλαξε από το πρωί;Να υποστηρίζουν τα καλώδια μου μέχρι 50mbps και όχι 100;


 :Wink:

----------


## Zarko

> Μπες πχ ΕΔΩ και κατεβασε ενα μεγαλο ISO. πχ αυτο που ειναι 1 GB .
> και αν θες βαλε να κατεβαινουν παραπανω απο ενα  . και προσθεσε τις ταχυτητες τους.  ετσι μονο θα δεις πραγματικα τι γινεται.
> 
> Φυσικα παντα με καλωδιο . και εφοσον εχεις και το +10 % bonus speed  ( αρα 110 Mbps ) πρεπει να ειναι και gigabit το καλωδιο και ο υπολογιστης.
> *Αλλιως θα σε "κοβει" το fast ethernet και μαζι με το overhead δεν θα δεις πανω απο 80-85 Mbps μετρηση*



Φίλε griniaris, έκανα κι εγώ αρκετές φορές το τεστ με το αρχείο που είναι ένατο στην λίστα, μεγέθους ακριβώς 1GB. Το αρχείο κατεβαίνει ακριβώς στα *77* δευτερόλεπτα. Σύμφωνα με τους υπολογισμούς μου, έχουμε: 1.059.840KB : 1024 = 1035MB : 77 = *13,44MB/s*, δηλαδή ταχύτητα κατεβάσματος *107Mbps*. 

Όλα αυτά τα νούμερα θα φαινόντουσαν εντελώς φυσιολογικά, αλλά το θέμα είναι ότι πρώτον το ρούτερ είναι το ZTE H268N, που όλες του οι θύρες είναι 100άρες, και δεύτερον το pc μου είναι παλιό, δεκαετίας, με 100άρα κάρτα δικτύου!  :Thinking: 

Μέσα στα στατιστικά του ρούτερ, δείχνει βέβαια ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού κάπου στα 109Mbps, αλλά στο speedtest από την εφαρμογή εγκατεστημένη στο pc μου, ποτέ δεν ξεπέρασα τα *95Mbps* σε μέτρηση. Στον private tracker ακόμα και σε δημοφιλή αρχεία με εκατοντάδες seeders, ποτέ δεν είδα ταχύτητα πάνω από *11MB/s*, δηλαδή 88Mbps. 

Δεν είναι εντελώς κουφό ότι από το link που δίνεις, φαίνεται ταχύτητα κατεβάσματος στα 107Mbps; Κάνω κάποιο λάθος στους υπολογισμούς μου;  :Thinking:

----------


## griniaris

Για δες και απο COSMOTE . 

Τι ταχυτητα σου γραφει στον download manager ?  

Οχι με δευτερολεπτα γιατι δεν υπαρχει σημειο αναφορας και ειναι υποκειμενικο για καθε διαφορετικο υπολογιστη .

----------


## Zarko

Από την Cosmote σέρνομαι κυριολεκτικά!  :Razz: 

Στο αρχείο του 1GΒ από ftp το κατεβάζω στα *380* δευτερόλεπτα, δηλαδή με ταχύτητα *21Mbps*, και από http το κατεβάζω στα *330* δευτερόλεπτα, δηλαδή με ταχύτητα *25Mbps*!  :ROFL: 

Γιατί αναφέρεσαι στα δευτερόλεπτα; Τη στιγμή που πατάω να αρχίζει να κατεβαίνει το αρχείο, μέχρι να τελειώσει, κοιτάζω τη μέτρηση στο ρολόι μου, όχι στον υπολογιστή...  :Thinking:

----------


## griniaris

Σου ξαναλεω...  μην μετρας με δευτερολεπτα...  

Τα MB/s που σου γραφει οτι κατεβαζει να κοιτας. ΑΥΤΗ ειναι η ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΗ σου ταχυτητα. 

οπως επισης για να εισαι ακομα πιο σιγουρος , κανε 2-3 η και παραπανω ταυτοχρονα download για να εχεις πολλαπλα connections ταυτοχρονα. 
και απλα προσθεσε τις ταχυτητες. ΟΧΙ ΤΑ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟΛΕΠΤΑ..!!!

COSMOTE ENA DOWNLOAD




COSMOTE ΤΡΙΑ  DOWNLOAD



FORTHNET  ENA DOWNLOAD



Απο οτι θα δεις ειμαι περιπου στα 22-23 MB/s ανεξαρτητα απο το πως κατεβαζω. 

Ονομαστικα θα επρεπε να εχω 27ΜΒ αλλα ειναι λογικο γιατι υπαρχουν παρα πολλες συσκευες που χρησιμοποιουν τωρα το ιντερνετ οπως και σιγουρα η γυναικα ειναι στο σπιτι και βλεπει netflix .  :Razz:

----------


## romankonis

Εγώ πληρώνω 48€ για 100/10 Cosmote, ποτέ δεν είχα θέματα με τις  αποσυνδέσεις, όλα καλά. Πακέτο 100/10, απεριόριστα σταθερά, αν θυμάμαι καλά 300 λεπτά προς κινητά

----------


## NeCrOmAnCeR19

Μα ειναι δυνατόν να μην υπαρχει διαθεσιμότητα σε πόρτες στο Α/Κ του ΟΤΕ 500 μετρα απο Αγ. Αντώνιο ?

Ουτε η Cosmote ουτε η vodafone ουτε κανενας !!!

----------


## Dodolo

> Μα ειναι δυνατόν να μην υπαρχει διαθεσιμότητα σε πόρτες στο Α/Κ του ΟΤΕ 500 μετρα απο Αγ. Αντώνιο ?
> 
> Ουτε η Cosmote ουτε η vodafone ουτε κανενας !!!


Έγινε αίτηση για νέα συνδέση και είπαν αυτό;

----------


## NeCrOmAnCeR19

Πολυ σωστά.

Εγινε αίτηση και στους 3 , με απάντηση αναμονή διαθεσιμότητας...

Τελικά κατέληξαν οι φίλοι μου στο cosmote speed booster με 7 ευρω το μήνα για αρχη ....... Και βλεπουμε

----------


## Dodolo

Τόση μεγάλη ζήτηση υπάρχει εκεί και δεν έχουν διαθεσιμότητα... Και να φανταστώ είναι μακριά από καμπίνα και εξαρτώνται από το Α/Κ.

----------


## griniaris

Το Περιστερι ειναι "ειδικη" περιπτωση. 

Αποτελει τον πολυπληθέστερο δήμο του Δυτικού Τομέα του Λεκανοπεδίου Αττικής, καθώς και τον 8ο πολυπληθέστερο στην Ελλάδα με 139.981 κατοίκους .

Η ζητηση ειναι αρκετα μεγαλη και δυστυχως υπαρχουν πολλες περιπτωσεις ελλειψης.

----------


## NeCrOmAnCeR19

> Τόση μεγάλη ζήτηση υπάρχει εκεί και δεν έχουν διαθεσιμότητα... Και να φανταστώ είναι μακριά από καμπίνα και εξαρτώνται από το Α/Κ.


καμπίνες υπαρχουν πολλες στο περιστέρι.

απλως ο συγκεκριμένος δόμος (οικοδ. τετραγωνο δεν ξερω τι αλλο) εξυπηρετειται απ' ευθείας απο το Α/Κ

----------


## MpiSkoTaKi

Περιστερι Λεωφ. Κωνσταντινουπόλεως κοντα στην εθνικη βγαζει διαθεσιμοτητα πλεον για 200 mbps ειχαμε διακοπη πριν 1 εβδομαδα απο Internet

----------


## DJ THEO

Καλησπερα!Εδω και κανενα μηνα, βλεπω αισθητη πτωση της ταχυτητας σε 100αρα απο καμπινα.Θεμα με την εσωτερικη καλωδιωση δεν υπαρχει καθως εχω τραβηξει ενιαια καλωδιο απο το υπογειο cat6 μεχρι το ρουτερ, και η καμπινα απεχει 20 μετρα απο το κτιριο.Η γραμμη κλειδωνει στα 70/100 ενω πριν ηταν καρφι 100/10 και φτανει ωρες ωρες στο 50 με πολλα λαθη.Πηρα στην τεχνικη εξυπηρετηση και μου ειπαν πως η περιοχη ειναι στο μεγιστο εκει περιπου στα 70.Απο ποτε ισχυει αυτο?Καινουρια μαλακια?Βαλαμε 100αρα, στην αρχη μια χαρα τωρα θα την φτασουν 50?Μετα θα βαλουμε οπτικη ινα και παλι θα λενε πιπες? Αντιμετωπιζει κανεις πτωση ταχυτητας?Να ξαναπαρω την τεχνικη υποστηριξη?

Eδω ειναι μετα απο ρεσταρτ, αλλα μετα αρχιζει και πεφτει.

----------


## sdikr

To 10 Στο attenuation δεν είναι 20 μέτρα,  αλλά πιο κοντά στο ~700.
Και το snr είναι και αυτό χαμηλό δεν δίνει περιθώρια για 100αρα.

Το vectoring δεν εξαφανίζει το crosstalk, το μειώνει σημαντικά, αλλά δεν το εξαφανίζει.

----------


## Iris07

@ DJ THEO

- Ξέρεις σίγουρα ποιά είναι η καμπίνα σου ?
- Μήπως έχεις κρατήσει μετρήσεις από πιο παλιά ?

Πάντως για να λέει και 99 η μέγιστη, κάποιοι βγάζουν και 99 εκεί γύρω..

----------


## DJ THEO

> @ DJ THEO
> 
> - Ξέρεις σίγουρα ποιά είναι η καμπίνα σου ?
> - Μήπως έχεις κρταήσει μετρήσεις από πιο παλιά ?
> 
> Πάντως για να λέει και 99 η μέγιστη, κάποιοι βγάζουν και 99 εκεί γύρω..


Αυτο κοιταω μηπως εχω παλιοτερες μετρησεις, και να θυμηθω ποια ειναι η καμπινα μου γιατι απο τοτε που εβαλα vdsl 50 πρωτα και μετα 100 πανε 3 χρονια και δεν ειχα ποτε θεμα!

----------


## aguila21

Κι εμένα εκεί που κλείδωνε στο 100+ τώρα έχει κλειδώσει στο 88+ εδώ και πολύ καιρό.Αλλά εντάξει δεν έχω παράπονο για την ταχύτητα,καλά πάει,και το σημαντικότερο δεν έχω αποσυνδέσεις!

----------


## Iris07

> Αυτο κοιταω μηπως εχω παλιοτερες μετρησεις, και να θυμηθω ποια ειναι η καμπινα μου γιατι απο τοτε που εβαλα vdsl 50 πρωτα και μετα 100 πανε 3 χρονια και δεν ειχα ποτε θεμα!


Η λίστα με τις καμπίνες ανά διεύθυνση είναι εδώ..
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...60#post6572560

Μόλις βρεις το 1ο νούμερο θα δούμε που ακριβώς βρίσκετε..

----------


## DJ THEO

> Η λίστα με τις καμπίνες ανά διεύθυνση είναι εδώ..
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...60#post6572560
> 
> Μόλις βρεις το 1ο νούμερο θα δούμε που ακριβώς βρίσκετε..


467-407

Λοιπον δεν υπάρχει στο χάρτη.Την βρήκα και τελικά είναι μακρυά, αναλόγως πως πάνε τα καλώδια.Εχει αλλαχθει, αυτη ειναι η φωτο απο street view


Αν το καλωδιο πηγαινει απο την κοκκινη διαδρομη ειναι 320 μετρα, αν πηγαινει απ την πρασινη καθως το κτιριο ειναι γωνιακο και βρισκεται στον πισω δρομο με την καμπινα, ειναι 200.

----------


## Iris07

Όντως εκεί είναι η *407*..

https://www.google.com/maps/place/38...889!4d23.69525

Οπότε, ανάλογα πως πάει τώρα το καλώδιο μέχρι το σπίτι σου..

----------


## DJ THEO

> Όντως εκεί είναι η *407*..
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/place/38...889!4d23.69525
> 
> Οπότε, ανάλογα πως πάει τώρα το καλώδιο μέχρι το σπίτι σου..


Δεν ξερω πως παει, αλλα 1 χρονο τωρα που ειχα αναβαθμισει απο 50 σε 100, καρφωνα 100αρα μονιμα.Πιστευω οπως και στις adsl,αρχισαν να ριχνουν τις ταχυτητες...

----------


## Iris07

Στην Vodafone είσαι τώρα ?
ή Cosmote ?

----------


## DJ THEO

Cosmote

----------


## romankonis

Από χθές το μεσημέρι δεν έχουμε ίντερνετ. Καμπίνα 511. Λένε για τεχνικό θέμα στην ευρύτερη περιοχή. Αύριο θα τελειώσουν, έτσι λένε. Ξέρει κάποιος τίποτα;

----------


## L3f

Καλησπέρα παιδιά και καλως σας βρήκα.

Θέλω να μοιραστώ την εμπειρία που έχω μαζί σας γιατί μπορεί να έχει τύχει σε κανένα μπορεί και όχι γιατί είναι πολύ ιδιαίτερη περίπτωση ακόμα και στους τεχνικούς της nova τους φαίνεται περίεργο και δεν ξέρουν τι συμβαίνει. Όπως καταλάβατε έχω nova 100 άρα κανένα 5 μηνο που έχω μετακόμιση Περιστέρι κοντά στη τροχαία (Καβάλας και εθνικη). Εδώ και ένα μήνα ίσως και λίγο παραπάνω έχω τρελό θέμα με την ταχύτητα, το modem κλειδώνει στα 109996
Download και 10996 upload.Ενώ κλειδώνει έχω τρελό θέμα με το download έχω περίπου 4-5mb αντί για 100 με όλες τις συσκευές απόσυνδεδεμένες ώστε να μη τραβάνε ταχύτητα ενώ το upload είναι κανονικό στα 10-10+.Ήρθε τεχνικός της nova να το δει του είχα πει να φέρει και καινούργιο Modem μήπως έφταιγε το modem το έβαλε και αυτό το ίδιο. Μέτρησε αυτός με ένα μηχάνημα μήπως έιχε θέμα η εσωτερική Καλωδίωση τίποτα όλα καλά. Το έδωσαν σα βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ ήρθε ο OTE Μέτρησε στη καμπίνα και εκεί πήρε 110000 download. (βέβαια δεν έκανε speed test με κανένα λαπτοπ πάνω στη καμπίνα ώστε να είμαστε σίγουροι ότι εκεί δουλεύει καλά και μαλακια που δε το σκέφτηκα εκείνη την ώρα να του το πω). Η nova έχει βγάλει τη συγκεκριμένη βλάβη ως μη επιλισιμη. Τους έχω πάρει 3-4 τηλέφωνα καμία βδομάδα τώρα και όλο μου λένε ότι θα επικοινωνήσει το εμπορικό τμήμα μαζί μου και τίποτα. Είχε η έχει κάποιος ανάλογο πρόβλημα με εμένα έχω τρελαθεί το ίντερνετ σέρνεται και δε βλέπω να βγαίνει άκρη. Πιστεύετε αν αγόραζα κανένα καλό modem(AVM και να βάλω μόνος μου τις ρυθμίσεις υπάρχει περίπτωση να φτιάξει η τσάμπα κόπος??

Ιδού και η πληροφορίες του Router και του speed test.. (σε αυτή λόγο του ότι είναι βράδυ είναι λίγο καλύτερη σπάνιο το πρωί είναι κάπου στο 5-6 download) χωρίς πράματα φορτωμένο πάνω του

----------


## aligatoras

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά και καλως σας βρήκα.
> 
> Θέλω να μοιραστώ την εμπειρία που έχω μαζί σας γιατί μπορεί να έχει τύχει σε κανένα μπορεί και όχι γιατί είναι πολύ ιδιαίτερη περίπτωση ακόμα και στους τεχνικούς της nova τους φαίνεται περίεργο και δεν ξέρουν τι συμβαίνει. Όπως καταλάβατε έχω nova 100 άρα κανένα 5 μηνο που έχω μετακόμιση Περιστέρι κοντά στη τροχαία (Καβάλας και εθνικη). Εδώ και ένα μήνα ίσως και λίγο παραπάνω έχω τρελό θέμα με την ταχύτητα, το modem κλειδώνει στα 109996
> Download και 10996 upload.Ενώ κλειδώνει έχω τρελό θέμα με το download έχω περίπου 4-5mb αντί για 100 με όλες τις συσκευές απόσυνδεδεμένες ώστε να μη τραβάνε ταχύτητα ενώ το upload είναι κανονικό στα 10-10+.Ήρθε τεχνικός της nova να το δει του είχα πει να φέρει και καινούργιο Modem μήπως έφταιγε το modem το έβαλε και αυτό το ίδιο. Μέτρησε αυτός με ένα μηχάνημα μήπως έιχε θέμα η εσωτερική Καλωδίωση τίποτα όλα καλά. Το έδωσαν σα βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ ήρθε ο OTE Μέτρησε στη καμπίνα και εκεί πήρε 110000 download. (βέβαια δεν έκανε speed test με κανένα λαπτοπ πάνω στη καμπίνα ώστε να είμαστε σίγουροι ότι εκεί δουλεύει καλά και μαλακια που δε το σκέφτηκα εκείνη την ώρα να του το πω). Η nova έχει βγάλει τη συγκεκριμένη βλάβη ως μη επιλισιμη. Τους έχω πάρει 3-4 τηλέφωνα καμία βδομάδα τώρα και όλο μου λένε ότι θα επικοινωνήσει το εμπορικό τμήμα μαζί μου και τίποτα. Είχε η έχει κάποιος ανάλογο πρόβλημα με εμένα έχω τρελαθεί το ίντερνετ σέρνεται και δε βλέπω να βγαίνει άκρη. Πιστεύετε αν αγόραζα κανένα καλό modem(AVM και να βάλω μόνος μου τις ρυθμίσεις υπάρχει περίπτωση να φτιάξει η τσάμπα κόπος??
> 
> Ιδού και η πληροφορίες του Router και του speed test.. (σε αυτή λόγο του ότι είναι βράδυ είναι λίγο καλύτερη σπάνιο το πρωί είναι κάπου στο 5-6 download) χωρίς πράματα φορτωμένο πάνω του


Έχει πειράξει η Cosmote της ρυθμίσεις στη κάρτα επηρεάζοντας το LLU. Είχα παρόμοιο πρόβλημα ο συγχρονισμός ήταν σωστός αλλά το download όχι. Επιλύθηκε το πρόβλημα από τη Nova.

----------


## L3f

> Έχει πειράξει η Cosmote της ρυθμίσεις στη κάρτα επηρεάζοντας το LLU. Είχα παρόμοιο πρόβλημα ο συγχρονισμός ήταν σωστός αλλά το download όχι. Επιλύθηκε το πρόβλημα από τη Nova.


Και εσύ τι έκανες γιατί αυτοί δεν ξέρουν τι γίνεται? Και όχι τίποτα εδώ και δέκα μέρες υποτίθεται ότι προσπαθούν να βρουν λύση και τίποτα

----------


## aligatoras

> Και εσύ τι έκανες γιατί αυτοί δεν ξέρουν τι γίνεται? Και όχι τίποτα εδώ και δέκα μέρες υποτίθεται ότι προσπαθούν να βρουν λύση και τίποτα


 Επέμενα να μιλήσω με έναν πιο έμπειρο τεχνικό και να κάνουν έλεγχο στην ίδια κάρτα σ άλλους πελάτες δικούς του.

----------


## DJ THEO

Όσο πάει και χειροτερεύει η κατάσταση στο Περιστέρι.Καμπίνα 407
100αρα 2 χρόνια που δούλευε πάντα τέρμα.
Πλέον : Πριν το reboot στο router 

Mετά το reboot


Aντιμετωπίζει κανείς άλλος πτώση ταχύτητας?

----------


## mitsoman61

Στο ΙΚΑ vodafon 100ara

----------


## psolord

> Όσο πάει και χειροτερεύει η κατάσταση στο Περιστέρι.Καμπίνα 407
> 100αρα 2 χρόνια που δούλευε πάντα τέρμα.
> Πλέον : Πριν το reboot στο router 
> 
> Mετά το reboot
> 
> 
> Aντιμετωπίζει κανείς άλλος πτώση ταχύτητας?


Σε ποιον παροχο ανηκει η καμπινα σου;

----------


## pankostas

Βλάβη ξεκάθαρα. Μπορεί να χρειάζεται ένα reset  η γραμμή ή αλλαγή πόρτας. Δήλωσε βλάβη.

----------


## romankonis

https://www.newmoney.gr/roh/palmos-o...ches-tou-2022/

----------


## man with no name

Ευχάριστα νέα για τον δήμο μας.

----------


## griniaris

Απο την μια πλευρα ναι. Σιγουρα ειναι ευχαριστο .

Αλλα θελει πολυ προσοχη . Οποιος επιλεξει να τους εχει για παροχο , θα πρεπει να εχει εξασφαλισμενη δευτερη προσβαση . 
Καθως ειναι δοκιμαστικο ολο αυτο και θα υπαρξουν σιγουρα δυσλειτουργιες . 

Μην εχει καποιος την ψευδαίσθηση οτι θα ειναι χωρις προβληματα απο την 1η μερα .  πειραματοζωα θα ειμαστε .

----------


## jkoukos

Δεν έχει καμία σχέση με λιανική και παροχή συνδέσεων. Το σταθερό δίκτυο στην χοντρική θα παρέχει, σε όποια εταιρεία θέλει να το χρησιμοποιήσει για να δίνει υπηρεσίες.

----------


## griniaris

Πως δεν εχει σχεση με την λιανικη ?   αν εγω κανω αιτηση και εχουν ηδη περασμενες τις οπτικες , δεν θα μου ερθει στο σπιτι ?  

Ασχετα με το ποιος παροχος θα μου παρεχει τις υπηρεσιες ?

----------


## jkoukos

H ΔΕΗ θα δημιουργήσει δίκτυο οπτικών ινών που θα το νοικιάζει στην χοντρική σε όποιον πάροχο θέλει να δώσει υπηρεσία στην λιανική. Η ΔΕΗ δεν θα παρέχει υπηρεσίες στη λιανική (π.χ. σύνδεση στο διαδίκτυο). 
Αν στο μέλλον υπάρχει τέτοια υποδομή στην περιοχή σου, τότε θα κάνεις αίτηση σύνδεσης σε όποιον πάροχο θέλεις (όπως γίνεται και σήμερα), αν κι εφόσον αυτός επιθυμεί να χρησιμοποιήσει το δίκτυο της ΔΕΗ.

Με απλά λόγια, η ΔΕΗ θέλει να γίνει ο μεγαλύτερος πάροχος δικτύου χονδρικής στις τηλεπικοινωνίες στην χώρα μας, εκμεταλλευόμενη το υπάρχον δίκτυο γραμμών μεταφοράς εκατοντάδων χιλιομέτρων που διαθέτει σε όλη την χώρα.

----------


## griniaris

Αααα μπραβο ....  
Αρα εγω θα κανω αιτηση πχ στην nova .  Αυτη θα χρησιμοποιησει το δικτυο της ΔΕΗ και θα μου παρεχει τις υπηρεσιες . 
Οποτε θα εχω κανονικα υπηρεσιες ΜΕΣΩ του δικτυου της ΔΕΗ.  
Δεν με ενδιαφερει αν πιο πριν εχει περασει 2-3 χερια μεσω χονδρικης .   

Το αποτελεσμα σαν καταναλωτης ειναι οτι θα εχω ενα "πειραματικο δικτυο" που θα μου προσφερει προσβαση .    
Και πανω σε αυτο εγραψα πιο πανω οτι ενδεχεται να εχουμε προβληματα .

----------


## jkoukos

Ότι πρόβλημα μπορεί να έχεις σήμερα με πάροχο υπηρεσίας την Nova, μέσω χοντρικής άλλου παρόχου (σε FTTH) το ίδιο ακριβώς θα έχεις και αύριο με την ΔΕΗ.
Είναι "πειραματικό" διότι πρώτη φορά εφαρμόζεται στη χώρα μας. Αλλού ήδη υπάρχει, π.χ. με την αντίστοιχη ΔΕΗ στην Ιταλία (Enel) και το δίκτυο που έχει αναπτύξει.
Το ίδιο "πειραματικό" ήταν και το VDSL του ΟΤΕ, πριν ξεκινήσει την γενική εφαρμογή του, πρώτα από το αστικό κέντρο και στη συνέχεια από τις καμπίνες (και για τις οποίες επίσης υπήρξαν πιλοτικές δοκιμές).
Κανένα πρόβλημα δεν θα υπάρχει (δεν θα ανακαλύψουμε τον τροχό, υπάρχει αρκετή εμπειρία (και τεχνικές λύσεις) και δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι δεν το θέλουν οι παραδοσιακοί πάροχοι (ειδικά ο ΟΤΕ)

----------


## griniaris

Εμπειρια μπορει να υπαρχει ...  αλλα οχι στην Ελλαδα και στους εργατες-υπαλληλους εδω .
θα τα μαθουν στην θεωρια , αλλα στην πραξη θα χρειαστει χρονος.  

Αν μου επιτραπει να το παρομοιάσω με την ΙΝΑΛΑΝ και τις οπτικες της ...  ολο προβληματακια βγαινουν εκει . 
που υποτιθεται ειναι υπογεια ινα. ποσο μαλλον εδω στην εναερια.   Μακαρι να βγω ψευτης και να ειναι πιο αξιοπιστη .


Αυτο που εχω γραψει απο την αρχη ....  ειναι οσοι προτιμήσουν αυτο τον τροπο για προσβαση στο ιντερνετ....  απλα να εχουν και μια εναλλακτικη δρομολογιση . 

Τουλαχιστον τον πρωτο καιρο μεχρι να βγουν τα πρωτα προβληματα , και να δουμε τους τροπους και χρονους αντιμετωπισης τους. 

Δεν μπορω να συγκρινω το υπογειο καλωδιο με την εναερια ινα .   θεωρω πολυ πιο πιθανο να εχω βλαβη στην ινα ( απο οποιαδηποτε αιτια ) .

----------


## jkoukos

Οπτική είναι θα περνάνε. Λες να μην υπάρχει εμπειρία στη χώρα μας ή μήπως θεωρείς ότι η ΔΕΗ δεν έχει ήδη παράλληλο δίκτυο οπτικών ινών στις γραμμές μεταφορών;
Στα νησιά όπου κάνει διασύνδεση με το χερσαίο δίκτυο, μαζί με το υποβρύχιο καλώδιο περνά και οπτική ίνα για μελλοντική χρήση. Τεχνογνωσία και εμπειρία υπάρχει, απλά πολλοί (κι εσύ πιστεύω) θεωρούν ότι είναι εκτός του αντικειμένου της εταιρείας, αλλά δεν ισχύει αυτό (αναφέρομαι σε καθαρά τεχνικά θέματα και όχι υπηρεσίες).

- - - Updated - - -

"Πειραματικό" αναφέρεται διότι πρόκειται κάτι νέο για την ΔΕΗ και όχι ως τεχνολογία. Δεν υπάρχει καμία διαφορά αυτού του δικτύου με των άλλων μικρών ή μεγάλων τηλεπικοινωνιακών παρόχων.
Ξεκινά από κάποια περιοχή και βλέπει στο μέλλον αν συμφέρει να συνεχίσει το δίκτυο και σε άλλες ή παντού.

----------


## griniaris

Αναφερεσαι σε κατι διαφορετικο .  

Τι σχεση εχουν τα υποβρυχια καλωδια ρευματος συνδιαστικα με τις οπτικες ινες .....  με την εγκατασταση εναεριων ινων και τερματισμο σε πελατες ? 


Τεχνογνωσια και εμπειρια σε ποιους υπαρχει ???    Υπαρχει ΗΔΗ εγκατεστημενο εναεριο δικτυο ??   

Ποιος θα ερχεται να με συνδεσει απο την κολωνα της ΔΕΗ ( με την ινα ) μεχρι το σπιτι μου ?    Ποιος εχει αυτη την τεχνογνωσια και εμπειρια ?

----------


## jkoukos

Στις εναέριες γραμμές μεταφορών (όχι μέσα σε πόλεις, χωριά κλπ), έχει ήδη περάσει σε πάρα πολλές περιοχές οπτική ίνα. Σκοπεύει να περάσει στο σύνολο του δικτύου. Αυτό είναι το κύριο ζητούμενο και δευτερευόντως η χοντρική εντός αστικών κέντρων. Λέει ότι, έχω παρουσία σε όλη την χώρα, ακόμη και στο πλέον απομακρυσμένο σημείο. Οποιαδήποτε εταιρεία μπορεί να κάνει χρήση του δικτύου μου και να έχει παρουσία όπου θέλει.
Παράλληλα θέλει να δοκιμάσει και περιοχές εντός αστικών κέντρων, εξού και η ανακοίνωση για το Περιστέρι. Αν πετύχει (δεν βλέπω τον λόγο για το αντίθετο), μόνο κέρδος θα έχει και λογικά κι εμείς, καθώς σπάει το μονοπώλιο τέτοιων δικτύων και κυρίως του ΟΤΕ (δεν αναφέρομαι στον χαλκό). Το ξαναγράφω. Δεν ανακαλύπτουμε τον τροχό.

Εργολάβους χρησιμοποιεί για τα πάντα, όπως όλοι οι πάροχοι. Κανείς τους δεν έχει δικούς του τεχνικούς για τέτοια δίκτυα. Υπάρχουν πολλές μικρές και μεγάλες (έως πολύ μεγάλες, με διεθνή παρουσία και έργα) εταιρείες σχετικές στη χώρα μας.

----------


## Iris07

Η ανακοίνωση λέει για ΔΕΗ, αλλά βασικά όπως καταλαβαίνω είναι μία συνεργασία της ΔΕΗ με τον ΑΔΜΗΕ,
ή καλύτερα με την *Grid Telecom*..

https://www.grid-telecom.com/

η οποία όπως βλέπω έχει ήδη συνεργασία και με την *Vodafone*,
https://www.grid-telecom.com/optical...ture-exchange/

και τώρα και με την *HCN* από Θεσσαλονίκη..
https://www.grid-telecom.com/grid-telecom-hcn/

----------


## chrislamp

μονο να μην το κανουν οπως βαζουν τα καλωδια ρευματος στα σπιτια. Εχω δει καλωδια που μια να πηδηξω και τα εφτασα

----------


## Prodigy21

Καλησπέρα, σκέφτομαι να αναβαθμίσω την γραμμή μου σε Vdsl 100mbps. Μια μικρή έρευνα πού έκανα με κανει να καταλήξω στο παρακάτω πακέτο απο την Nova https://www.line4you.gr/fiber-100/
Η περιοχή μου ειναι Περιστέρι Άγιος Αντώνιος.. υπάρχει κάποιος φίλος που να έχει nova και να μένει εδω κοντά για να μου πει τς εντυπώσεις του? Υποτίθεται μου είπαν πως η ελάχιστη ταχύτητα που θα εχω ειναι 69 ενώ η μέγιστη 99.99
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## dFatKiddo

Δηλαδή Iris αποχαιρετούμε τα όνειρα για υπογειοποίηση των καλωδίων του ρεύματος;

----------


## Iris07

Για που λες, στο Περιστέρι ?

Νομίζω σε κάθε περιοχή έχει και διαφορετικό πλάνο η ΔΕΗ.. ανάλογα..

----------


## dFatKiddo

> Για που λες, στο Περιστέρι ?
> 
> Νομίζω σε κάθε περιοχή έχει και διαφορετικό πλάνο η ΔΕΗ.. ανάλογα..


Γενικότερα μιλάω, ζω με την ελπίδα μία μέρα να βλέπουμε ουρανό και όχι καλώδια  :Razz:

----------


## man with no name

Με αφορμή τον διπλασιασμό ταχυτήτων αν κάποιος συντοπίτης διπλασιαστεί η ταχύτητά του ας το αναφέρει.

----------


## Kaizokugari

Ρε παιδιά παρατήρησα σήμερα οτι συγχρονίζω στα 30mbps με attainable 32. Εδώ και 2 χρόνια, μέχρι πριν κανά μήνα, έκανα cap στα 50mbps και είχα attainable 73. Γνωρίζει κανείς κάτι; Περιοχή Ανθούπολη.

----------


## romankonis

Η περιοχή μας είναι στο πρόγραμμα αναβάθμισης των γραμμών. Έως το τέλος του 2022 θα γίνει η αναβάθμιση.

----------


## man with no name

Το πρωί με περίμενε μια πολύ όμορφη έκπληξη, λαμβάνω sms ότι διπλασιάστηκε η ταχύτητα από 50 σε 100.
Περιοχή Νέα Ζωή,άντε και στα δικά σας!

----------


## tetelas

Εγω ειδα οτι η ΔΕΗ ετοιμαζει το καθετο δικτυο για να δωσει Οπτικη στα σπιτια...
θα βρουμε κανενα κονε να παρουμε πειραματικο?

----------


## koukaki

> Εγω ειδα οτι η ΔΕΗ ετοιμαζει το καθετο δικτυο για να δωσει Οπτικη στα σπιτια...
> θα βρουμε κανενα κονε να παρουμε πειραματικο?


Δεν ειναι πειραματικο...
Οταν ειναι ετοιμο θα δωσει χονδρικη σε WIND-NOVA για αρχη...
Θα σας ερθει πωλητης στην πολυκατοικια μην ανησυχεις....

----------


## Bax

Υπάρχει κάποιος στην περιοχή πάνω από Ατρόμητο να μου πει αν η ταχύτητα που συγχρονίζει είναι 50/5 ή 55/5,5; Επίσης αν φαίνεται το g.inp ενεργοποιημένο στον router του...
Παίρνω από την καμπίνα στον Οικονόμου, Θηβών και Αγ. Τριάδας.

----------


## romankonis

Upgrade from 100/10 -> 200/20. Αίτημα 21/09/22 Ενεργοποίηση 22/09/22 (Speedport Plus) - Ανθούπολη

"dsl_max_downstream", "varvalue": "291304"
"dsl_max_upstream", "varvalue": "59090"

----------


## man with no name

Καλορίζικη,πολύ καλά νούμερα η γραμμή σου!
Εγώ στη Νέα Ζωή μετά τον διπλασιασμό της 50αρας με το ζόρι τα 95.
Έχεις ακούσει κάτι για ftth;

----------


## romankonis

> Καλορίζικη,πολύ καλά νούμερα η γραμμή σου!
> Εγώ στη Νέα Ζωή μετά τον διπλασιασμό της 50αρας με το ζόρι τα 95.
> Έχεις ακούσει κάτι για ftth;


Προς το παρόν τίποτα, θεωρητικά από την νέα χρονιά μέσω εναερίου δικτύου οπτικών ινών ΔΕΗ που κατασκευάζεται αυτό το καιρό στο Περιστέρι. Ο λόγος - Απαγορεύεται σκάψιμο των δρόμων.

----------


## man with no name

Στην αναμονή λοιπόν...

----------


## Dodolo

Μα η ΔΕΗ δεν σκάβει; Πώς γίνεται να επιτρέπεται σε αυτήν να σκάβει και να μην μπορεί κάποιος να βάλει FTTH;

----------


## griniaris

Μια χαρα σκαβει .  Δεν ξερω απο που προεκυψε αυτη η "απαγορευση"  .

----------


## romankonis

Το Περιστέρι ήταν εκτός του προγράμματος FFTH, λόγω κακής αποκατάστασης δρόμων όπου είχαν περάσει νέες γραμμές. Μόνοι μας είδαμε πως έχει γίνει αποκατάσταση πριν γίνει ασφαλτόστρωση σε πολλούς δρόμους της περιοχής. Δε θα ξαναγίνει αυτό στην περιοχή μας. Για αυτό, γρήγορη και οικονομική λύση απο την ΔΕΗ είναι εναέριο δίκτυο, και συμφωνώ με αυτό. Μόλις ολοκληρωθεί κάποιο ποσοστό του έργου θα δοθεί το επόμενο βήμα, να νοικιάζουν την υποδομή, όλοι οι πάροχοι, και θεωρητικά η Cosmote θα το κάνει, δε θα χάσει το μεγαλύτερο κομμάτι της τούρτας. Οπότε υπομονή, νέα χρόνια με νέες προσφορές))

----------


## tetelas

> Upgrade from 100/10 -> 200/20. Αίτημα 21/09/22 Ενεργοποίηση 22/09/22 (Speedport Plus) - Ανθούπολη
> 
> "dsl_max_downstream", "varvalue": "291304"
> "dsl_max_upstream", "varvalue": "59090"


Ανθουπολη που κοντα εισαι!
εγω με Vodafone δεν μου βγαζει πανω απο 100

----------


## romankonis

> Ανθουπολη που κοντα εισαι!
> εγω με Vodafone δεν μου βγαζει πανω απο 100


Ακριβώς δε θα σου πω, αλλά η καμπίνα όπου καταλήγει η γραμμή είναι 511: Διασταυρωση Σκρά και Ζήνωνος. Εξαρχής έγινε σωστή κατασκευή καλωδιακής υποδομής της πολυκατοικίας, και ένωση με το κεντρικό καλώδειο του ΟΤΕ, έγινε υπόγεια, όχι από το BOX. Να πας στη Cosmote για να κάνεις check, μπορεί να γίνει βελτίωση της γραμμής.

- - - Updated - - -




> Μα η ΔΕΗ δεν σκάβει; Πώς γίνεται να επιτρέπεται σε αυτήν να σκάβει και να μην μπορεί κάποιος να βάλει FTTH;


Μη συγκρίνεις αυτά τα 2 μεταξύ τους. Είναι διαφορετικά οικονομικά έξοδα και απαιτήσεις.

----------


## griniaris

ΟΛΕΣ ΜΑ ΟΛΕΣ οι καινουριες πολυκατοικιες συνδεονται υπογεια με τα καλωδια . 

Δεν υφισταται "σωστή κατασκευή καλωδιακής υποδομής της πολυκατοικίας"  .  ολες με τον ιδιο τροπο γινονται. 

Απο εκει και περα παιζει σημαντικο ρολο το κεντρικο υπογειο  καλωδιο σε τι κατασταση βρισκεται και συγκεκριμενα το δικο μας ζευγαρι .

προφανως επεσες σε καλο ζευγαρι , γιατι ο μεσος ορος δεν θα δει αυτα τα χαρακτηριστικα με xDSL . 

Και 

Off Topic


		  ολα αυτα περι κακης αποκαταστασης δρομων ...  τα εχεις δει καπου γραμμενα ?  Το οτι περναει ΕΝΑΕΡΙΑ η ΔΕΗ ειναι καθαρα νεος τροπος . με πλεονεκτηματα και μειονεκτηματα . δεν σημαινει σε καμμια περιπτωση οτι συνδεεται με την ασφαλτοστρωση .

----------


## Dodolo

Κατανοητόν ναι. Πάντως από τις υφιστάμενες καμπίνες δεν δίνεται παντού 200. Δυστυχώς έχουμε κολλήσει στα 100 και στο κέντρο του Περιστερίου και σε άλλες γειτονιές. Οι έχοντες 200 είστε τυχεροί!

----------


## chrislamp

Περίεργος κάποια μέρη στο περιστερι έχουν 200 και αλλά μέχρι 100. Πχ αν πατε στο cosmote availability και ψάξτε ένα ένα τα σπίτια στη Λάχανα θα δειτε ότι πχ στην λάχανα 75 έχει 200 και στην 71 έχει μέχρι 100.

----------

